# Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Mai 2009)

*Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co.* gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Der PCGH-Schnäppchenführer: Preishits bei Amazon, Steam & Co [Anzeige]


----------



## Diweex (18. Mai 2009)

*Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

 Find solche Kauftipps super

gruß

diweex


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

lol Diablo 3 Kalender... wenn da ja wenigstens das Release Datum drinn stehen würde und groß und Rot angekreuzt wäre XD


----------



## PontifexM (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> lol Diablo 3 Kalender... wenn da ja wenigstens das Release Datum drinn stehen würde und groß und Rot angekreuzt wäre XD




das ist der kalender des nächsten jahres. ich geh davon aus ,das dies das  jahr sein wird in dem das teil raus kommen wird


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

1. Ich wette, die Mehrheiut hat diesen Thread angeklickt wegen dem Wort Diablo 3 

2. Den Kalender werd ich mir holn 

3. Es würde mich freuen wenn es zutreffen würde, das Diablo III 2010 rauskommt 


Diablo III FTW ​


----------



## becks81 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> 1. Ich wette, die Mehrheiut hat diesen Thread angeklickt wegen dem Wort Diablo 3
> 
> 2. Den Kalender werd ich mir holn
> 
> ...




dem is nix mehr hinzuzufügen ^^


D3 *sabber*


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Was hab ich von der Anno Fan Box, ist wieder nur eine Geldeinahmequelle.


----------



## MisterBombastic (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ALso ich habe die Box heute bekommen und schon einen guten Vorgeschmack auf das Hauptspiel bekommen ^^
Ausser den erwähnten Inhalten sind nämlich auch noch 2 schöne Artwork-Karten drin . Die Box passt schön zu meiner Anno-Sammlung .
Der Schlüsselanhänger ist wirklich hochwertig .


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Den Plasma Fernseher für 1000€ anstatt 2500€ FETT


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich bräuchte für den Fernseher erstmal n grösseres Zimmer. Gibts das auch bei Amazon im Angebot? 

GTa 4 gibts beim Amazon Marketplace ab ca. 29 Euro neu.


----------



## Driftking007 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Hab Arma 2 schon für mich und PrincePaul vorbestellt. 
Ich werd versuchen es mit ihm am WE durchzuspielen und dann n Usertest schreiben. Ich hoffe es ist dann einigermaßen Bugfrei.


----------



## Xagi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



> Im Deal der Woche bietet Amazon die Video-DVD Dungeon Siege (mit Crank-2-Held Jason Statham) für 4,97 Euro an. Nicht nur Fans des gleichnamigen Computerspiels können bei diesem Preis zuschlagen.


ja, klar  meint ihr das ernst???


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Hab Arma 2 schon für mich und PrincePaul vorbestellt.
> Ich hoffe es ist dann einigermaßen Bugfrei.



HAHA

jedenfals zu teuer.
habe BF2 Complette für ca. 7€ gekauft.


----------



## doghma (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Xagi schrieb:


> ja, klar  meint ihr das ernst???



Leider meinen die das ernst.

Der Film hat bei imdb.com satte 3.8 von 10 bei 17.208 Stimmen. Das ist kein Tip, das ist schon boshaft....


----------



## xxcenturioxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hab mir Armed Assault 2 bestellt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hab ARMEd Assault 2 jetzt schon, ätschibätsch


----------



## xxcenturioxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Uääää... 
Hoffe es kommt morgen. hab es bei Amazon bestellt und heute wurde es wohl verschickt. 
Freu mich schon so. 

Wie läuft es?


----------



## Woohoo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



> Ich hab ARMEd Assault 2 jetzt schon, ätschibätsch


Woher? und vorallem wie läuft es ? 
Und was für ein System hast du ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Morgen kommt schon Armed Assault 2 habe ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht werde ich mir warscheinlich kaufen gehen ist bestimmt ein super Spiel.


----------



## GTV (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ARMA2: Ich halts auch grade ausgepackt in meinen Händen,freu.... 

Werds jetzt gleich ma Installieren und anzocken..

Bye


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Woohoo

Ich habs heute Morgen bei Karstadt gekauft. Läuft sauber.  Hab ne GTX 260, Q6600@ 3 Ghz und 3 GB RAM und kann mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen spielen mit Avg.-FPS 45, 50 und Min.-FPS 30, 35. Vielleicht bringen erste Patches noch n Performanceschub. 

Kann das Spiel nur empfehlen, ist mega fett!


----------



## xxcenturioxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Cool.
Und maximum Settings?
Wie sieht es da aus?
hab ne 4870 und nen Q6600 3,4 Ghz 8Gb .. Sollte also gut laufen. Jipii.


----------



## GTV (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Cool.
> Und maximum Settings?
> Wie sieht es da aus?
> hab ne 4870 und nen Q6600 3,4 Ghz 8Gb .. Sollte also gut laufen. Jipii.



Läuft bei mir mit nem Q9450@3,6Ghz 8Gb und ner 4870X2 auf 1920x1200 alles
auf sehr hoch absolut flüssig.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

fps? Durchschnittlich?


----------



## joel3214 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Flüssig ja schön und gut aber wie sieht es mit Bugs aus 
Weil ich habe mir den ersten teil nicht geholt da ein Sim wo die Gegner zu doof zum laufen sind nicht wirklich ein Sim ist finde ich .
Da war FP1  um einiges besser


----------



## GTV (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> fps? Durchschnittlich?



Keine Ahnung,hab kein " Fraps " oder ähnliches drauf.


----------



## GTV (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Flüssig ja schön und gut aber wie sieht es mit Bugs aus
> Weil ich habe mir den ersten teil nicht geholt da ein Sim wo die Gegner zu doof zum laufen sind nicht wirklich ein Sim ist finde ich .
> Da war FP1  um einiges besser



Hab jetzt erstma 2Std. an den Trainingseinheiten wie : Schießen,Hubschrauberfliegen usw. verbracht.

Von der Grafik hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet.

Hab jetzt auch keine Zeit mehr zum weiter testen.


----------



## Gixxer84 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

grafik is also nich so toll wie auf den screens?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Gixxer84 schrieb:


> grafik is also nich so toll wie auf den screens?



natürlich nicht^^,

da keiner auf max spielen kann bekommt man auch solche screens net zu sehen, es sei den 2-5fps empfindet man als ausreichend für eine milsim.is bei der ki auch net so wild^^.
nur wirklich bekloppte milsim fanboys(wie ich) holen sich das game und haben spass damit, allen normal denkenden menschen rate ich(wie bei arma1) 2 jahre zu warten.
bei arma 1 hab ich mir damals extra nen athlon x2 gekauft, nur um von 6 auf 10fps zu steigen^^ 2 jahre später hab ich dann auf fast der selben hardware 800%mehr leistung, bei max settings und 1680er auflösung.
das ist schlicht arma.
wenn arma so ausgeliefert worden währe wie es jetzt ist könnten cod und bf einpacken.

so genug gelästert am sonntag^^

mfg


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

das stimmt, die anforderungen sind echt derb bei solchen games, aber wer will es schon auf 1024x768 spielen? ich werd auch erst mal die finalen tests abwarten, bugfrei war arma noch nie.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich kanns auf 1920x1080 mit allem auf Sehr hoch zocken.. Und zwar flüssig.. Komisch.
Hab nur ne läppische 4870 mit 512 MB.
Man darf halt nur die Füllrate net irre nach oben schrauben..


----------



## googie (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

unspielbar mit nem quad 9450, 4gig ddr3, 9800gtx+


----------



## S_Fischer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ist arma 2 eher cpu oder gpu lastig? Bin gespannt wie es auf meiner Kiste laufen wird. Hab en 
q9650@4Ghz eine 275 und 4gig mal sehen. Könt ihr mal SLI testen pcgh, ihr habt ja in eurem tets nur single karten getestet, würd gerne mal wissen was man benötigt um das auf maxi zu zocken.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich würd sagen beides.
Aber nen starker Quad macht schon ne Menge aus.
Mit deinem System solltest du das aber dicke auf maximal spielen können, ausgenommen natürlich Füllrate 200%.
dazu brauch es mal locker SLI..


----------



## HuntingWolf (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Sli und crossfire wird nicht unterstüzt und core i7 war auch nicht ausreichend


----------



## S_Fischer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ich würde eher sagen der core i7 war gpu limitiert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der nicht ausgereicht haben soll, na toll warum wird sli nicht unterstützt?! Na ich bin mal gespannt wie es läuft und wie diese "füllrate" aussehen soll und ob sie berechtigt so viel benötigt.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Dieses "Füllrate" is im Grunde SSAA.
Darum frisst es auch soviel.


----------



## googie (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen der core i7 war gpu limitiert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der nicht ausgereicht haben soll, na toll warum wird sli nicht unterstützt?! Na ich bin mal gespannt wie es läuft und wie diese "füllrate" aussehen soll und ob sie berechtigt so viel benötigt.


100 ist unspielbar, und weniger sieht nur noch grütze aus, wobei 100 auch grütze aussieht aber man erkennt wenigstens, dass ein zaun vor einem steht, wenn man vor einem steht, was bei weniger als 100 nicht der fall ist


----------



## xxcenturioxx (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, unspielbar..
30 FPS is in nem Game wie dem schon ok.
Is ja kein High Speedshooter wie Unreal oder so..

YouTube - ArmA2 Test Feuertaufe Nomma nen Vid..


----------



## Gixxer84 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Naja, unspielbar..
> 30 FPS is in nem Game wie dem schon ok.
> Is ja kein High Speedshooter wie Unreal oder so..
> 
> YouTube - ArmA2 Test Feuertaufe Nomma nen Vid..




denke auch das 30fps völlig ausreichend sind


----------



## PontifexM (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Naja, unspielbar..
> 30 FPS is in nem Game wie dem schon ok.
> Is ja kein High Speedshooter wie Unreal oder so..
> 
> YouTube - ArmA2 Test Feuertaufe Nomma nen Vid..



nettes vid  wie gehst weiter ?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Joa, ich werd ma noch das eine oder andere Vid machen..


----------



## PontifexM (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ich bitte darum


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

der Samsung 46" kostet aber keine 899€ sondern 1169€ der Preis hat sich ja rapide verändert


----------



## LordX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Farcry 2 stimmt nicht ganz.

+++X-HARDWARE.de+++ Preise wie von einem anderen Stern - Far Cry 2 (PC) 001905

kostet nur 13,90 €


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

PCGH sollte solche Infos öfters bringen - EINE GUTE IDEE


----------



## pa ul (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

der fernseher kostete schon 10 std nach der 1 news nicht mehr 900 €  ....


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Der 46-Zoll-LCD-TV von Samsung ist eine Überlegung wert............ mal sehn


----------



## S_Fischer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

der t220 ist aber kein wirkliches schnäpchen den bieten viel für 10€ weniger an.


----------



## S_Fischer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Der 46-Zoll-LCD-TV von Samsung ist eine Überlegung wert............ mal sehn


 
what fürn 46 zoller, ich seh keinen?


----------



## locojens (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> what fürn 46 zoller, ich seh keinen?



Der war dann bestimmt beim letzten Update dabei !


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> der t220 ist aber kein wirkliches schnäpchen den bieten viel für 10€ weniger an.



Hallo.

"Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de." steht zb. (ab 20 o. 30€) für "Kostenlose Lieferung". Sollte es sich also um folgendes Gerät handeln: PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de , dann finde ich keinen Händler der das Teil inkl. Versand günstiger im Angebot hat.

Guten Tag.


----------



## S_Fischer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

oh ich hab woanderst preis verglichen da bekäme ich ihn für 163,90 inkl. aber auch egal en angebot ist es wenns inkl. ist außerdem liefert amazon schnell und zuverlässig! (Meiner aber auch will jetzt aber keine Werbung machen )


----------



## stieg (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Der T220 war ein halbes Jahr in meinem Besitz, habe ihn durch einen TFT mit IPS-Panel ersetzt . Nie wieder TN Panel.


----------



## Jakopo (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



stieg schrieb:


> Der T220 war ein halbes Jahr in meinem Besitz, habe ihn durch einen TFT mit IPS-Panel ersetzt . Nie wieder TN Panel.



Was ist so schlimm an einem TN Panel?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, hast du schon mal ein anderes panel gesehen? 
Ich hab enn S-PVA, und will auch nie wieder TN.. 
Die Ausleuchtung, der Kontrast, die Helligkeit is einfach ne andere Liga..


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

so geschafft, jez is sieben leben auf platz 3


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Weiter so PCGH, das müsst ihr öfters bringen


----------



## XETH (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben das als Reaktion auf das Community-Feedback getan - aber es gibt immer was zu meckern, oder?
> 
> ....


 
Ich finde das reicht noch nicht, diese als Anzeige gekennzeichneten News, sollten nicht fett gedruckt sein. Links, rechts, oben unten, in der Mitte, überall Werbung, noch dazu ca. jede 15. News eine Anzeige. Wo ist da der Verbraucherschutz?


----------



## micha2 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

das von 49,90€ runtergesetzte Sony DVD-laufwerk kostet selbst bei alternate keine 49,90€, sondern 36€!!.
PCGH-preisvergleich ab 32€. naja, wenigstens wirds noch 2€ günstiger angeboten. allerdings nichts mit 20€ gespart!


----------



## Gast20150401 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Weiter so PCGH, das müsst ihr öfters bringen



Richtig,solche Infos kann man immer gut gebrauchen.


----------



## TheOnLY (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



XETH schrieb:


> Ich finde das reicht noch nicht, diese als Anzeige gekennzeichneten News, sollten nicht fett gedruckt sein. Links, rechts, oben unten, in der Mitte, überall Werbung, noch dazu ca. jede 15. News eine Anzeige. Wo ist da der Verbraucherschutz?



jetzt is sie nicht mehr fett


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Wenn man schon den Zack-Zack erwähnt, sollte man auch alle anderen 1-Day-Deals nennen. Hier ist eine schöne Übersicht (Zack-Zack ist auch dabei):

myliveshopping.de | Die Live Shopping bersicht | Alle One Day Deals

Mein absoluter Favorit ist ibood.de.


----------



## XETH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> jetzt is sie nicht mehr fett


 
solange es nicht nur bei dieser ist...mal sehen wie die zukünftigen aussehen.


----------



## XETH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> jetzt is sie nicht mehr fett


 
LOL, und jetzt ist sie wieder fett. 

jetzt hats doch zweimal geklappt, dass ihr eure Anzeigen nicht mehr in Fettschrift präsentiert, warum schon wieder fett, obwohl hier nicht nichteinmal ein Update ist??


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Cod4 ist der Preis nicht schlecht. Vielleicht bestelle ich mir das noch. Ich habe das nur für die PS3 da habe ich nicht die Maps die bei der dabei sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

=== SO eine neue RUnde mit Tipps ================


----------



## Hackman (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Das Piratenshirt ist verlockend. Schade daß die 3dfx Shirts gerade nicht im Angebot sind, oder wenigstens in weiß/blau. Schwarze Shirts hab ich im Überfluß


----------



## manni1 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Hab am Samstag Abizeugnissübergabe, oder wie man das nennt^^ am besten dort mal mit nem Piratenpartei T auftauchen  Der Effekt dürfte wohl nicht zu unterschätzen sein wenn alle im Anzug auftauchen und man selbst in nem T der PP. XD


----------



## Teddy-The-Cook (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Moin,Empire Total War kannste bei ebay schon für 19,99 kaufen.Keine Auktion.Richitg über einen Händler.
Falls es noch keiner gesehen hat.

MFG Teddy-The-Cook


----------



## Rasputin468 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Anno wurde schon gestern zum Preis ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## MaC87 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich finde den Kopierschutz bei anno das letze!
Werd es mir deshalb nicht kaufen. Egal wie günstig es für eine Neuerscheinung momentan ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Fear 2 wird für 20 Euro langsam interessant.


----------



## michelthemaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Street Fighter IV ist sowieso schon vorbestellt, und Anno ist eig auch ziemlich cool, aber aus Kostengründen wart ich lieber, bis es Anno 1701 für so 15€ oder so gibt, dann schlag ich zu. Muss nicht immer das Neueste sein!

MFG

Michel


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Hmmmmm, die Maus ist eine Überlegung wert?!


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, die Maus ist eine Überlegung wert?!


 
hab die maus und ich bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> hab die maus und ich bin sehr zufrieden...



kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## OeffOeff (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Die G5 ist echt super. Vor ein paar Tagen hat sie bei Amazon aber noch 35 gekostet.


----------



## espanol (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Das Demigod konnte ich schon ausgiebig anzocken, kann es leider überhaupt nicht empfehlen - ich bin ein Fan von Towerprotection


----------



## JayO (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen


ich ebenfalls


----------



## DUNnet (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Habe das Piratenpartei TShirt!
Also der Druck ist finde ich Qualitativ nicht toll, das ist dieser (achtung Laie srpicht) Gummiartige Aufdruck.

Aber für 7€ OK, zieht man auf Demos an und zum grillen


----------



## eVoX (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Warum stimmt der Preis der G5 nicht?!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Tja, der Prototype Link im Thread ist tot und anscheinend gibts das Spiel bei Amazon (deutsche Version) zu dem genannten Preis auch nicht mehr.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Tja, der Prototype Link im Thread ist tot und anscheinend gibts das Spiel bei Amazon (deutsche Version) zu dem genannten Preis auch nicht mehr.


 
Link.
Im Übrigen gibt es keine deutsche (lokalisierte) Version von Prototype, da die USK zu viele Änderungen gefordert hat und das Spiel zu verstümmelt geworden wäre, hat man sich gegen eine deutsche Veröffentlichung entschieden. Da die USK demnach auch keine Freigabe erteilt hätte ist nur eine allgemeine EU-Version im Handel erschinen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



> Ebenfalls interessant: Die Harry Potter 1-5 Blu-Ray-Box, die es ab 3.7.2009 exklusiv bei Amazon gibt.


 
MediMax (ähnlich Media Markt / Saturn) bietet momentan den Stein der Weisen (FSK 6), die Kammer des Schreckens (FSK 6), den Orden des Phönix (FSK 12), den Gefangenen von Askaban (FSK 12) und den Feuerkelch (FSK 12) für je 9,99 € auf Blu-Ray an (macht zusammen 49,95 € statt 120,99 €).
Ich weiss allerdgins nicht ob es sich wie evtl. auch bei der Box gar nicht um HD-Material handelt.


----------



## locojens (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Also den Canon MP630 finde ich ja richtig gut. Zumal man den mit einem 9€ Blutoothdongle "bestücken" kann und somit vom Mobiltelefon direkt die Fotos ausdrucken kann.
Ich hatte den für gerademal 8€ mehr beim Staples um die Ecke erstanden als er da im Angebot war. Nur die geringe Tintenmenge ist nicht so Ideal.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Fear 2 wird für 20 Euro langsam interessant.


ist aber die cut version. wäre für mich uninteressant. selbst fürn 10er würde ich die nicht beachten. 

fear ohne splatter effekte = 

gut, dass ich die uk version (xbox360) besitze!


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Und das wir nicht USK-geprüfte Inhalte hier anstelle des deutschen Online-Shops von Amazon verlinken sollen, ist wohl nicht dein ernst, oder? DAS wäre nämlich fragwürdig.


Aber das passiert hier doch andauernd mit Trailern, Vorschauen, Demos usw.


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

sehe ich auch so, die cut versionen können die selber behalten, da macht das gamen keinen spaß.
Da kann man auch die SIMS spielen.
Bei FEAR 2 muß man die schlachten sehen können 
Aber so richtige schnäpchen sehe ich jetzte nicht wirklich


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

schön, dass ihr gleich noch nen günstigen anbieter für den usb-internet-stick nennt, aber als zufriedener simyo-kunde kann ich trotzdem nur davon abraten und rate zu klarmobile zu gehn, da die die selben tarife haben, aber im d-netz arbeiten und deshalb wesentlich mehr hsdpa-sender vorhanden sind, vorallem auf dem land wie bei mir.. hier bei mir is mit simyo bzw. eplus-netz gerade mal edge vorhanden, nicht mal umts und das ist schon sehr schwach!!!


----------



## INU.ID (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



			
				PCGH-System schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Nutzung empfehlen wir eine Pre-Paid-Sim-Karte von Simyo. Mit 24 Cent/MB surfen Sie so *sehr günstig* und müssen keine Grundgebühr bezahlen.



Sehr günstig?

Bei T-Mobile (Xtra-Card) kostet die Minute 9 Cent !


----------



## DUNnet (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Eine Flatrate kostet 25€ ohne MB oder Minutenbegrenzung 
Fail an beide^^


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Sehr günstig?
> 
> Bei T-Mobile (Xtra-Card) kostet die Minute 9 Cent !



Also ich würde sowas nicht empfehlen.. Grund: bei 9ct. die Minute sinn schnell mal einige Euros für n paar Min. Surfen bezahlt.. Bei einem 24ct./MB Preis zahlst du nur das was du auch wirklich verbrauchst und surfen an sich macht, wenn man nicht gerade massig Youtube schaut nur wenige MBs aus bzw. beim Chatten sogar nur KBs..

Ich würde am besten Klarmobile nehmen, da die die beste Flächendeckung mit D-Netz haben und mit 24ct./Mb einen der günstigesten Tarife.. Simyo ist nur im Falle von Großstädten bzw. in besser ausgebauten Gebieten sinnvoll, weil man dort für 10 Euro dann 1GB Volumen nutzen kann..


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Also ich würde sowas nicht empfehlen.. Grund: b*ei 9ct. die Minute sinn schnell mal einige Euros für n paar Min*.




Wie können, bei 9 Cent die Minute, einige Minuten "schnell mal einige Euros kosten"? 

Natürlich sollte man sich aufgrund seines "Surfverhaltens" auf einen bestimmten Tarif festlegen. Allerdings hab ich selbst bei meinem Smartphone die Erfahrung gemacht das die Megabytes relativ schnell durch die Leitung rauschen. Bei den angesprochenen 0,09€/Min kosten 10 Minuten 0,90€, oder bei 0,24€/MB bekommt man für eben diesen Betrag ca. 3,8MB.

Wenn ich nur mal kurz die Mails eines Tages abrufe kommt schon das eine oder andere Megabyte zusammen. Außerdem surft man mit seinem Net-/Notebook (und dafür ist der hier angesprochene USB-Stick wohl eher gedacht als für Smartphones) eher "normale" Seiten an wie mit einem kleinen Smartphone - was schon bauartbedingt nicht wirklich zum sürfen geeignet ist. Wenn ich mir nun anschaue wieviel Traffic einige Seiten verursachen, dann stelle ich fest das ich in einer Minute, in der ich ein paar Seiten aufrufe (welche ich auch offline lesen kann) und dazu meine Mails abrufe, schon mehrere Megabytes zusammen kommen können.

Wie du siehst kann es bei einem Volumantarif tatsächlich passieren das ein paar Minuten (<5) schon mehrere Euro kosten - aber nicht bei einem "Minutentarif".


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

stimmt da hast recht, ich bin grad von meinem handy und n bissel icq/msn ausgegangen was ja net viel braucht.. aber wer schnell in 10min. viele daten konsumiert da er emails abruft usw. für den is des natürlich sinnvoller..


----------



## pmdeluxe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

hab mir Timeshift bestellt.
hab gehört das es garnicht so schlecht sein soll.


----------



## PontifexM (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

hätte mir da erst mal ne demo besorgt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



pmdeluxe schrieb:


> hab mir Timeshift bestellt.
> hab gehört das es garnicht so schlecht sein soll.



Timeshift bezeichnen einige Bekannte von mir als Geheimtipp, der total unterbewertet wurde und zu Unrecht im Handel gefloppt ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Kann man in der deutschen Version von Fear Körperteile abschiessen?


----------



## PontifexM (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

nun ja aufgrund der erfahrung mit der demo ,muss ich sagen hat mich nicht sonderlich berührt.
geschmack . . .


----------



## eVoX (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Kann man in der deutschen Version von Fear Körperteile abschiessen?



Nein, ist nicht möglich, die ist sehr stark geschnitten.


----------



## PontifexM (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

diese frage hätte er /sie sich selbst beantworten können


----------



## push@max (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Kein Wunder, dass ArmA2 bereits so günstig zu bekommen ist...bei Crysis wars damals auch nicht anders.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Die PS3 ist bei Saturn für 299 Euro zu haben, hab ich heut gesehen.  Immernoch zu teuer xD


----------



## kyuss1975 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die PS3 ist bei Saturn für 299 Euro zu haben, hab ich heut gesehen. Immernoch zu teuer xD


 
wieso zu teuer? spielekonsole + bluray player! einfach mal nachdenken!


----------



## Master451 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

die GTX260 von Palit liegt schon seit etlichen Wochen bei 137€, von daher ist das eine recht stark verspätete News...
dass man ne 4870 mit 1GB RAM schon ab 117,67 kriegt, das finde ich eigentlich ein größeres schnäppchen
siehe hier: PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (R77F-TI3A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## mathal84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> wieso zu teuer? spielekonsole + bluray player! einfach mal nachdenken!



gibt leute die schon einen haaaaben


----------



## Lichterflug (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> wieso zu teuer? spielekonsole + bluray player! einfach mal nachdenken!


 
Ich habe den LG BD 370 und die PS3 über nen Onkyo TX-SR607 am Samsung LE40A659A für zusammen gerade mal 1900€.

Alle gängigen Formate, zocken bis zum abwinken und alles auf nem 1A-Bild - Preis/Leistung TOP!


----------



## GHOT (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



Master451 schrieb:


> die GTX260 von Palit liegt schon seit etlichen Wochen bei 137€, von daher ist das eine recht stark verspätete News...
> dass man ne 4870 mit 1GB RAM schon ab 117,67 kriegt, das finde ich eigentlich ein größeres schnäppchen
> siehe hier: PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (R77F-TI3A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.  Günstiger und meiner meinung nach auch die bessere Lösung.


----------



## guna7 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Kann man in der deutschen Version von Fear Körperteile abschiessen?


Mit der englischen Version geht das. Es gibt auch einen german-voice-patch, der die Stimmen auf deutsch umstellt. Nur die Briefings stehen noch in englisch da. Wenn du die auch in deutsch haben möchtest, hast du wieder die geschnittene deutsche Version.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

18€ für Sacred das ist mal ein Hammer Preis nur schade das ich das schon habe sonst hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## majorguns (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Off-Topic: Was machten eigendlich seit gestern diese nervigen Werbebanner bei jeder eurer News, welche man nicht einmal mit einem [x] schließen kann, nur neu laden hilft weiter, es wäre schön wenn ihr weniger störende und aufdringlichere Werbung verwenden würdet


----------



## Gornadar (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Dragon Age in Deutschland komplett ungeschnitten? 
Irgendwie kann ich das nicht wirklich glauben...


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Die WII Tasche ist irgendwie cool, jedoch braucht man die?


----------



## Eroghor (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



majorguns schrieb:


> Off-Topic: Was machten eigendlich seit gestern diese nervigen Werbebanner bei jeder eurer News, welche man nicht einmal mit einem [x] schließen kann, nur neu laden hilft weiter, es wäre schön wenn ihr weniger störende und aufdringlichere Werbung verwenden würdet



Da gibts nur eine Lösung:
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865


----------



## majorguns (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Da gibts nur eine Lösung:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865


Das Problem, ich habe dieses Add-On ja schon, aber trotsdem werden diese Banner nicht geblockt, und ich kann es irgendwie auch nicht blocken


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

hast du auch den filter eingestellt also ich krieg seit ich den hab nirgends mehr solche werbepopups


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Der Schädel gehällt mir nicht wirklich, selbt denn Preis finde ich zuhoch. Die Version mit Blueray finde ich auch zu hoch.


----------



## Minimum Keks (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



> Das Online-Rollenspiel erscheint am 30.9.



Leider falsch, es erscheint am 25. September.


----------



## Christoph1717 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Gibt es ein Grund dafür, das Crysis (Special Edition) nur noch 9,97 kostet und das "normale" Crysis 39,99 Euro ?
Normal ist in einer Special Edition ja mehr Inhalt und auch teurer.
Da ich es noch nicht habe (nur die Demo) werde ich wohl die S.E. jetzt kaufen.


----------



## push@max (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Der Preis für Crysis ist schon sehr verlockend...obwohl ich schon die Standard-Version von Crysis habe, würde sich so eine Steal-Box gut im Regal machen 

Das muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Bei uns in der Redaktion haben bei Crysis SE immerhin 5x Leute zugeschlagen (Sammelbestellung)


----------



## FloTalon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Woah und ich Depp gebe vor 2 Jahren 60 Euro dafür her 

Coole Sache, das lohnt sich jetzt für jede Lan. Immerhin gibt es noch Freunde von mir , die Crysis nicht haben.
Gleich mal Link weiterverschicken


----------



## Arhey (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Also für 10€ find ich es richtig gut.


----------



## namoet (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Redaktion haben bei Crysis SE immerhin 5x Leute zugeschlagen (Sammelbestellung)



habs mir auch gerade bestellt . hat zwar mit den versandkosten ca 15,- gekostet, ist trotzdem aber ok für ein "must have"


----------



## Blotto (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Also Crysis SE für den Preis....habs mir grad bestellt. Nicht lange überlegen, warum die EA Classic bei Amazon 19,99 kostet.....


----------



## Ste4Speeder (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Hab das Angebot schon am Sonntag gesehen und gleich 2x bestellt.
Gerade eben habe ich das AmazonPäckchen erhalten ... für den Preis einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## Falcon (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Hab mir die letzten Tage Crysis Warhead für 3,99€ geholt 

Mag das Spiel zwar nicht, aber fürs Testen ist der Preis schon OK


----------



## E-ware (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Wo?


----------



## Falcon (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Amazon Marketplace

War ein englischer Händler, der die UK Version verschickte. Verpackung und Handbuch in Englisch, Spiel selbst Multi-Lingual.


----------



## S_Fischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

hallo,

ich habe mal eine frage ich habe zwar schon crysis aberes regt mich auf das ich bei der insatlation nicht englisch als sprache auswählen kann sodern nur deutsch russich etc..

Mir hat die Demo auf englisch aber viel besser gefallen ist bei der collecters edition engslich dabei?


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine frage ich habe zwar schon crysis aberes regt mich auf das ich bei der insatlation nicht englisch als sprache auswählen kann sodern nur deutsch russich etc..
> 
> Mir hat die Demo auf englisch aber viel besser gefallen ist bei der collecters edition engslich dabei?


 
Nein.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Der Preis von der WD Platte ist nicht grade schlecht. Wenn ich Geld hätte würde ich sie vielleicht mir bestellen.


----------



## BabaYaga (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine frage ich habe zwar schon crysis aberes regt mich auf das ich bei der insatlation nicht englisch als sprache auswählen kann sodern nur deutsch russich etc..
> 
> Mir hat die Demo auf englisch aber viel besser gefallen ist bei der collecters edition engslich dabei?



Genau aus dem Grund werde ich mir wohl auch die UK oder US Version kaufen. Wenn man die DEMO auf englisch gezockt hat und dann die deutsche Version anspielt klingt das richtig erbärmlich löl.
Also einfach zum Import greifen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

hehe windows 7 für unter hundert euro hab ich auch - nämlich für umme ^^
MSDNAA machts möglich


----------



## kyuss1975 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

mich interessiert nur die ultimate 64bit version


----------



## Metty79 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Und nun ist Windows 7 Home Premium bei Amazon für *EUR 199,99 gelistet 
*


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Ihr könnt Euch die Werbung für AMAZON sparen, Ich kaufe dort nichts mehr. 

Die haben es sich mit mir bis in die Steinkohle verscherzt, indem sie mir ein bereits im "Warenkorb" liegendes Windows7 auf dem Weg zur "Kasse" wieder rausgeklaut haben. Und hinterher konnte man mir angeblich "keinen abgebrochenen Vorgang zuordnen", obwohl ich mich bereits wenige Minuten nach dem Debakel per E-Mail beschwerte. 

Auf diese Mail kam erst mal gar nichts, und als ich mich dann erkundigte, was denn nun mit meiner Beschwerde sei, da ich gelesen hatte, daß sich AMAZON den geprellten Kunden gegenüber großzügig zeigen wollte, bekam ich eine E-Mail mit dem Absender "schulung@amazon.de" (!!!), in der neben ein paar Belanglosigkeitsfloskeln dann noch der nette Satz stand, "Bei Fragen zu einem anderen Thema hören wir sehr gerne wieder von Ihnen." Auf gut Deutsch: "Halts Maul, Kunde!"

Nee! Ende, aus, vorbei. Mich verarscht man nur einmal so gründlich.


----------



## TTime (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Mahlzeit zusammen. Wenn ich jetzt bei Amazon die zb 32 Bit Version von Vista erstehe und dann über die Upgrade funktion Win 7 order, bekomm ich dann auch "nur" die 32 bit Win 7 oder ist bei der dann sowohl die 32 als auch die 64 bit Version dabei?
Weil Vista kann man endweder oder bestellen.

so long
TTime


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Das ist eine gute Frage. Angeblich soll es Windows7 als Vollversion generell in 32 UND 64bit geben. Aber wer weiß das schon so genau? 

Die Käufer der Vorbestellaktion haben ja auch ein Produkt bestellt, das so nicht kommen wird. am 15.Juli hieß das noch "Windows 7 E" und sollte ohne integrierten Browser sein. Ausgeliefert wird nun aber ein Windows mit Internet-Explorer und Installationsmöglichkeit eines alternativen Browsers.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

CRYSIS IST *NICHT* MEHR FÜR 9,97€ VERFÜGBAR!
Kostet jetzt 28,95€.


----------



## Röster (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Der Be-quiet-Lüfter Silent Wings kostet nur noch 12,90€


----------



## Christoph1717 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Ich habe noch mal bei amazon nach der Crysis Special Edition geschaut und aktuell kostet sie 16,95 €


----------



## push@max (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

NFS Shift ist meiner Meinung zu einem guten Preis zu kaufen...muss ich mir jetzt noch überlegen.


----------



## ToTm@n (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Batman Arkham Asylum ist meiner Auffassung nach keine "Filmumsetzung"


----------



## fragapple (4. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

COD:MW2 für umgerechnet etwa 38€ von amazon.co.uk -> funktioniert auch mit deutschem Account. Versandkosten sind auf Deutschland-national Niveau.


----------



## Holdrio (4. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Divinity 2 ist ja dann mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel dafür, wie man als Sofortkäufer zumindest bei komplexeren Spielen nur noch der Idiot ist!
Die doofen Releasekäufer (bzw Betatester für die XBOX Version im September ) warten nach wie vor auf den ersehnten Patch, während das Spiel bereits billiger wurde. 
Was bin ich froh längst nicht mehr zu den Sofort kaufen Deppen zu gehören. 




Metty79 schrieb:


> Und nun ist Windows 7 Home Premium bei Amazon für *EUR 199,99 gelistet
> *



Was sonst, soll ja auch der normale Preis sein.
Vermutlich ist ein Handbuch mit Goldrahmen dabei, wo es die Systembuilderversion für 88 (!!) geben wird und sogar die Ultimate für 156 noch viel billiger, Retail bei Windoof = Totalverarsche.


----------



## eVoX (4. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



Holdrio schrieb:


> Was sonst, soll ja auch der normale Preis sein.
> Vermutlich ist ein Handbuch mit Goldrahmen dabei, wo es die Systembuilderversion für 88 (!!) geben wird und sogar die Ultimate für 156 noch viel billiger, Retail bei Windoof = Totalverarsche.



Mittlerweile kostet es wieder 119,95.
Das die Home Retail teurer ist als die Ultimate SB, ist wohl klar.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

Was hat man denn für Nachteile wenn man sich statt der Retailversion die SB-Version holt?


----------



## kmf (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Was hat man denn für Nachteile wenn man sich statt der Retailversion die SB-Version holt?


Keinen Support und nur 1 Version. Also nur 32 bit oder nur 64 bit.



Holdrio schrieb:


> Divinity 2 ist ja dann mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel dafür, wie man als Sofortkäufer zumindest bei komplexeren Spielen nur noch der Idiot ist!
> Die doofen Releasekäufer (bzw Betatester für die XBOX Version im September ) warten nach wie vor auf den ersehnten Patch, während das Spiel bereits billiger wurde.
> Was bin ich froh längst nicht mehr zu den Sofort kaufen Deppen zu gehören.
> 
> ...


Ich gehör mitunter auch zu den Sofortkauf-Deppen. Hab aber keine XBox.


----------



## holzwurmhw (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

betr.: win 7 update family pack, drei lizenzen für 149euro
( 1: 50euro, 2: 50euro, 3: 49euro)

"Ob allerdings nur ein oder drei Datenträger mitgeliefert werden, ist uns nicht bekannt."

mit sicherheit werden garantiert 3 datenträger dabei sein...
(achtung ironie)


----------



## Skaos (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*

finds viel interessanter ob das was im Artikel steht auch wirklich so stimmt, in Punkto deutsches Lizenzrecht, denn ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass es Bedingung fürs Family-Pack war, das alle drei Rechner im gleichen Haushalt stehen.. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Microsoft uns das so einfach macht..


----------



## The-GeForce (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



Skaos schrieb:


> finds viel interessanter ob das was im Artikel steht auch wirklich so stimmt, in Punkto deutsches Lizenzrecht, denn ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass es Bedingung fürs Family-Pack war, das alle drei Rechner im gleichen Haushalt stehen.. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Microsoft uns das so einfach macht..



ich kann mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass das funktioniert.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass in diesem Paket wirklich 3 Keys liegen. Ein anderes Beispiel: Ich habe eine 3er Lizenz von meinem Virenschutz gekauft. Diese enthält nur einen Key der aber drei mal verwendet werden kann. So wird das bei diesem Packen auch sein. Sowie man den enthaltenen Key das erste mal benutzt und sich das Ding bei MS meldet, wird eine Strichliste geführt.
Beim vierten mal muss dann angerufen werden.
Ich weiß nur nicht, was passiert, wenn man nach ein paar Jahren einen neuen PC kauft und das Betriebssystem dann neu aufgespielt werden muss.
Den selbst wenn man das alte System nicht mehr nutzt, wäre es die vierte Installation.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir sicher: So einfach weiterverkaufen wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Skaos (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Es passiert genau das, was du oben geschrieben hast, du musst anrufen, dann bekommst du ne neue ID zum eingeben und das Produkt ist aktiviert, fertig is der Lack, sonst hätteste das Prob ja jedes mal, wenn du deinen Rechner neu machst, da es ja eine weitere Installation wäre  Einfach anrufen Nummern durchgeben, Nummer empfangen und Zack is das Produkt aktiviert


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [ANZEIGE]*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir sicher: So einfach weiterverkaufen wird nicht funktionieren.


Na ja. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß deutsches oder EU-Recht mit den Lizenzbedingungen von Microsoft kollidieren. Dann gilt aber das REcht und nicht die Lizenz! 

Das ist zB. bei den OEM-Lizenzen mit Recovery-CD so. In der EULA steht, daß sie mit dem Rechner verkoppelt sind und nur da verwendet und auch nur im Paket weiterverkauft werden dürfen. Es ist aber legal, die Recovery-CD zu "strippen" und eine überall installierbare CD draus zu machen und den Key mitzunehmen. Und man darf das auch weiterverkaufen. Natürlich muß die Installation vorher beseitigt werden. Die Lizenz gilt weiter nur für einen Rechner.

Die SB-Versionen sind sogar ganz offizielle OEM-Versionen (mit unbeschränkter Installations-CD/DVD), die in Europa im Einzelhandel verkauft werden dürfen, obwohl sie laut Lizenzvertrag nur mit einem Komplett-Rechner verkauft werden dürften. Da kommt es also sehr auf die Auslegung an. 

Könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß MS hier ein Lizenzmodell gefunden hat, das den legalen Weiterverkauf einzelner Lizenzen aus dem Family-Pack rechtlich unterbindet. Etwa, indem nur EIN Key, also auch nur EINE Lizenz existiert, diese(r) aber auf drei Rechnern eines Haushaltes angewandt werden darf. Was ja bisher ohnehin jeder Vernünftige gemacht hat, auch wenn es "verboten" war. Und das hier ist ja ein direkt von MS angebotenes Produkt. Da gelten andere Regeln als im OEM-Geschäft. So gesehen ist der Vorverkauf dieser "Katze im Sack" schon ein starkes Stück. Man weiß ja wirklich nicht, was man da genau kauft. Und man darf auch nie vergessen, daß es immer noch nur Upgrades sind, und keine Vollversionen.
Und für ein Upgrade, das ich sowieso nur in einem Haushalt verwenden darf/kann, sind 150 Euro alles andere als ein günstiger Preis.


----------



## Skaos (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was mich nur stutzig macht, is die Tatsache das überall mit 3 Lizenzen geworben wird, is ja dann mehr oder weniger auch eine Täuschung wenns so is wie du vermutest (ich kanns mir aber auch nich anders vorstellen, als eine Lizenz zum 3mal installieren..

Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang hier eigentlich Upgrade, wenn ich mal so ganz doof fragen darf.. ich nehm an das wurde schon zig mal beantwortet, aber naja.. kann ich also nich von ausgehen eine Vollversion zu erhalten, wenn ich mir das Family Pack hole oder wie?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Skaos schrieb:


> Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang hier eigentlich Upgrade, wenn ich mal so ganz doof fragen darf.. ich nehm an das wurde schon zig mal beantwortet, aber naja.. kann ich also nich von ausgehen eine Vollversion zu erhalten, wenn ich mir das Family Pack hole oder wie?


Genau! Das ist keine Vollversion, sondern eben ein Upgrade, für das man bis zu drei legale Versionen von WindowsXP oder Vista sein Eigen nennen muß, welche mit der Installation defacto "vom Markt genommen" werden. Ein Weiterverkauf der alten Vollversionen ist verboten, da sie ja zur Lizenz des Upgrades gehören, um diese gültig zu machen. Da gibt es rechtlich auch kein Schlupfloch.

Und dann bliebe noch die Frage, wie das Upgrade installiert wird. Etwa, ob man einen gültigen Windows-Key eingeben muß, um das Upgrade auch auf eine nackte Festplatte zu installieren, oder ob man jedesmal, wenn man das System neu installieren will, die Vorgängerversion installieren, aktivieren und dann aus dem laufenden Betrieb das Upgrade starten muß.


----------



## Skaos (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Na das sag ich doch ma brav Danke, hätte mir das Fam Pack bald geholt, hab allerdings keine 3 Lizenzen von Vista bei mir rumzuliegen..


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich stochere auch nur im Nebel. Aber es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn MS für dieses Dreierpack nur EINE legale Vorgängerversion erfordern würde. Das wäre ziemlich unlogisch. Nicht unmöglich, und vielleicht funktioniert es ja technisch sogar, aber es wäre wohl rechtlich verboten. 

Ich finde, daß es eine Frechheit ist, ein solches Paket ohne genaue Beschreibung des Was und Wie in dne Vorverkauf zu geben und dann noch die Auflage knapp zu halten. Das Family-Pack ist ja limitiert. Am besten fährt man wohl mit den Systembuilder-Versionen. Wobei die natürlich den Nachteil haben, daß es sie wohl nur in 32 ODER 64bit geben wird. Aber das sind immerhin Vollversionen, wenn auch ohne Support. Aber der ist eh witzlos.


----------



## Skaos (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da hast du wohl recht, ne Frechheit ists wirklich, aber weiß was sich wirklich dahinter verbirgt.. Das die SBs nur 64 oder 32 bieten find ich jetzt nich soo tragisch, war ja bei Vista nich anders, das geht schon okay, von daher denk ich mal wirds bei mir am Ende wohl auf soetwas hinauslaufen..


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Skaos schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, ne Frechheit ists wirklich, aber weiß was sich wirklich dahinter verbirgt.. Das die SBs nur 64 oder 32 bieten find ich jetzt nich soo tragisch, war ja bei Vista nich anders, das geht schon okay, von daher denk ich mal wirds bei mir am Ende wohl auf soetwas hinauslaufen..


Gerüchten zufolge soll wohl der SB-Key mit beiden Versionen funktionieren, so daß man sich die fehlende Bit-Variante später auf grauem Wege beschaffen kann, falls sie gebraucht wird.


----------



## kmf (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Skaos schrieb:


> Was mich nur stutzig macht, is die Tatsache das überall mit 3 Lizenzen geworben wird, is ja dann mehr oder weniger auch eine Täuschung wenns so is wie du vermutest (ich kanns mir aber auch nich anders vorstellen, als eine Lizenz zum 3mal installieren..
> 
> Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang hier eigentlich Upgrade, wenn ich mal so ganz doof fragen darf.. ich nehm an das wurde schon zig mal beantwortet, aber naja.. kann ich also nich von ausgehen eine Vollversion zu erhalten, wenn ich mir das Family Pack hole oder wie?


Ich behaupte, es werden 100% drei Lizenzen sein und nicht eine, die 3x aktiviert werden kann. Ich finde es auch eine gute Sache, dass Microsoft dieses Pack anbietet. Für 50€ pro Rechner kannst auf Win 7 upgraden. Bei uns im Haushalt stehen z.B. mit den Notebooks 7 Rechner. Und ich überlege, ob ich nicht die ganzen XP-Homes durch so ein Family-Pack ersetze. 

Derzeit bester Preis: Microsoft Windows 7 Upgrade Home Premium Family Pack - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de



Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge soll wohl der SB-Key mit beiden Versionen funktionieren, so daß man sich die fehlende Bit-Variante später auf grauem Wege beschaffen kann, falls sie gebraucht wird.



Bei Vista funktioniert das noch, aber ob das unter Win 7 weiterhin so ist? Ich glaubs net, Microsoft lernt ja auch dazu. 

/edit Hab mirs grad bei Cyberport vorbestellt.


----------



## Skaos (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



kmf schrieb:


> Für 50€ pro Rechner kannst auf Win 7 upgraden. Bei uns im Haushalt stehen z.B. mit den Notebooks 7 Rechner. Und ich überlege, ob ich nicht die ganzen XP-Homes durch so ein Family-Pack ersetze.



Genau das scheint ja eben nicht zu klappen, denn das Upgrade geht ja nu von Vista auf 7 und nich von XP wenn ich das hier alles richtig verstanden hab.. ähnliche Pläne hatte ich nämlich auch, aber dadurch, dass es nur ein Upgrade is und keine Vollversion kann man das scheinbar knicken..


----------



## xDave78 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Frage: Bekomme ich 32-Bit oder 64-Bit Datenträger?*
Beide. Man erhält* einen *Key, mit dem man insgesamt drei mal freischalten kann – egal ob 32 oder 64-Bit.

Quelle: Windows 7 : Windows 7 Family Pack - Familienfreuden auch bei uns


Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre wie gut PCG (leider) recherchiert bevor Vermutungen geäussert werden und man möglichwerweise in gutem Glauben an die Richtigkeit und die journalistischen Fähigkeiten bei PCG 150€ ausgiebt und dann feststellt, was wirklich ist. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die 3 PCs von Personen im selben Haushalt benutzt werden müssen:

http://www.windowsblog.at/image.axd?picture=clip_image002.jpg

Aiuf irgendwelche schwammigen Hintertüren die im Artikel genannt werden würd ich mich im Zweifel nicht verlassen und dann doch eher SB/OEM kaufen. Doof nur, dass ich nur 2 PCs habe sonst wär das was für mich gewesen, mal schaun was mich günstiger kommt.


----------



## Skaos (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schön, dass du das erwartete gewiss ist.. aber schon traurig, dass hier einfach sowas auf die Main geschrieben wird..

und besten Dank für den Link, da kann ich meine Vermutung von oben auch als falsch zurückziehen.. XP reicht scheinbar für das Upgrade aus:

*Frage: Besteht das Family Pack aus Vollversionen?      
*Nein, es sind Upgrade Versionen, d.h. für bestehende PCs mit entweder XP oder Vista.

.. Wobei es nun klar sein müsste, das man rein vom Datenträger her doch eine Vollversion bekommt, die Lizenz die man kauft is sicher keine für eine Vollversion, aber wie soll das Upgrade von XP auf Win 7 sonst funktionieren, wenn der Datenträger keine Vollversion darstellt..

€dit: Okay, auch das wird weiter unten geklärt, bei den Kommentaren..

Windows XP erfordert eine saubere Neuinstallation via Custom Install.

Ich sollte echt erst alles lesen


----------



## Magic12345 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"Windows 7 für 50 EUR" ... ziemlich für die Tonne was ihr da schreibt, denn es kostet ja 150 ! Und das Argument, dass man es bei ebay für 2x 50 verkaufen könnte (!) ist ziemlich blauäugig, denn die Idee wird nicht nur einer haben. Und dann erzielt man nicht mehr diesen "Bestpreis". Von Versandkosten, verpacken, ebay Angebot erstellen, Geld abwarten, zur Post bringen und Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer mal ganz abgesehen!!


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Skaos schrieb:


> .. Wobei es nun klar sein müsste, das man rein vom Datenträger her doch eine Vollversion bekommt, die Lizenz die man kauft is sicher keine für eine Vollversion, aber wie soll das Upgrade von XP auf Win 7 sonst funktionieren, wenn der Datenträger keine Vollversion darstellt..
> 
> €dit: Okay, auch das wird weiter unten geklärt, bei den Kommentaren..
> 
> ...


Strengenommen ist jedes Upgrade technisch eine Vollversion, sonst hätte man ja kein komplettes System. Die Frage ist halt nur, wie das Ganze vom Ablauf her gestaltet wird. Und da ist es eben durchaus möglich, daß man zuerst das Vorgängersystem installieren und aktivieren muß, ehe man das Upgrade starten kann. 
Das würde dann im Falle einer nötigen Neuinstallation nach Stat der Upgrade-Prozedur einen Neustart des Rechners auslösen, nach dem dann die normale Installation erfolgt. Der direkte Weg über das Booten von der Win7-DVD könnte also verbaut sein. 

Nach meinen Google-Recherchen lief das Upgrade von XP auf Vista genau so ab.


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Skaos schrieb:


> Genau das scheint ja eben nicht zu klappen, denn das Upgrade geht ja nu von Vista auf 7 und nich von XP wenn ich das hier alles richtig verstanden hab.. ähnliche Pläne hatte ich nämlich auch, aber dadurch, dass es nur ein Upgrade is und keine Vollversion kann man das scheinbar knicken..


Ich hab schon meine Bestätigung. Geht auch bei XP, hat man mir mitgeteilt, da sei eine Neuinstallation nötig, was immer das auch bedeuten mag. Muss halt abwarten, bis die ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Timeshift bezeichnen einige Bekannte von mir als Geheimtipp, der total unterbewertet wurde und zu Unrecht im Handel gefloppt ist.


Auf dieses Gerücht hin hab ich mir das Game jetzt mal bestellt - zu viereinhalb €uro fuffzich. Bin echt mal gespannt.


----------



## xDave78 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube die PCGH Redis sind noch beim Mittag im Biergarten 
*
Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr den Unsinn bzgl. des Win7 Family Pack aus der Überschrift und dem Text entfernen würdet* - nachdem ihr es selber ja nicht geschafft habt vorher mal bissl zu recherchieren. Ich denke das wäre das mindeste um nicht doch noch ein paar "Bauern zu fangen"


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die PCGH Redis sind noch beim Mittag im Biergarten
> *
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr den Unsinn bzgl. des Win7 Family Pack aus der Überschrift und dem Text entfernen würdet* - nachdem ihr es selber ja nicht geschafft habt vorher mal bissl zu recherchieren. Ich denke das wäre das mindeste um nicht doch noch ein paar "Bauern zu fangen"


Paßt doch! 

Schließlich ist das kein readktioneller Beitrag, sondern eine Anzeige für Amazon. Und mit Bauernfängerei kennen die sich ja aus. Ich sag nur "Windows7-Vorbestell-Aktion"....


----------



## xDave78 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Paßt doch!


LOL dein Nick made my day^^


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



xDave78 schrieb:


> LOL dein Nick made my day^^


Ja, "Zipfelmütze" war schon vergeben....


----------



## _Snaker_ (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wunderbar thx für die Info,
Crysis Warhead bestellt


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> wunderbar thx für die Info,
> Crysis Warhead bestellt



Jo, kann ich nur zustimmen! Danke für die Info, PCGH!

Für 14,95 € kann man sich Warhead ins Regal stellen! 

(Es kommen halt noch 4,95 Euro Versand wegen USK 18 hinzu, daher 14,95 €...)


----------



## tm0975 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> wunderbar thx für die Info,
> Crysis Warhead bestellt



ebenfalls sofort bestellt und gleich für den Freundeskreis mit dazu (in Summe 5 Stück)


----------



## push@max (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die The Dark Knight BluRay habe ich bereits vor drei Monaten für einen Zehner bei Saturn gekauft.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nur als kleiner Comment:

H.A.W.X. kann ich auch echt einfach nur empfehlen - allerdings vorwiegend für den Multiplayer und natürlich für die Leute, die Spaß am unkomplizierten Luftkampf haben und für die der Spaß und nicht der Realismus im Vordergrund steht! 

Zocke H.A.W.X. jetzt seit ein paar Wochen mit einem Kollegen im Koop-Modus und es macht echt Fun, eine nette Abwechslung für Zwischendurch, mit viel Action und hübscher Grafik!


----------



## push@max (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dass HAWX schon so günstig zu kaufen ist, wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen...so alt ist das Spiel ja nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hm verdammt, hätte ich The Dark Knight nicht schon als normale DVD, würde ich bei der BluRay sofort zuschlagen. Ist einfach ein ausgezeichneter Film.


----------



## feivel (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hatte dark knight schon vor ner weile für 15  gekauft...
halb so wild, aber wer die blu-ray nicht hat kaufen..lohnt sich


----------



## TheGamler (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Warhead für 10Steine wär echt gut, aber dieses f**** Securom 
Nene...so nicht!

(oder wird dieser Müll nicht mehr installiert?)


----------



## push@max (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Preise für DVDs fallen in den letzten Monaten unaufhaltsam...dank BluRay eigentlich.

Das was früher ein neuer Film auf DVD gekostet hat, kostet jetzt die BluRay Version


----------



## PCTom (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Risen auf Platz 2 nicht schlecht


----------



## majorguns (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



push@max schrieb:


> Die Preise für DVDs fallen in den letzten Monaten unaufhaltsam...dank BluRay eigentlich.
> 
> Das was früher ein neuer Film auf DVD gekostet hat, kostet jetzt die BluRay Version


Dann kann man ja lieber zu Blu-ray greifen


----------



## dangee (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier noch ein Riesenschnäppchen:

auf amazon.co.uk gibbet 
*Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising*

für unglaubliche *£17.99!! (=19,6€) *+ ein paar Euro VersandGerade ne Sammelbestellung für ein paar Kumpels und mich getätigt


----------



## AnthraX (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

RISEN RISEN RISEN RISEN xD


----------



## Elvis3000 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



dangee schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Riesenschnäppchen:
> 
> auf amazon.co.uk gibbet
> *Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising*
> ...


hi dangee.....die version von opf 2 die du in  u.k. bestellt hast ist das eine internationale version also auch auf deutsch spielbar?

greez


----------



## Rayken (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Kauftipps: Software * 
Derzeit bietet Amazon Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 für nur 68,95 Euro an. Enthalten ist Word 2007, Excel 2007 und Powerpoint 2007.

Hmmm hier gibts Office 2007 Ultimate für 52€...
Man muss halt nur nachweisen, dass man Student ist.


----------



## S_Fischer (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

cryostasis sollte man wirklich mal getestet haben ist fetzig 

amazon soll mal bitte die maximum edition von crysis mit allen drei dvd´s reduzieren!


----------



## push@max (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mr & Mrs Smith ist ein guter Film...allerdings kaufe ich keine DVDs mehr...versuche mir jetzt ein BluRay Sortiment aufzubauen.


----------



## KeiteH (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Abgesehen davon, dass das Logitech Lenkrad eine Pedale mehr hat und sich der Schaltknauf frei positionieren läßt, finde ich das Momo immer noch die bessere Wahl. Auch wenn's schon etwas betagt scheint.
Logitech MOMO Racing Force PC Steering Wheel USB: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Auch hier lässt sich der Schaltknauf auf der linken Seite anbringen, nur nicht frei und das dritte Pedal fehlt. 6+2 Knöpfe sollten imho auch reichen.
Die Optik ist Geschmackssache, aber ich find's schöner, die hinten liegenden Schaltwippen sind perfekt und die Pedalerie rutscht weder auf Teppich noch Laminat, was will man mehr?! Und _dieser_ Preis ist ein Schnäppchen, nicht der für's G25 ...
greetz


----------



## Dr. Cox (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Logitech G25-Lenkrad gibts bei Conrad auch für 149€:

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/ZCOP_B2C/~flN0YXRlPTMyMDcxOTg3NTk=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&p_searchstring=Logitech%20G25%20&s_haupt_kategorie=&zhmmh_area_**=&p_init_ipc=X&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&cookie_n


Und Risen kostet dort auch nur 45€:

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTE1NjM1MjA5NzU=?direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_17134&~template=PCAT_AREA_S_browse&p_page_to_display=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2


----------



## push@max (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Logitech G25 gibt es bei verschiedenen Suchmaschinen nochmals ein paar € günstiger...der Preis ist aber schon wirklich gut für das Lenkrad.


----------



## Rizzard (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das Logitech G25-Lenkrad gibts bei Conrad auch für 149€:
> 
> http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/ZCOP_B2C/~flN0YXRlPTMyMDcxOTg3NTk=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&p_searchstring=Logitech%20G25%20&s_haupt_kategorie=&zhmmh_area_**=&p_init_ipc=X&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&cookie_n
> 
> ...



Du hast deinen Warenkorb verlinkt den man unmöglich anschauen kann^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Eigentlich nicht, vorhin ging der Link noch, die Conrad-Seite spackt eh etwas herum.... 

Such die Artikel einfach mal raus, die Preise stimmen schon


----------



## kmf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dragon-Age-Origins


----------



## Gornadar (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Eben beim Promarkt gewesen, nachdem der Blödmarkt es 3 Stunden lang nich hinbekommen hat Risen ins Regal zu packen.
Beim Promarkt stand 44,95 am Risen-Regal, aber an der Kasse hats nur 39,- reell gekostet


----------



## latinoramon (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

für fifa 10, langt, wie der name schon sagt, 10€! aber net mehr 
Risen ist zwar klein aber sein geld wert


----------



## Curry (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bericht jetzt erst gelesen.....Win7 für nur 90€...da ist es eine Überlegung wert..


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich halte bereits mein Windows 7 Ultimate in den Händen!


----------



## EasyRick (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich halte bereits mein Windows 7 Ultimate in den Händen!



Meine Ultimate Signature-Edition ist auch vorhin gekommen. Für Lau


----------



## Curry (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@easyRick wieso denn feur Lau?


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Nachteile die man durch eine SB-Version hat sind eig. Nebensache für uns

Von daher lohnt sich doch nur die SB-Version. Ich finde es bloß schade, dass man kein Handbuch dabei hat^^
Kann man sich online aber bestimmt auch als PDF-Datei runterladen 

Ich verstehe bloß noch nicht, wieso ein Spieler, wie wir, eine Ultimateversion bräuchte.. Was bringt mir das mehr? Ne Home Premiumversion tut es doch auch


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Die Nachteile die man durch eine SB-Version hat sind eig. Nebensache für uns
> 
> Von daher lohnt sich doch nur die SB-Version. Ich finde es bloß schade, dass man kein Handbuch dabei hat^^
> Kann man sich online aber bestimmt auch als PDF-Datei runterladen
> ...



Eine Professional-Version bietet beispielsweise einen Windows-XP-Modus... aber eine Ultimate-Version bringt gegenüber Professional für Privat-Anwender wirklich keine Vorteile.


----------



## PontifexM (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich halte bereits mein Windows 7 Ultimate in den Händen!



KLASSE


----------



## majorguns (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Habe erst mal "X-men" und "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde" als Blu-ray bestellt


----------



## eVoX (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie lange die Aktion mit den Lüftern läuft?


----------



## LordTripack (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> KLASSE



Scho, Professional in 30 Minuten runtergeladen. Installiert über USB-Stick.
Wunderbar. MSDNAA sei dank. Man haben die lange gebraucht, um meine Registrierung durchzubringen. Zig Mails geschrieben. ^^


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Super danke für die Tipps gg.
Hab grad mein 7 Ultimate 64 SB bei Notebooksbilliger bestellt )))


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich muss sagen bin von win7 ultimate überzeugt, läuft gut.. und freu mich schon auf meine 50 euro version wie die dann aussieht..


----------



## push@max (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mit der Preissenkung reagiert man wohl bei OPF2 auf die schlechten Kritiken...ich warte ebenfalls noch ein wenig mit dem Kauf.


----------



## E-ware (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Operation Flashpoint Dragonrising gibt es ab Morgen bei Medimax für nur 33€ (zumindest in Hannover)!
Nur so: Amazon ist nicht immer der günstigste Anbieter...


----------



## Wicke75de (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und WIN7 fällt weiter. Z.B. die 64BIT Home Premium OEM Version

Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (PC) (GFC-00603) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ReVan1199 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Wicke75de schrieb:


> Und WIN7 fällt weiter. Z.B. die 64BIT Home Premium OEM Version
> 
> Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (PC) (GFC-00603) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Bei meinem Lieblingsshop sind alle Win7 Version am billigstenMindfactory
Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## animus91 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab mir mal das philips Ambi Light Set gehohlt, grade zum Film schauen ist es sicher nicht schlecht. Für den Preis von 35 Euro mit Versand kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen, das günstigste nächste angebot kostet gleich 20 euro mehr.


----------



## Yutshi (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Lieblingsshop sind alle Win7 Version am billigstenMindfactory
> Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


 
Mal sehen was Amazon mir vom Konto zieht wenn ich meine Home Premium 64Bit Version bekomme?!? Es hieß ja, dass der günstigeste Preis _*BIS*_ zum Verkaufsstart zählt, anstatt der, der galt, als ich es vorbestellt habe (120€).


----------



## push@max (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Rambo handelt es sich leider nur um die 16er Version...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Yay, Win 7 Home Premium für 74,90 inkl. Versand m. 30 tage netto bestellt 

Kommt morgen!
Ich liebe es über meine Firma Sachen zu ordern


----------



## PontifexM (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"deine" firma ?
....


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da "wir" eine GmbH sind gehört "unsere" Firma auch zum Teil "mir"....


----------



## PontifexM (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Respekt !


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe gestern die Ocens Trilogie auf BluRay für 30 Flocken bestellt...sollte übermorgen eintreffen


----------



## majorguns (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wann ist denn mal endlich wieder eine neue Blu-ray im Angebot bei Amazon ??? Wolverine war´s jetzt lange genug, in der Zeit habe ich den Film bestellt und schon gesehen (war gut).
X-Men Origins - Wolverine - Extended Version + Digit. Copy Disc Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Hugh Jackman, Ryan Reynolds, Liev Schreiber, Dominic Monaghan, Lynn Collins, Danny Huston, Daniel Henney, Taylor Kitsch, Kevin Durand, Gavin Hood: DVD & Blu-ray ist allerdings heute nicht mehr im Angebot, kostet wieder 22,95€


----------



## Levi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ha

mein bestelltes Win 7 wurde von Amazon heute versand.


----------



## micRobe (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit steht immer noch mit Versand 21. Oktober drin, die anderen zum Teil sofort


----------



## frEnzy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hm... ich hatte damals Win 7 für 50,- vorbestellt und bisher hat sich noch nichts getan, was den Versand angeht. Mal gucken ob da heute noch ne Email kommt. Wäre ja schon schön, wenns noch die Tage kommen würde. Dann könnte ich damit endlich dieses lästige Vista noch vor der LAN ersetzen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hm... ich hatte damals Win 7 für 50,- vorbestellt und bisher hat sich noch nichts getan, was den Versand angeht. Mal gucken ob da heute noch ne Email kommt. Wäre ja schon schön, wenns noch die Tage kommen würde. Dann könnte ich damit endlich dieses lästige Vista noch vor der LAN ersetzen



Es werden nur die System-Builder-Versionen früher ausgeliefert. Du hast eine Retail-Version bestellt, die kommt also erst am 22. Oktober.


----------



## sinus89 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Meine Home premium version wurd auch schon losgeschickt, so ein mist.
ich wollte win7 doch erst in den herbstferien installiern, wo ich auch zeit hab, denn ne woche schule mit haufenweise arbeiten hab ich noch vor mir.
Tja, aber wenns morgen schon kommt muss ich des noch dieses wochenende installiern 

such is life


----------



## majorguns (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Ein Preistipp ist auch die Extended-Version von X-Men Origins: Wolverine auf DVD für 8,95 Euro. Für die Wolverine-Blu-ray zahlen Sie mit 12,95 Euro nur minimal mehr.


Die Preise sind schon seit einigen Tagen wieder gestiegen, ihr solltet vielleicht mal aktualisieren!


----------



## Kelemvor (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

bin mal gespannt, habe vorhin das family pack mit 3er lizenz bei amazon bestellt. mich verwundert nur das so viele marketplace händler das ding für 
> 200€ anbieten, bisserl frech, oder ? afaik war der "versprochene" preis immer schon 149.-


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die alien quadrologie gibts momentan für 15 euro beim saturn...finde das ist günstig


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich möchte ja nicht unnötig das leidige thema aufgreifen, aber als star wars veteran würde ich doch zugern wissen, welchen kopierschutz the force unleashed haben wird, damit ich weiß, ob ich es mir kaufe/vorbestelle oder nicht.. generell is man ja von lukasarts so gut wie keinen kopierschutz gewohnt, weil starwars so nen hohen anklang findet..


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

würd ich aber in einem eigenen thema fragen 
hier passt das ganze nicht rein..wohl kein schnäppchen


----------



## majorguns (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wieso habt ihr diesmal keine BD dabei, sind doch gerade wieder tolle Schnäppchen dabei 
Dann mach ich das mal 
Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Alan Rickman, Gary Oldman, Maggie Smith, Timothy Spall, Ralph Fiennes, Robbie Coltrane, Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson, Mike Newell: DVD & Blu-ray 5,95€   <<<gerade bestellt 

Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D-Version des Filmes und vier 3D-Brillen Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Brendan Fraser, Josh Hutcherson, Anita Briem, Casey Mongillo, Eric Brevig: DVD & Blu-ray 10,97€


----------



## Wake (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



majorguns schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr diesmal keine BD dabei, sind doch gerade wieder tolle Schnäppchen dabei
> Dann mach ich das mal
> Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Alan Rickman, Gary Oldman, Maggie Smith, Timothy Spall, Ralph Fiennes, Robbie Coltrane, Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson, Mike Newell: DVD & Blu-ray 5,95€   <<<gerade bestellt
> 
> Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D-Version des Filmes und vier 3D-Brillen Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Brendan Fraser, Josh Hutcherson, Anita Briem, Casey Mongillo, Eric Brevig: DVD & Blu-ray 10,97€



HP udF ist schon wieder auf € 12,99 gestiegen.


----------



## majorguns (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Wake schrieb:


> HP udF ist schon wieder auf € 12,99 gestiegen.


Ich habe ihn noch für nicht mal 6€ bekommen  Haben wohl so vielebestellt das nicht mehr genug auf Lager war


----------



## Hellhound (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Venetica ist bei Amazon für 23,97 EUR zu haben. Im Moment jedenfalls.


----------



## Llares (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

habs gleich bestellt zu dem Preis. Da konnte ich nach den tollen Bewertungen einfach nicht mehr Nein sagen. Und dazu noch aus heimischen Landen. Klasse!


----------



## Darklordx (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der USB-Stick bei Computeruniverse ist schon ausverkauft...


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@ Topic

... Nur dumm, dass der USB-Stick seit heute ausverkauft ist

Hätte ich mir 2 geholt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Preis des USB Stick war hammer, wäre der noch verfügbar hätte ich mir warscheinlich einen oder zwei Bestellt. Die Star Wars DVD sind auch nicht schlecht für denn Preis aber ich warte (hoffe das die überhabt irgent wann kommen) lieber bis die auf Blue Ray kommen. Da würde ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die blu-rays von star wars sind zumindest bei amazon schon im angebot zum vorbestellen..und benachrichtigt werden..usw..
ich warte deshalb auch..irgendwie wären das halt filme wie geschaffen für hd


----------



## scorp84 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Geil! PES 2010 gestern noch für 26 € bestellt.


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

das ist günstig fürn so neues spiel


----------



## scorp84 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> das ist günstig fürn so neues spiel



Ja, dacht ich mir auch und hab direkt bei Amazon zugeschlagen. Den Tipp hatte ich auch hier von pcgh.


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Terminator 3 BluRay ist ja extrem günstig...heute noch bei Saturn für 25 Flocken gesehen


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

nur der film ist nicht wirklich gut


----------



## SueLzkoPP (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

... nice danke für den Tip mit BSG 3.1  und wenn wir schonmal da sind gleich Win7 Premium 64 OEM mitgenommen DANKE


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und wieder ein Super-Angebot für die BluRay Stellbox - Leon 

Die Preise für BluRays sind im freien Fall...finde ich sehr gut


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



push@max schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Super-Angebot für die BluRay Stellbox - Leon
> 
> Die Preise für BluRays sind im freien Fall...finde ich sehr gut



Hätte ich den Film nicht schon 2ma gesehen, würd ich ihn mir als BluRay für meine PS3 kaufen ^^


----------



## ColinAE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

LOL "Transformers 2" im Angebot. Das stimmt gar nicht es handelt sich hier um "Transformers 2 Disc Special". Schön rein gelegt die Leute.


----------



## strelok (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

MW2 für 43,99€ klingt schon besser als 60€. (werd´s aber trotzdem nicht kaufen)


----------



## Brechbohne (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Recht hast ich auch nett und ca.50 Kumpels die ich Persönlich kenne werden es auch nicht Kaufen.

43,99 Euro mal 51 Gamer macht geschmeidige 2243,49 Euro.


----------



## strelok (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

MW2 hat für viele Leute einfach schon abgekackt. 
Da hilft eine Preissenkung auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Mosed (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

tja, wenn Cities XL öffentlichen Nahverkehr beinhalten würde und online spielen nichts kosten würde (oder zumindest Inhaltspakete auch für offline erscheinen würden), würde ich es direkt kaufen. Aber so?


----------



## SAVVYER (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Brechbohne schrieb:


> Recht hast ich auch nett und ca.50 Kumpels die ich Persönlich kenne werden es auch nicht Kaufen.
> 
> 43,99 Euro mal 51 Gamer macht geschmeidige 2243,49 Euro.



Doch wirst du und deine Freunde auch. Auch wenn du dich am Anfang dagegen wehren willst. MW2 ist locker mal shootergame des Jahres wenn nicht der letzten 2 Jahren und im MP eines der besten, da braucht niemand niemandem was vorzumachen.

Wenn man den besten neuesten shooter online zocken will, wird man hier nicht drumherum kommen. Ganz egal wie schlecht die "circumstances" auch sind.

auf die 50 leute kommt auch nicht mehr an, da braucht man nur 1-2 werbespots mehr zu machen im amiland und schon sind die paar 1000 kunden wieder klar gemacht.

btw. wow- du hast 50 kumpels. ich hoffe dass da auch wenigstens 1 richtiger freund dabei ist, den du schon mal gesehen hast..


----------



## mathal84 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



strelok schrieb:


> MW2 für 43,99€ klingt schon besser als 60€. (werd´s aber trotzdem nicht kaufen)



auf jeden Fall besser, den Anfangs-Superhype werd ich dennoch nicht mitmachen, das Weihnachtsgeschäft könnens bei mir vergessen, ich warte auf Nice-Price


----------



## ToffelGrammo (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

für den preis kann mann es kaufen, werde es sowieso kaufen um alle teile vollständig zu haben und 43 euro  sind nicht viel  für so einspiel


----------



## grubsnek (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

43,99 und dann kommen noch wucherische Versandkosten drauf, weil es ab 18 ist. Da bestell ich lieber in England und habs erst eine Woche nach Release und dafür für 25 Pfund oder so gekauft.


----------



## majorguns (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Geil Transformers 2 für 15€  Erstmal gekauft


----------



## PROTOTYPE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

aha wie schön und was ist denn nun mit steam? billiger oder nicht auf jedem fall nicht !!!! wenn es über steam geht


----------



## Str1Ker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Super , der Preis war ja nicht soooooooo schlimm , obwohl es ja schon unverschämt ist das , dass Atvision einfach nur mehr Geld verdienen will .... Das Problem ist "ich denke ich spreche für die meisten hier " ,dass es über Steam läuft ...


----------



## destructor (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

BE ADVISED:


Transformers 2 ?????
It's
Transformers - 2 Disk EDITION [BLURAY]


----------



## Matze988 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Modrn Warfare 2 gibts soger in der englischen Version bei 4players für nur 33,33€ ohne Versandkosten.

4Players-Store: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 (PEGI) (PC). 33,33 Euro. Lieferung spätestens am 10.11.2009. Jetzt vorbestellen!

Das nenn ich mal eine Schnäppchen, auch ohne die unverschämte Preiserhöhung.


----------



## Drazen (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hallo es geht noch billiger! CoD MF 2 englisch uncut bei World of Video für schlanke 29,99 . Bei Abholung im Laden keine Versandkosten.Habs gleich vorbestellt.


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



destructor schrieb:


> BE ADVISED:
> 
> 
> Transformers 2 ?????
> ...



Hehe, jo bin auch fast drauf reingefallen... kurz vorm Bestellen noch gecheckt...


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Der Preis von Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 ist nun massiv gefallen und das Spiel kann nun bei Amazon für 43,99 Euro vorbestellt werden (Release laut Amazon: 10. November). Anscheinend verabschiedet sich Activision wieder von der Hochpreispolitik.



Der war gut
Die verabschieden sich gezwungenermaßen davon da kein Schwein ein so versautes Multiplayergame kauft. 
Die sollen an ihren DVDs ersticken.
10€(inkl. zukünftiger kostenpflichtiger Mappacks) mehr bekommens von mir nicht dafür


----------



## seeker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

habs auch bei world-of-video für 29,99€ bestellt 
für den preis nehm ich das doch gerne! der multiplayer bei MW hat mich noch nie wirklich interssiert... habs wegen dem solo-teil gekauft.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also bei MW2 ist das ja der letzte Dreck den die da abziehen. Erst Preisen sies in den Himmel, dann machens sie nochma teurer, dann verkünden sie den Steam scheiß und keine Dedicated Server etc. warten ein paar tage un reduzieren es jetzt doch auf 44 Euro damit sichs doch alle holen. Schon ein mieser Trick. Tja, aber mich kriegen die nicht rum Ich hab mir jetzt von nem Freund ein COD 4 Orginalkey und Spiel geholt für 14 Euro und ich glaube nciht das jetzt alzu viele von COD 4 auf COD 6 umspringen (bzw. ICh hoffe es, will ja noch schöne Serer auswahl haben).


----------



## Standeck (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal bei Amazon Artikel ohne Jugendfreigabe bestellt? Ist das wirklich so streng bei der Auslieferung der Spiele? Würde die Games so wie immer zu meiner Arbeit schicken laßen, aber oft bin ich halt grad nicht da wenn der Postbote kommt. Falls das also so ein Aufwand ist hab ich da keinen Bock. Weiß jemand was?


----------



## Lockdown (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Standeck schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonmal bei Amazon Artikel ohne Jugendfreigabe bestellt? Ist das wirklich so streng bei der Auslieferung der Spiele? Würde die Games so wie immer zu meiner Arbeit schicken laßen, aber oft bin ich halt grad nicht da wenn der Postbote kommt. Falls das also so ein Aufwand ist hab ich da keinen Bock. Weiß jemand was?



Laut Amazon musst du deinen Perso vorweisen.Die nehmen es also sehr genau.
Ich hab genau 1x einen 18er bestellt und das war schon etwas tamtam drum.
5 € extra find ich unverschämt, da sollte man lieber sichergehen, dass Leute unter 18 kein Amazon Konto haben können.

Passt auch auf wenn ihr 2 Sachen kauft.Kann sein dass dann die 5€ 2x abgerechnet werden !!!


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wenn man über kreditkarte bestellt gibts da keine probleme


----------



## push@max (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Preis für Fast And Furious ist unschlagbar günstig...der letzte Teile alleine kostet bereits über die 10€.


----------



## lil_D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

super angebote


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

cod mw2 bestellt. hoffentlich bekomm ich des dann auch am nächsten mittwoch.....juhu


----------



## push@max (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Letzte Woche kostete die 4.Staffel von Stromberg noch über 20 Flocken...bei dem aktuellen Preis ist es eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Blu-Rays für *5,97* 
Is ja unglaublich.


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Blu-Rays für *5,97*
> Is ja unglaublich.




Nicht wirklich, das sind Filme die sich keiner kaufen will.


----------



## HomeboyST (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> wenn man über kreditkarte bestellt gibts da keine probleme



Doch. Da fällt die Altersprüfung genau so an 

( STALKER vorbestellt ) 

Gibt ja auch Kreditkarten ab 16 Jahren.


----------



## St3ps (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also zum. bei Aldi Nord wird es heute die besagte PS3 geben, denn die wird in der Tageszeitung beworben. Lediglich wie groß die Festplatte ist, wird nicht angegeben. Auch die HP von Aldi gibt da nix zu her. Wird aber wohl die 120er sein.

Saturn hat übrigens das gleiche Angebot wie MM, aber sind ja afaik eh im Grunde ein und das selbe. 

Allerdings ist das Angebot von MM & Co. auch nicht der Brüller wenn man Uncharted 2 haben will.

PS3 Slim inkl. Controller, 250 GB HDD und Uncharted 2 kostet 349,- Euro.

PS3 Slim inkl. Controller, 120 GB HDD (239,- Euro) zzgl. Uncharted 2 (63,45 Euro Amazon) kostet: 302,45 Euro.

Für 46,55 Euro bekommt man eine Festplatte, die mehr als das doppelte an Daten fassen kann. Sollte man sich überlegen, ob einem 130 GB mehr Festplatte nicht fast 47,- Euro wert sind.


----------



## millithebrain (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Heute Morgen gesehen bei Aldi Süd: PS3 Slim + Wipe Out HD + 2 Wireless Controller für 299 Euro


----------



## WinkillerHD (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Amazon hat auch den Preis angepasst auf 238,99€ und es ist noch die Aktion mit Borderlands als Gratisgame dazu.

PlayStation 3 - Konsole slim inkl. 120 GB Festplatte: Amazon.de: Games

Jetzt muss man sich das echt überlegen ^^

Uncharted 2 würde ich mir aus Uk holen, gibts dort für ca. 35€ (inkl. Versand)

Das sind ca. 70 Euro Ersparnis. Und für das Geld hol ich mir noch ne externe und dann hab ich mehr Speicherplatz als die 250GB Variante


----------



## El Wahno (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*BEI ALDI FÜR 299,-

*guggst Du hier: 
PlayStation 3 Slim ab morgen bei Aldi (Update 3) - 04.11.2009 - ComputerBase

...die Preisschlacht hat gerade erst begonnen


----------



## WinkillerHD (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das mit Adli hab ich schon gesehen, aber WipeOut hab bei nem Kumpel gespielt, war net so mein Fall.

Darum finde ich Amazons Aktion mit Borderlands besser.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wipeout ist auch ein PSN-Download-Spiel und kann für sehr wenig Geld online heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## WinkillerHD (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mhm hab grad nochmal geschaut, die Aktion mit Borderlands ist um 10 Uhr abgelaufen, denn jetzt ist sie nicht mehr verfügbar. Aber die PS3 slim kostet immernoch 238,99€.


----------



## kmf (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier den Key für Dragon Age Origins kaufen und dann bei EA das Game runterladen.  
Derzeit günstigste Methode, um an das Spiel ranzukommen.


----------



## cLANs (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Amazon bietet gerade wieder Crysis: Warhead für 12,90 an.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



cLANs schrieb:


> Amazon bietet gerade wieder Crysis: Warhead für 12,90 an.



Danke für den Tipp cLANs! Ich habe es gleich in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt.


----------



## cLANs (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp cLANs! Ich habe es gleich in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt.




Bitte...

Laut Amazon:


> *Restposten!* Jetzt zugreifen solange Vorrat reicht!


----------



## St3ps (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wieso ist das Angebot von Amazon mit 240,- Euro durchgestrichen? Amazon bietet es doch immer noch dafür an, wenn auch mit Lieferzeit?!

Aber egal.


----------



## feivel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Trine für 15 euro bei Amazon


----------



## Shinchyko (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann man zwar nicht bestellen..aber ist ja dennoch ein Schnäppchen.

Wii Speak kostet bei Saturn Köln Porz zurzeit nur 10€.

Das dingen braucht man zwar nur für 1-2 Spiele, aber wer sie hat und nochnet Wii Speak besitzt kann ja zuschlagen wenner möchte.

Gruß Shin


----------



## fyffes (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Als Aldi Mitarbeiter kann ich bestätigen, dass die PS3 Slim mit zwei Controllern und dem Spiel "Wipeout", derzeit in allen Filialen (zumindest allen ALDI SÜD Filialen, aber Nord hat im Allgemeinen die selben Technik Aktionen) für 299,- zu haben ist. Allerdings sollte man sich beeilen, da selbst wenn der Andrang derzeit nicht all zu groß ist, die Aktion nur ca. einen Monat lang läuft. Dannach werden alle nicht verkauften Konsolen aus dem Verkauf genommen!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wie bitte ps3 bei aldi


----------



## St3ps (7. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Tja, das ist schon seit einer Woche Thema Nr. 1, bei Amazon zum. Spätestens hier seit Do. wo eigentlich Aldi (Nord) sie gehabt haben hätte müssen, aber zum. bei mir vor Ort erst am Freitag (gestern) auch in der Vitrine stand.

Deswegen bietet ja auch Amazon, Saturn, MM, ???, die Konsole für 240,- Euro an, den Knüppel für 40 und FIFA 09 (S/MM) für 19,-. Wenn nicht durch Aldi woher kommen sonst diese Angebote? Saturn & MM haben auch schon bei PCs zeitgleich angepasste Schnäppchen zur Aldi-Aktion gebracht.


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich hoffe, dass da noch bisschen was nach unten geschraubt wird 
dann wärs ein gutes weihnachtsgeschenk für mich selbst XD


----------



## commandandconquer12 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab mir grad die PS3 Slim bei Amazon bestellt, dank 25 € Gutscheinaktion für NfS Shift, mit HDMI-Kabel und Crysis Warhead (der PC soll ja nicht verkümmern) für nur 292,- €, das ist doch mal ein faires Angebot


----------



## cLANs (7. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Preis für Crysis Warhead ist auf 12,40 € gesenkt worden.


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

da gerade gekauft
alien vs. predator auf blu-ray beide teile für 15 euro im saturn


----------



## St3ps (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer aktuell bei Amazon eine Slim kauft, bekommt wenn er NfS: Shift oder Borderlands zus. in den Warenkorb legt auch noch besagtes Spiel zur Hälfte dazu. Also 30,- Euro +/- für das Spiel.


----------



## cLANs (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Preis für Crysis Warhead ist auf 11,90 € gesenkt worden.


----------



## S_Fischer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wollte mir eben zweimal crysis wars bestellen nach 1000fragen und antworten war ich dann kurz vorm absenden butten da dacht ich ne das meint der nicht ernst da kam der mir mit alter überprüfen weil ich könnte ja unter 18 sein blablabla... alles gut und schön nur will er dafür verdammte 5€, es kann doch nicht sein das ich draufzahlen muss wenn ich en spiel was ü18 is kaufe?! Und irgendwas mit Versand hat der auch gemeint sind bücher und cd´s denn nicht frei bei amazon????

Also so ein Umstand da könnense sich ihr spiel sonstwohin ehrlich das ist dreist ne altersüberprüfung meinetwegen in diesem paranoiden land gehts ja nicht anderst aber dann bittschön nicht kostenpflichtig!


----------



## cLANs (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die 5€ noch nicht mal schlimm.
Sind halt die Kosten der Persokontrolle die DHL haben möchte.

Es sollte aber reichen, wenn man einmal bestätigt wurde.
Und nicht jedes mal bezahlen muss.

Bücher bekommst du immer noch kostenlos geliefert.
Auch wenn zusammen bestellst, bei mir kamen sie immer extra.

Auch für 16,90€ ist es noch ein Angebot.


----------



## St3ps (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> ... alles gut und schön nur will er dafür verdammte 5€, es kann doch nicht sein das ich draufzahlen muss wenn ich en spiel was ü18 is kaufe?! Und irgendwas mit Versand hat der auch gemeint sind bücher und cd´s denn nicht frei bei amazon????
> 
> Also so ein Umstand da könnense sich ihr spiel sonstwohin ehrlich das ist dreist ne altersüberprüfung meinetwegen in diesem paranoiden land gehts ja nicht anderst aber dann bittschön nicht kostenpflichtig!



Hast Du eigentlich beim Tippen mal darüber nachgedacht, was für'n Stuß Du schreibst?

Glaubst Du, Amazon verdient die fünf Euro? Das sind die Kosten der Post für die ID-Kontrolle. Warum sollte Amazon die bezahlen? Die halten sich nun mal nur an die Gesetze bez. ab 18 Artikeln. Aber vllt. sollte für Dich Amazon einfach die Preise für 18er Artikel um 5 Euro erhöhen. Unterm Strich kommt es auf's Gleiche hinaus. Einzig könnte man darüber diskutieren, ob fünf Euro Aufpreis gerechtfertig sind, habe gerade die Preise der Post nicht im Kopf.

Bücher sind Versandkostenfrei.
BR sind Versandkostenfrei.
Vieles ab 20,- Euro ist Versandkostenfrei.
Primie-Kunden können versandkostenfrei bestellen.

NN oder "ab 18" Artikel haben halt 'nen Postaufschlag.

Ich pers. kaufe keine 18er Artikel bei Amazon wg. den fünf Euro und dem Umstand das ich den Artikel pers. in Empfang nehmen muss, aber Amazon die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben? Nee!

Einmal die ID Kontrolle würde mMn genügen. Diese Geb. hat zwar der Kunde zu zahlen bei der Post, aber es wäre ja einmalig. Afaik, aber ohne Gewähr, dürfte der Versand an eine Packstation auch kostenlos sein, da da wohl sichergestellt ist, das der Empfänger über 18 ist. Zum. kenne ich einen Shop bei dem dann keine Kosten anfallen. Der Rest ist mir ja egal, ich muss ja nicht prüfen ob dem Gesetze damit genüge getan ist.


----------



## tank (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

oh gott, hab mir eine ps3 bestellt


----------



## feivel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



tank schrieb:


> oh gott, hab mir eine ps3 bestellt




warum ?


----------



## tank (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> warum ?


weil mir nur ein spiel gefällt (little big planet) und ich derzeit keinen job habe und eigentlich sparen sollte


----------



## CeresPK (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die aktion mit der PS3 für 239€ scheint ja nun leider vorbei zu sein 
sonst hätte ich eventuell auch zugeschlagen ^^


----------



## St3ps (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



CeresPK schrieb:


> die aktion mit der PS3 für 239€ scheint ja nun leider vorbei zu sein
> sonst hätte ich eventuell auch zugeschlagen ^^



Wer zu lange wartet, ... .

Schau doch einfach im Aldi nach, vllt. hat ja einer noc die PS3 für 300,- Euro inkl. Controller im Wert von 40,- Euro und WipeOut HD im Wert von 25,- Euro.

Ob Saturn oder MM noch die Konsolen für 240,- Euro anbieten, mag ich dann aber auch bezweifeln.


----------



## tank (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



CeresPK schrieb:


> die aktion mit der PS3 für 239€ scheint ja nun leider vorbei zu sein
> sonst hätte ich eventuell auch zugeschlagen ^^


hab sie gestern bestellt als noch 239 stand - die bekomm ich doch sicher zu dem preis, oder?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

So, Mass Effect 2 - Collectors Edition und Assassins Creed 2 - White Edition sind dann mal vorbestellt, hab "dank" dem Canceln meiner MW2-Pre-Order vorletzte Woche ja etwas zusätzlich Geld frei, da gönn ich mir dann mal ruhig die Special Editions, danke, Shitility Wart.


----------



## push@max (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Naja, immerhin steigt der Preis nicht...und der zuvor angekündigte sehr hohe Preis wurde jetzt auch nicht erreicht.


----------



## cLANs (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Crysis: Warhead aktuell für 8,95€ !!
*


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auch das Add-On C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand kostet nur noch 7,90 Euro und ist mit Sicherheit nett, um die Sammlung zu komplettieren.

Ich habe es noch für 8,40 Euro bestellt. Die 50 Cent werden mich nun in den finanziellen Ruin treiben...


----------



## push@max (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass immer die 5€ noch bei den USK18 Titeln draufkommen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Auch das Add-On C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand kostet nur noch 7,90 Euro und ist mit Sicherheit nett, um die Sammlung zu komplettieren.
> 
> Ich habe es noch für 8,40 Euro bestellt. Die 50 Cent werden mich nun in den finanziellen Ruin treiben...



Cool, habe ich auch noch in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt, danke! Falls ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, immer her damit


----------



## Conan (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2 (Uncut) kostet gerade 51,99eu. Checkt mal eure Überschrift.


----------



## feivel (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

gibt die rocky 1-6 dvd box für 20 euro
und stirb langsam 1-4 für 20 euro bei saturn.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Overlord 1+AddOn+ Overlord 2 (75 %) für 8 Euro 75 Cent 
Crysis und Crysis Warhead (50%) 24,98 Euro

 bei Steam (warscheinlich noch 1-2 Tage)


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Cool, habe ich auch noch in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt, danke! Falls ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, immer her damit



Kein Problem, immer gerne!


----------



## Low (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Overlord 1+AddOn+ Overlord 2 (75 %) für 8 Euro 75 Cent
> Crysis und Crysis Warhead (50%) 24,98 Euro
> 
> bei Steam (warscheinlich noch 1-2 Tage)




Bis Montag.


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auch Mercenaries 2: World in Flames gibt es bei Amazon nun für 7,90 Euro!


----------



## michelthemaster (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Argh, und dann noch Burnout für 10 € vor kurzem bei Amazon gekauft ^^

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Auch das Add-On C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand kostet nur noch 7,90 Euro und ist mit Sicherheit nett, um die Sammlung zu komplettieren.
> 
> Ich habe es noch für 8,40 Euro bestellt. Die 50 Cent werden mich nun in den finanziellen Ruin treiben...


Ist aber lediglich ein Download, das sollte man dazu sagen, nix Disc. 


Übrigens gibts derzeit Crysis + Crysis Warhead zusammen als Weekend-Deal bei Steam für 24,98€


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ist aber lediglich ein Download, das sollte man dazu sagen, nix Disc.
> 
> 
> Übrigens gibts derzeit Crysis + Crysis Warhead zusammen als Weekend-Deal bei Steam für 24,98€



sagte ich schon weiter oben und 

Overlord 1+AddOn+ Overlord 2 (75 %) für 8 Euro 75 Cent gab es auch glaube auch jetzt auch noch


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

garfield 1+2 für 9,99 auf dvd
28 days + weeks later auf dvd für 9,99
the bourne collection für 12,99 auf dvd

ein paar günstige boxen beim müller


----------



## PontifexM (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

da stimmt was nicht -.- 

*This item will be released on January 26, 2010.*

Amazon.com: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Limited Edition: PC: Software




**

*Dieser Artikel wird am 4. März 2010 erscheinen.*

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Limited Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## push@max (20. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe bei dieser Aktion ordentlich zugeschlagen...gleich mehrere DVDs + BluRays bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> garfield 1+2 für 9,99 auf dvd
> 28 days + weeks later auf dvd für 9,99
> the bourne collection für 12,99 auf dvd
> 
> ein paar günstige boxen beim müller



thx, ist online!


----------



## feivel (20. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

kein problem, allerdings ist euch ein fehler unterlaufen

die angebote die ich nannte, gibt in dieser form nicht bei amazon ( bis auf garfield) sondern beim Müller (for Music) und es handelt sich bei der Bourne Collection nicht um Teil 1&2 sondern um diese hier mit allen drei Teilen Die ultimative Bourne Collection (3 DVDs): Amazon.de: Matt Damon, Franka Potente, Chris Cooper, Doug Liman, Paul Greengrass: DVD & Blu-ray

flatout werd ich noch kaufen


----------



## feivel (20. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Targa DSL VoIP Wlan Router - Multimedia & Technik - Lidl Shop - Einfach online einkaufen!


----------



## mathal84 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich verweise mal auf Frontlines: Fuel of War on Steam angeblich nur dieses Wochenende


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

NBA 2k10 (PC) für 19€ bei Steam!!!

Zum Vergleich: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_0_...&field-keywords=nba+2k10&x=0&y=0&sprefix=NBA+


----------



## PontifexM (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

BF kostet 47


----------



## tripod (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"metro 2033" kann man auch schon vorbestellen  release: 30. März 2010
(hoffe es es wurde nicht schon genannt... 34 seiten durchlesen war mir jetz zuviel  )


----------



## guna7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Irgendwie suggeriert die Überschrift, dass es Anno 1404 für 6,66 € gibt.


----------



## Christoph1717 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"Terminator 4 für 8,97"  
Da habe ich mich bei lesen auf der Hautseite doch gewundert.
Plötzlich ein Teil dazugekommen...  in Text steht aber dann doch Terminator 3


----------



## feivel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ne..da steht schon terminator 4 für den preis, wundert mich aber nicht die dvdpreise sind extrem am absacken..und der film war jetzt nicht so der reisser


----------



## St3ps (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> ne..da steht schon terminator 4 für den preis, wundert mich aber nicht die dvdpreise sind extrem am absacken..und der film war jetzt nicht so der reisser



Die BR für 15,- Euro, ist doch nett. Audio in Deutsch in DTS-HD MA  . So und nicht anders, bitte jetzt ALLE!

Aber das wird wohl nur ein Traum sein und bleiben.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

STEAM hat auch schöne Schnäppchen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## BabaYaga (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Genial.
Gerade Trine & Dead Space für jeweils 9,99 geholt.
I love steam


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@ "L4D2 uncut jetzt für 43€ bei Amazon":

Is kla, für über 60€ ist auch keiner so bekloppt sich die Uncut in DE zu bestellen, wenn man es als Import via Amazon.co.uk inklusive Liefergebühren für umgerechnet 33€ bekommt. ^^


----------



## Slipknot79 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kontrolliert jemand überhaupt diese "Schnäppchen"?

>Der Top-Seller bei Amazon.de schlechthin ist Assassin's Creed 2, das bereits für PS3 (faire 43,99 Euro) 

Zitat Amazon: Preis:  	EUR 54,95  Kostenlose Lieferung.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der neue Terminator ist recht billig (zumindest für eine Blu-ray fassung)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was hat Twilight hier im Schnäppchenführer zu suchen? Schaut hier überhaupt jemand diesen Dreck an? Sicher nicht! Also weg mit dem Mist!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Was hat Twilight hier im Schnäppchenführer zu suchen? Schaut hier überhaupt jemand diesen Dreck an? Sicher nicht! Also weg mit dem Mist!



@Gunny 

hier die Quelle für Dich: http://www.movie-infos.de/galerie_details.php?image_id=22021




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, die Bluray von New Moon kommt erst im April
Echt klasse Filme! Kommen an Potter ran ! 
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Emo-Vampires wäre der passendere Titel für den Schund gewesen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Steam drückt wieder die Preise:
Grüße,ElfenLied77 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und weiter gehts bei Steam. Wahnsinn *lol*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Marc81 schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts bei Steam. Wahnsinn *lol*


Jepp, Mirrors Edge für 3,74 -> Gekauft.


----------



## feivel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

mirrors edge für den preis?
hätte ich dann auch gekauft..habs nur schon...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

zieh grad Riddick 
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Green Mile gerade bestellt...für den Preis => TOP.


----------



## push@max (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Saturn gibt es die Terminator 4 DVD Steelbox für unschlagbare 8,99€.

Bei real wollen sie für die Standard-Box 14,99€


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

aber DVD oder?

naja...man muss immer schauen. Manchmal ist auch Amazon oder Müller preislich weiter vorne.


Bei Steam dieses Wochenende Tombraider Underworld für 7,49 €

so günstig hab ichs woanders nicht gefunden.


----------



## push@max (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> aber DVD oder?



Ja, es war die DVD...hatte ich aber auch geschrieben


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die alte Kone (nicht MAX) hier für diesen super Preis anzupreisen ist wohl eher ein vermeintliches Schnäppchen.
Natürlich muss man die alten auch wegbekommen, aber die Probleme mit dem Mausrad haben mich letztendlich dazu bewogen, sie nicht zu kaufen.
Was es dort alles für Probleme geben kann, halte ich für bedenklich.
Ich hätte sie auch gerne, optisch ist sie unschlagbar und in der Hand liegt sie auch super, aber die Software sowie Hardware machen (immer noch) Probleme.


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da habt ihr wohl die Transformers 2 DVD für 10,97€ übersehen.

Auch ganz günstig...


----------



## Hademe (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

WoW was für ne tolle Liste!!!

Zu dumm nur, dass ich Fallout 3 direkt am Releasetag im Karstadt für 32€ gekauft hab!!! Also jetzt nach über einem Jahr habt ihr ja echt nen Mega-Günstigen Preis entdeckt.
Und wer zum Geier zahlt für Fallout 3 noch mehr als 30€?!


----------



## MisterBombastic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Zu dumm nur, dass ich Fallout 3 direkt am Releasetag im Karstadt für 32€ gekauft hab


Du bist nicht grad der hellste, was ?
Das ist die Game of the Year Edition, die erst im Oktober erschienen ist.


----------



## nr-Thunder (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer Fallout 3 Goty hier kauft hat wohl geld zu verschenken...
Amazon.co.uk = 18€ ink Versand.
Aber wer gerne 80% mehr bezahlen will...


----------



## Holdrio (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie kommst du auf uk, der Link geht doch zu amazon.de?
Aber da gibts die gurkige USK DE Verschnippeltversion, auf dieses Schnäppchen würd ich trotzdem gerne verzichten und lieber die PEGI Version bestellen.



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Du bist nicht grad der hellste, was ?
> .


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Horst...


----------



## push@max (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Harry Potter BluRay zu dem Preis?

Gutes, günstiges Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab soeben den 32er LCD als Weihnachtsgeschenk für nen Kumpel bestellt! Bei 222€gibt's daran rein garnix zu meckern
Endlich kommt der auch mal in den Genuss von Auflösungen jenseits von PAL


----------



## feivel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

schon günstig...aber kaufen würd ich mirs selber nicht....

und skymaster receiver sind jetzt nicht so die oberste qualitätsstufe.


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Seid wann wird den hier auf Ebay verlinkt?


----------



## mathal84 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



push@max schrieb:


> Seid wann wird den hier auf Ebay verlinkt?



seiT wann ist das schlimm? pfeif doch auf die Plattform


----------



## rehacomp (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Vorsicht!*

Das Netbook bei Ebay ist keine Neuware.


----------



## Lockdown (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

COD 6 für 39.97 plus 5 € Versand ein Schnäppchen ? 
Das gibts beim Expert seit Wochen für 39,99 OHNE Versand bezahlen zu müssen


----------



## Devil Dante (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Naja, die CE für PS3 ist mit 49,97€ nicht gerade teuer


----------



## feivel (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

10 Blu-rays geschenkt beim Kauf eines Sony S 363B Blu-Ray Players für 199,97 EUR

sony blu-ray player inkl. 10 blu-rays


----------



## Low (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> 10 Blu-rays geschenkt beim Kauf eines Sony S 363B Blu-Ray Players für 199,97 EUR
> 
> sony blu-ray player inkl. 10 blu-rays




Wären es bessere Filme hätte ich mir sofort einen bestellt.


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Leider handelt es sich bei dem Green Day Album nur um die MP3-Version.


----------



## feivel (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

mich reizt ja der toshiba player für 240 € inkl. 6 filme..allerdings ist da momentan kein geld für über .:


----------



## Gamersware (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Helen Fischer !?!
sorry für mich nicht mal geschenkt, ist für meine Ohren akustische Ruhestörung...

Mein verstorbener Grossvater hat noch olle Volksmusikplatten wer will...


----------



## Erolos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei dem Monitor kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen das man über ein einfachen VGA Einang so eine Auflösung bekommen kann.

Geht das wirklich?


----------



## Zxays (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Erolos schrieb:


> Bei dem Monitor kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen das man über ein einfachen VGA Einang so eine Auflösung bekommen kann.
> 
> Geht das wirklich?



Klar geht das. Hab hier im Büro auch zwei 23kommasonstwas Monitore mit 1920x1080 von HP über VGA am PC.


----------



## grubsnek (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

heute CoD 6 gekauft.


----------



## PontifexM (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

mir immer noch zu teuer  für 15 € ist das teil ok . .


----------



## Pillemann5000 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> mir immer noch zu teuer  für 15 € ist das teil ok . .





vergesst mal alle nich denn dlc der auch zu 100 % noch extra kosten wird.........


----------



## butter_milch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



grubsnek schrieb:


> heute CoD 6 gekauft.



Welche Version? Die deutsche? In dem Fall würde ich dich auslachen 

Ich selbst habe mir die UK-Version für 42€ incl. Versand über amazon.co.uk bestellt, welche nach 2 Tage hier in Freiburg ankam. Ich besitze nun eine ungeschnittene Version mit allen verfügbaren Sprachen.

Was bekommen die Deutschen? Eine Version mit miserabler Synchronisation, keine Möglichkeit die Sprache zu ändern und keinen richtigen Zugang zur langweiligen (egal in welcher Version) Flughafenmission.

Man schneidet sich nur ins eigene Fleisch, wenn man sich die DE-Version von Call of Duty 6 kauft.


----------



## hebi01 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hallo. 

Frage: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Deutsch) für 34,99 (+5 Euro Ab-18-Versand) 

Ab 18 Jahren kostet der Versand 5€? oder wie darf man das verstehen?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## PontifexM (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

LOL !
ab 18 jahren kann man es sich bestellen  -.-


----------



## hebi01 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für was 5€ Versand. Versand ist ja gratis. ^^


----------



## Tremendous (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gestern gab es COD 6 noch für 29.99
Da habe ich gleich zugeschlagen


----------



## mathal84 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



hebi01 schrieb:


> Für was 5€ Versand. Versand ist ja gratis. ^^



nicht bei 18er-Titeln.


----------



## Slipknot79 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> nicht bei 18er-Titeln.




Wieso eigentlich ned? Gegen welches EU-Recht mit Diskriminierung verstößt amazon hier?


----------



## push@max (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Winnetous Rückkehr ist für einen 10er nicht gerade günstig...dafür, dass es eine DVD ist.
*


----------



## Zweistein (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Tremendous schrieb:


> Gestern gab es COD 6 noch für 29.99
> Da habe ich gleich zugeschlagen




Ich auch und Heute war es da


----------



## Astimon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich ned? Gegen welches EU-Recht mit Diskriminierung verstößt amazon hier?



Das alle gleich bei der kleinsten Anomalie von Diskriminierung sprechen müssen... unfassbar.

Amazon kommt hier nur dem Jugendschutz nach. Und das ist im Internetversand nunmal etwas schwieriger als im Laden.


----------



## Slipknot79 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Astimon schrieb:


> Das alle gleich bei der kleinsten Anomalie von Diskriminierung sprechen müssen... unfassbar.
> 
> Amazon kommt hier nur dem Jugendschutz nach. Und das ist im Internetversand nunmal etwas schwieriger als im Laden.




Seit wann kostet Jugendschutz? Wozu zahle ich dann doppelt? Steuern UND 5EUR für Jugendschutz? Ich dachte, Steuern auf Steuern sind verboten. (Ich hole meine Games so und so aus UK, daher ist es mir auch wieder egal, sieht Amazon eben keine Kohle von mir, knallhart den Laden durch Nichtkauf abgestraft)


----------



## Väinämöinen (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die 5€ finde ich zwar auch etwas happig und sorgen oft dafür, dass die Sachen im Laden dann doch billiger sind, aber irgendwie kann ich das schon verstehen, wenn Amazon das nicht selber zahlen will. Bei Filmen usw. dürften die Versandkosten sonst deren Gewinn auffressen und kostenlos will eben niemand arbeiten. Diese Versandart ist nunmal eine Extraleistung, genauso wie der Express-Versand und ich bin froh, dass Amazon das überhaupt anbietet. Davor gab es ja garkeine 18er Titel.
Und du zahlst ja auch nicht irgendwie "den Judendschutz", sondern einfach das deutlich höhere Porto, das durch die Altersverifikation entsteht. Da guckt sich der DHL Mann dann nämlich deinen Personalausweis an, um zu Kontrollieren, dass nur der tatsächliche Besteller das annimmt und auch volljährig ist.


----------



## Sonnentierchen (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> (Ich hole meine Games so und so aus UK, daher ist es mir auch wieder egal, sieht Amazon eben keine Kohle von mir, knallhart den Laden durch Nichtkauf abgestraft)



Genau mach ich auch! Also die Spiele aus England holen  Wer Interesse hat: bei amazon.co.uk kostet Left 4 Dead 2 nur noch 15 Pound (etwa 17 Euro) plus eben der Versand, der aber gegen 0 geht, wenn man viel gleichzeitig bestellt.


----------



## grubsnek (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Welche Version? Die deutsche? In dem Fall würde ich dich auslachen
> 
> Ich selbst habe mir die UK-Version für 42€ incl. Versand über amazon.co.uk bestellt, welche nach 2 Tage hier in Freiburg ankam. Ich besitze nun eine ungeschnittene Version mit allen verfügbaren Sprachen.
> 
> ...



1. 42€ sind schon mal 20% mehr als ich gezahlt habe.
2. herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner ungeschnittenen Version, die du jetzt in allen Sprachen spielen kannst. Mir für meinen Teil reicht Deutsch völlig aus. 
3. miserable Synchronisation ? Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, hauptsache es kracht und explodiert schön.
4. Flughafenmission: ist mir doch egal, ob ich jetzt Zivilisten erschießen kann oder nicht. Was hätte ich davon?

So. Du darfst mich gerne auslachen, weil ich dich nämlich auch auslache. Du zahlst 20% mehr, damit du "richtigen Zugang zur langweiligen Flughafenmission" und eine "Version mit allen verfügbaren Sprachen" hast. 

Das rechtfertigt also bei einen Spiel von 6-7 Stunden einen Aufpreis von über 20%? Na dann...

Ich lege das Hauptaugenmerk beim Spielekauf immer auf den Preis. Ist das Spiel in England billiger, so kaufe ich auch dort ein (z.B. L4D2 für 14,99Pfund), ansonsten sehe ich es aber nicht ein, allein für ein Uncut Spiel bzw. für englische Sprachausgabe mehr zu berappen.


----------



## push@max (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe ja noch die Hoffnung, dass die Transformers 2 BluRay kurz vor Weihnachten noch auch im Angebot sein wird.


----------



## PontifexM (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



grubsnek schrieb:


> 1. 42€ sind schon mal 20% mehr als ich gezahlt habe.
> 2. herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner ungeschnittenen Version, die du jetzt in allen Sprachen spielen kannst. Mir für meinen Teil reicht Deutsch völlig aus.
> 3. miserable Synchronisation ? Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, hauptsache es kracht und explodiert schön.
> 4. Flughafenmission: ist mir doch egal, ob ich jetzt Zivilisten erschießen kann oder nicht. Was hätte ich davon?
> ...


 
 recht hat er .


----------



## mathal84 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Seit wann kostet Jugendschutz? Wozu zahle ich dann doppelt? Steuern UND 5EUR für Jugendschutz? Ich dachte, Steuern auf Steuern sind verboten. (Ich hole meine Games so und so aus UK, daher ist es mir auch wieder egal, sieht Amazon eben keine Kohle von mir, knallhart den Laden durch Nichtkauf abgestraft)



man zahlt für den Mehraufwand der POST hier eine Authentifizierung durchzuführen die bei normalem Versand nicht nötig ist - da kann Amazon wenig dafür... deutsches Gesetz, deutsche Post...


----------



## mathal84 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



grubsnek schrieb:


> ...





Steam macht es möglich bei MW2 - egal welche Version, man kann die Sprache und damit auch den Inhalt ändern - zumindest geht meine UK-Version auch auf Deutsch


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch die Hoffnung, dass die Transformers 2 BluRay kurz vor Weihnachten noch auch im Angebot sein wird.


 

da kommt bestimmt noch ein teil 3...ich wart auf ne box


----------



## -Pinhead- (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass dieser Artikel um 10:05 aktualisiert wird und angibt, dass MW2 noch 39,99€ kostet und 36 Minuten später Amazon den Preis schon wieder um 10€ angehoben hat? Legt deren Preise ein Zufallsgenerator fest, oder was?


----------



## Xel'Naga (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hhhhm.... von *Terminator 4 Blu-ray* kann ich ein Lied singen 

Ich habe drei Tage warten müssen bis mein Blu-ray Player Hersteller ein Softwareupdate bereitgestellt hat, ohne dieses update konnte ich nicht den Film nicht ansehen. 

Schöne neue Technik, alles ist besser, nur die Kompatibilität zwischen Film und Player ist heutzutage grausam.
Bei den DVD's hatte ich so was noch nie....


----------



## ich558 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für ca. 5min gab es (aufgrund eines Fehlers?) die Logitech G19 Tastatur für rund 8 Euro bei Amazon 
Gleich mal zugeschalgen- hoffentlich klappt auch alles^^

edit: Wie sich nun herausstellte weigert sich Amazon die Tastaur zu versenden. Da Preis "natürlich kein Verkaufspreis ist" habe sie die Bestellung kurzerhand storniert. Dafür bekomme ich bei meiner nächsten Bestellung wenigstens den Versand erstattet.


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Terminator 4 BluRay für den Preis natürlich unschlagbar!

Habe mir aber für 8,99€ die DVD Steelbox gekauft...


----------



## Snixx (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Steam nur heute :

GTA 4 für 7,50 Euro 
Mirrors Edge wieder für 3,75 Euro

Ansonsten bis 3 ten Januar ziemlich alle wichtigen Spiele 33 - 50 % billiger.

Dawn of War 2 - 25 Euro
Witcher DC enhanced Edition - 10,19 Euro
Empire Total War - 25 Euro
Tropico 3 - 19.99 Euro
Anno 1404 - 24,99


Eidos Pack:

Batman: Arkham Asylum 
Battlestations Pacific & Midway
Mini Ninjas 
Tomb Raider Legend & Underworld
Hitman 1&2
Thief
Shellshock 2
Just Cause
Deus Ex Game of the Year & Invisble War

für nur 46 EURO !!! -.- 


STEAM ich werd arm ...


----------



## PontifexM (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wenn man jedes angebot unbedingt brauch ,kann das sein...


----------



## grubsnek (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



-Pinhead- schrieb:


> Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass dieser Artikel um 10:05 aktualisiert wird und angibt, dass MW2 noch 39,99€ kostet und 36 Minuten später Amazon den Preis schon wieder um 10€ angehoben hat? Legt deren Preise ein Zufallsgenerator fest, oder was?



Also ich habe an einen Abend geschaut, da hat das Spiel noch 37,99€ gekostet. Am nächsten Morgen waren es dann nur noch 32,99 und gerade als ich es dann bestellen wollte waren es nur noch 29,99€. 

Für alle die an Left 4 Dead 2 interessiert sind:
Ich weiß nicht wie sich die Indizierung auf die Legalität von Importen auswirkt, jedenfalls kostet das Spiel bei amazon.co.uk nur noch 14,99Pfund.


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Snixx schrieb:


> Bei Steam nur heute :
> 
> GTA 4 für 7,50 Euro
> Mirrors Edge wieder für 3,75 Euro



Das sind wirklich sehr gute Angebote...eigentlich nicht zu toppen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Snixx schrieb:


> Bei Steam nur heute :
> 
> GTA 4 für 7,50 Euro
> Mirrors Edge wieder für 3,75 Euro
> ...


Nanana, nun mal die Spiele net unnötig teurer! 

GTA IV kostet 7,49€, Mirrors Edge 3,74€! Jeder Cent zählt.  (Hab übrigens ne eigene User-News die Nacht geschrieben, sofort, als die Steam Update News mit der Weihnachtsaktion aufpoppten <3)


----------



## Rasputin468 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ice age direkt gekauft , einfach geil zum weihnachten


----------



## drakenbacken (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Star Trek online... oh wie gerne würd ich... Aber monatliche Gebühren... ne, da bleib ich lieber noch 100 Jahre bei GW. Ne einmalige lebenslange Gebühr, wie damals bei HDROnline würd ich mir ja noch gefallen lassen, aber noch mehr laufende monatliche Kosten neben Strom, Wasser, Gas, GEZ und DSL brauche ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## earthgrom (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

bei mir kommt kein game auf die platte das monatlich was kosten soll. kann locker bis gw2 warten  und alternativen gibts auch massig


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rtxus schrieb:


> Wenn man da nur net Steam installieren müsste
> 
> GTA 4 kostet endlich was es wert ist...Frohe Weinachten RS (Ich hab mir mal nen neuen Rechner gekauft für das Spiel )
> 
> Gruß


Was ihr nur alle gegen Steam habt ....... 


Aber finde ich gut, bleibt mal schön alle Steam fern die Tage, ihr verstopft mir sonst nur unnötig die Leitungen, die DDL-Geschwindigkeit ist ja jetzt schon erbärmlich, weil so viele grad Spiele am ziehen sind ...


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich bin jetzt auch endgültig Steam süchtig geworden... für 117€ games gekauft, darf ich garnicht dran denken

zusammen waren das 39 Spiele, für 117€ bekommt man neu vielleicht 2 Xbox 360 Spiele und ich komm mir trotzdem vor als ob ich das Geld zum fenster rausgeworfen hätte XD

Das teuerste war aber das Valve Complete Pack 67,49€ statt 89,99€ mit allem drin von jeder erdenklichen Counter Strike und Half Life 1 und 2 Version, Portal, Team Fortress 2... UND *Left 4 Dead 1 und 2* alleine die 2 Games haben den Preis von dem Pack schon fast gerechtfertigt die kosten normal im "Left 4 Dead Bundle" 69,99€ (reduziert sind es dann gerade 46,89€)

Nur dumm das gerade letzte woche CSS im Weekend Deal war und ich die Finger nich von lassen konnte!


GTA 4 habe ich NICHT gekauft... das hatte ich damals schon für die Xbox vorbestellt, da stecke ich keinen weiteren Euro rein und in die PC Version schonmal garnicht!


Das *X3 Gold Pack* (mit X3 Reunion und X3 Terran Conflict) ist auch sehr geilo, *kostet reduziert 1 cent MEHR als wenn man die Spiele einzeln kaufen würde* XD
-> http://s4.directupload.net/images/091225/nz5b5p4p.jpg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Avatar für 24 oder S.E. 27 € 
bei STEAM 

*Happy Holidays *from ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puet (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

27.12.09: angeblich bei Steam am 27.12.09 Torchlight für 3,99 € - wenn man in den Shop schaut steht da aber 7,99 € - ich weis nicht wo Ihr immer die Preise her holt  bzw. wer Euch da verschaukelt


----------



## michae1971 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Torchlight war für 3,99€ zu haben. Aber halt nur eine bestimmte Zeit.  Jetzt z.B. gibts Day of Defeat Source für 2,49€ und Dead Space für 6,79€.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Puet schrieb:


> 27.12.09: angeblich bei Steam am 27.12.09 Torchlight für 3,99 € - wenn man in den Shop schaut steht da aber 7,99 € - ich weis nicht wo Ihr immer die Preise her holt  bzw. wer Euch da verschaukelt


Wie wäre es mal mit Seite besuchen und mal genau durchlesen ?


Viele Spiele sind dauerhaft bis einschließlich 3. Januar dauerhaft gesenkt, gleichzeitg gibt es tagesspezifische Sonderpreise die nur 24 Stunden gelten, jeweil von 18Uhr bis 18Uhr, daher stammen auch die 4€ für Torchlight, die Aktion ist leider um 18Uhr heute ausgelaufen, jetzt werden statt dessen z.B. Dead Space für 6,79€!


Liest du hier, User-News-Thread zur Weihnachtsaktion  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/82561-neue-steam-weihnachtsaktion-bis-3-jan-2010-a.html


----------



## feivel (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

CS-Source ist mir ja mittlerweile dann doch etwas zu alt, aber dead space könnte für den ein oder anderen interessant sein, vermutlich hätt ichs gekauft, aber ich hab ja bei 3 anderen schon zugeschlagen und bin erstmal beschäftigt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Naja...die 5770 Vapor-X bekommt man billger
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770


----------



## chiller (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Naja...die 5770 Vapor-X bekommt man billger
> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770



ehm du weisst schon das Pixmenia ind Frankreich sitzt? Das sie hohe Nachnahme gebühren haben und die Garantieabwicklung sehr schwer fällig ist?


----------



## PontifexM (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

dann macht er eben VORkasse.


----------



## chiller (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> dann macht er eben VORkasse.



HaHa, google mal nach Pixmania. Dann würdest du niemals per Vorkasse bei dennen Bestellen


----------



## PontifexM (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



chiller schrieb:


> HaHa, google mal nach Pixmania. Dann würdest du niemals per Vorkasse bei dennen Bestellen


 
nein werd ich nicht, ich bestelle meine sachen überall nur nicht dort.


----------



## savage-fg (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hmmm ,immer dasselbe


----------



## chiller (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> nein werd ich nicht, ich bestelle meine sachen überall nur nicht dort.



Wieso schreibste dann das er per Vorkasse zahlen soll? 

Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom?

Ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen das man sich den Laden genauer anschaut, wo man meint das es billiger wäre.


----------



## PontifexM (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

das selbe könnte ich von dir behaupten ,also komm mir BITTE nicht mit diesem gschwätz,ich danke es dir.


----------



## michae1971 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jetzt labert net rum, postet lieber Schnäppchen.

Bioshock für 4,99€
Burnout: Paradise für 6,40€


----------



## Meza100 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

zur graka ^^ außerdem ist bei pixmania das game ned dabei. soweit ich weiß, ist das billigste angebot mitm game bei amazon.de dann.
jedenfalls noch was andres xD
der Samsung SyncMaster zeigt bei mir 166 euro (mit kostenlosem versand) an ^^ also keine 173 oder so


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@ich558:

Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt. 

Editier mal das Bild, da steht die komplette Adresse drin.


----------



## chico-ist (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rebel4life schrieb:


> @ich558:
> 
> Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt.
> 
> Editier mal das Bild, da steht die komplette Adresse drin.



Hmmm... nicht besonders schlau, alle anderen noch darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Hätte sicher auch gereicht, wenn du ihm das per PN mitgeteilt hättest.

Ich hab seinen Beitrag mal gemeldet, vllt. kümmert sich auch kurzfristig ein Mod darum, bevor irgendjemand was Böses damit anstellt


----------



## Mster (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Na und, schau doch mal ins Tel-Buch, da stehen noch ein "paar" mehr Adresse drinnen, ist nun ganz Deutschland in Gefahr?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kannst mich ja nacher anrufen. Telefonnummer steht im Telefonbuch.

Ich hab der betroffenen Person mal ne PN geschickt, zuletzt hat die Moderation zwar gehandelt, aber hat nicht an die Adresse gedacht.


----------



## chico-ist (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Mster schrieb:


> Na und, schau doch mal ins Tel-Buch, da stehen noch ein "paar" mehr Adresse drinnen, ist nun ganz Deutschland in Gefahr?



Das kann man wohl nun kaum miteinander vergleichen.

Zum Topic: ich habe gerade bei Portal und Mass Effect zugeschlagen. Bin gespannt was es heute ab 18.00 Uhr wieder neues gibt.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



chiller schrieb:


> HaHa, google mal nach Pixmania. Dann würdest du niemals per Vorkasse bei dennen Bestellen



Ich hab bei denen letztes Jahr meine Graka gekauft. War am Anfang auch ziemlich skeptisch, da die Bewertungen ja doch ziemlich schlecht ausfallen. Aber ich hab sie unbedingt gebraucht, weil der Rest vom System schon bei mir zu Hause, bzw grad unterwegs war. Außerdem war der Preis damals unschlagbar günstig (ca. 30€ zum nächsten) da musst ich einfach zuschlagen. Hat dann auch reibungslos geklappt, bestellt - bestätigt - überwiesen - bestätigt - abgeschickt. Ne Woche später konnt ich dann endlich schrauben.
Ich möcht jetzt nicht sagen, dass man pixmania unbedingt vertrauen kann - irgendwo kommt die schlechte Bewertung ja her - aber bei mir hats damals einwandfrei geklappt...

Grüße smirkingjoe88


----------



## mathal84 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

tja, dann wird mw2 online echt tot sein mit badcompany2 - auch mit mir, nur nicht die scheißteure deutsche Version


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@mathal84

Ist den die deutsche Version von Bad Company 2 in irgendeinerweise geschnitten?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## PontifexM (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich behaupte mal vorlaut nein. bei den anderen teilen war auch nix mit cut /uncut alle die selbe verson


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ok, vielen Dank 

Dann kann ich ja unbesorgt zuschlagen 

Frohes neues übrigens noch 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## PontifexM (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ja , grüsse zurück in die hauptstadt


----------



## Mario432 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

GTA 4 für 7,49EURO und CS Source für 4,99EURO habe ich gleich mal gekauft. So muss das sein


----------



## mathal84 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> @mathal84
> 
> Ist den die deutsche Version von Bad Company 2 in irgendeinerweise geschnitten?
> 
> ...




mir ist nichts bekannt, ich schau da erst auf den Preis, wenn der Preis deutsch/englisch gleich ist dann schau ich ob deutsch irgendwie geschnitten - wenn nicht dann nehm ich doch die englische, klingt meist besser


----------



## PontifexM (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

geschiessen auf den preis , bei bf titel gab es nie irgendwelche cuts --->ENDE !


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gute Schnäppchen kann man auch beim Gamestop machen, dort gibt es auf Neuware gerade 20%, sprich ein Spiel für 20€ ist somit billiger als wie das gebrauchte für 17€.


----------



## michae1971 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Haben die überhaupt Spiele für 20€? War vor paar Tagen im Münchner Gamestop am Stachus, da lag inFamous für PS3 für 54€ als Gebraucht-Spiel, und denn Rest fand ich trotz des Rabattes sehr teuer.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jup, Red Faction Guerilla hat neu 19,99€ gekostet, gebraucht 16,99€, neu mit Rabatt 15,99€. Ansonsten ist der Laden recht teuer, aber so geht das finde ich noch, da ist nur ein UK Import billiger...

Aber manche Spiele sind bei denen wirklich teuer, ich würde da kein Spiel für 70€ kaufen, wenn ich es bei Amazon schon für 45-50€ bekomm. Die Preise sind aber unterschiedlich, in größeren Läden bzw. bei denen, bei denen die Mieten höher sind, da kostet es in dem Gamestop mehr als wie in einem anderen Gamestop.


----------



## mayo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

oder aber bei amazon.co.uk
BadCompany2 kostet da 25£. Mit versand kommt man immernoch günstiger weg als bei uns..


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

In England sind die Spiele extrem günstig, leider hab ich noch kein PayPal oder ne Kreditkarte, ich finds bescheiden, dass man nur mit diesen Mitteln etwas aus England bestellen kann, anderst geht es in der Regel gar nicht erst.


----------



## Dorni (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Meine PS3 Spiele bestell ich fast ausschließlich in England, Crysis,Ut3,Anno,OPF2,Arma2 kam auch alles aus England geflogen. Mitunter verschicken sie es auch einfach aus Dt 

Die 5850 reizt mich ja schon irgendwie


----------



## dangee (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich bestell eigentlich auch nur noch aus England. Die deutschen Preise sind mir entschieden zu hoch; und das geplante Mord auf Raten von EA mach ich auch nicht mit! Da kann ja viel versprochen werden, von wegen "kommt noch"; jaja multiplayer wird nachgeliefert für 3 Euro... pfff

Steam war in den letzten Wochen ja auch sehr günstig. Aber seit Ende der Aktion sind die Preise auch schlichtweg lächerlich. Da kauf ich lieber weiter von der Insel mit Verpackung und Wiederverkaufsrecht.

@Dorni: nice signature


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Todeszug nach Yumo habe ich gerade bestellt...ein super Film!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



dangee schrieb:


> ich bestell eigentlich auch nur noch aus England. Die deutschen Preise sind mir entschieden zu hoch; und das geplante Mord auf Raten von EA mach ich auch nicht mit! Da kann ja viel versprochen werden, von wegen "kommt noch"; jaja multiplayer wird nachgeliefert für 3 Euro... pfff
> 
> Steam war in den letzten Wochen ja auch sehr günstig. Aber seit Ende der Aktion sind die Preise auch schlichtweg lächerlich. Da kauf ich lieber weiter von der Insel mit Verpackung und Wiederverkaufsrecht.
> 
> @Dorni: nice signature


Keiner ist gezwungen bei Steam zu kaufen, hier gilt einfach: Beobachten und abwarten. Jede Woche kommt entweder ein "Weekend Deal" oder die "Midweek Madness" -Aktion, wo ein bestimmtes Spiel unschlagbar günstig über ~3 Tage angeboten wird, alle paar Tage dort einfach mal vorbei schauen was es so im Angebot gibt lohnt daher. 


Im Übrigen ist man sich im Steam-Forum inzwischen so ziemlich einig dass nächstes Weihnachten wieder so ne Schnäppchenaktion startet und auch zwischendurch noch mal eine Rabattaktion anläuft, da Valve wohl hochzufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist, zumindest wenn man die Andeutungen im Forum "richtig" deutet ..... zu den Sommer/Semesterferien würde mir passen, so lange werde ich etwa brauchen die mit der letzten Aktion abgestaubten Games alle durchzubekommen.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> It depends on the district but if you come to California, of course you will come to San Francisco
> 
> From 2009–2010 Calendar
> 
> ...



Sprich ab 4. Juni wird es wieder Angebote geben.


----------



## Zsinj (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mal noch so als kurze Info, Tropico 3 gibt es momentan schon für EUR 24,97 

Also wer es noch nicht hat, aber haben will, zugreifen.


----------



## M.t.B. (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Aliens vs. Predator erscheint bekanntlich nicht in einer deutschen Version in Deutschland. Amazon bietet allerdings eine Import-Version für nur 49,99 Euro zur Vorbestellung an.


Wow für nur 50 Euro - Moment bei Play.com kostet das gleiche Spiel nicht 'mal die Hälfte (EUR 23,49 ) und das noch ohne Versandkosten oder eigenhändiger Empfang... wie wäre es einen echten Schnäppchenführer zu starten? Oder Werbung besser zu markieren?


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Klasse, dass man AvP schon vorbestellen kann...es geht bald los


----------



## Rakyr (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also so groß ist das Angebot der Serien Aktion nciht gerade. Gibt kaum eine die da vollständig vorhanden ist.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ach so drei Staffeln Famaly Guy könnte ganz witzig werden.


----------



## Solaris1000 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

kann mir mal jemand erklären wie das bei Amazon funktioniert ?

Wollte mir grade die 3 Staffel von Buffy bestellen, allerdings kosten diese zusammen 99,00 Euro anstatt 30 Euro.

Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Solaris1000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand erklären wie das bei Amazon funktioniert ?
> 
> ...



Hast du dich bis zum letzten Bestellschritt durchgeklickt? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Rabatt erst im letzten Schritt angezeigt wird.


----------



## Astimon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Einfach die Wunschserien auswählen, und sobald du den Warenkorb auswählst, wird die Differenz zu den 30€ abgezogen.


Danke PCGH für den genialen Schnäppchenführer! Bones, Shark und The Outer Limits für 30€, ich werd verrückt.  Beinahe hätte ich mir Bones schon alleine für 30€ gekauft^^


----------



## psiRo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

also bei world of video gibs avp at version für 30 euro^^ pc version
scho bestellt


----------



## Acid (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ehm wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben dass es im Media Markt aktuell für 99 einen br player gibt....


----------



## rebel4life (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

MediaMarkt ist doof. 

Blu-ray-Player Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kostet in etwa gleich viel.


----------



## Bloodie (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Immer wieder fantastische Schnäppchen.
Den Philips BDP 2500/12 (120,45 Euro) hab ich gestern noch im Onlineshop von Plus für 99 Euro gesehen, aber auch sonst ist das kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## push@max (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich warte die ganze Zeit auf eine billigere Transformers 2 BluRay.


----------



## push@max (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die 2012 Steelbox Bluray kostet sogar nur 23,99€ 

Habe ich erstmal vorbestellt...der Film war gut, nur die Effekte kamen bei der schlechten Kino-Quali nicht richtig raus.

Da ist eine BluRay dann genau das richtige!


----------



## mathal84 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Tiger Wutz? ist das Spiel ab 18?


----------



## Yoshi1982 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Alternativ (wer keine Kreditkarte hat) kann man Aliens vs. Predator auch bei ebay.co.uk kaufen. Das ist sehr günstig und man ist mit den Versandkosten immer noch 10 Euro unter dem Preis bei z.B. Amazon, wo es 43 Euro kostet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Aliens versus Predator kostet 43,95 Euro und nicht 20,57 Euro.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Du musst schon den Link anklicken. In Deutschland kostet das 44 Euro. In England nur knapp die Hälfte!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Yoshi1982 schrieb:


> Du musst schon den Link anklicken. In Deutschland kostet das 44 Euro. In England nur knapp die Hälfte!


 
Genau, hab es bei cdWOW für 27,99 entdeckt.


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

20,57€ für AvP? Das ist echt sehr günstig...selbst mit Versandkosten usw. bleibt das ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MisterG (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Habe meine Aliens vs Predator-Version bei World of Video: PC, Xbox, Playstation, Gamecube, vorbestellt für 29.99 Euro.


----------



## mathal84 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



MisterG schrieb:


> Habe meine Aliens vs Predator-Version bei World of Video: PC, Xbox, Playstation, Gamecube, vorbestellt für 29.99 Euro.



sauber !


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Werde mir warscheinlich Transporter 1-3 für 30€ auf Blue Ray bestellen. Finde denn Preis klasse. Planet Erde wäre auch eine überlegung werd.


----------



## feivel (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



MisterG schrieb:


> Habe meine Aliens vs Predator-Version bei World of Video: PC, Xbox, Playstation, Gamecube, vorbestellt für 29.99 Euro.


 
als alien fan bin ich jetzt mit im boot
die alte version, die es momentan für 2,99 bei steam gibt hab ich damals auch gespielt...
war schon immer witzig


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Leider bekommt man Transformers 2 für 4,99€ nicht mehr


----------



## Freakless08 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Endlich gibts mal Kaminfeuer für 4,99 Euro... Wie geil ist das denn ? Kaminfeuer: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## rebel4life (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schlitzohren werden wohl das neue BF bei Amazon bestellen, den Key sich sichern und dann stornieren. >.<

Wehe die schicken das so, dass es am 4. da ist...


----------



## PontifexM (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

haha ,ja das wäre geil :


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier falls ihr Aliens  vs Predator auf deutsch spielen wollt.

Aliens vs. Predator [uncut Edition] bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


----------



## Overclocker06 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hmm irgendwo hab ich die neuen Bluray-Angebote doch schon gesehen...hmm...achsooo stimmt, hier!

Media Markt. Schnäppchen satt im neuen Entertainment-Foto-Prospekt.

Kaum hat der MediaMarkt einen neuen Prospekt gleicht Amazon die Preise an. Find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Brotkruemel (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass es Transformers 2 nicht mehr zu dem Preis gibt...


----------



## eVAC (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Transformers 2 nicht mehr zu dem Preis gibt...



/sign

ich hätte den Film so gern gehabt.
Schon gestern stand das Angebot nicht mehr


----------



## mathal84 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Transformers 2 nicht mehr zu dem Preis gibt...



ich glaub ich hab die Letzte erwischt, sorry


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Transformers 2? 

Transformers 1 war schon unterirdisch und hat auch nur schlechte Kritiken bekommen.


----------



## mathal84 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Transformers 2?
> 
> Transformers 1 war schon unterirdisch und hat auch nur schlechte Kritiken bekommen.




mir taugt vor allem der Erste auf jeden Fall - da juckt mich auch nicht welcher Hasenfurz bei manchen Zeitschriften abgelassen wird


Geschmäcker sind verschieden :>


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Transformers 1 und 2 sind super Filme! Und nix für verspielte Kinder, ich hab dne mal meinen Eltern gezeigt und so weiter, das sind super tolle Actionfilme. Toll gemacht!

Ich achte nie auf Kritiken, das ist Schwachsinn manchmal was die schreiben, Bild dir mal diene eigene Meinung und sie dir die Filme selbst an. Entscheide danach.


----------



## Kötermän (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dann waren sie wohl nur nett. Ich kenne keinen Menschen der ab 30 ist, der diese beiden Filme nur ansatzweise gut fand. Die sind auch meiner Meinung nach absoluter Kinderkram. Ich habe Transformers als Kind auch noch gespielt und gut gefunden, aber man hätte da sehr viel mehr draus machen können als diesen seichten Müll. Fehlt nur noch dass jeder Schauspieler im Film mit nem iPhone und nem Apple Notebook rumläuft und die Transformers sich in diese verwandeln können, dann wäre er der perfekte Medienlehrfim für Kinder.


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Ich habe Transformers als Kind auch noch gespielt und gut gefunden...


Jepp, aber die Zeichentrickserie von damals war auch schon ziemlich schlecht. 
(Naja, Masters of the Universe war ja auch nicht besser.)


----------



## Stele123 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wo gibt es denn Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 69,90€.
Bei Amazon kostet es 82,81€.


----------



## donchill09 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

scheint anscheindend schon alles weg zu sein. blu rays sehe ich keine einzige für 9,99 (12 euro +, 15, 19)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



donchill09 schrieb:


> scheint anscheindend schon alles weg zu sein. blu rays sehe ich keine einzige für 9,99 (12 euro +, 15, 19)



ja Amazon hat die Preise leider wieder erhöht (auch bei Windows 7) - sehr schade.


----------



## Xel'Naga (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Starcraft2 würde ja schon öffters gesagt das es nicht mehr lange dauern würde, also ich zweifle an Amazon sehr, denn sie haben schon öffters FALSCHE angaben gemacht !

Und außerdem *>* *Starcraft2-jetzt vorbestellbar <* bedeutet garnichts, z.b den Film AVATAR kann man auch vorbestellen und dieser erscheint auch erst am 31.12.2010


----------



## mathal84 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schnäppchen | Ipad


----------



## Zsinj (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Übrigens:
ANNO 1404: Venedig gibts momentan für EUR 27,50 zum vorbestellen


----------



## Sonic6 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hat sich jmd ma bei cherry sms angemeldet und die handy aplikationn getestet?

ich kann mich damit nicht einloggen. 5 stellige ländervorwahl?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Sonic6 schrieb:


> hat sich jmd ma bei cherry sms angemeldet und die handy aplikationn getestet?
> 
> ich kann mich damit nicht einloggen. 5 stellige ländervorwahl?



Also mit dem iPhone funktioniert alles prima.


----------



## Lockdown (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und hier ist Lockys Schnäppchenführer : 

5vor12 - Free SMS / SMS kostenlos 

da kann man kostenlos SMS versenden (wenn man sich durch die Werbung wühlt). Jede SMS endet mit dem Text "powered by 5vor12.de"


----------



## v3rtex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@Sonic6

Die Java Applikation funktioniert bei mir auf mehreren Handys ebenfalls nicht.
Dafür benutze ich auf meinem Iphone die App.


----------



## Alchemist_ (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer englisch versteht(und es im "original" spielen ) und etwas Geld sparen will 

Battlefield - Bad Company 2

Die Limited gibt es nur bei games.co.uk, wer die Standard will kann se sich auch bei Amazon.co.uk holen (kostet aber gleichviel....)

(der game.co.uk preis mit versand grob umgerechnet ~~34€)

mfg


----------



## KOKOtm (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hm Titanquest Gold für 2,49€, das ist gekauft.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Warner hat in einer Pressemitteilung bekannt gegeben, dass die Herr-der-Ringe-Trilogie nun schon ab dem 6. April 2010 auf Blu-ray erhätlich ist


...und nur die normalen Fassungen beinhaltet. So könne man den Fans noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## push@max (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Frage mich, wann endlich Zurück In die Zukunft auf BluRay erscheint.


----------



## king00 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> ...und nur die normalen Fassungen beinhaltet. So könne man den Fans noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.



ja und Weihnachten kommt dann die Blu-Ray Special Edition zum doppelt Preis.

miese Abzocker.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hi, ich seh bei Amazon leider keine CnC für 10 Euro ist das hier ein irrtum auf der Seite, weil bei amazon steht 20 mhm , oder kommt das erst noch


----------



## Teclis16 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Hi, ich seh bei Amazon leider keine CnC für 10 Euro ist das hier ein irrtum auf der Seite, weil bei amazon steht 20 mhm , oder kommt das erst noch



Du musst auf "alle Angebote" klicken, hier der Link:

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3 [EA Classics]

Da gibt es C&C nochmal von Amazon, diesmal auf für dei 10€, allerdings mit der Lieferzeit von 1 bis 3 Wochen, hatten wahrscheinlich nur ein bestimmtes Kontingent


----------



## Jarafi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Danke  und Tiberium wars? , achso, okay sorry


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kleine Info bezüglich des Far Cry Pakets auf Steam.

Far Cry (1) beinhaltet dort lediglich die Sprachen Englisch & Französisch.
Far Cry (2) enthält zusätzlich Drittanbieter-DRM: SecuROM™ & 5 Aktivierungslimit/Gerät

lg


----------



## oldmanDF (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



KOKOtm schrieb:


> Hm Titanquest Gold für 2,49€, das ist gekauft.



Gute Entscheidung! Sehr empfehlenswert das Spiel, besonders bei dem Preis!

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



KOKOtm schrieb:


> Hm Titanquest Gold für 2,49€, das ist gekauft.


Mh joa, nur war PCGH hier mal arg langsam, das Angebot lief heute um 18 Uhr schon aus .....



Wer "aktueller" bleiben will was Steam-Angebote betrifft, der sollte mal in den entsprechend aktuell gehaltenen User-News-Thread dazu reinschauen! *Eigenwerbung betreib* 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh joa, nur war PCGH hier mal arg langsam, das Angebot lief heute um 18 Uhr schon aus .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...oder einfach mal auf die Steam-HP klicken *lol*


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Final Fantasy 13 ist als CE vorbestellt für meine Xbox, was freu ich mich endlich mal FF auf der Box zu sehen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Marc81 schrieb:


> ...oder einfach mal auf die Steam-HP klicken *lol*


Naja, es gibt viele die gehen da halt nicht regelmäßig drauf, vergessen es oder was was weiß ich ..... ich führe da halt ne schöne Liste mit Direktverlinkungen zu den jeweiligen Angeboten, erkläre da wie die Aktionen funktionieren und bis wann die gelten, wen es interessiert der abonniert den Thread und hat dann immer bei Updates das Ganze in seinem Kontrollcenter hier auf PCGH.de und kann bequem sehen was es grad bei Steam neues gibt ohne eine andere Seite öffnen zu müssen - außerdem kann man da genau sehen welche Aktionen man bisher verpasst hat. : P


----------



## dangee (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hm...

Empire: Total War $10,19 = 16,99€ ??

naja habs trotzdem mal erstanden


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

heute morgen und gestern abend gabs das noch für 10,19(eur ja)... wurde dann irgendwann geändert. steam ist komisch...


----------



## T-MAXX (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Wie kann Bioshock 2 so toll sein?
Der 1. Teil war schon schlecht gewesen, der 2 . Teil sieht von Gameplay noch grottiger aus.
Sowas zocke ich nicht mehr.


----------



## feivel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich mag den grafikstil von bioshock..aus irgendeinem grund hats mich dennoch nicht gefesselt.


----------



## feivel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

9,99 für die fast & furious box ist wirklich wirklich billig...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

1.001 Punkte beim ClickandBuy-Spiel sind echt hart. Nach drei Versuchen habe ich "nur" 800 geschafft.


----------



## eVAC (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

rofl
Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles: Erste Staffel (DVD; 15,97 Euro)

da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt: Sarah Connor? Terminator?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es ja gut Schnäppchen als Anzeige anzubieten, der Verlag muß sich ja irgendwie finanzieren; aber muß denn da unbedingt* Der Herr der Ringe* in 2 verschiedenen Ausführungen (aber nicht Versionen) angeboten werden? N I C H T Z U G R E I F E N - Auf die Special Extended Edition warten. Sonst ärgert man sich kaputt. Außerdem würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn nach der SpExtEdition auch noch eine 3D-Version erscheint - wir erinnern uns: HdR wurde Stereoskop gedreht. Zumindest sieht man das in den Specials.

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorschlag: in der Videothek ausleihen, gucken, zurückbringen und SEE später kaufen!


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



eVAC schrieb:


> rofl
> Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles: Erste Staffel (DVD; 15,97 Euro)
> 
> da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt: Sarah Connor? Terminator?



das ist die Serie... und ja, die Tussie hieß Sarah Connor...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



eVAC schrieb:


> rofl
> Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles: Erste Staffel (DVD; 15,97 Euro)
> 
> da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt: Sarah Connor? Terminator?


Nie Terminator geguckt oder wie ?! Der weibliche Hauptcharakter heißt halt nunmal so wie eine gewisse drittklassige deutsche "Sängerin" (berühmt für ihre Neuinterpretation der dt. Nationalhymne, aka "..Brüh im Lichte.." ^^).


----------



## mathal84 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



eVAC schrieb:


> rofl
> Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles: Erste Staffel (DVD; 15,97 Euro)
> 
> da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt: Sarah Connor? Terminator?





Wenn ich schon mal keine Ahnung hab dann sag ich lieber nix oder ich mach eine Suche in Google bevor ich sowas ablasse


----------



## Mr__47 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mal keine Ahnung hab dann sag ich lieber nix oder ich mach eine Suche in Google bevor ich sowas ablasse


----------



## pegasus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

jo ist schon ein nettes angebot, aber für mich leider nicht dabei...

beim nächsten mal vieleicht


----------



## Mosed (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ein paar Hinweise für das kostenlose C&C Tiberian Sun:
- Ab Vista die game.exe als Admin ausführen
- die ganzen Verlinkungen im Hauptverzeichnis sind auf c:\Programme\... ausgelegt, also nicht brauchbar, wenn das Spiel woanders extrahiert wird
- Die Bildschirmauflösung kann in der sun.ini auf einen beliebigen Wert gestellt werden


----------



## ClareQuilty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein paar Hinweise für das kostenlose C&C Tiberian Sun:
> - Ab Vista die game.exe als Admin ausführen
> - die ganzen Verlinkungen im Hauptverzeichnis sind auf c:\Programme\... ausgelegt, also nicht brauchbar, wenn das Spiel woanders extrahiert wird
> - Die Bildschirmauflösung kann in der sun.ini auf einen beliebigen Wert gestellt werden


Vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## Pravasi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Alien vs Predator steht für Konsole seit 2 Tagen schon in meiner Videothek.Vieleicht kommen ja doch ein paar PC-Versionen in den Handel?


----------



## The Killer for Two (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mir gehts Assasin Creed II ab.
Das kommt glaub ich am 4. des kommenden Monats für PC raus.
greez
The Killer for Two


----------



## enterthephil (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auf Amazon gibts Pitch Black aber nur für 17.99€ und nicht für 12.27€ wie PCGH sagt. 

Habs auch den ganzen Tag verfolgt, aber auf 12.27€ war der Preis nie...


----------



## Hademe (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nicht 1€ is dieses dämliche Shattered Horizon wert. Selten dass ich ein Spiel für so großen B*llsh*t gehalten habe. Diese Software is einfach lächerlich!!!! Über Steam kann man zurzeit die Demo zocken, doch ich rate davon ab, denn die Zeit kann man Sinnvoller nutzen, z.B. mit Kacken gehen.


----------



## PontifexM (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Hademe schrieb:


> Nicht 1€ is dieses dämliche Shattered Horizon wert. Selten dass ich ein Spiel für so großen B*llsh*t gehalten habe. Diese Software is einfach lächerlich!!!! Über Steam kann man zurzeit die Demo zocken, doch ich rate davon ab, denn die Zeit kann man Sinnvoller nutzen, z.B. mit Kacken gehen.


 
 genial ,musste lachen ...


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Assassins Creed 2 boykottieren! 

Ansonsten denkt sich Ubisoft, dass das mit dem Kopierschutz durchgeht, sprich man darf immer online sein. Leute, die auf UMTS angewiesen sind, haben da die Arschkarte, weil das Spiel sobald die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde zum letzten Checkpoint geht.


----------



## PontifexM (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

das wird ebenso wenig boykottiert wie das cod 8000


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> genial ,musste lachen ...



Toilettenpapier Katrin 2-lagig natur weiss 64 Rollen bei Mercateo günstig kaufen

Rund 96 Rollen, das sind 2,88km Klopapier, die man in etwa für den jetzigen Preis des Spiels bekommen würde.


----------



## Isengard412 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> das wird ebenso wenig boykottiert wie das cod 8000



Genau...ich denke mal das wird sich auf dauer durchsetzen, egal wie dämlich es ist...

Andererseits gibt es ja eh mittlerweile eh und überall Internet und deshalb habe ich eigentlich damit weniger ein Problem, als mit Installationslimits und Kopierschutz auf dem Datenträger der so gut ist, dass noch nicht mal mehr das Original funzt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Toilettenpapier Katrin 2-lagig natur weiss 64 Rollen bei Mercateo günstig kaufen
> 
> Rund 96 Rollen, das sind 2,88km Klopapier, die man in etwa für den jetzigen Preis des Spiels bekommen würde.


Warum landet sowas denn nur net im Einkaufsführer ?! Gutes Klopapier darf doch auf keiner LAN fehlen, was da nach 2 Tagen Junk-Food pur dem Toilettenpapier abverlangt ist schließlich enorm, da braucht man (günstige^^) Qualität, sonst ist die Stimmung nachher nach ein paar "Gängen" im Keller (naja gut, da ist man meistens eh längst ... ihr wisst was ich meine)!


----------



## mathal84 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

2 and a half men - gibts irgendwo leute die ja mal garnix anfangen können mit der Serie? suche Gleichgesinnte


----------



## killuah (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

grr aus der Überschrift geht für mich hervor, dass es alle Two and a half men staffeln für insgesamt 9,95€ gibt...


----------



## JHD (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> 2 and a half men - gibts irgendwo leute die ja mal garnix anfangen können mit der Serie? suche Gleichgesinnte



Ich glaube da stehst du relativ alleine da. Zurecht!


----------



## rebel4life (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> 2 and a half men - gibts irgendwo leute die ja mal garnix anfangen können mit der Serie? suche Gleichgesinnte



Keine Angst, ich mag solche Sachen auch nicht, da wird einem sogar vorgegeben, wann man zu lachen hat, anscheinend brauchen das welche.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hab mir mal den HDTV reviever gegönnt 
die aufnahme auf HDD war das für mich überzeugende Argument und da mein aktueller eh etwas rummuckt kam mir das angebot ganz gelegen


----------



## GOD-ZillA (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Zu dem Preis gleich mal bestellt:

- Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette erste Staffel (4 DVDs) 
- Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette zweite Staffel (4 DVDs) 
- Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette dritte Staffel (4 DVDs) 
- Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette vierte Staffel (4 DVDs) 
- Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette fünfte Staffel (3 DVDs)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Mumie Triologie für 18 Pfund: The Mummy 1, 2 & 3 Box Set [Blu-ray] [1998]: Amazon.co.uk: Brendan Fraser, Rachel Weisz, John Hannah, Arnold Vosloo, Oded Fehr, Mario Bello, Jet Li, Michelle Yeoh, Luke Ford, Rob Cohen, Stephen Sommers: DVD

inkl. deutscher Tonspur. Also durchaus auch noch ein erwähnenswertes Schnäppchen


----------



## mathal84 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

SS HD, zugeschlagen


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Supreme Commander 2 gibt es für 32,49 € bei play.com
inkl. kostenfreier Lieferung nach Deutschland!

Hab grad vorbestellt


----------



## Darkscream (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*CoD: Modern Warfare 2 würde ich niemand anraten-außer man will auch Cheaten!!*

habe heute einen des cheaten bezeichnet wegen 36 kills und nur 3 toden-was im nächsten spiel war ist nicht zu beschreiben-die ersten 3 mal hat er sich noch die mühe gemacht mich zu KILLEN-danch hab ich mich auf ihn drauf stellen DÜRFEN-alle schuß was ich hatte in seinen kopf reinballern DÜRFEN während er mein halbes Team abgeballert hat-resultat 28 KILLS kein tod-da macht das zocken richtig spaß


----------



## feivel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die matrix blu-ray box bestellt.
schadet nicht


----------



## mathal84 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

man merkt dass MW2 billiger wird, es kommen immer mehr Typen Marke Dosenstöspel und Sprachfehler... und das will was heißen bei MW 2


----------



## CiSaR (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Matrix Triologie auf Blu-Ray gibt es gerade für unter 30€ bei Amazon.
Matrix Triologie
Hab sie gleich bestellt


----------



## Sularko (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Two and a Half Men, währe echt ne Überlegung wert. Find ich voll klasse.


----------



## Black_Beetle (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

haha der Preis ist runtergegangen von COD. Kein Wunder bei dem Onlinepart. Hoffe das die jämmerlich untergehen. Ich habe die COD reihe geliebt aber nun hasse ich sie.


----------



## DarkTaur (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wächter der Wüste kostet als Bluray aber 13,99 und nicht 8,97 (oder wurde schon wieder "korrigiert")...


----------



## VNSR (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> haha der Preis ist runtergegangen von COD. Kein Wunder bei dem Onlinepart. Hoffe das die jämmerlich untergehen. Ich habe die COD reihe geliebt aber nun hasse ich sie.


 
Ich hab mir COD6 geholt - zum Glück nur für 35€ und nicht für 60€ bei Saturn - weil alle davon geredet haben wie toll es doch ist. Ich zog es noch in Betracht evtl. COD4 zu holen, falls der neue Teil überzeugt (Hatte damals die Demo von COD4 gezockt und war überhaupt nicht angetan vom Gameplay). Hab die Story in ca 5h durchgezockt und das Spiel für alle Ewigkeiten von meinem PC entfernt. Ich sag nur Shoot&Run... .

Selbst den 35€ heul ich heute immer noch hinter her.


----------



## Naumo (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

batman kostet auch in euro dann 12,50 und nicht wie angegeben 9,xx.. is doch immer so wenn dass wir in europa draufzahlen.. aber das angebot ist super


----------



## PontifexM (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> haha der Preis ist runtergegangen von COD. Kein Wunder bei dem Onlinepart. Hoffe das die jämmerlich untergehen. Ich habe die COD reihe geliebt aber nun hasse ich sie.


 
mir sind die so was von wurscht ,mir es es sogar total egal was oder was nicht mit denen passiert ^^


----------



## Jedi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Batman Game ist ja wirklich preiswert! Könnten die Redakteure bitte dazu schreiben, in welcher Sprache man das Game downloaden kann?
Die Demo war ja multilingual. Da es sich bei der Downloadadresse um eine US Seite handelt, würde ich von Englisch ausgehen. Ich möchte nur gerne die deutsche Sprachausgabe. Wer kann mir da was zu sagen?


----------



## Zsinj (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> haha der Preis ist runtergegangen von COD. Kein Wunder bei dem Onlinepart. Hoffe das die jämmerlich untergehen. Ich habe die COD reihe geliebt aber nun hasse ich sie.


An so einem Preisverfall merkt man das ein Spiel nicht so toll ist wie es angepriesen wurde. MW2 lahmt ja mächtig. 

Gab es MW1 eigentlich schon mal so günstig? Das hält den Preis ja schon sehr gut.


----------



## knopfer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Jedi schrieb:


> Das Batman Game ist ja wirklich preiswert! Könnten die Redakteure bitte dazu schreiben, in welcher Sprache man das Game downloaden kann?
> Die Demo war ja multilingual. Da es sich bei der Downloadadresse um eine US Seite handelt, würde ich von Englisch ausgehen. Ich möchte nur gerne die deutsche Sprachausgabe. Wer kann mir da was zu sagen?



Ich habe es gerade heruntergeladen. Das Spiel kostet 12,49 €. Also nicht 9,22€. Nur zur Info.

Es ist komplett auf deutsch. Download + install ca. 2h.

Unter Eigenschaften bei Windowslife kann man Downloadplatz und Installationspfad eingeben. Das habe ich nicht sofort verstanden gehabt.

Gruß
Knopfer


----------



## Hackman (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> An so einem Preisverfall merkt man das ein Spiel nicht so toll ist wie es angepriesen wurde. MW2 lahmt ja mächtig.
> 
> Gab es MW1 eigentlich schon mal so günstig? Das hält den Preis ja schon sehr gut.


Ich glaub das ist nur ein temporäres Angebot. Die Verkäufe bescherten Activison ja trotzdem über 1 Milliarde (!!!) Einnahmen, also glaub ich ist das jetzt nur eine Werbeaktion und bestimmt keine Verzweiflungstat. Selbst Cod4 war mehr als ein Jahr später plötzlich wieder nur zum Vollpreis erhältlich, zwischendurch aber mal für 25€. Alles nur Marktstrategie.
edit: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...Milliarde-US-Dollar-Umsatz/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## Curry (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

This is Rabatte

CoD6 für nur 25€..und andere Filme und Games für fast die Hälfte..

Echt super solceh anzeigen


----------



## mathal84 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mein englischer Händler hat BF BC2 angeblich gestern verschickt, jetzt nur hoffen dass es morgen da ist


----------



## PontifexM (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Mein englischer Händler hat BF BC2 angeblich gestern verschickt, jetzt nur hoffen dass es morgen da ist


 
du hast ein eigenen englischen händler ,respekt 

ernsthaft ,was ist das für einer ?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dank fehlender Dedizierter Server und somit auch fehlender Spieler-Kontrolle/Ausschlußmöglichkeit sink das Niveau bei MW2 leider immer weiter. Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr ständig als Cheater beschimpft zu werden.


----------



## PontifexM (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

dann hör doch endlich auf zu cheaten ^^


----------



## mathal84 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> du hast ein eigenen englischen händler ,respekt
> 
> ernsthaft ,was ist das für einer ?



game.co.uk

25 Pfund, englisch, 101% uncut und zuverlässig 



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Dank fehlender Dedizierter Server und somit  auch fehlender Spieler-Kontrolle/Ausschlußmöglichkeit sink das Niveau  bei MW2 leider immer weiter. Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr ständig als  Cheater beschimpft zu werden.



dann spiel halt so schlecht wie die 1 Kill 15 Dead - Heinis und pass dich dem Niveau an 


ach was freu ich mich auf BC2


----------



## PontifexM (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wann den du deine version erhälst


----------



## kassra (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Mauspad ist nicht mehr verfügbar.

*Sauerei.*


----------



## feivel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

welches mauspad??
diesmal ist nicht soviel interessantes dabei..


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was soll das Vorbestellen von Diablo 3 schon jetzt??

Die wissen doch gar nicht, ob sie es von Activision für so wenig Geld zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, dass sie mit nem Preis von 23,99€ noch Gewinn machen.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



VNSR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir COD6 geholt - zum Glück nur für 35€ und nicht für 60€ bei Saturn - weil alle davon geredet haben wie toll es doch ist. Ich zog es noch in Betracht evtl. COD4 zu holen, falls der neue Teil überzeugt (Hatte damals die Demo von COD4 gezockt und war überhaupt nicht angetan vom Gameplay). Hab die Story in ca 5h durchgezockt und das Spiel für alle Ewigkeiten von meinem PC entfernt. Ich sag nur Shoot&Run... .
> 
> Selbst den 35€ heul ich heute immer noch hinter her.


Da bist du aber reichlich unbedarft, wenn du dir aus blauem Dunst ein Spiel kaufst, dessen Vorgänger dich nicht überzeugt hat. Darüberhinaus hättest du in fünf Minuten im Internet erfahren können, dass auch MW2 vom Gameplay nicht anders als die anderen CoDs ist.

@MW2 für 19,99€: CoD4 gab es bis heute nicht zu dem Preis! AB will mit aller Macht mögliche BFBC2 Kunden abwerben. Ich hoffe, sie schaffen es nicht. Btw. BC2 kostet bei amazon.co.uk 24,99pfd.


----------



## mathal84 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

tja, da riecht wohl jemand die Konkurrenz


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Konkurrenz? 
Modern Warfare2 spielen immer weniger wenn ich in mein Xfire schau sind alle wieder auf cod4 zurrück und kein schwein spielt mehr mw2
BadCompany 2 bekomm ich montag dann gehts los


----------



## Birdy84 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

AB und IW kann es im Grunde egal sein, ob überhaupt noch jemand MW2 kauft oder zu welchem Preis. Schließlich haben sie ihr Ziel erreicht.


----------



## mathal84 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> AB und IW kann es im Grunde egal sein, ob überhaupt noch jemand MW2 kauft oder zu welchem Preis. Schließlich haben sie ihr Ziel erreicht.



dann sollten Sie es also ab jetzt verschenken? jeder Euro der da noch reinkommt ist ein guter Euro für den Verein, jetzt sinds halt weniger als früher, Leute die es kaufen gibts auf jeden Fall noch


----------



## picci29 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hmm... HD 5850 für 214 EUR ist leider nicht mehr zu finden, schade bin zu spät, obwohl es ist noch nicht mal Mittag!


----------



## TheGamler (9. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Naja, aber dafür gibts jetzt die X-Vapor für ca 240 € 

Sapphire HD5850 1GB VAPOR-X Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Core152 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hat sich da schon einer von euch angemeldet und bestellt?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (9. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wenn die Zahlung per Paypal mal endlich funktionieren würde, dann würd ich im 3dsupply-Shop auch was bestellen....

Ich hoffe mal die antworten mir solange die T-Shirts noch für 2,50 € zu haben sind.


----------



## feivel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Harry Potter Collection - Years 1-6 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.co.uk: Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson, Richard Harris, Maggie Smith, Kenneth Branagh, Richard Griffiths, Fiona Shaw, Harry Melling, Toby Jones, Jim Norton, Veronica Clifford, Alfonso 

für Harry Potter Fans Teil 1-6 mit deutscher Tonspur


----------



## mathal84 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wann den du deine version erhälst



gestern bekam ich ein Packerl der Royal Mail


----------



## PontifexM (10. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

muten morgen


meines war mit den 5 spielen am montag nachmittag da. genau richtig ,als ich eben zur arbeit .. . . .  -.- singelplayer heute morgen um 4 beendet,muss sagen ein sehr gut geworden.


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Preise bei Amazon UK sind richtig geil. 30€ für ein neues Spiel was will man mehr. Schade das die Spiele hier in Deutschland nicht so billig sind.


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die Preise bei Amazon UK sind richtig geil. 30€ für ein neues Spiel was will man mehr. Schade das die Spiele hier in Deutschland nicht so billig sind.


 
wo ist dein problem? bestell doch dort


----------



## mathal84 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die Preise bei Amazon UK sind richtig geil. 30€ für ein neues Spiel was will man mehr. Schade das die Spiele hier in Deutschland nicht so billig sind.



du kannst fröhlich bei uk bestellen, das juckt aktuell keinen bis Amazon.de merkt dass die Kunden fliehen


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wahrscheinlich hat er keine Kreditkarte. Ich hab mir erst letztens eine von der Sparkasse geholt, müsste die oder nächste Woche kommen, denn man kann bei Amazon UK leider nur per KK bezahlen.


----------



## sarx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die Preise bei Amazon UK sind richtig geil. 30€ für ein neues Spiel was will man mehr. Schade das die Spiele hier in Deutschland nicht so billig sind.


 
naja, geht schon, mit dem richtigen Gutscheincode  heute ne email bekommen:

"sparen Sie jetzt mit Gutschein direkt 20 EUR beim Kauf von "Metro 2033" in der Standard-Version für PC! Lösen Sie einfach folgenden Gutscheincode bei Ihrer Bestellung ein: MTRO2O33"

mit den 5€ fürn Alterscheck kommst auf 29,40 €


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> du kannst fröhlich bei uk bestellen, das juckt aktuell keinen bis Amazon.de merkt dass die Kunden fliehen



Ähm stimmt nicht ganz. Nicht nur Amazon.de merkt das. Was meinst Du, warum immer weniger Verkäufer in den deutschen Läden stehen. Grade in der Softwareabteilung. Liegt alles an der Marktlage und den gesunkenen Abverkäufen und da sich viele Leute heutzutage eher Software aus dem Internet laden oder eben andere Länder in deren wirtschaftschaftlichen Entwicklung unterstützen werden auf langer Sicht die Preise in Deutschland nicht billiger, die Auswahl aber immer kleiner. Ein Teufelskreis.....

Wenn die Spielehersteller die Preise wenigstens etwas angleichen würden.


----------



## feivel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

nicht nur spielehersteller...auch die filmpreise sind wesentlich billiger...


----------



## onkel walter (13. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

weiß einer, ob man dass Spiel Avatar, wenn man es bei amazon.co.uk bezieht(nur 24 €)
auf deutsch installieren und spielen kann???
der Preis ist ja echt gut!


----------



## feivel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Coraline 2D- + 3D-Version des Films inkl. vier 3D-Brillen Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Dakota Fanning, Teri Hatcher, Jennifer Saunders, Dawn French, Keith David, John Hodgman, Robert Bailey Jr., Ian McShane, Henry Selick: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## feivel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Fast & Furious 1-4 Box Set [Blu-ray] [2001]: Amazon.co.uk: Vin Diesel, Paul Walker: DVD


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ähm stimmt nicht ganz. Nicht nur Amazon.de merkt das. Was meinst Du, warum immer weniger Verkäufer in den deutschen Läden stehen. Grade in der Softwareabteilung. Liegt alles an der Marktlage und den gesunkenen Abverkäufen und da sich viele Leute heutzutage eher Software aus dem Internet laden oder eben andere Länder in deren wirtschaftschaftlichen Entwicklung unterstützen werden auf langer Sicht die Preise in Deutschland nicht billiger, die Auswahl aber immer kleiner. Ein Teufelskreis.....
> 
> Wenn die Spielehersteller die Preise wenigstens etwas angleichen würden.


Und ich stehe voll und ganz hinter dieser Entwicklung, ich wünsche dem deutschen Einzelhandel sogar aktiv wegbrechende Verkäufe im Softwarebereich, genauer: bei den Computerspielen.

Warum?! Ganz einfach: Die haben mir, als Spieler, schon mehrfach klar gemacht dass sie mich und mein Geld scheinbar nicht wollen, anders kann ich mir die populistische Aktionen wie z.B. von der Galleria Kaufhof - die nach Winnenden erst mal alle ab 18 Titel aus den Regalen rümte, "wir vertreiben so was nicht mehr", und damit mich als Käufer dieser "Schmuddel"-Produkte als potenziellen Gewalttäter abstempelte - nicht erklären. Inzwischen bekommt mein Geld für Spielekäufe ausschließlich der Steam-Onlineshop, respektive Amazon.co.uk ("Steamworks"-Titel ala Metro 2033 biilig in UK ordern, und dann hier den Key eingeben, geht dann sogar auf Deutsch wenn man es will  ). So ist effektiv gewährleistet dass das verlogene Pack aka Dt. Einzelhandel nicht mehr für praktisch nichts die Hand mitaufhalten kann, und noch mehr: Via Steam geht sogar mehr Geld direkt an die Entwickler/Publisher (die Marge von Valve soll deutlich unter denen der Läden liegen), wovon die eigentlichen Erzeuger der Ware letzlich mehr haben - auch wenn es für mich sogar minimal teurer ist (dafür gibts halt auch einige Vorteile ... Autoupdates, bla ..). 

Soll keine reine Lobhymne auf Steam sein (ich weiß, speziell Leute die Spiele gerne weiterverkaufen um neue Games zu finanzieren hassen diese Plattform), sondern mehr mein erklärter Bruch mit dem gesamten deutschen Einzelhandel. Ich überlege schon künftig mehr als nur Spiele im letztlich eh billigeren angel-sächsischen Ausland zu kaufen, ein offener Binnenmarkt ist schließlich nicht nur was für die Firmen, auch für Leute die sich vom lokalen Handel gehasst und verarscht (Preise) fühlen ist's ne feine Sache, billiges Pfund (stürzen sich grad die Spekulanten drauf ^^) sei Dank.


----------



## Kripo (14. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Habe mir jetzt MW2 doch bestellt. Denkt ihr mit dem Game ist an sich alles i. O.? Warum verkaufen die es auf einmal für den zwanziger statt für 60.
Hmm.


----------



## marcus_T (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

bei metro 2033 gleich zugeschlagen. tatsächlich mit code 20 eu weniger


----------



## stoneamor (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hey echt cool die Sache mit dem Gutschein!!! Super Aktion von euch...hab auch gleich zugelangt, sonst hätte ich wieder warten müssen bis der Preis wieder runter geht so wie bei mw2 zur zeit.
Eine absolute frechheit des für 60eus zu vertreiben und jetzt auch noch für das DLC Kohle zu verlangen.
Mfg


----------



## MidwayCV41 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Kripo schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt MW2 doch bestellt. Denkt ihr mit dem Game ist an sich alles i. O.? Warum verkaufen die es auf einmal für den zwanziger statt für 60.
> Hmm.



Um Restbestände los zu werden? Der Nachfolger wird kommen.

Bei Silent Hunter 5 purzeln derzeit auch die Preise. Beim Release vor 11 Tagen für 45 Euro zu haben, und nun nur noch 38 Euro.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



stoneamor schrieb:


> Hey echt cool die Sache mit dem Gutschein!!! Super Aktion von euch...hab auch gleich zugelangt, sonst hätte ich wieder warten müssen bis der Preis wieder runter geht so wie bei mw2 zur zeit.
> Eine absolute frechheit des für 60eus zu vertreiben und jetzt auch noch für das DLC Kohle zu verlangen.
> Mfg


Naja, den Code haben vor 2 Tagen alle Amazon.de-Kunden die sich für Spiele interessieren per E-Mail bekommen, hab mir zwar irgendwie gedacht dass man den auch verbreiten dürfte (war ja jetzt nicht sooooo speziell der "Code"), aber PCGH hats jetzt halt einfach gemacht. ^^


----------



## FrankTheGhost (16. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Geniale Sache!!
Gerade habe ich für knapp 57€ Metro 2033 *UND* BFBC2 inkl. Versand bestellt.
Ich hoffe dieser Spitzenpreis macht sich in den Verkaufszahlen extrem bemerkbar! 
Dann sehen die Händler und Publisher hoffentlich ein, dass man, wenn man ein Spiel für 25€ statt 50€ anbietet, wesentlich mehr Exemplare absetzen kann. 
Dadurch wird so mancher Raubkopierer dazu gebracht sich die Games zu kaufen. *kein Kommentar* 
Das wiederum bedeutet, man hat 25€ umgesetzt, die man sonst nicht bekommen hätte. Wenn man neben einem sowieso zahlenden Kunden, jeweils mindestens einen ehem. Raubkopierer dazu bewegt sich das Spiel zu kaufen, dann hat man mindestens den gleichen Umsatz. OK, davon gehen dann die Produktkosten ab, die Amazon an den Publisher entrichten muss. Dennoch dürfte unterem Strich mehr Gewinn hängen geblieben sein.
Daraus resultierend könnte man wieder die, die zahlende Kundschaft verärgernden und nervenden, Kopierschutzvorrichtungen zurückentwickeln und mehr Zeit zum Bugfixing verwenden. 
Die Produktqualität steigt und alle profitieren davon.
Es kann funktionieren, sobald genügend Leute kaufen!!
Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen!!!


----------



## Hackman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann mir jemand schnell sagen, ob die deutsche(?) Version von BF BC2, die hier von Amazon.de angepriesen wird, auch multilingual ist? Ich möchte lieber auf Englisch spielen. Welche Sprache haen die Menüs und Einblendungen im Multiplayer?


----------



## Nimsiki (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hallo!
Von Amazon bin ich echt begeistert, habe schon sehr viele gute Erfahrungen mit denen gesammelt und nun noch eine weitere:

Tipp:
Ich habe Metro einen Tag vorher, als die Meldung das erste Mal kam, zu 44.40€ (plus Gutscheincode) bestellt, einen Tag später gab es ja das Spiel zu 38.99€.
Habe Amazon angeschrieben, das Problem geschildert und heute eine Antwort-Mail bekommen, dass sie mir die Differenz von 5.41€ erstatten und ich das Spiel zum aktuellen Preis von 38.99€ bekomme.

Also, wer das Spiel dort zu 44.40€, bestellt hat, sollte sie anschreiben, der bekommt dann höchstwahrscheinlich die 5.41€ Differenz ebenfalls erstattet!

Edit: Uuuups, ich Dummchen stelle gerade fest, dass sie die Erstattung automatisch gemacht haben und nicht, weil ich sie anschrieb, ist ja noch besser! 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## feivel (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Serenity [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Nathan Fillion, Joss Whedon: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## yamo (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



webmarc schrieb:


> bei metro 2033 gleich zugeschlagen. tatsächlich mit code 20 eu weniger



Dito, danke für den Typ PCGH


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nicht schlecht keine 20€ für ein neues Spiel. Wenn ich noch Geld über hätte würde ich mir das gleich bestellen, aber da ich mir heute God of War 3 abhollen kann wird da nichts draus.


----------



## jobo (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Cool! Ich habe das Spiel jetzt bestellt! Geht super! 
ich freu mich schon auf das Spiel!  
Super! *DANKE an PCGH! *


----------



## eXEC-XTX (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hammer geiler Tip, ich hab mir wie es hier beschrieben wurde Metro 2033 und Battlefield Bad Company 2 zusammen für 56,98€ inkl. Versand und Altersüberprüfung gekauft.
PCGH RULEZ


----------



## rebel4life (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gestern bestellt, heute versand - BF BC2 und Metro 2033 sind aufm Weg zu mir, leider kann ich aber Metro 2033 nur auf einem von meinen 3 Rechnern spielen...


----------



## mathal84 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

zugeschlagen @ Metro2033, echtes Superschnäppchen


----------



## Mr.Garnele (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hi,

vielen Dank an PCGH, für den tollen Tipp mit dem Gutscheincode . Ich hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch gekauft. Hab es in der letzten Zeit mit viel Interesse verfolgt, allerdings ist mir der Preis im Laden für neue Games immer zu hoch. Aber was sagt man da, 23,99€ da kann auch ich nicht meckern  .

Also nochmal DANKE!

Mfg Garnele


----------



## BabaYaga (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Haaa wie genial, danke für den super Tipp.
Hab Metro2033 gerade mit dem Code bestellt und es kostet mich jetzt inkl. Versandgebühren (nach AUT) gerade mal €19,32 Yeah. So einen Preis lob ich mir für einen nagelneuen Titel *gg*


----------



## twack3r (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich könnt echt 

Habe mir Metro 2033 am Dienstag mit dem Gutschein bestellt (Hammertip PCGH, solche 'Anzeigen' könnt ihr öfters bringen ), und es hätte auch gestern geliefert werden sollen. Anscheinend hat mein Bezirk aber einen neune DHL Fahrer frisch aus der Montesori Schule, denn der konnte mein Haus nicht finden und hat's als 'nicht zustellbar' wieder zurückgehen lassen. 

Das hab ich gestern Mittag gecheckt, sofort bei DHL angerufen und dort wurde mir versichert, dass es dann heute kommt, inklusive in Buntstift gekrizzelter Anfahrtskarte für Senor Donde-estoy.

Also in fröhlicher Erwartung (es sind ja schließlich Semesterferien ) heute morgen die Sendungsverfolgung geklickt, und was steht da: immer noch auf dem Weg zurück zum Versender.

Also wiedre DHL ans Ohr, die wissen von nix und haben keine Ahnung wo das Paket ist. Da hab ich bei amazon gerufen, und die haben bestätigt, dass das Paket wohl verschollen ist. 

Der Coup an der ganzen Sache: Nach amazon reglement kann ich den Gutschein nicht noch einmal benutzen, und obwohl das Teil ohne mein Verschulden verloren ging, kann ich mich nur zwischen Kaufpreisrückerstattung und Vollpreisbestellung entscheiden!!!

-->-->


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



twack3r schrieb:


> Der Coup an der ganzen Sache: Nach amazon reglement kann ich den Gutschein nicht noch einmal benutzen, und obwohl das Teil ohne mein Verschulden verloren ging, kann ich mich nur zwischen Kaufpreisrückerstattung und Vollpreisbestellung entscheiden!!!
> 
> -->-->



Vielleicht kennst du ja einen USK-18-Kumpel mit Amazon-Konto, der das Spiel für dich bestellen kann.


----------



## Jägermeister- (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie geil ist bitte das Metro 2033 - Angebot? 

Schlappe 20 Euro gespart, das nenne ich mal nen Deal!


----------



## Hackman (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Japp, man kann nur hoffen daß Amazon ein Riesenerfolg damit hat (finaziell kann ja nicht mehr soviel rausspringen) und sowas öfter bringt! Z.B. bei Mafia 2 und Max Payne 3


----------



## hot6boy (19. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ja bei allen pc games die keinen  multiplayer haben... kaufts ja sowieso keiner... 
metro hat für den pc  lediglich die aufgabe die grafikkarten verkäufe zu steigern...  natürlich ünterstützen amd und nvidia die spieleentwickler  dafür ein wenig...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Jägermeister- schrieb:


> Wie geil ist bitte das Metro 2033 - Angebot?
> 
> Schlappe 20 Euro gespart, das nenne ich mal nen Deal!



Schlapp 
Würde sagen das sind (fast) 50%.
Würde das als Top bezeichen...


----------



## AktionMutante (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hm wer verlangt für eine Altersüberprüfung 5 euro, der Versand bei Amazon kostet mit DHL nunmal so viel, hat aber nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, das Paket muß ja trotzdem ausgeliefert werden, trotzdem ne schöne
sache jetzt dürften sich die spielerhersteller eigtentlich nicht mehr aufregen daß keiner mehr kauft sondern nur noch kopiert bei dem Preis braucht man nicht nachzudenken.

mfg
No Mutants allowed


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Natürlich ist das nicht der normale Versand, ich musste obwohl die Frau von der Poststelle mich kannte (kleines Dorf) den Perso sehen, dann hat se da was in den PC abgetippt und erst dann hab ich das Päckchen von Amazon bekommen. Da ist auch ein entsprechender Hinweis auf dem Karton "Identitäts- und Altersprüfung 18".


----------



## AktionMutante (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht der normale Versand, ich musste obwohl die Frau von der Poststelle mich kannte (kleines Dorf) den Perso sehen, dann hat se da was in den PC abgetippt und erst dann hab ich das Päckchen von Amazon bekommen. Da ist auch ein entsprechender Hinweis auf dem Karton "Identitäts- und Altersprüfung 18".



In der Tat der unbedeutende Unterschied bei meiner Bestellung war daß ich von amazon davon unterrichtet wurde das ich diese Paket nur gegen Vorlage meines Peros bekomme, muß ich allerdings dennoch jedesmal vorzeigen wenn ich meine Pakete abhole somit, und ich beziehe mich hier einfach nur auf den Wortlaut des ursprünglichen Artikels, hat diese nichts mit dem Altersnachweis zu tun also warum 5euro mit einer fadenscheinigen Begründung verlangen wenn kein zusätzlicher Aufwand entsteht?
Hatte mich wahrscheinlich beim ersten Kommentar nicht klar ausgedrückt.

mfg
no mutants allowed


----------



## mathal84 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



hot6boy schrieb:


> ja bei allen pc games die keinen  multiplayer haben... kaufts ja sowieso keiner...



so ein Unsinn


----------



## chrissv2 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

nix mehr mit 18€, der Verkaufspreis wurde auf 44,40€ angehoben. Das macht dann insgesamt 30€. 

Artikel:  	                 EUR 44,40
Verpackung & Versand 	 EUR 5,00
Gesamtsumme: 	         EUR 49,40
Gutschein eingelöst: 	-EUR 20,00
Gesamtbestellwert:        EUR 29,40 

mfg
chris


----------



## Shesira (22. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

2012 (Blu-ray; 12,97 Euro)

Wo bitte? Klick ich auf den Link sagt er mir, dass es 14,99€ kostet. Oder gilt der Preis erst ab morgen?


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Shesira schrieb:


> 2012 (Blu-ray; 12,97 Euro)
> 
> Wo bitte? Klick ich auf den Link sagt er mir, dass es 14,99€ kostet. Oder gilt der Preis erst ab morgen?



der preis ist 14,99 ....das muss hier ein fehler sein 
wobei der für ne neue blu-ray schon günstig ist, allerdings könnte man die dvd mit 9,99 auch als schnäppchen klassifizieren


----------



## mathal84 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> der preis ist 14,99 ....das muss hier ein fehler sein



nein, ihr wart nur zu langsam


----------



## Shesira (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was heißt zu langsam? Den Schnäppchenführer mit dieser News hab ich Montag 18:12 Uhr erhalten. Selbst bestellt hab ich den Film auf BluRay am 21.03. (Sonntag) zum Preis von 14,99€. Deswegen bin ich auch darauf aufmerksam geworden. Ich kann also nicht zu langsam gewesen sein, außer es gab die BluRay nur am Montag Vormittag zu dem Preis... Könnt ihr sagen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt dies aktuell war? Weil in der News stand auch das Datum vom 22.03. Also muss es da auch noch aktuell gewesen sein.


----------



## feivel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ok..jetzt kann man sie zu diesem preis vorbestellen..schau nochmal nach 
ich hab grad vorbestellt


----------



## rebel4life (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Left 4 Dead 2 gibt es gerade bei Steam für 25€, jetzt schauen wir mal bei Amazon UK rein:

Left 4 Dead 2 (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Wer kauft das also bei Steam? Kommt zwar in etwa aufs gleiche, dafür hat man bei Amazon ne nette Verpackung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Amazon ändert die Preise teils ständig, da ist es manchmal schwierig mit dem Schnäppchenführer hinterher zu kommen. Beispiel Modern Warfare 2: Immer zum Wochenende wird der Preis auf 19,99 gesenkt und dann wieder erhöht. 

Danke für den Tipp mit Left4Dead bei Amazon UK, wurde geupdated.


----------



## mathal84 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Shesira schrieb:


> Was heißt zu langsam? Den Schnäppchenführer mit dieser News hab ich Montag 18:12 Uhr erhalten. Selbst bestellt hab ich den Film auf BluRay am 21.03. (Sonntag) zum Preis von 14,99€. Deswegen bin ich auch darauf aufmerksam geworden. Ich kann also nicht zu langsam gewesen sein, außer es gab die BluRay nur am Montag Vormittag zu dem Preis... Könnt ihr sagen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt dies aktuell war? Weil in der News stand auch das Datum vom 22.03. Also muss es da auch noch aktuell gewesen sein.



ich hatte bei Guitar Hero 5 letztes Jahr bei Amazon: Freitag Abend in den Einkaufswagen, Samstag früh - 12 € teurer. Dachte ich mir: mist, ist immer noch billiger, vielleicht jetzt noch schnell bestellen bevors noch teurer wird. Dann ein Telefonanruf, nach 10 Minuten nochmal aktualisiert: 20 € billiger, also 8 billiger als Freitag.

Moral von der Geschicht: Minuten könnne bares Geld sparen


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*TIP:*
*Hangover (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] heute bei amazon für 9,89 Euro

*


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



alphasoldier2k9 schrieb:


> *TIP:*
> *Hangover (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] heute bei amazon für 9,89 Euro
> 
> *



sehr geil..super Film,
ich bin schon versucht...
aber ich hab ihn letztens erst gesehen..vielleicht wart ich trotzdem dann


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

super crank fur unter 10,- euro 

aber !!!
da ab 18 nicht versandkostenfrei !
kostet 5,- extra
somit wieder uninteressant.

ps: crank gibt es als bd im satur ludwigshafen fur 9,99 euro.


----------



## Zsinj (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Muss mal wieder was einbringen 

Die 
Spacecenter Babylon 5 - Complete Collection 
kostet momentan nur 
EUR 75,97 
Enthalten sind alle 5 Staffeln, sowie die 7 Filme. 

Babylos 5 ist eine der besten, wenn nicht die beste Scifi Serie, die ich einfach nur jedem empfehlen kann. 


Ajo, 
2012 kostet momentan nur noch EUR 8,89


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

heute im angebot bei amazon (blu-ray):
(Blu-ray Frühjahrsputz - Topseller bis zu 30% reduziert )

"transpoter 3"
und
"das 5 element"
je 9,89 Euro versandkostenfrei


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

angebot MM
Konzert blu-ray
beyonce
tote hosen,
kylie,
pink,
acdc
für je 8,90 euro


----------



## rebel4life (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Torchlight gibt es bei Amazon UK gerade für 18 Pfund, lohnt sich aber nicht, da es Steam gerade für 4€ drinnen hat.

Torchlight (PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## polarwuschel82 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Battlefield Bad Company 2

Amazon.de 15:00 gesehen

32,99 EUR Limited Editon PC


----------



## Zombiez (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

metro2033 gibts bei Amazon für 28,99€ ohne Gutschein. Der Gutschein geht aber trotzdem noch, sodass

*METRO2033 für 13,99 inkl. Versand* zu haben ist. TOP!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:Krasser Wertverfall für ein Spiel.  Eine Woche nach release zum low budget Preis.


----------



## polarwuschel82 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



alphasoldier2k9 schrieb:


> super crank fur unter 10,- euro
> 
> aber !!!
> da ab 18 nicht versandkostenfrei !
> ...




Mein Gott bin ich froh das ich in Österreich wohne. Dass bei jeder Sendung das Alter überprüft wird find ich lächerlich, warum wird das nirgends gespeichert?
Wir sind ja noch alle relativ jung sag ich mal, mehr oder weniger...
Wenn ich 50 Jahre alt bin und ich bestell mir was über 18 fühle ich mich ernsthaft gefrotzelt wenn ich 5 euro altersbestätigungsdingsbums zahlen muss.


----------



## v3rtex (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für den Preis wollte ich es mir eben zulegen, doch leider ist die Aktion bei Amazon "nicht mehr gültig"

Für 28,99€ können sie es behalten


----------



## marcus_T (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



polarwuschel82 schrieb:


> Mein Gott bin ich froh das ich in Österreich wohne. Dass bei jeder Sendung das Alter überprüft wird find ich lächerlich, warum wird das nirgends gespeichert?
> Wir sind ja noch alle relativ jung sag ich mal, mehr oder weniger...
> Wenn ich 50 Jahre alt bin und ich bestell mir was über 18 fühle ich mich ernsthaft gefrotzelt wenn ich 5 euro altersbestätigungsdingsbums zahlen muss.





Shooterplanet - Alles über 3D-Shooter und Action-Games für PC und Konsolen


----------



## polarwuschel82 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich finds ja eigentlich wirklich riesig doof, dass Modern Warfare 2 seit Wochen so Günstig ist und Modern Warfare 1 immer noch über 40 Euro kostet. GRML
Das Spiel ist nun wirklich nicht mehr aktuell.

Lg
Polarwuschel


----------



## Benne123 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gerade gefreut, dass man Metro 2033 für 8.99€ bekommt und nun ist der Gutschein nicht mehr gültig


----------



## TheGamler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Benne123 schrieb:


> Gerade gefreut, dass man Metro 2033 für 8.99€ bekommt und nun ist der Gutschein nicht mehr gültig



Kann ich bestätigen, der Gutscheincode ist *nicht mehr gültig*!


----------



## exp (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gibt grad bei Amazon die ersten 5 Seasons von Akte X  für jeweils 9,99! Wer bekommt denn hier von den pcghlern die tipps??
http://www.amazon.de/Akte-Season-Collection-David-Duchovny/dp/B00190MVNO/ref=pd_sim_d_8


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja echt schade, dass die nun bei Metro den Gutscheincode deaktiviert haben, aber danke für die Tipps. Schnäppchentipps könnt ihr mir auch immer gerne via PM senden


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



polarwuschel82 schrieb:


> Ich finds ja eigentlich wirklich riesig doof, dass Modern Warfare 2 seit Wochen so Günstig ist und Modern Warfare 1 immer noch über 40 Euro kostet. GRML
> Das Spiel ist nun wirklich nicht mehr aktuell.
> 
> Lg
> Polarwuschel



es gibt gute Spiele und schlechte und die schlechten fallen meist sehr schnell im Preis weil sie keiner kauft


----------



## polarwuschel82 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> es gibt gute Spiele und schlechte und die schlechten fallen meist sehr schnell im Preis weil sie keiner kauft



möchte natürlich keine diskussion lostreten,... aber soooo schlecht ist MW2 auch wieder nicht. OK das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Dedicated Server ist sicher ein großes Manko. Nichts desto trotz war es und ist es eines der meistverkauftesten Spiele überhaupt. So Punkt


----------



## mathal84 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> es gibt gute Spiele und schlechte und die schlechten fallen meist sehr schnell im Preis weil sie keiner kauft



oja voll schlecht was Activision mit MW2 eingenommen hat und damit an Kopien von MW2 verkauft hat


----------



## oldmanDF (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zombiez schrieb:


> metro2033 gibts bei Amazon für 28,99€ ohne Gutschein. Der Gutschein geht aber trotzdem noch, sodass
> 
> *METRO2033 für 13,99 inkl. Versand* zu haben ist. TOP!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip! Habs gestern auch noch für 13,99 € bekommen! 

MfG


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

MW2 gibts derzeit bei WorldofVideo für 13€, wenn man Neukunde ist (15€ für Bestandkunden) und es sich in einer Filale abbholt. 
Versand kostet wie bei Amazon auch 5€, trotzdem 5€/7€ günstiger als Amazon.
Das halte ich für ein Mega Angebot!

World of Video: PC: Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2

Dieses Wochenende gibts zudem wieder Torchligt für gerade mal 4€ bei Steam.


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

28,99 EUR plus 5 EUR Versand für Metro 2033 ist m.E. kein Schnäppchen.

Selbst im überteuerten Blödmarkt (kaufe da ja sonst nicht ) kostet das Game nur 29,99 EUR (zum gleich mitnehmen)...


----------



## Zombiez (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> 28,99 EUR plus 5 EUR Versand für Metro 2033 ist m.E. kein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Selbst im überteuerten Blödmarkt (kaufe da ja sonst nicht ) kostet das Game nur 29,99 EUR (zum gleich mitnehmen)...



Was daran liegt, dass der 20€ Gutschein nicht mehr gültig ist. Ich und paar andere haben Metro gestern für 8.99+Porto gekauft. Achja heute schon angekommen mit Standard Versand


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, dass der 20€ Gutschein nicht mehr gültig ist. Ich und paar andere haben Metro gestern für 8.99+Porto gekauft. Achja heute schon angekommen mit Standard Versand



Das hat PCGH ja schon berücksichtigt...steht ja nix mehr von 8,99...


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Amazon UK, Assassins Creed 2 für rund 15 Pfund, da weiß man, dass die Engländer das boykottieren. 

Assassin's Creed II (PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## TheGamler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei "World of Video"  gibts CoD:MW2 für 14,99 (soviel ich gesehen hab versandkostenfrei, lediglich +2€ wegen FSK 18)

http://www.world-of-video.de und in die Suche "92338" eingeben (beachten das man in "PC" sucht) 



EDIT: Wei jemand ob die UK-Version von Dirt2 auch deutsch enthält?


----------



## eVoX (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Bei "World of Video"  gibts CoD:MW2 für 14,99 (soviel ich gesehen hab versandkostenfrei, lediglich +2€ wegen FSK 18)
> 
> http://www.world-of-video.de und in die Suche "92338" eingeben (beachten das man in "PC" sucht)
> 
> ...




Laut diversen Foren, ist Dirt 2 UK komplett auf deutsch spielbar.


----------



## exp (30. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hmm glaub das Xbox-Angebot bei amazon ist ausverkauft. 
ich sehs nur noch für 169,90€ (+contr) für für 248€ (+contr +fifa 10)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



exp schrieb:


> Hmm glaub das Xbox-Angebot bei amazon ist ausverkauft.
> ich sehs nur noch für 169,90€ (+contr) für für 248€ (+contr +fifa 10)



Bei mir funktioniert es noch und die werben immer noch damit. Einfach den genannten Link verwenden...


----------



## exp (30. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert es noch und die werben immer noch damit. Einfach den genannten Link verwenden...


 

 ja oh man jetzt seh ichs auch, steht ja drüber.... wer lesen kann...


----------



## feivel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

eigentlich ein guter preis, zusammen mit dem kommenden biosupdate mit einem usb stick eine günstige lösung ...


----------



## SebHei (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Tipp:

Hier ist Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 noch günstiger:

World of Video: PC, Xbox, Playstation, Gamecube,

Ist man Neukunde und ADAC-Mitglied zahlt man mit Altersprüfung nur 14,09 EUR - unschlagbar:

Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 	1 	14,99 € 	14,99 € 	 
Gutschrift	                                 1 	-2,00 € 	-2,00 € 	
PostIdent	                                 1 	2,00 € 	2,00 € 	
Versandkosten	                                 1 	0,00 € 	0,00 € 	
Vorkasse-Rabatt	1 	                                 -0,45 € 	-0,45 € 	
Rabatt für ADAC-Mitglieder	          1 	-0,45 € 	-0,45 € 	
                                                                  Summe: 14,09 €

Frag mich, wieso amazon stolze 5,00 € für den FSK18-Versand nimmt. Es scheint auch günstiger zu gehen, wie man sieht. Kassiert da amazon also auch mit?!


----------



## Overclocker06 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass Amazon genau die selben Preise anbieten wie MediaMarkt in den Prospekten?
Sobald das MM-Prospekt nicht mehr gültig ist, ziehen die Preise teilweise wieder sehr deutlich an!


----------



## polarwuschel82 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



SebHei schrieb:


> Tipp:
> 
> Hier ist Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 noch günstiger:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung wieviel dieser Dienst das Alter zu kontrollieren bei DHL selbst kostet und wieviel von Amazon selbst draufgeschlagen wurde.
Es gibt aber offensichtlich Anbieter die diese Altersüberprüfung schon ab 3 Euro machen. Also vermute ich das sich da Amazon 2 Euro für den *augenliedrunterzieh für den Organisatorischen "Aufwand" selbst behält.

Und ich kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen... ich bin äußerst glücklich darüber das ich in Österreich wohne, denn bei uns machens das nicht mit den 5 Euro mehr wegen Altersüberprüfung und darüber bin ich sehr sehr glücklich.


----------



## THOR (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für die Blu-Ray´s Fluch der Karibik sollte jemand den Link kontrollieren. Die kosten fast 19€ das Stück!!!


----------



## gpanda (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Einfach nur lächerlich. Da CoD 6 ein MP Game ist, aber der MP Part einfach nur kacke ist. Sie können es noch so im preis senken kaufen werd ich nicht.












.......ok für 10 Cent vielleicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Overclocker06 schrieb:


> Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass Amazon genau die selben Preise anbieten wie MediaMarkt in den Prospekten?
> Sobald das MM-Prospekt nicht mehr gültig ist, ziehen die Preise teilweise wieder sehr deutlich an!



Alles Strategie. Viele User schauen im Web nach ob es da genauso viel kostet, bevor die in den MediaMarkt fahren... Amazon schnappt sich so User, die eigentlich bei MM, Saturn, etc. kaufen würden...


----------



## Skaos (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade dass es bei GTA nur die Download-Version is.. würde es dir normale Packung ein hätt ich zugeschlagen, war so ziehmlich der Preis auf den ich gewartet hab


----------



## mathal84 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



gpanda schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich. Da CoD 6 ein MP Game ist, aber der MP Part einfach nur kacke ist. Sie können es noch so im preis senken kaufen werd ich nicht.




also der SP-Mode ist locker die 20 Ocken wert


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Borderlands für 30€?!

Selbst Steam hat es für 25€, bei Amazon UK ist es für 18 Pfund drinnen.

Borderlands (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## feivel (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gremlins - Kleine Monster [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Zachary Galligan, Phoebe Cates, Hoyt Axton, Francis Lee McCain, Keye Luke, Joe Dante: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## ReVan1199 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ati hd 5850
Powercolor ATI Radeon HD 5850 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## rebel4life (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wäre echt ein Schnäppchen, nur leider wird die für den Preis nie verschickt...

Bei Idiocracy müsst ihr zuschlagen, der Film ist genial^^


----------



## TriblexXx1980 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

...Mist hätte ich das nur eher gewusst habe erst am Samstag Crysis Limited Edition für 25 Euro gekauft .......hmmnaja aber Hammer Game war trotzdem sein geld wert..


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Crysis Special Edition gibt`s leider nicht mehr für 10,99 Euro + 3 Euro Versand.


----------



## mathal84 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Bei Idiocracy müsst ihr zuschlagen, der Film ist genial^^



ich fand den richtig erschreckend, etwa so wird es kommen... nur nicht in 500 Jahren, ich seh das in 2 bis 3 Generationen


----------



## Hackman (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ati hd 5850
> Powercolor ATI Radeon HD 5850 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Wow, versandfertig in 1-3 Monaten. Was für ne Aussage


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

cod6 noch ein paar euronen billiger....und es landet im warenkorb.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Danke für den Tipp mit der Grafikkarte, ich habs mal verlinkt... man kann ja wieder stornieren, wenn die Lieferung zu lange dauert.


----------



## holybabel (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Notebooksbilliger gibt es die GraKa für 259€ (leider + Versand) sofort lieferbar.

PowerColor 1024MB 5850 PCIe


----------



## TheGamler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie sind die Games in diesem 4Games-Pack?
Kein Game sagt mir iwas ^^
Der Preis ist zwar sehr ansprechend, aber wenn´s nix taugt...


----------



## x4rd45 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

stalin blabla ist mist das weiß ich noch von dem rest weiß ich auch nichts mehr ^^ also ich werde sie mir nihct kaufen


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



holybabel schrieb:


> Bei Notebooksbilliger gibt es die GraKa für 259€ (leider + Versand) sofort lieferbar.
> 
> PowerColor 1024MB 5850 PCIe



Schon lääääääängst ausverkauft !


----------



## Knuffi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für 279€ inkl. Dirt 2 Gutschein habe ich mir am Samstag eine Powercolor 5850 PCS+ gekauft.
ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer in Berlin - PowerColor HD5850 PCS+ | Grafikadapter | Radeon HD 5850 | PCI Express 2.1 x16 | 1 GB GDDR5 | 2 x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 2029970
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte und Lüfter ist schön leise.


----------



## mathal84 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Stalin Subway und der Rest ist der übelste Dreck, da doch lieber die 6 Euro auf die Schienen legen - hat man mehr von


----------



## Totengräber (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nix mit auf Lager für die 480GTX bei SB, man müste mal weiterlesen^^



 *Versand:* Auf Lager.            Versand aus Deutschland
 *Anmerkungen: * Jetzt Vorbestellen. Auslieferung erfolgt Ende April ab  Verfügbarkeit. Konto wird erst bei Auslieferung belastet. Neu, OVP und  mit Rechnung.              (       «       Text  kürzen        )


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

aha, das ist ja mal ne verarsche. ^^

bis vor wenigen minuten war hier F&M Online Shop / Computer und mehr die HD5870 Vapor-X Rev.1 für 345 euro angeboten... aber offenbar ist sie schon wieder vergriffen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"Lieferbar in 1-3 Monaten" ist wirklich eine hilfreiche Angabe ...



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> aha, das ist ja mal ne verarsche. ^^
> 
> bis vor wenigen minuten war hier F&M Online Shop / Computer und mehr die HD5870 Vapor-X Rev.1 für 345 euro angeboten... aber offenbar ist sie schon wieder vergriffen.



Woran erkennst du, dass es die erste Version ist? Ich sehe keine SKU-Nummer. Die symbolische Packung und der GPU-Takt – 875 anstelle von 870 MHz – deuten auf die Revision 2 hin.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Lieferbar in 1-3 Monaten" ist wirklich eine hilfreiche Angabe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das stimmt allerdings. ich bin über geizhals.at/deutschland zu dem angebot gekommen, da war es unter rev.1 eingeordnet - was aber offenbar nicht richtig ist.

edit: die artikelnummer 21161-03-*50*R weißt auch auf rev.2 hin, das alte modell hat 21161-03-*40*R.
im prinzip ist es aber egal, 345€ wären so oder so ein toller preis.


----------



## Species0001 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab mir direkt mal alle 9 Staffeln von Akte X bestellt. Für insgesamt 90€ echt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## mathal84 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Hab mir direkt mal alle 9 Staffeln von Akte X bestellt. Für insgesamt 90€ echt ein Schnäppchen.



ich war ein großer Fan als es im Tv kam, habe mir letztens die 1. Staffel gekauft und bin dann doch aus allen Wolken gefallen... nicht mehr so gut wie in der Jugend.

Ich hoffe mal dass es dir da anders geht, denn dann sind 90€ schon knackig


----------



## jobo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja, echt Klasse! 
Crysis ist auch super günstig bei Amazon!


----------



## Zombiez (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nero gratis? Eher umsonst, die ham zuviel versaut mit den letzten 3-4 Versionen...
Dann lieber das kostenlose cdburnerxp.
Kennt ja hoffentlich jeder den Unterschied zwischen kostenlos und umsonst?!


----------



## Darkscream (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Time Shift für 2,68€ bei Amazon - also ich fand es geil


----------



## marcus_T (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Nero gratis? Eher umsonst, die ham zuviel versaut mit den letzten 3-4 Versionen...
> Dann lieber das kostenlose cdburnerxp.
> Kennt ja hoffentlich jeder den Unterschied zwischen kostenlos und umsonst?!




vorallem wollen die 6,90 Eu für den Versand 
das Nero Zeitalter ist vorbei.


----------



## mathal84 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hm... winxp von T-Systems mit 

DVD NEU - Lizenzaufkleber kann Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen


----------



## holybabel (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Vista-Auktion ist schon beendet, hier eine Vista Business 32bit vom gleichen ebay Account zum gleichen Preis.

MS Windows Vista Business 32 Bit inkl. SP1 DEUTSCH DVD bei eBay.de: Windows Vista (endet 15.04.10 20:45:47 MESZ)


----------



## holybabel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Noch bis Samstag 12 Uhr:

SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5850 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (11162-00-51R) Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5850 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (11162-00-51R)

Sofort lieferbar für 259€ + 9€ Versand


----------



## Reigenspieler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



holybabel schrieb:


> Noch bis Samstag 12 Uhr:
> 
> SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5850 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (11162-00-51R) Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5850 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (11162-00-51R)
> 
> Sofort lieferbar für 259€ + 9€ Versand


Na und? Pixmania = Für n Arsch!


----------



## Overclocker06 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ihr habt bei Sherlock Holmes die DVD verlinkt. Die Bluray kostet allerdings 17€ =P


----------



## SebHei (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



gpanda schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich. Da CoD 6 ein MP Game ist, aber der MP Part einfach nur kacke ist. Sie können es noch so im preis senken kaufen werd ich nicht.
> 
> .......ok für 10 Cent vielleicht.




Sorry, aber ich weiß echt nicht, was alle haben, die auf dem MP von CoD 6 - Modern Warfare 2 herumhacken. 

Der MP rockt ordentlich, motiviert ungemein und klappt zudem bei mir ohne große Probleme. Klar hin u. wieder geht mal der Host flöten u. ein neuer wird gesucht. Dies dauert aber nur einige Sekunden und weiter gehts.

Auch das Spiele "suchen" klappt innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden. Einzige Mankos sind die nicht vorhandene Map-Auswahl sowie keine unabhängigen Server - das wars aber auch schon!

Alle, die Interesse an Modern Warfare 2 haben, sollten sich nicht abschrecken lassen!


----------



## Joshy875 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

und wo sind jetzt die Cougar Netzteile?


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



> *Update 22.04.2010:* Der Online-Shop Notebooksbilliger hat uns informiert, dass man gerade eine kleine Lieferung mit GTX-470/480-Grafikkarten erhalten hat. Folgende Modelle sind derzeit lagernd:


 
Bei den Preisen von 399€ für ne 470 und 549€ bzw. sogar 599€ für ne 480 werden die Karten bei dem Laden wohl auch noch länger lagernd bleiben^^

Hab meine Asus GTX470 bei Mindfactory für 372€ (NN-Gebühren schon eingerechnet) gekriegt und das war schon teuer!


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen von 399€ für ne 470 und 549€ bzw. sogar 599€ für ne 480 werden die Karten bei dem Laden wohl auch noch länger lagernd bleiben^^


Jop, viel viel zu teuer aber ich denke das die Karten tzd. weggehen, da es m. M. n. genug Leute gibt die bereit sind so viel Geld für solche Karten auszugeben.

p.s.: Bei Fudzilla wird sogar von einer GTX480 berichtet, von Palit glaube ich, welche für 700€ erhältlich sein soll.

MfG


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen von 399€ für ne 470 und 549€ bzw. sogar 599€ für ne 480 werden die Karten bei dem Laden wohl auch noch länger lagernd bleiben^^
> 
> Hab meine Asus GTX470 bei Mindfactory für 372€ (NN-Gebühren schon eingerechnet) gekriegt und das war schon teuer!


Amazon.co.uk bietet die beiden GTX470 und GTX480 von Zotac relativ günstig an.


----------



## icykante (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Geilomat!!! 

Obwohl ich ein kleiner Nvidia FAN bin, müssten man diese beiden Karten boykotieren. Was sind das denn für Preise?! Kommt bitte nicht mit Angebot - Nachfrage Gedöns.... Das ist wirklich nur noch ABZOCKE!!! Genauso wie die Benzinpreise... *


----------



## anton-san (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab meine gerade abbestellt.(499.-€)Habe von meinem Händler ne Mail bekommen das die Karte im Mail wohl erst verfügbar iat.Taucht aber jetzt in seinem Shop für 569.- € als sofort lieferbar auf.FU Das problem ist das gleiche als ich mir damals die 280 GTX bestellt hatte.Nvidia ihr seid Lusch...Und eure Händler auch....Haupsche die Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen und andere Warten lassen die regulär bestellt haben um nen schnellen Euro zu machen.Lass mir jetzt die Kohle zurück Überweisen....mit mir nicht.ATI ich komme.


----------



## Eiche (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

der Prolimatech-Kühler MK-13  funktoniert mit der GTX 480 nicht !!!!!!


----------



## Marty66 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich stimme Euch zu, einen Shop der seine Vorbesteller Kunden hinhält, damit er die Ware teurer verkaufen kann, wird auch im Service später nicht sehr fair zu seinen Kunden sein Also Finger weg von solchen Händlern. Bei den seriösen Händlern ist die Standard GTX 480 für unter 500€ gelistet. Meine Karten habe ich bei einem Händler in Hannover vorbestellt, von dem ich weiß, das er mich nicht abzieht(Ok, ich kenne Ihn persöhnlich) Mit viel Glück kommen meine beiden 480er nächste Woche


----------



## Raykert (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

also mal so ein kleiner tipp wegen avatar:
da ich im kaufland nebenbei arbeite kann ich schon mal sagen dass es vor allem zu dvd (auch zur bd) von avatar ab sofort ein angebot gibt. die bluray is dabei nicht so interessant (kostet 22,99). die dvd gibts für 12,99. ABER man bekommt bei beiden artikel gutscheine fürs kaufland in höhe von 5 €.damit wäre die dvd für 7,99 zu haben. die gutscheine können jedoch nicht paar ausgezahlt werden.
greetz und schönes wochenende 
raykert


----------



## Zombiez (23. April 2010)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Amazon.co.uk bietet die beiden GTX470 und GTX480 von Zotac relativ günstig an.



Zoll freut sich schon oder wurde was an der 150€ freigrenze geändert? 360€ für die gtx470+19%mwst+Gebühren sind jetzt nicht grade wenig...


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

UK gehört zur Zollunion -> Kein Zoll


----------



## mathal84 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora: Amazon.de: Sam Worthington, Zoë Saldaña, Sigourney Weaver, Stephen Lang, Michelle Rodriguez, Giovanni Ribisi, James Cameron, Jon Landau: DVD & Blu-ray

Avatar DVD für 7,89 €, da hat wieder wer Media/saturn unterboten


----------



## slayerdaniel (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ok, für diesen Preis hab ich gleich mal Avatar u paar andere DVD´s bestellt


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora: Amazon.de: Sam Worthington, Zoë Saldaña, Sigourney Weaver, Stephen Lang, Michelle Rodriguez, Giovanni Ribisi, James Cameron, Jon Landau: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> Avatar DVD für 7,89 €, da hat wieder wer Media/saturn unterboten



find ich gut.. als vorbesteller krieg ich jez glatt nochmal 2 euro rückerstattet von amazon  hoffentlich sackt die nackte wahrheit auch nochmal


----------



## Species0001 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> hoffentlich sackt die nackte wahrheit auch nochmal


Den Film schaut man sich auch nur wegen der Heigl an, wa?


----------



## jobo (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jaaa! Avatar ist super günstig, das musste ich zuschlagen! Hoffentlich kommt die DVD bald! 

Crysis ist auch super günstig und kann immernoch mit fast allen aktuellen Spielen mithalten! Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen!!!


----------



## Chris254 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



jobo schrieb:


> Jaaa! Avatar ist super günstig, das musste ich zuschlagen! Hoffentlich kommt die DVD bald!



Bei uns im MediMax gibt´s die Avatar Blu-Ray für 13,99.


----------



## Hackman (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für nen Zehner würde ich Bioshock 2 kaufen, soviel zahlt man eben für nen Expansion Pack 
Und für den Preis ist mir dann auch SecuRom und Online-Speichern (was ja glaub ich nicht Pflicht ist) egal, oder ob ich's weiterverkaufen kann....


----------



## HansImfritz (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Chris254 schrieb:


> Bei uns im MediMax gibt´s die Avatar Blu-Ray für 13,99.



und im kaufland für €12,98


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



HansImfritz schrieb:


> und im kaufland für €12,98


und die DVD Variante für 8 € (ProMarkt)


----------



## gemCraft (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich möchte eben schnell nur auf ein Schreibfehler im Update aufmerksam machen.

Update 28.04.2010: Amazon bietet die Vorbestellmöglichkeit für das Wepad. Die Standardversion des Wepads mit WLAN kostet 449 Euro, die Wepad-3G-Variante liegt bei *69 Euro.*

Da fehlt bei dem Preis eine 5 also 569 Euro.


----------



## TheGamler (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> die Wepad-3G-Variante liegt bei 69 Euro


Ich halt zwar nix von den Dingern, aber für den Preis würd sogar ich mit dem Gedanken spielen 

EDIT: Mist viiiel zu langsam ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann mir mal wer erklären was SC II in einem SCHNÄPPCHENführer verloren hat wenn es überall weit über 50€ kostet ?!


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

StarCraft 2 ist nicht wegen des angeblichen Release Datums jetzt so beliebt bei Amazon, sondern weil sie pro Vorbestellung einen Beta Key raus werfen !

Und ein Schnäppchen ist es auch nicht mit 55euronen


----------



## rebel4life (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dann bestell ich es mir vor, hol mir den Beta Key, stornieren kann ich es immer noch.


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. April 2010)

*Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*

Steam hat im Moment eine Sonderaktion bezügl. Codemasters-Rennspiele,
z.B. DiRT 2 für 12,49 EUR, DiRT für 2,25 EUR, GRID für 6,24 EUR etc.

Einfach mal reinschauen


----------



## Zsinj (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Steam hat im Moment eine Sonderaktion bezügl. Codemasters-Rennspiele,
> z.B. DiRT 2 für 12,49 EUR, DiRT für 2,25 EUR, GRID für 6,24 EUR etc.
> 
> Einfach mal reinschauen


Hört sich interessant an, muss ich mir mal genauer Anschauen, dankööö.


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, muss ich mir mal genauer Anschauen, dankööö.



Wundert mich, dass PCGH die Aktion mit Steam/Codemasters nicht in den Artikel eingebaut hat. Oder werden die von Amazon gesponsert ?!


----------



## Zsinj (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich denke mal das wussten die nur noch nicht  
Spätestens morgen wirds drin sein.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Steam hat im Moment eine Sonderaktion bezügl. Codemasters-Rennspiele,
> z.B. DiRT 2 für 12,49 EUR, DiRT für 2,25 EUR, GRID für 6,24 EUR etc.
> 
> Einfach mal reinschauen



Interessanter war das es am Wochenende GTA IV für einen Tag für 7,50€ bei Steam gab das finde ich hätte man ruhig führen können. Eigentlich finde ich GTA IV toll habs bei Freunden gespielt und würde bei dem Preis zugreifen, aber erstes ich halte nix von Steam kaufen und zweitens dauert bei GTA IV das runterladen bestimmt ne halbe Ewigkeit.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass PCGH die Aktion mit Steam/Codemasters nicht in den Artikel eingebaut hat. Oder werden die von Amazon gesponsert ?!



kommt - sorry, der Kollege, der das sonst macht mit dem Schnäppchenführer, hat diese Woche Urlaub.


----------



## michelthemaster (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Steam hat im Moment eine Sonderaktion bezügl. Codemasters-Rennspiele,
> z.B. DiRT 2 für 12,49 EUR, DiRT für 2,25 EUR, GRID für 6,24 EUR etc.
> 
> Einfach mal reinschauen



Hab schon zugeschlagen, schon fast witzlos der Preis  Dirt 2 alleine kostet glaub noch mindestes doppelt so viel wie hier alle Spiele zusammen, super Aktion bei Steam, Leute, schlagt zu, so günstig kommt man sonst nur selten an so gute Spiele 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Hab mir natürlich gleich das ganze Pack geholt ^^


----------



## Zsinj (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Interessanter war das es am Wochenende GTA IV für einen Tag für 7,50€ bei Steam gab das finde ich hätte man ruhig führen können. Eigentlich finde ich GTA IV toll habs bei Freunden gespielt und würde bei dem Preis zugreifen, aber erstes ich halte nix von Steam kaufen und zweitens dauert bei GTA IV das runterladen bestimmt ne halbe Ewigkeit.


Kommt (normalerweise) nur auf die Größe und deine Bandbreite an  Momentan läd das ganze Racing Pack mit durchschnittlich 15-20MBit. Scheinen wohl gerade mehrere herunterzuladen. 

7,50 für GTA würden sich nicht schlecht anhören. Vielleicht kommt es ja bald nochmal. Wurde eigentlich die Pflicht sich bei dem halben Dutzend Diensten anzumelden jetzt aufgehoben? Irgendwas war doch da mal..


----------



## mathal84 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Interessanter war das es am Wochenende GTA IV für einen Tag für 7,50€ bei Steam gab das finde ich hätte man ruhig führen können.



einfach hier posten wenn man sowas sieht


----------



## _Snaker_ (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*

das gesamte codemaster racing package mit dirt, dir2, fuel, toca race driver und grid für nur 16€ ! da schlag sogar ich zu


----------



## michae1971 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



mathal84 schrieb:


> einfach hier posten wenn man sowas sieht


 Bitte.


----------



## Weyoun (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Passt vieleicht auch hier rein:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE gibts bei Amazon.de grad für 222,79 Euro. Irgendwie nen guter Preis .

Grüße


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Codemasters-Games bei Steam !*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> das gesamte codemaster racing package mit dirt, dir2, fuel, toca race driver und grid für nur 16€ ! da schlag sogar ich zu



Jo bei dem Preis konnte ich auch nicht wiederstehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Habe gestern einen Ipod Touch 32Gb bestellt. Das Angebot mit den Kopfhörern gibts ja erst seit heute glaube ich. Mich beim Amazon Kundenservice gemeldet und jetzt bekomme ich die Kopfhörer auch kostenlos nachgeliefert.


----------



## Low (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was denn für Kopfhörer? So billige Apple teile oder gute z.B. von sennheiser ?


----------



## TheGamler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Weyoun schrieb:


> Passt vieleicht auch hier rein:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE gibts bei Amazon.de grad für 222,79 Euro. Irgendwie nen guter Preis .
> 
> Grüße



Mist, das wollte ich gerade schreiben 
Dauert zwar 2-4Wochen bis zur Lieferung, aber wer´s nicht eilig hat 

Edit:
Oder eine 5850 für unter 200€?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002Q8T27G/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
Lieferdauer: 1-3 Monate


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Geil n AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition für ca. 223,- Euro und das bei AMAZON.de direkt, die zwei-vier Wochen Lieferzeit kann ich da locker aushalten, hab eh noch kein Biosupdate (bin aber zuversichtlich).. Geil geil geil.. THX PCGH


----------



## kuer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Amazon hat schon zurück gezogen  Aber meine Bestellung steht noch und ist noch nicht storniert. Also habe ich noch Hoffnung, das ich den Prozie bekomme zu dem Preis (hoff)


----------



## Lorin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Meine Bestellung steht auch noch. Hoffe wir bekommen keinen Storno.... *daumendrück*


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Lorin schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung steht auch noch. Hoffe wir bekommen keinen Storno.... *daumendrück*


Bestellung ist weg..... Aber es kam noch nicht mal eine Storno-Email?!

edit
Email ist da. Also, war nix, aber was soll's. Dann hol ich mir von dem gesparten Geld halt eine Intel-SSD oder so, spürt man im Alltag sowieso noch mehr als einen Sechskerner.


----------



## Weyoun (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Bestellung ist weg..... Aber es kam noch nicht mal eine Storno-Email?!
> 
> edit
> Email ist da. Also, war nix, aber was soll's. Dann hol ich mir von dem gesparten Geld halt eine Intel-SSD oder so, spürt man im Alltag sowieso noch mehr als einen Sechskerner.



dito

War doch zu schön um wahr zu ein .
Dann halt  noch warten; vielleicht isses ja dann im Oktober oder später möglich zu dem Preis zu kaufen.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

drecks amazon wi**er.. wenn ich n falschen preis in der arbeit ausgeb muss ich auch dazu stehn, was is den des für ne kundenmentalität -.-


----------



## Hackman (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Amazon hat inzwischen Stornierungen rausgeschickt. (siehe hier) Irrtümer sind immer vorbehalten, da kann man sich eigentlich nicht drüber beklagen, das ist auch alles rechtlich abgesichert.
Aber Leute: Ich glaub den Preis um 220.- wird der ohnehin in ein paar Wochen haben. Macht einfach keinen Sinn, das 400 MhZ 100.- Aufpreis bedingen würden. Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Prestige" oder so. AMD muß die Preis knapp kalkulieren, das ist deren Überlebensstrategie. Außerdem kommt ja bald der i7 mit dem freien Multi, der ein direkter Konkurrents ein wird. Also Geduld! 
Ich warte ohnehin bis es ein paar mehr Boards gibt und die 95W Versionen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Low schrieb:


> Was denn für Kopfhörer? So billige Apple teile oder gute z.B. von sennheiser ?



Die: Denon AH-C 551 Ohrhörer silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Falls ihr mal ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, einfach hier posten oder per PM an mich, dann kommt es sofort rein


----------



## kmf (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Im Zuge meine Suche bin ich auf einen günstigen Händler bei ebay gestoßen. Der nennt sich hardwarebilliger. Dahinter verbirgt sich CSL-Computer aus Hannover. Die verramschen dort etwas angestaubte, aber neue Hardware zu kleinen Preisen. 

Hab mir da grad für eine Reparatur ein µATX-Board für unter 30€ inkl. Versand geschossen. Bei Alternate kostet es z.Z. 39 zuzügl. Versand.

Ich glaub Links zu ebay sind hier verboten, deswegen unterbleibt der mal hier.


----------



## Hackman (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der neue Weekend deal bei Steam: Sid meier's Civilization IV Complete, inklusive Colonization, für nen Zehner! Package: Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition
In Deutschland gibt's das als Ultimate für ca 14.- u.a. bei Amazon


----------



## Joshy875 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Weekend-Deals von Steam sind manchmal echt der Hammer!

übrigens kostet das neue "GTA4 Episodes from Liberty City" nur 19,99 € im E-Center!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Was hat ein 55€ teures, vorbestellbares Spiel (StarCraft 2) im *Schnäppchen*führer verloren? 

Ich "schnapp" da höchstes über wenn ich den Preis sehe.


----------



## Nimsiki (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Sapphire - RADEON HD 5850 für 221,03€*,

leider nicht lieferbar und bei dem Laden, der schon mal Insolvenz beantragt hatte, man kann dort aber scheinbar neuerdings auch auf Rechnung bestellen.

e-bug.de - Sapphire - RADEON HD 5850 - Grafikkarte - Radeon HD 5850 1257168000

Edit: Irgendwie fallen gerade die Preise bei der 5850...

Bei Mindfactory, Compuland, DriveCity & VibuOnline (alles der gleiche Laden) gibt es die *XFX Radeon HD5850 für 229,-*.
Momentan leider nicht auf Lager, soll aber ab dem 21.05.10 verfügbar sein.
Je nach Tageszeit bei der Bestellung gibt es bei einem der Vier kostenfreie Lieferung:

12:00 - 15:00 Uhr - http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php?products_id=622569&pid=geizhals
15:00 - 18:00 Uhr - http://www.vibuonline.de/product_info.php?products_id=622569&pid=geizhals
18:00 - 22:00 Uhr - http://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php?products_id=622569&pid=geizhals
00:00 - 06:00 Uhr - http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=622569&pid=geizhals


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## grubsnek (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Joshy875 schrieb:


> übrigens kostet das neue "GTA4 Episodes from Liberty City" nur 19,99 € im E-Center!



Ich wills auch so billig haben. Leider ist das nächste E-Center am anderen Ende der Stadt.


----------



## jobo (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hey Leute, 

könnt ihr nicht mal Hardware in den Schnäppchenführer aufnehmen? 
Ich fände es super wenn z.b. Grafikkarten, Cpus, Kühler, NTs und Co. auch im Schnäppchenführer zu finde wären.


----------



## Rolk (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier ist ein recht potenter CPU Kühler für 17,45 € incl. Versand:

REVOLTEC Pipe Tower PRO (RK005) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## Shesira (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wo ist bitte "Transformers 2 - Die Rache" im Angebot? Die 2-Disc Spezial-Edition von Teil 1 war schön öfters im Angebot...

Es wäre schön, wenn die Angebote auch dem entsprechen, wie sie mit Namen angepriesen werden.


----------



## mathal84 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Shesira schrieb:


> Wo ist bitte "Transformers 2 - Die Rache" im Angebot? Die 2-Disc Spezial-Edition von Teil 1 war schön öfters im Angebot...
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn die Angebote auch dem entsprechen, wie sie mit Namen angepriesen werden.




ich sehe Transformers 2 genauso stehen wie es angegeben ist?


----------



## holybabel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Verlinkt ist Transformers 1 in der 2-Disc Special Edition und nicht Transformers 2 - Die Rache. Da kostet die 2-Disc Special Edition als BluRay 26,99.

Transformers 2 - Die Rache (2 Discs) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Shia LaBeouf, Megan Fox, Josh Duhamel, Tyrese Gibson, John Turturro, Ramon Rodriguez, Isabel Lucas, John Benjamin Hickey, Michael Bay: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## mathal84 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



holybabel schrieb:


> Verlinkt ist Transformers 1 in der 2-Disc Special Edition und nicht Transformers 2 - Die Rache. Da kostet die 2-Disc Special Edition als BluRay 26,99.



ah ich sehs, ist wohl falsch gelesen worden
*Transformers - 2-Disc  Special Edition [Blu-ray]*


ist Transformers mit 2 Disc, nicht Transformers 2


----------



## rebel4life (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Rapidshare Accounts für 2,70€ - in der neuesten Computer Bild findet sich eine Karte für 30 Tage Rapidshare, die läuft frühestens in 2 Jahren ab, da der Account ansonsten 7€ kostet, ist das ein Schnäppchen. Die Zeitschrift ist zwar für Ablage "P", aber Hauptsache man hat die Karte.


Wer noch den Film "Der talentierte Mr. Ripley" will, kann sich auch gleich einmal die Version für 3,70€ kaufen.


Ein Mod machts vor: 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> wtf? Nen RS Acc für 1,50? Das ist ja goil  Wenn man seinen Acc damit verlängern kann, dann muss ich mir auch nen paar holen
> 
> @rebel: Btw. heute wird kein Geschäft aufhaben





Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ein Mod, der von RS lädt.





MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Was? Wie? Ich weiss von nichts


----------



## ReVan1199 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Steam gibt es jetzt Portal frei!!
Portal is FREE!


----------



## chrissv2 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Torchlight wurde im Preis gesenkt und kostet nur noch 16,90 Euro.



Torchlight kostet bei Steam 7,99 für Mac & PC

mfg
chris


----------



## Hackman (14. Mai 2010)

*World of Goo, Gish, Auqaria,...: das Humble Indie Bundle*

Leute! Hier ein Mega Angebot für Indie-Game-Fans, *leider nur noch 1 Tag*, mit dem ihr sogar noch einem guten Zweck spenden könnt: The Humble Indie Bundle (pay what you want for five awesome indie games)
Folgende Spiele bekommt ihr im Paket, frei von jeglichem DRM und zahlbar per Kreditkarte und Paypal:
*World of Goo, Gish, Aquaria, Lugaru, Penumbra. + Samorost 2* (wirklich ein liebevoll gemachter Geheimtipp)

*Der Clou: Bezahlt soviel ihr wollt*. Ihr könnt weiterhin wählen, wieviel von Eurem Geld an die Entwikler geht, und wieviel an wohltätige Aktionen gespendet wird! Bisher sind schon deutlich über 1,2 Mio USD zusammen gekommen. Also lasst Euch nicht lumpen und seid nicht knausrig 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Aw5C7WQ6g


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei denn Blu-Ray`s ist nichts dabei was ich haben will. Ein par habe ich schon und viele interessieren mich nicht. Die Preise sind aber super.


----------



## seeker (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Blu-Ray Auswahl ist echt nicht so pralle. Dafür waren letzten Monat soviel gute Aktionen, dass ich schon fast froh bin diesen nicht soviel Geld für Blu-Rays auszugeben 

Bei den Budget-DVDs ist nix gutes dabei. Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich "Smashing Mashine" zu holen: das ist die gekürzte 16er Fassung. Im Mediablöd gibts die Uncut für 7,99€.


----------



## wildthings86 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Super Schnäppchen kann man zugreifen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Guter Tipp mit der PS3... danke! Was ist neu in der Revision?


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Steam gibts auch der Sega Week! AvP ist 50% günstiger geworden!


----------



## polarwuschel82 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Siedler 7 Amazon... 29,98 EUR


Die Siedler 7: Mac: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibts auch der Sega Week! AvP ist 50% günstiger geworden!



Ich kann nur immer wieder auf meinen (aktuelleren! - verglichen mit dem Einkaufsführer ) User-News-Thread verweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html

*Eigenwerbung betreib*


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bad Company 2 hab ich aus der Videothek für 3 Euro übers Weekend geliehen. Mehr Zeit/Geld brauch ich für Singleplayer nicht.

29,98 für Multiplayer ist allerdings OK.


----------



## Elektro (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bad Company 2 gabs seit Montag bei Müller für 29,95 , am Dienstag hat Amazon reagiert und ebenfalls den Preis gesenkt. Ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen das die auch bei "ich bin doch nicht blöd" Markt Angeboten reagieren und die Preise anpassen. Die Marktwirtschaft scheint also noch zu funktionieren.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Media Markt gibt es Bad Company 2 für 25€ und andere neue günstige Spiele als beispiel noch dazu Comand and Conquer das neue stufe blabla


----------



## pascal2010 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

bad company 2 für 25 euro? cool^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> Bei Media Markt gibt es Bad Company 2 für 25€ und andere neue günstige Spiele als beispiel noch dazu Comand and Conquer das neue stufe blabla



Wenn das stimmt wäre das wirklich nicht schlecht, zumal auch die 5 Euro für die Altersüberprüfung eingespart werden, die ja bei Amazon auch noch anfallen.


----------



## Captain Future (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*hüstel*
Aoc RotGodslayer gibt's seit einiger Zeit ganz normal - das braucht keiner mehr vorzubestellen. Außerdem kostet's zurzeit 25,90, nicht 27-irgendwas.

Ihr solltet euer Zeug mal ein bißchen pflegen, anstatt es nur immer wieder nach oben zu stellen.


----------



## shiwa77 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Die Siedler 7 für 29,97 Euro


Bei Müller kosten zur Zeit alle Ubisoft Spiele, mit dem neuen Online-Kopierschutz 30€.
Woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## rebel4life (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Assassin's Creed II: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

In England ist es bei Ubisoft Spielen noch besser. *g*


----------



## Mario432 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Samsung ES73 Digitalkamera 12 Megapixel, also ich will mindestens 20Megapixel und dazu sollte sie nur halb so groß sein  lol


----------



## Seebaer (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Mario432 schrieb:


> Samsung ES73 Digitalkamera 12 Megapixel, also ich will mindestens 20Megapixel und dazu sollte sie nur halb so groß sein  lol


Informiere dich mal technisch.  Dann wüßtest Du was du von dir gegeben hast.....


----------



## Mario432 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Informiere dich mal technisch.  Dann wüßtest Du was du von dir gegeben hast.....



Dir ist schon klar das das ironisch gemeint war


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die BluRay Trilogie von HdR ist doch die Kinofassung oder? Also die geschnittene? 

Wenn ja dann warte ich immernoch verzweifelt auf die Uncut-Version die weitaus länger geht =(


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bad Company 2 gibts nicht für 21.99... zumindest nicht für den PC. Bei den Konsolen habe ich nicht geguckt.


----------



## holybabel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

War wohl nur ein ganz ganz kurzfristiges Angebot...


----------



## rebel4life (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Amazon UK würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> Amazon UK würde ich mal sagen...


Dir ist schon klar, dass die Preisangabe dort in Pfund ist?


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> Bei Media Markt gibt es Bad Company 2 für 25€ und andere neue günstige Spiele als beispiel noch dazu Comand and Conquer das neue stufe blabla


Ist BC2 immer dort noch so günstig?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die Preisangabe dort in Pfund ist?


Zumal da nebst der Umrechnung in € noch Steuern + Lieferung dabei kommen ... alles in allem dürftens um ~35€ werden. xD


----------



## rebel4life (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Steuern innerhalb der EU? Ich bitte dich - wenn man da 4-5 Spiele auf einmal kauft, dann ist es das auf jeden Fall wert, denn man hat keine 5€ Altersverifikation...

Zudem sind das alles Uncut Versionen.


----------



## Captain Future (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und weiter gehts:
"Am 28. Mai erscheint Trio mit 4 Fäusten - Staffel 1-3 exklusiv bei Amazon für 49,97 Euro.[…]. Sherlock Holmes auf DVD erscheint am 28. Mai und kann nun für günstige 9,95 Euro vorbestellt werden"
Bereits gestern brauchte man SH nicht mehr vorzubestellen. Dagegen ist der (entstandene) Tempusfehler bei Trio mit vier Fäustern (erscheint -> erschien) verzeihlich.

Also:


Captain Future schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euer Zeug mal ein bißchen pflegen, anstatt es nur immer wieder nach oben zu stellen.


----------



## Namaker (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also zu dem Preis sollte sich wirklich jeder schämen, der sich nicht My Name Is Earl kauft. Zwar ist die Serie in Dt. recht unbekannt, gehört aber in jedem Fall zu den Serien, die man gesehen haben muss.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

falls der Händler tatsächlich zu dem Preis liefern kann, würde ich diese Grakas als Schnäppchen bezeichnen.
ne HD5870 mit 2o48 mb Ram für 339€ hört sich aber zu gut an, die 5830 für 179€ sollte aber problemlos gehen.
ATI -

falls jemand bestellt, wäre es korrekt wenn er seine Erfahrungen hier posten würde


brauche nix, nur ne Graka


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das sieht nach einem Bug aus (aus 4 mach 3 => aus 439 wird 339), aber da sollte man sein Glück versuchen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem Bug aus (aus 4 mach 3 => aus 439 wird 339), aber da sollte man sein Glück versuchen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


hab sie soeben bestellt.
direkt nach bestellvorgang dort angerufen und der meinte, dass noch eine vorrätig sei - worauf ich sagte, dass es recht dreist von mir wäre, nachzufragen, ob ich die karte bekäme...
seine antwort: meinten sie nicht eben, sie haben schon bestellt?
ich: ja
er: na dann ist nach ihnen jetzt noch eine vorrätig

xD

hab dann gleich noch, weils nicht während des bestellvorgangs auswählbar war, die bestellung auf nachnahme umstellen lassen. (bin ja nich doof und überweise geld und warte dann evtl monatelang)

der nette herr meinte: geht aber trotzdem erst am samstag raus.

na mal schauen, was ich dann mit der karte mache... mir reicht meine 5770 xD
war nur ne reflexbestellung 

ich denke, ich werd sie mal testen und dann kommt sie auf ebay.


----------



## mospider (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Preise bei "edvspezial24" sind zu gut um wahr zu sein.
Im Internet ist nichts zu finden über die Firma.
Ich würde mich nicht trauen, da was zu bestellen.

Selbst bei Nachnahme nicht ungefährlich, könnte ja auch ein Stein im Karton sein.


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

dann werd ich den karton einfach direkt in der post öffnen und den inhalt kontrollieren.  aber danke für die warnung. Hatte ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## mospider (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Post darf beim Öffnen der Pakete nicht dabei sein oder den Inhalt bezeugen, soviel ich weiß. Wenn du das Paket geöffnet hast ist es zu spät und der Postbote nimmt es nicht zurück.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Können schon, aber machen nicht, denn dann bekommt er zuletzt einen aufn Deckel und das Risiko geht kein Postbote ein.


----------



## Vhailor (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wenn das ein seriöser Laden ist, beiße ich mir bei der 5870E echt in den A****.
Soweit ich das noch weiß, war die Anfang Mai nicht für unter 400 zu bekommen. Preisverfall per se ok - aber das ist krass!


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die günstigste eyefinity6 bekommt man für 403€+versand Club 3D Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition, 2048MB GDDR5, 6x mini DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (CGAX-58748DP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## cLANs (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Beim Link von http://www.edvspezial24.de kommt nur noch:


> Die angeforderte Seite existiert nicht.
> Die von Ihnen gewählte Seite wurde möglicherweise gelöscht  oder umbenannt. Klicken Sie auf die folgende Seite, um zur Webseite zu  gelangen.



Und dann geht es weiter mit:


> *[FONT=georgia,  Times New Roman, arial, sans-serif]Diesmal erhaltet ihr euer  Geld zurück[/FONT]*


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hab zum glück direkt geschaltet und war nicht so blöd, direkt zu überweisen xD  sondern hab per nachnahme bestellt :-p


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> edvspezial24.de Whois
> Refresh whois informations
> 
> % Copyright (c) 2009 by DENIC
> ...





> Domain:      edvspezial24.de
> Domain-Ace:  edvspezial24.de
> Nserver:     shades14.rzone.de
> Nserver:     docks06.rzone.de
> ...



Pech für alle, die da überwiesen haben...


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hab mir seine agb gespeichert incl. seiner handynummer, name und anschrift. Wenn ich von nachtschicht daheim bin, poste ich sie.


----------



## FloW^^ (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen
> 
> Lieferung
> 
> ...


am telefon klang er aber eher alles andere als nach leipziger.
eher raum köln.


----------



## feivel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

The Dark Knight - 2-Disc Special Edition [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Christian Bale, Heath Ledger, Aaron Eckhart, Morgan Freeman, Maggie Gyllenhaal, Michael Caine, Gary Oldman, Christopher Nolan: DVD & Blu-ray

Wer The Dark Knight noch nicht kann kann eigentlich hier zuschlagen, Preis billiger als auf DVD und bei Blu-Rays fällt ja auch kein Porto an.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Steuern innerhalb der EU? Ich bitte dich - wenn man da 4-5 Spiele auf einmal kauft, dann ist es das auf jeden Fall wert, denn man hat keine 5€ Altersverifikation...
> 
> Zudem sind das alles Uncut Versionen.


Ja, Steuern. "VAT" in dem Fall, sprich: Umsatzsteuer. 

Trotzdem immer noch günstiger, selbst wenn man nur ein game kauft .... obwohl sich bei Importen wirklich eher Sammelbestellungen anbieten, schon alleine wegen der 3 Pfund Pro Lieferung (+99 Pence pro Game) ....


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Absolutes Schnäppchen bei Saturn in Dortmund: Colin McRae Dirt 2 in der Limited Edition mit der "Autoreifen"-Hülle für *5 Euro!!!*

Zwei Stück sind noch da, eines habe ich gekauft und schon die halbe Hülle weggeschnüffelt!


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Oh man die X-Men Box ist schon ausverkauft und ich hab zum Glück eine abbekommen 
Bei dem Preis einfach unschlagbar


----------



## Zsinj (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also Supreme Commander 2 gibts bei Steam gerade für 16,49€
Save 50% on Supreme Commander 2 on Steam


----------



## TheKampfkugel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Absolutes Schnäppchen bei Saturn in Dortmund: Colin McRae Dirt 2 in der Limited Edition mit der "Autoreifen"-Hülle für *5 Euro!!!*
> 
> Zwei Stück sind noch da, eines habe ich gekauft und schon die halbe Hülle weggeschnüffelt!



Was für 5€ ich hätte alle gekauft die da warn und dann für 10€ an Freunde und Verwandt verkauft


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Blur werde ich mir garantiert nicht kaufen...auf DX9-Schrammelgrafik habe ich keinen Bock (schönen Gruß an den Entwickler Ben Ward)...

"Wir wollen die XP-User nicht vergraulen..."


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Was für 5€ ich hätte alle gekauft die da warn und dann für 10€ an Freunde und Verwandt verkauft



Hatte ich auch erst vor! 

Habe es aber dann gelassen.^^ Keine Zeit für so eine Verkaufsaktion im Moment. Leider ist Dirt 2 das einzige Spiel, was auf meinem Rechner nicht laufen will. Stürzt immer wieder ab... Muss an der dämlichen Auzentech Soundkarte liegen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann mir jmd. noch mehr Blu-Ray-Filme empfehlen, die es bei Amazon.de zu bestellen gibt und auch noch besonders günstig?

Comdy, Action-filme und Fantasy sind meine Lieblingsgenres.


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. noch mehr Blu-Ray-Filme empfehlen, die es bei Amazon.de zu bestellen gibt und auch noch besonders günstig?
> 
> Comdy, Action-filme und Fantasy sind meine Lieblingsgenres.



Direkt nicht,a ber ich kann die folgenden Amazon-Schnäppchenthread empfehlen, bekommt täglich Updates:

Thema anzeigen - Der ultimative Schnäppchen-Thread - Quotenmeter.de


----------



## fox40phil (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Batman Spiel gibts momentan auch bei Steam für 50% billiger! ich weiß aber nicht wie lange noch, sollte nur sehr kurz sein...


----------



## Zombiez (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Batman gabs bei GFWL schon für 12,50€.
Aktuell gibts Prince of Persia:Sot und Prince of Persia:WW bei GFWL für 2,50€.


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Mediamarkt gibts Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2 für 19,99€

Das sind zwar nur 2€ weniger als bei Amazon,aber die Alterskontrollkosten(5€) entfallen.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich freu mich schopn auf das neue Prince of Persia, das kommt ja am Freitag raus, oder?


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Direkt nicht,a ber ich kann die folgenden Amazon-Schnäppchenthread empfehlen, bekommt täglich Updates:
> 
> Thema anzeigen - Der ultimative Schnäppchen-Thread - Quotenmeter.de




Vielen Dank *Lesezeichen





thrian schrieb:


> Bei Mediamarkt gibts Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2  für 19,99€
> 
> Das sind zwar nur 2€ weniger als bei Amazon,aber die  Alterskontrollkosten(5€) entfallen.




Ja, kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hat sich nen Kumpel von mir gekauft.


----------



## Jami (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mann, was ist die GTX480 doch für ein Schnäppchen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei dem Preis bleibt im Vergleich zu den anderen GTX-480-Angeboten bei Geizhals noch das nötige Kleingeld für einen besseren Kühler über. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## tripod (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die ausführung der 480 von gainward gibt es für 391,90€ nochmals 2,20€ gespart 

GeForce GTX 480 - MV-Shop24 - Handys - Konsolen - PC Hard- & Software


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Na, ist denn der Shop dieses Mal seriös? 

Keine Zertifikate zu finden... Der Preis macht auch hellhörig... Und wieder die "24" im Shopnamen... 

Naja, wer eine GTX480 möchte, kann ja per Nachnahme bestellen... Ich bleibe bei der GTX 470! 

Ich wollte nur noch mal auf den Flop mit der HD 5870 von letzter Woche aufmerksam machen!


----------



## UnaBomba (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja nur leider stimmen die angegebenen Preise nicht. Ich habe mir dort eine Karte bestellt. Anschließend hatte ich eine Frage zur Zahlungsmethode und habe da angerufen. Der Herr am Telefon sagte mir dann das es sich um Nettopreise handelt die "versehentlich" in den Shop gerutscht sind und man gerade dabei sei die Bestellungen zu stornieren.

Soviel zu den "tollen" Preisen.


----------



## VNSR (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



UnaBomba schrieb:


> Ja nur leider stimmen die angegebenen Preise nicht. Ich habe mir dort eine Karte bestellt. Anschließend hatte ich eine Frage zur Zahlungsmethode und habe da angerufen. Der Herr am Telefon sagte mir dann das es sich um Nettopreise handelt die "versehentlich" in den Shop gerutscht sind und man gerade dabei sei die Bestellungen zu stornieren.
> 
> Soviel zu den "tollen" Preisen.


 
Kann ich bestätigen  .


----------



## Ramrod (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

tja, da hat wohl jemand netto mit brutto verwechselt bei der GTX 480 und hat einfach nur ein bissi was als Gewinn draufgeschlagen und hat die Märchensteuer glatt übersehen.

Die *Produktbeschreibung *ist 1zu1 von Wave-Computer (Großhandel von Alternate) übernommen worden und da ist die Karte nicht für den Preis inkl. Märchensteuer zu bekommen.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Man gut das ich erst die Kommentare lese. Vor allem kriegen die nicht mal die Bschreibung hin:

*Zitat:* Die Asus ENGTX260/2DI setzt auf NVIDIAs GeForce-GTX-260  mit 216 Cores. Auf Basis der 55-nm-GT200b-Architektur...

Pappnasen


----------



## Papa (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*[FONT=&quot]MV-Shop24   neuer Preis
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Sparkle GeForce GTX 480 (Retail, mini-HDMI, 2x DVI             [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]471,13 €[/FONT]*


----------



## Alexthemafioso (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Habe mir bei steam ausversehen Oblivion geholt, bakdaten waren gespeichert, und ich habe auf kaufen geklickt und dachte naja dann überlege ich mir beim eingeben der Daten ob ich es will , und entscheide dann.

Pustekuchen^^ Da kam nur danke für ihren Kauf


----------



## fiumpf (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass die Deluxe-Ausgabe von Oblivion per Steam nur in englischer Sprache angeboten wird. Jemand der schlecht oder wenig Englisch spricht hätte bei diesem textlastigen Spiel ein Problem.

Außerdem funktionieren keine deutschen Mods mit der english-only-Version.


----------



## Captain Future (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Andererseits ist es nur in english "the way it's meant to be played"…

Apropos:
Metro 2033 wieder für 17,49 EUR bis Montag morgen 10 Uhr:
Save 50% on Metro 2033 on Steam


----------



## Zsinj (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Apropos:
> Metro 2033 wieder für 17,49 EUR bis Montag morgen 10 Uhr:
> Save 50% on Metro 2033 on Steam


Wo sieht man eigentlich bei Steam wie lange ein Angebot gültig ist? Kann kein Datum entdecken.


----------



## Neobis (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hallo

Auf der Hauptseite oder unter den Neuigkeiten bekommt man das regelmäßig mit, wann und wie lange das Angebot gilt. Meistens sind es Weekend Angebote. Ich habe auch direkt bei Metro am Wochenende zu geschlagen.


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte nochmal ne Frage zum Abo. Werden die 60 EUR sofort eingezogen oder für jedes Heft einzeln. Hab es zwar gerade aboniert würde ich trozdem mal gerne wissen!

Viele Grüße

EDIT:

"Aus rechtlichen Gründen dürfen Prämienempfänger und neuer Abonnent nicht  ein und dieselbe Person sein!"
Verstehe ich nicht aber naja!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich hätte nochmal ne Frage zum Abo. Werden die 60 EUR sofort eingezogen oder für jedes Heft einzeln. Hab es zwar gerade aboniert würde ich trozdem mal gerne wissen!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> ...



Für jedes Heft einzeln wäre etwas aufwändig, daher komplett. Lass die Prämie an irgendjemanden schicken - egal ob Oma, Opa oder Bruder... das Heft solltest du an deine Adresse schicken lassen, damit du es dann nicht immer irgendwo abholen musst...


----------



## rebel4life (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Geht auch 2. Wohnsitz? *g*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nein, das wäre ja dieselbe Person. Gleiche Adresse, nur anderer Name geht aber.


----------



## noidea (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also die XBOX bei Amazon liegt über dem UVP (249), das ist ganz sicher kein Schnäppchen. Man munkelt das saturn und media markt mit großen aktionen kommen werden. hier heißt es warten


----------



## SueLzkoPP (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Predator mit Schwarzenegger auf BR nett - aber FSK16 ? Die will bestimmt niemand geschenkt haben...


----------



## Dude (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



SueLzkoPP schrieb:


> Predator mit Schwarzenegger auf BR nett - aber FSK16 ? Die will bestimmt niemand geschenkt haben...



Kann man ohne Bedenken kaufen.Die Indizierung wurde im Mai 2010 aufgehoben und ist ab jetzt uncut in der 16er Fassung zu haben.Ebenso ist die neue 16er Fassung von Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (1982) uncut


----------



## mathal84 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Dude schrieb:


> Kann man ohne Bedenken kaufen.Die Indizierung wurde im Mai 2010 aufgehoben und ist ab jetzt uncut in der 16er Fassung zu haben.Ebenso ist die neue 16er Fassung von Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (1982) uncut



wuut echt? mit platzenden Köpfen usw?


----------



## Dude (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> wuut echt? mit platzenden Köpfen usw?



da stehts : Predator - Fox bestätigt Listenstreichung - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen)
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt - Neuauflage kommt - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen)


----------



## mathal84 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Dude schrieb:


> da stehts : Predator - Fox bestätigt Listenstreichung - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen)
> Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt - Neuauflage kommt - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen)



nett 

jetzt nur noch auf DVD...


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die xbox ist nun auf über 300€ gestiegen


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bornout Paradise steht bei Steam mit 14,99 Euro in der Liste.
Das Sonderangebot habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## MrSpacerat (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Angebot lief nur bis um 19 Uhr. Bist leider etwas zu spät.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Bornout Paradise steht bei Steam mit 14,99 Euro in der Liste.
> Das Sonderangebot habe ich nicht gefunden.


Guck mal hier rein, das erklärts wohl.


----------



## madace (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Puuuh, da war ich heute morgen ja noch rechtzeitig mit Burnout Paradise.
Jetzt werde ich wohl MIRROR's EDGE für 3,74.- EUR eine Chance geben.


----------



## Fl_o (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wow steam ist ja wieder unschlagbar


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jap, sowas kann man in dem Ausmaß eigentlich nur in einem Online-Store betreiben ^^
Alleine die Rockstar-Action letztens wo sich alle "3h" das Angebot geändert hat... sowas würde sich in einem "echten" Geschäft niemals lohnen +gg+

Weiter so Steam


----------



## jobo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wow! 

Mass Effect ist gut uns super günstig!


----------



## mathal84 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hilfe wo is Mass Effect für die 3,74 Euro? ich seh nur 14,99€


----------



## chrissv2 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> --Samstag: "Mass Effect 2 / Mass Effect" 40-75% reduziert--
> *--Aktion vorrauss. bis Sonntag 20. Juni 19:00 MESZ* ("Sunday" 10:00 PDT)--
> Mass Effect 2 - 29,99€ (49,99€): Save 40% on Mass Effect 2 on Steam
> Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition - 35,99€ (59,99€): Save 40% on Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition on Steam
> Mass Effect - 3,74€ (14,99€): Save 75% on Mass Effect on Steam


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html

Wird dir zwar nicht helfen aber es war länger als 19 Uhr.
bist ca ne viertel Stunde/ 20Minuten zu spät.

mfg
chris


----------



## sega1 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> hilfe wo is Mass Effect für die 3,74 Euro? ich seh nur 14,99€



Zu Spät. Das Angebot endete um 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Sonic. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Amazon bekommt man Mass Effect 1 gratis beim Kauf von Teil 2 mit zu


> *Hinweise und Aktionen*
> 
> Plattform: *PC* | Version: *Standard*
> Bestellen Sie jetzt _Mass  Effect 2_ (PC) zusammen mit _Mass Effect [EA Classics]_  (PC) und Sie erhalten _Mass Effect [EA Classics]_ *gratis*!  Die Ermäßigung erscheint am Ende des Bestellvorganges in der  Versandübersicht.  Weitere  Informationen finden Sie hier.  Weitere  Informationen (Geschäftsbedingungen)


----------



## mathal84 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



sega1 schrieb:


> Zu Spät. Das Angebot endete um 19:00 Uhr.



so ein Mist aber auch


----------



## Jes (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Bei Amazon bekommt man Mass Effect 1 gratis beim Kauf von Teil 2 mit zu
> 
> Zitat:


 
Ist echt ein geiles Angebot! Habe Teil 1 schon, werde die 2.te Fassung wohl in meine Vitrine packen^^


----------



## Species0001 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gleich mal bei Deus Ex 1&2 zugeschlagen und wo ich schon mal dabei war gleich noch AvP Classic 2000 für 2,99 € mitgenommen.


----------



## sacrificeking (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da die Mass Effect und EA Classic Aktionen derzeit gleichzeitig laufen, ist es sicher interessant zu wissen, dass man beim Kauf von Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect 1 gratis dazu bekommt und zusätzlich noch ein Spiel aus der EA Classic Reihe dazulegen kann (bspw. Crysis - Maximum Edition) und dieses dann auch noch kostenlos dazu erhält.

So zahlt man für Mass Effect 1 + 2 + ein EA Classic Spiel nach Wahl nur 28,90 Euro. Man nutzt sozusagen die Mass Effect 1 Gratisaktion + die 2 für 1 EA Classic Edition zusammen. Ein super Schnäppchen, wie ich finde.


----------



## MasterFarr (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

naja ich finde da wird man kräftig über den tisch gezogen den die EA titel gibt es im KS oder MM für 10€ pro titel...

Naja ich finde es schwachsinn und verarsche von Amazon.


----------



## MasterFarr (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



MasterFarr schrieb:


> naja ich finde da wird man kräftig über den tisch gezogen den die EA titel gibt es im KS oder MM für 10€ pro titel...
> 
> Naja ich finde es schwachsinn und verarsche von Amazon.



manche spiele kosten 10€*


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Acronis True Image Home 2010 würde ich jedem empfehlen. 

Habe es für über 30 Euro gekauft und bin voll begeistert. Für 20 Euro echt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## webwebber (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

schon wieder die news 5 mal am tag neu hochsetzen.. nerv nerv


----------



## PontifexM (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



webwebber schrieb:


> schon wieder die news 5 mal am tag neu hochsetzen.. nerv nerv


 einfach melden.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Acronis True Image Home 2010 würde ich jedem empfehlen.
> 
> Habe es für über 30 Euro gekauft und bin voll begeistert. Für 20 Euro echt ein Schnäppchen.



Auch mal getestet; also zurückgespielt?
hat bei der 2009 bei mir nicht geklappt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Steam gibt es derzeit unglaublich viele Schnäppchen. So ist beispielsweise Aion für 14,99 Euro, Bioshock 2 für 14,99 Euro oder Colin Mc Rae Dirt 2 für 12,50 Euro zu haben.



Wie jetzt ... DAS wars??

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, Steam hat grade im Grunde den halben Shop im Preis reduziert mit teils extremen Tagesaktionen, "ein wenig mehr" hätte da schon zur Info sein können ...... 

Naja, ihr habt vielleicht besseres zu tun, daher verweise ich als No-Lifer™ mit genug Zeit ab Abend voller Stolz auf meinen etwas ausführlicheren Thread, Dank an den Mod INU.ID für die freundliche Änderung des Threadnames während der Aktion. = )

-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...summer-sale-rabatte-bis-zu-95-bis-4-juli.html


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ist das ne Schikane, dass alle Classics-Versionen zum Kotzen aussehen?


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

3 Monate umsonst 200 MB über UMTS versurfen ? Vodafone Gewinnspiel » Geschenktes » Schnäppchenfuchs.com

Wäre doch was, ich hab mir eine Karte geholt bzw. den Code, jetzt dann in den Vodafone Laden gehen und se abholen, damit hab ich ein paar Hundert MB im Monat mehr für UMTS.


----------



## Zsinj (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hat eigentlich GTA4 immer noch dieses ganze Anmeldegeraffel? Oder haben die das inzwischen entschärft?
7,49 wären eine Überlegung wert


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> hat eigentlich GTA4 immer noch dieses ganze Anmeldegeraffel? Oder haben die das inzwischen entschärft?
> 7,49 wären eine Überlegung wert





Patch 1.0.6.0:


> Weitere wichtige Neuerung ist eine Änderung des Login-Prozedere; der  Rockstar Games Social Club wird in Zukunft nicht mehr als eigenständige  Anwendung neben dem Spiel laufen müssen.


Außerdem noch Games for Windows Live (Software und offline Konto)


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wieso kann ich bei Steam nie die Europreise sehen, bei mir alles in Dollar angezeigt und wenn ich was per Paypal bezahlen will, geht das nicht mehr, habe erst im Mai oder April was gekauft. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Zsinj (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Außerdem noch Games for Windows Live (Software und offline Konto)


wenigstens etwas 
Muss ich mir mal noch überlegen, bisher bin ich an gfwl vorbeigekommen..


mangaman schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich bei Steam nie die Europreise sehen, bei mir alles in Dollar angezeigt und wenn ich was per Paypal bezahlen will, geht das nicht mehr, habe erst im Mai oder April was gekauft. Was mache ich falsch?


Hatte ich mal mit Pfund, einfach mal die Steam Cookiea löschen, bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die (wohl besten) aktuellen Angebot von heute bis morgen 19.00 Uhr:

Left4 Dead 6,80€
Flatout Ultimate 1,90€ < habs mir einfach mal gekauft 
Torchlight 4€


----------



## mathal84 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

also ganz ehrlich, dieses 1day-angebotezeut ärgert langsam... kommt man um viertel nach 7 von Arbeit und ärgert sich über Angebot das man gestern nicht mehr gesehen hat..... 2 Tage bitte


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Irgendwie kann ich immer noch nix bei Steam kaufen per Paypal, mir werden immer nur Dollarpreise angezeigt und wenn ich was kaufen will kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Razor2408 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wir hätten alle ein sehr günstiges Hobby wenn wir immer auf solche Sommer-Deals warten würden. 
Aber dann würde auch das Business eingehen weil die Publisher nix verdienen.


----------



## Zsinj (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für mich sind diese "Deals" der einzige Grund bei Steam zu kaufen.


----------



## Eiche (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*warum geht diese news erst online wenn die steam angbote schon vorbei sind?*


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Steam hat bis 4 Juli jeden Tag etliche Angebote also einfach vorbeiguggen und einkaufen was das Herz begehrt, du brauchst nicht auf die Nachrichten hier warten lol.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mangaman schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich bei Steam nie die Europreise sehen, bei mir alles in Dollar angezeigt und wenn ich was per Paypal bezahlen will, geht das nicht mehr, habe erst im Mai oder April was gekauft. Was mache ich falsch?


Häng an die URL von Steam mal ?cc=de an und drück auf Enter, bringt dich in den deutschen Shop.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wieso wird Starcraft 2 für 44,00 Euro als verdammtes Schnäppchen angepriesen? Gehts noch?  Über PCGH darf man sich ja nur noch wundern. Die Steam Angebote ändern sich täglich um 19 Uhr und das geht seit Wochen so!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Yoshi1982 schrieb:


> Wieso wird Starcraft 2 für 44,00 Euro als verdammtes Schnäppchen angepriesen? Gehts noch?  Über PCGH darf man sich ja nur noch wundern. Die Steam Angebote ändern sich täglich um 19 Uhr und das geht seit Wochen so!


Was hat StarCraft 2 jetzt mit Steam zu tun?

Im Übrigen SIND 44€ für SC2 ein Schnäppchen, als ich noch vorbestellt habe bei Amazon waren es 58€ - dank Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie gelten die 44€ aber auch für mich *freu* - insofern finde ich das schon erwähnenswert dass SC2 noch vor Release auf "normales" Preisniveau runter ist.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer hat gesagt, dass Starcraft was mit Steam zu tun hat?  Das waren 2 unterschiedliche Angelegenheiten.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich, dieses 1day-angebotezeut ärgert langsam... kommt man um viertel nach 7 von Arbeit und ärgert sich über Angebot das man gestern nicht mehr gesehen hat..... 2 Tage bitte



Ja was fällt denen nur ein sich nicht nach dir persönlich zu richten!
Was fällt denen überhaupt ein so viele solche Deals zu machen, das ist doch unerhört!


----------



## FloW^^ (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei starcraft2 reicht also ein "NUR" vor dem Preis, den man für jedes normale spiel auf dem PC zahlt? Wenn da jetzt eine halb so mächtige zahl stünde, könnte man dieses wort berechtigt nutzen.


----------



## Pravasi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

So ein Mist!
habe mir Borderlands mit den DLCs gekauft.
Steht auch so auf der Rechnung.
Borderlands läuft auch,aber von den DLCs keine Spur.
Steamsupportkontaktversuche scheitern weil man mir jetzt mehrmals einen link gesendet hat der nicht funktioniert.
Hab bisher nie Probleme mit Steam gehabt. Aber nachdem ich einige sehr freudlose Stunden damit  erfolglos zubrachte jemanden irgendwie zu erreichen den ich mein Problem schildern konnte,kann ich nur beten dass niemals schwerwiegendere Probleme auftreten,meinen account betreffend.

Auf jeden Fall kauf ich da jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## _Snaker_ (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Pravasi schrieb:


> So ein Mist!
> habe mir Borderlands mit den DLCs gekauft.
> Steht auch so auf der Rechnung.
> Borderlands läuft auch,aber von den DLCs keine Spur.
> ...



sobald du borderlands gestartet hast, wirst du drauf hingewiesen wie du die DLCs aktivieren kannst. habe mir gestern ebenfalls bei steam borderlands + 3 DLCs gekauft.
funktioniert alles perfekt, steam ftw. gibt zum teil echt geniale schnäppchen und dank steam kaufe selbst ich spiele


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Preis für Starcraft II fällt weiter. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er die nächsten 2,5 Wochen bis zum Release noch ein wenig fällt.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Steam ist echt so herrlich gg
Gerade "Devil May Cry 4" für 5 Euronen bekommen ^^


----------



## Pravasi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> sobald du borderlands gestartet hast, wirst du drauf hingewiesen wie du die DLCs aktivieren kannst. habe mir gestern ebenfalls bei steam borderlands + 3 DLCs gekauft.
> funktioniert alles perfekt, steam ftw. gibt zum teil echt geniale schnäppchen und dank steam kaufe selbst ich spiele


 Sollte auch so sein,denke ich. Ist aber leider nicht so.
Habe es jetzt geschafft den Support zu erreichen der mir ähnliches erzählt hat. Nur,die DLCs tauchen im Game nicht auf,noch lassen sie sich installieren...


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Angebot kam grad recht, musste ich doch keine 20 Euro für DMC 4 bezahlen, sondern nur 5.^^


----------



## looone $tar (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Der Preis für Starcraft II fällt weiter. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er die nächsten 2,5 Wochen bis zum Release noch ein wenig fällt.


jo scheints kann selbst Activ/Blizz den Preis nicht beliebig gestalten


----------



## tripod (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

jetz hab ich bei starcraft II  auch zugeschlagen


----------



## Th3 GhOst (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der PS3 Controller is über Amazon selber für 36€ versandkostenfrei zu haben ^^
das is schon n gutes angebot.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Der PS3 Controller is über Amazon selber für 36€ versandkostenfrei zu haben ^^
> das is schon n gutes angebot.
> 
> gruß
> Th3 GhOst



Danke für den Tipp, ich habe es angepasst!


----------



## holybabel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die LED-Buch Taschenlampe kostet mittlerweile 1,49€. Immernoch ein Schnäppchen, aber immerhin 50 Cent teurer.
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001LV3NAG/pcgh-21/


----------



## Tranceport (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Herr der Ringe BluRay wäre wirklich ein super Angebot, wenn es die Director´s Cut wäre....


----------



## Zsinj (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Tranceport schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe BluRay wäre wirklich ein super Angebot, wenn es die Director´s Cut wäre....


Du meinst wohl eher  SEE 

Ubis Hardcore DRM scheint wohl Wirkung zu zeigen. Sonst würde es Assassin's Creed 2 nicht schon nach ein paar Monaten zum Schnäppchenpreis geben. Ob sich so mehr Geld verdienen lässt als wenn man Spiele für 40-50€ verkauft, bezweifle ich allerdings 

Wenn so Spiele nach einem halben Jahr schon nur noch nen 10er oder 5er kosten, könnte man dem launcher vielleicht noch was gutes abgewinnen. Aber dennoch täte Ubi gut daran dem launcher noch richtige Vorteile (offlinefunktion, download installation, ...) mitzugeben. Ein günstiger Preis kann bei einem solchen Hardcore DRM Schutz nicht alles aufwiegen.


----------



## Species0001 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



holybabel schrieb:


> Die LED-Buch Taschenlampe kostet mittlerweile 1,49€. Immernoch ein Schnäppchen, aber immerhin 50 Cent teurer.


Lol, die blöde Lampe ist schon wieder 50 Cent teurer geworden...


----------



## TheGamler (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Lol, die blöde Lampe ist schon wieder 50 Cent teurer geworden...



...und kostet jetzt nur noch 0,99€ 
Da hat jemand langeweile...


----------



## Th3 GhOst (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der PS3 Controller is jetzt wieder bei 43,68
das günstigste is inklu. Versand bei 43,67 

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## michelthemaster (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nur mal so von wegen Stalker Clear Sky, hab mir die Tage Call of Pripyat für 10 € gekauft . Gab da ein Sonderangebot im Saturn (Drecksladen), da kauf ich dann ausnahmsweise mal was da.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Das neue Stalker ist echt gelungen, nur die Performance ist mal wieder für die Grafik... naja ^^


----------



## SeriousToday (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Beim Kauf von Stalker Clear Sky kommen zu den 9,99 Euro noch 5,00 Euro dazu,weil das Game keine Jugenfreigabe hat.

Amazon.de Hilfe: Filme und PC- & Videospiele ohne Jugendfreigabe


----------



## GTA 3 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ihr habt vergessen das bei Amazon eine XFX HD 5870 2 GB auf 424 € gesenkt wurde. Die kosten doch eigentlich so 450 oder 500 € .


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Assassin's Creed 2 kostet bei Amazon.de aktuell nur noch 20,50 Euro.



Ja schon ok Ubisoft.
Solang die diesen bescheuerten permanent Online-KS nicht wegpatchen nehm ichs nicht mal für 1 Cent! *grrrr*


----------



## Strunzel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Höhöhö..... 50 euro für das neue Call of Duty Black Ops. Da spart man sogar noch mehr, wenn mans erst gar nicht kauft.

Na, im erst. Wie kann man von "Schnäppchen" bei einem Vollpreis sprechen? 

Es gibt bei Vorbestellungen NIE Schnäppchen! Ein Schnäppchen fängt bei mir bei ~25-30€ an, also Budget wenn es ein halbes Jahr im Handel ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Call of Duty Black Ops für NUR 49,24



NUR? Ganz normaler Preis oder soll man froh sein dass sie nicht 60 oder 70 Euro für den Xten CoD-Aufguss verlangen? :p Bei den Map-Packs bleibt denen ja noch Möglichkeit zur Abzocke. Vilelicht diesmal 20 Euro für 3 recycelte Maps 



> Assassin's Creed 2 kostet bei Amazon.de aktuell nur noch 20,50 Euro.



Ich habs mir vor 3 Tagen bestellt. Nicht weils son TOP Spiel ist und auch nicht weil ich n Fan des Kopierschutzes bin, aber es gibt zur Zeit keine neuen guten Spiele.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Ein relativ großer Standventilator wird bei Amazon Marketplace für 29,99 Euro + 4,95 Euro Versand verkauft.


Derzeit nicht verfügbar.


----------



## ReaCT (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Derzeit nicht verfügbar.



kostet jetzt 60 €


----------



## ReVan1199 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Mindfactory 
*1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD 5850 PCS+ GDDR5  PCIe*

für 256,80 €


----------



## Captain Future (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

- Predator (Ultimate Hunter Edition) (Blu-ray; 12,98 Euro)

Von wegen: 18,95...


----------



## jobo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich verstehe nicht was an MoH Tier1 so billig seoin soll, letztens hat es einen € weniger gekostet!


----------



## jobo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auf Amazon gibt es alle Harry Potter DVDs für günstige 6,97! 
Auch den sechstren Teil kann man für den Hammerpreis von 6,97 kaufen!
Da sollte man zuschlagen!


----------



## tolga9009 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Diese Laserpointer gehören verboten! Sie sollten nur für Lehrkräfte erwerblich sein. Die Dinger werden mehr missbraucht als das sie sinngemäß eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Geforce92 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe gerade Assassins Creed Brotherhood in der D1 version für 43,89€ vorbestellt, könnte man vl auch in die Liste aufnehmen , ist 20€ billiger als die Limited Edition.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Geforce92 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Assassins Creed Brotherhood in der D1 version für 43,89€ vorbestellt, könnte man vl auch in die Liste aufnehmen , ist 20€ billiger als die Limited Edition.


 

Is ja auch Sinn der Sache... Dafür hat die Limited Edition exklusive Inhalte....


----------



## rytme (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hmm 2€ für 2 Meter HDMI Kabel das is ja echt nen Schnäppchen, meint ihr das taugt was :O


----------



## Jes (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja, hoffe ich einfach mal dass das irgendwie geht das HDMI Kabel, aber sind ja nur 2€ kann man ja mal riskieren!


----------



## PontifexM (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Jes schrieb:


> Ja, hoffe ich einfach mal dass das irgendwie geht das HDMI Kabel, aber sind ja nur 2€ kann man ja mal riskieren!


 
so seh ich das auch wegen 2€uro ein fass aufzumachen scheint mir doch recht lächerlich.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

WOW!!! sc2 für NUR noch 38 euro... LOL! ein echtes schnäppchen!


----------



## basic123 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Eigentlich wollte ich StarCraft 2 irgendwann später kaufen, aber bei dem Preis schlag ich gleich zu.


----------



## PontifexM (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich nicht ,ich warte bis es als eine dreingabe als heftdvd gibt . . .


----------



## jobo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

 Metro 2033 für nur 19,49€ bei Amazon! 
Sehr günstig, wer es noch nicht hat sollte zuschlagen! 

Bionic Commando für nur 5,65€
*
*


----------



## Eiche (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bioshock 2 PC Media-Markt Centrum-gallerie Dresden 19,99€ solange der vorrat reicht


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Alone in the Dark Collectors Edition für 5,99 € bei Amazon.de

Alone in the Dark: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> ich nicht ,ich warte bis es als eine dreingabe als heftdvd gibt . . .



Burn the witch?! : P


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Burn the witch?! : P


 
 so gott will !


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die G19 nur 111€  nein >.< Geld schon ausgegeben muss halt bis zum 15. warten


----------



## Bleifrei (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wo soll denn bitteschön das hdmi kabel 1,9€ oder 1,7€ kosten?

das kostet bei mir immer 5€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hier: 2 Meter HDMI 1.3b Kabel, 2x 19-pin male , schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## BlackBaCEx (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die G19 kostet jetzt sogar "nur" 105€ :b


----------



## PontifexM (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

das ist so verdammt günstig da nehm ich doch gleich drei -.-


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit dem Laserpointer. 1,99 Euro inkl Versand und das Ding ist gut verarbeitet und funzt eins a


----------



## WTF (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier noch ein Kauftipp: Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [UK Import] Battlefield bad company 2 nur 22.54 € !!!


----------



## herethic (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Darkest of Days (Amazon.de-Preis 39,99€,in UK nicht erhältlich,bei amazon.com 19,99$)kostet in Polen umgerechnet 4,9976€.


----------



## FlieWaTüt (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Update 31.07.2010: Wer von Medal of Honor die Tier-1- oder Limited-Edition bestellt (beide kostet aktuell gleich viel, die Tier 1 ist aber besser), erhält automatisch Zugang zur Battlefield-3-Beta. Wann diese startet, ist aber noch nicht klar.



Wo bitte steht bei dem Medal of Honor Angebot von Amazon irgendwas von Battlefield 3 beta?


----------



## fseuring (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Finds schon lustig, dass es "Battlefield 3 Beta mit Medal of Honor" und nicht "Medal of Honor mit Battlefield 3 Beta" heißt. Als würde man die Beta kaufen und als Bonus MoH bekommen (obwohl es auch welche geben wird die es nur wegen der Beta kaufen). Naja, ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, musste auf jeden Fall schmunzeln


----------



## Brother Kador (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ist doch im Endeffekt so : die leute würden mit der Hoffnung / Aussicht auf BF3 gelockt, in der Hoffnung irgendwie noch den halb/zwilligsbruder mit weniger Fähigkeiten als BC2 irgendwie schmackhaft zu machen... 

ach DICE,  portiert mir einfach das alte BF2 in ne neue Engine & macht das command-rose (3xmal so ausführlich bitte ^^ - nicht alle sind kommunikations-gestörte und Sinnbefreite MG-Träger ^^


----------



## Eiche (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

viele PSP spiele für unter 10€ Amazon.de: Essentials psp: Games


----------



## MaxNag (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Weiß nicht ob das schon gesagt wurde, aber 96 seiten lesen wer bin ich?  
Aber ne Gtx 465 für teilweise nur 197,90 + Versand ist doch schon ein recht gutes angebot, vorallem wenn man ne 470 raus machen kann(weiß nicht ob das mit der geht) ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - EVGA GeForce GTX 465


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ob das jetzt einen Preistipp wert ist weis ich auch nicht, aber der Preis des MSI 870A Fuzion (bisher einziges AM3 Board mit Hydra Chip) ist mit 125 € stark am wackeln.


MSI 870A Fuzion Sockel AM3 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Metro 2033 für 19,49

Metro 2033 (uncut) inkl. Wendecover: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Tobi15 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Saturn gibt es zurzeit Starcraft II für 39€


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab bei  Amazon letztens Two Worlds 2 für 36,44 Euro inkl.vorbestellt


----------



## Zsinj (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

DEUS EX: Human Revolution
gibts momentan für EUR 36,91


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Driver: Pc: Amazon.de: Software *g*
Dass nen ich doch mal günstig


----------



## captain iglu (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

pfff shutter island hab ich gestern für 5 € bei media markt gesehen


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Bioshock 2 (Special Edition --> Exklusiv bei Amazon) für 9,97€!!!!*

BioShock 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## fox40phil (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hmm... wo ist das denn bitte ab ~10€ zu haben?!...eher 89,90€ / mind. 65€ !!!
tolle Anzeige!


----------



## DannyL (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Bioshock 2 (Special Edition --> Exklusiv bei Amazon) für 9,97€!!!!*
> 
> BioShock 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games



steht aber nun 89 Euro drin


----------



## jobo (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bioshock ist wieder deutlich teure. Für 10€ hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## PontifexM (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

schau mal beim märchenmarkt


----------



## Drapenot (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für 10€ hätte ich das jetzt auch gekauft, bin schon lange scharf auf die Schallplatte. Schade.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Na endlich gibts Zombieland für 12€. Gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## PontifexM (14. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Na endlich gibts Zombieland für 12€. Gleich zugeschlagen.


gottseidank ,gleich kaufen gehn.


----------



## jobo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gothic 4 für nur 37,99!!! 

Zuschlagen, leider kommen Versandkosten dazu.


----------



## sarx (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Amazon kostet Gothic 4  39,95€ und es kommen keine Versandkosten hinzu


----------



## Pravasi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

BC2 bei Mediamarkt Köln für 15€.
L4d2 für 10€
plus noch diverse andere Angebote im Rahmen der Gamescom.


----------



## Bensta (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wepad ab 449 € ? Da kauf ich doch lieber für 499 € das echte iPad.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wer Borderlands hätte haben wollen hätte bei Steam für Hauptspiel und allen DLC grade mal rd. 19 € bezahlt..das ist ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## MikeMayers11 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"NUR HEUTE" - war das nicht gestern auch schon "nur heute" ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das sind Gamescom-Deals mit "nur heute" - und die gelten mit dem Gutscheincode nur am jeweiligen Tag.


----------



## Bloodie (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie gut, dass ich PES 2011 schon vor Monaten für 19,xx Euro bei cd-wow bestellt habe 
Bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass PES noch bis zum Release billiger wird, war jedes Jahr so.


----------



## jobo (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also ich hab mir mal Two and a half men staffel 6 bestellt. 
Amazon ist z.Z. besonderst bei DVDs sehr günstig!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also vom Doppel M gibts auch n neuen newsletter wo einiges recht günstig is.
Müsst dann also keinen 18er versand zahlen ^^

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## ich558 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

- The book of Eli Blu-ray [13,89] 
Ich bin gespannt! Hoffentlich nicht so ein Flop wie 300


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

96 Hours kann ich empfehlen. Derbster Actionstreifen. Als Geheimagent ist Leam Neeson besser als jeder James Bond.


----------



## Natikill (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also ich muss malö sagen, die besten preise werden hier aber nicht abgezeigt. Ich habe das Gefühl, ihr seid wieder ein Werbevertrag mit Amazon eingegangen und erhaltet für jeden Einkauf Geld. Ein "Schnäppchenführer" ist etwas anderes....als Beispiel kriegt man Mafia 2 schon für 32€ inkl. Versand und Diablo 3 für 33€ inkl. Versand....


----------



## crafty (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Sollte nicht heute "das Angebot, welches man nicht ablehnen kann" kommen?
Die meinen doch hoffentlich ni FD4+3D-Brillen damit oder FdK Trilogie, aber das gibts bei MM auch für 10€.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> Also ich muss malö sagen, die besten preise werden hier aber nicht abgezeigt. Ich habe das Gefühl, ihr seid wieder ein Werbevertrag mit Amazon eingegangen und erhaltet für jeden Einkauf Geld. Ein "Schnäppchenführer" ist etwas anderes....als Beispiel kriegt man Mafia 2 schon für 32€ inkl. Versand und Diablo 3 für 33€ inkl. Versand....



Wo gibt es denn die von Dir genannten Preise?

Bitte nutze doch die oben genannte Mailadresse, um solche tollen Angebote dem Druidenstatus zu entreißen und der Allgemeinheit mitzuteilen.


----------



## Chrno (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also, Diablo 3 hab ich bei CD-Wow gefunden für 33€. 
Mafia 2 hingegen noch nicht.


----------



## Schattenschritt (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Landwirtschaftsimulator:

"Ein neues Gebiert wartet darauf, von Ihnen bewirtet zu werden."


----------



## mathal84 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ist der wirtschaftssimulator so ein witz, irgendein insider oder was soll das sein? ich blicks nicht


----------



## jobo (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die MP3s sind echt günstig, da werd ich mir ein paar laden.


----------



## MaxNag (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> ist der wirtschaftssimulator so ein witz, irgendein insider oder was soll das sein? ich blicks nicht


Naja, soviel ich weiß, kaufen viele Väter für ihre kinder den Simulator, welches 6 jährige Kind mag keine Trecker?^^  naja und so echte Trecker sind sau teuer xD und als Spielzeug auch teurer als das Spiel


----------



## SB94 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

was haltet ihr von dem angebot mit der G19?
verkaufe wahrscheinlich meine alte G15 refreshed (~30€) und kauf mir die G19.
gut oder eher net? und kann man die alten anwendungen wie Fraps auch auf der G19.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



SB94 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem angebot mit der G19?


Kaufen  
Ich hab meine G19 vor 4 Monaten gekauft (119€) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Tastatur. 


SB94 schrieb:


> ...und kann man die alten anwendungen wie Fraps auch auf der G19.


Ja


----------



## SB94 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hab jetzt bestellt, aber wie wollen die überprüfen, dass ich auch ein abo hab?


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auch nett! Red Faction Guerrilla für 7,99€

Red Faction: Guerrilla: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Burn after Reading für 6,97€

Burn After Reading (Einzel-DVD): Amazon.de: George Clooney, Frances McDormand, Brad Pitt, Carter Burwell, Ethan Coen, Joel Coen: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



SB94 schrieb:


> hab jetzt bestellt, aber wie wollen die überprüfen, dass ich auch ein abo hab?



Wie kommst du darauf? Das Angebot gilt nicht nur für Abonnenten. Also keine Sorge


----------



## SB94 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

aso dachte das gilt nur für abonnenten, wäre auch nicht schlimm, hab ja eins


----------



## majokaese (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also bei amazon kostet Win7 88,90€ und nicht 79,90€... da habt ihr wohl falsche Infos oder Sonderpreise


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



majokaese schrieb:


> Also bei amazon kostet Win7 88,90€ und nicht 79,90€... da habt ihr wohl falsche Infos oder Sonderpreise



Die ändern die Preise ständig, du warst einfach zu langsam


----------



## majokaese (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, hätte noch eine zweite Version gebraucht...


----------



## Geko (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass ich COH schon habe.
Das Angebot von Steam ist ja der Hammer


----------



## noidea (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

F1 2010 für 40,49 bei Steam.... Save 10% on F1 2010 on Steam

hat das Spiel Steam-Pflicht?


----------



## kbyte (4. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



noidea schrieb:


> F1 2010 für 40,49 bei Steam.... Save 10% on F1 2010 on Steam
> 
> hat das Spiel Steam-Pflicht?



Äh... warum sollte es das nicht haben? Oder was verstehst du unter Steam-Pflicht?


----------



## ruf!o (4. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> *Transformers 2 Blu-ray Special Ed. 12,98*



Das erweckt den eindruck es würde sich um den zweiten Teil handeln. Tut es aber nicht. Es ist die 2-disc special edition des ersten Teils.


----------



## Genghis99 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Noch ein Spartipp :

Amazon.de: Günstige Preise bei Elektronik & Foto, DVD, Musik, Bücher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr - in den MP3 Downloadbereich gehen - Suche nach "gratis" starten. Es gibt regelmässig Einzeltitel und Sampleralben zum kostenlosen Download. Sind sogar interessante Sachen dabei.


Edit : Ok - nicht der heisse Hinweis - aber die Sampleralben für lau sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## darthbomber (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich hab erstma bei Company of Heroes zugeschlagen, mal bissle Stoff für zwischendurch bis zum Ende des Monats.


----------



## PontifexM (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

recht komplexer stoff für zwischendurch


----------



## Deni (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Achtet doch bitte auf die Formulierung: 4000CD für knapp 7€ würde denk ich jeder nehmen bei 0,175Cent/CD. Ich würde es nicht schreiben, wenn es ein Einzelfall wäre. Hatte mich z.B. neulich gefreut, ein vermentiliches Schnäppchen-BluRay-Bundle für 13€ zu bekommen. Gemeint war jedoch: je Film 13€. 

Gruß Deni


----------



## Deni (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hehe, ist ja noch besser, als ich dachte 

"4.000 CDs für 6,97 - oder 3 Top-CDs für 15 Euro" -  Wer bitte nimmt denn da die 3 für 15€


----------



## Cybertrigger (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

über die 4.000 cds für 7 euro hab ich mich auch sehr stark gewundert und den link mir mal angeschaut.
sollte geändert werden auf 4.000 cds für je 7 euro.
bei wirklichen 4.000 cds lieferung würde man sicher ein vielfaches des preises an transport kosten zahlen und brauch nen extra raum fürs lagern lol


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Deni schrieb:


> Achtet doch bitte auf die Formulierung: 4000CD für knapp 7€ würde denk ich jeder nehmen bei 0,175Cent/CD. Ich würde es nicht schreiben, wenn es ein Einzelfall wäre. Hatte mich z.B. neulich gefreut, ein vermentiliches Schnäppchen-BluRay-Bundle für 13€ zu bekommen. Gemeint war jedoch: je Film 13€.
> 
> Gruß Deni



Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mal sehen wer von euch der Schnellste ist!

*BIOSHOCK 2 (Special Edition) für 24,99! Nur noch 1 Stück auf Lager!!!*

Edit: AUSVERKAUFT!http://www.amazon.de/BioShock-Speci..._3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1283756944&sr=1-3


----------



## jobo (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also company of Heros ist echt günstig! ich habe aber vor ein paar Wochen die Gold Editin als Comlectors Edition für nur 7,50€ bekommen! Gab's beim Supermarkt(Hit) mit 50% Rabat.
Die DVDs und CDs sind auch richtige Schnäppchen, ist aber nix für mich dabei...


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"super" tip - logitech maus für 3,32 euro und versandkosten 4,- euro extra

erinnert mich an ebay: ferrari für 1 euro + 500.000 euro versandkosten


----------



## TheGamler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Battlefield BC 2 gibts für 12€ und Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition für ca. 13€, und zwar -->hier <--(Beide UK Version?)

Beachtet, als Zahlungsmittel geht nur Paypal!


----------



## SB94 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich schätze mal das company so günstig ist, da es bald als Play4Free rauskommt


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Im Ruhrpark Bochum bei Karstadt gibt es auf ausgewählte Spiele 70%:

World in Conflict Complete Edition (14,99 Euro) ---> 4,56 Euro
Dawn of War 2 (49,99 Euro) ---> 15,06 Euro
GTA China Town Wars (Nintendo DS) (18,99 Euro) ---> 5,70 Euro

uvm.

Wer dort in der Nähe wohnt, sollte mal hereinschauen - WiC und DoW2 lohnt sich bestimmt. Ich werde mich wohl morgen auch mal in Dortmund umschauen - evtl. will Karstadt momentan die Lager räumen!


----------



## butter_milch (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Battlefield BC 2 gibts für 12€ und Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition für ca. 13€, und zwar -->hier <--(Beide UK Version?)
> 
> Beachtet, als Zahlungsmittel geht nur Paypal!



Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## oldmanDF (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Geile Sache das mit den Gratis-Lüftern beim Kauf eines Enermax-Netzteils! Da ich sowieso vorhatte mir demnächst ein Enermax-Netzteil zu kaufen und auch noch 120mm-Lüfter brauche, passt das natürlich wie die Faust aufs Auge. 

Fazit: Bestellung geht heute noch raus!

MfG


----------



## TheGamler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp



Gerne! 

Weiß nicht, vielleicht hab ichs überlesen...
Bei ->Amazon<- gibts das neue Fifa 2011 (leider nur für die Wii!) für 26€


----------



## Christoph1717 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das Angebot des Tages: "WoW Cataclysm nur 34,99 - Million Dollar " 

Update: Der Text wurde geändert von Million Dollar Baby in Tropic Thunder, womit das Verständnis Problem gelöst ist.


----------



## Papa (10. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Corsair Storage Solutions 128GB  gute Platte aber für mich immer noch
zu teuer
</SPAN>


----------



## locoHC (10. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, der aktuelle Link für drei Blurays für 30€ funzt nicht.


----------



## Saka (12. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mass Effekt 2 liegt beim MM für 19,95!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wir nehmen nur Angebote im Schnäppchenführer auf, die auch online bestellt werden können und damit für alle User zugänglich sind.


----------



## TheGamler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

MSI/AMD Cashback-Aktion bis Ende September!!

Näheres hier!
https://programs.techprotect.de/reb...deu&guid=fd9310fe-fe96-42ef-8d10-a3d471f7acfe


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die MSI/AMD Cashback-Aktion durchaus ein Gute Idee, da mein altes Sockel 939 System eigentlich dringend erneuert werden muss.
Aber da sind auch einige Nachteile: 
1) die Kombination aus Bord und CPU wird von MSI vorgegeben
2) die teilnehmenden Händler sind auch von MSI vorgegeben
3) Persönliche Daten + Rechnungen + Bankdaten möchte ich nicht preisgeben. 

Solche Aktionen werden selten von Hersteller selbst sondern von irgendwelchen Dienstleistern wo man nie was wo die Daten laden oder was die später damit machen. Zum löschen sind sie meist zu schade...  wenn sich da Abnehmer finden  (ich habe da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)


----------



## Tydal (15. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, KotoR kostet nu 8,99 €


----------



## TheGamler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Achh fuu** hab ich auch grad gesehen -.-
ok, das Angebot hat gewechselt, jetzt gibts Star Wars Empire at War
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32470


----------



## zuogolpon (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Tydal schrieb:


> Schade, KotoR kostet nu 8,99 €



Das wär auch zu schön gewesen für so ein super Spiel. Ich habs aber seit Release auf DVD, für 2,25 hätt ichs auf mein Steam Konto gepackt...


----------



## Teekay (17. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

YouTube - Fallout New Vegas - Entwicklertagebuch : The Story - 720p


----------



## jobo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Assassins Creed 2 ist super günstig!!!


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



jobo schrieb:


> Assassins Creed 2 ist super günstig!!!


Sonst kauft es offenbar auch keiner (für den PC).


----------



## Core #1 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

klar ist der ubisoft launcher mist, aber ich habs mir weitaus schlimmer vorgestellt. wenn man sich bei der installation anmeldet sind außer geburtsdatum und land keine persönlichen daten erforderlich. hatte bis jetzt trotz keiner optimalen wlan verbindung/empfang nie abbrüche.

und das spiel ist der hammer, einfach alles verbessert was es an AC1 zu meckern gab und unverbrauchtes setting. die dt. sprecher machen einen super job, v.a. leonardo da vinci und der hauptcharakter ezio sind sehr sympathisch. 
ich hatte auch gezögert wegen des launchers und dem internetzwang (der nach wie vor unverschämt ist), aber habs mir schließlich für 26 € gekauft. find daher blöd wenn die schlechten bewertungen bei amazon nur wegen der internetsache zustande kommen, das spiel an sich ist 1A.


ich denke für 18 € sollte man dem spiel auf jeden fall eine chance geben, v.a. wenn man den vorgänger gerne gespielt hat.


----------



## Razor2408 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

FIFA 11 ist vorbestellt (PC).


----------



## Hackman (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht ist ja noch Zeit das in den Schnäppchenführer aufzunehmen, 2 Aktionen bei Telltale Games.
1. und echt schweinebillig: Die *gesamte Tales of Monkey Island Season* für schlappe *$4,99*. Selbst im Steam Summer Sale musste man dafür ca. 15€ berappen.
2. Das Great Adventre Bundle 2010. Enthalten sind 7 Adventures: Kings Quest Collection, Penny Arcade, *The Whispered World*, Jack Keane und als Bonusdreingaben Puzzle Agent und die komplette *Season 2 von Sam&Max. *Das alles für faire $19,95. (Allein Whispered World wäre das wert). Ein teil der Einnahmen geht soagar an einen guten Zweck.
Also zuschlagen, beides gilt* nur noch bis Montag 20.Sept.*


----------



## M4tthi4s (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Cool, der Preiskampf zw. FIFA und PES geht wieder los...
sobald PES unter 30€ fällt wirds gekauft.


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich weiß nicht, ob Angebote die nicht von Amazon sind, hier unerwünscht sind, aber das sollte man sich mal ansehen...

Bei dem WOW! Angebot von ebay gibt es zur Zeit ein 2TB Festplatte mit USB 3.0 Anschluss.
Für nur 109€ mit kostenlosem Versand. (entspricht 5,5 Cent pro GB)
Bei dem Preisvergleichsdienst guenstiger.de ist das beste Angebot für dieses Teil 129,99€

WOW! Angebote - Täglich viele attraktive Auktionen und Festpreisangebote zum Knüller-Preis.
2000 GB SATA USB 3.0 externe Festplatte Poppstar NE30 bei eBay.de: Festplatten (endet 09.10.10 19:49:07 MESZ)


----------



## TheGamler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier mal wieder paar Schäppchen: (Alles aus UK!)

Racing Mega Pack: Colin McRae Dirt, Race Driver: Grid & Fuel PC für ca. 10€
Racing Mega Pack TheHut.com

Dirt 2 für ca 5€ (als Download!)
http://www.direct2drive.com/8769/product/Buy-DiRT-2-Download

Mertro 2033 ebenfalls für 12€ (bei Amazon 13,99+5€ USK 18 Gebühr)
Metro 2033 PC | TheHut.com

Battlefield Bad Company 2 für ca. 15€
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC | TheHut.com

Just Cause 2 für ca 12-13€
Just Cause 2 PC | TheHut.com

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction                            C für ca. 13€*
*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction PC | TheHut.com


So das wars soweit...


----------



## TheGamler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schnäppchen!!
Colorful GTX 470 für 200€ inkl. Versand!
(Preisvergleich ab 244€ + Versand!) 

Aktion! - Colorful GeForce GTX470 | ARLT Computer,


----------



## ikarus275 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Schnäppchen!!
> Colorful GTX 470 für 200€ inkl. Versand!
> (Preisvergleich ab 244€ + Versand!)
> 
> Aktion! - Colorful GeForce GTX470 | ARLT Computer,



ausverkauft.. wieviel hatten die denn am Lager ? Eine ?


----------



## TheGamler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab ich auch gerade gesehen...

EDIT: Kurzzeitig waren wieder welche verfügbar 
Also lieber noch bisschen im Auge behalten...


----------



## stoepsel (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hallo zusammen...
Für die Interessierten unter Euch-

F1 2010 für PC gibt es bei ebay für *37,95€*

F1 2010 Formel 1 PC DVD Neu EU bei eBay.de: PC-Spiele (endet 23.10.10 19:50:09 MESZ)


----------



## Timyy (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nur aus reiner Neugier: Bekommt PCGH Cash,wenn User die Links zu Amazon nur anklicken oder nur,wenn das Produkt über den Link gekauft wird?


----------



## errat1c (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Cashback-Aktion von MSI/AMD abläuft und wie sich die Höhe der Rückzahlung berechnet?


----------



## Christoph1717 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Link von der PCGH Seite scheint fehlerhaft zu sein, versuche es mal hiermit:
programs.techprotect.de/rebate/Content/MSIAMD/TermsAndConditionPage.aspx?Program=PROG-00010366-27&Country=DE&Language=deu

In Kurzform:
Phenom II X6 1090T  + ein msi Bord --> gibt 50€ 
                 Phenom II X6 1055T  + ein msi Bord --> gibt 40€
                 Phenom II X4       955  + ein msi Bord    --> gibt 30€

Bei den Mainbords gibt es leider nur zwei zugelassene Modelle: 
870A Fuzion ODER 870A-G54


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Der Link von der PCGH Seite scheint fehlerhaft zu sein, versuche es mal hiermit:
> //programs.techprotect.de/rebate/Content/MSIAMD/TermsAndConditionPage.aspx?Program=PROG-00010366-27&Country=DE&Language=deu
> 
> In Kurzform:
> ...


Server nicht gefunden


----------



## Christoph1717 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Server nicht gefunden



Ich weiß, der Link macht Probleme, wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin 
Der Browser fügt ein "http://" am Anfang automatisch hinzu.
Wenn man das wieder wegmacht geht die Adresse besser. 
Es kann auch sein, das die Seite mal nicht reagiert, wenn viele zu greifen wollen.


----------



## errat1c (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Christoph1717, danke für die Info 
Die Bestätigungsemail sollte ja als Kaufbeleg reichen.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der Link macht Probleme, wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin
> Der Browser fügt ein "http://" am Anfang automatisch hinzu.
> Wenn man das wieder wegmacht geht die Adresse besser.
> Es kann auch sein, das die Seite mal nicht reagiert, wenn viele zu greifen wollen.


Danke für dein Hinweis


----------



## tomsen (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*ArcaniA -Gothic4* vorbestellen für *21.50€* (1.30€ Versand nach Deutschland) 
www.base.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kassra (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> *Gran Turismo 5: *Die Standardversion von Gran Turismo 5 ist nun  vorbestellbar. Das heiß erwartete Rennspiel für die PS3 erscheint am  5.1.2010 und kostet aktuell versandkostenfreie 62,99 bei Amazon.de. Die Collector's Edition lässt sich noch nicht bestellen.



Ui das Gran Turismo schon draußen ist wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Da ist wohl eher der 05.11.2010 gemeint


----------



## Pyroplan (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich finds ja interessant das in den top5 der konsolenspiele bei amazon
ps3 4 mal vertreten ist und beim dem einen spiel wo auch noch die 360 dabei ist vorne liegt^^

da soll nochmal einer sagen raubkopierer richten keinen schaden an 
denn die 360 müsste jedenfalls noch, viel mehr verbreitet sein


----------



## kazzig (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Preis vom Samsung BX2450 ist vor wenigen Minuten von
232,97 € auf 214,83 € gefallen. Anbieter ist Mindfactory und es ist ein Sonderpreis!!!

Ich finde den Sprung schon sehr groß muss ich sagen!


24" (61,00cm) Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 Coal Gray 1920x1080 HDMI/VGA -


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Top-Geburtstags-Angebote bei Saturn in Dortmund-City und Dortmund-Eving:

PES 2011 für PC 34,- ; PS3/XBox360 44,-

Fifa 11 für PC 42,- ; PS3/XBox360 44,-

Two and a half men - die ersten fünf Staffeln für je 9,-

Denke, dass ist eine Erwähnung wert!


----------



## Zsinj (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Spellforce 2: Faith in Destiny
für EUR 19,99 

Exzellente Möglichkeit zum vorbestellen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Top-Geburtstags-Angebote bei Saturn in Dortmund-City und Dortmund-Eving:
> 
> PES 2011 für PC 34,- ; PS3/XBox360 44,-
> 
> ...



Lokale Angebote können wir im Schnäppchenführer leider nicht erwähnen, da dann nicht alle User davon profitieren.


----------



## Falcony6886 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jo, schon klar! 

Darum habe ich es ja im Thread erwähnt! Vielleicht liest hier ja jemand aus der Umgebung mit!

Aber ein dickes Schnäppchen habe ich noch für euch:

Asus Crosshair II Formula bei Alternate für 99,90 Euro!!! Ich denke, dass ist sehr interessant für alle, die nochmal das letzte aus ihrem AM2+ System holen möchten und über SLI nachdenken! 

Da musste ich einfach zuschlagen! Mal sehen, wie gut sich der Phenom II 955 da mit dem Prolimatech Super Mega takten lässt! Euer Sonderheft mit der Anleitung habe ich ja!


----------



## Painkiller (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Iron Man 2 für 9,99€

Iron Man 2 (Einzel-DVD): Amazon.de: Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Don Cheadle, Mickey Rourke, John Debney, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray

Iron Man 2 Doppel-DVD-Set 16,99€

Iron Man 2 (Limited Edition, 2 Discs, Steelbook): Amazon.de: Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Don Cheadle, John Debney, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## TheGamler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das angesprochene Left4Dead 2 gibts auch als FourPack für 20,39€, wodurch man nochmal paar Euro spart 

Save 66% on Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam


----------



## ReaCT (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

das mit Bioshock und TES war vor 2 Tagen für 6.99 zu haben

Und Arcania für 20 € ?! WTf da nehm ich sogar nicht auf Deutsch spielen in Kauf. Könnte aber auch wie bei Anno klappen das ich das Sprachpaket aus der Demo zieh und so alles auf Deutsch stell


----------



## Matrix23 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte Interesse an Left 4 Dead für knapp 7 Euro, aber das ist doch die dt. zensierte Version, oder?

Gibt es da einen wenig an die ungeschnitte Version über Steam zu kommen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Beim besten willen ist MW2 bei Steam kein Schnäppchen!!
Amazon 28,90€
w-o-v 24,99€


----------



## Zombiez (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei direct2drive.com bekommt man aktuell 15% auf alle Spiele mit dem code iluvaction oder rockinaction (auch wenn in der Werbung nur von Action Spielen die rede ist). So gibt es zb Lost Planet 2 für 30$ (ca. 22€ ) oder Gothic4 für 36$ (ca 26€ ).


----------



## Zsinj (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich komm mir gerade etwas vera*** vor..

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 
bei HOH direkt: 239,00 €
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 55,88cm 24" 61cm | hoh.de

bei HOH PCGH Sonderaktion: 244,90 €
Hardware - Computer Shop - Hardware Versand | hoh.de
bzw.: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 55,88cm 24" 61cm AKTION | hoh.de


----------



## Hackman (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Liebe PCGH. Der Schnäppchenführer ist ja teilweise ganz nett, vor allem dann wenn User gute Angebote auf Steam etc finden, aber warum bitte ist das sowas wie MOH für 49,99€ enthalten?? Das ist doch Wucher. Oder im traurigsten Falle "normal", aber beileibe kein "Schnäppchen".
Und wenn der Schnäppchenführer schon als Werbeplattform mißbraucht wird, um Klicks auf Amazon zu sammeln, dann seid doch wenigstens so ehrlich normalpreisige bis teure Produkte nicht auch noch in der Headline zu bewerben. 
Die ansich geniale Idee eines Schnäppchenführers wird so total verwässert, wie schön wäre es doch wenn dafür tatsächlich recherchiert und nicht nur der Amazon-Ticker verwurstet würde *träum*
Mein Senf dazu.


----------



## TheGamler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Borderlands GOTY Version für 17€* UK-Version 

http://www.shopto.net/PC/VIDEO%20GAMES/PCBO04-Borderlands%20Game%20of%20the%20Year%20Edition.html
kann per PayPal bezahlt werden!

*MOH Limited Edition (wahrscheinlich englisch) 30€*
http://www.mymemory.co.uk/PC-Games/Generic/Medal-of-Honor---Limited-Edition-%28PC%29-%28DVD%29
kann per PayPal bezahlt werden!


*PCGH, DAS NENN ICH SCHNÄPPCHEN!*


----------



## tomsen (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Arcania-Gothic4 (multilinguale Downloadversion) im Preis gesunken auf game.gamesplanet.com 18.49 Pfund! ~21.30 Euro*
(ich hab gestern noch 19.99 Pfund bezahlt)

Braucht nur eine Kreditkarte und könnt die multilinguale Downloadversion aus England mit Fullspeed saugen.


----------



## chrissv2 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Danke für den Tipp tomsen

Mit Paypal bezahlt, gestern runter geladen, heute installiert und angespielt. 21,78 € hats gekostet.

thx chris


----------



## michae1971 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dirt 2 für unter 10€ bei Amazon.


----------



## Zsinj (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Ich komm mir gerade etwas vera*** vor..
> 
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2450
> bei HOH direkt: 239,00 €
> ...


Inzwischen kostet der BX2450 nur noch 227,75€, wenn man *nicht *über den PCGH Link geht.

@ PCGH, das kann nicht angehen, bitte bei HOH ändern lassen. 

Aber der BX2450 ist für 227,75 wirklich günstig.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Inzwischen kostet der BX2450 nur noch 227,75€, wenn man *nicht *über den PCGH Link geht.
> 
> @ PCGH, das kann nicht angehen, bitte bei HOH ändern lassen.
> 
> Aber der BX2450 ist für 227,75 wirklich günstig.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe die Beschwerde weitergegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



michae1971 schrieb:


> Dirt 2 für unter 10€ bei Amazon.



Danke, ist online


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber immer noch solides Echtzeit-FastFood. ACHTUNG! GEHT NUR AUF WINDOWS XP!!!

Act of War Collectors Edition: Amazon.de: Games

Preis: 7,95€


----------



## Pyroplan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

dirt 2 für 10eur? ist das wirklich schon so alt 
man vergeht die zeit schnell.

ich persönlich finde den Trend von BluRay sehr gut  
gibt schon erstaunlich viele filme zum konkurrenzfähigen preis (im vergleich zur dvd).
die neusten kosten meist zwar noch über 20eur, aber es gibt ja jetzt hier auch schon viele für 10eur, die sogar gut sind


----------



## ruf!o (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> NEU - Two and a Half Men (Staffeln 1-5 Superbox exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [40,97]


Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ihr den Preis her habt, bei mir veranschlagt Amazon für die Box 59,99, egal ob mit PCGH ref-link oder ohne.


€dit: Jetzt ist der Kauftipp einfach kommentarlos verschwunden. So gehts natürlich auch.

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ruf!o schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ihr den Preis her habt, bei mir veranschlagt Amazon für die Box 59,99, egal ob mit PCGH ref-link oder ohne.
> 
> 
> €dit: Jetzt ist der Kauftipp einfach kommentarlos verschwunden. So gehts natürlich auch.
> ...


 

Die Sonderpreise gelten meistens nur für einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum.

Bestes Beispiel: Bioshock 2 Collectors Edition
Rabattpreis: 25€ ---> 2 Stunden später: 85€

Daher muss man sich halt ein bisschen beeilen.


----------



## ruf!o (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

naja, von der News bis zum meinem Post sind 30 minuten vergangen. Das bedeutet das angebot galt  nichtmal 30 Minuten, denn gesehen habe ich es ja schon einige minuten eher. 
Aber gut, dachte es liegt evtl. ein Fehler vor und wollte es ja auch nur mal melden. 


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ruf!o schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ihr den Preis her habt, bei mir veranschlagt Amazon für die Box 59,99, egal ob mit PCGH ref-link oder ohne.
> 
> 
> €dit: Jetzt ist der Kauftipp einfach kommentarlos verschwunden. So gehts natürlich auch.
> ...



Amazon hatte den Artikel ständig geändert im Preis


----------



## defPlaya (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ist diese "Medal of Honor [AT PEGI] (uncut, inkl. Zugang zur Battlefield 3-Beta)" Version jetzt die komplett unzensierte? Also mit Taliban oder ohne? Bin immernoch am hin und her überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe oder nicht?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

GTX460 1GB (OC) gibts jetzt schon für unter 160€, beim zweiten verlinkten Shop sogar versandkostenfrei, sprich: <160€ kriegt man schon 'ne GTX 460 nach Hause geliefert ... echt heftig der Preisverfall. 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Gainward GeForce GTX460 GS

Gainward GeForce GTX 460 1024MB GDDR5 "Golden Sample" | ARLT Computer


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schönes Paket für alle X-Fans!

X Superbox: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition" jetzt für -66% zum Preis von schlappen 17 €.
Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber Schuld *gggg*

Save 66% on Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition on Steam

Aktion geht bis 25.10 wenn ich mich nicht verlesen hab.

Regards,


----------



## nyso (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auf meine Mail gabs keine Reaktion, daher nochmal hier!

SanDisk microSDHC 16GB
Von 57€ auf 26,49€ reduziert, also 54%!

SanDisk microSDHC 16GB Speicherkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## TheGamler (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich glaubs nicht, das wichtigste und beste habt ihr vergessen... 

Californication Staffel 1+2 für jeweils 11,99€ + 18er Gebühr
Californication - Die erste Season 
Californication - Die zweite Season

Günstiger ists beim Media Markt, da dort logischerweiße die 5€ 18erGebühr entfällt!

Hank Moody for President!

Hier noch eine HD6870 für 130€, kann nen Preisfehler sein, kann ja mal jemand versuchen 
http://www3.atelco.de/articledetail...1BE87FAFEBE3CACDA9A2.www3?aid=39510&agid=1004


----------



## Carragos (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Landwirtschaftsimulator an 1. Stelle ?  WAAAAS ?


----------



## wiley (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Moin   Auf Steam ist momentan THQ Sales Week.  Titan Quest Gold Edition (Addon inklusive) für 2,49€   nur Heute!


----------



## RBS2002 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

gibt es eigentlich einen Grund das die Filme bei einem "Hardware-Magazin für PC Spieler" ganz oben sind - logischwerweise müssten es doch die Spiele und die Hardware sein...


----------



## tommy_nbg (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

komme mir etwas verarscht vor!

wollte mir gerade Bad Company 2 Vietnam bei Amazon für 12,99 EUR vorbestellen.

nun verlangt amazon noch 5;-- EUR Verpackung und Versandt!! und das nur für eine Email mit einem Download-Code .

DAS finde ich schon etwas überteuert!! 5;-- EUR für eine Email zu bezahlen!

Habe nun nicht bestellt.

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die 5 Euro muss man leider bei USK18-Spielen wegen der Altersüberprüfung immer bezahlen.


----------



## tommy_nbg (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die 5 Euro muss man leider bei USK18-Spielen wegen der Altersüberprüfung immer bezahlen.


 
Wenn ich was geliefert bekomme und der Postbote vor der Tür steht muß man den Personalausweiß zeigen. Dann sind die 5 EUR auch o.k.

Aber es komm doch keiner zum ansehen des Prsonalausweißes!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei mir schon. Der Verlangt immer den Ausweis.


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und über die paar Kröten regst Du Dich hier so auf ?

Dann kauf' Dir halt zwei Erdbeer-Eis weniger, und Du hast die Kohle wieder raus...


----------



## TheGamler (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei mir schon. Der Verlangt immer den Ausweis.



Auch wenn du nurn Download-Code per Email bekommst!?


----------



## Vhailor (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Und über die paar Kröten regst Du Dich hier so auf ?
> 
> Dann kauf' Dir halt zwei Erdbeer-Eis weniger, und Du hast die Kohle wieder raus...



Da kann man sich aber wirklich drüber aufregen. Abgesehen von DA2 (da habe ichs verplant) habe ich noch nie was bei Amazon bestellt, wofür ich diese 5 Euro hätte bezahlen müssen - sehe ich gar nicht ein!

Dann ist es mal ne DVD, nen Spiel, nen sonstewas und schon bin ich im Jahr 50 Tacken für die Verifizierung meiner Identität los. Pfff, sollen die sich andere "Deppen" suchen, die das bezahlen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe auch noch keine 18er Titel bei amazon bestellt. 
Gerade bei günstigen Spielen für ein 10er sind es dann 50% mehr Kosten als im Laden, was ich nicht einsehe. Das Lustige ist ja über amazon Marketplace gibt es keine Kontrolle, jeder Artikel wird für 3 Euro verschickt. So habe ich mir das Spiel Stranglehold 2009 mal günstig gebraucht gekauft (5,50 + 3 €)


----------



## Karnus (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hi 
Woher stammt denn die Info das der Steampreis für Metro den Tag über gültig bleibt?

Wollte mir das gerade da holen... Während des Einkaufens bzw. Einloggen auf einmal wieder 29.99!

So ein Mist 

Gruß


----------



## chrissv2 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das war der Wednesday´s Deal, der geht in der Regel bis ca 19:00 des Folgetages.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html

hth
chris


----------



## Karnus (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ok Thx für die Info.  War dann halt PP..  Trotzdem Mist


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Habe mal bei Frontlines und Overlord zugeschlagen 3 Games für nen 10er was will ich mehr^^


----------



## jobo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schade, Frontlines kostet wieder 10€ für 1,50€ hätte ich es gekauft.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

* Call of Duty Black Ops: für schlappe 77€
*Wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist. 
Da freut man sich doch wenn die nicht freischaltbare UK Version 30-35€ kostet.
Man fühlt sich von Aktivisopn ja überhaupt nicht verarscht wenn man doppelt soviel bezahlen muß aber nur für die Hälfte kriegt.


----------



## TheGamler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

PCGH, sorry aber ihr seid auch so Helden 

Als Medal of Honor 50€ gekostet hat, habt ihrs komischerweise hier aufgeführt gehabt! Jetzt kostet es 28,99€ (inkl. Versand!)
und jetzt habt ihr´s nicht mehr drin!??


----------



## ClareQuilty (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> PCGH, sorry aber ihr seid auch so Helden
> 
> Als Medal of Honor 50€ gekostet hat, habt ihrs komischerweise hier aufgeführt gehabt! Jetzt kostet es 28,99€ (inkl. Versand!)
> und jetzt habt ihr´s nicht mehr drin!??


Naja, je tuerer das Produkt desto mehr verdient PCGH dran. 

Aber im Ernst: Hatte PCGH nicht die Tier1-Edition hier stehen gehabt? Die ist ja teurer.


----------



## tomsen (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Sam & Max Episode 203 - Night of the Raving Dead kostenlos!*

Angebot gilt nur bis 1.Nov 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## troll999 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

uuiiiii.... callof duty black ups....östereiche Version bei Amazon nur 79,-!!!!!!!
"Tolles Schnäpchen "


----------



## Steff456 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

COD für 80€ ein Schnäppchen?! UK Version kostet 40


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Steff456 schrieb:


> COD für 80€ ein Schnäppchen?! UK Version kostet 40



Die ist aber in Deutschland nicht aktivierbar .


----------



## tomsen (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

btt

*Alien vs Predator 3 für 7,49 Pfund (ca. 9 Euro)*
Downloadversion (paypal oder kreditkarte)
Angebot gilt nur bis 2.11.2010
Gamesplanet UK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dani600 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer nach guten neuen InEars sucht kann mal bei Amazon unter Sennheiser IE 7 vorbeischauen.

114,95€ inkl. Versand sind ein guter Preis.

Gruß


----------



## water_spirit (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> * Call of Duty Black Ops: für schlappe 77€
> *Wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist.
> Da freut man sich doch wenn die nicht freischaltbare UK Version 30-35€ kostet.
> Man fühlt sich von Aktivisopn ja überhaupt nicht verarscht wenn man doppelt soviel bezahlen muß aber nur für die Hälfte kriegt.



nope...kostet 55,99 € von Amazon ^^

etwas weiter unten steht: "5 neu..." -> draufklicken und schon kann man bei Amazon das Spiel für "nur" 55,99 € bestellen...aber ich werd erstmal abwarten


----------



## Hackman (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei *Telltale Games* gibt's auch Super Angebote:
Alle 3 Seasons von Sam & Max für nur 19.95$ (sonst 49.95$) Leider steht nicht da wielange das Angebot gilt....
 Alle 3 Seasons von Sam & Max + Strong Bad's Cool Game für 29.95$[/URL] (gilt leider nur noch heute, am 1. November). 
[URL="http://www.telltalegames.com/store/samandmax"] Jede einzelne Season von Sam & Max für 9.95$[/URL]  Die gewünschte Season einfach über den Store in den Warenkorb legen, dann wird der reduzierte Preis angezeigt. Auch hier weiß ich leider nicht wielange das Angebot gilt!


----------



## pmdeluxe (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Schnäppchenführer FTW!
habe mir sofort Split Second bestellt :>


----------



## DarkTaur (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dieses mal warte ich mit COD BO... Will nicht wieder so auf die Nase fallen wie bei MOH. Ich gehe eh davon aus dass bei COD BO die gleiche Taktik gefahren wird wie bei COD MW2: Bis zum Release hochpreisig anbieten und einige Tage danach wird es um einiges günstiger.


----------



## Eiche (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Call of Duty: Black Ops kostet 52,95  mann kann ohne die 5€ porto nicht bestellen !
*


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der BX2450 ist bei Homeofhardware.de reduziert. 
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 55,88cm 24" 61cm AKTION | hoh.de


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



zeffer schrieb:


> *Call of Duty: Black Ops kostet 52,95  mann kann ohne die 5€ porto nicht bestellen !
> *



Ja, USK 18-Hinweis fehlt noch, danke!


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Warum fallen denn da noch Versandkosten an? Ist sonst nicht immer kostenlos ab 40 Euro Bestellwert?

Edit: Okay, hab es gefunden: 



> Spezialversand für Artikel ohne Jugendfreigabe (persönliche Übergabe, 1  bis 3 Werktage innerhalb Deutschlands, Versandgebühr 5 EUR


----------



## Player007 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Dann hoffe ich mal das die Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie auch zieht, noch steht 53,50 € bei der Bestellung...


----------



## Core #1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Player007 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das die Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie auch zieht, noch steht 53,50 € bei der Bestellung...



afaik wird sich da optisch in der bestellung nichts ändern.
du musst wenn schon zwischendurch immer mal gucken wie teuer das spiel ist.

du bekommst paar tage nach dem du das spiel hast dann eine email, da steht drin wie viel dir zurückerstattet wird, falls der titel bis zum erscheinen günstiger geworden ist.


----------



## Jes (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*Hüstel*
Auch wenn es für mich zu spät kommt:
6870 in Grafikkarten/PCIe | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die HD 6870 für unter der "magischen" 200€ Marke ist doch auch mal was


----------



## Zombiez (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Download Games | PC Games and Mac Game Downloads at Direct2Drive bekommt man aktuell 25% auf alles.
So kann man sich zB die US Version von Cod:BO für 45$ (32€) kaufen.
Wer dann noch 50cent für die Aktivierung bei Steam per ausländischem InternetByCall ausgibt, hat sich recht günstig ein Schnäppchen geschossen...

Edit:

Der US-Shop von D2D scheint ab heute nicht mehr Bestellungen aus Deutschland für Black Ops anzunehmen.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Finde nur ich, dass der Begriff "Schnäppchen" bei einer Grafikkarte für knapp 480€ etwas deplaziert wirkt?


----------



## ClareQuilty (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

PCGH verdient halt mit, wenn die Leute bei Caseking kaufen...

Dabei fällt das NDA um 15.00 Uhr und frühestens dann wird man wissen, was die anderen Shops für Preise machen.


----------



## kuer (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

GTX 580 für 479,-€....Schnäppchen.....


----------



## Standeck (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Auch Alternate listet schon ne ganze Latte von GTX 580. Auch einige übertaktete sind dabei.


----------



## tripod (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

immerhin ein paar euro weniger, aber für 54,83€ gibt es die g15 auch schon direkt bei amazon(inkl. versand)
andere marktplatzanbieter gehen auch noch leicht unter diesen preis.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



tripod schrieb:


> immerhin ein paar euro weniger, aber für 54,83€ gibt es die g15 auch schon direkt bei amazon(inkl. versand)
> andere marktplatzanbieter gehen auch noch leicht unter diesen preis.



Danke für den Tipp, ich nehme es mit auf!


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Man muss sich sputen. 

Lizenz für 3 PC´s & 2 Jahre Updates!!! Für 20€ oO

G Data InternetSecurity 3PC, 25 Monate Updates: Amazon.de: Software

Ich habs mir schon bestellt


----------



## Pyroplan (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

WTF? landwirtschaftssimulator so günstig? 
War der nicht mal aufm Preisvergleich ganz vorne?^^ 
Ging ja schnell


----------



## PontifexM (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich fass es nicht wies son stück rotz ....aber ok ,jedem das seine !


----------



## DarkTaur (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

COD BlackOps ist ab Morgen beim MM im "Angebot" für 47 EUR... Somit spart man sich die 5,95 EUR im Vergleich zu Amazon (evtl. kommen dann aber noch Benzinkosten und Parkgebühren dazu  )


----------



## iceman650 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

So, hab ich mir Metro2033 direkt mal bestellt. Thx, PCGH!


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gestern bei Media Markt Call of Duty Black Ops für 44,50€ gekauft. Im Vergleich zu Amazon 47€ + 5€ FSK Übergabe lol....


----------



## nyso (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*2TB *externe HDD Western Digital mit *USB 3.0* für 109,90€ incl. Versand!
Western Digital WDBACW0020HBK My Book Essential 2TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die ist in den letzten Tagen deutlich im Preis gefallen, vllt. gefällt sie ja dem ein oder anderen auch, ich hab sie mir jedenfalls bestellt

Nur als Info, selbst viele 1TB USB 2.0 Platten sind teurer


----------



## Goliath110 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Yeah, Gran Turismo 5 ist vorbestellbar und soll "schon" in 10 Tagen lieferbar sein Nur für dieses Spiel habe ich mir eine PS3 gekauft


----------



## Drapenot (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Antec True Power TP-650 650W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Antec True Power TP-650

Ich wollte eigntlich das Netzteil mit 550W kaufen, aber das wurde immer teurer statt günstiger.
Jetzt gibt es aber das Netzteil mit 650W für 74€ statt 94€, somit sogar günstiger als die 550W Variante.

ka wie lange der Preis so bleibt, ich hab es mir auf jedenfall bestellt.
Vieleicht braucht sonst jemand auch ein modulares 80+ Bronze Netzteil.

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall über den Preis^^


----------



## WhackShit007 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



nyso schrieb:


> *2TB *externe HDD Western Digital mit *USB 3.0* für 109,90€ incl. Versand!
> Western Digital WDBACW0020HBK My Book Essential 2TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Die ist in den letzten Tagen deutlich im Preis gefallen, vllt. gefällt sie ja dem ein oder anderen auch, ich hab sie mir jedenfalls bestellt
> ...



schon nen 10er teurer geworden...


----------



## Raeven (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

jo , da hat die Post gerade das Päckchen vorbeigebracht. 
*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 
*


----------



## pmdeluxe (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Na Toll! seit Dienstag steht der DHL status auf 60% aber bis heute habe ich meine NfS noch nicht erhalten. 
ich hoffe das es morgen kommt, sonst gibt es ärger


----------



## gemCraft (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jo ich hab es auch schon und ich weiß gar nicht was manche haben. Ganz witziger Fun Racer und buggs oder Startprobleme gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Heady978 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gran Turismo 5 hat sich wohl gerade geändert, aktuell steht da ein Preis von 74,95 bei Amazon. Somit sind andere Händler nun deutlich günstiger, es sei den Amazon überlegt sich das nochmal anders.

...und heut morgen sinds nun 64,89


----------



## kassra (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Heady978 schrieb:


> Gran Turismo 5 hat sich wohl gerade geändert, aktuell steht da ein Preis von 74,95 bei Amazon. Somit sind andere Händler nun deutlich günstiger, es sei den Amazon überlegt sich das nochmal anders.


 

Auch die SE ist nun bei EUR 269,99  und die CE bei EUR 118,00 --> 

Viiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeel zu teuer.


----------



## nyso (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> schon nen 10er teurer geworden...




Von WD direkt gibts aktuell ein Angebot für 103€.

Und bei Ebay gibts heute eine 2TB USB 2.0 Platte für unter 80€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Heady978 schrieb:


> Gran Turismo 5 hat sich wohl gerade geändert, aktuell steht da ein Preis von 74,95 bei Amazon. Somit sind andere Händler nun deutlich günstiger, es sei den Amazon überlegt sich das nochmal anders.



Scheint bei Amazon direkt ausverkauft zu sein, die Marketplace-Preise sieht so hoch.


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

PCGH macht ja inzwischen ziemlich viel Werbung, damit sich Gamer neue Spiele vorbestellen, bevor sie erscheinen.

Davon kann ich nur abraten, wenn es noch keine Tests bzw. Bugberichte gibt. Hinterher ist dann wieder das Geschrei groß, wenn ein Spiel zum Release-Zeitpunkt noch total verbugt und damit unbrauchbar ist. Das ist leider heutzutage nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel.

Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen, was er tut...ist nur schade drum, wenn die Sachen trotzdem gleich gekauft werden. So werden es die Publisher nie lernen !

Reingefallen bei: Stalker (Clear Sky)...Kauf kurz nach Release...nach dem 4. Patch und wütenden eMails konnte ich es durchspielen !

Daraus gelernt bei: F1 2010 (immer noch nicht gekauft, obwohl starkes Interesse)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@freyny80: Mag sein dass einige Spiele zunächst mit Bugs auf den Markt kommen, aber die besten Schnäppchen machen nun mal Vorbesteller. Beispiel: Starcraft 2 gab es für Vorbesteller und kurz nach dem Release für rund 39 Euro. Jetzt müssen Käufer dafür schon seit Monaten etwa 10 Euro mehr bezahlen. Verallgemeinern sollte man das also nicht mit den fehlerhaften Spielen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@ PCGHW-Team

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Collectors Edition von "The Witcher  II" 

Die hätt ich sonst übersehen.


----------



## Zombiez (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Direct2Drive: Buy The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Digital Premium Download

The Witcher2 Digital Premium Edition gibt es DRM Free bei D2D für 37,75€


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

aber wer will schon eine digitale premiumversion wenn er sie auch real zum in der hand halten haben kann? ^^


----------



## Zombiez (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> aber wer will schon eine digitale premiumversion wenn er sie auch real zum in der hand halten haben kann? ^^



Na, wenn dir das noch nicht günstig genug ist, kannst du ja auch im d2d US Shop mit dem Gutscheincode load15 bestellen, dann kostet es 38$ (ca. 28€). Da bekommst du das Spiel 2x für den für den Preis den Amazon verlangt. Mir wäre das den "Plunder" den es in der Retail Version gibt nicht wert.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Direct2Drive: Buy The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Digital Premium Download
> 
> The Witcher2 Digital Premium Edition gibt es DRM Free bei D2D für 37,75€


Also wenn schon digital dann doch bitte DRM frei direkt vom Entwickler 
GOG.com

Die Differenz zum US-Preis bekommt man gutgeschrieben und dazu gibt es noch eines der Vorbilder von The Witcher(z.B. Gothic 2) zum aufwärmen.


----------



## Zombiez (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei http://gamesforwindows.com/de-DE/games/AgeofEmpiresIII/ gibt es heute Age of Empires 3 complete für 0,10€!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Bei Age of Empires III - Games For Windows gibt es heute Age of Empires 3 complete für 0,10€!


Hui, ich glaub das hol ich mir dann mal .... als einziges Spiel ever aus diesem Pseudo-Steam-Store für Arme. 

Die Preise die da sonst so stehen sind ja teils noch schlimmer als beim erwähnten Original - FAIL! 

Aber nette Aktion, auch wenn für umsonst irgendwie konsequenter wäre als 10 Cent.


----------



## hanfi104 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

die wollen nur deinen namen und adresse und die weiter zu verkaufen


----------



## Earisu (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Hui, ich glaub das hol ich mir dann mal .... als einziges Spiel ever aus diesem Pseudo-Steam-Store für Arme.
> 
> Die Preise die da sonst so stehen sind ja teils noch schlimmer als beim erwähnten Original - FAIL!
> 
> Aber nette Aktion, auch wenn für umsonst irgendwie konsequenter wäre als 10 Cent.



Hatte noch von meinem Xbox acc 30 punkte hab für 10 Punkte AOE mal eingelöst xD hab mich schon gefragt was ich mit so wenigen punkten noch anfangen soll...


----------



## Christoph1717 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Günstige Spiele (Preise geprüft: 21.11. 08:10)


Diese Liste finde ich etwas seltsam, wenn da ein Spiel für 100€ dabei ist, das ist nicht günstig.
Das einzige "günstige" Spiel, das ich interessant finde ist Bioshock2 da es in meiner Sammlung noch fehlt.

EDIT: Bei Games für Windows ist Bioshock2 schon für 9,99€ zu haben, also viel günstiger als amazon + 18er Versand oder steam (29,99)

EDIT2: wieder mal Frust pur...  extra ein Account angelegt und dann "verschwindet" Bioshock2 wenn ich mich anmelde. Nach dem Abmelden ist es wieder da. Deutsche Account sind da wohl nicht erwünscht


----------



## Jes (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ach verdammt.
Warum habe ich denn keine passende Bezahlmöglichkeit für Games for Windows Live?... das Spiel wäre fein gewesen...


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Beim durchschnüffeln gefunden:

Die streng limitierte Assassins Creed Brotherhood Kodex-Edition ist wieder in geringen Mengen verfügbar!
Wer sie unbedingt haben will, sollte zuschlagen!

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood - Limited Codex Edition (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Das gleiche gilt für 1 Stück der Assassins Creed II Black Edtion!
Assassin's Creed 2 - Black Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


Die White-Edition wurde ebenfalls reduziert.
Assassin's Creed 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


Eine Megabox der besonderen Art! Die Serie 24 auf DVD. Ganze 55 DVD´s in einer Box
24 - Die komplette Serie 55 DVDs + 24 - Season 8 Blu-ray Exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: Kiefer Sutherland: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Mischu (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand AoE für 10 Cent erstanden?

Probiere das jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, und muss sagen, dass das Microsoft-System eine einzige Katastrophe ist. Beim Einloggen bzw. Ändern der Zahlungsmodalitäten landet man von "Games for Windows" über "Xbox Live" bei einer MS-Billing-Seite. Jede natürlich in anderem Design und einer katastrophalen Menüführung, schon sehr vertrauenserweckend
Nachdem ich dann endlich meine Kreditkarten-Daten eingegeben hatte, wollte ich die Bestellung abgeben -> ging nicht, "Preis wurde geändert"
Ok, versucht mich von allem abzumelden, bei einem Teil der MS-Sites bleibe ich aber permanent eingeloggt, da kann ich so oft auf Abmelden klicken wie ich will.
Jedenfalls 2. Versuch nach inzwischen 45 Min wursteln, Bestellung lässt sich aufgeben, im nächsten Moment lande ich wieder auf der gleichen Einkaufswagen-Übersichtsseite, nur ist dieser jetzt leer.  Wird mir da jetzt etwas berechnet? Habe ich schon was gekauft? Bekomme ich vielleicht irgendwo mal eine Auftragsbestätigung? Man weiß es nicht...
Was ist da bitteschön los? Angesichts von 10 Cent nicht so tragisch, aber da funktioniert ja gar nichts, und ich werde dort niemals probieren, etwas wertvolles zu kaufen, absolut null Vertrauen zu dem System. Bei Steam funktioniert sowas doch auch ohne jegliche Probleme... Und jeder andere Online-Shop, von Amazon bis zu irgendwelchen Klitschen, lässt sich auch im Schlaf bedienen.


----------



## DannyL (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich hab es gestern für 10 Cent gekauft bekommen

hab nach dem Login auch einen leeren Warenkorb gehabt, das Spiel noch mal heraus gesucht und für diese 10 Cent eingefügt letztenendes bezahlt und folgende Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrte(r) dannyl****, 

                                                                                 Mit dieser E-Mail wird  bestätigt, dass Sie die folgenden Artikel bestellt haben:                                                                                  

                                                                                                           Datum                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Bestellnummer                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Artikel                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Betrag                                                                                                         Sonntag, 21. November 2010 *************- Age of  Empires III
 0,09 €   *                                                                                                                           Zwischensumme:                                                                                                                      * *0,09 €* *                                          USt:                                      * *0,01 €* *                                                                                                                  Gesamtbetrag:                                                                                                              * *0,10 €* 
                                                                                 Die Kosten werden Ihnen über die  folgende Zahlungsmethode berechnet:                                                                                  

                                                                                 Kartentyp: MC

...


----------



## Muffinman (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Servus, 

ich wollte auch Age of Empires III kaufen und hatte ständug Fehlermeldungen.

Ich habe dann bei MS angerufen und die sagten, das wäre ein Fehler im System und das Game sollte gar nicht so günstig verkauft werden.

Sehr komisch, was Microsoft da macht.


----------



## Zombiez (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Muffinman schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte auch Age of Empires III kaufen und hatte ständug Fehlermeldungen.
> 
> ...



Der Twitter Acc von GFWL sag da was anderes 


> Today's Daily Deal... wow! Grab Age of Empires III: Complete Collection for just 10 cents! That's no typo!


Twitter


----------



## geraldm (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Muffinman schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte auch Age of Empires III kaufen und hatte ständug Fehlermeldungen.
> 
> ...


hacker am werk


----------



## Mischu (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Danke Euch für die Antworten^^

Eine sehr gelungene Anti-Werbung von Microsoft...
Habe gerade auch noch mal geschaut, auf der GfWL-Site wird das Spiel immer noch für 10 Cent angeboten, lässt sich aber nicht erwerben, in der GfWl-Marketplace-Anwendung taucht ein Preis von 39,99 € auf. Kompetenz pur...


----------



## angelicanus (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

So jetzt haben sie auch wieder den Preis auf 39,99€ aktuallisiert. Ich konnte es leider nicht mehr für 10 Cent ergattern. Aber für ein fünf Jahre altes Spiel noch so viel Kohle haben zu wollen ist echt ne Frechheit, mit dieser Aktion haben die sich bei mir keine Freunde gemacht. Auch wenn es ein Versehen mit den 10 cent war, das Spiel kauft doch jetzt eh keiner mehr und schon gar nicht zu dem Preis die die haben wollen.


----------



## klcolombo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

erst gewollt auf 0,10€ gesetzt und dann als fehler ausgeredet, die halten uns alle für Doof,...... aber dann nach der Aktion wieder ein altes Spiel auf 39€ zu setzen ist einfach noch doofer, also wer ist hier Doof ? Die oder wir ?  

Für 39€ können sie das Spiel von mir verotten lassen auf ihren Regalen........


----------



## Hackman (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Mischu schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand AoE für 10 Cent erstanden?
> Probiere das jetzt schon eine ganze Weile [...]


Ich habs gestern geschafft, nach etlichen Versuchen. Ich war, wie du, verblüfft und genervt, weiviele Weiterleitungen man da über sich ergehen lassen muß: live.com, xbox.com.... dann kommt ein Fehler, das ich bei live.com nicht ausgeloggt werden konnt, wegen Cookies, die übrigens aktiviert sind. Warum will er mich überhaupt ausloggen nur um zur Kasse zu gehen 
Mit dem aktivieren von "Cookies von Drittanbietern" ging das dann wenigstens. Dann das bezahlen. Erstmal stand in der Kasse gar kein Preis da, dann hat man die Option mit MS Points zu zahlen, aber nirgends steht wieviel das in Points kosten würde, bzw. was da die Umrechnung ist. Per Trial and Error (500 points auswählen) kann man dann sehen dass diese im Einkaufswagen 6€ kosten. Die Hilfe beantwortet solche Fragen übrigens auch nicht, da gibt es nur ein paar nutzlose FAQs, aber nichts zu fragen die Kunden wirklich interessieren würden. Kreditkarte musste ich 2mal eingeben da ich wieder ausgeloggt wurde, während dem zahlvorgang, das wirkt seriös, oder! *vogel*
*Nichtmal die angebotenen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten findet man irgendwo auf der Marketplace Seite*... 
Wie kann MS nur so ein unfertiges zusammengefrickeltes Produkt launchen. Und wie schon erwähnt wurde: 18er Spiele wie Bioshock2 sind im deutschen Store auch nicht zu finden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hmm kein gutes Feedback für Microsoft. Da scheint die Konkurrenz (Steam) etwas ausgereifter zu sein.


----------



## Eiche (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

HAWX 2 für 19,99 nicht 26,99 allerdings


			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> Lenni0310[/B]]Download Version(Key+Downloadmanager) Sie bekommen alles in max 24h per  Email. Schicken sie ihre Email bitte an Jo_Kosellek[at]hotmail.de


----------



## sanQn (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Weiß jemand ob es zur PC-Fassung von Mafia 2 bald ein Angebot geben wird? Möchte mir es holen, will aber keine 40€ für ein SP Spiel ausgeben.


----------



## suppamario74 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Also ich hatte mit der AoE3 Aktion überhaupt keine Probleme. 
Erst wollte ich es nicht wirklich glauben, dass es nur 10 Cent kosten soll.
Nachdem ich es in den Warenkorb gesteckt hatte, musste ich mich nur kurz bei xboxlive oder so einloggen und eine Aktualisierungsmitteilung bestätigen.
Danach konnte ich ganz normal meine Kreditkartendaten eintragen, auf "kaufen" klicken und downloaden.
Fertig.
Hab's gestern installiert und ausprobiert. Es funktioniert.
Für 10 Cent kann man nichts falsch machen, finde ich.


----------



## TheGamler (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was für Xbox´ler: CoD: BO +1 Jahr Xbox Live + T-Shirt = für 39€!!

X-Box-Live 12 Monate Abo MS Call of Duty Design + CoD T-Shirt: Amazon.de: Games

mit dem Promocode: "XBOXLCOD" sinkt der Preis um 20€ und man bekommt noch ein Shirt dazu!! (Größe?)


----------



## ReaCT (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

CoD 7 für 39 € beim Saturn ohne USK 18. Leider bei uns ständig ausverkauft. 

@TheGamler
Ich glaub das T-Shirt ist dann für den Xbox Avatar ?! Trotzdem danke. Werde es wohl bestellen.


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie wärs wenn ihr zusätzlich zu den Amazon gesponserten Kauftipps auch mal die wirklichen Schnäppchen im Netz aufzeigen würdet?

Außer Steam und Amazon hab ich hier noch keine Angebote gesehen. Kann man daraus schließen das ihr für Steam Verkäufe auch eine Beteiligung bekommt?


----------



## Chris254 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ihr zusätzlich zu den Amazon gesponserten Kauftipps auch mal die wirklichen Schnäppchen im Netz aufzeigen würdet?
> 
> Außer Steam und Amazon hab ich hier noch keine Angebote gesehen. Kann man daraus schließen das ihr für Steam Verkäufe auch eine Beteiligung bekommt?



Bei Steam weiß ichs nicht, aber natürlich sind mit Amazon Verträge abgeschlossen worden, nicht umsonst ist Amazon PCGH-Partnershop und es steht "[Anzeige]" in der Artikelüberschrift.

Die Community sollte Schnäppchen, wenn sie welche findet einfach selbst hier reinposten.

Das PCGH und Amazon Verträge haben ändert ja nichts daran, dass die Preise trotzdem günstig sind und die Artikel teilweise "Schnäppchen".


----------



## Hackman (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Achtung: Bei Bioshock 2 handelt es ich leider nur um ein Marketplace Angebot. D.h. kein Versand durch Amazon, also auch nicht kombinierbar zwecks Versandkosten sparen, und im Falle einer Rückgabe muß man sich mit dem Händler streiten und man muß auch warten bis es (vermutlich als Brief) aus Österreich kommt.
Seltsam daß Amazon dieses Angebot als Standard (1. SuchTreffer) präsentiert. Gibt es sowas öfter?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ihr zusätzlich zu den Amazon gesponserten Kauftipps auch mal die wirklichen Schnäppchen im Netz aufzeigen würdet?
> 
> Außer Steam und Amazon hab ich hier noch keine Angebote gesehen. Kann man daraus schließen das ihr für Steam Verkäufe auch eine Beteiligung bekommt?



Wenn wir Steam-Spiele verlinken, verdienen wir daran im Gegensatz zu Amazon keinen Cent - trotzdem machen wir das, es heißt ja schließlich Schnäppchenführer. Aber unbekannte Shops verlinken wir dagegen nicht gerne, wenn wir nicht wissen ob der Anbieter seriös ist. Es hängt also immer vom Shop ab, ob wir etwas verlinken oder nicht.


----------



## TheGamler (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Preise für Games in Deutschland ist immer noch eine Frechheit!!
In UK bekommt man Borderlands in der *GOTY-Edition* für umgerechnet 15€


----------



## ReaCT (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Die Preise für Games in Deutschland ist immer noch eine Frechheit!!
> In UK bekommt man Borderlands in der *GOTY-Edition* für umgerechnet 15€




Und ne tolle Zensierung bekommen wir auch oben drauf. Ist ja schon fast wie mit den PS3'lern auf der Main. 

bzw. kann man die englische Goty in De aktivieren bzw auf Deutsch umstellen?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ihr könntet die Steam "Give & Get" -Geschenkaktion ja auch noch erwähnen. Ausserdem sind die hier grad gelisteten Steam-Titel allesamt Tagesangebote die täglich bis Montag wechseln.

Da die Angebote um 19 Uhr wechseln - und die Redakteure sicherlich auch mal Feierabend machen - verweise ich einfach mal dreist auf meinen Info-Thread zu den Steam-Aktionen.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wer jetzt schnell ist, kann sich noch ne XFX5850 für 149,- im Mindstar sichern: 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 5850 725M HD-585X-ZAFA Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> NUR HEUTE • 25 Monate Virenschutz zum Preis von 12 Monaten von Gdata
> Zum 25. Geburtstag bietet Gdata in seinem Online-Shop alle Downloadprodukte (außer Notebook Security) für Privatanwender mit 25 anstatt 12 Monate Lizenzlaufzeit an. Das Angebot ist nur heute gültig, interessierte Anwender sollten also schnell zuschlagen.



Hö? Nur heute?

*Hust*

G Data InternetSecurity 3PC, 25 Monate Updates: Amazon.de: Software

Und sogar billiger.

Online-Shop: 29,95€
Amazon.de: 19,90€

Zwar nur die Internet-Sercurity, aber besser als nix. Ist auch von alllen aufgeführten P/L-Technisch am besten.


----------



## TheGamler (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Und ne tolle Zensierung bekommen wir auch oben drauf. Ist ja schon fast wie mit den PS3'lern auf der Main.
> 
> bzw. kann man die englische Goty in De aktivieren bzw auf Deutsch umstellen?



Leider steht meistens nicht die unterstüzten Sprachen dran.
Bei einer Seite stand jedoch nur englisch dran, vielleicht geht´s mir deustchen Sprachdateien? Hmm weiß nicht, habs mir noch nicht getraut bzw. mich noch nicht länger damit beschäftigt...



> suche für englische Borderlands deutsche sprachfile  patch
> 
> -> Einfach im Game Ordner unter Engine\Config\BaseEngine.ini öffnen und unter
> [Engine.Engine]
> ...


Willst es kaufen und testen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hö? Nur heute?
> 
> *Hust*
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp - ich habe die Meldung aktualisiert.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Danke für den Tipp - ich habe die Meldung aktualisiert.


Bitte, Bitte... Gerne doch  


Die CE von Civ5 ist auch reduziert.

http://www.amazon.de/Sid-Meiers-Civ..._2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1290696501&sr=1-2


----------



## Eiche (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

der Schnäppchen führer ist 24h zu langsam bei steam ihr müsstet die neuen Angebot mal online stellen nicht die  die schon abgelaufen sind 

EDIT: tag 3 hallo die aktion enden 19uhr ihr könnt uch das sparen vergangene angebot online zu stellen


----------



## Hackman (25. November 2010)

*30 Days of Telltale*

*30 Days of Telltale:
Telltale Games*

Telltale Games, die Macher von Tales of Monkey Island, Wallace & Gromit und Sam&Max machen einen Advents-Ausverkauf. Jeden Tag, beginnend Freitag 25.Nov, gibt es irgendwas andres im Angebot.
Und das besondere: für die Schnellen gibt es *aktuell* bis zum morgigen offiziellen Start *50% auf Alles* (außer Tierfutter)!


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

*50%* Rabatt auf alle Musik Alben bei mp3.Saturn.de (bis zum 5.12)


----------



## ReaCT (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Leider steht meistens nicht die unterstüzten Sprachen dran.
> Bei einer Seite stand jedoch nur englisch dran, vielleicht geht´s mir deustchen Sprachdateien? Hmm weiß nicht, habs mir noch nicht getraut bzw. mich noch nicht länger damit beschäftigt...
> 
> Willst es kaufen und testen?



Hat ja bei Anno fast genauso geklappt


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

microsoft verschenkt in jeder adventswoche ein ebook!

momentan gibts "*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium - Das MAXIBUCH –*" zum kostenlosen download (gilt nur bis zum 05.12). man muß lediglich eine e-mail adresse angeben und dann wird einem der downloadlink zugeschickt.

hier gehts zur aktionsseite: Microsoft Press Shop


----------



## ddragon (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer bis jetzt noch zu geizig für Metro 2033 war muss sich beeilen 
Auf Steam gibt es das Game für 7,50 €


----------



## B1b3r (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Metro werd ich auf jedenfall zuschlagen, THX!.


----------



## Core #1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hab durch die steam aktion jetzt Dirt 2, Metro 2033, KOTOR und World of Goo für unter 20 € bekommen.

super sache, mal sehen was noch so kommt, ist aber wirklich immer mind. ein super game dabei.


----------



## Zocker85 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich versteh net wie das mit kauf bei steam funkt, kann mir jemand helfen?

dort steht so ne meldung, um sicherheit zu erhöhen schicken dir mir ne mail die ich bestätigen soll, aber es kommt keine...also über steam.com

über steam.de wenn ich eingeloggt bin, muss ich beim kaufen wieder einloggen, aber kommt immer meldung falsches passwort, ich versteh es net...hat jemand ähnlich erfahrungen gehabt?


----------



## RapToX (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

irgendwie verstehe ich dein problem nicht so ganz.
eigentlich ist das ganz einfach: du startest steam (das programm, nicht die webseite), öffnest den store, suchst dir ein spiel raus und legst es in den einkaufswagen. von dort aus setzt du die bestellung fort und wählst deine bevorzugte zahlungsmöglichkeit aus -> fertig


----------



## Zocker85 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

habe ich auch gemacht,

aber dann kam ne meldung da ich das erste mal was über steam kaufe zwecks echtheit oder so muss ich ne mail von denen bestätigen, die ich aber net bekomme...das ist echt komisch


----------



## Core #1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

sehe ich das richtig und die ganze rabattaktion inkl. wunschliste ist bei steam schon wieder vorbei?


----------



## RapToX (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hast du in steam vielleicht eine andere mailadresse angegeben?
im steamfenster kannst du unter "steam" -> "settings" -> "account" nachsehen, welche email du angegeben hast. hinter der adresse sollte am besten noch der zusatz "(verified)" stehen.

ich befürchte jedoch, dass dein problem mit den aktuellen serverproblemen seitens steam zusammenhängt. von daher würde ich es an deiner stelle später bzw. morgen nochmal versuchen.

edit:


Core #1 schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig und die ganze rabattaktion  inkl. wunschliste ist bei steam schon wieder vorbei?


jop. die aktion lief nur noch bis heute. aber ich kann dich beruhigen: zu weihnachten wirds wieder den alljährlichen "x-mas sale" geben. dauert also nicht mehr lange


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

habe überprüft,

VAC Status nicht angeschlossen, e-mail nicht geprüft...aber wenn ich keine e-mails von denen bekomme, können die auch die adresse nicht prüfen


----------



## leeman (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe die PS3 eben bei Media Markt mit den Gutscheinen gekauft, man darf sie tatsächlich gleich nach dem Kaufen auch zusammen einlösen.

Jeder der die Möglichkeit hat, sollte sie auch nutzen


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Dezember 2010)

*Medal of Honor Aktion: Preis 30 EUR bis zum 6.12.2010*

Moin zusammen,

 es gibt bis zum 6.12.2010 ein Sonderangebot im EA-Store (http://eastore.ea.com).
 Medal of Honor Digital Deluxe Edition kostet anstelle von 50 EUR mit dem  Promocode "40offmohdd" nur noch 30 EUR.

 Das günstigste Angebot bei Geizhals liegt bei 42 EUR, bei Steam kostet es  50 EUR.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



leeman schrieb:


> Ich habe die PS3 eben bei Media Markt mit den Gutscheinen gekauft, man darf sie tatsächlich gleich nach dem Kaufen auch zusammen einlösen.
> 
> Jeder der die Möglichkeit hat, sollte sie auch nutzen



Danke dir, ich update die News


----------



## Heady978 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei den PS3-Pads gibt es nur blau und silber für 29,97 €. Das rote kostet gut 45€ aktuell


----------



## runy (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

interessant, bei mir sinds 51 fürs graue und 44 für das blaue und das rote.


----------



## KeiU89 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



runy schrieb:


> interessant, bei mir sinds 51 fürs graue und 44 für das blaue und das rote.



Scheinbar ist die Rabattaktion schon vorbei, bei mir stehen jetzt die Controller auch wieder für über 40€ da.
Zum Glück hab ich heute mittag schon bestellt, da waren alle Farben noch für 30€ dringestanden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja das Angebot mit den Controllern war richtig gut, bei Amazon sind keine mehr auf Lager wie man sieht. Marketplace-Anbieter verkaufen das Teil nun deutlich teurer.


----------



## Cracken (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gran Turismo @ Media Markt 54€.
Mit Gutschein-Aktion effektiv sogar 44€.


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@Daniel
Kannst Du bitte die Moh-Aktion auf der Main verlinken? Ich denke, das ist für einige interessant...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wieder mal durch etwas schnüffeln bei Amazon.de entdeckt:

Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit (Collector's Edition): Amazon.de: Games

Das schwarze Auge Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit Collectors Edition für 17,97€!


Und ein, nennen wir es mal "Leak". Eine F.E.A.R 3 Collectors Edition ist ebenfalls gelistet.

F.E.A.R. 3 - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games

Leider sind noch keine Angaben zum Inhalt gelistet.


----------



## Argead (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Medal of Honor Aktion: Preis 30 EUR bis zum 6.12.2010*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> es gibt bis zum 6.12.2010 ein Sonderangebot im EA-Store (http://eastore.ea.com).
> Medal of Honor Digital Deluxe Edition kostet anstelle von 50 EUR mit dem  Promocode "40offmohdd" nur noch 30 EUR.
> ...



Dafür kann man im EA-Store aber auch nur zu diesen unmöglichen Zeiten zwischen 23 und 6Uhr einkaufen wegen dem "Jugendschutz".


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Fifa 11 gibt es ab sofort per Gutscheincode bei Amazon mit 20 Euro Rabatt - jeweils für PS3, XBox 360 und den PC! So kostet das Game etwa für die PS3 nur noch 27,79 bei einem derzeit regulärem Preis von 47,79 Euro. Damit ist der Preis nahe am Sonderangebot des Cyber Mondays!

Die Aktion ist bis zum 11.12.10 limitiert. Dazu kann man sich noch das MP3-Album "White Christmas - 50 Weihnachts Klassiker" für nur 1 Euro sichern ,bei gleichzeitiger Bestellung eines Artikels, der von Amazon.de direkt angeboten wird.

Jeder Amazon-Kunde sollte wohl heute die Mail mit dem Gutscheincode bekommen haben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die dort verschiedene verteilen. Ihr könnt mich ja mal aufklären!


----------



## Hackman (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nein, ich hab keine Mail mit Gutscheincode. Weiß nicht nach welchem Prinzip die da beim Versenden vorgehen.
Dass der Code individuell ist, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich. Auch bei Metro 2033 (kannst du hier im Thread nachlesen) gab es einen allgemeingültigen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht sollte man ab und an mal die Überschrift den angebotenen Produkten anpassen.

Unsere Ozeane gibts schon seit heute morgen (nehme mal an seit 00:00) nicht mehr für ~10€ sondern wieder für den Normalpreis von ~20€.
Wenn schon das Angebot aus der Liste genommen wird, könnte man eben auch die Überschrift anpassen.

Trotzdem aber super, der Schnäppchenführer. Hab dank dem schon einiges für die Wirtschaft getan


----------



## oliver1311 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

CIV 5 SE kostet bei Amazon nur noch 22,97€


----------



## St3ps (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



oliver1311 schrieb:


> CIV 5 SE kostet bei Amazon nur noch 22,97€


 
Das ist ja echt mies. 

Vor ein paar Stunden für mehr geordert.


----------



## oliver1311 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



St3ps schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt mies.
> 
> Vor ein paar Stunden für mehr geordert.


 
nochmal bestellen und das andere zurück schicken


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Hackman schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab keine Mail mit Gutscheincode. Weiß nicht nach welchem Prinzip die da beim Versenden vorgehen.
> Dass der Code individuell ist, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich. Auch bei Metro 2033 (kannst du hier im Thread nachlesen) gab es einen allgemeingültigen.



Ich habe mal ein wenig nachgeforscht. So wie es aussieht, ist der Gutscheincode personalisiert! Details hier!

Da ich meinen Gutscheincode schon eingelöst habe (Fifa 11 für PS3 für 27,79), nutzt es wohl nichts mehr, den zu posten...

Amazon scheint da wohl ausgewählte Kunden zu bedienen, die vorrangig Games bestellen... Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass nicht jeder diesen Code bekommt.

Vielleicht kann PCGH da ja nachforschen und eine 20 Euro Rabattaktion für alle hier herausschlagen!


----------



## fox40phil (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

krass... Metro für 5€...wird bestellt! Gut, dass ich noch gewartet hab ....


----------



## sfc (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hab Metro zwar schon, aber ich hab`s einfach mal mit in den Warenkorb gepackt, um die 20 voll zu bekommen. Versandkosten gespart und ein Kumpel hat sich schon gemeldet, der es mir abkaufen will.


----------



## JHD (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



sfc schrieb:


> Hab Metro zwar schon, aber ich hab`s einfach mal mit in den Warenkorb gepackt, um die 20 voll zu bekommen. Versandkosten gespart und ein Kumpel hat sich schon gemeldet, der es mir abkaufen will.



Wen interessiert das?

btt: Bei Steam gibt es jetzt immer ein paar Angebote und beim Christmas Sale gehts dann wieder ab.


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Super Angebot - war schon immer großer fan von:
"Arnold Schwarzeneggerchmen"


----------



## Eiche (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



JHD schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das?
> 
> btt: Bei Steam gibt es jetzt immer ein paar Angebote und beim Christmas Sale gehts dann wieder ab.


Wen interessiert das?

btt: Bei Amazon gibt es jetzt immer ein paar Angebote   vielleicht der der es online gestellt hat und es als danke schon versteht?


----------



## ReaCT (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Muss man sich gleich so kindisch benehmen? Mich interresierts z.B. obs bei Steam wieder ein paar Online-Schnäppchen gibt, aber nicht was man heute alles erlebt hat. Wenn ich Statuscomments lesen will, geh ich auf Twitter/Facebook. 

@JHD
Das ist aber auch kein Grund jemanden anzuschnautzen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

~10€ für C&C4 .... ja, dieses Spiel nähert sich so langsam seinem realen Wert an ..... noch 20 € weniger (10€ Schmerzensgeld sind Minimum für den code-gewordenen Niedergang dieser Serie!) und ich nehms!

EDIT: Amazon sieht von mir eh auf absehbare Zeit kein Geld mehr.

Für Importe wechsel ich auch von amazon.co.uk auf Gamestop.


----------



## fox40phil (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *~10€ für C&C4 .... ja, dieses Spiel nähert sich so langsam seinem realen Wert an ..... noch 20 € weniger (10€ Schmerzensgeld sind Minimum für den code-gewordenen Niedergang dieser Serie!) und ich nehms!*
> 
> EDIT: Amazon sieht von mir eh auf absehbare Zeit kein Geld mehr.
> 
> Für Importe wechsel ich auch von amazon.co.uk auf Gamestop.




sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Christoph1717 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da die Ice Age Box gerade so günstig ist, wollte ich sie mir für 9,97 holen, da ich noch keinen der Filme habe.
Es gibt aber auch eine andere Ice Age Box für 17,99 Euro. Ist da mehr drin ?

Versandkosten oder C&C4 bezahlen...  schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Juicebag (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ah für SC2 nehmen sie das selbe System wie für den Cyber Monday. Sehr gut. Hoffe ich kann eins abstauben.


----------



## fox40phil (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich hab mir SC2 ergattert! ...yeaaahh 29,90€ ohne Versand ! Sehr geil!


----------



## Juicebag (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

So hab ohne Probleme ein SC2 ergattert. Haben diesmal wohl einen höheren Bestand, als beim letzten mal. Siend gerade mal 6% verkauft worden.

Der Preis liegt bei 30 € statt 45 €. Da ich es mir sowieso demnächst holen wollte, ist das echt super.


----------



## predprey (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Irgentwie bin ich blind, denn ich finde nirgends auf der Amazon Seite dieses Angebot ... hat da wer vll. einen genauen Link?

€: Ok, die Firefox Beta 4 hat das Angebot nicht angezeigt, ein wechsel zur Internet Eplorer beta 9 hat geholfen  ...


----------



## Core #1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

lohnt sich das angebot (starcraft 2) denn auch wenn man weder den vorgänger gespielt hat noch das spiel im multiplayer zocken will?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Core #1 schrieb:


> lohnt sich das angebot (starcraft 2) denn auch wenn man weder den vorgänger gespielt hat noch das spiel im multiplayer zocken will?


 
Man sollte den Vorgänger und Add-On schon durchgespielt haben. Sonst blickst du bei der Story nicht durch.


----------



## Ramrod (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Warum wird mir denn bei Starcraft 2 in der Bestellbestätigung der Preis von 29,99€ und nicht 29,90€ angezeigt???
Kann das Jemand bestätigen?

So sieht bei mir die Bestätigung aus:
Summe:     EUR 44,40
Gutschein eingelöst:     -EUR 14,41
Gesamtsumme für diese Lieferung:     EUR 29,99


----------



## sfc (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie funktioniert das genau bei diesen Blitzangeboten? Muss man den Artikel nur im richtigen Moment in den Einkaufswagen zerren und kann sich dann gemütlich durchs Bestellformular wühlen?


----------



## Again (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



sfc schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau bei diesen Blitzangeboten? Muss man den Artikel nur im richtigen Moment in den Einkaufswagen zerren und kann sich dann gemütlich durchs Bestellformular wühlen?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Der Phenom II X4 965 wird mir im Moment noch nicht gelistet.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

WAS ZUM TEUFEL ?!? 

Black ops für PC kostet jetzt 50€ bei Amazon. Bis jetzt waren es die üblichen, vernünftigen abe rimmenroch zu vielen 38,99€ !


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Call of Duty: Black Ops nur für die PS3 ist im Angebot für 39,99 statt 60 €


----------



## Raikoon (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Phenom wurde auf 100€ runtergesetzt und in innerhalb von 5 Sekunden war er ausverkauft?


----------



## Again (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Raikoon schrieb:


> Der Phenom wurde auf 100€ runtergesetzt und in innerhalb von 5 Sekunden war er ausverkauft?



Jetzt ernsthaft? O.O

Würde mich ja stören... gibt's da irgendeine Quelle? :|


----------



## Joshy875 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wahnsinn für 99 € , so ein Mist das ich zur Weihnachtsfeier musste


----------



## Juicebag (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Again schrieb:


> Jetzt ernsthaft? O.O
> 
> Würde mich ja stören... gibt's da irgendeine Quelle? :|




Is leider tatsächlich so. Mir isser auch durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## Again (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Juicebag schrieb:


> Is leider tatsächlich so. Mir isser auch durch die Lappen gegangen.


Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Sandy Bridge so effizient sind, dass AMD im neuen Jahr die Preise drastisch senken muss. Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass der 965er dann mal eben um 30€ purzelt...

Aber ein 955 für 100€ wäre schön. Oder ein 965 für 120€. :]


----------



## Nataraya (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Raikoon schrieb:


> Der Phenom wurde auf 100€ runtergesetzt und in innerhalb von 5 Sekunden war er ausverkauft


Jo,ich hab mit OneKlick um 20.00.01 mit OneClick gekauft,Bestellung ging sofort durch.Aber dann im Einkaufwagen war der normale Preis(ca157€).Hab dann sofort den Support angerufen,der war sehr nett und hilfsbereit,konnte mir aber auch nicht erklären was los war.
Hab dann wieder abbestellt.Schade....
Aber solche Angebote könnten die trotzdem öfters machen.Irgendwann hat man dann evtl. mal Glück 
Und die waren erst nach ca 20 Sekunden ausverkauft.Wäre evtl. eher möglich gewesen ein Schnäppchen zu machen,als am Cybermonday.Auf jeden Fall war OneKlick nicht die (meine) Lösung.


----------



## nyso (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hätteste mal gekauft^^
Bzw. vorher belesen. Da steht deutlich, dass er im Warenkorb wieder zum vollen Preis angezeigt wird, und erst in der Kasse der Rabatt wieder zu sehen ist


----------



## psuch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja hättest Du mal  Der Rabatt wird immer nur im letzten Schritt vor Abschluss der Bestellung angezeigt. Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Leute durch unbelesenheit so ihre Spitzenangebote in den Sack hauen 

Ich hab übrigens einen bekommen  Jetzt geht mein alter Core2Duo in Rente


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei allen Blitzangeboten, die ich in den letzten Wochen rechtzeitig in den Einkaufswagen gelegt hatte, konnte man den Rabatt schon im Einkaufswagen sehen und nicht erst im letzten Bestellschritt.

Die CPU habe ich nicht bekommen, aber ich habe ohnehin noch kein einziges erstklassiges Blitzangebot in letzter Zeit bekommen, was ich wirklich dringend gebräucht hätte.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich meine Amazon hat mal erwähnt, dass die Blitzangebote nur funktionieren, wenn man nicht 1Click nutzt.


----------



## psuch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

One-Click funktioniert ja auch afaik nur auf der Produktseite selber, oder liege ich da falsch? Wenn es nämlich so sein sollte, dann hat alles erstklassig funktioniert, weil es auf den Produktseiten keine Blitzangebote gibt  Da zahlt man dann sofort den vollen Preis.

Habe jetzt mit der Hilfe vom PCGH Artikel "Was gehört unter den Weihnachtsbaum" mein 5 Jahre alten Rechner für unter 300€ perfekt aufrüsten können  (HD5770 Graka bereits vorhanden). Das ist doch mal super genial


----------



## Matrix23 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Metro 2033 [7,49 Steam-Version]??

Steam verlangt von mir €29,99 und nich 7,49


----------



## Slipknot79 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Metro Angebot lief bis 19h


----------



## Strunzel (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hmm, wenn Preise so schnell nach der Veröffentlichung fallen wie bei Gothic 4, dann verheißt das nichts gutes für die Qualität des Spiels


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nette Aktion von Amazon!

2 Games zum Preis von einem!  u.a. StarCraft II , COD Black Ops, RUSE, Medal of Honor

Games: 2 für 1


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ah wie geil, epic thanks Pain

Hab eben SCII und Black Ops für 45€ gekauft

Allerdings hab ich kein Interesse an Black Ops, das wird für 30€ ungeöffnet weiter verkauft. Macht dann 15€ für SCII

Edit: Und eben noch Lost PlanetII und Dawn of War II gekauft, die beide verkauft werden. Mach ich etwa 20€ Gewinn bei schätze ich, und schwups war SCII eben geschenkt


----------



## Mario432 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



nyso schrieb:


> Ah wie geil, epic thanks Pain
> 
> Hab eben SCII und Black Ops für 45€ gekauft
> 
> ...



Na ob deine Rechnung auf geht


----------



## JHD (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Werde SC2 weiterverkaufen und Black Ops behalten. Hört auf ebay zu überschwemmen ihr Schweine.


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Tja, der Gedanke liegt da halt auf der Hand


----------



## Gnome (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da hat man ja mehr Ärger mit Paket packen, zur Post bringen, und DHL Versandkosten. Sowas würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Statt das Spiel für 39 Euro im Saturn zu kaufen (was bei mir im Saturn der Standard Preis für alle Spiele ist), kauft man sich lieber 4 Spiele und vertickt 3 und hat mehr Ärger als wenn mans einzeln kauft...oh man...sehr clever


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Für 30-40€ hätte ich es aber nicht gekauft. So viel ist es mir nicht wert.
Aber für umsonst nehme ich auch etwas Aufwand in kauf^^


----------



## Christoph1717 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wenn man die Arbeitszeit berechnet, lohnt es ich natürlich nicht, nur als Hobby.
Oder wie bei SWR3: "Wenn du nie was Kaufst, kann du auch nie was sparen..."


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Chef unserer Videothek will mir die drei Titel abkaufen, mal gucken ob wir uns auf einen Preis einigen können. So spare Zeit und Versand^^


----------



## madace (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Weiß jmd. wie lange diese 2 für 1 Aktion laufen soll?


----------



## Hackman (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mafia 2 für 19,97€
Ich weiß nicht wielange dieser Deal noch gilt also seid schnell!
http://www.amazon.de/2K-Games-Mafia-II-uncut/dp/B000VJF0GO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292805293&sr=8-1Amazon.de


----------



## madace (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



madace schrieb:


> Weiß jmd. wie lange diese 2 für 1 Aktion laufen soll?



Vlt. interessiert es den einen oder anderen ja noch.
Die Aktion läuft noch. Eben 2x Starcraft 2 für zusammen 40.- EUR gekauft.


----------



## JHD (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei Steam brennts!

Beispiel: Bad Company 2 für 13,59!


----------



## Serns (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Inception [Blu-Ray] gibt's aktuell auch bei Conrad für unschlagbare 9,99€ 

Preis: 9,90€
Versandkosten: 0,09€
Verfügbarkeit: Sofort lieferbar

BLU-RAY INCEPTION im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## holybabel (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie kommst du auf 0,09€ Versandkosten?



> Wir berechnen eine Transportpauschale (€ 3,95 bei Sofortüberweisung; € 4,95 bei Bankeinzug und Vorauskasse; € 5,95 bei Kreditkarte und Nachnahme) sowie Versand- und Verpackungskosten in Höhe von 0,94% vom Auftragswert.



Also mindestens 3,95€+0,09€+9,90€ = 13,94€, wenn man Sofortüberweisung macht, ansonsten 1€ oder 2€ teurer.


----------



## TheGamler (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wird erst im letzen Schritt korrekt angezeigt


----------



## XXTREME (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Sehr schön, habe mir soeben über Steam BBC 2 für 13,59€ geordert. Diese Preise gefallen mir. Ich gebe nämlich grundsätzlich keine 40-60€ für Spiele aus, lieber warte ich 3-6 monate .


----------



## last_round (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mir Pes 2011 und Starcraft 2 gekauft. Ich habe die Bestellung abgeschickt doch da steht Gesamtbetrag 72,69??
Warum ist das so?
mfg


----------



## michae1971 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wann hast Du bestellt?


----------



## last_round (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Vor einer Stunde


----------



## nulchking (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

2x SCII für 40€


----------



## der Türke (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

für 20€ kaufe ich ihm sein 2 Starcraft2  ab. 

MFG
Der Türke


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Moin,

habe mir gerade Burnout Paradise bei Steam gekauft... gings alles Porblemlos mit Paypal. Jetzt wollte ich mir 5 Minuten später auch noch The Witcher kaufen, aber ich bekomme folgende Meldung "Bei der Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung Ihrer Transaktion scheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein... blabla"

Hatte das vor kurzem schonmal. Was isn das?


----------



## madace (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@mangaman: Hast du es nochmal versucht? Ging es dann? 
(hätte ich so gemacht)
Seit 19:00 ist The Witcher nämlich wieder teuer/teurer.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

klar, hab es mehrmals versucht, wollte jetzt Just Cause 2 haben, aber das klappt auch nicht.


----------



## Rayken (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Klasse Ninja-Tipp hab mir nun 2x Starcraft II bestellt...

19,99€ pro Spiel ein super Schnäpchen!
Billiger geht das net mehr eventuell mal 
von der Pyramide, aber dann muss man
erstmal 1-2 Jahre warten


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Steam-Angebote sind Weltklasse! Saugeile Aktion von Steam! Ich hatte mir vor zwei Stunden Just Cause 2 gekauft, ging super - bezahlt hatte ich mit Click and Buy. Positiv war auch der Download-Speed (satte 1,5 Megabyte pro Sekunde). Letztes Jahr hatte ich GTA IV zum Hammerpreis zu Weihnachten geschossen - da war der Downloadspeed aber lausig zur Weihnachtszeit. Die Downloadspeedprobleme hat Steam jetzt im Griff.  Zu PayPal kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## mathal84 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

12 € COD 4 - zugeschlagen


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> 12 € COD 4 - zugeschlagen


Dito!


----------



## rytme (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jop sind echt Spitzen Angebote dabei, hab bei BBC2 und COD4 zugeschlagen. Auch sehr geil ist die Komplette Steam Collection für 25€, sonst kostet allein schon CSS 20€. Leider hab ich schon fast alle Spiele und nur für TF2 und L4D1+2 möcht ich auch nicht unbedingt 25€ ausgeben


----------



## Shinchyko (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nun bei Steam

Darksiders für 7.50€
Operation Flashpoint DR für 3€
Beide Mass Effect Teile für 14.99€


----------



## ReaCT (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Nun bei Steam
> 
> Darksiders für 7.50€
> Operation Flashpoint DR für 3€
> Beide Mass Effect Teile für 14.99€




Mass Effect 1 für 7.50€ 

Und Risen wieder für 15 €


----------



## Hackman (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Heute 33% Rabatt auf alles im EA Store.
store.ea.com
Lohnt sich!


----------



## nyso (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Außer Vorbestellungen wie Crysis2, Punktekarten etc.^^


----------



## Pr0t0type (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ist das für 2x Starcraft noch gültig?


----------



## madace (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Ist das für 2x Starcraft noch gültig?



Nein.


----------



## Hackman (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie vorhergesagt heute 50% im EA Sore. Der Banner auf der Seite zeigt war noch die Heiligabend-Aktion mit 33% aber es stimmt schon.
Fifa 11 für 19,99€
NFS Hot Pursuit für 24,99 
BC2 Vietnam (ab 23 Uhr) für 6,49€

vergesst nicht den Code *mtm3mzww3 *, um nochmal 25% abzuziehen, dann kostet z.B. Hot Pursuit nur noch 18,74€, die von EA werden Pleite gehen 
Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## mjx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

leider ist aber EA Store nicht verfügbar ;D;D


----------



## michae1971 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie nicht verfügbar? Das mit den 50%+25%-Rabatt war auschießlich am 25.12 verfügbar.


----------



## mathal84 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

also bei 2,50... wow

crysis, simcity - zugeschlagen


----------



## Falcony6886 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich finde, Flingsmash für die Wii samt Remote-Plus Controller (Wii-FB mit eingebautem Motion-Plus) für nur 34,96 Euro ist auch eine Erwähnung im Schnäppchenführer wert!


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Im Steam Shop Crysis+Crysis Warhead für 4,50


----------



## sjr (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Im Steam Shop Crysis+Crysis Warhead für 4,50



Läuft das nun eigentlich auch unter Windows 7 64bit oder wie bei Steam angegeben nur unter XP und Vista 32bit?


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ja, habs grad gespielt, funktioniert.


----------



## mathal84 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



sjr schrieb:


> Läuft das nun eigentlich auch unter Windows 7 64bit oder wie bei Steam angegeben nur unter XP und Vista 32bit?



ich hab bisher noch kein Spiel gehabt dass nicht unter Win7 64 bit läuft das mit oder nach WinXP rausgekommen ist


----------



## Diezer (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die Steam Deals sind einfach nur Klasse.
Auch wenn nicht immer was dabei ist was mir gefällt.
MfG diezer


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Diezer schrieb:


> Die Steam Deals sind einfach nur Klasse.
> Auch wenn nicht immer was dabei ist was mir gefällt.
> MfG diezer




einfach mal was neues testen 
Habe eigendlich immer mal ein Spiel für 2 oder 3 € gekauft und fand idR. gefallen daran.
Irgendwie sind Indie Spiele mein Ding.


----------



## WallaceXIV (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition für 8,75 bei Steam


----------



## AlexKL77 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bei solchen Angeboten ärgere ich mich dann schon manchmal,weder Onlinebanking zu betreiben noch Kreditkarte besitzen zu wollen.
Ich glaub ich muß mir zumindest mal ein Paypal-Konto einrichten für solche Steamdeals.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kauf dir einfach eine Paysafecard, damit brauchst du dich nirgends anmelden, vollkommen anonym^^
Hier steht genau, wo du sie in deiner Nähe kaufen kannst^^
Entdecke die Prepaid-Lösung fürs Internet : paysafecard.com


----------



## AlexKL77 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hehe,danke für den Supertipp. 
Kannte ich überhaupt nicht!Bin eher der in-den-Laden-geher oder der bequem-bei-Amazon-Besteller.  
Nur quark,das man sich die Festplatte nicht aussuchen kann,wo man die Dateien speichert.Jetzt muß ich erstmal Platz schaffen.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Naja, du musst Steam halt da hin installieren, wo du Platz hast^^


----------



## mathal84 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

menno, steamshop im popo....  wehe ich bekomm mein Spiel nicht!


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Lena gratis MP3  

Es gibt Leute, die dafür Geld ausgeben
Ich würd mir Lena nicht mal für Geld anhören. 
Nicht mal für 1000000€


----------



## nyso (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Och, also für 1000€ einmal unter Qualen anhören würde ich schon irgendwie überleben


----------



## M4tthi4s (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mal schauen, wann ich dann endlich mal GTA4 zocken kann... die 30GB downloaden dauert ja ewig.


----------



## suppamario74 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Medal of Honor ist im EA Store etwas günstiger zu bekommen als bei Steam.
Guckst du Medal of Honor? Digital Deluxe-Edition

Falls der 25% Code von gestern noch nicht inaktiv ist, ist die Ersparnis bestimmt noch höher 

Tschö


----------



## mathal84 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



suppamario74 schrieb:


> Medal of Honor ist im EA Store etwas günstiger zu bekommen als bei Steam.
> Guckst du Medal of Honor? Digital Deluxe-Edition
> 
> Falls der 25% Code von gestern noch nicht inaktiv ist, ist die Ersparnis bestimmt noch höher
> ...



oje, auch das noch viel zu teuer....


----------



## AlexKL77 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wann ich dann endlich mal GTA4 zocken kann... die 30GB downloaden dauert ja ewig.


Der Download war echt ein Witz,super am schwanken und teils echt nur mit mikrigen 200kb/s.
Habe von gestern Nachmittag bis heute Nachmittag gebraucht und das mit DSL16000.


----------



## PontifexM (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

wird wohl an der auslastung liegen


----------



## AlexKL77 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Denke ich auch,scheint ne Menge los zu sein heute.
GTA selbst lief ganz gut durch,nur das Add-On heute war echt ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Zeimean (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Heute bei steam *Mafia 2 *für *12,49€*, geil, geil, geil


----------



## mathal84 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Zeimean schrieb:


> Heute bei steam *Mafia 2 *für *12,49€*, geil, geil, geil



ich bin stark am überlegen und überlegen und überlegen... hat mich nicht umgehauen aber für den Preis.....


----------



## sanQn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Grad Mafia 2 samt den ganzen DLC für 21.93 gekauft, super Sache was da Steam veranstaltet.


----------



## nyso (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Bevor ihr euer Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißt, guckt mal nach UK. Da kostet es keine 12,49, sondern 5,82€!!! Und die DLCs sind auch günstiger!


----------



## mathal84 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



nyso schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euer Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißt, guckt mal nach UK. Da kostet es keine 12,49, sondern 5,82€!!! Und die DLCs sind auch günstiger!



hmkay, mal blöd probiert auf steam uk, ging aber nicht....


----------



## PontifexM (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



sanQn schrieb:


> Grad Mafia 2 samt den ganzen DLC für 21.93 gekauft, super Sache was da Steam veranstaltet.


deshoab vermeide ich dennoch steam zu unterstützen,dann leiber ein kleiner online einkauf bei den inselaffen ....


----------



## MerciundDanke (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



nyso schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euer Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißt, guckt mal nach UK. Da kostet es keine 12,49, sondern 5,82€!!! Und die DLCs sind auch günstiger!


Danke für die Info.
Bei mir funktioniert es leider nur nicht, folgende Fehlermeldung:
There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance.

Ist leider nur noch ein paar Minuten aktiv..


----------



## Slipknot79 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

>There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance.


Der Einkauf über den UK/US Store funktioniert nicht für jeden, um genau zu sein nur bei den wenigsten, selbst VPNs oder Proxys sind unzuverlässig.


----------



## mathal84 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance.
> 
> 
> Der Einkauf über den UK/US Store funktioniert nicht für jeden, um genau zu sein nur bei den wenigsten, selbst VPNs oder Proxys sind unzuverlässig.



welche Zahlungsmethode habt ich probiert? Ich Paypal und Kreditkarte - aber wundern tuts mich nicht, ne globale Plattform mit derartigen Preisdifferenzen... zu schön wenn das gehen würde


----------



## Slipknot79 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gaypal und KK probiert, ich habs weder über VPN noch über nen Proxy geschafft, entweder blabla "error" oder ne Proxy-Servermeldung kam, mit der ich nix anfangen konnte.


----------



## b0s (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wer auf gekaufte DVD & Hülle verzichten kann, kriegt Torchlight bei Steam derzeit für 3,99 €.


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Gaypal und KK probiert, ich habs weder über VPN noch über nen Proxy geschafft, entweder blabla "error" oder ne Proxy-Servermeldung kam, mit der ich nix anfangen konnte.




Es geht weder per PayPal noch per Kreditkarte, da sie ja mit deutschen Konten verknüpft sind
Nur PaySafeCard ist möglich


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



nyso schrieb:


> Och, also für 1000€ einmal unter Qualen anhören würde ich schon irgendwie überleben



Nee Ich sicher nicht. Die hört sich an wie ne Ente mit Schnupfen wenn sie singt. Einfach eklig. An sich ist sie ja ganz sexy, aber sobald die den Mund auf macht, lauf Ich weg.


----------



## MerciundDanke (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



nyso schrieb:


> Es geht weder per PayPal noch per Kreditkarte, da sie ja mit deutschen Konten verknüpft sind
> Nur PaySafeCard ist möglich



Danke für den Tipp - Allerdings muss man dann bei Steam doch dieses Häkchen setzten, dass man versichert in UK zu leben.
Das sollte man aber nicht, wenn man dort nicht lebt - hat mit Sicherheit Konsequenzen, wenn man den check einfach setzt..


----------



## nyso (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wenn Steam es mitbekommt dann sicher, aber da sie es nicht mitbekommen, Wayne


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht sollte auch die Logitech G19 mal wieder erwähnt werden. Dank der MediaMarkt Aktion "1000 Produkte zum Einkaufspreis" hat auch Amazon.de die Preise gesenkt.

Die Logitech G19 kostet aktuell deshalb nur noch 93,66 Euro! 

Zudem sind noch weitere Games und andere Produkte bis zu 40% reduziert. Vielleicht könnt ihr dort die Aktionsseite verlinken. Leider ist für den PC nur das von euch bereits aufgeführte Fallout: New Vegas dabei. Zumindest als gutes Spiel. Harry Potter ist keine Erwähnung wert...


----------



## schlumpf666 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Herrlich, jetzt gehts dank medimax rund bei den blurays. 
Find ich super das amazon auf die aktion reagiert.

@PCGH: Es wäre klasse wenn blurays und dvds nicht vermischt da stehen würden.
Da hat sich grad schon wieder eine spider man dvd zwischen die blurays gemischt...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



schlumpf666 schrieb:


> Herrlich, jetzt gehts dank medimax rund bei den blurays.
> Find ich super das amazon auf die aktion reagiert.
> 
> @PCGH: Es wäre klasse wenn blurays und dvds nicht vermischt da stehen würden.
> Da hat sich grad schon wieder eine spider man dvd zwischen die blurays gemischt...



Wir haben deinen Wunsch direkt mal umgesetzt


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir haben deinen Wunsch direkt mal umgesetzt



Habs grad gesehen. 
Danke!


----------



## Loaded (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die G19 hat Mindfactory heute für 88,00€.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Jetzt kostet sie bei MF auch wieder 93,62€. Amazon ist zwar 4 Cent teurer, aber dafür inkl. Versandkosten. ^^


----------



## Loaded (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Musst bei Mindstar nachschauen.


----------



## BD2k1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Achtung bei der Logitech Illuminated - Shift+Space+W funktioniert nicht ... Laut Logitech nicht zum Spielen gedacht ...


----------



## PEG96 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier gibt es die G19 auch für 93€: Logitech G19 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die G19 auch für 93€: Logitech G19 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook.



Dort musst du allerdings noch Versandkosten bezahlen, bei Amazon hingegen nicht.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Preis den Ihr da angegeben habt fürs Logitech Illuminated Keyboardvon 47,45 €uro scheint nicht zu stimmen.
Auf der Amazon-Seite steht jetzt grad 60,40 €uro, wenn ich den angegebenen Link klicke (7.01, 18:28)


----------



## screacher (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Der Preis fürs Logitech Illuminated Keybaord war nur gültig während der Angebotsphase bei Mediamarkt und das endet immer Donnerstags.


----------



## 246cui (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"Der Preis fürs  Logitech Illuminated Keybaord war nur gültig während der Angebotsphase  bei Mediamarkt und das endet immer Donnerstags. 	  07.01.2011 18:28"

das stimmt nicht die Aktion geht bis zum 25. Januar


----------



## michae1971 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Seit Freitag ist doch ein neuer MediaMarkt-Prospekt raus, da sind andere Produkte drin.


----------



## ClareQuilty (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

"Das Boot" kostet nur 9,99€:

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Das Boot [Blu-ray] [Director's Cut] [Special Edition]


----------



## Nimsiki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Battlefield Bad Company 2 für PC - bei Otto.de für 19,99€

-> PC-Spiel, EA Games, »Battlefield Bad Company 2« – OTTO–Online–Shop


----------



## Master451 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

was ist eigentlich vom 24"-Acer-Monitor zu halten, der bei MediaMarkt und Amazon die Woche zum "Einkaufspreis" verkauft wird?
Acer S242HLABID 60,9 cm Widescreen TFT-LED Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik
wirkliche Tests hab ich zu dem nicht gefunden


----------



## SeriousToday (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich habe gestern bei Media Markt in Berlin *"Kaspersky Internet Security 2011" mit Lizenz für 2 PC's für 17,46 Euro gekauft.*Im Prospekt steht 22.14 Euro.Ich habe den Verkäufer gefragt warum der Preis anders als im Prospekt ist,er sagte die 17,46 Euro stimmen.Mehr Informationen konnte er nicht geben.


----------



## defPlaya (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

LBP2 nochmal 20% billiger mit diesem Code: LBP2AMZN

Dann nur noch 37,20 EUR 

Habs auch vorbestellt!

VG!


----------



## mathal84 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



SeriousToday schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern bei Media Markt in Berlin *"Kaspersky Internet Security 2011" mit Lizenz für 2 PC's für 17,46 Euro gekauft.*Im Prospekt steht 22.14 Euro.Ich habe den Verkäufer gefragt warum der Preis anders als im Prospekt ist,er sagte die 17,46 Euro stimmen.Mehr Informationen konnte er nicht geben.



wäre auch kein echter MM-Mitarbeiter wenn er anständige Infos hätte


----------



## locoHC (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



defPlaya schrieb:


> LBP2 nochmal 20% billiger mit diesem Code: LBP2AMZN
> 
> Dann nur noch 37,20 EUR



Super! Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## mathal84 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Save 75% on The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena on Steam


----------



## RaVen_1988 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Wie geht Amazon denn eigentlich mit Rücksendungen aus Aktionen um?

Beispiel ich kauf mir 3 TV-Boxen zum Preis von 30 EUR und sende 1x zurück?
(Ist natürlich OVP usw.)


----------



## mathal84 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



RaVen_1988 schrieb:


> Wie geht Amazon denn eigentlich mit Rücksendungen aus Aktionen um?
> 
> Beispiel ich kauf mir 3 TV-Boxen zum Preis von 30 EUR und sende 1x zurück?
> (Ist natürlich OVP usw.)




A: warum sollte man das tun

B: Amazon nimmts zurück, verlangt aber bei "will ich nicht mehr" die Unkosten für den Versand zurück bei länger als 2 Wochen


----------



## Namaker (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Selbst für 13,97€ ist Avatar Müll


----------



## Norisk699 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

@ Moderator

Two and a Half Men Staffel 6 (sechs) gibts garnicht für 8,97... 

Kostet ganz normal immer noch über 20€

Jetzt habe ich mich ganz umsonst gefreut...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Namaker schrieb:


> Selbst für 13,97€ ist Avatar Müll


Verbrennt die Hexe!


----------



## Eiche (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> @ Moderator
> 
> Two and a Half Men Staffel 6 (sechs) gibts garnicht für 8,97...
> 
> ...


  8,47 Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette sechste Staffel 4 DVDs: Amazon.de: Charlie Sheen, Jon Cryer, Angus T. Jones, James Widdoes, Jean Sagal, Jeffrey Melman, Mark Roberts, Lee Aronsohn: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## cuthbert (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Eine HD 5850 für 150€ ist schon nett. Da hält keine GTX 460 oder HD 6850 mit.


----------



## ZETEX (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Was hält ihr von der XFX 5850 BE für 150 €? 
Ist die Karte noch emfehlenswert? Sie ist ja so schnell wie eine 6870, kostet aber jetzt eben 50€ weniger.


----------



## PontifexM (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

ich würde für 150 € zuschlagen gutes karten die 5850 die sich leicht auf 5870 niveau takten lassen.


----------



## cuthbert (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



ZETEX schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von der XFX 5850 BE für 150 €?
> Ist die Karte noch emfehlenswert? Sie ist ja so schnell wie eine 6870, kostet aber jetzt eben 50€ weniger.


Damit gibst du dir doch schon selbst die Antwort . Genauso schnell, genauso viel Leistungsaufnahme, genauso laut. Spricht also nichts gegen die HD 5850 für den Preis. Da die anderen HD 5850 aber meist noch 10 bis 20€ teurer sind wird es sich wohl um einen Resteverkauf handeln, dürften also schnell vergriffen sein.

Auch gegen eine HD 5870 für ca 210€ spricht kaum was. Genauso schnell, stromhungrig und unter Idle sogar etwas leiser als die HD 6950 (2GB) und aktuell eben ein bisschen günstiger. 
Die dürfte aber schnell von der HD 6950 1GB abgelöst werden.

Ich bin eh mal gespannt, wie sich die Preise bei Veröffentlichung der GTX 560 und HD 6950 1GB heute in nächster Zeit verschieben werden.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die HD6950 werden im Moment auch von der Tatsache oben gehalten dass sie sich zum Teil zur HD6970 freischalten lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Das was jetzt kommt, hat zwar nix mit Schnäppchen zu tun, aber ist für Sammler (wie mich) interessant.

Bei Amazon.de ist es endlich möglich die Streng Limitierte Nano-Edition von Crysis 2 vorzubestellen.

Preis: happige 130€

Crysis 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Zombiez (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das was jetzt kommt, hat zwar nix mit Schnäppchen zu tun, aber ist für Sammler (wie mich) interessant.
> 
> Bei Amazon.de ist es endlich möglich die Streng Limitierte Nano-Edition von Crysis 2 vorzubestellen.
> 
> ...



Naja, noch Nerdiger gehts kaum noch.
 Pic der Nano-Edition


----------



## Jarafi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Sorry, aber 130€ geht eindeutig in die falsche Richtung für meinen Geldbeutel 
Ich hätte gerne wieder dezenter Special Editions, die bei Crysis fand ich super, naja hoffen wir das sie noch etwas billiger wird im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## PontifexM (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

130 lappen fürn spiel ,mein gott ^^


----------



## mathal84 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> 130 lappen fürn spiel ,mein gott ^^



vielleicht ist ja ne Konsole mit dabei, dann würd ichs mir kurz überlegen


----------



## PontifexM (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

der war gut


----------



## kazzig (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich musste schon grinsen als ich das Wort "Schnäppchen" und "130€" lesen musste 
Sorry, aber manche Leute müssen sich von 130€ ein halbes Jahr ernähren und leben.
Da finde ich persönlich sowas etwas anstandslos zu kaufen (obwohl ich nicht jeden Cent umdrehen muss), wenn ich das im Hinterkopf habe!
Muss ja aber zum Glück jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was richtig oder falsch ist.

Ich kaufe Sie mir nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



> Da finde ich persönlich sowas etwas anstandslos



So so... Das ist also anstandslos? oO Wenn es Leute gibt die solche Editionen sammeln, hat das nichts mit Anstand zu tun. Wenn sich ein Briefmarkensammler eine Briefmarke für 1000€ oder mehr kauft, ist das dann bei dir auch anstandslos?



> Ich musste schon grinsen als ich das Wort "Schnäppchen" und "130€" lesen musste


Tja, dann hättest du mal lesen sollen, was ich genau geschrieben hatte. Aber ich kopiers dir gerne nochmal raus.



> Das was jetzt kommt, *hat zwar nix mit Schnäppchen zu tun*, aber ist für Sammler (wie mich) interessant.


----------



## exa (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

hm wo is jetz inception mit briefcase???


----------



## Painkiller (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Laut Amazon.de ausverkauft^^


----------



## schlumpf666 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ihr solltet auch darauf hinweisen das bei den meisten blu-rays für 12,99€ eine aktion ist, nimm 4 zahl 3!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Sieben auf BluRay is der Kracher


----------



## Norisk699 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

STALKER Call of Pripyat
für 10 Euro bei der Spielepyramide (z.B. Saturn / Media Markt oder auch bei amazon.de , allerdings FSK 18 Versand bei amazon)

Ausführung:

große Papierschachtel mit Vermerk "Handbuch als pdf auf Datenträger".
Jedoch befindet sich in der Schachtel nochmal das Originalverpackte Spiel in DVD Hülle und MIT GEDRUCKTEM HANDBUCH.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Darauf kann man sich leider nicht verlassen.
Bei den Pyramidenspielen werden ganz am Anfang noch alte Bestände in die neue Schachtel umverpackt. Sobald die aber aus sind gibt es nurn och ein Jewelcase mit DVD und eben das Handbuch auf PDF.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Nice Price: Blu-Ray´s für 9,97€

I, Robot [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Will Smith, Bridget Moynahan, Bruce Greenwood, Chi McBride, Alan Tudyk, James Cromwell, Shia LaBeouf, Alex Proyas: DVD & Blu-ray

The Day After Tomorrow [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Dennis Quaid, Jake Gyllenhaal, Emmy Rossum, Dash Mihok, Jay O. Sanders, Sela Ward, Tamlyn Tomita, Austin Nichols, Arjay Smith, Sasha Roiz, Roland Emmerich: DVD & Blu-ray

Ronin [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Robert De Niro, Jean Reno, Natascha McElhone, Stellan Skarsgård, Sean Bean, Skipp Sudduth, Michael Lonsdale, Jan Triska, Jonathan Pryce, John Frankenheimer: DVD & Blu-ray

Der rosarote Panther [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Peter Sellers, David Niven, Robert Wagner, Capucine, Claudia Cardinale, Blake Edwards: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mhhh, also ... die Homefront "Voice of Freedom Edition" ist weder neu (hab meine Anfang Januar vorbestellt = ) ) noch ein Schnäppchen (bisher nicht einmal im Preis gefallen glaube ich, zumindest noch selber Preis wie zu meiner Bestellung), normaler CE Preis halt .... kp warum es im "Schnäppchen"führer ist, aber ich muss ja nicht alles wissen. ^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

was sind das immer für wahnsinns schnäppchen?! regelmäßig spiele für 50-60 euro dabei... selbst für eine special edition ist das mMn kein schnäppchen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier gilt ja die Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie... es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es bei dem Preis bleibt, kurze Preisschwankungen bekommt man sonst ja nicht mit.


----------



## JHD (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Hier gilt ja die Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie... es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es bei dem Preis bleibt, kurze Preisschwankungen bekommt man sonst ja nicht mit.





Die Tatsache, dass der "Nichtschnäppchenpreis" garantiert nicht steigt, durch die Vorbestellung, unter Umständen jedoch in Zukunft sinkt und mir somit einen geldwerten Vorteil beschert, reicht aus um bestimmte Produkte jetzt als Schnäppchen zu klassifizieren. Das ist doch mal ne Logik. Ich verstehe ja, dass das hier Werbung für amazon ist, was auch in Ordnung ist, jedoch wirkt der Artikel redaktionell aufgearbeitet und sollte dem kundigen Internetuser auch mal ein Schnäppchen bringen. Aus deiner Argumentation heraus wäre der Bereich, nach meiner Logik, obsolet.

Grüße

JHD


----------



## micha2 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



JHD schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass der "Nichtschnäppchenpreis" garantiert nicht steigt, durch die Vorbestellung, unter Umständen jedoch in Zukunft sinkt und mir somit einen geldwerten Vorteil beschert, reicht aus um bestimmte Produkte jetzt als Schnäppchen zu klassifizieren. Das ist doch mal ne Logik. Ich verstehe ja, dass das hier Werbung für amazon ist, was auch in Ordnung ist, jedoch wirkt der Artikel redaktionell aufgearbeitet und sollte dem kundigen Internetuser auch mal ein Schnäppchen bringen. Aus deiner Argumentation heraus wäre der Bereich, nach meiner Logik, obsolet.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> JHD


 
mal abgesehen davon, das bei amazon jedes vorbestellte spiel bei erscheinen relativ günstig war, gilt nen aktuelles schnäppchen als schnäppchen, wenn es am güstigsten irgendwo angeboten wird.
wo, gibts es denn BF3 aktuell günstiger zum vorbestellen?


wenn ich so die details zum spiel bei amazon lese, sieht das ganze recht spannend aus.
bei ner explosion wegfliegen oder ne vibration der luft beim durchbrechen der schallmauer hört sich super an.


----------



## Lockdown (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

micha2 :

Schau doch mal bei UK-Händlern rein - falls die BF3 schon im Angebot haben dann sind die 20-30% günstiger.

Und bei BFBC2 war die UK version IDENTISCH zur Deutschen (auch Deutsche Sprache usw)


75 € für die Limited ist ja unverschämt teuer, *sofern *sie keine "echten" Extras hat sondern nur ein paar Codes für eine Waffe oder sowas


----------



## PixelSign (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

60€ für ein pc spiel = schnäppchen 
ich kann mich noch gut an modern warfare 2 erinnen wo geplant wurde das der preis überdurchschnittlich hoch sein sollte. da brach hier die hölle los  . und jetzt wird sowas als schnäbberle angepriesen


----------



## PontifexM (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

also bei uns in süden der republik ist ein schnäbberle was anderes


----------



## mathal84 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

kleine Frage hätte ich: komm ich über eine Vorbestellung von BF3 an die Beta? ich werd sicher nicht MoH kaufen wegen der Beta.... aber Beta für BF3 will ich auf jeden


----------



## PixelSign (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> kleine Frage hätte ich: komm ich über eine Vorbestellung von BF3 an die Beta? ich werd sicher nicht MoH kaufen wegen der Beta.... aber Beta für BF3 will ich auf jeden



ich denke schon. so war es auch bei bc2. und wenn die vorbesteller es nicht wert sind die beta zu testen, wer dann 



PontifexM schrieb:


> also bei uns in süden der republik ist ein schnäbberle was anderes



was denn?


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

bei kleine buben das pipi


----------



## micha2 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



Lockdown schrieb:


> micha2 :
> 
> Schau doch mal bei UK-Händlern rein - falls die BF3 schon im Angebot haben dann sind die 20-30% günstiger.
> 
> ...


wieso 75€? ich will doch BF3 richtig spielen
und welcher UK-händler?

BFBC2 hab ich für 54,99€ vorbestellt und für 43,99€ bei erscheinen bekommen.

nal ganz abgesehen davon, das ich noch zu wenig weis um jetzt schon ein spiel vorzubestellen.
das kann ich auch noch ne woche vor erscheinen tun.


----------



## Corn696 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Die PC Version bekommt man z.B. bei Game.co.uk für 45€ und die PS3 Version für 51€.
Wobei nicht dabei steht, ob es sich um die Limited Edition handelt.
Allerdings gehe Ich davon aus, dass es nur die Limited Edition zum vorbestellen geben wird.


----------



## micha2 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

naja, so wirds wohl auch bei amazon bei erscheinen sein.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Man lese sich um Gottes Willen vorher die Rezensionen zu den Blu-Rays der Herr der Ringe Trilogy durch, bevor man kauft ! 

Echt krass, dann werde ich mir die echt nicht kaufen. Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, so eine ABzocke. Ich frage mich, ob es die Trilogy wirklich nicht in echtem BluRay gibt =/


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Und weiter gehts...

3 Blu-rays kaufen, nur 2 bezahlen - portofrei!

3 Blu-ray Steelbooks zum Preis von 2 - nur solange der Vorrat reicht

Für 10€ zu haben!

Divinity 2 - Ego Draconis [Software Pyramide]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Danke Painkiller, klasse Tipps! Habs aufgenommen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke Painkiller, klasse Tipps! Habs aufgenommen.


 
Immer wieder gerne.  Ich wohn ja praktisch in Amazon 

Pain´s edit sagt:

Hier gleich der nächste...

http://www.amazon.de/Ghetto-Gangz-2-Ultimatum-Blu-ray/dp/B002H2WR3M/ref=lh_ni_t_t5

Für 8,99€!!

Edit II

WTF? Jetzt geht´s schlag auf schlag..

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=230193687&pf_rd_i=514450

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=230193687&pf_rd_i=514450


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Endlich verfügbar:

Taxi 3 + Taxi 4 @ Blu-Ray: Für 8,99€ zw. 9,97 ein fairer Preis.

Taxi 3 (inkl. Wendecover) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Samy Naceri, Frédéric Diefenthal, Bernard Farcy, Bai Ling, Emma Sjöberg, Marion Cotillard, Edouard Montoute, Jean-Christophe Bouvet, Léon-Pierre Mondini, Gérard Krawczyk: DVD & Blu-ray

Taxi 4 - Director's Cut (Inkl. Wendecover) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Samy Naceri, Frédéric Diefenthal, Bernard Farcy, Emma Sjöberg-Wiklund, Edouard Montoute, Jean-Christophe Bouvet, Jean-Luc Couchard, François Damiens, Mourade Zeguendi, Gérard Krawcz

Vorbestellbar:

The Green Hornet : limited Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de
The Green Hornet limited Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Seth Rogen, Cameron Diaz, Christoph Waltz, Tom Wilkinson, Michel Gondry: DVD & Blu-ray


Aktion: 6 Blu-Rays für 50€
6 Blu-rays für 50 EUR

Spieleschnäppchen:

Alpha Protocol (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Civilization 4 [Software Pyramide]: Amazon.de: Games

Spellforce 2: Faith in Destiny: Amazon.de: Games

Bioshock 2 - Collectors Edition [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Doppel-THX... 
Hab einiges reingenommen - einige Sachen hatten wir aber schon mal drin.


----------



## fuddles (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Na Matrix Collection BD für 22€ rum da konnt ich nun echt nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Ich denke, eine Asus GTX 480 für 269,90 Euro bei Jacob Elektronik ist hier auch eine Erwähnung wert! 

Für viele User mit Sicherheit noch interessanter als die MSI Hydrogen, zumal Asus laut Aussage im Supportforum hier ebenfalls wie EVGA den Tausch des Kühlers ohne Garantieverlust erlaubt!


----------



## ReaCT (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Kann man den Limited X360 Controller auch am PC nutzen? Und das besonder Feature hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gibts zigtausen Videos zu. Z.B. das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpVxbVDo6jA

Das besondere ist dass man das D-PAd für Streetfighter und co wieder in ein klassisches Kreuz verwandeln kann. Ob der Windowstreiber damit schon klar kommt weiß ich nicht, würde ich aber erwarten da der Unterschied wohl nur in der Mechanik liegt(und Achsen werden vertauscht, aber das kann man im Spiel ja passend einstellen).


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Da die USK-Version von Dragon Age II Signature-Edition langsam echt heftige Preishöhen erreicht, ist die PEGI-Version ja noch richtig günstig. (PEGI: 54,99€ ; USK: 68,90 €)

Dragon Age 2: BioWare Signature Edition (PEGI): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## jobo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Zurzeit gibt es mehre Staffeln der tollen Serie Stargate Komando SG1 und die Spin-off Serie Stargate Atlantis für nur je 10€ bei Amazon. Media Mark biete alle 15 Staffeln für je 10€.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Hier wieder ein paar:

*Blu-Ray Steelbooks für 13€ *
Top-Blu-ray-Steelbooks zum Sonderpreis - je 12,97 EUR

*3 Blu-Ray´s für 33€ + Mütze*
3 Universal Blu-rays für 33 EUR kaufen + 1 Strickmütze gratis

*Taxi-Driver mit Robert De Niro! Diese Blu-Ray gibt es nur bei Amazon.de!*
Taxi Driver (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

*Exklusives Steelbook von Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood. Nur für Amazon.de Kunden!*
Amazon.de: Games: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood - Exklusive Vorbesteller-Aktion


----------



## mathal84 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Save 75% on Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition on Steam

jetzt hab ich zugeschlagen


----------



## JHD (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Save 75% on Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition on Steam
> 
> jetzt hab ich zugeschlagen



Du Fuchs. Die ganze Woche gibt es jeden Tag ein neues Angebot von SquareEnix bei Steam.


----------



## doenertier84 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Save 75% on Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition on Steam
> 
> jetzt hab ich zugeschlagen




...lol...ebenfalls. Das Spiel gabs ja schon mehrfach im Angebot, und ich hatte auch schon mehrfach überlegt, war aber immer teurer als meine magische 10 € Marke 

Hoffentlich im Verlauf der Woche noch die Mini Ninjas...bei 75 % sind die mein


----------



## Bierverkoster (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

uuuuuuuuund ...... ZUGESCHLAGEN


----------



## defPlaya (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Mist jetzt kostet es wieder 30 EUR!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Mist jetzt kostet es wieder 30 EUR!



Tja wer den Link zum Schnäppchenführer bookmarked und täglich aufruft, ist deutlich im Vorteil


----------



## defPlaya (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Tja wer den Link zum Schnäppchenführer bookmarked und täglich aufruft, ist deutlich im Vorteil




Hehe von meinem Desire kann ich mir das leider nicht kaufen! 16:00 uhr ist keine Zeit in der ich zu Hause bin. Das wäre traumhaft! Vielleicht zwischen 19-21 Uhr


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Schnäppchenführer: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. für Spiele und Technik [Anzeige]*

Gibt wieder schöne Blu-Ray´s im Angebot für 9,97€

Die Insel [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Sean Bean, Steve Buscemi, Ewan McGregor, Djimon Hounsou, Scarlett Johansson, Michael Clarke Duncan, Michael Bay: DVD & Blu-ray

Hangover (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Zach Galifianakis, Heather Graham, Justin Bartha, Jeffrey Tambor, Todd Phillips: DVD & Blu-ray

Der Mann, der niemals lebte [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Russell Crowe, Leonardo DiCaprio, Carice van Houten, Mark Strong, Golshifteh Farahani, Oscar Isaac, Ali Suliman, Alon Aboutboul, Vince Colosimo, Simon McBurney, Mehdi Nebbou, Michael Gaston, Kais Nash

300 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Gerard Butler, Lena Headey, Dominic West, David Wenham, Vincent Regan, Michael Fassbender, Tom Wisdom, Andrew Pleavin, Andrew Tiernan, Rodrigo Santoro: DVD & Blu-ray


The Dark Knight [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Christian Bale, Michael Caine, Aaron Eckhart, Morgan Freeman, Maggie Gyllenhaal, Heath Ledger, Gary Oldman, Christopher Nolan: DVD & Blu-ray

Batman Begins [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Christian Bale, Michael Caine, Liam Neeson, Katie Holmes, Gary Oldman, Morgan Freeman, Tom Wilkinson, Rutger Hauer, Ken Watanabe, Christopher Nolan: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So, ich habe diesen Thread mal in die Rumpelkammer verschoben und den Threadtitel angepasst. Dann finden und nutzen ihn vielleicht mehr Leute.


----------



## fuddles (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon hat bol.de Preise gekontert.

Wer schlau und Neukunde bei bol.de ist bestellt da.

Mit Neukundengutschein: neubolzehn

Kauft man 3 BDs, zahlt man schlapp 5,55€ pro Stück


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Thx @PCGH 

Hätt ich sonst glatt übersehen^^

Total War: Shogun 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## proxygyn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Klasse Thread


----------



## cuthbert (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wurde schon erwähnt, dass die HD 6870 wieder deutlich im Preis gefallen ist? Innerhalb der letzten Tage sind einige Modelle von 190€ auf unter 170€ gestürzt, weiß net obs so ganz hier rein passt. Aber immerhin ist die Karte ja etwas schneller, als das was sonst so aktuell in der Preisgegend rumschwirrt.

Grafikkarten/PCIe HD 6870, ab 1024MB | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Empire: Total War - 7,95€*
Empire: Total War: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*Trackmania United Forever 2011 - 9,99€*
TrackMania United Forever 2011 (PC) (Hammerpreis): Amazon.de: Games

*Hangover (Limited Steelbook) 10,97€*
Hangover limitiertes Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Zach Galifianakis, Heather Graham, Justin Bartha, Todd Phillips: DVD & Blu-ray

*Batman: The Dark Knight (Limited Steelbook) 10,97€*
Dark Knight limitiertes Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

*Die nackte Wahrheit 9,90€*
Die nackte Wahrheit [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Katherine Heigl, Gerard Butler, Eric Winter, John Michael Higgins, Robert Luketic, Andre Lamal, Eric Reid, Nancy Heigl: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Wurde schon erwähnt, dass die HD 6870 wieder deutlich im Preis gefallen ist? Innerhalb der letzten Tage sind einige Modelle von 190€ auf unter 170€ gestürzt, weiß net obs so ganz hier rein passt. Aber immerhin ist die Karte ja etwas schneller, als das was sonst so aktuell in der Preisgegend rumschwirrt.
> 
> Grafikkarten/PCIe HD 6870, ab 1024MB | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Das müssen wir noch machen, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Acid (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Samsung 3D LED TV 40ZOLL
*
Modell: C8700 100% Identisch / Baugleich zu S8970 Fachhandelmodell

z.b. bei Sameurope.com 1189,00 Euro Link

8970 bei Amazon aktuell 1889,98 Link

Ist bei fast allen Zeitschriften Testsieger hat z.b. bei Chip als einzigster TV Überhaupt 100/100 Pkt. bei Bildqualität.

Das C8700 Modell ist Limitiert und wird es nicht lange geben, war eigentlich nur für den AT Markt Gedacht, also schnell Zuschlagen die Preise steigen immer weiter.

Ich habe letzte Woche noch einen für 1143 Bestellt.


----------



## Fettmull (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - EVGA GeForce GTX 470

Ziemlich gesunken die GTX 470.
Gutes Angebot finde ich


----------



## B4CKF!sH (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nicht High-End ich denke reicht aber trotzdem für alle spiele

GTX 460 756MB VRam = 120€

Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Crysis 2 ist jetzt auch bei Steam verfügbar ist. In UK natürlich für umgerechnet 35,6€, also 16,30€ günstiger als bei Amazon.de!


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*FSK 18- Blu-Rays & DVD´s ohne zusätzliche Versandgebühren:*
Jetzt FSK 18 Titel bestellen ohne zusätzliche Versandgebühr

*Mount & Blade Fire and Sword Collectors Edition vorbestellbar:*
Mount & Blade Fire and Sword Collectors Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games

*Bioshock 2 Collectors Edition UK-Import 28,90€ (2 Stück vorhanden!)*
Bioshock 2 - Collectors Edition [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke für den Tipp PCGH, habe gleich mal DoWII bestellt, dachte schon das Schnäppchen ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *FSK 18- Blu-Rays & DVD´s ohne zusätzliche Versandgebühren:*
> Jetzt FSK 18 Titel bestellen ohne zusätzliche Versandgebühr
> 
> *Mount & Blade Fire and Sword Collectors Edition vorbestellbar:*
> ...



Danke, habe das ein oder andere erwähnt


----------



## JHD (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Über England Dead Space 2:
Dead Space 2 PC | TheHut.com


----------



## spinal227 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



JHD schrieb:


> Über England Dead Space 2:
> Dead Space 2 PC | TheHut.com



Kein schlechtes Angebot, aber:
"Usually dispatched within a month"??

Nee, lass mal...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hot Pursuit für 19 Euro, alle Plattformen, bei Amazon


----------



## Krabbat (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

need for speed wurde direkt für den pc gekauft
solche angebote sind einfach immer wieder gut


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ähm oben in der *Werbung* habt ihr Magicka für 16,...€ als Tipp 

Das Game gibts schon seit Wochen auf Steam für 9,99€ 

Nur mal so nebenbei, setzt lieber den Preis rein


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> Ähm oben in der *Werbung* habt ihr Magicka für 16,...€ als Tipp
> 
> Das Game gibts schon seit Wochen auf Steam für 9,99€
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei, setzt lieber den Preis rein



Die Version auf Steam ist aber weder komplett Deutsch, noch Boxed.

Aber natürlich ist die Steamversion günstiger, das stimmt.


----------



## doodlez (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

zuschlagen wer will


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction Collector´s Edition: 19,99€*

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


Edit: Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II Retribution Collectors Edition ist ausverkauft!

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Pyroplan (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Magicka kann ich nur epmfehlen, gibs bei Steam aber für 9,99€


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Wings of Pray Collectors Edition vorbestellbar 29,99 €*
Wings Of Prey Collectors Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games

*King of Queens: Staffel 2+3 auf Blu-Ray: (8,99 € + 9,99 €)*

King of Queens - Season 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Jerry Stiller, Leah Remini, Kevin James, Rob Schiller: DVD & Blu-ray

King of Queens - Season 3 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Leah Remini, Kevin James, Jerry Stiller, Larry Romano, Rob Schiller: DVD & Blu-ray


*Lord of War - Händler des Todes Blu-Ray vorbestellbar 13,99€*

http://www.amazon.de/Lord-War-H%C3%A4ndler-Todes-Blu-ray/dp/B0001GQCX2/ref=sr_1_3?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1298363604&sr=1-3


----------



## jobo (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Yeah, HafLife 2 ist mehr als günstig,Aauf so ein Angebot hab ich gewartet. Ist gekauft


----------



## mathal84 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> Yeah, HafLife 2 ist mehr als günstig,Aauf so ein Angebot hab ich gewartet. Ist gekauft


 
du meinst HL2 EP2 ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So, direkt mal den Duke gesichert .... selbstverständlich in der Balls of Steel Edition (puh, zum Glück auch bei uns .... sah mich schon dazu genötigt über amazon.com was zu drehen, hiess ja mal die hätten das exklusiv). 

Direkt wenns dann endlich mal hier ankommt den Key bei Steam rein und die Minuten bis zum Release zählen ....


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wieder ein paar Aktionen bei Amazon.de

Amazon.de: Blu-ray Box-Sets besonders günstig

*Anno 1404 Königs Edition 29,95 €*
ANNO 1404: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*Hearts of Iron III 16,47 €*
Hearts of Iron III: Amazon.de: Games

*Hearts of Iron III - Semper Fi Add-on 17,98 €*
Hearts of Iron 3 Semper Fi Add-on (PC): Amazon.de: Games

*The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Collectors Edition wieder vorbestellbar! 99,99€ (früher: 120€)*
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## ClareQuilty (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@<<Painkiller>>: Hast du ne eigene RefID bei Amazon?


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Juhu, bin heute (einer der) Neue(n).

@Painkiller: Will Dir Deinen "Amazon-Schnäppchenfinderkönig-Titel" nicht streitig machen. 

@All: Hab da eher zufällig was gefunden: Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur bei Amazon.de



@Redaktion: Letzte Woche war die schon als "Deal der Woche" drin, diese Woche isse nochmal knapp 3 Euro günstiger geworden.   
Hab aber keine Ahnung, wie lange die Ihren Preis behält...

mfg

PS: Würd mich ja gern noch etwas vorstellen - nur wo? Bin ich blind oder gibt's keinen Vorstelllungs-Thread?


----------



## Charlie Harper (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich kann mit solchen Collectors Editions von Spielen einfach nichts anfangen. 100€ oder mehr für einen Haufen Kram, den man nicht braucht und der nur in irgend einem Regal steht und verstaubt.
Außerdem muss man schon sehr verrückt nach einem Spiel sein, um sich auf sowas einzulassen. Das ist dann doch eher was für die komplett süchtigen, die Ihre Beine nicht mehr auf dem Boden halten können.


----------



## mathal84 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich kann mit solchen Collectors Editions von Spielen einfach nichts anfangen. 100€ oder mehr für einen Haufen Kram, den man nicht braucht und der nur in irgend einem Regal steht und verstaubt.
> Außerdem muss man schon sehr verrückt nach einem Spiel sein, um sich auf sowas einzulassen. Das ist dann doch eher was für die komplett süchtigen, die Ihre Beine nicht mehr auf dem Boden halten können.


 
es soll Leute geben die SAMMELN sowas


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> @<<Painkiller>>: Hast du ne eigene RefID bei Amazon?


Nein^^ Aber ich bin da guter Kunde, und immer auf der Suche nach Schnäppchen 



> @Painkiller: Will Dir Deinen "Amazon-Schnäppchenfinderkönig-Titel" nicht streitig machen.


Mir wurde ein Titel verliehen? Echt? Wo denn?! 



> Ich kann mit solchen Collectors Editions von Spielen einfach nichts anfangen. 100€ oder mehr für einen Haufen Kram, den man nicht braucht und der nur in irgend einem Regal steht und verstaubt.
> Außerdem muss man schon sehr verrückt nach einem Spiel sein, um sich auf sowas einzulassen. Das ist dann doch eher was für die komplett süchtigen, die Ihre Beine nicht mehr auf dem Boden halten können.


Kann man so nicht sagen. Ich sammle Collectors Editionen. Aber nur wenn das Spiel & Inhalt auch ok ist. Ich steh mit beiden Beinen im Leben, und Spiele unter der Woche vllt. mal 3-4h. Mehr nicht.  Soll ja auch Leute geben die Briefmarken sammeln 

Genug Offtopic 

Vorbestellbar:

*Grindhouse - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] 22,95€*
Grindhouse - Steelbook Blu-ray Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


*Dawn of War II: Retribution wieder vorbestellbar 29,99€*
Dawn of War II: Retribution: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Limited Codex Edition wieder vorbestellbar! (Nur über Zwischenhändler!!!) 99,00 €*
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [EA Classics] 19,99 €*
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [EA Classics]: Amazon.de: Games


*Red Faction: Guerrilla 5,59€*
Red Faction: Guerrilla: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*Vorbestellaktion für Assassin´s Creed Fan´s: Limitiertes Steelbook umsonst!*
Amazon.de: Games: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood - Exklusive Vorbesteller-Aktion

Pain´s Tipp:

*Dropkick Murphys Going Out in Style (LP+CD/180g./farbiges Vinyl) [Vinyl LP] [Vinyl LP] 17,99€*
Going Out in Style (LP+CD/180g./farbiges Vinyl) [Vinyl LP] [Vinyl LP]: Dropkick Murphys: Amazon.de: Musik



> Hymnische Geschichten: siebtes Album der US-Folk-Punk-Band; feat. Bruce Springsteen.
> 
> Mit ihrem siebten Studioalbum setzen Dropkick Murphys einen weiteren Meilenstein ihrer bisher atemberaubenden Karriere. Produziert von Ted Hutt präsentiert "Going Out In Style" den bandtypischen Mix aus energetischem Punkrock, Folk-Soul, irischer Seele und amerikanischem Rock n Roll. Eine gut 45-minütige Party, die alle anderen vergessen macht, die, getreu der irischen Tradition, Geschichten des Triumphes und der Tragik in mitreißende Musik zu verwandeln weiß. Bei der Bostoner Folk-Punk-Band jagt eine Hymne die nächste: vom Opener, dem schlachtrufartigen "Hang em High", über die Gewerkschaftshymne "Take em Down" bis hin zu eher experimentierfreudigen Songs wie "Broken Hymns" und "Cruel". Inhaltlich sieht sich "Going Out In Style" in alter Geschichtenerzähler-Tradition, in der, wie James Joyces bei "Finnegan s Wake", der Autor von einem Lied inspiriert wird. Hier ist es die fiktive Geschichte des Auswanderers Cornelius Larkin, die den Hörer durch das Album begleitet. Als Gastsänger sind Fat Mike (NOFX) und kein Geringerer als Bruce Springsteen dabei.


----------



## Gateway (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

BFBC 2 für 19.99 Euro klasse. 
Aber wieso finde ich das nicht wenn ich es in der suche eingebe, sondern nur über diesen link hier?


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@Redaktion: Im Schnäppchenführer sitzt ein Fehlerteufel.

Die Überschrift weist die Logitech G11 aus, erst im Artikel wird es dann die G15...

mfg


----------



## doodlez (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

2600K Boxed 268€ 


ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Gateway schrieb:


> BFBC 2 für 19.99 Euro klasse.
> Aber wieso finde ich das nicht wenn ich es in der suche eingebe, sondern nur über diesen link hier?


 

Wahrscheinlich deswegen.


> Dieser Artikel wird am 31. März 2011 erscheinen.
> Bestellen Sie jetzt
> Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de.


----------



## Stricherstrich (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



doodlez schrieb:


> 2600K Boxed 268€
> 
> 
> ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


 

Gibt es auch bei Alternate fürn gleichen Preis.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2011)

Überhaupt sind diese ZackZack-Dinger oft nur Pseudo-Angebote, die es anderswo für den gleichen Preis oder nur geringfügig teurer gibt, in einigen Fällen sogar günstiger.


----------



## mathal84 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Gibt es auch bei Alternate fürn gleichen Preis.


 
mag daran liegen dass Zack Zack der Lagerräumer für Alternate ist 

Anfangs gabs da wirklich gute Angebote, jetzt ist es mehr so ein Massenkauf-ich-spar-mir-etwas-Versand


----------



## cortez91 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam gibt es noch bis Montag Abend *75%* auf die verfügbaren Command and Conquer Titel! 

C&C 3 + C&C: Red Alert 3 jeweils für 4,99 
und das umstrittene
C&C 4 für 12,49!

Ich war echt lange am Überlegen, ob ich mir nach den vernichtenden Kritiken C&C: Red Alert 3 überhaupt holen soll, aber für den Preis ist es gekauft!


----------



## mathal84 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



cortez91 schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es noch bis Montag Abend *75%* auf die verfügbaren Command and Conquer Titel!
> 
> C&C 3 + C&C: Red Alert 3 jeweils für 4,99
> und das umstrittene
> ...


 
für 5 kann man sich red alert 3 schon kaufen, bei cc4 find ich selbst die 12 € noch zuviel....


----------



## mathal84 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Save 10% on Painkiller Redemption on Steam

ich bin aktuell noch am überlegen, 4,50 für stupides geballer...


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich würde mir ja am liebsten SHIFT 2, Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 vorbestellen,aber woher soll ich bite so viel Geld nehmen ?!?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja am liebsten SHIFT 2, Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 vorbestellen,aber woher soll ich bite so viel Geld nehmen ?!?


 BF3 kommt doch erst Ende des Jahres? Bis dahin ist noch bisserl Zeit .... ausserdem zahlst du wenn du bei Amazon vorbestellst erst wenn das Spiel geliefert wird.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Gray Matter - Collector's Edition 39,99 €*
Gray Matter - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games

*Stalker Complete Edition 19,99€*
Stalker Complete Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Weiter gehts...

*3 Blu-rays der Hollywood Collection für 30 EUR*
3 Blu-rays der Hollywood Collection für 30 EUR

*Rom - The Complete Collection 50,97 (Ab 18) [Blu-ray] *
Rom - The Complete Collection [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Kerry Condon, Lindsay Duncan, Kevin McKidd, James Purefoy, Ray Stevenson, Polly Walker: DVD & Blu-ray



*ANNO 1404 Limited Edition 28,97€*
ANNO 1404: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*Napoleon: Total War Special Edition 15,33 € + 3€ Versand*
Napoleon: Total War Special Edition: Amazon.de: Games

*Matrix - The Complete Trilogy [Blu-ray] 24,97€ *
Matrix - The Complete Trilogy [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Keanu Reeves, Laurence Fishburne, Hugo Weaving, Carrie-Anne Moss, Andy Wachowski, Larry Wachowski: DVD & Blu-ray

*Blitzangebot bei Amazon.de! *
Beginn: 16 Uhr.
Artikel: Avatar Extended Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 
Avatar Extended Collector's Edition exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
http://www.amazon.de/DVD-Blu-ray-g%C3%BCnstig/b/ref=amb_link_84413573_6?ie=UTF8&node=554848&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=1RNSH3WE35W2M7N72C0G&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=147192767&pf_rd_i=514450


----------



## Rakyr (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Preis von The Witcher 2 COllectors Edition haut wohl nicht ganz hin... wenn ich den Artikel ansehe, zeigt er mir den normalpreis um 100€ an, nur auf der Übersichtsseite (nach the witcher 2 suchen) kommt er mit 70€ daher


----------



## Semi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Angebot für- The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings [69,64] - mit extrem umfangreicher Ausstattung ist falsch !!! kostet *99,99 €*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rakyr schrieb:


> Der Preis von The Witcher 2 COllectors Edition haut wohl nicht ganz hin... wenn ich den Artikel ansehe, zeigt er mir den normalpreis um 100€ an, nur auf der Übersichtsseite (nach the witcher 2 suchen) kommt er mit 70€ daher


 
Komisch der war vorher bei 69,99 bei mir. Jetzt is er auch wieder bei 99,99.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon ändert halt ständig die Preise, der Schnäppchenführer wird von Hand gepflegt, da können wir natürlich nicht alle 5 Minuten überprüfen, ob sich der Preis geändert hat.


----------



## zyntex (1. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also ich hatte die Witcher 2 CE für 99,99€ vorbestellt.
Gestern war sie ne Zeit lang auf ~65€ da hab ich Amazon angeschrieben und gefragt wann denn dann meine Bestellung im Preis angepasst wird.

Als Antwort hab ich dann bekommen das der Preis gilt zu dem man bestellt, aber ausnahmsweise wird mein Preis angeglichen.

Jetzt hab ich sie für 65€, mal sehen ob das so bleibt.


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Amazon ändert halt ständig die Preise, der Schnäppchenführer wird von Hand gepflegt, da können wir natürlich nicht alle 5 Minuten überprüfen, ob sich der Preis geändert hat.


 
Eben.

Is doch überall so, dass mal für ne Stunde oder so der Preis kräftig in den Keller geht.

Um den Zeitpunkt genau zu erwischen braucht es halt Glück.

Vor ein paar Tagen war das 8GB G.Skill Eco Dimm Kit CL7-8-7-24 für 112€ zu haben.

Und ich Dummkopf hab nicht zugeschlagen...

Nunja, ihr könnt halt auch nur das tippen, was gemeldet wird.
Wie lange das Angebot drin bleibt, kann einem keine Glaskugel sagen.

Ich finde Eure Arbeit jedenfalls top!


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



zyntex schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Witcher 2 CE für 99,99€ vorbestellt.
> Gestern war sie ne Zeit lang auf ~65€ da hab ich Amazon angeschrieben und gefragt wann denn dann meine Bestellung im Preis angepasst wird.
> 
> Als Antwort hab ich dann bekommen das der Preis gilt zu dem man bestellt, aber ausnahmsweise wird mein Preis angeglichen.
> ...


 
Der Preis wird auch so angegelichen. WEnn du vorbestellst, bezahlst du den niedrigsten Preis, den die Ware in diesesm Vorbestellzeitraum erreicht. So war es bei mir jedenfalls immer so. Am Ende habe ich dann das Geld wieder bekommen, was an Differenz vorhanden war.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Neuer Tag, neues Glück 

*Ocean's Trilogie [Blu-ray] 24,97€ *
Ocean's Trilogie [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: George Clooney, Matt Damon, Brad Pitt, Andy Garcia, Steven Soderbergh: DVD & Blu-ray

*The Stanley Kubrick Collection (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] 36,97€ *
The Stanley Kubrick Collection (5 Discs) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Stanley Kubrick: DVD & Blu-ray

*Batman: Arkham Asylum Collectors Edition 24,99€*
Batman: Arkham Asylum: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*Dragon Age II (uncut) BioWare Signature Edition 46,90€ * <--- Wieder verfügbar & im Preis gesenkt!
Dragon Age II (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## TommiX1980 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Dragon Age II (uncut) BioWare Signature Edition 46,90€ * <--- Wieder verfügbar & im Preis gesenkt!
> Dragon Age II (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 
Kleiner Fehler. Die Standard Version kostet nur 46,90€ und die Signature Edition 79,99€. Oder bei Amazon haut was mit den Preisen nicht hin, hatte kurzzeitig auch 46,90€.


----------



## Trefoil80 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kann mir gar nicht erklären, warum Crysis 2 billiger geworden ist...


----------



## IFX (4. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dieses Wochenende gibt es ein Super Angebot auf Steam.
Assassins Creed + Call of Juarez Bound in Blood + Far Cry 2 + Rainbow Six Vegas 2 für unschlagbare 12,99€
Also schnell zuschlagen


----------



## mathal84 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



IFX schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende gibt es ein Super Angebot auf Steam.
> Assassins Creed + Call of Juarez Bound in Blood + Far Cry 2 + Rainbow Six Vegas 2 für unschlagbare 12,99€
> Also schnell zuschlagen


 
zugeschlagen! sehr nett


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



IFX schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende gibt es ein Super Angebot auf Steam.
> Assassins Creed + Call of Juarez Bound in Blood + Far Cry 2 + Rainbow Six Vegas 2 für unschlagbare 12,99€
> Also schnell zuschlagen


 
schade dass ich 3 spiele davon schon habe


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die OCZ vertex 2 60GB für 94€ ist ja hammer. 

Habe aber schon ne G.Skill Falcon II SSD 64GB..


----------



## darkhelfer03 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Scrubs kostet nun scheinbar mehr!
119,99€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



darkhelfer03 schrieb:


> Scrubs kostet nun scheinbar mehr!
> 119,99€


 
Ja, die haben den Preis jetzt quasi verdoppelt


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier gibts Scrubs noch für 64,99:
Scrubs: Die Anfänger - Die komplette Serie (32 Discs) | Film auf DVD | Erscheinungsdatum | buecher.de | portofrei


----------



## madace (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

3h später - auch bei buecher.de - 120.- EUR 

Krass wie schnell sich so ein Preis verdoppeln kann im Internet.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

WTF ?! Schade, dass ich das erst jetzt sehr, ich hätte mir Scrubs für 64,99 € geholt


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kannst hier noch zuschlagen:
Scrubs: Die Anfänger


----------



## Maschine311 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da sehe ich doch gerade das in der Überschrift 

"Transformers 1 und 2 Doppel-Blu-ray nur 12,99"

evt. verstehe ich das auch miss, aber für mich hört sich das nach beide Teile für 12,99€ an
ist evt. ein Tippfehler? Kann nämlich nur Transformer zu je 12,99€ finden

Würde se ja für den Preis nehmen, aber ich kann sie nicht im Duo-Pack finden


----------



## mathal84 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Save 75% on Mafia II on Steam

und 

Save 75% on Mafia II: Digital Deluxe Edition on Steam

ich überlegs mir gerade


----------



## rockyko (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier könnt ihr usb-Sticks für umsonst bestellen  ... USB-Sticks ...

... da steht zwar nich da wieviel speicherplatz die haben ... und die mindestbestellanzahl beträgt 100 ... aber umsonst ist das ja egal ^^ ... is zwar bestimmt n fehler aber egal ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rockyko schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr usb-Sticks für umsonst bestellen  ... USB-Sticks ...
> 
> ... da steht zwar nich da wieviel speicherplatz die haben ... und die mindestbestellanzahl beträgt 100 ... aber umsonst ist das ja egal ^^ ... is zwar bestimmt n fehler aber egal ^^


 
Hmm da steht auch was von "Preise auf Anfrage".


----------



## bjoernpdm (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

zu den USB Sticks,

hab mal versucht zu bestellen aber seht selbst:


Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Wir sind ein Geschenkeservice für Unternehmen und Liefern nicht an Privatkunden.

Zur Info: die USB-Sticks sind erst ab einer Bestellmenge von 100 Stück verfügbar.

Für Geschäftliches stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit edlen & feinen Grüßen

Eileen Brandl


----------



## polarwuschel82 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hello,

Darksiders gibt es ja gar nicht um 18 Euro, bei Amazon steht 33 EUR

schnüff

Lg
Polar


----------



## JHD (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da kann doch die PCGH (bzw. Computec, oder die Firma die zuständig ist; kenn die Strukturen nicht) mal paar hundert Stück besorgen und die hier verkloppen


----------



## rockyko (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

mmh ... naja ... ich konnte bestellen ... hab allerdings auch 100 bestellt^^ ... auf der auftragsbestätigung stand immernoch 0,00 € ... ka ... naja notfalls kann ich es ja einfach nich annehmen ... wenn nich ... dann gibts sticks für alle ^^ xD ...


----------



## ReaCT (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rockyko schrieb:


> mmh ... naja ... ich konnte bestellen ... hab allerdings auch 100 bestellt^^ ... auf der auftragsbestätigung stand immernoch 0,00 € ... ka ... naja notfalls kann ich es ja einfach nich annehmen ... wenn nich ... dann gibts sticks für alle ^^ xD ...


 
Wenn du wirklich welche bekommt und die Sticks brauchbar sind (Geschwindigkeit und Größe) Würdest du mir welche für nen € + Porto schicken?


----------



## rockyko (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

klar wieso nich ^^


----------



## DJ-SK (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

An alle Strategie-Fans:
Wer noch nicht im besitz von *Ruse* ist, sollte es sich für den Preis von 20€ echt holen... Ich finds klasse, das spielkonzept sucht seines gleichen.


----------



## JHD (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



DJ-SK schrieb:


> An alle Strategie-Fans:
> Wer noch nicht im besitz von *Ruse* ist, sollte es sich für den Preis von 20€ echt holen... Ich finds klasse, das spielkonzept sucht seines gleichen.


 
Seh ich genauso. Macht süchtig, eine Partie geht immer


----------



## Eiche (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon)
bei steam 7,50|€ bis morgen 19uhr(14.03.2011)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/901162/?l=german


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Homefront ! von 50 auf 20€
Downloadshop Games, Software and more - Homefront (STEAM) (Uncut)


----------



## nyso (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sorry, aber das sieht mehr als unseriös aus! Da würde ich nichtmal für 5€ kaufen.


----------



## mathal84 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nyso schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sieht mehr als unseriös aus! Da würde ich nichtmal für 5€ kaufen.


 
genau dann kann man sich sehr sicher sein dass es Betrug ist 


nach einer kurzen internetsuche über den shop entschließe ich mich da nicht zu bestellen, ich hab den Geschäftsführer gefunden....


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Und wer isses?


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle (+ DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] * 16,95€
Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle + DVD + Digital Copy Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Denzel Washington, Chris Pine, Rosario Dawson, Elizabeth Mathis, Jessy Schram, Kevin Dunn, Kevin Chapman, Jeff Wincott, Tony Scott: DVD & Blu-ray

*Dark Knight (limitiertes Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] * 10,97€
Dark Knight limitiertes Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

*Napoleon: Total War Imperial Edition* 10,97€
Napoleon: Total War: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Eiche (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



zeffer schrieb:


> Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon)
> bei steam 7,50|€ bis morgen 19uhr(14.03.2011)
> Sparen Sie 75% bei Napoleon: Total War™ Imperial Edition auf Steam


 painkiller....


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Achtung, Preisbrecher: XFX Radeon HD 5870 inkl. AvP für 169,90 Euro bei Alternate!!! Besser geht's echt nicht.

Und noch ein Knaller: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 480 für 229,90 Euro - ebenfalls bei Alternate...


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



zeffer schrieb:


> Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon)
> bei steam 7,50|€ bis morgen 19uhr(14.03.2011)
> Sparen Sie 75% bei Napoleon: Total War™ Imperial Edition auf Steam


 
läuft das auch ohne Empire: Total War?
....weil ich gelesen habe, dass das Spiel ein AddOn dazu ist und ich Empire aber nicht habe...


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Klar läuft das ohne
Wer behauptet denn so einen Schwachsinn???


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nyso schrieb:


> Klar läuft das ohne
> Wer behauptet denn so einen Schwachsinn???


 
um nur eine seite zu nennen:
Napoleon: Total War - Bringt das Add-on weitere Leistungsverbesserungen? - empire total war, addon, napoleon total war


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guck mal aufs Datum

_(Kristoffer Keipp, 28.11.2009_

Damals dachte man vielleicht, es kommt als Addon. Es ist aber als eigenständiges Spiel erschienen

Außerdem könntest du bei Steam kein Addon kaufen, wenn du das Hauptspiel nicht hast


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



zeffer schrieb:


> painkiller....


 
Danke für den Hinweis! 

Ich hab zwar nix gegen Steam & Co. aber ich bin nun mal ein Freund von "Hardware" sprich DVD´s & Pappe


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nyso schrieb:


> Guck mal aufs Datum
> 
> _(Kristoffer Keipp, 28.11.2009_
> 
> ...



achso, alles klar...danke dir 

habs mir jetzt auch geholt.....aber 21GB runterladen.....oh man, das wird dauern


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Amazon gibt es es derzeit noch für 11€, da hättest du es auch kaufen können. Dann hättest du die übrigens sehr gute Verpackung, eine nette Karte und halt die DVDs bekommen^^
So hab ich es gemacht, und mir mit meinem DSL 2000 viiiiiele Stunden Download gespart


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

jaha....jetz im nachhinein...
....ich wusste ja dasses das bei amazon für 11€ gibt aber immer dieser falsche geiz.....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Samsung F4 2000GB für unschlagbar günstige ~65€

Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Zack-Zack gibts den Samsung LE-26C450 mit 26" für 249€!! Von 449€ runtergesetzt!

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## ReaCT (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kann jemand einen ZackZack Treath machen? So wie mit den Steamdeals? Oder wäre das ein zu großer Aufwand. Ich weiß halt jetzt nicht wie langeso ein Angebot in der Regel dauert


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Zack Zack bietet selbst schon einen RSS feed an. Luxuriöser kann das kein Thread bieten.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab wieder ein paar feine Sachen gefunden! 

*3 Blu-ray Highlights für 27 EUR*
3 Blu-ray Highlights für 27 EUR

*Hostage - Entführt [Blu-ray] 8,97€*
Hostage - Entführt [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Bruce Willis, Jonathan Tucker, Serena Scott Thomas, Kevin Pollak, Florent Emilio Siri: DVD & Blu-ray

*Dragon Age II: jetzt versandkostenfrei!*
Dragon Age II: jetzt versandkostenfrei!

*20 EUR sparen auf Gaming-Tastatur beim Kauf eines PC-Shooters*
Raptor-Gaming-Tastatur Sparaktion

*Baldurs Gate Compilation (englische Version) 11,99€ *
Baldurs Gate Compilation (englische Version): Amazon.de: Games

*Icewind Dale Compilation [UK Import] 12,45€*
Icewind Dale Compilation [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


*Hitman: Ultimate Contract [UK Import] 16,06€ *
Hitman: Ultimate Contract [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab wieder ein paar feine Sachen gefunden!
> 
> *3 Blu-ray Highlights für 27 EUR*
> 3 Blu-ray Highlights für 27 EUR
> ...


 
Da sind einige super Tipps dabei, danke! Geht gleich online im Schnäppchenführer.


----------



## x-up (17. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

bei Mindfactory
2X 2048MB Corsair RAM DDR3 4GB / 1600Mhz
art. CMX4GX3M2A1600C9

um schlappe 38,94 €


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@x-up: Ich denke PCGH wird hier nur Sachen aufnehmen, bei denen Sie auch auch Provision kassieren können.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. März 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> @x-up: Ich denke PCGH wird hier nur Sachen aufnehmen, bei denen Sie auch auch Provision kassieren können.



Ja und? Es ist immer noch ein "Schnäppchen", was er da gepostet hat, oder?


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja und? Es ist immer noch ein "Schnäppchen", was er da gepostet hat, oder?


Natürlich ist es ein Schnäppchen. Aber es wird der breiten Masse nix bringen, weil PCGH es nicht in den Schnäppchenführer aufnimmt, weil Sie nix dran verdienen können.


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hot Pursuit für 19,00€ ist klasse. das gefällt mir!


----------



## mathal84 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Save 75% on Darksiders™ on Steam



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Schnäppchen. Aber es wird der breiten Masse nix bringen, weil PCGH es nicht in den Schnäppchenführer aufnimmt, weil Sie nix dran verdienen können.


 
diese bösen bösen bösen Kapitalisten!


----------



## cuthbert (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dürfen nur deutsche Shops empfohlen werden? thehut.com ist zwar ein UK-Shop bietet aber auch ne kostenlose Lieferung nach DE. *Wer Englisch beherrscht*, kann oft 10€, manchmal sogar mehr, sparen. Und alle Spiele sind uncut.

Also da ja aktuell in der Überschrift *Assassin's Creed Brotherhood* für 40€ angepriesen wird. Hier gibts das für* 31€*, allerdings noch nicht lieferbar.
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood PC | TheHut.com


*Crysis 2 Limited Edition* gibts für *33€* statt 45€ wie bei amazon
Crysis 2: Limited Edition PC | TheHut.com


*Total War Shogun Limited Edition* für *33€*
Total War: Shogun 2 (Limited Edition - Pre Order Exclusive) PC | TheHut.com

Man kann die Währung auf Euro umswitchen, bezahlen kann man mit Paypal oder Kreditkarte. Die Lieferung dauert zwar deutlich länger als aus DE (bis 15 Tage), aber mir sind 10€ Ersparnis pro Spiel ein paar Tage warten wert.


----------



## nyso (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Eine Samsung 2TB HDD für 83€, echt gut Zwar nur USB 2.0, aber trotzdem günstig.
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## Eiche (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Dürfen nur deutsche Shops empfohlen werden? thehut.com ist zwar ein UK-Shop bietet aber auch ne kostenlose Lieferung nach DE. *Wer Englisch beherrscht*, kann oft 10€, manchmal sogar mehr, sparen. Und alle Spiele sind uncut.
> 
> Also da ja aktuell in der Überschrift *Assassin's Creed Brotherhood* für 40€ angepriesen wird. Hier gibts das für* 31€*, allerdings noch nicht lieferbar.
> Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood PC | TheHut.com
> ...


 so viel habe ich im *Saturn* bezahlt XD (Leverkusen)

*Bis heute 19.03.2011 im Saturn 3 Spiele 2 Spiele den normalen Preis das Günstigste 1cent* ( ACB+Deadspace2+Homefront=99,99€) auf CD's , Filme und Games


----------



## Computer Floh (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer zur Zeit mit einem Antec Dark Fleet DF-35 oder gar DF-85 liebäugelt der sollte mal bei ebay reinschauen.

Dort liegt der Preis bei kostenlosen Versand für das:

DF-35AP bei 39,95
Antec Mini Tower DF-35AP CASE Gaming Gehäuse Dark Fleed bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 14.04.11 20:12:09 MESZ)

DF-85AP bei 59,95
Antec Midi Tower DF-85AP CASE Gaming Gehäuse Dark Fleed bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 14.04.11 20:00:07 MESZ)

Das ist meines Wissens nach beides circa 50 Euro unter den aktuell zu findenden Preisen in den üblichen Vergleichen! MfG der Floh 

PS: hoffe das ist hier jetzt richtig platziert...


----------



## cuthbert (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



zeffer schrieb:


> so viel habe ich im *Saturn* bezahlt XD (Leverkusen)
> 
> *Bis heute 19.03.2011 im Saturn 3 Spiele 2 Spiele den normalen Preis das Günstigste 1cent* ( ACB+Deadspace2+Homefront=99,99€) auf CD's , Filme und Games


 
Tja, aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die erst mal nur 1 Spiel holen wollen, oder sich gerade keine 3 Spiele für insgesamt 100€ leisten können .

Ich finde die Preise in UK-Läden einfach spitze. Und wenn es dann auch ohne Versandkosten geht (wie bei thehut.com), ist's umso besser.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

Ich kann mir derzeit auch nicht so viel leisten. Wird wohl Hot Pursuit für 19,00€

Hmm, mich interessiert mal, wie viel Black Ops kosten wird im Bltzangebot


----------



## P@inkiller (20. März 2011)

Nochmal zu den USB sticks. Also ich habe eine ganz normale Verkaufsbestätigung bekommen. Und ich bekomme sie wahrscheinlich zu geschickt Achso darf ich die auch in EBay verticken?


----------



## gug (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Darksiders für 7,50€ bei Steam


----------



## mathal84 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den USB sticks. Also ich habe eine ganz normale Verkaufsbestätigung bekommen. Und ich bekomme sie wahrscheinlich zu geschickt Achso darf ich die auch in EBay verticken?


 
wenn du die normal gekauft hast kannst du die verkaufen, das Klo runterspielen, in diverse Körperöffnungen einführen usw....


----------



## P@inkiller (20. März 2011)

Ok,
Es kam zweimal eine bestätigung.
Das waren dann 600 USB Stucks


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Und wenn sie dann eintrudeln liegt oben auch dem Paket die Rechnung über 60.000€, die innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu bezahlen sind


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Haha, das wäre de rOberhammer. Mich interessiert das schon, vielleicht sind die eig. für Werbezwecke von parteien oder ähnlichem gedacht. Die wollten was unter der Hand machen, aber den Preis ändern und wenn er bestellt muss er auch nur den Preis zahlen, der dort stand: 0€


----------



## P@inkiller (21. März 2011)

Ich muss da bestimmt nichts bezahlen  das stand Ja 0€!! Und auf der beastatigung stand auch 0€!!


----------



## P@inkiller (21. März 2011)

Also da kam eben zurück 

Also ich bin dann euer versuchskaninchen, und falls es klappt könnt ihr es Ja nach machen


----------



## P@inkiller (21. März 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:
			
		

> Also da kam eben zurück
> 
> Also ich bin dann euer versuchskaninchen, und falls es klappt könnt ihr es Ja nach machen



Hier  noch die Rechnung.
Da seht ihr Ja 0€!


----------



## JHD (21. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

OK, 
könnte ihr euch wieder darauf beschränken hier Schnäppchen zu posten. Irgendwie finde ich die USB-Geschichte langsam unspannend...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das fliegende Auge [Blu-ray]

''Ich seh dich!''


----------



## knarf0815 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MSI R6970-2PM2D2GD5 bei mix noch etwas billiger als bei alternate
Mix Computerversand GmbH
gruß


----------



## Nimsiki (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon erwähnt wurde, wenn ja, dann sorry! Ich habe es gerade erst entdeckt.
Amazon Aktion: PC-Spiel aus Aktion zusammen mit der Raptor Gaming K1 Tastatur und man spart 20 EUR bei der Tastatur, wenn beide Artikel zusammen bestellt werden.
-> Raptor-Gaming-Tastatur Sparaktion


----------



## RapToX (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

gothic complete pack (inkl. g4) für 18,75€ bei steam.

-> Save 75% on Gothic Complete Pack on Steam


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Final Fantasy XIV Collectors Edition - 55% billiger- 23,26€*Final Fantasy XIV: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*Warhammer Online: 30 Tage kostenlos testen*
Warhammer Online: 30 Tage kostenlos testen

*Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Limited Extended Editions inkl. Der Eine Ring"-Replik, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] Endlich bestellbar! Achtung! Limitiert!!! Inhalt: 15 Blu-Ray´s!!!! 93,97€* 
https://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Sp...JEMK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1300871129&sr=8-5


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Final Fantasy XIV Collectors Edition - 55% billiger- 23,26€*Final Fantasy XIV: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> *Warhammer Online: 30 Tage kostenlos testen*
> Warhammer Online: 30 Tage kostenlos testen
> ...


 
Ich habe die normalen extended versionen mit den figuren, die reichen mir! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die hdr-extended noch gar nicht auf blue raus sind.


----------



## Spinal (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist vielleicht kein richtiges Schnäppchen, aber Crysis 2 Limited edition (gibt es denn auch ne normale?) kostet im Saturn 39 Euro.
Das TheHut Angebot ist zwar noch besser, aber wer gerne in den Laden rennt und mit Packung wieder rauskommt, kann auch im Saturn zuschlagen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## RapToX (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Limited Extended Editions inkl. Der Eine Ring"-Replik, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] Endlich bestellbar! Achtung! Limitiert!!! Inhalt: 15 Blu-Ray´s!!!! 93,97€*
> https://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Sp...JEMK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1300871129&sr=8-5


mmmmh. hab bisher nur die standard version auf dvd, von daher würde mich das schon reizen. aber 93€, huiuiui... und dann noch limitiert, also muß ich mich wohl schnell entscheiden -.-


----------



## dirkdiggler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Limited Extended Editions inkl. Der Eine Ring"-Replik, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] Endlich bestellbar! Achtung! Limitiert!!! Inhalt: 15 Blu-Ray´s!!!! 93,97€*
> https://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Sp...JEMK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1300871129&sr=8-5


 
1. Viel zu teuer, aus der Schweiz für 60 euro ohne Ring 65 mit Ring
2. Stimmt so nicht ganz : Trilogie (Extended Edition 15 Discs - 6 Blu-rays + 9 DVDs)

hier der Link aus der Schweiz:  CD DVD Games Software Shop CeDe.de cdversand Musikversand Musik Filme DVDs Movies sacd portofrei - Deutschland

bis zum Verkaufsstart wird Amazon Aber sicherlich noch deutlich billiger

edit: Aus der schweiz kann es natürlich passieren das ihr noch 19% Mehrwertsteuer drauf zahlen müsst. aber trotzdem noch deutlich billiger


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> 1. Viel zu teuer, aus der Schweiz für 60 euro ohne Ring 65 mit Ring
> 2. Stimmt so nicht ganz : Trilogie (Extended Edition 15 Discs - 6 Blu-rays + 9 DVDs)


Iwas haut da nicht hin. Es muss doch einen Unterschied geben. Sonst würde da ja nicht Exklusiv bei Amazon.de stehen. 

*ANNO 1701 9,99€ *
ANNO 1701: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

*AC/DC: Let There Be Rock (Ultimate Rockstar Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 33,99€* 
AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Ultimate Rockstar Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


Noch nicht mal im Kino, aber bereits @ Amazon gelistet. 
*Fast & Furious 5 (limitiertes Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] !E-Mail Benachrichtigung!*
Fast & Furious 5 limitiertes Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Dwayne Johnson, Jordana Brewster, Justin Lin, Neal Moritz: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2011)

*Schnäppchen: Crysis 2 nur noch 39,00 USK 18 bei Amazon - Anno 1701 für 9,99 - Herr der Ringe Trilogie Extended Blu-ray für 93,97 - Gothic 3 für 3,75 - Shogun 2 Limited günstiger [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Schnäppchen: Crysis 2 nur noch 39,00 USK 18 bei Amazon - Anno 1701 für 9,99 - Herr der Ringe Trilogie Extended Blu-ray für 93,97 - Gothic 3 für 3,75 - Shogun 2 Limited günstiger [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Schnäppchen: Crysis 2 nur noch 39,00 USK 18 bei Amazon - Anno 1701 für 9,99 - Herr der Ringe Trilogie Extended Blu-ray für 93,97 - Gothic 3 für 3,75 - Shogun 2 Limited günstiger [Anzeige]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. März 2011)

*Schnäppchen:*

Es geht weiter im Schnäppchenthread


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



RapToX schrieb:


> mmmmh. hab bisher nur die standard version auf dvd, von daher würde mich das schon reizen. aber 93€, huiuiui... und dann noch limitiert, also muß ich mich wohl schnell entscheiden -.-


 
HDR Teil 1 mit Figur 55 Taler
HDR Teil 2 mit Figur 95 Taler
HDR Teil 3 mit Figur 65 Taler

Summe HDR = 215 Taler

und da habe ich damals nicht 1 sekunde für überlegt. 

Aber in Blue-R würde ich sie mir jetzt nicht kaufen, trotz des Ringes. Es sei denn die Blue-R haben noch mehr Filmmaterial also quasi eine extrem extended version....dann würde ich mir das auf jeden fall überlegen obwohl ich noch keinen blue-r-player gefunden habe der mir zusagt. 
Meine bessere hälfte sieht es (noch) nicht ein das ich dafür gerne > 1k € investieren möchte......


----------



## RapToX (28. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

sherlock holmes hätte mich gereizt, aber steelbooks mit festem fsk-logo gehen halt mal gar nicht


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Assassin's Creed II White Edition gefällt mir ja. Aber ich hätte da 2 Fragen:

Ist das mit den Servern in ordnung und kann man es jetzt endlich gut auf PC spielen ohne von Verbindungsabbrüchen geplagt zu sein ??

Wird DX11 unterstützt ??


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Wird DX11 unterstützt ??


Nein...



> Ist das mit den Servern in ordnung und kann man es jetzt endlich gut auf PC spielen ohne von Verbindungsabbrüchen geplagt zu sein ??


Ja...


----------



## eXitus64 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Crysis 2 hatte ich am samstag für 39,- bei Media Markt (Berlin) gesichtet...Total War: Shogun 2 kam ebenfalls nur 37,-


----------



## cuthbert (30. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Crysis 2 gibts inzwischen für 31,43€ bei thehut.com (oben rechts auf Euro umstellen). Aber dauert halt mindestens 10 Tage bis es ankommt.


----------



## nyso (30. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da kann mans auch bei Steam UK kaufen^^ Sind auch nur 33€, und ohne Versand^^ Liegt halt an der Leitung, wie schnell man es auf der Platte hat.


----------



## cuthbert (30. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie kommt man an Steam UK ran, über Proxy? Ich hab die Möglichkeit zwar die Sprache auf Englisch zu stellen, aber es sind immer die deutschen (teuren) Preise.

EDIT: Auch Downlod-Location auf UK stellen bringt nix. Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren, ich find Steam nicht schlecht, aber die Preise bis auf die Deals sind mir zu hoch. Und ich spiel eh nur auf Englisch.


----------



## zyntex (30. März 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an Steam UK ran, über Proxy? Ich hab die Möglichkeit zwar die Sprache auf Englisch zu stellen, aber es sind immer die deutschen (teuren) Preise.
> 
> EDIT: Auch Downlod-Location auf UK stellen bringt nix. Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren, ich find Steam nicht schlecht, aber die Preise bis auf die Deals sind mir zu hoch. Und ich spiel eh nur auf Englisch.


 

Das geht mitlerweile nur noch über die "Gift"-Funktion von STEAM.
Es reicht nicht mehr einfach die IP zu ändern es wird auch anhand des Zahlungsmittels geprüft aus welchem Land du bist ergo bringt dir das nur dann was wenn du im Ausland ein KK-Konto o.ä. hast und darüber bei STEAM einkaufst.


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heute gibts _"The Best Of Israel Kamakawiwo'ole"_ richtig günstig

Für Besitzer hochwertiger Soundanlagen eigentlich ein Musthave, macht richtig Spaß.

Nur zu oft hören sollte man es nicht, zumindest ich hab dann erstmal ne Weile genug

Somewhere Over The Rainbow - The Best Of Israel Kamakawiwo'ole: Israel Kamakawiwo'ole: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads


----------



## michae1971 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aber wer quält seine hochwertige Soundanlage mit MP3s?


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Solange es mindestens 192bKit hat wie das von Amazon gehts doch^^ Keine Unterschiede hörbar


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Am WE kam eine E-Mail von Amazon.de



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Nach Auskunft des Verlags bzw. Herstellers
> wird der folgende Titel leider nicht mehr aufgelegt:
> ...



Is ja mal mist -.-


Deal der Woche...
Gray Matter - Collector's Edition 24,95€

Gray Matter - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## TheGamler (4. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab hier nen richtig gutes Schnäppchen!

Bei Cyberport gibts denn *Intel Core i7-2600k 4x3.4GHz für 199€ + 4,99,- Versand!*
Intel Core i7-2600k 4x3.4GHz 8MB-L3 Video/HD/Turbo Sock1155 (SandyBridge) BOX 
für 263€ in Einkaufswagen legen -> Gutschein CYBER44INTEL angeben (*-64€!!*) -> sich freuen!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Hab hier nen richtig gutes Schnäppchen!
> 
> Bei Cyberport gibts denn *Intel Core i7-2600k 4x3.4GHz für 199€ + 4,99,- Versand!*
> Intel Core i7-2600k 4x3.4GHz 8MB-L3 Video/HD/Turbo Sock1155 (SandyBridge) BOX
> für 263€ in Einkaufswagen legen -> Gutschein CYBER44INTEL angeben (*-64€!!*) -> sich freuen!


 
Der Gutschein ist leider nicht mehr gültig


----------



## ReVan1199 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die HD 6850 war leider sofort ausverkauft.


----------



## madace (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wow, die Grafikkarte war nach nicht mal 1min. schon AUSVERKAUFT. 

Zum Glück habe ich keine gebraucht.


----------



## stullexy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

lol ....Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6850  
... war in 40 Sekunden Ausverkauft .... tja Pech würde ich sagen


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

oha, das Angebot der AMD Radeon HD 6850 hat um 20Uhr angefangen, um 20:01 Uhr war sie bereits ausverkauft..............
ERst stand da "0% ausverkauft" im nächsten Moment "100%" ausverkauft, die hatten garantiert nur 2-3 davon da............................
Edit: Ihr wart schneller


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

eine hab ich 99€ "traum"
wenn einer 120€ plus 5€ versand bietet, bekommt er sie


----------



## sfc (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hab auch eine bekommen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, welche ich teurer verkaufen soll. Meine GTX460 (bei Ebay gehen die gebraucht für 120 über die Theke) oder die HD6850. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mario432 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> eine hab ich 99€ "traum"
> wenn einer 120€ plus 5€ versand bietet, bekommt er sie


 
lol, lass mal

Bei ebay gehen die 6850 Karten (NEU) auch für 100EURO raus oder legt 20 bis 30 EURO (ebay) drauf und man hat eine 6870


----------



## Chris254 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was ist mit dem Satz hier gemeint? 

"Laut unserer Information wird es 250 Grafikkarten im Blitzangebot zum absoluten Knüllerpreis geben."

Gibt es da einen bestimmten Zeitraum, oder wie ist das zu verstehen??


----------



## DiabloJulian (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ab einer gewissen Uhrzeit (hier 20Uhr) kann man eine limitierte Anzahl an Karten (250) für einen stark ermäßigten Preis zu erwerben.


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Mario432 schrieb:


> lol, lass mal
> 
> Bei ebay gehen die 6850 Karten (NEU) auch für 100EURO raus oder legt 20 bis 30 EURO (ebay) drauf und man hat eine 6870


 
nö, tun sie nicht. 
aktuellste auktion ner gebrauchten steht bei 100,02€ und endet in 18 stunden. günstigster sofortpreis 155€.
ich bin da sehr optimistisch


----------



## Schulkind (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sfc schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine bekommen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, welche ich teurer verkaufen soll. Meine GTX460 (bei Ebay gehen die gebraucht für 120 über die Theke) oder die HD6850. Was meint ihr?


 
Nutz es aus das die HD 6850 neu mit ungeöffneter OVP ist, das macht schon einiges her


----------



## Mario432 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> nö, tun sie nicht.
> aktuellste auktion ner gebrauchten steht bei 100,02€ und endet in 18 stunden. günstigster sofortpreis 155€.
> ich bin da sehr optimistisch


 
Also willst du die bei ebay verkaufen oder wie?
Ich glaube das wird nichts, ist doch ganz einfach, schaue dir doch einfach mal beendete Aktionen an 
Hier mal zwei abgelaufene: erstes Beispiel und zweites 
Sagen wir mal für 110 geht die raus das sind genau 7EURO ebay Gebühren, da machst du noch 4EURO Gewinn


----------



## sfc (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sind aber beide ohne Garantie und damit nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Um die Ebaygebühren zu umgehen, kann man die Karte auch im PCGH-Marktplatz veräußern. Da hab ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Mario432 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist ja auch egal, will ja eure Karte nicht schlecht reden  aber den großen Gewinn macht ihr damit nicht, falls ihr das vorhaben solltet 

Schaut euch doch einfach die ausgelaufenen Aktionen der 6850 Karten, der letzten 2 Wochen an


----------



## sfc (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mit 20 Euro wäre ich doch schon zufrieden


----------



## Mario432 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sfc schrieb:


> Mit 20 Euro wäre ich doch schon zufrieden


 
Na dann viel Erfolg 
Ich hatte das ehrlich gesagt auch vor  aber mein Limit war 85EURO.

Und ich habe mit PCGH-Marktplatz nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht was den Preis angeht, da bekommt man bei ebay auf jeden Fall mehr und wie gesagt für die 6850 gibt es da vielleicht 110EURO.

Bei solchen Sachen würde ich dir echt raten das nächste mal einfach bei ebay die ganzen jeweiligen (hier die 6850) abgelaufenen Artikel anzuschauen.


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Mario432 schrieb:


> Also willst du die bei ebay verkaufen oder wie?
> Ich glaube das wird nichts, ist doch ganz einfach, schaue dir doch einfach mal beendete Aktionen an
> Hier mal zwei abgelaufene: erstes Beispiel und zweites
> Sagen wir mal für 110 geht die raus das sind genau 7EURO ebay Gebühren, da machst du noch 4EURO Gewinn


 
ist bereits verkauft. einer meiner freunde bekommt sie für die 120€. ich habe schließlich ihre rechner zusammengebaut. und wenn ich nen schnäppchen mache hat das schon seinen grund.
ich weis nicht, wieso gleich jeder von ebay quatscht. aber selbst bei ebay muss ich nichts versteigern. einstellung zu festpreis ist zwar nen bisschen teurer aber dafür gehts auch weg, wenn man den preis etwas unter dem geizhalswert lässt.
aber soweit können hier einige wohl nicht denken.
und nicht vergessen, das teil ist neu und originalverpackt inkl. voller garantie!


----------



## JHD (6. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> ist bereits verkauft. einer meiner freunde bekommt sie für die 120€. ich habe schließlich ihre rechner zusammengebaut. und wenn ich nen schnäppchen mache hat das schon seinen grund.
> ich weis nicht, wieso gleich jeder von ebay quatscht. aber selbst bei ebay muss ich nichts versteigern. einstellung zu festpreis ist zwar nen bisschen teurer aber dafür gehts auch weg, wenn man den preis etwas unter dem geizhalswert lässt.
> aber soweit können hier einige wohl nicht denken.
> und nicht vergessen, das teil ist neu und originalverpackt inkl. voller garantie!


 
Boah,
bist du schlau! Und von jemandem, wie dir, der seinen Freunden lumpige 20€ abzieht, weil er zufällig was gesehen hat und sie nicht, würde ich mir nicht erzählen lassen, wie weit ich denken kann. Und jetzt kommst du vllt auch selbst drauf, warum jeder von ebay quatscht?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2011)

Kinder, geht auf den Spielplatz oder regelt das per PN, aber langsam isses genug..


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



JHD schrieb:


> Boah,
> bist du schlau! Und von jemandem, wie dir, der seinen Freunden lumpige 20€ abzieht, weil er zufällig was gesehen hat und sie nicht, würde ich mir nicht erzählen lassen, wie weit ich denken kann. Und jetzt kommst du vllt auch selbst drauf, warum jeder von ebay quatscht?


 
bist du unschlau! 
quatsch doch nicht so einen mist. 
wenn du nur ein bisschen ahnung hättest, warum ich diese grafikkarte versucht habe zu kaufen.
und ich hab sie bekommen. einer meiner freunde hat luftsprünge gemacht, als ich ihn anrief, das ich etwas in meiner leistungsklasse für ihn für 120€ hätte. 
ich gebe sie ihm sogar für nur 115€.
und glaube mir, er war keineswegs unglücklich, das ich 16€ verdient habe. im gegenteil.  er sieht nicht wie du den gewinn für mich, sondern das er endlich seine 9600GT gegen ein HD 6850 tauschen kann bei der er noch ca. 20€ spart gegenüber neukauf.
nebenbei würden meine freunde garnicht auf die idee kommen, das ich sie bescheißen würde. schließlich baue und rüste ich ihre rechner jährlich bzw. wenn sie einen neuen haben möchten für ihre bedürfnisse kostenlos zusammen/auf. auch bekommen sie von mir ältere hardware aus meinen rechnern, wenn ich diese aufrüste zu preisen, welche 5-10€ unter den billigsten ebayauktionen für gebrauchtes liegen.

aber wenn man neidvoll durch die gegend rennt, muss man zwangsläufig glauben("denken" wäre hier fehl am platze) das man andere bescheißt.


----------



## Spinal (6. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bescheissen oder nicht, ich würde bei Freunden kein Geld daran verdienen wollen. Dann ist der Luftsprung sogar noch was höher.
Zudem, eine Hand wäscht die Andere. Vielleicht baust du ihnen die PCs zusammen, dafür werden sie dir andere Gefallen tun. So ist das jedenfalls bei meinen Freunden. Und wenn einer meiner Freunde etwas günstig für mich besorgt hat, habe ich noch nie erlebt, dass er daran verdienen wollte.
Aber muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Zum Topic: Bei Zack Zack gibt es gerade eine GTX 580 für 379 Euro. Fairer Preis wie ich finde.

bye
Spinal


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> Bescheissen oder nicht, ich würde bei Freunden kein Geld daran verdienen wollen. Dann ist der Luftsprung sogar noch was höher.
> Zudem, eine Hand wäscht die Andere. Vielleicht baust du ihnen die PCs zusammen, dafür werden sie dir andere Gefallen tun. So ist das jedenfalls bei meinen Freunden. Und wenn einer meiner Freunde etwas günstig für mich besorgt hat, habe ich noch nie erlebt, dass er daran verdienen wollte.
> Aber muss jeder für sich selber wissen.
> 
> ...


 
Haha, selten so ein Blödsinn gehört. Wer sieht denn bitte nur den Gewinn des Anderen, wenn man selber beim Kauf im Gegnsatz zum Neukauf spart ?!


----------



## Spinal (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Verstehe deinen Satz nicht. Was meisnt du mit "Wer sieht denn bitte nur den Gewinn des Anderen"?

bye
Spinal


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> Bescheissen oder nicht, ich würde bei Freunden kein Geld daran verdienen wollen. Dann ist der Luftsprung sogar noch was höher.
> Zudem, eine Hand wäscht die Andere. Vielleicht baust du ihnen die PCs zusammen, dafür werden sie dir andere Gefallen tun. So ist das jedenfalls bei meinen Freunden. Und wenn einer meiner Freunde etwas günstig für mich besorgt hat, habe ich noch nie erlebt, dass er daran verdienen wollte.
> Aber muss jeder für sich selber wissen.
> 
> ...


 
naja, ich bin schon etwas älter, von daher definiere ich freundschaft etwas anders als damals in meinen jungen jahren. 
nebenbei hatte ich das risiko, das er die karte garnicht gewollt hätte. immerhin musste ich die entscheidung zum kauf innerhalb 2-3 sek. fällen.
aber wie das mit freunden und echten freunden ist, lernst du bestimmt auch noch.
echte freunde hab ich "nur" 3! freunde zum feiern und anderen schönen sachen hab ich reichlich. von daher kommt auch der spruch "bei geld hört die freundschaft auf".


----------



## cuthbert (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> Zum Topic: Bei Zack Zack gibt es gerade eine GTX 580 für 379 Euro. Fairer Preis wie ich finde.


 
ZackZack und weg ... Aber 20€ oder umgerechnet 5% mehr hat ein geneigter GTX 580 Käufer dann wohl auch noch über:
Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Dual Fan, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1749) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na, wer denkt denn bitte ,,Was für ein scheß Freund - Macht Profit bei Freunden", wenn der Freund ihm einen GEFALLEN tut ?!


----------



## sjr (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer hat die HD6850 denn schon eingebaut? Ich habe damit leider heute etwas Zeit verschwendet und durfte mal wieder sehen was Sapphire Qualitätskontrolle nennt.
*Die Karte ist DOA*, es läuft nur der Lüfter.

Wie bekommt man bei Amazon am schnellsten eine neue Karte oder sein Geld zurück?
Einen Kundenservice der über eine normale Festnetznummer erreichbar ist, gibt es wohl nicht?


----------



## nyso (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon.de - Rücksendezentrum

Und in der Hilfe von Amazon gibt es nen dicken fetten gelben Buttten, "Kontaktieren Sie uns" 
Wenn du da drauf klickst musst du angeben, worum es geht, und kannst dann deine Telefonnummer eintragen und wirst zurückgerufen.
Außerdem gibt es auch noch eine kostenlose Nummer, an deren Ende sehr nette Damen und Herren sitzen.


Mehr SERVICE geht ja wohl kaum


Also erst gucken, dann fragen


----------



## Spinal (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> naja, ich bin schon etwas älter, von daher definiere ich freundschaft etwas anders als damals in meinen jungen jahren.
> nebenbei hatte ich das risiko, das er die karte garnicht gewollt hätte. immerhin musste ich die entscheidung zum kauf innerhalb 2-3 sek. fällen.
> aber wie das mit freunden und echten freunden ist, lernst du bestimmt auch noch.
> echte freunde hab ich "nur" 3! freunde zum feiern und anderen schönen sachen hab ich reichlich. von daher kommt auch der spruch "bei geld hört die freundschaft auf".


 
Ich bin auch nicht der Jüngste und weiß was Freundschaft ist und bedeutet.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn ich eine Grafikkarte günstig kaufe weil ich damit Profit machen will und ein Kumpel sich meldet und sagt, "Hey, ich such genau so eine" finde ich es nicht schlimm Profit zu machen. Macht man halt weniger, dafür aber jemanden eine Freude.
Ich ging davon aus, dass es so ablief, Kumpel sagt "Hey, ich such ne Grafikkarte, kannst du mir helfen?" "Ja klar, ich schau mal. . . " sucht, findet eine günstig und verkauft sie teurer.
Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Bei Steam gibt es Shattered Horizon für nen 10er. Ansonsten leider nix zum thema beizutragen 


bye
Spinal


----------



## nyso (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> .... Freundschaft ....BlaBlaBla.....
> ....Versteht mich nicht falsch.... BlaBlaBla.....


 
Ist jetzt nicht langsam mal genug mit diesem OT-Spam?
Die letzten Seiten könnte sich mal ein Mod vornehmen!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sjr schrieb:


> Wer hat die HD6850 denn schon eingebaut? Ich habe damit leider heute etwas Zeit verschwendet und durfte mal wieder sehen was Sapphire Qualitätskontrolle nennt.
> *Die Karte ist DOA*, es läuft nur der Lüfter.


Dann bist du aber ein Einzelfall, die Bewertungen sind bislang ausschließlich positiv, wenn man die unsinnige 1-Stern-Bewertung weglässt. Von einem Totalausfall habe ich noch gar nichts gelesen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das beste "The Witcher 2" Angebot ist und bleibt das von gog.com:
GOG.com
Die Boni die es sonst auch gibt +16$ Gutschrift als Entschuldigung für den gegenüber den USA erhöhten Preis dank Diktat vom Publisher.


----------



## cuthbert (9. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Sapphire HD 5850 Extreme gibt's derzeit für knapp 110€ bei Alternate
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI/AMD - Radeon HD5000 - SAPPHIRE HD5850 Extreme

Sonst kann man eine HD 5850 erst ab 145€ bekommen und sie ist auch noch schneller als HD 6850, welche ab 130€ zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Schulkind (9. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Finds nur schade dass die dort 7€ Porto berechnen, hwversand bekommt für 4€ ja auch einen mustergültigen Versand hin.


----------



## cuthbert (9. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, selbst inkl. Versandkosten ist das immer noch ein extrem gutes Angebot für die Karte, die 3€ mehr fallen da kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das beste "The Witcher 2" Angebot ist und bleibt das von gog.com:
> GOG.com
> Die Boni die es sonst auch gibt +16$ Gutschrift als Entschuldigung für den gegenüber den USA erhöhten Preis dank Diktat vom Publisher.


 

Finde gerade den genauen $ Preis bei GOG nicht aber wenn ich das Spiel für z.B. 45$ kaufe verstehe ich das Problem nicht.
Warum soll ich dann in € zahlen um dann eine "Gutschrift" in $ zu erhalten?
Mir alles zu kompliziert und ggf zu teuer.
45$ sind ungefähr 32€ und gut ist.


----------



## Zombiez (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das beste "The Witcher 2" Angebot ist und bleibt das von gog.com:
> GOG.com


 ...nicht. Bei D2D zahlt man nur $36~25€ ohne irgendwelchen sinnlosen Storecredits etc oO

Edit: Blitzangebot ist ganz nice. Homefront+Darksiders für 25€ incl. Porto. Beide sehr mittelmäßig aber für 12.50 je kann man es sich kaufen.


----------



## Papa (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für  19,99 EUR  könnte man für Homefront PC schon schwach werden, aber ich hab gehört, dass es ein sch.......Games ist.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Papa schrieb:


> Für  19,99 EUR  könnte man für Homefront PC schon schwach werden, aber ich hab gehört, dass es ein sch.......Games ist.


 

STIMMT!
Auf dem Pc ist das eine extrem schlechte Kopie von CoD.
Finger weg!

Wenn es ein Funshooter sein soll => Bulletstorm
Bei einem "normalen" Shooter => crysis 2
Beides sind leider (noch) nicht im Angebot aber relativ günstig bei Amazon.uk zu kaufen.


----------



## Meat Boy (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Beim Kauf von Homefront bekommt man Darksiders gratis dazu. 
25€ für zwei gute Spiele inkl. ab 18 Versand ist ein super Deal!


----------



## mathal84 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

tja, leider auch keine 25€ wert....


----------



## brodtadr (11. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hallo,
es gibt noch ein Schnäppchen, wohl aber nur heute auf Amazon:

Kinect mit Adventures + 12 Monate XBOX Live Gold = 115,50€ (stand 11.04.2011, 15:42)

Aktionsseite:
Xbox 360 - Kinect Sensor und Live Gold 12 Monate


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Crysis 2 Soundtrack Import vorbestellbar. 19,99€
Crysis 2: Original Soundtrack: Amazon.de: Musik

World of WarCraft: Cataclysm Collectors Edition 35,90€
World of WarCraft: Cataclysm (Add-on): Mac: Amazon.de: Games

Jagged Alliance - Back in Action (Special Edition) 59,99€ !Vorbestellbar!
Jagged Alliance - Back in Action (Special Edition): Amazon.de: Games

Star Trek: Die komplette Serie (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 139,99€
Star Trek: Die komplette Serie exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## ReaCT (13. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

The Town hat ne Lieferzeit von 10 bis 14 Tagen


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ändert sich aber schnell. War schön öfter so.


----------



## Jes (13. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hmmm, How I met your Mother ist aber nur als erste Staffel für 12,99€ zu haben.


----------



## sjr (14. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sjr schrieb:


> Wer hat die HD6850 denn schon eingebaut? Ich habe damit leider heute etwas Zeit verschwendet und durfte mal wieder sehen was Sapphire Qualitätskontrolle nennt.
> *Die Karte ist DOA*, es läuft nur der Lüfter.
> 
> Wie bekommt man bei Amazon am schnellsten eine neue Karte oder sein Geld zurück?
> Einen Kundenservice der über eine normale Festnetznummer erreichbar ist, gibt es wohl nicht?



Amazon schickte mir schnell eine Ersatzkarte, welche aber leider ein identisches Fehlerbild liefert.
Jetzt werde ich mir mein Geld zurückzahlen lassen und lieber noch eine Zeit lang meine alte GeCube 512MB HD3850 nutzen als je wieder Hardware des obig genannten Herstellers zu installieren ohne einen entsprechenden Stundenlohn dafür zu erhalten.
Ob dies nun wirklich beides DOAs sind, oder eine genau so wenig verzeihliche Inkompatibilität zu relevanten Komponenten meines PCs, dem ASUS M3N-HD/HDMI oder Antec TP-550 bestehen, ist vom Ergebnis her völlig egal.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vermutlich war es eher deine HW, die die Karten geschrottet hat, und Amazon sitzt jetzt auf dem Schaden.


----------



## Species0001 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Pro-Tipp: Den Monitor an die Graka anschließen, nicht ans MB!


----------



## micha2 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sjr schrieb:


> Amazon schickte mir schnell eine Ersatzkarte, welche aber leider ein identisches Fehlerbild liefert.
> Jetzt werde ich mir mein Geld zurückzahlen lassen und lieber noch eine Zeit lang meine alte GeCube 512MB HD3850 nutzen als je wieder Hardware des obig genannten Herstellers zu installieren ohne einen entsprechenden Stundenlohn dafür zu erhalten.
> Ob dies nun wirklich beides DOAs sind, oder eine genau so wenig verzeihliche Inkompatibilität zu relevanten Komponenten meines PCs, dem ASUS M3N-HD/HDMI oder Antec TP-550 bestehen, ist vom Ergebnis her völlig egal.


 
aha, weil eventuell ein anderer hersteller eine komponente nicht richtig unterstützt, ist der hersteller welcher bei jedem anderen problemlos funktionierende produkte abliefert, bei dir unten durch?
vielleicht solltest du mal einen fachmann an deinen computer lassen


----------



## cuthbert (14. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@sjr: kurze Gegenfrage: hast du eine der beiden Karten vllt auch mal in einem anderen PC getestet (z.B. bei nem Kumpel)?

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du zwei defekte Teile bekommst ist doch sehr gering (theoretisch zwar möglich, aber leicht unglaubwürdig).


----------



## Foxm83 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe mir soeben eine externe 2,5" HDD gegönnt. 640 GB für 49,99 inkl. Versand.

Hier her. Noch ca. 12 Stunden verfügbar.


----------



## micha2 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

schade. nur usb 2.0


----------



## sjr (15. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Den Spaßvögeln wünsche ich vergleichbare Probleme bei ihrer nächsten Aufrüstung.
Eine PCIe 2.0 x16 Karte hat in einem PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot definitiv zu funktionieren!

Nicht jeder wohnt in einer WG, im Studentenwohnheim oder hat aus anderen Gründen gleich einen redundanten zweiten Test PC bereitstehen.
Ich würde auch im Falle einer Inkompatibilität keinesfalls das Mainboard tauschen, sondern eine andere Grafikkarte kaufen, deren Hersteller sich an Industriestandards hält.
In der Rolle als Betatester und unbezahlter Promoter scheinen sich einige Kunden leider viel zu wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## micha2 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

?????


----------



## nyso (16. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sjr schrieb:


> Den Spaßvögeln wünsche ich vergleichbare Probleme bei ihrer nächsten Aufrüstung.
> Eine PCIe 2.0 x16 Karte hat in einem PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot definitiv zu funktionieren!
> 
> Nicht jeder wohnt in einer WG, im Studentenwohnheim oder hat aus anderen Gründen gleich einen redundanten zweiten Test PC bereitstehen.
> ...


 
Was genau hat das mit Betatester zu tun? 
Offenbar hat dein MB oder dein NT dafür gesorgt, dass die Karten abgeraucht sind. Was kann der Hersteller der Karten dafür? Zumal sie ja bei jedem anderen offenbar problemlos laufen


----------



## potzblitz (16. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Battlestar Galactica Komplettbox LE kostet nur 42,97 Euro (Amazon), ist zwar mit Lieferzeit von 9-11 Tagen aber immer noch günstiger als die  71,79 Euro (Verkäufer 8mm). Da warte ich lieber ein paar Tage und spare fast 30 Euro!

*Bitte berichtigt mal euren Eintrag mit 71,79 Euro, da es über Amazon selbst ja nur 42,97 Euro kostet !!!*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Argh, danke für die Info.

Übrigens: Crysis 2 heute im Amazon-Osternest ab 29,97

Schnäppchen: **Nur heute: Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18** Spider-Man Trilogie Blu-ray 17,97 - Portal 2 nur noch 42,95 - Blu-rays für je 9,90: Wrestler, Memento, Robin Hood - Two and a Half Staffel 7 für 25,00 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also wer es für den Preis nicht kauft ist ja wohl selber schuld


----------



## rAveN_13 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mir ist es (crysis 2) noch zu teuer. Sind dann 35€ inkl. Bei 20€ inkl. können wir reden....


----------



## Whoosaa (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kaufste halt noch ein Buch oder eine Bluray dazu, dann ist der Versand kostenlos.


----------



## Ramrod (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

die 5€ sind für den Versand ab FSK 18, da kannste soviel Bücher dazubestellen wie Du willst, die 5€ bleiben.


----------



## Termie (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

10% Dell-Gutschein auf _alles_ incl. Streak, Alienware etc., _ohne_ Mindestbestellwert.
Ein "normaler" 10% Gutschein gilt erst ab 1099€ Warenwert. Angeblich begrenzte Laufzeit bzw. Kontingent.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ramrod schrieb:


> die 5€ sind für den Versand ab FSK 18, da kannste soviel Bücher dazubestellen wie Du willst, die 5€ bleiben.


 
Mmh, stimmt. Habe nichts gesagt..


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Deal der Woche Blu-Ray:
Amazon.de: Blu-ray Star Selection


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Geil! Gestern GTA4 Complede Edition für knappe 9€ via Steam geladen!


----------



## Sophix (18. April 2011)

Crysis 2 16€ bei eBay
Preise der anderen weiß ich nicht aber auch ca. Diese preisklasse


----------



## d00mfreak (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Könnte man da bei Portal zwei das PS3 Spiel verschenken/verkaufen und den PC Code dann selbst nutzen?


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das ist quasi eine einzige Lizenz. Man bekommt keinen PC Code sondern wenn man sich mit der PS3 bei seinem Steamaccount anmeldet bekommt man halt auch auf allen anderen Steam-Plattformen Zugriff auf das Spiel. Genau so wie man es sonst von PC/Mac gewohnt ist.
Ob es technisch möglich ist nachdem die Anmeldung erfolgt ist mit einer anderen PS3 ohne Stemanmeldung zu spielen wird sich zeigen, gegen die EULA verstößt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Papa (19. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also bei Portal 2 PC , hab ich zugeschlagen. Zwei schöne Geschenke zu Ostern.


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Letz Fetz 

3 zum Preis von 2!!!!

Activision Toptitel: 3 für 2


----------



## TheGamler (20. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*
2TB Festplatte von Samsung für 53€?*

SAMSUNG 2000 GB Samsung HD204UI SATA II interen Festplatte online kaufen | Tradoria.de

in den Warenkorb legen, 91HEBP als Gutscheincode angeben, sich freuen 

Leider fehlen zu der Platte paar Infos, vielleicht könnt ihr mnit der Type aber was in Erfahrung bringen!


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Könnte man da bei Portal zwei das PS3 Spiel verschenken/verkaufen und den PC Code dann selbst nutzen?


Das ist erstens nicht legal, zweitens sind die Accounts sozusagen miteinander verknüpft und drittens können nicht beide Versionen gleichzeitig gespielt werden. Daher ist es nicht sinnvoll.



TheGamler schrieb:


> *
> 2TB Festplatte von Samsung für 53€?*
> 
> SAMSUNG 2000 GB Samsung HD204UI SATA II interen Festplatte online kaufen | Tradoria.de
> ...


Die Platte ist die hier bei geizhals. Gibt es noch bei einigen Händlern günstiger, unter anderem sogar bei amazon, wobei man dann natürlich noch ein Buch oder eine Blu-Ray dazu kaufen sollte. Alternativ kann man auch den PCGH-Buch Tipp befolgen.

PS: Der Link am Anfang dieses Threads führt nur noch zur Startseite, da der Schnäppchenführer mittlerweile eine andere Adresse besitzt.


----------



## Speedwood (20. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



refraiser schrieb:


> Das ist erstens nicht legal, zweitens sind die Accounts sozusagen miteinander verknüpft und drittens können nicht beide Versionen gleichzeitig gespielt werden. Daher ist es nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> 
> Die Platte ist die hier bei geizhals. Gibt es noch bei einigen Händlern günstiger, unter anderem sogar bei amazon, wobei man dann natürlich noch ein Buch oder eine Blu-Ray dazu kaufen sollte. Alternativ kann man auch den PCGH-Buch Tipp befolgen.
> ...


 

emmm nein weil ich hab sie jetzt mit dem Code für 53 € bekommen  versand kostenlos


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Speedwood schrieb:


> emmm nein weil ich hab sie jetzt mit dem Code für 53 € bekommen  versand kostenlos


 Hatte daran gar nicht mehr gedacht, sry.


----------



## TheGamler (21. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



refraiser schrieb:


> Das ist erstens nicht legal, zweitens sind die Accounts sozusagen miteinander verknüpft und drittens können nicht beide Versionen gleichzeitig gespielt werden. Daher ist es nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> 
> Die Platte ist die hier bei geizhals. Gibt es noch bei einigen Händlern günstiger, unter anderem sogar bei amazon, wobei man dann natürlich noch ein Buch oder eine Blu-Ray dazu kaufen sollte. Alternativ kann man auch den PCGH-Buch Tipp befolgen.
> ...



Weder bei Geizhals, noch bei Amazon bekommst du die Platte für 53€ inkl Porto. 
(Vielleicht hast du auch nur den Gutscheincode überlesen...)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



refraiser schrieb:


> PS: Der Link am Anfang dieses Threads führt nur noch zur Startseite, da der Schnäppchenführer mittlerweile eine andere Adresse besitzt.



Danke für den Tipp, ich habe es geändert.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wäre es dabei auch bicht sinnvoll wieder bei Seite 1 anzufangen?


----------



## sjr (21. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> *
> 2TB Festplatte von Samsung für 53€?*
> 
> SAMSUNG 2000 GB Samsung HD204UI SATA II interen Festplatte online kaufen | Tradoria.de
> ...



Der Gutschein ist jetzt anscheinend abgelaufen.
Diese gesamte Plattform wirkt auf mich nicht sonderlich durchdacht, unübersichtlich und buggy.

PS:
Die Rückabwicklung des Problemfalles HD6850 durch Amazon verlief vorbildlich schnell. Nach vielen Jahren in denen ich dort Kunde bin, hatte ich diese nun das erste mal in Anspruch nehmen müssen.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist zwar schon vorbei aber beu MF gabs i7 2600K´s für 148€


----------



## JHD (22. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon vorbei aber beu MF gabs i7 2600K´s für 148€



Aber gut, dass du es mal losgeworden bist.


----------



## madace (22. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich wollte ja keine Festplatte haben eben, habe aber mal zugeguckt, wie schnell die ausverkauft war.
Nach 29 Sekunden (!!) waren alle weg.
Da kann mir doch niemand erzählen, dass das OHNE BOTS geht.  
Solche Leute sollte man direkt von amazon bannen.


----------



## Dude (22. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jawoll,ich hatte Glück 
Die 2TB Platte für 49,99 Euro ohne Bots erwischt


----------



## carsten1975 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Festplatte hat keine gute Bewertungen schaut mal im Netz danach sollte man keine Heikle Daten drauf machen


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Samsung R580 39,6cm (15,6") Notebook (4GB RAM, 640GB HDD, HD5470, Win7) [479,00]

kostet z.Zt. nur 399€


----------



## sfc (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Echt geil, die 560 für 150 Euro bekommen. Da werd ich mal gleich die 5850 extreme stornieren.


----------



## Locuza (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Samsung 2 TB für 50 € und heute 560 TI für 149 €.

Beide Angebote waren sogar für paar Sekunden erhältlich 
Normalerweise sind die Angebote nur für Millisekunden zwischen den Clickbots erhältlich.

Auf jeden Fall fühlt man sich jetzt besser bedient, als damals mit dem Cyber-Monday.


----------



## hackology (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich bin auch zufällig ein Glücklicher  und habe mir eine 560ti für 149,- Euro gesichert. Aber auch ich habe bei K&M die 5850 Extrem für 99,64 inkl. Abholung vorbestellt. 

Frage ist nur, ist die 560ti soviel schneller, dass ich 50,- Euro mehr zahlen soll? 

Für welche sollte man sich entscheiden? CPU ist X6 T1100, SSD usw. also ein "flotter" Rechner.


----------



## sfc (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zufällig ein Glücklicher  und habe mir eine 560ti für 149,- Euro gesichert. Aber auch ich habe bei K&M die 5850 Extrem für 99,64 inkl. Abholung vorbestellt.
> 
> Frage ist nur, ist die 560ti soviel schneller, dass ich 50,- Euro mehr zahlen soll?
> 
> Für welche sollte man sich entscheiden? CPU ist X6 T1100, SSD usw. also ein "flotter" Rechner.



Ne, oder? Welch zufall. Ich hab die Karte auch für 99 bei K und M vorbestellt, wo ich dachte, sie hoffentlich bald in Köln abholen zu dürfen. Im Mittel ist die GTX560 schon ne Ecke schneller und bietet dank höherer Tesselationsleistung mehr Zukunftsicherheit. 33 Prozent langsamer - wie ja auch die Preisdifferenz beträgt - ist die HD5850 aber nicht. In Shogun 2 ist die HD5850 in DirextX11 sogar vorn. Ich habe die HD5850 noch nicht abbestellt, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Kumpel, der sie stattdessen für den Superpreise haben will. Behalten werde ich die GTX560. Wenn du die GTX560 verkaufst, kannst du natürlich ein paar Euro gewinn machen. Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung, da das die Preisdifferenz faktisch erhöht. Zu deinem Rechner passt die 560 jedenfalls besser.


----------



## Steff456 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Locuza schrieb:


> Samsung 2 TB für 50 € und heute 560 TI für 149 €.
> 
> Beide Angebote waren sogar für paar Sekunden erhältlich
> Normalerweise sind die Angebote nur für Millisekunden zwischen den Clickbots erhältlich.
> ...



Der Cyber Monday mit der Fritzbox war ja der größte reinfall^^


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zufällig ein Glücklicher  und habe mir eine *560ti *für 149,- Euro gesichert. Aber auch ich habe bei K&M die *5850* Extrem für 99,64 inkl. Abholung vorbestellt.
> 
> Frage ist nur, ist die 560ti soviel schneller, dass ich 50,- Euro mehr zahlen soll?
> 
> Für welche sollte man sich entscheiden? CPU ist X6 T1100, SSD usw. also ein "flotter" Rechner.


 
PCGH Print Leistungindex:
HD 5850 66,1%----->11. Platz
GTX 560 TI 78,8%-->6. Platz


----------



## hackology (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Finanziell gesehen lohnt sich dann die 5850 besser, da die 560ti ja nicht soviel schneller ist. Allerdings will ich die Graka dann mind. 12 Monate behalten. Somit wird wohl die 560 ti obwohl teurer die bessere Wahl sein, oder?

(los beruhigt mein Gewissen )


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> finanziell gesehen lohnt sich dann die 5850 besser, da die 560ti ja nicht soviel schneller ist. Allerdings will ich die graka dann mind. 12 monate behalten. Somit wird wohl die 560 ti obwohl teurer die bessere wahl sein, oder?
> 
> (los beruhigt mein gewissen :d)


 
ja!


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam gibt es gerade Metro 2033 für 9,99€

Fairer Preis, in den meisten Märkten kostet der Spaß, wenn verfügbar, 15 - 20 Euro, bei Amazon 7,9 euro, aber plus 5 Euro Versand wegen USK 18.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (24. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es gerade Metro 2033 für 9,99€
> 
> Fairer Preis, in den meisten Märkten kostet der Spaß, wenn verfügbar, 15 - 20 Euro, bei Amazon 7,9 euro, aber plus 5 Euro Versand wegen USK 18.
> 
> ...


 

Ja fair schon, aber wer sich's wie ich im Weihnachts-Shopping-Fieber Metro besorgt hat, freut sich über 7,50 €^^


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> Ja fair schon, aber wer sich's wie ich im Weihnachts-Shopping-Fieber Metro besorgt hat, freut sich über 7,50 €^^


 
Ja, Weihnachtsspecial sind bei Steam immer sehr gut, aber dürfte abgelaufen sein 
Und wer es bis heute noch nicht hat, mit Steam klarkommt, hat jetzt eine gute Gelegenheit.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Speedwood (24. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> *
> 2TB Festplatte von Samsung für 53€?*
> 
> SAMSUNG 2000 GB Samsung HD204UI SATA II interen Festplatte online kaufen | Tradoria.de
> ...


 
Platte ist gestern angekommen  neu Ware orginal verpackt und rennt jetzt in meinem Server, wie das jetzt allerdings mit der RMA ist ka. aber ey für 50 € shit happenZ  dafür mach ich keinen aufstandt
Leider fehlen zu der Platte paar Infos, vielleicht könnt ihr mnit der Type aber was in Erfahrung bringen!


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Finanziell gesehen lohnt sich dann die 5850 besser, da die 560ti ja nicht soviel schneller ist. Allerdings will ich die Graka dann mind. 12 Monate behalten. Somit wird wohl die 560 ti obwohl teurer die bessere Wahl sein, oder?
> 
> (los beruhigt mein Gewissen )


 
Nope.
Dann lieber die HD5870.
Preiswerter als die 560 & schneller.


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ach Mist. Ich bin gerade hin und hergerissen Alien die Saga zu bestellen. Dummerweise habe ich Teil 1 und 2 schon.


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Krabat (Blu-Ray) für 11,97€ bei Amazon 

Kam gestern auf ProSieben, müsste jetzt wieder aktuell sein.

Klick hier


----------



## refraiser (26. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam gibt es gerade im Rahmen der Midweek Madness Arma II für 6€ und das Addon für 18€.


----------



## Darklordx (27. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die 5870 im Zack Zack ist bereits ausverkauft.


----------



## TheGamler (27. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Warum nur ne 5870? Lieber hier zuschlagen! Schnell sein!!

*Sapphire VAPOR-X HD 6870 für 125€!? *

Klick->>> amazon.de


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Fast & Furious 5 Limited Collector's Box, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Dwayne Johnson, Jordana Brewster, Justin Lin, Neal Moritz: DVD & Blu-ray
39,97€ + Vorbestellbar!

Amazon.de: Universal Pictures - 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR


Amazon.de: Games: Duke Nukem Forever - Vorbesteller-Aktion


Might & Magic: Heroes 6


----------



## Gast1111 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Warum nur ne 5870? Lieber hier zuschlagen! Schnell sein!!
> 
> *Sapphire VAPOR-X HD 6870 für 125€!? *
> 
> Klick->>> amazon.de


 Kleiner Tipp am Rande ne 5870 ist schneller


----------



## TheGamler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Had das gar nicht mehr so mitverfolgt wenn ich ehrlich bin, aber jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht 
Die 6er Reiehe ist langsamer? Iwas muss die doch besser können...*durch Artikel wälz*


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

die hd 6870 für das kleine geld ist nicht mehr verfügbar!!! nur ab > 190 taler.......


----------



## cLANs (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II PCGH Edition nun für 239,39€ bei Alternate.

Obwohl mir die EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Crysis II Edition ehr zusagt.


----------



## Low (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Had das gar nicht mehr so mitverfolgt wenn ich ehrlich bin, aber jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht
> Die 6er Reiehe ist langsamer? Iwas muss die doch besser können...*durch Artikel wälz*


 
Nein aber die _HD 68xx_ sind die Nachfolger der _HD57xx_ und die _HD69xx_ sind die Nachfolger der_ HD58xx_.


----------



## borni (28. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gestern Portal für 43 € gekauft, heute nur noch 38 €... Doh


----------



## Gast1111 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@Borni Juhu da hat jemand 5€ in den Sand gesetzt 
@TheGamler Die Namensgebung wurde geändert wie Low schon gesagt hat


----------



## TheGamler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Low schrieb:


> Nein aber die _HD 68xx_ sind die Nachfolger der _HD57xx_ und die _HD69xx_ sind die Nachfolger der_ HD58xx_.


 Stimmt, das ist mir heute Nacht auch eingefallen 

Sorry this was my fault!


----------



## XXTREME (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Low schrieb:


> Nein aber die _HD 68xx_ sind die Nachfolger der _HD57xx_ und die _HD69xx_ sind die Nachfolger der_ HD58xx_.


 

Nein auch nicht. AMD hat ihr Portfolio eigentlich nur um eine weitere Klasse ergänzt. Denn die HD5770 wurde durch die HD6770 ersetzt . Es ist aber soweit richtig das die 6900er nun das High End bedeuten und die 5800er abgelöst haben.


----------



## AMD (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich will endlich mal was gewinnen bei einem Gewinnspiel... hoffentlich erfüllt mir PCGH diesen Wunsch


----------



## b0s (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

DELL U2311H für 200 Euro - Für ein Spieletaugliches IPS Panel ein Traumpreis!

Dell UltraSharp U2311H 58,4 cm widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## holybabel (30. April 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei ebay gibt es zur Zeit das Antec DF-85AP für unglaubliche 59,99€.

Antec BIG Tower DF-85AP CASE Gaming Gehäuse Dark Fleet | eBay

Ob es einen Unterschied zum DF-85 gibt habe ich nicht rausgefunden. Auf der HP von Antec gibt es das AP Modell auch nicht...


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heute Abend (17-20Uhr) gibt es Crysis II im Blitzangebot.


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich behaupte einfach mal, für 20-25€. Lohnt sich also wohl nicht sooo besonders, für 25€ hat man es schon woanders her bekommen.


----------



## Speedwood (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Point of View GF GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 PCI-E*
für 341,65 EUR
Point of View GF GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 PCI-E | Komponenten > Grafikkarten > NVIDIA > | Multimedia

sieht nach weiterm preisverfall aus


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der beste Preis bei gh.de liegt bei 374,84€


----------



## jobo (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Yeha! 
ich hab gerade Crysis 2 für nur 24,97 + 4,70 Versand abgestaubt! Toll! 
Crysis 2 für 29,67€!! Zuschlagen!!!


----------



## kbyte (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> Yeha!
> ich hab gerade Crysis 2 für nur 24,97 + 4,70 Versand abgestaubt! Toll!
> Crysis 2 für 29,67€!! Zuschlagen!!!



Zu teuer!! Noch abwarten!!!


----------



## Spinal (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich finde da bei Amazon nix. Wollte es ggf. für PS3 haben 

Wo ist das denn?

bye
Spinal


----------



## kbyte (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Einfach dem Link aus dem Schnäppchen-Artikel folgen, kann man dann nicht übersehen:

Amazon.de Games: PC, Wii, Nintendo DS, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, PSP, Game Boy, Mac, Spiele, Konsolen, Zubehör, Lösungsbücher & mehr.

Für PS3 ist es jedoch schon ausverkauft, aber mal ehrlich: PC FTW!


----------



## Spinal (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ah, okay, habe den Firefox neu gestartet, dieses Fenster kam bei mir nicht.
Aber 35 euro wäre mir zuviel.
Gibt ja im Moment die Aktion im saturn, kauf 3 zahl 2. In Bergisch Gladbach ist auch Crysis 2 mit dabei.

bye
Spinal


----------



## jobo (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Man muss einfach auf die artikelbeschreibumg gehen und da gibt's dann anstat dem in den einkaufswagenlegen einen blitzangebot-Button. Naja jez ist es zu spät aber für 25€Crysis2 is nicht schlecht.
Danke an PCGH , ohne euch hätt ich noch lange auf so einen geilen Preis wart müssen.


----------



## Spinal (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

War jetzt bei uns mal im Saturn, habe leider keine 3 Spiele gefunden. Aber Crysis 2 kostet da für PC auch nur 29 Euro.
Vielleicht ist das in anderen Städten auch so 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Deal der Woche:

Amazon.de: Blu-ray Star Selection

Civ 5 GOTY
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## spielbubi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

jetzt hab ich mich extra für diese Botschaft angemeldet:

nur heute:
Dragon Age 50% billiger
Dragon Age 2 25% billiger

Auf Steam ist diese Woche EA-Woche: Jeden Tag ein neuer EA-Deal
EA Week - 2011


----------



## b0s (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn du schon ein Angebt aufzeigen möchtest, dann doch direkt das bessere: bei Amazon uk gibts DA2 für 15 Euro zzgl. afair 5,- Versand. Geht leider nur mit Kreditkarte zu bezahlen

Dragon Age 2: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## nyso (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht nicht nur mit Kreditkarte. Sondern eigentlich auch mit jeder meastro-Karte.


----------



## spielbubi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

auf Amazon.uk hab ich nicht geschaut.
Dann beziehe ich mein Schnäppchen ausschließlich auf Dragon Age 1 Ultimate Edition für 14,99 Euro bei Steam 
da kann Amazon.uk nicht mithalten


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Leute, Steam-News brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht, dafür gibt es diesen Thread.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Leute, Steam-News brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht, dafür gibt es diesen Thread.


 
Naja wir verlinken ja auch im Schnäppchenführer Steam-Angebote, von daher ist das hier auch nicht ganz fehl am Platz


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Naja wir verlinken ja auch im Schnäppchenführer Steam-Angebote, von daher ist das hier auch nicht ganz fehl am Platz


 
Wirklich?
Pff, keine Ahnung, ich hab da noch nie reingeschaut.  Wenns denn so ist..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



spielbubi schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich mich extra für diese Botschaft angemeldet:
> 
> nur heute:
> Dragon Age 50% billiger
> ...


Hallo und willkommen im Forum. 

Um Steam zu pushen haben wir bereits was Feines hier im Forum, kannst dich da gerne beteiligen! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ähmm.. schau mal drei Posts über dir?  Bei Brillen kann ich übrigens Fielmann empfehlen.


----------



## spielbubi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ich habe es hier gepostet, da es mit Sicherheit einige Leute gibt, die hier im Forum nicht aktiv sind und trotzdem mitlesen.
Ich bin hierher gekommen, da ich den Schnäppchen-Newsletter abonniert habe. Von dort aus komm ich nur in diesen Thread, wo findige Leute die neuesten Schnäppchen posten. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, woanders nach Steam-Deals zu suchen. Und da Montag-Abend Dragon Age war, musste ich es sofort hier reinschreiben, damit andere Leute auch das Spiel günstig kaufen können (falls sie nicht in Steam geschaut haben).

Dann möchte ich doch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag machen:
Kann man den Steam-Deals-Thread und diesen hier nicht direkt im Schnäppchen-Artikel verlinken (für Leute wie mich, für die die täglich aktualisierte Schnäppchenseite immer noch zu unaktuell ist  )


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Red Faction Armageddon Commando & Recon-Edition
Red Faction Armageddon (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Auditore-Edtion AC Brotherhood 4€ im Preis gefallen
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## RapToX (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

die blu-ray steelbooks würden mich reizen, aber so lange noch nicht feststeht, ob der usk-flatschen aufgeklebt ist oder nicht, lass ich da lieber die finger von. grade bei einem steelbook geht sowas halt mal gar nicht 
sowas hier würde ich mir ganz sicher nicht ins regal stellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jobo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hey, alles Gute zum zweiten Geburtstag! 
Der Schnäppchenführer ist gnial! Habe schon vile Dinge wegen euch günstig bekommen! DANKE!!! mAcht weiter so!! 
Ich hab auch noch einen Tipp: Bis Ende Mai läuft ein 19% Cashback-Aktion von Microsoft. Ich hab mir so eine X4 für nur 29€ gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> Hey, alles Gute zum zweiten Geburtstag!
> Der Schnäppchenführer ist gnial! Habe schon vile Dinge wegen euch günstig bekommen! DANKE!!! mAcht weiter so!!
> Ich hab auch noch einen Tipp: Bis Ende Mai läuft ein 19% Cashback-Aktion von Microsoft. Ich hab mir so eine X4 für nur 29€ gekauft.


 
Hi jobo, danke für das Lob und auch den Tipp mit der Cashback-Aktion - geht gleich online.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Preise teilweise stark gefallen!
Amazon.de: Blu-ray - Schnäppchen / Blu-ray: DVD & Blu-ray


*The Prodigy - Live/The World's On Fire [Blu-ray] 17,99€*

The Prodigy - Live/The World's On Fire [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: The Prodigy: DVD & Blu-ray


Sacred 2 Collection 29,99€
Sacred 2 Collection (PC): Amazon.de: Games


Logitech G15 47,90€
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh USB | hoh.de


----------



## Nimsiki (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Homefront (PC) für 19,99€ gestern bei Saturn in Münster gekauft.
Was ich jetzt leider nicht weiß, ob es dieses Angebot in jedem Saturn gibt!


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

99 Klassikhits für 3,10€!
The 99 Most Essential Classical Pieces For Your Mind: Various Artists: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads

Oldies wie Another Day in Paradise für 0,79€
Amazon.de: MP3: Die besten Songs der 90iger
3 Alben für 12€


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für die ganz geizigen Stick-PC: Spieleentwickler baut den 17-Euro-Steckcomputer - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt xDDDD


----------



## ReaCT (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Lol die Mx 518 Refresh kostet gerade bei Amazon  *EUR 1.027,08  Logitech MX518 Refresh optische Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör*


----------



## myladoom (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi bei Steam is auch die Crysis Maximum ed. für 4,99€ (normal Steam Preis 19,99€ ) im Angebote. Sieht man nur wenn man Crysis oder Warhead aufruft.
mfg


----------



## Nimsiki (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



myladoom schrieb:


> Hi bei Steam is auch die Crysis Maximum ed. für 4,99€ (normal Steam Preis 19,99€) im Angebote. Sieht man nur wenn man Crysis oder Warhead aufruft.


 
Vielen Dank! Und gekauft!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ähmm.. schau mal drei Posts über dir?  Bei Brillen kann ich übrigens Fielmann empfehlen.


  Ups ....


----------



## Knut Knudsen (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> myladoom: Hi bei Steam is auch die Crysis  Maximum ed. für 4,99€ (normal Steam Preis 19,99€ ) im Angebote. Sieht  man nur wenn man Crysis oder Warhead aufruft.
> mfg






Nimsiki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Und gekauft!


 
dito! Wobei die Ersparnis reicht kaum für eine Kugel Eis. 
Steam


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam im Weekend Deal gibt es auch alle teile von Men of War recht günstig. Klick mich.


----------



## Nimsiki (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Knut Knudsen schrieb:


> dito! Wobei die Ersparnis reicht kaum für eine Kugel Eis.
> Steam


 
Hö? Also bei geizhals liegt der günstigste Anbieter von Crysis  Maximum bei 17.90€ exkl. Versand.


----------



## Metty79 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Cool, "Dead Space 2" 40% billiger.... wenn wir nicht in Deutschland leben würden


----------



## gigges (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da fand ich die Aktion 3 PS3-Spiele für 50€ aber besser


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Kann man die Steamversion von BFBC2 Vietnam mit dem Retail-Hauptspiel benutzen?


----------



## RapToX (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

nein, geht nicht.


----------



## sjr (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schade, schade... die Olympus PEN gibt es nun nicht mit dem 14-150mm Objektiv sondern nur mit dem reinen 14-42mm (effektiv 28 bis 84 Millimeter) Alibi-Objektiv.
Das große Objekt könnte man sich dann zur Schnäppchen Kamera für mindestens 450€ hinzukaufen oder gleich für um die 560€/570€ bei anderen Anbietern samt Kamerabody.


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich find solche Preisvergleiche auch echt super.
Was mich nur wundert, ist das es immernoch das eine oder andere angebot besser gibt, als hier dann erwähnt.


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das liegt daran, dass dieser Schnäppchenführer von Menschen gemacht wird. Diese Menschen haben erstens nur begrenzt Zeit, finden also nicht immer das günstigste Angebot, und können außerdem auch mal Fehler machen. Dafür ist dann dieser Thread hier praktisch, wo Leute wie du, die 24/7 bessere Preise finden, die mit dem Rest der Menschheit teilen können


----------



## sjr (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Objektivwahl zur Olympus PEN hat Amazon selbst wenige Stunden vor Aktionsstart verworfen. Vorher stand dort bei zukünftigen Aktionen wirkliche die PEN mit dem Allroundobjektiv. Die letztlich falsche Brennweitenangabe hat PCGH sicherlich auch direkt vom Amazon vorher so erhalten.


----------



## eVoX (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Fluch der Karibik 4 bestellbar



Was genau soll das sein?


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Was genau soll das sein?


 
??!  Der 4. Fluch der Karibik-Teil halt..


----------



## eVoX (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> ??!  Der 4. Fluch der Karibik-Teil halt..


 Kann man die jetzt seit neusten bestellen, bevor es überhaupt im Kino war?


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Kann man die jetzt seit neusten bestellen, bevor es überhaupt im Kino war?


 
Keine Ahnung, wo hast du das Zitat bzw. die Aussage überhaupt her?


----------



## spinal227 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Kann man die jetzt seit neusten bestellen, bevor es überhaupt im Kino war?


 
"Das sind Instant-Kassetten! Die kann man schon kaufen bevor der Film überhaupt abgedreht ist!"
So oder so ähnlich war es doch in Spaceballs.


----------



## ReaCT (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

du kannst den film vorbestellen. Ankommen bei dir wird er wohl sehr viel später.


----------



## eVoX (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ach Leute, bei Amazon findet man weder diese Kassetten noch den eigentlichen Film. Und seit wann macht man hier für "Instant-Kassetten" Werbung, wen soll das interessieren.
Meinen die hier vielleicht die Poster oder Bettwäsche, weil mehr finde ich nicht.


----------



## boxenluda (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Zur Info:

Wenn man sich das "geheime Produkt" wie PCGH es nennt einmal genauer anschaut, handelt es sich wohl um die "Samsung SH100" Digitalkamera.

mfg
boxenluda


----------



## Hackman (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

50% auf alle Atari games im Direct2Drive Shop.
*Test Drive Unlimited 2* für 9,95$, das sind gerade mal *7,02€*. Ebenso Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition. Und wenn ihr den Code aus diesem Link verwendet bekommt ihr nochmal 15% Rabatt (5,96 Euro). Schnell zugreifen!
D2D ist ein seriöser Store ählich Steam, dahinter steckt IGN, eine große amerikanische Videospieleseite (Gamespy etc.).


----------



## JHD (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Hackman schrieb:


> 50% auf alle Atari games im Direct2Drive Shop.
> *Test Drive Unlimited 2* für 9,95$, das sind gerade mal *7,02€*. Ebenso Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition. Und wenn ihr den Code aus diesem Link verwendet bekommt ihr nochmal 15% Rabatt (5,96 Euro). Schnell zugreifen!
> D2D ist ein seriöser Store ählich Steam, dahinter steckt IGN, eine große amerikanische Videospieleseite (Gamespy etc.).


 
Danke, aber TDU2 wird bei mir für 19,99€, reduziert von 29,99€, angezeigt.


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hä? Also bei mir stimmt das. TDU1 und 2, beide je 7€.


_$19.95   $9.98
_
Hier klicken^^http://www.direct2drive.com/promos/weekly-deal/


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

2 für 1 Aktion! (PC-Games)

PC-Games: 2 für 1

Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising Special Edition 14,99€
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Splinter Cell Conviction Collectors Edition 20€
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


*Die Superman Spielfilm Collection (8 Discs) (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 54,97€*

*http://www.amazon.de/Superman-Spielfilm-Collection-Exklusiv-Amazon/dp/B004URDPR4/ref=sr_1_5?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1305616350&sr=1-5*

*Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure (inkl. Apocalypse Now / Apocalypse Now Redux / Hearts of Darkness) [Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition] 26,99€*

Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure inkl. Apocalypse Now / Apocalypse Now Redux / Hearts of Darkness Blu-ray Deluxe Edition: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@ Paini: Save 75% on Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising on Steam Dragon Rising für 5€


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aber ohne Helm!


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Haha, gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Hackman (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



JHD schrieb:


> Danke, aber TDU2 wird bei mir für 19,99€, reduziert von 29,99€, angezeigt.


Jja, du darfst nicht auf Deutschland umstellen sondern musst im US-Store bleiben. Der Rabattcode funktioniert, wenn ich es in den Warenkorb lege.


----------



## JHD (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Hackman schrieb:


> Jja, du darfst nicht auf Deutschland umstellen sondern musst im US-Store bleiben. Der Rabattcode funktioniert, wenn ich es in den Warenkorb lege.


 
Yo, funktioniert alles! Thx


----------



## Muff (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



JHD schrieb:


> Yo, funktioniert alles! Thx



Wie kann man da einkaufen? KK benötigt?


----------



## Spinal (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

In Köln Kalk im Media Markt gibt es die Logitech G510 für 49 Euro. Weiß nicht wie es in anderen MMs aussieht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Hackman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Muff schrieb:


> Wie kann man da einkaufen? KK benötigt?


Nein, bei mir gings auch mit Paypal.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heilige ****! Amazon kontert bereits die Media-Markt-Aktion von morgen.

Schnäppchen: **Mega-Aktion: 3 Top-Spiele wie Brink, Shogun 2 oder Dead Space 2 für zusammen 49,00** - Blitzangebot: Logitech G500 Maus für 29,90 - Vorbestellbar: Batman Arkham City - Kampf der Titanen Steelbook Blu-ray für 10,97 - Social Network Blu-


----------



## hackology (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also so ein Hit ist das auch wieder nicht (29,90). Die gibt es oft bereits ab knapp über 30,- Euro. Heilige S* könnte man schreien, wenn die diese für 9,99 Euro angeboten hätten.


----------



## Ahab (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich dachte ich könnte mal eben Brink, Portal 2 und Bulletstorm für nen Fuffi abgreifen.  Aber die Auswahl ist ja nicht so der Bringer...


----------



## Hackman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jo, Brink gibt's da ja gar nicht. Was soll denn die irreführende Überschrift? Oder haben die das Angebot wieder etwas ausgesiebt?


----------



## JHD (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Hackman schrieb:


> Jo, Brink gibt's da ja gar nicht. Was soll denn die irreführende Überschrift? Oder haben die das Angebot wieder etwas ausgesiebt?


 Für Xbox 360.


----------



## SHIT (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

- 3 PS3-Spiele für 49 Euro (u. a. GTA IV, Dead Space 2, Heavy Rain)

hört sich ja ganz Gut an.. aber ich sehe nix von Heavy Rain


----------



## Piy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

manmanman.... STAR TREK!    

Star Trek: The Next Generation - Die komplette Serie exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

129€ für 50dvd's, das is doch mal n angebot. und passt toll zur 90€ (23dvds)-box von tos ^^



hab ich schon gestern nachmittag bestellt.
bevor der preis hoch geht, man weiß ja nie


----------



## SHIT (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

- 3 PS3-Spiele für 49 Euro (u. a. DJ Hero 2 inkl. Turntable-Controller,Virtua Tennis 4 Move, Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, God of War 3 (ungeschnitten) [Platinum], GTA IV, Dead Space 2, Heavy Rain)

Heavy Rain gibs gar net... und gabs auch gestern nicht...


----------



## Meat Boy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Galaxy S2 für 528,95 soll ein Schnäppchen sein?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit für 17,99€ bei Amazon.de !


----------



## AlterKadaver (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MSI R5770 Hawk (99,90) ... kostet bei Alternate jetzt wieder 119,90€. Bitte korrigieren. Hier gibts sie hingegen noch für ~100€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



AlterKadaver schrieb:


> MSI R5770 Hawk (99,90) ... kostet bei Alternate jetzt wieder 119,90€. Bitte korrigieren. Hier gibts sie hingegen noch für ~100€


 
Danke für den Hinweis, ich ändere es.


----------



## ReaCT (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

DNF: Balls of Steel wieder ausverkauft


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit für 17,99€ bei Amazon.de !


 
Lohnt nicht


----------



## Speedwood (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> DNF: Balls of Steel wieder ausverkauft


 
Gamesonly.at 

hat sie noch ^^


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo gibts die G19 für 97€?


----------



## eVoX (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wo gibts die G19 für 97€?


 
Einfach auf den Link klicken, G19 in den Warenkorb, bis zur Bestätigung durchklicken, fertig.
Gutschein wird automatisch eingelöst, zur Zeit würde die G19 94,32€ kosten.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ah, danke.


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die XFX 5870  und die Sapphire 5850 X sind bei Alternate ausverkauft.


----------



## Gorrestfump (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> *DEMO-VERSION JETZT SPIELEN* - Duke Nukem Forever  (42,95) - mit Vorabzugang zur Demo, ohne USK-18-Aufpreis und  Amazon-exklusivem DLC - Unter Duke Nukem Forever Official Website erhalten "First  Access Club"-Member Ihren Key, welcher bei Steam aktiviert werden kann,  im Anschluss daran wollen 1,8 GiByte heruntergeladen werden.
> oder - Duke Nukem Forever - Balls of Steel Edition (PEGI) (69,99)



Stimmt nicht!
"JETZT" bedeuted frühestens Montag - Amazon verschickt regelmäßig Montags die Keys.
Das heißt wer jetzt vorbestellt spielt frühestens am Montag die Demo!

Quelle:
Kundenservice, selbst nachgefragt.


----------



## cuthbert (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, die Demo seh ich nicht als Kaufanreiz eher sollte es umgekehrt sein, die Demo spielen, um Appetit auf das Spiel zu bekommen. Die wird hoffentlich bald eh für jeden verfügbar sein.

Und wie es üblich ist, werden die Preise in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten eh noch stark fallen. In 1-2 Monaten kann man das Spiel bestimmt schon für 30€ bekommen^^.


----------



## ikarus275 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja Dragon Age II für 24,97 + 5.- EUR Spezialversand im Blitzangebot ist ja kein Angebot wenn ich es über amazon.co.uk eh für 32.- EUR inkl. Versand bekomme. Für nen Zwani all incl. hätt man es sich ja geben können aber so. nö.


----------



## Spinal (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wieso, ist doch immernoch ein gutes Angebot, ist ja noch immer günstiger. Auch hat nicht jeder Lust ein Spiel in UK zu kaufen, man kann es zb. nicht bei Ebay reinsetzen wegen keiner USK Kennzeichnung und so (da hatte ich schonmal Probleme mit PS3 Spielen).

bye
Spinal


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Diablo 3 für 50 € vorbestellen, wo ist da der Sinn ??

Man weiß weder, ob man nochmal 5€ für die Alterskontrolle bezahlen muss, noch ob man dann auch eine Version des Spieles bekommt, die man auch wollte (Limited Edition etc.), noch kann man die Produktbeschreibung für voll nehmen, da sie nur auf temporären Entwicklungsnews und einem unfertigen Spiel basiert.


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

12€ für CoD 4 bei 50% Preisnachlass, also normalerweise ~24€? ein verdammt unverschämter Preis für ein 3,5 Jahre altes Spiel.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> 12€ für CoD 4 bei 50% Preisnachlass, also normalerweise ~24€? ein verdammt unverschämter Preis für ein 3,5 Jahre altes Spiel.


 
Allerdings! Die denken vielleicht, nur weil "50% Preisnachlass" dabei steht, dass jeder glaubt es handle sich um ein Schnäppchen
Vergleichen lohnt sich also immer...


----------



## WallaceXIV (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hat sich geklärt.


----------



## ReaCT (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

SGS II bei Get goods für unter 500€ und nicht wie es bei Geizhals steht für 528€

Link:Samsung I9100 Galaxy S2 16GB (B-Ware)

und Geizhals:Samsung Galaxy S2 16GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Fühlt sich gut an besser als ein Shop zu sein


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Geizhals 525€ NEU
getgoods 498€ B-Ware

FAIL, die 27€ hat man da wohl auch noch über. Lieber ein neues als B-Ware


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Diablo 3 für 50 € vorbestellen, wo ist da der Sinn ??
> 
> Man weiß weder, ob man nochmal 5€ für die Alterskontrolle bezahlen muss, noch ob man dann auch eine Version des Spieles bekommt, die man auch wollte (Limited Edition etc.), noch kann man die Produktbeschreibung für voll nehmen, da sie nur auf temporären Entwicklungsnews und einem unfertigen Spiel basiert.


 
 Also, erstens kannst Du es zur Not ja auch noch 1-2 Tage vor Release stornieren. Es schadet also nix. und wegen der Version: logischerweise geht es bei einer so frühen Vorbestellung immer um die Standardversion. Wenn Du eine andere willst, musst Du halt warten, ob es eine andere Version gibt und dann bei Bedarf "umbestellen". Dann macht es auch aus nem anderen Grund Sinn: Du zahlst bei amazon den billigsten Preis, der bis zum Versand verlangt wurde, und der kann auch mal zB 2 Wochen vor Release niedriger sein als zu Release, dann zahlst Du aber als Vorbesteller den Preis von vor 2 Wochen. Und manchmal gibt es noch Vorbesteller-Boni wie zB nen zusätzlichen DLC. Und im Zweifel kann es sein, dass amazon auch einen besseren preis von sich aus anbieten kann, wenn die nämlich dank vieler Vorbestellungen besser planen können. Aber so oder so: es schadet ja nicht, es vorzubestellen (außer man is ein vergesslicher Typ  ).


----------



## TheGamler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

CoD: BO + CoD4 = ca.33€

Bestellen Sie jetzt _Call of Duty: Black Ops für PC_ zusammen mit _Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare_ und Sie erhalten _Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare_ *gratis*.

Call of Duty: Black Ops: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Metro 2033 für 6,40€ 

Metro 2033 (uncut) inkl. Wendecover: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aber plus 5€ Versand.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja und? Das ist gar nichts für so ein tolles SPiel.

Der Link zu: Toshiba 40VL748G 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) funktioniert übrigens nicht


----------



## ordas (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Der Link zu: Toshiba 40VL748G 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) funktioniert übrigens nicht



Die anderen funktionieren ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

da ist nach dem htpp noch ein ttp mitreingerutscht - einfach in den Browser kopieren und per Hand alles vor www.amazon.de löschen, dann gehts sicher


----------



## ordas (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Herbboy schrieb:


> da ist nach dem htpp noch ein ttp mitreingerutscht - einfach in den Browser kopieren und per Hand alles vor www.amazon.de löschen, dann gehts sicher



Danke für den Hinweis, CIV 5 GOTY für 14,97 habe ich mir gleich mal gekauft


----------



## PHENOMII (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier gibts im Moment Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit für knapp 6 € !!!

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit PC | TheHut.com


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dickes Thx dafür, gleichmal bestellt^^


----------



## Spinal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo gibt/gab es den Civ 5 für 15 Euro?
Hab ich das übersehen?


----------



## Norisk699 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke für den klasse "Portal 2" - Tipp !!!

nicht mal 17 Euro ; Hammerpreis!


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wann gabs Portal 2 für 17 Euro ?
Hab ich wohl übersehen


----------



## benjasso (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Play.com gibt es Portal 2 nach wie vor für 16,49€ inkl. Versand!

Einziges Problem, wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann, ist, dass man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hangover 2 vorbestellbar!

Hangover 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Design und einige Features bekannt.

Fast & Furious Five Limited Collector's Box, exklusiv bei Amazon.de + DVD + Digital Copy DVD Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Dwayne Johnson, Jordana Brewster, Justin Lin, Neal Moritz: DVD & Blu-ray

Design:
mattschwarze, hochwertige Box mit querverlaufenden glänzenden Reifenspuren und silbernem Titelschriftzug veredelt. 

Abmaße:
ca. 25cm x 20cm x maximal 7cm Höhe 



Star Trek: Serien-Boxen exklusiv bei Amazon.de

Star Trek: Voyager Complete Edition [47 DVDs]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Star Trek - Deep Space Nine/Box exklusiv bei Amazon.de 46 DVDs: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Star Trek: The Next Generation - Die komplette Serie exklusiv bei Amazon.de 49 DVDs: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Star Trek: Die komplette Serie [23 DVDs]: Amazon.de: William Shatner, Leonard Nimoy, DeForest Kelley, Alexander Courage: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

firefly ist eine echt gute scifi serie! als scifi fan kann da gedankenlos zuschlagen


----------



## INU.ID (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

In der Titelzeile des Beamers wird die Auflösung mit 1600x1200 angegeben, das Modell hat aber nur native XGA (1024x768) Auflösung.

Aktuellere LED-Beamer mit dieser Auflösung (und HDMI) gibts schon für nen Fuffi mehr... (als der aktuelle Preis, nicht der reduzierte)


----------



## Zsinj (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> firefly ist eine echt gute scifi serie! als scifi fan kann da gedankenlos zuschlagen


Werd ich wohl auch recht bald tun. Aber leider gehört auch die zu den Serien die nach kürzester Zeit abgesetzt wurden.  

Dazu kann man nur noch weiter sagen das es momentan keine nennenswerte SciFi Serie mehr gibt, welche noch nicht abgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Mosed (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Zum Thema Office:
Anstatt OneNote sollten die mal lieber Outlook in die Home Suite reinpacken. OneNote düfte für wenige interessant sein, aber viele Smartphones können nur mit Outlook (oder vielleicht noch Notes) synchronisieren.

Wer Student ist und an Outlook interessiert ist, sollte sich dieses Angebot anschauen:
Microsoft® Academic
69€ für die Academic Professional


----------



## Plinius (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hat schon jemand erwähnt: left4dead 2 um 7 euro auf steam


----------



## localhost (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Crysis 2 für 15,65 € bei zavvi.com. Aus UK, aber auf Deutsch spielbar. UK-Importe.com - Crysis 2[UK Import] - Uncut - PC Spiele


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aufpassen:
The Witcher Enhanced Edition - Platinum Edition 13,97 € - 4-Sterne Games
*The Witcher Enhanced Edition - Platinum Edition* 11,49 € - normaler Amazon.de-Preis

Gibt bestimmt nochmehr solcher Fälle, genauer hinschauen lohnt sich offenbar auch hier mal wieder.


----------



## Trefoil80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Auf play.com gibt's Crysis 2 für nur 16,49 EUR 

Die haben da oft gute Sonderangebote. Portal 2 habe ich da auch vor einer Woche für den gleichen Preis abgestaubt


----------



## Bioforge (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Auf play.com gibt's Crysis 2 für nur 16,49 EUR
> 
> Die haben da oft gute Sonderangebote. Portal 2 habe ich da auch vor einer Woche für den gleichen Preis abgestaubt



ist das dann GEBRAUCHT? weil darunter steht "Also available new (10) from *EUR 24.45"*


----------



## Trefoil80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist neu.

Das andere sind nur weitere Händler, die das Portal nutzen...


----------



## Meat Boy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei TheHut gibt es Crysis 2 für nur £13.85 und man kann mit PayPal bezahlen, falls man keine Kreditkarte haben sollte.


----------



## JHD (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



matthias2304 schrieb:


> Peter Falk...RIP


 
Bei aller Sympathie für Peter Falk alias "Columbo" ist das hier der falsche Ort für Kondolenzbekundungen.

http://www.base.com/kingston-hyperx-ti/pg377/duke-nukem.htm

RAM + kostenlos den Duke dazu!


----------



## St3ps (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Entweder ist die HdR-Extended-BluRay Millionenfach vorbestellt oder ich würde gerne wissen, wonach es geht, wer schon eine Version bekommt und wer nicht. Alle scheinen nicht in den Genuss einer vorzeitigen Belieferung zu kommen. Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht drauf angewiesen sie früher zu erhalten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



St3ps schrieb:


> Entweder ist die HdR-Extended-BluRay Millionenfach vorbestellt oder ich würde gerne wissen, wonach es geht, wer schon eine Version bekommt und wer nicht. Alle scheinen nicht in den Genuss einer vorzeitigen Belieferung zu kommen. Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht drauf angewiesen sie früher zu erhalten.


 
Hmm, keine Ahnung wie Amazon da genau vorgeht, vielleicht haben andere vor dir vorbestellt. Spätestens morgen sollte dein HdR dann wohl auch verschickt werden...


----------



## Happy1337 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



JHD schrieb:


> Bei aller Sympathie für Peter Falk alias "Columbo" ist das hier der falsche Ort für Kondolenzbekundungen.
> 
> Kingston HyperX T1
> 
> RAM + kostenlos den Duke dazu!



Das doch mal ein nettes Bundle 

mfg


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Modern Warfare 3 wäre mir keine 54 EUR wert und würde ich nicht als "Schnäppchen" bezeichnen...
10.000ster Aufguss mit Uralt-Grafik...

btw: Auf play.com kann man es für 45 EUR vorbestellen...


----------



## phan-tomias (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Modern Warfare 3 wäre mir keine 54 EUR wert und würde ich nicht als "Schnäppchen" bezeichnen...
10.000ster Aufguss mit Uralt-Grafik...

btw: Auf play.com kann man es für 45 EUR vorbestellen...



ganz deiner Meinung, vorallem weil der SP gefühlt immer kürzer wird....


----------



## labernet (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Auf Steam hat der Summer Sale angefangen, mit einigen verlockenden Angeboten


----------



## Zsinj (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich finds ja super mit den Angeboten hier, aber in letzter zeit muss ich sagen, dass ich immer weniger Schnäppchen darunter finde. 
Unter
"• Günstige Spiele "
stehen geschlagene* 6 *Spiele zum *Normalpreis *und die meisten davon sind noch nicht mal annähernd erschienen. 
Wäre schön wenn man wenigstens nach "Release-Tipps" oder "Jetzt neu .." verschieben würde und eventuell mal mehr richtige Schnäppchen suchen. 

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass das auch die DVD Rubrik stark abgebaut hat.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wann kommt eig. mal wieder so ein Einkaufsführer zu Fernsehern ???


----------



## sfc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Obwohl ich Konsolen selbst wie die Pest hasse:

http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/st..._XBOX360&WT.ac=HOME_OFFERS_XBOX360_STARTSEITE


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon zieht mit, die XBOX 360 für 111 Euro! WOW!


----------



## SOADTony (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

seit ca. 10 Uhr bei Saturn ausverkauft.
Amazon ich komme


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wo ist BF3 den jetzt billiger?

Ich habs vor Monaten zu dem Preis vorbestellt bei Amazon!


----------



## ClareQuilty (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Ich finds ja super mit den Angeboten hier, aber in letzter zeit muss ich sagen, dass ich immer weniger Schnäppchen darunter finde.
> Unter
> "- Günstige Spiele "
> stehen geschlagene* 6 *Spiele zum *Normalpreis *und die meisten davon sind noch nicht mal annähernd erschienen.
> ...


 Wenn du echte Schnäppchen willst, dann empfehle ich dir Der Schnäppchen Blog mit Z » myDealZ.de und dort insbesondere für Spiele Couchjockey und Dealspwn | Die günstigsten Videospiel-Angebote | Videospiel-Schnäppchen | Preisvergleich für alle Konsolen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder ein paar:

Reservoir Dogs - Steelbook Blu-ray Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth, Steve Buscemi, Chris Penn, Lawrence Tierney, Randy Brooks, Michael Madsen, Quentin Tarantino: DVD & Blu-ray

Scarface Special Limited Edition in Holzbox Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Robert Loggia, Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio, Arnaldo Santana, Al Israel, Harris Yulin, Miriam Colon, Ted Beniades, F. Murray Abraham, Paul Shenar, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer, Al Paci

Scarface Limited Humidor-Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy Limited Collector's Edition inkl. T-Rex Figur, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## malicekirk (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazone.co.uk dort gibt es BF3 für:

*UK£ 29.91 = 33.2933064 €
*


----------



## hackology (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*UK£ 29.91 = 33.2933064 € + Versand  
*
Aber in der Summer trotzdem viel billiger, das ist klar. *
*


----------



## Skoo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam aktuell z.b. GTA IV Complete für 8,74€ und Kings Bounty Platinum 6€.


----------



## einblumentopf (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hammergeil. Danke für den Tip. Bei dem Preis hab ich jetzt bei GTA IV mal zugeschlagen. Wollte es eh schon immer mal haben, war mir aber immer unsicher ob ichs für PC oder PS3 nehmen soll. Bei dem Preis war die Entscheidung jetzt doch relativ einfach .


----------



## doenertier84 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nichts für ungut, aber wer sich heute zu dem oben beschriebenen Preis Gta 4 kauft hat entweder eine Steamphobie oder ist total bescheuert.


----------



## Blackstacker (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Valve Complete gekauft inclusive Portal 2 und left 4 dead 2 für 44 euro sämtliche spiele von denen ist Hammer für den Preis 

STEAM ^^


----------



## ReaCT (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



doenertier84 schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber wer sich heute zu dem oben beschriebenen Preis Gta 4 nicht kauft hat entweder eine Steamphobie oder ist total bescheuert.



Ich hoffe ja, dass das so gemeint war


----------



## jobo (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jeder, der nur ein bisschen etwas für die genialen Stargate-serien übrig hat sollte zuschlagen! 
Die erste SGU-Staffel kostete bis vor kurzem 43€ und jetzt 30€ für drei Staffeln? Schnäppchenarlarm!


----------



## doenertier84 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ne das war schon so gemeint wie es geschrieben war...vorher war ein Amazon Angebot mit Gta Complete für 20 €+, der Schnäppchenführer wurde aktualisiert seit meinem Post


----------



## ReaCT (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



doenertier84 schrieb:


> Ne das war schon so gemeint wie es geschrieben war...vorher war ein Amazon Angebot mit Gta Complete für 20 €+, der Schnäppchenführer wurde aktualisiert seit meinem Post


 
Achso jetzt verstehe ich


----------



## jack1991 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hi,

ich will ja net meckern, aber wo gibts denn bitte GTA 4 complete für 8,74€
Preis soll am 7.7. geprüft worden sein. ??? da stimmt was net...
die wollen ja wieder 23€ für haben


----------



## chrissv2 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> die wollen ja wieder 23€ für haben



Die Angebote gehen bei Steam immer von ca 19 bis ca 19 Uhr am Folgetag.


----------



## Zsinj (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> Jeder, der nur ein bisschen etwas für die genialen Stargate-serien übrig hat sollte zuschlagen!
> Die erste SGU-Staffel kostete bis vor kurzem 43€ und jetzt 30€ für drei Staffeln? Schnäppchenarlarm!


Schon genutzt 
Dann muss ich nur noch irgendwann die zweite SGU Staffel... und leider wurde SGU während der dritten Staffel abgesetzt


----------



## micha2 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

SGU hat wurde doch bereits nach der zweiten staffel abgebrochen.


----------



## Zsinj (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Soweit ich weiß kommt noch ein klein bisschen was:
Stargate Universe


----------



## micha2 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

da steht doch nur, das die serie mit einem cliffhanger endet.
also einem teil sollte eigentlich noch folgen, wurde aber durch die kurzfristige ablösung nicht mehr gedreht. oder verstehe ich das falsch.
habe die erste staffel ja komplett gesehen und trau mich deshalb an die 2te garnicht richtig ran


----------



## madace (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> SGU hat wurde doch bereits nach der zweiten staffel abgebrochen.



Jap, stimmt.
"Sci Fi Channel ordered _Universe_ after announcing the cancellation of _Stargate Atlantis_. Syfy announced on December 16, 2010 that they would not pick the show up for a third season"
Quelle: Wiki USA

Stargate Universe endete mit der Folge 2x20: Gauntlet (am 09.Mai 2011).


----------



## micha2 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hat sie wenigstens ein einigermaßen richtiges ende bekommen. oder muss man sich "fortsetzung folgt" selbst zusammenreimen?


----------



## JHD (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Schon genutzt
> Dann muss ich nur noch irgendwann die zweite SGU Staffel... und leider wurde SGU während der dritten Staffel abgesetzt


 
Ab hier alle Kommentare nur noch Spam... Gucke auf der Main immer wieviele Comments da sind und jedesmal, als ich reingeklickt habe, hat es nix mit Schnäppchen zu tun gehabt...


----------



## Zsinj (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Steam:
Portal 2: 24,99€ 

und der brandneue Duke auch nur 24,99€


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Steam Achtung Borderlands Game of Year 12,49 ist teurer als Borderlands + DLC Pack 10,98 leider beies Cut

Uncut für etwa 20 aus Österreich aber dann gibts Probleme mit Deutschen Cut DLC... die man laden muss warscheinlich in Steam oder Games for Windows Life


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Geil wäre doch mal eine Aktion Amazon, wenn man sich 10 Blu-Rays seiner Wahl aussucht, nur insgesamt 90€ bezahlen muss! 

Ich würde definitiv zuschlagen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Knight and Day - Extended Cut inkl. DVD + Digital Copy Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Tom Cruise, Peter Sarsgaard, Jordi Mollà, James Mangold, Cameron Diaz, Patrick O'Neill: DVD & Blu-ray

Für 4,99€ oO


----------



## Elektro (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Knight and Day - Extended Cut inkl. DVD + Digital Copy Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Tom Cruise, Peter Sarsgaard, Jordi Mollà, James Mangold, Cameron Diaz, Patrick O'Neill: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> Für 4,99€ oO


 
Jupp, finde ich auch. Habe gleich Iron Man 2 auf Blu ray für ebenfalss 4,99 € mit bestellt. So preiswert kann HD sein!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

jetzt wieder fast 24 Euro habe es aber noch für fast 5 bekommen zusammen mit MoH auch billiger 17:00 Uhr Aktion

nun gibts es die selbe BlueRay+DVD+DC Aktion bei Saturn auch für 5 Euro (merkwürdig)


----------



## Abfall (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi, hat irgend jemand mit diesem Onlineshop schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ???  

PC-Titan

Danke


----------



## micha2 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

nö


----------



## oldmanDF (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Abfall schrieb:


> Hi, hat irgend jemand mit diesem Onlineshop schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ???
> 
> PC-Titan
> 
> Danke


 
0 Beiträge? Schleichwerbung?


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schleichwerbung glaub ich mal nicht.
Aber seriös wirken tut der Shop nicht. Das Logo ist von der Kühlerfirma Titan geklaut und auch ansonsten sieht er wie einer von zig Abzockshops aus.


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jop, kaufen würd ich da nix. Zumal 15€ Versand, hallo?


----------



## oldmanDF (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung glaub ich mal nicht.
> Aber seriös wirken tut der Shop nicht. Das Logo ist von der Kühlerfirma Titan geklaut und auch ansonsten sieht er wie einer von zig Abzockshops aus.



Danke für Hinweis! Mir kam das Logo auch gleich bekannt vor, aber ich konnte es nicht zuordnen.

MfG


----------



## dangee (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> - Samsung ML-1665 Laserdrucker (61,08)



Der kostet sogar nur 44€!
Billigster SW-Laser überhaupt, laut geizhals


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



oldmanDF schrieb:


> Danke für Hinweis! Mir kam das Logo auch gleich bekannt vor, aber ich konnte es nicht zuordnen.
> 
> MfG


 
Titan hat sich sehr gefreut das ich den Missbrauch ihres Logos gemeldet habe.
Aber nicht darüber das jemand ihr Logo benutzt.
Das könnte teuer werden für den Shop


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Und wenn das nun doch Schleichwerbung für seinen Shop war, dann war das ein MEGA FAIL

Werbung machen wollen und Klage an den Hals bekommen


----------



## jobo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bald wird es bei Amazon bestimmt wieder haufenweise gute Filme auf DVD Und BLD sehr günstig geben. 
Media Markt macht groß Werbung im TV dass sie DVDs für 4,90 und BLDs für 8,90 (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) raushauen und das scheinen echt tolle Titel dabei zu sein. Amazon wird mal wieder größtenteils kontern nehme ich an, dass machen die eig. immer so. Sie werden dann wohl den MM Preis wie üblich um ein paar Cent unterbieten wie z.B. 4,89€. Da kannman bestimmt wieder einiges absahen.


----------



## Krabbat (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ich finde es lächerlich, dass amazon immer die angebote anderer läden stumpf kopiert.
Das bringts doch nicht!
Ich fände es viel besser, wenn die dann andere sachen im angebot hätten, dass wäre doch viel sinvoller 

Abschreiben kann schließlich jeder!

und zudem wäre das auch interessanter für uns kunden, da wir dann eine viel größere Auswahl an güntigen artikeln hätten!

Abschreiben kann schließich jeder!


----------



## St3ps (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ich finde es lächerlich, dass amazon immer die angebote anderer läden stumpf kopiert.
> Das bringts doch nicht!
> Ich fände es viel besser, wenn die dann andere sachen im angebot hätten, dass wäre doch viel sinvoller
> 
> ...


 
Darum geht es aber wohl nicht, sondern einfach dem Kunden das gleiche Angebot zu bieten bei mehr Komfort und der Kunde steigert Amazons Umsatz und nicht Saturns. Andersherum würde der Kunde ja zu Saturn laufen. 

Die Aktion 1,- Euro für eBooks ist da schon lächerlich. Bei Geschenkt, könnte man mal über eine englische Version nachdenken.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon hat ja auch noch andere Sonderangebote und kann meistens alle Preise von Media Markt und Co. sowieso unterbieten wie jeder andere Onlinehändler vs Ladenkette

Cybermonday oder jetzt jeden Tag 3 Aktionen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten

wenn Sie jetzt noch Bezahlen per Nachnahme bieten würden wäre es perfekt


----------



## Abfall (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi, 
keine Schleichwerbung !!

War auf der suche nach einer MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr 2 und bin dann auf der Titan PC Seite gelandet.

*Link entfernt*

Deshalb die Frage.....


----------



## Zsinj (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heut gesehen im MediaMarkt:
Crysis 2 für 36€


----------



## JHD (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: Crysis :: Crysis 2 EA Origin Key


----------



## ReaCT (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bube, Dame, König GrAS ist unter dem Link teurer als angegeben


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder ein paar...

Collector's und Special Editions jetzt reduziert


----------



## Pas89 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar...
> 
> Collector's und Special Editions jetzt reduziert



Danke, direkt mal zugeschlagen. Sind super Angebote bei.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

AC: Revelations kostet "nur" 36,50€


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Coole Info!


----------



## Venne766 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie soll das mit dem SOFORTRABATT funktionieren? Also bei Amazon geht es schon mal nicht, da bekomme ich keinen Rabatt sofort.
Mfg Venne


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Venne766 schrieb:


> Wie soll das mit dem SOFORTRABATT funktionieren? Also bei Amazon geht es schon mal nicht, da bekomme ich keinen Rabatt sofort.
> Mfg Venne



Ich habe bei Asus nachgefragt und melde mich, sobald ich eine Antwort habe.


Edit: Die Antwort von Asus:
_Amazon gehört zu den Partnern, die sich beteiligen, genauso wie Cyberport und eigentlich alle großen Onlinern. Wie die Shops einen Rabatt logistisch umsetzen, ist natürlich deren Sache, wie es Amazon macht, weiß ich nicht. Cyberport macht es über einen öffentlich sichtbaren Gutschein Code, aber man kann es natürlich auch direkt im Bestellprozess abbilden._


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guild Wars Factions Collectors Edition 9,99€
Guild Wars: Factions: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Rage AT-PEGI Vorbestellbar!

Rage Anarchy Edition (Limited) AT- PEGI: Amazon.de: Games


Diverse Blu-Rays:

Die etwas anderen Cops (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Samuel L. Jackson, Michael Keaton, Mark Wahlberg, Steve Coogan, Will Ferrell, Dwayne Johnson, Eva Mendes, Ray Stevenson, Larnell Stovall, Jalil Jay Lynch, Roy T. Anderson, Sara Chase, An

Todeszug nach Yuma (Steelbook) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Russell Crowe, Christian Bale, Ben Foster, Christopher Browning, Logan Lerman, Dallas Roberts, James Mangold: DVD & Blu-ray

Tränen der Sonne (Steelbook) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Bruce Willis, Cole Hauser, Monica Bellucci, Antoine Fuqua: DVD & Blu-ray

El Mariachi Trilogy Desperado/El Mariachi/Irgendwann in Mexiko Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Antonio Banderas, Salma Hayek, Joaquim de Almeida, Steve Buscemi, Cheech Marin, Quentin Tarantino, Carlos Gallardo, Reinol Martinez, Peter Marquardt, Consuelo Gomez, R


----------



## Hackman (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nur heute bei Direct2Drive UK:
The Witcher Enhanced Director's Cut für 3,75 Pfund. Das sind knapp über 4€. Auch in Deutschland erhältlich, per Paypal. Wer's noch nicht hat: zugreifen!!!


----------



## Jenny18bgh (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hy,

Weiss jemand zufällig ob es denn Unchartet 3 Boni auch wo anders gibt als bei Amazon.

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Neue Woche, neues Glück...

Amazon.de: Erweiterte Suche - DVD & Blu-ray


Bube, Dame, König, Gras - Limited Quersteelbook Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Jason Flemyng, Dexter Fletcher, Nick Moran, Sting, Jason Statham, Steven Mackintosh, Vinnie Jones, Guy Ritchie: DVD & Blu-ray


The Big Four: Live From Sonisphere / Sofia Bulgaria Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Metallica, Slayer, Anthrax, Megadeth: DVD & Blu-ray

Black Hawk Down - Steelbook Blu-ray Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Josh Hartnett, Ewan McGregor, Tom Sizemore, Eric Bana, William Fichtner, Ewen Bremner, Sam Shepard, Ridley Scott: DVD & Blu-ray

AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Ultimate Rockstar Edition in Metallbox mit Prägung, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: AC DC: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Pas89 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Jennyfermui schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> Weiss jemand zufällig ob es denn Unchartet 3 Boni auch wo anders gibt als bei Amazon.
> 
> Danke


 
Also das Headset gibts hier auch dazu:
www.SpieleGrotte.de - Dein GameShop


----------



## dj*viper (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

sind ja nette schnäppchen dabei


----------



## FuNzeL (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Play.com gibt es Portal 2 wieder für 16,49€ (versandkostenfrei, allerdings wird Kreditkarte benötigt).
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/18287185/Portal-2/Product.html?searchstring=HPGEODDSALE2011&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=2&searchfilters=s{HPGEODDSALE2011}%2b&cpage=3&urlrefer=search


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei der 3 BDs für 21€ Aktion hab ich auch zugeschlagen, The Italian Job war eh längst überfällig.


----------



## Rayken (2. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hmm Amazon.de: Games: Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Pre-Order-Aktion
nicht gerade günstig das schnäpchen, zumal man das gleiche Playstation Bluetooth Headset bei Amazon hier 
Playstation 3 - Bluetooth Headset: Amazon.de: Games
für 29,95€ bekommt.

Da haben die mal wirklich den Preis des Headsets in dem Bundle um 10€ hochgesetzt^^
Aber ich denke mal immer noch günstiger im Bundle als irgendwo anders, den da bekommt man scheinbar nur das Spiel.


----------



## Pas89 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für Vorbesteller von Gears of War 3 gibt es ein Angebot mir 14 Monaten Xbox Live und einer exklusiven Waffe , bei dem man 20€ spart. Wären dann rund 92€ (ohne Versand):
Gears of War + Xbox Live Gold 12 Monate


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Nachsendung der korrigierten Version
Meine Austauschdisks sind schon gekommen. Scheinbar beginnt Warner mit der Auslieferung. Seit Dienstag sind die da. 


2 Komödien für 20€
Amazon.de: 2 Hollywood-Komödien auf Blu-ray für 20 EUR



Fast & Furious 1-5 - The Collection [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Ip Man Trilogy Im Leinen-Hardcover, Special Edt. 3 Blu-rays Special Edition: Amazon.de: Donnie Yen, Simon Yam, Wilson Yip: DVD & Blu-ray

Cloverfield (Limitierte Steelbook Edition) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Inception - Premium Collection [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Leonardo DiCaprio, Ken Watanabe, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Tom Hardy, Tom Berenger, Christopher Nolan: DVD & Blu-ray

Die Kanonen von Navarone [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Stanley Baker, Anthony Quayle, Irene Papas, Gia Scala, James Darren, Gregory Peck, David Niven, Anthony Quinn, May Britt, J. Lee Thompson: DVD & Blu-ray

Departed: Unter Feinden - Premium Collection Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Jack Nicholson, Alec Baldwin, Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Michael Sheen, Martin Scorsese: DVD & Blu-ray

http://www.amazon.de/Tattoo-exklusi...r_1_267?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1312440977&sr=1-267

Frühstück Bei Tiffany - 50 Jahre Box exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: Audrey Hepburn: DVD & Blu-ray

%C3%A4umsbox-Staffeln-exklusiv-Amazon/dp/B004S9CY9Y/ref=sr_1_16?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1312441019&sr=1-1

Hör mal wer da hämmert 20 Jahre Jubiläumsbox Staffeln 1-8, exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: Tim Allen, Patricia Richardson, Zachery Ty Bryan, Jonathan Taylor Thomas, Taran Noah Smith, Richard Karn, Debbe Dunning, Earl Hindman: DVD & Blu-ray

Scarface Limited Humidor-Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## sfc (5. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer Shop

Crucial m4 128GB SSD für nur 159 Euro


----------



## Hackman (6. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Shift 1 für 6,99€ und Shift 2 für 19,99€ und Hot Pursuit für 9,99€ im EA Store bzw. "EA Origin". Vorübergehendes Angebot, keine Ahnung wielange.
Origin - Suchergebnisse


----------



## beren2707 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

GTX 480 für ~210€

@tobibo

Für ein günstiges SLI System erste Wahl dank des Originalkühlers. Mit beherztem Undervolting (siehe z.B. PCGH 07/2011) kann man der Karte auch ohne Kühlerwechsel eine geringere Lautstärke & Stromhunger entlocken. Falls man den Kühler wechseln möchte: 30€ für den VF3000F und die Sache hat sich. Die 480 AMP! ist kaum noch verfügbar und preislich jenseits von Gut und Böse bei ~300€, daher kann man dieses Angebot durchaus als Schnäppchen bezeichnen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Guy Pearce, David Morse, Jeremy Renner, Anthony Mackie, Ralph Fiennes, Brian Geraghty, Kathryn Bigelow: DVD & Blu-ray

Für 8,95 €


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

27,99 für Duke Nukem ist viel. Ich verkaufe es imo für 24,99€ in meinem Markt (Saturn Kassel)^^.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

> GTX 480 für ~210€



Kein Schnäppchen, da das nicht die amp ist und man den Kühler wechseln müsste!


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dann mal weiter... 

Amazon.de: Blu-ray Preis-Renner

Amazon.de: Universal Pictures Blu-ray Bestseller

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Scharfsch%C3%BCtzen-Gesamtbox-exklusiv-Amazon/dp/B00577G18G/ref=sr_1_69?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1313042110&sr=1-69

Amazon.de: : Games


Amazon.de: Games: The Witcher 2 + gratis Fallout New Vegas für PC

Torchlight 2: Amazon.de: Games
20€?!?!


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Leute RAMsch Preise im Anmarsch 
8GB RAM für sagenhafte 29,99€, schlagt zu 
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mal 'ne dumme Frage: Wer definiert bei der PCGH eigentlich das Wort "Schnäppchen"?!


Wenn man nicht grade beinharter Sammler ist dann ist das so ziemlich das letzte Wort das einem zur Skyrim CE einfällt.


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Wenn man nicht grade beinharter Sammler ist dann ist das so ziemlich das letzte Wort das einem zur Skyrim CE einfällt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wenn man dann mal sieht, was die Wert sind, wenn sie ausverkauft sind^^ Bestes Beispiel: Assassins´s Creed II Black Edition.
Einkaufspreis: 55€ --> höchster Verkaufspreis den ich gesehen habe: 500€ 

Back @ Topic

Tropico 4: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
5€ Rabatt

Same here
Amazon.de: Games: Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine - First Edition

Total War Shogun 2 Limited Edition Game PC [UK-Import]: Amazon.de: Games

Jagged Alliance: Back in Action: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
Vorbestellbar!

Scarface Limited Humidor-Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
Limitiert auf 1000 Stück!

Hör mal wer da hämmert 20 Jahre Jubiläumsbox Staffeln 1-8, exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: Tim Allen, Patricia Richardson, Zachery Ty Bryan, Jonathan Taylor Thomas, Taran Noah Smith, Richard Karn, Debbe Dunning, Earl Hindman: DVD & Blu-ray
Reduziert!

MA 2412 Komplettbox [7 DVDs]: Amazon.de: Roland Düringer, Alfred Dorfer, Monica Weinzettl: DVD & Blu-ray
Ich verneige mich!  Eine Legende!


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

was bringt diese Scarface Box? Warum ist die so teuer?


----------



## Jes (13. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Zitat von der Amazon Beschreibung:


> Die ultimative Scarface Collector’s Edition!  Diese exklusive Ausgabe ist weltweit auf 1000 Stück limitiert. Sie besteht aus einem hochwertigen und voll funktionsfähigem, handgefertigten Humidor, der die Blu-Ray von _Scarface_ im Steelbook und 5 Artcards enthält.  Wie würde Tony Montana sagen? „The world is yours!“


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer dafür soviel Geld ausgibt  
Ich hab meine Scarface Box mit Original und Remake im Schlangenlederoptik  Und die is auch auf 3000 limitiert


----------



## >ExX< (16. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
das erste 8GB RAM Kit für unter 29€!


----------



## sfc (17. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hallo Daniel,

das Straight Power E8 550W kostet jetzt nur noch 84,90 statt der angegeben 99.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sfc schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> das Straight Power E8 550W kostet jetzt nur noch 84,90 statt der angegeben 99.


 
Hi sfc,

super, danke für den Tipp, wird geändert.


----------



## nyso (18. August 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> das erste 8GB RAM Kit für unter 29€!



Naja, ddr 3 cl 9 muss es ja nun wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Spawn1702 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Batman:AC nur 35 €?! Gekauft! 

...und die alte Vorbestellung storniert... :p


----------



## ToTm@n (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Batman:AC nur 35 €?! Gekauft!
> 
> ...und die alte Vorbestellung storniert... :p



Signed


----------



## marvelmaster (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo bitte gibbet Batman für 35€????!?!??!?!!? ich seh nur 45€!?!??!?!?!???!?


----------



## ToTm@n (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Wo bitte gibbet Batman für 35€????!?!??!?!!? ich seh nur 45€!?!??!?!?!???!?


 
Du musst die Bestellung abschließen dann werden auf der letzten Seite oder so die 10 Euro abgezogen.


----------



## marvelmaster (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ok mal testen danke..

Edit...

Hat echt geklappt auf der allerletzten seite bei Bestätigen werden nochma 10€ abgezogen warum auch immer voll geil


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Den zweiten Teil vom Hexer gibt es zur Zeit für 30$(das sind ~21€):
Witcher 2: Assassins Of Kings, The - GOG.com


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nyso schrieb:


> Naja, ddr 3 cl 9 muss es ja nun wirklich nicht sein


 
klar es gibt schnelleren, aber der reicht auch zum zocken 
außerdem der niedrigste Preis für ein 8GB Kit den es jemals gab 
vor einem Jahr noch ca 200 ocken 
Update:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...mGroup-Elite-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html
nochmal nen Euro billiger


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke PCGH. 10 Euro bei Skyrim gespart. Ein Tipp im werte von 10 Euro!


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Danke PCGH. 10 Euro bei Skyrim gespart. Ein Tipp im werte von 10 Euro!


 
Same here! 

Aber wie siehts mit der Sprachausgabe aus? Lässt sich die auf englisch ändern? Immerhin ist der Titel an Steam gebunden..


----------



## luyx (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



lol2k schrieb:


> Same here!
> 
> Aber wie siehts mit der Sprachausgabe aus? Lässt sich die auf englisch ändern? Immerhin ist der Titel an Steam gebunden..



Müsste sich normalerweise über Steam ändern lassen.


----------



## Nimsiki (21. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



FuNzeL schrieb:


> Bei Play.com gibt es Portal 2 wieder für 16,49€ (versandkostenfrei, allerdings wird Kreditkarte benötigt).
> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/18287185/Portal-2/Product.html?searchstring=HPGEODDSALE2011&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=2&searchfilters=s{HPGEODDSALE2011}%2b&cpage=3&urlrefer=search


 
Sind denn die über play.com erworbenen Spiele auch auf deutsch?


----------



## JHD (21. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da Portal 2 ein steamonly Spiel ist und man bei Steam die Sprache wählen kann ist es so, hat nichts mit play.com zu tun, kriegt man aber alleine schneller raus als hier zu posten...


----------



## KaterTom (21. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

BF3 Limited Edition für umgerechnet 34,32€ bei Cheap Games | Cheap PS3, Nintendo Wii & Xbox 360 game offers | TheHut.com
Natürlich auch für PC.


----------



## FuNzeL (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Sind denn die über play.com erworbenen Spiele auch auf deutsch?


 
Ich habe es mit der gelieferten DVD installiert und es wurde in Englisch installiert.
Das Umstellen des Spiels auf Deutsch im Spielebrowser hat nicht funktioniert.
Deshalb sollte man, wenn man es nicht auf Englisch haben möchte (was aber besser ist), nur den DVD-Key in Steam eingeben und es vom Steam-Server runterladen.
Vllt kann man es dann in die gewünschte Sprache umstellen.


----------



## sfc (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das mit dem Touch ist doch *******. Hatte grade tatsächlich eins in den Warenkorb bekommen. Und am Ende des Bestellvorgangs kackt auf einmal der Server ab ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sfc schrieb:


> Das mit dem Touch ist doch *******. Hatte grade tatsächlich eins in den Warenkorb bekommen. Und am Ende des Bestellvorgangs kackt auf einmal der Server ab ...


 
Das ist bitter, aber das zeigt zumindest, dass immer noch die Chance besteht, so ein Teil zu erwerben.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> *Thank you for your interest in the HP TouchPad *
> 
> Due to the significant price reduction, we experienced overwhelming  demand for the product and are temporarily out of inventory.


Schade


----------



## DOcean (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hab auch eins im Warenkorb bekommen (das für 129Euro) nun kann ich den Kauf aber nicht abschließen...


----------



## RapToX (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt mal auf die seite kommen würde...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

auf der seite war ich auch schon, im warenkorb hatte ich auch eins, aber nach ca. 3 std war die session abgelaufen und ich hatte es immer noch nicht kaufen können


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für alle die Fluch der Karibik vorbestellt hatten! Checkt mal eure Mails. Gibt nen 15€ Gutschein!  

Das hier kam gerade bei mir an! 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Amazon.de hat eine wichtige Nachricht zu Ihrer aktuellen Vorbestellung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayken (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

schade hätte mir auch gerne ein 99€ HP Touchpad gekauft...

für die Couch und mal so für den Garten gemütlich rumlümmeln und PCGH lesen wäre das ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schade nun kommt man auf die seite aber nirgends ein bestellen button oder so. 
Nur

Es sind keine Produktinformationen verfügbar. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie bei einem Verkaufsberater unter 01805 707 600.


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mit den HP Schnäppchen seit ihr irgendwie ein paar Tage zu spät dran


----------



## kmf (24. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

In Deutschland (deutsche Lokalisierung) war doch noch nix. Soll erst ab Freitag losgehen.


----------



## micky23 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Laut Mitarbeiter sind die Gräte schon ausverkauft.


----------



## kmf (24. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micky23 schrieb:


> Laut Mitarbeiter sind die Gräte schon ausverkauft.


Ja kann sein. Dann hat man mich gestern einfach nur verarscht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

<----Verkäufer Saturn Kassel

Deus Ex 3 PC 39.-€, Konsole je 49.-€ und nein, man muss für den Altersnachweis keine 5.-€ bezahlen...


----------



## Nimsiki (25. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ähm, noch eine Frage... Crysis 2 soll es nicht mehr bei Steam geben, kann ich das auch irgendwo anders runterladen?
Würde gern bei play.com Crysis 2 bestellen, möchte es aber auf deutsch spielen! Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?


----------



## sfc (26. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe gerade im Saturn 44 (39, da ich ne Vorbestellerbox mit Deus Ex 1 gekauft hatte) für Human Revolution in der Limited Edition bezahlt. Und auch hier keine 5 Euro extra für USK18-Versand


----------



## chinchilla84 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Würde gern bei play.com Crysis 2 bestellen, möchte es aber auf deutsch spielen! Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?


 
 hab das Spiel bei thehut aus uk bestellt, da ist es trotzdem auf deutsch. könnte bei play.com also auch gut so sein. wo sitzt denn dieser anbieter?


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



chinchilla84 schrieb:


> hab das Spiel bei thehut aus uk bestellt, da ist es trotzdem auf deutsch. könnte bei play.com also auch gut so sein. wo sitzt denn dieser anbieter?


 Die meisten Spiele werden grundsätzlich als Multilanguage Versionen verkauft. Ich bestelle auch regelmäßig aus UK und bis jetzt hatte jedes Spiel eine deutsche Sprachausgabe, vorrausgesetzt es gibt überhaupt eine, wie zB. bei Duke Nukem Forever wo auch die deutsche Version nur deutschen Untertitel bietet.
Crysis2 (habe ich selbst auch aus UK) hat aber definitiv eine deutsche Sprachausgabe.


----------



## chrissv2 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Metro 2033 heute bei Steam  für 2,50 (Aktion gilt bis 28.09 19:00 Uhr)


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Metro 2033 Last Light vorbestellbar!
Amazon.de: : Games

3 für 25€

Amazon.de: 3 Blu-rays für 25 EUR

Superbox - Band of Brothers & The Pacific
Band of Brothers & The Pacific Superbox exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Charlie Harper (31. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



chrissv2 schrieb:


> Metro 2033 heute bei Steam  für 2,50 (Aktion gilt bis 28.09 19:00 Uhr)


 
Habs mir geholt. Total geil, solch ein Spiel für 2,50€. Das ist echt fast geschenkt. 
Außerdem gibts heute die Far Cry Complete Edition für 8€ bei Steam.


----------



## micky23 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Far Cry 1 + 2 habe ich schon, aber bei diesen Preis heisst es zugreifen.


----------



## Mandavar (31. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ha! Jetzt bekomme ich Battlefield 3 dank der Amazon "Vorbesteller Preisgarantie" für 11 € weniger! Vorbestellt hab ich es noch für 55€!


----------



## >ExX< (31. August 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Ha! Jetzt bekomme ich Battlefield 3 dank der Amazon "Vorbesteller Preisgarantie" für 11 € weniger! Vorbestellt hab ich es noch für 55€!


 
zack! sofort auch mal vorbestellt


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

44€ für Battlefield 3, vorbestellt und gleich noch die LE mit all den Features. unschlagbar günstig nenne ich das.


----------



## IceGamer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Verdammt, wie lange halten die Angebote von Amazon eigentlich??
Hab gerade nachgeschaut und da waren alle interessanten Angebote wieder beim alten Preis/ ausverkauft...
War gestern abend noch auf dem Ansitz und hab dann verpasst nochmal in sInternet zu gehen...

Ätzend!!!


----------



## Emani (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



>ExX< schrieb:


> zack! sofort auch mal vorbestellt


 
Hatte ich schon im April vorbestellt und jetzt 11 euro günstiger.....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Ha! Jetzt bekomme ich Battlefield 3 dank der Amazon "Vorbesteller Preisgarantie" für 11 € weniger! Vorbestellt hab ich es noch für 55€!


 
So ist das mit der Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie.


----------



## pringles (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hatte mich heut morgen verguckt


----------



## MARIIIO (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die "Limited Editions" finde ich echt peinlich. Ist doch  nix limitiertes dabei, einfach nur die normale Spielversion umbenannt...

€: Die Metro-Aktion ging wohl nur bis 28.*08*.2011 

Lohnt sich Far Cry 2 für 5€ für mich als armen Studenten?


----------



## dj*viper (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



pringles schrieb:


> DeinPC.net - MSI N560GTX TwinFrozr II 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI 85441
> gtx 560ti für 164,80


 
ist aber keine "TI"


----------



## pringles (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ist aber keine "TI"


sry hatte mich heut morgen verkuckt


----------



## Elektro (1. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also ich hatte heute morgen auch Battlefield 3 im Warenkorb habe es auch bestellt aber aber nach 10 Min. die Bestellung wieder Storniert wegen der etwas umständlichen Versandart bei FSK 18 Titeln, wollte mir das an den 2. Wohnsitz schicken lassen, denke aber das es dann zu Problemen mit der Adresse im Ausweis kommt, ich muss es ja auf der Post holen, bin ja arbeiten wenn die Post kommt.

Wer es immernoch für 44 Euro haben will: Electronic Arts PC Battlefield 3 L.E. · AT PEGI 18 | redcoon Deutschland



Amazon ist nicht immer die Beste Wahl, zum Release habe es sicher auch Satu.. und M.... Markt zum Kampfpreis (ohne umständlichen Versand).


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Damit wäre die Star Trek-Reihe komplett 
Star Trek: Enterprise Complete Edition exklusiv bei Amazon.de 27 DVDs: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray



M.A.S.K. - Die komplette Serie Episode 1-75 8 DVDs exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: -, Bruno Bianchi, Bernard Deyriès, Michael Maliani: DVD & Blu-ray

Atze Schröder - Revolution Deluxe Edtion inkl. Plüschtier - exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Torchlight 2: Amazon.de: Games

Lego Star Wars - Die komplette Saga: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Alternate gibt es momentan Das Asus Crosshair IV Formula für 119€ (excl. Versand)!!


----------



## nyso (4. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Echt guter Preis, aber ich denke man sollte dann lieber das CVF kaufen als das CIVF


----------



## ULKi22 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Zack Zack gibts das Crosshair IV Formula für 99€. 

Achja, und der Preis von Weiß/roten NZXT Phantom bei Caseking stimmt nicht. Kostet immer noch fast 140€


----------



## wheeler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Elektro schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute morgen auch Battlefield 3 im Warenkorb habe es auch bestellt aber aber nach 10 Min. die Bestellung wieder Storniert wegen der etwas umständlichen Versandart bei FSK 18 Titeln, wollte mir das an den 2. Wohnsitz schicken lassen, denke aber das es dann zu Problemen mit der Adresse im Ausweis kommt, ich muss es ja auf der Post holen, bin ja arbeiten wenn die Post kommt.
> 
> Wer es immernoch für 44 Euro haben will: Electronic Arts PC Battlefield 3 L.E. · AT PEGI 18 | redcoon Deutschland
> 
> ...



Bei amazon kostet es aber auch 44 euro..........


----------



## eVoX (4. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nicht mehr, der Preis wurde wieder angehoben.


----------



## Gerry (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass bei der Bestellübersicht bei Amazon der Preis nicht angepasst wird? Habe bereits im Februar 2011 BF3 vorbestellt und dort steht immer noch € 54,95 anstatt € 44,00. Wahrscheinlich wird dies aber erst am Versandtag angepasst.

... und wie gewährleistet eigentlich das eben angesprochene "Redcoon Deutschland", dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (Altersfreigabe) eingehalten werden, wenn ohne die Versandart "eigenhändig" übermittelt wird? Muss man dort bei der Anmeldung eine Kopie des Personalausweises hinterlegen. Reicht so etwas aus?


----------



## Pixy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

- World in Conflict Complete Edition (4,99)

Was bitte ist an dieser Version anders, als an dieser?

Ausser natürlich der Preis.
Und was bitte ist Purple Hills? Der Name befindet sich auf der Verpackung.

Kann man dem trauen?
Das Original kostet immer noch das vierfache.
Irgendwo ist doch bestimmt ein Hacken.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Unter dem Purple-Hills-Label erscheinen Casual-Spiele (Wimmelbild ) und Budget-Spiele. Im Falle von World in Conflict + Add-On handelt es sich also um die übliche Zweit-/Drittverwertung wie man sie von Green Pepper, Software Pyramide usw. kennt.


----------



## Pixy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Könnten Sie/Du evtl. etwas näher erläutern was mit Zweit-/Drittverwertung gemeint ist.
Inwiefern unterscheidet sich dieses Spiel zum Original oder anders gefragt, was ist Software technisch anders.


----------



## labernet (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Gerry schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass bei der Bestellübersicht bei Amazon der Preis nicht angepasst wird? Habe bereits im Februar 2011 BF3 vorbestellt und dort steht immer noch € 54,95 anstatt € 44,00. Wahrscheinlich wird dies aber erst am Versandtag angepasst.
> 
> ... und wie gewährleistet eigentlich das eben angesprochene "Redcoon Deutschland", dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (Altersfreigabe) eingehalten werden, wenn ohne die Versandart "eigenhändig" übermittelt wird? Muss man dort bei der Anmeldung eine Kopie des Personalausweises hinterlegen. Reicht so etwas aus?



nun, ich habs auch schon seit monaten vorbestellt und hab auch nur den preis von 54,95 derzeit in der Bestellübersicht, soll heißen Amazon hat die 44€ nicht berücksichtigt bei vorbestellern so wie es scheint.

schon ein bisschen frech von Amazon, muss ich sagen. die letzten Preisveränderung (von 59,95 auf 55,50 wurde ja schon davor berücksichtigt, aber das jetzt nicht zu reduzieren ist schon arm.)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@Pixy: Zweit-/Drittverwertung bedeutet, dass ein Spiel, das ursprünglich zum Vollpreis veröffentlicht wurde, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt vergünstigt und häufig unter einem anderen Label neu aufgelegt bzw. "verwertet" wird.
Häufig (aber nicht immer) ist bei den Budget-Versionen ein gelockerter bzw. gar kein Kopierschutz vorhanden. Das betrifft meist aber nur Disk-Checks, integrierte Online-DRM-Systeme wie Steam, Aktivierungen etc. bleiben häufig leider drin.  Bei den Budget-Neuauflagen ist der Lieferumfang häufig nicht komplett, ein Handbuch gibt es oft nur als PDF auf CD/DVD etc. Das kann man aber nicht verallgemeinern, es hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab!
Meine Meinung: Für 5 Euro kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Ich habe mir genau diese Variante selbst bereits "auf Verdacht" vorbestellt. Da der bereits 2009 erschienene Patch 1.011 den Securom-Kopierschutz entfernt hat (zum Nachlesen), wird die Purple-Hills-Version wohl auch keine Probleme machen.

"Du" passt übrigens


----------



## Pixy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ich konnte mir bis gerade, nicht viel darunter vorstellen bzw. war allgemein darüber verwundert.

Ich denke auch, wie du es bereits geschrieben hast, kann man bei 5 Euro nicht viel falsch machen.
Also das aktuelle Add On ist ja bereits enthalten und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, enthält dieses Game bereits den aktuellsten Patch 1.011.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Pixy schrieb:


> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, enthält dieses Game bereits den aktuellsten Patch 1.011.


 Das weiß ich eben nicht. Entweder werden die Spiele bereits gepatcht bzw. mit Patch-Datei(en) auf der DVD vorliegen (damit rechne ich) oder man wird sich selbst um den Bezug der Patch-Datei(en) kümmern müssen.


----------



## Pixy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ah ok, wird man dann sehen. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Gerry (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



labernet schrieb:


> nun, ich habs auch schon seit monaten vorbestellt und hab auch nur den preis von 54,95 derzeit in der Bestellübersicht, soll heißen Amazon hat die 44€ nicht berücksichtigt bei vorbestellern so wie es scheint.
> 
> schon ein bisschen frech von Amazon, muss ich sagen. die letzten Preisveränderung (von 59,95 auf 55,50 wurde ja schon davor berücksichtigt, aber das jetzt nicht zu reduzieren ist schon arm.)


 
Bei Amazon steht:
"
*Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie*

Der Amazon-Preis für vorbestellte Artikel kann sich zwischen dem Zeitpunkt, an dem er auf unserer Website zur Vorbestellung angeboten wird und dem Erscheinungsdatum manchmal noch ändern. Wenn Sie einen Artikel ... bei uns vorbestellen, ist der Preis, den wir letztendlich berechnen, der günstigste Preis zwischen dem Zeitpunkt Ihrer Bestellung und der Veröffentlichung (Erscheinungstag inklusive). *Preise von Blitzangeboten http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200540980werden bei der Ermittlung des günstigsten Preises jedoch nicht berücksichtigt.*
...
 *Beim Versand ermitteln wir den niedrigsten Preis seit dem Datum Ihrer Vorbestellung und stellen Ihnen diesen günstigsten Preis in Rechnung. *
"

Entweder war das ein Blitzangebot oder der niedrigste Preis wird - wie im letzten Satz beschrieben - erst beim Versand ermittelt.


----------



## labernet (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Gerry schrieb:


> Bei Amazon steht:
> "
> *Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie*
> 
> ...


 

aja, ja gut, dann hoffentlich nur 44 euro in paar wochen


----------



## Pas89 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



labernet schrieb:


> aja, ja gut, dann hoffentlich nur 44 euro in paar wochen



Im Normalfall sollte Amazon dir die Rechnung schicken, mit dem ersten Betrag der Vorbestellung und dir die Differenz zum günstigsten Preis wieder zurück überweisen.


----------



## Elektro (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Gerry schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass bei der Bestellübersicht bei Amazon der Preis nicht angepasst wird? Habe bereits im Februar 2011 BF3 vorbestellt und dort steht immer noch € 54,95 anstatt € 44,00. Wahrscheinlich wird dies aber erst am Versandtag angepasst.
> 
> ... und wie gewährleistet eigentlich das eben angesprochene "Redcoon Deutschland", dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (Altersfreigabe) eingehalten werden, wenn ohne die Versandart "eigenhändig" übermittelt wird? Muss man dort bei der Anmeldung eine Kopie des Personalausweises hinterlegen. Reicht so etwas aus?


 
Die gewährleisten das per www.sofortident.de ist ein Ableger von Sofortüberweisung.de. Da muss man leider seine Kontodaten und die PIN!!!!! angeben dann wird man für den FSK 18 Versandt freigeschaltet, auch eine sehr unschöne Lösung. Ich werde es einfach im Laden kaufen. Wie gesagt der Media Saturn Konzern kontert auch gern mal Amazonangebote und ist meist bei Veröffentlicht auf dem gleichen Preis Niveau.


----------



## Gerry (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke für die Info, Elektro.

Normalerweise boykottiere ich diese lästige und teure Zustellungsart auch immer, aber ob es die LE mit Vorbestellerbonus von BF3 auch im Handel geben wird wage ich eher zu bezweifeln. Sie 4 Maps sollen bei der normalen Version erst einen Monat später zur Verfügung stehen und dies nicht kostenlos:
Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Erste Details zum DLC Back to Karkand geleaked


----------



## Elektro (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Gerry schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, Elektro.
> 
> Normalerweise boykottiere ich diese lästige und teure Zustellungsart auch immer, aber ob es die LE mit Vorbestellerbonus von BF3 auch im Handel geben wird wage ich eher zu bezweifeln. Sie 4 Maps sollen bei der normalen Version erst einen Monat später zur Verfügung stehen und dies nicht kostenlos:
> Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Erste Details zum DLC Back to Karkand geleaked


 
Naja die Bad Company 2 Limited Edtion habe ich damals auch beim Müller Drogeriemarkt gekauft. Warum sollte es die BF3 Limited da nicht auch wieder im Handel geben?


----------



## Steff456 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Elektro schrieb:


> Die gewährleisten das per www.sofortident.de ist ein Ableger von Sofortüberweisung.de. Da muss man leider seine Kontodaten und die PIN!!!!! angeben dann wird man für den FSK 18 Versandt freigeschaltet, auch eine sehr unschöne Lösung. Ich werde es einfach im Laden kaufen. Wie gesagt der Media Saturn Konzern kontert auch gern mal Amazonangebote und ist meist bei Veröffentlicht auf dem gleichen Preis Niveau.


 
Nur das Dead Island nicht in Deutschland erscheint...


----------



## snake22 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was ist denn nun mit dem Touchpad 32GB bei Notebooksbilliger.de? Der Deal des Tages ist was anderes... (HP Laptop)


----------



## eVoX (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Touchpad wird nicht direkt bei notebooksbilliger verkauft, sondern über den Facebook-Shop.

http://blog.notebooksbilliger.de/hp-touchpad-1300-stuck-a-129-euro/


----------



## Gerry (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Elektro schrieb:


> Naja die Bad Company 2 Limited Edtion habe ich damals auch beim Müller Drogeriemarkt gekauft. Warum sollte es die BF3 Limited da nicht auch wieder im Handel geben?



Evtl. deshalb, weil bei BC2 die LE nicht Vorbesteller-exklusiv war?


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Nur das Dead Island nicht in Deutschland erscheint...


Was aber noch lange nicht heißt das man es hier nicht kaufen kann. Man muss nur wissen wo!


----------



## Gerry (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Momentan wird das Spiel sogar noch von Amazon.de angeboten.

Solange keine "Indizierung" erfolgt, kann das Spiel beworben und problemlos (an Erwachsene) verkauft werden.


----------



## cLANs (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aktion mit dem 
*HP Touchpad ist abgeblasen!!!*


https://docs.google.com/document/d/...2yYq_nBzSoguoQNw/preview?hl=de&pli=1&sle=true


----------



## Soulu (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

LÄuft die HP Touchpad aktion noch oder wo finde ich diese? ich sehe dort nirgends eine Möglichkeit zum teilnehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Aktion wird ja jetzt zu einem Gewinnspiel umgebaut. Aktuell arbeitet Notebooksbilliger noch an der Seite, daher gibt es auch noch keinen Link. Aber man hat dann eh 48 h Zeit, um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.


----------



## P@inkiller (6. September 2011)

Postet dann einer hier den Link?!


----------



## >ExX< (6. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wenn ich dran denke ja 

Aber es wird groß von Gewinnspiel geredet, obwohl es gar keins sein wird.
Es wird nur ausgelost wer sich ein Touchpad KAUFEN darf 
@PCGH_Daniel: Könnt ihr das auf der Main eventuell ändern, weil es doch irgendwie nicht eindeutig ist 
In der Überschrift des Artikels heißt es dass die Geräte verlost werden^^


----------



## P@inkiller (7. September 2011)

Welcher Link ist das denn? Könnt ihr den jetzt schon mal Posten?


----------



## oldmanDF (7. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier der Link zur Touchpad-Verlosung bzw. zur Verlosung der Kaufoption:

http://de-de.facebook.com/Notebooksbilliger?sk=app_172876086066223#!/Notebooksbilliger?sk=app_198288976880603

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI 1366 gibts bei Caseking ab sofort für 69,90!

Edit: Sorry, hab übersehen, dass es schon in der Liste steht.


----------



## Soulu (7. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei dem HP Touchpad sagt er mir die Seite ist nicht vertrauenswürdig wenn man die Daten eingegeben hat das sie keine Sicherheitsautentifizierung vorweisen kann. Ist das wirklich Seriös das Angebot ?


----------



## GTA 3 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab mir beim Müller für 9,99 € Metro 2033 gekauft. Hoffe es war kein Fehlkauf, leider war aber kein Handbuch mitdabei, die ist wohl als PDF auf der DVD mit dabei -..-


----------



## oldmanDF (7. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für 9,99 € absolut empfehlenswert!  Und mal ehrlich: Wer braucht bei so einem Spiel schon ein Handbuch bzw. die paar Blättchen, die sich Handbuch schimpfen. 

Übrigens habe ich mir heute im örtlichen Media Markt Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (D1-Version) für ebenfalls 9,99 € gegönnt. 

MfG


----------



## heulendoch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hab mir beim Müller für 9,99 € Metro 2033 gekauft. Hoffe es war kein Fehlkauf, leider war aber kein Handbuch mitdabei, die ist wohl als PDF auf der DVD mit dabei -..-


 Gabs das net neulich erst für 2,50 bei Steam?


----------



## oldmanDF (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Stimmt schon. 

Ich z.B. hätte aber nichts davon, da ich hier mit einer EGDE-Verbindung rumgammle. Und manche legen eben auch Wert darauf, etwas für ihr Geld in den Händen zu halten.

Und 9,99 € ist das Spiele allemal wert. 

MFG


----------



## P@inkiller (8. September 2011)

Nochmal zu dem HP ausschreiben...Ih habe mich da registriert... Und jetzt einfach abwarten oder wie?


----------



## oldmanDF (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jup. Die Gewinner werden dann am Freitag angemailt und erhalten dann Details zum weiteren Ablauf.

MfG

EDIT: Hier noch der Link: http://www.facebook.com/notes/noteb...-link-zu-hp-touchpad-aktion/10150294859813778


----------



## P@inkiller (8. September 2011)

Was ist wenn ich unter 18 bin darf mir falls ich Gewinne mir der Gewinn abgestritten werden?


----------



## b0s (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie die genaue Handhabe ist, weiß ich nicht. Obs sies kontrollieren ist die Frage.

Jedenfalls steht in den Teilnahmebedingungen, dass man 18 sein muss.


----------



## P@inkiller (8. September 2011)

Naja zum gluck bin ich 18


----------



## GTA 3 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kurz nochmal zum Thema Metro 2033:
Auf der Verpackung steht ganz groß Games for Windows Live, aber  installieren und registrieren war hier komischer Weise nur per Steam.  Und dieses GFWL Menü kann ich Ingame auch nicht öffnen ?!? Wo ist da die  GFWl Unterstützung ?!


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Metro 2033 hat auch Games for Windows Live und es hat auch Erfolge, diese werden aber nur via. Steam angezeigt.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Metro 2033 hat auch Games for Windows Live und es hat auch Erfolge, diese werden aber nur via. Steam angezeigt.


 Ja aber ich konnte mich da nirgends mit meinem Gamertag einloggen, und ein Ingamemenü von GFWL gibt es dort auch nicht, wie schalte ich da dann die Erfolge frei ?!?!


----------



## Elektro (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Gerry schrieb:


> Evtl. deshalb, weil bei BC2 die LE nicht Vorbesteller-exklusiv war?


 
Das glaube ich jetzt weniger, da man es im Media Markt ja auch vorbestellen kann
Media Markt. Vorbestellung: EA Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition nur 55.00 ? 
und ich nicht glaube das dieser bei den zu erwartenden Absatzmengen 2 verschieden Varianten verkauft. Ich denke die werden die BF3 Limited auch ganz normal verkaufen.


----------



## RapToX (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Metro 2033 hat auch Games for Windows Live und es hat auch Erfolge, diese werden aber nur via. Steam angezeigt.


 ich glaube du verwechselst da was. metro nutzt nämlich kein gfwl! auf der packung befindet sich lediglich das einfache "games for windows"-logo ohne den "live" zusatz 
die achievements sind daher alle nur über steam freischaltbar.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



RapToX schrieb:


> ich glaube du verwechselst da was. metro nutzt nämlich kein gfwl! auf der packung befindet sich lediglich das einfache "games for windows"-logo ohne den "live" zusatz
> die achievements sind daher alle nur über steam freischaltbar.


 
Tatsächlich, das habe ich gar nicht bemerkt...


----------



## Gerry (8. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Elektro schrieb:


> Das glaube ich jetzt weniger, da man es im Media Markt ja auch vorbestellen kann
> Media Markt. Vorbestellung: EA Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition nur 55.00 ?
> und ich nicht glaube das dieser bei den zu erwartenden Absatzmengen 2 verschieden Varianten verkauft. Ich denke die werden die BF3 Limited auch ganz normal verkaufen.



Dann soll dir die Hoffnung bleiben...


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



RapToX schrieb:


> ich glaube du verwechselst da was. metro nutzt nämlich kein gfwl! auf der packung befindet sich lediglich das einfache "games for windows"-logo ohne den "live" zusatz
> die achievements sind daher alle nur über steam freischaltbar.



Meint ich doch^^ Das Live schreibt sich langsam automatisch mit. 


Für alle Dead Island-Vorbesteller bei Amazon.de:
Heute mal schlechte Nachrichten! 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie haben bei Amazon.de ein oder mehrere Exemplare des Spiels 'Dead Island [AT PEGI]' für PC vorbestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Code/Ihre Codes, womit Sie die 'Bloodbath Arena' freischalten können.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTA 3 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

War das nicht schon länger bekannt, das die zweite DLC erst Ende September freischaltbar ist ?!


----------



## eVoX (9. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bloodbath Arena ist aber der erste DLC.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo bitteschön ist Battlefield 3 PEGI für 44 EUR ein Schnäppchen?

Wenn man direkt bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt kostet es bloß 37 EUR (inkl. DLC).


----------



## -NeXoN- (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön ist Battlefield 3 PEGI für 44 EUR ein Schnäppchen?
> 
> Wenn man direkt bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt kostet es bloß 37 EUR (inkl. DLC).


 
Mimimimi, so könntest du bei JEDEM Spiel argumentieren. :p Ich bestell zwar dann und wann auch bei co.uk, es gibt aber dennoch Leute denen das nicht geheuer ist, die keine Kreditkarte haben oder andere Gründe anführen. Ausserdem kommt es in UK erst einen Tag später raus. Von daher keine Ahnung ob Amazon dass beachtet und du es pünktlich am 27. zum Deutschland Release hast, oder erst einen Tag später.


Ich für meinen Teil werde wahnsinnig wenn ich nicht sofort am 27. verzweifelt versuche auf einen der völlig überlasteten Server zu kommen! 

Tante Edith sagt:

Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Physical Warfare pack ist? wenn ich die PEGI für 44€ jetzt vorbestelle, ist dort nirgends angegeben dass es das Warfare-pack dazu gibt. Ist mir eigentlich auch ganz recht so, allerdings hätt ich schon gerne gewissheit dass ich die Waffen dann wenigstens freispielen kann.

Konkrete Frage:
Sind die Waffen aus dem physical Warfare Pack exklusive Vorbesteller-Waffen ODER lediglich nicht gleich bei Gamestart unlocked? Letzteres wär mir mir wie gesagt sogar ziemlich lieb


----------



## localhost (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Sind die Waffen aus dem physical Warfare Pack exklusive Vorbesteller-Waffen ODER lediglich nicht gleich bei Gamestart unlocked? Letzteres wär mir mir wie gesagt sogar ziemlich lieb



Battlefield 3: Physical Warfare Pack zeitexklusiv für Vorbesteller, nach Release des Spiels kostenlos für alle


----------



## -NeXoN- (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



localhost schrieb:


> Battlefield 3: Physical Warfare Pack zeitexklusiv für Vorbesteller, nach Release des Spiels kostenlos für alle


 
Danke!


----------



## Sp3cht (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

es gibt ja 2 versionen... beide limited editions, die eine pegi (angeblich für den österreichischen markt) die andere angeblich zensiert für den deutschen markt mit vorbestell boni. die pegi kostet 44€ die andere 54,95€ ... jetzt bin ich verwirrt... ich will die vorbstellboni haben, und keine zensur... die 44€ wären mir auch am liebsten... weiß da jemand ggf. mehr? danke schon mal


----------



## eVoX (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Warum angeblich zensiert, wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## Sp3cht (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

amazon live chat.... hier der auszug...

Sie sind nun verbunden mit Andre von Amazon.de.
Ich:Hallo,  es gibt 2 BF 3 versionen für den pc bei euch.. eine um 54,95 € und die  andere um 44 €, sooo jetzt kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr aus... wo  sind da die unterschiede?
Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games      und     Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition [PEGI]: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Andre:Guten Tag, mein Name ist André Kränert. Ich schaue mir gleich einmal den Artikel an.
Eine  der beiden Spiele ist die Limited Edition für Deutschland. Die zweite  Version ist die österreichische Version. Die österreichische Version  erkennen Sie daran, das sie den Vermerk "PEGI" hat.
Kann ich sonst noch etwas für Sie tun? 

Ich:d.h.  es wäre besser für mich die pegi zu nehmen, da sie billiger ist und ich  trozdem alle vorbestellboni die es gibt ebenfalls bekomme?
und die alte zu stornieren?

Andreies können Sie natürlich machen. Dies ist Ihre Entscheidung.

Ich:ich möchte alle vorbestellboni haben, kann ich die pegi nehmen oder entfällt hier alles?

Andre:Nach meinen Informationen, gibt es bei der PEGI Version keine Pre-Order-Aktion.

Ich:ich bestell sie aber vor...
und für alle vorbesteller, so heißt es, gibt es eine vorbestellboni...
ich bin gerade ein bisschen verwirrt, bztw. fühle mich hinters licht geführt..

Andreas  ist richtig. Die Pre-Order-Aktion gilt, wenn Sie die deutsche Version  des Spieles vorbestellen. Für die österreichische Version gibt es diese  Aktion nicht.

Ich:ist die deutsche version zensiert oder so?

Andre:In der Regel ja.
Darum bieten wir auch die PEGI Version mit an.

Ich:bei der man keine vorbestellboni bekommt OBWOHL man sie vorbestellt? ... bisschen makkaber... finden Sie nicht=?

Andre:Für  die österreichische Version ist keine Pre-Order-Aktion verfügbar, für  die deutsche Version aber schon. Mehr kann ich Ihnen dazu nicht sagen.

Ich:in wie fern wirkt sich denn die zensur bei der deutschen version bei diesem spiel explizit aus?

Andreazu  kann ich Ihnen keine Auskunft geben, ich habe das Spiel selbst nicht  gespielt. Für weitere Inforationen, bitte ich Sie sich an die  Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien  zu wenden, da diese die  Zensur bestimmen.
Kann ich sonst noch etwas für Sie tun? 

Ich:ihr müsst ja die infos dazu erhalten, ihr seid die händler, die, die versch. versionen anbieten

Andre:Es  tut mir leid, leider haben wir dazu keine Informationen. Ich bitte Sie,  sich für weitere Fragen dies bezüglich an die zuständige Prüfstelle zu  wenden.

Ich:ich  mein mir ist es unangenehm dass ich so lässtig sein muss, aber ihre  antworten sind nunmal nicht wirklich informativ. evtl. könnten Sie  jemanden, vl. den einkäufer oder jemanden der dafür zuständig ist fragen  und mir eine e-mail mit genaueren infos zukommen lassen
immerhin möchte ich das richtige produkt kaufen

Andreazu  können wir Ihnen keine Information geben. Wenden Sie sich bitte an die  zuständige Prüfstelle. Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Abend.
Auf Wiedersehen.

Andre von Amazon.de nimmt nicht mehr am Gespräch teil.


----------



## Sp3cht (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ich fühle mich hier total verarscht... nebenbei bemerkt...


----------



## Berliner2011 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@Specht

Du bist ja auch n Rotzlöffel 

Du weisst genau dass die das Spiel noch nicht haben, ebenso weiss ein Live-Agent auch nicht was das Spiel alles können wird oder nicht. Sei lieber froh, dass du das Game überhaupt bei Amazon kaufen darfst 

Am besten du rennst am 29. um 8:00 zum Mediamarkt und kaufst dort. Da haste dann die Qual deiner Wahl


----------



## eVoX (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Battlefield geschnitten wird seh ich da überhaupt nicht, er schrieb es nur, weil Spiele ab 18 in Deutschland ja auch in der Regel geschnitten werden, siehe auch CoD, würde er das genau wissen, hätte er Ja odern Nein geschrieben.
Außerdem hat er nach seinem aktuellen Wissensstand all deine Fragen befriedigend beantwortet, kannst froh sein, dass er nicht schon früher den Chat verlassen hat.


----------



## Sp3cht (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

mir gehts eig. darum, dass ich ein spiel vorbestelle und dann die vorbestellboni nicht bekomme...


----------



## RapToX (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wo ist dein problem? es steht ja nirgendwo, dass die vorbestellerboni für jede version gelten


----------



## Sp3cht (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wollt ihr mich auch noch verarschen? 

Jeder der die limited edition vorbestellt hat laut EA recht auf diese boni... weil VORBESTELLT.

ich wette ihr seid freunde von dem, oder sogar einer von euch und darum ist das hier für mich erledigt.

Und ich wette, ihr selbst kauft euch das spiel sowieso net, wollt einfach nur herumkritisieren.


----------



## b0s (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jetzt beruhig dich erstmal und dann führ dir das alles nochmal einzeln zu gemüte.

Ich helfe dir auch gerne dabei:

Wenn BF3 es BC2 nachmacht, wird es eine einzige internationale Version geben, die in Deutschland lediglich eine eigene Verpackung wegen des USK Logos erhält.

*Jedes* vorbestellte Battlefield 3 ist eine Limited Edition. Jedes vorbestellte Battlefield 3 enthält den kostenlosen Zugriff auf das später erscheinende Back to Karkand DLC.

Alle weiteren Vorbestellerboni (Physical Warfare Pack, SPECACT Kit, Dog Tag Pack) sind einzeln und optional. Kein Händler ist verpflkichtet die anzubieten und kein Kunde hat ein Recht darauf sämtliche Boni zusammen zu erhalten. Je nach Händler bekommt man mal dieses, mal jenes.

Amazon.de bietet für die USK-Variante das Physical Warfare Pack an. Für die PEGI-Variante nichts.
Amazon UK bietet für die PEGI-Variante das Specact Kit an.


----------



## leckerbier (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn bei Battlefield 3 nicht die teuren Versandkosten von 5€ wären hätte ich es vielleicht vorbestellt. 
So warte ich doch lieber auf Testberichte.


----------



## RapToX (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Sp3cht schrieb:


> wollt ihr mich auch noch verarschen?
> 
> Jeder der die limited edition vorbestellt hat laut EA recht auf diese boni... weil VORBESTELLT.
> 
> ...


 liest du dir eigentlich mal durch, was du hier für einen müll von dir gibst? 
nur weil du bei dieser vorbestelleraktion nicht durchblickst, mußt du hier nicht so sprüche loslassen. langsam wirds echt peinlich 

b0s hats dir jetzt nochmal genau aufgeschrieben. vielleicht verstehst du es jetzt, wenn du nochmal genau nachliest


----------



## Sp3cht (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



b0s schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhig dich erstmal und dann führ dir das alles nochmal einzeln zu gemüte.
> 
> Ich helfe dir auch gerne dabei:
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich hören VIELEN DANK   du hast mir verdammt viel weiter geholfen... jetzt würd ich gern wissen, was das beste ist.... ich hab die um 54,95 € vorbestellt


----------



## b0s (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also am günstigesten kommst du weg wenn du es in UK vorbestellst, da gibt es BF3 für 30 Pfund, zusammen mit gebühren, Versand und Umrechnungskurs sind das übern Daumen gepeilt 40 Euro. Amazon UK hat das Specact Kit als Bonus, akzeptiert allerdings nur Kreditkarte oder Amazongutscheine. Wenn du mit Freunden ebstellst, lässt sich da noch Versand sparen.

Wenn du bei Amazon.de schon seit langem vorbestellt hast, kriegst dus dort für einen Preis von 44,- € auf den es zwischenzeitlich gesenkt wurde. stimmt nicht, war wohl ein Blitzangebot.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Boni alle nich so unfassbar wichtig. Das Physical Warfare Pack is ne nette Starthilfe, wird aber nach ner Weile auch für alle freigeschaltet, das SPECACT Kit mag interessant sein um auf dem SSchlachtfeld je nach Kleidung mehr oder weniger aufzufallen und das DOG Tag Paket wird einfach ein paar mehr Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten ermöglichen.


----------



## eVoX (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



b0s schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Amazon.de schon seit langem vorbestellt hast, kriegst dus dort für einen Preis von 44,- € auf den es zwischenzeitlich gesenkt wurde.


 
Leider nicht, es war ein "Blitzangebot", dieser Preis wird bei Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie nicht berüsichtigt.


----------



## >ExX< (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Leider nicht, es war ein "Blitzangebot", dieser Preis wird bei Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie nicht berüsichtigt.


 
und woran sieht man dann ob es ein Blitzangebot ist?
z.B. ist die BF3 Pegi Version jetzt für 44€ erhältlich, also werde ich doch auch nur 44€ bezahlen müssen, oder?


----------



## eVoX (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Weil eine Preissenkung von 54,xx auf 44 und nach einem Tag (oder zwei) wieder rauf auf 54,xx würde ich nicht als normal bezeichnen. Außerdem sank der Preis bei den Vorbestellern nicht.
Wenn du die Pegi jetzt für 44€ bestellst, wirst du auch nicht mehr zahlen, allerdings bekommt man dort keine Boni.


----------



## JHD (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kommen da nicht noch 5€ drauf, wegen der 18er Geschichte bei amazon?


----------



## b0s (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jep, 5 Euro mehr.
Hatte ich in der Kostenaufstellung glatt vergesen.

Dass das ein Blitzangebot war, wusste ich nicht... ärgerlich. Naja ich werds so oder so mit ~5-6 Kumpels über Amazon UK bestellen. So zahlt jeder von uns nur ~37 Euro


----------



## >ExX< (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hab zum Glück die USK Version vorbestellt als der Preis bei 44€ lag


----------



## Blue_Gun (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe grade die USK Version storniert und die PEGI für 44€ bestellt. Ich sehs nicht ein für ein bisschen Bonus 10€ mehr zu bezahlen. Außerdem hätte ich eigentlich erwartet das ich die USK dank Preisgarantie auch für 44€ bekomm, doch da dies laut Amazon Support ein "Preisfehler" war und der nicht in die Vorbestellerpreisgarantie mit einfließt hätte ich 54,95 bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Sp3cht (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja und deshalb fühle ich mich von amazon verarscht...

Ich weiß immer noch nicht ob es mir wert sein soll die 10€ mehr rein zu hämmern...

Ob ich da dann wirklich mehr dafür bekomme als die andern... ach das is alles a so a schaß....


----------



## >ExX< (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Ich habe grade die USK Version storniert und die PEGI für 44€ bestellt. Ich sehs nicht ein für ein bisschen Bonus 10€ mehr zu bezahlen. Außerdem hätte ich eigentlich erwartet das ich die USK dank Preisgarantie auch für 44€ bekomm, doch da dies laut Amazon Support ein "Preisfehler" war und der nicht in die Vorbestellerpreisgarantie mit einfließt hätte ich 54,95 bezahlen müssen.


 
ach, das warn Preisfehler?
hast du das offiziell?
aber die hatten das doch für 44€ drin


----------



## dangee (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



>ExX< schrieb:


> ach, das warn Preisfehler?
> hast du das offiziell?
> aber die hatten das doch für 44€ drin


 
in der vorbestellung bei mir stehen auch die                               EUR 59,95!


----------



## eVoX (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird sich der Preis bis zum Versand nicht ändern, erst am Versandtag bekommt man es zum günstigsten Preis, i.M. wären es eben 54,95€.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wir haben bzgl. Battlefield 3 auch bei Amazon nachgefragt. Uns wurde auch gesagt, dass es sich vor einigen Tagen um einen Preisfehler handelte. Also am Besten gleich die PEGI-Version bestellen: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition [PEGI]: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## eVoX (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heißt es jetzt, wer für 44€ bestellt hat, wird es nicht zu diesem Preis bekommen, sondern zahlt die momentanen 54,95??


----------



## >ExX< (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe jetzt mal auf meinem Konto nachgeschaut, und da steht auch 44€
dann will ich das auch fürr 44€ bekommen.................


----------



## eVoX (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Alles andere würde mich auch wundern, und das es ein "Preisfehler" war, kann ich nicht ganz glauben.


----------



## dangee (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

äh der Gesamtbetrag:                               EUR 59,95war mit den 5€ 18er Versand, sry


----------



## Gerry (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir haben bzgl. Battlefield 3 auch bei Amazon nachgefragt. Uns wurde auch gesagt, dass es sich vor einigen Tagen um einen Preisfehler handelte.



Genau diese Antwort haben auch zahlreiche Vorbesteller erhalten (Amazon-Forum).



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also am Besten gleich die PEGI-Version bestellen: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition [PEGI]: Pc: Amazon.de: Games



Ja, bei einem Preisvorteil von 11€ könnte man schon auf dieses nur zeitexklusive PW-Pack verzichten, aber vielleicht geht der Preis der USK-Version ja noch in den nächsten Wochen um 5-10€ runter.

Wurde eigentlich bestätigt, dass die USK-Version 100% "cut-free" ist?


----------



## Sp3cht (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja explizit welche vorteile habe ich mit der um 54,95 € gegenüber der 44€ pegi ? oder ist sogar die pegi besser weil nicht zensiert? 

Die boni die man bei der 54,95 bekommt... was beinhaltet sie (nicht wie sie heißt, sondern was genau im detail das alles ist)

Danke schon mal (ja ich könnte selbst recherchieren, das prob ist nur meine knappe zeit im moment, drum bitte ich um entschuldigung)


----------



## Species0001 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hab BF3 jetzt einfach bei amazon.co.uk vorbestellt. Da hab ich wenigstens keinen Stress.
Es ist günstiger als die PEGI oder USK auf amazon.de und es ist auch ein Vorbestellerbonus dabei.
Die Preisgarantie gibts da übrigens auch, also hat man nur Vorteile.


----------



## Gerry (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

... abgesehen von der evtl. längeren Lieferzeit.


----------



## b0s (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon UK Waren werden nach Deutschland meistens von deutschen Amazon Lager an der Saal verschickt  wodurch die Versandzeit genausokurz ausfällt wie für ein normales innerdeutsches Paket.

Ganz krasses Beispiel für Amazons Geschwindigkeit: Ich hab am Freitag bei Amazon UK 4 Bücher bestellt. Davon 1 neu, 3 gebraucht vom britischen Marketplace mit Versand durch Amazon. Gestern (Montag) kam das Paket an .


----------



## Gerry (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



b0s schrieb:


> meistens von deutschen Amazon Lager an der Saal



Deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, dass es *evtl.* länger dauern kann. 

Wenn die deutsche USK-Version bei 55+5€ stehen bleibt, kann man natürlich bei Amazon UK 20€ sparen.
Bei der PGI-Version sind es immer noch 10€.


----------



## pEqpEr (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon hat den Preis für BF3 schon wieder auf die üblichen 54,95 EUR angehoben...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jetzt wird es aber langsam albern-


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber langsam albern-



Dein Wort in Amazons Ohr! 

Hier mal wieder was schönes:

Transformers 3 - Dark of the moon limitierte Megatron Edition exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Gangs of New York Remastered Deluxe Version Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Leonardo DiCaprio, Daniel Day-Lewis, Cameron Diaz, Jim Broadbent, John C. Reilly, Henry Thomas, Liam Neeson, Brendan Gleeson, Gary Lewis, Stephen Graham, Eddie Marsan, Martin Scorsese: D

Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen Blu-ray Special Edition: Amazon.de: Nicolas Cage, Eva Mendes, Val Kilmer, Xzibit, Denzel Whitaker, Werner Herzog: DVD & Blu-ray

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=253205327&pf_rd_i=554848

Amazon.de: 3 Blu-rays für 30 EUR

Amazon.de: 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=253205327&pf_rd_i=554848

Dragon Age II (uncut): Mac: Amazon.de: Games

The Book of Unwritten Tales Collection: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Blue_Gun (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber langsam albern-


 
Das war es schon seit dem "Preisfehler"...


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

SHIFT 2 kostet jetzt 19,99€


----------



## Blue_Gun (15. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Star Wars Complete Saga ist heute angekommen. Hab mir Teil 1 bereits angesehen, und die Bildqualität ist echt top. Zu den Filmen muss wohl nicht mehr viel gesagt werden.


----------



## Dubway (16. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn ich die Logitech harmony 300 in den Warenkorb lege, werden plötzlich wieder die 24 statt 14 berechnet...
Man hätte vielleicht die Rabattcodes mitliefern können.

Mit beschädigter Verpackung geht es noch günstiger als 14,90€.


----------



## Hackman (18. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Duke Nukem Forever neuerdings für 19,99€ bei Steam!


----------



## Slipknot79 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Duke geht auch um 11 Pfund inkl Versand Duke Nukem Forever PC | TheHut.com


----------



## micha2 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

gerade ne GTX570 für 151,99€ bei DriveCity bestellt. 4:54Uhr!
wenn sie die wirklich liefern wärs ne ersparnis von 100€!
hoffe mal das sie kulant sind 
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - DriveCity.de


----------



## b0s (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wow O.O

Habs grad auch versuchtr, auf der Produktseite wird zwar noch dein Preis angezeigt, aber schon im Warenkorb steht ein sehr viel realistischerer (264,06 €).

Schade. Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## micha2 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

schade, hat nicht geklappt. 
man kann es ja mal versuchen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Erinnert mich ein wenig daran wie ich mal für 1,99 € im Mindstar (fast) eine HD5850 gekauft hätte. 
Begründung von MF: "Der Artikel war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung bereits vergriffen". 
Schätze die meinten eigentlich 199,- €...


----------



## Norisk699 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*TIPP FÜR DEN SCHNÄPPCHEN-THREAD:

Wem für F1 2011 PC die 42 € bei Amazon.de bzw. 36 € bei Steam zu teuer sind, ein ganz heißer Tipp:


F 1 2011 PC für alle Besitzer einer Kreditkarte bei www .play. com (England) KOSTENLOSE LIEFERUNG AUCH NACH DEUTSCHLAND für  Pre-Order grandiose und sagenhafte 22,49 €


Play.com - Buy F1 2011 online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!*


----------



## uss-voyager (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Gibt es bei MM für 10€ habe ich mir da schon vor einer Woche gekauft.


----------



## Micha77 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig daran wie ich mal für 1,99 € im Mindstar (fast) eine HD5850 gekauft hätte.
> Begründung von MF: "Der Artikel war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung bereits vergriffen".
> Schätze die meinten eigentlich 199,- €...


 Normal,habe ma ne 470 AMP! für 50 geholt und die haben auch storniert


----------



## Gerry (23. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wobei solch eine "Stornierung" seitens des Händlers auch möglich ist, denn in den AGB ist meist geregelt, dass die Angebote der Händler kein Angebot im rechtlichen Sinne darstellen, sondern nur eine Aufforderung, ein Angebot abzugeben (sog. "invitatio ad offerendum"). Das Angebot erfolgt dann erst durch den Kunden durch dessen Bestellung. Die entsprechende Annahme dann meist erst durch Versand der Ware (z.B. Amazon) oder Empfang durch Kunden (z.B. Conrad).

Die Händler nehmen also euer Angebot dann gar nicht erst an und es kommt kein Kaufvertrag zustande.


----------



## Species0001 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wobei Amazon zB recht kulant bei sowas ist.
Hab dort vor Jahren mal Corsair DDR1 RAM gekauft, der ganz offensichtlich falsch angepreist war, weil der nur ein Drittel oder Viertel das eigentlichen Preises gekostet hatte und die haben mir den tatsächlich zugeschickt, ohne zu murren. ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hey Leute, ich habe gesehen, dass e sbei Amazon schon die Harry Potter Complete Editions vorzubestellen gibt.

Würde sich das lohnen? Ich meine, ich will sie wirklich alle auf Blu-Ray in einer großen Editions, wobei sie auch alle möglichst Extended Editions sind und keine Cuts..

Das steht da alles nicht. Ich will bei so einem Preis wirklich sichergehen, ob man das jetzt schon kaufen sollte.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Das steht da alles nicht. Ich will bei so einem Preis wirklich sichergehen, ob man das jetzt schon kaufen sollte.


 
Ich würde da noch etwas abwarten. Warner Brothers bringt sicher noch ein paar andere Editionen. 


@ Topic

Das Schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten CE-Edition:

http://www.amazon.de/Das-Schwarze-A...7?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1317036649&sr=1-77


Harry Potter Komplett Box mit Zauberstab exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Captain America SteelBook exklusiv bei Amazon.de 3D Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Harry Potter Komplettbox gibt es gar nicht für 49,99€!


----------



## eVoX (27. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Doch, aber die DVD Box, Blu-Ray etwas teurer.

Harry Potter Komplettbox [16 DVDs]: Amazon.de: Daniel Radcliffe, Emma Watson, Rupert Grint, Chris Columbus, Alfonso Cuarón, Mike Newell, David Yates: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da steht gant klar "ab" in der Headline. Und im Artikel: 





> *• Harry Potter Complete:*
> *NEU* - Harry Potter Komplettbox [Blu-ray] (64,99)
> *NEU* - Harry Potter Komplettbox [16 DVDs] (49,99)


----------



## RapToX (27. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

sehr schön, dank abziehbarem fsk-flatschen hab ich doch gleich 4 mal bei den blu-ray steelbooks für 9,97€ zugeschlagen. so sollte es immer sein


----------



## Piy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ja leider steht da nicht, was auf den 16 dvds wirklich drauf ist... jemand schoma geforscht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kinofassung (dt. & US Version identisch), Uncut, 11 Discs, BD (11x), enthält Bonus-Disc, BD-Live, interaktive Features, HD Sound (englisch), Extras in HD (teilweise)


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. September 2011)

In erster Linie nehme ich blu-Ray und soweit ich weiß wird es dann noch Extended versions geben. Und die sind bei Harry Potter ja Gold wert jede Szene ^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wenn man mit 12 monaten spam einverstanden ist bekommt man den kindle auch nochmal 10€günstiger, hier
Kindle Buchclub Editionen [preisgestützt] - MexxBooks Buchclub | MexxBooks Buchclub


----------



## Nimsiki (30. September 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei thehut.com läuft gerade eine Aktion. 
2 für max. £ 25 (29,00€ + 2.42€ Versand). 
Habe mir Crysis 2 und Portal 2 dort bestellt. Crysis kam gestern an, ist deutsch spielbar.
Verschicken es scheinbar einzeln (Beides war auf Lager), Zollgebühren fallen somit nicht an._
 _


----------



## sebtb (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die PEGI Edition ist inhaltlich nicht anders als die der von USK geprüften Version oder?
Ich hab im PC kein Laufwerk, kann ich über Origin oder EADM das Spiel laden und nur Key eingeben von der Retailhülle?


----------



## Elektro (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sebtb schrieb:


> Die PEGI Edition ist inhaltlich nicht anders als die der von USK geprüften Version oder?
> Ich hab im PC kein Laufwerk, kann ich über Origin oder EADM das Spiel laden und nur Key eingeben von der Retailhülle?


 
Also zumindest bei der Battlefield Bad Company 2 Limited Edition ging das so bei mir.


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam gibt es Portal 2 auch als Two Pack für nur 27,49 €. 
Das Zweite Exemplar kann man einem Freund geben, dann sind es nur 13,75 für jeden.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*2 TB SATA 3,5" Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint F4 HD204UI inkl. Versand für 49,90**€* *!!!*

Link: MeinPaket.de - Shopping powered by DHL bzw. der Direktlink: *2 TB SATA 3,5" Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint F4 HD204UI

Gutscheincode: OHA2SATA

Angebot läuft, so lange der Vorrat reicht, bis Dienstag morgen 10Uhr.
*


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Händlerbewertungen für MeinPaket.de | Geizhals.at Deutschland

dieser shop?
mit bewertungen wie diesen:

*"Mangelhaft in allen Bereichen!"*

*"17% Gutschein und einfach storniert... Saftladen!"*

*"Ärger mit Rabatten"*

*"3 Wochen nach Bestellung vom Verkäufer stroniert"*

*"Eine Unverschämtheit"*

*"Grauenvoller Shop"*

*"Der Shop runiniert den Geizhals Gedanken"*

*"Versandbestätigung bekommen, aber keine Ware"*

*"Vorsicht! Preise stimmen oft nicht!"*

*"Servicewüste kann ich nur bestätigen"*

*"Servicewüste meinpaket"*


man sollte nicht auf teufel komm raus um jeden cent ersparnis kämpfen

ich weis nicht was an diesem shop empfehlenswert wäre und was deren angebote für schnäppchen sein sollen


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht was an diesem shop empfehlenswert wäre und was deren angebote für schnäppchen sein sollen


 Hallo.

Bitte etwas genauer hinschauen. MeinPaket.de *ist kein* direkter Shop, eher eine Art Preisvergleich/Shoppingportal mit inkludierter Kaufabwicklung - also quasi ähnlich Amazon (nur das Amazon auch direkt verkauft, also eigene Lager hat). Die erwähnte Festplatte zb. wird von Heuer verkauft, und hier sind die Bewertungen dieses Shops: https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-meinpaket-heuer-gmbh-vertrieb-von-hard-und-software.html

Manche Angebote werden von nur einem Shop verkauft, manche von mehreren (eben wie bei Amazon).

Ich habe selbst schon öfter über MeinPakete.de bestellt, bisher immer ohne Probleme. Das einzige Problem sind die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, denn je nach Shop kann es passieren das auch mal nur KK-Zahlung möglich ist (in der Regel aber auch Bankeinzug und Nachnahme usw).

Ich würde hier kein Angebot/Händler/Plattform verlinken wenn ich davon nicht überzeugt wäre. 

Das es aufgrund der stellenweise wirklich günstigen Preise auch mal Probleme gibt (Seite überlastet, Bestellungen storniert, alles bricht zusammen) ist auch bei den Großen wie zb. Amazon nicht anders. Davon ab, es handelt sich um 25 gültige Negativbewertungen - dem gegenüber stehen tausende problemlose Abwicklungen. Ein wie ich finde sehr guter Schnitt.

PS: Schau dir mal das Bewertungssystem auf meinpaket.de an. Da wirst du 1000x mehr positive Bewertungen finden als die 25 negativen von Geizhals. Da gibts bei einzelnen Artikeln schon X mal mehr positive Bewertungen.

Edit: Im Übrigen ist das Portal erst vor nem knappen Jahr angelaufen (anfangs nur als Beta), da kommt es natürlich auch in der Anfangszeit öfter mal zu kleinen Problemchen. ^^


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bitte etwas genauer hinschauen. MeinPaket.de *ist kein* Shop, eher eine Art Preisvergleich mit inkludierter Kaufabwicklung - also quasi ähnlich Amazon.
> .


 
eben! genauer hinschauen!!! oder willst du jetzt sagen das stornieren, falsche auspreisungen und co. dann ja in ordnung sind?

und wenn du schon amazon erwähnst->dann kennst du ja auch ein beispiel wie man es besser macht.

wo hast du denn die zahlen für die 1000 problemlosen abwicklungen her? mal ganz abgesehen, das auch genügend negative erfahrungen nicht bei geizhals auftauchen.
was ist an sowas ein "guter schnitt"? nur weil es bei dir geklappt hat, heist das doch nicht, das in dem laden alles in ordnung ist.

bei deiner logik frage ich mich wirklich wie andere shops auf bewertungen um die 1,xx kommen.
3,23 ist ein guter schnitt? nach den letzten bewertungen wär ich mir nicht mal sicher, das ich die platte überhaupt bekommen würde. schließlich wurde vergünstigte ware storniert. 
ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie man so einen shop überhaupt empfehlen kann.

ich würde ja mal probeweise einer bestellen. allerdings habe ich bereits vor nem monat 2x2TB für je 54€ gekauft. das bei einem vernünftigen shop mit vernünftigen service.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> eben! genauer hinschauen!!! oder willst du jetzt sagen das man stornieren, falsche auspreisungen und co. ja dann in ordnung sind?


Wie gesagt, genauer hinschauen (auch bei den Bewertungen).



micha2 schrieb:


> *"17% Gutschein und einfach storniert... Saftladen!"*
> 
> *"Ärger mit Rabatten"*
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem "Verstehen" klappt auch bei einigen Kunden/Käufern nicht. Der Preis der angezeigt wird ist in der Regel der reguläre (normale, nicht reduzierte) Preis. Aber es wird, sofern gerade eine Aktion läuft, immer und auf jeder Seite wo das Produkt erwähnt wird, ein Gutscheincode angezeigt, mit dem man den entsprechenden Nachlaß erhält. Der in der Beschreibung gelistete Preis für die Festplatte ist zb. 63,90€, aber dort steht auch welchen Code man eingeben muß um die HD für 49,90€ zu bekommen. Das Galaxy zb. wird mit 264,90€ beworben, auf der Produktseite steht dann aber 299€ - aber auch der Code womit man es für 264,90€ bekommen kann. Und genau das System verstehen einige nicht.



> und wenn du schon amazon erwähnst->dann kennst du ja auch ein beispiel wie man es besser macht.


Du meinst Amazon hat nicht klein angefangen? Hm, komisch, denn irgendwie gibt es noch heute regelmäßig Rabatt-Aktionen bei Amazon, die - weil schon in Sekunden erschöpft - regelmäßig bei tausenden Kunden für unmut sorgen. Da werden auch regelmäßig haufenweise Bestellungen storniert weil Produkte vergriffen sind/waren, die noch kurz "bestellbar" waren.  (ich spreche aus Erfahrung!)



> wo hast du denn die zahlen für die 1000 problemlosen abwicklungen her?


Bevor ich irgendwo bestelle schau ich mir das Portal/den Shop ganz genau an. So auch im Fall von meinpaket.de. Aber ich schaue mir eben nicht nur 25 (Geizhals) Bewertungen eines Shops an der eigentlich gar keiner ist, ich schaue auch die Bewertungen auf der Plattform selbst an. Und auf jede negative Bewertung kommen hier >1000 positive. Ich hab dort mal nen Rasierer bestellt, alleine für das eine Produkt inkl. Abwicklung gab es 20x mehr positive Bewertungen als die 25 von geizhals.



> ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie man so einen shop überhaupt empfehlen kann.


 Das ist für mich kein Problem. Ich kann deine Engstirnigkeit bezüglich der Bewertungen (Geizhals = das Maß) auch nicht verstehen. 

Und ich wiederhole nochmal, *das ist kein Shop*, es ist eine Plattform. Die 2TB-HD zb. wird von einem Shop mit 92% TOP-Bewertungen verkauft.

Wie gesagt, ich würde niemals etwas hier im Forum verlinken wenn ich nicht absolut davon überzeugt wäre.


Weitermachen.


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ja, ja.

da kannst du noch soviel reden. es macht die plattform nicht besser.
auch wenn es "nur" ne plattform ist, welche uns an andere händler durchreicht, sollte sie eben aufpassen mit welchen händlern sie zusammen arbeitet.

alles was du hier versuchst schön zu reden macht die ganze sache keinen deut besser.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Tausend Dank INU.ID, ein super Schnäppchen; habe gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> ja, ja. da kannst du noch soviel reden. es macht die plattform nicht besser. auch wenn es "nur" ne plattform ist, welche uns an andere händler durchreicht, sollte sie eben aufpassen mit welchen händlern sie zusammen arbeitet. alles was du hier versuchst schön zu reden macht die ganze sache keinen deut besser.


 Hehe, ganz schön "Beratungsresistent". 

Ich fasse abschließend zusammen: Ich habe einen Artikel verlinkt, der inkl. Abwicklung (bis jetzt) von 40 Käufern Bestnoten erhielt (5 von 5 Sternen), und von einem Shop verkauft wird, der von fast 800 Leuten die beste Benotung bekam (5 von 5 Sternen). Du monierst, das dies über eine Plattform (meinpaket.de) läuft (welche übrigens von DHL betrieben wird), welche zwar eine exzellente WOT-Reputation (WOT = Web of Trust = User bewerten Webseiten) von knapp 94% aufweist, und auch im Plattform-Internen-Bewertungsystem fast nur TOP Bewertungen erhalten hat, aber im Preisvergleich namens Geizhals (mit 25 gültigen Bewertungen) nur mit 3,27 bewertet wurde (wobei die erfahrenen User dort mit 2,65 bewertet haben). Kurz, du nennst ca. 30 unzufriedene Kunden (die nachweisbar zumindest tlw. das System nicht mal verstanden haben), und ignorierst dann die vermutlich locker fünfstelligen positiven Bewertungen auf die ich dich hingewiesen hab - und hast (im Gegensatz zu mir) selbst überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit der Plattform.

Das nenn ich mal objektiv/unvoreingenommen. 

Weitermachen.


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hehe, ganz schön "Beratungsresistent".
> 
> Ich fasse abschließend zusammen: Ich habe einen Artikel verlinkt, der inkl. Abwicklung (bis jetzt) von 40 Käufern Bestnoten erhielt (5 von 5 Sternen), und von einem Shop verkauft wird, der von fast 800 Leuten die beste Benotung bekam (5 von 5 Sternen). Du monierst, das dies über eine Plattform (meinpaket.de) läuft (welche übrigens von DHL betrieben wird), welche zwar eine exzellente WOT-Reputation (WOT = Web of Trust = User bewerten Webseiten) von knapp 94% aufweist, und auch im Plattform-Internen-Bewertungsystem fast nur TOP Bewertungen erhalten hat, aber im Preisvergleich namens Geizhals (mit 25 gültigen Bewertungen) nur mit 3,27 bewertet wurde (wobei die erfahrenen User dort mit 2,65 bewertet haben). Kurz, du nennst ca. 30 unzufriedene Kunden (die nachweisbar zumindest tlw. das System nicht mal verstanden haben), und ignorierst dann die vermutlich locker fünfstelligen positiven Bewertungen auf die ich dich hingewiesen hab - und hast (im Gegensatz zu mir) selbst überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit der Plattform.
> 
> ...


 
du schnallst es nicht. oder?

du verlinkst einen vermeindlichen shop der nichts weiter macht als die bestellungen zu anderen shops weiterzuleiten. dabei bestellungen nicht richtig weitergibt bzw. sogar noch an shops die keineswegs ne gute bewertung haben. 
die kaufabwicklung wird über dieses portal abgewickelt. hast du dich mal gefragt, wie idiotisch das ist? ich bestelle in einem portal. dieses leitet weiter an den shop. an schließend bezahle ich ans portal und die senden das wiederum weiter an den shop. moderne wegelagerei. von dir unterstützt. naja, wenns billiger wird, soll mir "noch" egal sein. wenns klappt wie bei anderen portalen ist es eben ein kleines übel. aber doch nicht so.

übrigens wie kommst du darauf das alle bewerter bei geizhals das system nicht verstanden haben?

bis doch bitte nicht so hochnäsig und projiziere den fehler eines einzelnen auf alle. selbst der "erfahrenen user" gibt ne schlechte 2,65. was willst du eigentlich? mal abgesehen, davon, das ein "erfahrener user" nichts anderes heist, als das er schon öfters bewertet hat. ahnung muss er deswegen aber nicht haben.


was meine erfahrung mit der plattform angeht, ich bin halt nicht wie du. ich gebe mein geld halt mit bedacht aus.

und diese heute abgegebene bewertung-> Händlerbewertungen für MeinPaket.de | Geizhals.at Deutschland <-sagt mir nur, das man bei diesem, von mir aus "portal" eben vorsichtig sein sollte.



Beratungsresistent? wow, auf solch eine beratung kann ich verzichten.
du scheinst einer derjenigen zu sein, die dem super freundlichen bankberater vertrauen, weil bei ihm 1000te zufriedene leute nen zufrieden laufendes konto haben. die fünf negativen krassen aussagen werden fleißig ignoriert. sind ja laien wenns aber beim geld anlegen drauf ankommt, scheinst du in richtung "die schweine haben mein ganzes erspartes verbraten" zu tendieren. und er hatte doch 20% gewinn versprochen


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



micha2 schrieb:


> du schnallst es nicht. oder?


Das wird es sein... 

Laß uns das jetzt bitte hier beenden, es ging schon viel zu sehr ins OT, und wir drehen uns eh nur im Kreis.

Weitermachen


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MeinPaket macht echt oft Knaller Angebote ( Rabatte ). Find die meisten Sachen da immer durch den Schnäppchenfuchs.com

Heute übrigens: Duke Nukem Forever für nen schlappen Zehner
Save 50% on Duke Nukem Forever on Steam


----------



## hendrosch (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Ebay kostet ne Battlefield 3 Limited Edition mit allen mir bekannten erweiterungen also auch Warfarepack auch nur 35€.
Is halt nur nen Key.


----------



## mathal84 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ui, beim duke muss ich glatt mal überlegen...


----------



## wiley (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

NAM,sehr geil,wird sofort gekauf.
Space (above and beyond) 2063 kommt übrigens auch im Dzember raus,beide Serien als DVD.

Leider nur 4:3 und Dolby 2.0,aber besser als nix 
Aber was ich mich manchmal frage,warum nicht gleich als Blu-Ray?Gut,es gibt keine Qualitätsverbesserungen,aber man könnte doch wesentlich mehr Folgen auf ne Scheibe klatschen...


----------



## Christoph1717 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nicht nur neue mp3 Alben gibt es bei Amazon am Wochenende günstig, auch ein paar alte sind gerade günstig.

Back To Black: Amy Winehouse: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads    Amy Winehouse Album: Back to Black 3,99
Laut Gedacht (Re-Edition): Silbermond: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads    Silbermond: Laut Gedacht   4,98


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Nicht nur neue mp3 Alben gibt es bei Amazon am Wochenende günstig, auch ein paar alte sind gerade günstig.
> 
> Back To Black: Amy Winehouse: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads    Amy Winehouse Album: Back to Black 3,99
> Laut Gedacht (Re-Edition): Silbermond: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads    Silbermond: Laut Gedacht   4,98


 
Danke für den Tipp, ich packe es heute in den Schnäppchenführer...


----------



## Piy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

vita jetzt bestellbar? maaan, ihr seid ja aufm neusten stand  
vorhin gabs ne e-mail von amazon:

"Guten Tag,

Wir können Ihnen jetzt den Liefertermin fuer Ihre Bestellung (Bestellnummer #302-7121804-6920328) vom 17 Juni 2011 nennen. 

Und hier finden Sie den oder die Artikel mit dem jeweils voraussichtlichen Lieferdatum:

   "PlayStation Vita - Konsole 3G+WiFi"
    Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 23 Februar 2012"





17.JUNI 
ich warte schon monate auf die lieferung


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also wenn ich auf den Link von BF3 PEGI klicke, sehe ich nur dne Preis von 42€.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf den Link von BF3 PEGI klicke, sehe ich nur dne Preis von 42€.


 
Was willst du denn sehen???


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Entschuldige, es stand nämlich 42€ da und bei Amazon 49€. War ein zahlendreher vorhin. Aber wie ich sehe, ist es schon korrigiert worden


----------



## Roterfred (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

BF3  nur € 32.- bezahlt bei  GameCarde


----------



## Rayken (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hmm leider ausverkauft... es gibt nur noch die Limited Edition [PEGI] mit Physical Warfare Pack und Dog Tag Pack für 39,95€.
Es handelt sich hierbei nur um die Digitale Version, freischaltbar und runterladbar per Origin mittels geliefertem Key.

Codes werden da am 27.10.2011 verschickt.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie vertrauensvoll der Händler da ist.... ich finde kein Impressum!

Jede legale Seite sollte ein Impressum haben, man kann unter Kontakt lediglich eine Hotline 
Nummer einsehen und eine E-Mail Adresse.....

Die locken mit Preisen , die selbst EA bei Origin nicht anbietet sehr seltsam... ODER Origin ist einfach wucher^^

Hat da jemand mal wirklich was erfolgreich bestellen können, und auch geliefert bekommen?
Kann keine Rezensionen oder irgendwas anderes über die Firma finden.

Die stellen sich auch nicht als irgendeine Firma vor... riecht irgendwie faul


----------



## Roterfred (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Hmm leider ausverkauft... es gibt nur noch die Limited Edition [PEGI] mit Physical Warfare Pack und Dog Tag Pack für 39,95€.
> Es handelt sich hierbei nur um die Digitale Version, freischaltbar und runterladbar per Origin mittels geliefertem Key.
> 
> Codes werden da am 27.10.2011 verschickt.
> ...




Also GameCarde gibt es schon einige Jahre und ich hab schon sehr viele  günstige Spiele dort gekauft und war immer voll zufrieden.Auch der  Support ist super, auch am Wochenende.Also ich habe denn BF3 Code schon  am 19.10 bekommen und heute früh schon Installiert nur spielen kann ich  erst am 26.10  . Sie verkaufen die Code´s auch bei eBay
Es sind auch sehr viele andere Anbieter günstiger als Origin,das ist keine Kunst


----------



## Rayken (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ok. dann ist ja alles klar, ich finde es trotzdem merkwürdig, dass die da kein Impressum haben und sich nicht als Unternehmen vorstellen.

Ich könnte natürlich per /whoiswho abfrage schauen auf wenn die Adresse registriert ist, aber im Normalfall sollte der Anbieter mit den 
Informationen schon selber rausrücken...

Es sei den es sind irgendwelche per Kredikarten Betrug erschleichte Codes, PSN hack läßt grüßen, und die Codes könnten irgendwann gespeert werden.
Gibt genug schwarze Schaafe auf dem Markt.

Dann schaue ich mal bei Ebay, ob die sich da als Händler ausgeben und ein Impressum haben...


----------



## Roterfred (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei  eBay heißen sie *igx4u*

Link:    *BATTLEFIELD 3 Standard Edition PC EA Origin Scan CD Key /BF3 Uncut DOWNLOAD CODE | eBay

*Wie gesagt ich habe schon ca. 8 Spiele gekauft und hatte nur einmal ein problen mit denn Code was ich dann gleich meldete und ca. 2-3 stunden nach überpüfung der Firma dann einen neuen bekam. Der dann auch funktionierte.


----------



## Rayken (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na ja die meisten negativen Bewertungen sind auf ungültige/gesperrte Codes zurück zu führen... aber 114 Negative Bewertungen in 12 Monaten, im Vergleich zu 18,7k positiven Bewertungen, da ist Wahrscheinlichkeit zu den "geprellten" zu gehören niedrig
Mann kann es ja mal versuchen, allerdings kann man dann nicht auf den Support von EA und co. hoffen, falls da was schief geht.

Ich denke mal die meisten Keys kommen nicht aus dem Europäischen Raum, eher Asien und co. dort werden sie massenweise aufgekauft und dann in Europa verkauft, da läßt sich schon Gewinn mit machen.
Ist halt nur fraglich ob EA und co. die Keys sperrt, wenn diese nur für eine gewisse IP-Range zum Beispiel im Asiatischem Raum gültig sind...

*Das Impressum bestätigt diese Annahme:*
_iGx4u Com_
_Quan Wen__ 402# unit2 31th building NO.11 Wuhou southern section
610000 Chengdu, 四川省
中國_

Ich hatte so einen Anbieter auch mal gesehen 15,99€ für einen Battlefield 3 Key, da hat es mir schon in den Fingern gejuckt, aber der Gesunde Menschenverstand hat mich davor gewarnt zuzuschlagen.
Irgendwie kann bei dem Preis ja was nicht stimmen...

Bei Ebay würd ich da nur per Paypal bezahlen, falls was schief geht direkt Rückabwicklung. Allerdings nützt das sicherlich nichts wenn der Key im Nachhinein gesperrt wird.


----------



## hackology (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Beim Kauf von Keys gibt es keinen Kaufschutz und somit wird das nichts "mit einfach zurückbuchen". 

Des weiteren wird hier nicht die Limited Ed. verkauft. Will man darauf wirklich verzichten?


----------



## Roterfred (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Doch sie haben auch die Limited Ed.  Ich habs jedenfalls schon Installiert und ich bezahl immer mit Paypal. Warum sollte es bei Codes keinen schutz geben? Ich habe jedenfalls schon mal meine €5.- zurückbekommen obwohl es nur eine freischaltung für eine Livesendung war, was aber nicht ging weil der Satwagen kaputt war.


----------



## Rayken (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich frage mich natürlich auch warum es gerade bei keys keinen käuferschutz seitens Paypal gibt?
Bin gerade faul die AGB´s von Paypal durchzulesen, daher wer den Ausschnitt hat posten


----------



## hackology (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es war früher so = kein Käuferschutz bei digitalen Produkten. Und dazu zählt wohl auch ein Key für Software.

Denke nicht, dass sich daran etwas bis jetzt geändert hat.


----------



## Roterfred (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Stimmt ich habs nachgelesen. Aber ist mir egel ich war und bin schon lange zu zufrieden mit den Onlinehändler und hab mir schon sehr viele Euros gespart und hatte noch keine Probleme mit Steam oder EA (Origin).


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

BF 3 gibts bei gameladen.com günstiger 

Shooter,PC Games Code,Günstig kaufen & kostenlos downloaden bei Gameladen.com

Battlefield 3 Uncut (PC) € 31.99

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (PC) € 41.99

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (Uncut) + SpecAct Kit + Dog Tag € 48.99
^^^die hab ich eben bestellt  
die 2 keys fürs specAct Kit und DogTag sind schon hier  "NUR 2?"

ich natürlich schon voll gefrustet  an den Support  "Hey 2 Keys aber nicht der für BF3 " und die antwort keine 10min später 

Hallo,

die Codes für die Limited Edition von 'Battlefield 3' können wir leider 
erst zum Releasedatum am 27.10. versenden. Die zusätzlichen Codes können 
Sie dann zusammen mit dem Hauptspiel einlösen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr gameladen Team

muhhahahhaha lol die für 31€ geht glei  lol bezahlste mehr darfst länger warten ? ULTRA LOL

so nun knapp 2st später erhalte ich mit einmal eine Mail mit meinem BF 3 Key 

egal muss ich nicht verstehen.... ICH HAB IHN und es saugt schon


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

DER TITEL TRÜGT!

Man denkt, es gäbe die Battlefield 3 USK18-Version MIT ALLEN Boni, heißt allen 3 Pakcs + DLC für 42€. DAS STIMMT NICHT.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da muss ich widersprechen. Da steht ganz klar "Battlefield 3 ab 42 Euro USK 18". Da steht nicht "Battlefield 3 Limited" oder "Battlefield 3 sonst was".


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> BF 3 gibts bei gameladen.com günstiger
> 
> Shooter,PC Games Code,Günstig kaufen & kostenlos downloaden bei Gameladen.com
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aha kannte ich bisher nicht dieses Tool, werd auch mal testen...

Ein Firefox Addon... daher liebe ich Firefox


----------



## Gerry (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon hat meine im Feb. 2011 bestellte USK 18 LE gestern Morgen schon abgesandt und heute geliefert. So lange vor dem Release hatte ich noch nie ein Spiel. Werde aber trotzdem vor dem WE kaum Zeit haben. Daneben wird Origin den Start evtl. sowieso erst ab Donnerstag zulassen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gerade gesehen und bestellt:
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Limited Edition [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Online Game Shop UK
für 31,53€


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ab heute gibt es bei Steam Halloween Sale "Tonnen weise" gute Angebote. 
Die Aktion läuft bis Sonntag abend und gilt für alle Spiele die im weitesten Sinne Gespenstisch sind.
zb. Gostbusters The Video Game 2,49€,   
     BioShock 1 oder 2 für je 4,99€, 
     Left 4 Dead 1 oder 2 für je 6,79€

Da bin ich froh, das ich mich nicht für BF3 entschieden habe (mag die ganze Serie nicht so).
Für das Geld gibt es eine Hand voll neuer Steam Titel. Dumm gelaufen für EA.


----------



## Spinal (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

danke für den Tipp. Bioshock 2 hole ich mir. Und L4D2 vielleicht auch nochmal, falls bescuh da ist kann man schön koop spielen


----------



## Ryan_Cooper (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Uncharted 3 steht aber nicht, dass man noch das PS3 Bluetooth Headset gratis dazubekommt. Entweder ich habe es überlesen oder die Aktion ist schon vorbei.  Außerdem ist das Spiel eh schon draußen... (bei Amazon verfügbar). Also kann man es eh nicht mehr vorbestellen.


----------



## eVoX (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aktion mit dem HS gabs, es steht auch weiter unten


> *GÜNSTIGER* - Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (59,00) - Release am 2.11., *Vorbesteller bis 1.11. erhalten PS3 Bluetooth Headset gratis!*


Es scheint so, dass es früher released wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ryan_Cooper schrieb:


> Bei Uncharted 3 steht aber nicht, dass man noch das PS3 Bluetooth Headset gratis dazubekommt. Entweder ich habe es überlesen oder die Aktion ist schon vorbei.  Außerdem ist das Spiel eh schon draußen... (bei Amazon verfügbar). Also kann man es eh nicht mehr vorbestellen.


 
Ja, das hat Amazon falsch gesagt, jetzt ist die Aktion wirklich beendet.


----------



## Blue_Gun (1. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Alternate gibts beim kauf eines Aerocool XPredator einen 30€ Gutschein:

ALTERNATE


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem DJ Hero Bundle, gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (2. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Casino Royale (Collector's Edition, 3 DVDs im Digipack & Slipcase) [Deluxe Edition] - ab 4,88 € + 3,00 € Versand

-> zwar keine Blu-Ray, aber für echte Bond-Fans reichlich Bonusmaterial zum kleinsten Preis


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Link nicht mehr verfügbar....


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie kann die so billig sein?


----------



## spinal227 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> PNY PNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5 - Bei Computerpool günstig kaufen.
> 
> für nen fuffi ne nvidia 560.


 
Hab mal eine bestellt. Ich geb dann hier Feedback, ob's geklappt hat.


----------



## H3!nZ (5. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke für den Hinweis habe auch mal eine bestellt mal sehen obs es funktioniert.


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hab auch mal bestellt, mit paypal, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Rayken (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hört sich echt günstig an... aber irgendwie fast zu schön um wahr zu sein, fürn 50iger würd ich die auch kaufen wollen....

die karte kostet normal 199$ also ~ 144€ für circa 160€ wird es in bekannten shops verkauft...
ich weiß echt nicht wie computerpool auf den preis kommt...

überlege ob ich mal per nachname bestelle und meine alte gtx 260 ersetzte


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Echt geile Sache. Danke, Danke...  
Ist es unverschämt, wenn man gleich zwei für 100€ Bestellt ? 
Ich könnte wirklich gut eine neue Karte gebrauchen, da ich noch ne Geforce 8800GTS habe.
Hoffentlich klappts, ich habe auch mit paypal Bezahlt.


----------



## rAveN_13 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da wurde schlicht die 1 vergessen .


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hatte auch Bedenken, aber wenn man mit PayPal zahlt kann ja nichts schief gehen. Entweder man bekommt die Karten spottbillig oder sein Geld zurück.


----------



## eVoX (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die sammeln jetzt über WE eure Daten, und Montag bekommt jeder von euch erstmal eine Storno.


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Die sammeln jetzt über WE eure Daten, und Montag bekommt jeder von euch erstmal eine Storno.


 
Geniale Geschäftsidee


----------



## Rayken (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Da wurde schlicht die 1 vergessen .


 
kann schon gut möglich sein... hab mal in deren Shop gestöbert, für den Preis bekommt man da entweder ne
*ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 ZONE Edition DDR3*

für 48,74€ bzw. ne  
* ZOTAC GeForce GT430 HDMI 1024MB DDR3*

für 51,61€

ich hab mal auch per Paypal eine Grafikkarte bestellt, entweder ich bekomme ne Storno die Woche
oder die Karte

ich glaube aber eher auch, da hat eine Aushilfskraft beim einpflegen einen Tippfehler gemacht^^, aber schauen wir mal...


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier ein echtes Schäpchen (falls amazon sich nicht geiert hat..)  ist die mp3 Musik dort.
Nicht nur die Alpen am Wochenende für 5€ sind günstig, es gibt auch schon welche für 2,98€ hier ein Teil davon:
*
Stronger (Deluxe Version)*Kelly Clarkson | Format: MP3-Download  (da habe ich letztes Wochenende noch 5€ bezahlt)
In Diesem MomentRoger Cicero | Format: MP3-Download
Mylo XylotoColdplay | Format: MP3-Download
The AwakeningJames Morrison | Format: MP3-Download
Wir Sind Am LebenRosenstolz | Format: MP3-Download
CarouselLuxuslärm | Format: MP3-Download


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer eine unhörbare High-End-Karte haben will, sollte bei der KFA² zuschlagen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jetzt müsste die nur noch günstig sein. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Abzüglich des Preises für den Kühler und _Batman_ bist du bei netto ~300 Euro für die GTX 580. Nicht günstig? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rayken (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Und wo kann man die kaufen? Der Link im Artikel fehlt...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Einmal ziemlich am Anfang (Spezialangebote, ganzer Absatz), einmal unten bei Elektronik.  Den unteren Link hat's tatsächlich gefressen, sollte aber gleich wieder drin stehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rayken (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

danke...

verdammt ist schon günstig für die TOP Leistung, aber momentan sieht es ein bißchen lau aus in meiner Kriegskasse-.-
hoffe ja dass ich die GTX 560er fürn fuffi bekomme


----------



## Sysnet (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> PNY PNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5 - Bei Computerpool günstig kaufen.
> 
> für nen fuffi ne nvidia 560.


 
Habe auch direkt mal zwei geordert. Wird aber sicher nichts werden. Hatte so einen Fall schon mal bei einer netten SSD und hatte da auch gleich drei geordert. Zwei Tage später kam dann die Info das dies ein Fehler sei und man die SSD auch nicht zu dem Preis verkaufen müsse etc..  Aber versuchen kann man es ja nochmal. Ist nur blöd wenn jetzt so viele bestellen - fällt sofort auf. Sonst würden ein paar evtl. einfach so rausgehen, ohne das es jemand merkt.


----------



## Stevii (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das wird sicher nix. 
Aber man versuchts ja immer wieder ^^


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Abzüglich des Preises für den Kühler und _Batman_ bist du bei netto ~300 Euro für die GTX 580. Nicht günstig?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Naja, nicht ganz, aber hast schon recht. 

Ist aber leider schon ausverkauft. ;(


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder ein bisschen was...

Amazon.de: Games:Saint Row: The Third Pre-Order-Aktion

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=260742947&pf_rd_i=301052

Amazon.de: Games: Anno 2070 - Pre Order Aktion

Amazon.de: Games: WoW Cataclysm / Authenticator Promo


http://www.amazon.de/Lantern-Steelb...=sr_1_19?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1320664958&sr=1-19

Captain America SteelBook exklusiv bei Amazon.de 3D Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Super 8 BD Combo Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

http://www.amazon.de/Cowboys-Aliens...ef=sr_1_2?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1320664935&sr=1-2


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein bisschen was...
> 
> Amazon.de: Games:Saint Row: The Third Pre-Order-Aktion
> 
> ...


 
Danke, einige Sachen habe ich im Schnäppchenführer aufgenommen.


----------



## Stevii (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die GTX 560 ist übrigens nichtmehr unter den Link auffindbar, ich warte schon auf den Storno.


----------



## spinal227 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hab zwar noch keine Mail oder so bekommen aber auf der Webseite steht bei mir bereits:
"Status: Artikel storniert: sonstige Gründe"
War ja klar...

Egal, dafür hatte ich bei der KFA2 Glück.


----------



## Axel_Foly (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für nur 41,90 incl. Versand


----------



## Rayken (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Stevii schrieb:


> Die GTX 560 ist übrigens nichtmehr unter den Link auffindbar, ich warte schon auf den Storno.


 
Eingang:07.11.11 16:57:06_*Ihre Bestellung vom 2011-11-06;  Kundennummer: xxxx*_

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
_am 2011-11-06 bestellten Sie über unsere Website  www.computerpool.de 1x den Artikel PNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5 Artikelnummer 7310012205._
_ Auf unserer Website www.computerpool.de  wurde der Artikel  aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers nur mit 49,11 €  anstatt mit 191,69€ ausgewiesen. Bitte entschuldigen Sie  dies._
_Rechtlich verhält es sich so, dass alleine aufgrund des  Eingangs Ihrer  Bestellung bei uns und unserer Bestätigung, dass die  Bestellung bei uns  eingegangen ist, noch kein Vertrag über den Erwerb  derPNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5zum   Stückpreis von 49,11 € zustande gekommen ist. Wie Sie unserer   Bestellbestätigung und unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen  entnehmen  können, wird ein Kaufvertrag erst mit Zugang der Ware beim  Kunden bzw. dem  Zugang einer Auslieferungsbestätigung wirksam._​_Da  es sich sowohl bei der Artikel- und Preisauszeichnung  als auch bei der  Bestellbestätigung und jeder etwaigen weiteren  Erklärung mit diesem Inhalt um  einen Irrtum handelt, fechten wir diese  rein vorsorglich an und nehmen von der  Lieferung derPNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5 Abstand.              Wir haben dazu die bestellten Artikel storniert.
Bitte seien Sie  versichert, wir bedauern den Fehler sehr._
_Sie erhalten dieses Schreiben innerhalb der  nächsten Tage auch auf dem Postwege. _
_Freundlich grüßen Sie aus Hamburg _
_Roy Vieregge
              Geschäftsführung _
_Uwe Orgas
              Geschäftsführung	          _

komischer Fehler, hätt ja noch verstehen können, dass die ne 1 vor der 49,11€ vergesen haben... aber so ne komische krumme Abweichung ist komisch

schade, dass die das gemerkt haben sind wohl stutzig geworden , warum aufeinmal zig Karten bestellt wurden^^


----------



## T'PAU (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für 'ne GTX 560 (non-Ti) knapp 192 € ??


----------



## Sysnet (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jo, ist normal echt teuer bei denen die Karte. Ich habe die Mail aber leider auch schon erhalten.


----------



## Slipknot79 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

>_Bitte seien Sie  versichert, wir bedauern den Fehler sehr.

_Gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Betroffenheit zeigt man durch Versand solcher Artikel_ 
_


----------



## Rayken (7. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >_Bitte seien Sie  versichert, wir bedauern den Fehler sehr.
> 
> _Gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Betroffenheit zeigt man durch Versand solcher Artikel_
> _


 
Oder einen Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf

Ich weiss nicht ob man das unter irreführende Werbung einordnen kann schließlich war der Artikel auch bei den Preissuch-maschinen wie Idealo gelistet..
andererseits Irrtümer können passieren...

Ich habe damals kulanterweise eine PS2 für 150€ bekommen wo die noch 250€ gekostet hat, sprich Einkaufspreis, weil die bei Media Markt einen Fehler bei der Werbung gemacht hatten und
unter einem Bild der PS2 50€ runter geschrieben haben....  hatte so einen Vorbestellzettel bekommen weil an dem Tag wo ich da war hieß es ausverkauft

Online Shop und realer Shop sind wohl 2 andere Dinge, damals hatten etliche Leute angedroht MM zu verklagen worauf die sich dann auf den Kompromiss eingelassen haben allen Vorbestellern die PS2 zum Einkaufspreis zu verkaufen.


----------



## Gerry (8. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Betroffenheit zeigt man durch Versand solcher Artikel_
> _


_

Dann müsste das aber Amazon grundsätzlich so handhaben und den Verlust an anderer Stelle wieder einsparen. Wenige sollen sich durch Irrtümer nicht zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit bereichern._


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vorbestellbar:
Das Schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten - Limitierte Collectors Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games

4 für 30€

Amazon.de: 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR

5 für 30€

Amazon.de: 5 Blu-rays für 30 EUR

Exklusiv bei Amazon: Harry Potter
Harry Potter - Die komplette Collection Blu-ray Box exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Die Purpurnen Flüsse 1+2 Blu Ray
http://www.amazon.de/Die-Purpurnen-...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0DXRMXVYVDADWRTJB8D4


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Statt Modern Warfare 3 für 49 Euro, Pistole + Schlauch für nur 9,90 EUR! 
http://www.pearl.de/a-NC2125-5413.shtml?vid=911


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Statt Modern Warfare 3 für 49 Euro, Pistole + Schlauch für nur 9,90 EUR!
> http://www.pearl.de/a-NC2125-5413.shtml?vid=911


 
Ist ja genial! oO 

Danke für den Link!


----------



## -angeldust- (9. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Statt Modern Warfare 3 für 49 Euro, Pistole + Schlauch für nur 9,90 EUR!
> Wasserschlauch, Faltschlauch: Royal Gardineer 12m Flach Gartenschlauch mit Spritzdüse & Pistole - Flachschlauch / Bewässerung



HAHAHAHAHAHA was für ein Vergleich!!!
Aber ob Du mit diesem Post wirklich jemanden dazu bringst das anstatt MW3 zu kaufen???
Die Tendenz liegt hier glaube ich bein 0,00%.
Oh mann was ein geiler Vergleich! Danke!


----------



## Christoph1717 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nochmal zurück zu dem Angebot Geforce 560 für 49,11 €:
Ich habe heute ein "echten Brief" mit der Post bekommen, da steht das selbe drin wie in der E-mail neulich.
Das hätten sie sich echt sparen können....  nur Geldverschwendung und Altpapier was ich entsorgen muß. 
Kurz hatte ich Hoffnung, das ein Gutschein oder so drinn ist....   aber so sehe ich kein Sinn in dem Brief.


----------



## Sysnet (10. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die wollen sich halt rechtlich absichern. Könnte ja jemand auf die Idee kommen die GTX560 einzuklagen.


----------



## Rayken (10. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jup hab den Brief auch bekommen, aber man sieht deutlich das es ein Massenbrief ist, nicht mal eine Persönliche Anrede tsss..


Da hat sich keiner wirklich Mühe damit gegeben, ist haargenau die gleiche E-Mail in schwarz, der "Auszug" scheint eingescannt zu sein vom Original Brief Oo sehr professionel ... 
hab auch gedacht da gibts nun einen kleinen Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf aber nix...

Da kann ich den Brief ja gleich praktischerweise mal meinem Anwalt zum lesen geben, aber mal vorher die Rechtschutzversicherung fragen wozu zahlt man diese den sonst, die sollen mal auch was zu tun haben für ihr Geld...


----------



## spielbubi (10. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, ein Angebot im Internet ist halt nicht bindend. Auch wenn eine Bestellung aufgegeben wurde, ist noch kein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen. Stichwort invitatio ad offerendum. Da wird auch keine Rechtsschutzversicherung was machen können.
Mit der Aufgabe der Bestellung wird quasi ein Kaufangebot zum Produkt gemacht, welches der Verkäufer annehmen kann oder auch nicht. In diesem Fall hat er das Angebot nicht angenommen, also gibt es auch kein Kaufvertrag und somit auch nichts zum Einklagen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



spielbubi schrieb:


> Naja, ein Angebot im Internet ist halt nicht bindend. Auch wenn eine Bestellung aufgegeben wurde, ist noch kein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen. Stichwort invitatio ad offerendum. Da wird auch keine Rechtsschutzversicherung was machen können.
> Mit der Aufgabe der Bestellung wird quasi ein Kaufangebot zum Produkt gemacht, welches der Verkäufer annehmen kann oder auch nicht. In diesem Fall hat er das Angebot nicht angenommen, also gibt es auch kein Kaufvertrag und somit auch nichts zum Einklagen.


 
Genau so ist es. Keine Chance für Schnäppchenjäger...


----------



## Stevii (12. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Streng genommen war es ja nichtmal ein Schnäppchen..
Eher ein Fehler.

Aber ich glaub kaum, dass jemand den Betreiber angeschrieben hat und ihn darauf hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Stoneburner (14. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Preisverfall ist echt krass.
http://www.viel-deal.de/2011/11/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3-fur-unter-20-euro/
Ich mein klar, russischer Key, aber trotzdem. Da fühlt man sich doch als Erstkäufer aus DE verarscht...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Stoneburner schrieb:


> Der Preisverfall ist echt krass.
> http://www.viel-deal.de/2011/11/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3-fur-unter-20-euro/
> Ich mein klar, russischer Key, aber trotzdem. Da fühlt man sich doch als Erstkäufer aus DE verarscht...


 
Da weiß man halt nie, ob die Keys dann nicht doch gelöscht werden, wenn man die in DE nutzt...


----------



## Rayken (14. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Stevii schrieb:


> Streng genommen war es ja nichtmal ein Schnäppchen..
> Eher ein Fehler.
> 
> Aber ich glaub kaum, dass jemand den Betreiber angeschrieben hat und ihn darauf hingewiesen hat.


 
Ich denke mal da sind ~10-100 Bestellungen eingegangen und da sind die dann im Einkauf stutzig geworden, das Ihre überteuerte Grafikkarte so großen Anklang hat....

Dann hat mal jemand geguckt zu welchem Preis die Grafikkarte im System drin steht.... und schnell mal den Chef informiert, der dann dieses Schreiben aufgesetzt hat. Der Azubi, der den Artikel falsch eingepflegt hat, hat dann einen aufm Deckel bekommen.

Wahrscheinlich sind die 50€ der Einkaufspreis... ~+/- 20%. Und man hat anstatt dem Verkaufspreis, den Einkaufspreis eingetragen. 


Wären nur 1-2 Bestellungen eingegangen hätten die denke ich mal nix gemerkt.
Die Leute, die letzendlich die Waren verschicken, kennen doch meist den Wert nicht.


----------



## Gerry (14. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Stoneburner schrieb:


> Der Preisverfall ist echt krass.
> http://www.viel-deal.de/2011/11/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3-fur-unter-20-euro/
> Ich mein klar, russischer Key, aber trotzdem. Da fühlt man sich doch als Erstkäufer aus DE verarscht...



Um von einem Preisverfall zu reden, musst du schon die Preise der seriösen Quellen vergleichen und nicht den Kauf einer Originalversion mit einem key-Shop vergleichen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme für 51,90 bei ZackZack ist auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aber...
1. Das ist noch eine PCI Karte, eventuell sollte man jetzt eher auf PCIe x1 oder so setzten. 
2. Ist das nicht wirklich super Günstig, da es zb. bei ebay das Model für 40€ gibt. Bei einem ausländischen Händler sogar nur 29,99$ = ca 22€


----------



## DannyL (16. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Stevii*
> ...


Es hat tatsächlich eine recht penetrante Person den möglichen Fehler gemeldet, hat sich in den Augen vieler potentieller Kunden sehr beliebt gemacht. Ich nutze das Mein-Deal-App auf meinem iPhone und da outete sich diese Person in den Kommentaren. Die Möglichkeit ein Schnäppchen zu machen, habe ich natürlich genutzt, wobei meine 460 GTX nicht wesentlich schlechter gewesen wäre, aber meine Freundin hätte sich über eine neue Grafikkarte gefreut, bei dem Preis.

Das mit dem technischen Fehler bezüglich eines Zahlenvertippers ist immer so eine Sache, dann hätte ich die 149,11 Euro verstanden, aber nicht den krummen Betrag.

@Christoph1717
bei dem Preis würde ich mir keine X-Fi holen, finde das etwas zu teuer, da bekommt man mittlerweile die etwas höherwertigen Varianten wie beispielsweise die X-Fi Titanium mit PCIe-Anschluss für schlappe 52 Euro. Die billigen Varianten haben teilweise einen funktionsreduzierten Chip und da kann man auch bei Onboard-Sount bleiben. Ich will die Karten nicht schlecht reden, bin bis auf kleinere Treiber-Probleme sehr zufrieden mit meiner X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series zufrieden, vor allem mit dem schönen Front-Panel.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Pain war mal wieder wühlen^^ 

Die drei Musketiere Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Imaginaerum (Limited Digibook inkl. Kalender 2012 u. Poster / exklusiv bei Amazon.de): Nightwish: Amazon.de: Musik

Händemeer Limited Boxset inkl. 2 DVDs, Live-CD und 2 Bücher: Amazon.de: Frei.Wild: DVD & Blu-ray

http://www.amazon.de/Frei-Wild-Händ...MLCO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321523346&sr=8-2

Lenkrad bestellen - Need for Speed The Run GRATIS dazu

http://www.amazon.de/b/ref=amb_link...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=262327307&pf_rd_i=514450



Wieder bestellbar:
Sucker Punch Extended Cut 2 Discs Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Rayken (17. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



DannyL schrieb:


> Es hat tatsächlich eine recht penetrante Person den möglichen Fehler gemeldet, hat sich in den Augen vieler potentieller Kunden sehr beliebt gemacht. Ich nutze das Mein-Deal-App auf meinem iPhone und da outete sich diese Person in den Kommentaren. Die Möglichkeit ein Schnäppchen zu machen, habe ich natürlich genutzt, wobei meine 460 GTX nicht wesentlich schlechter gewesen wäre, aber meine Freundin hätte sich über eine neue Grafikkarte gefreut, bei dem Preis.
> 
> Das mit dem technischen Fehler bezüglich eines Zahlenvertippers ist immer so eine Sache, dann hätte ich die 149,11 Euro verstanden, aber nicht den krummen Betrag.


 
Ist nicht war Oo, welcher Arsch macht den sowas, diese Person hat auf jedenfall einen auf den Deckel verdient.
ich habe mich auch schon gewundert warum computerpool so fix gehandelt hat...

Ich als Student, hätte die Grafikkarte gut gebrauchen können, ich kann da nicht immer unsummen für ne gute Karte ausgeben.
Ich kaufe Hardware die müssen einfach mindestens 2-3 Jahre halten, mehr gibt mein Budget derzeit nicht her.

Wie erwähnt habe ich noch einen Zotac GTX 260 Amp2, die Karte ist nicht schlecht, aber wo jetzt immer mehr Directx 11 Spiele rauskommen, hätte sich ein Umstieg gelohnt...

Hatte auch schon überlegt die GTX 260 zu verkaufen und eine Directx 11 fähige Grafikkarte zu kaufen, aber was bekommt man heutzutage schon noch für eine GTX 260

Der Sprung von einer GTX 260 zu einer GTX560 würde sich schon lohnen bei mir, da liegen immerhin 2 Generationen dazwischen.


----------



## Gerry (17. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> aber was bekommt man heutzutage schon noch für eine GTX 260



Will meine MSI 260 GTX OC auch gerade verkaufen. Zumindest laut Ebay sind nicht viel mehr als € 50,00 drin.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nicht das Aldi mein bevorzugter Hardwarehändler wäre, aber nächste Woche gibt's ne externe 2TB HDD für momentan läppische 79€ (Aldi Süd)
Link ist noch nicht vorhanden, geht glaube ich erst ab Donnerstag


----------



## -angeldust- (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht das Aldi mein bevorzugter Hardwarehändler wäre, aber nächste Woche gibt's ne externe 2TB HDD für momentan läppische 79€ (Aldi Süd)
> Link ist noch nicht vorhanden, geht glaube ich erst ab Donnerstag


Marke???
Medion oder wie heißt die Standardmarke von Aldi nochmal?
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden mit nem Link plz.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jep, Medion. Ist sogar USB3.
Und dann gibts für 99,99 noch ne Nas mit 1,5TB

Ich werd den link setzen sobald die Infos Online sind.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht das Aldi mein bevorzugter Hardwarehändler wäre, aber nächste Woche gibt's ne externe 2TB HDD für momentan läppische 79€ (Aldi Süd)
> Link ist noch nicht vorhanden, geht glaube ich erst ab Donnerstag


 
Kann ich bestätigen, Angebot gilt ab Donnerstag (Update: den 1.12.!). Hoffe die bekommen nach der HDD-Krise überhaupt die beworbene Lieferung...


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab mir zum Glück noch 2 Lacie 2TB im MM geholt für 59 Euro das Stück.


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich bin kein Konsolen Fan, aber wer eine PS3 haben will, sollte sich heute mal die ebay WOW! Angebote ansehen.
WOW! Angebote - Täglich viele attraktive Auktionen und Festpreisangebote zum Knüller-Preis.    Da gibt es eine neue PS3 slim für 199,00 € inklusive Gratis Versand


Da es beim Conrad neulich das Angebot mit der 2TB Festplatte für 69,99 nicht mehr gab, werde ich morgen beim Aldi mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo gibts denn zur Zeit günstige High End Grakas?


----------



## Schnitzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Da es beim Conrad neulich das Angebot mit der 2TB Festplatte für 69,99 nicht mehr gab, werde ich morgen beim Aldi mal vorbei schauen.


Nicht Morgen, nächste Woche Donnerstag


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht Morgen, nächste Woche Donnerstag


Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich bin zwar morgen sowieso beim Einkaufen, aber nach der Platte brauch ich dann nicht suchen.


Ab jetzt gibt es bei Steam wieder reichlich Sonderangebote als "Herbst Sale" mit bis zu 75% Rabatt


----------



## -angeldust- (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hm bin mir auch unschlüssig mit der Platte. Ne neue Externe wär schon schick.
Aber Medion? Was haltet Ihr von der Marke? Ich eigentlich nicht viel...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Hm bin mir auch unschlüssig mit der Platte. Ne neue Externe wär schon schick.
> Aber Medion? Was haltet Ihr von der Marke? Ich eigentlich nicht viel...


 
Soweit ich weiß baut Medion keine Festplatte... die HDD ist also bestimmt von Seagate oder WD... nur das Gehäuse ist vermutlich von Medion. Müsste man mal aufschrauben...


----------



## -angeldust- (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ah sehr gut danke für die Info!
Na damit könnte ich mich dann anfreunden!
Weiß da jemand genaueres was verbaut wird?


----------



## Spinal (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es werden auch nicht selten Hitachi Platten verbaut. Ein eventuelles Qualitätsproblem bei Medion ist dann wahrscheinlich eher der USB Controller. Das hatte ich mal (nicht mit Medion) bei einer sehr günstigen externen Festplatte, die wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Festplatte ausgebaut und lief einwandfrei.

Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt und diese Platte wurde offenbar schonmal im September verkauft, damals war wohl eine Samsung HD204UI OEM drin. Ob das die gleichen Platten sind, ist natürlich nicht sicher. Es gibt aber auch Gerüchte, dass Aldi das Angebot zurückgenommen hat.

Edit: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Herbst Sale bei Steam, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Portal 2 für 10,19 Euro
Duke Nukem Forever für 6,79 Euro
Orcs must Die für 3,49 Euro
Mass Efect 2 für 4,99 Euro

bye
Spinal


----------



## Knobelmann (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> Edit: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Herbst Sale bei Steam, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> Duke Nukem Forever für 6,79 Euro
> 
> ...


 
Denke ich daran zurück das ich mir die CE zum Vollpreis (70€)geholt habe könnte ich mir irgendwie in den Allerwertesten beißen -.-


----------



## Yibby (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hab mir auch letztens Orcs Must Die für 14 Euro geholt, nun 3.50  das ist immer ärgerlich. Aber auch die 14 Euro haben sich bei Orcs Must Die gelohnt .. also nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ALDI SÜD - Technik Angebote ab Donnerstag, 1. Dezember
Bitte schön, wirklich viele Infos kommen da aber auch nicht rüber.
Den obligatorischen Rechner gibts natürlich auch.


----------



## dustyjerk (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na, ob der Erscheinungstermin (31.12.2011) mal stimmt bei StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm 
Ich warte aber erst noch auf die Collectors-Box  Als Zergspieler ist das ja wohl ein Muss!


----------



## MaxNag (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Na, ob der Erscheinungstermin (31.12.2011) mal stimmt bei StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm
> Ich warte aber erst noch auf die Collectors-Box  Als Zergspieler ist das ja wohl ein Muss!


 
ud den Preis von 60€ find ich auch ganz schön happig, meinte Blizz nicht mal, dass es als Addon nur so 30€ kosten soll?


----------



## Rayken (24. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

60€ für Starcraft II: Heart of the Swarm... ein echtes schnäppchen!

Wer da nicht zugreift ist ...... 
Aber mal echt ein Addon als Vollpreis Artikel anbieten zu wollen ist doch mal unter aller sau.

Ich werd mal warten bis es wieder eine Amazon Aktion gibt 2x Heart of the Swarm für 40€ oder so
und mir das dann mit einem Freund teilen.

Für 60€ bekommt man so manch anderes neues Vollpreisspiel und nicht einen Addon Aufguss.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> 60€ für Starcraft II: Heart of the Swarm... ein echtes schnäppchen!
> 
> Wer da nicht zugreift ist ......
> Aber mal echt ein Addon als Vollpreis Artikel anbieten zu wollen ist doch mal unter aller sau.
> ...


 
Ich denke mal bei dem Preis wird es nicht bleiben... hier greift ja eh die Amazon-Vorbestellergarantie...


----------



## Zergoras (25. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Preis ist ein Platzhalter, nicht mehr. Ich warte auf die Collectors Edition, die andere ist aber auch vorbestellt.


----------



## jobo (25. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Culcha Candela Flätrate: DAs neue Album schon für 5€ bei Amazon!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schnäppchentipps für alle, die der Meinung sind, dass man als Käufer eines Produkts nicht mehr Gedanken an DRM verschwenden sollte, als derjenige, der sich die Sachen illegalerweise aus dem Netz zieht:

---

Nur heute ("black friday sale") gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Musik aus zehn Indie-Spielen ab 1 US-Dollar oder die Musik aus siebzehn Indie-Spielen ab lediglich 10 US-Dollar zu erstehen: Indie Music Bundle

Die Musik liegt im MP3-Format mit 320 kbit/s vor und ist DRM-frei. Nach dem Abschluss des Bezahlvorgangs könnt ihr die Musik über die angegebene Adresse beliebig oft herunterladen. Als Bezahlmethoden gibt es leider nur Paypal und Google Checkout.

---

Beim Humble Indie Bundle läuft derzeit übrigens mal wieder eine Aktion: The Humble Introversion Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
Bei Indie Royale (fast durchgängig DRM-frei, selten Steam-Zwang) lohnt sich ebenfalls regelmäßig ein Besuch, derzeit lässt sich das "Really Big Bundle" vorbestellen: The Difficult 2nd Bundle - IndieRoyale

---

Wie jedes Wochenende gibt es bei GOG und Dotemu für kurze Zeit eine Reihe reduzierter Spiele. Dabei handelt es sich wie gewöhnlich um etwas ältere Titel, die mit einem Windows-7/Vista-geeigneten Installer (Details auf der jeweiligen Spiele-Seite) und ohne DRM daherkommen:
GOG.com
Download and Play classic PC, online and iPhone games - DotEmu


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich würde gerne liken, Stephan, aber wir haben den shice Like-Button in der Ruka nicht aktiviert.


----------



## Meat Boy (25. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vielen Dank Stephan für deinen Schnäppchentipp! 
17 Soundtracks für knapp 8 € ist ein Super-Mega-Ultra-Deal.


----------



## killer89 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ick freu mir über den Herbst-Sale bei Steam  da hab ich schon das ein oder andere Game abgesahnt 

Schöne Sache das, da nehm ich auch gern Steam in Kauf - alles besser als die Pest Origin...

MfG


----------



## Hackman (26. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Deus Ex Human Revolution gibt's heute bei Direct2Drive für schlappe 17,50. €
Da es ein Steam Spiel ist, braucht ihr den gekauften Key nur im Steam adden.


----------



## Curry (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was muss ich dabei genau tun, um um 17Uhr Battlefield3 zu bekommen?

Gibts da ne Liste oder muss ich um Punkt 17uhr das in den Warenkorb legen?


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Deus Ex: Human Revolution (PC, USK 18) (28,97) 
Ist jetzt nicht so der Renner, wenn bei amazon für 18er Spiele 5 Euro Versand dazukommen.
Beim Steam Herbst Sale gab es das Spiel am Wochenende für 25€ ohne Versandkosten...  ich habe aber verzichtet, da es nicht mein Fall ist. 

Mit etwas Glück gibt es heute Abend SC II zu einem guten Preis, da ich es "immer noch nicht" habe.  
20€ wäre super wegen den Versandkosten, aber knapp darunter währe auch OK.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Curry schrieb:


> Was muss ich dabei genau tun, um um 17Uhr Battlefield3 zu bekommen?
> 
> Gibts da ne Liste oder muss ich um Punkt 17uhr das in den Warenkorb legen?


 
Du musst auf der Landing Page von Amazon das Produkt in den Warenkorb legen. Am besten um 17 Uhr  

Alle Infos:
Schnäppchen: Cyber Monday heute u.a. mit Battlefield 3 - JETZT IM ANGEBOT: Harry Potter Filmbuch für 28,83 - Acer 27 Zoll für 229,00 - PS3 Bluetooth Headset 11,97 - M&M Heroes VI für 23,97 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Yeah, diesmal kann man sogar was ergattern,
hab grad den Belkin Conserve Switch Überspannungsschutz... für 29 € geschossen


----------



## ReaCT (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich Trottel, wollte mir das PS3 HS sichern, habe aber den Angebotsablauftimer mit dem Angebotsstartcountdown verwechselt


----------



## Re4dt (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Warum muss BF3 genau dann zum kauf freigegeben werden wenn ich nicht zuhause bin! !!!
Weis jemand von euch für wie viel Euro das Triton Headset Verkauft wurde?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Musst Du halt Jemanden beauftragen. 

Herr Waadt hat für mich auch was gekauft, wo ich noch nicht im Office war.


----------



## The_Checker (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Warum muss BF3 genau dann zum kauf freigegeben werden wenn ich nicht zuhause bin! !!!
> Weis jemand von euch für wie viel Euro das Triton Headset Verkauft wurde?



Das Headset ist für 70,97€ über den virtuellen Ladentisch gegangen.


----------



## diener23 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*freu* Battlefield für 33 Euro *.*

ich habs wer noch?


----------



## jensi251 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja man, BF3 hat sich voll gelohnt.


----------



## Rayken (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Warum muss BF3 genau dann zum kauf freigegeben werden wenn ich nicht zuhause bin! !!!
> Weis jemand von euch für wie viel Euro das Triton Headset Verkauft wurde?


 
Ich finde den Preis für Battlefield 3 nicht gerade günstig... 33,97€ + 5€ Sonderversand wegen USK 18 ergibt 38,97€
bei MM hab ichs für 44€ gesehen, eine Ersparnis von gerade mal 5,03€...

Hatte eher gedacht das Amazon es für die Hälfte anbietet so um die ~20 - 25€, der Sonderversand wegen USK 18
ist doch mal was für die Hose.

Die Amazon Aktion ist dieses Jahr nicht so der Hammer, die Preise sind nicht gerade super Schnäppchen!

Eine 50%ige Ersparnis das wäre ein schnäppchen, aber so warte ich einfach noch ein paar Monate, Spiel läuft ja nicht weg
und wird mit der Zeit sicherlich noch günstiger.


----------



## jensi251 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Versand 18+ ist wirklich der letzte Dre^^.


----------



## Hademe (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nix dabei für mich.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> ....aber so warte ich einfach noch ein paar Monate, Spiel läuft ja nicht weg
> und wird mit der Zeit sicherlich noch günstiger.


 
Find ich auch, das lohnt sich nicht. Ich werd mir das Spiel BF3 vermutlich nächstes Jahr holen, hoffentlich gibt da noch die Lt. Edition. Bin mal gespannt wieviel SC2 kosten wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



diener23 schrieb:


> *freu* Battlefield für 33 Euro *.*
> 
> ich habs wer noch?



Ich hatte es auch sofort im Einkaufskorb für 33€.

Hab´s sofort wieder rausgekickt, weil ich das nicht als Mega-Schnäppchen empfunden habe. Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich es mir tendenziell eher sowieso nicht kaufen wollte. Für 15 € hätt ich´s mir als "Grafik-Demo" zugelegt 

Aber 33€ waren mir zu teuer, also wieder rausgekickt aus dem Einkaufskorb.


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da wollte ich mir The Witcher 2 bestellen und dann zeigt mir amazon den Warenkorb nicht an.
Als er dann wieder sichbar war, war das Angebot abgelaufen und man wollte wieder den vollen Preis haben.
...Tolle Wurst...


----------



## Re4dt (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also bei mir funzt es. Ich kann the Witcher in den Warenkorb legen und dort ist er auch. 
Schade das BF immernoch so teuer ist...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch sofort im Einkaufskorb für 33€.
> 
> Hab´s sofort wieder rausgekickt, weil ich das nicht als Mega-Schnäppchen empfunden habe. Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich es mir tendenziell eher sowieso nicht kaufen wollte. Für 15 € hätt ich´s mir als "Grafik-Demo" zugelegt
> 
> Aber 33€ waren mir zu teuer, also wieder rausgekickt aus dem Einkaufskorb.


 ~33€ ist der Standardpreis wenn man es sich von "der Insel" importiert ... 

Obwohl ich ja sonst grosser Amazon-Fan bin finde ich den Cyber Monday einfach nur grottig, die paar wirklich guten Angebote sind derart limitiert dass diese sofort weg sind, auch weil es professionelle Händler gibt, die mit eigenenen Scripts direkt noch in der Sekunde der Freischaltung des Angebots sich diese bereits sichern. Das, was dann noch vorrätig ist, ist ... "nett", aber mehr auch nicht, wirkliche Totschlagangebote haben die da heute jetzt nicht gehabt.


----------



## Rayken (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon packt tatsächlich einige Ihrer "Schnäppchen" Ladenhüter vom Montag wieder ins heutige Programm

Das einzigste was für mich heute Interessant wäre, ist das Wacom Bamboo Pen und Touch Tablet, allerdings ist es bei Amazon 
für 75€ normal Preis gelistet der billigste Preis bei Idealo liegt bei 53,89€ inclusive Versand!

Vermutlich wird Amazon es für um die 53€ als Schnäppchen verkaufen wollen

Amazon versucht hier tatsächlich einige Ihrer Ladenhüter als Schnäppchen unter dem 
Deckmantel des Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Thuesday/Wednessday zu verkaufen...  

Wer eine Preissuchmachine bedienen kann und nicht auf den Amazon Cyber Monday Hype hereinfällt 
wird das ein oder andere schnäppchen nicht unbedingt als sehr günstig ansehen mit einer immensen Preisersparnis.

Hey vielleicht packen die am letzten Tag nochmal alle ihre vermeintlichen nicht verkauften Schnäppchen noch mal in die
Cyber Wednessday Aktion^^


----------



## frido007 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja sie wollen auch was verdienen / ihr Lager räumen.


----------



## Llares (29. November 2011)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Shit, gestern Skyrim bestellt... Naja, nachher nochmal probieren und bei Erfolg die alte Bestellung zurück schicken...


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Collectors Edition von Diablo III ist endlich gelistet! 

Diablo III - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Die Collectors Edition von Diablo III ist endlich gelistet!
> 
> Diablo III - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games


Darauf wartest Du schon lange oder?
Meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass Du da schon öfters mal was zu gepostet hast .


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Darauf wartest Du schon lange oder?
> Meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass Du da schon öfters mal was zu gepostet hast .



Jaaa! Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel!  
Noch besser wäre es, wenn man sie schon vorbestellen könnte.


----------



## ReVan1199 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Cool! Finde es wirklich Klasse das ihr das hier immer macht(lassen wir die prozentuale Gewinnbeteiligung außen vor^^)

Ich kaufe mir heute auf jedenfall Skyrim, da ich das für Weihnachten gerne will


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe auch über die PCGH Seite gestern das Starcraft2 gekauft um eure Seite zu unterstützten.
Aber der Seiten Titel mit 5 Zeilen finde ich aktuell sehr unübersichtlich.
Auch die vielen Links zu den Artikeln führen bei mir nur zur Cybermonday Startseite und ich muss den Artikel dann selber suchen. 
Da hätte man sich die Links auch sparen und die Seite etwas kürzer halten können.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch über die PCGH Seite gestern das Starcraft2 gekauft um eure Seite zu unterstützten.
> Aber der Seiten Titel mit 5 Zeilen finde ich aktuell sehr unübersichtlich.
> Auch die vielen Links zu den Artikeln führen bei mir nur zur Cybermonday Startseite und ich muss den Artikel dann selber suchen.
> Da hätte man sich die Links auch sparen und die Seite etwas kürzer halten können.


 
Wir haben das mal etwas optimiert und die Links gezielter gesetzt. Leider gibt es aber auch Einschränkungen von Amazon, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss...


----------



## Rayken (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Cool! Finde es wirklich Klasse das ihr das hier immer macht(*lassen wir die prozentuale Gewinnbeteiligung außen vor^^)*


 
daher sind die Schnäppchen beim Cyber Monday nicht sooooooo günstig, PCGH bekommt ja auch noch was ab


----------



## jensi251 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Skyrim ist echt für nen guten Preis zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

"War" - 27,97 war ein Hammer, das hätte ich niemals erwartet.


----------



## rAveN_13 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja 28€ für Skyrim sind super. Hab so mit 35-38€ gerechnet aber so günstig nehm ich es auch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hätte maximal auf 37 Euro gewettet. Das wäre auch noch ein guter Kurs gewesen.


----------



## XT1024 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Skyrim ist echt für nen guten Preis zu haben.


 Zum Glück gibts dieses Forum, sonst wäre diese Aktion auch wieder an mir vorbei gegangen. 
Nach dem Motorola xoom-Fiasko gestern wenigstens Skyrim für 27,97€ einkassiert - und ich wollte mir das diese Woche noch woanders kaufen.


----------



## jensi251 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also ich habe es noch bekommen und das war warscheinlich das beste Monday Angebot überhaupt.


----------



## gug (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

habe auch noch skyrim bekommen! nach dem bugfestival der pre-release version die ich auch ohne steam spielen konnte  habe ich mich nun entschlossen mir skyrim zu kaufen und damit auch alle patches zu bekommen!
da kam der cyber monday eigtl gerade recht


----------



## WhackShit007 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



diener23 schrieb:


> *freu* Battlefield für 33 Euro *.*
> 
> ich habs wer noch?


 
ich. war ein tolles angebot!


----------



## Khalinor (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So, auch noch Skyrim für den PC bekommen da jemand seinen Kauf nicht abgeschlossen hat 

Bei 28 Euronen kann man echt nicht meckern.

Der Cybermonday scheint ja doch etwas "gesitteter" abzulaufen dieses mal. Hat Amazon zumindest dazu gelernt.


----------



## ReaCT (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Khalinor schrieb:


> So, auch noch Skyrim für den PC bekommen da jemand seinen Kauf nicht abgeschlossen hat
> 
> Bei 28 Euronen kann man echt nicht meckern.
> 
> Der Cybermonday scheint ja doch etwas "gesitteter" abzulaufen dieses mal. Hat Amazon zumindest dazu gelernt.


 
Bitte, Bitte nichts zu danken

Freue mich schon aus die Ohne Limit BD


----------



## Pas89 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dieses Jahr bin ich auch zufrieden, sind teilweise echt gute Sachen dabei und hab bis jetzt alles was ich haben wollte auch bekommen. Freue mich besonders auf die Fast & Furious Box. Für 27,97 kann man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

habs zeitlich nicht geschafft. mist.
hoffnung liegt jetzt auf dem x mas sale bei steam....


----------



## borni (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-angeldust- schrieb:


> habs zeitlich nicht geschafft. mist.
> hoffnung liegt jetzt auf dem x mas sale bei steam....


 
Ja, ziemlich dumm... waren wohl wieder nur ne Hand voll Exemplare... Bin 18:07 Uhr drauf und da war dann auch nichts mehr zu machen...
Naja, werde es auch so machen und auf Steam X-Mas Sale warten...


----------



## joel3214 (29. November 2011)

Wollen die misch verarschen???
Hatte kaspersky schon sicher da hängt sich das gesamte Internet auf ein Button vor der Bestellung Bestätigung grummel
Komisch isbnur an mir lag es nicht und nicht nur Amerzon war betroffen auf pcgams USW. Kamm bzw. Komme ich auch nicht wirklich 20min Lade Zeit


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Skyrim-Angebot war ja mal wohl die Frechheit 
2 Wochen nach Release für die Hälfte rauskloppen grenzt doch an Wettbewerbsverzerrung


----------



## Overclocker06 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Lovefilm Paket war auch nicht ohne, 6 Monate Flat 1 für 19€ statt 12€ pro Monat. Steht sogar drin, dass das auch für Bestandskunden besteht. aumen: Bin ich mal gespannt. 
Bei Skyrim hätte ich mich können ärgern, ich hatte die Möglichkeit alle Versionen zu kaufen dabei hab ich es doch schon. 

Aber so richtige Megaklopper wie letztes Jahr (Windows 7 für 50€, PS3 für 180€) sind bis jetzt noch nicht dabei. =(


----------



## Rayken (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

verdammt das Playstation 3 Bluetooth Headset war mal billig 11,97€, hätt ich nicht gedacht...
leider zu spät gesehen-.-


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Overclocker06 schrieb:


> Das Lovefilm Paket war auch nicht ohne, 6 Monate Flat 1 für 19€ statt 12€ pro Monat. Steht sogar drin, dass das auch für Bestandskunden besteht. aumen: Bin ich mal gespannt.
> Bei Skyrim hätte ich mich können ärgern, ich hatte die Möglichkeit alle Versionen zu kaufen dabei hab ich es doch schon.
> 
> Aber so richtige Megaklopper wie letztes Jahr (Windows 7 für 50€, PS3 für 180€) sind bis jetzt noch nicht dabei. =(



Beim Lovefilm-Angebot habe ich auch zugeschlagen, sonst aber nix gefunden... Bestandskunden können sich das Geld auch gutschreiben lassen, falls man nicht das teure Flatrate-Paket braucht...


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Logitech G700 - Maus ist mit € 55,00 (regulär € 69,00) zwar kein Superschnäppchen, aber jetzt gibt es endlich einen Grund meine MX1000 in Rente zu schicken (die läuft und läuft...). Ihr könnt übrigens noch über 1h lang zuschlagen.

Ansonsten habe ich heute Morgen noch bei der Transcend 32GB MicroSD-Card für € 25,00 (regulär € 32,50) zugeschlagen.


----------



## XT1024 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Overclocker06 schrieb:


> Aber so richtige Megaklopper wie letztes Jahr (Windows 7 für 50€, PS3 für 180€) sind bis jetzt noch nicht dabei. =(


 Ne bis auf das xoom und Skyrim hält sich das für meinen Geschmack arg in Grenzen.
Und dann gibt es noch solche Schnäppchen wie eine SD-Karte für -1,79€ oder ein USB Stock für -1,64€ 
Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren aber das ist doch lächerlich 

Mehr glück beim nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Christoph1717 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke PCGH Team, die Schnäppchen News Seite geht jetzt besser.
Auch ein Danke an amazon, Montag Abend bestellt und heute Mittage ist mein SC2 schon da.
Dabei war das "normaler Gratis Versand" und ich wohne auch etwas abseits, da dauern Online Bestellungen normal etwas Länger.

Gestern habe ich mir noch das Snow Patrol mp3 Album für 3,99€ heruntergeladen, aber das ist ja keine Kunst. Die sind wohl unbegrenzt vorhanden...


----------



## ReaCT (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Risiko ist ja mal echt daneben. 1€ Reduzierung zum normalen Preis, der auch so von Amazon vetrieben wird. Wahrscheinlich hatte man wohl ausversehen vergessen das Spiel noch auf UVP anzuheben


----------



## SOADTony (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gestern Abend noch schnell die Fast and the Furious BD Box ergattert


----------



## IronAngel (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Tolle Sache definitiv! 

Ich dachte eigendlich da wäre nichts dabei für mich. Aber da ich eh einen neuen Monitor brauch, hab ich ebend beim Acer S240HLBID zugeschlagen. Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht. Mehr als 150 Euro wollte ich eh nicht für einen Monitor ausgeben, da kam mir das Angebot für 130 Euro recht.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das hatte ich auch vor.
Im Warenkorb wird immer 129€ angezeigt, auf der letzten Seite vor dem Bezahlen dann wieder 159?


----------



## IronAngel (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

nicht irritieren lassen, übers cyber monday Angebot in den Warenkorb ziehen. Zur Kasse gehen, dort wird dann der Rabatt von 30 Euro angezeigt. Vielleicht auch vorher einloggen, so hab ich es jedenfalls gemacht.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hat geklappt - HDR Triologie für 9,97 ist dann mal direkt mit in den Korb gewandert.
Ist aber blöd gemacht, erst wenn die Bestellung abgeschickt ist sieht man den reduzierten Preis


----------



## Overclocker06 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Beim Lovefilm-Angebot habe ich auch zugeschlagen, sonst aber nix gefunden... Bestandskunden können sich das Geld auch gutschreiben lassen, falls man nicht das teure Flatrate-Paket braucht...



Weißt du ob man mehrere Gutscheine kaufen bzw. einlösen kann? Dann könnte ich heute wieder zuschlagen. 

Edit: Gut, hat sich erledigt, kann man gar nicht bestellen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es geht auch noch biliger als 3,99
Hier ein Doppelalbum für 0,49€ <---   DAS GANZE Album nicht nur ein Titel 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003IJLTQ4/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Exile On Main Street (Deluxe Edition)
The Rolling Stones | Format: MP3-Download

Update: immer noch günstig, hatte wohl nichts mit den "Cyber Monday" Angeboten zu tun, sonst wäre es jetzt wieder teuer.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Es geht auch noch biliger als 3,99
> Hier ein Doppelalbum für 0,49€ <---   DAS GANZE Album nicht nur ein Titel
> Exile On Main Street (Deluxe Edition): The Rolling Stones: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, packe es mal in den Schnäppchenführer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Es geht auch noch biliger als 3,99
> Hier ein Doppelalbum für 0,49€ <---   DAS GANZE Album nicht nur ein Titel
> Exile On Main Street (Deluxe Edition): The Rolling Stones: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads
> 
> ...


 
Hammer, das kann ja nur ein Bug sein.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Fakt ist: Ich lade es gerade für die 49cent runter.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habs schon längst gezogen. Da kostet mich ja das Rippen meines Originals mehr.


----------



## jobo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hey, ihr solltet mal ein Auge auf den THQ-Adventskalender werfen! 
shopTHQ - Adventskalender 

Darksiders: 5€ 

Metro 2033: 5€

Homefront: 7,50€

und viele mehr!!!


----------



## Christoph1717 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich war haute in der Mittagspause beim ALDI in Alzey, eine recht kleine Stadt mit ca 15000 Einwohner bei mir in der Nähe.
Dort gibt es sogar zwei Filialen (Industriegebiet und City) aber es war keine 2TB Festplatte mehr zu bekommen 
(wie beim Conrad im Mainz neulich für 69,99 auch, aber Wucherpreise mit mir nicht, ich kann warten ).
Laut eines Mitarbeiter wurde schon kurz nach Ladenöffnung die ganze PC-Abteilung "geplündert",  es gab wohl welche für 79,99.

Ich könnte echt  ...   PIEP ....  wenn ich einen von denen erwische, die es nur kaufen um es in der "Bucht" zu verscherbeln.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habs schon längst gezogen. Da kostet mich ja das Rippen meines Originals mehr.


Wenn dein Original wirklich ein selbiges ist und nicht nur eine ältere "remastered" CD würde ich mir die Mühe trotzdem machen.
Für sub 50cent darf ich mich zwar kaum beschweren, die neue Version ist aber schon arg undifferenziert laut gedreht mit den bekannten Folgen für Details.


----------



## Rayken (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

witzig das ganze Album kostet 49cent, wenn man jedoch nur einen Titel davon haben will kostet der 99cent


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> witzig das ganze Album kostet 49cent, wenn man jedoch nur einen Titel davon haben will kostet der 99cent


Gut, das ich es auch gleich gekauft hatte, jetzt kostet es 9,99€ 
Das ist mal kurz eine Steigerung auf das 20fache...  

Nach gut zwei Monaten hat mir GMX den versprochenen amazon Gutschein doch noch geschickt. 
Lieder etwes zu Spät für den Cybermondy, aber besser spät als nie. 

Der amazon Adventskalender ist ja bisher nicht so der Renner das mp3 Album Fallen Empires von Snow Patrol habe schon am Dienstag günstiger bekommen, der Rest brauche ich nicht.

Update: bei Zack-Zack gibt es einen guten Deal: USB3 Platine + Quick Port XT = 19,99€
http://www.zack-zack.com/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=9748


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für Leute in der Region um Hannover:

In Celle hat gestern (also am 01.12.11) ein neuer Saturn aufgemacht. Da gibt besondere Angebote wie 33 € für jedes BF3, Skyrim, Assassins Creed Revelations, Tron Evolution für 9 € und NFS Hot Pursuit für 9 € und andere, für alle drei Plattformen. Außerdem gabs eine Xbox 360 4 GB mit Kinect und zwei Spielen für 179 €. Zudem eine Wii für 99 €. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen, ob es das heute auch noch gibt, ich werde gleich noch einmal hinfahren.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Für Leute in der Region um Hannover:
> 
> In Celle hat gestern (also am 01.12.11) ein neuer Saturn aufgemacht. Da gibt besondere Angebote wie 33 € für jedes BF3, Skyrim, Assassins Creed Revelations, Tron Evolution für 9 € und NFS Hot Pursuit für 9 € und andere, für alle drei Plattformen. Außerdem gabs eine Xbox 360 4 GB mit Kinect und zwei Spielen für 179 €. Zudem eine Wii für 99 €. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen, ob es das heute auch noch gibt, ich werde gleich noch einmal hinfahren.


 
Wow, das sind ja Cyber-Monday-Preise


----------



## Malloy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hi,

eine bescheidene frage, warum funktioniert der link zu dem extra-tipp vom amazon blitz-angebot nicht?

gruß, malloy.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Malloy schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> eine bescheidene frage, warum funktioniert der link zu dem extra-tipp vom amazon blitz-angebot nicht?
> 
> gruß, malloy.


 
Oh, anscheinend hat Amazon die Seite abgeändert. Sollte gleich wieder funktionieren. Oder nimm gleich diesen Link: Amazon.de: Bücher: Trade-In Aktion 75


----------



## Malloy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Oh, anscheinend hat Amazon die Seite abgeändert. Sollte gleich wieder funktionieren. Oder nimm gleich diesen Link: Amazon.de: Bücher: Trade-In Aktion 75


 
danke vielmals


----------



## >ExX< (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Samsung Galaxy S I9000 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Bei Mindfactory im Schnäppshop
Ein Samsung Galaxy S I9000, für 187.

Bei Amazon sinds ca. 306€ 

Edit: * Reparaturware, evt. Gebrauchsspuren u./od. fehlenden bzw. unvollständigem Zubehör*
Deshalb ist es so günstig


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich finde es schade, das amazon den Cybermondy zu einer "Art von Dauerevent" aufblasen will.
Das ist doch so, wie wenn jeden Tag Weihnachten wär. Dann ist es nichts mehr besonderes wo man sich trauf freuen kann 

Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Adventskalender Angebote, wo ich meinen GMX-Gutschein für die günstige "Fast & Furios 5 Collectors Box" + Big Bang Theory Staffel 1+2 eingelöst habe.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das amazon den Cybermondy zu einer "Art von Dauerevent" aufblasen will.
> Das ist doch so, wie wenn jeden Tag Weihnachten wär. Dann ist es nichts mehr besonderes wo man sich trauf freuen kann
> 
> Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Adventskalender Angebote, wo ich meinen GMX-Gutschein für die günstige "Fast & Furios 5 Collectors Box" + Big Bang Theory Staffel 1+2 eingelöst habe.


 

stimmt regelmäßig günstige dinge sind echt langweilig 

ich hoffe die ironie fällt ein wenig auf!!


----------



## XmuhX (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ou Fein, im Adventskalender auf Amazon.de ist ja wieder nur Müll zu haben!

Hätte mir eben fast n Stick geholt, aber dieser war woanders wieder billiger, da Amazon durch den Zugzwang zum abschließen der Bestellung gleich noch 3€ Versandkosten haben will! 
Der nächste Interessante Artikel für mich ist leider erst um 12:30Uhr erhältlich. 

Edit:
Soooo, Eastpak Umhängetasche für knapp 33€ ist Mein!...hoffe das Ding taugt was als Schlepptoptaschenersatz, und den ganzen anderen Kram den ich immer rumschleppen muß!


----------



## xaxis (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

amazon is echt nicht dumm 
hab letztens was ganz fieses live entdeckt

PS3 Wireless Headset preis : 32 eur
seit cyber monday startet neupreis : 40 eur
cyber monday preis : 24 eur

wenn man bedenkt das es Revision 1 war weil Revision 2 erschienen ist für 34 ! euro neu...


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

War heute auc total verwundert über den CM.
Wie oft ist der denn jetzt???
Jeden Wochestart bis Weihnachten oder was???


----------



## Zombiez (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Harmony 900 für 120€ geschossen, hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Re4dt (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also ich habe mir Nikkos Sculpture gekauft. Zwar nur 5€ günstiger gewesen. Aber ich liebe diesen Duft einfach und die meisten Mädchen auch


----------



## Rayken (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-angeldust- schrieb:


> War heute auc total verwundert über den CM.
> Wie oft ist der denn jetzt???
> Jeden Wochestart bis Weihnachten oder was???


 
Na bis alle Ladenhüter raus sind Amazon muss doch die Lager leer räumen


----------



## hackology (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist nicht immer im Dezember Inventur ?


----------



## Rayken (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Ist nicht immer im Dezember Inventur ?


 
fast leere Lager weniger zum zählen^^, ne aber Inventur muss doch nicht zwingend im Dezember sein.
_
"Sinnvoll scheint es vor allem für Einzelhandelsbetriebe, die  Stichtagsinventur nicht in einer umsatzhohen Periode durchzuführen. Das  Geschäftsjahr (max. 12 Monate nach § 240 (2) HGB), welches sich nicht  mit dem Kalenderjahr decken muss, sollte dementsprechend so gelegt  werden, dass diese für die Inventur ausgeschlossen wird.  "_

  Quelle: Alles über Rechnungswesen (Buchführung, Bilanzierung) und Steuern: Software, Seminare, Forum, News -> obiges ist ein Auszug aus der Stichtagsinventur


----------



## Species0001 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Als ich hier gelesen hatte, dass die BD-Komplettbox von Battlestar Galactica für 59,99 € angeboten wird, hatte ich mich schon sehr gefreut, aber auf Amazon steht die nur für *EUR 125,97 €*...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja, war leider nur tagsüber so


----------



## XmuhX (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, abgesehen davon das der Cybermonday am Montag den 12.12.2011 nochmals startet, bin ich jetzt auch im Adventskalender entgültig vorsichtig mit zu schneller klickerei! 
Trockner wird heute mit 57% Preisnachlass von ehemals 649€ angeboten, was woanders jedoch immernoch billiger ist als bei Amazon heute. In diesem Beispiel ist ja wohl offensichtlich das die Preise künstlich angehoben wurden, damit ein fetter superRabatt gegeben werden kann...nicht mit Mir!


----------



## Sinister213 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da werden ja auch die UVPs angegeben was schon ne Schweinerei ist, da es ja nirgends zum UVP angeboten wird.
Das wird nur hingeschrieben damit die Preisminderung größer wirkt und dadurch größere Prozentzahlen dastehen damit die Leute kaufen.

Ein Freund von mir (Ladenbesitzer) hatte mal ein Experiment gemacht.
Ein Tischbackofen stand bei ihm im Laden für 50€. Wollte keiner haben eine Woche lang(1 - 2 Käufe).
In der darauf folgenden Woche stellt er ihn für 60€ hin mit einem Schild [50% Rabatt!!! UVP: 120€]. Ergebnis der ganzen Geschichte: >20 Verkäufe in der Woche


----------



## XmuhX (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir (Ladenbesitzer) hatte mal ein Experiment gemacht.
> Ein Tischbackofen stand bei ihm im Laden für 50€. Wollte keiner haben eine Woche lang(1 - 2 Käufe).
> In der darauf folgenden Woche stellt er ihn für 60€ hin mit einem Schild [50% Rabatt!!! UVP: 120€]. Ergebnis der ganzen Geschichte: >20 Verkäufe in der Woche



Das ist geil! 
...aber auch erlaubt? Bin da nicht im Bilde was an tricks straffrei durchgeführt werden darf, aber ich könnte mich gut in der Rolle des Verkäufer vorstellen!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn die UVP wirklich so hoch ist kann man ihm wohl keinen Vorwurf machen. Wenn nicht bzw. nicht mehr kann das dagegen bestimmt Ärger geben.


----------



## Sinister213 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Erlaubt ist das schon. Ich glaub man darf bloß nicht über den UVP gehen.
Und in eine großen Elektro"fach"handel stand der gleiche Ofen für ca 80€ (was er nicht wert war). Aber halt auch [REDUZIERT!!!] deswegen gingen die dort weg ^^


----------



## hackology (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

UVP oder nicht. Keiner wird gezwungen etwas zu kaufen. Wer sind nicht vor dem Kauf informiert ist halt selber schuld. Denn natürlich will ein Händler sein Produkt besonders schmackhaft machen, ist doch klar oder? 

CM bei AMA finde ich dennoch toll. Welcher Händler macht das schon und bietet sonst insgesamt einen so guten Service. Gibt es kein Schnäppchen als Blitzangebot, dann wird eben nix gekauft.


----------



## Christoph1717 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dieser Link funktioniert bei mir nicht, es erscheint Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden...
MP3-Highlights des Jahres 2011 zum Top-Preis

Ich finde den Amazon Adventskalender nicht besonders toll, aber heute am 8. 12. das mp3 Album   Before The Dinosaurs         von Aura Dione für 3,99€ ist OK. 

Der real hat diese Woche einige DVD-Boxen für 9,99 im Angebot: zb. Ice Age 1-3, Rush Hour 1-3 und Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3, ....
Das sind pro Film nur 3,33


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Dieser Link funktioniert bei mir nicht, es erscheint Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden...
> MP3-Highlights des Jahres 2011 zum Top-Preis
> 
> Ich finde den Amazon Adventskalender nicht besonders toll, aber heute am 8. 12. das mp3 Album   Before The Dinosaurs         von Aura Dione für 3,99€ ist OK.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren. Aktuell machen Links zu Amazon Probleme - warum auch immer...


----------



## Spinal (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> UVP oder nicht. Keiner wird gezwungen etwas zu kaufen. Wer sind nicht vor dem Kauf informiert ist halt selber schuld. Denn natürlich will ein Händler sein Produkt besonders schmackhaft machen, ist doch klar oder?


 
Seh ich ganz anders. Für uns ist es immer leicht, mal eben im Internet Preise zu vergleichen, aber wenn ich in einen Laden gehen will ich ehrlich beraten werden und mich nicht vorher informieren müssen, denn genau dazu geh ich ja in den Laden. Und es gibt genug Dinge, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe und mich freue, eine gute Beratung zu finden (was leider nicht immer gegeben  ist).
Das die Ware dann dort etwas teurer ist, ist verständlich und das bezahle ich auch gerne. Aber irgendwie ist da ja heute nicht mehr modern.

bye
Spinal


----------



## hackology (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> aber wenn ich in einen Laden gehen will ich ehrlich beraten werden und mich nicht vorher informieren müssen
> bye
> Spinal



UVP = ist doch ehrlich. Den hat der Hersteller so festgelegt und jeder Wiederverkäufer kann doch damit werben, wenn er möchte. 

Wir reden hier aber nicht von Phantasie UVPs. 

Und wenn du gerne in einen Laden gehst, ja dann wird der Preis meistens nah an dem UVP liegen. Schließlich kostet die Beratung etwas. Amazon berät da in der Hinsicht nicht, dennoch ist es legitim den UVP zu erwähnen. Ich sehe da keinen Beschiss seitens des Wiederverkäufers. Man kann sich höchstens informieren, ob "da einer noch billiger kann".


----------



## Spinal (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja ist richtig, da hast du recht  

Und nun b2t 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

The Witcher 1 und The Witcher 2 gibt es als Bundle bis zum 10. Dezember als DRM-freie Downloads für umgerechnet 18 Euro: Holiday Celebrations Begin! Get The Witcher 2 & The Witcher: Enhanced Edition for $23.99! - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com

Die UFO Trilogy (UFO Aftermath, UFO Aftershock, UFO Afterlight) ist ebenfalls als DRM-freier Download bis morgen nachmittag für schlanke 4 Euro erhältlich: http://www.dotemu.com/en/download-game/1730/ufo-trilogy


----------



## nyso (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren. Aktuell machen Links zu Amazon Probleme - warum auch immer...


 
Ne, geht immernoch/wieder nicht...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder ein paar Angebote...  


Amazon.de: Games: Assassins's Creed Revelations Steelbook Aktion

Lenkrad bestellen - Need for Speed The Run GRATIS dazu

5 EUR sparen bei USK 18 / PEGI Titeln



Amazon.de: DVD und Blu-ray Sonderangebote


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie viel soll Aassassins Creed im steelbook kosten, sorry kann nicht rauf  Wie lange ist die aktion?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das gibt es leider nur für PS3 und Xbox 360. 

PS 3: 53,90€
Xbox 360: 52,60€


----------



## Taurin (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Beim Mediamarkt gibt es left 4 dead in EA Classics gelbe dvd hülle für 2.99 € 
habe mir gleich 2 exemplare geholt ^^ coop modus mit kumpel.

Gibts jetzt auch bei steam aber für 5 €, sowohl aber left 4 dead 1 und 2 für jeweils 4,99


----------



## Christoph1717 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

SC2 gab es beim Cybermondey noch ein Euro günstiger, aber wer nichts abbekommen hat kann auch jetzt noch gut zugreifen.
*Fast & Furious Five 5 - Limited Collector's Box für 8,61€
*

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

Das hat wohl jemand beim amazon Adventskalender für 16,97 gekauft und auf einen guten Verkaufspreis mit Gewinn gehofft...  
Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte nur Kaufen, was man selber braucht, alles andere kann wie hier auch daneben gehen + unnötiger Zeitaufwand. Zumindest ebay und die Post kann sich freuen, die machen immer ein gutes Geschäft, egal bei welchem Preis.


----------



## Russel Grow (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon stinkt, das sich die Balken biegen!


----------



## RapToX (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Taurin schrieb:


> Beim Mediamarkt gibt es left 4 dead in EA Classics gelbe dvd hülle für 2.99 €
> habe mir gleich 2 exemplare geholt ^^ coop modus mit kumpel.
> 
> Gibts jetzt auch bei steam aber für 5 €, sowohl aber left 4 dead 1 und 2 für jeweils 4,99


 mein beileid... die geschnittene version vom media markt sollte man sich nun wirklich nicht freiwillig antun


----------



## Sysnet (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gibt es doch aber bestimmt ne Möglichkeit das auch Uncut zu spielen.


----------



## rafterman80 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi habe mir gestern Left4Dead2 für 4,99€ über Steam geholt. Jetzt sagt nicht das das auch geschnitten ist oder?


----------



## Vhailor (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schade, wieder nichts dabei. Hab ja son bißchen auf die Performance MX und 2-3 andere Sachen gehofft...nunja. Bestell ich mir ne Bifi und das Glühwein 6er Pack


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rafterman80 schrieb:


> Hi habe mir gestern Left4Dead2 für 4,99€ über Steam geholt. Jetzt sagt nicht das das auch geschnitten ist oder?


 
Doch, die DE ist geschnitten. Hättest du in Steam UK kaufen müssen...


----------



## Spinal (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rafterman80 schrieb:


> Hi habe mir gestern Left4Dead2 für 4,99€ über Steam geholt. Jetzt sagt nicht das das auch geschnitten ist oder?


 
Die Originalversion ist in Deutschland beschlagnahmt, also darf weder importiert noch irgendwie verbreitet werden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Modern Warfare 2 gibts bei Steam heute (->19 Uhr) für 12,49€.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MW 3 beim Cyber Monday bei Amazon.
Beginn ab 18.45 Uhr.
Preis steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Spinal (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Anno 2070 im Amazon Adventskalender für knapp über 35 Euro 

Hätte ich mir gerade nicht Anno 1404 zugelegt, würde ich es mir überlegen :/ 
So....überlege ich es mir auch 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

50 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Spiele bei Gog: GOG.com (Tipp: oben die Genres durchklicken)


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Argh! Die Fritzbox aus dem Kallender würde mich ja reizen. Allerdings sind die Rezessionen teilweise echt vernichtend. -.-


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Argh! Die Fritzbox aus dem Kallender würde mich ja reizen. Allerdings sind die Rezessionen teilweise echt vernichtend. -.-


 
Habe die 7390 selbst und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Läuft einwandfrei wie man das von AVM eigentlich gewohnt ist.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Habe die 7390 selbst und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Läuft einwandfrei wie man das von AVM eigentlich gewohnt ist.


Ich hab noch die 7270 zuhause. Die hat eigentlich immer treue Dienste geleistet. Reizen würde mich daher die 7390 schon. 

Pains Tante Edit sagt:

Hab sie mir jetzt bestellt.  
Thx @ Daniel!  
Für den Preis muss man einfach zugreifen.  *Grins*


----------



## Bennz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Habe die 7390 selbst und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Läuft einwandfrei wie man das von AVM eigentlich gewohnt ist.


 
ich bin geizig und nur der Preis hatt mich vom Kauf (bis vorhin) abgehalten mir eine zu hollen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die 7270 zuhause. Die hat eigentlich immer treue Dienste geleistet. Reizen würde mich daher die 7390 schon.
> 
> Pains Tante Edit sagt:
> 
> ...


 
Gute Entscheidung, die kostet ja sonst auch über 200 Euro... die 7390 gab es bei mir zum 1&1-Anschluss gratis dazu... kann man sich also auch überlegen, falls man noch kein VDSL hat und 35 Euro pro Monat sind okay - allein schon wegen der Fritzbox.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung, die kostet ja sonst auch über 200 Euro... die 7390 gab es bei mir zum 1&1-Anschluss gratis dazu... kann man sich also auch überlegen, falls man noch kein VDSL hat und 35 Euro pro Monat sind okay - allein schon wegen der Fritzbox.



Bei 1&1 bin ich schon lange.  Aber den Vertrag muss ich eh mal prüfen. Vllt. spendieren die mir ja noch eine Fritzbox.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hab die 7390 auch. das teil ist echt genial. hat mich noch nie enttäuscht.
ich nutze die labor firmwares.
bin auch schon ewig bei 1und1. hab aber letztes jahr die 7390 für 29.- gekriegt


----------



## IFX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Rage Anarchy Edition für PC kostet zur Zeit auf Amazon auch nur 17,97€  

*Ups seh grad dass es ja schon in der Liste steht sry*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> Argh! Die Fritzbox aus dem Kallender würde mich ja reizen. Allerdings sind die Rezessionen teilweise echt vernichtend. -.-


 Haters gonna hate, mehr fällt mir zu Amazon-Rezensionen nicht ein .... ich kenne bisher auch überhaupt nur eine Fritzbox, die je in meinem Bekanntenkreis abgeraucht ist (und da haben 'ne Menge 1&1, ich bin längst wieder bei der Telekom), und die gehörte mir (gab da aber anstandslos ein Ersatzgerät ... nach ein paar Tagen HickHack mit dem Support). 

Sind ordentliche Geräte, durchweg.


----------



## robbe (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich versteh die schlechten Bewertungen der 7390 auch absolut nicht. Hab die vor nem halben Jahr von meinem Anbieter zum Neuvertrag bekommen und finde sie absolut klasse. Die Anschluss- und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind einfach erstklassig und das Teil läuft seit Inbetriebnahme quasi ohne Neustart (außer beim Firmwareupdate).


----------



## ULKi22 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab grad ein Crosshair V für ~160€ geschossen beim Cyber Monday  
Was haltet ihr vom Preis?


----------



## Foetus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Hab grad ein Crosshair V für ~160€ geschossen beim Cyber Monday
> Was haltet ihr vom Preis?



me too

in Ö ist das Board normalerweise erst ab 190 € erhältlich, daher ein guter Preis.


----------



## XmuhX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hasse CM!!!...in den letzten 30sek habe ich mich doch für die Contour+ entschieden...teures vergünstigtes Weihnachtsgimmick.


----------



## Species0001 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also wenn man beim Support von 1&1 arbeitet, dann bekommt man einen anderen Eindruck, was die Fritz!Boxen angeht.
Die sind z.B. ziemlich empfindlich was Spannungsschwankungen angeht.
Da reicht teilweise schon ein simpler Stromausfall und das Ding synct nicht mehr oder bleibt gar ganz tot (Wenn der Strom wieder da ist, versteht sich... ).
Dann gibts vor allem bei der 7270 v1 und v2 den Bug, dass sie die Sync verliert und nur nach einen Stromreset wieder online kommt. Das passiert dann immer häufiger und geht solange gut, bisses eben nicht mehr geht...
Und bei der 7390 ist die interne Dämfung so hoch, dass die für normales DSL realtiv ungeeignet ist, da sie vor allem bei kleineren DSL-Leitungen mit suboptimalen Leitungswerten (hohe Leitungsdämpfung und/oder niedriger SNR) mit ein paar 1000 kbit/s weniger synct, als die kleineren Boxen oder andere Modems/Router. Oder sie produziert Syncabbrüche oder bekommt erst gar keine Sync.
Aber mir ist schon bewusst, dass sich nur die Leute melden, die Probleme haben. ^^
Macht aber schon ein wenig nachdenklich. Na wenigstens haben die Dinger 5 Jahre Garantie (bis auf die 7112/7113). 

Nichts desto trotz hab ich vor kurzem bei KD einen Tarifwechsel auf die 100.000er Flat gemacht und freu mich schon auf die Fritz!Box 6360, die es dazu gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wir werden ja sehen was das Teil drauf hat.  

Iwie könnte ich mir in den Hintern beißen das ich Anno nicht gleich mit dazu bestellt habe. -.- 

@ XmuhX
Geiler Avatar!


----------



## Rayken (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Also wenn man beim Support von 1&1 arbeitet, dann bekommt man einen anderen Eindruck, was die Fritz!Boxen angeht.
> Die sind z.B. ziemlich empfindlich was Spannungsschwankungen angeht.
> Da reicht teilweise schon ein simpler Stromausfall und das Ding synct nicht mehr oder bleibt gar ganz tot (Wenn der Strom wieder da ist, versteht sich... ).
> Dann gibts vor allem bei der 7270 v1 und v2 den Bug, dass sie die Sync verliert und nur nach einen Stromreset wieder online kommt. Das passiert dann immer häufiger und geht solange gut, bisses eben nicht mehr geht...
> ...


 
Den Bug mit der 7270 kann ich bestätigen... mir ist auch einmal die 7270 V1 bei einem Stromausfall anscheinend kaputt gegangen, die hat einfach nicht mehr richtig gesynct.
Da hab ich einfach den Support mit der 1&1 Sim-Karte angerufen, der ist ja dann zum glück auch kostenlos... _(also bucht bloss die kostenlose Sim-karte dazu! Fällt einmal euere Fritz Box aus ist es aus mit dem Festnetztelefon...)_ 
Die haben dann schnell einmal die Fritz Box ausgetauscht, nun habe ich eine 7270 V2 die läuft seitdem, nur einige male hatte ich wieder das Problem das die nicht richtig gesynct hat, und musste die komplett vom Stromnetz nehmen und dann wieder anschließen dann lief die auch wieder...

Ich denke mal bei der nächsten Vertragsverlängerung werde ich mir dann das 7390 holen bzw. dann das Flagschiff was 1&1 dann von AVM anbietet.

Bin ansonsten recht zufrieden mit der Fritz Box... hab die Fritz Box mittlerweile mit nem I-Pod Touch verknüpft als Festnetztelefon klappt ganz gut, nur klingelton ist etwas leise-.-


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Empire Earth Gold Edition geschenkt: Get Empire Earth: Gold Edition Free! - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com
Xmas-Bundle bei Indie Royale: The Xmas Bundle - Indie Royale
... und der wie immer DRM-freie Knaller: The Humble Indie Bundle #4, mit Super Meat Boy, Bit.Trip Runner, Night Sky HD, Jamestown und zwei Bonus-Spielen: The Humble Indie Bundle #4 (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ... und der wie immer DRM-freie Knaller: The Humble Indie Bundle #4, mit Super Meat Boy, Bit.Trip Runner, Night Sky HD, Jamestown und zwei Bonus-Spielen: The Humble Indie Bundle #4 (pay what you want and help charity)



Alleine Super Meat Boy kostet aktuell 13,99€ bei steam, Bit Trip Runner 7,99
Lustig das die Linux Benutzer im Durchschnitt ein 5$ höheren Preis zahlen als Windows Benutzer


----------



## beren2707 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Zack-Zack gibt es heute Nacht um 0:00 Uhr den FX-8150, wobei der Preis leider (wie immer) nicht zuvor bekannt ist; sollte es ihn für einen ähnlichen Preis wie beim günstigsten Angebot bei GH (das nicht verfügbar ist) zu zacken geben, wäre es für Interessierte evtl. lohnenswert, etwas länger aufzubleiben.


----------



## Spinal (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Whaaat? UVP 329 Euro und bei Zack für 229 Euro. Finde ich kein gutes Angebot. Und wo haben die die UVP her?

Sehr mysteriös. Aber passt ja zu der CPU.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder ein bisschen was zum shoppen.  

Amazon.de: Games: Skylanders Sparaktion

Amazon.de: Games: Playseats-Aktion

Amazon.de: 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR

Amazon.de: 3 Blu-rays für 21 EUR

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=269130387&pf_rd_i=514450

Amazon.de: 3 Blu-ray Steelbooks für 30 EUR

Amazon.de: 3 Hollywood Collection Blu-rays für 30 EUR

Amazon.de: 3 CineProject Blu-rays für 30 EUR

Planet der Affen - Evolution Collection exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Lost - Die komplette Serie exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Matthew Fox, Josh Holloway, Jack Bender, Stephen Williams: DVD & Blu-ray

Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn Limited Fine Art Collectible Boxset, exklusiv bei Amazon Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

edit: So, ist geklärt, hab mich bisschen zu schnell aufgeregt


----------



## hackology (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen die mir wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein neues für den Preis schicken. So ein Drecksladen in letzter Zeit



Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ehrlich, willst du dich künstlich aufregen?

Das "wahrscheinlich nicht" kannst du streichen. Reklamiere und ja, auch zu dem Preis erhältst du  Ersatz.


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

edit: Unwichtig


----------



## hackology (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

08003638469   <- da werden sie gehelft und zwar kostenlos und sofort


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

edit: Geklärt, danke hackology für die Nummer


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

vielleicht interessiert sich jemand für diese schnäppchen:

Die Purpurnen Flüsse 1 & 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Ghetto Gangz 1+2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Cyril Raffaelli, David Belle: DVD & Blu-ray

top filme für wenig geld..


----------



## hackology (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Versuch es doch einfach 

Deutschland: 08 00-3 63 84 69
Österreich: 08 00-88 66 32 38
Schweiz: 08 00-74 00 20


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke, hab schon angerufen, die schicken mir morgen oder so schon ein neues und ich schick das, das ich hab zurück.
Wenigstens ist der Kundenservice dort noch super.


----------



## hackology (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nun an sich, zumindest aus der Perspektive des Kunden gesehen, ist dort so fast alles super. Wenn man Amazon mit anderen Online Shops vergleicht, gibt es niemanden der annähernd Amazon das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für Amazon ist es wahrscheinlich günstiger, zurückgesendete Artikel erneut rauszuschicken und dann in wenigen Fällen zu ersetzen als standardmäßig jeden einzelnen zurückgesendeten Artikel detailliert zu prüfen. Das ist aber nur meine Vermutung. Bitte vermeidet Begriffe wie "Drecksladen" - so etwas lässt an eurer eigenen Seriosität als Geschäftspartner zweifeln und hilft niemanden weiter. Sachlich vorgetragene Kritik ist das Mittel der Wahl.
Davon abgesehen: Lasst uns nun bitte zum Thema zurückkommen. Hier geht es nicht um Gewährleistungsfälle, die Service-Qualität oder dergleichen, sondern um Schnäppchentipps.


----------



## Blue_Gun (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

BitDefender 2011

1 Jahr Bitdefender Internet Security 2011 gratis. Soll auch mit der 2012er funktionieren

Quelle: mydealz


----------



## Sinister213 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

https://www.hitfox.com/deals/diablo-iii-pc-ce?pk_campaign=DE_SM_Facebook&pk_kwd=ros-none-11-1-15

Diablo Collectors Edition für 60€ statt 100€

Und wer die WoW Tiere nicht braucht kann die sicher auf ebay loswerden


----------



## Rayken (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

noch fast 3 Tage verfügbar... hört sich ja gut an.

Ich denke mal Amazon wird da bald nachziehen mit dem Preis

die ~100€ sind ja auf dem Amazon Preis bezogen.
Für 100€ werden sicherlich die wenigsten die Collector Edition kaufen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> noch fast 3 Tage verfügbar... hört sich ja gut an.
> 
> Ich denke mal Amazon wird da bald nachziehen mit dem Preis
> Für 100€ werden sicherlich die wenigsten die Collector Edition kaufen.



Der Link ist etwas komisch mit dem doppelten "http://" aber wenn man das entfernt geht es. 
Vor kurzem wurde hier auf der Schnäppchen-Seite noch auf den "Super-Deal" hingewiesen Collectors Edition für 99€ statt 150€ 
Da sieht man mal wieder das die CE-Preise total überzogen sind, wenn da noch so große Rabatte drin sind.... 
da ich keinen der Vorgänger gespielt habe ist es mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig es zu kaufen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Seagate GoFlex Satellite STBF500200 *500GB* externe Festplatte normaler amazon Preis  203,81 EUR Blitzangebot 179,00 
So teuer können die Festplatten doch gar nicht sein, da es in Wiesbaden noch einen PC Laden "PC Pro" gibt wo ich letzte Woche eine *2TB* externe Festplatte für günstige 99€ gekommen habe (NEU, mit 2 Jahren Garantie).

Bei Bf3 sieht es auch so aus, als wäre der Preis vor CM noch mal hochgegangen um dann einem guten Rabatt zu geben. 

Ich hoffe Steam macht es mit dem "X-mas-Deals" in den nächsten Tagen besser...


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Eine 500GB externe Platte für 180€??? WTF...

Da war meine WD USB3 2TB vor einem Jahr mit 90€ richtig billig


----------



## Rayken (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Bei Bf3 sieht es auch so aus, als wäre der Preis vor CM noch mal hochgegangen um dann einem guten Rabatt zu geben.


 
Tja so wird eben beim Cyber Monday getrickst, ich denke mal die werden es für 35-40€ verkaufen wollen


----------



## Malloy (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

hi pcgh,

leider funktioniert der link für 

Gratis MP3-Player oder Kopfhörer beim Kauf von 4 MP3-Alben

nicht oder nicht mehr.

das angebot ist nun hier zu finden:

Amazon.de: Gratis MP3-Player oder Kopfhörer beim Kauf von 4 MP3-Alben

gruß, malloy.


----------



## donchill09 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

eben bf3 limited pegi für 36.97 geholt


----------



## Rayken (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also der Battlefield 3 Preis ist ja mal wieder verarsche... habs in den Warenkorb gelegt und nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass mir plötzlich erstmal der Normalpreis angezeigt wird 56,86, dann minus den Rabatt und +5€ Sonderversand da kommen nochmal +5€ Sonderversand drauf bei einem PEGI 16 Titel

Artikel:EUR 56,86
Verpackung & Versand:EUR 5,00
Gesamtsumme:EUR 61,86
Gutschein eingelöst:-EUR 19,89
Gesamtbetrag: _EUR 41,97_


Bei USK 18 ist das bei Amazon gang und gebe aber ist das erste mal das ich bei 
PEGI 16 Titeln so was sehe...

Dann hätten die ja gleich die USK 18 Version verkaufen können wie vor einigen Wochen....
oder den Artikel nochmal um 5€ reduziert anbieten.

Ich hab Battlefield 3 gleich wieder aus dem Warenkorb geschmießen, da kann sich jemand anders
über den vermeintlich billigen Preis freuen xD


----------



## donchill09 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

dürfte daran liegen, dass die pegi 16 version eben ohne USK sticker daherkommt ("ungeüfüft von der USK")
verhält sich also wie ein indizierter titel aus dem ausland ohne USK prüfung

die 5 euro gelten nur für deutschland


----------



## Rayken (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die PEGI Versionen sind immer günstiger als die USK Versionen, da die meistens von der Insel kommen... daher verstehe ich nicht, dass Amazon hier die Version zum gleichen Preis wie die USK18 Version vor einigen Wochen verkaufen will...

na ja egal in nem halben Jahr gibts das fürn apple und nen eI


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Seit gestern Abent ca 20Uhr gibt es die Steam-Weihnachts-Deals mit teilweise  -75%  und natürlich immer Gratis Versand da kann amazon was PC Spiele betrifft einpacken. 
Da die Server gestern Abent so gut wie nicht erreichbar waren, werde ich heute morgen bei weniger Trafic zuschlagen. 
Metro 2033    2,49€
Portal 2         7,50€
Orks Must Die 3,49€
Max Payne 1 & 2 mit 75% Rabatt, aber irgentwie gespert wenn man aus Deutschland kommt....  ich hasse es zumal ich den zweiten Teil schon in einem "normalen Deutschen MM" mal für 10€ gekauft habe.
Holiday Sale 2011 - Max Payne


----------



## >ExX< (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Portal 1&2 für 8,74€.

Habs mir gerade gekauft


----------



## Rayken (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Portal 1 gabs damals umsonst bei Steam als die auch für Mac erstmals Spiele bei Steam angeboten haben...

Orks must Die sieht Interesant aus, eine art Tower Defense in einer 3D Ego perspektive


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kann es nich mal dne Fernseher hier: LG 42LV4500 106,6 cm LED-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

für 499€ geben oder so ne Sachen?


----------



## Christoph1717 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Battlestar Galactica - Die komplette Serie (25 Discs)*

*24 neu ab EUR 29,97 2 gebraucht ab EUR 41,14 *

Eigentlich wolle ich die Box nicht kaufen, aber bei dem Preis...


----------



## mathal84 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> *Battlestar Galactica - Die komplette Serie (25 Discs)*
> 
> *24 neu ab EUR 29,97 2 gebraucht ab EUR 41,14 *
> 
> Eigentlich wolle ich die Box nicht kaufen, aber bei dem Preis...


 
hätt ichs nicht schon würd ichs sofort bestellen, sehr geiles angebot!


----------



## Rayken (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

leider DVD´s wäre es Bluray hätt ich zugeschlagen... ich kaufe keine DVD´s mehr.


----------



## rafterman80 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi kann mir jemand sagen ob heute die im Angebot für 9,97€ Iron Man 1+2 Blue Ray auch ungeschitten ist? Nicht das man sich nachher irgendwie ärgert.

Hier der Link: Iron Man 1+2 [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition]: Amazon.de: Robert Jr. Downey, Gwyneth Paltrow, Samuel L. Jackson, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rafterman80 schrieb:


> Hi kann mir jemand sagen ob heute die im Angebot für 9,97€ Iron Man 1+2 Blue Ray auch ungeschitten ist? Nicht das man sich nachher irgendwie ärgert.
> 
> Hier der Link: Iron Man 1+2 [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition]: Amazon.de: Robert Jr. Downey, Gwyneth Paltrow, Samuel L. Jackson, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray


 
tja meine schwester schenkt mir die iron man 1+ 2 zum vorherigen preis zu weihnachten.. zu spät..


----------



## rafterman80 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wieso zu spät?? Die sind doch jetzt billiger als vorher oder was willst du mir damit sagen? Sind die denn ungeschnitten?


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

nein, meine schwester hat es bereits gekauft.. also ist es jetzt zu spät, da sie nicht mehr sparen kann..

sorry war wohl etwas missverständlich formuliert (hänge auf arbeit und hab den kopf voll ^^)


----------



## rafterman80 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie meinste das jetzt? Deine Schwester ist zu spät gewesen oder wie? Weil die Filme nun billiger sind. Sind die denn ungeschnitten und wie sieht es aus mit den Versandkosten wenn man unter 20€ bei der Blue Ray bleibt?


----------



## rafterman80 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

jetzt hab ich einiges doppelt gepostet sorry


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



rafterman80 schrieb:


> Wie meinste das jetzt? Deine Schwester ist zu spät gewesen oder wie? Weil die Filme nun billiger sind. Sind die denn ungeschnitten und wie sieht es aus mit den Versandkosten wenn man unter 20€ bei der Blue Ray bleibt?


 


rafterman80 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich einiges doppelt gepostet sorry


 
das letzte mal habe ich die von mir hier vor ein paar posts eingestellten streifen (doppelschocker) bei amazon geordert und versandkosten sind entfallen.. aber wirst du ja sehen, wenn du die sachen im warenkorb hast und die bestellung abschließen willst..

also nochmal meine schwester hat mir iron man 1+2 u.a. zu weihnachten bereits gekauft.. jetzt ist die doppelbluray günstiger, aber meine schwester hat den vollen betrag noch gezahlt, also kommt das angebot zu spät und sie kann kein geld mehr sparen!!

ich denke nicht, dass es bei einem film der ab 16 oder 12 freigegeben ist viel zu schneiden geben düfrte.. also geh davon aus, dass es "uncut" ist!!


----------



## rafterman80 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

 Ja das habe ich jetzt verstanden mit deiner Schwester 

Also 3€ entfallen laut meiner Bestellung das doch mal super. Hab ich jetzt bestellt!! Sind ja auch nette Filmchen.


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Einfach die günstigere Betellen und die bereits gekaufte Zurücksenden. Amazon bietet beim Ausfüllen des Retoure-Scheines sogar das Feld "Günstigeres Angebot entdeckt" an.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nyso schrieb:


> Einfach die günstigere Betellen und die bereits gekaufte Zurücksenden. Amazon bietet beim Ausfüllen des Retoure-Scheines sogar das Feld "Günstigeres Angebot entdeckt" an.


 
oh ehrlich.. cool!!
aber ach ist ja das geld meiner schwester  und ich glaube die paar euro werden sie nicht arm machen und sie kann ruhig mal was für ihren älteren bruder investieren!! 


neulich habe ich mir ghetto ganz 1 +2 und die purpurnen flüsse 1+ 2 für jeweils knapp 13 euro geordert.. und ich denke das ist ein muss für jede sammlung (erst recht bei dem guten preis!!) 

Die Purpurnen Flüsse 1 & 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Ghetto Gangz 1+2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Cyril Raffaelli, David Belle: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass es bei einem film der ab 16 oder 12 freigegeben ist viel zu schneiden geben düfrte.. also geh davon aus, dass es "uncut" ist!!


Also bei der DVD von _Iron Man_ (1) gibt's 'ne geschnittene und ungeschnittene (Steelbox Doppel-DVD "US-Kino-Version") Fassung. Wie das bei der BD aussieht... vielleicht mal bei schnittberichte.com reinschauen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

"Deleted Scenes from the Cutting Room Floor" ist ja überhaupt kein Schnäppchen, das gab es schon mal für 3,99€ bei CM MP3's 
Bei den "neuen Alben für 5€ zum Wochenende" gibt es aber was tolles:
*Ö3 Greatest Hits Vol. 56 Various Artists MP3-Download:  21 Titel für zusammen 5€ = 24cent pro Titel darunter sind tolle mp3's wie New Age, Video Game, Hangover und Marry the Night die mormal je 99cent kosten. Wenn man die noch nicht hat kann man hier zuschlagen *

*Ab Montag gibt bei Müller Drogerie PC Spiele für 29,99€: u.a. Starcraft2, NFS:The Run und Rage, sowie Serien Boxen ab 9,99 
*


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schon wieder Blitzangebote? 

Das wird ja zum Dauerzustand. Aber mir solls recht sein, bei uns ist über Weihnachten ein Monitor eingegangen und Ersatz muss her.


----------



## Andi1970 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab ne 128GB SSD ergattert .. Hurra


----------



## hackology (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe mir die SSD auch schon angeguckt. Aber das Teil ist nicht wirklich der Renner, ob sich der Deal wirklich lohnt?


----------



## ReaCT (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Andi wie viel hat die Samsung SSD gekostet?


----------



## Andi1970 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

130,- bisserl was über 1€ pro GB
Is ok denk ich, auch wenn sie nur SataII.
Schneller als jeder Festplatte allemal und 128GB


----------



## micha2 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ist ja nicht so der hammer. da lobe ich mir meine C300.


----------



## benjasso (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ab heute gibts das Samsung Galaxy W bei Saturn für 229€. Alle die es haben wollen, können da ca 10€ sparen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Media Markt gibt es diese Woche StarCraft 2 für günstige 29,00€ 
Da ich schon beim CM zugeschlagen habe, löse ich ein "MM-Gutschein vom letzten Jahr" ein und bring es für ein Kumpel mit.


----------



## Rayken (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Bei Media Markt gibt es diese Woche StarCraft 2 für günstige 29,00€
> Da ich schon beim CM zugeschlagen habe, löse ich ein "MM-Gutschein vom letzten Jahr" ein und bring es für ein Kumpel mit.


 
Ich hatte es mir schon im letztem Jahr kurz vor Weihnachten bei einer Amazon - "kauf 2 Spiele zum Preis von einem" Aktion gekauft.
Habe da letzlich 49€ für 2x Starcraft bezahlt, und die 2te Kopie an meinem Cousin für die hälfte weiter verkauft


----------



## nyso (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nur falls es wen interessiert, bei Amazon gibt es aktuell jeden Tag ein E-Book gratis

Amazon.de: Kindle Post


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Ich hatte es mir schon im letztem Jahr kurz vor Weihnachten bei einer Amazon - "kauf 2 Spiele zum Preis von einem" Aktion gekauft.
> Habe da letzlich 49€ für 2x Starcraft bezahlt, und die 2te Kopie an meinem Cousin für die hälfte weiter verkauft


 
Damit haste jedenfalls das Oberschnäppchen gemacht, aber man muss dazu erstmal 2 Spiele brauchen


----------



## Rayken (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na ja meistens kennt man ja fast immer einen weiteren Zocker und dann kann man sich das ganze ja teilen...
Oder man verkauft es einfach weiter bei eBay

Ich versteh aber immer noch nicht warum das Spiel normal noch bei Amazon für locker 44€ verkauft wird, obwohl es schon fast 1 1/2 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.
Normalerweise hätte ich gedacht das man das nun schon für um die 20-25€ kaufen kann.

Die Amazon Aktionen sind manchmal wirklich der Hammer wie z.B. neulich Skyrim für 25€

Battlefield 3 hab ich für 31€ _(inklusive Versand)_ bekommen. 
War zwar von Amazon Warehouse Deals. 
Die Schrumpfverpackung war nicht mehr vorhanden, da anscheinend jemand es zurück geschickt hat, weil er bedenken wegen Origin hatte... 
Na ja mein Glück sonst war nix an dem Spiel _(wie neu)_, konnte es auch aktivieren.

Hatte anfangs auch ein wenig bedenken es gebraucht zu kaufen, wegen der Aktivierung, aber da es direkt von Amazon kam hab ichs einfach mal probiert im zweifelsfall sind die eigentlich immer recht kulant mit dem Umtausch....


----------



## jobo (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wo ist denn jetzt dise 2 für 3 spiele Aktion? Ich finde sie nicht! Hilfe!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> wo ist denn jetzt dise 2 für 3 spiele Aktion? Ich finde sie nicht! Hilfe!


 
Schau mal hier: 3 für 2: Alles muss raus!


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> wo ist denn jetzt dise 2 für 3 spiele Aktion? Ich finde sie nicht! Hilfe!


 
lol du willst 2 spiele kaufen und 3 bezahlen, Amzon freut sich xDD


----------



## lunar19 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Airline Tycoon 2 für 13,60 bei Steam! Aber nur noch bis heute Abend...:

Airline Tycoon 2 bei Steam

(Tagesdeal...)


----------



## Micha77 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe Starcraft 2 im Adventskalender für 26€ geholt.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hm, der 46WL863G für 1050€ klingt schon irgendwie verlockend.... :/


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sherlock Holmes ist gekauft, zwar mit hässlichem FSK-Logo, aber was solls, kann sich dann jemand über meine "normale" Version freuen^^


----------



## eVoX (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Würde ich auch gern kaufen, nur finde ich es zu diesem Preis nicht, schon abgelaufen?


----------



## madace (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jap, scheint schon ausgelaufen zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das ist angeblich der Deal der Woche - und schon am Montag nicht mehr lieferbar? WTF.


----------



## Rayken (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Tja das ist eben Amazon...

Den Philips Fernseher und den Beamer gibts bei Amazon selber billiger, man klicke nur auf die anderen Anbieter
Wenn man bei einem anderem Anbieter den Beamer da bei Amazon kauft und nicht über Amazon selber kostet der 
nur 1116,99€ anstatt den "günstigen" 1189,98€ den Amazon haben möchte -> Fail mal so eben 72,99€ Differenz sehr gut gemacht Amazon

Beim Fernseher das gleiche immerhin 1€ teurer als der günstigste Anbieter...


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Januar 2012)

Dafür ist aber Amazon ein sehr sehr guter Anbieter. Das Preisniveau ist eben nicht alles.


----------



## hackology (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Richtig! und das merkt jeder, der mal was reklamiert.


----------



## nyso (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

OOOOOOOOHHH ja, mein vor deutlich über einem Jahr gekaufte Denon hatte jetzt einen Defekt, und ich habe den kompletten Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen

Darum ist es mir in Zukuft auch Wayne wenn Amazon 5-10% teurer ist, der Service ist bombastisch
Und ganz ehrlich, ob 100€ oder 110€ macht kaum einen Unterschied, wenn aber was ist sind 100€ Verlust ärgerlich!


----------



## Rayken (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Du meinst wenn mal nix ist sind 100€ Verlust ärgerlich


----------



## madace (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Richtig! und das merkt jeder, der mal was reklamiert.


 
Richtig. Hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Ich zahle gerne 1-10% mehr, dafür dann aber direkt mit Amazon verhandeln, wenn es um Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsansprüche geht. Macht das mal mit einem der z.T. dubiosen Marketplace-Händler.


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Januar 2012)

Es gibt natürlich noch weitere genauso gute Händler mit teilweise eben besseren preisen. Da muss man dann aber eben auch erfahrung oder gute Recherche vorzeigen um dann wirklich die besten Deals zu machen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hm, vorsicht, genauso gute Händler wie Amazon? Laut Kelkoo ist Amazon bezüglich P/L auf Platz 2 - hinter Aldi. Im Test eines Wirtschaftsmagazins (Name grad entfallen) landete Amazon auf Platz 1. In meinem persönlichen Ranking, also inkl. Service, landet Amazon mit Abstand auf Platz 1. Schnellste Auslieferung, schnellster Um- und Austausch/Rücknahme usw. Amazon will das kundenfreundlichste Unternehmen der Welt werden, mMn sind sie das schon. Zu den Arbeitsbedingungen dort kann ich nichts sagen, aber die sind nunmal vielerorts nicht besonders berauschend, und unterm Strich ist die negative Entwicklung diesbezüglich eh die Schuld des Konsumenten (billiger billiger billiger = niedrigere Löhne usw).

Ich will keine Werbung für Amazon machen, aber denen reicht bezüglich Service kein anderer "Shop" das Wasser.


----------



## Gerry (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da stimme ich ebenfalls zu. Amazon ist fast perfekt.

Aber es gibt noch ein wenig Luft nach oben:
1. 
Warum können andere Shops USK18-Ware ohne "eigenhändige Zustellung" versenden, indem sie sich das Alter des Kunden einmalig nachweisen lassen?
Ist für Amazon der Verwaltungsaufwand zu hoch oder verstoßen die anderen Shops gegen geltendes Recht?

2.
In seltenen Fällen ist die Zeitspanne zwischen "Versand in Kürze" und dem tatsächlichen Versand doch enorm lang. Ärgerlich, wenn dann nicht mehr storniert werden kann, denn die Ausübung des Widerrufs ist für beide Parteien lästig.

3.
Teilweise müssen die Amazon-Mitarbeiter überzeugt werden. So wollte ich einen TFT tauschen, weil ein sehr lästiger Pixelfehler vorhanden war. Der Sachbearbeiter argumentierte mit der Pixelfehlerklasse bzw. der Mängeleigenschaft. Ich dagegen mit Kundenservice und dem lästigen Umweg "Widerruf". Dann hat es plötzlich funktioniert. Schade, dass man hier überhaupt argumentieren musste.

Aber das ist Kritik auf höchstem Niveau. Amazon ist schon absolut TOP!


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Januar 2012)

Also hardwareversand.de ist z.B. Ebenfalls sehr gut. Außerdem habe ich oft schon Technik bestellt, wo Amazon 100€ teurer war als woanders und der Anbieter auch tausende Bewertungen im Einserbereich hatte. Klar ist Amazon sehr gut, aber wer clever ist findet bei manchen Deals bessere Anbieter!


----------



## Christoph1717 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Diablo III - Collectors Edition Mit HitFox und giga.de für nur 59,99 
*

    Dieser Deal ist noch aktiv für
 02 Tage 13 Stunden 31 min 34 s

Ich bin auch mit amazon zufrieden, kaufe dort aber generell kein 18er Spiele oder Filme. 
Das mache ich dann lieber bei steam, bzw MediaMarkt und so Läden wo man einfach sein 
Ausweis vorzeigt und nicht 5€ dafür zahlen muss


----------



## Dark Messiah (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MP3 Alben für 5 Euro: holt euch auf jeden Fall die neue Scheibe von Marsimoto, sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2012)

Christoph1717 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo III - Collectors Edition Mit HitFox und giga.de für nur 59,99
> 
> 
> Dieser Deal ist noch aktiv für
> ...



Geil ist das bei beiden Seiten? Und bei welcher ist es wohl besser zu bestellen ????


----------



## Christoph1717 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Alles läuft wohl auf diese Adresse hinaus, da Giga kein eigenen Shop hat für Spiele:
www.hitfox.com/deals/diablo-iii-pc-ce-giga/
Diablo III - Collectors Edition wird dir vom HitFox mit DHL (versicherter Versand, mit Trackinglink, *versandkostenfrei*) an deine angegebene Adresse zugeschickt.

DEAL ist AUSVERKAUFT ! (obwohl die Zeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist.) 
Bei mir zu Hause stehen keine CE's und habe jetzt auch nicht damit angefangen...


----------



## Rayken (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also ich hab mir Game of Thrones aud Bluray gekauft echt empfehlenswert die Serie, kannte ich vorher nicht
hab vorher auf youtube mal geschaut und dann bestellt... echt geil die Serie.

Hoffentlich brauchen die nicht zu lange für die 2te Staffel


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hatte es noch geschafft, bei hitfox.de am Freitag die Diablo 3 CE für 59,99€ abzustauben! Also scheint wohl so 

Ist eine hammer Sache, weil es auch noch versandkostenfrei ist und der Vorrat schon zu Ende war sehr schnell. Wisst ihr, ob der Shop auch zuverlässig ist? Ich dneke zwar schon, aber ich eknne den Shop nicht und bei Diablo 3 liegt es mir sehr am herzen, dass ich es zum Release bei mir habe


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir Game of Thrones aud Bluray gekauft echt empfehlenswert die Serie, kannte ich vorher nicht
> hab vorher auf youtube mal geschaut und dann bestellt... echt geil die Serie.
> 
> Hoffentlich brauchen die nicht zu lange für die 2te Staffel


 
in deutsch oder englisch??


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich wollte mir eigentlich den Deal der Woche sichern (300 BD Steel Book für 8€), aber die is natürlich schon wieder weg. Dieses bekloppte Market Place Aufgekaufe geht mir allmählich extremst auf den Zeiger 

Am Besten wirklich bis kurz nach 12 aufbleiben, die Deals checken und sofort kaufen, echt nervig...


Edit: kleiner Tipp am Rande - Inception gibts für 9,97€ und Star Trek (aktuellster Film) für 11,99€, beides Steelbooks (Stand 10:40h)


----------



## Lex86 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kill the Boss auch für 9,97 falls noch nicht aufgeführt!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Lex86 schrieb:


> Kill the Boss auch für 9,97 falls noch nicht aufgeführt!


 
Danke für die Info, habs gleich im Schnäppchenführer aufgenommen


----------



## Magic12345 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Lost Blu-Ray Box kostet 125 EUR nicht 80! Bei Amazon.co.uk bekommt man sie aber deutlich billiger.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Magic12345 schrieb:


> Die Lost Blu-Ray Box kostet 125 EUR nicht 80! Bei Amazon.co.uk bekommt man sie aber deutlich billiger.


 
Du bist zu spät dran, die Aktion ist vorbei.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder was neues...

3 für 2: Alles muss raus!

2 für 1: Alles muss raus!

Games zum Valentinstag für Sie und Ihn jetzt reduziert

Games zum Valentinstag für Sie und Ihn jetzt reduziert

Games zum Valentinstag für Sie und Ihn jetzt reduziert

Xbox 360 Games und Zubehör bis -20%


Anonymus (DigiBook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

James Bond Jubiläums Collection [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Sir Sean Connery, Daniel Craig, Roger Moore, Pierce Brosnan: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Band of Brothers und The Pacific sind leider nicht bei dem hier angegebenen Preis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Band of Brothers und The Pacific sind leider nicht bei dem hier angegebenen Preis


 
Ja der Preis ist leider wieder gestiegen. Aber danke für die Info, habe es aktualisiert.


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aus der Aktion TV-Serien auf DVD:  EUReKA Die geheime Stadt - Season 1 [3 DVDs]
Statt: EUR 12,99  Jetzt: EUR 12,97  Das ist ja mal ein Hammer Angebot.


----------



## epicDestruction (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Skyrim Collectors Edition für 83,97€  Das hätte ich ja ie gedacht, das der Preis SO schnell fällt.
Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich gerne die 2 1/2 Monate gewartet und ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben. Das ist ja der Wahnsinn.
Wenn Bethesda jetzt zum 10. Geburtstag von Morrowind nochmal eine GOTY rausbringen würde...das Jahr währe gerettet, auch mit Weltuntergang


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aber das ist nichts gegen die 60€, die ich für die D3 CE ausgegeben habe (versandkostenfrei)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

BF3 ist auch grad auf 35€ - LE !


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei amazon gibt es gute mp3 Alben schon für günstige 4,89€ 
Auch das NR1 Album Adele 21 oder Bruno Mars Doo-Wops 
Ich habe mir beide zusammen für nicht mal "ein Zehner" gesichert.


----------



## St3ps (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Colombiana (BR) soll lt. Prospekt in der Berlet-Kette, für 10,- Euro zu haben sein. Mal schau'n ob ich dafür eine abbekomme oder ob die mir sagen, das ist ein Druckfehler.


----------



## neflE (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Jungfrau (40), Männlich, sucht Blu-ray





Ich find das echt genial was es bei Amazon immer so günstig gibt. DVDs,Bücher und Blu-rays kauf ich fast nur da.


----------



## Piy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

"15 Euro Rabatt auf ein PS Vita Spiel (z. B. FIFA Football, Rayman Origins, Dungeon Hunter Alliance, Virtua Tennis 4, Lumines)"

  "z.B." klingt sehr gut.
Es gibt dummerweise nur die 5.
Hab beim Service nachgefragt, Frau Davis sagte mir, dass ihr Vorgesetzter auch noch nicht wisse, ob da noch mehr zu dem Angebot zukommen. Davon ist aber nicht auszugehen.


----------



## Zwiebeljupp (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Xbox 360 Slim für € 149....
Saturn kriegts trotz versprechen leider nicht hin. Amazon ohne schon...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Zwiebeljupp schrieb:


> Xbox 360 Slim für € 149....
> Saturn kriegts trotz versprechen leider nicht hin. Amazon ohne schon...



? Das Angebot gilt nur heute am Montag (Saturn)


----------



## Zwiebeljupp (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ? Das Angebot gilt nur heute am Montag (Saturn)


 
schon klar. allerdings hat amazon den preis um 0:00 angepasst. bei saturn leider fehlanzeige.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Neu in der Liste ist u.a. der Scythe Mine 2 - ein leistungsfähiger Doppelturmkühler für 25 Euro inkl. Lüfter mit Slotblenden-Regelung ist schon echt eine Ansage und in dem Preisbereich eine Ausnahme. Vor einem Jahr hat das Modell noch 55 Euro gekostet! (siehe Preisvergleich --> Preisentwicklung) Im PCGH-Test hat der Kühler nur mittelmäßig abgeschnitten, ursächlich dafür ist neben der umständlichen Montage aber hauptsächlich die Belüftung. Statt einem schnelldrehenden Ventilator in der Mitte wären zwei langsame Ventilatoren meines Erachtens die klügere, da leistungsfähigere und leisere Wahl. Wer ein zweites Klammernpaar zwecks Dual-Fan-Konfig auftreiben kann, bekommt beim Mine 2 wirklich viel Leistung für wenig Geld. Der Kühler ist mit einem Nachrüst-Kit auch für Sockel-2011-Systeme geeignet.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder was neues...  



2 für 1: Games und Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=279725327&pf_rd_i=301052


Attack the Block Blu-ray Limited Steelbook Edition exklusiv bei Amazon.de Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Jodie Whittaker, Luke Treadaway, Nick Frost, Joe Cornish: Filme & TV


----------



## Piy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Grade "The Asylum" (vor)bestellt:

ab 23.2. Monsterkino Metallbox-Edition (3 Filme)
ab 22.3. Dinosaurier-Action Metallbox-Edition (3 Filme)
Für je 7,99! 
Unbedingt kaufen, allein "100 Million BC" ist das Geld schon wert! 

Und schon verfügbar:
Science-Fiction Box
Mit "Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus" und "Transmorphers".
Für 12 Euronen, hier jedoch 3 Blu-Rays, bei den anderen *wohl* nur je 1 pro Box.


Also Leute, ich bin doch wohl nicht der einzige Fan hier von "The Asylum", oder?


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Toll, heut morgen um 07:55 beim Status lieferbar, die 7970 bestellt und mit KK gezahlt und jetzt ist sie net mehr lieferbar. Tolle Verarsche :/


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Warum verarsche?!  Da haben bestimmt noch ein paar hundert bestellt. Wenn du schnell genug warst, wurde für dich automatisch eine reserviert und du wirst die schnell bekommen, wenn nicht, musst du eben warten.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



soul4ever schrieb:


> Toll, heut morgen um 07:55 beim Status lieferbar, die 7970 bestellt und mit KK gezahlt und jetzt ist sie net mehr lieferbar. Tolle Verarsche :/



Na Glückwunsch! Wenn Du Sie doch bezahlt hast, dann ist doch alles gut? Warts ab, das Teil flattert Dir die Tage ins Haus, aber Neubesteller müssen halt jetzt warten.


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kommando zurück. Nach schlechten Erfahrungen die letzten Wochen, wo nach ähnlichen Geboten direkt ausverkauft war bzw. vom Shop storniert wurde, lief nun alles korrekt.

Mich machte stutzig, da im Kundencenter stand: "nicht alle Teile komplett vorhanden" oder sowas. Da ich ja aber nur 1 Teil bestellt hatte, ging ich von aus, dass ich auch keine mehr bekommen würde. Aber eben gucke ich und hab bereits die DHL Paket Nummer, woohoo


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mal eben sagen, dass es im Moment (heute) bei alternativ 10 % auf alles gibt, denn die werden heute 20 Jahre alt 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## eVoX (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer oder was ist "alternativ"?


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Februar 2012)

Och, verdammtes Autocorrect!
Ich meinte "Alternate"

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## chrissv2 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Aktion mit den 20% auf ausgewählte Produkte bzw auf die Produkte von Partnern die bei der Aktion mitgemacht haben, war auf den gestrigen Tag befristet. Jetzt gibt es anscheinend nur noch die 0% Finanzierung.

Von einer 10% aktion ist und war jedenfalls nichts zu sehen.

mfg
chris


----------



## eVoX (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ah ok  Das ist aber nicht mehr aktuell, die wurden gestern 20 Jahre und da gabs auf ausgewählte Artikel 20%, die Aktion ist schon vorbei.


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Februar 2012)

Dan muss ich mich entschuldigen! Dann war die Quelle aber unzuverlässig.. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Piy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ich frei mich ja auf morgen, weiß da einer genaueres?

laut bluray-disc.de gibt es bei amazon diverse blue-ray-deals vom 8.-10.2.

 ma gucken.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hört sich ja gut an ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ihr werdet es bei uns ganz früh erfahren


----------



## Piy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wichtig wichtig! zu der vorbesteller-aktion der ps vita bei amazon sind jetzt mehr spiele hinzugekommen.
allem voran Wipeout 2048, aber auch: ModNation: Road Trip, Reality Fighters, Virtua Tennis 4 - World Tour Edition.

Jetzt werden die virtuellen 15€ von mir auf jeden fall in wipeout investert. ♥
Vorbesteller-Aktion


----------



## Species0001 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nachdem ich beim letzten Mal leider zu spät dran war, hab ich die Battlestar Galactica Komplettbox (Limited Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] diesmal rechtzeitig für 72,97 € ergattern können.


----------



## CiSaR (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Weiß einer ob die Lost Komplett Box auf BluRay nochmal zu einem vernüftigen Preis kommt?
Als sie für 70€ drin war hab ich leider nicht zugegriffen -.-


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob die Lost Komplett Box auf BluRay nochmal zu einem vernüftigen Preis kommt?
> Als sie für 70€ drin war hab ich leider nicht zugegriffen -.-


 
Du könntest ja diese Wunschpreisfunktion von Amazon nutzen, ansonsten immer mal im Schnäppchenführer vorbeisehen. Mehr bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig ^^


----------



## RapToX (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

falls es noch nicht im schnäppchenführer war:
exklusiv bei mediamarkt gibts momentan einige blu-ray steelbooks (mit ablösbarem fsk-flatschen!!!) von universal in der 100th anniversary edition und das für grade mal 11,99€!

hier mal eine übersicht über die bisher erschienenen und noch kommenden filme in dieser edition: Media Markt: 25 weitere Titel der "100th Anniversary Steelbook Collection" ab 30.03. auf Blu-ray Disc - Blu-ray News


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Boing, GTA V einfach mal für die PS3 vorbestellt. Mal schauen, hoffentlich gibts nen Schuber dazu.  Würde bei GTA V Bombe aussehen.


----------



## Tergo (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

warum wird eigentlich nicht alan wake bei steam (27,99) aufgeführt?


----------



## Piy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

und die tolle 2 für 1-aktion für vita-spiele bei amazon.com läuft noch bis 25.
zugreifen.

nur hart ärgerlich, dass wipeout seit heute nichtmehr dabei ist.



bei läuft noch die (vorbesteller)aktion mit 8gb-karte und 15PFUND auf 1 spiel. bei amazon.de immerhin noch die aktion mit 15€ auf ein spiel.


----------



## RapToX (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Schnäppchen: Call of Duty 9 [...]


ja ist denn heute schon der 1. april?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wieso? Das Call of Duty 2012 wäre das neunte - das passt schon.


----------



## RapToX (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

call of duty und schnäppchen passt aber mal so gar nicht zusammen


----------



## DarkTaur (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



RapToX schrieb:


> call of duty und schnäppchen passt aber mal so gar nicht zusammen


 
+1 - Musste jetzt ewig warten bis MW3 mal bei Steam im Angebot war. Wobei 40 EUR nicht wirklich ein super Schnäppchen ist. Aber was willste machen, irgendwann wird auch BF3 langweilig.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2012)

DarkTaur schrieb:
			
		

> +1 - Musste jetzt ewig warten bis MW3 mal bei Steam im Angebot war. Wobei 40 EUR nicht wirklich ein super Schnäppchen ist. Aber was willste machen, irgendwann wird auch BF3 langweilig.



Blödsinn, wird nie langweilig! Im Gegensatz zu CoD habe ich keine Routine für jeden Abend sondern es ist immer etwas einzigartiges mit neuen Herausforderungen und neuen zielen.

BTW: ein Freund hat sich MW3 für 15€ gekauft gehabt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

CoD9 als Schnäppchen? Also wirklich PCGH, das ist der größte Blödsinn.

1. 60€ für ein PC-game-Remake sind ein wahnsinnig schlechtes P/L
2. Es gibt 0 Infos zu dem game, daher is die Vorbestellung schon unsinnig

Rausnehmen udn das Niveau der Newssite, steigt von -1% auf 0%.


----------



## GTA 3 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> CoD9 als Schnäppchen? Also wirklich PCGH, das ist der größte Blödsinn.
> 
> 1. 60€ für ein PC-game-Remake sind ein wahnsinnig schlechtes P/L
> 2. Es gibt 0 Infos zu dem game, daher is die Vorbestellung schon unsinnig
> ...


 Blaaa spam woanders.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Blaaa spam woanders.


 
Er hat doch recht! Wer dafür 60€ bezahlt, hat doch den Schuss nicht gehört^^


----------



## ULKi22 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also Battlefield 3 für 17,97€ ist schon ein verdammt guter Preis, muss schon sagen. Für den Preis nehm ich sogar Origin hin.
Plus DLC macht das dann ca. 33€, was immernoch richtig billig ist.


----------



## -angeldust- (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Also Battlefield 3 für 17,97€ ist schon ein verdammt guter Preis, muss schon sagen. Für den Preis nehm ich sogar Origin hin.
> Plus DLC macht das dann ca. 33€, was immernoch richtig billig ist.


Link???


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Battlefield 3 [PEGI]: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## hackology (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

17,97€ + 5 Euro Versand + DLC 

immer diese Milchmädchenrechnung


----------



## -angeldust- (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

HAHAHAHA schaut Euch mal die Rezensionen zu dem Spiel an! Mein Gott das finde ich etwas übertrieben. ist doch ein super Spiel, Origin hin oder her....


----------



## ULKi22 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@hackology: Ich komm aus Österreich, ich muss diesen Böses-Spiel-Versandaufpreis nicht bezahlen 

Und ja, die Bewertungen sind echt übel, man sollte das Spiel bewerten, nicht den Downloadmanager.


----------



## hackology (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ok, ok 

In Deutschland haben wir nun mal leider Politiker, die besser Metzger geworden wären, aber so ist das halt


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> ok, ok
> 
> In Deutschland haben wir nun mal leider Politiker, die besser Metzger geworden wären, aber so ist das halt


 Metzger ist ein aufwendiger Job  Und wenn man ihn nicht richtig erledigt, dann kann das schlimme Folgen haben.. Also lieber doch kein Metzger 

btt: Schon geil, das Angebot. Nur habe ich BF3 schon lange  Und Origin ist garnicht soo schlimm..


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gibt mal wieder ein paar Aktionen:

Pre-Order Aktion: Steet fighter X Tekken

Amazon.de: Games: Pre-Order-Aktion: FIFA Street

Amazon.de: Games: Sparaktion: MEDUSA NX Core Gaming Stereo Headset

2 für 1: Games und Zubehör

3 für 2 - Games & Zubehör

Amazon.de: 3 Blu-rays für 21 EUR


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Also Battlefield 3 für 17,97€ ist schon ein verdammt guter Preis, muss schon sagen. Für den Preis nehm ich sogar Origin hin.
> Plus DLC macht das dann ca. 33€, was immernoch richtig billig ist.


 Hab zugeschlagen, kann kaum fassen...   Ich bin entäuscht von mir, eigentlich wollte ich es boykotieren.. bis jetzt -.-


----------



## eVoX (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So geht es den Meisten, die am Anfang am lautesten Schreien.


----------



## Original-80 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Zur Zeit gibts bei mindfactory und einigen wenigen anderen Shops die EVGA GTX 480 mit 1536MB für 199€. Bin selbst ein wenig in Versuchung muss ich zugeben. Allerdings auch ein wenig unschlüssig hinsichtlich des Verhältnisses von Leistung zu Stromhunger und Lautstärke(in den Leistungsvergleichen der PCGH 06/11 schlägt sie sich ja teils mit den inzwischen auch günstigen und wesentlich genügsameren HD6950ern oder den GTX560Ti´s rum). Wär schön wenn ein Redakteur sich dazu äußern könnte - ob sich´s wirklich noch um ein Schnäppchen oder eher um einen "Himmel nur loswerden den Scheiß"-Verkauf handelt. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die GTX 480 ist minimal langsamer als die GTX 570. Dafür trägt sie aber 256 MiByte mehr Speicher, was in Extremsituationen hilfreich sein kann. Das Problem der Karte war schon immer und ist die große Verlustleistung, mit der das Kühlsystem hörbar zu kämpfen hat. Wenn dich ein 5 Sone lautes Rauschen nicht stört, kannst du zugreifen. 

Laut deinem Profil hast du eine HD 4890 im Rechner. Sofern es sich um eine Karte im Referenzdesign handelt, bist du derartiges Elend schon gewöhnt und es wird dich eher nicht stören. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die GTX 480 ist minimal langsamer als die GTX 570. Dafür trägt sie aber 256 MiByte mehr Speicher, was in Extremsituationen hilfreich sein kann. Das Problem der Karte war schon immer und ist die große Verlustleistung, mit der das Kühlsystem hörbar zu kämpfen hat. Wenn dich ein 5 Sone lautes Rauschen nicht stört, kannst du zugreifen.
> 
> Laut deinem Profil hast du eine HD 4890 im Rechner. Sofern es sich um eine Karte im Referenzdesign handelt, bist du derartiges Elend schon gewöhnt und es wird dich eher nicht stören.
> 
> ...


 kann man die hohe Leistungsaufnahme nicht durch einen leistungsstarken Kühler zum Teil drastisch senken?  drastisch jetzt mal auf den Fermi bezogen^^

Ich meine ihr hattet das mal vor längerer Zeit getestet^^


----------



## Spinal (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich würde glatt noch wegen SLI überlegen noch eien zu holen. Aber ich wollte eigentlich nie SLI haben und zwei 480er sind schon derbe stromhungrig. Habe von einer GTX 285 auf GTX 480 aufgerüstet und finde den Unterschied in der Lautstärke nicht groß (wenn überhaupt vorhanden), zumal ich jetzt kein Spulenfiepen mehr habe.

199 Euro ist aber kein einzigartiger Preis. Ich habe meine GTX 480 letztes Jahr im April oder so für 220 Euro gekauft. Es gab im laufe des Jahres immer wieder solche Angebote.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Original-80 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die GTX 480 ist minimal langsamer als die GTX 570. Dafür trägt sie aber 256 MiByte mehr Speicher, was in Extremsituationen hilfreich sein kann. Das Problem der Karte war schon immer und ist die große Verlustleistung, mit der das Kühlsystem hörbar zu kämpfen hat. Wenn dich ein 5 Sone lautes Rauschen nicht stört, kannst du zugreifen.
> 
> Laut deinem Profil hast du eine HD 4890 im Rechner. Sofern es sich um eine Karte im Referenzdesign handelt, bist du derartiges Elend schon gewöhnt und es wird dich eher nicht stören.
> 
> ...


 
Also ehrlich, Elend kannst Du neben Sorge im Harz finden, aber nicht in meinem Rechner. Nee nee Referenz ist Sie nicht. Zählt eher zu den Letzten, die zu kriegen waren und ist von daher zumindest im Vgl. zu meiner Towerlüftung recht zurückhaltend. Aber danke für die Antwort - ich hatt mir schon gedacht, dass es mit den ganzen Herstellerdesigns von GTX560Ti-448 und GTX570 kaum noch Sinn macht. Aber wer weiß schon ob mein Impulsivkaufverhalten mich ohne Deine Antwort nicht doch noch zum Midnightshopper gemacht hätte. 

Also werd ich wohl noch warten was März/April mir bringen - auch wenn ich damit einem Eurer Artikel von vor ein paar Tagen widerspreche, dass Warten sich nicht wirklich lohnt.

Tschau an alle Schnäppchenjäger


----------



## labernet (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

was zur hölle ist das problem mit dem origin store?

steht vorne ganz groß dran: Battlefield 2 + add-ons für 5€, aber berechnet mir 19,99€ dann bei der kasse??


ja kein wunder, irgendjemand hat das detail übersehen:



> OFFER EXPIRES 26/02/2012 at 23.59 GMT.


----------



## -NeXoN- (1. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> - Microsoft Office 2010 Home & Student Product Key Card [1 User] (89,99)



!?
Das Ding gibts bei Amazon für nichtmal 75€ ...
Amazon


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Battlefield 3 für 17,97€:
http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield-3-PEGI/dp/B005UW37HQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1330726166&sr=8-7


----------



## nyso (2. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dank an den Schnäppchenführer

Eben den 27" Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-B1 bei Alternate geschossen


----------



## -NeXoN- (4. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> - Abgelehnt (Amazon exclusive) (Bada Saad)




Ich hör sonen Kram zwar nicht, aber Ba*d*a ist ein Betriebssystem, und kein Rapper


----------



## jobo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bin ich blind oder habt ihr "I am Legend" vergessen? 
Gibts im Steelbook für nur 4,97€!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo soll es das geben?


----------



## Re4dt (4. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo soll es das geben?


 I Am Legend Steelbook: Amazon.de: Filme & TV

Jedoch DVD.


----------



## jobo (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> I Am Legend Steelbook: Amazon.de: Filme & TV
> 
> Jedoch DVD.



Genau die meinte ich! Sorry, hatte mich besser ausdrücken sollen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, preislich attraktiv wäre nur die GTX580 von Palit (Caseking).
Und die will keiner haben, weil die Karte so laut ist...


----------



## PREESTYLE (11. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Naja, preislich attraktiv wäre nur die GTX580 von Palit (Caseking).
> Und die will keiner haben, weil die Karte so laut ist...


 
jo das ist richtig...

aber Kepler steht vor der Tür


----------



## ReVan1199 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ein gutes Zeichen das jetzt die Preise der GTX 580 runtergehen
Ich bin da wirklich mal auf Kepler gespannt.


----------



## Raypism (11. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ditech haette grade die Plextor M3 128GB um 128eu... Geizhals zeigt sie sonst bei ~170eu...

Hat mit dem Ding wer Erfahrungen? Finde dazu nur 1 sinnvolles Review, laut dem soll sie ganz nett sein...


----------



## spinal227 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Interessantes Angebot. Aber kann es sein, dass der Händler nicht nach Deutschland liefert?


----------



## Raypism (12. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hoppala - daran hab ich jez garnicht gedacht... war zwar schon ueberzeugt davon dass die zumindest in Deutschland auch gibt, da Ditech ja nicht gerade klein is, aber offenbar lag ich da falsch...


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es gibt durchaus eine Deutsche Seite von ditech, aber da bekommt man bei der SSD nur:


> Fehlermeldung
> Ihr Produkt ist in Deutschland nicht verfügbar.


DiTech Computer


----------



## roobsi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Für Amazon-Käufer gibt es momentan die 5. LOST-Staffel um 27% reduziert. Klar, gibts bestimmt auch anderswo und im Marketplace günstiger, aber für Amazon-Käufer bestimmt ein Blick wert. 
http://www.amazon.de/Lost-komplette-fünfte-Staffel-DVDs/dp/B0037OHYP0/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



roobsi schrieb:


> Für Amazon-Käufer gibt es momentan die 5. LOST-Staffel um 27% reduziert. Klar, gibts bestimmt auch anderswo und im Marketplace günstiger, aber für Amazon-Käufer bestimmt ein Blick wert.
> http://www.amazon.de/Lost-komplette-fünfte-Staffel-DVDs/dp/B0037OHYP0/


 
Danke für den Tipp, ich habe es auch mal in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt: Schnäppchen: FIFA Street nur noch heute inkl. Gratis-Fußball (Release 15.3.) - 3 Blu-rays für 21 EUR (u. a. Der Ja-Sager, Yogi Bär, Die Welt in 10 Millionen Jahren, Das Beste kommt zum Schluss) - Crucial 128GB M4-SSD für 135,90 - 3 Blu-rays für 25 EU


----------



## roobsi (16. März 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Dr. House Staffel 1 gibts nochmals günstiger, also nicht (mehr?) für 17,49€ wie im Schnäppchenführer angegeben sondern für 14,99€. 
Dr. House - Season 1 (6 DVDs): Amazon.de: Hugh Laurie, Lisa Edelstein, Omar Epps, Jon Ehrlich, Jason Derlatka, Deran Sarafian, Daniel Sackheim, Greg Yaitanes, Peter O'Fallon: Filme & TV
Und danke für die Arbeit mit dem Schnäppchenführer, hat mir schon einige tolle Produkte eingebracht. 

*edit*
Lost - Die komplette sechste Staffel (5 DVDs): Amazon.de: Matthew Fox, Josh Holloway, Evangeline Lilly, Michael Giacchino, Jack Bender, Stephen Williams, Paul A. Edwards, Eric Laneuville: Filme & TV
um 25% reduziert!


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guild Wars 2 - Collectors Edition:
E-Mail-Benachrichtigung ist möglich.
Guild Wars 2 - Collectors Edition: Amazon.de: Games

Port Royale 3 Collectors Edition ist gelistet: 

Port Royale 3 Collectors Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games


Blu-Rays:
Scarface Special Limited Edition in Holzbox Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Robert Loggia, Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio, Arnaldo Santana, Al Israel, Harris Yulin, Miriam Colon, Ted Beniades, F. Murray Abraham, Paul Shenar, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer, Al Paci

The Italian Job - Charlie staubt Millionen ab / Anniversary Edition Blu-ray Special Edition: Amazon.de: Michael Caine, Noel Coward, Benny Hill, Raf Vallone, Rossano Brazzi, Peter Collinson: Filme & TV

Dirty Harry Blu-ray Collection Exklusiv bei Amazon.de: Amazon.de: Filme & TV


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

EVGA GTX 680, 2048MB DDR5


----------



## Spinal (22. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Preis geht echt in Ordnung wenn man den bisherigen Benchmarks glauben schenken kann 
Nur blöd das sie nicht lieferbar ist 

Edit: Arghh... ist ja seit heute der Test draußen


----------



## ReVan1199 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Fehler im Shopsystem Computeruniverse. -->von Ich habe gerade ein super gutes Angebot bei computerunivers.net gefunden. Und zwar gibt es dort die HD 7870 OC von Sapphire für 264€. Sapphire Radeon HD7870 OC-Edition - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse


----------



## spinal227 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das scheint aber eine 7850 zu sein...


----------



## ReVan1199 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Stimmt, haben die jetzt geändert:-/


----------



## jobo (25. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also bei den Amazonangeboten ist ja mal gar nix dabei, dass mich interresiert. Und 50% ist Konsolenscheiß...


----------



## suppamario74 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei gamesrocket.de Call of Duty® : Modern Warfare® 2 - Buy and download the game here!
gibt's Modern Warfare 2 für 12,95 € als Download. Muss bei Steam aktiviert werden.
Ist trotzdem ein Schnäppchen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> Also bei den Amazonangeboten ist ja mal gar nix dabei, dass mich interresiert. Und 50% ist Konsolenscheiß...


 
Geht schon, oder?

- 12:00 Uhr: Red Dead Redemption GOTY PS3
- 12:00 Uhr: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 PC, Xbox 360
- 12:00 Uhr: Darksiders Hellbook PC
- 12:00 Uhr: Grand Theft Auto IV & Episodes from Liberty City - The Complete Edition PC, PS3, Xbox 360
- 12:00 Uhr: Grotesque Tactics PC
- 12:00 Uhr: NBA 2K 12 PC
- 12:00 Uhr: Forza Motorsport 4
- 12:00 Uhr: Sid Meier's Civilization V
TIPP - 12:00 Uhr: Parrot AR.Drone - Quadrocopter für iPhone/iPad/iPod touch, gelb/grün/blau


----------



## XT1024 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jobo schrieb:


> Also bei den Amazonangeboten ist ja mal gar nix dabei, dass mich interresiert. Und 50% ist Konsolenscheiß...


Ist doch kein Problem: wieder Geld gespart (und noch mehr gespart, als wenn ich da irgendwas unnötiges gekauft hätte...).


----------



## nyso (25. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

MP3-Neuheiten der Woche für 5€
Z.B. das neue Silbermond-Album etc.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...f_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=288351747&pf_rd_i=77195031


----------



## Spinal (25. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich weiß nicht ob das regional begrenzt ist, in Köln gibt es beim Media Markt das Sony Tablet S mit 16 GB und ohne 3G für 379 Euro inkl. 50 Euro Media Markt Gutschein. Der Preis ist auch bei den anderen Versionen ähnlich wie bei aktuellen Internetangeboten, mit dem Gutschein ist das ein durchaus gutes Angebot für ein gelungenes Tegra 2 Android Tablet für das auch Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich angekündigt ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## SueLzkoPP (26. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer mit der Verlustleistung leben kann: GTX480 für 199,-€

EVGA GeForce GTX 480, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (015-P3-1480) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. März 2012)

Da würde ich eher zur GTX570 greifen, die hat ein etwas besseres P/L.


----------



## Original-80 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Derzeit bei amazon.co.uk DiabloIII vorbestellbar für 30 Pfund (lt. Wechselkursrechner kommt man damit auf ca 35€) was ein kleiner Unterschied zu den 55€ des deutschen Amazon ist. Ob es eine deutsche Sprachdatei enthält weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## madace (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Derzeit bei amazon.co.uk DiabloIII vorbestellbar für 30 Pfund (lt. Wechselkursrechner kommt man damit auf ca 35€) was ein kleiner Unterschied zu den 55€ des deutschen Amazon ist. Ob es eine deutsche Sprachdatei enthält weis ich aber nicht.


 
+ Verpackung UND + Steuern nicht zu vergessen. Man wird also eher bei ca. 45.- EURO landen zur Zeit.
Was ein Glück, dass ich 2010 für 21.- PFUND vorbestellt habe.


----------



## Original-80 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da gratulier ich dir zu deinem Schnäppchen. Hab mal versucht es in den Warenkorb zu legen, um in der Gesamtübersicht den Endpreis zu sehen hatte aber keinen Bock in Ermangelung einer eigenen Kreditkarte noch meine Mutter zu nerven. Allerdings kostet Amazon ja erstens keinen Versand und zweitens sind sie trotz ihrer Euroverweigerung dennoch in der EU und so fallen auch keine Zölle usw. an. Glaub mich zu erinnern das Amazon ein Stück mehr als den Wechselkurs verlangt, aber an 45€ glaub ich dann doch nicht. Wenn Du´s schon dort vorbestellt hast kannst des ja nochmal in den Warenkorb legen und schaun was in Summe zusammenkommt.


----------



## hackology (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Natürlich muß man Versandkosten bezahlen, oder meinst du Amazon.uk schenkt sie dir.


----------



## Daxelinho (2. April 2012)

Also Amazon.de schenkt sie einem bei einen bestellwert über 20 €..


----------



## hackology (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das mußt du mir nicht als Amazon Primekunde, der jeden Tag 5 Amazon Pakete bekommt erzählen.  Amazon berechnet bei mir auch unter 20,- Euro keine  Versandkosten 


Ich kann dir mehr über Amazon erzählen, als mancher Hotliner bei Amazon. 


Aber Fakt ist, das co.uk Versandkosten haben will und dir nur ein müdes Lächeln sonst schenkt, wenn du z. B. dein Spiel kostenlos haben wolltest.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die extrem limitierte Guild Wars 2 -Collectors Edition ist ab sofort vorbestellbar! 

Preis: 144,99€

http://www.amazon.de/Guild-Wars-2-C...1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1333365618&sr=1-91


----------



## Original-80 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Irren kann sich jeder mal. Hab bisher nur einmal bei uk bestellt und das ist schon ne Weile her, aber wie gesagt wär nett wenn jemand sich einfach mal zur Schlußseite vorarbeitet (verlangt ja keiner das man die Bestellung auch abschließt) und die Diskussion um Gesamtpreis, Versandkostenanteil etc. für uns Alle beendet.


----------



## madace (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mit Diablo 3 hat er mir leider keine "Umrechnung" angezeigt, also habe ich das Ganze mal mit 2 anderen Artikeln gemacht. Ich sag's ja nicht gerne, aber: "Ich hab's doch gesagt!"


----------



## Original-80 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

 Beserwisser, Besserwisser. Aber du weißt schon - wer recht hat gibt einen


----------



## tim_t (2. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mit Versand nach Oesterreich kostet D3 bei amazonuk 35.93GPB laut google 43.20eu - also immerhin doch mehr als 10eu Ersparnis - wenn man damit leben kann das man es erst ein paar Tage nachm Release bekommt


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hmm, das mit der Avatar 3D Blu-ray ist interessant. Allerdings halten mich zwei Dinge vom Kauf ab:


Bonusmaterial der Collectors Edition wird wohl fehlen
Offenbar keine Extended-Edition

Da warte ich lieber auf die Super-Tripple-A-Ultimate-Edition-Blu-ray in 3D.


----------



## PAUI (5. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Plextor PX-128M2P*

für 150€

Plextor PX-128M2P 2,5" SSD 128 GB


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:
			
		

> Plextor PX-128M2P
> 
> für 150€
> 
> Plextor PX-128M2P 2,5" SSD 128 GB



Ich erkenne da kein Schnäppchen


----------



## hackology (5. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich auch nicht. Da würde ich schon lieber die Samsung 830 128 GB zum normalen Preis nehmen. Die steht für echte Leistung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Oder eben die Crucial M4 128GB


----------



## PAUI (7. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich erkenne da kein Schnäppchen


 
von 189,90 auf 149,90 ist wohl keins?


----------



## eVoX (7. April 2012)

Nein, ist es nicht. Da bekommt schon was besseres das günstiger ist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. April 2012)

eVoX schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ist es nicht. Da bekommt schon was besseres das günstiger ist.



Thats the point.


----------



## samet (8. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kingdoms of Alamur für 32€ ist ein richtiges Schnäppchen D:


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

heute Rage Anarchy Edition für 10€ gekauft ! 


Saturn Berlin-Spandau


----------



## Spinal (13. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Cool, für nen 10er nehm ich es auch. Ich schau mal morgen bei mir in der Stadt


----------



## Piy (14. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ok mädels, heute ein echter knaller:
letzte woche wollte ich zu einer fernbedienung bei panasonic gleich noch ne micro-sd-karte bestellen. hab gesehen: oh runtergesetzt, auf 5,49 (8gb). gut, hab eine in den warenkorb gelegt.  da stand dann: 1,49!

ich so: 
und... naja, wenn ich damit schon durchkomme, kann ich gleich 10 bestellen! 

tja, fazit: ich hab jetzt hier 10 micro-sd-karten je 8gb rumliegen und nur 14,90 bezahlt. (plus 3€ versandpauschale)

ich weiß ja nicht, inwiefern dieses bugusing legal oder moralisch vertretbar ist, aber ich freu mir hart. 

  also schnell ausnutzen, bevor dies merken.


http://shop.panasonic.de/RP-SM08GF/RP-SM08GFE1K,de_DE,pd.html


----------



## jeamal (14. April 2012)

Hab bei MF ne Corsair PerfPro 128GB für 109€ bekommen. Runtergesetzt von 170€.
Es handelte sich um einen Mindstar. Also wer eine braucht, ruhig immer mal danach gucken Da gibts immer mal sowas wie nen "SSD Tag".... Da werden die günstig rausgehauen.


----------



## hackology (14. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Micro-SD Karten sind super


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> ok mädels, heute ein echter knaller:
> letzte woche wollte ich zu einer fernbedienung bei panasonic gleich noch ne micro-sd-karte bestellen. hab gesehen: oh runtergesetzt, auf 5,49 (8gb). gut, hab eine in den warenkorb gelegt.  da stand dann: 1,49!
> 
> ich so:
> ...



Mach ich gleich mal, bestelle 4, kann man ja vllt. immer mal brauchen oder auch verschenken 

Hammer Preis oder? Ist bestimmt ne gute SD-Karte und 8GB reichen völlig aus!


----------



## Piy (14. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ja  ich hab aber nur 3 adapter. xD  ich werd wohl auch welche weiterverkaufen. ^^ 

naja der preis kommt so zustande:  originalpreis: 15,49    reduziert: 5,49, nur haben sie im system statt der 1 die 5 gelöscht. 

und 3€ porto rechnet sich da schon ab der 1. karte  

da steht übrigens zeit: 10-14 tage.  bei mir warens 4 oder 5.



edit:
allein die rechnung sieht schon geil aus:
http://img.techpowerup.org/120411/Capture136.jpg


----------



## Spinal (14. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es handelt sich um micro SD Karten! Ich könnte eigentlich auch ne SD Karte brauchen, aber naja... so ist auch gut 
Habe auch mal 8 Stück bestellt  Danke für den Hinweis 

bei mir stand "sofort lieferbar". Hmm... naja, mal abwarten. Werden wohl gerade gut weggehen


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So hab jetzt geschafft zu bestellen, der Preis stand noch da, hab per Vorkasse bezahlt, mal sehen ob's was wird. Mir reichen 4


----------



## Rayken (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Spinal schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um micro SD Karten! Ich könnte eigentlich auch ne SD Karte brauchen, aber naja... so ist auch gut
> Habe auch mal 8 Stück bestellt  Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> bei mir stand "sofort lieferbar". Hmm... naja, mal abwarten. Werden wohl gerade gut weggehen


 
Oder die wollen die Lager leer räumen ist ja immerhin noch eine class 4 micro SD Karte...

Mobiles Datengrab sag ich dazu anstatt sich ne teure 32GB micro SD karte zu kaufen kauft man 4x 8GB
Ne 32GB micro SD class 4 kostet immerhin ~20€..

Nachteil bei den 4x 8GB muss man Diskjockey spielen^^


************************************************
_Quelle Wikepedia
_

_Class 2: 16 Mbit/s (2 MB/s)_
_Class 4: 32 Mbit/s (4 MB/s)_
_Class 6: 48 Mbit/s (6 MB/s)_
_Class 10: 80 Mbit/s (10 MB/s)_
*Anwendung Class 6/10*

_Diese Karten haben einen höheren Sequential R/W speed. Dieser ist  besonders wichtig, wenn große Datenmengen auf die Speicherkarte  transferiert werden, z.B. zur Aufnahme von Videos in HD Qualität,  Zugriff auf Alben mit hochauflösenden Fotos und dem Kopieren sehr großer  Dateien._
*
Anwendung Class 2/4*

_Diese Karten haben zumeist einen höheren Random R/W speed. Dieser ist  wichtig, wenn Funktionen des Betriebssystems (Laden von System- bzw.  Anwendungsdateien) und Anwendungen (Apps) auf die Speicherkarte  ausgelagert werden (App2SD)._


----------



## StefanW12345 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe gerade ein schnäpchen entdeckt.
Eine Point of View GeForce GTX 680 TGT Beast Watercooled für nur 538€?




Motherboard | Mainboard | Arbeitsspeicher | Grafikkarten | Samsung & Seagate Festplatten | Intel CPU


----------



## Rayken (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

genaue Bezeichnung? Und ein Link wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## StefanW12345 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> genaue Bezeichnung? Und ein Link wäre nicht schlecht



Der Link ist darunter:


----------



## Piy (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

~gelöscht~


----------



## Original-80 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> ok mädels, heute ein echter knaller:
> letzte woche wollte ich zu einer fernbedienung bei panasonic gleich noch ne micro-sd-karte bestellen. hab gesehen: oh runtergesetzt, auf 5,49 (8gb). gut, hab eine in den warenkorb gelegt.  da stand dann: 1,49!http://shop.panasonic.de/RP-SM08GF/RP-SM08GFE1K,de_DE,pd.html




Schade die habens wohl geändert. Allerdings scheint da nen Praktikant zu sitzen. Der Preis steht zwar immer noch auf 5,49€, aber im Warenkorb kostet sie jetzt 11,..€ . Wie gesagt entweder ist da heute einer richtig verpeilt, oder sie wollen ihre Verluste wieder reinkriegen.


----------



## Piy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die, die hier bestellt haben, die karten noch bekommen. 
wie gesagt, ich hab 10 stück hier liegen. 

im gegensatz zu vorher wird sich jetzt aber sicher bald jemand beschweren bei panasonic.


----------



## hackology (16. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich war so frei und habe gleich 30 bestellt und mit Visa bezahlt. Dann gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass wir einen Kaufvertrag haben.

Ich kenne viele, die sich jetzt über diese günstige SD Karten freuen werden und mich eingeschlossen natürlich auch


----------



## BartholomO (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Was ist eigentlich gerade mit Amazon los, die wollen mir mein Geld wegnehmen  zu viele Angebote gerade bei Amazon, 3 zum Preis für 2, die ganzen DVDs und Filme, die wollen mich arm machen


----------



## ULKi22 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich gerade mit Amazon los, die wollen mir mein Geld wegnehmen  zu viele Angebote gerade bei Amazon, 3 zum Preis für 2, die ganzen DVDs und Filme, die wollen mich arm machen


 
Ehrlich? Bei den Preisen?

Merkwürdigerweise ziehen die Preise der Spiele bei solchen Aktionen aber kräftig nach oben, manchmal bis zu 20€.
Da bezahlt man dann halt für 2 Spiele, soviel wie sonst für 3


----------



## BartholomO (16. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja Spiele würden mich interessieren: Assassins Creed Revelations und Anno 2070 als 3. Gegenstand für die Aktion wüsste ich nichts, bei AC R weiss ich dass der Preis aufjedenfall nicht hochgegangen ist, bei Anno weiss ich es nicht.

Und bei den DVD Angeboten jetzt nicht die Angebote bei denen 3 zum Preis von 2 Angeboten werden sondern diese Angebote: 
Amazon.de: 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bis zum 18. April 2012

Würde mich evtl. Two and a half men staffel 1-8 interessieren, da es meine Lieblingsserie ist, und da kostete die DVD Box davor 99€ und jetzt 78€


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Pre-Order-Übersicht:
Amazon.de: Games: Gewinnspiele und Aktionen

PEGI von Diablo III CE:
Diablo III - Collector's Edition (uncut) [AT PEGI]: Amazon.de: Games

Blu-Rays:
http://www.amazon.de/Die-Abenteuer-...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1334819908&sr=1-1

Thor Limited Steel-book Edition mit Helm + 3D Blu-ray + DVD + Digital-Copy Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Kenneth Branagh, Natalie Portman, Anthony Hopkins, Tom Hiddleston, Stellan Skarsgård, Colm Feore, Chris Hemsworth: Filme & TV

Assault - Anschlag bei Nacht 3 Disc Collectors Edition Mediabook Blu-ray Limited Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Austin Stoker, Darwin Joston, Laurie Zimmer, Nancy Loomis, John Carpenter: Filme & TV


----------



## ULKi22 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die PS Vita kostet laut PCGH 189€, jedoch kostet sie (wieder?) 229€.


----------



## Piy (19. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

lol? das is ja dreist... gestern warns noch 189, soweit ich weiß


----------



## -NeXoN- (20. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mindfactory:
120GB SSD von AData für 99,90 

120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron

EDIT:

Nun sogar 94,90


----------



## beren2707 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Momentan ist die VTX3D 7950 X-Edition bei Caseking im Angebot. Es ist eine der 7950 PCS+ sehr ähnliche Karte (da aus gleichem Hause Tul) für gerade einmal 324,90€; sehr guter Preis!


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hat noch jemand von euch das hier bekommen? 



Spoiler



Guten Tag,

Sie haben bei uns den Titel 'Diablo III - Collector's Edition (uncut)' vorbestellt.

Um  sicherzustellen, dass Sie der Titel rechtzeitig erreicht, bitten wir  Sie, die in Ihrer Bestellung hinterlegten Zahlungsdaten auf ihre  Gültigkeit zu überprüfen. 

Vielleicht hat sich ja mittlerweile  Ihre Kontoverbindung geändert oder Ihre Bank hat eine neue Bankleitzahl  ausgegeben? Oder das Ablaufdatum Ihrer Kreditkarte ist bereits erreicht,  sodass wir den Kaufpreis nicht mehr belasten könnten?

Unsere dringende Bitte:

Aktualisieren Sie bis spätestens 04.05.2012 Ihre Zahlungsdaten. Alternativ können Sie auch eine andere Zahlungsweise angeben. 

Sollten Ihre Zahlungsdaten aktuell sein, ignorieren Sie bitte diese E-Mail.

***Überprüfen der Zahlungsweise***:

Klicken Sie auf 'Mein Konto' auf unserer Website (http://www.amazon.de) und anschließend auf den Link 'Offene Bestellungen anzeigen'. Gehen Sie dann auf den Schaltknopf 'Zahlungsart ändern'.
Auf  der nächsten Seite sehen Sie die letzten Ziffern Ihres Bankkontos /  Ihrer Kreditkarte - ändern Sie Ihre Zahlungsdaten bitte gegebenenfalls  und klicken Sie abschließend auf 'Bestätigen'.

***Und noch eine letzte Bitte***:

Die  Zustellung soll nicht an einer veralteten Lieferadresse scheitern.  Bitte überprüfen Sie ebenfalls unter 'Mein Konto' die von Ihnen  eingegebene Lieferadresse auf Aktualität. Auch ein Blick auf Ihr  Klingelschild und Briefkastenschild kann sich lohnen. Hier bitten wir zu  überprüfen, ob der angegebene Name mit dem Ihrer Lieferadresse  übereinstimmt und leserlich befestigt ist.

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Mühe!

(Dies  ist eine automatisch versendete E-Mail. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf  dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zum Versenden, nicht aber  zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)

Freundliche Grüße

Kundenservice Amazon.de
http://www.amazon.de


----------



## Spinal (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe Diablo 3 nicht vorbestellt, bei solchen Dingen wie "Kontoverbindung" und "Gültigkeit" wäre ich vorsichtig. Wer ist denn der Absender?

Ich habe neulich das hier bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Amazon Kunde,
> Sicherheit hat für Amazon.de höchste Priorität. Wir sorgen für ein sicheres Zahlungssystem, schützen Karteninhaber, Händler,unsere Mitglieder sowie Unternehmen und tragen zum Wachstum bei.
> 
> Amazon.de Datenagbleich (Verifizierungsvorgang)
> ...



Habe es als Phishing Mail gemeldet. Die Aufmachung der Mail war sehr professionell und ausnahmsweise mal in recht gutem Deutsch. Der Absender war irgendwas@amazon.com.de was nicht den sonstigen Amazon Mails entspricht.
Da du allerdings zu einer bestimmten Bestellung befragt wirst und es über die offizielle Seite einsehen sollst/kannst, scheint es okay zu sein. Aber ich würde keinen Link aus der Mail nehmen.

Sorry für ot.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Adresse war diese hier:

bestellung-aktuell@amazon.de

Die scheint aber offiziell zu sein. Von der Adresse kommen öfters Mails wenns es um Codes für DLC oder Rabatte geht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Auf jeden Fall einfach vorsichtig sein und versuchen auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Notfalls kann man ja nachfragen beim Support.


----------



## hackology (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Sache ist doch einfach. Nichts in der Mail anklicken und wenn überhaupt direkt über die Amazon Seite "etwas bestätigen". 

Um aber auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, kann man doch immer bei der Amazon Hotline nachfragen. Kostenlos und in 10 Sekunden erreichbar.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also:

Hab mit dem Support von Amazon gesprochen.

Die Mail kommt offiziell von ihnen, und geht an alle Vorbesteller der CE raus.


----------



## ULKi22 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Zack Zack gibts gerade ein HD 7970 im Referenz Design für ~375€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## kr0 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gibts bei Zack immer nur 6 Artikel oder wie läuft das ab?
oder muss man sich anmelden um alle zu sehen?


----------



## ULKi22 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja, das ist nur so eine "Schnäppchenseite" von Alternate. 
Es gibt 6 Artikel am Tag, und jeder ist für maximal 24 Stunden verfügbar, oder bis er ausverkauft ist.


----------



## kr0 (24. April 2012)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Amazon.de kann man inzwischen eine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung einrichten für das neue WoW-Add-On: Mists of Pandaria - Collectors Edition

Über den genauen Inhalt ist noch nichts bekannt, allerdings wird es genau wie bei den anderen Add-Ons so sein, das diese Edition nicht lange zur Verfügung steht. 

World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On) - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games

Die anderen CE´s von WoW haben einiges an Wert gewonnen. 
http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft...8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1335263735&sr=1-18
http://www.amazon.de/World-of-WarCr...2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1335263735&sr=1-22
World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King - Collector's Edition: Mac: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Genesis-84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, die deutschen Preise sind ja mal wieder ne ganze Ecke teuerer ;9

Hab mir Diablo 3 von Amazon UK 2mal bestellt, und durch die geteilten Versandkosten, werde ich pro Version noch nichtmal 40€ zahlen müssen. War Bei Battlefield 3 genau das selbe.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Genesis-84 schrieb:


> Naja, die deutschen Preise sind ja mal wieder ne ganze Ecke teuerer ;9
> 
> Hab mir Diablo 3 von Amazon UK 2mal bestellt, und durch die geteilten Versandkosten, werde ich pro Version noch nichtmal 40€ zahlen müssen. War Bei Battlefield 3 genau das selbe.


 
Ist halt fraglich, wann das Spiel dann bei dir ankommt, zum Release vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Genesis-84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, bislang hatte ich alle UK spiele 1-2 Tage später. Und wenn ich 10-20 Euro spare warte ich die gerne ab


----------



## Corn696 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Genau meine Meinug Genesis-84.
1-2 Tage ist man doch in der Lage zu warten.


----------



## Genesis-84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jo, und wenn man das spiel dann hat, laufen die Server zum zocken und Anmelden garantiert, (Battlefield 3 und SWTOR ;o )


----------



## Bambusbar (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Oder man verzichtet auf die Box, die eh keiner braucht und nur verstaubt und holt sich nur nen Key.
Der is dann 20€ günstiger und man kann ab Release zocken


----------



## Genesis-84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Oder so, aber da bin ich doch noch zu nostalgisch und brauch was in der Hand


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Oder man verzichtet auf die Box, die eh keiner braucht und nur verstaubt und holt sich nur nen Key.
> Der is dann 20€ günstiger und man kann ab Release zocken


 
Ohne CE? Du Banause!  Niemals!


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich werde bestimmt auch ab Release zocken können, denn so wie ich DHL kenne, geben die mir das Paket einen tag zu früh, genauso wie mir BF3 2 Tage zu früh gebracht wurde 

Außerdem verstaubt die nicht, der Karton vielleicht, aber der Inhalt nicht.


----------



## dj-binichnicht (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wo kann man sich das Game den Digital für 20 euro weniger vorbestellen?

gruß


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

LOL Tolle vorbestellerpreisgarantie bei Amazon.

Habe bereits seit einigen Tagen vorbestellt aber dennoch keine Vorbestellerpreisgarantie von 49,90€ bekommen. 
Steht immernoch 54,90€ bei mir im account bei den Bestellungen, mittlerweile auch wieder bei Amazon. Eventuell kaufe ich es doch bei mediamarkt wenn es nicht billiger wird, allein aus Prinzip.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Erstattung der Differenz wurde bei mir immer nach Release durchgeführt!


----------



## Sinister213 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei mir waren die Erstattungen bei Amazon dann meist auch im Nachhinein.. Auch mal nur wegen zwei Cent ^^
Also da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen das dus nicht mehr bekommst

Ich warte schon voller Sehnsucht auf meine D3 CE die ich für 60€ abgestaubt hab


----------



## timOC (28. April 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Deus Ex: Human Revolution ist als UK-Import auch grade günstig: 

9,90€ über Amazon-Marketplace

MfG


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. April 2012)

Sinister213 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir waren die Erstattungen bei Amazon dann meist auch im Nachhinein.. Auch mal nur wegen zwei Cent ^^
> Also da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen das dus nicht mehr bekommst
> 
> Ich warte schon voller Sehnsucht auf meine D3 CE die ich für 60€ abgestaubt hab



Wo denn? Ich hab meine für 60€ bei hitfox bekommen!


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier in diesen Schnäppchenthread gehört unbedingt die Crucial m4 128GB rein, die auf nur noch 97 EUR gefallen ist !

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BartholomO (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Meint ihr die Crucial M4 bleibt bei dem Preis oder wird sie wieder steigen? Da ich sie mir eigentlich in einem Monat erst kaufen wollte.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wird weiter fallen.


----------



## The-GeForce (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> wird weiter fallen.


 
Wie kommt es, dass die SSD auf einmal so einen heftigen Preisrutsch hinlegen? Das ist ja schon eine ganze Menge.


----------



## eVoX (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Besonders die M4, wie es bei den Anderen ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Für meine 128er hab ich noch vor 2 Monaten ~136€ gezahlt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist bei anderen wie z.B. der SSD 830 auch so, die kostet nur noch 120€, wo sie vor 2 Monaten 150€ gekostet hat, so ergeht es auch der M4. Ich werde auch nicht mehr lange warten  Die 256GB-Versionen wollen einfach nicht unter die 150€-Grenze rutschen, furchtbar sowas. Eine M4 mit 256GB wäre doch was


----------



## Spinal (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

habe mir die Samsung Anfang des Jahres für 170 geholt. Es war zwar angekündigt das die im Preis noch fallen, aber ich konnt nicht warten 
Eine 256 GB für 150 Euro würde ich aber auch nehmen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand von euch das hier bekommen?
> 
> * SPOILER *



Ja hab ich auch bekommen


----------



## Sinister213 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wo denn? Ich hab meine für 60€ bei hitfox bekommen!


 
Jopp da hab ichs auch her und alle haben gesagt ich wäre wahnsinnig da zu bestellen weil man sich nich sicher sein kann das ich das irgendwann bekomme


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Mai 2012)

Sinister213 schrieb:
			
		

> Jopp da hab ichs auch her und alle haben gesagt ich wäre wahnsinnig da zu bestellen weil man sich nich sicher sein kann das ich das irgendwann bekomme



Hä wieso ?! Das ist ein ganz seriöser Händler. Ich habe bei Facebook sogar noch nachgefragt, weil ich sie nicht kannte und sie haben wie andere handele auch eine Antwort gegeben, die mich zudem zufrieden gestellt hat. Ich denke, dass deine Freunde da was verpasst haben.


----------



## Sinister213 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jopp hab ich denen dann auch gesagt 

Ja antworten da sogar recht schnell, sogar an einem Sonntag Abend. Ist echt super Service dort

Und evtl kommt das spiel schon am 14. an


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Mai 2012)

Sinister213 schrieb:
			
		

> Jopp hab ich denen dann auch gesagt
> 
> Ja antworten da sogar recht schnell, sogar an einem Sonntag Abend. Ist echt super Service dort
> 
> Und evtl kommt das spiel schon am 14. an



Haha ich war der, der das da gepostet hatte, die Frage 
14. oder 15. und wir haben die CE sicher, das hatte ich auch nachgefragt.


----------



## Sinister213 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Haha ich war der, der das da gepostet hatte, die Frage
> 14. oder 15. und wir haben die CE sicher, das hatte ich auch nachgefragt.


 
Ah okay ^^
Wollte das auch grade fragen, aber dann hab ich erst mal geschaut ob das schon jmd gefragt hat und wahrscheinlich dein Post gefunden


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Mai 2012)

Sinister213 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah okay ^^
> Wollte das auch grade fragen, aber dann hab ich erst mal geschaut ob das schon jmd gefragt hat und wahrscheinlich dein Post gefunden



Jap ich war mir auch erst nicht sicher


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der genaue Inhalt ist noch nicht bekannt.

Battleship - Limited Special Edition mit Blu-ray Steelbook: Amazon.de: Liam Neeson, Taylor Kitsch, Alexander Skarsgard, Rihanna, Brooklyn Decker, Josh Pence, Peter Berg: Filme & TV


----------



## Dragonfire (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> Schnäppchen: Geforce GTX 690 für 979,00


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jo, WAHRSCHEINLICH hol ich mir direkt 2 oder 3, weils so ein geiles SCHNÄPPCHEN ist !!!


----------



## EpicFail (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Dragonfire schrieb:


> Schnäppchen: Geforce GTX 690 für 979,00



Das ging mir auch durch den Kopf als ichs gelesen habe XD


----------



## ULKi22 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was war denn wieder im Kaffee drinne, dass ihr die GTX 690 in eine "Schnäppchen-News" gepackt habt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn man die GTX690 im Vergleich zur 2x680 sieht, dann kann man den Preis durchaus als fair bezeichnen.


----------



## strelok (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn man die GTX690 im Vergleich zur 2x680 sieht, dann kann man den Preis durchaus als fair bezeichnen.


 
Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Leute zu blöd/faul sind von Dollar auf €uro umzurechnen. Dann wirst auch du mit 979-999€ unzufrieden sein!


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Was war denn wieder im Kaffee drinne, dass ihr die GTX 690 in eine "Schnäppchen-News" gepackt habt?


 
Wahahah das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## pringles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

so ich habe noch ein schnäppchen: die logitech g105 in der cod version für 19,90 bei mediamarkt Angebote, Service, Beratung & mehr im Online-Shop - Media Markt (im katalog auf seite 2, kann den aber leider nicht verlinken )


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Leute, das ist doch einfach nur göttlich: http://www.hoh.de/hardware/ssd-lauf...41/samsung-ssd-830-serie-128gb-2.5-sata-6gb/s

Ich habe durch mein Gehäuse schon die Halterung, die Software ist dann auch so dabei, ich spare ne Menge Geld. Und nur 199€ für ne SSD 830 128GB ?! 

Ich denke, die bestelle ich heute, passend zu Diablo 3 dann


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ADATA S510 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS510S3-120GM-C) | Geizhals Deutschland
120 gb für knapp 88€

Die crucial gibts für 101€


----------



## mathal84 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ok bei 14 euro wird zugeschlagen, arkham city!


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



>ExX< schrieb:


> ADATA S510 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS510S3-120GM-C) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 120 gb für knapp 88€
> 
> Die crucial gibts für 101€



Aber wer will ne ADATA mit Sandforce  Zuverlässigkeit ist bei Speichermedien wichtig.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Aber wer will ne ADATA mit Sandforce  Zuverlässigkeit ist bei Speichermedien wichtig.


 
Ist die so schlecht?


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kennst du denn schon langzeittests? Nein? Dann würde ich auch lieber auf die Anzahl de rgegebenen garantiejahre achten oder auf die Philosophie der Firma usw. Bei Smasung bin ich mir eig. nicht sicher, aber sie geben 3 Jahre. OCZ gibt bei ihrer Vertex 4 sogar 5 Jahre.

Und Smasung hat mit ihrem Controller mit dne besten Controller, wenn nicht DEN besten.  Dnen er hat keine Schwächen. Die Praxistests sprechen für sich, die Reviews auch und der Preis ja wohl auch.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja, wenn dann wirds bei mir entweder die crucial m4 oder die samsung, ist der unterschied bei den beiden groß?


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Samsung ist ein Tick besser, was du aber wohl kaum merken wirst. Musst du halt wissen, ob dir die paar Euro mehr das wert sind oder nicht. Ich fühle mich irgendwie mit der Samsung wohler. Auf jeden Fall hat die Samsung ihre kleineren Vorteile. Wenn mir das alles egal wäre, würd eich ne ADATA nehmen, aber nein danke  Ich mag eher Langzeitinvestitionen. Dementsprechend sehr ärgert mich meine Falcon II, die aber ja schon alt ist und ihre Leistung ist durch die damals fehlende Technik stetig abgestiegen.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich weis nicht ob ich 64 gb bzw. 60 oder 120 bzw. 128, eigentlich reichen ja auch 60 rum^^        mal schauen^^


----------



## Spinal (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also ich habe eine 128 GB Samsung und würde definitiv nicht weniger nehmen. Vielleicht reichen 60, aber ich kenne kein Szenario bei dem das nicht eng wird, zudem habe ich gerne auch noch ein paar GB frei. Und bei den Preisen kann man wirklich zuschlagen. ich habe Anfang des Jahres 170 Euro für die Samsung bezahlt.

Edit: Oder man wartet noch was, wenn keine Katastrophe passiert, die die Preise steigen lässt, wird es vermutlich weiter runter gehen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## hackology (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

128 GB ist Pflicht. Sonst muß man entweder viel auf eine zweite Platte auslagern, oder eben wenig installieren.

Die Samsung ist auf jeden Fall besser, aber für ein Notebook würde ich wohl eher eine M4 nehmen, da weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bin auch der Meinung dass 128GB genau richtig sind. Die Samsung 830 ist dafür perfekt. Daher werd eich die mir bei HOH auch bestellen, der Preis ist einfach genial, besonders weiter wird der eh nicht mehr fallen 

@ hackology

/sign


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe auch eine 64GB M4 und muss sagen: Man kommt damit klar, ich habe noch 16,7 GB frei, aber viel Luxus kann man nicht machen.. Nur halt das nötigste.. Wenn ich damals genug Geld gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich auf jeden Fall 128 GB genommen ^^ Und wenn die 256er unter die 150 €-Marke fällt, dann werde ich ein zweites mal zuschalgen!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jetzt ist dieser Drecksschnulz von gestern (Pro 7 , 2015 Uhr) auch noch hier gelistet...
musste den mit der Madame gucken...

mit Whiskey gings dann


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Mai 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist dieser Drecksschnulz von gestern (Pro 7 , 2015 Uhr) auch noch hier gelistet...
> musste den mit der Madame gucken...
> 
> mit Whiskey gings dann



Welcher Film war es?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Welcher Film war es?


 
Beim Leben meiner Schwester...


----------



## Th3 GhOst (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Logitech G105 Call of Duty Edition
*
19€* im Media Markt

gruß


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Logitech G105 Call of Duty Edition
> *
> 19€* im Media Markt
> 
> gruß


 
Online nicht verfügbar und auch schon abgelaufen, laut diversen Sites...
Schade


----------



## _PeG_ (7. Mai 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist dieser Drecksschnulz von gestern (Pro 7 , 2015 Uhr) auch noch hier gelistet...
> musste den mit der Madame gucken...
> 
> mit Whiskey gings dann




dito.. 

muss zwar sagen, der film war nicht schlecht gemacht, ABER ist mir definitiv zu schnulzig gewesen..


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@ PCGH

Checkt doch nochmal den Preis von Iron Sky.  Der ist runter auf 15,99€!
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007YPTTME/?tag=pcgh-21


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<> schrieb:


> @ PCGH
> 
> Checkt doch nochmal den Preis von Iron Sky.  Der ist runter auf 15,99€!
> Iron Sky - Wir kommen in Frieden! [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Julia Dietze, Götz Otto, Christopher Kirby, Michael Cullen, Peta Sergeant, Udo Kier, Kym Jackson, Stephanie Paul, Tilo Prückner, Timo Vuorensola: Filme & TV


 
Danke dir, passe ich gleich an.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Alan Wake gibt es jetzt ohne jegliches DRM und inkl. DLCs bei GOG: Alan Wake - GOG.com

  Aktuell kostet es 14,99 US-Dollar, also ca. 11,50 Euro (Steam: mind. 27,99 Euro). Der günstige Preis bleibt bis 15. Mai bestehen, danach werden 29,99 US-Dollar fällig. Mehr Details hierzu: Release: Alan Wake - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Alan Wake gibt es jetzt ohne jegliches DRM und inkl. DLCs bei GOG: Alan Wake - GOG.com
> 
> Aktuell kostet es 14,99 US-Dollar, also ca. 11,50 Euro (Steam: mind. 27,99 Euro). Der günstige Preis bleibt bis 15. Mai bestehen, danach werden 29,99 US-Dollar fällig. Mehr Details hierzu: Release: Alan Wake - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com


 Wird gekauft .


----------



## cutterslade1234 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So, Hab mir Jetzt Alan Wake Gekauft. Es kostet per Paypal 11,88 Euro nur wenn es hier jemanden Interessiert.
Das war mal ne interessante News.


----------



## Rolk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Alan Wake hatte ich zwar gar nicht auf dem Plan, aber ist gekauft.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schnäppchenführer ftw, hier bekommt man manchmal Tipps, davon erfahren andere Leute nie im Leben! ;D

Hole mir Alan Wake aber nicht xD


----------



## tommydabong (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hey, 

entweder zu blöd oder blind...
Wie kann ich denn Split Secont für 9.99 kaufen


----------



## Pas89 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



tommydabong schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> entweder zu blöd oder blind...
> Wie kann ich denn Split Secont für 9.99 kaufen



Ist leider schon seit drei Stunden ausverkauft für den Preis.


----------



## endino (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe mir auch "Alan Wake" bei GOG.com gekauft.

 Leider habe ich im Menü noch keinen Hinweis gefunden, wie ich das Spiel  auf die deutsche Sprache umstellen kann. Ich hoffe, dass das kein  Fehlkauf war.


----------



## Eiche (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Alan Wake hatte ich zwar gar nicht auf dem Plan, aber ist gekauft.


 bei steam 13,99€


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jo, für den Preis von 11,88 EUR habe ich gestern auch bei GOG.com zugeschlagen.

Ist das nicht Ironie? Steam hat seit Monaten keine brauchbaren Deals mehr auf der Pfanne.
Diese Woche mit Alan Wake der erste gute Deal seit langem, aber die Konkurrenz bietet es einen Tag früher günstiger an...


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



endino schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch "Alan Wake" bei GOG.com gekauft.
> 
> Leider habe ich im Menü noch keinen Hinweis gefunden, wie ich das Spiel  auf die deutsche Sprache umstellen kann. Ich hoffe, dass das kein  Fehlkauf war.



Googlen macht schlauer !
Einfach die Verknüpfung ändern, so dass sie z.B. so aussieht: "D:\games\Alan Wake\alanwake.exe" *-locale=de
*
Quelle: http://www.gog.com/en/forum/alan_wake/changing_locale/post2


----------



## Core #1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Ironie? Steam hat seit Monaten keine brauchbaren Deals mehr auf der Pfanne.
> Diese Woche mit Alan Wake der erste gute Deal seit langem, aber die Konkurrenz bietet es einen Tag früher günstiger an...



Den vergangenen Batman Deal bitte nicht vergessen .


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

OK, das war's dann aber auch schon...


----------



## rAveN_13 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Diablo 3 gibt es auf Bücher - Hörbücher - Ebooks - DVD - Musik online kaufen - buch.de online bestellen - buch.de für [FONT=&quot]44,95€. Dazu trägt man sich zuerst in den Newsletter ein und erhält einen 5€ Gutschein. Danach bestellt man das Spiel für aktuell [/FONT][FONT=&quot]49,95€ und trägt den Gutscheincode ein. Den Newsletter kann man dann wieder abbestellen.
[/FONT]


----------



## xaxis (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Xbox Live 4200 Points , 38,78€
Xbox 360 Live Points (1600, 4000 and more) - GameFanShop

^^ amazon ist was point cards angeht nicht wirklich billig... da is man bei keystores besser drann.


----------



## dangee (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

puh da bin ich froh D3 vor über 2 Jahren bei amazon uk vorbestellt zu haben; schmale 27pfund inkl versand 

und die MS points sind echt teuer!


----------



## endino (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Googlen macht schlauer !
> Einfach die Verknüpfung ändern, so dass sie z.B. so aussieht: "D:\games\Alan Wake\alanwake.exe" *-locale=de
> *
> Quelle: Changing locale - Alan Wake - Forum - - GOG.com


 

@freyny80, ich danke dir für die Recherche aber dein Tipp hat bei mir nichts bewirkt. Das Spiel startet nur in englischer Sprache. 

Evtl. hätte ja der eine oder andere, der auch das Spiel bei gog.com gekauft hat, noch einen Tipp.


----------



## FETTE_KARTOFFEL (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



endino schrieb:


> Evtl. hätte ja der eine oder andere, der auch das Spiel bei gog.com gekauft hat, noch einen Tipp.


 
Ich möchte dir nicht unterstellen, dass du es falsch gemacht hast aber ich empfehle dir, es einfach noch einmal zu versuchen. Das sollte eigentlich bei jedem funktionieren.

Am besten einfach auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung erstellen, diese rechtsklicken und in den Eigenschaften im Reiter "Verknüpfung" bei "Ziel:" hinten "-locale=de" (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben. Dann unten auf OK und über die neue Verknüpfung das Spiel starten.

Sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen. http://www.abload.de/img/alanwakeqdb9d.png


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich würde ihm schon unterstellen, dass er es falsch gemacht hat. Bei mir hat es nämlich funktioniert (ja, ich habe bei GOG.com gekauft)...


----------



## endino (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihm schon unterstellen, dass er es falsch gemacht hat. Bei mir hat es nämlich funktioniert (ja, ich habe bei GOG.com gekauft)...



Deine Unterstellung war schon in Ordnung. 

Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch. Mein Dank gilt euch Beiden!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Star Wars: The Old Republic - Collector's Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
Von 149€ auf 109€ reduziert.

Driver: San Francisco - Collector's Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Falls jemand an der FEAR 3 CE interessiert ist, die gab es letztens beim Media Markt für 15€.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Driver San Francisco hatte ich mir für 30€ im MM geholt vor einigen Monaten  Vorsicht Abzocke: PC-Version hat keinen Splitscreen, obwohl es draufsteht, wurde auch nicht nachgepatcht und steht nicht in Aussicht.


----------



## Magic12345 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mann sind das Preise! Spiel für 50 EUR, ältere Filme für 16-17 EUR. Wer gibt soviel Geld aus?
Ah, moment.... (Fenster aufmach) ... ich werf mein Geld woanders hin.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was ist denn von MeinPaket.de zu halten? Da gibts momentan eine GTX 670 recht günstig, noch dazu von EVGA 

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2048MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## spinal227 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Microsoft hat wieder eine Cashback-Aktion gestartet, 19% gibts zurück:
https://www.rebate-service.de/Pages/Landing.aspx?MerchantName=MSHardware

Ein guter Zeitpunkt um sich z.B. einen Xbox-Controller für Windows zuzulegen


----------



## Nimsiki (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was ist denn von MeinPaket.de zu halten? Da gibts momentan eine GTX 670 recht günstig, noch dazu von EVGA



Wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann bestelle sie doch bei Computeruniverse, da kostet sie inkl. Versand nur 4,41€ mehr.


----------



## RapToX (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



spinal227 schrieb:


> Microsoft hat wieder eine Cashback-Aktion gestartet, 19% gibts zurück:
> https://www.rebate-service.de/Pages/Landing.aspx?MerchantName=MSHardware
> 
> Ein guter Zeitpunkt um sich z.B. einen Xbox-Controller für Windows zuzulegen


 danke für den hinweis 
sollte ich mein logitech gamepad nicht mehr zum laufen kriegen, werde ich wohl von der rabattaktion gebrauch machen


----------



## endino (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

"Dear Esther" gibt es für 3,99 Euro bei Steam.


----------



## Zwiebeljupp (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Günstige Spiele* (Preise geprüft: 17.05.)
*NEU* - FIFA 13 Xbox 360 (69,99)

... das ist wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## BartholomO (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Amazon steht doch in den weiteren Informationen, bei diesen Blitzangeboten wenn du in der Warteliste bist mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit, bzw. auf welchem Platz du bist. Bin gerade bei der SSD in der Warteliste, sehe aber nirgends eine Anzeige wie hoch denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit sein soll. Weiß dass zufällig jemand?


----------



## hackology (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Man ich hatte den Rechner an und  habe kurz mal auf einer anderen Seite gelesen. Kurz nach 12:00 war ich dann nur noch auf Warteliste mit Platz 77. Wahrscheinlichkeit mittel und natürlich nix daraus geworden. Aber hoffen wir auf die nächste Rabattschlacht


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Mai 2012)

spinal227 schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft hat wieder eine Cashback-Aktion gestartet, 19% gibts zurück:
> https://www.rebate-service.de/Pages/Landing.aspx?MerchantName=MSHardware
> 
> Ein guter Zeitpunkt um sich z.B. einen Xbox-Controller für Windows zuzulegen



Heißt das, dass ich den Controller irgendwo kaufen kann und dann die Rechnung etc. einscanne und da hinschicke meine MwSt wider bekomme? Wie geil ^^


----------



## spinal227 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So ist es. Ich hab mir einen bei Amazon bestellt. Rechnung eingescannt und über die Website hochgeladen und das wars im Wesentlichen.


----------



## realgoldie (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So die Samsung SSD ist bestellt Top Preis 256 GB für 175€ macht grob 0,68~0,69 € pro GB


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Mai 2012)

realgoldie schrieb:
			
		

> So die Samsung SSD ist bestellt Top Preis 256 GB für 175€ macht grob 0,68~0,69 € pro GB



Aber leider nicht lieferbar, wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab.


----------



## -NeXoN- (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht lieferbar, wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab.


 
Sollte aber mit Sicherheit wieder reinkommen  Ich hab leider nen anstehenden Umzug, sonst würde ich zuschlagen. Ist momentan aber leider nicht drin .. :\ Was solls, die Zeit macht sie sicher *noch* günstiger


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht lieferbar, wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab.


 
Ja soll aber laut Amazon Ende Mai wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## AyC (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schon bestellt und bei mir steht voraussichtliches Versanddatum 23-24Mai und das stimmt bei Amazon eigentlich immer...


----------



## bjoernpdm (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So auch bei der SSD zugeschlagen  aber leider noch kein liefertermin


----------



## AyC (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ab jetzt gibt es auch noch die Samsung 830 SSD 256GB mit Desktop Upgrade  Kit für 179,99€ ... das nächste Angebot bei Geizhals liegt dafür bei  über 230€

Also wer ein Einbaurahmen und/oder Sata Kabel braucht kann auch da zuschlagen...


----------



## Steff456 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Musste bei dem Desktop Upgrade Kit erstmal zugreifen.. wollte eh eine SSD für mein Vaio haben und dann passt auch der Preis


----------



## red_hammer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Holla, was ist denn da los. 256GB inkl. Upgrade-Kit für 179,90??? Ich hab schon ne 128GB 830er und ne Vertex2 180GB aber da hab ich auch zugeschlagen. Wird halt die 128GB bei Ebay verkloppt.


----------



## massaker (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Endlich genug Platz um Max Payne 3 zu installieren, mit ein bisschen Glück reichts es sogar für GTA V...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



red_hammer schrieb:


> Holla, was ist denn da los. 256GB inkl. Upgrade-Kit für 179,90??? Ich hab schon ne 128GB 830er und ne Vertex2 180GB aber da hab ich auch zugeschlagen. Wird halt die 128GB bei Ebay verkloppt.


 Dito, habe heute Morgen mal die Dinge für mein Ende des Monats geplantes Upgrade im Preisvergleich gecheckt, und .... wtf, das Desktop-Upgrade Kit (NICHT die Bulk Variante, die gibts schon so für 195€, das DUK kostete günstigstenfalls bisher immer 225€) für 180€? Direkt schon mal bestellt, Lieferung ist eh erst in ~2 Wochen, das ist wohl der Haken daran .... passt aber, hab ich schon mal meine System-SSD günstig geschossen. 


Wenn jetzt nur noch die 512er mal billiger würden .... davon kommen auch zwei, für Spiele. :<



Unterm Strich bleibt aber zu sagen, dass SSDs immer bezahlbarer werden. Auch, wenn das hier wohl nur ne temporäre Aktion ist, Amazon hat da wohl nen verschollenen LKW von Samsung gefunden. xD


----------



## T'PAU (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Am Freitag, den 25.05. im Saturn Hamburg: _Battlefield 3: Limited Edition (PC)_ für *25€*


----------



## Rayken (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wo zaubern die den immer noch Limited Edition hervor, die werden wohl von EA immer noch schön nachproduziert, soviel zum Thema Limited


----------



## donativo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Diablo 3 bei Amazon ist ja wohl en Lacher für 85 eur!

Aber aktuell bei Müller für 45 eur zu haben.

Blätterkatalog®


----------



## eVoX (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das kostet da keine 85€, sondern 49€.


----------



## donativo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nur ist es da nicht lieferbar. Ist auch wurscht. Müller, hats und ist günstiger. Fertig.


----------



## Schulkind (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

8€ für ne 16GB Speicherkarte?
Schnell zugreifen, bevor die GEMA die Preise in die Höhe treibt.


----------



## hackology (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dann kann "man" wieder für gutes Geld seine 40 x Panasonic 8 GB SD Karte loswerden  der EK Preis war ja ca. 1,50 / Stück ^^


----------



## Rayken (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Dann kann "man" wieder für gutes Geld seine 40 x Panasonic 8 GB SD Karte loswerden  der EK Preis war ja ca. 1,50 / Stück ^^


 
Ich hatte da auch zugeschlagen allerdings nur 8 Stück gekauft, hab die Karten nun überall im Einsatz wo man ne SD Karte benutzen kann
Digicam, Smartphone, Tablet, Notebook, Digitaler Bilderrahmen ^^


----------



## hackology (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich war mal wieder viel zu gierig, aber vielleicht werde ich jetzt diese wieder los. Vielleicht will sie mir Panasonic selbst zurückkaufen . 
Ich will keine GEMA Gebühr. 

40 * 10 Euro hmmm


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wo sind die 16gb für 8€?

Edit: hab grad 16GB für 2,76€ gesehen, allerdings 5,99€ versandkosten, man kann maximal 3 Stück bestellen und die Versankosten verdreifachen sich dann?


----------



## Rayken (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

welches Angebot meinst du?

dieses? -> SanDisk Micro SDHC 16GB Class 4 Speicherkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
sehe hier nur den einen Preis von 7,95 + kostenloser Versand... man kann sich 3 Stpck in den Warenkorb legen...

Find den Deal aber nicht so günstig wie den Fehler bei Panasonic xd, die haben ein paar Tage darauf die Preise korrigiert 
 nach dem wohl aufgefallen ist das da eine Menge Bestellungen für die SD Karten gemacht wurrden sind


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ne ich meinte eine normale SD Karte von Transcend 
wie günstig waren denn die Panasonic?

Aber dein Angebot ist bisher das billigste glaub ich, hatte genau dieselbe für 5 Cent mehr gesehen


----------



## hackology (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

1,50 = 8 GB SD Panasonic

Brauchst du welche?  

3,- Euro inkl. Versand Sonderpreis


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Eigentlich brauch ich keine 
mal schauen, ich weis es noch nicht


----------



## hackology (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was du welche zum Jonglieren brauchst, dann sag Bescheid  dann geht auch Rabatt


----------



## jobo (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Civ V habe ich vor ein oder zwei Wochen für 18€ bei Amazon gekauft... Gutes Spiel und für den Preis: zuschlagen!!!
Die SD-Karte ist sau billig und kein Billischrott.


----------



## Rayken (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wieviel GB von den 256GB SSD von Samsung ist den tatsächlich nutzbar? Hat wer so ne Umrechnung? Oder sogar die SSD schon bei sich zuhasue im Betrieb?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Wieviel GB von den 256GB SSD von Samsung ist den tatsächlich nutzbar? Hat wer so ne Umrechnung? Oder sogar die SSD schon bei sich zuhasue im Betrieb?


 Amazon hat gestern mit der Auslieferung der 256 GB Desktop-Kits begonnen (schlagt zu, ist verdammt günstig!), meine liegen entsprechend auf dem Tisch vor mir (eine 256er für mich fürs System, eine für einen Kollegen der auch einne verbaut haben will, und dann noch zwei 512er zum Normalpreis - für Spiele ), da ein kompletter Umstieg im PC auf SSDs geplant war und ist, das heisst, wenn die anderen Bauteile für den PC mal am Dienstag oder so ankommen ...



Formatiert sinds bei allen 256 GB Laufwerken btw immer 238.47 GB, die auch real nutzbar sind, also genug Platz "eigentlich" für die wichtigen Sachen.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe auch mal ein Schnäppchen zu melden:
Das offizielle FIFA 12 Addon zur UEFA EURO 2012 wurde von 19,99 auf 9,99 herabgesetzt. Auf der Website steht zwar noch der alte Preis, ich habe aber mal ein Foto vom Origin-Client gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es scheint wohl ein "Fake" / Betrug zu sein



			
				DiaGuard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das Spiel für 9,99€ eben "gekauft", da es für mich billig  schien. Allerdings habe ich, nachdem ich es in FIFA 12 dann  herunterladen wollte, bemerkt, dass es immer noch 2500 Fp kostet und ich  anscheinend nur 1250 Fp bekommen habe und das Spiel auch nicht anders  kaufen kann. Deswegen fühl ich mich jetzt etwas verarscht, da weder der  Preis nur um die Hälfte ist, noch dass ich 2500 Fp habe um mir das Spiel  zu kaufen und, dass ich anscheinend um 10 € betrogen wurde. Wenn da  nicht bald etwas im FIFA-Store o.ä. passiert werde ich Origin mal wegen  Betrug/falscher Angaben im Preis (dein Screenshot) anschreiben. Bin mal  gespannt.
> LG DiaGuard


Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...o-2012-addon-nur-noch-9-99-a.html#post4251031


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> 1,50 = 8 GB SD Panasonic
> 
> Brauchst du welche?
> 
> 3,- Euro inkl. Versand Sonderpreis


 
Ich nehm 3 für 8€ inkl. Versand


----------



## hackology (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ok ^^ 

aber nur mit Tränen in den Augen


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sind noch welche da?
Dann würde ich auch noch 2 nehmen ^^

6 €, oder?


----------



## hackology (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

klaro


----------



## boxenluda (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Diablo III für 40,- Euro bei bücher.de!

Bei bücher.de gibt es einen neuen 10,- Euro Gutschein für einen Mindesbestellwert von 50,- Euro.
Diablo III kostet 49,90 (lieferbar Juni) + z.B. ein Buch für 99 Cent damit man auf 50,- Euro kommt.
Gesamt: ca. 40,89,- Euro

Gutschein-Code: *YSUZ-UW17-P16Q-57UN*

Wer es noch nicht hat.


----------



## Original-80 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wochend-Deal bei Steam
Saints Row: The Third für 10,19€


----------



## madace (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Blöd nur, dass es 54,90.- EUR kostet....





boxenluda schrieb:


> Diablo III für 40,- Euro bei bücher.de!
> 
> Bei bücher.de gibt es einen neuen 10,- Euro Gutschein für einen Mindesbestellwert von 50,- Euro.
> Diablo III kostet 49,90 (lieferbar Juni) + z.B. ein Buch für 99 Cent damit man auf 50,- Euro kommt.
> ...


----------



## Steff456 (1. Juni 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Amazon hat gestern mit der Auslieferung der 256 GB Desktop-Kits begonnen (schlagt zu, ist verdammt günstig!), meine liegen entsprechend auf dem Tisch vor mir (eine 256er für mich fürs System, eine für einen Kollegen der auch einne verbaut haben will, und dann noch zwei 512er zum Normalpreis - für Spiele ), da ein kompletter Umstieg im PC auf SSDs geplant war und ist, das heisst, wenn die anderen Bauteile für den PC mal am Dienstag oder so ankommen ...



Habe nicht das Basic sondern extra das Desktop Kit bestellt, weil für 5 mehr war das echt gut. Heute dann folgende Mail erhalten:



> Guten Tag,  wir versuchen noch immer, den / die folgenden Artikel (Bestellnummer #303-7123909-4035550), die Sie am 22. Mai 2012 bestellt haben, zu besorgen:     "Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU 256GB interne SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), 256MB Cache, SATA 6.0Gbps) inkl. Desktop Upgrade Kit"  Derzeit können wir leider keinen Liefertermin nennen. Sobald wir ein aktuelles voraussichtliches Lieferdatum haben, werden wir Sie umgehend per E-Mail informieren.  Besteht Ihr Interesse an diesem Artikel weiter? Wir versuchen gerade, den Artikel noch für Sie zu beziehen. Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld. Wir können allerdings nicht garantieren, dass der Artikel noch erhältlich ist.   Falls Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lange wird, können Sie die Bestellung natürlich jederzeit stornieren, solange sie sich nicht im Versandprozess befindet.



Schon leichte verarsche.. erst den Kampfpreis machen und dann nicht liefern. Und ich war einer der ersten, die um 10 Uhr morgens bestellt haben. Bis die liefern können, kostet die SSD überall 180.

Edit: Und soeben noch eine Mail erhalten. lieferdatum 5. oder 6. Juni. Geht doch!


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das wen juckt: Bei NFS: The Run gibt es obendrauf noch kostenlos ne "Fan"-Tasse  dabei! Die ist alleine fast teurer als das Game. Habe ich dann doch gerne mitgenommen!


----------



## mathal84 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

also ehrlich keine Ahnung ob das Tim und Struppi ein Schnäppchen ist, man sollte allerdings erwähnen dass dies NICHT der Film ist der erst im Kino war.... da fallen bestimmt einige drauf rein


----------



## Rayken (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution für 9,90 bei Hitfox : Download Version über Steam
*



https://www.hitfox.com/deals/deus-ex-human-revolution-pc-download


----------



## Rayken (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nur heute Sonntag 3.6.2012 Samsung Galaxy Note für 379€ zuzüglich Versandkosten

SATURN Newsletter


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution für 9,90 bei Hitfox : Download Version über Steam
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
unterbiete ich! 
für 7,90€ allerdings UK Import^^http://www.amazon.de/Deus-Ex-Human-...66TA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1338729585&sr=8-4


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für Star Wars Fans... Die CE ist um 50€ billiger geworden. 
http://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Repu..._8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1338809674&sr=1-8


----------



## Rayken (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Für Star Wars Fans... Die CE ist um 50€ billiger geworden.
> Star Wars: The Old Republic - Collector's Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 
Hab die CE bei mir im Saturn für 65€ gesehen, allerdings nur noch 2 Stück verfügbar... für 95€ inklusive Versandkosten ist es deins xD


----------



## criss vaughn (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schade, die OCZ Petrol ist erst ab 184,93 auf Lager


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



criss vaguhn schrieb:


> Schade, die OCZ Petrol ist erst ab 184,93 auf Lager


 
ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht so eine zu kaufen, 256GB für 130€ ist derzeit unschlagbar
weis jemand wie hoch die defekt rate dabei ist?


----------



## Rayken (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Preis ist derzeit unschlagbar, für den Preis bekommt man derzeit gerade mal eine 128GB Samsung SSD oder eine Crucial M4.

Von der OCZ SSD würde ich allerdings nicht so viel erwarten, die ist sicherlich schneller als jede normale HDD
aber dennoch im unteren drittel der SSD´s anzuordnen.


----------



## Krabbat (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

oha der preis ist echt der hammer
da kribbelt es mir schon unter den fingern eine für mein notebook zu kaufen (was eh nur sata 3 hat, weswegen die nicht allerbesten Leistungen dieser ssd eh nicht auffallen), aber da sind 256gb auch schon etwas knapp als einzige Festplatte


----------



## AyC (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

OCZ PTL1-25SAT3-128G 128GB SSD interne Festplatte 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

7 Kommentar, 7x 1 Stern ... Katastrophale SSD, die einfach aus den Lagern raus soll und daher der günstige Preis. Die Samsung SSD 256GB für 175€ war ein Schnäppchen, mit dieser SSD wird man nur ärger und Datenverlust haben.


----------



## sebtb (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Shops haben alle die gleichen AGB


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

-delete-

Ich würd mir nicht mal ne OCZ einbauen, wenn ich Sie geschenkt bekommen würde... ^^


----------



## Original-80 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Krabbat schrieb:


> oha der preis ist echt der hammer
> da kribbelt es mir schon unter den fingern eine für mein notebook zu kaufen (was eh nur sata 3 hat, weswegen die nicht allerbesten Leistungen dieser ssd eh nicht auffallen), aber da sind 256gb auch schon etwas knapp als einzige Festplatte


 

Mmm bei mir hats ähnlich gekribbelt, schien ja echt ein gutes Angebot zu sein. Und danke Community (special thx @Rayken und AyC) mich vor nen üblen Fehler zu bewahren. Man will bei der 1. SSD des Rechners ja nich gleich ins Klo greifen. Und ehrlich PCGH - ich liebe ja Eure Schnäppchenseite, aber ein kleiner Hinweis zur Vorsicht wäre nett gewesen, zumal man weder bei Alternate, Mindfactory oder Amazon irgendwelche Rezenssionen zur 256GB findet. Zuletzt hab ich dann auch die 128GB in der Chip-Bestenliste gefunden. Dat Teil ist mit Platz 76 selbst aus eigenem Haus eine der schlechtesten Alternativen.
http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Solid-State-Disks-SSD--index/index/id/1016/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Mmm bei mir hats ähnlich gekribbelt, schien ja echt ein gutes Angebot zu sein. Und danke Community (special thx @Rayken und AyC) mich vor nen üblen Fehler zu bewahren. Man will bei der 1. SSD des Rechners ja nich gleich ins Klo greifen. Und ehrlich PCGH - ich liebe ja Eure Schnäppchenseite, aber ein kleiner Hinweis zur Vorsicht wäre nett gewesen, zumal man weder bei Alternate, Mindfactory oder Amazon irgendwelche Rezenssionen zur 256GB findet. Zuletzt hab ich dann auch die 128GB in der Chip-Bestenliste gefunden. Dat Teil ist mit Platz 76 selbst aus eigenem Haus eine der schlechtesten Alternativen.
> Vergleich: Solid State Disks (SSD) im Test - CHIP Online


 
Wir gehen davon aus, dass du die Printausgabe von PC Games Hardware liest  Im PCGH-Test in Ausgabe 05/2012 schreibt Carsten Spille: "*... Aus Kostengründen koppelt OCZ diesen aber mit ONFI-SDR (asynchronem) Flash. Daraus resultieren recht niedrige Leistungswerte im Vergleich mit dem restlichen Testfeld. Diese liegen allerdings noch immer um Welten vor denen einer konventionellen Festplatte, sodass die Petrol mit ihrem sehr günstigen Preis von 88 Cent pro Gigabyte SSD-Einsteigern und Sparfüchen zusagen könnte.*"

Aktuell liegt der Preis pro GB übrigens bei nur 50 Cent!


----------



## Original-80 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

 Danke für die milde Rüge. Bin eher sporadischer Leser der Zeitung und regelmäßiger der Seite. Aber Shit nichmal das zieht - hab grad mal geschaut und hab die beiden letzten Ausgaben gekauft (05 u. 06/12). Mmm Ausrede wo bist du?? - ääh wo ist meine Lesebrille wieder oder wars doch der Herr Alzheimer der die Zeitung versteckt hat. Ach was solls ich bau mal auf eure verzeihende Ader und ziehe meine Maulerei zurück.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Original-80 schrieb:


> ... und ziehe meine Maulerei zurück.


 Okay ausnahmsweise akzeptiert


----------



## eVoX (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kann jemand sagen, ob "Band of Brothers - Box Set" auf Blu-ray uncut ist?


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, ob "Band of Brothers - Box Set" auf Blu-ray uncut ist?


 Soweit ich weiß ist da nur eine Folge zensiert worden. Und zwar Folge 3 Carentan. Dort wird jemand vom Panzer überfahren.
Der Rest ist Uncut.


----------



## eVoX (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das ist schon bisschen mehr, zwar nicht viel aber ich mag keine Filme die geschnitten sind, deshalb kommt mir nur uncut in die Bude.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Far Cry complete @ steam für 4,98 €


hab mir das mal gegönnt


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Leute? Dirt 3 für 13,40€ ?! 

Ist das kein Schnäppchen ?!

Dirt 3: Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games

Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen 

Fehlt definitiv hier in der Liste.


----------



## Original-80 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Extra für mich - PCGH_Daniel_W ??? 

"OCZ 256-GB-SSD (Petrol) (ab 129,99 vorbestellbar im Preisvergleich) Wertung in *PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2012 -> Note 3,05*"

PCGH ist einfach klasse kümmert sich sogar um die Legastheniker unter seinen Lesern . 

P.S. Hab übrigens gestern durch eure Schnäppchenseite bei der Samsung 830 Series zugeschlagen.


----------



## Rayken (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Samsung 256GB SSD Notebook Kit für 172,71€ plus Versandkosten AMAZON UK

Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: Samsung SSD 830 2.5inch SATA III 6GBps 256GB Notebook Accessory Kit with Free Norton Ghost 15


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=299947827&pf_rd_i=301052

American Pie Box - Teil 1,2,3 + 8 Blu-ray Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Filme & TV

Ip Man Trilogy 3-Disc-Box Im Leinen-Hardcover plus Booklet 3 Blu-rays Special Edition: Amazon.de: Donnie Yen, Simon Yam, Wilson Yip: Filme & TV


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wie siehts mit der aus: samsung ssd


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wer noch interesse an die Logitech G105 hat sollte mal den lokalen Media Markt aufsuchen. Zwar nicht mehr für 19 Taler aber mit 29 Talern ( gestern selbst gesehen ) im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern noch Schnäppchenwürdig


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Defqon.1 Festival 2012 [Box-Set]*



Für die Musikfreunde der Härteren Bässe unter uns ein guter Tipp.  Schlagt jetzt zu, hinterher kostet Sie 10 €mehr


----------



## doenertier84 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Warum ist es eigentlich billig wenn ein Spiel (COD MW) von 2007 noch knapp 30 € kostet? Ich finde das ganz im Gegenteil sogar unangemessen teuer. Welche Qualität hat dieses Spiel denn dass es dermaßen wertstabil ist?

Upps, verlesen...MW 3 - bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das letztens COD 4 auch für mehr als 20 € als Schnäppchen angepriesen wurde.


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Juni 2012)

doenertier84 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist es eigentlich billig wenn ein Spiel (COD MW) von 2007 noch knapp 30 € kostet? Ich finde das ganz im Gegenteil sogar unangemessen teuer. Welche Qualität hat dieses Spiel denn dass es dermaßen wertstabil ist?
> 
> Upps, verlesen...MW 3 - bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das letztens COD 4 auch für mehr als 20 € als Schnäppchen angepriesen wurde.



Naja gut ein Schnäppchen ist cod 4 mit über 20€ auch nicht aber da stimmt die Qualität halbwegs dafür dass es so alt ist ^^


----------



## Rayken (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab vorhin den Samsung SyncMaster T27A550 68,8 cm (27 Zoll) für 235,00€ beim Amazon Blitzangebot gekauft.

Bin schon gespannt ob der auch alles kann was versprochen wird.
Der neue Monitor wird dann hoffentlich meinen alten Samsung T260HD ersetzen.

Wichtig war für mich CI+ Unterstützung, USB-Media Anschluss und PiP Funktion.

Lieferdatum voraussichtlich Freitag, ich freue mich schon darauf den auszuprobieren


----------



## hackology (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also der kann alles was er können soll. Ich hab mir den T27A550 Anfang März für 280,- bei AMA geholt. 
Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden mit dem Gerät, aber mit der 27" Auflösung bei 1920 x 1080 ist das so eine Sache.
Klar jetzt habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, aber das Bild ist nicht einfach so "sauber" wie beim 24" mit dieser Auflösung. 
Zumindest hatte ich davor den *Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED 60,96 cm (24 Zoll) *und da war das Bild auf jeden Fall besser/angenehmer. 
PiP ist aber dafür sehr nett. Ich sitze zwar neben dem Fernseher, aber wenn ich lese nutze ich meistens nur die PiP des Monitors und das reicht mit in diesem Moment.
Ein Nachteil ist aber auch der Stromverbrauch. Vor allem im Standyby (weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau) sind es 8 Watt. Bei dem BX2450  waren es 0,8 Watt.


----------



## Rayken (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei der Zoll Klasse eine höhere Auflösung jenseits von Full HD zu bekommen wäre natürlich toll allerdings steigt auch dementsprechent der Preis
Ideal wäre 2.560 x 1.440 Pixeln.

Der Dell  				 				Dell Ultrasharp U2711 kann dies, der kostet dann aber auch 583,70€ allerdings ist dies dann auch nur ein reiner Monitor keine TV Funktion.


----------



## hackology (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich weiß, deshalb wenn man einen guten 24" hat würde ich nicht nochmal wechseln. Irgendwann werden die 2560 x 1440 im Preis fallen und dann kann man zuschlagen.
Jetzt hat das alles einen Vorteil, aber auch Nachteil.


----------



## Cami- (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

falls jemand eine günstige und leise 580 sucht, schaut euch diese mal an:

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Rayken (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Eine Grafikkarte die wie auf dem Bild der Verpackung aussieht wie eine Knarre wer braucht den sowas?
Ein Nerd wer sowas nur wegen dem Bild auf der Verpackung kauft, obwohl die kaufen sich ja immer das aktuellste Modell


----------



## chris991 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was hat das mit der Leistung zu tun


----------



## ruf!o (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heute Morgen im Prospekt gesehen: OCZ Agility 3 240gb bei Media Markt für 169€. 

sonst günstigster Anbieter momentan bei "meinpaket" mit 160,52+7,99 versand. (nicht lagernd)

Erster Shop wo die SSD auch verfügbar ist ist Caseking mit 166,90+3,99 versand.

Da hat MM einen ganz guten Preis vorgelegt.


Ich persönlich würde vermutlich etwas mehr investieren und zur Crucial M4 greifen. Trotzdem für Schnäppchenjäger vllt ein interessantes Angebot. 

Auserdem gibts mal wieder die Logitech G105 Call of duty edition für 19€ (ebenfalls bei MM)

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Rayken (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bin mal gespannt für wieviel Amazon die Samsung SSD 830 Series 512 GB inkl. Desktop Upgrade Kit nachher um 14:00 verkaufen will.


----------



## ruf!o (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

^^ Ich vermute mal zwischen 470 und 495


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Es sind nur 419,00 Euro geworden.


----------



## Steff456 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dann lieber 2x256GB für jeweils 180


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Am besten in ein Notebook, das nur Platz für einen 2,5-Zoll-Datenträger hat.


----------



## ruf!o (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das ist für die Platte ein echtes Schnäppchen, wobei ich auch hier wieder zur etwas älteren dafür aber deutlich günstigeren Crucial m4 Slim SSD 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M4SSD1) greifen würde. Ist zwar die Slim version, aber selbst die normal mit desktop adapter kit und so liegt noch gute 60€ unter dem Preis der Samsung.

Naja muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Memristor (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nur mal so:
Euer Newsletter wird immer schlechter... also die blöde Werbung geht mir ja so langsam auf den Sack. Kann man nicht mehr andere weniger Werbung machen? Bitte, der Newsletter war früher echt noch TOP!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hallo,

Welchen Newsletter meinst Du genau?


----------



## Memristor (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Den täglichen, ich habe ihn sogar unter wichtig eingestellt, aber seit einem halben Jahr warte ich darauf, dass das endlich mit den blöden Schnäppchen Kack da mal weg geht. )
Wirklich, ihr habt den besten Newsletter, aber das mit dem Scnäppchen gehört da nicht hin.

Beispiel von früher:
Directupload.net - 96qf4gto.png

Also es wäre echt toll, wenn ihr wieder auf den alten Style umfahren könnt. Ich glaube eh, ihr habt euch schon einige User abgeschüttelt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich bin echt überfordert. Da scheint irgendwas schief zu laufen - bei Dir oder bei uns.

Ich gehe der Sache mal nach, danke!


----------



## Memristor (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gerne. 

So sieht es momentan bei mir aus:
Directupload.net - p9dipfqz.png


----------



## Memristor (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das zieh ich zurück.


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist die 32 GB Karte eigentlich gut?  [Für Smartphoneaufgaben ]


----------



## -NeXoN- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Ist die 32 GB Karte eigentlich gut?  [Für Smartphoneaufgaben ]


 


> *Zitat Wikipedia:*
> In der SD-2.00-Spezifikation sind folgende Geschwindigkeitsklassen ("speed classes") als minimale Schreibgeschwindigkeiten[19][20] definiert:
> Class 2: 16 Mbit/s (2 MB/s)
> Class 4: 32 Mbit/s (4 MB/s)
> ...



Da die angebotene Karte in die Klasse 10 fällt, sollte der Rest ersichtlich sein 

EDIT:
Beachte dass es eine SD-Karte ist, *KEINE* micro SD. In dein Smartphone wirst du die nicht bekommen.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Da die angebotene Karte in die Klasse 10 fällt, sollte der Rest ersichtlich sein
> 
> EDIT:
> Beachte dass es eine SD-Karte ist, *KEINE* micro SD. In dein Smartphone wirst du die nicht bekommen.


 
Zumindest nicht, solange dein Smartphone keine 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat  das alte o2 xda neo schluckt die großen Karten noch


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ok danke. Dann hat sich das schon erledigt.

Rießen Smartphones und da passt die Karte nicht rein? Wirklich eine Fragwürdige Sache.


----------



## -NeXoN- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht, solange dein Smartphone keine 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat  das alte o2 xda neo schluckt die großen Karten noch


 
DDD




Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Ok danke. Dann hat sich das schon erledigt.
> 
> Rießen Smartphones und da passt die Karte nicht rein? Wirklich eine Fragwürdige Sache.



Ich denke für 3€ mehr ist die hier auch noch durchaus preiswert  (32GB + herkömmliche Verpackung)


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> DDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Auf die bin ich auch gerade gestoßen, dass war wohl Gedankenübertragung oder Manipulation durch die Werbeindustrie. (evt auch bald sehr Erfolgreich )

Edit: Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich eine Frustfreie Verpackung?


----------



## -NeXoN- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Auf die bin ich auch gerade gestoßen, dass war wohl Gedankenübertragung oder Manipulation durch die Werbeindustrie. (evt auch bald sehr Erfolgreich )
> 
> Edit: Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich eine Frustfreie Verpackung?



Die klassische Blister-Verpackung (die man nur mit Schere und wahrscheinlich 3 schnittwunden an den Händen aufbekommt) ist bei Amazon Kunden nie auf Gegenliebe gestoßen. Irgendwann hat Amazon aufgrund der Beschwerden beschlossen/angeboten, dass sie die Originalverpackung entfernen, und es in nem kundenfreundlichen Aufreiskarton (etc.) eintüten. Ist i.d.R. eigentlich ein kostenloser Service und man hat meist auch nie die Wahl zwischen den Verpackungen, es kommt eig meistens "automatisch" in der frustfreien Verpackung. In diesem Fall lassen sie es sich aber echt amtlich bezahlen ^^


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hm....^^

Versand dauert übrigens gerade 6-9 Tage obwohl die Ware lagernd ist.


----------



## Species0001 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die hier gekauft für mein S3: SanDisk Ultra Class 10 microSDHC Ultra 32GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Da hatte die aber nur 24€ gekostet. Der Preis ist in den letzten Tagen aber ganz schön gestiegen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die hier gekauft für mein S3: SanDisk Ultra Class 10 microSDHC Ultra 32GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Da hatte die aber nur 24€ gekostet. Der Preis ist in den letzten Tagen aber ganz schön gestiegen...


 
Was machste dann damit? ganz viele zu einem RAID zusammenschließen? ^^


----------



## hackology (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Im S3 paßt "in der Regel" nur eine Karte  wie soll er dann Raid erstellen ;D


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Selbst wenn sie etwas "klein" sind:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia FX09-2200 (bulk) ( 92x92x25mm ) Nanoxia FX09-2200 (bulk) ( 92x92x25mm ) EOL 77148
für 1,16€


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier mal wieder ein bisschen was:

http://www.amazon.de/Ziemlich-beste...POR0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342167663&sr=8-3

Assault - Anschlag bei Nacht 3 Disc Collectors Edition Mediabook Blu-ray Limited Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Austin Stoker, Darwin Joston, Laurie Zimmer, Nancy Loomis, Tony Burton, Martin West, Kim Richards, John Carpenter: Filme & TV


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mal blöd gefragt: Wer holt sich denn bitte ein 500€+ Smartphone selber/ohne Vertrag?!


Unterm Strich ists imo teurer sich das Gerät selber anzuschaffen, bzw. es hält sich zumindest die Wage. Die Dinger sind ja dafür gebaut, dass man ständigen Internetempfang über einen Vertrag mit Datenflat hat, was so viel bedeutet wie: Man braucht noch einen entsprechenden Vertrag. Ohne Gerät und ohne feste Laufzeit sind brauchbare unabhängige Verträge in vernünftige (!) Netze (Telekom u. Vodafone imo) eher rar. Persönlich fahre ich da mit Vertrag deutlich besser. Ich warte noch bis September, was Apple mit dem iPhone 5 raushaut, wenn's nur wieder so ein aufgewärmter Crap wie das 4S wird, wirds auch ein Galaxy S3, dann aber mit Vertrag bei der Terrorkom oder Vodafone. Die Verträge die für mich in Frage kommen gehen so ab ~1200€ Gesamtkosten (Mindestgebühren über 2 Jahre), was auf den Monat runtergebrochen gar nicht mal sooo dramatisch viel ist, rechnet man den Preis fürs Smartphone selber (~550€) mal heraus. Zumal ich eh überlege mir wieder 'ne Allnet-Flat zuzulegen ...


----------



## hackology (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich bin so ein Idiot, der sich das Phone selber kauft weil:

- Gerät von Amazon ohne Branding etc. und noch dazu sehr guter Service. Beim Defekt kriege ich als "Power-Käufer" Ersatz am nächsten Tag und zwar bis Garantieende. Dazu habe ich durch Amazon (kostenlose Versicherung) automatisch 1 Jahr länger Garantie, also insg. 3 Jahre.

- Allnet Flat 100 in alle Netze von 1&1 im Vodafone Netz mit 500 MB InternetFlat für 9,99 Euro (Sonderpreis - immer mal wieder im Angebot und nicht mal Simyo & Co. kann da mithalten), dazu noch Futures wie bis 60 Min. im EU Ausland zum Festpreis von 75 Cent telefonieren -> nicht nur 1 mal sondern immer die erste volle Stunde so oft man will. Ab 60 Min. wir es dann teurer, aber man kann natürlich auflegen und neu wählen. 

Also ehrlich, wieso sollte ich mir da ein Handy direkt mit Telekom/Vodafone Vertrag holen?


----------



## Spinal (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Alle "Veträge" die ich ausgerechnet habe, kommen am Ende auf das gleiche raus, ob mit oder ohne Handy. Also am Ende zahlt man das Gleiche. Sicher gibt es mal hier und mal da ein gutes Angebot, aber das betrifft auch beide Seiten, mit und ohne Vertrag 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Species0001 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hab mir das Galaxy S3 auch so gekauft, bei Cyberport in der 32GB Version für 599€.
Als Vertrag hab ich bei Congstar (D1-Netz) die congstar Surf Flat 1000 für 12,99€/Monat gewählt, da ich wenig telefoniere, aber viel im Internet surfe.
Da hab ich dann 50 Allnet-Freiminuten im Monat dabei, welche mir mehr als ausreichen (danach dann 9 Cent/Minute) und eben 1GB Datenvolumen bis zur Drosselung.


----------



## hackology (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Galaxy S3 auch so gekauft, bei Cyberport in der 32GB Version für 599€.
> Als Vertrag hab ich bei Congstar (D1-Netz) die congstar Surf Flat 1000 für 12,99€/Monat gewählt, da ich wenig telefoniere, aber viel im Internet surfe.
> Da hab ich dann 50 Allnet-Freiminuten im Monat dabei, welche mir mehr als ausreichen (danach dann 9 Cent/Minute) und eben 1GB Datenvolumen bis zur Drosselung.



Meine Kombination ist zwar bisschen billiger, dafür habe ich aber "nur" 500 MB. Ich weißt aber nicht, wie manche dabei aber vom gleichen Preis im Vergleich zum direktem Vertrag sprechen können. 
Selbst in deinem Fall stehen ca. 900,- Euro, ca. 1200,- Euro gegenüber bei praktisch "gleicher" Leistung. Dabei ist man noch flexibler.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Underworld braucht man sich eigentlich nicht als DVD zu kaufen, so oft wie das bei ProSieben ausgestrahlt wird. Die senden ja mindestens einmal alle 3 Monate die ganzen Underworld-Filme und die neueren kommen auch bald hinzu 
Gleiches gilt auch für Matrix^^


----------



## Taurin (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Expert / Technomarkt sind meist noch viel günstiger als Saturn - Mediamarkt - Amazon. haben immer wieder starke Angebote! im Vergleich


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Taurin schrieb:


> Expert / Technomarkt sind meist noch viel günstiger als Saturn - Mediamarkt - Amazon. haben immer wieder starke Angebote! im Vergleich


 
Ja toll, aber das ist nur in Bayern, ich als Berline rhab doch davon gar nix, weil viele Artikel ausschließlich in den Filialen erhältlich sind.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hatte noch NIE einen Vertrag gesehen der sich lohnt wenn man damit ein Handy abzahlt.

Immerhin streckt der Provider nen Kredit vor, ihr zahlt also Zinsen und dann will der Provider an eurer Blödheit auch noch verdienen. Also NIE Verträge mit Handys abschließen.


----------



## hackology (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Blödheit, so kann man das nicht sagen. Jemand der sowieso sehr, sehr viel telefoniert + Internet, für den lohnt es sich meist (immer) mit Vertrag. Die Provider wollen einen hohen Umsatz und so sind auch die Phones kalkuliert.


----------



## Taurin (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@Mirror, das es den Expert nur in Bayern gibt wusst ich garnet. Da Media Markt haut jetzt auch alle Spiele Wii/PS3/XBOX 360 raus, und dazu noch 3DS z.b. 20 Euro für Pilot Wings und andere. War heute im Media Markt, vielleicht ist das auch nur im Media Markt beim Euro Industriepark in München so. k.a.


----------



## -NeXoN- (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Taurin schrieb:


> @Mirror, das es den Expert nur in Bayern gibt wusst ich garnet.


 
Stimmt auch nicht. Ich wohne in Südniedersachsen und habe 2 Experts in der unmittelbaren Umgebung


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nicht. Ich wohne in Südniedersachsen und habe 2 Experts in der unmittelbaren Umgebung


 
Das scheint die offizielle Seite aber anders zu sehen.


----------



## -NeXoN- (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Das scheint die offizielle Seite aber anders zu sehen.


 
lol^^ Warum steht dann seit meiner frühsten Kindheit hier ein ziemlich großer? So ein kopfloser Haufen 
Ist in Northeim btw, Hillerser Straße 15


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> lol^^ Warum steht dann seit meiner frühsten Kindheit hier ein ziemlich großer? So ein kopfloser Haufen
> Ist in Northeim btw, Hillerser Straße 15


 
Die Seite ist zwar grad down, aber da habe ich geguckt.

http://www.expert-technomarkt.de/cms/filialen.html


----------



## >ExX< (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei uns in Schmallenberg sowie Bad Fredeburg gibts auch jeweils eine Filiale


----------



## Rayken (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dann scheint der Webmaster zu schlafen bzw. die Homepage nicht sonderlich gepflegt worden sein
Hinterlegt dem Webmaster doch einfach ne Mail, dass er ein paar Filialen vergessen hat


----------



## benjasso (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich behaupte mal, dass das alles einzelne Ketten sind, die irgendwie unter Expert gebündelt werden. In Suhl z. B. heißt das Expert Heinze und Bolek und ist hier zu finden. Also irgendwie mal erkundigen, wie das dort örtlich heißt


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mindfactory verkauft 50 Stück der 7950 von Sapphire mit Custom-Kühler für 299€. Schnäppchen.

Edit: Jetzt schon für 279€!


----------



## Rayken (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

reichlich dubious die Seite sugeriert sie doch, daß das Angebot nur für die nächsten 4:30min gültig ist... 
danach wird der Timer jedoch wieder durch ein Wunder zurückgesetzt und das vermeintliche Schnäppchen 
ist wieder erhältlich


----------



## Spinal (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sie müssen Leitung 3 treffen.....rufen sie JETZT an 

Sind aber wirklich "tolle" Angebote bei, manche Sachen sind ja mehr als einen Euro reduziert. 

Naja, jeder muss Geld verdienen und MF ist ja generell recht günstig.

bye
Spinal


----------



## JensderRoggi (18. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht! Ich zahle 9,99 Euro im Monat, Prepaid, für 200mb Daten, 3000 sms in alle Netze, und 9ct die Minute telefonieren in alle Netze. Ich muss sagen, die 200mb reichen gut, auch wenn es Monatsende knapp erscheinen mag. Den größten Bedarf decken ja WLANs bei Freunden/Bekannten/Familie/Wohnung


 
Welches Netz nutzt du?


----------



## Piy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Play.com - Buy Predator Trilogy: Collectors Edition (6 Discs) (Blu-ray) online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!

nuff said.
(portofrei, versteht sich.)


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da sist aber komisch... Ich habe die HIMYM-Komplettbox (exakt diese!) Ende letzten Jahres bestellt gehabt, da kam sie bei Amazon.de am 21. Januar für ich glaube 60€ heraus. Und jetzt genau dieselbe bloß für 92€ und wird als jetzt erst ganz neu im August angeboten?! Klingt nach Abzocke wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Sprung ist ja noch harmlos. Die Scrubs Serienbox hat in der Neuauflage vor nem 3/4 Jahr bei Amazon 103 € gekostet. Mittlerweile sind es 219,00 €. Mir ist klar das dies Marktplace angebote sind. Aber das ist doch einfach nur Krass wie sich diese Preisspirale unaufhaltsam fortbewegt.


----------



## ReaCT (7. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist Fallout nicht kostenlos verfügbar? Wer zahlt da dann noch


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

340 bzw. fast 360 Euro für ne GTX 660 Ti? Na hoffentlich purzeln die Preise noch!


----------



## The-GeForce (8. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Preise der GTX660 Ti können im jetztigen Stadium (hoffentlich!) nicht ernst genommen werden. Man bekommt für weniger Geld bei Alternate eine HD7950 mit 3GB Ram. Welcher klar denkene Mensch würde da zu einer Karte greifen, die teurer ist und deren SI vermuten lässt, dass ihr auf die Dauer die Luft ausgeht, wenn man schönes AA haben möchte.

Mir fehlt nach allem was in den letzten Tagen aufgetaucht ist irgendwie die Phantasie um mir vorzustellen, dass eine GTX660 Ti schneller sein könnte als eine HD7950.


----------



## Pudwerx (8. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

GTX660er für den Preis einer 670er ? Schlechter Scherz!
Solange die Preise nicht deutlicher unter 300€ fallen lohnen sich die 660er absolut nich.


----------



## Borg12 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

moin

also für den preis würde ich mir die nicht kaufen eindeutig zu teuer da für bekommt man ja schon ne 670 wenn man noch ein bischen teueronen drauf legt


grüße


----------



## ReVan1199 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass das der erste Shop ist, der die Graka anbietet, denke die GTX 660TI wird es für 300€ geben. Der 16ten August ist ja auch erst der Tag, an dem Tests kommen, solange sollte man auch noch warten. 
Ich persönlich finde 300 bzw. im Moment 350€ zu viel, wenn ich bedenke das meine Palit GTX670 JetStream 315€ gekostet hat.


----------



## Norisk699 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schnäppchen an der "Special Interest" Fernseher-Front:

Philips 21:9 Fernseher (Kinoformat)  50 Zoll     50PFL7956K/02  

Philips 50PFL7956K/02 127 cm (50 Zoll) 21:9 Ambilight 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse B (Full-HD, 400 Hz PMR, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) silbergrau: Amazon.de: Elektronik


reduziert von 1700 € (gängiger Preis bei ALLEN Internetshops) auf 999 €  !!!

Der Wahnsinn... ich bin schon FAST auf dem Bestell-Button


----------



## ClareQuilty (9. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@Norisk699:

Vor ein paar Tagen gabs den TV noch für 200€ weniger bei MM. Man könnte fast meinen Amazon hätte sich bei Media Markt eingedeckt und verkauft ihn jetzt für 200€ mehr 

Knaller – Philips 50PFL7956K für 799


----------



## Norisk699 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> @Norisk699:
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen gabs den TV noch für 200€ weniger bei MM. Man könnte fast meinen Amazon hätte sich bei Media Markt eingedeckt und verkauft ihn jetzt für 200€ mehr
> 
> Knaller – Philips 50PFL7956K für 799


 

waaaaas ???

wieso sagt mir das keiner... gibts den bei MM immer noch im angebot?

ist das wohl mittlerweile ein auslaufmodell weil die den preis so runterbuttern? 

dann wart ich wohl doch noch 2 wochen...


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Grad eben Skyrim für 29,99 € gekauft. (Y)


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schon witzig. Prometheus ist noch nicht mal einen Tag im Kino und schon kann man den Film auf Blueray vorbestellen.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. August 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Grad eben Skyrim für 29,99 € gekauft. (Y)


Habs seit Anfang Dezember für 29€ (Amazon Cyber Monday). Da finde ich den jetzigen Preis nicht so toll.


----------



## Rayken (12. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schon witzig. Prometheus ist noch nicht mal einen Tag im Kino und schon kann man den Film auf Blueray vorbestellen.


 
Ist doch nix neues, sobald ein Film im Kino erscheint, ist der Master Datenträger doch schon fertig. 
Schließlich war schon am 30 Mai! 2012 der Film schon in den Belgischen, Französichen und in den Kinos der Schweiz.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Ist doch nix neues, sobald ein Film im Kino erscheint, ist der Master Datenträger doch schon fertig.
> Schließlich war schon am 30 Mai! 2012 der Film schon in den Belgischen, Französichen und in den Kinos der Schweiz.


 
Naja, heute geht halt alles schneller. Ich hab seit Avatar jetzt keinen Kinofilm mehr erlebt, der sich international länger als 3, 4 Wochen an der Spitze halten konnte. 

Aber mal ehrlich: Mit ein paat Ausnahmen scheint in Hollywood derzeit schon Ideeenarmut zu herrschen^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. August 2012)

Der letzte Film der richtig niveauvoll und auch zu meinen wenigen Lieblingen gehört ist Ziemlich beste Freunde und der kommt nicht mal aus amerika.

Ansonsten war the dark knight rises gut, ice age 4 ganz gut zumindest nich versemmelt und so finde ich auch dass es schon sehr viel schlechtere Zeiten gab! (mir fehlen grad ne menge titel im kopf auf die schnelle)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bitte bleibt beim Thema, also konkreten Angeboten (wie das neue Humble Bundle).


----------



## Krabbat (20. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

was???
das lumia 900 gabs für nur 50€ bei amazon im Blitzangebot? 
tja schon längst alles reserviert


----------



## XT1024 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ach 50 € 

Preis: EUR 423,99
Blitzangebot-Preis: EUR 419,00
Sie sparen: EUR 4,99 (1%)

Mit einem special Gutscheincode kann/konnte man noch 50€ sparen - unabhängig davon.


----------



## Krabbat (20. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ja aber durch ne preispanne gabs das gerät kurzzeitig für 50€! war natürlich sofort vergriffen
ob die leute das Gerät allerdings für 50€ kriegen bezweifle ich, da würde amazon ja einen großen Verlust pro Gerät machen


----------



## jeamal (20. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wer ein 5.1 System sucht:
Teufel Concept E 300 5.1-Set, schwarz

Dazu gibt es noch einen 10% Rabatt Gutschein. 
MeinPaket Gutschein - 10% MeinPaket Gutscheincode August 2012

Hat bei Teufel mal 359€ gekostet und ist deshalb ein Schnäppchen!

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ja aber durch ne preispanne gabs das gerät kurzzeitig für 50€! war natürlich sofort vergriffen
> ob die leute das Gerät allerdings für 50€ kriegen bezweifle ich, da würde amazon ja einen großen Verlust pro Gerät machen


 
Laut Amazon war der Preis definitiv ein Fehler.


----------



## DannyL (23. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn ich die Preise für die SSD-Platten im Moment sehe, nicht schlecht.


Habe für meinen neuen PC 2 SSDs bereits zu Hause liegen.

Eine Sandisk mit 128 GB für die Windows-Partition und ein paar Programme - gekauft für 79,99 inkl. Porto und eine Kingston V+200 mit 240 GB für Spiele für 136,81 inkl Porto. Aber leider kein erneutes rankommen.

Edith: Dann freut sich meine Freundin über ihr SSD-Raid mit 2 60er Patriot-SSDs.


----------



## ReaCT (23. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gerade gefunden, wem eine HD 7950 immer noch zu teuer ist: XFX Radeon HD 7950 Double Dissipation Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-795A-TDFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Zwar etwas heiß, aber dafür leise.


----------



## ClareQuilty (25. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

AMD FX-6100 6x 3.30GHz - 6 Kern CPU für nur 90€

AMD Phenom II X6 1045T, 6 x 2,7Ghz, 95 Watt, boxed @ zackzack.de - Deals » myDealZ.de(110€)

[AMD Radeon 7770] MSI R7770 OC-Edition [111€]

Gaming PC mit Intel i5, 8GB und NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX550 Ti 1024 MB für 419€


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. August 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hm. 2-4 Wochen Lieferzeit für die SSD bei Amazon find ich ja jetzt nicht so dolle....


----------



## DrDave (1. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Hm. 2-4 Wochen Lieferzeit für die SSD bei Amazon find ich ja jetzt nicht so dolle....


 
Das selbe Modell ist auch grade im aktuellen Media Markt Prospekt, falls du eine willst, auch für 39€
Für meinen Laptop ausreichend...


----------



## Original-80 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Hm. 2-4 Wochen Lieferzeit für die SSD bei Amazon find ich ja jetzt nicht so dolle....


 

Ähnliches galt glaub ich auch bei dem Angebot der Samsung-SSD im Juni und es ging zumindest bei mir wesentlich schneller. Hab grad nochmal geschaut, die Ware ging innerhalb von 5 Tagen raus. Versprechen kann ich zwar nichts, aber erfahrungsgemäß geht Amazon mit seinen Angaben eher auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe für meine Vertex noch 140€ bezahlt 
Ich bestell mal noch eine für mein NB


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, Ich würde lieber ne 830er oder ne m4 nehmen. Die Vertex-SSDs sind durch die Bank nicht so das Wahre. Brauchbar ja, aber zu bevorzugen, nein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, ich nehm lieber die Vertex 4. Leistungsmäßig ist sie vielleicht hinter der 830 oder m4, aber 5 Jahre Garantie!


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ich nehm lieber die Vertex 4. Leistungsmäßig ist sie vielleicht hinter der 830 oder m4, aber 5 Jahre Garantie!


 
Soweit Ich weiß, ist sie aber auch lange nicht so zuverlässig, wie z.B. die m4.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Soweit Ich weiß, ist sie aber auch lange nicht so zuverlässig, wie z.B. die m4.


 
Waren das nicht die Vertex 2 und 3?


----------



## Pas89 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Media Markt hat die Total Recall Remastered Edition (Ultimate Recall Edition) gerade für 8,90€ im Angebot. Weiß nicht ob die Blu Ray überall so günstig ist, aber in Neuss ist sie jedenfalls zu haben. Fand ich mal eine Erwähnung wert, da ja bei Amazon noch der 18er Versand hinzukommt und der Film dort auch 4€ mehr kostet.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. September 2012)

Pas89 schrieb:
			
		

> Media Markt hat die Total Recall Remastered Edition (Ultimate Recall Edition) gerade für 8,90€ im Angebot. Weiß nicht ob die Blu Ray überall so günstig ist, aber in Neuss ist sie jedenfalls zu haben. Fand ich mal eine Erwähnung wert, da ja bei Amazon noch der 18er Versand hinzukommt und der Film dort auch 4€ mehr kostet.



Macht den Kohl nicht fett. Schlechter Film!


----------



## ReaCT (7. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Grrr das 8.9" Full HD Fire natürlich nur in den USA


----------



## Original-80 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Und gleiches auch beim Reader. Zumindest bisher noch keine Paperwhite-Ankündigung für Deutschland. Hoffe mal die Ami`s setzen nur auf stufenweises bedienen der Märkte und nutzen uns nicht als ihren Endlager obsoleter Technik.


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ME 3 für PS3 geholt, danke für den Hinweis hätte ich sonst wohl gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## DannyL (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Samsung SSD mit 128 GB ist bei Mindfactory kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, liegt an übertriebenen Versandkosten, der mit Paypal noch mal richtig ordentlich ansteigt - hole ich mir daher lieber woanders.

Nein, ich bin nicht nur Amazon und deren Versandkostenfreiheit gewöhnt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



DannyL schrieb:


> Die Samsung SSD mit 128 GB ist bei Mindfactory kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, liegt an übertriebenen Versandkosten, der mit Paypal noch mal richtig ordentlich ansteigt - hole ich mir daher lieber woanders.
> 
> Nein, ich bin nicht nur Amazon und deren Versandkostenfreiheit gewöhnt.


 
Mindfactory versendet bei einer Bestellung von 0 bis 6 Uhr versandkostenfrei. Alle Infos: Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## DannyL (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gut, dass ich zu dieser Uhrzeit meinen Schönheitsschlaf halte, weil ich nach einem langen Arbeitstag (9h+2h pendeln) nichts besseres zu tun habe wie bis zu dieser Uhrzeit zu warten.

Ein Schnäppchen wird trotzdem nicht draus: bei Vorkasse müsste ich auf 100 Euro auffüllen und bei der von mir bevorzugten Variante bis 200 Euro.



> Die Versandkosten entfallen in der Zeit von 0 bis 6 Uhr, wenn folgender Mindestbestellwert erreicht ist:
> Zahlungsart       Mindestbestellwert       Gesparte Versandkosten                 			Vorkasse 			€ 100,00* 			€ 6,99* 		 		 			sofortüberweisung.de 			€ 200,00* 			€ 8,99* 		 		 			Paypal 			€ 200,00* 			€ 10,99* 		 		 			ClickandBuy 			€ 200,00* 			€ 10,99* 		 		 			Nachnahme 			€ 200,00* 			€ 10,99* 			 		 			Finanzierung 			€ 200,00* 			€ 10,99*


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na toll, das les ich jetzt, wo ich mir grad bei MediaMarkt Project X für 15,99€ gekauft habe!


----------



## -NeXoN- (15. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schnapper, blitzschnell zuschlagen! 
Samsung DVD Gelb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Na toll, zu spät 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Schnapper, blitzschnell zuschlagen!
> Samsung DVD Gelb
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol der Preis ist wieder gestiegen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dvdgelbn0dde.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/dvdgelbn0dde.jpg

kostet nun fast 2.200€ das muss ja ein tolles DVD Laufwerk sein xd


----------



## ReaCT (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> lol der Preis ist wieder gestiegen
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dvdgelbn0dde.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/dvdgelbn0dde.jpg
> 
> kostet nun fast 2.200€ das muss ja ein tolles DVD Laufwerk sein xd


 
 Es ist gelb


----------



## Klarostorix (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vielleicht kostet die SpongeBob-Lizenz so viel


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

iPhone 5 für 679 EUR...ein wahres Schnäppchen und Preis-/Leistungssieger


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

alle vier Staffeln von TBBT sind teilweise deutlich günstiger geworden 



			
				amazon.de schrieb:
			
		

> The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] hat sich von EUR 32,27 auf EUR 19,97 reduziert
> The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette vierte Staffel [Blu-ray] hat sich von EUR 34,97 auf EUR 29,97 reduziert
> The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette dritte Staffel [Blu-ray] hat sich von EUR 23,97 auf EUR 19,97 reduziert


The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette erste Staffel: 19,97€ (vorher ~33€)


----------



## _PeG_ (25. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

wieso wird die schnäppchenseite von kis 2013 verboten??


----------



## eVoX (25. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist ein Fehlalarm, dieses "Problem" hab ich auch ab und zu, auch auf anderen Seiten.


----------



## _PeG_ (25. September 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

okay dachte es mir ja eh schon, aber wollte nochmal sicher gehen..


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guild Wars 2 CE für 79,99€
http://www.amazon.de/Guild-Wars-2-C...2PU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349942741&sr=8-2

Jack Keane CE für 54,95€
http://www.amazon.de/Jack-Keane-das...8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1349942812&sr=1-58

The Book of Unwritten Tales Collection für 30,56€
http://www.amazon.de/Book-Unwritten...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1349942920&sr=1-131

Max Payne 3 - Special Edition für 64,90€
http://www.amazon.de/Max-Payne-Special-%C2%A0-uncut/dp/B006BSRDV4/ref=sr_1_5?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1349943040&sr=1-5

*Ziemlich beste Freunde - Fan Edition [Blu-ray + DVD] [Limited Edition]*

http://www.amazon.de/Ziemlich-beste-Freunde-Blu-ray-Limited/dp/B007XOPOR0/ref=sr_1_9?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1349943189&sr=1-9


----------



## Rayken (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Uii das ging ja schnell die Guild Wars 2 CE kostet wieder 105€ ich hatte gehofft das ding wird nochmals günstiger nicht teuerer..


----------



## potzblitz (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Doom 3 BFG Edition inkl. T-Shirt und Rage - Anarchy Edition für 29,99 Euro und in jeden Saturn Markt ohne Versandkosten abholen 

ZENIMAX GERMANY GMBH DOOM 3: BFG Edition inkl. T-Shirt & inkl. Rage (Exklusiv Edition) PC-Games kaufen bei Saturn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seltsam (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Uii das ging ja schnell die Guild Wars 2 CE kostet wieder 105€ ich hatte gehofft das ding wird nochmals günstiger nicht teuerer..



Kannst Du auch ganz geschickt machen.Du holst Dir die Standard Version,farmst Gold im Spiel und tauschst das gegen ca. 2000 Diamanten - ebenfalls im Spiel -  ein.Mit den 2000 Diamanten gehst Du in den Ingame Store und kaufst dir das Upgrade zur CE


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da hat man aber leider keine schicke Rylock Brimstone- Figur dabei!
Ich meine so richtig im RL.


----------



## Rayken (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



seltsam schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch ganz geschickt machen.Du holst Dir die Standard Version,farmst Gold im Spiel und tauschst das gegen ca. 2000 Diamanten - ebenfalls im Spiel -  ein.Mit den 2000 Diamanten gehst Du in den Ingame Store und kaufst dir das Upgrade zur CE


 
Na ja wie lange muss man den da ca Farmen und wieviel Gold sind das?
Hab aber irgendwie gelesen, dass die Ingame Items nicht so der Hammer sind....
dann lieber die Figur in echt


----------



## Sinister213 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mittlerweile dauert das ganze länger als Anfangs.

Der Kurs war als ich es mir geholt hab 30 Juwelen für 10 Silber, jetzt liegt er bei 12 Juwelen für 10 Silber.

Aber das Gold hat man schnell zusammen in den höheren Leveln


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sapphire HD7970 für 339 € und es scheint kein Fehler zu sein. 

Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 7970 Grafikkarte / 3 GB GDDR5 SDRAM / 5.5 GHz / DirectX 11 / PCIe 3.0 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sapphire HD7970 für 339 € und es scheint kein Fehler zu sein.
> 
> Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 7970 Grafikkarte / 3 GB GDDR5 SDRAM / 5.5 GHz / DirectX 11 / PCIe 3.0 bei notebooksbilliger.de


 
Danke für den Tipp, habs auch bei uns im Artikel verlinkt.


----------



## Darklordx (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Sapphire kostet jetzt wieder € 373,64...


----------



## seltsam (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Na ja wie lange muss man den da ca Farmen und wieviel Gold sind das?
> Hab aber irgendwie gelesen, dass die Ingame Items nicht so der Hammer sind....
> dann lieber die Figur in echt


 Das kommt darauf an,wie der aktuelle umrechnungskurs für gold in diamanten gerade steht.Wenn er gut steht dann sind das 8 - 10 Gold.Ändert sich aber halt jeden Tag.

Gold an sich ist in Guild wars zum glück nicht inflationär.Würde sagen maximal 1 woche eher weniger,wenn man z.b.:den ganzen tag zeit hat ist das an einem tag erledigt.


----------



## CheckerAlex (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die ultimative Beutekiste (Borderlands 2) ist übrigens vergriffen Die könnt ihr rausnehmen aus der Liste. Wer zahlt schon 360 Ocken dafür?!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



CheckerAlex schrieb:


> Die ultimative Beutekiste (Borderlands 2) ist übrigens vergriffen Die könnt ihr rausnehmen aus der Liste. Wer zahlt schon 360 Ocken dafür?!


 Da fallen mir genug Sammler ein, die dafür ordentlich Kohle hinlegen.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar werden wieder regelmässig Grafikkarten angeboten. Es gibt die Sapphire HD7870, XFX HD7950 und Powercolor HD7970. Gravierend ist die Ersparniss nicht, aber wer eh kaufen wollte kann noch mal 10-30 € sparen.


----------



## kr0 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Bulk) - Hardware,
300 für die kare is top


----------



## DrDave (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

343,51€
Und selbst 300€ ist nicht mal ansatzweise in Schnäppchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich sehe da kein Schnäppchen, vergleichbare Karten sind da doch sogar günstiger


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Direkt die zweite Staffel von TNG auf BluRay mal vorbestellt. <3


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ausverkauf...  189,-
1536MB Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## hackology (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

338,96 Euro !

wo steht was von 189,- ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da! Mindstar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackology (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na, dann jetzt offensichtlich nicht mehr. War wohl ein Fehler. 

Zu diesem Kurs wäre es ja auch "geschenkt".


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also bei mir is die immernoch im Mindstar verfügbar....
http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar

Schnapp zu, wenn du kannst!


----------



## hackology (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hätte ich nicht eine GTX 660Ti, würde ich diese sofort kaufen.


----------



## Majstor (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi,

Falls es wen interessiert

Cruzial M4 256GB SLIM für 139,90€ bei mindstar

256GB Crucial m4 Slim 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC synchron

müsst allerdings hierrüber rein

http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar

konnte selbst nicht wiederstehn


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z für 125,99€ bei Mindfactory.de

Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX


----------



## kr0 (29. Oktober 2012)

Gibts derzeit irgendwo guenstige Spieleangebote?
Oben meinte einer vor na Weile, dass shift2 oder so fuern 5er zu holen war?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Halloween Sale bei Origin?

Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt bei Origin: Mass Effect nur 14,99, Alan Wake Collectors 15,99, Crysis 2 Maximum 9,99 [Anzeige]


----------



## kr0 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Leider keine Rennspiele dabei!


----------



## Majstor (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

SSD die zweite 

Durch Amblin im CB forum grad darauf aufmerksam geworden

*Crucial CT512M4SSD2 512GB interne Festplatte (6.4cm (2.5 Zoll), SATA)  279€*

http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT512M...JL3Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351524762&sr=8-3


Dat iss ein Angebot!


----------



## HaCKEr (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wow- krasser Preis!!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Heute gibt es 20% auf Alternate. U.a. auf Samsung, Iiyama, Zotac, Steelseries, Logitech, Bequiet usw. Die Preise sind durch die 20% echte Schnäpchen. Das Bequiet Straight Power e9  480w CM ist z.B. 11€ günstiger als der bestgelistete Preis in Idealo.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



HaCKEr schrieb:


> Wow- krasser Preis!!


 
Die gibts bei MM.de zum gleichen Preis


----------



## 123mw86 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

_delete_


----------



## 123mw86 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Need for Speed Most Wanted*


PlayStation 3 Version für  *47,00 Euro* Amazon 

Need for Speed: Most Wanted - Limited Edition: Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Rayken (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

LOL beim überfliegen habe ich Playstation 3 für 47€ gelesen wäre ein Hammerpreis


----------



## sfc (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der FX-8350 ist seit wenigen Stunden auch bei anderen Händlern als Caseking auf Lager. Etwa bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## GoldenMic (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sfc schrieb:


> Der FX-8350 ist seit wenigen Stunden auch bei anderen Händlern als Caseking auf Lager. Etwa bei Hardwareversand.de


 
Verfehlt eine Verfügbarkeitsmeldung nicht den Sinn des Threads?
Ich dachte hier geht es um Schnäppchen.


----------



## sfc (2. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Verfehlt eine Verfügbarkeitsmeldung nicht den Sinn des Threads?
> Ich dachte hier geht es um Schnäppchen.



Schon, aber der FX-8350 war bis eben als "Nur bei Caseking lieferbar" in der Headline.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Verfehlt eine Verfügbarkeitsmeldung nicht den Sinn des Threads?
> Ich dachte hier geht es um Schnäppchen.


 
Nun sei mal nicht so streng Herr Intel


----------



## XXTREME (3. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Verfehlt eine Verfügbarkeitsmeldung nicht den Sinn des Threads?
> Ich dachte hier geht es um Schnäppchen.


 
Gehst du dir eigentlich nicht so langsam selbst auf den Sack  ??


----------



## GoldenMic (3. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



sfc schrieb:


> Schon, aber der FX-8350 war bis eben als "Nur bei Caseking lieferbar" in der Headline.


 
Die Headline hab ich nicht gesehen sorry. Liegt daran, das ich nur ab und zu mal in den Thread schaue wenn er bei "neue Beiträge" auftaucht.


----------



## marcus_T (9. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

mal im ernst ....65€ für nen cheater shooter 
schnäppchen sehen anders aus


----------



## Star Wars (9. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist PCHG eigentlich ein billigkräfte Amazon Ableger?

Amazon Amazon Amazon....


----------



## Daxelinho (11. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich war gestern beim *Saturn* und wollte mir mal das *Samsung Galaxy Note 2* anschauen, habe ich auch getan, aber dann auch gleich mitgenommen, denn es hat gerade mal *544,- €* gekostet  Das sind nur 10 € mehr als bei Amazob, und wenn man im Laden kaufen will dann sollte man es unbedingt dort tuen  Bei Expert kostet das Ding 699,-  € und bei Dodenhof (Regionales Einkaushaus) ~680 ,- €.. Die sind wohl echt bekloppt  Naja, habe jetzt erstmal ein Note 2, bekomme es aber erst zum Geburtstag..


----------



## eVoX (11. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja, und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


----------



## hackology (11. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also wenn Amazon günstiger ist, wüsste ich nicht wieso ich es woanders kaufen sollte. Amazon ist die Nr. 1 beim Service in Deutschland.


----------



## Daxelinho (11. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich meine damit, dass es ja auch Leute gibt, die solche Geräte nicht im Laden kaufen wollen, und für die ist es das perfekte Angebot  Dass wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## hackology (11. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass es ja auch Leute gibt, die solche Geräte nicht im Laden kaufen wollen, und für die ist es das perfekte Angebot  Dass wollte ich damit sagen.



Ach so, und deshalb soll man dann bei Saturn kaufen?  

(Klugscheißer-modus aus)

Ok  du meinst, falls es jemand im Laden kaufen will.


----------



## Daxelinho (11. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Ach so, und deshalb soll man dann bei Saturn kaufen?
> 
> (Klugscheißer-modus aus)
> 
> Ok  du meinst, falls es jemand im Laden kaufen will.


 
Genau, so sieht es aus  Und außerdem wollte ich Saturn ein bisschen positiv bewerben, denn nicht jeder Laden verkauft knapp über dem Internet-Preis!


----------



## erklaerbaer00 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Saturn Weimar kostet das neue COD nur 39Euro


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



erklaerbaer00 schrieb:


> Bei Saturn Weimar kostet das neue COD nur 39Euro


 
Für ein COD immer noch zu viel


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

amazon.de:
Samsung Galaxy S3 16 GB marble-white 439 € 

mediamarkt.de:
Samsung Galaxy S3 16 GB metallic-blue *inkl.* 16 GB Speicherkarte 439 €


----------



## chiller (20. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Billig Hitman ergattert für nur umgerechnet ca. 22,18€ bei simplygames. Dat lohnt^^


----------



## eVoX (20. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nur der CD-Key?


----------



## Rayken (21. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Oh mein gott das nexus 4 mit 16GB gibts demnächst bei Saturn für 395€ gegenüber den Googleplay Preis von 349€ machen die 46€ Gewinn


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. November 2012)

Nein, nur 46 MEHR Gewinn als Onlinehändler.


----------



## chiller (21. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Nur der CD-Key?



Jup. Aber für den Preis, is dat egal


----------



## Christoph1717 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Steam gibt es vom 21.11. (ab jetzt) bis 26.11 Herst Sale.
Das fällt nicht so bombig wie der Sommer oder Hollyday Sale aus, es sind aber bestimmt ein paar interessante Angebote dabei...


----------



## GreatDay (22. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn der Preis der XBox360 Slim auf 140€ zulaufen würde, würde ich eventuell zuschlagen - passend dazu die Tassimo um das Paket abzurunden


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2012)

Am interessantesten ist heute sicher die 256GB-Version der 830er-SSD. Bei 120 oder weniger bin ich dabei.


----------



## joel3214 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Am interessantesten ist heute sicher die 256GB-Version der 830er-SSD. Bei 120 oder weniger bin ich dabei.


 
Hoffe es sind genug da


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mir reicht eine 

Nur der Preis wird interessant. Was denkst denn du, was die kosten wird?


----------



## hackology (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Auf die sind wir wohl alle heiß. Ich könnte sogar behaupten, auf die ist ganz Deutschland heiß 

Also wird es schwer eine zu ergattern, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## joel3214 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Glaube man darf nur eine kaufen oder?
144 habe eine soll ich kaufen xD?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

30sec noch 

EDIT: Na der Rabatt ist ja fast lächerlich 

EDIT #2: Wenn dir der Preis passt, nimm sie. Ich hab schon auf 120 gehofft...


----------



## hackology (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn man ein braucht, lohnt es sich. Wenn man aber nur aufgrund von Rabatt eine haben wollte, dann lohnt es sich wohl nicht.


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also für 144 Euro nehm ich die nicht. Sind zwar gut 15 Euro weniger als bei der Konkurrenz, aber ich hatte auf mehr gehofft. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich schiele schon lange auf ne SSD, nur bin ich nicht bereit, mehr als 0,5€ pro GB zu zahlen.


----------



## joel3214 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja wollte eigentlich bis auf nach Weinachten eine kaufen jetzt bin ich doch schwach geworden mein Macbook freut es


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich schiele schon lange auf ne SSD, nur bin ich nicht bereit, mehr als 0,5€ pro GB zu zahlen.


 
Selber schuld.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Selber schuld.


 Was ist an meiner Einstellung lustig?


----------



## hums123 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich war auf Wartelistenplatz 500 obwohl ich gleich geklickt hatte, jedenfalls nach zwei Minuten kam die Meldung das eine für mich verfügbar wäre, aber der Preisnachlass war mir zu gering. 
Da sieht man ja das sich einige umentschieden haben nicht zu kaufen


----------



## DrDave (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Zumal sie vor ca. 1-2 Wochen regulär für 149€ im Angebot bei Amazon war


----------



## Darklordx (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Und 2013, wenn das Weihnachtsgeschäft nach Neujahr abgeschlossen ist, fällt der Preis sicher weiter.

Bei 144€ hat mein Zeigefinger nur kurz gezuckt und zwar weg von der Maus. Muss mein Notebook weiter ohne SSD auskommen, aber den Preisverfall meiner Samsung 830 128 GB von 179 Euro auf um die 87 Euro will ich nicht noch einmal mit ansehen müssen. 

Jetzt warte ich auf 20:15 und guck mal, was die BluRay Box von Game Of Thrones kosten soll.


----------



## b0s (23. November 2012)

Ich hab mir eine ergattert, weil ich eh eine 128er zu Weihnachten an meine Freundin verschenken wollte und nun meine derzeitige noch kaum gebrauchte in den lappi meiner Freundin wandert und im zock PC die 256 für mehr Komfort Einzug hält. 

Ich war allerdings auch etwas enttäuscht, auf unter 140, besser 130 hatte ich schon gehofft. 

Wenn die tage noch ein besseres Angebot kommt versuch ich nochmal mein Glück und ein Kumpel freut sich über die 256er 830 für günstig. 

Ws aber bemerkenswert war: als die Uhr 13:15 schlug erschienen zuerst die buttons für die anderen Produkte, bei der ssd waren es gut 3 Sekunden mehr Verzögerung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Darklordx schrieb:


> Und 2013, wenn das Weihnachtsgeschäft nach Neujahr abgeschlossen ist, fällt der Preis sicher weiter.
> 
> Bei 144€ hat mein Zeigefinger nur kurz gezuckt und zwar weg von der Maus. Muss mein Notebook weiter ohne SSD auskommen, aber den Preisverfall meiner Samsung 830 128 GB von 179 Euro auf um die 87 Euro will ich nicht noch einmal mit ansehen müssen.
> 
> Jetzt warte ich auf 20:15 und guck mal, was die BluRay Box von Game Of Thrones kosten soll.


 
Ich habe bei 99€ zugeschlagen und bei hoh.de bestellt -> Perfekter Deal, sieh dir dne Preis jetzt an, du musst möglichst da zuschlagen, wo die Preislage stabil ist, viel weiter als 90€ wird e snicht fallen, logisch. Da skommt erst mit dme extremen Preisfall der Dinger mit mehr GB. Das geschieht jetzt. Kommt das in den 100er-Bereich fallen die 128er auf 60€. Du musst also zuschlagen, wnen 256er bei ca. 100€ liegen, da isses wieder stabil udn dnan kommen die 512er und so zieht sich das hin.


----------



## Conqi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da es zu Weihnachten eh ne SSD geben sollte, hab ich bei 144€ zugeschlagen. Wobei zugeschlagen das falsche Wort ist. Kam zu spät, hab mich auf die Warteliste setzen lassen und gehofft. Ging dann recht zügig aber dass ich nachgerutscht bin. Also ich bin voll zufrieden


----------



## hackology (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe gerade eine schöne Tasche für mein Weibchen ergattert : 
*Adelheid Heimatglück Hirsch Henkeltasche 11221562140 statt 50 jetzt 19 Euro 
*


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die sieht ja dermaßen daneben aus, die würde ich gerade mal geschenkt nehmen, heißt deine Freundin muss sehr tolerant oder einen speziellen geschmack haben  Glückwunsch zum 'Schnäppchen'


----------



## kr0 (23. November 2012)

Da steht 29 bei mir ;D


----------



## hackology (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*


             Summe             EUR 19,90   ->   hab ich bezahlt und ist schon unter meine Bestellung gebucht und bestätigt. Tasche war in Sekunden vergriffen.



Tatsache aber, jetzt für die anderen steht dort 29,90 Euro, wie geht das denn ?   Vor allem macht es auch keinen Sinn, da sowieso alle weg sind.


Die haben wohl einen Fehler gemacht (zu billig) und haben schnell korrigiert. Ich meine dennoch für 19,90 Euro gekauft 

Nun hoffe ich, dass es meinem Weibchen gefällt. Die trägt gerne Desinqual (oder wie die heißen), müsste auch passen. 

Und wenn nicht, dann nehme ich die als meine Einkaufstasche  - das könnte ihr euch jetzt gerne bildlich vorstellen


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Marke heißt Desigual und ist spanisch. Wird also Desiguall iwie ausgesprochen 

Auch wenn sie solche Sachen trägt - Die Tasche ist furchtbar  SELBST ALS EINKAUFSTASCHE


----------



## kr0 (23. November 2012)

Ausser du wohnstin Koeln, da wirst dann zuum Trendsetter ;D


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Soll man bei Game of Throne DVD oder BD nehmen?
Und lohnt es sich überhaupt?


----------



## _PeG_ (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

die erste staffel als bluray ist eine der besten serien überhaupt, die ich in meiner sammlung habe..


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Immer BD wenn man die Möglichkeit hat es auch zu verwenden.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal die DVD bestellt, auch wenn ich BD abspielen könnte. 
Leer ausgehen könnte ich da auch noch.


----------



## kr0 (23. November 2012)

Krank wie alles reserviert ist.....


----------



## joel3214 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe die ssd Storniert warte doch bis nach Weihnachten 
War bloß zu lahm war schon raus das Ding, Annahme verweigern reicht aus oder?


----------



## Darklordx (23. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da schaut man sich noch eine Sendung auf Arte an und vergisst die Aktion bei Amazon...

Natürlich waren alle GoT Blu Rays schon reserviert.


----------



## joel3214 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also die Angebote für Samstag sind ja nix


----------



## Piy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

mensch leute, nicht alles, wo "amazon" drauf steht ist ein schnäppchen... die liste wird immer lächerlicher...

mal abgesehen davon sind die amazon.com-angebote in dieser woche durchweg besser...

naja, btt:
Stanley Kubrick Collection Blu-ray | TheHut.com

stanley kubrick, 25 tacken, portofrei, deutscher ton. 
hab mich grad vorzeitig beschenkt.


----------



## hackology (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das muß man leider so feststellen. Bei denn Amis gibt es bessere Rabatte, aber das ist in jedem Bereich so. 

In D bekommst den kleinsten BMW 5er für "den gleichen Preis", wie dort den BMW M5.

Ich habe an diesem Wochenende auch nichts ergattert. War nichts sinnvolles dabei. 


Ps.: meiner Frau gefällt die Tasche sehr ^^


----------



## Piy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ja aber hier werden ja nur .de-sachen gepostet oO  es lohnt sich oft genug, aus amiland zu bestellen... gerade in diesen tagen.


----------



## eVoX (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> mensch leute, nicht alles, wo "amazon" drauf steht ist ein schnäppchen... die liste wird immer lächerlicher...
> 
> mal abgesehen davon sind die amazon.com-angebote in dieser woche durchweg besser...
> 
> ...


 
Mal eine allgemeine Frage, wo kann ich gucken, ob eine deutsche Tonspur vorhanden ist?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> ja aber hier werden ja nur .de-sachen gepostet oO  es lohnt sich oft genug, aus amiland zu bestellen... gerade in diesen tagen.


 
Naja, ich bin durchaus bereit "deutsche" Preise zu bezahlen, vor allem, da ich mich mit Zoll, Ausländischen AGBs usw. nicht herumschlagen muss.


----------



## Piy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin durchaus bereit "deutsche" Preise zu bezahlen, vor allem, da ich mich mit Zoll, Ausländischen AGBs usw. nicht herumschlagen muss.


 
dann bist du hier aber im falschen thread. hier sollte es eigentlich um schnäppchen gehen. wenn dus einfach und problemlos haben willst, kannst du bei aldi einkaufen. oO
dir ist jedenfalls schon bewusst, dass das internet auch hinterm rhein noch weitergeht und es da eventuell schnäppchen geben könnte, oder?



eVoX schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage, wo kann ich gucken, ob eine deutsche Tonspur vorhanden ist?


 
auf der seite steht das. (dub=deutsch) außerdem sagen die hier, dass die edition identisch mit der deutschen ist:
STANLEY KUBRICK - VISIONARY FILMMAKERS COLLECTION (UK IMPORT) BLU-RAY - Film-Details
(siehe kommentare)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> dann bist du hier aber im falschen thread. hier sollte es eigentlich um schnäppchen gehen. wenn dus einfach und problemlos haben willst, kannst du bei aldi einkaufen. oO
> dir ist jedenfalls schon bewusst, dass das internet auch hinterm rhein noch weitergeht und es da eventuell schnäppchen geben könnte, oder?


 
Hinterm Rhein fängt bei mir der größte Teil von Deutschland erst an!
Und wenn es für Deutschland Schnäppchen sind, dann kann man es doch auch hier posten. Es ist alles eine Frage, wie stark man sich für Schnäppchen mit dem "Zeug drumherum" beschäftigen will. m.M.n. gehört der Aufwand auch zum Angebot dazu und da fängt es an, in die persönliche Wertung des Käufers mit einzufließen, ob es den Aufwand wert ist oder nicht.


----------



## eVoX (26. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> auf der seite steht das. (dub=deutsch) außerdem sagen die hier, dass die edition identisch mit der deutschen ist:
> STANLEY KUBRICK - VISIONARY FILMMAKERS COLLECTION (UK IMPORT) BLU-RAY - Film-Details
> (siehe kommentare)


 
 Mir ging es jetzt nicht um diese Blu-Ray Werde jetzt mal öfter in UK nach Blu-Rays gucken. Danke


----------



## Spinal (26. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Piy schrieb:


> dann bist du hier aber im falschen thread. hier sollte es eigentlich um schnäppchen gehen. wenn dus einfach und problemlos haben willst, kannst du bei aldi einkaufen. oO
> dir ist jedenfalls schon bewusst, dass das internet auch hinterm rhein noch weitergeht und es da eventuell schnäppchen geben könnte, oder?



Moment mal, es geht um Schnäppchen. Bei dir hört sich das so an, als ginge es nur um ausländische Schnäppchen. Ich denke, hier sollten alle Arten von Schnäppchen gelistet sein, wo man kauft, kann ja jedem selbst überlassen sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Serious Sam 3 bei Steam für 9,99€!


----------



## >ExX< (26. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

GTA 4 +EFLC für 8,74€ bei Steam.

ich weiß zwar nicht wie hoch der Preis sonst beim Summer Sale oder so ist, aber für 8,74€ find ich das ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## kr0 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Roccat savu gabs heut für 39.90 bei Amazon, aber war so shcnell vergriffen....war nach paar Minuten auf Warteplatz 180....ohne Erfolg


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Ti Borderlands 2, 2GB GDDR5 für 219€ bei bora-computer.de 
http://bora-computer.de/shopware.php?sViewport=detail&sArticle=8785


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

XFX HD7950 Dual Fan 3GB von 499,99€ auf 259,90€ zu zacken. 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Prometheus BluRay kostet im Media Markt Hamburg nur 9,90€! aber nur Heute am Release Tag!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Direkt mal diese Nacht bei Alice zugeschnappt.
Warum? Hat physx


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Savu gibts jetzt für 33,90 bei Redcoon!
http://www.redcoon.de/B385618-Roccat-Savu-Gaming_Mäuse


----------



## chiller (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Get Loaded Ubisoft

2 Ubisoft Games für 12€ darunter Anno 2070

Oder das komplette Paket, bestehend aus 6 games für 24€

gefunden auf chillmo.com

Wenn da mal nich Uplay wäre


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

heute ist der Winter Sale im BIS Store gestartet, dort gibt es bis zum 18 Dezember jeden Tag ein neues Angebot
Arma 2 für 3,75€


----------



## hackology (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Arma will ich nicht mal geschenkt. 
Arma 1 gekauft, nach 3 Tagen in die Ecke geschmissen. 
Arma 2 gekauft und nach 3 Tagen in die Ecke geschmissen.
So ein verbuggtes Game ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Arma will ich nicht mal geschenkt.
> Arma 1 gekauft, nach 3 Tagen in die Ecke geschmissen.
> Arma 2 gekauft und nach 3 Tagen in die Ecke geschmissen.
> So ein verbuggtes Game ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


 du hättest es nicht kaufen, spielen und in die Ecke schmeißen sollen sodern kaufen-->in die Ecke schmeißen(da 1 Jahr lang liegen lassen)---> ausgraben und Spaß haben

so aber nun genug Offtopic

*EDIT:*

heute: Take On Helicopters für 8.50€
*
EDIT 2:*
heute: Arma 2 CO(auch Steam) für 12.50 €


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Mal wieder typisch. Kaum kauft man sich bei Amazon etwas zum Normalpreis gibt es ein paar Wochen später ein entsprechendes Sonderangebot. 
Den "Music Rocker" Sessel kann ich aber trotzdem zum zocken am TV empfehlen.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mal wieder typisch. Kaum kauft man sich bei Amazon etwas zum Normalpreis gibt es ein paar Wochen später ein entsprechendes Sonderangebot.
> Den "Music Rocker" Sessel kann ich aber trotzdem zum zocken am TV empfehlen.


 Tja, so ist das Leben. Eine Asus GTX 670 DC2 kostet auch schon 50€ weniger als kurz nach Release


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

und wie kann man die crucial m4 256gb für den ausgelobten preis von 129€ kaufen ? 
ich hab irgendwie alle kombinationen durchgeklickt, da gabs keine für 129€ oder ich hab irgendeine übersehen ... der einstieg über euren angebotslink erfolgt bei einer 256gb m4 für 169€, das sind 40 zuviel


----------



## Kastor (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Na ganz einfach, alle verfügbaren SSD's von Amazon sind schon vergriffen...


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Kastor schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, alle verfügbaren SSD's von Amazon sind schon vergriffen...



  Hab soeben eine für 129€ gekauft


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hab soeben eine für 129€ gekauft


 
ich jetzt auch, nu gehts ^^


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Lohnt sich das oder wird der Preis weiter fallen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

atm ist der preis gut ... wann und ob er weiter fällt, woher sollen wir des wissen ?


----------



## eVoX (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das oder wird der Preis weiter fallen?


 Also ich habe vor etwa 10 Monaten eine 128GB für 145€ gekauft, jetzt bekommt man eine 256GB für 129€. Jetzt mal kurz überlegen.....ehm, ja, der Preis wird fallen.

Ob sich das lohnt, muss man selbst wissen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe atm nicht eh nicht das Geld.


----------



## mds51 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die "Where the Trail Ends"- BD ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Habe den ersten Teil bei der EOFT gesehen und am nächsten Tag gleich die BD geholt.
Eine Empfehlung für Mountainbike-Fans!


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Fallen wird der Preis auf jedenfall, nur in welchem Zeitraum. Die SSDs sind mittlerweile im Preis wieder gestiegen. 
Ob der Preis nochmal so schnell bej 128€ liegen würd bezweifel ich.

Ich hab mich beim cybermonday schon wegen der Samsung 830 256GB für 144 schon geärgert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die 256-GB-Crucial-SSD habe ich daheim auch und habe damals noch ein Vermögen dafür bezahlt. Hätte ich die nicht schon, würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## Kelth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So, hab nu auch bei der "Crucial" zu geschlagen ! 
Wollte mir in nächster Zeit sowieso ne SSD zulegen. Hatte zwar eigentlich die "Samsung 830" ins Auge gefasst, aber da die Crucial ungefähr auf dem selben Level ist, konnte ich zu ihr bei dem Preis einfach nicht nein sagen ! ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Kelth schrieb:


> So, hab nu auch bei der "Crucial" zu geschlagen !
> Wollte mir in nächster Zeit sowieso ne SSD zulegen. Hatte zwar eigentlich die "Samsung 830" ins Auge gefasst, aber da die Crucial ungefähr auf dem selben Level ist, konnte ich zu ihr bei dem Preis einfach nicht nein sagen ! ^^


 
Wenn man noch gar keine hat, die beste Wahl. Ich habe eine SSD830 128GB für 99€ gekauft gehabt, noch ist das Upgrade sogesehen unnötiger Luxus. 

Viel Spaß mit der


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

habe jetzt vor kurzem die samsung 830 mit 256GB gekauft mit einbauadapter. echt ein schnäppchen die Crucial M4. damals für intel Postville G2 160GB ganze 400 euro gezahlt bei release.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die 256-GB-Crucial-SSD habe ich daheim auch und habe damals noch ein Vermögen dafür bezahlt. Hätte ich die nicht schon, würde ich zuschlagen


 
Falsch: Ich hab vor kurzem 20€ mehr für die M4 gezahlt und für den Hammer-Preis mir eine zweite gekauft. Von dem her müsstest du sagen: Hätte ich nicht schon eine gekauft, würde ich mehr als nur eine bestellen^^

Naja, dann steht es ja fest, dass ich meine 128er Kingston austausche und diese dann verschenke. Ich denke, damit mach ich nichts falsch. Danke für den Tipp, der hat diesmal sogar was gebracht (das erste mal)...


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aaaargs, ich bin echt am hadern meine m4 64gb wird mir auf Dauer zu klein und kostete im Juni 2011 glaube 99€ ...und jetzt DAS Angebot *heul*
eigentlich wollte ich sparsam sein..meine Gattin kann meine Unentschlossenheit auch nicht verstehen und sagt:"sparen"....hmhmmmm


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Aaaargs, ich bin echt am hadern meine m4 64gb wird mir auf Dauer zu klein und kostete im Juni 2011 glaube 99€ ...und jetzt DAS Angebot *heul*
> eigentlich wollte ich sparsam sein..meine Gattin kann meine Unentschlossenheit auch nicht verstehen und sagt:"sparen"....hmhmmmm


 
Aaach komm 129€ tun doch keinem weh. Los KAUFE KAUFE!!


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Aaach komm 129€ tun doch keinem weh. Los KAUFE KAUFE!!


 

uuh...args...auf die dunkle Seite der Macht du mich ziehen willst ....


nee, ich glaube ich reiß' mich echt zusammen, die kleine 64er geht ja *seufz*


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Dezember 2012)

Reiß dich zusammen. Die sinkt weiter. Kaufst dir iwann ne SSD840 512GB für 120€


----------



## Xaipe (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

DIe 840 250GB kostet auch nur 160 und ich habe inzwischen die 3 (!!) Crucial... innerhalb von einem Jahr... Hab die M4, zwei davon kaputt. Kann ich nur von abraten! Lieber die 840, die eh günstiger als die 830 ist!


----------



## John-800 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Xaipe schrieb:


> DIe 840 250GB kostet auch nur 160 und ich habe inzwischen die 3 (!!) Crucial... innerhalb von einem Jahr... Hab die M4, zwei davon kaputt. Kann ich nur von abraten! Lieber die 840, die eh günstiger als die 830 ist!


 
WHAT???? 5 SSD in wohl kürzester Zeit defekt? May be das Netzteil billig unterdimensioniert oder das MB hat einen Schaden. Vorrausgesetzt die SSDs gingen am gleichem MB/NT flötten. Man sollte die ursache finden, denn so ein Pech kann man doch nicht haben?

Bei mir Funktionieren:
1 Jahr Crucial M4 128 GB
3 J. 2x WD 5000AAKS (raid 0)
4J. WD extern 750gb
5 J. 2x Samsung 500gb eine davon im auto
10 J. 2x WD 80GB (Raid 0 hat 2 gekillt, wohl überlast, neue gekriegt und laufen wie uhrwerke...)
usw.

Defekt:
Anno 99 Seagate 8GB nach einem Jahr andauernder Datenverlust wöchentlicher win98 reinstall...
Anno 2006  Maxtor 256gb? nach nem halbem Jahr wie damals 99 eben Windows bald wöchentlich platt machen etc. nach dem viertem reinstal gegoogelt und tada Seagate hat Maxtor aufgekauft....

Ich mach immer nen Bogen um Seagate und jetzt gehört auch noch Samsung dehnen... ergo kauf ich auch keine Samsung Platte mehr...

Grad gestern nem Arbeitskolleg eine M4 für schnelleres Arbeiten an seinem Mac vorgeschlagen da media die günstig anbietet. Jener fand dann das Amazon Angebot und heute wird wohl bestellt. Er hat eine Seagate drin hehe noch läuft se bzw. ich hab se berührt also wer weiss "G"


----------



## Futscher (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

AHAHAHAHAHA

M4 256GB um 129 €, SOFORT ZUGESCHLAGEN.

Ich bin zwar einer der ungern sinnloses kauft was wieder in der ecke steht egal wie billig es ist.
Aber hier muss man zuschlagen, Wahnsinn


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Jo, aber schade, dass nur eine m4 pro Kundenaccount gekauft werden konnte! 
Ein wirklich absolut starker Preis!


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Xaipe schrieb:


> DIe 840 250GB kostet auch nur 160 und ich habe inzwischen die 3 (!!) Crucial... innerhalb von einem Jahr... Hab die M4, zwei davon kaputt. Kann ich nur von abraten! Lieber die 840, die eh günstiger als die 830 ist!


 
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW)

Sicher nicht.


----------



## Futscher (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Man hab ich ein schwein gehabt.
Kostet jetzt wieder 170€, also Schnäppchen vorbei.

Alter schwede, das war knapp ^^


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Futscher schrieb:


> Man hab ich ein schwein gehabt.
> Kostet jetzt wieder 170€, also Schnäppchen vorbei.
> 
> Alter schwede, das war knapp ^^



Wem sagst du das, ich wollt jetzt auch zuschlagen und nun ist sie bei 170€. So ein Mist aber auch.


----------



## poiu (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ihr wisst aber schon das es die auch im Media Markt schon seit vorgestern für denn Preis gibt? 

einfach mal im örtlichen Prospekt nachsehen kaufda.de


----------



## Futscher (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kannste bei uns in Österreich vergessen. Hab bei uns noch NIE einen Mediamarkt gesehen der überhaupt einzelne SSD führt


----------



## Lasstmichdurch (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hmm...bei Amazon gibt es aber nicht das 35,-€ Win8 Angebot...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



poiu schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das es die auch im Media Markt schon seit vorgestern für denn Preis gibt?
> 
> einfach mal im örtlichen Prospekt nachsehen kaufda.de


Jo, ich habe mir gestern von MM noch eine von vielen geholt!


----------



## GreatDay (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hatte mir Samstag erst die 250GB Variante der 840 geordert, hab die Bestellung aber storniert und mir die von Amazon bestellt


----------



## CiSaR (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Assassin's Creed Anthology Edition für PS3 und XBox steht weiterhin bei nur 109€ statt der anfänglichen 150€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke, ich nehme es auf.


----------



## alex4germany (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

XCOM: Enemy Unknown gibt's momentan als Steam-Version bei Gamesload für 21,12 Euro anstatt der 49,99 Euro, die man derzeit für das Spiel bei Steam bezahlen muss.

XCOM: Enemy Unknown als Download online kaufen - PC - Gamesload


----------



## -NeXoN- (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed Anthology Edition für PS3 und XBox steht weiterhin bei nur 109€ statt der anfänglichen 150€


 
Daaanke danke danke danke 

Mir ist vor ein paar Monaten die PS3 gestorben. Als ich dann vor ein paar Wochen eine neue kaufen wollte, aber feststellen musste dass die extrem hässliche Super Slim ohne Spiele teurer ist als ne neue 360 in der Halo 4 Edition, habe ich die Plattform gewechselt. Meine PS3 spiele stehen nun zum Verkauf, und ich trauere etwas meinen Trophies im PSN hinterher, aaber das lässt sich auf der neuen Konsole ja wieder neu aufbauen, und da ist diese Box PERFEKT! 

Nicht nur weil ich stumpf die Achievements haben will, sondern weil ich ein großer AC Fan bin, aus Zeit und/oder Geldgründen aber noch kein Revelations und AC3 zocken konnte, ist dieser Box einfach der Hammer zu dem Preis. Die Achievements motivieren mich die älteren Teile nun nochmal auf der 360 zu spielen (ausser dem ersten, für den es keine gibt .. aber seis drum), um dann Revelations nachzuholen und mit AC3 abzuschließen. Ich habe sofort zugeschlagen, und das mache ich wirklich selten. Großen Dank für diesen Tipp!


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe nur AC hier ab noch nicht gespielt und wo es ist weiß ich auch nicht.
Aber du verkaufst die Games nicht hier im Forum?


----------



## -NeXoN- (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nur AC hier ab noch nicht gespielt und wo es ist weiß ich auch nicht.
> Aber du verkaufst die Games nicht hier im Forum?


 
Noch nicht. Einem Kollegen von mir hab ich alles angeboten was ich habe. Ich sage ihm dass er sich morgen aussprechen soll, alles was er nicht nimmt kommt hier in den Verkaufsthread. Wenn du sagst du hättest Interesse an AC1 / 2 / Brotherhood komme ich als erstes direkt auf dich zu, sofern sie morgen nicht schon anderweitig weggehen. OK?


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schöne Sache mit den Gratis Hörbüchern. 
Das Geld das man bei amazon spart, kann man dann ja bei steam ausgeben. 
Ja, der xmas Sale läuft wieder von heute bis 5. Januar. 
Dieses Jahr war es fast schon zu oft, das geht ja nahtlos von einem Sale in den nächsten über....


----------



## Metaller (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

^^nur so kommt man zu was. Finde auch, da waren dieses Jahr sehr viele interessante Angebote dabei. Die SSDs sind in letzter Zeit ja überall massiv im Angebot. Wurde ja uach mal Zeit.


----------



## AeroX (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

M4 mit 256GB für knapp 150€ anstatt 200+


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2012)

Glaubt ihr, der Laden ist vertrauenswürdig?  
Denke ernsthaft darüber nach,  meine M4 mit 64GB wird langsam voll


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Soweit ich weiß, gehört das zu Alternate. zumindest war das früher so. Also ich habe da schon ein paar mal gezackt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich frage mich gerade, weshalb meine 128GB SSD830 fast voll ist, das ist einfach mit der Zeit passiert, obwohl ich nicht mehr drauf gemacht habe. Ist nur Betriebssystem, Programme und BF3+D3+Dirt 3, da war die Platte nie so voll, am Anfang waren so noch über 30GB frei.


----------



## maxmueller92 (22. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal mit ccleaner oder so drauf, bei meiner hdd findet der mamchmal 15 GB Müll O.o
Würdet ihr sagen die SSD hat sich gelohnt, oder könntet ihr auch ohne leben?


----------



## >ExX< (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich könnte auch ohne leben, aber nur wenns um leben und Tod geht


----------



## b0s (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich empfinde mittlerweile jeden PC ohne ssd als zeitverschwendung und steinzeitlich. 


Zumindest Win 8 macht auf hdd zwar schon einiges besser als 7 aber beim ersten laden von Programmen kann auch ein win 8 keine Wunder vollbringen. 

Fazit: hat sich absolut gelohnt und ich könnte definitiv nicht mehr ohne in meinem alltags-PC


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> ...
> Würdet ihr sagen die SSD hat sich gelohnt, oder könntet ihr auch ohne leben?


 
Habe einen Zweit PC ohne SSD und der Unterschied ist gigantisch. Ist eine sehr lohnende Investition. Ich bin zb. so ein "Viel-Tab Surfer". Und mein Browser mit 20 Tabs öffnet sich in etwa einer Sekunde.
Wenn ich nun an meinem Zweit PC arbeite, merke ich erstmal, wie komfortabel eine SSD ist. Vor allem sind die Teile wirklich bezahlbar geworden, besonders bei den Angeboten die hier rumschwirren. Ich habe die 128 GB Samsung 830 vor einem Jahr für 170 Euro gekauft. Nächstes Jahr kommt eine 256 GB und die 128 wandert in den Zweit PC.

bye
Spinal


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Dezember 2012)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Schau mal mit ccleaner oder so drauf, bei meiner hdd findet der mamchmal 15 GB Müll O.o
> Würdet ihr sagen die SSD hat sich gelohnt, oder könntet ihr auch ohne leben?



Ist bei mir routine daran liegts nich und downloads sind auch gesäubert. Ich bin echt überfragt woher das kommt.

Ohne ist es schon schade um die sinnlose Warterei. Liegt vllt auch am immer  extremeren Turbokapitalismus in unseren leben mit den ganzen kapitalistisch  ausgerichteten massenmedien, dass alles immer schnell gehen muss.


----------



## maxmueller92 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja das mit dem Kapitalismus...Am liebsten mag ich ja Intel, 1156, 1155 und jetzt 1150..Ich glaube die SSD gönne ich mir mal demnächst wenn Geld im Haus ist, eine Frage noch: 128 oder 256GB?


----------



## Nazzy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

die SSD GEHÖRT MIR


----------



## johnieboy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn die Samsung 840 500GB heute bei den Blitzangeboten deutlich billiger wär als am 17.12 im Adventskalender dann wär ich schon ein wenig angepisst.

Da hab ich sie mir nämlich für 289€ gekauft nachdem ich schon die ganze Cyber-Mondy Woche vergeblich auf ein derartiges Angebot gewartet hatte.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

256gb natuerlich ^^ die 500 heut um 1 wird wohl 1 € pro gb werden ? fast ^^


----------



## chiller (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

X-Com auf greenmangaming für 24,99€ + 30% Gutschein “*GMG30-DPLIM-DN831*” = 17,50€

XCOM: Enemy Unknown | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## Bumbaclot (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei den Flash Sales auf Steam gibt es momentan den 3D Mark Vantage und den 3D Mark 11 für je 4,99€ zu kaufen.
Der Sale läuft noch bis 23Uhr.

Save 75% on 3DMark Vantage on Steam
Save 75% on 3DMark 11 on Steam


----------



## ReaCT (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Bumbaclot schrieb:


> Bei den Flash Sales auf Steam gibt es momentan den 3D Mark Vantage und den 3D Mark 11 für je 4,99€ zu kaufen.
> Der Sale läuft noch bis 23Uhr.
> 
> Save 75% on 3DMark Vantage on Steam
> Save 75% on 3DMark 11 on Steam


 
Ist Steam grad down? Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
Computer sagt Ja


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei mir ist die on.. aber auch schon um 15:00..


----------



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ist Steam grad down? Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
> Computer sagt Ja


Bei mir will die Steam Seite auch nicht


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die Seite ist aber nicht down. Sowohl  Client als auch HP gehen.


----------



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Client geht. Nur die Seite läd nicht richtig. 
hab das schon auf einigen Rechnern probiert.


----------



## chiller (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

[Steam] Kostenlosen Steam-Key für Dota 2 erhalten | chillmo.com

Wers mag


----------



## Pas89 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



chiller schrieb:


> [Steam] Kostenlosen Steam-Key für Dota 2 erhalten | chillmo.com
> 
> Wers mag


 
Coole Sache, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ReaCT (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der Client und die Seite gingen nicht, sonst hätte ich ja nicht isup.com gepostet. Mittlerweile leert sich aber mein Geldbeutel aber wieder 
Edit: Seite geht mittlerweile auch wieder nur schlecht.


----------



## Niza (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich finde die Kauftips und Angebote einfach super

Ich schaue immer wieder rein.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Rayken (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



chiller schrieb:


> [Steam] Kostenlosen Steam-Key für Dota 2 erhalten | chillmo.com
> 
> Wers mag


 
*Toate codurile de acces au fost distribuite.*

versteh kein Wort aber ich glaub das heißt so viel wie alle Keys verteilt schade


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

GTX 680 2 GB ab 334,85 €

Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2517) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Spinal (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Krass, ne Phantom für 330 Euro ist echt genial 
Vielleicht fallen andere Karten auch noch


----------



## AeroX (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

i5 3570k für ~197€


----------



## Monte-Christo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



AeroX schrieb:


> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> 
> i5 3570k für ~197€


 
Absolut normaler Preis.


----------



## KastenBier (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Lässt sich mit dem CS2 von Adobe noch etwas anfangen? Immerhin ist der noch von 2005.


----------



## Rakyr (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hm, die aktuelle Version ist die 6er. Der Link funktioniert jedenfalls nur mit http, nicht wie er da steht mit https.


----------



## Ramrod (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@KastenBier
Für das was Du als Normaluser machst, reicht das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lorin (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

CS2 für lau? Der Download läuft!


----------



## labernet (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

"this site is temporarily unavailable" na wer hätte das gedacht ^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Einfach paarmal versuchen, ging hier auch nicht beim ersten Mal.


----------



## Soldyah (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Lorin schrieb:


> CS2 für lau? Der Download läuft!


 Wo denn?? Bin ich blind? Oder überarbeitet


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Geht atm wohl gar nicht mehr.
Auf der Adobe Seite


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Nach 2h30min hab ich es gleich fertig geladen .. 15 Minuten brauch ich noch. DSL Light rockt einfach derbe 
Für zu hause reicht CS2 im Grunde ja völlig aus.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wie kann man CS2 nicht auf C  installieren bzw allgemein installieren?
Die Adobe Anleitung verwirrt mich etwas und dazu will es sich unter C packen obwohl ich E ausgewählt habe,


----------



## Aztec (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ähm wieso wollen die programme von mir eine seriennummer wenn ich sie installieren möchte?!


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Warum nicht?
Aber die konnte man vor dem Download auch alle lese.


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

geht immernochnich


----------



## Aztec (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ist doch quatsch ich biete was gratis an und lasse noch seriennummern eingeben   und schei*** ich hab die nicht gelesen  trtzdm danke jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wo die sind  muss nur die seite nochmal bekommen @.@


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Die stehen auch im Netz, sofern alle gleich sind.
Einfach suchen, aber auf eigne Gefahr!


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Damit wird aber dafür gesorgt, dass man sich ein Benutzerkonto anlegt  das wurde mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Grund so geregelt.


----------



## Christoph1717 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Aber die konnte man vor dem Download auch alle lese.


 
Schnell mal zwei Screenshots gemacht (oben/unten) und man ist auf der sichen Seite.


----------



## AeroX (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Monte-Christo schrieb:


> Absolut normaler Preis.


 
Normaler Preis stand da was über 230€.


----------



## Daxelinho (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kostet er ~197 €


----------



## AeroX (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja ist ja auch jetzt egal, jedenfalls stand da ein anderer preis


----------



## Monte-Christo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ok. 
Ist aber seit einiger Zeit bei knapp unter 200.


----------



## Christoph1717 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



AeroX schrieb:


> Ja ist ja auch jetzt egal, jedenfalls stand da ein anderer preis



Zack Zack hat bei den Artikeln immer den Angebotspreis in fett und rot und darüber in grau die UVP des Herstellers....
Auch wenn man im ersten Moment denkt "wow ist das günstig" sind die Preise bei anderen Anbietern teilweise nur 5 € höher.


----------



## ReaCT (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kann man das Caseking Angebot mit den 3 Spielen ab 10 € Betsellwert irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Kann man das Caseking Angebot mit den 3 Spielen ab 10 € Betsellwert irgendwo nachlesen?


 
Das steht in der offiziellen Pressemitteilung von Caseking. Zitat: _"[FONT=&quot]Außerdem erhalten ab sofort alle Käufer mit einem Bestellwert von mindestens 10 Euro  zusammen mit unserem Partner AMD die Spiele Dirt Showdown, Deus Ex: Human Revolution und Nexuiz kostenlos mit dazu – nur solange der Vorrat reicht"[/FONT]_


----------



## nniinnii (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Kannste mal den link schicken, wo das steht?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nniinnii schrieb:


> Kannste mal den link schicken, wo das steht?


 
Nein, die PM kam per E-Mail.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



nniinnii schrieb:


> Kannste mal den link schicken, wo das steht?


 

Ich schalte mich mal ein. Ich kann bestätigen das wir allen Bestellungen mit einem Warenwert von über 10 EUR, heute die drei Spiele beilegen. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!

Die Info ging tatsächlich nur per PM raus, einen Link mit der Info bei uns auf der Seite gibt es demnach nicht.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Daxelinho (15. Januar 2013)

Lohnt es sich noch, zu bestellen/sind noch genug da?

Und da geht auch wenn ich bspl Lüfter bestelle?  Wie funktioniert das genau?  Man bekommt Steam-Codes?


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren, vllt estell ich ja was, vllt nen paar gehäuselüfter oder so


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe gehört es sind noch genügend Spiele-Gutscheine da


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2013)

Dann ist es auf jeden fall eine überlegung wert^^


----------



## Caseking-Nils (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für Bestellungen die heute rausgehen, sind garantiert Codes dabei. Dann endet die Aktion. 

Die Codes sind jedoch noch die nächsten Tage verfügbar, d. h.: Diejenigen die eine Vorkassebestellung tätigen und die Zahlung erst morgen ankommt, die bekommen dann auch noch Codes ab, wenn die Bestellung rausgeht. Das hält dann solange, bis alle Codes "verbraucht" sind.

P.S. Ja, es sind Steamcodes


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das klingt aber juuuut!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

HTC One X+ black 64GB, 180,90 €


----------



## Daxelinho (15. Januar 2013)

Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> Für Bestellungen die heute rausgehen, sind garantiert Codes dabei. Dann endet die Aktion.
> 
> Die Codes sind jedoch noch die nächsten Tage verfügbar, d. h.: Diejenigen die eine Vorkassebestellung tätigen und die Zahlung erst morgen ankommt, die bekommen dann auch noch Codes ab, wenn die Bestellung rausgeht. Das hält dann solange, bis alle Codes "verbraucht" sind.
> 
> P.S. Ja, es sind Steamcodes



Dann werde ich gleichcl noch was bestellen 

EDIT: Schade, leider sind keine Enermax TB Apollish in rot und 120mm erhältlich.. irgendwelche Alternativen, die leise,  rot leuchtend und 120mm sind?


----------



## Original-80 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Da hat Caseking aber ne Lawine losgetretten. Also für mich bisher "no way", die Seite zu erreichen. Scheinbar ist der Ansturm ganz schön groß. Oder Berlin ist doch weiter weg als ich dachte

@BautznerSnef: Kennste den Shop? Da bin ich ja schon in Versuchung zuzuschlagen. Allerdings schreit meine Ratio im hinteren Winkel des Kopfes ganz laut "Wenn was zu schön erscheint um wahr zu sein ist es das meist auch nicht."
P.S. Und scheint auch so zu sein. Also mich schickt die Preissuchmaschine nur im Kreis - k.a. wies bei dir ist.


----------



## nniinnii (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich wollte nur noch mal fragen, ich hab heute mittag bestellt und so gegen 16:00 Uhr Vorkasse-Überweisung hingeschickt.
Wann bekomme ich dann meine keys?


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So ein Käse aber auch, ich komm einfach nicht bei Caseking rein, es läd und läd und läd.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Schade, komme auch nicht auf die Site.


----------



## Daxelinho (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Same here.. Die Lüfter gibt es übrigens doch, habe sie vorhin nur nicht über die interne Suche gefunden, auf Geizhals jedoch werden sie angezeigt 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? JEDER, der heute über 10 € bestellt bekommt diese 3 Spiele?


----------



## eVoX (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> HTC One X+ black 64GB, 180,90 €


 
Du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Original-80 schrieb:


> @BautznerSnef: Kennste den Shop? Da bin ich ja schon in Versuchung zuzuschlagen. Allerdings schreit meine Ratio im hinteren Winkel des Kopfes ganz laut "Wenn was zu schön erscheint um wahr zu sein ist es das meist auch nicht."
> P.S. Und scheint auch so zu sein. Also mich schickt die Preissuchmaschine nur im Kreis - k.a. wies bei dir ist.



Nope! Ich würde sofort bestellen, wenn ich ein HTC One X+ bräuchte, aber auf Nachnahme! 
Händlerbewertungen zu my-bike bei ShopAuskunft.de - Erfahrungen, Bewertungen, Berichte, Meinungen, Rezensionen


----------



## Spinal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> HTC One X+ black 64GB, 180,90 €


 
Sehr dubios. Eine Bike Seite mit einem Angebot was sie selber über einen Preisvergleich gefunden haben



> Diesen Artikel führen wir nicht in unserem Sortiment. Wir haben den Preis für Sie in einem Preisvergleich ermittelt. Besuchen Sie Bestpreis-Preisvergleich und vergleichen Sie mit anderen Anbietern.



Wahrscheinlich ist das mit Vertrag oder so. Also am besten erstmal selber prüfen, ob es wirklich ein brauchbares Angebot ist, bevor man postet 

bye
Spinal


----------



## OdlG (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist das Angebot mit den Spielen noch gültig? Mir wird dort kein Vermerk gezeigt.


----------



## Daxelinho (15. Januar 2013)

Habe die Lüfter mal gekauft, hoffe das da was kommt.. Ist ca. 30min her..


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Januar 2013)

mist. die sache beim kaesekoenig ging an mir vorbei. sehr aergerlich. haette einfach nen usb stick bestellt....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja so schlimm finde ich das nun auch wieder nicht. 
Die Spiele selbst finde ich, sind jetzt nicht so der Oberhammer... 
Trotzdem natürlich eine tolle Aktion.


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So ein Quatsch GTX 680 Phantom 389 € angebot da lach ich ja vor ner Woche war se für 335€ zu haben bei Mindfactory  da hab ich natürlich zugeschlagen leider ein defektes Modell erwischt mit Spulenfieben aber habs jez zurück geschickt und wird von Mindfactory ausgetauscht


----------



## micky23 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> Für Bestellungen die heute rausgehen, sind garantiert Codes dabei. Dann endet die Aktion.
> 
> Die Codes sind jedoch noch die nächsten Tage verfügbar, d. h.: Diejenigen die eine Vorkassebestellung tätigen und die Zahlung erst morgen ankommt, die bekommen dann auch noch Codes ab, wenn die Bestellung rausgeht. Das hält dann solange, bis alle Codes "verbraucht" sind.
> 
> P.S. Ja, es sind Steamcodes


 
Bekommt man die dann per email?
Habe bis jetzt noch nichts bekommen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## OdlG (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe gerade meine Bestellung bekommen, aber leider keine Codes dabei gehabt  Schade.


----------



## Madman1209 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi,

also mal ehrlich: Werbung schön und gut - aber für "Der Hobbit - Bluray" Werbung zu machen und das als "Schnäppchen" zu bezeichnen, wenn das Ding erst in einem knappen Jahr (!) erscheint grenzt schon ein wenig ans Lächerliche oder?

VG,
Mad


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hallo Mad,

in guter Tradition verweisen wir im Schnäppchenführer auch auf Neu-Listungen spannender Produkte hin. Das sind dann natürlich nicht immer Schnäppchen, aber das User-Interesse ist hoch an solchen Infos.


----------



## Madman1209 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi,

klar, Neulistung, schön und gut. Aber ein Produkt, dass in *einem Jahr erscheint*? Mal ehrlich... 

VG,
Mad


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei Amazon hat man ja Tiefpreisgarantie. Die Leuten bestellen Sachen vor und erhalten bis zum Release immer den besten Amazon-Preis. Insofern schon kein Unsinn. Und wie gesagt, wir sehen ja, was die Leute da anklicken.


----------



## Madman1209 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hi,

a) die Tiefpreisgarantie haben die Leute auch später noch
b) es schaut einfach stark danach aus, dass man jetzt einfach Klicks generieren will mit dem Namen "Der Hobbit", weil jeder dann guckt, ob die BluRay tatsächlich schon verfügbar ist. Das hat einfach "ein Gschmäckle"

Aber gut, ich muss nicht alles gut finden  Ich geb's auf.

VG,
Mad


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das stimmt, man muss nicht alles gut finden.  Aber immerhin, ich diskutiere mit Dir über einen Artikel, der als Anzeige gekennzeichnet ist. Das müsste ich nicht, wenn mir die Meinung der User egal wäre. 
Wir werden bei künftigen Aktionen darauf achten, den Begriff Vorbestellmöglichkeit deutlicher rauszustellen.


----------



## timOC (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Abgesehen davon ist das angegebene VÖ-Datum (31.12.2013) auch nur ein Platzhalter. 
Selbst der Film wird kein längeres Erstauswertungsfenster als 6 Monate haben; Zumal die Herren von WB ja auch noch die Extended-Version verkaufen wollen. Die gibt es dann voraussichtlich zum Kinostart des 2.Teils im Dezember... Zumindest gibt es keinen Grund das Schema vom "Herrn der Ringe" zu verändern.


----------



## julian31191 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Also bei meinem Paket von Caseking lagen heute die Codes bei. Sind halt Steam Games Code, was ja auch zu erwarten war.

PS. Hab meine Bestellung erst nach 0 Uhr aufgegeben, also am 16. und nicht am Aktionstag!


----------



## OdlG (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

na super, ich habe sie am 15. aufgegeben :/ ich hatte nur 2 magazine und ein PCGH-Leserwahl-Flyer dabei... Vllt meinten sie das ja als Spieleüberraschung xD


----------



## Caseking-Nils (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wie ich gelesen habe, haben einige Besteller keine Spiele-Codes aus unserer Geburtstagsaktion bekommen, obwohl am 15.01. bestellt und auch ausgeliefert wurde, einschließlich 16.01..

Bitte kontaktiert mich mit eurer Bestellnummer per PN. Ich sende euch die Codes per Email.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich habe die PN mit den Codes erhalten, vielen Dank an Caseking-Nils sowie PCGH, dass ihr euch darum gekümmert habt. Sehr freundlich 

Danke!


----------



## micky23 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Vielen Dank Nils, hat super geklappt


----------



## Askard (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hallo zusammen dank dieser Aktion gibt es bei Amazon zur Zeit auf ausgewählte Logitech Produkte 15% Rabatt
somit gibts die Logitech Harmony touch für 120,94€ (uvp 180, Straßenpreis ~ 150)
habe direkt zugeschlagen


----------



## Minga_Bua (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bin ich doof oder finde ich keinen passenden Link zu der sim city vorbesteller beta aktion?

Ist die beta nur für ein Wochenende oder die richtige beta die gerade läuft?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Bin ich doof oder finde ich keinen passenden Link zu der sim city vorbesteller beta aktion?
> 
> Ist die beta nur für ein Wochenende oder die richtige beta die gerade läuft?


 
Du bist leider zu spät dran, gestern war dafür die letzte Chance.


----------



## Minga_Bua (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ahja jetzt seh ichs.. wer lesen kann.. 
Son mist 
Ist das ne Beta nur fürs Wochenende?
Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit darauf das man irtgendwo einen Beta zugang bekommt wenn man vorbestellt. Bin so heiss auf das Spiel


----------



## Spinal (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja, das ist die Beta vom 25.1. - 28.1.
Man kann eine Stunde am Stück spielen und muss dann wieder von vorne anfangen. Ich habe es selber nicht vorbestellt und kann es daher aber auch nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Steff456 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Sleeping Dogs bei Steam für 12,49€.. ungschlagbares Angebot 
Und Hitman für 16,99€


----------



## hendrosch (28. Januar 2013)

Uhh da kann ich ja nachkaufen was ich beim kauf einer Nvidia Grafikkarte verpasst hab


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn jemand ein "Daten Grab" braucht, bei ZackZack gibt es gerade eine Externe 4TB HDD für 165 plus Versand. 
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## st.eagle (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

bei mm krefeld gibt es gerade die crucial m4 ssd mit 256GB für 129€!
vllt in anderen auch!?


----------



## Rayken (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



st.eagle schrieb:


> bei mm krefeld gibt es gerade die crucial m4 ssd mit 256GB für 129€!
> vllt in anderen auch!?


 
Hmm... interesant vor allem war MM immer sehr kulant bei Garantiefällen.
Aber ich warte lieber noch auf einen Schnapper für eine 512GB Crucial, 
256GB ist mir noch ein wenig zu wenig für eine System SSD


----------



## Netboy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Crucial 256 GB bei Amazon für 147,51€ Crucial CT256M4SSD2 256GB interne Festplatte 2.5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Und die Samsung 840 Series Basic  250GB für 148,45€ http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009LI7C9Y/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Square Enix hat gerade nen ausverkauf: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_europe/
Läuft noch bis zum 6. Feb


----------



## st.eagle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Hmm... interesant vor allem war MM immer sehr kulant bei Garantiefällen.
> Aber ich warte lieber noch auf einen Schnapper für eine 512GB Crucial



ich halte die augen offen! 



Rayken schrieb:


> 256GB ist mir noch ein wenig zu wenig für eine System SSD


 
 meine ist nur 64GB groß!!! 
zwingt halt zum sauberhalten...


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Tja, das ist die Möglichkeit, die einem geboten wird, der Anspruch steigt dazu immer mit. Man könnte es schon fast frech und dreist finden.


----------



## OldGameZocker (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aktionscode "momrp" für das CeBIT Ticket ist ungültig.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dann warste zu langsam, ich habe noch eins bekommen


----------



## M3talGuy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



OldGameZocker schrieb:


> Aktionscode "momrp" für das CeBIT Ticket ist ungültig.


 
Kann ich bestätigen.
Auch diverse andere Kombination aus den Buchstaben wie: mmorü, mompr, moprm, mopmr
gehen nicht.


----------



## DannyL (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke, gleich mal die komplette A-Team-Serie bestellt. Da wird sich meine Freundin freuen, die schon seit Jahren wie ein Aasgeier um die einzelnen Staffeln herumkreist.


----------



## Steff456 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe mir gerade einen Kindle für 59€ bestellt.. mal schauen was der taugt. Habe ihn aber ohne Hülle gekauft weil die nochmal 30€ gekostet hätte


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Steff456 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade einen Kindle für 59€ bestellt.. mal schauen was der taugt. Habe ihn aber ohne Hülle gekauft weil die nochmal 30€ gekostet hätte


 
Schon ein super Angebot, zumal Amazon ja regelmäßig Kindle-Bücher verschenkt. Die Verdienen an dem Gerät nichts mehr


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Lohnt sich beim Kindle der Aufpreis auf den paperwhite oder bringt das zu wenig?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Lohnt sich beim Kindle der Aufpreis auf den paperwhite oder bringt das zu wenig?


 
Also wenn du von völlig unabhängig von der Lichtquelle lesen willst, lohnt sich die Display-Beleuchtung im Paperwhite schon. Außerdem hat dieser einen Touchsreen. Besonders praktisch wenn man englische Bücher liest und unbekannte Wörter per Fingertipp übersetzen möchte. Allerdings bezahlt man dafür auch mehr als das Doppelte.


----------



## Original-80 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ja ich war auch schwer in Versuchung. 59 Euronen für den Amazon Reader war schon nen echt heißer Tarif. Vor allem da sich bei mir mal wieder beim Lesen eines Bands von "Das Spiel der Götter" der berüchtigte Tennisarm abzeichnet und das obwohl ich derzeit rein gar nichts mit dererlei sportlichen Aktivitäten, oder entsprechenden Schlaggerät am Hut hab.


Letzlich hab ichs aber gelassen, da mich der Paperwhite dann doch mehr überzeugt (auch wenn es bei dem wohl noch ein weng dauern wird bis ich ihn mir gönne). Den hat meine Mutter zu Weihnachten bekommen und ich muss sagen echt geiles Teil. Denn wo lesen wir denn meistens? Bus, Bahn, Wartezimmer bei Ärzten (evtl. Klo) und im Bett. Alles Bereiche wo eher bescheidene Lichtverhältnisse vorherrschen und so der neue Reader einen echten Vorteil bringt. Und letzlich hat Daniel auch noch nen wichtigen Punkt angesprochen der mich reizt. Ich will mich endlich mal an einige vorgemerkte Bücher in Englisch wagen. Wo der Paperwhite mit eingefügten Wörterbuch mein altes Schulenglisch ein wenig pimpen kann.

Also yeap turbosnake, ich denke der Paperwhite ist den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## chiller (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dead Space 3 bei Greenmangaming für 34,71 €

Green Man Gaming

Mit *"GMG25-T6JV8-1NPBA" *gibts 25% auf Vorbestellungen*.
*


----------



## Steff456 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also wenn du von völlig unabhängig von der Lichtquelle lesen willst, lohnt sich die Display-Beleuchtung im Paperwhite schon. Außerdem hat dieser einen Touchsreen. Besonders praktisch wenn man englische Bücher liest und unbekannte Wörter per Fingertipp übersetzen möchte. Allerdings bezahlt man dafür auch mehr als das Doppelte.


 
Also ich muss sagen dass der Kindle nach 2 Stunden lesen heute in der Bahn wirklich ein guter Kauf war! Das Teil macht echt Spaß und vor allem dass man die Schriftgröße beliebig skalieren kann ist echt genial.. das können andere eReader bestimmt auch aber das Schriftbild und alles andere ist beim Kindle serh überzeugend und für 59€ war das definitiv ein guter Kauf. Jetzt müssten die Verlage nur anbieten dass man zusätzlich zum gedruckten Buch noch die digitale Variante *kostenlos (oder von mir aus für 1€ mehr)* erhält weil ich habe Bücher gerne im Regal stellen und nicht nur auf meinem eReader.


----------



## mannefix (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

3000 Kommentare nach 6 Minuten!! LOL, PCGH macht mal korrekte Angaben!


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei was?


----------



## ruf!o (9. Februar 2013)

mannefix schrieb:


> 3000 Kommentare nach 6 Minuten!! LOL, PCGH macht mal korrekte Angaben!



Das ist ein sammelthread und die "Schnäppchen-news " werden täglich aktualisiert.


----------



## optico (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Klasse, freu mich aufs Starcraft zocken


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Was hat bitte 





> - Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Herr der Ringe, Matrix, Band of Brothers)


 in der Kategorie 





> Blu-ray-Tipps (alle Vorbestellungen mit *Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie*)


 verloren ???

Band of Brothers zum Beispiel ist da als  DVD Box gelistet...


----------



## SueLzkoPP (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Weiß jemand wie der Mass Effect 3 digital Download bei Amazon abläuft ? Bekommt man da einen Origin Key zugeschickt oder haben die einen eigenen Downloadmanager ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habs nicht ausprobiert, aber sie werden 100% einen key per E-Mail schicken, den du bei Origin einlöst. 

Das läuft überall so ab.


----------



## SueLzkoPP (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Habs nicht ausprobiert, aber sie werden 100% einen key per E-Mail schicken, den du bei Origin einlöst.
> 
> Das läuft überall so ab.



Jap war ein Origin Key. Sofort nach der Bestellung im Posteingang. TOP


----------



## ReaCT (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Könntet ihr vielleicht Ni No Kuni mal in die Schnäppchenliste aufnehmen?
Für ein fast neues Spiel (Leider PS3 Exklusiv) gehen 49€ in Ordnung, besonders für dieses!
http://www.amazon.de/Ni-Kuni-Fluch-...2VUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361205713&sr=8-1


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn ein "normaler" Preis für ein PS3 Spiel? 50€ zahl ich am PC schließlich noch nicht einmal neu bei Release wenn ich mich nur ein bisschen umsehe.


----------



## ReaCT (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "normaler" Preis für ein PS3 Spiel? 50€ zahl ich am PC schließlich noch nicht einmal neu bei Release wenn ich mich nur ein bisschen umsehe.


 
Hier auf der Seite wird Crysis 3 als PS 3 Version für 65€ als Schnäppchen angepriesen, was auch +/- 5€ für neue PS 3 Titel so gilt. Ni No Kuni kostet 15 € weniger und sollte hier in einem PC Forum (Auch wenn es so nicht klingt, aber ich bin eingefleischter PC'ler[Aber kein Fanboy]) als echter Geheimtipp gelten. Ein schon fast übertrieben aufwendiger gemachter Soundtrack, für PS 3 Verhältnisse malerische Grafik, wenn man sich auf den Stil einlässt und eine Spielzeit von 50-100 Stunden machen das Spiel aus, weswegen es also nicht zu Unrecht als bestes (J)RPG dieser Heimkonsolengeneration gehandelt wird. Ich finde also das Geld bei diesem Spiel besser angelegt, als bei den meisten Neuerscheinungen derweil für die PS 3. Schade natürlich das kein PC-Port kam, aber die PS 3 macht für Einhundert Jahre alte Hardware ganz schön gute Arbeit. Ach so und für alte Hasen und Kenner von Secret of Mana ist das natürlich auch was! Schade das so ein Spiel mit Handzeichnungen und so viel Liebe im Detail nicht mal annähernd sich so gut verkaufen wird wie CoD XY/BF Z. Hier hatten sogar einer der berühmtesten japanischen Trickfilmstudios ihre Finger im Spiel (Den Cutszenen)  
P.S. Ich bin nochmals aus dem Bett aufgestanden um das hier zu schreiben, weil mein *** Androide wohl einfach so Lust hatte sich auzuschalten bevor ich auf senden gedrückt habe. Ich hab ihn daraufhin gebissen ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich nehme Ni No Kuni mit auf, danke.


----------



## ReaCT (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich nehme Ni No Kuni mit auf, danke.


 
Vielen, vielen Dank Herr Waadt! Sie haben nicht nur schnell geantwortet, sondern haben auch das Spiel in die Liste aufgenommen. Meiner Meinung nach rechtfertigt der Titel eine PS3, sogar wenn morgen die PS4 rauskommen sollte Warum man aber unbedingt hier keine PC Version per Petition forderte weiß ich aber auch nicht, gerade weil wegen jedem faulen Kürbis ein riesen Aufstand gemacht wird. Hätte zwar sowieso nichts gebracht, aber der Wille zählt doch, oder?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> MSI GeForce 210



Ist das euer Ernst? Die verreckt ja bei YouTube!


----------



## Vhailor (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> weil mein *** Androide wohl einfach so Lust hatte sich auzuschalten bevor ich auf senden gedrückt habe. Ich hab ihn daraufhin gebissen ...


 
Sehr gut ! Meine Freundin kennt das auch. Ich hätte (und habe) ja schon längst ne Custom-Rom installiert. Klingt nicht nach nem Hardware-Prob .

Apropos-Schnäppchen. Ich finde den regulären Preis einer Samsung 840 Pro etc nicht erwähnenswert auf so einer Seite. Sowas bläht das Konstrukt nur auf. Ich klicke hier schon nicht mehr drauf, weil keine Übersicht mehr gegeben ist. Trotzdem aber grundsätzlich ne nette Sache !

btw: Gestern habt ihr die Gigagyte 7870 OC für 170 Euro verpasst. Weiterhin gibt es derzeit auch Optics Pro 8 Standard für 84 statt 149 Euro, HDR Projetcs Platin für 120 statt 149, das neue Sigma 18-250mm Macro für 399 und im Vorfeld Lightroom 4 Student für 55 statt 7x ...wenn man schon die Fotografie thematisiert.


----------



## jeamal (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe ein zu erwähnendes Schnäppchen gefunden. Bei Mindfactory sind heute Grafikkarten als "Mindstar" verfügbar:

MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de

z.B. eine Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce3 für 299€. Günstigster Preis bei Geizhals ~330€.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



jeamal schrieb:


> Habe ein zu erwähnendes Schnäppchen gefunden. Bei Mindfactory sind heute Grafikkarten als "Mindstar" verfügbar:
> 
> MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de
> 
> z.B. eine Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce3 für 299€. Günstigster Preis bei Geizhals ~330€.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, habe das mit aufgenommen...


----------



## Ich00 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hab auch noch was:
Need for Speed Most Wanted für die Vita bei Amazon für 19,99€. vorher 36 oder so


----------



## der-ritze (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wow jetzt ist grad ne Gigabyte 7970 für 280 in Mindstar und ne 7870 für 150. Da könnt ich echt schwach werden!


----------



## marcus_T (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

128GB OCZ Vertex 4 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron

wenn ich mal will


----------



## dok81 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ich habe auch  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H weniger als für 109,93€ nicht gefunden, hier steht aber für 79,99€


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guckst du hier:
https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar/main/true

Gibts, Stand jetzt, noch 35 Stück von.


----------



## -angeldust- (24. Februar 2013)

mf hat alle gigabyte produkte rausgehauen. auch bei mindstar zu hammer preisen. 
gingen weg wie warme semmel.


----------



## Christoph1717 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Danke für den Tip mit dem Mind Star 
Ich wollte schon länger mal eine SSD haben nur immer was dazwischen gekommen...  

256GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PC256B/WW)  € 153,07*


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



> NEU - L.A. Noire (7,49) Steam-Deal


 
Äääh... nein!?


----------



## mathal84 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

tiberian twilight... nicht mal geschenkt!


----------



## jeamal (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Habe wiedermal ein Schnäppchen entdeckt:

Bei Mindfactory eine Gigabyte GTX670 für 275€:
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Nur noch eine Verfügbar, also wer bedarf hat schnell zuschlagen!

EDIT: Zu spät. Hat jemand zugeschlagen... Ich hoffe es war jemand hier aus dem Forum!


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Noch gute 4 Stunden ein Schnäppchen: HIS Radeon HD 6770 Fan - Grafikkarten - Radeon HD 6770 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI Express 2.1 x16 - 2 x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort - Einzelhandel | Pixmania


Seit gestern Nachmittag mittlerweile 4 Tage a Schnäpple.


----------



## Christoph1717 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Noch gute 4 Stunden ein Schnäppchen: HIS Radeon HD 6770 Fan - Grafikkarten - Radeon HD 6770 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI Express 2.1 x16 - 2 x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort - Einzelhandel | Pixmania


 
Eher 4 Tage....    zu beachten ist auch, das die 6770 bis auf den Namen das gleiche ist wie die 5770. Diese ist ja schon 2009 rausgekommen.


----------



## crizzler (1. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Diablo III PS4 - 79,99 Euro. Der Sony-Mensch sagte doch PS4 Games kosten nie mehr als 60 Euro.


----------



## Insecure (2. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn man den Artikel kaufen möchte, kommt leider das er nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2013)

Insecure schrieb:


> Wenn man den Artikel kaufen möchte, kommt leider das er nicht mehr vorhanden ist.



Denen ist halt n preisfehler unterlaufen. So günstig kann man die ja nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Soldyah (3. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hitman: Absolution bei GMG
12,49 € noch 7h30
Hitman: Absolution | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Soldyah schrieb:


> Hitman: Absolution bei GMG
> 12,49 € noch 7h30
> Hitman: Absolution | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Mit folgendem Code kann man noch mal zusätzlich 20% Rabatt bekommen:
GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS

So habe ich Hitman: Absolution gerade für 10€ erstanden.


----------



## Ramrod (3. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Gerade mal IP Man Trilogie + Der blutige Pfad Gottes bestellt. Wollte Ich eh schon die ganze Zeit mal bestellen.
Waren schon ne ganze Zeit auf der Wunschliste, das hat sich jetzt mal echt gelohnt die Aktion.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



crizzler schrieb:


> Diablo III PS4 - 79,99 Euro. Der Sony-Mensch sagte doch PS4 Games kosten nie mehr als 60 Euro.


 
Das ist auch kein echter Preis, Amazon fängt üblicherweise hoch an, bevor überhaupt Daten zum Spiel existieren. So ist schon eine Vorbestellung möglich und es greift ja sowieso die Vorbestellerpreisgarantie.


----------



## jeamal (4. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

So wiedermal ein Schnäppchen:

Eine Gainward Geforce GTX Titan für 718€
(Vergleichspreis 950€, noch 5 Verfügbar)

MFG


----------



## Axonia (4. März 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> So wiedermal ein Schnäppchen:
> 
> Eine Gainward Geforce GTX Titan für 718€
> (Vergleichspreis 950€, noch 5 Verfügbar)
> ...



Bei mir schon wieder der normale Preis : /
Hielt anscheinend nicht lange


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Boah fett. Habe vor einem halben Jahr eine GTX 680 geholt, DEN Aufpreis wäre ich bereit gewesen zu zahlen. Nur scheint das eher ein Lockangebot gewesen zu sein, denn der Preis beträgft nun 950 Euro 

Btw. was ist Batman the Dark Knight return Teil 1 und 2? Gibt es die wirklich oder ist das eher Dark Knight und Dark Knight rises? Oder gar the Batbabe, the dark Nightie?

bye
Spinal


----------



## jeamal (4. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei mir erscheint sie noch für 717€. Sind noch 2/5 Verfügbar

EDIT: Das wars!


----------



## Iro540 (4. März 2013)

949,00. Nur noch 1 Stck. auf lager. Na dann, nichts wie ran .


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. März 2013)

Naja wer sonst keine Sorgen hat. Das ist ein echt schlechtes P/L. Klug Investieren ist anders meine lieben PCGHX-Kollegen.


----------



## ryzen1 (5. März 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein echter Preis, Amazon fängt üblicherweise hoch an, bevor überhaupt Daten zum Spiel existieren. So ist schon eine Vorbestellung möglich und es greift ja sowieso die Vorbestellerpreisgarantie.



Wieso habt ihr dann damals ne News gemacht in der ihr vermutet habt PS4 Spiele könnten 80€ kosten, wenns doch eh klar war, dass der Preis n Platzhalter ist.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. März 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Boah fett. Habe vor einem halben Jahr eine GTX 680 geholt, DEN Aufpreis wäre ich bereit gewesen zu zahlen. Nur scheint das eher ein Lockangebot gewesen zu sein, denn der Preis beträgft nun 950 Euro
> 
> Btw. was ist Batman the Dark Knight return Teil 1 und 2? Gibt es die wirklich oder ist das eher Dark Knight und Dark Knight rises? Oder gar the Batbabe, the dark Nightie?
> 
> ...



batman the dark knight returns dürfte ein ein "trickfilm" sein.. 

hab den ersten ( sofern ich das nicht gerade verwechsle) gesehen und war gut unterhalten, da die geschichte des dunklen ritters weitere details bekommt..


----------



## Spinal (6. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Oh Danke, also kaufen werde ich mir die aber eher nicht. Vielleicht mal aus der Videothek ausleihen 

Im Saturn Köln gibt es am 7.3. (also morgen) Sim City 5 für 35 Euro. Vielleicht gilt das Angebot auch in anderen Märkten.
Trotz der negativen Eigenschaften von Sim City 5, schlage ich für den Preis evtl. zu 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Christoph1717 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

schön das Max Pyne 3 im Angebot für 10,19€ gibt, aber ist das wirklich 35GB groß so wie es bei Steam steht ?
3,5Mbit/s gibt mein DSL her laut Fritz Box, das dauert ja das ganze Wochenende


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja das ist der belegte Platz auf der Festplatte, Download sollte etwas kleiner sein (oder auch nicht^^).


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Counter-Strike 1 Anthology (UK Import) ab 6,58 € (im Gegensatz zur deutschen Version uncut, benötigt Steam)

Homefront - Ultimate Edition (Steelbook) (inkl. DLC) ab 12,98 € (uncut, benötigt Steam)

Race vs. GTR - ab 3,90 € (2x SimBin-Klassiker, Multiplayer benötigt Steam)


----------



## Scalon (9. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Download Tomb Raider und günstig kaufen
die normale Edition für sogar nur 27,95€


----------



## benjasso (9. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Dann könnte man auch Tomb Raider bei WOWHD erwähnen, da gibt es das Spiel für 27,19€ sogar als DVD.


----------



## Lude969 (9. März 2013)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> schön das Max Pyne 3 im Angebot für 10,19€ gibt, aber ist das wirklich 35GB groß so wie es bei Steam steht ?
> 3,5Mbit/s gibt mein DSL her laut Fritz Box, das dauert ja das ganze Wochenende



Also ich habs mir damals in MM gekauft und per Cd instaliert und es war wirklich 35GB groß. Mir hat mal jemand gesagt grund hierfür seien die Filmchen zwischendurch die seien alle in HD. Obs stimmt kp aber ich kann MP3 empfehlen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Battlefield 3 Premium Service (Code in der Box): Amazon.de: Games

Um 12€ gesunken


----------



## HomieStylez (12. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bitte die Preise der Harmann Kardon Artikel ändern. Dachte ich traue meinen Augen nicht, für 179€ hätte ich den AV Receiver sofort geholt.
Leider kostet er 555€ und die Soundbar 169€...


----------



## Stealth (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Auf Gog.com

Zur Zeit:

FTL: Faster Than Light  3.99 $


Und ca. für die nächsten 5 Tage und 9 Stunden:

Special Promo: Pick 5 games. Save 80%

Um nur ein paar wichtige zu nennen,

- The Witcher: Enhanced Edition     2 $
- Legend of Grimrock   3 $
- The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena   3 $
- Alan Wake's American Nightmare   3 $
- Alan Wake   5 $
- Deponia    4 $
- A New Beginning - Final Cut  2 $
- Back to the Future: The Game  5 $ 

Wohlgemerkt Dollar,und DRM-frei.


----------



## ReaCT (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich hoffe Google kontert das Kindle Fire 8,9".


----------



## _PeG_ (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


in knapp 6 1/2 stunden gibt es einen kopfhörer (AKG Q701 Test Kopfhörer) im angebot.. also falls gerade jemand einen sucht, wäre das evtl. interessant..

grüße


----------



## hackology (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Der AKG 701 ist aber nix. Fürs Gaming nicht geeignet, da offen.

Ansonsten loben einige den Klang. Ich hatte diesen paar Monate und habe es mir auch eingeredet, dass dieser gut klingt.

Aber es ist einfach eher so, ich zitiere:  " AKG 701-> eine blutleere emotionslose Seziermaschine "


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Der AKG 701 ist aber nix. Fürs Gaming nicht geeignet, da offen.


  Solange man nicht auf einem Haufen hockt ist das wohl ziemlich egal.
Und wenn nur einer offen  ist ist das  auch kein Problem.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



hackology schrieb:


> Der AKG 701 ist aber nix. Fürs Gaming nicht geeignet, da offen.
> 
> Ansonsten loben einige den Klang. Ich hatte diesen paar Monate und habe es mir auch eingeredet, dass dieser gut klingt.
> 
> Aber es ist einfach eher so, ich zitiere:  " AKG 701-> eine blutleere emotionslose Seziermaschine "


 
Seit wann sind Kopfhörer organisch, haben Emotionen und was anderes zu tun, als den Sound bestmöglich weiterzugeben ?!

Also iwas hast du da mal falsch aufgefasst.


----------



## KaterTom (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Naja, wem es in erster Linie auf "krawumm" ankommt für den ist der AKG natürlich nichts.


----------



## hackology (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das hat nichts mit "krawumm" zu tun. Mit dem AKG kann man die Musik einfach nicht "fühlen". 

Der Bass hätte mir sogar gereicht (was viele besonders kritisieren), aber die Emotionen fehlten einfach. 

Selbst ein AKG 272 HD treibt einem bei Klassik (z. B.) mehr "Tränen in die Augen", als der 701.

Der AKG 701 zeigt einem nur überall die nackte, ungeschminkte Wahrheit. 

Z. Z. habe ich einen Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 80 Ohm. Der deshalb, weil dieser auch zum Zocken sehr tauglich ist,
da geschlossen und kraftvoller Sound.


----------



## ClareQuilty (18. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

reduzierter EVGA B-Ware Ausverkauf! GTX 560 Ti 80


----------



## krutoistudent (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

sc2 hots for 35€ nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das Amazon Angebot "3 Blurays für 18 €" ist ziemlich gut. Da sind einige Pflicht Titel mit dabei.


----------



## Christoph1717 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



krutoistudent schrieb:


> sc2 hots for 35€ nicht schlecht


amazon bietet es auch gebraucht als warehouse deal für 31 € an.
Das ist aber zu riskant, wenn der Key schon vergeben ist, dann ist doch die Disc wertlos...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich hab's heute bei Müller für 34,99€ gesehen


----------



## SueLzkoPP (23. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bioshock Infinite PC bei REAL ab 26.03. im Flyer für 39.95€ gesehen...


----------



## Lude969 (24. März 2013)

SueLzkoPP schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite PC bei REAL ab 26.03. im Flyer für 39.95€ gesehen...



MM ebenfalls.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty aktuell bei Media Markt für 15 €


----------



## Eiche (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Bei steam gibts Pre-purchase BioShock Infinite on Steam  dann gibts noch XCOM: Enemy Unknown, Bioshock1 ,Industrial Revolution Pack und TF2 items dazu für 49,99€ noch bis 25.03.2013 23:59uhr


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

@ PCGH

Die Skull-Edition ist nicht die einzige CE.

Hier sind mal die restlichen CEs im Überblick:

Die Buccaneer Edition ist exklusiv bei GameStop erhältlich. 
Die Black Chest Edition gibt es exklusiv nur im Ubi-Shop bzw. UPlay. 

Man sollte sie vllt. bezüglich der Vollständigkeit auch nennen. 

Vorbestellboni:



Spoiler



Neben diesen Fassungen gibt es noch Vorbesteller-Boni bei unterschiedlichen Händlern.


*Vorbesteller bei Amazon.de erhalten: Ein geheimnisvoller Fund* 
 o Einzelspieler-Waffe: Goldene Doppelsäbel
 o Mehrspieler-Kostüm: Schatzjäger
 o Mehrspieler-Relikt
 o Exklusives Steuerrad


*Vorbesteller bei GameStop erhalten: Der Stolz der Westindischen Inseln* 
 o Einzelspieler-Waffe: Goldene Doppelsäbel
 o Mehrspieler-Kostüm: Schatzjäger
 o Mehrspieler-Relikt
 o Exklusives Steuerrad


*Vorbesteller bei Media Markt und Saturn erhalten: Der Schatz des Schiffbrüchigen*(ab Mai im Handel verfügbar!)
 o Einzelspieler-Waffen: Deutsches Rapier und goldene Doppelsäbel
 o Mehrspieler-Kostüm: Schatzjäger
 o Mehrspieler-Relikt



Gruß
Pain


----------



## beren2707 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Für Netzteilsuchende bietet Mindfactory aktuell im Mindstar das be quiet! E9-CM 480W für 70€ exklusive Versand an. Feiner Deal!


----------



## Koyote (27. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hier könnt ihr euch Spec Ops The Line für grade mal 3 Euro holen!
Spec Ops The Line kaufen, The Line kaufen - MMOGA

Hab grade keine Bezahlmöglichkeit, deswegen geht das Angebot an mir leider vorbei aber vill. kann sich ja einer von euch dran erfreuen.
Das Game ist zwar nicht das mega Spiel aber für 3 Euro kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Nickel (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wen es interessiert: Wii U ZombiU Premium Pack für 279,- Euro bei Mediamarkt (nur im Onlineshop und nur heute, versandkostenfrei)


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Aber ohne CC ist man da komplett aufgeschmissen.


----------



## ReaCT (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Acer Aspire V3-771G-736b321.13TBDWaii Big Mama's Revenge mit Full HD Display bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Wer hat sich denn da den Namen ausgesucht 

Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass sich das Teil von 1399€ und nicht von 1899€, auf 1389€ reduziert hat. Also doch kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Hitman:Absolution bei Steam derzeit für gerade mal 8,74 Euro!

Hätt ich es nicht zum Release gekauft würde ich da zuschlagen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Acer Aspire V3-771G-736b321.13TBDWaii Big Mama's Revenge mit Full HD Display bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Wer hat sich denn da den Namen ausgesucht
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass sich das Teil von 1399€ und nicht von 1899€, auf 1389€ reduziert hat. Also doch kein Schnäppchen.


 
Auch so wäre es kein Schnäppchen. Eine GT650M ?!


----------



## ReaCT (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Auch so wäre es kein Schnäppchen. Eine GT650M ?!


 
Ist mit 32 Gib RAM, i7, SSD und 1TB HDD eher ein Arbeitstier.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ist mit 32 Gib RAM, i7, SSD und 1TB HDD eher ein Arbeitstier.


 
Für ein Arbeitstier muss man dennoch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## ReaCT (30. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Für ein Arbeitstier muss man dennoch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.


 
Irgendein Workaholic Photoshop Pro Nutzer wird sich mit dem Teil schon anfreunden, wenn er denn WIndows nutzen möchte


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

A-Team komplett für 30€ geht echt, immer hin über 70 Stunden.

>http://www.amazon.de/A-Team-Gesamtbox-DVDs-George-Peppard/dp/B0094M7VAM/


----------



## Species0001 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Wenn man es denn als "Schnäppchen" betrachten möchte:

Gainward GeForce GTX Titan, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2845) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 866,06 EUR bei MF.
Ich hab nun jedenfalls zugeschlagen. Hatte nur darauf gewartet, dass sie deutlich unter die 900er Marke fällt.


----------



## Karless (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Asus Gtx 660 ti bei hardwareversand für nur 195€

http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...2GD5,+GeForce+GTX+660+Ti,+2048MB+DDR5.article


----------



## hums123 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Wenn man es denn als "Schnäppchen" betrachten möchte:
> 
> Gainward GeForce GTX Titan, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2845) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 866,06 EUR bei MF.
> Ich hab nun jedenfalls zugeschlagen. Hatte nur darauf gewartet, dass sie deutlich unter die 900er Marke fällt.


 
Ich würde nie soviel Geld für ne graka ausgeben, der Wertverlust ist viel zu hoch


----------



## hackology (5. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ich dachte, als ich 1000 DM für eine Karte ausgegeben habe, dass ich verrückt bin. Aber jetzt das gleiche in Euro?

Ich habe für mich auch gelernt, ca. 300 Euro und jährlich wechseln. Durch den Verkauf der alten ist das ganze auch nicht wirklich kostspielig 

und es ist immer eine gute Leistung verfügbar. Eine Titan? ein äußerst unwirtschaftlicher Kauf.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

8 GB - DDR3-RAM - Arbeitsspeicher - CL9 - PC1333 - get2bee 
Crucial Ballistix Tactical - Memory - 2 x 4 GB - get2bee
Mal schauen wie lange noch.


----------



## XT1024 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Operation Flashpoint Complete on Steam

Wenn sich Sonderangebote überschneiden oder bei Rundungs_fehlern_ verstehe ich das ja aber DAS?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint Complete on Steam
> 
> Wenn sich Sonderangebote überschneiden oder bei Rundungs_fehlern_ verstehe ich das ja aber DAS?



Oh man... na hoffentlich kaufen die Kunden da nicht blind ein sondern schauen mal nach was in dem Paket auch drin ist.
Wären alle Titel der OF-Reihe drin wäre es ja noch eher nachvollziehbar, aber das


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*hust*
9GAG - Scumbag Steam


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

R.U.S.E. auch als Vollversion auf der aktuellen PC Games.
Gibt´s also für 1,50 € mehr noch ´n irgendso ein Käseblatt dazu


----------



## InGoodFaith (7. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Amazon.de - Amazon verschenkt Spiele von EA
Auf alle Fälle ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## Askard (7. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Amazon.de - Amazon verschenkt Spiele von EA
> Auf alle Fälle ein gutes Angebot.


 
finde ich überhaupt nicht

bei MMOGA bekommt man Crysis 3 (25,99) und Battlefield 3 (15,39) zusammen für 41,38 und man muss kein Versand zahlen  
bei Amazon zahlt man für die Kombination mit diesem Angebot 49,00€ + 5 € Versand =54€!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Amazon.de - Amazon verschenkt Spiele von EA
> Auf alle Fälle ein gutes Angebot.


 
Die Aktion ist leider steinalt und die hatten wir auch schon längst im Schnäppchenführer. Kein Grund, eine fremde Webseite auch noch per Bitly zu verlinken.


----------



## InGoodFaith (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Oha, da habe ich ja richtig ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, entschuldigt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 10.04.2013:*
*NEU* - The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] (54,99)
*NEU* - God of War Collection [Essentials] (19,99) USK 18
*NEU* - OUYA Konsole (119,99)
*NEU* - Huawei Ascend P1 Android Smartphone (199,00)
*NEU* - Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530 NZQHLGE 3259HLG (489,00)
*NEU* - LG PB60G, LED Beamer, WXGA, 500 ANSI Lumen, 15.000:1 Kontrast, HDMI (389,00)
*NEU* - LG E2442TC, 60cm (23,6"), LED-Monitor, Full-HD, DVI (119,00)


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Die besten Schnäppchen am 10.04.2013:*
> *NEU* - The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] (54,99)
> *NEU* - God of War Collection [Essentials] (19,99) USK 18
> *NEU* - OUYA Konsole (119,99)
> ...


 
NEIIIIIN!!! 

Ich hab mir alle 3 Batman-Filme einzeln gekauft, jetzt gibts die in einem als Steelbook, ich glaub ich kann nicht mehr...:O


----------



## Christoph1717 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] (54,99)

Den Preis würde ich nicht gerade als Schnäppchen bezeichnen, die "normale" Blu-ray Trilogy hat auch 5 Discs und ein Art Book für ~ 29 € im Dezember 2012 zumindest....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 11.04.2013:*
*NEU* - Halo 4 (24,50)
*NEU* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller (20,00)
*NEU* - Age of Empires II HD (18,99)
*NEU* - Radikale Preissenkungen im Playstation-3-Store (u. a. Crysis 3 für 39,99)
*NEU* - Huawei Vision U8850 Smartphone als eBay-WOW-Deal (89,90)
*NEU* - Teufel Aureol Real Kopfhörer als eBay-WOW-Deal (77,77)
*NEU* - BenQ W700 DLP Projektor/Beamer 1280x720 als eBay-WOW-Deal (498,99)
*BLITZANGEBOT* - MSI GE60-i760M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 660M] (749,00)


----------



## Ich 15 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Das ~10 Jahre alte Age of Empire 2 mit minimal verbesserter Grafik für nur 19€


----------



## ryzen1 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Ist der Xbox 360 Controller schon ausverkauft? Für 20€ gibts da nix mehr oO


----------



## danomat (11. April 2013)

Anscheindend ja. Aber schau später nochma rein   Evtl kommen noch ein paar nach


----------



## Chinaquads (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Die besten Schnäppchen am 11.04.2013:*
> *NEU* - Halo 4 (24,50)
> *NEU* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller (20,00)
> *NEU* - Age of Empires II HD (18,99)
> ...



Der Xbox Controller für 20 € ist mein! Danke, PCGH!!


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Kosten die nicht sonst 40 oder 50€?

Blöd dass ich schon einen habe


----------



## oldmanDF (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*

Guckst Du hier:

MICROSOFT Xbox 360 Wireless Controller Microsoft Xbox 360 günstig kaufen bei Media Markt


----------



## Chinaquads (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

+ versandkosten von 4,90 €... daher >> Amazon günstiger


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kleines Update:

***Amazon kontert Media-Markt-Angebote*** 
*NEU* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller (20,00)
*NEU* - Forza Horizon (19,00)
*NEU* - Halo 4 (19,00)
*NEU* - Gears Of War: Judgment (uncut) (29,00) keine Versandkosten!
*NEU* - Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim 250 GB (169,00)
*NEU* - Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (55,00)
*NEU* - Planet Erde - Die komplette Serie (5 Discs, Softbox) [Blu-ray] (29,00)


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber den Wirelesse Controller nicht mit dem Wireless Controler für Windows verwechseln  .
Der Empfänger kostet nämlich nochmal seine 20€ .


----------



## Pixy (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> ***Amazon kontert Media-Markt-Angebote***
> *NEU* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller (20,00)
> *NEU* - Forza Horizon (19,00)
> *NEU* - Halo 4 (19,00)
> ...



Mist, habe erst vor 2 Wochen eine XBOX 360 Slim bei Amazon gekauft, allerdings eben für 180€ für die 250GB Version.
Naja, knappe 10€ ist zu verschmerzen.

Muss gestehen, als reiner PC User, ist so eine Konsole für zwischendurch gar nicht schlecht.
Erst recht, weil es Titel wie Read Dead Redemption und Midnight Club nie für den PC gab und die Preise für die Spiele sind mehr als Human.


----------



## Sysnet (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber den Wirelesse Controller nicht mit dem Wireless Controler für Windows verwechseln  .
> Der Empfänger kostet nämlich nochmal seine 20€ .


 
Danke! Hätte ich fast bestellt.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

6144MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 ARES 2 Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Bei MIndfactory im Mindstar für 1.056,32 also 300 €uronen reduziert mfg


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> 6144MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 ARES 2 Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
> 
> Bei MIndfactory im Mindstar für 1.056,32 also 300 €uronen reduziert mfg


 
Neuer Sonderpreis! € 1.256,83


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (12.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] (16,99)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Prinz Pi, Love A, Elvis, Mystic Prophecy)
*BLITZANGEBOT* - Acer Aspire M3-581PTG-53334G52Makk 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Touch Ultrabook (699,00)
*BLITZANGEBOT* - Cherry ZF 5000 Wireless Desktop (24,99)
*NEU* - Extrem kleiner USB-WLAN-Adapter IEEE802.11b/g/n (11,18)
*NEU* - Toshiba 46TL968G, EEK A+, 3D LED TV, Full HD, DVB-T/-C/-S als eBay-WOW-Deal (555,00)
*NEU* - 10er LED Lux Pro Lampen als eBay-WOW-Deal (24,99)
*NEU* - Sony Playstation 3 PS3 Super Slim 12GB (169,00)
*NEU* - Sandisk Cruzer Fit Z33 16GB USB-Stick USB2.0 (12,00)
*NEU* - Dishonored (24,99) Steam-Deal


----------



## Spitfire2190 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

jetzt nurnoch lächerliche  900 euro 
6144MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 ARES 2 Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, 
Asus Ares 2 also wenn das kein Schnapper ist von den ehemaligen 1350 euro runter dann weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Spitfire2190 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Neuer Sonderpreis! € 1.256,83


 
jetzt für 900  
6144MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 ARES 2 Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
eigentich müsste ich zuschlagen und meine matrix wider zurückschicken zu dehnen^^


----------



## beren2707 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gleich 9 Stück für jeweils 900€. Da muss die Nachfrage ja gigantisch sein; und das bei einem so limitierten, exklusiven Produkt. Da hat sich Asus wohl was die Kunden angeht etwas verschätzt, fürchte ich.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin aber kurz davor mir das teil zu bestellen für den preis und meine matrix 7970 zurück zuschicken zu mindfactory


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann kannst du auch direkt Geld als Feuermaterial nehmen. 

Du kaufst dir wahrscheinlich auch ein Auto als Neuwagen, verkaufst es eine woche später für die Hälfte, weils das gleiche jetzt mit doppelten PS und Sonderausstattung gibt zum 3fachen preis.


----------



## hackology (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei diesem Angebot würde ich mir locker 2 davon kaufen. 

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die ins Gehäuse passen. Deshalb zöger ich noch.


----------



## beren2707 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Dinger verlieren ihren Wert sehr, sehr schnell. Innerhalb eines Vierteljahres ca. 400€ Wertverlust für potentielle Erstkäufer ist nicht zu verachten. Sollte mal ein Nachfolger anstehen, kann man den Wert wohl nochmals halbieren bis dritteln. Da würde ich mir lieber eine Kilomünze aus Silber kaufen - die ist sogar billiger. Und behält ihren Wert, oder steigert ihn langfristig. Hardware ist ja allgemein gut zum Geld verbrennen, aber derartige Sonderkarten sind dafür geraezu ideal geeignet.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

F1 2012 bei Origin für 10,20 € >> das lustige ist, nach dem Download gibts nen Steam Key


----------



## PCGH_Markus (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Samstag (13.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Transcend JetFlash 700 64GB USB-Stick USB 3.0 (39,68)
*NEU* - Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste (4 Gramm) (3,89 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Rayman Origins [Download] (6,97)
*NEU* - 32-teiliges Bitsortiment als eBay-WOW!-Angebot (7,95 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Willow [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Eraser [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Outbreak - Lautlose Killer [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (12,99)
*JETZT ERHÄLTLICH* - James Bond - Sag niemals nie [Blu-ray] (9,99)


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon & Co. [War: Feedbackthread zu Schnäppchen-News]*



> NEU - Transcend JetFlash 700 64GB USB-Stick USB 3.0 (39,68)



Wenn man keinen Wert auf Geschwindigkeit legt, kann man den nehmen. Ansonsten sollte man die Finger von dem lassen. Und ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## hackology (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf keinen Fall diesen 64 GB Stick kaufen. 

Habe diesen paar Tage gehabt. Grausam! langsam! Filme drauf geschoben hat 1-2 Std. gedauert.


----------



## Netboy (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Hitmeister gibts momentan *Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit* OEM für *26,95 €*.

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit (OEM Vollversion Her kaufen | Hitmeister


----------



## PCGH_Markus (14. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Sonntag (14.04.2013):*
*NEU* - TP-LINK AV 500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter KIT TL-PA411KIT (2er Pack) als eBay-WOW!-Angebot (33,99)
*NEU* - Arnold Schwarzenegger - Steel Edition [Blu-ray] FSK 18 (19,99)
*NEU* - LG P700 Optimus L7 als eBay-WOW!-Angebot (149,90)
*NEU* - Sid Meier's Civilization V Game of the Year Edition [Download] (14,38)
*BLITZANGEBOT* - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PC, PS3, Xbox 360) (Start 18:00 Uhr)
*TOPSELLER* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (12,99)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Transcend ESD200 externe SSD 128GB (1,8", USB 3.0) (104,90)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - The Pacific [Blu-ray] (17,97)


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. April 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Bei Hitmeister gibts momentan Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM für 26,95 €.
> 
> Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit (OEM Vollversion Her kaufen | Hitmeister



Das nenn ich wirklich ein fettes schnäppchen.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe mir davon erstmal eine Version geordert.


----------



## Original-80 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke, Danke Netboy

stimmt dat is ein Schnäppchen. Ich hab gleich mal 2 genommen. Vater turnt noch mit XP rum was wohl in Zukunft bei einigen Spielen nicht mehr reichen wird. Tja und meine Mutsch will sich seit geraumer Zeit einen Arbeitsrechner aufsetzen und ist mit Win8 auf ihrem Netbook nicht wirklich glücklich. Deshalb toll das Du`s gemeldet hast. War genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (14. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jacob Elektronik macht grad Ausverkauf. Vllt ist ja was sinnvolles für wen dabei 

Klick


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Montag (15.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (12,99) *Release: Freitag*
*NEU* - USK18-Games versandkostenfrei bestellen (u. a. Bioshock Infinite für 39,00, Dead Space 3 für 44,00, Far Cry 3 für 40,04, Crysis 3 für 43,83)
*NEU* - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Thor, Iron Man 1+2, The Dark Knight Rises, Eraser, James Bond, Titanic)
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 14 EUR  (u. a. Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer, Erbarmungslos, Les  Miserables - 25th Anniversary Concert, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr)
*NEU* - Actionfilme für je 8,97 EUR  (u. a. Thor, Captain America, The Dark Knight, Gladiator, Star Trek,  Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll, Terminator 2 Special Edition)
*NEU* - Die Legende der Wächter 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (16,97)
*NEU* - The Art of Flight [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Double Pack: The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition + Dark Souls: Prepare to die Edition (26,97)
*NEU* - Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 Smartphone 16 GB weiß (366,66)
*NEU* - Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 Smartphone 16 GB blau (369,99)
*NEU* - Angebote der Woche bei Notebooksbilliger.de (u. a. BenQ 720p-Beamer für 469,00, Canon Ixus 125 HS für 128,99)
- Vileda Saugroboter als eBay-WOW (99,90)
- Toshiba Satellite C850D-115 Notebook (279,00)
- LED Solarkugeln (19,99)

* NUR HEUTE 			 • Hardware-Schnäppchen bei Caseking zum 10jährigen Jubiläum*
- BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 (39,90 anstatt 54,90)
- CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid Tastatur (49,90 anstatt 79,90)
- BenQ XL2720T 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) (399,90 anstatt 499,90)
- ZOWIE AM Pro Gaming Mouse (34,90 anstatt 59,90)
- Be Quiet Pure Power L8 modular Netzteil - 630 Watt (64,90 anstatt 82,90)
- Akasa 5,25 Zoll FC.Six Fan-Controller (9,90 anstatt 19,90)
- Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Wrath Wireless (82,90 anstatt 104,90)
- NZXT KRAKEN X40 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 140mm (74,90 anstatt 99,90)
- Lian Li EX-10QB 2,5 Zoll externes HDD Gehäuse USB 3.0 (13,90 anstatt 19,90)
- ASUS Xonar RoG Phoebus GBE Soundkarte, PCIe (119,90 anstatt 169,90)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Netboy schrieb:


> Bei Hitmeister gibts momentan *Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit* OEM für *26,95 €*.
> 
> Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit (OEM Vollversion Her kaufen | Hitmeister



Super Schnäppchen, da muss ich zuschlagen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (16.04.2013):
**NEU* - Apple iPad 4 16 GB als eBay-WOW-Angebot (429,00)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (34,99)
*NEU* - Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 Smartphone 16 GB weiß (359,00)
*NEU* - Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 Smartphone 16 GB blau (359,00)
*NEU* - Fight Club [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Der Diktator [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Butterfly Effect [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - The Amazing Spider-Man (2 Disc) [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Westworld [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Verblendung [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Der Lorax (inkl. Digital Copy Disc) Blu-ray (9,99)
*NEU* - Safe House Steelbook [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Lockout [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Watch Dogs Vorbestellerbonus sichern (59,95)


----------



## Netboy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> ASUS Xonar RoG Phoebus GBE Soundkarte, PCIe (119,90 anstatt 169,90)


Da musste ich zuschlagen


----------



## beren2707 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mittlerweile ist die Ares 2 für 800€ im Mindstar zu haben, aber schon fast ausverkauft. Wird wohl auch nicht mehr lange halten. Über 400€ Preisnachlass spricht schon Bände.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Mittwoch (17.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (uncut) (30,07) USK 18
*NEU* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller (20,00)
*NEU* - PlayStation 3 Konsole 500 GB + Little Big Planet Karting + Battle Royale (249,00)

*• Blitzangebote*
- LG Flatron M2382D-PZ Monitor 58,4cm (23") TFT als eBay-WOW (149,00)
- Platinum SDXC Karte 64GB Speicherkarte SD Card Class 10 als eBay-WOW (33,00)
- Brother P-touch 1000S Beschriftungsgerät als eBay-WOW (14,99)
- 10:00: Acer Aspire V3-571G-53214G50Makk 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook (489,00)
- 14:00: Samsung Akkublock mit Gehäuserückseit
- 14:00: Sony SGPT133 Xperia Tablet S
- 14:00: Asus Transformer Pad TF300TL 25,7 cm
- 14:00: MiPow PowerTube 3000 mobiler Zusatzakku
- 18:00: Razer Imperator Maus
- 18:00: Asus N56VZ-S4016H 39,2 cm (15,6 Zoll)
- 18:00: Belkin Mobiler Hi-Speed USB 2.0 7-Port


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Donnerstag (18.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (49,97)
*NEU* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (PC, uncut) (29,97)  				*Versandkostenfrei!* 
*NEU* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (PS3, uncut) (32,97)  				*Versandkostenfrei!* 
*NEU* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (Xbox 360, uncut) (33,97)  				*Versandkostenfrei!* 
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (34,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* 			 - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (12,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* 			 - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (22,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* 			 - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (24,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - 50 Euro iTunes-Guthaben für nur 35 Euro (nur im Media Markt vor Ort)

*• Metro: Last Light + Assassin's Creed 3 bei diesen Grafikkarten gratis inklusive*
*NEU* - EVGA Geforce GTX 660 (189,00)
*NEU* - MSI N660Ti-2GD5/OC (259,00)
*NEU* - GIGABYTE Geforce GTX 660 Ti OC (269,00)
*NEU* - EVGA Geforce GTX 670 (349,00)
*NEU* - Gainward Geforce GTX 670 Phantom (359,00)
*NEU* - Gainward Geforce GTX 680 (439,00)
*NEU* - GIGABYTE Geforce GTX 680 OC (449,00)
=> Bei fast allen Nvidia-Karten ab dem GTX-660-Chipsatz gibt es diese Spiele gratis dazu!

*• Blitzangebote*
- Acer S235HLBbmii 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) IPS Ultra Slim *150,00* 
- Deutschland SIM *3,99*
- Thomson 55FU4243 140cm (55") LED-TV *699,01*
- Philips Living Whites Starter Set *77,00*
- HP Pavilion g7-2222sg 43,1cm 17" Zoll Notebook *499,00*
- SCUBE - 3 Tage Berlin für 2P. inkl. Frühstück im einzigartigen SCUBE PARK *49,00*


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dead Island: Riptide (uncut) AT bei gameware.at für 29,99 € bzw. 39,99 € inkl., Survivor-DLC.


----------



## Haxti (19. April 2013)

Bei steam gibts am Wochenende (22.april) Portal 2 fuer 4,99euro. Evtl sind andere Spiele auch noch guenstiger.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

TeamGroup Xtreem - Memory - 2 x 4 GB
GeIL Black Dragon Dual Channel Kit - Memory - 2 x 4 GB


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. April 2013)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> TeamGroup Xtreem - Memory - 2 x 4 GB
> GeIL Black Dragon Dual Channel Kit - Memory - 2 x 4 GB



Definitiv kein Schnäppchen ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Definitiv kein Schnäppchen ^^


 
Weil? 

Endlich für unter 300 Ecken zu haben: Radeon HD 7970 OEM - 3 GB GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3.0 - get2bee


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00B1903SI/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=article Jetzt sogar nur noch 11,90 



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Weil?
> 
> Endlich für unter 300 Ecken zu haben: Radeon HD 7970 OEM - 3 GB GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3.0 - get2bee


 
Ich hab meine 2x4 Corsair Vengeance 1600 für 34€ gekauft gehabt. Die sind sogar noch qualitativ besser.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Martin Freeman, Hugo Weaving, Richard Armitage, Ian McKellen, Cate Blanchett, Christopher Lee, Peter Jackson: Filme & TV Jetzt sogar nur noch 11,90
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab meine 2x4 Corsair Vengeance 1600 für 34€ gekauft gehabt. Die sind sogar noch qualitativ besser.


 
Sind aber keine 1600er die ich gepostet habe.^^ 

 Vor paar Monaten waren die 1600er alle so um die 30 Ecken. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-H...halb-wird-DDR3-Speicher-immer-teurer-1065766/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (19.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Christina Stürmer, Samy Jones, Danny Bryant, Orange Sector, Dirty Honkers)

*• Blitzangebote*
- 12:00 Uhr: Trust Calis 2.1 Lautsprecher-Set *44,99*
- 14:00 Uhr: Motorola HX550 Bluetooth Headset schwarz
- 14:00 Uhr: Deutschland SIM
- 14:00 Uhr: MiPow PowerTube 3000 mobiler Zusatzakku
- 18:00 Uhr: Wicked Chili Fahrradhalterung für iPhone 5
- 18:00 Uhr: JVC KD-DB42AT DAB-Receiver
*• Hardware-Spartipps*
*NEU* - 1,5 Meter HDMI-Kabel (1,70 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - 2,0 Meter HDMI-Kabel (1,80 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - 3,0 Meter HDMI-Kabel (2,50 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - 5,0 Meter HDMI-Kabel (4,50 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - 10,0 Meter HDMI/DVI-Kabel (7,79 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Kabelbinder 2,5 mm 100 Stück (2,07 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Lightning-auf-Micro-USB-Adapter für iPhone 5 (4,99)
*NEU* - LED-Kugel Gartenleuchte als eBay WOW (17,90)
*NEU* - MEDION P5460 Navigation 4GB TMC-Pro 5" Bluetooth, Kartenmaterial Europa als eBay WOW (99,99)
*NEU* - Canon EOS 600D (Kit), Digitalkamera (459,00)


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/Best-Hollywood...6369347&sr=8-2&keywords=sakrileg+++illuminati


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Iron Maiden - En Vivo! Live in Santiago de Chile Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Iron Maiden: Filme & TV


----------



## Netboy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mass Effect 3 für 3,51€
Mass Effect 3 PC Video Game | Download Mass Effect 3 for PC - www.gamefly.co.uk
Wenn man nach dem PayPal Login den Gutschein Code 

 GFDAPR20UK 

hinzufügt kommt man auf eine Endsumme von 3£ (3,51€)


----------



## wiley (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Netboy schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 für 3,51€
> Mass Effect 3 PC Video Game | Download Mass Effect 3 for PC - www.gamefly.co.uk
> Wenn man nach dem PayPal Login den Gutschein Code
> 
> ...



Kostet jetzt 7.99 _£_


----------



## PCGH_Markus (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Samstag (20.04.2013):*
*BESTSELLER* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (11,90)
*TOPSELLER* - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (21,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Girl on Fire - Alicia Keys (MP3-Album) (3,49)
*BLITZANGEBOT* - DeutschlandSIM ALL-IN 100 - 24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit (500MB Daten Flat, 100 Frei-Minuten, 100 Frei-SMS) O2-Netz (Start 14:00 Uhr)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI Gold Edition Download (18,97)
*NEU* - Kingston DTR30 Data Traveler Performance 32GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 (28,91)
*NEU* - Jay-Tech Mini Bass Cube als eBay WOW! (15,99)
*TOPSELLER* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (PC, uncut) USK18 (29,97) Versandkostenfrei!
- Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (PS3, uncut) USK 18 (32,97) Versandkostenfrei!
- Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (Xbox 360, uncut) USK 18 (33,97) Versandkostenfrei!


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Saturn kostet Der Hobbit übrigens auch nur 11,99€, also wer Versandkosten sparen will oder einfach nicht warten will, der kann es so wie, sich dort schnell besorgen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kostet bei Amazon da es deine DVD ist doch eh keinen Versand, oder?


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ne, es geht um Blu-Ray. Wer guckt denn noch DVD. ;D

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00B1903SI/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Ihr könnt das Schnäppchen streichen, das Amazon-Lager ist leer. geht zu Saturn ^^


----------



## eVoX (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auch für Blu-Ray zahlt man keine Versandkosten, ausgenommen FSK 18.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (21. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Sonntag (21.04.2013):*
*NUR HEUTE* - The Dark Knight Rises [Blu-ray] (7,97) *TIPP*
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Iron Man 3 - Steelbook [Blu-ray] (17,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Iron Man 3 (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray] (25,99)
*NEU* - Das Boot [Blu-ray] [Director's Cut] [Special Edition] (9,99)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - USK-18-Games versandkostenfrei u. a. - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (PC, uncut) USK18 (29,97) u. - BioShock: Infinite (PC, uncut) USK 18 (39,95)
*TAGESANGEBOT* - Edelstahl Säulengrill als eBay WOW! (33,00)

*• Blitzangebote*
- 10:00: Sennheiser MM 70i In-Ear Kopfhoerer *44,99*
- 10:00: Zens ZESC02B/00 kabelloses Ladegerät für Qi kompatible Smartphone, schwarz *39,90*
- 14:00: Denon AH-D400EM Urban Raver Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 14:00: Bowers & Wilkins Z2 Wireless Music System und Apple iPhone-Dock
- 18:00: Fossil Herren-Armbanduhr XL Sport Analog Edelstahl Quarz CH2803
- 18:00: Gillette Fusion Megapack 12 Klingen

*• Hardware-Spartipps*
*NEU* - Sennheiser PC 330 Stereo Headset (70,00)
*TAGESANGEBOT* - HP 650 C1N06EA Einsteiger-Notebook 39,6cm (15,6"), mattes Display, Win8, als eBay WOW! (349,00)
*TAGESANGEBOT* - Prestigio MultiPhone 4020 Duo Schwarz (Dual-Sim) (89,90)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Medion Erazer X6823 PCGH-Edition Notebook (869,00 mit Gutscheincode PCGH30)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Medion Erazer X7819 PCGH-Edition Notebook (1.349,00 mit Gutscheincode PCGH50)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Montag (22.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Logitech G19 Gaming-Tastatur USB schnurgebunden (99,00)                  *-50%* 
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Steelbooks für je 9,97 EUR  (u. a. Safe House, Warrior, Casino, Inception, American History X,  Riddick, The Book of Eli, Sieben, Serenity, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Pitch  Black, Das Bourne Ultimatum, Ironclad)
*NEU* - Space Dive - The Red Bull Stratos Story (Steelbook Edition) (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NEU* - Gone [Blu-ray] (9,97)*

• Blitzangebote*
- 10:00 Uhr: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2 Steelbook [Blu-ray] *8,97*
- 12:00 Uhr: Trust Sula Wireless Maus, schwarz *19,99*
- 14:00 Uhr: Alfred Hitchcock Collection: inkl. 3D-Fassung von 'Bei Anruf Mord' [3D Blu-ray]
- 14:00 Uhr: Blade Runner - 30th Anniversary Collector's Edition [Blu-ray]
- 18:00 Uhr: Nintendo DSi - Konsole
- 18:00 Uhr: Fujifilm FinePix SL300 Digitalkamera
- 18:00 Uhr: BenQ MS517 DLP-Projektor (3D)
- 18:00 Uhr: Sony Xperia T (LT30p) Smartphone
- 18:00 Uhr: Samsung NX1000 Systemkamera inkl. 20-50mm


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (19.04.2013):*
> *NEU* - Logitech G19 Gaming-Tastatur USB schnurgebunden (99,00)                  *-50%*
> *NEU* - Blu-ray-Steelbooks für je 9,97 EUR  (u. a. Safe House, Warrior, Casino, Inception, American History X,  Riddick, The Book of Eli, Sieben, Serenity, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Pitch  Black, Das Bourne Ultimatum, Ironclad)
> *NEU* - Space Dive - The Red Bull Stratos Story (Steelbook Edition) (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] (12,97)
> ...


 
In der ersten Zeile hat sich wohl ein C&P-Fehler eingeschlichen. Was interessieren mich heute die Angebote vom letzten Freitag


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Was interessieren mich heute die Angebote vom letzten Freitag



Gar nicht ?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Grrr... die Blade Runner - 30th Anniversary Collector's Edition wieder verpasst... ich könnt´ mir in den Ar*** beissen


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie verpasst? ist doch da


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (23.04.2013):*
*NEU* - E.T. - Der Außerirdische (Jahr100Film) [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - The Amazing Spider-Man PS3 (19,00)

*• Blitzangebote*
- WLAN-Stick 300 Mbit USB 2.0 als eBay WOW (9,99 inkl. Versand)
- Bosch Akku-Bohrhammer als eBay WOW (199,00 inkl. Versand)
- 14:00 Uhr: Parallels Desktop 8.0 Mac
- 18:00 Uhr: Kaspersky One (Lizenz für bis zu 5 Geräte)


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Taugt der WLAN stick denn was? ^^


----------



## beren2707 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beyerdynamic T1 für 699€ nach Eingabe des Gutscheins: "BDHPT1" (im letzten Bestellschritt).
Mit 5%-PP-Cashback nur 664€. Normaler Preis ca. 920€.

Edit: Wieder verfügbar, allerdings 7 Tage Lieferzeit. Angebot gilt auch für die niedrigohmige Version Beyerdynamic T5p, Gutschein: "BDHPT5p".


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Mittwoch (24.04.2013):*
*NEU* - Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 3D (inkl. 2D Version + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D] (19,99)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. A-Team, Warehouse 13, Life)
*NEU* - Bei Amazon 20% Rabatt auf Sportswear (Gutscheincode: 20SPORTS)
*NEU* - Acer S240HLbd, LED-Monitor (139,90)
*NEU* - Brother Multifunktionsgerät DCP-195C (68,40)
*NEU* - Jetzt 20% auf Logitech Artikel beim Kauf von angebotenen Videospielen sparen


----------



## WurstWelt (24. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Grid 2 für 35,99€ bei Steam (Headstart Pack und McLaren Racing Pack inklusive)


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie verpasst? ist doch da



Als ich nachgesehen habe war das Blitzangebot leider vorbei.
Hätte schon gerne zugeschlagen als die CE vor einiger für ~ 30 € im Sale war... hat leider auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Millennium Trilogie [Blu-ray]...

Vorsicht für interessierte der Reihe: Es existiert ebenfalls eine Trilogie im ''Director´s Cut''. Letzten Endes handelt es sich hierbei um die verlängerten Fassungen der Reihe welche zum einen weitere Bezüge zu den Büchern enthalten (diese sind bei der Kinoauswertung leider unter den Tisch gefallen), als auch weiter auf die Charaktere eingeht.
Zu haben für ca. 20 € (DVD) bzw. 25 € (Blu-Ray).


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Donnerstag (25.04.2013):*
*LETZTE CHANCE AUF KINO-KARTE* - Star Trek - Heute noch vorbestellen und Kinokarte und Elite-Offizier-Set erhalten (ab 48,99)
*NEU* - Die Fantastischen Vier - MTV Unplugged II [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - The Baseballs - Strings 'n' Stripes Live [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Coldplay - Live 2012(Blu-Ray + CD) (8,99)
*NEU* - Adele - Live At The Royal Albert Hall (inkl. Bonus-CD) [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Leonard Cohen - Songs from the Road [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - London Calling: Live in Hyde Park [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Pink - Funhouse Tour/Live in Australia [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - RPC-Ticket für 9,99 € versandkostenfrei und gratis buffed Magazin oder buffed-Sonderheft dazu

*• Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Canon EOS 600 D + EF- S 18-55 mm DC III Spiegelreflexkamera als eBay WOW *444,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer S235HLBbmii (23 Zoll) IPS Ultra Slim Zeroframe Design Monitor *150,00*
- 10 Uhr: AmazonBasics USB-Maus mit drei Schaltflächen *5,44*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire V3-731-B9604G50Makk 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook *369,00*
- 12 Uhr: MiPow PowerTube 4000 schwarz [portables Ladegerät für Apple- und alle USB-Geräte] *34,99*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: AmazonBasics Netbook- und iPad- Tasche
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung Monitor LED 60,96 cm (24 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: AmazonBasics Bluetooth-Tastatur
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Creative T3 Lautsprecher 2.1
- 18 Uhr: Trust Exis Webcam + Headset
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Monitor T24B300EE 60 cm (24 Zoll)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (26.04.2013):*
+++5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon+++ 
- 5 Titel aus Aktion kaufen und zusätzlich 5 EUR sparen (u. a. Game of Thrones 1. Staffel Blu-ray 19,97, The Dark Knight Rises 9,97, The Big Bang Theory 4. Staffel DVD 9,97)
- 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 18 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Supernatural, Two and a Half Men, The Mentalist, One Tree Hill, Boardwalk Empire)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray ab 17,97 EUR (u. a. The Pacific 17,97, Game of Thrones 1. Staffel Blu-ray 19,97, Star Wars: The Clone Wars Staffel 4 29,97)
- TV-Superboxen (u. a. Friends Staffel 1-10 für 59,97, Die Sopranos Mafiabox 44,97, The Wire Staffel 1-5 Komplettbox)
- Action und Thriller auf Blu-ray (Heat 7,97, The Dark Knight 7,97, Batman Begins 7,97, Eraser 8,97)
- Alle Angebote in der Übersicht
+++5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon+++ *

NEU* - Battlefield 3 (19,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Westbam, V8 Wankers, Current Swell, Deep Purple)
*NEU* - Der Tag des Falken [Blu-ray] (7,90)
*NEU* - My Week With Marilyn [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*NEU* - Der Vorname [Blu-ray] (7,90)
*NEU* - Blue Man Group - How to be a Megastar Live! [Blu-ray] (8,99)

*• Blitzangebote*
- Samsung UE-40F6500 TV als eBay WOW *699,00*
- Navigon 92 Plus Europa 44 als eBay WOW *159,00*
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire S3-391-73514G12add Ultrabook *599,00*
- 14 Uhr: MiPow PowerTube mobiler Zusatzakku


----------



## crizzler (26. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mars War Logs - 14,95 Euro bei Gamesplanet


----------



## M3talGuy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das mit dem Raspberry isn Witz, oder?
Das hat letzte oder vorletzte Woche noch 35€ bei Amazon gekostet 

Und bei rsonline gibs das für 33€.


----------



## Nataraya (27. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam ist Rockstar Publisher Weekend Deal mit zB.Max Payne 3 für 7,50€ ,GTA IV Complete Edition für 14,99 , L.A. Noire für 13,60 , Rockstars Hits Collections incl. der genannten Titel 29,99 , und noch ältere GTAs für 4,99, Max Payne 2 für 2,49 etc.


----------



## schmidda (28. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Saturn gibts die CNMemory 3000GB USB3.0 Platte für 89€.

CNMEMORY 3,5"-3000 GB USB 3.0 Spaceloop Externe Festplatten kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Montag (29.04.2013):*
*NEU* - 2 3D-Blu-rays kaufen, 10 EUR sparen (u. a. Avatar, Titanic, Ice Age 4, Prometheus, Rio, Abraham Lincoln, Darkest Hour)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 24 EUR (u. a. Rango, Inception, Sieben, Hangover 2, Zorn der Titanen, Goodfellas, Blade Runner)
*NEU* - Grabbers [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Happy New Year [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - The Raid - Ultimate Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (49,97)
*NEU* - XCOM: Enemy Unknown (26,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Download (10,97)
*NEU* - SimCity 4 (6,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Raspberry Pi Model B 512MB RAM Revision 2.0 als eBay WOW *(36,95 inkl. Versand)*
- 179 tlg Werkzeugkoffer als eBay WOW *(34,95 inkl. Versand)*
- Samsung UE42F5000, LED-TV, Full HD als eBay WOW *(459,00 inkl. Versand)*
- 10 Uhr: Apple iPod Touch 5G 32GB schwarz *239,99*
- 12 Uhr: HP Pavilion G7-2345SG [17"-Multimedia-Star 2.2 / 4GB-500GB-Win8] *379,00*
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili Dockingstation für S3 mini
- 14 Uhr: MiPow PowerTube mobiler Zusatzakku
- 14 Uhr: Sanho HyperDrive CloudFTP
- 18 Uhr: The Star Wars Trilogy (6 CDs)
- 18 Uhr: Olympus TG-830 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann Magnesit Copter mobile schwarz
- 18 Uhr: BenQ MW519 DLP-Projektor


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (30.04.2013):*
*AB 0 UHR DOWNLOADEN* - Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon [Download, Standalone-Spiel] (14,95)
*NEU* - Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim (133,97)
*NEU* - Sony Playstation 4 (549,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Revoltec LED Backlight Set als eBay WOW *24,99*
- 14 Uhr: MiPow PowerTube mobiler Zusatzakku
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: BioShock: Infinite (PC)
*TIPP * 			- 18 Uhr: BioShock: Infinite (PS3)
*TIPP * 			- 18 Uhr: BioShock: Infinite (Xbox 360)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Donnerstag (02.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PC) (69,99) - Release 5.11.
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS3) (69,99) - Release 5.11.
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (Xbox 360) (69,99) - Release 5.11.
*NEU* - Star Trek (29,99 + 3,00 Versand)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon [Download, Standalone-Spiel] (14,95)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*NUR BIS 19 UHR* - 3DMark (2013er-Version) *12,49 anstatt 24,99*
- Samsung Galaxy S3 mini blau als eBay WOW *209,00*
- Netgear Powerline Adapter *44,90*
- Ferngesteuerter Hubschrauber *14,99*
- 12 Uhr: Packard Bell iMedia S I4915GE Intel Core i3-2130 3,40 GHz, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Intel HD-Grafik, Win8 *299,00*


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Seit wann sind 70€ für ein PC Spiel ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Seit wann sind 70€ für ein PC Spiel ein Schnäppchen?


 
Bei Amazon gilt ja die Vorbestellerpreisgarantie. Jede Wette, dass kein einziger Kunde von Amazon am Schluss auch wirklich 70 Euro für das PC-Spiel zahlt.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Seit wann sind 70€ für ein PC Spiel ein Schnäppchen?


 
Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, hier werden immer wieder Sachen als Schnäppchen gehandelt, die die eigentliche Wortbedeutung keineswegs berücksichtigen ! (Mein Lieblingsbeispiel - die GTX Titan, die direkt bei Release hier als Schnäppchen gelistet wurde für den unglaublichen Preis von 950€...)

Auch die immer wieder aktualisierte Schnäppchen Seite der PCGH listet vielfach Bestseller auf die überhaupt keine Schnäppchen sind, wenn man sich mal den genauen Preisverlauf anschaut !

Naja, hauptsache es wird Umsatz generiert durch die Klicks und mögliche Käufer unserer Community durch die pcgh-tags in den Links zu Amazon


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (03.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Diablo III (PC) (28,00)
*NEU* - Tomb Raider (24,99) Steam-Deal
*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (iOS) (1,79)
*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (Android) (1,79)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Caro Emerald, Francis International Airport, Newton)
*NEU* - Beim Kauf eines beliebigen Kindle-Geräts erhalten Sie den Kindle für 49 EUR

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 5 Meter RGB Light-Stripe + Controller + Fernbedienung als eBay WOW *22,95*
- Apple iPad 4 weiß als eBay WOW *429,00*
- 10 Uhr: Norton 360 Multi-Device - 3 Geräte - Upgrade *35,00*
- 10 Uhr: P-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch *24,90*
- 12 Uhr: HP Compaq CQ58-347SG *349,00*
- 14 Uhr: Norton Antivirus 2013 - 3 PCs
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Router
- 18 Uhr: Belkin F5L141deBLK-WHT Fastfit Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Mini TL-PA411 AV500 Powerline-Adapter Starter Kit
- 18 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2013 - 1PC


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Mai 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, hier werden immer wieder Sachen als Schnäppchen gehandelt, die die eigentliche Wortbedeutung keineswegs berücksichtigen ! (Mein Lieblingsbeispiel - die GTX Titan, die direkt bei Release hier als Schnäppchen gelistet wurde für den unglaublichen Preis von 950€...)
> 
> Auch die immer wieder aktualisierte Schnäppchen Seite der PCGH listet vielfach Bestseller auf die überhaupt keine Schnäppchen sind, wenn man sich mal den genauen Preisverlauf anschaut !
> 
> Naja, hauptsache es wird Umsatz generiert durch die Klicks und mögliche Käufer unserer Community durch die pcgh-tags in den Links zu Amazon



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Die Verantwortlichen für diese Seite sollten mal überlegen was wirkliche Schnäppchen sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hi,

danke fürs Feedback. Normalerweise sind wirklich nur echte Schnäppchen drin. Wenn dann mal ein Produkt neu ist, kommt es halt auch mit rein - viele wollen neue Produkte auch vorbestellen. Das beißt sich dann natürlich mit dem "Schnäppchen". Wir versuchen ab sofort zumindest, bei Erstlistungen den Eindruck zu *VERMEIDEN*, es handle sich um Schnäppchen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> . Wir versuchen ab sofort zumindest, bei Erstlistungen den Eindruck zu erwecken, es handle sich um Schnäppchen.


 Ist das nicht die Politik die ihr bisher hattet?
Da fehlt wohl ein eher 'nicht', da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das der Satz so stimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Heute feiern wir ein Jubiläum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die besten Schnäppchen am Montag (06.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Musik-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Green Day 7,97, Pink 8,97, Celine Dion 10,97, Beyonce 8,97, AC/DC 8,97, Silbermond 8,97)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Dokus reduziert (u. a. Isle Of Man 10,97, Unsere Erde 7,90, Unsere Ozeane 9,97, Serengeti 9,97, Am Limit 9,97)
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Nitro Circus 3D 12,97, Der Lorax 3D 12,97, Abenteuer Südafrika 9,97)
*NEU* - Staffel 1 beliebter Serien für 9,97 EUR (u. a. Der Tatortreiniger, Supernatural, True Blood, Two and a Half Men, One Tree Hill, Terminator)
*NEU* - Dark Skies - Die komplette Serie (6 DVDs) (22,97)
*NEU* - 3 für 49: 3 Games bestellen, nur 49 EUR bezahlen  (u. a. Borderlands 1+2, Risen 2, Assassin's Creed - Revelations,  Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013, Aliens: Colonial Marines Limited  Edition, Doom 3 BFG, Max Payne 3)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (8,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Most Wanted Download (16,97)
*NEU* - Driver: San Francisco Download (4,97)
*NEU* - Driver: San Francisco - Deluxe Download (6,97)
*NEU* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (uncut) (29,00) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung UE32F4000 80cm 32" Zoll LED LCD-TV als eBay WOW *269,00*
- 12 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 schwarz [Android 4.1, 10,2cm (4,0") Display, 1,0 GHz CPU, 5-MP-Kamera] *132,50*
- 18 Uhr: MAPTAQ Outdoor Iphone 5-Halterung Q-Mountz
- 18 Uhr: MAPTAQ Outdoor Iphone 4-Halterung Q-Mountz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (07.05.2013):*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Intenso Memory Drive 1000 GB USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 2,5 Zoll als eBay WOW *64,90*
- 14 Uhr: Logicom Retro DECT Telefon
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Blue Microphones Yeti USB-Mikrofon


*• Hardware-Spartipps*
*NEU* - HP Pavilion G6-2345SG [39cm 15,6"; 4GB RAM; 500GB HDD] (359,00 mit Gutscheincode g6nbb50)

*NEU* - Der Hobbit Blu-ray (9,00 inkl. Versand)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Mittwoch (08.05.2013):*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- HTC One 32 GB Silver als eBay WOW *589,00*
- Samsung UE-32F4580 weiß 32" LED TV als eBay WOW *399,00*
- 10 Uhr: Hyundai MobileScan MS01S Scanner USB 2.0 *73,50*
- 12 Uhr: HP Compaq CQ58-344SG [ATI-RADEON-Windows-8-Knaller] *299,00*
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Monitor LS24B350HS/EN LED 60,96 cm (24 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Kaspersky One (Lizenz für bis zu 5 Geräte)
- 18 Uhr: Hyundai ACT-V-10000 Screen Lense full HD
- 18 Uhr: Rollei Movieline SD 23 Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2013 - 1PC
- 18 Uhr: Viewsonic VX2770SMH-LED 27 Zoll Monitor 

*NEU* - Geforce GTX Titan für unter 900 Euro im Preisvergleich gelistet
*RELEASE AM FREITAG* - The Walking Dead PC USK 18 (19,95)


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf https://www.humblebundle.com/ ist das Double Fine Bundle verfügbar. Den Preis kann man selbst festlegen
Man erhält dabei Costume Quest, Psychonauts + Soundtrack, Stacking, Brütal Legend + Soundtrack (falls mehr gezahlt wird als der Durchschnitt), Broken Age alias Double Fine Adventure (falls ingesamt 35$ gezahlt werden).


----------



## cvzone (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Logitech G105 MW3 für 49 Euro würde ich nicht gerade als Spartipp einordnen, wo es die doch schon so oft im MM oder Saturn für 19 Euro gab.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (10.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Glasperlenspiel, Pohlmann, Talib Kweli)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Star Trek - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (13,99)
*TIPP* - 1.000 GB externe Festplatte von Toshiba (2,5 Zoll, USB 3.0) (59,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* - 31- teilig Steckschlüsselsatz von Peddinghaus im Koffer *33,98*
- 32-tlg. Schrauberbit-Set + Handschraubendreher *9,99*
- Hitachi Bitbox mit Ratsche, 24-teilig *14,90*
- SAMSUNG ATIV SMART PC 3G & WiFi Tablet als eBay WOW *599,00*
- 12 Uhr: Acer TravelMate Business P253-M-32344G50Mnsk (15,6") *399,00*
- 14 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera (14 Megapixel)


----------



## Netboy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Windows 8 Pro Upgrade 32/64-bit bei Saturn (Super Sunday) für *29,00 EUR*
MICROSOFT (SOFTWARE) Windows 8 Pro Upgrade 32/64-bit Betriebssysteme / Systemtool kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GOG.com hat Adventure im Angebot:
GOG.com

Die oberen Drei sind auch direkt mein persönlicher Tipp.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Montag (13.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Star Trek 1 bis 11 Blu-ray (je 7,97 EUR)
*NEU* - Blu-rays für je 6,97 EUR (u. a. Daybreakers, Der weiße Löwe, Dunkle Lust, Hara-Kiri, Arn der Kreuzritter, Hulk vs Thor & Wolverine)
*NEU* - Komödien auf Blu-ray für je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Crazy Stupid Love, Zweiohrküken, Kokowääh, Freundschaft Plus, Männerherzen)
*NEU* - Eraser [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop CS6 Extended Student and Teacher* [Download] (205,39)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Total War: Rome 2 Collector's Edition (PC) (129,99) u. a. inkl. Bausatz eines römischen Onangers u. Kampagnenkarte auf Leinen - Release 03.09.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Notebook Serie 5 Ultra 530U3C *459,00*
- Bosch Akku-Bohrhammer *159,00*
- 10 Uhr: LG 24EA53VQ-P 23,8 Zoll LED-Monitor *142,99*
- 10 Uhr: Acer H236HLbmjd 58,4 cm ZeroFrame IPS *144,00*
- 12 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-571-53234G50Mnks *369,00*
- 14 Uhr: Hyundai Scan-O-Meter Scanner schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D5100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit
- 18 Uhr: Apple iPod Touch 5G 32GB blau
- 18 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM Data 1GB Flat
- 18 Uhr: iGrip iPhone 3/4/4S Kfz-Halterung mit GPS
- 18 Uhr: Blackberry NFC / Bluetooth Musikempfänger
- 18 Uhr: Hyundai Multi Sports ACT-V-10003
- 18 Uhr: LG HBS-700 Bluetooth Headset


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (14.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Harry Potter Komplettbox 1 – 7.2 [Blu-Ray] (25,31) Mit deutscher Tonspur und inkl. Gratis-Versand von Amazon Spanien - Kreditkarte notwendig
*NEU* - TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater (300 Mbps, LAN Port, WPS) (28,90)
*NEU* - Playstation 3 500 GB + Litte Big Planet Karting + Battle Royale (249,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- LG 42LA6136 119 cm (47 Zoll) (549,00)
- HTC Wildfire als eBay WOW (69,90)


----------



## roobsi (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Fans der TV-Serie Fringe gibt es bei Amazon UK gerade ein ziemlich guts Angebot.
Die komplette Serie gibt es auf Blu-ray für nur £47.28, Regionenfrei. Allerdings ohne deutsche Tonspur!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fringe-Complete-Season-Blu-ray-Region/dp/B008HE9PUC/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Mittwoch (15.05.2013):*

* NUR HEUTE 			 • Caseking feiert 10jähriges Jubiläum*
- EVGA Geforce GTX 650 Ti (94,90 anstatt 124,90)
- Zalman ZM-FG1000 FPS Gaming Mouse (3,90 anstatt 19,90)
- Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt (75,90 anstatt 89,90)
- Plextor M5 Pro Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 128 GB (104,90 anstatt 119,90)
- GamersWear **** THE SUN T-Shirt Black (9,90 anstatt 24,95)
- ASUS HS-W1 Stereo Gaming Headset (29,90 anstatt 44,90)
- Acer GD245HQAbid, 59,94 cm (23,6 Zoll) (219,90 anstatt 279,90)
- Silverstone SST-KL04B Kublai Midi-Tower - black (49,90 anstatt 89,90)
- Aerocool X-Vision Fancontroller - 5,25 Zoll (14,90 anstatt 30,90)
- King Mod OC Red Aufrüst Bundle ASUS Z77, Intel 3570K +32%, 8GB (539,90)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 3x LED Solar Kugellampe *19,99*
- 10 Uhr: Logitech Solar Keyboard Folio *79,00*
- 12 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite C850-1LX Intel Cual Core, 4GB RAM, 750HB HDD *329,00*
- 14 Uhr: Logitech K750 Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S800c Kompaktkamera


----------



## Nataraya (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warum sind Metro:Last Night und Skyrim bei den Filmtips?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

War ein Bug, danke für die Info.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zu Star Trek:

Amazon.co.uk bietet derzeit die Star Trek: Stardate Collection mit den Filmen 1 - 10 sowie Bonus Disc´s an. Preis ca. 75 € (Blu-Ray) bzw. ca. 45 € auf DVD.
Für Fans durchaus sinnvoll da man hier für den gleichen Preis wie beim Erwerb der 10 deutschen Einzel-Blu-Rays noch weiteres Bonusmaterial sowie eine komplette Box erhält.
Laut Rezensionen liegen alle Filme auch mit deutscher Tonspur vor, das Bonusmaterial ist OmU.


----------



## X2theZ (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hab gerade bei symantec's norton internet security 2013 zugeschlagen.
€ 9,- find ich einen spitzenpreis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Donnerstag (16.05.2013):*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2013 - 1PC *9,00*
- 10 Uhr: Philips LFH 0865 Digitaler Rekorder 8GB *79,99*
- 12 Uhr: HP CQ58-345SG [INTEL-PENTIUM-Knaller-4GB-640GB-FreeDOS] *279,00* (mit dem Gutscheincode "HPNBB10" sogar nur für 269 Euro versandkostenfrei)
- 14 Uhr: Norton 360 7.0 - 1PC
- 18 Uhr: Norton 360 Multi-Device - 3 Geräte
- TP-Link TL-WA750RE WLAN Repeater *24,99* (oder TL-WA850RE für 28,90)

*NEU* - Samsung Serie 5 Ultra 530U3C A0L 13,3 Zoll Ultrabook (Intel Core i7 3517U, 128GB SSD, Win 8) (649,00) -> Amazon-Preis im Januar noch bei 999,00
*NEU* - Super Street Fighter IV - Arcade Edition (PC) (6,26)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 (85,00 anstatt 109,00)


----------



## Netboy (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> hab gerade bei symantec's norton internet security 2013 zugeschlagen.
> € 9,- find ich einen spitzenpreis



Kauf dir ne Computerbild und du hast es für 2,90€  
Das nenn ich nen  Spitzenpreis


----------



## X2theZ (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ups. 
naja. man kann halt seine augen nicht überall haben ^^

immerhin hab ich um € 6,- ...



> *Wo sind die Unterschiede zur Vollversion?*
> Mit der COMPUTER BILD-Edition behalten Sie stets den gleichen Funktionsumfang, den das Programm bei der Installation hatte. Fehlerbehebungen oder wichtige Sicherheitsupdates bekommen Sie selbstverständlich gratis zur Verfügung gestellt. Nicht enthalten sind die Warnhinweise bei sehr leistungsintensiven Anwendungen und der Zugang zu den „Norton Online Services“, über die Sie beispielsweise den Virenschutz auf mehreren Geräten per Internet verwalten können.


 
... gekauft 

aber trotzdem danke für den tip. nächstes jahr denk ich dran.


----------



## Lemurer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das CB Angebot ist ja nicht schlecht, aber als Hausadmin hab ich keine Lust alle 3 Monate einen Aktivierungsmarathon für 6 Geräte zu absolvieren 

Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu bemängeln


----------



## Netboy (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Nicht enthalten sind die Warnhinweise bei sehr leistungsintensiven Anwendungen und der Zugang zu den „Norton Online Services“, über die Sie beispielsweise den Virenschutz auf mehreren Geräten per Internet verwalten können.



Bei mir läuft der Onlineservice ohne Probleme 



> aber als Hausadmin hab ich keine Lust alle 3 Monate einen Aktivierungsmarathon für 6 Geräte zu absolvieren



Ok, bei mir sind es 4 etwas nervig ist das schon aber die 10 Minuten machen es jetzt auch nicht


----------



## cvzone (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Saturn Hannover (Innenstadt) gibt es Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (retail) für 27 Euro. Schein aber regional begrenzt zu sein, hab darüber sonst noch nichts gelesen. Da Amazon wieder teurer ist und PostIdent nervt, vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant.


----------



## Netboy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Windows 7 Profefessional 64-bit OEM SP1 PRO Deutsche Vollversion 

*29,98€* 

Windows 7 Profefessional 64-bit SP1 PRO Deutsche Vollversion * Blitzversand* | eBay


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (21.05.2013):*
*GÜNSTIGER* - Bioshock Infinite (PC) (22,97) USK 18 - Aktion
*AKTION* 			 - 3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen: Blu-rays, DVDs, CDs u. Games  (u. a. Der Hobbit 3D, Star Trek Teile 1-11, Jack Reacher, Fluch der  Karibik Quadrologie, The Avengers, 96 Hours Taken 2, The Big Bang Theory  Staffeln, Findet Nemo Steelbook 3D+2D, Life of Pi, Dredd FSK 18,  Bioshock Infinite USK 18, Starcraft II Heart of the Swarm, Halo 4 u. v.  m.)  				*TIPP* 
*TOPSELLER *- Star Trek 1 bis 11 Blu-ray (je 7,97 EUR) *TIPP*
*TOPSELLER* - Marvel's The Avengers [Blu-ray] (12,90)
*TOPSELLER* - Jack Reacher [Blu-ray] (14,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Windows 7 Profefessional 64-bit OEM SP1 PRO Deutsche Vollversion *29,99*
- Acer Aspire E1-531 Notebook als eBay WOW *279,00*
- 252-tlg. Werkzeugsortiment als eBay WOW *49,95*
- 10 Uhr: Wicked Chili Fahrradhalterung *15,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer ZeroFrame IPS Monitor (23 Zoll) *144,00*
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili Fahrradhalterung für Samsung
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Fahrradhalterung für iPhone
- 18 Uhr: Hyundai Water Moments
- 18 Uhr: Logitech M705 Laser-Maus


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Mittwoch (22.05.2013):*
*AKTION* 			 - 3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen: Blu-rays, DVDs, CDs u. Games  (u. a. Star Trek Teile 1-11, Der Hobbit 3D, Jack Reacher, Fluch der  Karibik Quadrologie, The Avengers, 96 Hours Taken 2, The Big Bang Theory  Staffeln, Findet Nemo Steelbook 3D+2D, Life of Pi, Dredd FSK 18,  Bioshock Infinite USK 18, Starcraft II Heart of the Swarm, Halo 4 u. v.  m.)  				*TIPP* 
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 (PC) (59,99) Erweiterung "China Rising" gratis für Vorbesteller
*NEU* - Gratis Django Unchained Blu-ray beim Kauf eines Sony Blu-ray-Players
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Django Unchained [Blu-ray] (17,99)
- GRID 2 Download (32,95)
- Ferngesteuerter Helikopter Eagle-X (39,90 anstatt 119,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Casio EX-ZR3000BK *139,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire One 756 Netbook *299,00*
- 12 Uhr: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c NZY3TGE 33663TG *409,00*
- 14 Uhr: Nikon 1 S1 Systemkamera Kit
- 18 Uhr: Olympus XZ-1 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Contour Inc. Helmkamera Roam2


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Donnerstag (23.05.2013):*
*NEU* 			 - 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen (bis zum 27.05.)
- 3 Blu-rays für 21 EUR (7 Euro pro Blu-ray) (u. a. Taxi Driver, 21 Jump Street, Underworld Awakening, Zombieland)
- Aktuelle Toptitel reduziert (u. a. Total Recall Extended Director's Cut Blu-ray 9,99, Hotel Transsilvanien 3D-Blu-ray 14,97)
- 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. The Amazing Spider-Man 14,97, Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi 13,97, Men in Black 14,97)
- TV-Serien ab 9,97 EUR (u. a. Breaking Bad, The Shield, Die Tudors)
- Breaking Bad auf Blu-ray und DVD günstiger
- Limited Steelbook Editions reduziert (u. a. District 9 Blu-ray 8,97, Terminator 3 für 8,97)
- 2 Filme auf Blu-ray für 12,97 EUR (u. a. Illuminati, Da Vinci Code, Triple X, Rescue Dawn)
++++++++++++++++++
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole  (laut Amazon handelt es sich beim Preis nur um einen Platzhalter, Sie  profitieren also automatisch von der Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie. Bei der  Xbox One könnte sich eine frühzeitige Vorbestellung lohnen, da davon  auszugehen ist, dass zum Launch nur wenige Geräte in den Handel gelangen  und diese dann bei eBay zu überzogenen Preisen weiterverkauft werden)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Django Unchained [Blu-ray] (16,90)
*NEU* - Star Trek Into Darkness [Blu-ray] (26,99)
*NEU* - Star Trek Into Darkness 3D (+ Blu-ray + DVD) (34,99)

- 3.000-GB-HDD in USB-3.0-Gehäuse von Intenso als eBay WOW *99,90*
- Huawei U8850 Vision Android Smartphone Touchscreen als eBay WOW *79,90*
- 10 Uhr: Elgato Tivizen kabelloser mobiler TV-Tuner für DVB-T *88,00*
- 12 Uhr: Acer Aspire M5-481T-323a4G52Mass Ultrabook *399,00*
- 14 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S800c Kompaktkamera
- 14 Uhr: Logitech M705 Laser-Maus
- 14 Uhr: LG HBS-700 Tone Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Headset
- 18 Uhr: Olympus PEN E-PM2 Systemkamera


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware


----------



## KastenBier (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> 3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware


 
Da läuft mir ja echt der Sabber im Mund zusammen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schon ausverkauft


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alan Wake ist die nächsten Tage beim Humble Weekly Sale im Angebot  

The Humble Weekly Sale: Alan Wake (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## X2theZ (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

corsair hat eine promotion-aktion gestartet.

auf diverses zubehör 30 %
zu mäusen und tastaturen gibts ein gratis mousepad
und 50 % auf netzteile und gesleevete psu-kabel

Current Promotions


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Freitag (24.05.2013):*
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Sportfreunde Stiller, Gloryful, Evile, Noblesse Oblige, Laura Marling, Das Bo & Hängergäng, Joe Locke)
*NEU* - Geforce GTX 780 im Preisvergleich für unter 600 Euro gelistet (-50 Euro seit dem 23.05.!)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Medion Lifetab S9512 als eBay WOW *159,99*
- 10 Uhr: Braun Series 7 720s-6 - Rasierer *147,50*
- 10 Uhr: Olympus DP-211 Diktiergerät mit 2 GB *34,99*
- 12 Uhr: Brother MFC-7460DN Monochromlaser *169,00*
- 14 Uhr: On Networks Powerline Netzwerk Adapter
- 14 Uhr: Wacom Intuos 4 XL DTP version
- 18 Uhr: Epson Expression XP-800 Drucker
- 18 Uhr: Remington HC5950 Touch Control Haarschneider


----------



## Lemurer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Grafikkarte für 600,-€ als Schnäppchen


----------



## Vhailor (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Digital Summer Sale - Games-, Software- u. MP3-Downloads bis zu 50% reduziert

Toll, danke...nu bin ich ne ganze ecke ärmer


----------



## Netboy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cooler Master Seidon 240M *59,90€*

https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=17736


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Montag (27.05.2013):*
*NEU* - SanDisk Ultra SDXC 64GB Class 10 Speicherkarte 30Mbps (39,90)
*NEU* - Goodfellas [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Casino Jack [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 16 EUR (u. a. The Dark Knight, Transformers 3, Gesetz der Rache, Mission: Impossible Phantom Protokoll, Rango)
*NEU* - Forza Horizon (Xbox 360) (24,97)
*TIPP* - Digital Summer Sale - Games-, Software- u. MP3-Downloads bis zu 50% reduziert  (u. a. WISO Steuersparbuch 2013 18,00, Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 PC  u. Mac 85,00, Anno 1404 Königsedition 13,97, Might & Magic: Heroes  VI Complete Edition 26,97, MP3-Alben von u. a. Pink, Zaz, Lana Del Rey  für je 3,99 u. v. m.)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sony 16 GB microSD-Karte als eBay WOW *11,99*
- 10 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit *44,00*
- 10 Uhr: WD My Passport externe Festplatte 2TB *111,00*
- 10 Uhr: Hyundai MobileR Scanner (Bluetooth, USB) *84,99*
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2250M 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED
- 14 Uhr: LG 27EA83-D 68,6 cm Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Sony HDR-CX220EB HD Flash Camcorder schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Sony HDR-CX220ER HD Flash Camcorder rot
- 14 Uhr: Sony HDR-CX220EL HD Flash Camcorder blau
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8961NB(DE) W-LAN ADSL2+ Modem
- 18 Uhr: Epson Expression XP-700 Drucker
- 18 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2013 - 3PCs
- 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 AVplus Netzwerk Kit
- 18 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1041 Laserdrucker


*• Hardware-Spartipps*
*NEU* - Raspberry Pi Model B, 512MB RAM (Rev. 2.0) (ab 31,99)
*NEU* - SanDisk Ultra SDXC 64GB Class 10 Speicherkarte 30Mbps (39,90)
*NEU* - Samsung UE40F6470 101 cm (40 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher (629,99)
*NEU* - Sony VAIO SVE1512Q1EW.G4 39,4 cm (15,5 Zoll) Notebook (479,00)
*NEU* - Angebote der Woche bei Notebooksbilliger.de (u. a. ODYS 7-Zoll-Tablet für 49,00, Acer 21,5-Zoll-TFT für 99,00)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Dienstag (28.05.2013):*
*JETZT VORBESTELLBAR* 			 - PlayStation 4 - Konsole  (599 Euro: Laut Amazon handelt es sich beim Preis nur um einen  Platzhalter, Sie profitieren also automatisch von der  Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie. Bei der PS4 könnte sich eine frühzeitige  Vorbestellung lohnen, da davon auszugehen ist, dass zum Launch nur  wenige Geräte in den Handel gelangen und diese dann bei eBay zu  überzogenen Preisen weiterverkauft werden)
*NEU* - The Simpsons - Die komplette Season 15 [Collector's Edition] [4 DVDs] (24,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Ativ Smart PC 3G als eBay WOW *599,00*
- 10 Uhr: Technoline WD 9565 WetterDirekt Station grau-silber *32,99*
- 10 Uhr: Norton 360 7.0 - 1PC - Upgrade *13,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G246HLAbd 61 cm (24 Zoll) Ultra Slim TFT-Monitor *118,00*


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann wartet man halt bis wieder nachschub kommt oder die Konsole etwas günstiger wird?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am Mittwoch (29.05.2013):*
*NUR HEUTE* - Hangover 2 [Blu-ray] (6,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Hangover (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (6,97)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Star Trek Into Darkness [Blu-ray] (22,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Star Trek Into Darkness 3D (+ Blu-ray + DVD) (29,99)
*NEU* - Reine Nervensache 1+2 [Blu-ray] (7,97)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 31.05.2013:*
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Queens Of The Stone Age, Maxim, The Brand New Heavies)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - GRID 2 (48,90)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - The Last Stand Blu-ray (FSK 18 ab 12,90, FSK 16 12,99)
*NEU* - 750 GB externe Festplatte von Intenso (47,12)
*NEU* - Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition [Download] (5,97)


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann lieber eine externe 1000GB-HDD mit USB 3.0 (57 EUR) anstatt dem lahmen USB 2.0.

Intenso Memory Center 1000GB, USB 3.0 (6031560) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WinNuker84 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die kostet beim günstigsten Anbieter 56,90 + 6 Euro versand.
Dann würde ich lieber die Toshiba STOR.E Basics 1TB nehmen. Die ist auch echt super!


----------



## TechGuru (31. Mai 2013)

Die EVGA GTX 660 Superclocked Edition kostet im Moment nur 166€ statt der 177€ beim günstigsten Händler.
Das Angebot läuft auf zackzack.de, es sind aber nur noch 20% zu haben.

https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=17768

Edit:
Nur noch 10% zu kaufen.

Edit:
Alle reserviert.

Edit:
Wieder zu haben.

Um 16:59 endgültig ausverkauft!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 03.06.2013:*
*NEU* - Hangover (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Hangover 2 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Bel Ami [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Klassiker für 10 EUR (u. a. Eraser, Für ein paar Dollar mehr, Westworld, Mein Name ist Nobody)
*NEU* - Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray] (26,97)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*AKTION* - 3 Tage Tiefpreise bei Amazon - Filme & TV-Serien im Angebot  - Beim Kauf von fünf Aktionstiteln erhalten Sie einen dreimonatigen  LOVEFiLM-Gutschein für 6,99 Euro (drei Monate zum Preis von einem)
- Blu-rays  (u. a. 96 Hours Taken 2 11,97, Ziemlich beste Freunde Fan Edition  18,97, diverse Titel für je 7,97 u. a. Heat, The Agent OSS 117 Teil  1&2, Prestige, Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten)
- 3D-Blu-rays (u. a. Die Legende der Wächter 3D+2D 16,97, Alfred Hitchcock's Bei Anruf Mord 9,97, The Warlords 3D+2D 9,97)
- Komplettboxen  (u. a. Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration Blu-ray 23,97, One Tree Hill  Komplettbox 49 DVDs 82,97, Alf - Die komplette Serie 16 DVDs 45,97)
- Steelbooks (u. a. Iron Sky 7,97, The Grey +DVD 9,97, Warrior 12,97)
- TV-Serien  (u. a. The Walking Dead Staffel 1 Blu-ray FSK 18 18,97 u. Staffel 2 FSK  18 22,97, Friends - Die komplette Serie 21 Blu-rays 98,97)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## ReaCT (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für alle beyerdinamicer: Bei zackzack.de gibts gerade einen Custom One Pro für 149€. Normalpreis liegt bei ca. 200€ und es sind noch 70% der Lagerbestände übrig: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 05.06.2013:*

*NEU* - Game of Thrones 3. Staffel MP3-Soundtrack (9,89)
*NEU* - MP3-Doppelalben für je 6,99 EUR (u. a. David Bowie, Eros Ramazzotti)
*NEU* - Drei 3DS-Spiele registrieren und Download für ein 3DS-Spiel gratis erhalten
*TIPP* 			 - Amazon kontert Saturn-Aktion - 3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen  (u. a. Django Unchained, Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Silver Linings,  Bioshock Infinite, Starcraft-2-Addon, Metro Last Light, Windows 8,  Kaspersky Internet Security 2013, Lindsey Stirling CD)
*GRATIS* 			 - Nebel der Elfen 2 [Download]*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung 13 Zoll Ultrabook als eBay WOW *459,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Ultra Slim LED Monitor 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) *149,00*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 06.06.2013:*
*NEU* - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Project X, Batman Begins, Battleship, Snow White & the Huntsman, Captain America, Iron Sky) *Nur 7,50 Euro pro Blu-ray!
**NEU* - Disney's größte Animations-Hits [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (147,99)
*NEU* - Lawless - Die Gesetzlosen [Blu-ray] (10,46)
*NEU* - Tarzan [Blu-ray] (11,71)
*NEU* - Berserk - Das goldene Zeitalter 2 [Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition] (44,99)
*NEU* - Saints Row IV - Collector's Edition (99,99)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 07.06.2013:*
*NEU* - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR  (u. a. The Dark Knight Rises, The Tall Man, Inglourious Basterds, The  Amazing Spider-Man, Ohne Limit, Lockout, Forrest Gump, Thor, Project X,  Batman Begins, Captain America) *Nur 7,50 Euro pro Blu-ray!
*
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 EUR (u. a. Andreas Gabalier, Status Quo, Jack Beauregard, Mixhell)
*NEU* - Zero Dark Thirty [Blu-ray] (14,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TP-Link N300 WLAN-n Repeater als eBay WOW *26,90*
- Samsung UE32F5070 32 Zoll als eBay WOW *349,00*
- Teufel Aureol Real Kopfhörer als eBay Deal *77,77*
- 14 Uhr: Brother FAX 2840 Faxgerät


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

naja mache Aktionen kann man sich auch sparen =>
*TOP-AKTION* 			 - Amazon kontert Saturn-Aktion - 3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen *TIPP* 			 (heute möglicherweise der letzte Tag der Aktion)
Wenn ich die Spiele die ich haben möchte bei Amazon.uk kaufe komme ich ohne diese "Top" Aktion immer noch deutlich  günstiger weg .
Ich schaue mal nach wie das bei den Musik-CDs bzw. BR Filmen ist.
.
Denoch danke für die Info


----------



## Netboy (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (OEM Vollversion, Herstellergelabelt)

*19,99 €* 

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (OEM Vollv kaufen | Hitmeister

Seasonic X-400 FL (SS-400FL2 )

*64,81€*

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003ZWQXUQ/?tag=


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 10.06.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - Dead Space 3 (PC, PS3, Xbox 360) (ab 22,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon Download (8,97)
*NEU* - The Hunter 2013 - Deutsche Wälder Download (10,97)
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 14 EUR (u. a. Death Proof, Passwort Swordfish, Die Goonies, Assassins, Training Day, From Paris with Love, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Moon)
*NEU* - Große Dramen auf Blu-ray unter 10 EUR (u. a. Forrest Gump, The Kings Speech, Der Gott des Gemetzels, Blow, Requiem for a dream)
*NEU* - Vielleicht lieber morgen [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Wie ein einziger Tag [Blu-ray] (7,97)


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke, Blood Dragon ist gekauft!
Finde dass Amazon anfangen sollte alle Spiele auch per Download zu bieten, die sind in der Regel günstiger und ich muss es nur mehr runterladen, installieren und fertig ist es.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mal schätzen dass Amazon das auch anbieten möchte. Aber nicht jeder Publisher findet das toll.


----------



## Spinal (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon bietet Spieledownloads an (zb. Civilisation 5), aber ich vermute du hast recht, dass nicht jeder Publisher da mitmacht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## JohnDonJoe (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warum bekommt man mit "Ach und Krach" Dead Space (XBox360) extrem preisreduziert für nen 30er und für die PS3 die Ltd Edi locker für den gleichen Preis...und warum hab ich mich nur vor 2 Jahren für die XBox entschieden ^^..???
Danke


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 11.06.2013:*
*NEU* 			 - PlayStation 4 - Konsole (399,00)
*NEU* 			 - Xbox One - Konsole (499,00)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D [Blu-ray 3D] (19,99) *5 Euro günstiger!*
*NUR HEUTE* - Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (PC, 100% uncut) (29,97) USK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - Gears Of War: Judgment (Xbox 360, uncut) (24,97) USK 18
*TIPP* 			 - Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon Download (8,97)
*NEU* - Lost - Die komplette sechste Staffel (5 Blu-rays) [Blu-ray] (14,99)
*NEU* - Apocalypse Now (Kinofassung & Redux) - Digital Remastered [Blu-ray] (8,97)


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso Schnäppchen bei den Konsolen 

Die Games sind auch ein bisschen teuer mit 99€  (was natürlich nicht der richtige preis ist, der ist 70€ was trotzdem viel ist)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Games-Preise sind ja auch Platzhalter, schreibt Amazon auch hin. 399 Euro für eine PS4 ist durchaus fair wie ich finde.


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie gesagt, schon klar dass das nicht die richtigen Preise sind. 
Aber UVP Preise als Schnäppchen zu bezeichnen,  naja

Ich würde jeden dazu raten die zweiten oder dritte Auflage der Konsole zu kaufen, Konsole mit Kinderkrankheiten nenene


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jede Wette, dass die Konsole zum Release schnell vergriffen ist und die Preise dann bei eBay und Co. kräftig ansteigen. Daher kann man das schon als Schnäppchen bezeichnen.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich gehe davon aus dass die Spiele wohl 70 Euro kosten werden, was aber trotzdem noch eine Menge ist.


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Jede Wette, dass die Konsole zum Release schnell vergriffen ist und die Preise dann bei eBay und Co. kräftig ansteigen. Daher kann man das schon als Schnäppchen bezeichnen.


 
Das stimmt,  nur will ich keine Konsole mit Kinderkrankheiten


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Low schrieb:


> Das stimmt,  nur will ich keine Konsole mit Kinderkrankheiten


 
Damit hat jeder early adopter zu kämpfen. Aber bis auf zu laute Lüfter, kann nicht viel falsch gehen.

PS: Playstation 4 vorbestellt


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mir eine Konsole kaufe. 

Ich müsste mir einen Fernseher kaufen (600-700 €)???
Konsole 400 €
Spiele (sagen wie mal 10 AAA Titel je 70 € macht 700)
Diese 5 € für den online conent? Was ist damit
Zweiten Controller 50 €

Huch


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Low schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mir eine Konsole kaufe.
> 
> Ich müsste mir einen Fernseher kaufen (600-700 €)???
> Konsole 400 €
> ...


 
Wenn du keinen Fernseher hast, brauchst du eh nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Müsste ich mir erst alles besorgen, Fernsehen gucke ich nur im Internet deshalb habe ich nur einen guten heimkino Beamer


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Low schrieb:


> Müsste ich mir erst alles besorgen, Fernsehen gucke ich nur im Internet deshalb habe ich nur einen guten heimkino Beamer


 
! Du weißt schon, dass du dort auch eine Konsole anstecken kannst. Ich denke mal ein HDMI Anschluss wird der Beamer besitzen ^^


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das schon, nur ist dafür der 3000 € Beamer und die Lampe zu teuer 

Für eine Lampe könnte ich mir einen Fernseher kaufen der dafür besser geeignet ist


----------



## Lude969 (11. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das schon, nur ist dafür der 3000  Beamer und die Lampe zu teuer
> 
> Für eine Lampe könnte ich mir einen Fernseher kaufen der dafür besser geeignet ist



Naja nur fürn paar Filme zu schaun kaufste dir nen 3000 Euro Beamer aber nutzen für ne Konsole willste ihn auch nicht weil dir ne Birne zu viel kostet?!?!

Hab auch nen Lambo nur fahr ich damit nicht, mir is der Sprit einfach zu teuer


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"Paar" Filme ist untertrieben, sind schon über 300 Blurays

Konsole würde halt vieeeeeele Stunden am Tag laufen


----------



## Spinal (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wow, was hast du denn für nen geilen Job, gute Ausrüstung und trotzdem Zeit für viele Stunden Konsole 

Allgemein ist der Preis für die PS4 in meinen Augen absolut in Ordnung. Fernseher sollte ja in den meißten Haushalten vorhanden sein und in den allerseltensten fällen extra für eine Konsole angeschafft werden. Die Spiele mögen teuer sein, aber es wird ja auch Angebote geben. Ich habe schätzungsweise 15 - 20 PS3 Spiele und bezahle meistens 25 - 45 Euro. Schön wäre, wenn PS4 Spiele in etwa das gleiche preisliche Niveau hätten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin Student

Ich hab noch nichtmal einen Fernseher


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ich bin Student
> 
> Ich hab noch nichtmal einen Fernseher



Aber einen 3000€ Beamer.
Reiche Eltern oder Nebenjob?


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Reich nicht aber verdienen gut + 450 Euro job^^


----------



## Pudwerx (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PS4 100 €uro günstiger als die XBOX One, bessere Hardware und keine Always-Online Knebelung.
Wer sich jetzt denn immer noch für eine XBOX One entscheidet dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 13.06.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller (23,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Siedler Online - Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (22,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Xbox 360 250 GB Batman Arkham City [Download] + Darksiders II Bundle (149,00)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - The Last of Us (PS3) (59,95 USK 18)
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 - DualShock 4 Wireless Controller (59,00)
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 - Kamera (49,00)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 14.06.2013:*
*AMAZON KONTERT MÜLLER-AKTION* 			 - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR  (u. a. Ich einfach unverbesserlich, The Dark Knight Rises, Total  Recall, Star Trek, Battleship, Gesetz der Rache, The Amazing Spider-Man,  Project X, Captain America, 96 Hours, Thor, Mission: Impossible Phantom  Protokoll, Ohne Limit, Men in Black 3, Green Lantern) *nur 7,50 pro Blu-ray!*
*NUR HEUTE* - Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 - Collector's Edition (PC) (38,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 - Collector's Edition (PS3) (42,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 - Collector's Edition (Xbox 360) (42,97)
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 - Limited Edition (39,97 anstatt 53,48)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Sigur Ros, Racoon, Jahcoustix, Savoir Adore)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - The Last of Us (PS3) (59,95 USK 18)


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Watch Dogs: DEDSEC Edition ist endlich bei Amazon.de gelistet und vorbestellbar! 

Watch Dogs - DEDSEC_Edition (exklusive bei Amazon.de): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Und zwar für alle Plattformen.

Edit:

Fast & Furious 1-6 im exklusiven Steelbook:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375093&pf_rd_i=301128

Hangover 3 Steelbook:
http://www.amazon.de/Hangover-Steelbook-exklusiv-Amazon-Blu-ray/dp/B00D2VDJ7A/ref=pd_sim_d_1


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bis zu 20% auf die neuen MSI Bords, aber nur noch HEUTE!

MSI-Mainboards für Intel Haswell mit Rabatt günstig online kaufen


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon für 1,99€ kaufen (uPlay-Key) und etwas Gutes tun, da die gesamte Summe für die Flutopfer der Gemeinde Deggendorf gespendet wird. Feine Aktion und guter Shop, bei dem ich schon öfters bestellt habe.


----------



## ReaCT (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein AKG K 701 für 170€? Und das bei Amazon? Hier gehts lang: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000EBBJ6Y/schn2-21 Das ist der bisherige Bestpreis fü den KH


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 17.06.2013:*
*NEU* - Blu-ray Steelbooks zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Safe House, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Scott Pilgrim, American History X, Full Metal Jacket, Sieben)
*NEU* - Green Lantern (Extended Cut) (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (14,97)
*NEU* - Batman Begins [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Where The Trail Ends [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - King - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (13,97)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. Warehouse 13, The Vampire Diaries, The Mentalist, The Big Bang Theory)
*NEU* - Sim City Download (32,97)
*NEU* - BioShock: Infinite (PC, uncut) (29,97) USK 18
*NEU* - BioShock: Infinite Premium Edition (PC, uncut) (34,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Spore Download (4,97)
*NEU* - ANNO 2070: Die Tiefsee (Add-On) Download (21,43)
*NEU* - 2K- und Rockstar Games reduziert  (u. a. BioShock: Infinite für 29,97, Borderlands 2 für 26,99, Max Payne  3 für 18,97, Sid Meier's Civilization V - Gods & Kings (Add-On) für  15,97)


----------



## ReaCT (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ui, wer für wenig Geld einen passablen Spielelaptop sucht, sollte mal den Deal in Betracht ziehen: Samsung Serie 3 350E7C S0B für 429


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_Torchlight_ kostenlos und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Klassiker für kleines Geld? 2013 #NoDRM SUMMER SALE
 
Die Plattform finanziert _Witcher 3_ mit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars mit 100% Rabatt für 1 Cent bei steam 

Edit:  steam hat das Angebot auf -50% Rabatt geändert, ist jetzt bei 9,49€


----------



## last-outlaw (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

zum kostenlosen Torchlight:
gibts ne Mglchkt diese kostenlose DL Version auf deutsch umzustellen ?
Mit "fackelschein 2.0" stürzt das Spiel ab.

edit: erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 19.06.2013:*
*GRATIS* - Torchlight [Download]
*NEU* - Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [Download] (8,97)
*NEU* - Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Teil 2 [Blu-ray] (10,97)
- Blu-ray Steelbooks zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Full Metal Jacket, Safe House, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Scott Pilgrim, American History X, Sieben)
- 2K- und Rockstar Games reduziert  (u. a. BioShock: Infinite für 29,97, Borderlands 2 für 26,99, Max Payne  3 für 18,97, Sid Meier's Civilization V - Gods & Kings (Add-On) für  15,97)
*TIPP* - PlayStation 4 - Konsole (399,00)  				Release angeblich am 21. November!

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- eBook Reader Kobo Touch als eBay WOW *59,99*
- 10 Uhr: Dell C1660w Farblaserdrucker incl. Wlan und Mobile Print *89,00*
- 14 Uhr: Parallels Desktop 8.0 Mac
- 18 Uhr: TCL L32E3000C 81 cm (32 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro Systemblitzgerät E-TTL FW 950 für Canon DSLR Kamera
*TIPP* 			 - 20 Uhr: Crysis 3 Hunter Edition bei Saturn Late Night Shopping zum Top-Preis
*TIPP* 			 - 20 Uhr: Galaxy Tab 2 10,1 Wifi 16 GB weiß bei Saturn Late Night Shopping zum Top-Preis
- 20 Uhr: NIKON J2 Kit+VR 10-30mm schwarz bei Saturn Late Night Shopping zum Top-Preis
- 20 Uhr: PHILIPS 26PFL4007K bei Saturn Late Night Shopping zum Top-Preis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 20.06.2013:*
* NUR HEUTE 			 • Superhelden-Tag bei Amazon* => Alle Angebote im Überblick
*Superhelden auf Blu-ray reduziert*
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- The Dark Knight Rises [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] (44,97)
- Matrix - The Complete Trilogy [Blu-ray] (17,97)
- Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (49,97)
- uvm.*Superhelden-Serien reduziert*
- Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Teil 2 [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Teil 1 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Supernatural - Die komplette fünfte Staffel (+ Bonus DVD) (9,97)
- Smallville - Die komplette neunte Staffel [6 DVDs] (9,97)
- uvm.
- Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Matrix, Batman, Herr der Ringe)
- 3D Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Green Lantern, Die Legende der Wächter)
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*NEU* - Xbox One limitierte Day One Edition (499,00)  				Jetzt doch ohne Online-Zwang und Gebrauchtspielesperre! 
*NEU* - Planet Erde - Die komplette Serie (5 Discs, Softbox) [Blu-ray] (19,99)
*NEU* - Planet der Affen - Legacy Collection [Blu-ray] (19,99)
*NEU* - Man of Steel [Blu-ray] (19,99)
*NEU* - Rambo - The Trilogy - The Ultimate Edition (Uncut) [Blu-ray] (19,99)


----------



## HaCKEr (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Billige PS3 neuster Version : Sony Playstation 3 PS3 Super Silm 12GB schwarz + Dualshock Controller NEU OVP 0711719236054 | eBay


----------



## Original-80 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Angeblich noch knapp 20% des Angebotsbestands einer XFX Radeon HD 7870 Dual Fan 2GB für 159,90€ bei Zack

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 21.06.2013:*
*NEU* - 5 Tage Aktionspreise: Disney/Pixar Blu-ray-Filme reduziert (u. a. Alice im Wunderland 9,97, Tarzan 9,97, Peter Pan 9,97, Pinocchio 9,97)
*NEU* - 5 Tage Aktionspreise: Disney/Pixar 3D-Blu-ray-Filme reduziert (u. a. Rapunzel 15,97, Merida 15,97, Toy Story 2 für 14,97, Ralph reichts 18,97, Oben 15,97)
*NEU* - 5 Tage Aktionspreise: US-Serien-Hits reduziert (u. a. Greys Anatomy, Criminal Minds, Desperate Housewives, Hör mal wer da hämmert, Lost, Scrubs)
*NEU* - 5 Tage Aktionspreise: Action & Fantasy Filme auf Blu-ray reduziert  (u. a. Pirates of the Caribbean Quadrologie (5 Blu-Rays) 21,97, Pirates  of the Caribbean Fremde Gezeiten 8,97, TRON Legacy 8,97, Gefährten  9,97)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Genetikk, Tom Odell, 42 Decibel)
*NUR BIS 15 UHR* - Summer Sale bei GOG.com (u. a. Might and Magic Megapack 8,45, Daedalic Adventure All-Stars 26,19)
*NEU* - Planet Erde - Die komplette Serie (5 Discs, Softbox) [Blu-ray] (19,99)
*NEU* - TrackMania² Stadium [Download] (9,95)
*TIPP* - Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [Download] (8,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 2 TB externe Festplatte von Intenso als eBay WOW *69,99*
- 10 Uhr: HP Compaq CQ58-344SG *279,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer S235HLBbmii 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) IPS Ultra Slim *150,00*
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Harmony 1100
- 14 Uhr: Panasonic TX-P42STW60 107 cm (42 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Belkin F7C01008qad Conserve Switch Überspannungsschutz


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G710+ für *99,90€* bei getgoods.de & hoh.de (Aktionspreis endet in ca. 13h)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 24.06.2013:*
*NEU* - Blu-rays für 8,97 EUR (u. a. Battleship, Snow White & the Huntsman Extended, Gladiator, King Kong, The Big Lebowski)
*NEU* - TV-Serien ab 10,97 EUR (u. a. Monk, Battlestar Galactica, Miami Vice, Magnum, Mord ist ihr Hobby)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 24 EUR (u. a. Transformers 3, 96 Hours, Gesetz der Rache, In Time, Der Gott des Gemetzels, Ohne Limit, Megamind)
*NEU* - True Blood - Die komplette vierte Staffel [Blu-ray] (17,97)
*NEU* - Agent Hamilton 2 - In persönlicher Mission [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Dark Shadows [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Der Lorax 3D (+ Blu-ray + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)
*NEU* - TRON [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (9,99)
*NEU* - TRON Legacy [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - Anno 2070 Limited Edition (39,97)
*NEU* - Sonderangebot für Xbox 360-Konsolen, Games und Zubehör
*NEU* - Tropico Trilogy [Download] (8,97)
*NEU* - Tropico 4 [Download] (10,97)
*NEU* - Flughafen-Feuerwehr-Simulator 2013 (11,97)
*NEU* - Risen 2: Dark Waters Download (12,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed: Revelations Download (12,97)


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Asus GTX 660Ti DirectCU II gibt es gerade bei einginen Händlern für ~219€, darunter auch Hardwareversand.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Sapphire 7970 gibts jetzt im Alternate-Shop bei Meinpaket nochmals günstiger, inkl. Gutscheincode: GEIZHALS8 für gerade einmal ~280€ inkl. Versand! Wer noch einen 10% oder gar 15%-Gutschein besitzt, kann noch deutlich mehr sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 25.06.2013:*
*AKTION ERWEITERT (Amazon VS Media Markt)* 			 - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR  (u. a. Iron Man 1+2, Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich, The Dark Knight  Rises, Total Recall, Star Trek, Battleship, Gesetz der Rache, Project X,  Captain America, 96 Hours, Thor, Mission: Impossible Phantom Protokoll,  Ohne Limit, Men in Black 3, Green Lantern) *nur 7,50 pro Blu-ray!*
*NEU* - Disney's größte Animations-Hits [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (118,99) *11 Euro günstiger*
*NEU* - Millennium Trilogie (+ DVD) [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Fast & Furious 1-5 - The Collection [Blu-ray] (22,97)
*NEU* - Iron Man 3 (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (14,99)
*NEU* - Iron Man 3 (inkl. 2D-Version / Lenticular Cover) [Blu-ray 3D] (17,99)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 26.06.2013:*
*NEU* - Android Tablet PC mit Jelly Bean (Android 4.2) und 7" Capacitive 5 Point Touch Screen (1024 x 600) (59,99)
*NEU* - Apple ME291ZM/A Lightning auf USB Kabel (9,99 inkl. Versand)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer Smartphone und Werkzeugset als eBay WOW
- 10 Uhr: WD My Book Live Duo 4TB *249,00*
- 14 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette erste Staffel (6 DVDs im Digipack)
- 18 Uhr: PlayStation Move Motion-Controller
- 18 Uhr: Alfred Hitchcock Collection: inkl. 3D-Fassung von 'Bei Anruf Mord' (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera (14 Megapixel, Live View, Full-HD-Videofunktion) Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-55 VR Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Telefunken 95052 NCT , Infrarot-Fieberthermometer
- 18 Uhr: LG 42LA6608 106 cm (42 Zoll) 
- 18 Uhr: Xbox 360 250 GB Kinect + Kinect Sports
- 18 Uhr: Vivanco WT 6365 TV Wandhalterung 37 Zoll
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

interessiert vielleicht einige: ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ab 199€ z.b. bei hwv zu haben


----------



## cultraider (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> interessiert vielleicht einige: ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ab 199€ z.b. bei hwv zu haben


 
halbes jahr, 75€ preisverfall


----------



## Scalon (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

eben gesehen:
Im Ubishop gibts Ghost Recon Future Soldier Promo Ubisoft Online Store
Deluxe Edition inklusive Season Pass für 22,48 €
Deluxe Edition alleine kostet 9,99 €


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> interessiert vielleicht einige: ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ab 199€ z.b. bei hwv zu haben


 
Super Angebot, danke. Nehme ich auch im Schnäppchenführer auf.


----------



## DannyL (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cultraider schrieb:


> halbes jahr, 75€ preisverfall


 
Ich habe kurz nach Release knappe 350 Euro bezahlt. Dafür würde ich nun eine 770 GTX bekommen. Aber das ist immer so, entweder zum Original-Preis von Anfang an dabei oder zum Schnäppchenpreis immer hinterher dümpeln. Die Nachfolge-Karte ist ja schließlich auch nun verfügbar.

PS.: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Original Lightning-Kabel, hab ich über meinen Geschenk-Gutschein bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 28.06.2013:*
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben [Blu-ray] (12,90)
*NEU* - Amazon kontert Media Markt (u. a. Flight Blu-ray 12,90, Homeland 1. Staffel Blu-ray 29,00, Ted Blu-ray 9,90, Breaking Bad 5. Staffel 19,90)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Frida Gold, Editors, Jonas Myrin, Torsten Goods)
*NEU* - Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2 - Steelbook [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (29,99)
*TIPP* - ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC (ab 199,09)
*TIPP* - Iron Man 3 (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (14,99)
*TIPP* - Iron Man 3 (inkl. 2D-Version / Lenticular Cover) [Blu-ray 3D] (17,99)
*TIPP* - Blu-rays für 8,97 EUR (u. a. Battleship, Snow White & the Huntsman Extended, Gladiator, King Kong, The Big Lebowski)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung 40 Zoll TV und Casio Digicam als eBay WOW
- 10 Uhr: HP Pavilion G6-2347SG [39cm 15,6"; 4GB RAM; 640GB HDD; Windows 8] *349,00 mit Gutscheincode refresh13*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: Acer ZeroFrame IPS Monitor, 23 Zoll
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 32GB Speicherstick
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8961NB(DE) Wireless-LAN ADSL2+ Modem Router
- 14 Uhr: Plantronics Gaming Headset
- 14 Uhr: Hisense 81,2 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link Nano TL-PA4010PKIT AV500+
- 18 Uhr: Flashstar TV Wandhalterung
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Nano TL-PA2010KIT AV200
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WDR4900 N900 Dualband Gigabit


----------



## mnb93 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 250 Ohm heute bei ZackZack für 199€ und ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## dangee (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mnb93 schrieb:


> Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 250 Ohm heute bei ZackZack für 199€ und ohne Versandkosten.


 
wow das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Ich kann die wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Sendepause (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Xbox Zocker vielleicht interessant: 800er MS Points sind hier grad im   Angebot


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe gerade Windows 7 Professional 64Bit bei Pcfritz für 19,90€ gefunden, gilt nur heute sonst kostet es 29,90€ Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de


----------



## AlexKL77 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 8,90 € Versandkosten machen das Angebot allerdings wieder nur durchschnittlich.
Da kommt man auf Ebay schon wieder billiger weg.


----------



## FetteNase (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s

Für 188,66 Euro bei Amazon

Samsung 840 Pro Series interne SSD-Festplatte 256GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## DET62 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

I-CASES z.Zt. 20% Rabatt.
Falls jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sicht einen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen. 
Der FX 8350 kostet nur 155€ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschlands.
Das ist ja mal ein Angebot oder nicht?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich nehme alles zurück, die positiven Bewertungen sind wohl ein Fake.
Mit dem Anbieter hat man nur Theater.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 02.07.2013:*
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) (21,95)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty (19,99)
*NEU* - Jetzt 20% beim Kauf von zwei Logitech-Produkten sparen
*TIPP* - Lichtmond [3D Blu-ray] (9,97)
*TIPP* - Lichtmond 2 - Universe of Light 3D [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*TIPP* - ANNO 2070 Königsedition Download (25,97)
*TIPP* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (4,97)


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Königsedition reizt mich schon, aber nur wenn uplay nicht wäre...


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Soo schlimm ist uplay nicht, weniger nervig als Origin mMn. Für FC3: BD habe ich mir uplay ja antun müssen, aber ich finde es ganz "ok", mein alter Ubi-Account wurde eh in einen uplay umgewandelt, so habe ich auch gleich noch meine alten Spiele in uplay.


----------



## Phonomaster (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir einfach mal das Odys Neo S 8 Plus 20,3 cm (8 Zoll) Tablet-PC für schlappe 90 Euro bestellt. Wenn es dumm läuft, ist es eine besser Fernbedienung mit Surffunktion.


----------



## Combi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

bei euren amazon blitzangeboten,kommt bei jedem gegenstand immer der mp3 lautsprecher....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Combi schrieb:


> bei euren amazon blitzangeboten,kommt bei jedem gegenstand immer der mp3 lautsprecher....


 
Danke für den Hinweis, habs korrigiert


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 03.07.2013:*
*NEU* - Sid Meier's Civilization V Download (6,94)
*SALE* - Summer Sale bei GOG.com (u. a. Faster Than Light 2,49, Defenders Quest 3,74)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Benzin Strom-Generator als eBay WOW *69,99*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link 200 Nano Powerline Starter Kit TL-PA2010PKIT *24,90*
- 10 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0601-00 tragbarer Bluetooth MP3 Lautsprecher *75,00*
- 10 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0401-88 Kopfhörer mit Display *33,33*
- 14 Uhr: Loewe 51203L00 SoundVision CD-Player und Dockingstation für Apple
- 14 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0602-88-00 tragbarer Bluetooth MP3 Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0603-28 tragbarer MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Camera Casio Exilim EX-ZR400


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und schon wieder verschwende ich hier wertvolle Lebenszeit...

Da liest man bei PCGH:

"*NEU* - Amazon kontert Saturn - 3 TV-Serien für 24 EUR"

Und man denkt natürlich (unter anderem) - WOW, die Sopranos für 24€ !!! 

Als nächstes geht man natürlich auf diesen wunderschön formulierten Link und sucht beispielsweise nach den Sopranos.
(Für alle die es nicht wissen, die Sopranos gibt es teilweise im komplett Paket für circa 50€ - 
derzeit für exakt *"EUR 57,97"*... wer sich den Preisverlauf anschaut wird feststellen, es gab die Komplettbox auch schon für deutlich unter 50€.)

Als nächstes stellt man fest, dass die Sopranos mit ihren 7 Discsets jedoch 7 * 9,97€ kosten.

1. Ist das wesentlich teurer als derzeit die Komplettbox !

2. Ist das definitiv kein Schnäppchen sondern was für Voll*dioten die ~12€ mehr bezahlen wollen !

3. Sind die zuständigen PCGH Redakteure scheinbar nicht in der Lage, Schnäppchen zu erkennen,
diese korrekt auszuformulieren und zu verlinken !!!

Immer wieder landen hier "Schnäppchen", die keine sind (bestes Beispiel die GTX Titan, direkt bei Release...) und immer wieder werden treue PCGH-Leser von PCGH zu Abzocker-Angeboten gelockt.

Super Umgang mit der Community ! Gratz 

PS:

Hier noch der Link zu der Komplettbox der Sopranos (aber vorsicht, bei dem Link verdient PCGH nicht mit...)

*Edit*: PCGH verdient doch mit, da der Link automatisch mit dem PCGH-Tag versehen wird bei Klick, was interessanter Weise auch dazu führt das das snip-me Firefox Addon nicht mehr in der Lage ist, den Preisverlauf anzuzeigen... das ist echt noch dreister als ich bisher annahm !


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein willkürlich herausgegriffenes Beispiel ist leider wenig wert und es zählt der aktuell günstigste Preis und der nicht der tiefste Preis aller Zeiten.

Keine Ahnung wie man dann auf solche Annahmen, wie deine kommen kann.


----------



## -Encore- (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Haha schaut mal was ich gefunden hab. 
Ein Schäppchen...
Asus  G750JW für 1399$
Prozessor: Apple A4 
(Bei der Kurzbeschreibung ist es richtig angegeben, aber bei den detaillierten Infos ist das so angegeben .

Amazon.com: ASUS G750JW-DB71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Und schon wieder verschwende ich hier wertvolle Lebenszeit...
> 
> Da liest man bei PCGH:
> 
> ...



Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wo das Problem ist. Das ist eine Werbung für eine Einzelstaffel-Aktion. Wir sagen nirgendwo, dass das billiger wäre als eine Komplettbox. Das muss ja jeder selbst wissen, ob er noch einige Staffeln bestellen will oder das Komplettpaket.

Und wo haben wir denn "Abzocker-Angebote" verlinkt? Kannst Du die freche Unterstellung mit irgendwas belegen?

Was wir mit Shoplinks machen, haben wir schon mehrfach transparent erklärt, unter anderem hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...nks-im-forum-keine-nachteile-fuer-nutzer.html

Dass Snip Me dann nicht mehr geht, wäre mir neu. Zumal wir mit Snip Me eng zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Roman441 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung Galaxy S4 475,95€ bei Handykiste24 Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 16GB Black | Handys nach Hersteller | Mobilfunk | Handykiste24
Als neukunde gibts dann nochmal 5% Rabatt auf die erste bestellung


----------



## DET62 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DET62 schrieb:


> I-CASES z.Zt. 20% Rabatt.
> Falls jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sicht einen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen.
> Der FX 8350 kostet nur 155€ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschlands.
> Das ist ja mal ein Angebot oder nicht?


 
Ich nehme alles zurück, die positiven Bewertungen sind wohl ein Fake.
Mit dem Anbieter hat man nur Theater.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Juli 2013)

PCGH schreibt : 
"3 Tv-Serien für 24€"
Wenn ihr den Unterschied zwischen Serien und einzelnen Staffeln nicht erkennen wollt ist das OK.


----------



## Spinal (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Man kann doch von 3 TV-Serien die erste Staffel kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> PCGH schreibt :
> "3 Tv-Serien für 24€"
> Wenn ihr den Unterschied zwischen Serien und einzelnen Staffeln nicht erkennen wollt ist das OK.


 
Okay, das können wir wirklich besser formulieren, da bin ich bei Dir. Aber zum Rest meines Postings hast Du bisher nichts gesagt.


----------



## Low (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Roman441 schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 475,95€ bei Handykiste24 Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 16GB Black | Handys nach Hersteller | Mobilfunk | Handykiste24
> Als neukunde gibts dann nochmal 5% Rabatt auf die erste bestellung


 
Avast meldet eien bösartige Software wenn ich die Webseite aufrufen will. Keine Ahnung was da los ist :O


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 04.07.2013:*
*+++5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon+++*
- 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR  (u. a. Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Inception, Green Lantern,  Sherlock Holmes, Hangover 2, American History X, Einer flog über das  Kuckucksnest, Herr der Ringe)  				*Nur 6 Euro pro Blu-ray!* 
- 3 TV-Serien für 23 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, Supernatural, Gossip Girl, The Mentalist, Fringe, Boardwalk Empire, Daktari)  				*Nur 7,66 Euro pro Staffel!* 
- Blu-ray Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Matrix Trilogie 14,97, Herr der Ringe Extended Trilogie 49,97, The Dark Knight Trilogie 44,97)
- Neue Blu-ray-Filme reduziert (u. a. Argo 8,90, Mad Max 2 für 8,97)
- TV-Komplettboxen reduziert (u. a. Chuck, One Tree Hill, Friends, True Blood, The Wire, Alf)
- Zu der Übersichtsseite mit allen Angeboten
*+++5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon+++

**NEU* - Amazon kontert Media Markt  (u. a. Project X Blu-ray 7,99, Der Diktator Blu-ray 8,90, Die Monster  AG Blu-ray 8,90, Safe House Blu-ray 8,90, Der gestiefelte Kater Blu-ray  8,90)
*NEU* - Amazon kontert Saturn - 3 TV-Serien für 24 EUR  (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, True Blood, 24, Bones, Criminal Minds, Die  Sopranos, Friends, How I Met Your Mother, King of Queens, Scrubs, Two  and a half Men)  				*Nur 8 Euro pro Staffel!* 
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Pre-Order Edition (PC) (59,99)
*NEU* - Sid Meier's Civilization V Download (6,94)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Okay, das können wir wirklich besser formulieren, da bin ich bei Dir. Aber zum Rest meines Postings hast Du bisher nichts gesagt.


 
OK, dann verstehen wir uns ja grundsätzlich 

Bezüglich "Abzocker-Angebote" entschuldige ich mich, das war übertrieben von mir formuliert !

Aber von Redakteuren erwarte ich generell eine gewisse eigene Recherche und manchmal habe ich in diesem Thread das Gefühl, dass einfach die Vorlagen von Amazon 1:1 übernommen werden...

Bezüglich SnipMe ist es bei mir tatsächlich so, dass wenn ich auf den von mir eingefügten Link klicke, lande ich nicht auf dem von mir erstellten Link mit SnipMe Unterstützung, sondern auf einem scheinbar automatisch generierten, der das PCGH Tag trägt und (mir jedenfalls) keine SnipMe Funktion mehr bietet - könnt Ihr ja gerne mal simulieren...

In diesem Sinne, auf die weitere Schnäppchenjagd 

*Edit:*

Jetzt sehe ich gerade wieder bei meinem Vorposter:
"3 TV-Serien für 23 EUR"

Amazon hingegen formuliert das so:
"3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 23 EUR"

Ihr negiert das Ganze mittlerweile mit:
"*Nur 7,66 Euro pro Staffel!*"

Aber warum dann Eingangs überhaupt diese irreführende Werbung ?!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Weitere Top-Angebote von heute:
*NEU* - Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim (99,00) Amazon kontert  				*Media-Markt-Angebot* 
*NEU* - Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (uncut) (19,00 USK 18) *16 Euro günstiger!*
*NEU* - Sim City (37,00)


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX660Ti  2gb von asus grad für 199€ im angebot.

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Species0001 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

19,- EUR für Crysis 3 klingt ja erstma super, aber es ärgert mich doch jedes Mal, wenn ich dann sehe, dass 5,- EUR wegen USK 18 dazu kommen... -.-
Was solls, ich kaufs trotzdem. 
Also danke für das Schnäppchen. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 05.07.2013:*
*NEU* - Kindle Fire HD-Tablet (169,00 anstatt 199,00)
*NEU* - Samsung 840 Pro Series interne SSD-Festplatte 256GB (196,90)
*NEU* - Netgear ReadyNAS 102 (169,00) *inkl. 50-Euro-Alternate-Gutschein*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10er Set Energiesparlampen als eBay WOW *11,11*
- 10 Uhr: HP Envy DV7-7346SG [43cm 17,3; i5; 16GB; 1000GB; Nvidia GT635; WIN8] *599,00*


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier noch etwas:

Kostenlose PlayStation 3 Konsole beim Kauf eines 3D-Plasma-Fernsehers von Panasonic

Amazon.de: Games: Nintendo 3DS XL im Sparpaket

http://www.amazon.de/einfach-unverb...373015375&sr=1-2&keywords=exklusiv+bei+amazon

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2 BD 2 Disc Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Filme & TV

http://www.amazon.de/Star-Trek-Gene...73015428&sr=1-47&keywords=exklusiv+bei+amazon

http://www.amazon.de/Der-Pate-40-Ja...73015514&sr=1-83&keywords=exklusiv+bei+amazon

The Green Hornet Limited Steelbook Edition Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Seth Rogen, Cameron Diaz, Christoph Waltz, Edward Furlong, Edward James Olmos, Michel Gondry: Filme & TV


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fifa 13 für nur dreizehn euro FIFA 13 kaufen, FIFA 2013 kaufen, FIFA13 - MMOGA Seriöser Keystore.


----------



## mnb93 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro für 149,90€


----------



## _PeG_ (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Fifa 13 für nur dreizehn euro FIFA 13 kaufen, FIFA 2013 kaufen, FIFA13 - MMOGA Seriöser Keystore.


 
das funktioniert auch wirklich?? gibt ja auch unseriöse seiten mit solchen angeboten..


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 08.07.2013:*
*NEU* - The Dark Knight Rises [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - More than Honey [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Die Vermessung der Welt (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (23,97)
*NEU* - Comedy-Kracher auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Pastewka - 6. Staffel 17,65, Doc West - Nobody ist zurück [Blu-ray] 8,97, Mario Barth 16,97)
*NEU* - Jede Blu-ray nur 6,97 EUR (u. a. 8 Mile, The Illusionist, Oldboy, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr, Buried, Little Big Soldier, Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson)
*NEU* - Flashpoint - Das Spezialkommando (Staffeln ab 9,97 EUR)
*MORGEN RELEASE*- Leisure Suit Larry Reloaded (18,99)
*NEU* - ANNO 1701 Download (4,97)
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 Limited Edition (39,97)
*NEU* - Fussball Manager 13 Download (24,97)


----------



## Netboy (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Windows 7 64 Bit Professional SP1 für *15,90 €* Versandkostenfreie Lieferung!

http://www.pcfritz.de/software/betriebssystem/windows-7-professional/10264/windows-7-professional-64-bit

für den Preis GutscheinCode nutzen 

*Gutschein: Win7-PBA*
(4€)

Die Seite ist alledings etwas überlastet


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute morgen gab es das noch für 19,90€ und da war die Seite noch nicht überlastet und etwas ist auch untertrieben.
Wo muss man eigentlich den Code eingeben?


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate
von 479€ auf 339,90€ gesenkt und damit laut portal 29% günstiger..


----------



## Original-80 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate
> von 479€ auf 339,90€ gesenkt und damit laut portal 29% günstiger..




Die RipjawsX hättest Du aber auch gleich erwähnen können  . Die sind laut geizhals tatsächlich erst ab etwa 60€ zu bekommen und die Zacker hauen sie für knapp 40€ raus.

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## RaKeOr (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Netboy schrieb:


> Windows 7 64 Bit Professional SP1 für *15,90 €* Versandkostenfreie Lieferung!
> 
> Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de
> 
> ...



Die Seite funzt wieder.
Windows 7 HP & Prof. 64 bit für 24,90 € inkl. Versand.
Gutschein funktioniert aber nicht mehr, trotzdem ein super Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 09.07.2013:*
*TIPP* - Pink - Funhouse Tour/Live in Australia [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*TIPP* - Coldplay - Live 2012 (+ CD) [Blu-ray] (9,08)
*TIPP* - Bon Jovi - Live at Madison Square Garden [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*TIPP* - Die Fantastischen Vier - MTV Unplugged II [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*TIPP* - London Calling: Live in Hyde Park [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*NEU* - Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. AF-S DX 18-55 VR Objektiv (319,00)

- Panasonic TX-L32EM6 als eBay WOW *299,00*
- 10 Uhr: WD My Net N600 HD Dual Band Router 300Mbit/s *29,90*
- 14 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix L610 Kompaktkamera rot
- 14 Uhr: Karcher BT 4220-B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0004-21 tragbarer Bluetooth MP3
- 14 Uhr: Harman Kardon AVR 365 7.1 A/V Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Mantona Premium Biker SLR-Kameratasche
- 18 Uhr: Raynox DCR-250 Makro Vorsatz
*NUR HEUTE* - Samsung UE55F6470 (999,00)


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Die RipjawsX hättest Du aber auch gleich erwähnen können  . Die sind laut geizhals tatsächlich erst ab etwa 60€ zu bekommen und die Zacker hauen sie für knapp 40€ raus.
> 
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Gibt es aber erst seit heute morgen 9Uhr bei ZackZack im Angebot.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich habe da mal ein wahres Schnäppchen:

Tahiti LE mit leiser Kühlung für nur 169 EUR inkl. 4 Gratisgames gefällig?

2048MB XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Double Dissipation Edition

Jetzt werdet Ihr sagen: Wieso? XFX bietet doch gar keine Tahiti LE-Karte an...
Falsch! Aufgrund einiger Nutzerbewertungen (XFX-Karte mit Tahiti LE erhalten, 1x8 Pin und 1x6 Pin) wollte ich das bei der o.g. verlinkten Karte mal ausprobieren.

Auf dem Karton stand die Artikelnummer FX-787A-CDFC, auf der Karte etwas wie "FX-787A-CD" (meine ich).
Karte eingebaut, GPUz angeschmissen, und die Bestätigung: Tahiti LE und 1536 Streamprozessoren. 
GPU: 1000 MHz, VRAM 1250 MHz.

Habe mal gegoogelt, und in England gibt es tatsächlich so eine Karte (Art. FX-787A-CNAC).

Und jetzt der Clou: Die Karte ist unter Last sehr leise!

Das stellt meines Erachtens den kompletten Preisbereich in diesem Segment auf den Kopf. Bisher galt bei Tahiti LE:
Karte mit Brüllkühlung (Powercolor Myst, VTX Black, Club3D Jokercard) für 190 EUR oder die
Sapphire HD7870 XT Boost für jetzt ca. 215-220 EUR, wenn man es doch leise haben möchte (die für den Preis mMn schon eigentlich kein Schnäppchen mehr ist, da man die GTX660 Ti für 199 EUR bekommt).

Fazit: 
Die XFX mit Tahiti LE für 169 EUR inkl. 4 Gratisgames bietet das optimale P/L-Verhältnis in diesem Segment und lässt selbst das ehemalige Schnäppchen (GTX660 Ti für 199 EUR) teuer erscheinen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat das Teil einen Boost, d.h. die 1.000 MHz sind nur der Best Case?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@freyny80
Habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber das soll Glücksache sein denn so wie ich gehört habe sind es nicht alle.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Karte ist bei einem Kumpel verbaut, daher habe ich leider keine weiteren Infos.
Er hat nur auf der ersten Seite von GPUz nachgeschaut.

Edit:
Zum Boost habe ich das hier gefunden: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/900#post_19765086
"This is a little different that your usual Tahiti LE cards. Rather than  messing about with the BIOS boost clocks, XFX have instead wacked it up  to 1GHz on the core 24/7."

Also anscheinend kein Boost (was ja nicht unbedingt von Nachteil ist)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist bei einem Kumpel verbaut, daher habe ich leider keine weiteren Infos.
> Er hat nur auf der ersten Seite von GPUz nachgeschaut.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Ich habe es mal im Schnäppchenführer aufgenommen, danke für die Info.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 10.07.2013:*
*NEU* - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist gratis beim Kauf einer Geforce-Grafikkarte
*NEU* - Die Ärzte Live - Die Nacht der Dämonen (Deluxe Edition Digipack inkl. Buch + USB Stick) [Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition] (36,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Humax PR-HD1000 Sat als eBay WOW *39,00*
- 10 Uhr: Kyocera FS-1061DN Monolaserdrucker *99,90*
- 10 Uhr: Marware Atlas Kindle Hülle *9,99*
- 10 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0003-29 tragbarer Lautsprecher *24,99*
- 14 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security 2013 1PC
- 18 Uhr: CorelDRAW Home & Student Suite X6
- 20 Uhr: Late Night Shopping bei Saturn (u. a. Apple TV, Acer 7-Zoll-Tablet)


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei ZackZack gibt es das HP 650 (H5K65EA#ABD) für 209,90€ ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Normalerweise kostet das überall um die 250€ HP 650, Pentium 2020M, 2GB RAM, 320GB (H5K65EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wem 2GB RAM nicht reichen, für den gibt es auch noch einen 2GB RAM Riegel für 14,99€ extra zu kaufen ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal, weiß gerade nicht wie die Speicherpreise im Notebookbereich sind von daher ist das vielleicht gar kein Schnäppchen.

Beide Angebote gelten bis morgen um 18Uhr wenn es denn nicht vorher ausverkauft ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

falls man sich beeilt: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual-X Cooler Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

edit: is weg


----------



## polarwolf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Edit: Angebot gilt nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 11.07.2013:*
*GRATIS* - Angry Birds Star Wars für iOS
*NEU* - Pre-Order-Aktion: Batman: Arkham Origins Steel Box gratis
*NEU* - PES 2014 - Pro Evolution Soccer (PC) (39,95)
*NEU* - Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [Blu-ray] (26,45)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung UE40F6500 Smart als eBay WOW *555,00*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung Serie 3 350E7C S0A mit Core i3, 8GB, 750GB, HD 7670M Grafik *499,00*
- 10 Uhr: Hyundai LIF-V-10003 Sunshine Cam HD Multimedia-Sonnenbrille
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S24C200BL 24 Zoll LED-Monitor
- 10 Uhr: Huawei E5331 MIFI Wifi Router Modem
- 14 Uhr: Harman Kardon AVR 165 5.1 A/V Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Bluetooth-Tastatur
- 14 Uhr: Karcher BT 4220-W Bluetooth-Stereo-Lautsprecher


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 12.07.2013:*
*NEU* - Steam-Summer-Sale (u. a. Bioshock Infinite 24,99, Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99, Don't Starve 8,39)
*NEU* - Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster Limited Edition (PS3) (44,99)
*NEU* - Max Payne 3 PS3 (20,13)
*TIPP* - Pre-Order-Aktion: Batman: Arkham Origins Steel Box gratis
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Muso, Shindy, King Conquer, The Elwins)
*NEU* - Silver Linings [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (86,99) *10 Euro günstiger*
*NEU* - High Powered 1mW Military Grade grüne Strahl Laserpointer (8,70 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Asus MeMO Pad HD 7 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC (149,00)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 (79,30 mit Gutschein ADOBELR5)
*NEU* - Pre-Order-Aktion: Batman: Arkham Origins Steel Box gratis


----------



## appleandy3 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ich weiß nicht ganz genau,  ob das ein Schnäppchen ist, aber ich poste es lieber mal rein. 

Remarketinghits | Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan Black Edition 

XFX Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan Black Editionxfx

statt € 359,00**
nur € 254,00*

ist halt gebraucht, aber von Alternate


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lohnt der Kauf von der XFX?


----------



## labernet (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=18267

kostet normalerweise 60 Euro, sowie 15 Euro das Mousepad, daher kein Schlechter Deal :o


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das BitFenix Prodigy in schwarz gibt es nur heute für 49,90€ bei Caseking Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör
Dort gibt es heute noch ein paar andere Artikel im Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ja, genau das hier:


=> 10 Jahre Caseking, neue Angebote, nur heute:
- BitFenix Prodigy in Schwarz 49,90 anstatt 69,90
- Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion PCIe 96,90 anstatt 112
90
- Acer HN274Hbmiiid 27 Zöller 299,90 anstatt 379,90
- SteelSeries Spectrum 5xB Gaming Headset 27,90 anstatt 39,90
- Avexir Core Series Blue LED RAM DDR3-1600 8 GB Kit 54,90 anstatt 74,90
- Akasa AK-CC4008HP01 Venom Voodoo CPU-Kühler - 120 mm 24,90 anstatt 39,90
- Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive 179,90 anstatt 199,90
- Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550 Watt Netzteil mit 80 Plus Gold 49,90 anstatt 79,90
- Silverstone SST-LC13B-E USB 3.0 La Scala 89,90 anstatt 107,90


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei zack Zack gibt es bis morgen Abend 18Uhr das Sharkoon T9 Economy für 29,99€ ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal, außer es ist vorher ausverkauft.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juli 2013)

Costum hd 7950 für 200€: POWERCOLOR HD 7950 V2


----------



## PCGH_Markus (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 24.07.2013:
NEU* - Amazon kontert Saturn: Musik-Blu-rays für je 8,99 und DVDs für 4,99  (Blu-rays u. a.: Coldplay Live 2012 +CD, Queen, Iron Maiden, Volbeat,  Placebo - DVDs u. a.: Simon & Garfunkel, Michael Jackson, Rihanna)
*NEU* - Elektronik- u. Computerzubehör bei Amazon bis zu 50% reduziert
*NEU* - Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy (Limited Collector's Edition inkl. T-Rex Figur) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (32,99)
*NEU* - Hama Anti Dust Reinigungsspray, 100 ml (13,14 inkl. Versand)
*TOPSELLER *- Arctic Fan Breeze Pro USB Ventilator mit 4fach USB Hub (12,81 inkl. Versand) *TIPP*
*NEU* - CSL - USB-Ventilator PC / Notebook in schwarz (9,85 inkl. Versand) *TIPP*
*NEU* - Speedlink Aero Flexible USB-Ventilator (10,99 inkl. Versand) *TIPP*
*NEU* - SanDisk Micro SDHC 8GB Class 4 Speicherkarte (7,11 + 3,- Euro Versand)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Grand Theft Auto V - Special Edition PS3/Xbox 360 (79,99) mit Vorbesteller-Bonus - Release 17.09.


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2013)

Für Mac User:
https://stacksocial.com/sales/the-mac-freebie-bundle-2-0?aid=a-3vwgdgz8

Denon Dockingstation: Über 150€ Ersparniss.
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=290947971436


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bis 21Uhr gibt es noch Crucial 4GB 1600MHz RAM für 23,99€ bei Zack Zack ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Markus (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 25.07.2013:
AKTION* - Filme & TV Summer Sale bei Amazon
 - Box-Sets & Komplettboxen (u. a. Ice Age 1-4 Mammut-Box 22,97, X-Men Trilogie 18,97, Wall Street  1+2 11,97, Prison Break - Die komplette Serie 64,97, Men in Black 1-3  Alien Pack 27,97, Planet der Affen/Planet der Affen Prevolution 12,97)
- Blu-ray 3D (u. a. Men in Black 3, Underworld Awakening, Titanic)
- Blu-ray Schnäppchen (u. a. Das Geheimnis der Einhorn, District 9 u. Salt je 8,97, 21 Jump Street 7,99)
- James Bond (u. a. Skyfall 11,97, Der Morgen stirbt nie, Goldeneye, Feuerball u. Goldfinger je 8,97)
- TV-Serien  (u. a. Breaking Bad, Die Simpsons u. How I Met Your Mother je Staffel  10,97, Stargate Kommando SG-1 61 Discs + Bonus-DVD 69,97, Breaking Bad  Blu-ray 15,97)
- Highlights der Aktion (u. a. Django Unchained, Avatar 3D+2D+DVD 22,97, James Bond 007 Skyfall 11,97, Stirb langsam 1-5 32,97)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*TIPP* - Amazon kontert Saturn: Musik-Blu-rays für je 8,99 und DVDs für 4,99  (Blu-rays u. a. Coldplay Live 2012 +CD, Queen, Iron Maiden, Volbeat,  Placebo, Dio - DVDs u. a. Simon & Garfunkel, Michael Jackson,  Rihanna, Amy Winehouse)
*
• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TP-Link TL-PA2010PKIT AV200 Nano Powerlineadapter Kit mit Steckdose 200Mbit als eBay WOW *29,90*
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili KFZ Halterung vibrationsfrei für Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 mit KFZ Ladekabel (12V, 24V, schwarz)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Monitor S24B350HS LED 60,96 cm (24") TFT (HDMI, VGA, 2ms)
- 14 Uhr: Nikon 1 S1 Systemkamera (10MP, 3"-LCD-Display, Full HD) Kit inkl. 1 Nikkor 11-27,5 mm Objektiv, in diversen Farben
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili Dockingstation Wave für Apple iPhone 4S / 4 / 3Gs / 3 / iPod Touch 4 / 3 Tischladestation, weiss


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr 2GB für 336,90€ bei Zack Zack ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Markus (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 26.07.2013:
**BESTSELLER - *Diablo III vorbestellen u. Gratis-Steelbook + Bonus-Features erhalten PS3/Xbox 360 (ab 57,99) - Release 03.09.
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5,- Euro
*NUR HEUTE* - Classic Eric Clapton (International Version) (MP3) (3,99)
*TIPP* - Amazon kontert Saturn: Musik-Blu-rays für je 8,99 und DVDs für 4,99  (Blu-rays u. a. Coldplay Live 2012 +CD, Queen, Iron Maiden, Volbeat,  Placebo, Dio - DVDs u. a. Simon & Garfunkel, Michael Jackson,  Rihanna, Amy Winehouse)
*AKTION* - Filme & TV Summer Sale bei Amazon (u. a. Ice Age 1-4 Mammut-Box 22,97, X-Men Trilogie 18,97, Wall Street  1+2 11,97, Prison Break - Die komplette Serie 64,97, Men in Black 1-3  Alien Pack 27,97, Planet der Affen/Planet der Affen Prevolution 12,97, Breaking Bad Blu-ray 15,97, James Bond Skyfall 11,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Philips Dockingstation DS6200 für iPod/iPhone schwarz als eBay WOW *79,90*
- Philips Fidelio SoundRing-Lautsprecher DS3800W Airplay kabellos grau als eBay WOW *79,90*
- 14 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Aufsteckbürsten Precision Clean (4er Pack) *9,50*
- 14 Uhr: Asus F55C-SX048H 15,6" (Intel Core i3 2328M 2,2GHz, 4GB, 500GB HDD, DVD, Win 8) *339,00*
- 14 Uhr: Olympus PEN E-P3 Systemkamera (12MP, 3"-Display, Bildstabilisator, Full-HD Video) Kit schwarz* 299,00* *Warteliste*
- 18 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix P520 (18 MP, 42-fach opt. Zoom, 3,2"-Display, Bildstabilisator) in granat-rot, anthrazit oder schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Remington HC5780 Haarschneider Lithium Power


----------



## PCGH_Markus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 27.07.2013:
**VORBESTELLBAR* - PlayStation 4 inkl. Dualshock 4 Controller + DriveClub (439,00)
*BESTSELLER - *Diablo III vorbestellen u. Gratis-Steelbook + Bonus-Features erhalten PS3/Xbox 360 (ab 57,99) - Release 03.09.
*NEU* - Goalzero Solarlade Set Guide 10 Plus Adventure Kit, silber, 19010 (83,99)
*NEU* - DELOCK Kabel USB 3.0 1,8m A-B St/St (6,37 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Wechselrahmen MB-123SK-B SATA II black (41,89)
*NEU* - Gillette Fusion ProGlide Styler 2er Pack (limited Edition - Testwochen) (20,99)
*TIPP* - Amazon kontert Saturn: Musik-Blu-rays für je 8,99 und DVDs für 4,99  (Blu-rays u. a. Coldplay Live 2012 +CD, Queen, Volbeat,  Placebo, Dio - DVDs u. a. Simon & Garfunkel, Michael Jackson,  Rihanna, Amy Winehouse)
*AKTION* - Filme & TV Summer Sale bei Amazon  (u. a. Ice Age 1-4 Mammut-Box 22,97, X-Men Trilogie 18,97, Wall Street  1+2 11,97, Men in Black 1-3 Alien Pack 27,97, Planet der Affen/Planet  der Affen Prevolution 12,97, Das Geheimnis der Einhorn, District 9 u.  Salt je 8,97, Skyfall 11,97, Der Morgen stirbt nie, Goldeneye u.  Feuerball je 8,97, Breaking Bad, Die Simpsons u. How I Met Your Mother  je Staffel 10,97, Stargate Kommando SG-1 61 Discs + Bonus-DVD 69,97,  Breaking Bad Blu-ray 15,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Falk PUR 550 2ND Edition Navigationssystem Westeuropa, Osteuropa als eBay WOW *99,00*
- 14 Uhr: Philips SHL1705WT/10 Leicht-Kopfhörer weiß
- 14 Uhr: Harman Kardon AVR 70 5.1 A/V Receiver mit 3 HDMI-Anschlüssen, 3D fähig schwarz
- 14 Uhr: V-MODA Crossfade LP Over-Ear Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S2700 Digitalkamera in diversen Farben
- 18 Uhr: Acer S276HLtmjj 68,6cm (27") IPS Ultra Slim Zeroframe Design Monitor (LED, VGA, 2x HDMI mit MHL, 6ms) silber


----------



## PCGH_Markus (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 28.07.2013:
*Alle Vorbestellungen mit Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie
*BESTSELLER* - PlayStation 4 inkl. Dualshock 4 Controller + DriveClub (439,00) u.- DriveClub (PS4) (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain PS4 (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - PlayStation 4 - DualShock 4 Controller (59,00)
*TOPSELLER - *Diablo III vorbestellen u. Gratis-Steelbook + Bonus-Features erhalten PS3/Xbox 360 (ab 57,99) - Release 03.09.
*VORBESTELLBAR - *Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers [Blu-ray] (19,99) u. - Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers [3D Blu-ray] (29,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Logitech UE Mobile Boombox 69,00, Canon Ixus 510HS 99,00, Wii Mini 69,00)
*AKTION* - Filme & TV Summer Sale bei Amazon  (u. a. Ice Age 1-4 Mammut-Box 22,97, X-Men Trilogie 18,97, Stirb langsam 1-5 32,97, Der Morgen stirbt nie, Goldeneye u.  Feuerball je 8,97, Breaking Bad Blu-ray 15,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sony Xperia U als eBay WOW *139,00*
- Sarmin nüvi 150T Navigationssystem als eBay WOW *89,90*
- 14 Uhr: Turtle Beach Ear Force PX5hilips SHL1705WT/10 Leicht-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S6500 Digitalkamera in diversen Farben
- 18 Uhr: Epson WorkForce WF-3540DTWF Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker, Scanner, Kopierer, Fax, WiFi, Ethernet)
- 18 Uhr: Wii - Duracell Wii Charger, weiß
- 18 Uhr: PS3 Wireless Controller, w/vibration
- 18 Uhr: Asus F55A-SX048H 15,6" Notebook (Intel Pentium B970 2,3GHz, 4GB, 320GB HDD, Intel HD, DVD, Win 8 )
- 18 Uhr: Musicrocker Tecfreak schwarz wireless
- 19:45 Uhr: LG BP730 3D Blu-ray-Player mit Magic Remote (UltraHD, WiFi, DLNA) schwarz


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anno 2070 - Königs Edition für 30,97€ 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B2I3TUC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Schindlers Liste - 20th Anniversary Edition (Blu-ray) für 18,26€
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B2IIUOC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 29.07.2013:*
*NEU* - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (23,97)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 3,97 inkl. Versand  (u. a. Panzerschiff Graf Spee, Einer kam durch, Seen on IMAX: Ocean  Oasis - Two Worlds One Paradise, Exotisches Salzwasser Aquarium)
*NEU* - Komplettboxen und Boxsets zum Aktionspreis  (u. a. Der Pate Coppola Restoration Blu-ray 22,99, Zurück in die  Zukunft Trilogie Blu-ray 19,97, Indiana Jones The Complete Adventures  Blu-ray 40,97)
*NEU* - Konzerte & Musicals auf Blu-ray reduziert  (u. a. AC/DC Let There Be Rock 8,97, Herbert Grönemeyer Live at  Montreux 2012 für 13,99, Santana Live at Montreux 2011/Greatest Hits  14,97)
*NEU* - Natur-Dokus auf Blu-ray und Blu-ray 3D zum Sonderpreis  (u. a. Deutschland von oben Teil 1 & 2 9,97, Deutschland von oben  Staffel 3 für 14,97, Unsere Ozeane 9,97, Wächter der Wüste 8,97)
*NEU* - Kultfilme und Klassiker auf Blu-ray zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Schlaflos in Seattle 9,97, Philadelphia 9,97, Westworld 8,97)
*NEU* - TV-Serien Klassiker bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Daktari, Alf, Der Prinz von Bel-Air)
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 Königsedition (30,97)
*NEU* - Sim City Download (32,97)
*NEU* - SimCity: Deutsches Stadt-Set (Add-On) [Download-Code] (4,97)
*NEU* - SimCity: Britisches Stadt-Set (Add-On) [Download-Code] (4,97)
*NEU* - SimCity: Französisches Stadt-Set (Add-On) [Download-Code] (4,97)


----------



## _PeG_ (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

in 2 stunden bei _ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal_:

*AKG "Q 701"*

prei steht natürlich jetzt noch nicht fest, aber lohnt sich ja fast immer bei den jungs dort!!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 30.07.2013:*
*TIPP* - PlayStation 4 + DriveClub (419,00) *20-Euro-Gutschein wird automatisch an der Kasse eingelöst!* Das Spiel erhält man also für 20 Euro anstatt 69,99 Euro.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Casio Exilim EX-ZS150 als eBay WOW *84,90*
- 10 Uhr: Apple iPad - 1. Generation - 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G *399,00*
- 10 Uhr: Netgear XAVB2602-100PES Powerline AV+ 200 Nano *37,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR841ND WLAN-Router *19,90*
- 14 Uhr: Acer S236HLtmjj 23 Zoll IPS-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GW2255 21,5 Zoll LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Sony SLT-A65VK SLR-Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: On Networks Fast Ethernet Switch
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit
- 14 Uhr: Trust Wireless Digital TV und Radio
- 14 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1061DN Laserdrucker
- 18 Uhr: Acer G246HYLbmjj 60 cm (24 Zoll IPS)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Z553 2.1 Lautsprechersystem
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer eine AMD APU oder CPU haben will sollte mal bei Mindstar von Mindfactory schauen, denn in der letzten Stunde gab es dauernd AMD APUs und CPUs ziemlich günstig unter anderem den FX-6100 für 53€ den A8-660K für 79€ oder auch den A10-5800K für 68€, A8-6500 für 65€, A8-5500 für 50€.
Jede 5 Minuten ändern sich die Produkte aber sie waren schon oft öfter drin zudem der Preis auch im Browser Cache drin bleibt, do dass Mindfactory mir jetzt immer noch den A8-6600K für 79€ anzeigt MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de

Den Xeon E5-2690 gab es gerade für 1112€ sonst kostet dieser 1700€ oder mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 31.07.2013:*
Amazon kontert Saturn-Angebote
*NEU* - Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (8,99)  				Günstigster Preis seit Release! 
*NEU* - Abraham Lincoln - Vampirjäger (inkl. Wendecover) [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Back in the Game [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Das Bourne Vermächtnis [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Ted [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht (3D-Blu-ray) (14,99)
*NEU* - Der Gestiefelte Kater (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray 3D] (14,99)
*NEU* - Kung Fu Panda 2 (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (14,99)
*NEU* - Megamind (3D-Blu-ray) (14,99)
*NEU* - Monster und Aliens (3D-Blu-ray) (14,99)
*NEU* - Shrek 4 - Für immer Shrek: Das große Finale (3D-Blu-ray) (14,99)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 01.08.2013:*
*NEU* - 3 kaufen, 30 Prozent sparen (u. a. Schindlers Liste Blu-ray, End of Watch, Blu-ray, Pitch Perfect Blu-ray)
*NEU* - Injustice: Götter unter uns PS3 (23,55)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Microsoft Surface 32GB Tablet-PC Windows 8 RT mit 10.1" (25,65cm) Display *299,00*
- Acer Aspire E1-531-10052G50Mnks Notebook *199,00*
- 18 Uhr: Deebot D73 Roboterstaubsauger
- 18 Uhr: LG BP420 3D-Blu-ray-Player


----------



## ryzen1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Sony gibt jetzt auf seiner Webseite "Ende Dezember" als Release-Termin an.




Dass man "Estimated ship date: 12/31/2013" wohl als Platzhalter verstehen kann, muss man nicht sagen oder


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Dass man "Estimated ship date: 12/31/2013" wohl als Platzhalter verstehen kann, muss man nicht sagen oder


 
Estimated ship date? Du bist wohl auf einer anderen Seite. Bei der verlinkten Seite steht "Ende Dezember". 
Playstation 4 | PS4 Konsolen | Überblick | PLAYSTATION4.EU | Playstation 4 | Sony


----------



## ryzen1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Estimated ship date? Du bist wohl auf einer anderen Seite. Bei der verlinkten Seite steht "Ende Dezember".
> Playstation 4 | PS4 Konsolen | Überblick | PLAYSTATION4.EU | Playstation 4 | Sony


 
Ja ich war hier:

Pre Order PS4 | New PS4 – PlayStation 4 Console | Sony Store


----------



## Scalon (3. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

falls der Preis nachher (dem Jugendschutz sei Dank) noch aktuell ist:

Assassin's Creed III Season Pass für 3,22 € (reduziert von 4,95)
Assassin


----------



## DannyL (5. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Starcraft 2 - Addon in der CE, ist gekauft, warte ich schon länger darauf


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 05.08.2013:*
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 22 EUR (u. a. G.I. Joe Geheimauftrag Cobra, The Dark Knight Rises, Project X, Gesetz der Rache)
*NEU* - Romantik & Komödien auf Blu-ray ab 8,97 EUR (Crazy Stupid Love, Vom Winde verweht, Casablanca, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang)
*NEU* - Animationsfilme auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Halo Legends, Ronal der Barbar)
*NEU* - John Dies at the End [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (32,97)
*NEU* - Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (16,97)
*NEU* - Nitro Circus 3D - Der Film [Blu-ray 3D] (12,97)
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon Download (10,46)
*NEU* - Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (12,99)
*NEU* - World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On) - Collector's Edition (40,97)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) - Collector's Edition (40,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI Complete Edition (23,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI Deluxe Edition (8,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI Gold Edition (13,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI - Shades of Darkness Download (14,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI - Pirates of the Savage Sea Add-on [Download] (4,97)
*NEU* - Heroes of Might & Magic VI - Danse Macabre DLC 2 [Download] (4,97)


----------



## M3talGuy (5. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon will die Penthouse und sonstige Erotik-angehauchten Filmchen loswerden, oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Scalon schrieb:


> falls der Preis nachher (dem Jugendschutz sei Dank) noch aktuell ist:
> 
> Assassin's Creed III Season Pass für 3,22 € (reduziert von 4,95)
> Assassin


 
Danke für deinen Beitrag ! :thumbsup:
Auch für 4,95 € ein Schnäppchen und gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 06.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray] (79,99) Vorbestellerpreisgarantie!
*NEU* - 3 TV-Staffeln für 25 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, The Mentalist, True Blood, Supernatural) *Nur 8,33 Euro pro Staffel!

*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini als eBay WOW *209,00*
- 10 Uhr: Ricoh Aficio SP 100e Monolaserdrucker *24,90*
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO SVE1713F4E/W 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Acer X1340WH 3D WXGA DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Musicrocker Tecfreak schwarz wireless
- 19:45 Uhr: LG BH7420P 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 07.08.2013:*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S24B350HS (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor *135,00*
- 10 Uhr: Everki Titan reisefreundlicher Laptop Rucksack für Notebooks *119,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR710N Wireless N Nano Pocket AP/Router/TV Adapter/Repeater *19,90*
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Solar Foliocover schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Hama Notebooktasche
- 14 Uhr: Fujifilm X-S1 Bridge-Kamera inkl. FUJINON
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite Z930-12Z 33,8 cm (13,3)
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler WLAN-Router
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 18 Uhr: Transcend UHS-1 32GB SDHC Class 10
- 18 Uhr: LG BP730 3D Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Z553 2.1 Lautsprechersystem


----------



## omega™ (7. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Radeon HD 7990*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 08.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Man of Steel Ultimate Collectors Edition inkl. Superman-Statue [3D Blu-ray] (99,99)
*NEU* - Das Bourne Vermächtnis [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist vorbestellen und 10 Euro Rabatt erhalten (Aktion bis zum 09.08.)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Teufel Aureol Massive Kopfhörer als eBay WOW *44,44*
- 10 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Network Kit 200MBit *69,90*
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO SVE1512Q1EW.G4 39,4 cm (15,5 Zoll) Notebook
- 18 Uhr: LG BP230 Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: LG NB4530A 2.1 Soundbar Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: LG BH7420P 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: Acer H5370BD 3D DLP-Projektor


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 09.08.2013:*
+++ 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon +++
- Viele Blu-rays für je 7,97 und beim Kauf von 4 Blu-rays noch mal 5 EUR sparen (u. a. The Dark Knight Rises, Project X, Herr der Ringe, Inception, Gremlins 1+2 Collection, Hangover 2, Sherlock Holmes)
- Blu-ray-Boxsets reduziert (u. a. Batman, Stanly Kubrick Collection, Butterfly Effect, Lethal Weapon, Police Academy, Reine Nervensache)
- Blockbuster auf Blu-ray ab 7,97 (u. a. Dark Shadows, Headhunters, Heat, Gran Torino, 300)
- Premium Collection Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Blade Runner, Heat, Matrix, Sieben, The Dark Knight)
- Deutsche Filme auf Blu-ray für 7,97 (u. a. Kokowääh, Männerherzen, Zweiohrküken)
- Klassiker auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Metroplis 16,97, Agenten sterben einsam 7,97, Casablanca 7,97, Ben Hur 7,97)
- Liebesfilme auf Blu-ray für 7,97 (u. a. Das Haus am See, Bodyguard, Mystic River, So spielt das Leben)
- 2 TV-Staffeln für 18 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, True Blood, The Mentalist, Fringe)
- Serien-Komplettboxen reduziert  (u. a. Spacecenter Babylon 5 - Complete Collection [37 DVDs] für 54,97,  Chuck - Die komplette Serie (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [23 DVDs] für  47,97, The Wire Staffel 1-5 Komplettbox für 52,97)
+++

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Nikon D3200 18-55mm Kit als eBay WOW *399,90*
- 10 Uhr: Belkin Docking- und Ladestation für Apple iPhone 5 [zur Verwendung vom eigenen Lightning-Kabel] *14,90*
- 14 Uhr: Philips RQ1285/21 Senso Touch 3D
- 14 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit
- 14 Uhr: Asus F55C-SX048H 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Vermessung der Welt [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Vermessung der Welt (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 50 Film Collection (52 Discs) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 90 Film Collection [98 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (5 Discs) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Gangster Squad (Steelbook) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: LG BP420 3D-Blu-ray-Player
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Argo - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Jack and the Giants [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Pina (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Yogi Bär 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]


----------



## Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei der Warner Box ist nur der erste Harry Potter drin!? Was soll denn der Käse?


----------



## PCGH_Markus (10. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 10.08.2013:
AKTION* - 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon
*GRATIS* - Helidroid 3D : Episode 2 (nur heute)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Lenovo Idea Tab A2107 16GB, UMTS, schwarz, geprüfte B-Ware, als eBay WOW *99,00*
- 10 Uhr: Belkin Docking- und Ladestation für Apple iPhone 5 [zur Verwendung vom eigenen Lightning-Kabel] *14,90*
- 10 Uhr: Beurer BG 17 Glas-Diagnosewaage *17,99*
- 10 Uhr: Oehlbach Crystal Wire B40 Lautsprecherkabel 2x4,0mm², mit Banana-Verbinder glasklar 2.50m *49,90*
- 10 Uhr: Burgmeister Herren-Armbanduhr Melbourne Quarz Analog *69,99*
- 14 Uhr: AKG Q701 Quincy Jones Reference Class Premium Kopfhörer - weiß
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili KFZ Tablet Halterung
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite L855D-10J 15,6" (AMD A8 4500M 1,9GHz, 8GB, 640GB HDD, AMD HD 7640G, DVD, Win 8)
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Zorn der Titanen (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Gangster Squad [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Mann tut was Mann kann [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Jack and the Giants [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Oh Boy [Blu-ray]
*TIPP *             - 18 Uhr: Die Legende der Wächter 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP *             - 18 Uhr: Der Polarexpress 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM SMART 100, monatl. kündbar, O2-Netz [SIM und Micro-SIM]
- 18 Uhr: Sony MEXBT4000U Stereoradio schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Philips DCM3155/12 iPhone/iPod Docking Station 50 Watt RMS (CD, USB, Metal Finishing, wOOx)
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, WLAN, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, USB) schwarz


----------



## InGoodFaith (10. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus GeForce GTX 670 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo ist der Preisvorteil?
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (10. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die kleine Asus GTX 670 gibt es auch schon für 213€ ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Netboy (10. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Uplay Deal der Woche

Anno 2070  PC Download  
Promopreis: * 24,73€*

ANNO 2070™ DLC Komplettepaket  PC Download
Promopreis: * 6,73€*

Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte


----------



## loltheripper (10. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

VTX3D Radeon 7950 für 203,90€ VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition - 3 GB GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3.0 (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHXV3) | Pixmania


----------



## PCGH_Markus (11. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 11.08.2013:
**NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Sony NEX 3NLB + 16-50mm 299,00, Company of Heroes 2 22,00, Apple iPad 4 WiFi 16GB 429,00)
*NEU* - Ohne Limit [Blu-ray] (6,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel - Uncut [Blu-ray] FSK 18 (30,99) - Release 11.11.
*AKTION* - 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Denon Cocoon Home Soundsystem & Dock für iPod/iPhone/iPad in schwarz als eBay WOW *249,00*
- 10 Uhr: Braun Series 3 390cc System Herrenrasierer *88,10*
- 14 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Aufsteckbürsten Precision Clean
- 14 Uhr: Sony Xperia Tablet 10,1" (Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro, Cortex A9, Quad Core 1,5GHz, 2GB, 16GB HDD, Android) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Acer P1500 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor (3.000 ANSI Lumen. 10.000:1, 1920x1080) schwarz
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Green Lantern (Extended Cut) (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Happy Feet 2 (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Alfred Hitchcock Collection: inkl. 3D-Fassung von 'Bei Anruf Mord' (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Schutzengel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Back in the Game [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Die ultimative Griswold Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [4 Blu-rays]
*TIPP *             - 18 Uhr: Matrix Trilogy Steelbook (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP *             - 18 Uhr: Harold & Kumar - Alle Jahre wieder [Blu-ray 3D]
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat DigiCorder HD S3 HDTV Twin-Satellitenreceiver mit Festplatte 320GB (CI+, UPnP, Ethernet)
- 18 Uhr: Oehlbach Crystal Wire B60 Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 6,0mm², mit Banana-Verbinder glasklar 3.00m
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Bluetooth Solar Tastatur Foliocover für Apple iPad 2/3/4 urban grau (QWERTZ)


----------



## Netboy (11. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GIGABYTE HD 7950

"GV-R795WF3-3GD WindForce 3X Rev.2"

*229,90€* @ Zackzack

https://www.zackzack.de/html/index.html


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 12.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Blu-ray Steelbooks zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Lockout 8,99, Safe House 8,99, Kick-Ass 9,97, Tucker & Dale vs. Evil 11,97, Drive 12,97, Black Hawk Down 9,97)
*NEU* - Arbitrage [Blu-ray] (10,97)
*NEU* - Gangster Squad (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (28,99)
*NEU* - Hugo Cabret (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts bis zum 25.08. bestellen und keine Versandkosten für USK-18-Titel bezahlen
*NEU* - Harveys neue Augen (9,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie (17,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (3,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Most Wanted Download (8,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Wicked Chili USB Netzadapter *13,99*
- 10 Uhr: Philips D4051W/38 Schnurloses Telefon DECT *33,33*
- 14 Uhr: Philips SBA3110/00 Tragbarer Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: Asus Vivo Tab TF600T 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Sony SA-NS410 360-Grad-Netzwerklautsprecher
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette dritte Staffel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette vierte Staffel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: LG BP730 3D Blu-ray-Player
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Multischalter 5/8G2
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Person of Interest - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Person of Interest - Die komplette erste Staffel [6 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Mein Freund, der Delfin 3D (+ Blu-ray)


----------



## Original-80 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen.

*NEU* - Blu-ray Steelbooks zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Lockout 8,99, Safe House 8,99, *Kick-Ass 9,97*, Tucker & Dale vs. Evil 11,97, Drive 12,97, Black Hawk Down 9,97)

Kick Ass ist leider nicht bei den Steelbook Angeboten dabei (nur für über 13€). Und ich hab mich schon gefreut, da ich seit der TV-Ausstrahlung vor kurzem auf ein Schnäppchen bei diesem geilen Film warte und mit Start des 2. Teils durchaus die Chance auf ein Amazon-Angebot bestand.


P.S. Danke für die Info Daniel. Da war ich wohl zu spät dran. Sieht mans mal wieder. Immer zusammen mit dem Morgenkaffee erstmal einen Blick auf PCGH werfen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Doch, war heute Morgen noch definitiv drin, scheint aber jetzt ausverkauft zu sein. Ich mache ein Update, danke.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 13.08.2013:*
*NEU* - X-Men - Adamantium Collection inkl. X-Men 1-6 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (119,00)
*NEU* - The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel (inkl. Michonne Figur) [Blu-ray] (64,99)
*NEU* - Mia san Champions [Blu-ray] (17,99)
*NEU* - Sons of Anarchy - Season 1 [Blu-ray] (17,99) Release 16. August
*NEU* - Sony BDP-S3100 Blu-ray-Player (W-LAN, HDMI, HD Upscaler, Internetradio, USB) (59,00)
*NEU* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (9,99 anstatt 17,99)
*NEU* - Gangster Squad (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (18,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: MEDION ERAZER X7819 MD98257 43,9cm(17,3")/Core i7/128GB SSD/GTX 670M/Full-HD *1.149,90*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: WD My Passport Ultra externe Festplatte 2TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), USB 3.0) *111,00*
- 14 Uhr: Asus TAICHI21-CW009H 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Alfred Hitchcocks Bei Anruf Mord [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Becker Ready 50 EU20 Navigationsgerät
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Wire - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [4 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Kampf der Titanen 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] [Special Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: One Tree Hill - Die komplette neunte und letzte Staffel [3 DVDs]


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tapatalk 4 - Community Reader Super Launch Sale
Für eine Woche gibt es den grade aus der Beta entlassenden Tapatalk 4 Community Reader für 99ct statt 4,99$
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 14.08.2013:*
*WIEDER BESTELLBAR* - PlayStation 4 - Konsole (399,00)
*WIEDER BESTELLBAR* - PlayStation 4 - Konsole + DriveClub (439,00)
*NEU* - ARMA 3 Deluxe D1 Edition (42,99) Release 12. September
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die finale Season (2 Discs) [Blu-ray] (26,99) Release 31.12.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 128-GB-SSD von OCZ als eBay WOW *88,00*
- 10 Uhr: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E535 NZRELGE 3260ELG Notebook *399,90*
- 14 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S2700 Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: Philips S10A/38 Digitales Premium Schnurlostelefon
- 18 Uhr: LG BP420 3D-Blu-ray-Player


----------



## Re4dt (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eventuell ein Blick wert. 
Das Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für nur 250€ (Vergleichspreis 299)
Oder FIFA 13 für die Xbox 17€ usw... 
Rausverkauf 14.08.2013 günstig kaufen bei MediaMarkt

Kennt jemand gute Deals Seiten wie mydealz.de z.B?


----------



## Low (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tablet schon ausverkauft


----------



## beren2707 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Humble Bundle Origin und Steam (Dead Space 3, BF3 etc.) - kauft, kauft!!!


----------



## Low (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur Crap diesmal


----------



## >ExX< (14. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Eventuell ein Blick wert.
> Das Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für nur 250€ (Vergleichspreis 299)
> Oder FIFA 13 für die Xbox 17€ usw...
> Rausverkauf 14.08.2013 günstig kaufen bei MediaMarkt
> ...


 
Habe mir gerade 2 mal den 32GB USB Stick gekauft!


----------



## Pepe77 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die VTX3D Radeon 7950 kostet 199,90 €, nicht wie angegeben nur 119,90 €, da hätte ich sofort zugegriffen


----------



## ReaCT (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Pepe77 schrieb:


> Die VTX3D Radeon 7950 kostet 199,90 €, nicht wie angegeben nur 119,90 €, da hätte ich sofort zugegriffen


 Hab schon fast nen Herzanfall bekommen, weil ich mir schon vorgestellt habe wie da "Ausverkauft" steht, da ich nicht früh genug vorbei geschaut hab


----------



## Xylezz (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Hab schon fast nen Herzanfall bekommen, weil ich mir schon vorgestellt habe wie da "Ausverkauft" steht, da ich nicht früh genug vorbei geschaut hab


 
Dito, bei dem Preis hätte ich direkt 2 gekauft und meine GTX 580 wieder ausgemustert


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Hinweis, den Preis habe ich geändert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 15.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Millennium Trilogie (+ DVD) [Blu-ray] (8,75) *Nur 2,92 Euro pro Film!

*
* NUR HEUTE 			 • Tolle Hardware-Angebote zum 10jährigen Caseking-Jubiläum*
- Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 120 GB (74,90 anstatt 89,90)
- Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter (5,90 anstatt 14,90)
- Cooler Master Elite 120 RC-120A-WWN1 Mini ITX Gehäuse - weiß (24,90 anstatt 49,90)
- ASUS Echelon Camo Edition Stereo Gaming Headset (59,90 anstatt 79,90)
- Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-1600, CL10 - 16GB Kit (109,90 anstatt 119,90)
- ROCCAT Kone+ Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi (42,90 anstatt 54,90)
- VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-Edition Boost, 3072 MB DDR5 (199,90 anstatt 229,90)
- EVGA Z77 Stinger, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155 (149,90 anstatt 179,90)
- Lancool K65 Midi-Tower - schwarz (59,90 anstatt 79,90)
- King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle MSI Z87-G45, Intel 4670K +26% (449,90 anstatt 529,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Tintenpatronen im Sparpaket *16,99*
- 10 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1061DN Laserdrucker *87,45*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PTKIT *59,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit *21,00*
* TIPP * - 12 Uhr: Microsoft Surface Windows RT 32 GB *222,00*
- 14 Uhr: Acer G246HYLbmjj 60 cm (24 Zoll IPS)
- 14 Uhr: Fujifilm X100 Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO SVD1321M9EB Touch Triluminus
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Solar Foliocover schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G19s Gaming-Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate CompactFlash 32GB
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Acer H5370BD 3D DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N
- 18 Uhr: LG 23ET83V (23 Zoll) IPS Touch Monitor


----------



## ReaCT (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, den Preis habe ich geändert.


 Ja das heißt aber, dass ich wirklich so ein Angebot verpasst hab *argh* 0.o


----------



## Low (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Surface Angebot ist schon vorbei??


----------



## Xylezz (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja, das war nach wenigen Minuten ausverkauft. Hatte es im Hintergrund offen rein aus Interesse wie schnell es geht...habe mir kurz n Kaffee geholt und es war schon komplett weg 

Zum Glück brauch ich eh kein neues Tablet, mein Transformer Prime hat mich das gleiche gekostet aber inkl. Tastatur Dock


----------



## Low (15. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So 'ne scheiše!


----------



## fiumpf (16. August 2013)

*AW: "1 Dollar spenden und 6 PC-Spiele erhalten, MEGA Aktion"*

Ja doll, fordert die Leute ruhig auf das Paket für nur 1$ abzustauben, packts in die Headline, ....   dass die Leute auch wirklich nur 1$ dafür zahlen...... eklige Headline Computec, eklig....


----------



## Low (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Worum geht es?


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Darum, dass das Humble Bundle ab 1$ angepriesen wurde. Ist durchaus korrekt, da man ab diesem Preis alle Spiele bis auf die zusätzlich freischaltbaren bekommt. Ich sehs so: Besser für 1$ kaufen als gar nicht kaufen. Ich selber habs zweimal gekauft für den Preis, den ich für angemessen hielt. Aber das ist ja das tolle am HB: Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie viel er zu zahlen bereit ist. Dass man im Schnäppchenthread die günstigste Version nennt, um an die Keys zu kommen, ist wohl logisch.


----------



## fiumpf (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Darum, dass das Humble Bundle ab 1$ angepriesen wurde. Ist durchaus korrekt, da man ab diesem Preis alle Spiele bis auf die zusätzlich freischaltbaren bekommt. Ich sehs so: Besser für 1$ kaufen als gar nicht kaufen. Ich selber habs zweimal gekauft für den Preis, den ich für angemessen hielt. Aber das ist ja das tolle am HB: Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie viel er zu zahlen bereit ist. Dass man im Schnäppchenthread die günstigste Version nennt, um an die Keys zu kommen, ist wohl logisch.


 


Sagen wirs mal so: Andere Newsseiten (siehe z.B. 4P) haben das besser hinbekommen und sind definitiv nicht mit dem 1$ ins Gefecht gezogen.


----------



## Yan04 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ganz ehrlich, bei dem was EA teilweise abzieht hab ich kein Problem damit nur den Mindestbetrag zu spenden!
Wenn man wenig spendet schadet man ja keiner Wohltätigkeitsorganisation sondern eigenlich nur EA und die haben es verdient


----------



## starchildx (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Yan04 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei dem was EA teilweise abzieht hab ich kein Problem damit nur den Mindestbetrag zu spenden!
> Wenn man wenig spendet schadet man ja keiner Wohltätigkeitsorganisation sondern eigenlich nur EA und die haben es verdient


 
so ein quatsch. Du "schadest" EA mit jedem Kauf, wenn du wenig zahlst bekommen die Origanisationen auch weniger.
Das ist auch total Asozial von PCGH dass in der Überschrift 1 Euro für 6 Spiele geschrieben wird. Wenn man schon so ein Assi ist dann kann man auch 1 cent spenden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 16.08.2013:*
*MEGA-AKTION* 			 - 1 Dollar spenden und 6 PC-Spiele erhalten  (Dead Space, Burnout Paradise Ultimate, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition,  Mirror's Edge, Dead Space 3, Medal of Honor -> wer knapp 5 Dollar  spendet, bekommt zusätzlich Battlefield 3 und The Sims 3 Starter Pack  dazu)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Emma6, Parasite Single, Death & Taxes)
*NEU* - 10 Prozent Rabatt auf einige MSI-Produkte (u. a. Geforce GTX 760 für 215,91, GTX 770 für 323,91)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Devolo dLan 200 AV Wireless N Starter Kit+ 200MBit *84,90*
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO T1313V1ES 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM SMART 50


----------



## MasterChief0976 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Irgendwie möchte ich die spiele noch nicht mal für 1 Doller haben


----------



## boggler (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



starchildx schrieb:


> so ein quatsch. Du "schadest" EA mit jedem Kauf, wenn du wenig zahlst bekommen die Origanisationen auch weniger.
> Das ist auch total Asozial von PCGH dass in der Überschrift 1 Euro für 6 Spiele geschrieben wird. Wenn man schon so ein Assi ist dann kann man auch 1 cent spenden.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. EA bekommt ausser den neuen Usern nämlich keinen Cent von der Aktion! Das ganze gespendete Geld wird zwischen American Red Cross, American Cancer Society, San Francisco AIDS Foundation, Watsi und Human Rights Campaign aufgeteilt. Wer noch mehr Infos braucht, schaut hier.
PS.:

Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Crysis 2: Maximum Edition
Dead Space
Medal of Honor
Mirror's Edge

Kann man übrigens zusätzlich zu Origin auch noch bei Steam aktivieren.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. August 2013)

*AW: "1 Dollar spenden und 6 PC-Spiele erhalten, MEGA Aktion"*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Ja doll, fordert die Leute ruhig auf das Paket für nur 1$ abzustauben, packts in die Headline, ....   dass die Leute auch wirklich nur 1$ dafür zahlen...... eklige Headline Computec, eklig....


 
Das setze ich bei klarem Menschenstand einfach mal voraus, dass die Leute die es WOLLEN auch mehr als 1 Euro spenden. Auf der Seite steht ja auch wofür das Geld verwendet wird, das muss dann jeder selbst beurteilen. Uns deswegen gleich zu beschimpfen ist "eklig". Lieber spendet ein Leser 1 Euro als gar keinen Euro. So stellen wir zumindest sicher, dass sich jeder die Aktion zumindest mal anschaut. Oder gibts hier nur Bots?


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DANKE!

Hammer, klappt wirklich. Echt gute Spiele.  

Frage mich aber echt wie das gehen kann, so billig kriegt man nicht mal Spiele im Steam Sale


----------



## b0s (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das setze ich bei klarem Menschenstand einfach mal voraus, dass die Leute die es WOLLEN auch mehr als 1 Euro spenden. Auf der Seite steht ja auch wofür das Geld verwendet wird, das muss dann jeder selbst beurteilen. Uns deswegen gleich zu beschimpfen ist "eklig". Lieber spendet ein Leser 1 Euro als gar keinen Euro. So stellen wir zumindest sicher, dass sich jeder die Aktion zumindest mal anschaut. Oder gibts hier nur Bots?


 
Sorry Daniel, da setzt du eindeutig zuviel gedankliche Eigeninitiative und Moralvorstellung voraus. Klaren Menschenverstand? Ernsthaft? Wo und wann kann man das bitte im öffentlichen Raum oder auch im Internet als Voraussetzung sehen?

Mag ja sein, dass deine (zugegebenermaßen wünschenswerte) Vorstellung auf einen Teil der Leserschaft zutrifft, aber der Durchschnittspreis ist nicht umsonst bei mageren, gerad zu makaberen 4,80 $. Das sind sicher nicht nur die nicht-Computec Leser und der Rest der Welt.

Der Haken ist ganz einfach, dass die Suggestion in der Überschrift geradezu dazu auffordert so wenig wie möglich Geld auszugeben, anstatt sich das Bundle anzusehen und dann einen Preis zu zahlen den jeder individuell für sich als angemessen im Hinblick auf die Spende empfindet. Das nehmt Ihr einfach jedem Leser ab und imho reicht es wenn auch nur 10 hergehen und ausschließlich deswegen nur 1 $ bezahlen, anstatt einmal drüber nachgedact zu haben und dann 1, 5, 10, 50, etc $ dafür zahlen und ihr habt damit shcon nen schlechten Dienst erwiesen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso soll ich mehr spenden? 

Ist ein super Preis für die Spiele. Dass dahinter ne Charity-Aktion steckt ist was anderes. Wenn ich spenden will, suche ich mir meine eigenen Initiativen und spende entsprechend. Bei der Auswahl: Nein, danke.


----------



## Low (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> DANKE!
> 
> Hammer, klappt wirklich. Echt gute Spiele.
> 
> Frage mich aber echt wie das gehen kann, so billig kriegt man nicht mal Spiele im Steam Sale


 
Die Keys kommen direkt vom Publisher


----------



## danomat (16. August 2013)

Wie die des machen? Zb ziemlich viele bf3 premium spieler haben 100€ für bf3 ausgegeben. Bf3 50€. Premium 50€. Und ich meine damit keine schnäppchenspieler sonder so gut wie alle clan spieler bzw bf nerds die zum release spielen

Und ka wie des mit spendenqittungen aussieht. 

Aber man merkt ea ist sicherlich kein armer verein


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hab kein paypal und keine Kreditkarte, geht das auch anders zu spenden?


----------



## jamie (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> hab kein paypal und keine Kreditkarte, geht das auch anders zu spenden?


So wie ich das sehe leider net, sonst hätte ich auch schon mal was gespendet.



> Sorry Daniel, da setzt du eindeutig zuviel gedankliche Eigeninitiative und Moralvorstellung voraus. Klaren Menschenverstand? Ernsthaft? Wo und wann kann man das bitte im öffentlichen Raum oder auch im Internet als Voraussetzung sehen?
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass deine (zugegebenermaßen wünschenswerte) Vorstellung auf einen Teil der Leserschaft zutrifft, aber der Durchschnittspreis ist nicht umsonst bei mageren, gerad zu makaberen 4,80 $. Das sind sicher nicht nur die nicht-Computec Leser und der Rest der Welt.
> 
> Der Haken ist ganz einfach, dass die Suggestion in der Überschrift geradezu dazu auffordert so wenig wie möglich Geld auszugeben, anstatt sich das Bundle anzusehen und dann einen Preis zu zahlen den jeder individuell für sich als angemessen im Hinblick auf die Spende empfindet. Das nehmt Ihr einfach jedem Leser ab und imho reicht es wenn auch nur 10 hergehen und ausschließlich deswegen nur 1 $ bezahlen, anstatt einmal drüber nachgedact zu haben und dann 1, 5, 10, 50, etc $ dafür zahlen und ihr habt damit shcon nen schlechten Dienst erwiesen.


Sry, aber das ist mal Bullshit! Würde die Überschrift anders lauten würde kein Cent mehr bei rausspringen sondern eher weniger, weil tendenziell weniger Leute angezogen werden. Und die, die trotzdem spenden, würden trotzdem nicht mehr zahlen.
Somit haben sie her geholfen, weil so dazu beigetragen haben, dass mehr Leute spenden. Darum geht es ja auch. Nicht darum, dass jeder einzelne möglichst viel zahlt.


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich verfüge über Paypal und Kreditkarte, werde mich aber, den Forenregeln entsprechend, hier kaum als Gifter anbieten dürfen, fürchte ich. Vlt. habt ihr ja jemanden in eurem Freundeskreis oder findet jemanden auf Seiten wie mydealz o.ä., der euch das Bundle erwerben kann.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jup. Nur PayPal und Kreditkarte


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eins von beidem würde ich dringend nahelegen, ohne kommt man bei manchen Angeboten wie diesem leider kaum aus. Es gibt ja auch Prepaidkarten, falls man keine richtige KK möchte.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PayPal ist Pflicht finde ich. Ich mache damit alle möglichen Online-Einkäufe.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (17. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 17.08.2013:
NEU* - Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals Collector's Edition (14,97)
*VORBESTELLBAR - *Call of Duty: Ghosts Hardened Edition (PC, PS3/PS4, Xbox 360/Xbox One) (119,00) - Release 05.11.
*GRATIS* - TuneIn Radio Pro App (nur heute)
*NEU* - Einer kam durch [Blu-ray] (2,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Iron Sky - Wir kommen in Frieden! [Blu-ray] [Director's Cut] (17,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - R.I.P.D. - Steelbook [Blu-ray] (35,99) - Release 29.11.
*TOPSELLER* - Millennium Trilogie (+ DVD) [Blu-ray] (8,75) *Nur 2,92 Euro pro Film!*
*TOPSELLER* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (9,99 anstatt 17,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Asus PadFone 10.9cm (4.3") Super AMOLED SmartPhone & 25.7cm (10.1") Tablet *329,00*
- Acer Aspire XC600 Intel Core i5-3350P 3,10GHz, 6GB, 1TB HDD, AMD HD8350, Win8 *399,90*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung T27B550EW 68,5cm (27") LED (TV-Tuner, HDMI, VGA, SCART, 5 ms) schwarz *229,00*
- 14 Uhr: Medion Akoya P7817 17,3"-Notebook (Intel Core i5 3230M 2,6GHz, 8GB, 1TB HDD, GT 730M, Win 8) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 20 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 18 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Rasierer Limited WOW! Editionon
- 18 Uhr: BaByliss E845E Bartschneider 3-Day Waterproof


----------



## PCGH_Markus (18. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 18.08.2013:
**NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Canon EOS 1100D+18-55mm IS II 275,00, NBA 2k13 PS3/Xbox 360 je 11,00, Huawei Ascend Mate black 299,00)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Amazon-Elektronik-Angebote der Woche u. a. - Sony BDP-S3100 Blu-ray-Player (W-LAN, HDMI, HD Upscaler, Internetradio, USB) (59,00) *TIPP*
*NEU* - BIGtec High Speed 7,5m HDMI Kabel 1080p 7,5m St/St vergoldet / schwarz (7,85 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - The Place Promised in Our Early Days [Blu-ray] (9,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote
*- HP Deskjet 3520 e-All-in-One-Drucker Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsgerät *49,90 *
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S27C350H 68,6 cm (27") LED-Backlight (HDMI, 5ms) schwarz glänzend *194,50*
- 10 Uhr: V-MODA Crossfade LP Over-Ear Kopfhörer weiß pearl
- 14 Uhr: Logitech UE Mobile Boombox (Bluetooth) grauweiß/blau
- 14 Uhr: Medion Akoya E7221 17,3" Notebook (Intel Pentium 2020M 2,4GHz, 4GB, 500GB HDD, Win 8) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 6 Stück plus Gratis MACH3 Rasierer (Limited Special Edition)
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Monitor S24C200BL 61 cm (24") LED-Monitor (DVI, 5ms) matt-schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Music Rocker basic Soundsessel in diversen Farben
- 18 Uhr: Musicrocker Tecfreak schwarz wireless
- 18 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Klingen 12 Stück + 2 Gratis Tickets
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, WLAN, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, USB) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Denon Cocoon Wireless-Soundsystem weiß
- 18 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM  SMART 250 monatlich kündbar (500MB Daten-Flat, 250 Frei-Minuten, 250  Frei-SMS, 14,95 Euro/Monat, 15ct Folgeminutenpreis) Vodafone-Netz [SIM  und Micro-SIM]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 19.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Monitor gratis mit MSI GT70 Gaming-Notebook (nur vom 21.08. bis zum 25.08.)
*NEU* - The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] (39,97)                  *absoluter Tiefpreis!* 
*NEU* - Transformers 3 - Dark of the moon (+ Blu-ray 3D) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - 3 kaufen, 30 % sparen (u. a. End of Watch, Schindlers Liste, Pitch Perfect, Die Vögel)
*NEU* - Company of Heroes 2 (29,97)
*NEU* - Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight (Download) (4,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i als eBay WOW *119,00*
- 10 Uhr: Apple iPad mini Wi-Fi 64GB - schwarz/graphit *389,90*
- 10 Uhr: Manna Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 WiFi 3G *14,99*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung T22B350EW/EN 55,9 cm (22 Zoll) *119,00*
- 14 Uhr: Medion Akoya P7816 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Fujitsu Lifebook T902 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Agatha Christie - Poirot Collection 08 [4 DVDs]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Sherlock Holmes Edition [Blu-ray] [Special Collector's Edition]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Dream House [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Robert Rodriguez Collection [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Samsung Monitor S27B970DS 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED
- 18 Uhr: LG BP420 3D-Blu-ray-Player
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Wildes Bayern [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Fast & Furious 1-5 - The Collection [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Logitech G27 Racing PC + PS3 Lenkrad
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Logitech G400s optische Gaming Maus


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (BL3KIT51264BA1339) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
12gb RAM bei Amazon


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LG Monitor kaufen, und Spiele gratis dazu erhalten:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=419644007&pf_rd_i=B00BBN9G7S


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 20.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Samsung 830 Series 64-GB-SSD (47,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Netgear Powerline AV+ 200 Navo als eBay WOW *29,90*
- 14 Uhr: KFZ USB Adapter für Samsung Galaxy
- 14 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S6500 Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: Denon Cocoon Wireless-Soundsystem weiß 
- 14 Uhr: Acer V5-122P 29,4cm (11.6 Zoll) Mini-Book
- 14 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM Data 1 GB
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Frankenweenie [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Battlestar  Galactica - Die komplette Serie (inkl. Battlestar Galactica: Razor /  Battlestar Galactica: The Plan) [Limited Edition] [22 Blu-rays]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Endloser Horizont - Afrika [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Frankenweenie (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Verschwörung - Verrat auf höchster Ebene [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat DIGIT ISIO S1 digitaler HDTV
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink SL-6640-SBK Black Widow
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 21.08.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - OCZ Vertex 3 480GB 2,5 Zoll SATA3 Solid State Drive (rezertifiziert - wie neu) (199,95 + 5,95 Versand)
*NEU* - Die Sims 4 Collector's Edition (99,99)
*NEU* - Die Sims 4 Premium Edition (79,99)
*NEU* - Die Sims 4 - Limited Edition (59,99)
*NEU* - X Rebirth Collectors Edition (PC) (64,99)
*GAMESCOM-DEAL DES TAGES* - Rocksmith 2014 bestellen und 10 EUR sparen

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire XC600 Intel Core i3-3240 3,40 GHz, 2GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Intel HD-Grafik, DOS *259,00*
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire M5-481T-323a4G52Mass 35,6 cm
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X-S1 Bridge-Kamera inkl. FUJINON
- 18 Uhr: LG BP730 3D Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Naruto - Staffel 1: Das Land der Wellen (Episoden 1-19, uncut) [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Naruto Shippuden - Staffel 1: Rettung des Kazekage Gaara, Episoden 221-252 (uncut) [4 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G700s Gaming Lasermaus schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: Sissi 1-3 - Royal Blue Edition [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X100 Digitalkamera


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 22.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Caseking bietet zur Gamescom viele Produkte günstiger an (u. a. Netzteil, Gehäuse, Kühler)
*GAMESCOM-DEAL DES TAGES* - Just Dance 2014 bestellen und 10 EUR sparen

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-122P-42154G50nbb 29,5 cm
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-122P-42154G50nss 29,5 cm
- 14 Uhr: BenQ XL2420T 61 cm (24 Zoll) Gaming LED
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Snow White and the Huntsman - Limited Collection Edition im Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Eden of the East - Die komplette Serie [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Eden of the East - Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: King - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: King - Staffel 2 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: King - Die komplette 1. Staffel [2 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: King - Die komplette 2. Staffel [4 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S digitaler HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für alle Alien-Fans:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3905929457/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
Limitiert auf 660 Stück weltweit. 

Arkham Origins Pre-Aktion:
Pre-Order-Aktion ~ Batman: Arkham Origins

Guild Wars 2 - Heroic Edition:
Guild Wars 2 - Heroic Edition: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für alle die noch auf die schnelle ein sehr günstiges ATX Gehäuse in guter Qualität und Größe suchen:
Cooler Master Elite 430 -> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

...eins davon ist seit gestern meins.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (22. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und noch 5 Tage: https://www.humblebundle.com/

wurde zwar schon auf der PCGH Seite erwähnt, aber wers verpaßt hat


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 23.08.2013:*
*GAMESCOM-DEAL DES TAGES* - Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 bestellen und 10 EUR sparen
*NEU* - Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB (ab 145,54)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Eko Fresh, Y-Titty)
*NEU* - Star Trek: The Next Generation - Season 4 (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (69,99)
*NEU* - Star Trek: Enterprise - Season 2 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (69,99)
*NEU* - The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition (4,99) Steam-Angebot

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung UE42F5000 107cm (42") *389,90*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 32GB *26,50*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR710N Wireless N Nano Pocket *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: AOC 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) *219,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router *49,90*
- 14 Uhr: Olympus PEN E-PM2 Systemkamera Kit
- 14 Uhr: Odys Select 7 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 14 Uhr: LG 22EA63V-P (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Puella Magi Madoka Magica - Die komplette Serie [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Wickie und die starken Männer - Komplettbox [12 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Vielleicht lieber morgen [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Devil May Cry (Collector's Edition) [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Sanctuary - Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Bay [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Solar Foliocover grau


----------



## PCGH_Markus (24. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 24.08.2013:
GAMESCOM-DEAL DES TAGES* - Hot Wheels: World's best driver (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) bestellen und 10 EUR sparen
*VORBESTELLBAR* - The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 6 [Blu-ray] (52,99) u. The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 6 [3 DVDs] (40,99) - Release 22.11. Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie
*NEU* - Roccat ROC-12-900 Isku FX Multicolor Gaming-Tastatur schwarz (79,00)
*GRATIS* - Sleepy Time App (nur heute)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Diesel Herren-Armbanduhr XL Digital Quarz *96,99*
- 14 Uhr: BaByliss E875IE i-Control Bartschneider (inkl. Ladestation), schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Aufsteckbürsten Tiefen-Reinigung 4er Pack
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite U840t-101 14" Ultrabook m. Touchscreen, silber
- 18 Uhr: Nautec No Limit Herren-Armbanduhr Deep Sea Analog Automatik
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV Satelliten-Receiver schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 Gaming-Maus, 6400 dpi, PC u. Mac
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Mumie - Trilogy: Die Mumie + Die Mumie kehrt zurück + Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Spieglein Spieglein - Die wirklich wahre Geschichte von Schneewittchen [Blu-ray]


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

wow 145€ für ne super SSD mit 250GB


----------



## Low (24. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Preise fallen und fallen


----------



## Voodoo2 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> wow 145€ für ne super SSD mit 250GB


 

find ich auch


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bald sind Festplatten ganz abgeschrieben, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht!


----------



## grenn-CB (25. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

-MIRROR-
Erst wenn es 1TB für 120-150€ gibt, vorher mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (25. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 25.08.2013:
GAMESCOM-DEAL DES TAGES* - Batman:  Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS3/Xbox  360 oder LEGO Marvel Super Heroes - Special Edition (exklusiv bei  Amazon.de) PS3 bestellen und 10 EUR sparen
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Canon Ixus 500 83,00,SanDisk Cruzer Edge 64GB 25,00, Apple Mac mini 499,00)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - The Dark Knight Trilogy Steelbook Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (5 Discs) [Blu-ray] (39,97) *TIPP

**• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer H5370BD DLP Beamer, HD Ready 3D, 2500 ANSI Lumen, 13000:1, 3D-fähig über HDMI *419,00*
- 14 Uhr: Acer 15,6" Ultrabook (i5 3337U, 4GB, 256GB SSD, GT730M, DVD, Touchscreen, Win 8) schwarz *759,00*
- 14 Uhr: Sony SLT-A99V SLR-Digitalkamera schwarz *2.222,00*
- 14 Uhr: BenQ W700 DLP-Projektor (3D, 1280 x 720 Pixel, 2200 ANSI Lumen, HD-Ready) weiß *429,00*
- 18 Uhr: BenQ W710ST DLP-Projektor (3D, 1280 x 720 Pixel, 2500 ANSI Lumen, HD-Ready) weiß
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz F.R.E.Q.7 Dolby 7.1 Surround-Sound-Gaming-Headset inkl. Headsetständer
- 18 Uhr: Braun Clean&Renew CCR Reinigungskartusche 5er-Pack
- 18 Uhr: LG BP420 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, LAN, USB) schwarz
*TIPP * 			- 18 Uhr: Logitech G27 Racing PC + PS3 Lenkrad
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Findet Nemo (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Fast & Furious 1-5 - The Collection [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Ralph reichts (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Black Forest 3D- Mystischer Schwarzwald [3D Blu-ray]


----------



## jamie (25. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer grad 'n CPU-Kühler braucht, kann mal bei ZackZack den Brocken 2 für 32 Euronen abstauben. Lohnt net wirklich, weil der Versand auch noch mal 5€ kostet aber wenn man sowieso einen braucht, kann man das Angebot ja mal mitnehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 26.08.2013:*
*+++Aktion: 7 Tage Tiefpreise mit über 5.000 Titeln+++* 
*=>* Alle Angebote im Überblick - hier die besten Titel der Aktion:
*TIPP* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*TIPP* - Gangster Squad [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*TIPP* - Zero Dark Thirty [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*TIPP* - Jack Reacher [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*TIPP* - Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich [Blu-ray] (6,97)
*TIPP* - Matrix Trilogy Steelbook (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*TIPP* - Django Unchained [Blu-ray] (15,97)
*TIPP* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (30,97)
*TIPP* - Die Sopranos - Die ultimative Mafiabox [28 DVDs] (44,97)
- *Blu-rays je 4,97 EUR* (u. a. Evil, Hostage, The Code, The Veteran, Bruce Lee, Hamlet)
- *Blu-rays je 6,97 EUR* (u. a. Ich einfach unverbesserlich, Insidious, Blues Brothers, Shaun of the Dead, The Book of Eli, Hot Fuzz)
- *Blu-rays je 7,97 EUR* (u. a. Project X Extended, Der Diktator, Inception, Headhunters, Inglourious Basterds, Sherlock Holmes, The Dark Knight)
- *Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR* (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Gangster Squad, Der Hobbit, Argo, Gesetz der Rache, Snow White & the Huntsman)
- *Blu-ray 3D zum Sonderpreis* (u. a. Der Hobbit, The Amazing Spider-Man, Die Abenteuer von Tim und Struppi, Men in Black 3)
- *TV-Serien auf Blu-ray reduziert* (u. a. Game of Thrones 2. Staffel 30,97, Breaking Bad 1. Staffel 15,97, Lost 1. Staffel 17,97)
- *FSK-18-Blu-rays reduziert* (u. a. Rambo Trilogy 19,97, Drive Steelbook 11,97, Lethal Weapon 1-4 21,97, Resident Evil: Extinction 9,97)
- *Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert* (u. a. Warrior 9,97, Matrix Trilogy 19,97, Black Hawk Down 9,97, Drive 11,97)
- *TV-Staffeln auf DVD reduziert* (u. a. The Big Bang Theory 4. Staffel 9,97, Breaking Bad 1. Season 10,97, Game of Thrones 1. Staffel 13,97)
- *Komplettboxen reduziert* (u. a. Chuck, Roseanne, Six Feet Under, Friends)
++++


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 27.08.2013:*
*NEU* - Star Trek Into Darkness Superset mit Phaser (Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (69,99)
*NEU* - Der Lorax 3D (+ Blu-ray + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray 3D] (8,97)
*NEU* - Beverly Hills Cop 1-3 - Box [Blu-ray] (17,97)
*NEU* - Das Leben des Brian - The Immaculate Edition [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - FIFA 14 Ultimate (Steelbook exkl. bei Amazon.de) PS3 (79,99)
*NEU* - FIFA 14 Ultimate (Steelbook exkl. bei Amazon.de) Xbox 360 (79,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini (209,00)
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite C850-1MU 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 14 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1041 Laserdrucker
- 18 Uhr: Philips HTL2150/12 SoundBar-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Donzo universal Mini BT v3.0 Bluetooth Tastatur mit Touchpad
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X-S1 Bridge-Kamera inkl. FUJINON
- 18 Uhr: Clicktronic HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G600 Optische Gaming-Maus
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X100 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Maus


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab mal bei der 2. Staffel von Brecking Bad auf Blu Ray zugeschlagen, für 16€ geht das klar. 
Die erste Staffel war mir mit etwas über 300 Minuten zu kurz und ich kuck erstmal wie mir die Serie gefällt. Die Bewertungen sehen aber super aus.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 29.08.2013:*
*TIPP* 			 - 16-GB SDHC Speicherkarte Class 10 *9,99*
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette Serie (Deluxe Gift Set - limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (139,99)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 (39,00 anstatt 72,40)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 & Adobe Premiere Elements 11 (59,00)
*NEU* - Forza Motorsport 5 Steelbook Limited Edition (Xbox One) (79,99)
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole Premium Bundle inkl. Call of Duty: Ghosts (529,99)
*NEU* - ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 64 GB (59,90)
*FREITAG RELEASE* - Harry Potter - Complete Collection [Blu-ray] (49,99)
*NEU* - Google Nexus 4 Smartphone (8 GB) (199,00 anstatt 299,00)
*NEU* - Google Nexus 4 Smartphone (16 GB) (249,00 anstatt 349,00)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (31. August 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 31.08.2013:
**NEU* - Star Trek - Into Darkness [Blu-ray] (17,99) u. - Star Trek - Into Darkness 3D (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D] (25,99) - Release 12.09.
*NEU* - James Dean - Ultimate Collector's Edition (6 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (39,99) - Release 04.10.
*NEU* - Rizzoli & Isles - Die komplette zweite Staffel [4 DVDs] (14,97)
*GRATIS* - Adventure Time Super Jumping Finn Android-App (nur heute)
*DIENSTAG RELEASE* - Total War: Rome II kurz vor Release noch vorbestellen und DLC gratis erhalten
*DIENSTAG RELEASE* - Diablo III vorbestellen u. Gratis-Steelbook + Bonus-Features erhalten PS3/Xbox 360 (ab 55,00)
*NEU* - WD Elements Desktop externe Festplatte 3TB (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), USB 2.0) (98,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater *22,90*
- 14 Uhr: Acer V5-122P 11.6" Mini-Book (Touchscreen, IPS, Dual-Core, 4GB, 500 GB HDD, Win8) silber
- 14 Uhr: Acer V5-122P 11.6" Mini-Book (Touchscreen, IPS, Dual-Core, 4GB, 500 GB HDD, Win8) blau
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO T1313V1ES 13,3" Touch Notebook (i7 3537U 2GHz, 4GB, 500GB HDD, Win 8) silber metallic
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO SVP1321X9EB Touch Triluminus 13,3" Ultrabook (i7 4500U 1,8GHz, 4GB, 128GB SSD, Win 8 Pro) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: V7 Edge Backpack Notebook Rucksack für Notebook bis 43,9cm (17,3") schwarz rot
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Nano TL-PA6010KIT AV600 Gigabit Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set
- 18 Uhr: LG BP420 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, LAN, USB) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1cm (24") Ultra Slim LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 2ms) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link WDR3600 N600 Wireless Dualband-Gigabit-Router
- 18 Uhr: Emporio Armani Herren-Armbanduhr XL Chronograph Quarz
- 18 Uhr: Gillette MACH3-Klingen 20 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 18 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Sensitive Power Rasierer batteriebetrieben WOW Testwochen Limited Edition


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 01.09.2013:
** NUR NOCH HEUTE * - 7 Tage Tiefpreise mit über 5.000 Titeln  (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Gangster Squad, Der Hobbit u. Der Lorax 3D für je  8,97, Ich Einfach unverbesserlich 6,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn-Super-Sunday (u. a. Samsung Galaxy Xcover 99,00, Canon EOS 7D Gehäuse 999,00, Apple Macbook Air 13" 899,00, Apple iPod Touch 16GB 199,00)
*NEU* - Apocalypse Now (Kinofassung & Redux) - Digital Remastered [Blu-ray] (9,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung UE32F5000 81cm (32") LED-TV EU, Full-HD, DVB-T/C, 100Hz, E-Effizienz A *269,90*
- Samsung UE42F5070 107cm (42") LED-TV, EEK A (Full HD, 100Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+) *399,00*
- 10 Uhr: AmazonBasics Hochgeschwindigkeits-HDMI-Kabel (Ethernet, 3D, Audio-Return) 4,57m *8,24*
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion Klingen 12 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 14 Uhr: Acer 15,6" Ultrabook (i5 3337U 1.8GHz, 4GB, 256GB SSD, GT730M, DVD, Touchscreen, Win 8) schwarz 
- 14 Uhr: Sony VAIO Touch Triluminus 13,3" Ultrabook (i7 4500U 1,8GHz, 8GB, 256GB SSD, Win 8 Pro) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Sony SGPT131 Xperia Tablet S 16GB 9,4" (UMTS, Tegra 3 Quad-Core 1,3GHz, 1GB, Android OS) schwarz/silber
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite 14" Ultrabook (i5 3337U 1,8GHz, 8GB, 500GB HDD, Touchscreen, Win 8) silber
- 18 Uhr: LG BP730 3D Blu-ray-Player mit Magic Remote (UltraHD, WiFi, DLNA) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Apple iPod Touch 4G 16GB schwarz
- 18 Uhr: V-MODA Crossfade LP Over-Ear Kopfhörer weiß pearl


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur noch heute: Sky-Abo zum halben Preis! http://www.sky.de/web/cms/de/index.jsp


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur noch heute: Sky-Abo zum halben Preis! http://www.sky.de/web/cms/de/index.jsp



im 1. Jahr!


----------



## eVoX (1. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Redcoon hat einige Beyerdynamic Produkte im Angebot. Das DT 990 PRO und DT 770 Pro gibt es für 129€, anstatt für 159€.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



keinnick schrieb:


> im 1. Jahr!


 
Immerhin!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 02.09.2013:*
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 18 EUR (u. a. Prometheus, Rio, Titanic, Ice Age 4, Das Schweigen der Lämmer, 96 Hours)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 22 EUR (u. a. Argo, The Dark Knight Rises, Project X, Hostage, Sherlock Holmes) 7,33 Euro pro Blu-ray!
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Ronal der Barbar 9,97, The Black Forest 9,97, Cargo 7,97)
*NEU* - 2 3D-Blu-rays kaufen, 10 EUR sparen (u. a. Avatar, Prometheus, Rio, Ice Age 4, Abraham Lincoln, Darkest Hour)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Supernatural, True Blood, Two and a Half Men, Superman, The IT Crowd)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien kaufen, 10 EUR sparen (u. a. New Girl, How I Met Your Mother, Bones, The Simpsons)
*NEU* - Nintendo 2DS (129,99) Release: 12.10.
*NEU* - Games-Aktion: Rennsitz Playseat Evolution M + gratis Zubehör
*NEU* - ANNO 2070: Die Tiefsee (Add-On Download) (14,97)
*NEU* - Jagged Alliance Back in Action DLC 1 Shades of Red [Online Game Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Jagged Alliance: Back in Action [Online Code] (12,97)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 03.09.2013:*
*NEU* - ASUS PQ321QE 4K-Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 3.840 x 2.160 Pixeln (3.499,00) Der erste 4K-Monitor für unter 25.000 Euro
*AMAZON VS MÜLLER* 			 - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Der Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Star Trek, Total Recall, Battleship, RED) *Nur 7,50 pro Blu-ray!*
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Total War: Rome II (48,99)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Diablo III (PS3) (55,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Philips 32PFL3258K/12 81 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher *333,00 anstatt 369,00*
- LENOVO IDEATAB LYNX K3011 M8772GE *299,90*
- 10 Uhr: AmazonBasics Hochgeschwindigkeits-HDMI-Kabel (2,0 Meter) (2 Stück) *7,49*
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Monitor T27B550EW 68,5 cm (27 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Denon AVR-X500 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili 5in1 Adapter für MicroUSB OTG
- 18 Uhr: Fossil Herrenarmbanduhr


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston SSDNow V+200 2,5" SSD 240 GB noch knapp 13 Stunden für 149,90 Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 04.09.2013:*
*NEU* - Deutschland von oben Teil 1 & 2 [Blu-ray] (8,88)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Kindle Paperwhite Version 2.0 (129,00) *Release 09.10.*
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Kindle Paperwhite 3G Version 2.0 (189,00) *Release 09.10.*
*NEU* - Kindle (49,00 anstatt 69,00)
*NEU* - MSI R7850 2GD5/OC (129,90) *VGA-Tipp von Raffael Vötter*


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
> - Philips 32PFL3258K/12 81 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher *333,00 anstatt 369,00*


Wenn ich auf den Link klicke, erscheint aber nicht der 32 Zoll-Philips, sondern der 42 Zoll-TCL...

Gruß


----------



## Klarostorix (4. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist ja auch von gestern


----------



## Lude969 (4. September 2013)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Kingston SSDNow V+200 2,5" SSD 240 GB noch knapp 13 Stunden für 149,90 Versandkostenfrei.



Angebot is zwar schon um aber ein Schnäppchen? Find 150 Euro für 240GB nicht so dolle oder is an der Kingstone was besonderes? Die Samsung Evo die ich im Auge hab gibts für 144 Euro glaub sinds und 250GB gibts dafür.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist definitiv kein Schnäppchen, die Evo ist weitaus besser. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 05.09.2013:*
*AMAZON VS SATURN* 			 - 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Der Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Looper, Argo, Ich einfach unverbesserlich, The Dark Knight Rises, Gran Torino) *NUR 6 EURO PRO BLU-RAY!
*
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (29,00)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray] (20,00)
*NEU* - Tomb Raider (PC) (29,99) USK 18
*6 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - Diablo III (PS3) (49,00)
*RELEASE AM 10. OKTOBER* - OUYA Konsole (119,99)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 06.09.2013:*
*NEU* - Sandisk 256-GB-SSD (SDSSDHP-256G-G25 Ultra Plus) (129,00)

*AMAZON VS MEDIA MARKT* 
- Blu-ray-Steelbooks für 7,90 (u. a. Safe House, Battleship, Snow White & the Huntsman, Scream 4)
- Einzel-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Cloud Atlas 7,90, Der Hobbit 7,90)
- TV-Staffeln auf DVD reduziert (u. a. The Big Bang Theory 4. Staffel 9,90, Game of Thrones 1. Staffel 12,90)
-------------
*NEU* - The Expendables 2 - Back for War (Special Uncut Edition) [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (9,90) USK 18
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Seyo, Jackson Scott, Tanzwut)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (7. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 07.09.2013:
**GRATIS* - Pocket Rally (Android App)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Tomb Raider (PC) USK 18 (24,95)
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) u. a. mit Steelbook (69,99) - Release 30.10.
*NEU* - Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [Download] (8,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- WD My Net 8 Port Gigabit Switch *19,90*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Grundig 40 VLE 830 BL 101,6 cm (40") Edge-LED-Backlight-TV schwarz *349,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch (10/100/1000M RJ45 ports) *21,00*
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion Klingen 12 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR841ND WLAN-Router (300 Mbps, 4-Ethernet-Port, 2 abnehmbare Antennen)
- 14 Uhr: Philips Fidelio P8 (P8BLK/10) Bluetooth Speaker mit Akku, schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Fossil Herren-Armbanduhr Sport Gold Ip Quarz Analog
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Rasierer WOW Limited Edition
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden (deutsches Tastaturlayout, QWERTZ)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G400s optische Gaming Maus schnurgebunden
- 18 Uhr: Sony SLT-A77V SLR-Digitalkamera (24 MP, 7,6cm (3") Display, bildstabilisiert) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X100 Digitalkamera (12 MP, 7,1cm (2,8") Display, HDMI, F 2.0, Festbrennweite F2 23mm)
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X-S1 Bridge-Kamera (12 MP CMOS, 7,6cm (3") Display) inkl. FUJINON Objektiv mit 26-fach Zoom schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, WLAN, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, USB)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (8. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 08.09.2013:
**NUR HEUTE - *Saturn Super Sunday(u.  a. Alcatel One Touch Ultra 995 99,00, Braun Professional Care 500 WOW  Edition CLS 19,99, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 USK 18 PS3/Xbox 360 je  15,00)
*GRATIS* - Music Volume EQ (Android App)
*NEU* - Netgear XAVB5601-100GRS Powerline-Netzwerkadapter KIT (49,90)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Watch Dogs DEDSEC_Edition (exkl. bei Amazon.de) u. a. inkl. Steelbook, Sammlerkarten u. Figur (ab 109,95) - Release 21.11.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Tom Clancy's: The Division PS4 (69,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer P1500 DLP Beamer, FullHD 3D, 3.000 ANSI Lumen, 10.000:1 Kontrast, 3D-fähig über HDMI *599,90*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Samsung UE46F5070 116cm (46") LED-Backlight-TV schwarz *469,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *44,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router schwarz *49,90*
- 10 Uhr: Philips SBT550WHI/12 kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth weiß *64,99*
- 14 Uhr: Everki Versa Backpack 14,1"
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 64GB USB-Stick USB 2.0 [Amazon Frustfreie Verpackung]
- 14 Uhr: Sony HDR-AS15 Action-Cam Camcorder für Motor-/Fahrradsportarten mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung, schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Acer X1340WH 3D WXGA DLP-Projektor weiß
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Styler WOW Testwochen Limited Edition
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PTKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 3er Set
- 18 Uhr: Samsung HT-F4550 3D 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinoanlage
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-55 VR Objektiv schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Son of Hibachi 110-100 Holzkohlegrill
- 18 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF360 JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Asus F55A-SX172DU 15,6" Notebook (Pentium 2020M 2,4GHz, 4GB, 500GB HDD, DVD, Linux) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Acer P1500 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor schwarz


----------



## Original-80 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Noch 31h lang FarCry 3 bei Steam für 14,99€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 09.09.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger Extended Cut Blu-ray 12,97, G.I.  Joe: Die Abrechnung (Extended Cut) Blu-ray 12,97, Prison Break - Die  komplette Serie (inkl. The Final Break) Blu-ray 59,97)
*NEU* - Jurassic Park - Ultimate Trilogy [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (15,97)
*NEU* - Blade Runner - 30th Anniversary Collector's Edition [Blu-ray] (27,97)
*NEU* - Dramen auf Blu-ray je 8,97 EUR (u. a. The Kings Speech, American Beauty, Requiem for a dream, A Beautiful Mind)
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion (Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) ab 39,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Tim Bendzko - Am seidenen Faden MP3-Album (3,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Sony KDL26EX555 66 cm (26 Zoll) *229,00*
- 10 Uhr: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E135 TopSeller NZV7FGE Notebook 11,6" *299,90*
- 10 Uhr: AmazonBasics HDMI-Kabel (4-fache Abschirmung, High-Speed-HDMI 1.3b) 2 m *9,59*
- 14 Uhr: BenQ W703D DLP-Projektor
- 14 Uhr: BenQ MW519 DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Canon EOS 7D SLR-Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S9500 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Samsung HT-FS6200 2.1 Blu-ray
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G35 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer 
- 18 Uhr: Acer H5370BD 3D DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Acer P1163 3D SVGA DLP-Projektor


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 10.09.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Crysis 3 für 19,99 USK 18, Looper Blu-ray 7,97, Jack and the  Giants Blu-ray 9,97, Depeche Mode MP3-Album Delta Machine für 3,99)
*NEU* - 200 MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Pink, Sportfreunde Stiller, Pitbull)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Grundig 40VLE8003 BL 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) *379,00*
- 10 Uhr: NIKON D3100 Kit 18-55 / 55-200 VR *489,90*
- 14 Uhr: Canon EOS 1100D SLR-Digitalkamera Kit II
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash USB 3.0 760 64GB
- 18 Uhr: Philips Fidelio P8 (P8BLK/10) Bluetooth Speaker mit Akku


----------



## jamie (10. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Absoluter Knaller: AKG K-240 Studio Kopfhrer


----------



## Andergast (11. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Momentan gibt es den HP Microserver Günstig


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Absoluter Knaller: AKG K-240 Studio Kopfhrer


 
89€ ist schon ne Ausnahme, 50€ günstiger als sonst eigentlich schon immer wie ich das sehe, richtig??

Wäre ja mal ne Überlegung wert, die sollen ja richtig toll sein, die Kopfhörer.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 12.09.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (PC) 26,97 USK 18, RED Blu-ray 6,97,  Men in Black Trilogie Blu-ray 16,97, Warehouse 13 Season Three (3 DVDs)  14,97)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Star Trek - Into Darkness [Blu-ray] (18,99) u. - Star Trek - Into Darkness 3D (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D] (25,99)
*NEU* - Knapp 5 US-Dollar bezahlen und die Spiele Trine 2, Brütal Legend und Fast Than Light im Paket erhalten
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 - Vertikaler Standfuß (24,95)
*DIENSTAG RELEASE* - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3) (69,00)
*DIENSTAG RELEASE* - Grand Theft Auto V (Xbox 360) (69,00)
*TIPP* - Star Trek Teile 1-11 Blu-ray (je 7,47)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 13.09.2013:*
+++*5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon*+++
- Blu-rays je 7,47 EUR (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Headhunters, Project X, Sieben, The Dark Knight, Dark Shadows)
- TV-Staffeln auf Blu-ray ab 16,97 EUR (u. a. Boardwalk Empire 16,97, The Big Bang Theory 4. Staffel 17,97, Fringe 3. Staffel 17,97)
- TV-Serien auf DVD zum Sonderpreis (u. a. The Big Bang Theory 4. Staffel 9,90, Game of Thrones 1. Staffel 12,90)
- Serien-Neuheiten zum Sonderpreis (Chuck 5. Staffel 9,97, The Wire 5. Staffel 9,97)
+++

*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit Retro-Shootern (u. a. System Shock 2, Hard Reset, Duke Nukem 3D, Serious Sam HD 1+2) *Alle Spiele im Bundle für 6,00*
*TIPP* - Knapp 5 US-Dollar bezahlen und die Spiele Trine 2, Brütal Legend, FEZ und Fast Than Light im Paket erhalten
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Akte X - Die komplette Serie (53 DVDs) 59,97, Boston Legal - Die  komplette Serie (27 DVDs) 55,97, Sascha Grammel - Keine Anhung Blu-ray  12,97, Runaway Girl Blu-ray 8,97, Der Geschmack von Rost und Knochen  Blu-ray 11,97)
*NEU* - Tomb Raider (12,49 anstatt 49,99) Steam-Deal
*TIPP* - ARMA III Download (34,99)


----------



## Malkav85 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für das bessere Verständnis: Hier ist KEIN Diskussionsthread, sondern ein Schnäppchenthread.

Ergo werden auch Posts, welche nicht zum Thema gehören gelöscht


----------



## PCGH_Markus (14. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 14.09.2013:
**NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion (u. a. Madagascar 3 3D +DVD 14,97, Defiance Staffel 1 ab 14,97, World of Warcraft Mists of Pandaria Collector's Edition 39,97)
*NEU* - Smallville - Die komplette Serie (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [60 DVDs] (79,97)
*NEU* - Kingston Gen 2 MicroSD Kartenleser (3,77 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Star Trek - Into Darkness [Blu-ray] (15,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Grundig 50 VLE 920 BL 127cm (50") LED-TV schwarz *499,00*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung DA-F61/EN 2.0 Bluetooth Lautsprecher silber *179,99*
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion Klingen 12 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 14 Uhr: Philips HF3520/01 Wake-Up Light weiß


----------



## PCGH_Markus (15. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 15.09.2013:
**NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Blu-rays: Shootout - Keine Gnade 12,97, James Bond 007 - Skyfall  9,97, King of Queens - Die komplette Serie in der Pizzaschachtel 83,97 u. auf DVD in der Lunchbox 54,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Canon EOS 1100D +18-55mm +75-300mm 399,00, Nexus 7 32GB WiFi 249,00, Dragon Commander 22,00)
*DIENSTAG RELEASE* - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3/Xbox 360) (ab 69,00)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Jurassic Park - Ultimate Trilogy [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (15,97)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE *- Blade Runner - 30th Anniversary Collector's Edition [Blu-ray] (27,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer X1340WH DLP Beamer, WXGA, 2.700 ANSI Lumen, 10.000:1 Kontrast, 3D-fähig über HDMI *349,90*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Samsung UE40F6470 101cm (40") 3D-LED-Backlight-TV schwarz *529,00*
- 10 Uhr: Denon AH-D 1100 Hifi-Kopfhörer *79,99*
- 14 Uhr: Philips HF3520/01 Wake-Up Light weiß
- 14 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 20 Stück + 2 Gratis Tickets
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba BDX4400KE 3D Blu-ray-Player schwarz/silber
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: True Blood - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [5 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: True Blood - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Batman 1989-1997 (Batman / Batmans Rückkehr / Batman Forever / Batman & Robin) [4 Blu-rays]
- 18 Uhr: Die ultimative Griswold Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [4 Blu-rays]
- 18 Uhr: Gangster Squad (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 16.09.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Der Hobbit 3D-Blu-ray 19,97, Pirates of the Caribbean  Quadrologie (Limitierte Collector's Edition Schatztruhe inkl.  Soundtrack) Blu-ray 29,97, Stargate Kommando SG-1 Complete Box (62 DVDs)  69,97, Deep Purple MP3-Album für 3,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3/Xbox 360) (59,00) *Nur noch heute erhalten Vorbesteller das Atomic-Luftschiff*
*GRATIS* - Battlefield 1942 (Download bei Origin)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Sharp LC39LE652E 99,1 cm (39 Zoll) 3D LED-TV *399,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR710N Wireless N Nano Pocket
- 14 Uhr: Canon PowerShot A1400 Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: Rollei 9x Tele für Apple iPhone 5
- 14 Uhr: Acer B236HLymdpr 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) Full HD IPS LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba BDX4400KE 3D Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter KIT
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB
- 18 Uhr: Sharon Apple iPad 4 Case iPad3 Cover iPad
- 18 Uhr: Gangster Classics Collection [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Person of Interest - Die komplette erste Staffel [6 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Person of Interest - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 50 Film Collection (52 Discs) [Blu-ray]


----------



## hanfi104 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU Mini OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

GTX 670 für 213 €

€: Sry, ich seh grade da gitbs noch billigere und das schon seit einem Monat


----------



## benjasso (17. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso taucht da jetzt Battlefield 1942 auf? Das gibt es schon so lange, gefühlt seit Release von Origin


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 17.09.2013:*

*19 EURO GÜNSTIGER UND JETZT VERFÜGBAR* 			 - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3/Xbox 360) (50,00) USK 18
*TIPP* - 3 Blu-rays für 13 EUR bei Bezahlung per Visa (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Der Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Looper, Argo, Ich einfach unverbesserlich, The Dark Knight Rises, Gran Torino) *In das Gutscheinfeld Visa2013 eintragen und mit Visa-Kreditkarte bezahlen, um diesen Rabatt zu erhalten*
*NEU* - Fantasy & SciFi auf Blu-ray je 7,97 EUR (u. a. Transformers 1, 2 und 3, Hugo Cabret, Cowboys & Aliens, Die Legende der Wächter, Corpse Bride, Timecop)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 4,97 EUR (u. a. Hostage, Tödliche Entscheidung, Forbidden Kingdom, Winter in Wartime)
*NUR HEUTE* - Herbstschnäppchen-Aktion  (u. a. Harry Potter - Complete Collection Blu-ray 44,97, Sinister  Blu-ray 9,97, Les Miserables Blu-ray 9,97, God of War: Ascension 21,97)


----------



## ULKi22 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Leute seht euch mal den Preis der Asus Matrix 7970 Platinum an. 280€ für so ein Monster. 
Hab gleich zugeschlagen, würds euch auch empfehlen, steckt locker jede GTX 770 weg und kostet 50-70€ weniger und hat 3GB Vram.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 18.09.2013:*

+++* Nur heute: Herbstschnäppchen bei Amazon *+++
*TIPP* - Das Bourne Vermächtnis [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*TIPP* - The Last Stand [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- The Master [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*TIPP* - The Complete Bourne Collection [Blu-ray] (27,97)
*TIPP* - Xbox 360.E Konsole 4 GB (im neuen Xbox One Design) (119,97)
- PS3/PC - XEOX Pro Analog Gamepad - Wireless, black (21,97)
- Speedlink Medusa NX Core Gaming Headset, black (PS3) (38,97)
- Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Console Gaming Headset für PC, PS3, Xbox 360, schwarz (99,97)
- Long Way Down von Tom Odell MP3-Album (3,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TP Link AV200 Nano Powerline Starter Kit *19,99*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Toshiba 32L2333DG 80 cm (32 Zoll) LED-TV *269,99*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch *19,90*
- 18 Uhr: Logitech HD Webcam C615
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba BDX4400KE 3D Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link WDR3600 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili MHL Kabel 4,0m für Samsung
- 20 Uhr: Saturn Late Night Shopping (u. a. Saints Row IV, Lawless Blu-ray-Steelbook)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 19.09.2013:

*+++* Nur heute: Herbstschnäppchen bei Amazon *+++
- Lockout [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Kokowääh 2 [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (29,97)
- Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [5 DVDs] (19,97)
- Coraline & Paranorman 3D-Boxset (Limitiert / Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (16,97)
- Eine schrecklich nette Familie - Die komplette Serie [33 DVDs] (69,97)
- ARMA 3 Deluxe D1 Edition PC (26,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Duracell Pad & Move Charger (17,97)
- Wonderbook: Das Buch der Zaubersprüche (Move erforderlich) (11,97)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force Z6A Charlie COD Edition (72,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- MEDION MD 99070 E6232 Notebook 15,6"/ 39,6cm i3 2,4GHz, 4GB, 1TB HDD, Windows 8* 319,99*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Grundig 46VLE8003 BL 116,8cm (46") 3D LED-Backlight-TV, schwarz *469,00*
- 10 Uhr: Motorola RAZR i Smartphone in schwarz oder weiß *249,00*
- 10 Uhr: MiPow BTS500-CHO BOOM Mini Bluetooth Lautsprecher/Soundbox für Smartphone u. Tablet chocolate *49,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA2220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *39,90*
- 14 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 20 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 14 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM SMART 100 [SIM und Micro-SIM] Vodafone-Netz
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X100 Digitalkamera inkl. Objektiv mit Festbrennweite F2 23mm
- 18 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S9500 Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Casio Herren-Armbanduhr Funk-Solar-Kollektion Analog-Digital Quarz
- 18 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM SMART 50 [SIM und Micro-SIM] Vodafone-Netz
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba BDX4400KE 3D Blu-ray-Player schwarz/silber
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover Bluetooth-Tastatur für Apple iPad 4, iPad 3 u. iPad 2. Generation schwarz


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Übrigens klappt der Gutschein *Visa2013 *auch bei Software und nicht nur bei BlueRays (Amazon)


----------



## hackology (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist der Code Visa 2013 nur für 1 Bestellung gültig, oder kann öfter verwendet werden?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ne gtx 780 für 479€: 3072MB Point of View GeForce GTX 780 Trooper MAG Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## jamie (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



hackology schrieb:


> Ist der Code Visa 2013 nur für 1 Bestellung gültig, oder kann öfter verwendet werden?


 
Wird kein einmalig zu gebrauchender Code sein.


----------



## hackology (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Wird kein einmalig zu gebrauchender Code sein.


 
Ich konnte diesen Code nur 1 mal pro Account anwenden. Bei jeder weiterer Bestellung kommt:

                                      " !Der eingegebene Gutscheincode kann für Ihren Einkauf nicht angewendet werden. "

Edit: hab nur 2


----------



## jamie (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



hackology schrieb:


> Ich konnte diesen Code nur 1 mal pro Account anwenden. Bei jeder weiterer Bestellung kommt:
> 
> " !Der eingegebene Gutscheincode kann für Ihren Einkauf nicht angewendet werden. "


 
Dann kann man halt einen alternativen Account nahmen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 20.09.2013:*

*TIPP*              - *5-Euro-Gutschein für Visa-Kunden:* z. B. 3 Blu-rays für 13 EUR bei Bezahlung per Visa (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Der Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Looper, Argo, Ich einfach unverbesserlich, The Dark Knight Rises, Gran Torino) *In das Gutscheinfeld Visa2013 eintragen und mit Visa-Kreditkarte bezahlen, um diesen Rabatt zu erhalten*
=>  Laut unseren Tests kann der Gutscheincode Visa2013 auch für andere  Produkte genutzt werden (u. a. Kindle für 44 Euro). Allerdings kann  immer nur ein Gutschein pro Konto angewendet werden. Beispiele:
- Toshiba 500 GB externe Festplatte (6,35cm (2,5"), USB 3.0 (39,00 anstatt 44,00)
- Kindle (44,00 anstatt 49,00)
- HD+ Karte für 12 Monate (47,99 anstatt 52,99)
+++++++++

*NEU* - Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt bei Origin (u. a. Battlefield 3 für 9,99, Mass Effect 3 für 9,99, Crysis 3 für 12,49)
*NEU* - Wing-Commander-Spiele bei GOG reduziert
*NEU* - Company of Heroes 2 (33,33) Steam-Deal
*NEU *- Humble Bundle mit Egosoft-Spielen (u. a. X3: Terran Conflict, X2: The Threat) *Alle Spiele im Bundle für 6,00*
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Jason Derulo, New Model Army, Django 3000)
*BESTELLBAR* - iPhone 5s (ab 699,00)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*"• Hardware-Spartipps*
*BESTELLBAR* - iPhone 5s (ab 699,00)"

Preisentwicklung für Apple iPhone 5S 16GB schwarz/grau (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn man sich den Preisverlauf anschaut *definitiv ein Spartipp* !!!


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

249,90€ MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Markus (21. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 21.09.2013:
**GÜNSTIGER* - Apocalypse Now (Kinofassung & Redux) - Digital Remastered [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Das Dschungelbuch - Diamond Edition 2013 (inkl. Buchstützen) [Blu-ray] (98,99) - Release 05.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Pain & Gain [Blu-ray] (21,99) - Release 13.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Blair Witch Project [Blu-ray] (9,99) - Release 17.10.
*GRATIS* - Noogra Nuts Pro (Android App)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Sharp LC32LD145E 80cm (32") LED-TV schwarz *199,99*
- Platinum Micro SDHC Karte 16GB Speicherkarte Class 10 *9,99*
- HP Photosmart Plus B210a eAll in One CN216B ePrint Wireless USB *59,00*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 schwarz *32,90*
- 10 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM Data 1 GB Flatrate [SIM & Micro-SIM] o2-Netz *4,95*
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Rasierer WOW Limited Edition
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion Klingen 12 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G700s Gaming Lasermaus schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro VC-400/300/300/200 Plus Studioset (Studioblitze, Lampenstative, Fernbedienung)


----------



## woti88 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich glaub ich sollte mal öfters hier reinschauen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (22. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 22.09.2013:
**NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Sony NEX 3 + 16-50mm 288,00, Alcatel One Touch 992D 99,00)
*NEU* - Asus VivoTab RT UMTS Bundle TF600TG-1B016R 25.65cm (10.1") grau (369,00)
*NEU* - Pulp Fiction [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (9,97)
*DONNERSTAG RELEASE* - Fast & Furious 6 [Blu-ray] (17,99) u. - Fast & Furious 6 (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (22,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Jurassic Park (+ Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] (29,99) - Release 05.12.
*NUR NOCH HEUTE *- J. Edgar [Blu-ray] (6,97)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals Collectors (14,97)
*GRATIS* - Chopper Mike (Android App)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Thomson 40FU3253C/G 102cm (40") LED-TV, schwarz *329,00*
- Medion Lifetab E10311 25,7cm/10,1", 16GB, WLAN *179,00*
- Acer H5370BD DLP Beamer *419,90*
- 14 Uhr: Sony SLT-A77V SLR-Digitalkamera schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 20 Stück + 2 Gratis-Tickets
- 18 Uhr: Aiptek MobileCinema i50S DLP-Pico Projector für Apple iPhone, schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Philips BDP3490/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden (QWERTZ)
- 18 Uhr: Technisat TechniStar S2 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver silber
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera schwarz


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Galaxy S4 für* 429€* 

Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 16GB, Schwarz | eBay


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 23.09.2013:*
*DONNERSTAG RELEASE* - FIFA 14 (ab 47,99)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) (26,97)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty (19,97)
*NEU* - Games-Aktion: 3 Spiele für nur 49 EUR (u. a. Crysis 3, Max Payne 3, Assassin's Creed 3, The Bureau: XCOM Declassified)
*VORBESTELL-AKTION* - Call of Duty Ghosts: Into the Deep Pack + kostenloser Versand
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 13 EUR (u. a. Cry Wolf, The Guard, The Illusionist, The King of Fighters, Daybreakers) *Nur 6,50 pro Blu-ray!*
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Komplettboxen und Boxsets zum Aktionspreis  (u. a. Batman 1989-1997 auf 4 Blu-rays für 22,97, Ocean's Trilogie  Blu-ray 23,97, Gremlins 1+2 Die Collection Blu-ray 9,97, Stanley Kubrick  Visionary Filmmaker Collection Blu-ray 29,97)
*NEU* - DVD-Komplettboxen und Boxsets zum Aktionspreis  (u. a. Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie 9,97, Loriot - Die vollständige  Fernseh-Edition 27,99, Tom und Jerry The Ultimate Classic Collection  14,97)
*NEU* - Highlander - Package 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [Limited Edition] [45 DVDs] (66,97)
*NEU* - Fringe - Die komplette vierte Staffel [6 DVDs] (13,97)
*NEU* - Where The Trail Ends [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Fringe - Die komplette vierte Staffel [Blu-ray] (21,97)
*NEU* - IMAX: Deep Sea (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Apocalypse Now (Kinofassung & Redux) - Digital Remastered [Blu-ray] (7,99)


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Cyberport gibt es das Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 (16GB) für 239€ CyberSale des Tages. Marken-Technik megagünstig, Angebot gilt bis morgen 9Uhr oder bis alle 300 Exemplare ausverkauft sind, zurzeit sind noch 144 Stück vorhanden
Günstiger Geizhalspreis liegt bei 271€ Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 T3100 16GB, weiß (SM-T3100ZWA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 24.09.2013:*
*GÜNSTIGER UND DONNERSTAG RELEASE* - FIFA 14 (47,90 PC-Version, PS3- und Xbox-Version nur noch 59,00)
*WIEDER LIEFERBAR* - Grand Theft Auto V - Special Edition (PS3) (79,99)
*NEU* - AMD FX-9590 Prozessor (289,20 anstatt 700,00) *Über 400 Euro günstiger!*
*TIPP* - Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray] (27,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Sony KDL22EX555 55 cm (22 Zoll) LED-TV *179,99*
- Logitech Internetradio *129,99*
- 14 Uhr: Cullmann Toronto Vario 100+ Kamera-/Camcordertasche *24,95*
- 14 Uhr: SmartSuit Crossover Tasche für Laptop *64,00*
- 18 Uhr: Becker Transit 50 Navigationsgerät
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 64GB USB-Stick USB
- 18 Uhr: HQ HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet 2,5 m
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: ASUS ROG Vulcan PRO Headset mit 7.1 Virtual Surround, 3,5mm & USB Audioprozessor
- 18 Uhr: Technisat TechniStar S2 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver
- 18 Uhr: Canon PowerShot SX 270 HS Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Philips BDP3490/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player


----------



## AeroX (24. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zurzeit gibts jede Menge Ram günstiger: 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der G.Skill ist ja echt ein Schnapper, statt 75 nur 110


----------



## jamie (24. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fand ich auch gut. Ist teilweise ganz nett vom Preis her. Im Schnitt aber keine Super-Schnäppchen.


----------



## AeroX (24. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja ist bestimmt nicht alles das günstigste aber die ein oder anderen sind nett reduziert


----------



## 14Hannes88 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

entweder liegt da ein fehler oder das soll so sein.... bei ZackZack ist das 16 Gb kit von 79€ auf 109€ reduziert... wtf... logik?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 25.09.2013:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: LG 55LA6918 139 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-TV *1099,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router *47,90*
- 18 Uhr: SmartSuit Briefcase Tasche für Laptop
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G700s Gaming Lasermaus schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: Philips BDP3400/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV
- 18 Uhr: Logitech HD Webcam C615
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro VC-400/300/300/200 Plus
- 18 Uhr: HQ HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet 5 m
*TIPP* - 20 Uhr: Saturn Late Night Shopping (u. a. Mac Mini, Injustice für PS3, Xbox)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 26.09.2013:*
+++*1-Tages-Film-Aktion bei Amazon*+++
- Komödien auf Blu-ray ab 7,97 EUR (u. a. Kokowäah 2 für 9,97, Project X Extended 7,97, Hangover 2 für 7,97, Crazy Stupid Love 7,97)
- Kinderfilme auf Blu-ray ab 7,97 EUR (u. a. Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes (Teil 2) 8,97, Happy Feet 7,97, Unten am Fluss 7,97)
- Günstige Box-Sets & Doppelpacks auf Blu-ray (u. a. Harry Potter Complete 44,97, Miss Undercover 1+2 für 8,97, Reine Nervensache 1+2 für 8,97)
- DVD-Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Familie Feuerstein 4. Staffel 9,97, Harry Potter Complete 19,97)
+++*

JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - FIFA 14 (47,90 PC-Version, PS3- und Xbox-Version 57, 00 bzw. 59,00)
*WIEDER BESTELLBAR* - PS4 + Killzone: S.F. + 2 Controller + Kamera (499,00)  				Vermutlich haben einige Vorbesteller storniert und Amazon gibt diese Bestände nun wieder frei 
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Thief (49,99)


----------



## benjasso (26. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also die PC-Version von FIFA 14 ist für 47,90€ sicher kein Schnäppchen. Da hättet ihr eher Alternate verlinken sollen, dort kostet es, auch sofort lieferbar, nur 44,99€. Und bei Geizhals gibt es noch günstigere Angebote.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

powercolor hd 7950 pcs+ für 189€: 45570 - 3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 27.09.2013:*
*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit Top-Spielen (u. a. Jagged Alliance Back in Action, Tropico 4) *Alle Spiele im Bundle für 6,00*
*NEU* - Evil Dead Uncut: jetzt vorbestellen und FSK 18-Versandkosten sparen
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. De Fofftig Penns, Claire, Mystic Prophecy)
*NEU* - 10 Prozent Extra-Rabatt auf Küche & Haushalt bei Amazon
*NUR HEUTE* - Apple iPhone 5 16 GB als eBay WOW-Angebot *519,00*
*NEU* - Pulp Fiction [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (8,99)
*NEU* - Jim Carrey Comedy Collection [Blu-ray] (42,99)
*NEU* - Street Fighter X Tekken (9,52) Steam-Deal
*NEU* - R.U.S.E. Download (4,97)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (28. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 28.09.2013:
**NEU* - Hostage - Entführt [Blu-ray] (4,97)
*NEU* - James Bond 007 - Daniel Craig Collection [Blu-ray] (20,97)
*NEU* - Fast & Furious 1-5 - The Collection [Blu-ray] (26,30)
*TOPSELLER* - Evil Dead Uncut: jetzt vorbestellen und FSK 18-Versandkosten sparen
*BESTSELLER* - PS4 + Killzone: S.F. + 2 Controller + Kamera (499,00)  				
*GRATIS* - Mahjong Genius (Android)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: Dyon Delta 24 Basic 59,9cm (23,6") LED-Backlight-TV schwarz *179,99*
- Asus X55C-SX105DU Notebook 15,6" *299,00*
- 09 Uhr: Titan Ultra Slim Wandhalterung für LED/LCD/Plasma-TV schwarz *31,80*
- 10 Uhr: Acer H236HLbmjd 58,4cm (23") LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 5ms) schwarz *135,00*
- 10 Uhr: Philips 278C4QHSN 68,6cm (27") LED-Monitor (VGA, HDMI, 7ms) hochglanz-schwarz *235,00*
- 14 Uhr: Braun Oral-B TriZone 5000 Elektrische Zahnbürste
- 14 Uhr: Braun Series 5 5090cc Rasierer (inkl. Reinigungsstation)
- 18 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Aufsteckbürsten Precision Clean 4er-Pack
- 18 Uhr: Canon PowerShot SX 270 HS Digitalkamera grau
- 18 Uhr: Philips BDP3490/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Casio multifunktionale Herren-Armbanduhr
- 18 Uhr: Sony CMT-BT80WB Micro-HiFi System
- 18 Uhr: Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S digitaler HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver silber


----------



## PCGH_Markus (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 29.09.2013:
**NEU* - Reign over me - Die Liebe in mir [Blu-ray] (5,62)
*NEU* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller schwarz + GOW: Judgement (32,53)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - PlayStation 4 - DualShock 4 Wireless Controller, blau oder rot (je 59,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Samsung HT-F5530 Heimkinoanlage 229,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: LG 60LA7408 152cm (60") Cinema 3D LED-TV schwarz *1.555,00*
- Samsung Galaxy S4 mini i9195 Smartphone 8GB, schwarz *299,00*
- Sony PlayStation 3 Slim 160 GB *139,00* 
- 10 Uhr: Hyundai Mr Scan Mobiler WiFi Scanner grau *92,50*
- 10 Uhr: Denon AH-D 1100 Hifi-Kopfhörer schwarz *74,90*
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G Weitwinkelobjektiv schwarz oder silber 
- 14 Uhr: Sony SLT-A77V SLR-Digitalkamera schwarz 
- 14 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF360 JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Braun 190s Series 1 Herrenrasierer
- 18 Uhr: Sony HDR-AS15 Action-Cam mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Technisat TechniStar S2 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver silber
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G430 Gaming Headset


----------



## Low (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Konsolen bekommt man momentan echt hinterher geworfen...wahnsinn


----------



## _VFB_ (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Klar. Die wollen halt noch die Restbestände loswerden. Und da im Moment alle auf die Next Gen warten ist das auch nicht leicht. Dashalb werden die halt jetzt so verscherbelt.


----------



## Tommi1 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Denke, wer eine Razer Ouroborus Gaming Maus haben will, der sollte hier schnell zugreifen:

Razer Ouroborus Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Für 29,09 € ein absoluter Kampfpreis (und nur noch 4 Stück auf Lager)

Stand: 29.09.2013, 22:21 Uhr


----------



## mds51 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

schon sinds wieder 6 Stück^^

Naja bei der Optik würde ich mir die eh nicht kaufen


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die für den Preis rausgeht, da wohl offensichtlich ein Fehler bei der Preiseingabe passiert ist.


----------



## Tommi1 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mds51 schrieb:


> schon sinds wieder 6 Stück^^



Wo sind da 6 Stück?
Wenn ich das angebot aufrufe, dann ist das das Angebot von Amazon für 119 € und nicht das vom Händler Atelco für 29,09 €




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die für den Preis rausgeht, da wohl offensichtlich ein Fehler bei der Preiseingabe passiert ist.



Sind aber alle 4 weggegangen. Habs mal beobachtet.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Hier mal zu geschlagen.
Dann soll er sich mal melden und berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## mds51 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da sind die 6 Stück wohl schon weg.

Also ich ca 22:56 die Seite aufgerufen habe, waren 6 Stück auf Lager von Atelco.


----------



## Tommi1 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ok... Da hab ich dann nicht mehr geschaut, da die anderen Weg waren.

Aber Amazon hat den normal Preis jetzt von 119 auf 129 erhöht...


----------



## hackology (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe 4    "gekauft"

Mit 2 unterschiedlichen Accounts gekauft (2 x 2) 

Mal gucken  wer eine brauchen wird und ob die nicht stornieren. 

Aber bei dem Kurs selbst als Notebookmaus wohl top


----------



## PCGH_Markus (30. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 30.09.2013:
**NEU* - The Art of Flight [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - The Art of Flight - Die Serie [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - The  Art of Flight (Steelbook) (inkl. exklusiver Preview der neuen The Art  of Flight TV-Serie) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (+ DVD) [Blu-ray] [Special  Edition] (11,97)
*NEU* - The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [Blu-ray] (21,97)
*NEU* - The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [3 DVDs] (14,97)
*NEU* - Jack and the Giants 3D (inkl. 2D Version) [Blu-ray 3D] (22,97)
*NEU* - Stichtag [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Zwei FSK-18-Titel kaufen u. FSK-18-Versandkosten sparen (u. a. Payback, Shooter)
*NEU* - Games-Downloads der Woche u. a. - Star Trek - Das Videospiel [Download] (7,97)
*NEU* - Amazon-Elektronik-Angebote der Woche (u. a. Asus RT-AC66U AC1750 Black Diamond Dual-Band WLAN Router 119,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TV-Deal bei Amazon: TCL L39E3003F/G 99cm (39") LED-Backlight-TV, schwarz *371,07*
- Devolo dLAN 500 AVplus Network Kit 500MBit *99,90*
- Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB *66,00*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S27C350H 68,6cm (27") LED-Backlight-Monitor (HDMI, 5ms) schwarz glänzend 
- 10 Uhr: Acer B236HLymdpr 58,4cm (23") LED-Monitor (DVI, 6ms) dunkelgrau
- 10 Uhr: Braun Oral-B TriZone 5000 elektrische Zahnbürste
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire M3-581PTG-53334G25Makk 15,6" Ultrabook schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Citizen Herren-Armbanduhr Super Titanium
- 18 Uhr: Philips BDP3490/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Professional Care 550 elektrische Zahnbürste
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV Satelliten-Receiver schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick USB 3.0


----------



## InQontrol (30. September 2013)

Haha die meinen das war ein anzeige Fehler und sollte ein 32gb USB stick sein!
Im Prinzip habe ich doch jetzt Anrecht auf die Maus  für den Preis. Oder was meint ihr dazu?


Ich zitiere 

" ...., wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass es zu einem Problem auf Amazon gekommen ist, wodurch der Artikel „PNY USB Stick 32GB Micro Hook“ unter einem anderen Artikel gelistet wurde.



Bitte bestätigen Sie uns kurz, dass Sie diesen Artikel geliefert bekommen möchten.



Für die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns in aller Form entschuldigen."


----------



## hackology (30. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab die Mail auch bekommen. 

Eigentlich ist die Ware doch auch bezahlt. Die müssten eigentlich dann liefern.

Zumindest könnte man bei am Amazon einen Garantieantrag stellen, wenn man frech wäre


----------



## Gameover91 (30. September 2013)

Kaufvertrag kommt erst mit dem Versand zustande, von daher hast du leider kein anrecht auf die Mäuse.


----------



## InQontrol (30. September 2013)

So ähnlich sehe ich dass nämlich auch, denn Alteco trifft zwar vielleicht keine Schuld aber Amazon hat dort Mist gebaut. Von Prinzip her müsste Amazon die Suppe auslöffeln. Traurig ist das Amazon kein Feedback dazu gibt. Mindestens eine Entschädigung für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. Des weiteren Habe ich Amazon dazu ermächtigt den Betrag von meinem Konto zu Buchen! Damit hab ich meinen Vertragsbestandteil erfüllt und warte nun auf die Gegenleistung.  Im Endeffekt wäre es schön diese Spiel mal auszureizen um zu sehen wohin es sich entwickelt.  Wer mir im Suff ein 130€ Artikel für 30€ verkauft ist es selbst schuld.


----------



## denyo62 (30. September 2013)

Ich denk du hast da keinen Anspruch drauf .. hättest du erst wenn ein gültiger Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen wäre .. die haben direkt den Fehler bemerkt und dich über den Irrtum aufgeklärt .. anders wäre es wenn du erst eine Mail bekommen hättest in der steht dass euer deal steht und du die Ware geliefert bekommst .. und die erst hinterher den Fehler bemerken .. dann wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen .. ( welchen der Verkäufer aufgrund des Irrtums vor Gericht eventuell nichtig machen könnte ) .. Chancen hättest du dann trotzdem .. so hast du aber wenig Chancen da der kauf von denen nicht bestätigt wurde und der Fehler gemeldet wurde.

Wie Amazon hier rechtlich steht weiß ich nicht .. die sind aber sicher gegen solche Probleme rechtlich abgesichert


----------



## InQontrol (30. September 2013)

Eine Bestätigungsemail habe mit allen Vertrags Details erhalten Vertragspartner sind angegeben, Vertragsartikel und die geldliche Gegenleistung sowie das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum!
Das ist für mich genug Bestätigung das es sich nicht um ein Irrtum handeln kann den die Mail vor zurück gerudert wurde kam erst nach der Bestätigung.
Im Endeffekt finde ich den Artikel noch nicht mal reizvoll doch der Preis war verlockend.
Ich muss wohl mal ne Email verfassen und diese an Alteco  sowie Amazon senden.
Wäre schön wenn sich die anderen Betroffenen dazu gesellen damit man vllt mehr Chancen hat.


----------



## denyo62 (30. September 2013)

gut .. vor allem das Argument " mir wurde ein Lieferdatum genannt " könnte mMn tatsächlich was bringen .. Amazon wird hier sich jedoch mit einer "automatisch generierten Mail"  rausreden .. Ich weiß wie gesagt nicht wie es zwischen Amazon und dem eigentlichen Händler aussieht .. Amazon dient hier jedoch scheinbar nur als "Vermittler" und hat sich sicher in den AGBs genau gegen sowas abgesichert ..     

Gegen den eigentlichen Verkäufer kannst du eventuell vorgehen .. aber ich seh da keine großen Chancen .. selbst wenn rechtlich ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist ( was ich aufgrund der automatischen Mail von amazon eher bezweifle ) werden die den wegen Irrtum anfechten ..     

Da ist es sogar realistisch die auf Schadensersatz zu klagen weil du in dem Glauben dass du die Ware bekommst  ein anderes gültiges "Geschäft" abgeschlossen hast , dem aber jetzt nicht nachkommen kannst und deshalb einen Schaden von 200€ erlitten hast xD :p aber wir sind ja nicht in Amerika ..

Edit : Aber versucht euer Glück .. am end klappts ja ..


----------



## Klarostorix (30. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Eine Bestätigungsemail habe mit allen Vertrags Details erhalten Vertragspartner sind angegeben, Vertragsartikel und die geldliche Gegenleistung sowie das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum!
> Das ist für mich genug Bestätigung das es sich nicht um ein Irrtum handeln kann den die Mail vor zurück gerudert wurde kam erst nach der Bestätigung.
> Im Endeffekt finde ich den Artikel noch nicht mal reizvoll doch der Preis war verlockend.
> Ich muss wohl mal ne Email verfassen und diese an Alteco  sowie Amazon senden.
> Wäre schön wenn sich die anderen Betroffenen dazu gesellen damit man vllt mehr Chancen hat.


 
Hast du dir die Amazon-Mail mal genau durchgelesen? Bei den Bestellbestätigungs-Mails steht bei mir folgendes dabei:



> Bitte  beachten Sie: Diese E-Mail dient lediglich der Bestätigung des Einganges Ihrer  Bestellung und stellt noch keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes auf Abschluss eines  Kaufvertrages dar. Ihr Kaufvertrag für einen Artikel kommt zu Stande, wenn wir  Ihre Bestellung annehmen, indem wir Ihnen eine E-Mail mit der Benachrichtigung  zusenden, dass der Artikel an Sie abgeschickt wurde.
> 
> Dies ist eine  automatisch versendete Nachricht. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses  Schreiben, da die Adresse nur zur Versendung von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.



Also wenn sie das als Fehler einstufen (wovon ich überzeugt bin), dann hast du schlechte Karten.

Ich hatte in einem solchen Fall aber mal Glück, hab so nämlich mal 2 Radeon 4890 für je 49 statt 149 bekommen


----------



## Gameover91 (30. September 2013)

Der Kaufvertrag kommt erst mit Versandbestätigung zustande...
Was euch da passiert ist, ist schon 1000 anderen vor euch passiert...
Habt halt kein Glück gehabt, akzeptiert es und verschwendet doch keine zeit und Nerven. Es gibt bestimmt andere Dinge wo soviel Energie besser aufgehoben wäre...


----------



## denyo62 (30. September 2013)

Bitte beachten Sie: Diese E-Mail dient lediglich der Bestätigung des Einganges Ihrer Bestellung und stellt noch keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes auf Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages dar. Ihr Kaufvertrag für einen Artikel kommt zu Stande, wenn wir Ihre Bestellung annehmen, indem wir Ihnen eine E-Mail mit der Benachrichtigung zusenden, dass der Artikel an Sie abgeschickt wurde. 

Dies ist eine automatisch versendete Nachricht. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die Adresse nur zur Versendung von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.


Ja wenn das dabei stand ist eh Feierabend xD 

Haben die denn die Kohle schon abgebucht ? das dürften die nicht bzw. damit könnte man Begründen dass die das Angebot von dir die Maus gegen die 30€ zu tauschen scheinbar angenommen haben ..


----------



## Klarostorix (30. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ihr seid ein wenig spät dran


----------



## Gameover91 (30. September 2013)

Amazon handelt da genau richtig, die buchen immer erst NACH Versand ab.
Auch wenn man etwas bei einem Marktplatz anbieter kauft.
Von daher seid ihr sowieso Chancenlos.


----------



## hackology (30. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Stimmt ^^

Erst nach Bestätigung des Versandes wird abgebucht. 

Also Freude umsonst


----------



## Nimsiki (30. September 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette fünfte Staffe bei Amazon jetzt für 12,99€


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 01.10.2013:
**AKTION* - 3 Tage Einheitspreise (01.10. - 03.10.)
- Blu-rays je 7,77 EUR (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Der Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Argo)
- 3D-Blu-rays je 14,14 EUR (u. a. Die Legende der Wächter, Der Polarexpress, Happy Feet 2)
- Blu-ray Premium Collection je 13,13 EUR (u. a. Batman The Dark Knight, 300, Heat)
- Blu-ray-Doppelpacks ab 8,88 EUR (u. a. Reine Nervensache 1+2, Gremlins 1+2)
- Box-Sets jetzt reduziert (u. a. Harry Potter 44,44, Ocean's Trilogie 19,19, Batman 1989-1997 22,22)
- TV-Serien ab 14,14 EUR (u. a. One Tree Hill Staffel 9, Two and a Half Men Staffel 9)
++++++++++++++++++++
*NEU* - New Kids Nitro Blu-ray (5,97)
*TOPSELLER *- The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [3 DVDs] (12,97)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Fringe - Die komplette vierte Staffel [6 DVDs] (12,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung UE40F6470 102cm 3D LED-TV *499,00*
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G Weitwinkelobjektiv schwarz 
- 14 Uhr: Hyundai Mr Scan Mobiler Scanner rot
- 18 Uhr: Vivanco TVA 302 Zimmerantenne für TV/Radio silber/schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Markus (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 02.10.2013:
*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer Liquid E2 schwarz (Dual-Sim) *189,90*
- Archos Arnova 10b G2 Tablet, 25.4cm (10") DualTouch Display, Android 2.3, 4GB *59,90*
- Toshiba Satellite Pro C850-1JQ 15,6" Notebook, Core i5-3230M, 6GB/750GB,HD7610M, Win8 *449,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WDR4900 N900 Dualband Gigabit WLAN-Router *59,90*
- 10 Uhr: Asus F55A-SX048H 15,6" Notebook *299,50*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link Nano TL-PA4010KIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set *32,90*
- 14 Uhr: Samsung T22C350 Monitor-TV 55,9cm (22") LED-Monitor 
- 14 Uhr: Canon PowerShot A1400 Digitalkamera schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Rasierer Silvertouch + Gratis-Ticket
- 18 Uhr: Logitech C920 USB HD Webcam schwarz 
- 18 Uhr. TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV Satelliten-Receiver schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter KIT


----------



## PCGH_Markus (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 03.10.2013:
TIEFPREIS* - I, Robot (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)
*TIEFPREIS* - Abraham Lincoln - Vampirjäger 3D (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 09 Uhr: Vivanco 2in1 TV/DVB Universal-Fernbedienung (große Tasten) silber *7,65*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link WDR3600 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router *44,90*
- 14 Uhr: LG 23ET83V Touch-Monitor 58,4cm (23") hochglänzend-weiß/matt-schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover schwarz


----------



## xxwollexx (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So langsam wirds doch  Soll ich noch auf die 250€ warten ?
ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00)


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Steam hat grad gute Angebote:

Mirror's Edge für 2,49€
Final Fantasy VII für 6,49€
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition für 4,75€

Und Beginn des 2K Games Wochenedes.
Das heißt Rabatt auf:
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Bioshock Infinte
Sid Meier's Civilization V
und dessen DLCs
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
XCOM: Complete Pack
The Darkness 2
Mafia 2
Duke Nukem Forever

und als besonderes Tagesangebot des 2K-Sales: XCOM: Enemy Unknown deutlich günstiger und dieses Wochenende gratis spielbar.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## appleandy3 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Steam hat grad gute Angebote:
> 
> Mirror's Edge für 2,49€
> Final Fantasy VII für 6,49€
> ...



Cool, wollt mir sowiso mal FF 7 kaufen. Guter zeitpunkt


----------



## PCGH_Markus (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 04.10.2013:
**JETZT ERHÄLTLICH* - Iron Man 3 [Blu-ray] (12,90) u. - Iron Man 3 [3D Blu-ray] (17,90)
*JETZT ERHÄLTLICH* - Hangover 3 [Blu-ray] (12,90) u. - Hangover Trilogie [Blu-ray] (29,99)
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 + DriveClub (439,00) - Release 29.11.
*NEU* - I Am Alive [Download] (5,97)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 EUR
*VORBESTELL-AKTION* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Special Edition (exkl. bei Amazon.de) u. a. mit Steelbook (ab 59,95) - Release 31.10.
*GRATIS* - Granny Smith (Android)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Canon Powershot S110 schwarz *229,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set *38,90*
- 10 Uhr: Detomaso Herren-Armbanduhr Spacy-Timeline LED Digital *49,99*
- 14 Uhr: Samsung T22C350EW 55,9cm (22") LED-Monitor (VGA, HDMI, SCART, USB, 2ms) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Logitech MK710 Tastatur und Maus schnurlos (QWERTZ)
- 18 Uhr: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 6 Stück + Gratis MACH3 Rasierer (Limited Special Edition) 
- 18 Uhr: Timex Herren-Armbanduhr XL T-Series Fly-Back Chronograph


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

F1 2013 für 17,78€ : F1 2013 Standard-Edition (Steam) für 17,78.- - Deals » myDealZ.de


----------



## PCGH_Markus (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 05.10.2013:
**BESTSELLER WIEDER BESTELLBAR* - PS4 + Killzone: S.F. + 2 Controller + Kamera USK 18 (499,00)
*VORBESTELL-AKTION* - Destiny für PS3/4 oder Xbox 360/One vorbestellen und Beta-Zugang erhalten (ab 59,99)
*NEU* - The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut) Enhanced Edition [Download] (8,97)
*GRATIS* - Landwirtschafts Simulator (Android)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
-MEDION MD 30580 X17017 LED Full HD TV 42"/106,7cm *369,00*
- 10 Uhr: Denon AH-D 1100 Hifi-Kopfhörer schwarz *79,99*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S22C450BW 55,9cm (22") LED-Monitor (DVI, 5ms) schwarz *129,00*
- 14 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM Data 1 GB Flatrate, o2-Netz
- 18 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Rasierer Silvertouch + 1 Gratis-Ticket
- 18 Uhr: Casio Collection Herren-Armbanduhr Analog


----------



## PCGH_Markus (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 06.10.2013:
**AKTION* - 3 Tage Tiefpreise (Filme u. TV-Serien)
- Blu-rays (u. a. Silver Linings 11,97, Zero Dark Thirty 10,97, Verblendung/Salt 12,85, Faster/Spiel auf Bewährung FSK 18 15,97)
- Blu-ray 3D (u. a. Tron Legacy 17,97, Life of Pi Collector's Edition 19,97)
- Steelbooks (The Grey + DVD u. Black Hawk Down + DVD je 9,97, Tucker & Dale vs. Evil + DVD 11,97)
- Box-Sets & Komplettboxen (u. a. Leonardo Di Caprio Collection 24,97, Total Recall/S.W.A.T. 12,85)
- TV-Serien (u. a. Supernatural Staffel 6 ab 27,97, How I Met Your Mother Season 7 17,97)
+++++++++
*
VORBESTELLBAR* - Microsoft Windows 8.1 OEM 32/64 Bit u. Windows 8.1 Pro OEM 32/64 Bit - Release 18.10.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Huawei Ascend G615 in schwarz oder weiß *199,00*
- Acer X1340WH DLP Beamer *349,90*
- 10 Uhr: Vivanco High Quality Antennenkabel (1,5 m) *5,99*
- 14 Uhr: Acer H226HQLbmid 54,6cm (21,5") LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 5ms) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Apple iPod Touch 5G 32GB weiß & silber


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Grüße,

bei Steam gibt HL2 für gerade 2.24, das ganze Half Life Complete gibt es für 9.24€
auch das neue BioShock Infinite gibt es gerade 66% günstiger also für 16.99€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 07.10.2013:*
*NEU* - 30 EUR Rabatt auf den Kindle Paperwhite WLAN der neuesten Generation für Amazon Prime-Mitglieder (99,00)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 22 EUR (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Gangster Squad, Transformers 3, Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht, Back in the Game)
*NEU* - Action und Thriller auf Blu-ray ab 7,99 EUR  (u. a. Mission Impossible Phantom Protokoll 7,99, Das fünfte Element  7,99, G.I. Joe Geheimauftrag Cobra 7,99, Gesetz der Rache 8,97)
*NEU* - Über 1.000 MP3-Alben für je 3,99 EUR (u. a. Amy Macdonald, 2Pac, Of Monsters and Men, Blue, Eminem)
*MITTWOCH RELEASE* - Beyond: Two Souls - Standard Edition (PS3) (69,00)

+++++++++
*AKTION* - 3 Tage Tiefpreise (Filme u. TV-Serien)
- Blu-rays (u. a. Silver Linings 11,97, Zero Dark Thirty 10,97, Verblendung/Salt 12,85, Faster/Spiel auf Bewährung FSK 18 15,97)
- Blu-ray 3D (u. a. Tron Legacy 17,97, Life of Pi Collector's Edition 19,97)
- Steelbooks (The Grey + DVD u. Black Hawk Down + DVD je 9,97, Tucker & Dale vs. Evil + DVD 11,97)
- Box-Sets & Komplettboxen (u. a. Leonardo Di Caprio Collection 24,97, Total Recall/S.W.A.T. 12,85)
- TV-Serien (u. a. Supernatural Staffel 6 ab 27,97, How I Met Your Mother Season 7 17,97)
+++++++++


----------



## loltheripper (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASRock H61M-GS, LGA 775/Sockel T, Intel Motherboard 4711140876931 | eBay
Titel leicht verfehlt.


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und was ist daran ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## hackology (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nichts, wohl Werbung für eigene Sachen.


----------



## Andergast (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

heute gibt es den HP Microserver N54L wieder extrem Günstig im WH für 169,-


----------



## loltheripper (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Und was ist daran ein Schnäppchen?





hackology schrieb:


> Nichts, wohl Werbung für eigene Sachen.


 Weil leute darauf dann nicht bieten ist für 20€ weg gegangen. Und das Angebot kam nicht von mit!


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was aber daran billig sein soll weiß ich auch nicht wirklich, denn letztens gab es bei Ebay von einen großen Händler der auch zu Alternate geht H77 Boards die zum Teil für 15-30€ weggegangen sind, zum Teil fehlte da die Slotblende aber auch bei vielen nicht da war nur die Packung etwas beschädigt und das H61 Board war auch noch gebraucht.
Gleiches Board gibt es neu bei Cyberport für 37,90€ +2,99€ Versand.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die besten Schnäppchen am 08.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Gangster Squad (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (15,97)
*NEU* - 3DMark im Steam-Angebot (8,49)
*NEU* - 30 EUR Rabatt auf den Kindle Paperwhite WLAN der neuesten Generation für Amazon Prime-Mitglieder (94,00 bzw. 99,00)  				Als Visa-Kunde kann zusätzlich der Code Visa2013 eingegeben werden, um weitere 5 Euro zu sparen! 

+++++++++
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - 3 Tage Tiefpreise (Filme u. TV-Serien)
- Blu-rays (u. a. Silver Linings 11,97, Zero Dark Thirty 10,97, Verblendung/Salt 12,85, Faster/Spiel auf Bewährung FSK 18 15,97)
- Blu-ray 3D (u. a. Tron Legacy 17,97, Life of Pi Collector's Edition 19,97)
- Steelbooks (The Grey + DVD u. Black Hawk Down + DVD je 9,97, Tucker & Dale vs. Evil + DVD 11,97)
- Box-Sets & Komplettboxen (u. a. Leonardo Di Caprio Collection 24,97, Total Recall/S.W.A.T. 12,85)
- TV-Serien (u. a. Supernatural Staffel 6 ab 27,97, How I Met Your Mother Season 7 17,97)
+++++++++


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- TP-Link WLAN-Router als eBay WOW *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: LG 23ET83V Touch Monitor 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) *199,00*
- 18 Uhr: Swiss Alpine Herren-Armbanduhr
- 18 Uhr: Logitech M525 Maus schnurlos schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat DIGIT ISIO S1 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver


----------



## Aysem (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Assassin's Creed 3 gibts bei Steam für 11,99 € und in der Deluxe Variante für 21,99 €.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.10.2013:*
*NEU* - 3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 24 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, Alf)
*LETZTE CHANCE* - Humble Sale mit Darksiders II, Spellforce 2, ArcaniaA uvm.
- Gangster Squad (Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (15,97)
*NEU* - Sanyo Eneloop XX Mignon AA Akkus (4 Stück) (15,74) *Neue Version mit 2.450 mAh!*
*NEU* - Sanyo Eneloop XX Mignon AA Akkus (8 Stück) (27,74) *Neue Version mit 2.450 mAh!*
*NEU* - Sanyo Eneloop XX Mignon AAA Akkus (4 Stück) (13,38) *Neue Version!*
*NEU* - Sanyo Eneloop XX Mignon AAA Akkus (8 Stück) (24,74) *Neue Version!*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette erste Staffel [5 DVDs] (9,90)
*NEU* - Johnny English 1 & 2 [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*NUR BIS 20 UHR* - Humble Sale mit Darksiders II, Spellforce 2, ArcaniaA uvm.
*NUR NOCH BIS SONNTAG*              - *5-Euro-Gutschein für Visa-Kunden:* *In das Gutscheinfeld Visa2013 eintragen und mit Visa-Kreditkarte bezahlen, um diesen Rabatt zu erhalten*  => Es kann immer nur ein Gutschein pro Konto angewendet werden. Wenn  Sie den Gutschein einmal eingegeben haben, bleibt dieser dauerhaft in  Ihrem Account gespeichert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Diablo 3 (PS3) (37,99 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Diablo 3 (Xbox 360) (37,99 inkl. Versand)
*NEU *- Humble Sale mit Cities XL Platinum, Divinity II, Game of Thrones uvm.
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Vnv Nation, Jon Batiste and Stay Human, Beats Antique)
*NEU* - Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition (4,99) Steam-Deal
*SAMSTAG RELEASE* - Nintendo 2DS (129,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ASUS Grafikkarte 2GB, HDMI, DVI, VGA "GTX650 TI-OC-2GD5" *124,90*
- Mainboard HDMI DVI G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 "Asus H87-PRO (C2)" *79,90*
- LED-Strahler mit Bewegungsmelder *24,90*
- 10 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1041 Laserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Samsung T24B300EE Monitor-TV 59,94 cm (24 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G35 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Logitech R700 Professional Presenter schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: Falk LUX 32 DEU


----------



## RavionHD (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Devil May Cry gibt es aktuell für 10 Euro auf Steam.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.10.2013:
**NUR BIS SONNTAG*              - Wochenend-Angebote - u. a. folgende Blu-rays u. DVDs reduziert:
- Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Lincoln [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Star Wars: The Complete Saga I-VI [Blu-ray] (76,97)
- Spartacus: Vengeance - Die komplette Season 2 [Blu-ray] FSK 18 (26,97)
- Homeland - Die komplette Season 1 [Blu-ray] (22,97)
- Sons of Anarchy - Season 1 [Blu-ray] (14,97)
- Bones - Season Seven [4 DVDs] (17,99)
- American Horror Story - Die komplette erste Season [4 DVDs] (14,99)

*NEU* - Blues Brothers/Blues Brothers 2000 [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (38,99) - Release 13.12.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Grafikkarte Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 2GB *329,90*
- Gaming Keyboard Apex [RAW] *56,90*
- FIFA 14 für PS3 oder Xbox 360 *49,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire M3-581PTG-53334G25Makk 39,6cm (15,6") Ultrabook *699,00*
- 14 Uhr: winSIM Flat O2-Netz 
- 18 Uhr: Casio Herren-Armbanduhr G-Shock
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili USB-Netzteil für eBook Reader, Tablet, Smartphone u. Handy (1000 mAh, 230V) schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili microUSB Sync- & Ladekabel High Speed 180cm weiß
- 18 Uhr: Musicrocker Tecfreak schwarz wireless 
- 18 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Rasierer + 1 Gratis-Ticket
- 18 Uhr: Logitech H600 Headset schnurlos schwarz-blau


----------



## PCGH_Markus (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.10.2013:
**NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Wochenend-Angebote u. a. folgende Blu-rays:
*TOPSELLER* - Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*TOPSELLER *- Lincoln [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*TOPSELLER *- Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger [Blu-ray] (9,97)

*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. AVM FRITZ!Box 7272 139,00, NIKON D 5100+18-55mm VR 377,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sharkoon T9 Economy Midi-Tower mit Kabelmanagement *29,99*
- RaidSonic ML-360 WLAN-Stick USB 2.0 54 MBit/s *4,99*
- Lenovo IdeaPad G580 Notebook 15,6"/39,6cm *349,00*
- 10 Uhr: Denon AH-D340 MusicManiac On-Ear-Kopfhörer *99,99*
- 10 Uhr: Toshiba BDX2400KE Blu-ray-Player schwarz *53,00*
- 14 Uhr: Timex Herren-Armbanduhr mit Textilarmband
- 14 Uhr: Samsung DA-F60/EN 2.0 Bluetooth Lautsprecher schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Apple iPod touch 4G MP3-Player 32 GB weiß
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat DIGIT ISIO S1 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDP-S790 3D-Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Logitech MK710 Tastatur und Maus schnurlos (QWERTZ) 
- 18 Uhr: Philips Fidelio P8 Bluetooth Speaker schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Steelbooks für unter 10 EUR  (u. a. Safe House 8,99, Black Hawk Down 9,97, Warrior 9,97, 2 Fast 2  Furious 9,97, American Gangster 9,97, Brügge sehen und sterben 9,97)
*NEU* - 7 Zwerge - Männer allein im Wald/Der Wald ist nicht genug [Blu-ray] (8,90)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. White Collar, Modern Family, Pretty Little Liars, How I Met Your Mother)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (24,90)
*NEU* - Dark Souls Download (7,97)
*NEU* - Die Siedler 7 Download (4,97)
*NEU* - Die Siedler 7 Gold Edition Download (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Papers, Please (5,39) Steam-Deal

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung LED-Monitor 24" 16:9 "S24C350H LED" *159,90*
- Gigabyte Grafikkarte "Geforce GTX 660 OC" *139,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR710N Wireless N Nano Pocket *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S27C350H 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor *185,00*
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Manna iPad mini UltraSlim Cover Case Etui Hülle Schutzhülle
- 18 Uhr: Samsung WB800F Smart-Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba BDX3400SE Blu-ray Player (Upscaler 1080p, DivX-HD, DLNA)
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Tag Bluetooth Stereo Headset
- 18 Uhr: Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S digitaler HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.10.2013:*

*VORBESTELLBAR* - X Rebirth Collector's Edition (64,99) Release 15.11.
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 Deluxe Edition jetzt inkl. drei Gold Battlepacks für Vorbesteller


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 1-TB-SSD von Samsung aus der Evo-Serie *477,00*
- BenQ LED TFT GL2450 *111,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 15 Uhr: Amazon.de wird 15 und feiert heute mit einem Geburtstagsangebot


* NUR HEUTE 			 • 10 Jahre Caseking: Heute wieder Geburtstagsangebote*
- Inno3D Geforce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra *555,55* (Die beste GTX 780 laut PCGH-Wertungssystem)
- Evga Geforce GTX 770 SC ACX Dual BIOS *333,33*
- Asus Geforce GTX 670 Direct CU II *277,77*
- Alpenföhn Brocken 2 CPU-Kühler *24,90*
- Cubitek Mini Cube Mini-ITX Gehäuse *69,90*
- Lioncast LX16 Gaming Headset für PS3, Xbox360, PC und Mac *17,90*
- ZOWIE FK Pro Gaming Maus inkl. CAMADE *39,90*
- King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle Gigabyte Z87X-OC, Intel 4770K *614,90*
- Silverstone SST-ZM1350 Zeus Netzteil *249,90*
- Raijintek Themis *17,90*
- Plextor M5 Pro Series 2,5 Zoll SSD *94,90*
- NZXT Cryo X60 *39,90*
- King Mod No Noise Cinema *989,90*


----------



## jamie (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur heute von 15 bis 16 Uhr: Amazon Kindle eBook-Reader für 25€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...C6KGC6QAHNVX&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=423006567


----------



## korsakoff6 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Nur heute von 15 bis 16 Uhr: Amazon Kindle eBook-Reader für 25€
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...C6KGC6QAHNVX&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=423006567


 
schon alle weg, hat 1 1/2 minuten gedauert


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Entweder starke Leistung der Käufer, oder extrem schwache Leistung von Amazon.de bezüglich der Stückzahl.


----------



## XD-User (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Irwie habe ich mehr erwartet als ein einzelner Ebook-Reader...
Das Kindle... wow ich dachte vllt noch deren Tablets oder sonstwas.


----------



## jamie (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Boah, so schnell hatte ich nicht erwartet. Hätte ich mal gleich ein paar genommen zum Weiterverkauf.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



korsakoff6 schrieb:


> schon alle weg, hat 1 1/2 minuten gedauert



Bei mir steht das welche auf Lager sind.


----------



## Mysterion (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Interessant, dass die 
*Inno3D Geforce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra*

für 555,55 Euro angeboten wird und das Angebot ausgerechnet noch 4 Tage länger läuft, als der Launch der R 290X auf sich warten lässt. So ist man den Preissenkungen die bei dem Release folgen werden, schon voraus.


Ich bin sicher, dass andere Anbieter diesen Preis dann schnell unterbieten werden, es lohnt sich also mal wieder zu warten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.10.2013:*
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Game of Thrones Staffel 3 (Drachenbox) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (99,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Game of Thrones Staffel 3 (Digipack) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (49,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Game of Thrones Staffel 1 - 3 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (74,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray] (14,97)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Iron Man 3 [Blu-ray] (12,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Beyond: Two Souls - Standard Edition (PS3) (59,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3) (59,90) USK 18
*VORBESTELLBAR* - X Rebirth Collector's Edition (64,99) Release 15.11.
*TIPP* - Battlefield 4 Deluxe Edition jetzt inkl. drei Gold Battlepacks für Vorbesteller

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Full-HD-Beamer von Viewsonic PJD7820HD *649,90*
*TIPP * 			- Asus Grafikkarte "GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5" *549,90*
- Andoid-Mini-PC *69,95*
*TIPP * 			- 14 Uhr: Cold Blood - Kein Ausweg, keine Gnade [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili USB Netzteil weiß
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili microUSB Sync- & Ladekabel High Speed 180cm weiß
*TIPP * 			- 14 Uhr: Samsung S27C350H 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Samsung DV150F Smart-Digitalkamera weiß
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Supreme UC Bluetooth Headset
*TIPP * 			- 18 Uhr: Kokowääh 2 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo On-Ear-Kopfhörer kabellos schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Samsung DV150F Smart-Digitalkamera schwarz
*TIPP * 			- 20 Uhr: Saturn Late Night Shopping (u. a. Bioshock Infinite, 500-GB-HDD)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.10.2013:*
*NUR HEUTE UND MORGEN* 			 - 2 Blu-rays für 15 EUR  (u. a. Snatch, Taxi Driver, Drei Engel für Charlie, Der Patriot,  Hellboy, Terminator 3+4, Underworld Awakening, 2012, Kung Fu Hustle)
*NEU* - Robert de Niro - Box [Blu-ray] (11,99)
*NEU* - Men in Black 3 (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (11,97)
*NEU* - Men in Black - Trilogie [Blu-ray] (16,97)
*NEU* - Best of Hollywood - 2 Movie Collector's Pack 42 (Sieben Leben / Erin Brockovich) [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Best of Hollywood - 2 Movie Collector's Pack 51 (Hitch - Der Date Doktor / Hancock) [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Kindle Fire HD 7-Zoll-Tablet (129,00) Release 24.10.
*NEU* - Kindle Fire HDX 7-Zoll-Tablet (229,00) Release 13.11.
*NEU* - Kindle Fire HDX 8.9-Zoll-Tablet (379,00) Release 19.11.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Game of Thrones Staffel 3 (Drachenbox) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (99,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Game of Thrones Staffel 3 (Digipack) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (49,99)
*TIPP* - Battlefield 4 Deluxe Edition jetzt inkl. drei Gold Battlepacks für Vorbesteller

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Crucial 8-GB-DDR3-1333-Kit *49,90*
- CM Strom Tastatur Quickfire Ultimate *69,90*
- Sony Playstation 3 Super Slim 12 GB *166,00*
- Samsung Galaxy S3 *299,00*
- 12 Uhr: WD My Net Wi-Fi Range Extender *24,90*
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Samsung HMX-H400 Full-HD Camcorder


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warum fehlt bei dem Battlefield 4 Link schon seit Tagen der Preis ??


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Warum fehlt bei dem Battlefield 4 Link schon seit Tagen der Preis ??


 danke, ändere ich


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.10.2013:*
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* 			 - 2 Blu-rays für 15 EUR  (u. a. Snatch, Taxi Driver, Drei Engel für Charlie, Der Patriot,  Hellboy, Terminator 3+4, Underworld Awakening, 2012, Kung Fu Hustle)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 Euro (u. a. Kevin Devine, The Rhythm Junks, Teitur)
*NEU* - 96 Hours - Taken 2 (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Frankenstein's Army - Limited Uncut Fan-Edition [DVD + Blu-ray] (35,11) USK 18
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed II Download (4,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 USK 18 *14,94* inkl. Versand
- Samsung 1 TB Festplatte 2,5 Zoll *53,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer 54,7 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *102,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter KIT *49,90*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend USB 3.0 JetFlash 780 64GB
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Logitech R700 Professional Presenter schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G


----------



## Pumpi (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso muß man bei Zack zack 2 Telefonnummern angeben ?


----------



## PCGH_Markus (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Cast Away - Steelbook [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Apocalypse Now (Kinofassung & Redux) - Digital Remastered [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 zusammen mit Battlefield 4-Controller für PS3/Xbox 360 vorbestellen u. 22 EUR sparen USK 18
*NEU* - Injustice: Götter unter uns Collector's Edition PS3/Xbox 360 (je 38,97)
*NEU* - The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (ab 9,81)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung 840 EVO SSD 500GB *273,95* inkl. Versand
- Corsair Flash VoyagerGT USB 3.0 64GB *56,90* inkl. Versand
- 14 Uhr: Braun Oral-B TriZone 5000 Elektrische Zahnbürste (inkl. SmartGuide)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.10.2013:
TIEFPREIS* - Brügge sehen... und sterben? - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (7,99)
*NEU* - Das Kartell - Steelbook [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Die Schlümpfe [Blu-ray] (5,99)
*TOPSELLER* - Game of Thrones Staffel 3 (Digipack) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (49,99) - Release 21.02.
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Toshiba 40L7363DG 3D-LED-TV 489,00, Olympus ZX 10 199,00)
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Transcend TS32GSDU1 Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB UHS-I (16,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB SSD *144,85* inkl. Versand
- Kingston HyperX DIMM DDR3-1600 CL 9 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) *139,90* inkl. Versand
- BenQ W750 DLP Beamer *469,00*
- 10 Uhr: Braun CoolTec CT4s kabelloser Wet & Dry Rasierer *97,75*
- 14 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Professional Care 3000 Elektrische Zahnbürste - Limitierte Design-Edition (schwarz & mit 2. Handstück)
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDP-S3100 Blu-ray-Player schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDV-N590 5.1 3D-DVD/-Blu-ray-Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S digitaler HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver silber 
- 18 Uhr: Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Alvin und die Chipmunks - Teil 1-3 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Prison Break - Die komplette Serie (inkl. The Final Break) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger (DVD)
- 18 Uhr: Stirb langsam 1-5 [5 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Prometheus to Alien: Evolution [5 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: New Girl - Season 1.1 [2 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: New Girl - Season 1.2 [2 DVDs]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 21.10.2013:*
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 12 EUR (u. a. Der weiße Löwe, Code 46, Tiger & Dragon Reloaded, Vidocq, Born to race) *Nur 4 Euro pro Blu-ray!*
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 13 EUR (u. a. Grabbers, Pakt der Wölfe, The Guard, Ein Tick anders, Moon, Buried Lebend begraben, The Illusionist)
*NEU* - 25 Disney-Klassiker auf Blu-ray für unter 10 EUR (u. a. Findet Nemo, Aristocats, Pinocchio, Peter Pan, Rapunzel, Mulan, Wall-E, Alice im Wunderland)
*NEU* - Western/Eastern-Filme auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Für ein paar Dollar mehr 9,97, True Grit 8,97, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt 9,97, Mein Name ist Nobody 8,97)
*NEU* - Space Dive - The Red Bull Stratos Story (Steelbook Edition) (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] (10,97)
*NEU* - Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games [Special Edition] [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - The Dark Knight Rises [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - House of Wax - Das Kabinett des Professor Bondi (Blu-ray 3D + 2D) (19,97)
*NEU* - Falling Skies - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*FREITAG RELEASE* - Batman: Arkham Origins (49,95)
*TIEFPREIS* - Brügge sehen... und sterben? - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (7,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Spiel-Schnäppchen des Tages: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013 *15,97*
- Bit-Set 60-teilig *14,90*
- TomTom XL 2 iQ Navi *84,90*
- 10 Uhr: HP SPECTRE XT 13-2300eg Ultrabook *699,90*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Razer Naga Epic schnurlos Gaming Maus
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries 6Gv2 mechanische Gaming Tastatur Deutsch
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß
- 14 Uhr: Denon Cocoon Wireless-Soundsystem schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 300E
- 18 Uhr: Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-200mm 1:3,5-5,6 G ED VR II Objektiv
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Sony SLT-A65VL SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. 18-55mm Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Sony Vario Sonnar T* 24-70mm F2.8 ZA SSM Carl Zeiss Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Philips Fidelio P8 (P8BLK/10) Bluetooth Speaker
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Box 3272 Wlan Router
- 18 Uhr: mumbi externe Festplattentasche bis 6,35 cm (2,5 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 AVplus Starter Kit
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Asus Radeon HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2
- 18 Uhr: Samsung MLT-D111S/ELS
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili 5in1 Adapter für Samsung Galaxy Note / Tab
- 18 Uhr: Adore June Classic Hülle für Apple iPhone 5c
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDV-N590 5.1 3D-DVD/-Blu-ray-Heimkinosystem
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Sony BDP-S3100 Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed SDXC 64GB Class 10
- 18 Uhr: Becker Professional 50 LMU Navigationsgerät


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Zurück in die Zukunft - Trilogie [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (17,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Spiel-Schnäppchen des Tages: Company of Heroes 2 [PC] *31,97*
*TIPP* 			 - Asus 21,5-Zoll-Full-HD-Monitor VS228NE *99,90*
- Netgear Nano Dual Port Set mit Steckdose *29,90*
- 10 Uhr: Logitech R700 Professional Presenter schnurlos *55,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung T27C350 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei Laser Gaming Maus
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Apex Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Razer Goliathus Fragged Speed Stand Stoffmauspad M
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Journey Bluetooth-Kfz-Freisprecheinrichtung
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-55 VR
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 2 Jahre / 3 PCs
- 18 Uhr: Clicktronic Advanced MP3-Audiokabel (1m)
- 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Network Kit
- 18 Uhr: Samsung CLT-P4092C/ELS
- 18 Uhr: ActionWrap - Tasche für Samsung Galaxy S4
- 18 Uhr: Donzo Energy Case Power Akku Hülle (2500mAh)
- 18 Uhr: Mumbi externe Festplattentasche bis 6,35 cm (2,5 Zoll) rot


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.10.2013:*
*GÜNSTIGER* - Man of Steel [Blu-ray] (12,99) - Release 25.10.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Star Trek I-X Box (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (129,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Tales of Symphonia Chronicles (PS3) (39,99) Release 28.02.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Tales of Symphonia Chronicles Collectors (PS3) (79,99) Release 28.02.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP*              - Spiel-Schnäppchen des Tages: Need for Speed: Most Wanted (PS3) *21,97*
*TIPP*              - MSI Geforce GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr *216,90 inkl. Versand*
- Philips LED-Monitor 21,5 Zoll *129,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer 55,9 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *109,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PTKIT *54,90*
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Frost Blue Edition USB Gaming Headset
*TIPP*              - 14 Uhr: Logitech G600 Optische MMO-Gaming Maus
- 14 Uhr: Ledertasche UltraSlim für iPhone 5 & 5S - Stilgut
*TIPP*              - 14 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur 
*TIPP*              - 14 Uhr: Logitech M525 Maus schnurlos schwarz
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 14 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1061DN Laserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Razer Ferox Tragbare Lautsprecher (6 Watt, RMS 2.0)
- 14 Uhr: Nuance PDF Converter Professional 8.0
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili KFZ Halterung für iPhone 5 / 5S / 5C / 4
- 18 Uhr: Ledertasche Ultraslim für Galaxy S4 i9500 und i9505
- 18 Uhr: Sony SLT-A77V SLR-Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Donzo USB Dockingstation für HTC One M7
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo On-Ear-Kopfhörer (3,5mm Klinkenstecker) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro Aptaris Cage-System für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro Aptaris Cage-System für Sony NEX 3/5/6/7
- 18 Uhr: Michael Kors Herren-Armbanduhr Black Steel
- 18 Uhr: mumbi PREMIUM ECHT Leder Flip Case Samsung Galaxy S4
- 18 Uhr: Nikon AF-S Nikkor 50mm 1:1,4G Objektiv


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.10.2013:*

* TIPP 			 • Amazon vs Saturn - Blu-rays für je 7,99 EUR*
*NEU* - Dredd [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Ein riskanter Plan [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - The Expendables 2 - Back for War (Special Uncut Edition) [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (7,99)
*NEU* - Looper [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Das Bourne Vermächtnis [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Killer Elite [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - The Amazing Spider-Man (2 Disc) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Argo - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Gangster Squad [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Inglourious Basterds [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - RED - Älter. Härter. Besser [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - 96 Hours - Taken 2 (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Back in the Game [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Dark Shadows [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Das Schwein von Gaza [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Der Zoowärter [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Der gestiefelte Kater [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Die Schlümpfe [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Die Vermessung der Welt [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (inkl. Wendecover) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Gladiator (10th Anniversary Edition) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Gone [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Hangover 2 [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Headhunters [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Hugo Cabret [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - J. Edgar [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Kill the Boss: Die total unangemessene Edition [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Men in Black 3 [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Percy Jackson [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Premium Rush [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Sherlock Holmes 2: Spiel im Schatten [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - X-men Erste Entsche¡dung [Blu-ray] (7,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Spiel-Schnäppchen des Tages: Dishonored: Spiel des Jahres Edition (PC, PS3, Xbox 360) *ab 28,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 25 Blu-ray-Rohlinge mit 25 GB *13,99*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Faszination Korallenriff 3D (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] *7,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer G236HLHbid 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor *118,00*
- 12 Uhr: D-Link DNS-325 ShareCenter Shadow *79,90*
- 14 Uhr: Der große Gatsby [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Der große Gatsby [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Methron 2.1 Subwoofer System weiß
- 14 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1041 Laserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Steelseries Frost Blue Bundle Box (Headset, Maus, Mauspad)
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: mumbi X-TPU Schutzhülle Samsung Galaxy S4 mini Hülle
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Sony HDR-CX320EB HD Flash Camcorder schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Becker Ready 50 EU20 LMU Navigationsgerät (12,7 cm (5 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Razer Orochi 2013 Elite Notebook Gaming Maus (6400 dpi, USB)
- 18 Uhr: Sony Vario Sonnar T* 24-70mm F2.8 ZA SSM Carl Zeiss Objektiv
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Starter Kit
- 18 Uhr: Vivanco WMS P 152 SL Projektor-Deckenhalterung silber
- 18 Uhr: Donzo USB Dockingstation für Samsung Galaxy S4
- 18 Uhr: Ledertasche Talis für iPhone 5 - Stilgut


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.10.2013:*

* TIPP 			 • Amazon vs Saturn - Blu-rays für je 7,99 EUR*
*NEU* - Dredd [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Ein riskanter Plan [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - The Expendables 2 - Back for War (Special Uncut Edition) [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (7,99)
*NEU* - Looper [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Das Bourne Vermächtnis [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Killer Elite [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - The Amazing Spider-Man (2 Disc) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Argo - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Gangster Squad [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Inglourious Basterds [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - RED - Älter. Härter. Besser [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - 96 Hours - Taken 2 (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Back in the Game [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Dark Shadows [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Das Schwein von Gaza [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Der Zoowärter [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Der gestiefelte Kater [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Die Schlümpfe [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Die Vermessung der Welt [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (inkl. Wendecover) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Gladiator (10th Anniversary Edition) [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Gone [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Hangover 2 [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Headhunters [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Hugo Cabret [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - J. Edgar [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Kill the Boss: Die total unangemessene Edition [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Men in Black 3 [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Percy Jackson [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Premium Rush [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - Sherlock Holmes 2: Spiel im Schatten [Blu-ray] (7,99)
*NEU* - X-men Erste Entsche¡dung [Blu-ray] (7,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Spiel-Schnäppchen des Tages: Dishonored: Spiel des Jahres Edition (PC, PS3, Xbox 360) *ab 28,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 25 Blu-ray-Rohlinge mit 25 GB *13,99*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Faszination Korallenriff 3D (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] *7,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer G236HLHbid 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor *118,00*
- 12 Uhr: D-Link DNS-325 ShareCenter Shadow *79,90*
- 14 Uhr: Der große Gatsby [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Der große Gatsby [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Methron 2.1 Subwoofer System weiß
- 14 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1041 Laserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Steelseries Frost Blue Bundle Box (Headset, Maus, Mauspad)
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: mumbi X-TPU Schutzhülle Samsung Galaxy S4 mini Hülle
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Sony HDR-CX320EB HD Flash Camcorder schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Becker Ready 50 EU20 LMU Navigationsgerät (12,7 cm (5 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Razer Orochi 2013 Elite Notebook Gaming Maus (6400 dpi, USB)
- 18 Uhr: Sony Vario Sonnar T* 24-70mm F2.8 ZA SSM Carl Zeiss Objektiv
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Starter Kit
- 18 Uhr: Vivanco WMS P 152 SL Projektor-Deckenhalterung silber
- 18 Uhr: Donzo USB Dockingstation für Samsung Galaxy S4
- 18 Uhr: Ledertasche Talis für iPhone 5 - Stilgut


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.10.2013:*
*LIEFERBAR* - Batman: Arkham Origins (PC, PS3, Xbox 360) (ab 49,95)
*NEU* - Hot Shots 1+2 [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 Euro (u. a. Lita Ford, Vengeance, Low Leaf, Secret Lounge, Doro)
*NEU* - Alice: Madness Returns Download (uncut) (4,97)

*• Superhelden-Tag bei Amazon*
*NUR HEUTE* - Filme mit Superhelden ab 7,97 EUR (u. a .The Dark Knight Rises, Green Lantern, V wie Vendetta)
*NUR HEUTE* - 3D-Blu-rays zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Der Hobbit, Die Legende der Wächter, Jack and the Giants)
*NUR HEUTE* - Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Matrix, Batman, Herr der Ringe)
*NUR HEUTE* - Premium Collection Blu-rays für 13,97 EUR (u. a. 300, Blade Runner, Matrix, Batman, Sucker Punch)
*NUR HEUTE* - TV-Serien ab 9,97 EUR (u. a. Supernatural, Smallville, Superman,Batman)


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist BF4 + Premium für 53€ durch Origin Mexiko kein Schnäppchen??!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

des rainbow six startet nicht unter windows 7.... naja, war ja zum glück gratis.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.10.2013:
EINFÜHRUNGSAKTION* - USK 18-Games-Downloads jetzt auch bei Amazon und zum Start günstiger  (u. a. Crysis 3 8,97, Dead Space 3 8,97, Dragon Age 4,97, Dragon  Age: Origins Ultimate Edition 4,97, Call of Juarez: The Cartel 6,97, Far Cry 3 Digital Deluxe Edition 18,97)
*AKTION* - 3-Tage-TV-Serien-Schnäppchen  - 3 Titel aus der Aktion kaufen u. 5 EUR sparen (u. a. The Big Bang  Theory Staffel 5 12,97 u. Staffeln 1-4 für je 9,97, Band of Brothers Box  Blu-ray FSK 18 19,97, Spacecenter Babylon 5 Complete Collection 54,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Hot Shots 1+2 [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Trollhunter [Blu-ray] (5,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Kingston SteelSeries Siberia V2 HyperX Edition *59,90* inkl. Versand
- Archos Arnova 10b G2 Tablet 10", 4GB *59,90* inkl. Versand
- 10 Uhr: Acer G226HQLHbd 54,7cm (21,5") VA LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, 8ms) schwarz *101,50*
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Color - Inferno Orange Gaming Maus orange
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire 15,6" Notebook (Intel Core i3-2348M 2,3GHz, 8GB, 500GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce 710M, DVD, Win 8) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: V7 Nano 32 GB USB-Speicherstick USB 2.0 gebürstetes Aluminium blau
- 18 Uhr: Vivanco TVA 400 Innenantenne Full HD schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz F.R.E.Q.7 Dolby 7.1 Surround-Sound-Gaming-Headset inkl. Headsetständer
- 18 Uhr: mumbi Ledertasche im Bookstyle für Samsung Galaxy S4 Tasche schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 35 mm f/1,5 Foto- und Videoobjektiv (77 mm Filtergewinde) für Nikon Objektivbajonett
- 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 AV Wireless+ Starter Kit
- 18 Uhr: Tarox Modula 14,1" Ultrabook (Intel Core i5 3317U 2,6GHz, 4GB, 120GB SSD, Win 8) silber/grau
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 2x 16GB Class 10
- 18 Uhr: Razer Vespula Gaming Maus Mat


----------



## PCGH_Markus (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.10.2013:
**VORBESTELLBAR* - Thor - The Dark Kingdom [Blu-ray] (18,99) u. - Thor - The Dark Kingdom (Blu-ray 3D + 2D) (26,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Canon EOS 600D + 18-55III + 75-300III 488,00, Magnat Vector 208 Tower Mocca 2 Stück 339,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Spiel-Schnäppchen des Tages: PlayStation 3 Super Slim 500GB + DualShock 3 Controller + GTA V USK 18* 249,00*
- MSI R7970 Lightning BE ab 21 Uhr bei Zack Zack zum Top-Preis
- fun2get Helikopter REH319099 (blau/rot) *24,90* inkl. Versand
- LG PB62G LED Beamer, WXGA, 500 ANSI Lumen, 15.000:1 Kontrast, HDMI *379,90*
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Color - Polar Blue Gaming Maus blau
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Hiro 3D Supremacy Surface Gaming Mauspad schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Logitech C525 HD Webcam
- 18 Uhr: Die Croods (inkl. 2D Blu-ray & DVD) [3D Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Kata KT DL-3N1-33 DL Rucksack für DSLR Kamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm 1:3,5 Fish-Eye Objektiv für Sony/Minolta AF Objektivbajonett
- 18 Uhr: Sigma EF-610 DG Super Blitzgerät für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Hama Steckdosenleiste mit Fußschalter (6-fach) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Hama Premium digitaler Bilderrahmen 25,7cm
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link Gigabit TL-PA551KIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: mumbi X-TPU Schutzhülle Samsung Galaxy S4
- 18 Uhr: One For All URC 6440 Simple 4 Universal-Fernbedienung mit SimpleSet für PC Anschluss


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.10.2013:*
*******************
*EINFÜHRUNGSAKTION* 			 - USK18-Games-Downloads jetzt auch bei Amazon und zum Launch reduziert  (u. a. Crysis 3 für 8,97, Dead Space 3 8,97, Dragon Age 4,97, Dragon  Age Origins Ultimate Edition 4,97, Medal of Honor 4,97, Call of Juarez:  Bound in Blood 6,97, Far Cry 3 Digital Deluxe Edition 18,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Crysis 3 [Online Code] USK 18 (8,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition [Online Code] USK 18 (4,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Dragon Age 2 [Online Code] USK 18 (4,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Dead Space 2 [Online Code] USK 18 (4,97)
*TOPSELLER *- Dead Space 3 [Online Code] USK 18 (8,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist [Download] USK 18 (17,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Battlefield 3 USK 18 (13,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Kingdoms of Amalur - Reckoning [Online Code] (4,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Far Cry 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (18,97)
*GRATIS* 			 - Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas *Zum USK18-Download Launch gratis!*
*******************
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - 3-Tage-TV-Serien-Schnäppchen  - 3 Titel aus der Aktion kaufen u. 5 EUR sparen (u. a. The Big Bang  Theory Staffel 5 12,97 u. Staffeln 1-4 für je 9,97, Band of Brothers Box  Blu-ray FSK 18 19,97, Spacecenter Babylon 5 Complete Collection 54,97)
*NEU* - Halloween-Blu-rays: Filme & TV-Serien zum Gruseln - bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Gremlins 1+2 Collection 9,97, Dark Shadows 7,97, Zombieland 7,99)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Dokus zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Unsere Erde 8,97, Am Limit 9,97, Isle Of Man 8,97, Serengeti 9,97, Titanic 3D 12,97)
*NEU* - TV-Komplettboxen auf Blu-ray zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Prison Break 49,99, James Bond 007: Die Jubiläums-Collection inkl. Skyfall 128,99, X-Men - Trilogie 17,99)
*NEU* - Luther - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Luther - Staffel 2 [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*MITTWOCH RELEASE* - Battlefield 4 (59,99) USK 18
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (PS3) (64,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (Xbox 360) (64,99)
*NEU* - Uncharted 2 - Among Thieves (PS3) (15,83)


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.9 6400 dpi High End Gaming Funk Maus kabellos Weiß PC+MAC | eBay


----------



## Original-80 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Ausverkauf der 7000er Reihe von AMD steigt. Zack hat derzeit ein schönes Angebot für ne 7970er Lightning. Es sind noch knapp 40 Prozent verfügbar bei rund 255€ mit Versand.

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## bAsSt@rd (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Caseking hat die Preise für GTX 770 und 780 gesenkt!
Vielleidcht ist was passendes dabei.

770: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 770 Serie
780: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 780 Serie


----------



## joker_1983 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es geht noch billiger!
Gigabyte Gtx 780 windforce bei computeruniverse.net gerade für 441 Euro zu haben.
versandfertig in 1-2 Tagen.


----------



## Nickel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Mindfactory ist die Palit Jetstream GTX 780 für 428 Euro erhältlich. Und die Super Jetstream für 440...

Das sind krasse Preissenkungen, da will man AMD wohl komplett die Luft abwürgen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Digitale Herbstangebote bei Amazon (u. a. Mirrors Edge Download 4,97, Jack Johnson MP3-Album für 3,99)
*NEU* - Caseking senkt Preise aller Geforce-GTX-780-Karten um 100 Euro (u. a. Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 OC R2 für 449,90)
*NEU* - Caseking senkt Preise aller Geforce-GTX-770-Karten um 50 Euro (u. a. EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC ACX für 294,90)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Battlefield 4 (59,99) USK 18
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (PS3) (64,06)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (Xbox 360) (64,46)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Lenovo IdeaTab *179,00*
- 10 Uhr: Sennheiser CX 275s (504538) *29,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer 55,9 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *109,00*
- 14 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur 
- 14 Uhr: Trust GXT 25 Gaming Maus (2000dpi, 7 Tasten, USB)
- 14 Uhr: Trust 19275 Jukebar Bluetooth Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: PocketPower 11.2 Doppel-USB Powerbank (11200mAh)
- 18 Uhr: Canon EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: mumbi ECHT Ledertasche Samsung Galaxy S4
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G (300 Mbit/s)
- 18 Uhr: mumbi PREMIUM ECHT Leder Flip Case iPhone 5 5S Tasche
- 18 Uhr: Becker Ready 50 LMU Plus Navigationsgerät, 5" (12,7 cm) Display
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Box 7330 Wlan Router
- 18 Uhr: Cabstone SoundStand Bluetooth schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Denon Cocoon Wireless-Soundsystem schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX USB 5.1 Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G27 Racing PC + PS3 Lenkrad
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 546E (500 MBit/s, WLAN-Access Point)
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann Madrid Maxima 330 SLR-Kameratasche


----------



## Vaion (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

So, dann gebe ich auch mal mein Senf dazu:


Halloween Sale 2013


Have fun


vaion


----------



## jamie (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe auch was: [Origin] Battlefield 3 (PC) komplett kostenlos - Freebies » myDealZ.de
Bei mir sagt er 'Fehler' aber vllt. geht's ja bei euch.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Oktober 2013)

key limit erreicht ^^ deshalb


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.10.2013:*
*NEU* 			 - 2 PS4-Spiele vorbestellen und 1 weiteres Spiel gratis erhalten
*NEU* - Digitale Herbstangebote bei Amazon (u. a. Alice Madness Returns Download für 4,97, Bon Jovi MP3-Album für 3,99)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Battlefield 4 (59,99) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 32-GB-SDHC-Speicherkarte Class 10 *15,99*
*TIPP * 			- Philips Wake-Up-Light *66,90*
- Topfield SBP-2000 silber HDTV PVR SAT-Receiver mit 2 CI-Slots und MKV-Wiedergabe *49,90*
- 14 Uhr: Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Maus
- 14 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-700 Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash USB 3.0 64GB Speicherstick
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann Ultralight CP Action 100 SLR-Kameratasche
- 18 Uhr: Sigma 17-70 mm f2,8-4,0 Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann Magnesit Copter Multistativ inkl. CB2.7 Kugelkopf
- 18 Uhr: Sony SLT-A65VL SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. 18-55mm Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ! Powerline 530E Set (500 Mbit/s, Fast-Ethernet-LAN
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: mumbi PREMIUM ECHT Leder Flip Case Samsung Galaxy S3
- 18 Uhr: One for All SV 2010 Powerline Internet zu TV-Link Adapter
*TIPP * 			- 20 Uhr: Saturn Late Night Shopping (u. a. Sandisk 16-GB-SDHC-Karte, Nikon D3200)


----------



## Sueff81 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So, hab mich mal für 20€ mit "Walking Dead", "Limbo", "Home", "Plants vs Zombies", "Amnesia" und "I have no mouth and I must scream" beim Halloween Sale eingedeckt. Mal schauen, wieviel ich bis zum X-Mas Sale schaffe.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe vor mir Serious Sam 3 BFE zu holen. Dazu das ehem. WarZ und noch etwas anderes billiges.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

i7 4770k mit 8% rabattcode nurnoch 230€


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hammer Preis, selbst mich juckts gerade in den Fingern.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> i7 4770k mit 8% rabattcode nurnoch 230€



Die bewertungen sagen eigentlich fast alles


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Geizhals wird der Shop aber relativ schlecht bewertet?!?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Irgentwie war es ja klar das der Preis zu gut ist um wahr zu sein


----------



## jamie (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn Nachnahme oder Rechnung geht, kann man's ja trotzdem mal probieren.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Pff, Snogard sollte passen, denke ich; die MeinPaket-Shops werden generell etwas abgewertet. 
Habs riskiert, damit geht mein 2600K an meinen Vater, wenns klappt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Rechnung finde ich ja persönlich am besten


----------



## Re4dt (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vll eine Erwähnung Wert. 
Bei Canon gibt es aktuell eine Cashback Aktion auf viele Objektive, Body's usw..

Aktionsprodukte


```
Aktionsprodukt	Betrag
EOS 100D	50€
EOS 100D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM	50€
EOS 100D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM + EF 40mm 1:2,8 STM	50€
EOS 100D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 DC III	50€
EOS 100D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 DC III + LP-E + EG 300	50€
EOS 100D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 DC III +EF 40mm 1:2,8 STM	50€
EOS 700D	50€
EOS 700D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM	50€
EOS 700D EF-S 18-135mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM	50€
EOS 700D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM + EF-S 55-250 IS	50€
EOS 700D EF-S 18-135mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM + EF 40mm 1:2,8 STM	50€
EOS 700D EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM + EF-S 55-250mm 1:4,0-5,6 IS STM	50€
EOS 7D	100€
EOS 7D + EF-S 15-85mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS USM	100€
EOS 7D + EF-S 18-135mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS	100€
EOS 7D + EF-S 17-55mm 1:2,8 IS USM	100€
EOS 7D + EF 17-40mm 1:4,0 L USM	100€
EOS 7D + EF 70-300mm 1:4-5,6 IS USM	100€
EOS 7D + EF-S 15-85mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS USM + EF 70-300mm 1:4-5,6 IS USM	100€
EF-S 10-22mm 1:3,5-4,5 USM	50€
EF-S 17-55mm 1:2,8 IS USM	70€
EF-S 18-135mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS STM	50€
EF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS	50€
EF-S 60mm 1:2,8 MAKRO USM	50€
EF 8-15mm 1:4,0 L USM Fisheye	200€
EF 16-35mm 1:2,8 L II USM	200€
EF 17-40mm 1:4,0 L USM	70€
EF 24-70mm 1:2,8 L II USM	250€
EF 24-70mm 1:4,0 L IS USM	100€
EF 40mm 1:2,8 STM	30€
EF 70-200mm 1:2,8 L IS USM II	250€
EF 70-200mm 1:4,0 L IS USM	100€
EF 70-300mm 1:4,0-5.6 IS USM	50€
EF 100mm 1:2,8L IS USM MAKRO	100€
SPEEDLITE 320 EX	30€
SPEEDLITE 430 EX II	50€
SPEEDLITE 600 EX-RT	70€
PowerShot SX280 HS	20€
PowerShot SX270 HS	15€
IXUS 255 HS	15€
SELPHY CP900	10€
LEGRIA HF R406	20€
LEGRIA HF R46	25€
LEGRIA HF R47	25€
LEGRIA HF R48	25€
LEGRIA HF G25	100€
```


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und schwupp, weg sind sie, die 4770K für ~225€ (mit 10% GS). Warte auf Storno oder Paket.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

vergiss nicht das mainboard ein 4770k läuft nicht auf sockel 1155


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DIe meisten shops unter "MeinPaket" sind meisten alle nur umgelabelt... die machen ein angebot damit erstmal soviele wie möglich aufmerksam werden und dann stornieren die einfach. Mit der Begründung: Ware vergriffen, defekt oder gerade lieferprobleme. Das ist leider immer wieder dasselbe mit diesen vereinen, auf geizhals sind diese zu hunderten vertreten und hinter allen steckt meistens nur ein einziger laden... alles was mit meinpaket zu tun hat würde ich persönlich meiden.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe bei denen schon für tausende € Sachen gekauft bei Shops von Alternate, hardwareversand etc. und habe bislang immer den besten Preis und guten bis sehr guten Service bekommen (auch vereinzelte Retourfälle verliefen problemlos). Ich kann mich aktuell absolut nicht beklagen und habe schon bei diversen Shops dort bestellt, die in GH schlechte Noten hatten. Muss die bei Gelegenheit mal positiv bewerten, vergess es bloß immer.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

alternate oder hardwareversand gehören ja auch nicht zu "meinpaket"


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ach ne, die haben aber dort auch Shops drin (sie bieten also auf der Plattform MeinPaket unter ihrem bekannten Namen Produkte zu günstigeren Preisen an) und eben bei denen habe ich gekauft (da günstiger als in den "regulären" Shops). Und vom genannten Snogard-Shop in MeinPaket habe ich auch schon mal was gekauft, daher kanns hier maximal ein Storno aufgrund eines evtl. Preisfehlers geben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

nein der preis ist normal ist nur eine Gutscheinaktion  deshalb ist er billiger


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Deswegen finde ichs schade, dass ich gerade keinen 15% oder 17% Gutschein mehr hatte , aber mit 10% Rabatt ist der Preis immer noch gut, sofern der 4770K auch ankommt. Rechne momentan noch dezent mit Storno, drücke mir aber mal ganz uneigennützig (und den anderen Käufern natürlich auch) die Daumen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

kannst ja wenns klappt Bescheid sagen, ist ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mal ganz kurz gefragt, kann man bei amazon.uk einfach etwas bestellen.....also mit seinem deutschen amazon-account+adresse, funktioniert auch bankeinzug usw.?!
Wenn ja, wie hoch sind die Versandkosten für ein Spiel/DVD?!


----------



## beren2707 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Werd ich auf jeden Fall, ob ich die CPU bekomme oder nicht. Falls es klappt, dann inklusive Pics vom Umbau auf 4770K + Z87X-UD3H.

@aloha84: Nein, man kann zwar sein amazon.de-Konto nutzen, man benötigt für co.uk jedoch eine Kreditkarte. Die Versandkosten belaufen sich auf 2,75 Pfund.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 (XT), 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-2DHJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HD 7990 für 400€


----------



## machero (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur mal so zur Info...

Battlefield 4 (PC) wird mit 55,- Euro als "Amazon-Schnäppchen" bezeichnet.
Das Game kostet bei Saturn, heute am Release-Tag, 49,90 € incl. China Rising.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber zu Saturn führt doch kein Affliate-Link.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 31.10.2013:*
*NEU* - Digitale Herbstangebote bei Amazon (u. a. Call of Juarez Gunslinger Download 7,97, Abba MP3-Album 3,99)
*RELEASE + GÜNSTIGER* - Battlefield 4 (55,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Arthur Weihnachtsmann [Blu-ray 3D]

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Seagate 2-TB-Festplatte *76,90*
- Fractal Design Define R4 weiß *72,90*
- A-Data 128-GB-SSD *79,99*
- 10 Uhr: Kyocera ECOSYS FS-1041 Laserdrucker *57,50*
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE46F5000 117cm (46") LED TV EU -Full-HD *449,90*
- 14 Uhr: Devolo dLAN LiveCam Starter Kit
- 14 Uhr: V7 microSDHC 8GB Class 4 Speicherkarte mit SD Adapter
- 14 Uhr: Steelseries Siberia v2 Heat Orange editierbares Headset für PC mit USB 
- 14 Uhr: Everki EKP121 Atlas Notebooktasche 33 cm (13 Zoll) bis 43,9 cm
- 14 Uhr: Acer H276HLbmjd 69 cm (27 Zoll) ZeroFrame IPS Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Parrot PF560101BA Zik by Philippe Gold Collection Starck
- 18 Uhr: Transcend 8GB Dual Channel Kit 2x 4GB DDR3-1333
- 18 Uhr: Titan MA4750W neig- und schwenkbare TV-Wandhalterung
- 18 Uhr: One For All URC 6430 Simple 3 Universal-Fernbedienung
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: Parrot PF560103BA Zik by Philippe Gold Collection Starck
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA890EA N600 Universal Dual Band Wireless Internet
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 2x 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann Amsterdam Maxima 520 Kameratasche
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ! Powerline 510E Set (500 Mbit/s, Fast-Ethernet-LAN)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech M525 Maus schnurlos schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Olympus LS-100 Multi-Track-Linear-PCM-Recorder


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

msi gtx 770 twin frozer für 213€ bei computeruniverse: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das habe i8ch gerade auch gesehen leider kostet die jetzt wieder 270€, aber bei HWV kostet die auch nur 256€, das wird ja immer besser.


----------



## _PeG_ (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das habe i8ch gerade auch gesehen leider kostet die jetzt wieder 270€, aber bei HWV kostet die auch nur 256€, das wird ja immer besser.


 
bei mir hat die seite von computeruniverse auch gerade derbe probleme beim seitenaufbau.. war sicher nur ein fehler..

*EDIT:* jetzt baut sich die seite wieder schneller und richtig auf.. und der preis liegt tatsächlich wieder bei knapp 270 euro.. schade..


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. Oktober 2013)

Wartet doch auf 780 Ti ^^

edit: danken sinken die 780-Preise auf 770-Niveau.


----------



## SaftSpalte (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

also 150 euro gefallen   viele gtx 780 ... sagt mal brav danke zu AMD


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist die R9 280X nicht iwie viel attraktiver als die fast doppelt so teure GTX 780?


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@-MIRROR-
Würde ich auch sagen das die R9 280X und GTX 770 deutlich attraktiver ist, immerhin ist die GTX 780 @stock nur 20% besser als die GTX 770 @stock und die R9 280X liegt nur 2-3% hinter der GTX 770.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Als kleine Rückmeldung zum kürzlichen 4770K-Angebot: Meiner wurde bereits verschickt, kommt wohl morgen übermorgen (Feiertag morgen vergessen) an. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein Board. Und evtl. gönne ich mir neuen RAM dazu.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein ASUS Z87- Pro C2-Steppening ist gut


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich selber würde zum GA-Z87X-D3H oder Asus Z87-A raten, das GA-Z87X-D3H sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn dir dein GA-Z68-UD3H-B3 gereicht hat.
Jetzt aber genug mit dem Offtopic hier im Thread, zumindest von meiner Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich werde wohl zu einem Z87X-D3H greifen.

Edit: Okay, hast Recht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger hat mir wirklich sehr viel Spass gemacht. Kann ich jedem nur wirklich nahelegen.


----------



## _PeG_ (31. Oktober 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wartet doch auf 780 Ti



kommt ja wohl am 6.11. oder 7.11. und dann würde ich hier gern die preistipps zu gtx770 und gtx780 sehen.. danke pcgh extreme!!


----------



## mds51 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal ganz kurz gefragt, kann man bei amazon.uk einfach etwas bestellen.....also mit seinem deutschen amazon-account+adresse, funktioniert auch bankeinzug usw.?!
> Wenn ja, wie hoch sind die Versandkosten für ein Spiel/DVD?!



Ja kannst du.
Kreditkarte ist aber Pflicht.
Versand kam meist so um die 6-7€ soweit ich das im Hinterkopf habe, könnte auch billiger gewesen sein.
Einfach austesten. Einloggen und bis zum Checkout, du kannst zwischendurch auch auswählen, dass du in € bezahlen willst, glaube ich.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.11.2013: *
*AKTION*              - 5 Tage Filme u- TV-Serien reduziert
- Film-Neuheiten (u. a. Fast & Furious 6 11,97, Oblivion 11,97, Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal 11,97)
- Box-Sets auf Blu-ray u. DVD  (u. a. Blu-rays: Coraline & Paranorman 3D 15,97, Zurück in die  Zukunft Trilogie 16,97, Jurassic Park Ulitmate Trilogy 16,97, The  Complete Bourne Collection 27,97, Fast & Furious 1-6 Steelbook Box  48,97 - DVDs: A-Team - Die komplette Serie 28,97, Battlestar Galactica -  Die komplette Serie 31,97, Miami Vice - Komplettbox 28,97)
- Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Ted, Zero Dark Thirty, End of Watch, Sinister, Battlestar Galactica)
- 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR  (u. a. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich, Gladiator, Snow White & The  Huntsman, E.T., Battleship, Insidious, Fast & Furious 5)
- 3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 24 EUR (u. a. Defiance, Dr. House, Monk)

*NEU* - Digitale Herbstangebote bei Amazon (u. a. Mass Effect 3 N7 Digital Deluxe Edition 15,97, Bryan Adams MP3-Album 3,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Cooler Master HAF XB Mesh ATX Midi Tower  *59,90*
- TEAC NS-X1 silber, Netzwerk Audio System *79,99*
- Belkin AirCast Auto Bluetooth Adapter *29,90*
- 10 Uhr: Tera - PC Game *12,99*
- 10 Uhr: Cabstone ComfortTunes ultra-bequemes In-Ear-Headset *29,90*
- 14 Uhr: Philips Fidelio P8 Bluetooth Speaker, schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Competition Pro USB Sports Tournament Edition German version Digital USB Joystick für PC
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Maus (4000 dpi, USB, 1,8m) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Acer G226HQLHbd 54,7cm (21,5") VA LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, 8ms) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Erde, Wasser, Luft, Eis - Die große Naturfilm Edition (5 DVDs, Sonderkonfektionierung)
- 18 Uhr: Parrot Minikit+ Tragbare Bluetooth-basierte Freisprechanlage für Mobiltelefone, Smartphones und Apple iPhone
- 18 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Casio Edifice Herren-Armbanduhr Chronograph
- 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Network Kit (WLAN Repeater, Kompaktgehäuse, 500 Mbit/s) weiß
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 35mm f/1,5 Foto- und Videoobjektiv (77mm Filtergewinde) für Canon Objektivbajonett


----------



## PCGH_Markus (2. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.11.2013: 
NEU* - Digitale Herbstangebote bei Amazon (u. a. Assassin's Creed 3 Digital Deluxe Edition PC Download 19,97, Supertramp MP3-Album 3,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Cooler Master Seidon 240M Wasserkühlung  *59,90*
- TP-Link TL-WA750RE WLAN Repeater *17,90*
- 09 Uhr: One For All Xsight Lite Universal-Fernbedienung mit LCD-Farbdisplay *18,99*
- 14 Uhr: Trust Wireless Digital TV und Radio für Apple iPad schwarz
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß
- 14 Uhr: V7 Adapter mini DisplayPort auf VGA für Apple MacBook Pro und Apple MacBook Air
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink 2.1 Methron 2.1 Subwoofer System schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 360 32GB USB 2.0 Speicherstick
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB USB 3.0 Speicherstick
- 18 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Starter Kit
- 18 Uhr: Parrot MINIKIT Neo Bluetooth-Freisprechanlage mit Stimmsteuerung für Mobiltelefone/Smartphone und Apple iPhone
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 35 mm f/1,5 Foto- und Videoobjektiv (77 mm Filtergewinde) für Sony Alpha Objektivbajonett


----------



## Ich 15 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

REX Essential PLUS with OverDrive für 20,83€(ein muss wenn man den FSX verschönern möchte)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (3. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.11.2013:
**NUR NOCH HEUTE* - USK18-Games-Downloads bei Amazon zum Start um 50% reduziert   (u. a. Crysis 3 für 8,97, Dead Space 3 8,97, Dragon Age 4,97, Dragon   Age Origins Ultimate Edition 4,97, Medal of Honor 4,97, Call of Juarez:   Bound in Blood 6,97, Far Cry 3 Digital Deluxe Edition 18,97)
*NEU* - Digitale Herbstangebote bei Amazon (u. a. Anno 2070 Königsedition Download 23,97, Florence + The Machine MP3-Album 4,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Panasonic TX-P42X60E 107cm (42") Plasma-TV 333,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Aerocool Strike-X 1100W Netzteil mit Kabel-Management *99,90*
- Samsung UE46F6470 116cm (46") LED-TV *579,00*
- ZyXEL PLA4225 Powerline-Switch* 19,90*
- Acer T232HLbmidz 58,4cm (23") Monitor (5ms VGA/DVI/HDMI/USB) *299,99*
- Link TL-WA750RE WLAN Repeater *17,90*
- 14 Uhr: Acer G236HLHbid 58,4 cm (23") IPS LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 5ms) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: V7 Surge Protector 7fach Steckdosenleiste schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Hama TV-Wandhalterung Motion M kipp- und neigbar, für 25 - 94cm Diagonale (10" - 37"), max. 30 kg, schwarz
- 18 Uhr: One For All URC 8620 Xsight Plus Universal-Fernbedienung mit LCD-Farbdisplay
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 520E Einzeladapter (500 Mbit/s, Gigabit LAN, Steckdose)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover Bluetooth-Tastatur für Apple iPad 4, iPad 3 und iPad 2. Generation schwarz
- 18 Uhr: vau ActionWrap für iPhone 5S & 5C
- 18 Uhr: Die Croods [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Die Croods (inkl. 2D Blu-ray & DVD) [3D Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition]


----------



## .::ASDF::. (4. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kleiner Tipp: Die Box-Sets müssen nicht unbedingt billiger sein. Bsp: 
The Complete Bourne Collection: 27,97€
Die Bourne Identität/ Verschwörung/ Ultimatum für 18 € + Das Bourne Vermächtnis 7,99€: 25,99€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.11.2013:*
*NEU* - Logitech Gaming Aktion: 2 Artikel kaufen und 50% bei dem günstigeren sparen
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 22 EUR (u. a. The Dark Knight Rises, Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht, Transformers 3, Killer Elite)
*NEU* - Filmklassiker auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Die Mächte des Wahnsinns, Die Verurteilten, Full Metal Jacket, Uhrwerk Orange)
*NEU* - Komödien auf Blu-ray je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Der Prinz aus Zamunda, Kokowääh, Lachsfischen im Jemen, Schöne Bescherung)
*NEU* - Broken City [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Dead Man Down [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Fringe - Die komplette vierte Staffel [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Tim Burton Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Sammys Abenteuer 2 3D [3D Blu-ray] (17,97)
*NEU* - Sherlock Holmes Edition [Blu-ray] [Special Collector's Edition] (54,97)
*NEU* - Gravity Steelbook (2D/3D) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (34,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Call of Duty Ghosts (ab 59,00 für PC) USK 18 *Letzte Chance auf Vorbestellboni*
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 (PS3) (23,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Saints Row: The Third Download (16,97) USK 18
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Download (14,97)
*NEU* - Skylanders: Giants Figuren - 3 für 2 Sparaktion
*NEU* - Injustice: Gtter unter uns Collectors (PS3) (39,97)
*NEU* - Humble Sale (u. a. Worms Armageddon, Worms Crazy Golf, Worms Pinball, Alien Breed 3)


----------



## der-sack88 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tipp:

Unter http://ue.logitech.com/de-de/earphones gibts grad echte Schnäppchen abzuräumen. Alles deutlich billiger, UE900 z.B. 199€ inkl. Versand statt 350€. Sind zwar momentan nicht lieferbar, werden aber wieder reinkommen. Selbst grad bestellt.
Wie lange noch weiß keiner, also wenn Bedarf besteht schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den Athlon X4 760K gibt es bei Reichelt zurzeit für 53,70€ AMD A-X4-760K - AMD FM2 Athlon X4 760K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed bei reichelt elektronik hier auch der Geizhals Link AMD Athlon X4 760K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD760KWOHLBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, bei allen anderen Händlern kostet er mindestens 70€.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.11.2013:*

*AMAZON VS MÜLLER* 			 - Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Filme auf Blu-ray für je 7,99 EUR: 
- Banana Joe - Single Edition (Blu-ray) 
- Die Miami Cops - Limited Edition [Blu-ray] 
- Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels - Limited Edition (Blu-ray) 
- Django und die Bande der Gehenkten - Limited Edition (Blu-ray) 
- Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja (1972er Adria-Western-Fassung) [Blu-ray]
- Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja (1982er Kino-Comedy-Fassung) [Blu-ray] 
- Vier Fäuste gegen Rio - Limited Edition [Blu-ray]
- Zwei Asse trumpfen auf - Limited Edition [Blu-ray]
- Zwei außer Rand und Band (Blu-ray) 
- Zwei bärenstarke Typen (Blu-ray)
- Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen - Limited Edition [Blu-ray] 

*NEU* - Driver San Francisco Vollversion + PCGH-Heft 12/2013 (5,30)
*NEU* - Splinter Cell Double Agent Vollversion + PCG-Heft 11/2013 (5,50)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 10 EUR (u. a. Einer kam durch, The Front Line, Die Königin der Löwen, The Sniper, Max Schmeling, Little Big Soldier) *Nur 3,33 EUR pro Blu-ray und keine Versandkosten!*

++++++++++++
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* 			 - 5 Tage Filme u- TV-Serien reduziert
- Film-Neuheiten (u. a. Fast & Furious 6 11,97, Oblivion 11,97, Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal 11,97)
- Box-Sets auf Blu-ray u. DVD  (u. a. Blu-rays: Coraline & Paranorman 3D 15,97, Zurück in die  Zukunft Trilogie 16,97, Jurassic Park Ulitmate Trilogy 16,97, The  Complete Bourne Collection 27,97, Fast & Furious 1-6 Steelbook Box  48,97 - DVDs: A-Team - Die komplette Serie 28,97, Battlestar Galactica -  Die komplette Serie 31,97, Miami Vice - Komplettbox 28,97)
- Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Ted, Zero Dark Thirty, End of Watch, Sinister, Battlestar Galactica)
- 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR  (u. a. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich, Gladiator, Snow White & The  Huntsman, Van Helsing, E.T., Battleship, Insidious, Fast & Furious  5)
- 3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 24 EUR (u. a. Defiance, Dr. House, Monk)
++++++++++++


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. November 2013)

Wird Splinter Cell von der CD auf uplay übertragen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo kann man Windows 8 sehr günstig kaufen?


----------



## mds51 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

windows 8 oem | Geizhals Deutschland=

oder mal bei eBay nachschauen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.11.2013:*
++++++++
* Neue Amazon-Aktion: * Blockbuster-Filme und TV-Serien zum kleinen Preis (bis 12.11.)
- Blu-rays für je 7,90 EUR (u. a. Prometheus, 96 Hours, Ice Age 4, Titanic, Abraham Lincoln)
- James Bond Blu-rays je nur 7,97 EUR (u. a. Sag niemals nie, Der Morgen stirbt nie)
- 3D-Blu-rays zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Avatar 19,97, Titanic 17,97, Rio 19,97, Life of Pi 19,97)
- TV-Serien & Komplettboxen jetzt stark reduziert  (u. a. Modern Family Season 1 für 8,99, Terra Nova komplette Serie  8,99, White Collar 2. Season 9,97, Ally McBeal komplette Serie 29,97,  Stargate Atlantis komplette Kollektion 47,97)
- Film-Neuheiten reduziert (u. a. Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben Blu-ray 8,97, Lincoln Blu-ray 8,97)
++++++++

*JETZT AM KIOSK* - Driver San Francisco Vollversion + PCGH-Heft 12/2013 (5,30)


----------



## dynastes (6. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Battlefield 4 für 45 Euro - darf man diese Listung als Empfehlung für MMOGA verstehen oder liegt sie nur im günstigen Preis begründet?


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BPU7FFW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF 9,99€ !!


----------



## hazopethe (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mit MMOGA endlich mal einen guten Shop gelistet. Hat ja lange genug gedauert. Keys zum Download in 5 Minuten mit einer Milliarde Zahlungsarten sind nur schwer zu toppen?!


----------



## dynastes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Persönliche Erfahrungen, hazopethe?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. November 2013)

Hole mir bei MMOGA heute vllt. BO1.


----------



## hazopethe (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@dynastes Das sind persönliche Erfahrungen. Hatte den BF4 MMOGA Key zeitig vor Release erhalten ums locker Preloaden zu können. Bis ich mir Premium besorge ists nur ne Frage der Zeit...derzeit auch noch mit anderen Spielen versumpft.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.11.2013:*

*NEU* 			 - Geforce GTX 780 Ti jetzt ab 649 Euro bestellbar (schneller und günstiger als Titan!)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette erste Staffel [5 DVDs] (9,90)
*NEU* - James Bond 007 - Skyfall [Blu-ray] (7,90)
*NEU* - The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [3 DVDs] (9,90)
*NEU* - The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel - Uncut [5 DVDs] FSK 18 (25,00) - Release 11.11.
*NEU* - Hitchcock [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 Key für Origin (42,99)
*NEU* - iPad-Ausgabe von EDGE für die ersten 10.000 Downloads gratis


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Humble Sale (u. a. Worms Armageddon, Worms Crazy Golf, Worms Pinball, Alien Breed 3)

Herrlich - Worms Armageddon endlich auch bibergünstig in Steam - 
ich liebe das Spiel !!!

Dank der Community mittlerweile auch in FullHD


----------



## Atothedrian (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

XFx 7970 Ghz Edition für 249€! https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=19941


----------



## danomat (7. November 2013)

https://stacksocial.com/sales/call-of-duty-4-modern-warfare 
 Call of duty 4 - modern warfare Steam version    4,99$ ~3,69€    
Definitiv das beste cod und immer noch massig puplic server und funny betrieb mit promod  

  Zahlbar mit kreditkarte oder paypal

Läuft noch 4 tage bzw bis halt out of stock


----------



## Netboy (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gelöscht


----------



## jamie (7. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Vergleich zum Neupreis schon. Da habe ich in letzter Zeit schon deutlich schlechteres bei ZackZack gesehen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. November 2013)

Wie lang geht das cod4 angebot noch??? :O shiiiit


----------



## grenn-CB (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Netboy schrieb:


> Das ist alles aber kein Schnäppchen
> 
> HD7970 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Finde ich auch zudem die XFX nicht das gelbe von Ei ist.
 Lieber eine andere HD 7970 nehmen oder eine R9 280X und auf das Spielebundle verzichten.


----------



## Atothedrian (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Netboy schrieb:


> Das ist alles aber kein Schnäppchen
> 
> HD7970 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Eine vergleichbare Karte mit 1050 Mhz seh ich jetzt nicht in dem Preisbereich ausser du willst die VT3DX bei Pixmania bestellen. Da greif ich lieber zu seriösen Händlern. Ansonsten ist DIESE Karte ab 299 gelistet, das sind 50€ Differenz. Und wenn man vllt ein Crossfire aufbauen möchste weil man schon so eine hat kommst du nun mal nicht so günstig bei weg wie damit.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.11.2013: *
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 EUR (u. a. The Sounds, AC Angry, Town of Saints, Anavae)
*NEU* - Amazon vs Mediamarkt: Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Ich Einfach unverbesserlich 2 Blu-ray 14,90, World War Z 15,90, Cloud Atlas 7,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - XFX Radeon HD 7970 XT2 GHz Edition Dual Fan *249,90*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Mia san Champions [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Mia san Champions! [2 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Creative T12 Bluetooth-Lautsprechersystem schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.5 Gaming Tastatur
- 14 Uhr: Aiptek Car Camcorder X-mini Auto- Kamera / Black Box
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Raid - Ultimate Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Steelseries Siberia v2 Heat Orange editierbares Headset für PC mit USB 
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: James Dean Collection [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB USB 2.0
- 18 Uhr: SIRUI M-3204X Master Drei-/Einbeinstativ mit Tasche und Gurt


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LOGITECH PC Gaming Keyboard G710 Tastaturen kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G710+ Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör + Aktion: 50% sparen auf Logitech Gaming Produkte

Wenn man also zwei mal die G710+ kauft kosten die zusammen 133,50. Das macht grade mal 66,75€ pro Stück. 
Schnell 2 bestellt - da kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Doch kann man. Eine zu viel kaufen zB.


----------



## jamie (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die kann er aber immer noch mit ein bissel Gewinn weiterverkaufen.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
 Der Preis ist fast auf 2012er Niveau


----------



## deecon2013 (8. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hier G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
> Der Preis ist fast auf 2012er Niveau



Echt super preis


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Was heißt bei Alternate Im Zulauf?


----------



## grenn-CB (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@DeluxeBaerchen
 Wird wohl heißen das der Bald wiederkommt, von 17Uhr bis 20:30Uhr war der sofort verfügbar.


----------



## jamie (8. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zwar OEM aber das sollte wohl kein Problem darstellen. Auf alle Fälle guter Preis.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Naja, ich hab Ram^^


----------



## PCGH_Markus (9. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.11.2013:
**NEU* - Shrek 1-4: Die Komplette Shrekologie [Blu-ray] (25,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - R.E.D. 2 - Noch Älter. Härter. Besser [Blu-ray] (15,99)
*TOPSELLER* - The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [3 DVDs] (9,90) Aktion - 3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für nur 24 EUR

*AKTION - *Blockbuster-Fime und TV-Serien zum kleinen Preis (bis 12.11.)
*TOPSELLER* - James Bond 007 - Skyfall [Blu-ray] (7,90)
*TOPSELLER* - Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen [Blu-ray] (7,90)
*TOPSELLER* - Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 3D (inkl. 2D Version + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D] (19,97)
*TOPSELLER* - Akte X - Die komplette Serie (53 Discs) (39,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Aerocool Strike-X AIR Midi Tower *69,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router schwarz *47,90*
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Isku Illuminated Gaming Tastatur USB
- 14 Uhr: DeutschlandSIM SMART 100 O2 - reduzierter Verkaufspreis
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Transcend SDHC 16GB Class 10 Premium 2er-Pack
- 18 Uhr: SIRUI N-2004X Universal Drei-/Einbeinstativ mit Tasche und Gurt
- 18 Uhr: TW Steel Herren-Chronograph


----------



## PCGH_Markus (10. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.11.2013:
**NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday  (Intenso Memory Drive 500GB 35,00, Canon PowerShot A2500 49,00, Sharp  LC39LE352E-BK LED-TV 419,00, LG G2 inkl. LG Photo Pocket Drucker 469,00)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel - Uncut [Blu-ray] FSK 18 (29,00) u. - The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel - Uncut [5 DVDs] FSK 18 (25,00)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Die Twilight Saga - Biss in alle Ewigkeit/The Complete Collection [Blu-ray] (35,99)
*NEU* - Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand [Origin Code] (2,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Creative SB X-FI Titanium HD *114,90*
- D-Link DAP-1320 Wireless N300 Range Extender *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: AKG K326 Sport-Kopfhörer rot *24,99*
- 14 Uhr: Mad Catz M.M.O. 7, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Kova+ Max Performance
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Frost Blue Edition USB
- 14 Uhr: Gillette Fusion ProGlide Silvertouch Rasierer + 1 Gratis-Ticket
- 18 Uhr: Steelseries Frost Blue Bundle Box (Headset, Maus, Mauspad)
- 18 Uhr: Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System für PC
- 18 Uhr: SIRUI N-1004X Universal Drei-/Einbeinstativ mit Tasche und Gurt
- 18 Uhr: Sony HT-CT260H 2.1-Kanal-Lautsprecher für Fernseher, mit Subwoofer, schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Transcend TS64GJF810 JetFlash USB 3.0 64GB schwarz/grün
- 18 Uhr: Transcend 8GB Dual Channel Kit 2x 4GB DDR3-1333


----------



## killer89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Walking Dead Staffel 3 hab ich schon hier 
Amazon sei dank 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.11.2013:*
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 5 EUR (u. a. The Warlords, Max Schmeling, Rabbit Hole, Chinese zum Mitnehmen)
*NEU* - Last Hitman - 24 Stunden in der Hölle [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Kampf & Zorn der Titanen 3D (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Die 2 - Collector's Box [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (48,97)
*NEU* - Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games [Special Edition] [Blu-ray] (9,90)
*NEU* - 3 TV-Staffeln für 24 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, The Mentalist, Fringe, One Tree Hill)
*NEU* - Saints Row IV inkl. GAT V Pack DLC [Bundle] Download (33,97)
*NEU* - ANNO 1701 + Fluch des Drachen [Bundle] Download (7,97)
*NEU* - TrackMania United Forever [Download] (8,97)
*NEU* - TrackMania² Canyon [Download] (8,97)
*NEU* - TrackMania² Stadium [Download] (4,97)
*NEU* - TrackMania² Valley Download (8,97)
*NEU* - TrackMania² Stadium + TrackMania² Canyon + TrackMania² Valley [Bundle] (14,97)
*NEU* - TrackMania² Stadium + TrackMania² Canyon + TrackMania² Valley + Trackmania United Forever [Bundle] (21,97)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.11.2013:*
*JETZT BESTELLBAR* - iPad Mini mit Retina-Display (389,00)
*GÜNSTIGER *- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition (3 Discs) [Blu-ray] (27,99) *FREITAG RELEASE
GÜNSTIGER* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Discs) (36,99) *FREITAG RELEASE*
*NEU* - Und dann kam Polly [Blu-ray] (4,97)
*NEU* - Xbox One - Premium Bundle inkl. Call of Duty Ghosts (529,00) USK 18
*NEU* - X Rebirth Retail-Version (44,99)
*NEU* - X Rebirth [Online Code] (39,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Apple iPad Mini 16 GB + 4G *369,00*
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer SE-MJ721-K dynamischer Kopfhörer schwarz
- 14 Uhr: JBL SP150/230 aktiver Subwoofer schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Samson Go Mic Clip-On USB Mikrofon für Laptop Computer
- 14 Uhr: Sennheiser MM 60 Stereo Kopfhörer für Apple iPhone, schwarz
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset Schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Celestron Teleskop Astromaster 114 EQ
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink Nexus Recharge Maus schnurlos USB
- 18 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner 
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 915 Stereo Surround-Ear-Funkkopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Sigma 10-20 mm F3,5 EX DC HSM-Objektiv für Nikon Objektivbajonett
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G300 Gaming Maus schnurgebunden grau-schwarz


----------



## grenn-CB (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GSkill 2x4GB 1600MHz CL11 gibt es bei ZackZack zurzeit für 49,90€ + 4,95€ Versand https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=19973


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> GSkill 2x4GB 1600MHz CL11 gibt es bei ZackZack zurzeit für 49,90€ + 4,95€ Versand https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=19973


 
Thx, habe es mit aufgenommen...


----------



## Jor-El (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Injustice gibt es auf Amazon aktuell für 30€, während es auf Steam, selbst mit Vorbesteller-Rabatt, immer noch 45€ kostet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Injustice gibt es auf Amazon aktuell für 30€, während es auf Steam, selbst mit Vorbesteller-Rabatt, immer noch 45€ kostet.


 
Danke, auch das habe ich jetzt aufgenommen: Schnäppchen: Geforce GTX 780 Ti für unter 600 Euro lieferbar - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise Extended (3 Discs) Blu-ray 27,99 - Und dann kam Polly Blu-ray 4,97 - Xbox One inkl. Call of Duty Ghosts für 529,00 USK 18 - X Rebirth Retail-Version 44,


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.11.2013:*
*NEU* - Geforce GTX 780 Ti für unter 600 Euro lieferbar
*NEU* - Kindle Fire HDX 7-Tablet (ab 229,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Conrad Elektronik-Adventskalender *9,95*
- Toshiba 2-TB-HDD extern mit USB 3.0 *99,90*
- Philips Living Colors *62,90*
- Notebook- und Tablet-Deals bei Amazon
- 10 Uhr: OKI MC342DN Farblaser-Multifunktion *199,90*
- 10 Uhr: Philips DC295/12 Radiorekorder *89,99*
- 10 Uhr: Sennheiser i300 In-Ear Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon weiß *39,99*
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer HTP-203 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Flux Gaming In-Ear Headset
- 18 UHr: Philips Fidelio P8 Bluetooth Speaker, schwarz
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Gaming Headset Weiss
- 18 Uhr: Transcend USB 3.0 Storejet A3 Externe Festplatte 1TB
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries 6Gv2 mechanische Gaming Tastatur Deutsch
- 18 Uhr: Pioneer HTP-203 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei Laser Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T.3 Gaming Maus, 3500dpi, PC und MAC
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser HD 201 Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Donzo PB-02WR Powerbank Military Style wasserfest Li-Polymer Akku (7800mAh)


----------



## DSHPB (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI R7970 Lightning Boost Edition

Radeon HD7970 in der Lightning Boost Edition von MSI -> 249,90€ inkl. Never Settle Gold-Code, bei der Lightning-Variante ist auch beliebig Overclocking und Lüfterwechsel erlaubt und die Garantie bleibt erhalten.

Edit: Gibt's nicht mehr, schade, hoffe meine geht dennoch raus


----------



## korsakoff6 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

117 Euro momentan


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

gog.com hat "Autumn-Insomnia-Sale"
GOG.com


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.11.2013:*
*MORGEN RELEASE* - X Rebirth Collector's Edition (59,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - X Rebirth Retail-Version (44,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - X Rebirth [Online Code] (39,97)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - XCOM: Enemy Within (26,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE*- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition (3 Discs) [Blu-ray] (27,99)
*PS4-VERSION SCHON LIEFERBAR* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS4) (68,99)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Discs) (36,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Notebook- und Tablet-Deals bei Amazon
- Corsair 650W-Netzteil, 128-GB-SSD und Powerlan bei Zack Zack
- TP-Link Wireless Nano Repeater *19,90*
- 12 Uhr: HP Pavilion 15-n028sg Gaming Notebook *599,90*
- 14 Uhr: Philips SHO9207/10 O'Neill Crash HD-Kopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Color - Polar Blue Gaming Maus blau
- 14 Uhr: JBL Loft30 2-Wege Regallautsprecher (Paar) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser MX581 In-Ear Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Becker Ready 50 EU20 LMU Navigationsgerät (12,7 cm (5 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System
- 18 Uhr: Donzo PB-01 Powerbank Li-Polymer Akku mit LED-Display
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T.3 Gaming Maus, 3500dpi, PC und MAC
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser IE 80 In-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.11.2013:*

* NUR HEUTE: 			 Caseking feiert 10. Geburtstag*
- ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Intel Z77 Mainboard (119,90 statt 149,90)
- Plextor USB 3.0/SATA-Konverter inkl. Ledertasche für 2,5 Zoll SSD (14,90 anstatt 29,90)
- CM Storm Quick Fire ULTIMATE Blue Tastatur (59,90 statt 99,90)
- Beyerdynamic MMX 300 High-End Headset - Facelift 2012 (199,90 anstatt 299,90)
- Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Rx Soundkarte (56,90 anasttt 69,90)
- Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Intel Z77 Mainboard (199,90 statt 294,90)
- Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower - schwarz (89,90 statt 159,90)
- Acer HN274Hbmiiid, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) - HDMI, DVI, VGA (349,90 statt 399,90)
- Prolimatech Blue Series Megahalems "Dual Blue Vortex 120 Edition" (59,90 statt 71,90)
- King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle ASRock Z77, Intel 3570K +32%, 16GB (619,90 statt 689,90)
+++++++++++++++++
* NEUE AKTION: 			 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen (bis 19.11.)*
- 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR (u. a. Der Hobbit, Cloud Atlas, The Dark Knight Rises, Gangster Squad)
- 3D-Blu-rays zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Der Hobbit 16,97, Man of Steel 23,97, Harry Potter 1+2 für 19,97)
- Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert (u. a. Blade Runner 9,97, Demolition Man 9,97, Matrix Trilogy 19,97)
- Blu-ray-Boxsets reduziert (u. a. Der Herr der Ringe 49,97, Harry Potter 41,97, Fringe 79,97)
- TV-Neuheiten zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Star Wars The Clone Wars 5. Staffel 27,97)
- TV-Komplettboxen jetzt reduziert (u. a. Spacecenter Babylon 5 für 54,97, Die Sopranos 46,97)
+++++++++++++++++
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für je 5 EUR (u. a. Suns of Thyme, Razoof)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 27-Zoll-LED-Monitor von Asus *249,90*
- Netatmo NWS01 Wetterstation für Apple iPhone und Android *119,00*
- 14 Uhr: Sharkoon X-Tatic Pro Gaming Headset für PS3/Xbox 360/PC *111,28*
- 14 Uhr: Roccat ROC-11-310 Lua Tri-Button Gaming Maus schwarz *24,50*
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer A-10-S Stereo-Verstärker silber *139,99*
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser CX890i Ohrkanal-Headset, weiß
- 18 Uhr: Pronomic HR2 Portabler MP3/Wave-Recorder
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann PRIMAX 190 Stativ mit 3-Wege-Kopf und Stativtasche
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Color - Inferno Orange Gaming Maus orange
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 64GB Speicherkarte
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann NANOMAX 260 CW25 Stativ mit 3-Wege-Kopf


----------



## PCGH_Markus (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.11.2013:
**NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon Download (7,97)
*NEU* - Dragon Age II (uncut) Origin Code USK 18 (4,97)
*NEU* - Mega-Bundle: Tomb Raider + Hitman + Just Cause 2 + Deus Ex + Sleeping Dogs Download USK 18 (33,74 statt 134,95)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Crucial CT51264BA160BJ DIMM 4GB DDR3-1600 *26,90*
- AOC e2495Sd7 LED-Monitor 24"* 119,90*
- Braun Oral-B TriZone 5500 Elektrische Premium-Zahnbürste (mit Reise-Etui und SmartGuide) *89,99*
- 10 Uhr: Philips SHD9000/10 kabelloser Digital-Kopfhörer schwarz-silber *99,99*
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer VSX-828-K 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Creative GigaWorks T3 Lautsprecher 2.1 
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser CX 215 In-Ear Kopfhoerer, bronze
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Maus schwarz


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vodafone Red M Student - November Aktion 34,99 €


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Humble Store:

Limbo 2,49$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/limbo_storefront

Red Faction Collection 11,99$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/redfactioncollection_storefront

Papo & Yo 3,75$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/papoandyo_storefront

The Binding of Isaac + Wrath of the Lamb 1,99$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/bindingofisaac_storefront

Brütal Legend 4,99$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/brutallegend_storefront

Divekick 5,99$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/divekick_storefront

Shank 2 2,49$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/shank2_storefront

Mortal Combat Komplete Edition 22,50$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/mortalkombatkomplete_storefront

FTL: Faster than Light 3,39$
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/ftlfasterthanlight_storefront

Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/ (Neue Spiele zu "The Humble WB Bundle" hinzugefügt)

Neue "weekly sales":
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sagt mir alles nichts. Ich kenne Humble Bundle, aber meistens kommen da nur komische Spiele


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja, finde FEAR ganz gut. ^^


----------



## okeanos7 (17. November 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Sagt mir alles nichts. Ich kenne Humble Bundle, aber meistens kommen da nur komische Spiele



naja was heisst komische spiele, sind halt indie games und nicht die aa titel due jeder kennt.

allerdings waren mit battlefield,  crysis und batman mitunter welche dabei ...


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Bundle hab ich mir auch gekauft.

Hab nich so gute Erfahrungen mit Indiegames.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (17. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.11.2013:
NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ 62 199,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Evangelion: 3.33 - You can (not) redo [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (22,99) - Release 13.12.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ONE FOR ALL Digital 12 Universal-Fernbedienung *4,99*
- Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe* 41,90*
- Onkyo TX-NR626 (B) 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver schwarz *284,99*
- 10 Uhr: Oehlbach Digital Flat 2.5 Aktive DVB-T Antenne im Hochglanz-Finish schwarz *59,99*
- 10 Uhr: One For All SV 4210 Wandhalterung für 107cm (42") LCD-Fernseher *44,99*
- 10 Uhr: Braun Oral-B TriZone 5000 elektrische Zahnbürste inkl. SmartGuide *80,32*
- 10 Uhr: Pioneer XW-SMA4-K Wireless Streaming Speaker schwarz* 199,99*
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha PDX-B11 Bluetooth-Lautsprechersystem für Apple iPhone/3G/3GS/4 blau
- 14 Uhr: Creative Draco HS-430 Gaming Headset schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Digit ISIO S1 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver silber
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser CX 200 Street II In-Ear-Kopfhörer, schwarz/grau
- 18 Uhr: Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Extended Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray] 
- 18 Uhr: Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Extended Collector's Edition) [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Epic - Verborgenes Königreich [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Epic - Verborgenes Königreich [Blu-ray 3D]
- 18 Uhr: How I Met Your Mother - Season 7 [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Bones - Season Seven [4 DVDs]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.11.2013:*

*NEU* - Hangover 3 [Blu-ray] (10,00)
*NEU* - 2 Blu-rays für 13 EUR (u. a. Largo Winch 2, Arn, The Guard, Secretary, The Illusionist, Die Legende von Beowulf)
*NEU* - 2 3D-Blu-rays kaufen, 10 EUR sparen (u. a. Avatar, Ice Age 4, Titanic, Life of Pi)
*NEU* - Man of Steel 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (29,97)
*NEU* - The Bay - Nach Angst kommt Panik [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Westworld [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Krimi-Serien zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Rizzoli & Isles, The Wire, Alarm für Cobra 11, CSI Miami)
*FREITAG RELEASE* - Xbox One + Spiel bestellen und 20 EUR sparen
*NEU* - Medal of Honor Download USK 18 (4,97)
*NEU* - Trials Evolution - Gold Edition Download (8,97)
*NEU* - FIFA 14 und Battlefield 4 gegen Next-Gen-Versionen eintauschen
*VORBESTELLBONI* - Need for Speed: Rivals (ab 49,00)
*NEU* - Euro Truck Simulator 2 (17,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: ZyXEL PLA5205 600Mbps, Gigabit Ethernet, Powerline Adapter Kit *44,00*
- 10 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer *199,99*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *43,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor *182,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch *19,90*
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer XW-SMA1-W Wireless Streaming-Speaker weiß
- 14 Uhr: HP Deskjet 2540 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha DM-105 dynamisches Mikrofon mit 5 m Kabel
- 18 Uhr: Sennheiser CX 300 II In-Ear-Kopfhörer, schwarz
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei Raw Frost Blue Edition Gaming Maus weiß/blau
- 18 Uhr: Golden Sun: Die dunkle Dämmerung Nintendo DS
- 18 Uhr: Donzo Energy Case Power Akku Hülle (2500mAh)
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA890EA N600 Universal Dual Band Wireless Internet
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha TD-6BK chromatisch Stimmgerät mit LED Anzeige


----------



## Netboy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gelöscht


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. November 2013)

Gibt wieder humble bundel


----------



## mds51 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute Abend erst. Wenn überhaupt.
Bundle kommt nicht immer gleich wieder, meist ist ein bisschen Pause.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.11.2013:*

*NEU* - The Last Stand (Uncut) [Blu-ray] (9,99) USK 18
*AMAZON VS MÜLLER* - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Skyfall, 96 Hours Taken 2, Les Miserables, Das Bourne Vermächtnis)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- SAMSUNG ST72 Rot *69,90*
*TIPP* 			 - Samsung I9295 Galaxy S4 Active Smartphone *429,00*
- Samsung Galaxy S3 *279,00*
- LED-Stimmungsleuchte *12,90*
- 18 Uhr: Casio G-Shock Herren-Armbanduhr Funk-Solar-Kollektion
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX USB 5.1 Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: One For All SV 4720 Wandhalterung für 102 cm (40 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili 3100mA Kfz-Ladegerät für Apple Geräte (schwarz)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und da soll noch mal einer behaupten, dass die PCGH-PCs zu teuer sind 
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Hz-Extreme-Overclocked-PC::25092.html?ref=128


----------



## killer89 (19. November 2013)

Holy moly!  Da bekommt man aber einige PCGH-PCs für 
Und dann nichtmal ohne Versand... und 3 Titan? Warum denn keine 780Ti!?

  MfG


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur weil Caseking noch teurer ist,  seid ihr nicht automatisch günstig. 
Und was macht der Link eigentlich im SCHNÄPPCHEN-Thread?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.11.2013:*

*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Forrest Gump, Transformers, Unsere Erde, Der Pate 1, Le Mans, Top Gun, Black Hawk Down, Warrior, The Grey) *Nur 6,66 EUR pro Blu-ray!*
*NEU* - Blu-rays ab 7,97 EUR (u. a. Frühstück bei Tiffany, Mission Impossible Phantom Protokoll, Krieg der Welten, Madagascar 3, Collateral)
*NEU* - Serien-Staffeln zum Sonderpreis (u. a. NCIS-Staffel 7,97, Charmed-Staffel 7,97, Numbers-Staffel 7,97)
*NEU* - Jack Reacher [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - The Last Stand (Uncut) [Blu-ray] (9,99) USK 18
*NEU* - Warm Bodies [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Carrie - Des Satans jüngste Tochter [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Zero Dark Thirty [Blu-ray] (9,99)


----------



## loltheripper (21. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Onkyo D-055 Stereolautsprecher für 37,50
Onkyo D-055 schwarz - HifiShop24.de - Hifi, Heimkino und Camcorder zu Sparpreisen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.11.2013:*

*NEU* - Rage (4,99) Steam-Deal
*NEU* - ARMA II (1,99) Steam-Deal
*NEU* - Neue MP3-Alben für 5 EUR (u. a. The Shh, The Tips, Hella Donna)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Xbox One + Spiel bestellen und 20 EUR sparen

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP * 			- XFX Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan Black Edition *219,90* (laut PCGH-Test eine leise und gute Karte)
- Avira Internet Security 2012 *6,99 inkl. Versand*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G236HLHbid 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor *118,00*
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha TD-6BK chromatisch Stimmgerät mit LED Anzeige
- 14 Uhr: Farm Life (DS)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung S22C350H 55,8 cm (22 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Sharkoon 1337 XL Gaming Mat Mauspad schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Denon DRA-F109DAB Digital-Kompakt-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Olympus LS-14 Digitaler PCM-Rekorder inklusive CL-2 (24bit/96kHz)
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-531 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook


----------



## PCGH_Markus (23. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.11.2013:        

• Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Samstag
- 10:00: Sharp 39" Full HD 3D LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
- 10:00: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10:00: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 10:00: Gillette MACH3 Klingen 6 Stück + MACH3 Rasierer
*TIPP*              - 10:00: Rayman Legends für PC
*TIPP *             - 10:00: Rayman Legends für PS Vita
- 10:15: Wicked Chili Rain Case / Fahrradhalterung für Apple iPhone 5 / 5S
- 10:30: Wahoo Fitness Multifunktionsgerät
- 11:15: Samsung 42" Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/S/T)
*TIPP*              - 11:45: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood für PC
*TIPP*              - 11:45: ANNO 2070 - Königsedition für PC
*TIPP*              - 11:45: Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition (uncut) für PC
*TIPP*              - 11:45: Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie für PC
*TIPP*              - 11:45: SimCity für PC
- 12:00: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N
- 12:00: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 12:00: Wicked Chili Dual Kfz-Ladegerät 3.100 mA
- 12:30: Garmin GPS-Laufuhr & Trainingscomputer
- 12:45: Remington Groomer-Set Lithium Power PG6060
*TIPP*              - 13:00: Deponia für PC
*TIPP *             - 13:00: Chaos auf Deponia für PC/Mac
- 13:00: MusicMan TXX3527 Mini Soundstation schwarz
*TIPP*              - 13:00: Norton Antivirus 2014 - 3 PCs
*TIPP*              - 13:00: The Elder Scrolls Anthology für PC
*TIPP*              - 13:00: Company of Heroes 2 für PC
*TIPP*              - 13:00: Goodbye Deponia für PC/Mac
*TIPP*              - 13:30: Star Wars Episoden I-VI (6 CD-Hörspielbox)
*TIPP*              - 13:30: Lana Del Rey: Born To Die (Deluxe Digipack Edition)
*TIPP*              - 14:00: Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition für Xbox 360
- 14:00: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
*TIPP*              - 14:00: Borderlands 1 & Borderlands 2 Bundle für Xbox 360
*TIPP*              - 14:00: Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition für PC
*TIPP*              - 14:00: Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition für PS3
*TIPP*              - 14:00: Borderlands 1 & Borderlands 2 Bundle für PS3
*TIPP*              - 14:15: Cullmann PRIMAX 190 Stativ
*TIPP*              - 14:15: Die Schlümpfe [3D Blu-ray]
- 14:15: Remington Herrenrasierer Titanium-X Dual Foil
- 14:15: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher
*TIPP*              - 14:15: Die Schlümpfe - Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [43 DVDs] 
- 14:15: Borgia - Die komplette 2. Staffel (Director's Cut) [2 Blu-rays]
- 14:15: Borgia - Die komplette 2. Staffel (Director's Cut) [4 DVDs]
- 14:30: Canon PIXMA MG6450 Multifunktionsgerät
*TIPP*              - 14:30: Transcend Extreme-Speed SDHC 32GB Class 10
- 14:30: Mozart 111 Meisterwerke (55 CDs)
- 14:30: Beethoven: Gesamtwerk (86 CDs)
- 14:30: Mrs. Greenbird: Live (handsignierte Deluxe Edition / 2 CDs + DVD)
- 14:45: Sennheiser CX 275s Universelles Ohrkanal Headset
- 15:00: Acer Aspire V5-473
*TIPP*              - 15:00: Battlefield 3 - Premium Edition für PS3
*TIPP*              - 15:00: Battlefield 3 - Premium Edition für Xbox 360
*TIPP *             - 15:00: Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
*TIPP*              - 15:00: Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (100% uncut) für PS3
- 15:00: HP Pavilion 15
- 15:00: Audials Radiotracker 11
- 15:15: Manfrotto MA 804RC2 Basic 3-Wege-Neiger 200PL
*TIPP*              - 15:15: Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System für PC (USB 2.0)
- 15:15: Trust 19275 Jukebar Bluetooth Lautsprecher für Smartphones
- 15:15: mumbi RM200/4 VDS Rauchmelder 4er Set
- 15:30: Corel VideoStudio Pro X6 Ultimate
- 15:30: Gloria Estefan: The Standards
*TIPP *             - 15:30: Crucial CT240M500SSD1 SSD 240GB 2,5" SATA III 
*TIPP*              - 15:45: Der große Gatsby [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP*              - 15:45: Der große Gatsby [3D Blu-ray] 
*TIPP*              - 15:45: Der große Gatsby (DVD)
*TIPP*              - 15:45: Das Dschungelbuch (Diamond Edition) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 15:45: Arielle die Meerjungfrau - Trilogie [Blu-ray] 
- 15:45: Canon EF 100-400mm L IS USM Objektiv 
*TIPP*              - 16:00: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition (Game of the Year) PC
*TIPP*              - 16:00: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition (Game of the Year) PS3
*TIPP*              - 16:00: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition (Game of the Year) Xbox 360
*TIPP*              - 16:00: Guild Wars 2 - Heroic Edition für PC 
- 16:00: Devolo dLAN LiveCam Starter Kit 
- 16:00: Razer Chimaera Wireless Headset für Xbox 360 und PC 
- 16:00: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Small (3. Generation)
- 16:00: God of War: Ascension für PS3 
- 16:00: TCL 32" HD-ready LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T, CI+) 
*TIPP*              - 16:30: Queen: Platinum Collection (3 CDs) 
- 16:30: Hama Kfz-Ladekabel für Apple iPhone 5/5s/5c, MFI 
- 16:30: CAT B15 Smartphone Android 4.1 silber 
- 16:30: mumbi Premium Leder Flip Case Samsung Galaxy S4 
- 16:30: Meisterwerke der Klassik (30 CDs) 
*TIPP*              - 16:45: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte mit SD-Adapter
- 16:45: Garmin nüvi 150LMT LE Navigationsgerät 5" schwarz 
- 16:45: HQ 20m Stereo Cinch-Kabel (doppelt geschirmt) 
*TIPP*              - 17:00: Breaking Bad - Die fünfte Season [Blu-ray]
*TIPP *             - 17:00: Hot Wheels: World's best driver (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für Xbox 360 
*TIPP *             - 17:00: Hot Wheels: World's best driver (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für PS3 
*TIPP *             - 17:00: Hot Wheels: World's best driver (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für Wii U 
*TIPP *             - 17:00: Hot Wheels: World's best driver (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für 3DS 
- 17:00: TP-Link TL-PA411KIT V2.0 AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter 
- 17:15: Samsung ATIV Book 9 Lite NP905S3G-K01 33,8cm (13,3") 
- 17:15: Toshiba AT10LE-A-107 25,7cm (10,1") eXcite Pro 3G Tablet-PC 
- 17:15: Sony VAIO SVD1321M2EW Touch Triluminos 33,8cm (13,3") Convertible Ultrabook weiß
- 17:15: Asus Google Nexus 7 17,8cm (7") Tablet-PC
- 17:30: Samsung T24C350EW 61cm (24") LED-Monitor 
- 17:30: Lena: Stardust (2 CD Deluxe Edition)
- 17:30: Mantona SLR-Rucksack Trekking universal 
- 17:30: HP Photosmart 7520 e-All-in-One Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsdrucker 
*TIPP*              - 17:30: Breaking Bad - Die fünfte Season [3 DVDs] 
- 17:30: Nero BurnExpress 2 
- 17:45: HD Daytour Action-Cam schwarz 
- 17:45: Sony MEXBT3100U.EUR Bluetooth Autoradio 
- 17:45: Flashstar TV Wandhalterung für 32-65" Fernseher 
- 17:45: Sony ZSBTY52C.CED portable Boombox schwarz 
- 18:00: Oral-B Mundpflegecenter Professional Care 3000 
*TIPP*              - 18:15: Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS3
*TIPP*              - 18:15: Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) Xbox 360
- 18:15: Tritton Kunai Stereo Headset für PS3 / Vita 
*TIPP*              - 18:15: Fast & Furious 1-6 Steelbook Box (Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP*              - 18:15: Fast & Furious 6 [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP*              - 18:15: Fast & Furious 6 (DVD)
*TIPP*              - 18:15: PlayStation 3 Konsole inkl. 500GB Festplatte 
*TIPP*              - 18:30: Ich einfach unverbesserlich 1+2 (2D/3D) (Limitiert / Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] 
- 18:45: Jabra Revo kabellos On-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18:45: Sony HDR-CX320EB HD Flash Camcorder schwarz 
- 18:45: TP-Link WDR3600 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router 
- 18:45: Samsung 46" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi) 
- 18:45: Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player
- 18:45: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router 
*TIPP*              - 19:00: The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP*              - 19:00: The Dark Knight Trilogie [3 DVDs] 
*TIPP*              - 19:00: Beverly Hills Cop 1-3 - Box [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP*              - 19:00: Die nackte Kanone - Box-Set [Blu-ray]
- 19:00: Devolo dLAN 500 duo Network Kit 
- 19:00: In Flames: Sounds of a Playground Fading (Limited Deluxe Box-Set) 
- 19:00: Udo Lindenberg: Ich mach mein Ding - die Show (3 CD Edition) 
*TIPP *             - 19.15: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray] 
- 19:45: Falk Outdoor GPS IBEX 32 
- 19:45: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC 
- 20:00: Grundig 42" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T/S) 
- 20:00: Blue Microphones Yeti USB-Mikrofon 
*TIPP*              - 20:00: Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 1TB USB 3.0 
*TIPP*              - 20:15: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB 3.0
*TIPP*              - 20:15: Call of Duty: Ghosts - Hardened Edition (100% uncut) für PC 
*TIPP*              - 20:15: Call of Duty: Ghosts - Hardened Edition (100% uncut) für PS3
*TIPP*              - 20:15: Call of Duty: Ghosts - Hardened Edition (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
- 20:15: Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a161TMakk 43,9cm (17,3") Notebook 
- 20:30: Denon AVR-X1000 5.1 Surround AV-Receiver schwarz
- 20:30: Sony NEX-3NYB Systemkamera inkl. SEL-P 16-50mm & SEL-55-210mm Objektiv schwarz
- 20:30: Sony BDV-E6100 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 20:30: TechniSat DigiCorder HD S3 HDTV Twin-Satellitenreceiver
- 20:30: Samsung CLT-P4092C/ELS Toner, schwarz
- 20:30: BenQ HD-Ready 3D DLP Projektor
- 20:45: Philips MCM2050/12 Kompaktanlage schwarz 
- 20:45: Acer Liquid E2 Duo Smartphone weiß 
*TIPP *             - 21:00: Dead Space 3 (uncut) für PS3 
*TIPP *             - 21:00: Dead Space 3 (uncut) für Xbox 360
*TIPP *             - 21:00: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PC
*TIPP *             - 21:00: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS3
*TIPP *             - 21:00: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) Xbox 360
- 21:00: Mobistel Cynus T5 Dual Smartphone schwarz 
- 21:00: Asus VivoBook S200E 29,5cm (11,6") Notebook pink
- 21:00: Asus VivoBook S200E 29,5cm (11,6") Notebook silber 
- 21:00: MiPow Bluethooth Lautsprecher silber

*• Weitere Cyber-Monday-Angebote*
- Games-Downloads (u. a. Crysis 3 8,97, SimCity 24,97, Anno 2070 Königsedition 17,97, Dead Space 3 8,97)
- Software-Downloads (u. a. Norton Internet Secutity 2014 1 PC ab 15,00, PowerDVD 13 Ultra ab 53,00)
- Halcyon Days - Ellie Goulding MP3-Album (3,99)
- MP3-Alben für je 3,99 EUR und MP3-Doppelalben für je 6,99 EUR (u. a. Michael Jackson, Justin Timberlake, Beyoncé, Rihanna)
- Apps für Android und Kindle Fire


----------



## Lude969 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kommen manche Angebote noch einmal? Hab mal wieder verschlafen mir die F&F Box zu bestellen


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

bestimmt


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin mal gespannt, was die 500GB-Evo morgen kostet. Vermutlich wird der Preis aber nur minimal unter den anderer Händler liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.11.2013:*

*• Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Sonntag
- 09:30: Samsung UE40F6890 101cm (40") 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher schwarz
- 09:30: Samsung 40" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 10:00: Oehlbach 2,20 m Digitales Satellitenkabel silber
- 10:15: Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 für Xbox 360
- 10:15: Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 für PS3
* TIPP *- 10:15: Das schwarze Auge - Demonicon für PC
- 10:30: MusicMan TXX3529 Mini Soundstation grün
- 10:30: Audials Tunebite 11 Platinum
- 10:30: Grundig 55" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T/S)
- 11:00: Tritton AX 180 Stereo Headset für PS4, PS3, Xbox 360 und PC/Mac
* TIPP *- 11:00: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist für Wii U
- 11:00: Norton 360 2014 - 3 PCs
* TIPP *- 11:15: Samsung T22C350EW 55,9cm (22") LED-Monitor
- 11:30: Schiller: Opus (2 CD Deluxe Edition)
- 11:30: Die Geschichte der Klassischen Musik (12 CDs)
- 11:45: Goalzero Lautprecher Rock-Out Speakers
- 12:15: LG 32" Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-T/C/S, 100Hz)
- 12:15: Epson HD-Ready LCD-Projektor (Kontrast 3.000:1)
- 12:30: Richard Wagner: Great Recordings (40 CDs)
* TIPP *- 12:45: Philips Safe Ride LED-Fahrradlicht 80 Lux
- 12:45: SMAR.T Fitness Bluetooth 4.0 Herzfrequenzgurt mit Sensor
- 13:00: Amazon BuyVIP - 50 Euro Neukunden-Gutschein
* TIPP *- 13:15: Arthur Weihnachtsmann [Blu-ray 3D]
* TIPP *- 13:15: Arthur Weihnachtsmann [Blu-ray]
- 13:30: Transcend 8GB MP3-Player
- 13:45: Giuseppe Verdi: Great Recordings (30 CDs)
- 13:45: Remington Haarschneider Challenger HC5350
- 13:45: TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit Router
- 13:45: Olympus Pen Street Kameratasche L
- 14:00: Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC + Android Security
- 14:15: Plantronics Voyager Pro HD Bluetooth Headset schwarz
- 14:15: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
 				- 14:15: Rettungswagen-Simulator 2014 
* TIPP *- 14:15: Schiff-Simulator 2012: Binnenschifffahrt
* TIPP *- 14:15: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013
* TIPP *- 14:15: Fussball Manager 14 für PC
* TIPP *- 14:30: SanDisk Cruzer Glide 128GB Speicherstick USB 2.0
- 14:30: R.O.GNT tragbarer Bluetooth Lautsprecher schwarz 
- 14:30: Philips Sonicare Schallzahnbürste EasyClean
- 14:30: Hama DECT-Repeater für Schnurlostelefone
- 14:45: Philips Schnurloses Telefon DECT weiß
- 14:45: Thomson 40" Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/S/T)
- 14:45: Der Hundeflüsterer - Staffel 1 [6 DVDs]
- 14:45: Der Hundeflüsterer - Staffel 2 [6 DVDs]
- 14:45: Dual NR 4 Nostalgie Musikanlage mit Plattenspieler braun
- 15:00: Lenovo IdeaPad U330 33,8cm (13,3") Ultrabook
- 15:00: Sony VAIO P1321J1EBI 33,8cm (13,3") Ultrabook
- 15:00: Toshiba Satellite C70D-A-119 43,9cm (17,3") Notebook
- 15:00: Odys Noon Pro 24,6cm (9,7") Tablet-PC
* TIPP *- 15:30: Transcend ESD200 externe SSD 256GB USB 3.0
* TIPP *- 15:30: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 32GB Speicherkarte
- 15:30: Fujifilm X-S1 Bridge-Kamera inkl. FUJINON Objektiv mit 26-fach Zoom
- 15:30: Acer Aspire V5-573-54204G50akk 39,6cm (15,6") Notebook
- 15:45: Onkyo Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer schwarz
* TIPP *- 16:00: Batman: Arkham Origins für PC
* TIPP *- 16:00: Batman: Arkham Origins - Blackgate für Nintendo 3DS
* TIPP *- 16:00: Batman: Arkham Origins für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 16:00: Batman: Arkham Origins für PS3
* TIPP *- 16:00: Batman: Arkham Origins - Blackgate für PS Vita
* TIPP *- 16:15: Chess Game - Schachspiel - Star Wars
* TIPP *- 16:15: Samsung S27C350H 68,6cm (27") LED-Backlight-Monitor
- 16:30: Parrot MINIKIT Neo Bluetooth-Freisprechanlage
* TIPP *- 16:30: Wickie und die starken Männer - Komplettbox [12 DVDs]
* TIPP  *- 16:45: Django Unchained [Blu-ray]
* TIPP  *- 16:45: Django Unchained (DVD)
- 16:45: Philips BTM5000 BTM5000 Mini-Kompaktanlage
* TIPP  *- 17:00: SteelSeries Apex Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 17:00: Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset
* TIPP *- 17:00: Razer Ouroborus Gaming Maus schwarz
- 17:00: ESET Smart Security 7 - 3 PCs
- 17:00: Lenovo IdeaTablet MIIX10 25,7cm (10,1")
- 17:00: Samsung ATIV Book 7 33,8cm (13,3") Notebook
- 17:00: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-113 All-in-One 58,4cm (23") Desktop-PC schwarz
- 17:00: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-114 All-in-One 58,4cm (23") Desktop-PC weiß
* TIPP *- 17:15: Saints Row IV - (100% uncut) für PC
* TIPP *- 17:15: Saints Row IV - (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 17:15: Saints Row IV - (100% uncut) für PS3
* TIPP *- 17:15: Beyond: Two Souls Special Edition (exkl. bei Amazon.de) für PS3
* TIPP *- 17:15: Beyond: Two Souls - Standard Edition für PS3
- 17:15: Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Canon EF
- 17:15: Walimex Pro AE 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Nikon
* TIPP *- 17:15: Die Monster AG (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
* TIPP *- 17:15: Die fantastische Welt von Oz (+ Blu-ray 2D) [Blu-ray 3D]
* TIPP *- 17:46: Toy Story 1 / Toy Story 2 / Toy Story 3 [Blu-ray]
- 18:00: Samsung HT-F5500 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinoanlage
- 18:00: Toshiba 50" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 18:00: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV Satelliten-Receiver
* TIPP  *- 18:15: Dead Man Down [Blu-ray]
* TIPP  *- 18:15: Broken City [Blu-ray]
* TIPP * - 18:15: Arbitrage [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:30: Injustice: Götter unter uns - Collector's Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 18:30: Injustice: Götter unter uns - Collector's Edition für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 18:30: Injustice: Götter unter uns für Wii U
* TIPP *- 18:30: StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) für PC/Mac
* TIPP *- 18:30: StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty für PC/Mac
- 18:30: Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 3 PCs
- 18:30: Just Dance 2014 für Wii
- 18:30: Gloria Estefan: The Standards
- 19:00: Wicked Chili 5in1 Adapter für Samsung Galaxy Note / Tab
- 19:00: Acer Full-HD 3D DLP-Projektor (Kontrast 10.000:1)
- 19:00: LG 47" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 19:00: TP-Link TL-WR841N WLAN-Router
- 19:00: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G Weitwinkelobjektiv
* TIPP *- 19:15: Man of Steel Ultimate Collectors Edition [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]
* TIPP *- 19:15: Man of Steel 3D [3D Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:15: Man of Steel [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:15: Man of Steel (DVD)
- 19:15: Tom Petty: Live Anthology (4 CDs)
- 19:15: Schiller: Sonne (2 CD Deluxe Edition)
- 19:15: Devolo dLAN 500 duo+ Network Kit
* TIPP *- 19:15: James Bond 007: Die Jubiläums-Collection inkl. Skyfall (24 Discs) [Blu-ray]
- 19:30: Die wilden Siebziger - Die Komplettbox mit allen 200 Folgen auf 32 DVDs
- 19:30: Garmin GPS-Handgerät
- 19:30: Fetenhits Funk & Soul (2 CDs)
* TIPP *- 19:45: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 19:45: iRobot Roomba 585 Staubsauger-Roboter
* TIPP *- 19:45: Gillette Fusion Klingen (8 Stück)
* TIPP *- 20:00: WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013)
- 20:15: Turtle Beach Ear Force PX22
* TIPP *- 20:15: Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für PC
* TIPP *- 20:15: Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für PS3
* TIPP *- 20:15: Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für Xbox 360
- 20:15: Falk Outdoor GPS Radcomputer PANTERA 32
- 20:15: LG BP430 3D Blu-ray-Player mit Smart TV
* TIPP *- 20:15: Xbox 360 Konsole - 250 GB inkl. FIFA 14 (Xbox One Design)
* TIPP *- 20:30: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte mit SD-Adapter
* TIPP *- 20:30: Samsung MZ-7TE500BW Serie 840 EVO Basic SSD 2,5" 500GB SATA III
- 20:30: Acer Aspire E1-570G-33218G50MNKK 39,6cm (15,6") Notebook
* TIPP  *- 20:30: Intenso Tab 1004 25,7cm (10,1") Tablet-PC
- 21:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force P11
- 21:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force X12
- 21:00: Toshiba AT10-A-103 25,7cm (10,1") eXcite Pure 3G Tablet-PC
- 21:00: Acer Iconia W701-53334G12as 29,5cm (11,6") Convertible Tablet

*• Weitere Cyber-Monday-Angebote*
- Games-Downloads (u. a. Call of Juarez: Gunslinger 6,97, FIFA 14 23,97, Phantasmat 1,97)
- Software-Downloads (u. a. WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2014 22,00, ESET Smart Security 7 3PCs 20,00)
- Red - Taylor Swift MP3-Album (3,99)


----------



## Lude969 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So die Evo gabs genau 50 sec lang für 240€  und ich konnte keine ergattern


----------



## Mystik (24. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich hab eine im Warenkorb 
239€ is schon ganz nett eigentlich


----------



## Klarostorix (24. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Och hatte eine im Warenkorb, habs dann aber sein lassen. Die Vernunft hat obsiegt...


----------



## Lude969 (25. November 2013)

Hmm naja vernünftig wäre der kauf bei dem Preis gewesen. 30-40 Euro billiger als das billigste was man sonst so findet.


----------



## jamie (25. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber nur, wenn man sie wirklich braucht und sowieso kaufen wollte. So groß ist der Rabatt auch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.11.2013:*

*• Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Montag
- 09:15: Parrot Flower Power kabelloser Pflanzen-Sensor Bluetooth grün
- 09:15: Bosch GluePen Akku-Heißklebestift + Klebesticks + Ladegerät
- 09:30: Hama Lautsprecherständer weiß
- 09:30: GoPro Kamera & Zubehör Hero3, Silver Edition
- 09:45: SIRUI N-2004X Universal Drei-/Einbeinstativ
- 10:00: Dirt Devil M606 Libero Saugroboter
- 10:00: MusicMan TXX3530 Mini Soundstation blau
- 10:15: Skylanders Swap Force Starter Pack für Wii
- 10:15: Skylanders Swap Force Starter Pack für PS3
- 10:15: Skylanders Swap Force Starter Pack für Xbox 360
- 10:15: Skylanders Swap Force Starter Pack für 3DS
- 10:45: Garmin GPS-Laufuhr
- 11:00: Samsung Xpress C460W/TEG NFC-Multifunktionsgerät
- 11:45: Die Sims 3: Traumsuite-Accessoires (Add-On) für PC
- 11:45: Die Sims 3: Wildes Studentenleben (Add-On) für PC
- 11:45: Die Sims 3: Luxus Accessoires (Add-On) für PC/Mac
- 11:45: Die Sims 3: Movie-Accessoires (Add-On) für PC
- 12:30: Contour Helmkamera Contour+2
- 12:30: Wicked Chili Dual Kfz-Ladegerät für Apple iPhone / iPad / iPod
- 12:30: Garmin GPSmap
- 12:45: SMAR.T Speed Trittfrequenzsensor mit Geschwindigkeitsmesser
- 12:45: Samsung DV150F Smart-Digitalkamera weiß
- 12:45: Samsung DV150F Smart-Digitalkamera schwarz
- 12:45: Falk Outdoor GPS LUX 22, wasserdicht
- 13:15: Die Sims 3: Into the Future - Limited Edition (Add-On) für PC
- 13:15: Die Sims 3: Supernatural (Add-On) für PC
- 13:15: Die Sims 3: Inselparadies (Add-On) für PC
- 13:15: Die Sims 3: Traumkarrieren (Add-On) für PC/Mac
- 13:15: Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 Multi Device - 3 Geräte
* TIPP *- 13:15: Logitech K400 schnurlose Tastatur weiß
- 13:15: Logitech C920 USB HD Pro Webcam (Autofokus, Mikrofon) schwarz
- 13:30: Nikon Coolpix AW110 Outdoor-Digitalkamera
- 13:30: Sony 42" Full HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
- 13:45: Mozart 111 Meisterwerke (55 CDs)
- 13:45: Udo Lindenberg: Ich mach mein Ding - die Show (3 CD Edition)
- 13:45: Oral-B elektrische Zahnbürste TriZone 5500
* TIPP *- 13:45: Transcend SSD320 128GB SSD
* TIPP *- 13:45: BenQ Full-HD 3D DLP-Projektor (Kontrast 10.000:1)
* TIPP *- 13:45: Hell on Wheels - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 13:45: Hell on Wheels - Die komplette erste Staffel [3 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 13:45: Sandisk Compact Flash Speicherkarte Extreme 16GB 60MB Edition
* TIPP *- 14:00: Cats & Dogs: Die Rache der Kitty Kahlohr (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 14:00: Walimex Pro 7,5 mm 1:3,5 Fish-Eye Objektiv für Micro Four Thirds UMC Objektivbajonett schwarz
* TIPP *- 14:15: Battlefield 3 für PS3
* TIPP *- 14:15: Battlefield 3 für Xbox 360
- 14:15: MAGIX Video deluxe 2014 Plus
- 14:15: Oral-B Aufsteckbürsten Tiefen-Reinigung (4er-Pack)
* TIPP *- 14:30: David Garrett: Music (Deluxe Edition / CD + DVD)
- 14:30: Trust Wireless Digital TV und Radio für Apple iPad schwarz
* TIPP *- 14:30: Metallica: Through the Never (Limited Edition)
* TIPP *- 14:30: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB
* TIPP *- 14:30: Razer Naga Epic schnurlos Gaming Maus
* TIPP *- 14:45: MiPow SP2600M-BK Power Tube 2600 mobiler Zusatzakku mit Micro-USB-Adapter
- 14:45: Olympus TG-830 Digitalkamera wasserdicht bis 10m
- 14:45: Wicked Chili KFZ Halterung für Samsung
* TIPP *- 14:45: Hit & Miss - Die komplette Serie [2 Blu-rays]
* TIPP *- 14:45: Hit & Miss - Die komplette Serie [2 DVDs]
- 15:00: Ion iPA66 Blockrocker All-In-One Audiosystem
- 15:15: Corel PaintShop Pro X6 Ultimate
* TIPP *- 15:15: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 32GB USB 3.0
- 15:30: Mad Catz F.R.E.Q.7 Dolby 7.1 Headset
- 15:30: Braun Bart- & Haarschneider Z6 cruzer + Kopfhörer
- 15:30: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System
- 14:30: LG 32" HD-Ready LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
- 15:45: Canon EOS 100D SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. EF-S 18-55mm IS
- 15:45: Haydn: Sämtliche Sinfonien (37 CDs)
* TIPP *- 16:00: Samsung S24C350H 60,96cm (24") LED-Monitor
- 16:00: Harman Kardon HK 3490 Hifi Receiver mit Dolby Virtual Surround
- 16:15: XEOX Pro Analog Gamepad - Wireless, black für PS3
* TIPP *- 16:15: Tomb Raider für PC
* TIPP *- 16:15: Tomb Raider für PS3
* TIPP *- 16:15: Tomb Raider für Xbox 360
- 16:15: Jabra Halo2 Bluetooth Stereo Headset (EU-Stecker) dunkelgrau
* TIPP *- 16:15: Dawson's Creek - Die komplette Serie [34 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 16:30: Ein Mords Team [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 16:30: Ein Mords Team (DVD)
- 16:30: Huawei MediaPad 10 FHD silber
- 16:45: Karcher MC 6512 kompakte Vertikalanlage silber/schwarz
- 16:45: Sony CMTSBT300W.CEL Micro-HiFi System schwarz
- 17:00: Wacom CS-100 Bamboo Stylus Solo Eingabestift
- 17:00: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
* TIPP *- 17:00: Bezaubernde Jeannie - Die komplette Serie [20 DVDs]
- 17:00: Logitech C525 HD Webcam
- 17:00: Logitech R700 Professional Presenter schnurlos
- 17:00: TP-Link TL-WDR4900 N900 Dualband Gigabit WLAN-Router
* TIPP *- 17:00: Bärenbrüder / Bärenbrüder 2 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 17:15: Total War: Rome II - Collector's Edition (Amazon.de exklusiv)
* TIPP *- 17:15: Total War: Rome II für PC
* TIPP *- 17:15: Diablo III für PC/Mac
* TIPP *- 17:15: Diablo III für PS3
* TIPP *- 17:15: Diablo III für Xbox 360
- 17:15: Acer Aspire V7-582PG-74508G52tkk 39,6 cm (15,6") Ultrabook
- 17:15: Braun Herrenrasierer Series 3 320s
- 17:30: Lenovo IdeaTablet 1000-F 17,8cm (7" LED) Tablet-PC
- 17:30: LG 55" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 17:30: Acer Aspire Revo RL80 DC 887 2GB W8
* TIPP *- 17:30: BenQ XL2420T 61cm (24") Gaming LED Monitor
- 17:30: Acer T232HLbmidz 58,4cm (23") LED-Monitor
- 17:45: BlackBerry Z30 QWERTZ Smartphone weiß
- 17:45: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Folio für Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 schwarz
- 17:45: Thomson THS220 Digitaler HD-Satelliten-Receiver
- 17:45: Sennheiser RS 170 Digitales Funkkopfhörersystem schwarz
- 17:45: Grundig 40" Full-HD LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
- 18:00: Bosch PLR 25 Laser-Entfernungsmesser + Schutztasche
- 18:00: McAfee Internet Security 2013 - 1 PC
- 18:15: Smart Batterieladegerät 6 V/12 V 1.1 A
- 18:15: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß
- 18:15: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5cm (11,6") Convertible Notebook
- 18:15: Toshiba AT10PE-A-106 25,7cm (10,1") eXcite Write Bundle Tablet-PC
* TIPP *- 18:15: Roccat Kone XTD Max Customization Gaming Maus schwarz
* TIPP *- 18:15: Aladdin [Blu-ray]
- 18:15: Razer Ferox Tragbare Lautsprecher (6 Watt, RMS 2.0)
* TIPP *- 18:45: Star Wars: The Complete Saga I-VI [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes für PC
* TIPP *- 18:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 18:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes für PS Vita
* TIPP *- 18:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes für Wii U
* TIPP *- 18:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes für 3DS
* TIPP *- 18:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS3
- 19:00: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit
- 19:00: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Gigabit Router
- 19:00: Nike+ GPS-Laufuhr powered by TomTom
- 19:15: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Interne Soundkarte
- 19:15: LG 47" Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
* TIPP *- 19:15: Logitech Harmony Ultimate Fernbedienung
* TIPP *- 19:15: Hangover 3 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:30: AC/DC: Live At River Plate (2 CDs + T-Shirt)
* TIPP *- 19:30: Hangover Trilogie [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:30: Die Hangover Trilogie [3 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 19:30: Hangover 3 (DVD)
* TIPP *- 19:45: Re-Machined: A Tribute To Deep Purple's Machine Head
* TIPP *- 19:45: Ziemlich beste Freunde - Fan Edition [Blu-ray + DVD] [Limited Edition]
* TIPP *- 19:45: Ziemlich beste Freunde (DVD)
- 19:45: Braun Oral-B Schallzahnbürste Pulsonic Slim
- 19:45: Bach: Gesamtwerk (157 CDs, 2 DVDs, 1 CD-ROM)
* TIPP *- 20:00: Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 20:15: Disney Infinity Starter Set für Wii
* TIPP *- 20:15: Call of Duty: Ghosts - Prestige Edition (100% uncut) für PS3
* TIPP *- 20:15: Call of Duty: Ghosts - Prestige Edition (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
- 20:15: Samsung HT-F5550 5.1 3D-Blu-ray-Heimkinosystem schwarz
* TIPP *- 20:15: Sony PlayStation Vita Konsole (WiFi) inklusive Tearaway
* TIPP *- 20:15: FIFA 14 - Ultimate Edition mit Steelbook für PS3
* TIPP *- 20:15: FIFA 14 - Ultimate Edition mit Steelbook für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 20:15: Nintendo Wii U 32GB, schwarz + The Legend of Zelda
* TIPP *- 20:30: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 64GB
* TIPP *- 20:30: Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System für PC (USB 2.0)
* TIPP *- 20:30: George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 5-Book Boxed Set
* TIPP *- 20:30: A Feast of Ice and Fire: The Official Game of Thrones Companion Cookbook
* TIPP *- 20:30: Intenso Memory Case externe Festplatte 2TB 2,5" USB 3.0
- 20:30: Razer Kraken Headphones, grün
- 20:30: TechniSat DigiCorder ISIO S1 - HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver schwarz
- 20:45: Acer Iconia A1-810 20cm (7,9") Tablet-PC
- 20:45: Flashstar TV Wandhalterung für 32-47" Fernseher
- 20:45: Lenovo IdeaCentre A720 68,6cm (27") Desktop-PC
- 21:00: Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-200mm 1:3,5-5,6 G ED VR II Objektiv
- 21:00: Lenovo IdeaTab Lynx K3011 29,5cm (11,6") Convertible Tablet-PC
* TIPP *- 21:00: Grand Theft Auto V für PS3
* TIPP *- 21:00: Grand Theft Auto V für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 21:00: PlayStation 3 Konsole inkl. 500 GB Festplatte
* TIPP *- 21:00: Xbox 360 Konsole - 250 GB inkl. FIFA 14 (Xbox One-Design)


----------



## Klarostorix (25. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man sie wirklich braucht und sowieso kaufen wollte. So groß ist der Rabatt auch nicht.


 
Genau das war der Punkt. Meine 830er ist noch nicht voll, deshalb besteht kein unbedingter Bedarf.


----------



## Mystik (25. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich wollte mir eh ne SSD holen, eigentlich ne 250er, aber so is es halt die 500er geworden 

falls sich wer wundert warum der Versand z.Z. etwas länger dauert:
Amazon-Mitarbeiter in Leipzig und Bad Hersfeld treten in Streik - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## mülla1 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

heute abend 19:30 ist die Crucial M500 als 480GB version nochmal zu haben 
denke mal die wird wie immer flott weg sein.

Crucial CT480M500SSD1 interne SSD 480GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Lude969 (26. November 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> heute abend 19:30 ist die Crucial M500 als 480GB version nochmal zu haben
> denke mal die wird wie immer flott weg sein.
> 
> Crucial CT480M500SSD1 interne SSD 480GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Na vieleicht hab ich diesmal Glück


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Würde mir mehr gefallen wenn die Samsung da auftaucht!


----------



## Lude969 (26. November 2013)

Mir auch  aber bei der 250gb Variante würde ich nichtmal überlegen  naja schaun wir mal es kommt Weihnachten da gibts sicher hier un dort auch noch gute Angebote.


----------



## marvinj (26. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer braucht auch bitte 500 Gigabyte? 
Geldverschwendung meiner Meinung nach


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.11.2013:*

* HEISSER TIPP 			 • Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Dienstag (nur eine kleine Auswahl!)
*TIPP* 			 - Battlefield 4 [Origin Code] (34,95)
* TIPP *- 13:00: Max Payne 3 (uncut) [PEGI] für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 13:00: Max Payne 3 (uncut) [PEGI] für PS3
- 13:00: Dragon Commander für PC
* TIPP *- 13:00: Die Siedler 7: Gold Edition für PC/Mac
- 13:00: Harvest Moon 3D: Geschichten zweier Städte für Nintendo 3DS
* TIPP *- 13:00: Norton Antivirus 2014 - 3 PCs
- 13:15: Logitech Keyboard Folio for iPad 2/3/4, carbon schwarz
- 13:15: Dual IR 6 Digitalradio Braun
- 13:15: Die Geschichte der Klassischen Musik (12 CDs)
- 13:15: Haydn-Edition (150 CDs)
* TIPP *- 13:15: Creative GigaWorks T40 II Lautsprecher 2.0
- 13:30: Mio MiVue 358 Unfallkamera Blackbox
- 13:30: Wicked Chili Dual Kfz-Ladegerät 3.100 mA für Handy, Tablet und Co. 
* TIPP *- 13:45: Nikon Coolpix S3500 Digitalkamera
- 14:00: Devolo Powerline
- 14:00: Tritton 720+ 7.1 Surround Headset für PS3, Xbox 360 und PC
* TIPP *- 14:00: Logitech K800 Wireless Illuminated Keyboard
* TIPP *- 14:00: Red Dead Redemption - Game of the Year Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 14:00: Red Dead Redemption - Game of the Year Edition für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 14:00: Logitech M500 Maus schnurgebunden
* TIPP *- 14:00: Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos
* TIPP *- 14:15: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 5 PCs
- 14:15: Sony SRS-BTX300B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher schwarz
- 14:30: Fetenhits Funk & Soul (2 CDs)
- 14:30: Mrs. Greenbird: Live (handsignierte Deluxe Edition / 2 CDs + DVD)
- 14:30: Levit: Beethoven - Late Piano Sonatas (2 CDs)
- 14:30: Treasures of Chamber Music Vol. 1 (10 CDs)
- 14:45: Motorola Defy+ Smartphone schwarz
- 14:45: Corel Foto und Video X6
* TIPP *- 14:45: NAM: Dienst in Vietnam - Komplettbox (vorab exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Special Edition] [24 DVDs] 
* TIPP *- 14:45: The Cop - Crime Scene Paris - Die komplette 1. Staffel [3 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 14:45: The Cop - Crime Scene Paris - Die komplette 1. Staffel [2 Blu-rays]
* TIPP *- 15:00: Metro: Last Light - First Edition - 100% uncut für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 15:00: Metro: Last Light - First Edition - 100% uncut für PC
* TIPP *- 15:00: Metro: Last Light - First Edition - 100% uncut für PS3
- 15:15: TYRON Stereo Console Gaming Headset, schwarz für PS3, Xbox
- 15:30: In Flames: Sounds of a Playground Fading (Limited Deluxe Box-Set)
- 15:30: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv (62mm Filtergewinde) für Canon 
* TIPP *- 15:30: Transcend JetFlash 760 32GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
* TIPP *- 15:30: LG 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, WiFi)
* TIPP *- 15:30: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 32GB
- 15:30: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv mit "Built-In Motor" für Nikon 
- 15:30: Hama Wi-Fi-Datenleser, mit Akku zum mobilen Einsatz (2600 mA)
- 15:45: Robin Hood - Die komplette Serie (15 Discs)
- 15:45: Im Angesicht des Verbrechens - Die komplette Mini-Serie (4 DVDs) 
* TIPP *- 15:45: Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear Kopfhörer braun
* TIPP *- 15:45: Continuum - Staffel 1 [2 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 15:45: Continuum - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 15:45: One Tree Hill Komplettbox (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [49 DVDs] 
- 15:45: Sharon Apple iPad mini Cover iPad mini 2 Retina Case mit Tastatur
* TIPP *- 16:00: BenQ Kurzdistanz Full-HD 3D DLP-Projektor
- 16:00: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System
- 16:15: Olympus PEN E-PM2 Systemkamera Kit inkl. 14-42mm Objekitv
* TIPP *- 16:15: Sid Meier's Civilization V - Gold Edition für PC
* TIPP *- 16:15: Sid Meier's Civilization V - Game of the Year Edition für PC
* TIPP *- 16:15: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Console Gaming Headset
* TIPP *- 16:15: Geheimakte Trilogie (PC) für PC
- 16:15: Afterglow AX.4 Communicator (Headset) für Xbox 360
- 16:30: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-112 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 16:30: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-115 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 16:30: Samsung CLT-P4072B/ELS Toner Twin Pack
* TIPP *- 16:30: Odys Aeon 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 16:30: Philips DS3480/12 Dockingstation silber
- 16:30: Acer Iconia W510-27602G06ass 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll)
- 16:45: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone lila
- 16:45: Karcher RR 510N Tragbares Stereo-CD-Radio silber
* TIPP *- 16:45: MiPow BOOM Bluetooth Lautsprecher/Soundbox silber
- 16:45: mumbi PREMIUM ECHT Leder Flip Case iPhone 5 5S Tasche
- 16:45: Transcend MP3-Player 8GB (WMA/WAV, 90dB) schwarz
- 17:00: Linksys SE2500 5-Port Gigabit Ethernet Switch
* TIPP *- 17:00: Elgato Video Capture, USB 2.0, weiß
* TIPP *- 17:00: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 520E Einzeladapter
* TIPP *- 17:00: Linksys WRT54GL Wireless-G Router (2,4GHz, 4x 10/100)
- 17:15: TCL 32 Zoll HD-ready LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T, CI+)
* TIPP *- 17:15: The Master [Blu-ray]
- 17:15: Sony HDR-PJ650VE HD Flash Camcorder schwarz
- 17:15: Philips DS3205/12 Docking Station
- 17:30: Acer Aspire E1-570G-53338G75MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
* TIPP *- 17:30: LG 47 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 17:30: Plantronics Discovery 975 In-Ear-Kopfhörer 10m
* TIPP *- 17:30: Toshiba AT10LE-A-109 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) eXcite Pro Tablet-PC
- 17:30: Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G75Makk 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 17:30: mumbi externe Festplattentasche bis 6,35 cm (2,5 Zoll)
- 17:30: Audioline Power PMR 040 Funkgerät schwarz / silber
- 17:30: mumbi TPU Silikon Schutzhülle iPhone 5 5S Hülle weiss transparent
- 17:30: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Convertible Notebook
- 17:30: MiPow Tube mobiler Zusatzakku (4000mAh) silber
- 17:30: Denon CEOL Netzwerk Kompaktanlage weiß
* TIPP *- 17:30: R.O.GNT tragbarer Bluetooth MP3 Vibrationslautsprecher
- 17:45: Hyundai Pocket Scan tragbarer A4 Dokumentenscanner
- 17:45: Sony MEXBT3100U.EUR Bluetooth Autoradio
* TIPP *- 17:45: Sony PlayStation Vita Konsole (WiFi) inklusive Tearaway
- 17:45: Hyundai Mr Scan Mobiler WiFi Scanner
- 17:45: Rode smartLav Ansteck-, Lavalier-Mikrofon
- 17:45: Rennsitz Playseat Motorsport 4 für PS2, PS3, Xbox, Xbox 360
- 17:45: Quaddock All-In-1 Charging System für Move, schwarz für PS3
- 17:45: Sony ZSBTY52C.CED portable Boombox schwarz
* TIPP *- 17:45: Monopoly Streets (PS3)
* TIPP *- 18:00: Mama [Blu-ray]
- 18:00: DRIFT O.Z. Racing Wheel, black-orange für PS3
* TIPP *- 18:00: iRobot Roomba 585 Staubsauger-Roboter
- 18:00: Bushnell Golf Laser-Entfernungsmesser
- 18:15: t@x 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013)
- 18:15: Friedland SL3F Funkalarmanlage 868MHz
- 18:30: Akku Poliermaschine DC 12V 2200mAh Ni-Cd
* TIPP *- 18:30: Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC
* TIPP *- 18:30: LG 42 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
* TIPP *- 18:30: Roccat Isku FX Multicolor Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 18:30: Mein Leben & Ich - Die komplette Serie [17 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:30: Grundig 42 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T/S)
- 18:30: BlackBerry Z30 QWERTZ Smartphone schwarz
- 18:30: Acer XGA DLP-Projektor (VGA, 1024x768 Pixel)
- 18:45: Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 3 PCs
* TIPP *- 19:00: Battlefield 4 - Day One Edition (inkl. China Rising Erweiterungspack) PC
* TIPP *- 19:00: Battlefield 4 für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 19:00: Battlefield 4 für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:00: PES 2013 - Pro Evolution Soccer für PC
* TIPP *- 19:00: PES 2014 - Pro Evolution Soccer für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 19:00: PES 2014 - Pro Evolution Soccer für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:00: Kokowääh 2 [Blu-ray]
- 19:00: Garmin GPS-Gerät Approach
* TIPP *- 19:00: Razer Marauder Starcraft II Gaming Keyboard
- 19:15: Falk Outdoor GPS IBEX Limited Edition DACH
- 19:30: Transcend Digitaler Bilderrahmen (20,3 cm (8 Zoll) Display)
- 19:30: Hisense 50 Zoll UltraHD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 19:30: Walimex Pro f3,5/24 mm Tilt-Shift Objektiv für Canon EF
- 19:30: Oehlbach 0,7m High Speed HDMI Kabel
- 19:30: Walimex Pro f3,5/24 mm Tilt-Shift Objektivfür Nikon
- 19:30: Walimex Pro f3,5/24 mm Tilt-Shift Objektivfür Sony Alpha
* TIPP *- 19:30: Crucial CT480M500SSD1 interne SSD 480GB
- 19:30: LG BH7220B 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem (1100 Watt, WLAN)
* TIPP *- 19:45: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [Blu-ray]
- 19:45: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [5 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 19:45: AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 300E
* TIPP *- 19:45: Der Tatortreiniger 1+2 (Folge 1-9 + Bonus-DVD) [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:45: Stirb langsam 1-5 [Blu-ray]
- 20:00: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
* TIPP *- 20:00: The Art of Flight [Blu-ray]
- 20:00: Philips Herrenrasierer Power Touch PT739/18
- 20:00: Westbam: Göterstrasse (2 CD Deluxe Edition)
- 20:00: Samsung MLT-D1052L Toner, schwarz
- 20:15: Samsung HT-F4500 5.1 3D Blu-ray-Heimkinoanlage
- 20:15: TechniSat DigiCorder HD S3 HDTV Twin-Satellitenreceiver
- 20:15: Chroniken der Unterwelt III: City of Glass [Hörbuch]
* TIPP *- 20:15: Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset
* TIPP *- 20:15: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, WLAN, HDMI)
- 20:15: Transcend StoreJet H3P 1TB externe Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll)
- 20:30: Acer Aspire V5-473-29554G50amm 35,6 cm (14 Zoll)
* TIPP *- 20:30: Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 20:30: Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition PS3
* TIPP *- 20:30: WWE 2K14 für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 20:30: WWE 2K14 für PS3
- 20:30: Denon AVR-X1000 5.1 Surround AV-Receiver schwarz
- 20:30: Acer Aspire V5-473
* TIPP *- 20:30: Asus Google Nexus 7 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 20:45: Clicktronic 2m optisches Digitalaudiokabel
- 20:45: iRobot Braava 320 Wischroboter, weiß
- 20:45: Sony STR-DH740 7.2 Kanal Receiver schwarz
- 20:45: Wiko Darknight Smartphone blau
* TIPP *- 21:00: FIFA 14 - Ultimate Edition mit Steelbook PS3
* TIPP *- 21:00: God of War: Ascension für PS3
- 21:00: Headset Turtle Beach Ear Force PX51 Wireless (PS3+Xbox)
* TIPP *- 21:00: Thomson 55 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/S/T)
* TIPP *- 21:00: PlayStation 3 Konsole inkl. 500 GB Festplatte
- 21:00: Afterglow Wireless Headset Blau (PS3 + Xbox 360)

*• Weitere Cyber-Monday-Angebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Games-Downloads (u. a. Max Payne 3 für 4,97, Die Siedler 7 für 4,97)
*TIPP* 			 - Battlefield 4 [Origin Code] (34,95)
- Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne [PC Steam Code] (2,47)
- Max Payne [PC Steam Code] (2,47)
- Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas [PC Steam Code] (2,47)
- Grand Theft Auto: Vice City [PC Steam Code] (2,47)
- Software-Downloads (u. a. Tax 2014 für 11,50, Norton Internet Security 2014 für 35,00)


----------



## danomat (26. November 2013)

Die cruical m500 480gb gibts um 18:00 auch bei zackzack


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.11.2013:*

* HEISSER TIPP 			 • Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Mittwoch (nur eine kleine Auswahl!)
- 09:15: Amewi Firestorm GOLD, Indoor Helikopter
* TIPP *- 09:45: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro Externe Soundkarte
* TIPP *- 10:00: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
* TIPP *- 10:00: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 10:00: HP Photosmart 7520 e-All-in-One Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsdrucker
- 10:30: Schlag den Raab - Das 3. Spiel für Wii
- 10:30: Schlag den Raab - Das 3. Spiel für PS3
* TIPP *- 10:30: Thomson 40 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/S/T)
- 10:30: Oral-B Elektrische Zahnbürste TriZone 1000
- 10:45: Suncase Ledertasche mit Rückzugsfunktion für das iPhone 4/ 4S
- 10:45: mumbi X-TPU Schutzhülle HTC One Hülle schwarz
- 10:45: W-Lan Spy C Tank mit integrierter Kamera weiß
- 10:45: mumbi Ledertasche im Bookstyle für Samsung Galaxy S4 Tasche
- 10:45: Suncase Ledertasche mit Rückzugsfunktion für das Samsung Galaxy S3
- 10:45: R.O.GNT tragbarer Kabellautsprecher inkl. Akku schwarz
- 10:45: Suncase Lederhülle mit Rückzugsfunktion für das Apple iPhone 5 / 5s
- 10:45: Suncase Bookstyle Ledertasche für das Samsung Galaxy S4
- 11:00: Honeywell HR-20 Rondostat Heizkörperregler
- 11:15: 5x Wicked Chili Displayschutzfolie für Apple iPhone 5S / 5
- 11:30: LaBrassBanda: Europa (Digipack Edition)
- 11:45: Hyundai MAP-CAM Sportkamera schwarz
* TIPP *- 11:45: F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC
* TIPP *- 11:45: Sony 42 Zoll Full HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
- 12:00: Disney Planes - Das Videospiel für PC/Mac
- 12:00: Disney Planes - Das Videospiel für Wii
- 12:00: Disney Planes - Das Videospiel für Nintendo DS
- 12:00: Disney Planes - Das Videospiel für Nintendo 3DS
- 12:00: Disney Planes - Das Videospiel für Wii U
* TIPP *- 12:00: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
* TIPP *- 12:00: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 12:30: Wahoo Fitness Radcomputer ANT
* TIPP *- 13:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force M3 -silver- für PC/Mac
* TIPP *- 13:00: Elgato EyeTV Mobile TV-Tuner für den Lightning-Anschluss
- 13:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force Z6A Charlie COD Edition für PC
* TIPP *- 13:15: Logitech C525 HD Webcam
- 13:15: Ultrathin Keyboard Cover Bluetooth-Tastatur für Apple iPad
- 13:15: Clicktronic 1m Casual Antennenkabel (Koax-Stecker)
* TIPP *- 13:15: Thomson 50 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 13:30: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 13:45: JVC KD-X250BT Digital Auto Media Receiver schwarz
* TIPP *- 14:00: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick
* TIPP *- 14:00: Samsung 50 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-T/C/S)
- 14:00: Linksys Wireless Broadband Router 54 Mbit/s
* TIPP *- 14:00: Western Digital My Book Live 2 TB NAS-System
- 14:15: Philips SHB7000/10 Bluetooth Stereo Headset schwarz/rot
- 14:15: Nero BurnExpress 2
* TIPP *- 14:30: Canon PowerShot A3500 Digitalkamera schwarz
* TIPP *- 14:30: LG 47 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
* TIPP *- 14:30: Canon PowerShot A3500 Digitalkamera silber
- 14:45: Mozart: Gesamtwerk (170 CDs)
- 14:45: Pyrexx PX-1 Rauchmelder, 3-er Set, weiß
- 15:00: Toshiba AT10LE-A-107 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) eXcite Pro 3G Tablet-PC
- 15:00: Ednet Water Beats USB Lautsprecher für PC/Tablet
- 15:00: Samsung ATIV Book 9 Lite NP905S3G-K01 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll)
* TIPP *- 15:15: Logitech M555b Laser Maus schnurlos (Bluetooth) schwarz
- 15:15: Unforgettable - Die komplette 1. Staffel [6 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 15:15: LG 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 15:15: Gene Roddenberry's Andromeda - Komplettbox [30 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 15:15: ESET Smart Security 7 - 1 PC
* TIPP *- 15:15: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 15:15: Sony DSXA30.EUR Einstiegs-Autoradio
- 15:30: LG 32 Zoll HD-Ready LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
* TIPP *- 15:45: Samsung 46 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 15:45: National Geographic - 125 Jahre [12 DVDs]
- 15:45: Manfrotto MKC3-H01 Compact Foto-Video Kit schwarz
- 16:00: mumbi Silikon Schutzhülle für Apple iPhone 4/4S
- 16:00: Adore June Business Hülle für Apple iPhone 5 und iPhone 5s
- 16:00: MiPow Power Tube mobiler Akku für Apple iPhone 5/5S/5C
* TIPP *- 16:00: Transcend ESD200 externe SSD-Festplatte 256GB
- 16:00: Razer Ferox Tragbare Lautsprecher (6 Watt, RMS 2.0)
- 16:00: Samson G-Track USB Studiomikrofon
- 16:00: Razer Tiamat Expert 2.2 Analog Gaming Headset
- 16:00: MiPow Power Tube 5200 mobiler Zusatzakku schwarz
- 16:00: iDevices iShower-Wasserdichter Bluetooth Lautsprecher
- 16:00: Roccat Savu mid-size Hybrid Gaming Maus schwarz
- 16:15: Armor-X wasserdichtes Outdoor Case für iPhone 5
- 16:15: LG 32 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-T/C/S, 100Hz)
- 16:15: Audials Radiotracker 11
- 16:15: mumbi externe Festplattentasche bis 6,35 cm (2,5 Zoll) blau
- 16:15: Dyon 23,6 Zoll HD-Ready LED-Fernseher
- 16:15: R.O.GNT tragbarer MP3 Lautsprecher inkl. Akku schwarz
- 16:15: Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter - Special Edition [3 DVDs]
- 16:30: Odys Noon Pro 24,6 cm (9,7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 16:30: Nikon AF-S Nikkor 50mm 1:1,4G Objektiv
- 16:30: Samson C01U USB-Studiomikrofon inkl. Cakewalk Sonar
- 16:30: Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a161TMakk 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 16:30: Asus VivoBook S200E 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Notebook pink
- 16:30: Lenovo IdeaPad U330 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Ultrabook
- 16:45: Audials Moviebox 11
* TIPP *- 16:45: Samsung DV150F Smart-Digitalkamera schwarz oder weiß
- 16:45: Fujifilm FinePix S4800 Digitalkamera
- 16:45: HD Daytour Action-Cam schwarz
* TIPP *- 16:45: Sony HDR-CX320EB HD Flash Camcorder schwarz
- 17:00: Samsung HMX-F90 HD-Camcorder weiß
- 17:00: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 17:00: Samsung HMX-F90 HD-Camcorder schwarz
* TIPP *- 17:00: AVM FRITZ!Box 7330 Wlan Router
* TIPP *- 17:00: AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G
- 17:00: Doctor Who - Die komplette Staffel 3 [6 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 17:00: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 546E
- 17:15: Denon CEOL noir Netzwerk Kompaktanlage schwarz
* TIPP *- 17:15: Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC + Android Security
* TIPP *- 17:15: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte
* TIPP *- 17:30: Samsung T22C350EW 55,9 cm (22 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 17:30: Sennheiser PX 685i Sports In-Ear-Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon
- 17:45: Clicktronic 5m Casual Subwoofer Kabel 
- 17:45: Fujifilm X10 Digitalkamera
- 17:45: Grundig 40 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
- 18:00: Crossing Lines - Die komplette 1. Staffel [3 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:00: Crossing Lines - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:00: Voltcraft VC150 DMM 
* TIPP *- 18:00: AC/DC: Live At River Plate (2 CDs + T-Shirt)
- 18:00: Him: Tears on Tape (Limited Deluxe Edition / CD+DVD)
- 18:00: Amazon BuyVIP - 50 Euro Neukunden-Gutschein
* TIPP *- 18:15: Fringe - Die komplette Serie (20 Discs) Blu-ray
- 18:15: Fringe - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [4 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:15: Fringe - Staffel 5 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:15: LG BP430 3D Blu-ray-Player mit Smart TV
* TIPP *- 18:30: Fringe - Die komplette Serie (29 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
* TIPP *- 18:30: Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 & Premiere Elements 12
- 18:30: Karlie Leuchthalsband Visio Light für Hunde
- 18:30: Queen: Platinum Collection (3 CDs)
- 18:45: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-114 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 18:45: Smart Batterieladegerät 6 V/12 V 3.5 A
- 18:45: Sony VAIO P1321J1EBI 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Ultrabook
- 18:45: Acer Aspire V5-573-54204G50akk 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
- 18:45: Samsung ATIV Book 7 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 18:45: Lenovo IdeaTablet MIIX10 25,7 cm
- 19:00: Timex Herrenuhr Expedition mit Kompass
* TIPP *- 19:00: Prison Break - Die komplette Serie, inklusive 'The final break' [24 DVDs] 
* TIPP *- 19:00: Prison Break - Die komplette Serie (inkl. The Final Break) [Blu-ray] 
* TIPP *- 19:00: Acer Full-HD 3D DLP-Projektor (Kontrast 10.000:1)
* TIPP *- 19:15: The Last of us für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:15: The Last of us Joel Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:15: The Last of us Ellie Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:15: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Skull Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:15: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Skull Edition für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 19:15: Xbox 360 Konsole - 250 GB (Xbox One-Design)
* TIPP *- 19:15: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 50 Film Collection (52 Discs) [Blu-ray] 
- 19:45: Parrot Minikit+ Tragbare Bluetooth-Freisprechanlage
- 19:45: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 19:45: Jabra Solemate Mini Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher schwarz
- 19:45: Toshiba 40 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 19:45: TomTom Start 60 Europe Traffic Navigationssystem
* TIPP *- 19:45: Elgato Game Capture HD High Definition Rekorder für Mac/PC
* TIPP *- 19:45: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 90 Film Collection [98 DVDs] 
- 20:00: Breaking Dawn - Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht - Teil 2 (Fan Edition) [2 DVDs] 
- 20:00: Breaking Dawn - Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht - Teil 1 (Extended Edition) 
* TIPP *- 20:00: TP-Link TL-WR841N WLAN-Router
- 20:00: Queens of the Stone Age: Rated R (2 CD Deluxe Edition)
- 20:00: Die Twilight Saga 1-3 - Was bis(s)her geschah... (inkl. Sammelkarte) [Limited Edition] [3 DVDs] 
- 20:00: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Interne Soundkarte
* TIPP *- 20:15: Roccat Kone XTD Max Customization Gaming Maus schwarz
- 20:15: Sony BDV-N8100WB 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
* TIPP *- 20:15: Transcend Storejet A3 External Festplatte 1TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll)
- 20:15: Mad Catz V.7 Gaming Tastatur (DE, USB 2.0)
- 20:15: Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player (Full-HD, W-LAN, Upscaler 4k)
* TIPP *- 20:15: House at the End of the Street - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]
- 20:15: 3 Julia-Durant-Krimis in einer Box, 18 CDs [Hörbuch]
* TIPP *- 20:15: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV
- 20:30: ACER Iconia W701-53334G12as
* TIPP *- 20:30: FIFA 14 - Limited Edition im Steelbook (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für PS3
* TIPP *- 20:30: FIFA 14 - Limited Edition im Steelbook (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 20:30: Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) für PC
* TIPP *- 20:30: Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) für PS3
* TIPP *- 20:30: Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) für Xbox 360
- 20:30: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-113 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 20:45: Yamaha RX-V475 Netzwerk AV-Receiver titan
- 20:45: Oral-B Black Zahnbürste TriZone 7000
- 20:45: Samsung 75 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (200Hz, WiFi)
- 20:45: Yamaha RX-V475 Netzwerk AV-Receiver schwarz
* TIPP *- 21:00: PS3 - Headset "Turtle Beach Ear Force SHADOW" Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS3 / Xbox 360 / PC / Tablet / PS Vita) 
* TIPP *- 21:00: Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) für PC
* TIPP *- 21:00: Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 21:00: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 schwarz
* TIPP *- 21:00: Headset Turtle Beach Ear Force Tango Call of Duty Black Ops 2 für PS3/Xbox 360


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 9 für 70€ im Euronics in Bautzen!


----------



## Abufaso (28. November 2013)

Da es offensichtlich noch keiner hier geschrieben hat, der Steam Herbst Sale!


----------



## jamie (28. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es lohnt sich, sich derzeit auch mal auf myDealz etc. um zu sehen. Stichwort: Black Friday.
Hier auch noch mal ein paar gute Angebote, die ihr auf myDealz nicht findet: http://www.native-instruments.com/de/specials/thanksgiving-xxl/


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Da es offensichtlich noch keiner hier geschrieben hat, der Steam Herbst Sale!


 

Jo aufjedenfall!!

Ich hab mir vor ein paar stunden dort Skyrim die legendary edition für 13,49 geschnappt. Echt super


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.11.2013:*

*NUR HEUTE * 			- Black Friday im Apple Store  (u. a. iPad Air für 444,00, iPad Mini für 268,00, Macbook Pro mit  Retina-Display für 1.198,00, Macbook Air für 898,00, Apple TV für 88,00)
*TIPP * 			- Origin Black Friday Sale (u. a. Battlefield 4 für 35,99, Need for Speed Rivals für 41,99, FIFA 14 für 34,99, Mass Effect 2 für 2,49)
*NEU* - Steam-Herbstsale (u. a. XCOM Enemy Unknown für 9,99, Dark Souls für 5,99)

* HEISSER TIPP 			 • Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Freitag (nur eine kleine Auswahl!)
- 09:15: Vanguard Alta Pro 263AB 100 Dreibeinstativ
* TIPP *- 10:00: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 10:00: TP-Link TL-WR841N WLAN-Router
- 10:00: Hama Lautsprecherständer weiß
- 10:00: LEGO Legends of Chima: Laval's Journey für PS Vita
- 10:00: LEGO Legends of Chima: Laval's Journey für Nintendo DS
* TIPP *- 10:00: Samsung 40 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher
- 10:15: LG 32 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-T/C/S, 100Hz)
- 10:15: JBL GT 5 A 604 E Car-Hifi 4 Kanal Verstärker
* TIPP *- 10:30: LG 47 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
* TIPP *- 10:45: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 10:45: Wicked Chili 5in1 Adapter für Samsung Galaxy Note / Tab
- 10:45: Suncase Ledertasche für das Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300) in schwarz
- 10:45: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Folio für Samsung Galaxy Tab 3
- 10:45: Samsung CLP-365 Farblaserdrucker
* TIPP *- 10:45: F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 3 PCs
- 10:45: Telefunken 32 Zoll Full-HD LED-TV (DVB-T/C/S)
- 10:45: Wicked Chili Rain Case / Fahrradhalterung für Apple iPhone 5
* TIPP *- 11:00: Logitech M555b Laser Maus schnurlos (Bluetooth) schwarz
- 11:15: Sony SRSBTM8B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher schwarz
- 11:15: Wicked Chili 5in1 OTG Adapter für MicroUSB
- 11:30: Ei Electronics Ei605-D Rauchwarnmelder
* TIPP *- 11:30: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 5 PCs
* TIPP *- 11:30: Devolo dLAN 500 duo
- 11:45: Canon PowerShot A3500 Digitalkamera
* TIPP *- 11:45: HD Star Action-Cam schwarz
- 11:45: Samsung HMX-F90 HD-Camcorder
- 11:45: Olympus PEN E-PM2 Systemkamera Kit inkl. 14-42mm Objekitv
* TIPP *- 12:00: AVM FRITZ!Box 7330 Wlan Router
* TIPP *- 12:00: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 64GB
- 12:00: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone weiß
- 12:15: Epson HD-Ready LCD-Projektor (Kontrast 3.000:1)
- 12:15: Dragon Dictate 3 für Mac
- 12:45: BenQ GW2265HM 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) 
* TIPP *- 12:45: Elgato Game Capture HD High Definition Rekorder für Mac/PC
- 13:00: Amazon BuyVIP - 50 Euro Neukunden-Gutschein
* TIPP *- 13:00: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB
* TIPP *- 13:00: Transcend StoreJet H3P 1TB externe Festplatte
* TIPP *- 13:15: Transcend Extreme-Speed SDHC 32GB Class 10
- 13:15: Logitech Keyboard Folio for iPad 2/3/4, carbon schwarz
* TIPP *- 13:45: Star Wars Episoden I-VI (6 CD-Hörspielbox)
- 13:45: Bach: Gesamtwerk (157 CDs, 2 DVDs, 1 CD-ROM)
* TIPP *- 14:00: Devolo dLAN 500 duo+
* TIPP *- 14:00: Western Digital My Book Live 2TB NAS-/Cloudspeicher
* TIPP *- 14:00: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 32GB USB-Stick USB
- 14:00: Devolo dLAN LiveCam Starter Kit
- 14:30: Grundig 42 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T/S)
- 14:30: Toshiba 32 Zoll HD-Ready LED-Fernseher
- 14:30: Darius LED Kabel 5m
- 14:45: Mantona SLR-Rucksack Trekking universal
* TIPP *- 15:00: Asus Google Nexus 7 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 15:00: Lenovo IdeaPad U330 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Ultrabook
- 15:00: Linksys SE2500 5-Port Gigabit Ethernet Switch
- 15:00: Suncase Flipstyle-Tasch für das Huawei Ascend G510 in schwarz
- 15:00: Toshiba AT10LE-A-107 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) eXcite Pro 3G Tablet-PC
* TIPP *- 15:00: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 546E
* TIPP *- 15:00: Transcend SSD 128GB interne Solid State Drive
* TIPP *- 15:00: Transcend TS64GSDU1 Class 10 Premium SDHC 64GB
- 15:00: Acer Aspire V5-473
- 15:00: Transcend MP300 MP3-Player 8GB
* TIPP *- 15:00: AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G
* TIPP *- 15:15: Logitech K800 Wireless Illuminated Keyboard
* TIPP *- 15:15: Logitech C920 USB HD Pro Webcam (Autofokus, Mikrofon) schwarz
- 15:15: TCL 32 Zoll HD-ready LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T, CI+)
* TIPP *- 15:15: Sennheiser MX 365 In-Ear Micro-Kopfhoerer ergonomisch brown
- 15:30: Samsung 40 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 15:30: SIRUI K-20X Stativkopf schwarz mit Wechselplatte TY-50X
* TIPP *- 15:30: LG 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 15:30: TomTom Start 60 Europe Traffic Navigationssystem
- 15:30: Sony VAIO SVD1321M2EW Touch Triluminos 33,8 cm
- 15:30: Kickers - Gesamtausgabe (4 DVDs)
- 15:30: Odys Noon Pro 24,6 cm (9,7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
* TIPP *- 15:45: Intenso Memory Case externe Festplatte 2TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll)
* TIPP *- 15:45: Kaspersky Pure 3.0 Total Security - 3 PCs
- 15:45: Flashstar TV Wandhalterung für 47-65 Zoll Fernseher
- 16:00: SIRUI T-005X Traveler Light Dreibeinstativ schwarz mit Kopf
* TIPP *- 16:00: Samsung 55 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (400Hz, SmartTV)
* TIPP *- 16:00: Razer Ferox Tragbare Lautsprecher (6 Watt, RMS 2.0)
- 16:00: Hisense 24 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
- 16:00: Wahoo Fitness Bluetooth-Herzfrequenzgurt
- 16:15: Transcend Digitaler Bilderrahmen (20,3 cm (8 Zoll) Display)
- 16:15: WISO steuer:Mac 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013)
* TIPP *- 16:30: Toshiba 50 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 16:30: Sony 32 Zoll Full HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
- 16:30: AKG K 450 Navy Mini Kopfhörer faltbar
- 16:45: Wiko Darknight Smartphone mit 5 Zoll HD-Touchscreen
- 16:45: Sigma 10-20 mm F3,5 EX DC HSM-Objektiv für Canon
* TIPP *- 17:00: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro Externe Soundkarte
- 17:00: Elgato EyeTV Mobile TV-Tuner für den Lightning-Anschluss
* TIPP *- 17:00: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick
* TIPP *- 17:00: BenQ XL2420T 61 cm (24 Zoll) Gaming LED Monitor
- 17:15: Creative D200 Bluetooth-Lautsprecher schwarz
* TIPP *- 17:30: LG 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, WiFi)
- 17:30: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-114 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 17:30: Samsung ATIV Book 7 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 17:30: Jesus liebt mich [Blu-ray]
- 17:30: Lenovo IdeaTablet MIIX10 25,7 cm
- 17:30: Acer Aspire V5-573-54204G50akk 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
* TIPP *- 17:30: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß
* TIPP *- 17:45: Lego Marvel: Super Heroes für PC, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii U, 3DS, Vita
- 17:45: Denon Excercise Freak In-Ear Kopfhörer gelb
- 18:00: Devolo dLAN TV SAT Starter Set
* TIPP *- 18:00: Friends - Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:00: AVM FRITZ!Box 7360 Wlan Router
- 18:00: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Small (3. Generation)
- 18:00: Razer Ouroborus Gaming Maus schwarz
* TIPP *- 18:00: X-Men - Trilogie [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:00: LG 42 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 18:00: TV-Wandmontage inkl. Sendereinstellung und Programmierung 
* TIPP *- 18:15: Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [4 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:15: Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Komplettbox Staffel 1-5
* TIPP *- 18:15: Lena: Stardust (2 CD Deluxe Edition)
* TIPP *- 18:15: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 18:15: Dyon 23,6 Zoll HD-Ready LED-Fernseher
* TIPP *- 18:15: Star Wars - The Clone Wars - Staffel 5 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 18:30: David Garrett: Music (Deluxe Edition / CD + DVD)
- 18:30: The Beauty of Opera (2 CDs)
- 18:30: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC
* TIPP *- 18:45: Prometheus to Alien: Evolution [5 Blu-rays] [Blu-ray]
- 19:00: Garmin GPS Laufuhr Forerunner 210
- 19:00: SOUNDS Big City Bluetooth Stereo Kopfhörer
- 19:00: Samsung CLT-P4072C/ELS Toner Rainbowkit
* TIPP *- 19:00: Scarface (Limited Humidor-Edition) [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:00: Nero 2014 Platinum
* TIPP *- 19:00: Razer Marauder Starcraft II Gaming Keyboard
- 19:00: Woody Allen Collection (20 Discs)
- 19:15: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
* TIPP *- 19:15: Lana Del Rey: Born To Die (Deluxe Digipack Edition)
* TIPP *- 19:15: Cold Blood - Kein Ausweg, keine Gnade [Blu-ray]
- 19:15: Acer XGA DLP-Projektor (1024 x 768 Pixel)
- 19:30: LED globe 3x1W/E14 RGB
* TIPP *- 19:30: Damages - Im Netz der Macht, Die komplette vierte Season [3 DVDs]
- 19:30: TechniSat DigiCorder HD S3 HDTV Twin-Satellitenreceiver
* TIPP *- 19:45: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition PS3 und Xbox 360
* TIPP *- 19:45: Beyond: Two Souls - Standard Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:45: Beyond: Two Souls - Steelbook Special Edition PS3
- 19:45: Dirt Devil M606 Libero Saugroboter
- 20:00: Orbotix S003RW Sphero 2.0 - Robotic Gaming System
- 20:00: LaBrassBanda: Europa (Digipack Edition)
* TIPP *- 20:15: Samsung HT-F5200 2.1 3D-Blu-ray-Heimkinosystem
* TIPP *- 20:15: Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos
- 20:15: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
* TIPP *- 20:15: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus
* TIPP *- 20:15: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player (Smart-TV, DLNA, WLAN, HDMI)
- 20:15: TP-Link TL-WDR4900 N900 Dualband Gigabit WLAN-Router
- 20:15: Nextbase Click 9 Lite Duo Deluxe Tragbarer DVD-Player
- 20:15: SteelSeries Apex Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 20:30: ACER Iconia W701-53334G12as
* TIPP *- 20:45: Sony 42 Zoll Full HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
- 20:45: Canton Chrono SL 580 DC 3-Wege Standlautsprecher
- 21:00: Hercules 4780729 RMX 2 DJ-Console Digital
- 21:00: LG D605 Optimus L9II Smartphone weiß
* TIPP *- 21:00: Call of Duty: Ghosts (100% uncut) für PC
* TIPP *- 21:00: Call of Duty: Ghosts (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
- 21:00: LG D605 Optimus L9II Smartphone schwarz
* TIPP *- 21:00: Nintendo Wii U - Konsole, Premium Pack, 32GB, schwarz
* TIPP *- 21:00: PlayStation 3 Konsole inkl. 500 GB Festplatte


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat noch jemand schöne BlackFriday Angebote im Petto?


----------



## PCGH_Markus (30. November 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.11.2013:*
*
*
*HEISSER TIPP 			 • Amazon Cyber Monday - *Angebote für Samstag (nur eine kleine Auswahl!)
				- 10:00: Elgato EyeTV DTT Deluxe ultra-kompakter TV-Stick für DVB-T
- 10:00: TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit Router
- 10:15: Oehlbach 2,20 m Digitales Satellitenkabel silber
- 10:15: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
* TIPP *- 10:30: LG 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, WiFi)
- 10:30: Thomson 40 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/S/T)
- 10:30: Grundig 40 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED Fernseher (400 Hz PPR, SmartTV)
* TIPP *- 10:45: Samsung 46 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
* TIPP *- 10:45: Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für PC
* TIPP *- 11:00: Samsung T27C350EW 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
* TIPP *- 11:00: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 11:00: Canon PowerShot A1400 Digitalkamera schwarz
- 11:15: Dyon 23,6 Zoll HD-Ready LED-Fernseher
- 11:30: Jabra Solemate Mini Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher schwarz
- 11:30: BlackBerry Z30 Smartphone weiß
- 12:00: Oehlbach 0,7m High Speed HDMI Kabel
* TIPP *- 12:00: MAGIX Video deluxe 2014
- 12:00: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
* TIPP *- 12:30: Samsung 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher
- 13:00: Sharp 39 Zoll Full HD 3D LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
- 13:15: Denon Excercise Freak In-Ear Kopfhörer schwarz
* TIPP *- 13:15: Transcend externe SSD-Festplatte 256GB
- 13:15: Acer Liquid E2 Duo Smartphone schwarz
* TIPP *- 13:30: Thomson 50 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (WiFi)
- 13:30: LG 47 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 13:30: Grundig 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/T/S)
- 13:45: Grundig 40 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (Smart TV)
* TIPP *- 14:00: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 520E Einzeladapter
- 14:00: Ultrathin Keyboard Cover Bluetooth-Tastatur für Apple iPad 4, iPad
* TIPP *- 14:00: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 14:00: Sony SLT-A58Y SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. SAL 18-55mm & SAL
- 14:00: Transcend MP330 8GB MP3-Player
- 14:00: PDF Converter Professional 8
- 14:00: Creative Airwave Bluetooth Lautsprecher blau
 				- 14:15: LG 42 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (400Hz, WiFi)
- 14:15: HD Daytour Action-Cam schwarz
- 14:30: Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-200mm 1:3,5-5,6 G ED VR II Objektiv
 				- 14:45: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14:45: Nikon D5200 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-55
- 14:45: HP Photosmart 7520 e-All-in-One Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14:45: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14:45: Philips Herrenrasierer SensoTouch RQ1155/16
- 15:00: Logitech R700 Professional Presenter schnurlos
* TIPP *- 15:00: Fast & Furious 1-6 Steelbook Box (Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 15:00: TP-Link WDR3600 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router
- 15:15: Oral-B Mundpflegecenter Professional Care 2000
- 15:30: Tritton PRO+ 5.1 Surround Headset für PS4/PS3, Xbox 360, PC/Mac 
- 15:30: Yamaha RX-V675 Netzwerk AV-Receiver schwarz
* TIPP *- 15:30: Transcend StoreJet H3P 1TB externe Festplatte
* TIPP *- 15:45: Coraline & Paranorman 3D-Boxset (Limitiert / Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 15:45: Ich einfach unverbesserlich 1+2 (2D/3D) (Limitiert / Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray]
* TIPP * - 15:45: Star Wars Episoden I-VI (6 CD-Hörspielbox)
- 15:45: Seidio für Samsung Galaxy Note 3 schwarz
* TIPP *- 15:45: George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 5-Book Boxed Set
* TIPP *- 15:45: Galapagos 3D [3D Blu-ray]
- 15:45: Virtual DJ 7 Pro Basic (PC+Mac)
* TIPP *- 16:00: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 50 Film Collection (52 Discs) [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 16:00: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 90 Film Collection [98 DVDs] 
- 16:00: Acer Aspire E1-570G-33218G50MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 16:00: Asus Taichi31-CX018H 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 16:00: Lexware Quicken 2014
- 16:00: Acer Aspire Revo RL80 DC 887 2GB W8 
- 16:00: D-Link DCS-932L Wireless N Tag/Nacht Home IP Kamera
* TIPP *- 16:00: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 64GB Speicherkarte
* TIPP *- 16:00: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte mit Adapter
- 16:00: Transcend Hub USB 3.0 Hub mit Netzteil und Schnell-Lade-Port
- 16:00: Toshiba AT10-A-103 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) eXcite Pure 3G Tablet-PC silber/schwarz 
- 16:00: Oral-B Black Zahnbürste TriZone 7000
* TIPP *- 16:00: Razer Kraken Headphones, grün
- 16:15: Acer Liquid E2 Duo Smartphone weiß
* TIPP *- 16:15: Zurück in die Vergangenheit (Die komplette Serie) [22 DVDs] [Limited Edition]
* TIPP *- 16:30: Transcend JetFlash 520S 64GB Speicherstick
- 16:30: Tritton Kunai Stereo Headset für PS3 / Vita
- 16:30: Samsung HMX-F90 HD-Camcorder
* TIPP *- 16:30: Injustice: Götter unter uns - Collector's Edition für PS3
* TIPP *- 16:30: Injustice: Götter unter uns - Collector's Edition für Xbox
- 16:30: Wilkinson Sword Quattro Klingen, 8 Stück
- 16:45: Philips HF3505 Wake-Up Light
- 16:45: Manfrotto 055XPROB Stativ Pro schwarz
- 17:00: Casio Funk-Solar Herren-Armbanduhr
- 17:00: Becker Ready 50 ICE LMU Navigationsgerät (5 Zoll (12,7 cm) weiß
* TIPP *- 17:00: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]
* TIPP *- 17:00: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB mit SD-Adapter
* TIPP *- 17:00: James Dean - Ultimate Collector's Edition (6 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 17:00: Braun CoolTec Ct2cc Rasierer mit Reinigungskartuschen
* TIPP *- 17:00: Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC
- 17:00: Wacom PTH-851-DEIT Intuos Pro L Grafik-Tablet
* TIPP *- 17:00: The Expendables 2 - Back for War (Limited Super Deluxe Edition) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 17:15: American Pie 1, 2, 3 & Das Klassentreffen [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 17:15: American Pie 1, 2, 3 & Das Klassentreffen [Limited Edition] [4 DVDs]
- 17:15: Walimex Pro Fish-Eye II 8 mm f/3,5 Objektiv für Canon EF-S
- 17:30: LG 60 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, HbbTV)
* TIPP *- 17:30: Boardwalk Empire - Staffel 3 [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 17:30: Boardwalk Empire - Die komplette dritte Staffel [5 DVDs]
- 17:30: HD Star Action-Cam schwarz
- 17:30: Philips SHB7000WT/10 Bluetooth Stereo Headset weiß/blau
- 17:30: LG 42 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, HbbTV)
- 17:30: LG 47 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, HbbTV)
- 17:30: LG 55 Zoll Full-HD 3D LED-Fernseher (800Hz, HbbTV)
- 17:45: Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) für PC
- 17:45: Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) für PS3
- 17:45: Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) für Xbox 360
- 17:45: Samsung 75 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (200Hz, WiFi)
*TIPP * 			- 17:45: God of War: Ascension für PS3
- 17:45: Acer Iconia A1-810 (7,9 Zoll) Tablet-PC weiß
- 17:45: Acer Iconia A1-810 (7,9 Zoll) Tablet-PC grau
- 17:45: Lenovo IdeaTablet 1000-F 17,8 cm (7 Zoll LED) Tablet-PC
- 18:00: Fossil Chronograph für Herren
* TIPP *- 18:00: Lost - Die komplette Serie (im Schuber, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
* TIPP *- 18:00: Transcend Extreme-Speed SDHC 32GB Class 10 Speicherkarte
- 18:00: Voltcraft VC150 DMM Multimeter
* TIPP *- 18:00: Gillette Fusion Klingen (8 Stück)
- 18:15: Hama TV Wandhalterung für 37-60 Zoll Fernseher
- 18:15: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 3er-Set
- 18:15: Philips Mira schnurloses Telefon weiß-schwarz
- 18:30: LG 42 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (WiFi, Smart TV)
* TIPP *- 18:30: CSI: NY - Season 8 [6 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:30: CSI: Miami - Season 10: The Final Season [6 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:30: CSI: Crime Scene Investigation - Season 12 [6 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:30: NCIS - Season 9.1 [3 DVDs]
* TIPP *- 18:30: NCIS - Season 9.2 [3 DVDs]
- 18:30: AVM FRITZ!DECT Repeater 100
- 18:45: Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player
* TIPP *- 18:45: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 3 PCs
* TIPP *- 18:45: Transcend JetFlash 520S 32GB Speicherstick
- 18:45: Him: Tears on Tape (Limited Deluxe Edition / CD+DVD)
- 19:00: Metallica: Through the Never (Limited Edition)
- 19:00: Logitech C525 HD Webcam
* TIPP *- 19:15: Man of Steel [Blu-ray]
* TIPP *- 19:15: Norton 360 2014 - 3 PCs
* TIPP *- 19:30: NBA 2K14 für PlayStation 4
* TIPP *- 19:30: NBA 2K14 für PC
* TIPP *- 19:30: NBA 2K14 für PS3
* TIPP *- 19:30: NBA 2K14 für Xbox 360
- 19:30: XANTHOS Stereo Console Gaming Headset, black für PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360
- 19:30: Smart Batterieladegerät 12 V/24 V 7.2 A
- 19:30: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 19:30: Acer XGA DLP-Projektor (VGA, 1024x768 Pixel)
- 20:00: Acer Full-HD 3D DLP-Projektor (Kontrast 10.000:1)
- 20:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force P11 HS schwarz für PS3
- 20:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force X12 für Xbox 360
- 20:00: Turtle Beach Ear Force PX22 für Xbox 360
- 20:15: Toshiba AT10LE-A-109 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) eXcite Pro Tablet-PC
- 20:15: LG BP430 3D Blu-ray-Player mit Smart TV
- 20:15: Sony BDV-E6100 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 20:15: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Convertible Notebook silber/grau
- 20:15: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Convertible Notebook orange
- 20:15: Odys Aeon 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 20:30: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV Satelliten-Receiver
- 20:30: Canton Movie 260 Lautsprecher-System weiß
- 20:30: LG BH7220B 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem
* TIPP 			 - *20:30: Logitech G600 Optische MMO-Gaming Maus schnurgebunden, weiß
- 20:30: Mad Catz F.R.E.Q.7 Dolby 7.1 Surround-Sound-Gaming-Headset für PC, weiß glänzend inkl. Headsetständer
- 20:45: Canton Movie 260 Lautsprecher-System schwarz
- 20:45: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone schwarz
* TIPP 			 - *21:00: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für PS3
* TIPP *- 21:00: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) für Xbox 360
- 21:00: Acer Aspire V5-473-29554G50amm 35,6 cm (14 Zoll) Notebook
* TIPP 			 - *21:00: PlayStation 3 Konsole inkl. 2 Controller
* TIPP *- 21:00: Xbox 360 Konsole - 250 GB (Xbox One-Design)
- 21:00: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-112 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) Desktop-PC weiß
- 21:00: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-115 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) Desktop-PC schwarz
- 21:00: Thomson 55 Zoll Full-HD LED-Fernseher (DVB-C/S/T)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

* Die Tagestipps für den 01.12.2013:

NEU              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* heute u. a. mit:
- Star Trek: Into Darkness (+ Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Hör mal, wer da hämmert - Komplettbox, Staffel 1-8 [28 DVDs] (32,97)
- Samsung S22C350H 55,8cm (22") LED-Monitor schwarz glänzend (84,99)
- Sony BDV-E4100 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem schwarz (259,00)
- Transcend TS8XDVDS-K externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner (27,90)
- MAGIX Video deluxe 2014 Premium (65,00)
- Oral-B Triumph 5500 Rotationszahnbürste (mit 2. Handstück) (148,00)
- Gillette Fusion ProGlide Vorteilspack (Rasierer, 4 Klingen, Mini-Rasiergel, Gillette-Dose) (22,99)                 
*
NEU*              - *Amazon-Winter-Deals *heute u. a. mit:
- Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Extended Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray] (11,97)
- Monsters Collection [Blu-ray] (22,97)
- Alles in Butter [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- BioShock Infinite [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (6,97)
- BioShock: Infinite (uncut) PC USK 18 (11,97)
- BioShock: Infinite (uncut) PS3 USK 18 (17,90)
- BioShock: Infinite (uncut) Xbox 360 USK 18 (17,90)
- Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition [Mac Steam Code] USK 18 (10,97)
- Call of Duty: Ghosts - Hardened Edition (100% uncut) USK 18 (73,97)

*NEU* - PlayStation 4 - DualShock 4 Wireless Controller rot (59,00) 
*TIEFPREIS*              - Thor [Blu-ray] (6,00)
*TIEFPREIS*              - Beasts of the Southern Wild [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (5,00)
*TIEFPREIS*              - Jurassic Park - Trilogy [3 DVDs] (6,00)
*TIEFPREIS *             - Two and a Half Men: Mein cooler Onkel Charlie - Die komplette erste Staffel [4 DVDs] (5,00)
*TIEFPREIS*              - ALF - Die komplette erste Staffel [4 DVDs] (5,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- G.Skill 16GB DDR3-1600 (4 x 4GB) Quad-Kit Ripjaws *109,90 inkl. Versand*
- MSI GTX760 OC Twin Frozr *209,90 inkl. Versand*


----------



## Netboy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gelöscht


----------



## Soldyah (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition [Mac Steam Code] *10,97€*
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00G5MTO40/?tag=pcgh-21
Der Mac Steam Code schaltet unter Windows die Windows Version frei!


----------



## Ramrod (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@*Soldyah

* 
Funktioniert das wirklich mit Borderlands 2 MAC mit der Freischaltung aufm PC?


----------



## Soldyah (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja geht, Selbsttest.
Einfach Spiel kaufen, Key bei Steam eingeben und es wird die normale Borderlands 2 GOTY Retail Edition aktiviert.
Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Soldyah schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition [Mac Steam Code] *10,97€*
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00G5MTO40/?tag=pcgh-21
> Der Mac Steam Code schaltet unter Windows die Windows Version frei!


"Dieser Artikel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar."


----------



## Ramrod (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habs gerade gekauft 20:00h und Steam akzeptiert es 
Aber warum zum Geier geht sowas? Ist Steam zu blöd um PC von MAC zu unterscheiden?

@*turbosnake*
Ist ein FSK18 Artikel, vielleicht noch Nie was ab 18 bei Amazon bestellt und Amazon blockiert das irgendwie


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bioshock: Infinite für 6€ und 'ne Keks ist ein super Deal!


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ramrod schrieb:


> Habs gerade gekauft 20:00h und Steam akzeptiert es
> Aber warum zum Geier geht sowas? Ist Steam zu blöd um PC von MAC zu unterscheiden?



Alles was es auch für Linux gibt und man bereits mal für Windows gekauft hat, funktioniert ebenfalls.
Warum sollte sie da für Apple einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Low (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Bioshock: Infinite für 6€ und 'ne Keks ist ein super Deal!


 
Kostete das nicht 7,50€?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.12.2013:       *

* NEU 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* heute u. a. mit:
- TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter (39,90)
- Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur (Deutsch, Touchscreen, USB) Schwarz (202,00)
- Homexpert by Honeywell HR30 Comfort+ Programmierbarer Heizkörperthermostat (23,99)
- Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 Multi Device - 3 Geräte (29,00)
- World War Z [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Sting - The Last Ship (Standard) MP3-Album (3,99)
- TCL L32E3005/G 81 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (222,00)
- iRobot Roomba 770 Staubsaug-Roboter (369,90)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (15,97)
- Diablo III PS3 (34,98)
- Revenge - Die komplette erste Staffel [6 DVDs] (22,97)

*NEU* 			 - *Amazon-Winter-Deals *heute u. a. mit:
- Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie [Download] (14,97)
- Far Cry 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (15,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (15,97)
- Diablo III PC (24,97)
- Die Vampirschwestern [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Rocky 1-6 - The Complete Saga [Blu-ray] (24,97)
- Eine schrecklich nette Familie - Die komplette Serie [33 DVDs] (63,97)




*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 22 EUR (u. a. Der Hobbit, Mia san Champions, Cloud Atlas, Kokowääh 2)
*NEU* - Komplettboxen/Box-Sets zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Harry Potter, Herr der Ringe, Loriot, Asterix)
*NEU* - Dramen auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. American History X 8,97, Goodfellas 8,97, The Green Mile 8,97)
*NEU* - Disney Animationsfilme: Jetzt zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Aladdin, Cinderella, Bärenbrüder, Aristocats, Rapunzel)
*NEU* - Escape - Vermächtnis der Wikinger [Blu-ray] (9,97)


----------



## Ramrod (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann stellt sich aber dann einem die Frage warum verschiedene Preise angeboten werden wenn es eh für jedes BS ist?


----------



## jamie (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Low schrieb:


> Kostete das nicht 7,50€?


 
Nein, war gestern nochmal extra reduziert.

Im Moment:* Brütal Legend *im Flash-Sale. Nur noch *bis 3 Uhr*. Einige Tonnen Schwermetall für *1,89€*!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.12.2013:       *

* NEU 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* heute u. a. mit:
- Wacom CTH-480S-DEIT Intuos Pen&Touch S Grafik-Tablet (66,00)
- TP-Link TL-WA890EA N600 Universal Dual Band Wireless Internet Adapter für Smart TV und Blu-ray (4x RJ-45 Port) (26,90)
- Mannesmann Uhrmacher-Werkzeugsatz im Aluminiumkoffer (17,90)
- Harry Potter - Complete Collection [Blu-ray] (37,97)
- McAfee Internet Security 2013 - 1 User (6,50)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force PX4 Headset (PS3/Xbox 360) (119,97)
- Assassin's Creed 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (18,97)
- BenQ W1300 3D-DLP-Projektor (849,00)

*NEU* 			 - *Amazon-Winter-Deals *heute u. a. mit:
- Europa von LaBrassBanda MP3-Album (3,99)
- Abba Gold Greatest Hits (3,99)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force PX4 Headset (PS3/Xbox 360) (119,97)
- Battlefield 4 PS3 (46,97)
- Battlefield 4 Xbox 360 (46,97)
- Battlefield 4 PC (40,97)
- One Piece Pirate Warriors 2 PS3 (34,97)
- Sony PlayStation Vita (WiFi) inklusive Tearaway (144,00)
- Might & Magic: Heroes VI - Complete Edition [Download] (15,97)
- Expeditions: Conquistador [Steam Code] (9,97)
- Assassin's Creed 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (18,97)
- The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel (inkl. Michonne Figur / exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (55,97)
- Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Schimpansen [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Tinkerbell Collection [4 DVDs] (15,97)


*TIPP* - Caseking-Adventskalender (heute mit Benq-Monitoren zum Top-Preis)
- MSI Ultrabook i5 11,6 Zoll *699,00*
- GoPro HD Hero 3 Black Edition *299,00*
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - Steam-Herbstsale (u. a. Tomb Raider für 9,99)


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aercool V3x advance gibts für zarte 17€ 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## jamie (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Einige gute Angebote: GameFly Digital

Übrigens offizieller Steam-Reseller!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.12.2013:       *

* TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Injustice: Götter unter uns - Collector's Edition PS3 (33,97)
- Injustice: Götter unter uns - Collector's Edition Xbox 360 (33,97)
- Landwirtschafts-Simulator Titanium-Edition (14,97)
- Guild Wars 2 - Heroic Edition (28,97)
- The Elder Scrolls Anthology (35,97)
- PS3 12GB + 500 GB Festplatte inkl. Montagehalterung (180,00)
- Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition [Download] (7,97)
- F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin [PC Steam Code] (5,97) USK 18
- ANNO 1404: Königs-Edition [Download] (11,97)Filme:
- Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2 [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Downton Abbey - Staffel drei [4 DVDs] (17,97)
- Downton Abbey - Staffel 3 [Blu-ray] (21,97)
- Side Effects - Tödliche Nebenwirkungen [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Cybill- Die Komplettbox mit 87 Folgen auf 15 DVDs (26,97)
Elektronik:
- SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset Grün (44,00)
- Nikon Coolpix P330 Digitalkamera (12 Megapixel, 5-fach opt. Zoom, 7,6 cm (3 Zoll) LCD-Dispaly, bildstabilisiert) schwarz (209,00)
- BenQ  XL2720T 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED-Monitor (3D, Full HD, 1920x1080  Pixel, HDMI, Display Port 1.2, DVI, VGA, 4x USB, 1ms Reaktionszeit)  schwarz (325,00)
- Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Convertible Notebook (899,00)
- PC - Headset Turtle Beach Ear Force Zla (19,97)
Sonstiges:
- Norton 360 Multi Device 2.0 - 3 Geräte (PC, MAC, Android, iOS) (DVD-Box) (29,00)
- Schiller - Opus MP3-Album [+digital booklet] (3,99)
- Ravensburger 27232 - Schlag den Raab-Das Quiz (17,99)


*NEU* - Need for Speed: Rivals (PC) (29,00)


----------



## Quat (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

NfS Rivals für 30 € wo is'n da das Schnäppchen?
Free2Play plus Gutschein für einen kostenlosen wirless XBoxController for Windows wär vielleicht ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.12.2013:       *

* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World Add-on [PC Download] (8,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition PS3 (19,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition PC (19,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition Xbox 360 (19,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - The 5th Freedom Edition PC (28,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - The 5th Freedom Edition PS3 (28,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - The 5th Freedom Edition Xbox 360 (28,97)
- Total War: Rome II (PC) (31,97)
- Total War: Rome II - Collector's Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (78,97)
- Die Siedler 7 [Download] PC (4,97)
- Das Testament des Sherlock Holmes [Download] (12,97)Filme:
- Pacific Rim [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Pacific Rim 3D [3D Blu-ray] (22,97)
- Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (26,97)
- Monk - Die komplette Serie (32 Discs) (54,97)
- Die Camper - Die komplette Serie (18 Discs) (32,97)
- Naruto Shippuden - Staffel 11: Paradiesisches Bordleben (Episoden 443-462, uncut) [3 DVDs] (28,97)
- Naruto Shippuden - Staffel 12 - Box 1: Bemächtigung des Kyubi und schicksalhafte Begegnungen (Episoden 463-487, Uncut) [4 DVDs] (39,97)
Elektronik:
- Sony BDP-S4100 Blu-ray-Player (3D, optionales W-LAN, HDMI, HD Upscaler, Internetradio, USB) (59,99)
- Logitech HD Webcam C615 (51,00)
- Odys Aviator ultra slim 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC (89,00)
- Nike+ SportWatch GPS Laufuhr powered by TomTom (118,00)
- Tritton Trigger Stereo Headset für Xbox 360 (33,97)
Sonstiges:
- F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 1 Jahr / 3 PCs (20,00)
- Tribute von John Newman MP3-Album (3,99)
- Peter Gabriel: And I'll Scratch Yours MP3-Album (3,99)
- Can't Stand The Silence - The Encore von Rea Garvey MP3-Album (3,99)


*10 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - Gran Turismo 6 (PS3) (59,00) Freitag Release


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Dezember 2013)

Leider kein BluRay-Player/Laufwerk dabei


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falscher Thread! 

Kaufberatungen gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Dezember 2013)

Upps  Ähm ...


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Spiele:
> ...
> - Das Testament des Sherlock Holmes [Download] (12,97)*Filme*:
> Elektronik:
> Sonstiges:



Schon der zweite Tag mit einem Formatierungsfehler. Nur als kleiner Anmerker


----------



## DAkuma (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gabs nicht einen trick wie man die versandkosten umgehen kann?

Ich will nur fix noch ein kabel bestellen, das imo nur 10€ kostet und die Versandkosten find ich nicht nett


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Gabs nicht einen trick wie man die versandkosten umgehen kann?
> 
> Ich will nur fix noch ein kabel bestellen, das imo nur 10€ kostet und die Versandkosten find ich nicht nett


 
Ein Buch mitbestellen. BDs sind leider nicht mehr Versandkostenfrei.

---

Hab durch den 10€ Gutschein mir die 4. Staffel von Breaking Bad (aktuell 14,99€) und noch ein fehlendes Weihnachtsgeschenk bestellt. 10€ weniger Zahlen kann man einfach nicht abschlagen, und wenn dann auch noch die gewünschte BD 3€ günstiger als Sonst ist


----------



## kbyte (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass bei dieser Aktion Facebook sämtliche Daten des Users und seiner Freunde an Amazon übergibt. Aber in Zeiten der Apathie gegenüber NSA-Skandal & Co. kann man sich ruhig auch für 10 € verkaufen... Datenschutz, who cares...


----------



## Ramrod (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BluRays sind immer noch Versandkostenfrei,  keine Ahnung wie Du darauf kommst das die es nicht mehr sind.


----------



## Player007 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00DY4RSVI/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum z.B. hier stehts!

Ab 20 Euro versandkostenfrei, Bücher sinds immer


----------



## Ramrod (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sorry mein Fehler 
Ist mir noch Nie aufgefallen da Ich immer über 20€ bin bei BluRays


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.12.2013:       

**TIPP* 			 - 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de bei 50 Euro Mindestbestellwert  (z. B. PS4-Controller für 49,00 anstatt 59,00, externe 1.000-GB-HDD für  47,95 anstatt 57,95 uvm.) Dabei muss man allerdings einen  Facebook-Beitrag teilen, den man aber auch nur für sich selbst sichtbar  posten oder danach direkt wieder löschen kann. Daher auf jeden Fall  zuschlagen, solche guten Deals gibt es extrem selten.

*- **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Nintendo Wii U - Konsole, Premium Pack, 32GB, schwarz - The Legend of Zelda - The Wind Waker HD (269,00)
- WWE 2K14 PS3 (32,97)
- WWE 2K14 Xbox 360 (32,97)
- WWE 2K14 - Phenom Edition Xbox 360 (58,97)
- NBA 2K14 PS3 (33,97)
- NBA 2K14 Xbox 360 (33,97)
- NBA 2K14 PC (16,97)
- Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition (PS3) (71,97)
- Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition (Xbox 360) (71,97)
- Saboteur [PC Origin Code] (2,97)
- Mirror's Edge [PC Download] (3,97)
- Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns [Steam Code] (9,97)
- F.E.A.R. First Encounter Assault Recon [PC Steam Code] (5,97)Filme:
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray] (59,97)
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Discs Blu-ray) (29,97)
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition (3 Discs) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
- Game of Thrones - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray] (14,97)
- Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone - 50th Anniversary Complete Edition (53 Discs) (99,97)
- Wolfblood - Verwandlung bei Vollmond - Staffel 1 (2 Discs) [Blu-ray] (10,97)
Elektronik:
- BenQ RL2455HM 61 cm (24 Zoll) Gaming LED-Monitor (152,00)
- MAGIX Music Maker 2014 Premium (55,00)
- LiteXpress X-Tactical 105 Taschenlampe mit Hochleistungs-LED bis zu 550 Lumen (43,98)
- Thomson 48FU4243C/G 122 cm (48 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (399,99)
- Sony VAIO SVD1321M9EB 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll Touch) Convertible Ultrabook (1.249,00)
Sonstiges:
- Do Or Die von The Boss Hoss MP3-Album (3,99)
- Nothing Was The Same von Drake MP3-Album (3,99)
- A Mary Christmas von Mary J. Blige MP3-Album (3,99)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



kbyte schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass bei dieser Aktion Facebook sämtliche Daten des Users und seiner Freunde an Amazon übergibt. Aber in Zeiten der Apathie gegenüber NSA-Skandal & Co. kann man sich ruhig auch für 10 € verkaufen... Datenschutz, who cares...


 
Und?, alle meine Daten die ich auf Facebook stehen hab, hat Amazon eh schon längst, oder wie sollen die sonst wissen wo meine Pakete hin sollen?

Ich hab da schon ein großes Vertrauen in Amazon. 

@Ramrod 
Ich bestelle auch sonst meistens über 20€, aber im Cyber Monday hab ich mir die X-Men Triologie auf Blu Ray geschnappt, die lag dort gerade mal bei 12,97€ und da ist es mir aufgefallen das Versandkosten anfallen würden. Hab also einfach ne BD vorbestellt, die hätte ich eh gekauft daher spielte es keine Rolle.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Und?, alle meine Daten die ich auf Facebook stehen hab, hat Amazon eh schon längst, oder wie sollen die sonst wissen wo meine Pakete hin sollen?
> 
> Ich hab da schon ein großes Vertrauen in Amazon.


Nun ja, ich seh da eher umgekehrt ein Problem drin 
Selbst wenn ich ein FB account hätte, würde ich nicht wollen, dass FB Zugriff auf meine bei amazon hinterlegten Daten hat.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.12.2013:       

- **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Rayman Legends PS3 (24,97)
- Rayman Legends Xbox 360 (24,97)
- Rayman Legends Wii U (24,97)
- Schlag den Raab - Das 3. Spiel PS3 (29,97)
- Schlag den Raab - Das 3. Spiel Wii (27,97)
- Just Dance 2014 Wii U (27,97)
- Just Dance 2014 Wii (29,97)

Filme & TV:
- Oblivion [Blu-ray] (10,97)
- Homeland - Die komplette Season 1 [Blu-ray] (19,97)
- Homeland - Die komplette Season 1 [4 DVDs] (15,97)
- Safe Haven - Wie ein Licht in der Nacht [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 6 [Blu-ray] (31,97)
- The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette sechste Staffel [3 DVDs] (24,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-55 VR Objektiv schwarz (279,00)
- Jabra Wave Bluetooth Headset (EU-Stecker, Neue Software) dunkelgrau (34,99)
- MAGIX Web Designer 9 Premium (55,00)

Sonstiges:
- Gillette Fusion ProGlide Power Klingen 8 Stück (24,97)
- Braun cruZer 6 Haar- und Barttrimmer (inklusive Kopfhörer) (39,99)

*
VORBESTELLBAR* - Iron Man - Trilogie - Steelbook inkl. exklusivem Iron Man Comic [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] [Limited Edition] (39,99)
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette erste Season [Blu-ray] (14,90)
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette zweite Season [Blu-ray] (14,90)
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette dritte Season [Blu-ray] (14,90)
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette vierte Season [Blu-ray] (14,90)


----------



## Abufaso (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mal so generell, habt ihr ein schönes billiges Amazon Buch mit dem man die Versandkosten umgehen kann?


----------



## Christoph1717 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam sind einige Titel wieder zu "Herbst-Sale-Preisen" zu haben:z.b. Tomb Raider, Borderlands, Bioshock und Metro
Dabei steht Sonderangebot endet in 19 Stunden.


----------



## radinger (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich seh da eher umgekehrt ein Problem drin
> Selbst wenn ich ein FB account hätte, würde ich nicht wollen, dass FB Zugriff auf meine bei amazon hinterlegten Daten hat.



Amazon FAQ zur Facebook Verknüpfung:
"Amazon wird keinerlei Nutzerdaten wie Ihre Zahlungsinformationen,  Ihre Versand- oder Rechnungsadresse oder Ihre Bestellhistorie an  Facebook weitergeben."


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Bei Steam sind einige Titel wieder zu "Herbst-Sale-Preisen" zu haben:z.b. Tomb Raider, Borderlands, Bioshock und Metro
> Dabei steht Sonderangebot endet in 19 Stunden.


Steht da doch fett und farbig was Sache ist.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

* Die Tagestipps für den 08.12.2013:
*
*- **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Assassin's Creed Brotherhood PC (10,97)
- Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS3 (45,97)
- Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) Xbox 360 (45,97)
- Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) PC USK 18 (37,97)
- Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) Xbox 360 USK 18 (40,97)
- Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (100% uncut) PC USK 18 (19,97)
- Sid Meier's Civilization V [PC Steam Code] (8,97)
- ANNO 2070 - Königsedition [Download] (17,97)
- Harveys neue Augen [Download] (8,97)
- Rayman Legends [Download] (11,97)

Filme & TV:
- Breaking Dawn - Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht - Teil 1 (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (6,97)
- Breaking Dawn - Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht - Teil 2 (Fan Edition) [Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition] (7,97)
- Kevin - Allein zu Haus/Allein in New York [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (22,97)
- Game of Thrones - Die komplette zweite Staffel [5 DVDs] (16,97)
- Nonstop Nonsens - Die komplette Kult-Comedy-Serie (Limited Remastered Edition) [6 DVDs] (16,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 12GB (inkl. 2 x DualShock 3 Wireless Controller) (170,00)
- Olympus E-M5 OM-D-Kamera inkl. Objektiv M.Zuiko Digital 14-42mm schwarz (799,00)
- Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Wrath Wireless Headset mit SBX (88,00)
- Nero BurnExpress 2 (18,00)

Musik:
- Outlaw Gentlemen & Shady Ladies [+digital booklet] - Volbeat (MP3-Album) (3,99)
- Bei meiner Seele - Xavier Naidoo (MP3-Album) (3,99)

Sonstiges:
- Braun Oral-B Professional Care 3000 schwarz u. mit 2. Handstück (Limitierte Design-Edition) (74,99)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Mal so generell, habt ihr ein schönes billiges Amazon Buch mit dem man die Versandkosten umgehen kann?





Ka gerade wie die heißen, aber dieae Comics die immer in der Zeitung stehen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.12.2013:       *

* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- FIFA 14 PS3 (39,97)
- FIFA 14 Xbox 360 (39,97)
- FIFA 14 Wii (31,97)
- FIFA 14 PC (35,97)
- Dead Space 3 [PC Origin Code] (9,97) USK 18
- Grand Theft Auto IV [PC Steam Code] (4,97) USK 18
- Rage [PC Steam Code] (7,97) USK 18
Filme & TV:
- Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (44,97)
- G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Astrid Lindgren: Pippi Langstrumpf / Michel aus Lönneberga - Spielfilm-Komplettbox (7 Disc [7 DVDs] (29,97)
- Violet & Daisy [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Prinzessin Fantaghirò: Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray] (26,97)
- Hinterm Mond gleich Links - Die Komplettbox mit 139 Folgen auf 24 DVDs (32,97)
- Ice Age 1-4 Boxset inkl. Ice Age-Figuren [Blu-ray] (21,97)
- Ice Age 1, 2, 3 & 4 (Mammut-Box) [4 DVDs] (14,97)
Elektronik u. Software:
- WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013 / Frustfreie Verpackung) (23,00)
- WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013) [Download] (23,00)
- Casio Exilim EX-ZR700 Digitalkamera (16,1 Megapixel, 7,6 cm (3 Zoll) Display, 36-fach Multi SR Zoom, Triple Shot, HDR) weiß (149,00)
- LG 55LA6918 139 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 400Hz MCI, WLAN, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) silber (919,99)
- Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Network Kit (WLAN Repeater, Kompaktgehäuse, 500 Mbit/s) weiß (114,95)
Musik:
- The Diving Board von Elton John MP3-Album (3,99)
- Rich Kidz von Prince Kay One MP3-Album (3,99)
- Recto Verso von Zaz MP3-Album (3,99)
Sonstiges:
- Pronomic HR2 Portabler MP3/Wave-Recorder (99,99)


- 14 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0601-88 tragbarer Bluetooth MP3 Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: LG P895 Optimus Vu Smartphone mit Stylus weiß
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba C50D-A-13E 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 duo Network Kit
- 14 Uhr: Space 2063 - Die komplette Serie (ohne Pilotfilm) (6 Disc Set)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Arbeitsspeicher 4GB 
- 14 Uhr: Marantz MCR510/N1B Melody Stream Netzwerk Receiver
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Dead Man Down [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV DTT Deluxe ultra-kompakter TV-Stick für DVB-T
- 14 Uhr: Philips MCM2150/12 Mini-Stereoanlage schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili GOP Case für GoPro Hero 3+ / 3 / 2 / 1
- 18 Uhr: Hama Kfz-Ladekabel für Apple iPhone 5/5s/5c, MFI, schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron Weitwinkelobjektiv 24-70mm F/2,8 für Nikon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron Weitwinkelobjektiv 24-70mm F/2,8 für Sony
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron Weitwinkelobjektiv 24-70mm F/2,8 für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Elgato Game Capture HD High Definition Rekorder für Mac/PC
- 18 Uhr: Pioneer VSX-528-K 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T.5 Gaming Maus, 5600dpi, PC und MAC
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Star Trek I-X Box (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Silver Linings [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hama HD Star Action-Cam schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Interne Soundkarte
- 18 Uhr: Donzo Energy Case für iPhone 5
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei Laser Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: One For All URC 8620 Universal-Fernbedienung
- 18 Uhr: Belkin Thunderbolt Express Dockingstation
- 18 Uhr: Becker Ready 70 LMU Navigationsgerät schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Folio für Samsung Galaxy Tab 3
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Sennheiser PX 685i Sports In-Ear-Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: House at the End of the Street - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Adore June Business Hülle für Apple iPhone 5 und iPhone 5s


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Dezember 2013)

Wer sich GTA IV nicht holt, sollte sich einweisen lassen


----------



## Spinal (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer sich GTA IV nicht holt, sollte sich einweisen lassen


 
GTA IV gabs schon vor bestimmt 5 jahren zu dem Preis *gähn*

Ich fands auch gar nciht so toll 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.12.2013:       *

*NEU* - Crucial 480-GB-SSD (222,00) *Amazon kontert auf Media-Markt-Angebot

*
* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Batman: Arkham Origins (PC) (30,97)
- Batman: Arkham Origins (Xbox 360) (35,97)
- Batman: Arkham Origins (Wii U) (32,97)
- Trials Evolution - Gold Edition [Download] (7,97)
- Adventure Park [PC Steam Code] (13,97)
- Prince of Persia: Warrior Within [Download] (2,97)
Filme & TV:
- Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (19 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (59,97)
- The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (12 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (81,97)
- Shootout - Keine Gnade [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette erste Season [3 DVDs] (9,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette erste Season [Blu-ray] (13,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette zweite Season (Amaray) [4 DVDs] (9,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette zweite Season [3 Blu-ray] (13,97)
- Killing Them Softly [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Ziemlich beste Freunde - Fan Edition [Blu-ray + DVD] [Limited Edition] (16,97)
Elektronik u. Software:
- Turtle Beach Ear Force P11 HS Schwarz (Frustfreie Verpackung) (35,97)
- Devolo dLAN 500 AV Wireless+ Starter Kit (119,95)
- Nero 2014 (35,00)
- BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor (3D, Kontrast 13000:1, 1280 x 720 Pixel, 2500 ANSI Lumen, HDMI, USB) (424,00)
- Roccat Kone Pure - Core Performance Gaming Maus schwarz (45,00)
Musik:
- Night Visions von Imagine Dragons MP3-Album (3,99)
Sonstiges:
- Bosch 30-teiliges X-Line Set Titanium (Bohrer- und Schrauber-Zubehör) (10,49)
- Teasi one Wander & Fahrradnavigation, Teasi White (127,00)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ADATA 256-GB-SSD *129,90*
- Playstation 3 Super Slim *159,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater 
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N
- 14 Uhr: Die kleine Prinzessin Sara - Die komplette Serie [4 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: The Master [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Cartrend Superlampe 3 in 1 LED 
- 14 Uhr: Sony Xperia Tablet Z SGP312
- 14 Uhr: Doc meets Dorf, Staffel 1, Folge 01-08 [2 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Elgato Video Capture, USB 2.0, weiß
- 14 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Zx Interne Soundkarte
- 14 Uhr: JBL SP150/230 aktiver Subwoofer schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Sony Xperia Z Smartphone violett
- 14 Uhr: Rocksmith 2014 Gitarren Bundle Xbox 360
- 14 Uhr: Rocksmith 2014 Gitarren Bundle PS3
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Frost Blue Edition USB Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Ein Mords Team [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0002-89 tragbarer MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone lila
- 18 Uhr: Olympus LS-3 Digitaler PCM-Rekorder (4 GB interner Speicher
- 18 Uhr: Canon EF-S 15-85mm IS USM Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Pioneer HTP-203 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Hama HD Daytour Action-Cam schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Makita 6271DWAE Akku-Bohrschrauber 12 V, 2 Akkus
- 18 Uhr: M.A.S.K. - Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.12.2013:       *

*NEU* - Crucial 480-GB-SSD (222,00) *Amazon kontert auf Media-Markt-Angebot

*
* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Batman: Arkham Origins (PC) (30,97)
- Batman: Arkham Origins (Xbox 360) (35,97)
- Batman: Arkham Origins (Wii U) (32,97)
- Trials Evolution - Gold Edition [Download] (7,97)
- Adventure Park [PC Steam Code] (13,97)
- Prince of Persia: Warrior Within [Download] (2,97)
Filme & TV:
- Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (19 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (59,97)
- The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (12 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (81,97)
- Shootout - Keine Gnade [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette erste Season [3 DVDs] (9,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette erste Season [Blu-ray] (13,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette zweite Season (Amaray) [4 DVDs] (9,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die komplette zweite Season [3 Blu-ray] (13,97)
- Killing Them Softly [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Ziemlich beste Freunde - Fan Edition [Blu-ray + DVD] [Limited Edition] (16,97)
Elektronik u. Software:
- Turtle Beach Ear Force P11 HS Schwarz (Frustfreie Verpackung) (35,97)
- Devolo dLAN 500 AV Wireless+ Starter Kit (119,95)
- Nero 2014 (35,00)
- BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor (3D, Kontrast 13000:1, 1280 x 720 Pixel, 2500 ANSI Lumen, HDMI, USB) (424,00)
- Roccat Kone Pure - Core Performance Gaming Maus schwarz (45,00)
Musik:
- Night Visions von Imagine Dragons MP3-Album (3,99)
Sonstiges:
- Bosch 30-teiliges X-Line Set Titanium (Bohrer- und Schrauber-Zubehör) (10,49)
- Teasi one Wander & Fahrradnavigation, Teasi White (127,00)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ADATA 256-GB-SSD *129,90*
- Playstation 3 Super Slim *159,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater 
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N
- 14 Uhr: Die kleine Prinzessin Sara - Die komplette Serie [4 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: The Master [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Cartrend Superlampe 3 in 1 LED 
- 14 Uhr: Sony Xperia Tablet Z SGP312
- 14 Uhr: Doc meets Dorf, Staffel 1, Folge 01-08 [2 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Elgato Video Capture, USB 2.0, weiß
- 14 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Zx Interne Soundkarte
- 14 Uhr: JBL SP150/230 aktiver Subwoofer schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Sony Xperia Z Smartphone violett
- 14 Uhr: Rocksmith 2014 Gitarren Bundle Xbox 360
- 14 Uhr: Rocksmith 2014 Gitarren Bundle PS3
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Frost Blue Edition USB Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Ein Mords Team [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT 0002-89 tragbarer MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone lila
- 18 Uhr: Olympus LS-3 Digitaler PCM-Rekorder (4 GB interner Speicher
- 18 Uhr: Canon EF-S 15-85mm IS USM Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Pioneer HTP-203 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Hama HD Daytour Action-Cam schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Makita 6271DWAE Akku-Bohrschrauber 12 V, 2 Akkus
- 18 Uhr: M.A.S.K. - Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]


----------



## malvan (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

M500...bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen.
Mein Läppi freut sich.


----------



## Raeven (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

10€ Gutschein bei Amazon " Um an dieser Aktion teilzunehmen, müssen Sie eine Verknüpfung Ihres Amazon-Kontos mit Ihren sozialen Netzwerken vornehmen" . Na toll ich will aber kein Fazebook 
Immer dieses Traking


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.12.2013:       *

*NEU* - Jetzt für die Xbox One: 2 Games bestellen und 1 weiteres Game gratis erhalten

* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- PlayStation Vita - Konsole 3G+WiFi (inkl. Vodafone SIM-Karte) (139,00)
- Skylanders: Giants - Starter Pack PS3 (43,97)
- Skylanders: Giants - Starter Pack Xbox 360 (43,97)
- Chaos auf Deponia (16,97)
- Deponia (16,97)
- Goodbye Deponia (19,97)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force PX22 (Frustfreie Verpackung) (56,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory [Download] (2,97)
- Das Schwarze Auge - Memoria [Download] (19,97)
- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim [PC Steam Code] (13,97)
Filme & TV:
- Only God Forgives - Uncut [Blu-ray] (18,97)
- Astrid Lindgren: Pippi Langstrumpf - Spielfilm-Komplettbox [4 DVDs] (18,97)
- Die Jagd [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Leonardo Di Caprio Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
- Redemption - Stunde der Vergeltung [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Fringe - Die komplette Serie (29 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (49,97)
- Fringe - Die komplette Serie (20 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (74,97)
Elektronik u. Software:
- Samsung UE46F6470 117 cm (46 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher (579,99)
- Lenovo Ideapad Yoga13 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Convertible Ultrabook (899,00)
- Lexware Taxman Steuererklärung 2014 (Steuerjahr 2013) (22,00)
- Lexware Taxman Steuererklärung 2014 (Steuerjahr 2013) [Download] (22,00)
Musik:
- Liquid Spirit von Gregory Porter MP3-Album (3,99)
- O Fortuna von The Red Army Choir MP3-Album (3,99)
- The Greatest Hits von Dionne Warwick MP3-Album (3,99)


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Deponia Reihe ist sehr gut, gibt es bei Steam Sales aber wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Schmandt (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja die 3G Vita für 139€ ist zwar billig aber das eigentliche Schnäppchen würde ich mal behaupten ist die 3G Vita + 8GB+ Killzone für 30€ mehr.


----------



## Rayken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da warte ich lieber auf das Ultimate PS4 + Vita Bundle für unter 499€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.12.2013:       *

* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (PC) (53,97) USK 18
- Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (PS3) (48,97) USK 18
- Battlefield 4 - Deluxe Edition (Xbox 360) (48,97) USK 18
- Just Dance 4 (Wii U) (19,97)
- World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On) - Collector's Edition (49,97)
- Euro Truck Simulator 2 [Download] (10,97)
- Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsternis [Online Code] (7,97) USK 18
- RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum [Online Game Code] (19,99)
Filme & TV:
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (16,97)
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition (3 Discs) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Blu-ray-Discs) (29,97)
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray] (59,97)
- James Bond 007: Die Jubiläums-Collection inkl. Skyfall (24 Discs) [Blu-ray] (94,97)
- Scrubs: Die Anfänger - Die komplette Serie, Staffel 1-9 (31 Discs) (48,97)
- Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Scary Movie 5 [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Schindlers Liste - 20th Anniversary Edition [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (12,97)
- Jurassic Park (+ Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] (16,97)
Elektronik u. Software:
- Tritton Kunai Stereo Headset PS4/PS3/PS Vita - weiss (37,97)
- Wicked Chili KFZ Halterung für Samsung Galaxy (9,99)
- Odys Study Tab 20,3 cm (8 Zoll) Tablet-PC (119,00)
- Holiday Pack MIDLAND Helmkamera XTC200 (79,00)
- ESET Smart Security 7 - 1 PC (15,00)
Musik:
- Native von One Republic MP3-Album (3,99)
- Midwinter - Stimmungsvolle Musik zur Weihnachtszeit (3,99)


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Creative SB X-Fi Titanium HD für 99€


----------



## Netboy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gelöscht


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.12.2013:       *

*NEU* - Call of Duty Ghots Free Fall Edition (Key für PC-Version) (33,99)

* TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Need for Speed: Rivals - Limited Edition mit Steelbook (PS3) (48,97)
- Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) (PC) (45,97)
- Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) (PS3) (50,97)
- Rocksmith 2014 (mit Kabel) Xbox 360 (50,97)
- Thunder Wolves [PC Steam Code] (4,97)
- Galaxy on Fire 2 HD [Download] (5,97)
- Burnout Paradise [PC Download] (3,97)
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare [Mac Steam Code] (5,97)
Filme & TV:
- Rubinrot [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- The Call - Leg nicht auf! [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Der Unsichtbare - The Invisible Man - Die komplette Serie (2 Discs) [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- Hitchcock Collection [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (108,97)
- McLeods Töchter - Die komplette Serie [59 DVDs] (92,97)
- Die Munsters - Die komplette Serie [14 DVDs] (24,97)
Elektronik u. Software:
- Rennsitz Playseat Motorsport 4 für PS 2, PS 3, Xbox, Xbox 360, Wii, Mac und PC (264,97)
- Tritton Kunai Stereo Headset PS4/PS3/PS Vita - schwarz (37,97)
- Sony DSC-W710 Digitalkamera (65,00)
- Sony CMTSBT100.CEL Micro-HiFi System (50 Watt, CD-Player, FM/AM, Bluetooth, NFC, USB) schwarz (119,99)
- SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 64GB Speicherstick (USB 3.0, bis zu 190 MB/s) schwarz (55,60)
- Gira Rauchwarnmelder Dual reinweiss (34,95)
- mumbi Touchscreen Handschuhe für kapazitive Displays Grösse L (9,99)
Musik:
- Christmas meets Cuba (3,99)
- The Lumineers (3,99)
- Lightning Bolt (3,99)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare [Mac Steam Code][/URL] (5,97)



Geht btw auch für Windows ^^


----------



## PCGH_Markus (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.12.2013:       *

*TIPP* - Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 3D (inkl. 2D Version + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D] (17,90)
*TIPP* - Jurassic Park (+ Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] (17,90)

*TAGESDEALS  - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Das Schwarze Auge: Demonicon - Collector's Edition (34,97)
- Sid Meier's Civilization V - Gold Edition [Mac Steam Code] (9,97)
- Alice: Madness returns [Origin Code] (3,97)
- X - Superbox [Download] (10,97)
- Fussball Manager 14 PC (24,97)
- Die Schlümpfe 2 PS3 (26,97)
- Die Schlümpfe 2 Xbox 360 (26,97)
- Die Schlümpfe 2 Wii U (26,97)
- Die Schlümpfe 2 Wii (19,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 500 GB (inkl. Controller + The Last of Us) (249,00)

Filme & TV:
- Breaking Bad - Die fünfte Season [Blu-ray] (15,97)
- Breaking Bad - Die fünfte Season [3 DVDs] (12,97)
- Flight [Blu-ray] (10,97)
- Police Academy Collection (7 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (39,97)
- Warm Bodies [Blu-ray] (7,97)
- Der Rosarote Panther - Film Collection [7 DVDs] (18,97)
- Marilyn Monroe - Forever Marilyn - Die Blu-ray Kollektion (24,97)
- Elvis - The King Collection [7 DVDs] (18,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 16GB USB-Stick USB 3.0 (15,95)
- Intenso Rainbow Line 64GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 orange (29,90)
- AKG K550 Premium Kopfhörer (124,99)
- Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC + Android Security (Frustfreie Verpackung) (21,00)
- Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC + Android Security [Download] (21,00)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.12.2013:       

AKTION* - *Filme u. TV-Serien zum kleinen Preis* (bis 19.12.)
- Neuheiten (u. a. Chuck Norris Box FSK 18 18,97, Hot Shots 1+2 9,97, Ice Age 3 3D 14,97)
- Blu-ray 3D (u. a. Avatar + DVD 17,90, I, Robot 14,97, Die Chroniken von Narnia 14,97)
- Kinder & Familie (u. a. Die Croods 9,90, Ice Age 1-4 Mammut-Box 19,97, Alvin und die Chipmunks 1-3 12,97, Rio 7,97)
- Box-Sets (u. a. Stirb langsam 1-5 27,97, Rocky 1-6 24,97, X-Men Trilogie 13,97)
- 3 TV-Serien für 24 EUR (u. a. Firefly, Terra Nova, How I Met Your Mother)

* TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Gran Turismo 6 - Standard Edition inkl. DualShock 3 Controller (69,00)
- Max Payne 3 [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (14,95)
- Borderlands 2 [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (6,97)
- Bioshock Infinite [Mac Steam Code] USK 18 (19,97)
- Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight [Origin Code] (5,97)
- Goodbye Deponia - Premium Edition [PC/Mac Steam Code] (9,97)
- Lego Marvel: Super Heroes PC (22,97)
- Lego Marvel: Super Heroes PS4 (46,99)
- Lego Marvel: Super Heroes Xbox One (46,99)
- Lego Marvel: Super Heroes PS3 (57,93)
- Lego Marvel: Super Heroes Xbox 360 (35,97)

Filme & TV:
- Star Wars: The Complete Saga I-VI [Blu-ray] (65,97)
- Prison Break - Die komplette Serie (inkl. The Final Break) [Blu-ray] (42,97)
- Prison Break - Die komplette Serie, inklusive 'The final break' [24 DVDs] (34,97)
- Silent Hill - Willkommen in der Hölle / Silent Hill: Revelation [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (9,97)
- Silent Hill: Revelation 3D [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)
- Third Star [Blu-ray] (6,97)
- Cold Blood - Kein Ausweg, keine Gnade [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette Serie (Cigarette Box mit allen Folgen auf 18 DVDs) (35,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- AVM FRITZ!Box 7272 Wlan Router (ADSL, 450 Mbit/s, DECT-Basis, Media Server) (149,00)
- Intenso Micro SDXC Class 10 64GB Speicherkarte mit Adapter (47,95)
- Hisense LTDN58XT880 146cm (58") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, silber/schwarz (1.499,00)
- Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet (DE und IT) (249,00)
- Toshiba BDX4400KE 3D Blu-ray-Player schwarz/silber (59,00)
- Denon AVR-X4000 BK 7.2 Surround Netzwerk AV-Receiver schwarz (849,00)
- TuneUp Utilities 2014 - 1-Platz [Download] (19,00)


----------



## micsterni14 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich warte mal drauf, das Diablo3 und SC2 mal als Aktion kommt!0.o

Kann man wohl lange warten,Blizzard!....


----------



## _VFB_ (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Diablo 3 gabs erst im Angebot für 23€ auf Amazon ^^


----------



## dainless (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Starcraft 2 war auch erst bei der Cyber-Monday-Aktion im Angebot


----------



## PCGH_Markus (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.12.2013:*
*
*
*TAGESDEALS 			 - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Killzone Shadow Fall (PS4) USK 18 (39,99)
- Injustice - Ultimate Edition (PS4) (39,99)
- Injustice - Ultimate Edition (PC) (19,99)
- Injustice - Ultimate Edition (PS3) (24,99)
- Injustice - Ultimate Edition (Xbox 360) (24,99)
- Injustice - Ultimate Edition PS Vita) (24,99)
- Batman: Arkham Origins [Download] (24,97)
- Need for Speed Hot Pursuit [Origin Code] (3,97)
- Fallout: New Vegas [PC Steam Code] (7,97)
- Tritton 720+ 7.1 Surround Headset für PS4/PS3, Xbox 360 und PC/Mac - Weiss (109,97)

Filme & TV:
- Man of Steel [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Man of Steel 3D [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
- Man of Steel 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (25,97)
- Man of Steel Ultimate Collectors Edition [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (81,97)
- The Vampire Diaries - Staffel 4 [Blu-ray] (29,97)
- The Vampire Diaries - Staffel 4 [5 DVDs] (24,97)
- Deutschland von oben - Staffel 1-3 [Blu-ray] (17,97)
- Alias - Komplettbox, Staffel 1-5 [29 DVDs] (32,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- Canon PowerShot SX510 HS Digitalkamera schwarz (179,00)
- Elgato EyeTV Micro TV-Tuner für Micro USB (Android-Gerät) schwarz (39,95)
- Asus Taichi31-CX020H 33,8cm (13,3") Convertible Notebook schwarz (999,00)
- Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 (39,00)
- Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 [Mac & PC] [Download] (39,00)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich glaube Hot pursuit hol ich mal bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen und ich hab schon ewig kein arcade racer gespielt.


----------



## jamie (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auch wenn für mich diesmal leider nichts dabei ist, findet vllt. jemand anderes etwas Nützliches: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## PCGH_Markus (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.12.2013:*

*TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Knack (PS4) (39,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 500 GB (inkl. DualShock 3 Wireless Controller + GTA V) (199,00)
- Tomb Raider (PC) USK 18 (20,97)
- Tomb Raider (PS3) USK 18 (26,97)
- Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition (PS3) (17,97)
- Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition (Xbox 360) (17,97)
- Game Party Champions (Wii U) (9,99)
- One Piece Pirate Warriors 2 - Collector's Edition (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (PS3) (51,97)
- Citadels [PC Steam Code] (10,97)
- Brink [PC Steam Code] (7,97)
- Mass Effect 3 [Origin Code] (7,97)

Filme & TV:
- Batman 1989-1997 (Batman / Batmans Rückkehr / Batman Forever / Batman & Robin) [Blu-ray] [4 Blu-rays] (14,97)
- Supernatural - Die komplette siebte Staffel [Blu-ray] (29,95)
- Supernatural - Die komplette siebte Staffel [6 DVDs] (24,97)
- Epic - Verborgenes Königreich [Blu-ray 3D]+[Blu-ray 2D]+DVD (18,97)
- Die Schlümpfe 2 [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Die Schlümpfe 2 (3D Steelbook mit Lenticular Cover / Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (18,97)
- Die Schlümpfe - Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [43 DVDs] (78,97)
- Die  wilden Siebziger - Die Komplettbox mit allen 200 Folgen auf 32 DVDs  (Cigarette Box mit Episodenguide und Puzzle-Poster aus den  Karton-Sleeves / limitiert exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (38,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- Samsung MZ-7TE1T0BW Serie 840 EVO Basic SSD 1TB (2,5", 1GB Cache, SATA III) metallic silber (399,00)
- Corel PaintShop Pro X6 Ultimate (47,00)
- Acer S242HLCWID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) Slim LED Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) weiß (152,99)
- TomTom Start 60 Europe Traffic Navigationssystem (129,95)
- LG 50LN5708 127cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher, schwarz (499,99)

Sonstiges
- Braun Oral-B TriZone 5500 elektrische Premium-Zahnbürste mit 2. Handstück, Reise-Etui und SmartGuide - Limitierte Edition (84,99)
- Gillette Fusion Klingen 12 Stück Vorteilspack (Bigpack) (27,79)
- Samsung VCR8894L3R/XEG NaviBot SR8894 Staubsauger Roboter (259,00)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.12.2013:*

*TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Need for Speed: Rivals - Limited Edition (PS3) (38,97)
- Medal of Honor: Warfighter [PC Origin Code] USK 18 (9,97)
- XCOM: Enemy Unknown [PC Steam Code] (8,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 12 GB (inkl. 2 x DualShock 3 Wireless Controller) (170,00)
- Gran Turismo 6 - Standard Edition inkl. DualShock 3 Controller (69,00)
- Logitech G35 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurgebunden (69,90)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force X12 (38,97)

Filme & TV:
- Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] (17,97)
- Der große Gatsby [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Der große Gatsby [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
- Kindsköpfe 2 [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Keine Gnade für Dad (Grounded for Life) - Die Komplettbox mit allen 91 Folgen auf 13 DVDs (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (35,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 32GB Speicherstick (USB 3.0, bis zu 190MB/s) schwarz (35,90)
- Transcend ESD200 externe SSD-Festplatte 128GB (4,6 cm (1,8 Zoll), USB 3.0) schwarz (99,90)
- Yamaha RX-V475 Netzwerk AV-Receiver schwarz (256,99)
- WISO steuer:Mac 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013 / Frustfreie Verpackung) (25,50)

Sonstiges
- Braun Series 7 799cc-7 Rasierer (inkl. Reinigungsstation, Trocken- und Nassrasur) (184,99)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.12.2013:*

*TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Special Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (PC) (37,99)
- Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (PC) (37,99)
- Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (Xbox One) (44,97)
- Assassin's Creed 4 - Figur "Edward" (29,97)
- Grand Theft Auto V [PEGI] (PS3) (44,97)
- Grand Theft Auto V [PEGI] (Xbox 360) (44,97)
- Crysis 3 [PC Origin Code] (9,97)
- Metro: Last Light - 100% uncut [PC Steam Code] (12,97)
- Fallout 3 - Game of the Year Edition [PC Steam Code] (7,97)
- Sparkle 2: Die fünf Schlüssel [Download] (9,99)
- Killzone Shadow Fall (PS4) (39,97)
- Knack (PS4) (39,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 500GB (inkl. DualShock 3 Wireless Controller + GTA V) (199,00)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 12GB (inkl. 2 x DualShock 3 Wireless Controller) (170,00)

Filme & TV:
- World War Z [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- 42 [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- The Mentalist - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [5 DVDs] (24,97)
- Gossip Girl - Die komplette Serie (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [33 DVDs] (59,97)
- Two and a Half Men - Die komplette zehnte Staffel [3 DVDs] (24,97)
- Sherlock Holmes - Die komplette Serie [12 DVDs] (26,97)

Elektronik u. Software:
- Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte (PCI-Express) (62,95)
- Transcend JetFlash T3G 32 GB USB-Stick (Metallgehäuse, wasserfest, USB 2.0) gold (17,95)
- Lexware Quicken 2014 Vorteilsedition- Persönlicher Finanzmanager (Version 21.00) inkl. QuickSteuer 2014 (25,00)
- Goalzero Guide 10 Plus Solar Recharging Set (79,99)

Sonstiges
- Braun Oral-B Pulsonic Aufsteckbürsten, 4er-Pack (11,99)
- Braun Series 3 320s-4 Rasierer (44,99)
- LifeProof fré wasserdichtes Schutzgehäuse für Apple iPhone 5 schwarz/schwarz (64,99)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 21.12.2013:*
*
**TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Lego Der Herr der Ringe (PC) (9,97)
- Lego Der Herr der Ringe (PS3) (20,97)
- Lego Der Herr der Ringe (Xbox 360) (20,97)
- Lego Der Herr der Ringe (PS Vita) (16,97)
- Max Payne 3 - Special Edition USK 18 (19,97)
- Metro 2033 - 100% Uncut [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (4,97)
- DOOM 3 - BFG Edition [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (9,97)
- Die Sims 3 [Origin Code] (8,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 500GB (inkl. DualShock 3 Wireless Controller + GTA V) USK 18 (199,00)
- World Mosaics 6: Die geheimnisvolle Sanduhr [Download] (1,97)

Filme & TV
- James Bond 007: Die Jubiläums-Collection inkl. Skyfall (24 Discs) [Blu-ray] (94,97)
- Battlestar Galactica - Season 1-4/Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray] (54,97)
- 3096 Tage [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Fünf Freunde 2 [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Robbie Williams - One Night at the Palladium [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Die Harald Schmidt Show - Die ersten 100 Jahre: 1995-2003 [7 DVDs] (21,97)

Elektronik u.Software
- TP-Link TL-PA4010PTKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 3er Set (52,90)
- Samsung UE32F4000 80cm (32") LED-Backlight-Fernseher, schwarz (222,00)
- Nokia Lumia 925 Smartphone, dunkelgrau (299,00)
- HP Envy 120 eAll-in-One Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsdrucker (165,00)
- PowerDVD 13 Ultra [Download] (55,00)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.12.2013:*

*TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Metro: Last Light - First Edition - 100% uncut (PC) USK 18 (16,97)
- Metro: Last Light - First Edition - 100% uncut (PS3) USK 18 (22,97)
- Metro: Last Light - First Edition - 100% uncut (Xbox 360) USK 18 (22,97)
- PlayStation Plus - 12-monatige Mitgliedschaft (für deutsche PSN-Konten) [PSN Code] USK 18 (33,33)
- The Amazing Spider-Man (PS3) (22,97)
- The Amazing Spider-Man (Xbox 360) (22,97)
- The Amazing Spider-Man (Wii) (22,97)
- The Amazing Spider-Man - Ultimate Edition (Wii U) (23,97)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 500GB (inkl. Controller + GTA V) USK 18 (199,00)
- PlayStation 3 - Konsole Super Slim 12GB (inkl. 2 Controller) (170,00)
- Schlag den Raab [Download] (2,97)
- Schlag den Raab: Das 2. Spiel [Download] (3,97)
- Schlag den Raab: Das 3. Spiel [PC Download] (5,97)

Filme & TV
- Parker [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Thor - Ein hammermäßiges Abenteuer [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Thor - Ein hammermäßiges Abenteuer (+ Blu-ray 2D) (9,97)
- Hanni und Nanni 3 [Blu-ray] (9,97)

Elektronik u. Software
- AVM FRITZ!Powerline 546E (74,95)
- Wiko CINK PEAX 2 Smartphone, schwarz (139,00)
- Yamaha RX-V675 Netzwerk AV-Receiver, schwarz (399,00)
- ESET Smart Security 7 - 3 PCs [Download] (20,00)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.12.2013:*

*TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele:
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (PC) (19,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (PS3) (19,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (Xbox 360) (19,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - The 5th Freedom Edition (PC) (28,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - The 5th Freedom Edition (PS3) (28,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist - The 5th Freedom Edition (Xbox 360) (28,97)
- Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - Digital Deluxe [Download] (34,97)
- Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag [Download] (33,97)

Filme & TV
- Pacific Rim [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- Philipp Poisel - Projekt Seerosenteich/Live im Circus Krone [Blu-ray] (10,97)
- Sammys Abenteuer 2 3D [3D Blu-ray] (13,97)
- Sammys Abenteuer 2 [Blu-ray] (8,97)
- Fliegende Liebende [Blu-ray] (9,97)
- NAM: Dienst in Vietnam - Komplettbox (vorab exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Special Edition] [24 DVDs] (49,97)

Elektronik u. Software
- Elgato EyeTV Netstream SAT Netzwerk-Tuner für DVB-S2 silber (129,95)
- WinFunktion Mathematik Plus 20 [Download] (16,00)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.12.2013:*

*TAGESDEALS              - **Amazon-Adventskalender* und *Amazon-Winter-Deals* heute u. a. mit:
Spiele
- Dragon Commander (PC) (19,97)
- Geheimakte Trilogie (PC) (21,97)
- ANNO 2070 - Königsedition [Download] (17,97)
- Assassin's Creed 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (17,97)
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] USK 18 (15,97)
- Ride to Hell: Retribution [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (12,97)
- Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [Download] (6,97)
- Wildlife Park 3 [Download] (2,97)
- Die Chroniken von Emerland - Solitaire [Download] (1,97)
- Angry Birds: Trilogy (Wii U) (21,97)
- Angry Birds: Trilogy (Wii) (21,97)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force M1 Earbuds Call of Duty Black Ops 2 (18,97)
- Turtle Beach Ear Force X12 (Frustfreie Verpackung) (38,97)
- Tritton Kunai Stereo Headset PS4/PS3/PS Vita - weiß (37,97)

Filme & TV
- Star Trek: Into Darkness (+ Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] (12,97)
- Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray] (26,97)
- Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray] (59,97)

Elektronik u. Software
- Buffalo AirStation WZR-HP-G450H-EU Nfiniti HighPower Giga Wireless-N Router und Access Point (450Mbps, 4-Port) (59,00)
- MAGIX Video easy HD (Version 5) [Download] (25,00)


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette vierte Staffel Blu-ray: Amazon.de für 14,68€


edit:
SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 3 32GB schwarz kaufen bei Media Markt für 470€
SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 3 32GB weiß kaufen bei Media Markt für 470€


----------



## Pudwerx (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> AOC e2495Sd 24" Monitor *19,99 *


Da kaufe ich gleich mal 10 Stück


----------



## The_Checker (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tipp für alle Sparfüchse:

bei Steam gibts gerade Left 4 Dead 2 gratis!


----------



## PCGH_Markus (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*AKTION*              - *5 Tage Filmschnäppchen - Finale 2013* (bis 31.12.)
- Neuheiten auf Blu-ray (u. a. Hangover 3 u. Pacific Rim für je 8,97)
- 3 Blu-rays 18 EUR *(versandkostenfrei)*              (u. a. Der Hobbit, Cloud Atlas, Der Herr der Ringe, The Dark Knight Rises, Argo, Jack and the Giants, Gangster Squad)
- 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 18 EUR *(versandkostenfrei) *             (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, The Vampire Diaries)
- Blu-ray-Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Matrix Trilogy Steelbook, Gangster Classics Collection, Batman 1989-1997 u. Leonardo Di Caprio Collection für je 19,97)
- Steelbooks reduziert (u. a. Der Goldene Kompass u. Die Legende von Beowulf D.C. für je 6,97, Blade Runner u. Demolition Man für je 9,97)
- 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Pacific Rim Steelbook 23,97, Die Legende der Wächter 14,97)


----------



## Krabbat (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat PCGH eigentlich nen Vertrag mit Steam und Amazon?
Also CoH 2 gibts als Download Version bei Gamesload aktuell für nur 11,95€, was ja eindeutig das bessere Angebot ist, als die 17,49€, die hier für Amazon angepriesen werden.
Oder bekommt ihr da bloß keine Information drüber?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Hat PCGH eigentlich nen Vertrag mit Steam und Amazon? Also CoH 2 gibts als Download Version bei Gamesload aktuell für nur 11,95€, was ja eindeutig das bessere Angebot ist, als die 17,49€, die hier für Amazon angepriesen werden. Oder bekommt ihr da bloß keine Information drüber?



Du weisst das Seiten wie Gameladen nicht 100% legal sind? Dann wird PCGH wohl keine Werbung für machen ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Dezember 2013)

Wieso nicht legal  ? Ist doch ein offizieller Reseller, oder nicht?


----------



## Ramrod (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gamesload Impressum
Gehört der Telekom, glaube kaum das die Illegale Downloads anbieten.


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Du weisst das Seiten wie Gameladen nicht 100% legal sind? Dann wird PCGH wohl keine Werbung für machen ^^



Gamesload und Gameladen sind aber nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

sorrry habe mich verlesen, dann sollte PCGH das wirklich mit aufnehmen


----------



## Krabbat (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kein Problem 
Hier nochmal der Link: Company of Heroes 2 als Download online kaufen - PC - Gamesload

Ist für mich eins der besten Strategiespiele und für knapp 12€ ist das saugünstig! Ist ja erst ca. nen halbes Jahr alt.


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.pearl.de/a-GRA35545-8909.shtml
hier mal ne gratis E-Kippe müsst nur den Versand bezahlen  
Mit nachfüllbaren Depots und n paar teasern


----------



## ULKi22 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ist mMn ein guter Preis für eine R9 290
Blöd halt dass sie nicht nacht Österreich versenden, sonst hätte ich sie schon bestellt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Januar 2014)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Ist mMn ein guter Preis für eine R9 290
> Blöd halt dass sie nicht nacht Österreich versenden, sonst hätte ich sie schon bestellt



Keine Freunde in DE? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.01.2014:       *

*AMAZON VS SATURN*              - *3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen* (DVDs, Blu-rays, CDs, Games, Software und Hörbücher)
=> PS4-Spiele u. a. The Devision, inFamous, The Order, Destiny, Thief
=> Xbox-One-Spiele u. a. Titanfall, Watch Dogs, Quantum Break, Destiny
=> PC-Spiele u. a. Grand Theft Auto V, Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag, FIFA 14
=> Blu-rays u. a. Der Hobbit, Die Tribute von Panem, Lone Ranger
=> Software u. a. Kaspersky Internet Security 2014, Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5*BRETTSPIEL-TIPP* - Kingdom Builder, Spiel des Jahres 2012 (9,98)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Mainboard *124,90*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten Premium





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xpSyk (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"Schnäppchen: Amazon-Hammeraktion 3 für 2: *GTA 5 PC*, [...]"
See what you did there!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## uss-voyager (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Geht nicht mehr... Ich hatte mir vor einer Stunde Watch Dogs,  Titanfall und GTA 5 in den Warenkorb gelegt und es wurde ein Spiel abgezogen. Dann habe ich bis eben paar Videos angeschaut und mich umentschieden und Watch Dogs, The Division und das Diablo 3 Addon in den Warenkorb gelegt und jetzt wird kein Spiel mehr abgezogen. Auch wenn ich die drei Spiele vom Anfang wieder bestellen will wo es vor einer stunde noch geklappt hat geht nicht mehr...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

- Intel Core i7 4770K - 3.5 GHz - 4 Kerne - 8 Threads - 8 MB Cache-Speicher - LGA1150 Socket · [ PC-KING ] i7-4770k Tray für 277,00 € oder 10.40 EUR mtl.

- VG278HE/68,6cm (27") LED 1920x1080 300cd 170/160 2ms D-Sub DVI-D HDMI höhenverstellbar Speaker black · [ PC-KING ] ASUS VG278HE für 402,00 € (144Hz)


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was ist an dem Core i7 billig? 
 Der kostet auch sonst 280€ und das als Boxed Version wo es drei Jahre Garantie gibt Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## danomat (3. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> - Intel Core i7 4770K - 3.5 GHz - 4 Kerne - 8 Threads - 8 MB Cache-Speicher - LGA1150 Socket · [ PC-KING ] i7-4770k Tray für 277,00 € oder 10.40 EUR mtl.  - VG278HE/68,6cm (27") LED 1920x1080 300cd 170/160 2ms D-Sub DVI-D HDMI höhenverstellbar Speaker black · [ PC-KING ] ASUS VG278HE für 402,00 € (144Hz)



Wo is da ein schnapper? 
Den 4770 als tray zu kaufen ist schon riskant da evtl schon gebraucht. Und neu als boxed schon ab 281€ zu haben. 

Der monitor ist 20€ teurer lt geizhals.


----------



## ULKi22 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ich sehe weder Titanfall, noch Watch Dogs oder sonst eines der genannten Spiel, nur irgendwelche Green Pepper und EA Value Editions

Auf Steam gibt es mMn bessere Angebote: 
Skyrim/Legendary Edition für 7/13€
Metro Last Ligt für 10€
Tomb Raider 10€
Bioschock Infinite 7,5€
Bioshock Tripplepack 13€
Borderlands 2 7,5€ oder 22,50€ für 4 Keys
CS GO für 3,5€


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Core i7 billig?
> Der kostet auch sonst 280€ und das als Boxed Version wo es drei Jahre Garantie gibt Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Es wird da als Schnäppchen angepriesen, also fällt es doch unter Rabatte etc. ^^ Sry


----------



## Lotto (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Also ich sehe weder Titanfall, noch Watch Dogs oder sonst eines der genannten Spiel, nur irgendwelche Green Pepper und EA Value Editions


 
"Solange der Vorrat reicht."


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Es wird da als Schnäppchen angepriesen, also fällt es doch unter Rabatte etc. ^^ Sry



Das heißt aber lange nichts andere Händler senken den Preis auch nur um 1-2€ und schreiben dann dabei das es ein Sonderpreis ist.


----------



## ULKi22 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Lotto schrieb:


> "Solange der Vorrat reicht."


 
Was denn für ein Vorrat bei Spielen die noch nichtmal draußen sind?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn es nur 3000 gibt, aber 4000 vorbestellen ^^


----------



## ComputerBaehrle (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das beste im Artikel : Gta5 Pc ein Schnäppchen 👌👍


----------



## Lotto (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Vorrat bei Spielen die noch nichtmal draußen sind?


 
Amazon wird diese trotzdem für diese Aktion limitieren. Wurden halt in begrenzter Stückzahl reingesetzt um die Leute zu ködern, die dann noch 2 Artikel zusätzlich kaufen, die sie ansonsten wahrscheinlich gar nicht gekauft hätten.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Also ich sehe weder Titanfall, noch Watch Dogs oder sonst eines der genannten Spiel, nur irgendwelche Green Pepper und EA Value Editions


 

Amazon hat anscheinend alle Titel die vorbestellbar waren, aus der Aktion wieder rausgenommen.
Ich hab bei Thief, inFamous Second Son und The Order 1886 rechtzeitig zugeschlagen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.01.2014:

NEU* - TV-Neuheit + Serien-Highlight kaufen u. 10 EUR sparen 
*NEU* - Shadow Dancer [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Hangover 3 Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (12,97)
*NEU* - Man of Steel 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (23,97)
*NEU* - Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Komplettbox Staffel 1-5 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) (59,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl* 72,90*
- Aerocool AP-650 Netzteil 650W *33,30*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *49,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater *19,90*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3) USK 18 (39,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Seagate 120-GB-SSD *78,90*
- LG 42LA6678 106cm (42") 3D LED-TV *529,00*
- MEDION Heimnetzlaufwerk NAS 3000GB 3TB externe Festplatte *119,00*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 64GB Speicherstick silber
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 32GB
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Transcend 128GB interne Solid State Drive


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (9,99)

*NEU* - Gran Turismo 5 [Essentials] (PS3) (14,99) 3 Games kaufen und nur 29,98 Euro bezahlen
*NEU* - Little Big Planet 2 [Essentials] (PS3) (14,99) 3 Games kaufen und nur 29,98 Euro bezahlen
*NEU* - Little Big Planet Karting [Essentials] (PS3) (14,99) 3 Games kaufen und nur 29,98 Euro bezahlen
*NEU* - Uncharted 3 - Drake's Deception [Essentials] (14,99) 3 Games kaufen und nur 29,98 Euro bezahlen
*NEU* - Ratchet & Clank - Nexus (PS3) (14,99) 3 Games kaufen und nur 29,98 Euro bezahlen

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick *49,99*
*TIPP * 			- 10 Uhr: Xena: Warrior Princess - Staffel 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [37 DVDs] *64,97*
- 10 Uhr: Professor Layton und die ewige Diva - Der Kinofilm [Blu-ray] *8,97*
*TIPP * 			- 10 Uhr: Lucky Luke Classics - Vol. 1, Folge 1-11 *13,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [4 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Star Wars - The Clone Wars - Staffel 5 [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: The Mentalist - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [5 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Two and a Half Men - Die komplette zehnte Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Hatfields & McCoys [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 32GB Speicherstick silber
- 14 Uhr: Mike & Molly - Die komplette zweite Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Man of Steel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Man of Steel 3D [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 6 [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette sechste Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520G 32GB Speicherstick gold
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Pacific Rim [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Pacific Rim 3D [3D Blu-ray]


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Gran Turismo 5 bitte beachten das Sony demnächst die Server abschaltet.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Januar 2014)

3 Games kaufen, 30€ bezahlen auch für PC?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

die super tolle günstige samsung ssd ist ne verarsche. der link geht zu ner evo platte von samsung ja, aber mann muss dennoch 299,99 euro zahlen -.-


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> die super tolle günstige samsung ssd ist ne verarsche. der link geht zu ner evo platte von samsung ja, aber mann muss dennoch 299,99 euro zahlen -.-


 
Du warst leider zu langsam.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto V (PS3) (39,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto V (Xbox 360) (39,00) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Jesus liebt mich [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Dead Man Down [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Olympus Has Fallen - Die Welt in Gefahr [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Jack Ryan Box [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 64GB
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend 128GB interne Solid State Drive
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Blu-ray-Discs) 
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition (3 Discs) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray] 
- 18 Uhr: Razer Marauder Starcraft II Gaming Keyboard


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit Trine 2 und Trine 1
*NEU* - Die besten MP3-Alben 2013 für je 5 EUR
- White House Down [Blu-ray] (14,90)
- White House Down (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (18,99)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: 42 [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Girls - Die komplette zweite Staffel [2 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: The Call - Leg nicht auf! [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Acer G236HLBbid 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 510S 32GB USB-Stick silber
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: House at the End of the Street - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transformers 3 - Dark of the moon (+ Blu-ray 3D) [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Parkland - Das Attentat auf John F. Kennedy [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Falling Skies - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Falling Skies - Die komplette zweite Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Side Effects - Tödliche Nebenwirkungen [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner
- 18 Uhr: Gossip Girl - Die sechste und letzte Staffel [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Star Trek: Enterprise - The Full Journey [27 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: World War Z 3D [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Star Trek: Into Darkness (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Braun Series 5 5090cc Rasierer (mit Reinigungsstation)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.01.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Die Legende von Aang in 3D [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Hugo Cabret (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [3D Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Heinz Erhardt ...und der gleichen - Digipack Box (5 DVDs)
- 14 Uhr: NCIS - Season 1, 1.Teil [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: NCIS - Season 1, 2.Teil [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: NCIS: Los Angeles - Season 1.1 [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: NCIS: Los Angeles - Season 1.2 [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Gantz  - Die komplette Saga (stylisches Mediabook mit 3 DVDs, 2 BDs, Hochglanzpostkarten und Booklet / limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
- 18 Uhr: Die nackte Kanone - Box-Set [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Redemption - Stunde der Vergeltung [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Boardwalk Empire - Die komplette dritte Staffel [5 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Boardwalk Empire - Die komplette dritte Staffel [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Kung Fu Panda 2 [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Beverly Hills Cop 1 / Beverly Hills Cop 2 / Beverly Hills Cop 3 [3 DVDs]


----------



## PCGH_Markus (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.01.2014:

• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Madagascar 3 - Flucht durch Europa [3D Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Die Vampirschwestern [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Fringe - Staffel 5 [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Fringe - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [4 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [5 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: The Vampire Diaries - Staffel 4 [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: The Vampire Diaries - Staffel 4 [5 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Frozen Ground [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Der gestiefelte Kater [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Monster und Aliens [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX1R Cybershot Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: Acer G226HQLIBID 55,9cm (21,5") LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 32GB Speicherstick
- 18 Uhr: Die Schlümpfe 2 (3D Steelbook mit Lenticular Cover / Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Resident Evil 1-5 Collectors Box [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Supernatural - Die komplette siebte Staffel [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Supernatural - Die komplette siebte Staffel [6 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 18 Uhr: Indiana Jones The Complete Adventures [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.01.2014:
*
- *7 Tage Film-Tiefpreise* (13.01. - 19.01.)
- Blu-rays je 4,97 EUR (u. a. Hostage, Rabbit Hole, Love Ranch, Trespass)
- Blu-rays je 6,97 EUR (u. a. RED, Ich einfach unverbesserlich, Insidious, Shaun of the Dead)
- Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Der Hobbit, Jack Reacher, Skyfall, 96 Hours Taken 2, Cloud Atlas)
- Blu-rays je 9,97 EUR (u. a. Hänsel und Gretel Hexenjäger, Hangover 3, Life of Pi, G.I. Joe)
- Blu-rays je 12,97 EUR (u. a. Man of Steel, Die Unfassbaren, Der große Gatsby, Star Trek Into Darkness)
- 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2 für 15,97, Der Hobbit 14,97, Pacific Rim 26,97, Jack and the Giants 14,97)
- Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert (u. a. Man of Steel, Hangover Trilogie, Matrix Trilogy, Fast & Furious 6)
- TV-Serien unter 10 EUR (u. a. Downton Abbey, The Big Bang Theory, Breaking Bad, Two and a Half Men)
- TV-Serien unter 15 EUR (u. a. Breaking Bad Blu-ray-Staffel 1-4, Dr. House, Desperate Housewives)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray (u. a. The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Boardwalk Empire, Game of Thrones)
- Exklusive Serien-Boxen (u. a. Fringe, The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Star Wars: The Clone Wars)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Windows 8 Pro Upgrade *59,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N
- 14 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone (verschiedene Farben)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 32 GB USB-Stick gold
- 14 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 1 PC (DVD-Box)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 18 Uhr: Nikon D7000 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-105 VR
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) Tablet (Intel Atom Z2560, 1,6GHz, 1GB RAM, 16GB interner Speicher) (268,95)
*NEU* - Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet ( 1,2GHz, Dual-Core, 1GB RAM, 8GB interner Speicher) (139,00)
*NEU* - Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray] (24,97)
*NEU* - Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2 [ + Blu-Ray 2D] [Blu-ray 3D] (15,97)
*NEU* - Jurassic Park (+ Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] (15,97)
*NEU* - Parker [Blu-ray] (8,78)
*NEU* - World War Z [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) Collectors (34,97)
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 (100% uncut) Digital Deluxe Edition Download (17,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Limited Edition inkl. The Lost Expeditions [Download] (14,97) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 8GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 14 Uhr: Transcend 128GB interne Solid State Drive
- 14 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Becker Professional 50 LMU Navigationsgerät


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Crucial CT240M500SSD1 interne SSD 240GB (125,89)
*NEU* - Darksiders II (7,49) Steam-Deal
*NEU* - AMD A10-7700K, 4 Core, 3,4 GHz (Kaveri), Radeon R7 (134,90)
*NEU* - AMD A10-7850K, 4 Core, 3,7 GHz (Kaveri), Radeon R7 (154,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3P 1TB externe Festplatte USB 3.0
- 18 Uhr: Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System für PC (USB 2.0)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Act of Valor [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Der große Gatsby [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Deutschland von oben - Der Kinofilm [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Drive [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung (Extended Cut) [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Hangover 3 [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Ice Age 4 - Voll verschoben [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Jack Reacher [Blu-ray] (8,99)
*NEU* - Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - The Grey - Unter Wölfen [Blu-ray] (8,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Xfx Radeon HD 7850 Dual Fan *124,90*
- Xbox One Konsole + Fifa 14 *499,00*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Jet Flash 300 32GB USB-Stick USB 2.0 schwarz 16,95
- 14 Uhr: AKG K551 Over-Ear Kopfhörer mit Apple iPhone Steuerung 174,99
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 500GB externe Anti-Shock Festplatte (2,5 Zoll, USB 3.0) 49,99
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Transcend 32GB Class 10 WI-FI SDHC Speicherkarte
- 18 Uhr: Acer AU5-610 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) All-in-One Desktop PC
- 18 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Arma II und Arma II Operation Arrowhead bei Humble Bundle für 6$ oder mehr 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit ARMA II und DayZ-Mod
*NEU* - Hot Shots 1+2 [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*TIPP* - Crucial CT240M500SSD1 interne SSD 240GB (119,85)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Asus Maximus V Formula USB 3.0 *179,90*
- Cooler Master Silencio 652 *79,90*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 32GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus PC und MAC


----------



## marvinj (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Geheimtipp: Kauft das Humblebundle  Ich meine $6+ ist ja wirklich nix, und man tut, je nach Preis, Menschen was Gutes 
Update: Macht es da,, wenn ihr das wirklich nur braucht, habe nja alle schon was auf dem Buckel


----------



## Amigo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hui, die DayZ-Mod wird durch das HB sicher nochmal nen Schub an neuen Spielern bekommen!


----------



## ULKi22 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bietet der DayZ Mod den selben Umfang wie das DayZ standalone?


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Von der begehbaren Welt ja. Jedoch sind da Sachen wie das Inventar und die Steuerung ein wahrer Graus.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.01.2014:

VORBESTELLBAR* - Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel - Limited Edition (Blu-ray) (14,99) - Release 23.01.
*VORBESTELLBAR *- Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd - Limited Edition (Blu-ray) (14,99) - Release 20.02.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Toshiba BDX4400KE 3D-Blu-ray Player *59,99*
- Intenso 3TB 3,5" HDD - Retail Kit *89,90*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GUSDCU1 Class 10 Premium microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I *17,99*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 350 64GB USB-Stick
- 14 Uhr: Acer S242HLCWID 60,1cm (24") Slim LED-Monitor weiß
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB USB-Stick
- 18 Uhr: Acer Iconia W700-53334G12as 29,5cm (11,6") Convertible Tablet silber


----------



## PCGH_Markus (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.01.2014:
*
*NUR NOCH HEUTE*              - *7 Tage Film-Tiefpreise

**• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sharkoon Drakonia *18,99*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Jet Flash 500 64GB USB-Stick USB 2.0
- 14 Uhr: Acer Iconia W700 29,5cm (11,6") Convertible Tablet silber
- 18 Uhr: Casio Edifice Herren-Armbanduhr XL
- 18 Uhr: Sony HDR-PJ650VE HD Flash Camcorder


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Blu-rays je 7,97 EUR (u. a. Terminator 1, Big, James Bond: Sag niemals nie, Walk the Line, 127 Hours)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Skyfall, Prometheus, Abraham Lincoln, 96 Hours, Braveheart, Titanic, Das Schweigen der Lämmer)
*NEU* - James-Bond-Filme auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Ein Quantum Trost 8,97, Goldeneye 7,97, Der Morgen stirbt nie 7,97)
*NEU* - TV-Serien auf Blu-ray (u. a. Homeland 1. Staffel 17,97, Sons of Anarchy 1. Staffel 14,97, Firefly komplette Staffel 14,97)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Event Horizon, Three Kings, Kill Bobby Z, Cincinnati Kid)
*NEU* - Kinderfilme auf Blu-ray im Angebot (u. a. Ice Age 4 für 8,97, Kevin - Allein zu Haus/Allein in New York 11,97, Anastasia 8,97, Rio 8,97)
*NEU* - BBC Naturdokus zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Wildes Russland, Wildes Neuseeland, Wildes China)
*NEU* - Winterschlussverkauf: Games-Schnäppchen jetzt reduziert (u. a. Xbox 360 250 GB für 169,00, FIFA 13 PS3 für 19,97)
*NEU* - Xbox-Game bestellen und 20% Rabatt auf Xbox Live Gold 12 Monate erhalten
*NEU* - World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On) (38,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Digital Deluxe Download (33,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Download (31,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed: Black Flag - Digital Deluxe Edition + Season Pass [Bundle] (42,97)
*NEU* - Dragon Age II (uncut) (4,97)
*NEU* - Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition (9,95)
*NEU* - Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening [Origin Code] (3,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone weiß
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 14 Uhr: Transcend 128GB interne Solid State Drive
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 350 32GB USB-Stick (nur 8,5g) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 16GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Arbeitsspeicher 4GB (1333MHz, 240-polig)
- 18 Uhr: Mobistel MT-7521S Cynus F4 weiß oder schwarz
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PTKIT
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 schwarz
- 18 Uhr: KNG Bluetooth Lautsprecher für Smartphone
- 18 Uhr: Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System für PC (USB 2.0)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.01.2014:*

*AKTION* 			 - Xbox Live Gold-Mitgliedschaft für 33,33 anstatt 53,99 Euro
*TIPP * 			- Diablo III + Steelbook gratis (22,97)
*TIPP* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes (PS4) (39,99)
*TIPP* - SimCity: Städte der Zukunft - Limited Edition (Add-On) (15,99)
*TIPP *- Cloud Atlas Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (12,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor 135,00
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3P USB 3.0 1TB externe Festplatte
- 14 Uhr: HP Deskjet 1510 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 510S 32GB USB-Stick silber
- 18 Uhr: JBL SB200 2.1 aktiver Soundbar Lautsprecher schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 18 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus PC und MAC
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone lila
*TIPP* - 20 Uhr: Saturn Midnight Shopping


----------



## ryzen1 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

• Tages- und Blitzangebote
- 3-TB-HDD extern USB 3.0 89,99

Joaa bei Amazon kostet sie auch nur 4€ mehr. Ist jetzt nicht so das brüller Angebot ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Beyonce - I Am...Yours/An Intimate Performances At Wynn Las Vegas [Blu-ray] (5,97)
*NEU* - Scream 4 - Steelbook (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] (7,25)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Mittelerde: Mordor's Schatten (PS4) (69,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Might & Magic X Legacy Download (24,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [Online-Code] (5,49)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Chroniken der Unterwelt - City of Bones [Blu-ray] (14,99)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Assassin's Creed Liberation HD (19,95)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards (35,19)
*NEU* - The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (12,49)
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole Premium Bundle inkl. Fifa 14 (499,00)
*AKTION* 			 - Xbox Live Gold-Mitgliedschaft für 33,33 anstatt 53,99 Euro
*TIPP * 			- Diablo III + Steelbook gratis (22,97)
*TIPP* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes (PS4) (39,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 8GB USB-Stick USB 2.0
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-771-33114G50MNII 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: HP Officejet 7500A e-All-in-One Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Ryos MK Advanced Mechanical Gaming Tastatur


----------



## PCGH_Markus (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.01.2014:

VORBESTELLBAR* - 47 Ronin [Blu-ray] (20,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: JBL Cinema SB400 Soundbar 120W Wireless-und Subwoofer 
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er Set 
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit Router 
- 14 Uhr: Acer T272HLbmidz 68,5 cm (27 Zoll) VA Touch Monitor schwarz
- 14 Uhr: HP Officejet 2620 All-in-One Multifunktionsgerät
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-131-987B4G50akk 29,5cm (11,6")
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 8GB USB-Stick USB 2.0


----------



## PCGH_Markus (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.01.2014:

NEU* - 30 Jahre Mac - Mac Games bis zu 75% reduziert (u. a. Borderlands 2 GotY USK 18 10,97)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - InFamous Second Son - Special Edition (PS4) (79,95)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Castlevania: Lords of Shadows 2 Collector's Edition (PC) (109,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. SanDisk SDHC Ultra 32GB Class 10 UHS-I 15,00 inkl. Versand)
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 10 Uhr: JBL SB100 2.0 aktiver Soundbar Lautsprecher schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Sony BDP-S5100 3D Blu-ray Player
- 14 Uhr: Acer B236HLymdpr 58,4cm (23") IPS LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: PDF Converter Professional, Version 8.0
- 14 Uhr: TechniSat DigiCorder HD S3 HDTV Twin-Satellitenreceiver 320GB
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G75Makk 43,9cm (17,3") Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone weiß
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.01.2014:*

*NEU* - SimCity Download (16,97)
*NEU* - Kindle Paperwhite 2.0 (99,00 anstatt 129,00)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 25 EUR (u. a. Der große Gatsby, Der Hobbit, Hangover 3, Cloud Atlas, Star Trek, Shutter Island, Terminator 3)
*NEU* - Action & Thriller: Jede Blu-ray nur 7,97 EUR (u. a. Inception, The Dark Knight Rises, 300, Sieben, Batman Begins, Sherlock Holmes)
*NEU* - Kultfilme auf Blu-ray zum Sonderpreis (u. a. 96 Hours Taken 2, Silver Linings, The Cabin in the Woods, Goodfellas, Shining)
*NEU* - Packende Dokumentationen auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Deutschland von oben, Unsere Erde, Samsara, Tauchen 3D, Unsere Ozeane)
*NEU* - Tim Burton Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (23,97)
*NEU* - 7 Tage in Havanna [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Girls - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray] (19,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Crucial 240-GB-SSD *109,90*
- Intenso 128-GB-SSD *66,00*
- 14 Uhr: LG BP630 Network 3D Blu-ray-Player mit NFC und Miracast
- 14 Uhr: Creative GigaWorks T40 II Lautsprecher 2.0
- 14 Uhr: Dell B1265dfw Multifunktions-Laserdrucker s/w
- 14 Uhr: Wiko DARKMOON Smartphone dunkelblau
- 16 Uhr: Sony BDV-N8100WB 5.1 3D Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: JBL SB200 2.1 aktiver Soundbar Lautsprecher schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System für PC (USB 2.0)
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: QuickSteuer 2014 (für Steuerjahr 2013)
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR828 7.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Final Fantasy XIV - A Realm Reborn PS4 (34,99) Release 14.04.
*NEU* - Final Fantasy XIV - A Realm Reborn Collectors PS4 (69,99) Release 14.04.
*NEU* - jOBS - Die Erfolgsstory von Steve Jobs [Blu-ray] (14,42) Release 27.03.
*NEU* - Oblivion (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (16,97)
*NEU* - Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur schwarz (13,18)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *88,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk *34,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G226HQLIBID 55,9 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *99,99*
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GW2265HM 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Creative HN-900 Kopfhörer mit integriertem Mikrofon
- 16 Uhr: Sony BDV-E6100 5.1 3D Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y300 Smartphone schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Tamron 18-270mm F/3,5-6,3 Di II VC PZD Objektiv für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Manna Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 WiFi 3G P5100 P5110 Case
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm f/3,8 Fish-Eye Foto- und Videoobjektiv für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm f/3,8 Fish-Eye Foto- und Videoobjektiv für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der hier ist in 21h im Angebot. Finde ihn echt klasse - krasse Bildqualität! :O http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...4651YX9VH0WZ&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=461871527


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heißt also morgen um 14Uhr?
 Wo kann man das eigentlich bei Amazon schauen?


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gehört das hier rein ? ... vergesst nicht euch euer Amazon-Plus Produkt mit in den Warenkorb zu legen, diese Niedrigpreisprodukte kann man sich ab 20 Euro Warenwert dazubestellen.

 zB. den Wilkinson Nagelknipser fü 3 Euro ....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.01.2014:*

*NEU* - Assassin's Creed 4 - Figur "Edward" (21,97)
*NEU* - Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur schwarz (12,89)
*NEU* - Crucial 240-GB-SSD (114,89)
*NEU* - Saturn-Produkt ab 499 Euro kaufen und 50-Euro-Gutschein erhalten
*NEU* - Saturn-Produkt ab 999 Euro kaufen und 100-Euro-Gutschein erhalten

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr *269,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router *88,00*
- 10 Uhr: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-114 All-in-One *899,00*
- 14 Uhr: Huawei Ascend P1 Smartphone rot
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Arbeitsspeicher 4GB 
- 14 Uhr: LG IPS277L Cinema Screen Hairline Design 68,6 cm (27 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash USB 3.0 64GB Speicherstick
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3P USB 3.0 1TB externe Festplatte
- 14 Uhr: JBL Cinema SB400 Soundbar 120W Wireless-und Subwoofer
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-132P-21294G50nss 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Ryos MK Advanced Mechanical Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Vanguard Up-Rise 45 Rucksack für DSLR-Kamera schwarz


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

die 770 Twin Frozer hat bei ZackZack ne UVP von 389,90€... Ehm ja... Selbst der teuerste Vergleichspreis liegt da "nur" bei 366,-...


----------



## jigsaw83 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 770 heises eisen für den Preis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.01.2014:*

*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls: Online - Standard Edition (49,45 anstatt 54,95) *Garantierter Beta-Zugang! Limitiert auf 1000 Zugänge.*
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls: Online - Imperial Edition (69,50 anstatt 79,95) *Garantierter Beta-Zugang! Limitiert auf 1000 Zugänge.*
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls: Online mit Amazon-Vorbestelleraktion
*NEU* - Amazon kontert Media-Markt-Angebote (u. a. Der große Gatsby Blu-ray 8,90, Parker Blu-ray 9,90, World War Z Blu-ray 12,90)
*HEUTE RELEASE * - R.E.D. 2 - Noch Älter. Härter. Besser [Blu-ray] (14,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor *125,65*
- 12 Uhr: Brother HL-1112 Monolaserdrucker *49,90*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 14 Uhr: JBL SB100 2.0 aktiver Soundbar Lautsprecher schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Transcend 8GB USB-Stick USB 2.0
- 14 Uhr: Hama Knallbunt 2.0 Optische Funkmaus blau
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router (UMTS)
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba Qosmio PX30t-A-113 All-in-One 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hangover 3 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Asus F502-XX138D 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Cats & Dogs: Die Rache der Kitty Kahlohr (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Man of Steel 3D [3D Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 31.01.2014:*

*LIEFERBAR* - 50-Zoll-Ultra-HD-Fernseher von Hisense (999,00)
*NEU* - Gran Turismo 6 (39,00)
*NEU* - FIFA 14 (PS3) (39,00)
*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit Dirt 3, Dirt Showdown und Overlord II
*NEU* - Oblivion [Blu-ray] (9,90)


*BIS 02.02.14* 			 - *Caseking mit Jubiläumsangeboten*
- Zaward Golf III Fan 120mm ZG3-120C (0,99 statt 7,90)
- EVGA Hadron Air Mini-ITX Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil (169,90 statt 199,90)
- ASUS ROG Vulcan ANC Stereo Gaming Headset (59,90 statt 79,90)
- Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 CPU-Kühler (39,90 statt 51,90)
- Zowie FK inkl. Zowie Camade (39,90 statt 64,90)
- Gigabyte H87N-WIFI (84,90 statt 104,90)
- King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle ASUS Rampage Black i7-4930K (1.079,90 statt 1199,90)
- EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked (269,90 statt 319,90)
- BenQ XL2411T (24 Zoll) (269,90 statt 319,90)
- MSI GS70-65M21621 (17,3 Zoll) Gaming Notebook (1.599 statt 1.699)
- King Mod Prodigy Rage R7 260X (999,90 statt 1.149,90)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Taugt der Lüfter für 1€ was?


----------



## jamie (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für einen Euro sicher nicht verkehrt, lohnt aber wegen des Versands nur, wenn du auch was anderes bestellst. Und dazu wollen die dich mit dem Preis bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.02.2014:

NEU* - Crucial M500 120GB SSD 2,5" (62,80 inkl. Versand)
*PREIS-TIPP *- SanDisk SDHC 16GB Class 4 (7,00 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - ANNO 1701 [Download] (4,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 *29,99*
- 10 Uhr: HP Pavilion 11-E010SG 29,5cm (11,6") Notebook *319,00*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium microSDHC 32GB
- 18 Uhr: Philips SB5200A/10 tragbarer/kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: mumbi TPU Silikon Schutzhülle iPhone 5 5S Hülle
- 18 Uhr: Acer G246HLBbid 61cm (24") LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 2ms)
- 18 Uhr: LG 23EA63V 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) LED-Monitor (HDMI, 5ms)
- 18 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-710 Multifunktionsgerät


----------



## PCGH_Markus (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.02.2014:

NEU *- Pulp Fiction [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] (9,97)
*VORBESTELLBAR *- Star Trek: Enterprise - Season 3 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (69,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Nikon D5100 + 18-55VR + 55-200VR 529,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB mit SD-Adapter *37,95*
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver *319,00*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 16GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 *9,99*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten Premium
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 USB 3.0 Anti-Shock 500GB externe Festplatte
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Micro SDHC 32GB Class 4 Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili Dual Kfz-Ladegerät für Apple
- 18 Uhr: Philips SB8600/10 Tragbarer/kabelloser Shoqbox XL Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth und NFC
- 18 Uhr: mumbi DUAL TPU Hardcase Hülle iPhone 5 5S Schutzhülle (harte Rückseite)
- 18 Uhr: Manna Samsung Galaxy S4 i9500 Hülle
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-132P-21294G50nss 29,5cm (11,6") Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Monkey Island - Special Edition Collection (PC)


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bis zum 07.02. ist bei notebooksbilliger.de das ASRock Z77 Extreme4 für 74,50€ im Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Jede Blu-Ray nur 5 EUR (u. a. Wilder Ozean, Triage, The Champ, Dead Man Running, Franklyn, Kopfgeld, Frozen River)
*NEU* - Blu-rays ab 7,97 EUR (u. a. 96 Hours, Rio, Terminator, Prometheus, Abraham Lincoln, X-Men: Erste Entscheidung)
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Wolverine, Titanic, Life of Pi, Die Croods, Predator, Epic, Prometheus, Rio)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Boxsets reduziert (u. a. Stirb langsam 1-5 für 28,97, Hot Shots 1+2 für 9,97, Rocky 1-6 - The Complete Saga 25,97)
*NEU* - Film- & TV-Komplettboxen bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Batman The Dark Knight Trilogy 19,52, Herr der Ringe Extended Trilogie 58,97, Harry Potter Complete 44,97)
*NEU* - Man of Steel [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - Man of Steel 3D [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Happy Fish 2 - Hai-Alarm im Hochwasser (3D Blu-ray) (9,97)
*NEU* - TV-Serien ab 8,97 EUR (u. a. Firefly, How I Met Your Mother, Terra Nova, Glee, Family Guy, American Dad)
*NEU* - EA-Spiele reduziert (u. a. Need for Speed Rivals PC für 27,97, Medal of Honor Warfighter 10,97 USK 18, Dead Space 3 für 14,97)
*NEU* - Final Fantasy XIV - A Realm Reborn (PC) (16,97)
*NEU* - Batman: Arkham Origins Collector's Edition (PS3) (47,97)
*NEU* - Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight (PC) (4,97)
*NEU* - Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3 (PC) (4,97)
*NEU* - Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand [Origin Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed 3 (100% uncut) (PC) (16,97)
*NEU* - Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD Edition (19,95)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Crucial 8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit *54,90*
- 10 Uhr: Brother DCP-1512 Monolaser-Multifunktionsdrucker *79,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater (300 Mbps, LAN Port, WPS)
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er Set
- 10 Uhr: Acer B236HLymdpr 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor 
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit Router
- 14 Uhr: Philips SHH9560 Headband Kopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 8GB USB-Stick USB 2.0
- 18 Uhr: Philips SHO2200RD/10 O'Neill The TREAD In-Ear Kopfhörer rot
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: LG 27EA63V-P 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
- 18 Uhr: Harman Kardon SB 30 5.1 Soundbar -Schwarz


----------



## Fafafin (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Neuer Bestpreis auch für die Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) ab €112,85
Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.02.2014:*

*AMAZON VS MÜLLER* 			 - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Hänsel und Gretel, Parker, Life of Pi, G.I. Joe, Jack Reacher) *Nur 7,50 pro Blu-ray, keine Versandkosten!*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- CREATIVE Airwave HD-Lautsprecher, grau/schwarz [Bluethooth, NFC-Funktion] *79,90*
*TIPP* 			 - Elektronikerset in Tasche 25tlg. + VDE-Schraubendreher-Satz 7tlg. *10,00 inkl. Versand*
- Intenso externe Festplatte Memory Drive 1TB USB 3.0 HDD *59,90 inkl. Versand*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *29,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-771-33114G50MNII 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook *449,00*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash USB 3.0 64GB Speicherstick
- 18 Uhr: mumbi Schutzhülle iPhone 5 5S Hülle Hardcase
- 18 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Evo ZxR Wireless-Headset
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 16GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 64GB


----------



## alm0st (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Humble Bundle gibts wieder was ganz feines:

The Humble Sid Meier Bundle

Sid Meier's Civilization III: Complete
Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition
Sid Meier’s Ace Patrol
Sid Meier’s Ace Patrol: Pacific Skies
Sid Meier's Railroads!

ab 8.15 $

Sid Meier's Civilization V
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings DLC

ab 15.00 $

Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World DLC


----------



## marvinj (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin schon am Überlegen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit Sid Meiers Civilization V
*NEU* - Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (27,97)
*NEU* - Matrix Trilogy Steelbook (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (19,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 32 GB SDHC-Karte Class 10 inkl. Versand *16,90*
- 10 Uhr: Canton Chrono SL 580 DC 3-Wege Standlautsprecher *380,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G206HQLCb 50 cm (19,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *75,00*
- 14 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll) Convertible Notebook
- 14 Uhr: Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 14 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 128GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III, MLC)
- 14 Uhr: Denon CEOL Piccolo Netzwerk-Kompaktanlage schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Razer Orochi 2013 Blutooth Mobile Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: O'Neill Kopfhörer SHO4300X The Snug 2.0, Deep Blue
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX300 Digitalkamera schwarz


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



marvinj schrieb:


> Bin schon am Überlegen


 
Alleine für Civilization V und die beiden Addons wird man bei Steam (ohne Sale) mal eben satte 90€ los...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (Hardened Edition) (PS3) (55,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (PC) (17,49) USK 18
*NEU* - SAMSUNG UE46F6340SSX (579,00)

- 12 Uhr: BenQ MW523 DLP Beamer, WXGA *339,90*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Beverly Hills Cop 1-3 - Box [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Asus N550JV-CN201H 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transformers - Die Rache [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: The Double [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Denon DBT 1713 Universal 3D Blu-ray Player schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Asus Memopad 10 ME102A 25,40 cm (10 Zoll) Tablet PCs
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo CS-245BT CD HiFi Minisystem mit Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Tiny KFZ Ladegerät für Apple schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Dual Kfz-Ladegerät für Apple schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Philips DTM5000/12 Mini-Kompaktanlage
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad U530touch
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: World War Z 3D [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Scary Movie 5 [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Sony Official Gold Wireless Headset - PS4 (104,99)
*NEU* - Humble Bundle mit Brütal Legend und Psychonauts
*TIPP* 			 - Crucial 480-GB-SSD (219,00 inkl. Versand) oder bei Amazon für 227,89
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo kabellos On-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Wrath Wireless Headset


----------



## PCGH_Markus (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.02.2014:

NEU* - Trials Evolution - Gold Edition [PC Download] (7,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 Tablet 3G + Wi-Fi *209,90*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JM1333KLH-4G Arbeitsspeicher 4GB 1333MHz, CL9, DDR3 *32,90*
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V375 AV-Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner
*TIPP* - 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure - Core Performance Gaming Maus schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6cm (27") LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 2ms) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S 29,5cm (11,6") Convertible Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Asus UX302LG 33,8cm (13,3") Zenbook
- 18 Uhr: mumbi 360° Tasche Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 25,7cm (10,1")
- 18 Uhr: Fossil Herren-Armbanduhr


----------



## PCGH_Markus (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.02.2014:
**
TIPP *- Robin Hood / Gladiator (Director's Cut / Extended Edition, 2 Discs) [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*TIPP* - Riddick/Pitch Black [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*TIPP* - Jurassic Park (+ Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] (16,00)
*NEU* - SanDisk Cruzer Blade 64GB USB 2.0 (22,92)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Sony KDL-50W656A LED-TV 687,00, Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 WiFi 16GB 259,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer H5380BD 3D DLP-Projektor (720p) weiß *379,00*
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver *319,00*
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili Tiny KFZ Ladegerät für Apple
- 14 Uhr: JBL Cinema SB400 Soundbar 120W Wireless und Subwoofer
- 14 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad FLEX20 49,3cm (19,4") Desktop-PC
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mit LTE Smartphone black-mist
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-53338G75MNKK 39,6cm (15,6")
- 18 Uhr: Razer Tiamat 2.2 Gaming Headset


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.02.2014:*

*NEU* - OSCAR-Filme auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Life of Pi 8,97, The Master 9,99, Die Jagd 9,99, Tarzan 9,99, Les Miserables 9,99)
*NEU* - Falling Skies - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] (26,97)
*NEU* - Kokowääh [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Vergiss mein nicht [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Secretary 1&2 (2 Blu-rays) (9,97)
*NEU* - TV-Serien-Klassiker bis zu 40% reduziert  (u. a. Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Der Prinz von Bel Air, Der rosarote  Panther, Alf, Lieber Onkel Bill, Die Muppet Show, Full House)
*NEU* - OUYA Konsole (94,97)
*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto V (je 39,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Skylanders Swap Force Starter Pack reduziert
*NEU* - Skylanders Figuren ~ 3 für 2 Sparaktion
*NEU* - Total War: Rome 2 (PC) (35,97)
*NEU* - Die Sims 3 - Hauptspiel und Addons stark reduziert
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts + Xbox Live - Gold-Mitgliedschaft bestellen und 30 EUR Rabatt erhalten
*NEU* - ANNO 1404 (12,97)
*FREITAG RELEASE* - Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (15,99) - Vorbestellerpreisgarantie

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB
- 14 Uhr: Wacom Cintiq 22HD Grafiktablet (54,5 cm (21,5 Zoll) Display
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 32GB Speicherstick
- 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Fon MT-F DECT-Komforttelefon
- 18 Uhr: Ricoh GR Digital IV Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Ryos MK Advanced Mechanical Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mit LTE Smartphone white-frost
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Tiny KFZ Ladegerät für Apple schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Acer H9501BD High End Full HD 3D DLP-Projektor


----------



## raytek (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

...heute (11.02.2014, 0-24 Uhr) bei Ibood im Angebot:

Motherboard GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 für* 149,95 €* *(+5,95 €* Versand) = *155,90 €

iBOOD des Tages ? iBOOD.com

*Spezifikationen:

Marke: Gigabyte
Typ: Z77X-UP7 (Motherboard)
Intel ® Z77-Chipsatz
Unterstützt 3. Generation Intel ® 22nm-CPUs und 2. Generation Intel ® Core ™ CPUs (LGA1155-Sockel)
GIGABYTE All Digital Power mit GIGABYTE 3D Power
GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable ™ 5-Technologie
Innovatives 32 +3 +2 Phase VRM Design
GIGABYTE Bluetooth 4.0 und Wi-Fi-Karte
Onboard mSATA-Slot für mSATA-SSDs
PCI-Express Gen 3.0-Unterstützung
4-Wege-SLI ™ und 4-Wege-CrossFireX ™ Multi-GPU-Unterstützung
Lucid Virtu ™ Universal ® MVP-GPU-Virtualisierungsunterstützung
Dual-LAN (Intel ® Gigabit + Atheros Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller)
Realtek ALC898 mit hoher Qualität 110dB SNR HD-Audio
GIGABYTE On / Off Charge mit 3x USB Power
Maße: 30,5 cm x 26.4cm
Garantie: 2 Jahre


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.02.2014:*

*NEU* - 8-GB-USB-Stick "Ich unverbesserlich" (5,99)
*NEU* - Samsung 840 EVO 250-GB-SSD (139,90)
*NEU* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (109,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Samsung 840 Pro 256-GB-SSD (159,00 inkl. Versand)
*TIPP* 			 - Far Cry 3 Key (8,99)
- 10 Uhr: Acer Travelmate P253-M-33114G50Mnks 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook 319,00
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GSDU1 Class 10 Premium SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte 16,99
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk Gigabit Router 34,90
- 14 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220 WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset Schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mi LTE Smartphone blau
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Box 7390 Wlan Router
- 18 Uhr: Marantz MCR510/N1W Melody Stream Netzwerk Receiver weiß
- 18 Uhr: Philips DTM5000/12 Mini-Kompaktanlage


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.02.2014:*

*200 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - 50-Zoll-Ultra-HD-Fernseher von Hisense (799,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft Brasilien 2014 (PS3) (69,99) Release 17.04.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft Brasilien 2014 (Xbox 360) (69,99) Release 17.04.
*NEU* - The Last Of Us (PS3) (39,99) USK 18
*ULTRA HD @ 24 Zoll* - Dell UltraSharp UP2414Q (1.099,00) Lieferbar!

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Samsung Galaxy S3 *269,00*
- 10 Uhr: Asus F502-XX138D 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook *229,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G206HQLCb 50 cm (19,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *75,00*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF360 JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 *14,99*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 1TB externe Anti-Shock Festplatte
- 14 Uhr: Belkin Thunderbolt Express Dockingstation
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Lytro Lichtfeldkamera (16GB)
- 18 Uhr: Asus Memopad 10 ME102A 25,40 cm (10 Zoll) Tablet PCs
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mit LTE Smartphone black-mist
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries 6Gv2 mechanische Gaming Tastatur


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Sony PlayStation 4 Wireless Stereo Headset 2.0 (79,95)
*NEU* - Tomb Raider (7,99)
*FREITAG RELEASE + GÜNSTIGER* - Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (14,90) - Vorbestellerpreisgarantie

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2014 *19,99*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash T3G 32 GB USB-Stick *17,99*
- 10 Uhr: NCIS - Season 1, 2.Teil [3 DVDs] *7,97*
- 10 Uhr: NCIS - Season 1, 1.Teil [3 DVDs] *7,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transformers 3 - Dark of the moon (+ Blu-ray 3D) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 32GB
- 14 Uhr: Asus Memopad 10 ME102A 25,40 cm (10 Zoll) Tablet PCs
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mit LTE Smartphone white-frost
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Indiana Jones The Complete Adventures [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 64GB USB-Stick USB 2.0


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BeQuiet Netzteil Straight Power E9 480W für 70 Euro: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Februar 2014)

Endlich wieder PI-Bundles
http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=21916&tabber=2


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.02.2014:*

*5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen* (bis 18.02.)
- Blu-ray-Neuheiten im Angebot (u. a. Stadt der Engel, Tequila Sunrise, Gold)
- Blu-rays für 7,97 EUR (u. a. Cloud Atlas, Der Hobbit, Inception, The Dark Knight Rises, Heat, Sherlock Holmes)
- Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert (u. a. Man of Steel 3D für 19,97, Demolition Man 9,97, The Departed 9,97)
- Box-Sets zum Schnäppchenpreis (u. a. Batman 16,97, Leonardo Di Caprio Collection 19,97, Police Academy 34,97)
- TV-Komplettboxen stark reduziert (u. a. Die Sopranos 48,97, Star Wars: The Clone Wars 54,97, One Tree Hill 64,97)
- TV-Serien für 9,97 EUR (u. a. Gossip Girl, The Vampire Diaries, The Big Bang Theory, The Mentalist)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Game of Thrones 1. Staffel 19,97, The Pacific 17,97, Falling Skies 26,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Philips Living Colors *33,00*
*TIPP* 			 - Raspberry Pi Bundle mit Model B, Netzteil, Gehäuse und SD-Karte *47,99*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) *185,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor *398,00*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash T3G 32 GB USB-Stick
- 14 Uhr: Transcend DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher 4GB 
- 14 Uhr: Asus N550JV-CN201H 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Apex Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X10 Digitalkamera
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Ryos MK Advanced Mechanical Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-473-29554G50app 35,6 cm (14 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mi LTE Smartphone blau
- 18 Uhr: Wiko DARKMOON Smartphone dunkelblau


----------



## 96fps (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung auf www.pcgameshardware.de*

Referenz-Nr. 23&24:

Werte Redaktion,

Der aktuelle Schnäppchen-Tagestipp 'Tomb Raider' (Steam Key, 7,99€) ist ein zumindest auf den zweiten Blick fragwürdiges Angebot.

Der Anbieter MMOGA.de mit Sitz in [ed.]Hongkong[ed.] besteht nach Abschluss der Bestellung und Erhalt der PayPal-Bezahlung darauf, aus vorgeschobenen Sicherheitsgründen/wegen einer angeblich hohen Zahl von betrügerischen PayPal-Rückbuchungen zu Lasten von MMOGA ein Foto der eigenen Person mit Personalausweis oder Pass und gut sichtbarem Foto sowie Angaben in der Hand, zusätzlich ein Foto oder einen Scan dieses im Selfie verwendeten Identitätsdokuments sowie ein von MMOGA zugesandtes, auszudruckendes, mit weiteren Angaben zur Person auszufüllendes, zu unterschreibendes und wieder einzuscannendes PDF-Dokument per E-Mail zurückgesandt zu erhalten.

Ein sich leider länger als nötig hinziehender E-Mail-Verkehr, in dem ich den MMOGA-Support in höflicher und verbindlicher Form in deutscher und englischer Sprache darauf hingewiesen habe, dass diese Aufforderung nach deutschem Recht und Gesetz seit 2010 illegal ist und zudem möglichem anschließendem Identitätsmissbrauch Vorschub leistet, weswegen ich die angeforderte Identitätsverifikation nicht durchführen werde, endete damit dass die Diskussion immer wieder in der gleichen Rille landete: entweder ich komme der ungesetzlichen Aufforderung von MMOGA nach, oder es wird keine Ware geliefert.

Die wechselnden und nie namentlich benannten Mitarbeiter klicken offenbar Textbausteine mit teils falscher Grammatik zusammen und scheinen die eingehenden Mails nicht lesen, verstehen, sich inhaltlich damit auseinandersetzen zu wollen, können und/oder dürfen. Zuletzt hat man mir immerhin Stornierung des Kaufs und Rückerstattung des Gesamtbetrages zugesagt, was ich leider erst in einigen Tagen abschließend überprüfen kann. [ed.]PayPal hat die Stornierung inzwischen bestätigt - insofern hat sich MMOGA zumindest in dieser Hinsicht korrekt verhalten und Wort gehalten.[ed.]

[ed.]Nichtsdestotrotz:[ed.]Diese Erfahrung (es ging um 36€ Gesamtbetrag) zusammen mit dem mittlerweile recherchierten Ruf des Anbieters MMOGA.de legen nahe, dass es keine gute Idee ist diesem noch weiteren Raum für die Publizierung seines in Teilen fragwürdigen Angebotes und zur weiteren Fortführung seiner bedenklichen Geschäftspraktiken einzuräumen.

Bitte keine weiteren Angebote von Anbietern dieser Couleur im Schnäppchenforum, darauf kann man verzichten...

Danke.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
96fps


----------



## Dwalinn (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe gerade Dungeon Keeper 2 gratis bekommen statt den ersten.... Nice^^

Nei momentmal das hatte ich je schon i-wan mal gekauft.. dennoch sehe ich den ersten teil nicht bei "My Games"


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls jemand Crazy Machines mag: es gibt ein Bundle aus neun Titeln für 3.51€  
Crazy Machines Bundle


----------



## PCGH_Markus (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.02.2014:
*
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon [PC Download] (4,97)
*NEU* - The Last of Us: Left Behind [Online Code] (PS3) USK 18 (14,99)
*NEU* - Logitech MK520 Tastatur und Maus schnurlos (33,00)
*BESTSELLER* - Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (14,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Plextor PX-256M5M mSATA SSD 256GB *149,90*
- Motorola Razr HD LTE *249,90*
- Acer Iconia A1-811 3G 20,1 cm (7,9") Tablet-PC *199,00 *
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash Hi-Speed 32GB USB 2.0 *14,99*
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo CS-245BT CD HiFi Minisystem mit Bluetooth *175,00*
- 14 Uhr: Dell B1160 Mono Laserdrucker schwarz
- 18 Uhr: mumbi TPU Silikon Schutzhülle Samsung Galaxy S Duos
- 18 Uhr: Asus A56CB-XX346H 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mit LTE Smartphone black-mist


----------



## PCGH_Markus (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.02.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer T272HLbmidz Touch 68,6cm (27") *299,00*
- Onkyo HT-S9405THX Netzwerkreceiver/Lautsprecherpaket schwarz *769,00*
- Onkyo TX-NR626 (B) 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver schwarz *319,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer H9501BD High End Full HD 3D DLP-Projektor + 3D Brille *1.199,00*
- 14 Uhr: Acer G236HLBbid 58,4 cm (23") LED-Monitor schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 mit LTE Smartphone white-frost
- 18 Uhr: Steelseries 5Hv3 Headset für PC/Tablet/Smartphone
- 18 Uhr: mumbi Silikon Etui für Samsung i9100 Galaxy S II
- 18 Uhr: FIFA Street (PS3)
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-530-21174G50DNKK 39,6 cm (15,6")
- 18 Uhr: Braun Series 5 5090cc Rasierer (mit Reinigungsstation)
- 18 Uhr: Braun CoolTec CT2cc Wet & Dry Rasierer
- 18 Uhr: Braun Oral-B Triumph 5500 elektrische Zahnbürste


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie auf 96fps Beitrag gar nicht reagiert wird.


----------



## denyo62 (17. Februar 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie auf 96fps Beitrag gar nicht reagiert wird.



ja man xD


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.02.2014:*

*NEU* - StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) (19,97)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty (19,97)
*NEU* - World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On) (12,97)
*NEU* - PayDay 2 (22,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed: Revelations Gold Edition (10,97)
*NEU* - Port Royale 3 (8,97)
*NEU* - Port Royale 3 Gold Edition (11,97)
*NEU* - Port Royale 3 DLC - Harbour Master [Online Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Port Royale 3 New Adventures DLC [Online Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Port Royale 3 Dawn of Pirates [Online Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Gewinnspiel zur Call of Duty - Championship 2014
*NEU* - GRID 2 Download (8,49)
*NEU* - Komödien auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Schlussmacher 9,97, Spaceballs 7,99, Kill the Boss 7,97, Hangover 2 7,97, Taffe Mädels 10,97)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Zorn der Titanen, J. Edgar, Die Insel, Die Legende der Wächter, I Am Legend, Cowboys and Aliens)
*NEU* - 2001: Odyssee im Weltraum [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Discs) (27,97)
*NEU* - The MAGIC of BELLE ISLE - Ein verzauberter Sommer [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - 4 Filme auf DVD für 20 EUR (u. a. Blind Side, RED, Man of Steel, Shutter Island)
*NEU* - Comedy-Kracher zu Karneval, Fastnacht und Fasching
*NEU* - Der Lehrer - Die Komplette 1.Staffel (9,97)
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette erste Staffel [6 DVDs] (10,97)
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette zweite Staffel [6 DVDs] (10,97)
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette dritte Staffel [5 DVDs] (10,97)
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette vierte Staffel [7 DVDs] (10,97)
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [6 DVDs] (10,97)
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette sechste Staffel [6 DVDs] (12,97) FSK 18
*NEU* - Criminal Minds - Die komplette siebte Staffel [5 DVDs] (12,97)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.02.2014:*

*NEU* - World War Z 3D Superset (+ Blu-ray + DVD / limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Limited Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - 1-Jahres-Abo PCGH + Roccat Kone Pure Core Performance Gaming Mouse für 60 Euro
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Sword Art Online - Vol. 4 [Blu-ray] (41,49)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G226HQLIBID 55,9 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Denon CEOL Piccolo Netzwerk-Kompaktanlage schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Hyundai Pocket Scan tragbarer A4 Dokumentenscanner
- 14 Uhr: Transcend TStoreJet H3P externe Festplatte 2TB
- 14 Uhr: Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet (DE und IT)
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System
- 18 Uhr: DigiEtui Ledertasche für Apple iPhone 5 / 5s /5c
- 18 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera Kit
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Ryos MK Advanced Mechanical Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: JBL Charge portabler Stereo-Aktiv-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Samsung GC110 Galaxy Kamera inkl. Flip Cover weiß
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Gaming Headset Weiss
- 18 Uhr: Hama Fernglas IF 12 x 32 Serie "Edition"


----------



## Levi (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Computeruniverse gibts das Google Nexus 10 32GB Android schwarz für 320€

Google Nexus 10 32GB Android schwarz (Art.-Nr. 90501177) - Tablet PCs - computeruniverse


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Humble Bundle gibts jetzt das Humble Indie Bundle 11. https://www.humblebundle.com/
Guacamelle, Dust: An Elysian Tale, Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams, The Swapper, Antichamber, Monaco: What´s yours is mine

Hätte ich nicht bereits 3 der 6 Spiele, würde ich sofort zugreifen.


----------



## danomat (18. Februar 2014)

Bf4 alle pistolen gratis im origin store !


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.02.2014:*

*VORBESTELLBAR* - Stromberg Der Film (Special Edition) [Blu-ray] (26,30)
*NEU* 			 - Die ersten Maxwell-Grafikkarten auf Lager bei Caseking

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer 1080p 3D-Beamer *599,00*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G75Makk 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook *699,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter *79,00*
- 14 Uhr: BENQ MW523 3D DLP Projektor (New 3D, WXGA, 1280x800)
- 18 Uhr: Sony XAV64BT.EUR 2DIN Kfz-DVD-Spieler
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone black-mist
- 18 Uhr: Denon DRA-N5 Netzwerk Kompaktreceiver weiß
- 18 Uhr: Lexware Taxman Steuererklärung 2014 (Steuerjahr 2013)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.02.2014:*

*MORGEN RELEASE - *Gravity [Blu-ray] (12,90) *4 Euro günstiger*
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Robocop [Blu-ray] (25,15) Release 7. Juni
*NEU* - Wolfenstein: The New Order (ab 59,00) USK 18 *Vorbesteller erhalten Zugang zur Doom-Beta!

*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: HP Ultrabook Spectre XT 13-2300eg *699,00*
- 10 Uhr: NCIS: Los Angeles - Season 1.1 [3 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: NCIS: Los Angeles - Season 1.2 [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Madagascar 3 - Flucht durch Europa [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Die Legende von Aang in 3D [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Only God Forgives - Uncut (limitiertes Mediabook mit 24-seitigem Booklet, Fanposter und Bonus Disc) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Harman Kardon HK 3390 Hifi Receiver
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Monster und Aliens [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die nackte Kanone - Box-Set [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone blau
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Canon EOS 100D SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. EF-S 18-55mm
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset Grün
- 18 Uhr: Asus UX302LG 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Zenbook
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Asterix - Jubiläumsedition [7 DVDs]


----------



## PCGH_Markus (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.02.2014:

**• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Logitech LS21 2.1 Stereo PC-Lautsprechersystem
- 14 Uhr: LG 22EA63V-P 54,6 cm (21,5") LED-Monitor (DVI-D, D-SUB, HDMI, Full HD, 5ms)
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha R-S500 Stereo Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 8 mm f/3,5 Fish-Eye II Objektiv für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: Denon D-F109 Stereo Kompaktanlage premium silber/kirsche
- 18 Uhr: Casio Edifice Herren-Armbanduhr
- 18 Uhr: LG Optimus L5 II Smartphone glänzend-schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo CS-245BT CD HiFi Minisystem mit Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: Logitech G100S optische Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: Acer G226HQLLBID 54,6 cm (21,5") LED-Monitor (IPS Display, VGA, HDMI, DVI, 5ms)


----------



## Vaion (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

FAR CRY 3 bei Steam für 4,99€


----------



## Corn696 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Saturn.de gibt es momentan Diablo III für unschlagbare 15€

Diablo 3 Action PC PC Games günstig bei SATURN bestellen


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Löschen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.02.2014:

NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Diablo III PC 15,00, SanDisk Cruzer Blade 64GB 19,00)
*
• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Lexware Büro Easy Start 2014
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover für iPad Air
- 14 Uhr: Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: The Simpsons - Die komplette Season 16 [4 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Homeland - Season 2 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Homeland - Die komplette Season 2 [4 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: XANTHOS Stereo Console Gaming Headset schwarz für PC, PlayStation 3/4, Xbox 360
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V5-123-12102G50nkk 29,4 cm (11,6")
- 18 Uhr: Panasonic HC-V510EG-K Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: Olympus PEN E-PM2 Systemkamera Kit inkl. 14-42mm Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Denon DBT 1713 Universal 3D Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset grün
- 18 Uhr: Logitech F710 PC-Gamepad schnurlos


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Große Dramen auf Blu-ray: Je Film nur 7,97 EUR (u. a. Gangster Squad, Argo, The Green Mile, Gran Torino, Last Samurai, Capote)
*NEU* - Blu-ray Steelbooks bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook, Hangover Trilogie, Hotel Transsilvanien, Man of Steel 3D)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln auf Blu-ray für 30 EUR (u. a. Sons of Anarchy, Firefly, Unsere Mütter, Boardwalk Empire, The Big Bang Theory)
*NEU* - Blade Runner (Final Cut) [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Ein Tick anders [Blu-ray] (6,97)
*NEU* - IMAX: Deep Sea (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Tracing Skylines [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Star Trek I-X Box (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (89,97)
*NEU* - Star Trek: The Next Generation - Season 5 [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (59,97)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. Person of Interest, One Tree Hill, How I Met Your Mother)
*NEU* - Warehouse 13 - Season One [3 DVDs] (9,97)
*NEU* - Warehouse 13 - Season Two [3 DVDs] (9,97)
*NEU* - Warehouse 13 - Season Three [3 DVDs] (9,97)
*NEU* - PlayStation 3 Konsole mit DualShock 3 Wireless Controller (249,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Versandkosten sparen Far Cry - The Wild Expedition (39,95) USK 18
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 (24,97) USK 18
*NEU* - FIFA 14 (24,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Rivals (24,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI (14,97)
*NEU* - Ridge Racer Unbounded (6,15)
*FREITAG RELEASE* - Thief (49,99) Jetzt noch Vorbestellerbonis sichern!


----------



## Ion (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab auch ein Schnäppchen gefunden 
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008V25EWI/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B008V25EWI


----------



## manurius (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon UNCUT EU-Version 
bei Gamekeys

für 0,99 €

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon UNCUT EU-Version - Gamekeys.biz

Der Versand und die Aktivierung der Keys ist ein bisschen umständlich, aber es gibt eine ausführliche Anleitung am Ende der Seite.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



manurius schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon UNCUT EU-Version
> bei Gamekeys
> 
> für 0,99 €
> ...



Hier war doch mal eine Diskussion, wegen Keystores ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.02.2014:*

*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole inkl. Titanfall (DLC) (499,99) Release 13. März
*NEU* - 1900 - Ungekürzte Fassung [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*DONNERSTAG RELEASE UND GÜNSTIGER* - Jackass: Bad Grandpa - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (14,99) - Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer TravelMate P253-M-53234G50Mnks Intel Core i5 & Intel HD 4000 *399,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8970B Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router *52,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router *44,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater *19,90*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer K222HQLbd 55 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED Monitor *84,99*
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: LG 22EA63V-P 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick
- 14 Uhr: LG Optimus L7 Smartphone weiß
- 14 Uhr: Logitech LS21 2.1 Stereo PC-Lautsprechersystem
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3P USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 2TB
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Bluetooth Solar Tastatur Foliocover für Apple iPad 2/3/4
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset Grün
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera Kit
- 18 Uhr: Wiko DARKMOON Smartphone dunkelblau
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 8 mm f/3,5 Fish-Eye II Objektiv für Nikon


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GameFly Digital
Leider die meisten Spiele nur für Mac. Unbedingt vorher prüfen!
Für Pc (Steam) sind anscheinend nur: 
- BioShock Infinite 
- Borderlands 2 
- Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 
- Sid Meier's Civilization V 
- Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World 
- Call of Duty: Black Ops - Annihilation & Escalation Pack 
- Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy 
- Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Februar 2014)

Wenn man Mac-Titel für Steam kauft, kommt eigentlich auch eine PC- Version mit ^^


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eben nicht. Nur bei einem kleinen Teil 
Guck dir die Angebote doch erstmal an.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.02.2014:*

*10 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PS4 (29,95) Release 20. März
*10 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Xbox One (29,95) Release 20. März
*NEU* - Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim 250 GB + FIFA 14 (171,90)
*NEU* - Amazon Prime ab heute mit Film- und Serienflatrate (49,00 pro Jahr)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Samsung Galaxy S5 Smartphone schwarz (699,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Samsung Galaxy S5 Smartphone weiß (699,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Samsung Galaxy S5 Smartphone blau (699,00)
*DONNERSTAG RELEASE UND GÜNSTIGER* - Jackass: Bad Grandpa - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (14,99) - Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Bosch 32-tlg. Schraubenbit-Set + Schraubendreher *11,99 inkl. Versand*
- ADATA 256-GB-SSD *124,90 inkl. Versand*
- HP Slate 21-s100 All-in-One-PC 54,60cm (21,5") *299,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G226HQLIBID 55,9 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *99,99*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 USB 3.0 Anti-Shock 500GB
- 14 Uhr: uRage Exodus² Gaming Tastatur Keyboard, schwarz-blau
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Folio für iPad Air
- 14 Uhr: Logitech C920 USB HD Pro Webcam (Autofokus, Mikrofon) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Onkyo CS-245BT CD HiFi Minisystem mit Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure - Core Performance Gaming Maus schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Razer Tartarus Gaming Keypad
- 18 Uhr: Logitech F710 PC-Gamepad schnurlos


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.02.2014:*

*10 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PS4 (29,95) Release 20. März
*10 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Xbox One (29,95) Release 20. März
*NEU* - Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim 250 GB + FIFA 14 (171,90)
*NEU* - Amazon Prime ab heute mit Film- und Serienflatrate (49,00 pro Jahr)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Samsung Galaxy S5 Smartphone schwarz (699,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Samsung Galaxy S5 Smartphone weiß (699,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Samsung Galaxy S5 Smartphone blau (699,00)
*DONNERSTAG RELEASE UND GÜNSTIGER* - Jackass: Bad Grandpa - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (14,99) - Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Bosch 32-tlg. Schraubenbit-Set + Schraubendreher *11,99 inkl. Versand*
- ADATA 256-GB-SSD *124,90 inkl. Versand*
- HP Slate 21-s100 All-in-One-PC 54,60cm (21,5") *299,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G226HQLIBID 55,9 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor *99,99*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 USB 3.0 Anti-Shock 500GB
- 14 Uhr: uRage Exodus² Gaming Tastatur Keyboard, schwarz-blau
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Folio für iPad Air
- 14 Uhr: Logitech C920 USB HD Pro Webcam (Autofokus, Mikrofon) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Onkyo CS-245BT CD HiFi Minisystem mit Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure - Core Performance Gaming Maus schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Razer Tartarus Gaming Keypad
- 18 Uhr: Logitech F710 PC-Gamepad schnurlos


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist zwar nicht wirklich um 50% billiger, aber:
SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 64GB Speicherstick schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hab zwar schon einen aber der hat 60€ gekostet. 
Ist echt ein super Stick für den Preis


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GameFly Digital aht paar gute Angebote von 2K:

Beispiele:
GameFly Digital Bioshock Infinite 6,79GBP
GameFly Digital Bioshock 2,49GBP
GameFly Digital Borderlands 2 6,79GBP
GameFly Digital Bioshock 2 3,49GBP
GameFly Digital Duke Nukem Forever 3,75GBP
GameFly Digital The Darkness 2 4,99GBP
+Spec Ops The Line kostenlos beim Kauf eines der Spiele ... soweit ich übersetzen konnte ^^
(Alle hier aufgelisteten Titel in Deutschland aktivierbar)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.02.2014:*

*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Jackass: Bad Grandpa - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (14,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Die Toten Hosen Live: Der Krach der Republik - Das Tourfinale [Blu-ray] (21,99) Release 4. April
*NEU* - Sony PlayStation Vita Konsole + Tearaway (149,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Sony VAIO SVF1521E6EB 39,5 cm (15,5 Zoll) Notebook *449,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Sony VAIO SVF1521E6EW 39,5 cm (15,5 Zoll) Notebook *449,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Patagonien 3D - Auf den Spuren von Charles Darwin: Von Camarones bis Darwins Rock [3D Blu-ray] *7,97*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer S242HLCWID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) Slim LED Monitor *130,00*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: M.A.S.K. - Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray] *21,97*
- 12 Uhr: ASUS DSL-N66U N900 VDSL Wireless-N900 Gigabit-Modem-Router *129,90*
- 14 Uhr: Lexware Taxman 2014 für Steuererklärung 2013
- 14 Uhr: Logitech HD Webcam C615
- 14 Uhr: Denon DRA-N5 Netzwerk Kompaktreceiver weiß
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 90 Film Collection [98 DVDs] 
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: The Art of Flight 3D - The Experience Elevated [Blu-ray 3D]
- 14 Uhr: Hama 2-in-1 Scanner-Maus
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Gaming Headset Grün
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Zurück in die Vergangenheit (Die komplette Serie) [22 DVDs] [Limited Edition] 
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: The Walking Dead - Die komplette dritte Staffel (inkl. Michonne Figur / exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X10 Digitalkamera
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Logitech G510S Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Dead Man Down [Blu-ray]


----------



## Mark.us (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schnäppchen ! 256GB Plextor 2,5" (6.3cm) SATAIII M5S für 138 EUR
warehouse 2 | pc hardware & more


----------



## danomat (27. Februar 2014)

Neuer account für werbung?
Btw kein wirklicher schnapper. Doe letzten tage waren oft genug 256gb ssd's für 100€ im angebot.


----------



## ULKi22 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial M500 240GB für 99,- bei Amazon. 
Die Preise sind ja im Tiefflug 

edit: 
Bei Mindfactory gibt es das Qpad QH 85 und Qpad QH 90 Headset für jeweils ca 40€, das ist die weniger als die Hälfte vom Straßenpreis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.02.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (99,00)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Intenso 4-Terabyte-HDD extern USB 3.0 (121,90)
*HEUTE RELEASE UND GÜNSTIGER* - Thief (44,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - R.E.D. - Älter. Härter. Besser/R.E.D. 2 - Noch Älter. Härter. Besser - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (23,69) Release 10. April

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Anywhere Mouse MX Wireless Maus für Notebooks
- 14 Uhr: Acer G226HQLLBID 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Logitech C920 USB HD Pro Webcam (Autofokus, Mikrofon) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover für iPad Air Schwarz
- 14 Uhr: HP Officejet Pro 8100 ePrinter Tintenstrahldrucker
- 14 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 duo Network Kit
- 14 Uhr: Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet (DE und IT)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech H800 Headset schnurlos schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Sony VAIO Pro SVP1321S1EBI 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll matt)
- 18 Uhr: Razer Tartarus Gaming Keypad


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich überlege echt mir die 240GB-SSD zu holen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Schon sehr verlockend....


----------



## Drizztly (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Abwarten... die Preise gehen zur Zeit immer weiter runter.... in paar Wochen ist sie bestimmt noch billiger 

Aber feines Angebot


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BQ8RM1A/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=article einfach nur top, sau guter preis, schon zu gut.

kommt bald die 512gb für 150€?


----------



## debalz (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Drizztly schrieb:


> Abwarten... die Preise gehen zur Zeit immer weiter runter.... in paar Wochen ist sie bestimmt noch billiger
> 
> Aber feines Angebot



Deflation! Deflation! Diese Einstellung ist unser Untergang!


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

Möglich.
Ist aber so gut wie bestellt, ein gutes Angebot bleibt ein gutes Angebot.

Mfg drebb

Edit: Ich baue einem Freund in bälde ein PC zusammen und sein alter PC soll dann im Schlafzimmer mit SSD lautlos seiner Arbeit nachgehen - also wären das schon 2mal M500


----------



## Drizztly (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



drebbin schrieb:


> ein gutes Angebot bleibt ein gutes Angebot.


 
Das stimmt! Vielleicht packt mich die Gier nach SSD-Speicher ja noch und die M500 wird heute noch bestellt...  Allen die zugeschlagen haben, viel Spaß mit der Platte, ist ein feines Stück Hardware


----------



## Pauli (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab auch zugeschlagen !  99€ für 240 GB ist momentan ein sehr gutes Angebot, besonders für eine gute SSD.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Klar ne SSD 840 512GB für 99€ wäre noch besser, aber im SPielealltag, ist das wohl eine gute Wahl. Da passen BF3, BF4, Diablo 3, League of Legends und 2-3 andere Spiele noch drauf


----------



## rehacomp (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein gutes Angebot, aber kein Schnäppchen.

5€ mehr, und man bekommt doppelte schreibgeschwindigkeit (n. Datenblatt) bei gleicher größe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber im Alltag wirst du null Unterschied merken. 
Also spart man sich die fünf lieber 
Außer man schiebt dauernd Daten hin und her.


----------



## D0pefish (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Net- u. Notebooks sicher eine gute SSD. Für aktuelle PC's imo nur empfehlenswert, wenn man noch keine SSD als Sysplatte hat. Btw spart man bei Amazon ganze 3 €, also mal die Bälle wieder ruhig stellen. Ein Einbaurahmen fehlt auch noch... Bei Spielen merkt man so gut wie nie Vorteile gegenüber durchsatzstarken (!) HDD's, das habe ich oft genug ausprobiert. Die Savegames landen eh idR auf der Sysplatte. Ich muss regelmäßig 20GB in kleinen Scheinen einlesen. Da bringt die M5 für mich leider keine Vorteile gegenüber älteren SSD's. Die Preise laufen bis zum Sommer nochmal kräftig nach unten, damit man uns später besser DDR4 aufbürden kann. So zumindest meine Prognose.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Man spart eben nicht nur die 3€ sondern auch den Versand und bei Mindfactory kostet sie schon 104€ und ob das so im Midnightshopping auch so ist das ist noch eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Joselman (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Leider zu klein mit 240 GB. Ich würde gerne die letzte HDD aus meinem Rechner verbannen aber 400,-€ für 1TB ist mir noch zuviel.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein gutes Angebot die M500 mit 240GB, aber nicht überragend. Ich denke in spätestens ein bis zwei Wochen bekommt man die Platte durchweg für unter 99€.


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

Das Spiel kann man aber ewig weiterführen und man hat am Ende nie ein system dastehen


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist wahr und weise. Man sollte die guten Angebote mitnehmen wenn sie kommen.


----------



## Cett (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mir sind die SSDs immer noch zu teuer. Wenn wir bei 10 Cent/Gigabyte angekommen sind, dann werde ich mir eine SSD kaufen. Der Vorteil ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht den ca. 10-fachen Preis pro Gigabyte wert. Das schöne ist auch, dass ich dann auch direkt ein ausgereiftes Modell ohne die ganzen Fehler die bei manchen Laufwerken noch vorkommen, erstehen werde.


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jeder muss halt selber wissen was ein bestimmter Fortschritt wert ist.
Mir juckt es total in den Fingern einen i7 mit ner R9-290 ans Limit zu bringen, aber wenn ich (für dieselbe leistung) die Details reduziere spüre ich das weniger als das verringerte Gewicht im Portomonaie

Ich schätze mal bis 10C/Gb musst du doch noch lange warten...das schnellere Hochfahren, das viel direktere reagieren des Systems möchte ich hingegen nicht mehr verlieren, hier sage ich für mich klar das mir die (mittlerweile) 60€ für 120Gb es definitiv wert sind.Mehr als 120Gb sehe ich allerdings für mich wieder rum als nicht unbedingt nötig an. Ich spiele maximal 3 Spiele abwechselnd (derzeit Skyrim, GW2, Anno 1404) - mehr gibt die 120Gb SSD nicht her und mehr benötige ich auch nicht, wenn ich mal was anderes Spiele kann ich mich dann die zusätzlichen Sekunden beim laden gedulden 

Mfg Drebbin


----------



## Cett (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es läuft immer auf eine Frage der Gewohnheit hinaus, ich habe noch keinen Computer mit einer SSD besessen und daher kenne ich es nicht anders und kann es daher auch nicht vermissen.
Wenn ich dann auch noch die Sterblichkeits-/Fehlerrate sehe von den SSDs die Menschen in meinem Umfeld besitzen, dann muss ich den SSDs eine eher mittelmäßíge Langzeitinvestition zuordnen.

Also investiere ich lieber in langlebigere Werte. Dazu zählt z.B. meine Beschallungsanalage die ich mir jetzt für meinen PC gekauft habe. Vom Wert her zwar im 1500 Euro Bereich anzusiedeln aber 
dafür erwarte ich auch eine Lebensdauer von 20 Jahren und mehr.

Bei meinen PC Komponenten ist es genauso, ich habe heute noch Hardware von 2008 aber hier liegt einfach das Problem in der mangelhaften Skalierung zwischen der Qualität der Spiele und den
Komponenten in einem Computer.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.03.2014:

NUR HEUTE* 			 - SanDisk Class 10 Ultra SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte 30Mbps (15,90)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Transcend JetFlash 510S 32GB USB-Stick (Metallgehäuse, wasserfest, USB 2.0) silber (13,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Yamaha R-S300 Stereo Receiver *205,00*
- 10 Uhr: MiPow BTV500-SR VoxTube 500 Bluetooth Headset *42,99*
- 10 Uhr: MiPow SP2600M-BK Power Tube 2600 mobiler Zusatzakku *21,99*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch *19,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater *19,90*
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Play Bluetooth Stereo Headset schwarz
- 14 Uhr: MiPow SP2600L-NB Power Tube mobiler Akku für iPhone 5/5S/5C
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Stone3 Bluetooth-Headset
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Supreme UC Bluetooth Headset


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Redcoon hat krass, billige sachen:

-Call of Duty: Black Ops - 13,49€ http://www.redcoon.de/B241318-Activ...s_Shooter-USK-18-Spiele?xtmc=black+ops&xtcr=1
(Achtung: Dies ist die deutsche Version - geschnitten!)
-Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days - 5€ http://www.redcoon.de/B240782-Eidos-PC-Kane-Lynch-2-Dog-Days_Actionspiele
(Achtung - Dies sit die deutsche Version -geschnitten!)
L.A. Noire Complete Edition - 8,82€ http://www.redcoon.de/B523675-Software-Pyramide-PC-LA-Noire-Complete-Edition_Actionspiele (VÖ: 15.04.2014 - NUR bei Redcoon noch nicht erhältlich)
(uncut)


----------



## ULKi22 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

i7-4960X für knapp 640€, das sind 210€ weniger als Geizhals
NZXT Phantom 820 für ca 160€, ist 'ne Erpsarnis von gut 80€


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. März 2014)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> i7-4960X für knapp 640€, das sind 210€ weniger als Geizhals NZXT Phantom 820 für ca 160€, ist 'ne Erpsarnis von gut 80€



Scheint ein Preisfehler gewesen zu sein, ist jetzt wieder bei den Normalpreisen.


----------



## ULKi22 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also wenn ich draufklick kostet er immer noch 640€
Ist kein Preisfehler sondern ein Mindstar-Angebot.
Weiß nicht wieso, aber in letzter Zeit gibt es da echt gute Angebote.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. März 2014)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Also wenn ich draufklick kostet er immer noch 640€ Ist kein Preisfehler sondern ein Mindstar-Angebot. Weiß nicht wieso, aber in letzter Zeit gibt es da echt gute Angebote.



Hm, bei mir steht 867 ist aber auch kein Link zum Mindstar.


----------



## ULKi22 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ich hab's sogar im Warenkorb für den Preis.
*klick* Gehts mit dem Link?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. März 2014)

Nope, man muss wohl über Mindstar rein, dann ist er zu dem Top Preis


----------



## ULKi22 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Er ist jetzt wieder im Mindstar für 4 min.
Also wenn du einen haben willst, schnell sein


----------



## D0pefish (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Man spart eben nicht nur die 3€ sondern auch den Versand und bei Mindfactory kostet sie schon 104€ und ob das so im Midnightshopping auch so ist das ist noch eine ganz andere Frage.


 

Hmm, warum waren gestern alle Anbieter, die normalerweise ganz oben stehen nicht aufgelistet, heute dagenen wieder mehrere mit unter 100€-Angeboten aber keine Erwähnung als Schnäppchen. Die Preisentwicklung zeigt keine Schnäppchentendenz. Günstigster bekommt man sie mit 10 % Gutschein bei der Post. Die par Euros machen den Speck nicht fett und die SSD ist eher Durchschnitt. Da sollte man lieber zur 480 GB-Version greifen. Ich will echt nicht rumzicken. Glückwunsch, wer zugegriffen hat.  Ab 15% Ersparnis wird es für mich interessant. Die MassEffect-Collection ist zur Zeit auch wieder recht günstig bei Steam.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Humble Store hat im Moment krasse Angebote - wer sich wundert, wo Dead Island bleibt, muss VPN anschalten  Man kann die Keys aber anscheinend problemlos kaufen (mit VPN) und ohne VPN bei steam aktivieren:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/deepsilver_week


----------



## zinki (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was ist denn zur Zeit bei Amazon los, dass die PNY GTX 780 ti immer wieder für ~170€ drin steht? Betrug oder Irrtum?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00GI35WQU/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Alle Stunden für ein paar Minuten drin. Iwie komisch, oder?


----------



## danomat (1. März 2014)

Hab gleich mal bestellt. Amazon regelt das schon. Normal wirds ein storno. Mit etwas glück kommts


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenns ein storno wird buchen die das Geld dann trotzdem ab ?

Ähnlich wars mal bei Mindfactory, da wurde es storniert. Waren glaube ich Corsair Netzteile für 20€


----------



## zinki (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim Storno geht alles wieder zurück für gewöhnlich, falls Geld gebucht wurde. 
Was mich so wundert ist, dass das Angebot seid gestern immer wieder drin ist und die gängigen Foren noch nichts darüber berichtet haben.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



zinki schrieb:


> Was ist denn zur Zeit bei Amazon los, dass die PNY GTX 780 ti immer wieder für *~170€* drin steht? Betrug oder Irrtum?
> Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI


  

Ich hab gleich mal bei dem zweiten Händler bestellt


----------



## danomat (1. März 2014)

Bei mir wirds sowieso über visa gemacht. Bei amazon braucht man zwecks storno keine sorgen haben


----------



## zinki (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ich habe bei Köster Foto bestellt.
Theorie eines Kollegen in einem GamingForum ist, dass Köster gestern zum falschen Preis eingestellt hat und die PreisBots der anderen Hersteller mitgezogen sind. Könnte durchaus sein. Ich denk mal wird am Montag einen große Stornowelle der Händler kommen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kommt schon Leute 1 ist noch auf Lager

Wahrscheinlich wirds storniert bevor das Geld abgebucht wird

Jetzt ist das "Sonderangebot" wieder draussen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (2. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.03.2014:

NUR HEUTE* 			 - Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 64GB (34,90)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. TDK Weatherproof Speaker Bluetooth 129,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Yamaha R-S500 Stereo Receiver *259,00*
- 14 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Extreme 2 Bluetooth-Headset schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Packard Bell Viseo 243Dbid 61 cm (24") LED-Monitor schwarz
				- 16 Uhr: Nickelback: Best of Nickelback Vol.1 (Audio CD)
				- 16 Uhr: Frida Gold: Liebe ist meine Religion (live und akustisch) (Audio CD)
				- 16 Uhr: Linkin Park: Recharged (Audio CD)
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Easygo Bluetooth-Headset schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Drive Bluetooth Kfz-Freisprecheinrichtung silber
				- 18 Uhr: Lawrence von Arabien (3 Disc - Giftset - Restored Version / exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
				- 18 Uhr: Men in Black - Trilogie [Blu-ray]
				- 18 Uhr: Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure/Steelbook [Limited Edition] [4 DVDs]
				- 18 Uhr: Schindlers Liste - 20th Anniversary Edition [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
				- 18 Uhr: Verblendung (Steelbook / Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [2 Discs] [Blu-ray]
				- 18 Uhr: Tarantino XX - 20 Years of Filmmaking [9 DVDs]
				- 18 Uhr: Argo - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition]
				- 18 Uhr: Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Markus (3. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.03.2014:

NUR HEUTE*              - Kingston HyperX SH103S3 SSD 240GB (2,5", SATA III) (129,00)
*NUR HEUTE*              - SanDisk Ultra Class 10 64GB microSDXC (inkl. SD-Adapter und kostenloser Memory Zone App) (37,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Crucial DIMM 16GB DDR3-1600 Kit *119,90*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set *47,90*
- 10 Uhr: Acer K222HQLbd 55 cm (21,5") LED Monitor (VGA, DVI, 5 ms) schwarz *84,99*
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Halo2 Bluetooth Stereo Headset dunkelgrau
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3P USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 2TB
- 18 Uhr: Samsung GC110 Galaxy Kamera inkl. Flip Cover weiß
                - 18 Uhr: LG 29EA93-P 73,7 cm (29") IPS Monitor 21:9
- 18 Uhr: Calibre FUMI035R2 Ultra Go mini tragbarer Aluminium Akku (3500mAh) rot
- 18 Uhr: Falk Outdoor GPS IBEX 32 DEU
- 18 Uhr: Ozaki OT225WH O!Tool Lightning und Micro-USB Ladekabel für Apple iPhone 5/5C/5S, Micro-USB Geräte weiß
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Freeway Bluetooth Kfz Freisprecheinrichtung
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: AKG K845BT Bluetooth Over-Ear-Kopfhörer mit NFC, Steuerung und Mikrofon weiß


----------



## XXTREME (4. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (4. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.03.2014:

NUR HEUTE* - Transcend TS128GSSD340 SSD 128GB (2,5", SATA III, MLC) (59,90)
  *NUR HEUTE *- Kingston DTHX30 128GB USB 3.0 (89,00)
*
• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8970B Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router *49,90*
- 14 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 1 Jahr / 3 PCs
- 18 Uhr: Nextbase In Car Cam 202 
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo CS-255 HiFi-Minisystem inkl. Dock für Apple iPhone 5
- 18 Uhr: Vanguard The Heralder 28 Schultertasche
- 18 Uhr: Vanguard Alta Pro 263 AT Dreibeinstativ
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link WDR3600 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch


----------



## type_o (4. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die ersten Links führen zu den Angeboten von Gestern! 
Bitte Korrigieren!  

THX! Is gefixt!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.03.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Buffalo LinkStation 421 LS421DE-EU High Speed NAS (105,90)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Intenso Class 10 SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte (15,90)
*NEU + LIMITIERT* - Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 mit Win 8 (1.049,00)
*NEU* - Intenso 256-GB-SSD (99,90)
*NEU* - Starcraft-2-Key (16,99)
*NEU* - 3 MP3-Alben für 12 EUR (u. a. Pink, Max Mutzke, Casper)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer SVGA-Beamer 249,90
- Intenso 3-TB-HDD extern 94,99
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 
- 10 Uhr: V-MODA Crossfade LP Over-Ear Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Gravity [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Gravity Steelbook (2D/3D) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: LG 29EA93-P 73,7 cm (29 Zoll) IPS Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Headset "Turtle Beach Ear Force SPECTRE" Call of Duty: Ghosts
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Kamera weiß
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo HTX-22HDX 2.1 3D-HD-Heimkinosystem


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.03.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Samsung 840 Evo 750-GB-SSD (309,00)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Transcend 64-GB-USB-Stick (24,90)
*NEU* - Samsung 4K-Monitor U28D590P 28 Zoll (ab 612,13)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Batman: Arkham Knight (PC, PS4, Xbox One) (ab 59,99)
*NEU* - Man of Steel [Blu-ray] (7,77)
*NEU* - Diablo III + Steelbook (19,00)
*AKTION ERWEITERT* 			 - 3 Games bestellen, 2 zahlen (u. a. Diablo 3, Skyrim, Bioshock Infinite, Borderlands 2)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- XFX R9 280X Dual Fan Black 269,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Asterix - Jubiläumsedition [7 DVDs] 21,97
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Hugo Cabret (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [3D Blu-ray] 14,97
- 10 Uhr: MiPow BTS500-BK BOOM Mini Bluetooth Lautsprecher 44,99
- 12 Uhr: 7-Zoll-Tablet mit Android 4.1 59,90
- 14 Uhr: MiPow SP4000M-NB Power Tube mobiler Zusatzakku
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 14 Uhr: LG ND5630 Dual Dockingstation (AirPlay, Bluetooth) silber
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Beverly Hills Cop 1 / Beverly Hills Cop 2 / Beverly Hills Cop 3 [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: MiPow SPM04-BK Power Tube 5200 mobiler Zusatzakku
- 18 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili OTG Adapter für Samsung Tab / Note
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Schlümpfe 2 (3D Steelbook mit Lenticular Cover / Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha MCR-B142 Mikro-Komponentensystem
- 18 Uhr: Stage Line MPA-102 Mikrofon-Vorverstärker


----------



## 3-way (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer noch keine SSD im Rechner hat oder nur eine 120GB SSD sollte JETZT bei der 750GB EVO SSD für 300,- zuschlagen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Wer noch keine SSD im Rechner hat oder nur eine 120GB SSD sollte JETZT bei der 750GB EVO SSD für 300,- zuschlagen.


 
Naja ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Gegend du wohnst, aber praktisch wird wohl immer noch kaum jemand 300€ für 750GB Speicherplatz ausgeben.
Wenn in 2 Jahren  1TB SSDs für 99,- standart sind, dann kann man von zuschlagen reden. Ich würde zwar selbst nicht mehr einen PC ohne SSD(wenigstens als Systemplatte) zusammen bauen, aber da reichen 120GB noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Cybnotic (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

1TB SSD für 80,- wären ein Schnäppchen... Aber über 300,-  für nicht mal 1 TB...  Nee  da warte ich noch ein Weilchen  bis dahin sind die 500GB genug!


----------



## Rayken (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gemessen am derzeitigen Marktpreis ist das natürlich ein schnapper, aber! 300€ wären mir immer noch zu viel.

Bin für fast lau an eine 256GB Version gekommen dank Saturn Gutscheinen.

1GB für ~100€ das wäre in der Tat ein Kampfpreis wo ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zuschlagen würde!


----------



## Cybnotic (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Wer noch keine SSD im Rechner hat oder nur eine 120GB SSD sollte JETZT bei der 750GB EVO SSD für 300,- zuschlagen.


 
habe eine 120GB  SSD von Samsung und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe aktuell 4 Spiele gleichzeitig drauf und noch mehr als 38 GB frei ...
mehr braucht mein PC garantiert nicht
Sobald 1 TB wenn günstig zu haben,  kommt diese natürlich  in die Konsole! 

Gruß

PS danke  Bunny_Joe ,  für den Hinweis hatte doch einfach  TB und GB verwechselt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warum habt ihr in den letzten 3 Posts über mir alle gemeinsam GB und TB verwechselt?


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie viel kostet die sonst?


----------



## Joselman (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

325,-€


----------



## 3-way (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was manche für ein Wunschdenken bzgl. SSD-Preisen haben 
Die Preise werden kaum mehr fallen. Oder warum sollte irgendein Hersteller seine SSD zum gleichen pro-TB Preis verkaufen wie HDDs. Ich bin froh bei 500GB SSD zugeschlagen zu haben und kann bequem alle Programme und Spiele mit high speed draufpacken.


----------



## Beam39 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Weil SSD' s, so wie es sich entwickelt, die normalen Platten sehr bald ablösen werden. Gut möglich das die Preise dann noch reduziert werden.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Was manche für ein Wunschdenken bzgl. SSD-Preisen haben
> Die Preise werden kaum mehr fallen. Oder warum sollte irgendein Hersteller seine SSD zum gleichen pro-TB Preis verkaufen wie HDDs. Ich bin froh bei 500GB SSD zugeschlagen zu haben und kann bequem alle Programme und Spiele mit high speed draufpacken.



Ich habe vor 3 Jahren für eine OCZ Vertex II mit 120GB noch 195€ bezahlt -> Jetzt gibt es für das gleiche Geld 480GB Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDDs mit 30GB haben Ende der 90er auch noch über 1000DM gekostet....


----------



## X6Sixcore (6. März 2014)

Also ich werde mit meinen beiden SSDs (Crucial C300 und M500) und deren insgesamt 360GB noch lange hinkommen.

Zumal ich für Daten noch ne 2TB HDD von Samsung habe.

Bis ich mal komplett auf SSD umstelle, fließt noch viel Wasser die Flüsse runter.

Erst dann mache ich mir Gedanken, ob eine SSD günstig ist oder nicht.

Was jetzt günstig ist, ist in fünf oder zehn Jahren verdammt teuer.


----------



## Rayken (6. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ach derzeit komme ich gut mit einer normalen 1TB SATA HDD klar, die 256GB SSD wird nun als OS HDD eingesetzt und die alte 1TB SATA HDD wird dann mein Datengrab sein xd


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Blu-ray-Neuheiten reduziert (u. a. Prisoners 11,97, Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2 für 12,97, The Purge 8,97, The Worlds End 11,97)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR (u. a. Ted, Schindlers Liste, Insidious, The Big Lebowski, Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Sinister, Oblivion, Les Miserables, Zero Dark Thirty)
*NEU* - Blu-ray Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Western Collection, Bourne Collection, Fast & Furious 1-6, Zurück in die Zukunft)
*NEU* - DVD Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauze, Dr. House, Mr. Bean, Mad Men)
*NEU* - TV-Komplettboxen reduziert (u. a. Battlestar Galactica, A-Team, Heroes, Monk)
*NEU* - TV-Serien reduziert (u. a. Warehouse 13, Dr. House, Mad Men, Downton Abbey)
*NEU* - 3 Games bestellen, 49 EUR bezahlen (u. a. Diablo 3, Skyrim GOTY, Starcraft 2 + Addon, Anno 1404, Bioshock Infinite, Sim City, Modern Warfare 3)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - SanDisk Connect Wireless Media Drive mit WLAN Funktion (64 GB) (84,90)
*NUR HEUTE* 			 - Buffalo LinkStation 420 LS420D0402-EU High Speed NAS 4TB (249,50)
*NEU* - Crucial M500 960-GB-SSD (392,26)


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei der Crucial suche ich noch das Schnäppchen, die liegt aktuell inklusive Versand bei 380,73€.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (8. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.03.2014:*


*NUR HEUTE*              - SanDisk Cruzer Fit 16GB Stick USB 2.0 (7,90)
*NUR HEUTE*              - Transcend TS2TSJ25H3P StoreJet H3P externe Festplatte 2TB, 2,5", USB 3.0 (99,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: ViewSonic Full HD DLP-Projektor Wolverine Bundle (inkl. 3D-Brille + 3D Blu-ray) *599,00*
- 10 Uhr: AKG K551 Over-Ear Kopfhörer* 151,00*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router *44,90*
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver *899,00*
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha Piano Craft 840 Kompaktanlage weiß
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha MCR-755 Mikro-Komponentensystem
- 18 Uhr: MusicMan TXX3809 mini Wireless Soundstation BT-X2
- 18 Uhr: Samsung UE42F5000 107 cm (42") Full HD LED-Fernseher


----------



## PCGH_Markus (9. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.03.2014:

NUR HEUTE*              - Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte mit SD-Adapter (34,90)
*NUR HEUTE*              - SanDisk Extreme SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte (25,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: LG ND8630 Dual Dockingstation (AirPlay, Bluetooth) silber
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Halo2 Bluetooth Stereo Headset dunkelgrau
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt)
- 14 Uhr: Sony CMT-SBT300W Netzwerk Micro-HiFi-System
- 18 Uhr: Magnat Heimkinosystem Multimedia 2100 Digital
- 18 Uhr: Sony NEX-6B Kompakte Systemkamera nur Gehäuse schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G Weitwinkelobjektiv silber
- 18 Uhr: Philips 3D Smart LED-Fernseher 47"


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Crucial M500 480-GB-SSD (200,79)
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Der Hobbit 18,97, Avatar 24,97, G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung 17,97, Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger 18,97)
*NEU* - 300 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - The Art of Flight 3D - The Experience Elevated [Blu-ray 3D] (12,97)
*NEU* - Unsere Erde 3D (10 Dokus Limited Special Edition) [Real 3D-Blu-ray] (69,97)
*NEU* - Seen on IMAX: Unser wundervoller Planet (10 Filme Edition) (3 Disc Set) (Blu-ray) (24,97)
*NEU* - Tanz- & Musikfilme, Konzerte & Musicals – Blu-rays bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Amadeus 7,99, Robbie Williams 12,97, Beat Street 9,97, Woodstock 7,99)
*NEU* - CRIME - TV-Serien – bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Criminal Minds 7. Staffel 10,97, Castle 4. Staffel 10,97, The Mentalist 4. Staffel 9,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic X Legacy Download (18,97)
*NEU* - The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut) (8,97)
*VORBESTELLBAR *- Games Music History - Computec Edition, Vol. 1 (9,89) Release 26.03.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: The Closer - Staffel 7 [5 DVDs] 24,97
- 10 Uhr: Die 2 - Collector's Box [Blu-ray] [Special Edition] 39,97
- 10 Uhr: Türkisch für Anfänger - Staffel 1-3/Box [9 DVDs] 22,97
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: 7 Tage in Havanna [Blu-ray] 9,97
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5360 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router mit Power Bank 62,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater 19,90
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung 500GB Serie 840 EVO Basic interne SSD-Festplatte
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Frozen Ground [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Sherlock Holmes Edition [Blu-ray] [Special Collector's Edition]
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Fringe - Die komplette Serie (29 Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 duo Network Kit
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 1 Jahr / 3 PCs
- 14 Uhr: Hyundai Pocket Scan tragbarer A4 Dokumentenscanner
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Iron Man 3 [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit
- 18 Uhr: Karcher BT 4130-B Mobiler Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Resident Evil 1-5 Collectors Box [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Iron Man 3 (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Freeway Bluetooth Kfz Freisprecheinrichtung
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X10 Digitalkamera


----------



## 3-way (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 840 Evo 500GB gibt es nicht für 209 Euro. Wäre auch zu schön.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Die 840 Evo 500GB gibt es nicht für 209 Euro. Wäre auch zu schön.


 
Doch gibt es definitiv noch, irgendwo hast du also falsch geklickt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Die 840 Evo 500GB gibt es nicht für 209 Euro. Wäre auch zu schön.


 
Bei Amazon ist sie im Angebot, aber wahrscheinlich sind schon alle Exemplare reserviert/vergriffen. Aber keine Sorge, bis in ein paar Tagen wird sie sowieso für den Preis zu haben sein. 

Die 840er Evo mit 1Tb bekommt man schon ab 392€: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE1T0BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und selbst wenn die Version mit 500GB bei Amazon vergriffen ist, bekommt man sie woanders schon für 215€. Immerhin ist die TB-Variante auch um 30€ gefallen. Da wird die 500er bald folgen. 

Und auch bei Crucial sind die Preise gerade am Purzeln. Die M500 mit 480GB ist seit letzter Woche um immerhin 16€ gefallen und kostet jetzt 188€. 

Man kann also getrost davon ausgehen, dass die Samsung 840 Evo mit 500GB in spätestens einer Woche überall für 200€ zu haben ist.

Edit: Bei Amazon sind jetzt 82% der 840 Evo 500GB reserviert. Wer sich jetzt noch ein Exemplar reserviert, hat wohl schlechte Karten.


----------



## 3-way (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mir zeigt Amazon 236,26 Euro an.

Zwei davon wären im Raid 0 schneller als eine TB-SSD.


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hai bei Expert gibts die Wiiu (Premium oder Zelda Edition) für 199€. Leider nur noch im Laden und nicht (mehr) online. Aber immerhin!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Mir zeigt Amazon 236,26 Euro an.
> 
> Zwei davon wären im Raid 0 schneller als eine TB-SSD.


 
Du musst diese Seite aufrufen und dort sofort auf "*In den Einkaufswagen*" klicken, ohne auf das Produkt selbst zu klicken, dann klappts auch:
http://www.amazon.de/Sonderangebote...454&linkCode=ur2&node=872398&site-redirect=de


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Mir zeigt Amazon 236,26 Euro an.
> 
> Zwei davon wären im Raid 0 schneller als eine TB-SSD.


 
Kannst du damit überhaupt was anfangen? Fazit: RAID 0 im Windows-Alltagseinsatz nicht schneller als eine einzelne SSD - Einzelne SSD oder SSD-RAID?


----------



## 3-way (10. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sowas! Danke für die Info, habe ich auch noch nicht gewusst dass Amazon zwei Preise gleichzeitig aktiv hält.


----------



## Rayken (11. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Geile Sache dem Kunden freuts das sich Samsung und Crucial und all die anderen SSD Hersteller ne Preisschlacht liefern

Die Preise fallen ja echt merklich schnell...hätte ich das mal hier mal früher gesehen hätt ich meinen gratis Saturn Gutschein nicht für ne 256GB Version ausgegeben-.-


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Crucial M500 120-GB-SSD (58,95)
*NEU* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (97,87)
 *NEU* - Crucial M500 480-GB-SSD (201,99)
*NEU* - Sparen Sie 44% beim Kauf von Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 und Premiere Elements 12

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Benq 720p-Beamer 399,90
*TIPP*              - 10 Uhr: Kampfstern Galactica - Die komplette Serie [13 DVDs] 29,97
- 10 Uhr: Shaun das Schaf - Fan Edition (Pop-Up Verpackung inkl. 6 Meisterschaf-Spots) [4 DVDs] 18,97
*TIPP*              - 10 Uhr: Jack the Ripper - Das Ungeheuer von London [Special Edition] 6,97
*TIPP*              - 14 Uhr: Wir sind die Millers [Blu-ray]
*TIPP*              - 14 Uhr: Dark Shadows - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 14 Uhr: Grey's Anatomy: Die jungen Ärzte - Die komplette 8. Staffel
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Die Monster Uni (Steelbook) (Bonus-Disc + Blu-ray 2D) [Blu-ray 3D] 
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha R-S500 Stereo Receiver (Apple iPhone/iPod/Bluetooth kompatibel, 2x 105 Watt)
*TIPP*              - 18 Uhr: Tim Burton Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Gossip Girl - Die komplette Serie (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [30 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Rubinrot [Blu-ray]


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, mSATA 6Gb/s (MZ-MTE1T0BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung 840 Evo als mSata für knappe 420€!


----------



## dynastes (11. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die M500er sind echt ziemlich attraktiv ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Die Monster Uni [Blu-ray] (11,49)
*NEU* - Ralph reichts [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Crucial M500 120-GB-SSD (57,49)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (95,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Zurück in die Vergangenheit (Die komplette Serie) [22 DVDs] [Limited Edition] 94,97
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: M.A.S.K. - Die komplette Serie, Episoden 1-75 [8 DVDs] 29,97
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Arrow - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] 29,97
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt: Die komplette erste Staffel [2 DVDs] 
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt: Die komplette zweite Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Seelen [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Heat - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die nackte Kanone - Box-Set [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V475 Netzwerk AV-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Prinzessin Fantaghirò: Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Summer Wars (2 DVDs) [Deluxe Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Magnat Multimedia Heimkinosystem 2100 Digital


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vielleicht für einige interessant: die Sapphire R9 290 Tri X ist bei ZackZack für 369€ inkl. Versand im Angebot.... ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Die Mumie - Trilogy: Die Mumie + Die Mumie kehrt zurück + Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers [Blu-ray] (13,95)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (4,99)
*NEU* - Die Monster Uni [Blu-ray] (11,49)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Crucial M500 120-GB-SSD (57,49)
*GÜNSTIGER* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (94,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X 369,00
- 16-GB-SDHC-Karte Class 10 8,99
- 10 Uhr: Keine Gnade für Dad (Grounded for Life) - Die Komplettbox mit allen 91 Folgen auf 13 DVDs 33,97
- 10 Uhr: Yamaha MCR-755 Mikro-Komponentensystem 393,00
- 10 Uhr: Die Harald Schmidt Show - Die ersten 100 Jahre: 1995-2003 [7 DVDs] 14,97
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend 128GB interne Solid State Drive
- 14 Uhr: Cabstone SoundBox Bluetooth tragbarer Lautsprecher
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette Serie (Cigarette Box mit allen Folgen auf 18 DVDs)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hangover 3 Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18 Uhr: LG ND8630 Dual Dockingstation (AirPlay, Bluetooth) silber
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Monster und Aliens [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Sony RDP-X200IPN Bluetooth Docking-Lautsprecher für Apple
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Canon PowerShot G15 Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Heco Victa 701 (Stück) ebony black


----------



## _VFB_ (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Vielleicht für einige interessant: die Sapphire R9 290 Tri X ist bei ZackZack für 369€ inkl. Versand im Angebot.... ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


 
Ich finds irgendwie lustig. Die Karte ist nur 10€ billiger als auf Geizhals und geht trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot weg xD


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lieferbar (binnen 4 Tagen) inklusive Versand: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 403,89€ -> macht bei mir ~35€ Ersparnis.


----------



## danomat (13. März 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Lieferbar (binnen 4 Tagen) inklusive Versand: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 403,89€ -> macht bei mir ~35€ Ersparnis.


Das ist die oc version


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Du hast recht, bei der Standardversion sieht es aber auch nicht besser aus:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Pixmania fällt als unseriöser Händler raus.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Diablo 3 für 19,99 €. 
https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/produ...d3_sale_mar_email&utm_campaign=d3_sale_mar_eu


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.03.2014:*

*NEU* - South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit (39,95) Release 27. März
*NEU* - Bis zu 80 Prozent Rabatt auf Rockstar Games bei Steam
*NEU* - Mars Attacks! Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (14,99)
*NEU* - Die Mumie - Trilogy: Die Mumie + Die Mumie kehrt zurück + Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers [Blu-ray] (12,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 500 8GB USB-Stick USB 2.0
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Superstar [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Parkland - Das Attentat auf John F. Kennedy [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Boss - Die komplette 1.Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300W Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Die Brontë Collection (6 Disc Set) [Collector's Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: The Departed - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 14 Uhr: Philips Fidelio X1/00 Premium HiFi-Stereokopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Ein Mann will nach oben [5 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: LG ND5630 Dual Dockingstation (AirPlay, Bluetooth) silber
- 14 Uhr: AKG K518 LE DJ Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Man of Steel Ultimate Collectors Edition [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Man of Steel 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Police Academy Collection (7 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Karcher UR 1320BT Bluetooth-Uhrenradio
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V675 Netzwerk AV-Receiver
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Bravestarr - Die komplette Serie (Episoden 1-65 + Pilotfilm) [4 DVDs]


----------



## valandil (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Verdammt.. die M500 als SSD im Ultrabook wird immer attraktiver


----------



## PCGH_Markus (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.03.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Braun Oral-B TriZone 3000 elektrische Zahnbürste 
- 10 Uhr: Leonardo Di Caprio Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 
- 10 Uhr: Xena: Warrior Princess - Staffel 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [37 DVDs] 
- 10 Uhr: Hercules: The Legendary Journeys - Komplett-Package, Staffel 1-6 [34 DVDs] 
- 10 Uhr: Brave Story - Ein Abenteuer jenseits der Realität [2 DVDs] [Deluxe Edition] 
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 510G 32GB USB-Stick 
- 14 Uhr: Bud Spencer - Die grosse Plattfuss-Box [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: The Twilight Zone - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: The Twilight Zone - Die gesamte erste Staffel [6 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V475 Netzwerk AV-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: House at the End of the Street - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: V wie Vendetta - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Pawn - Wem kannst du vertrauen? [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Philips Fidelio DS1200 Stereo-Lautsprecher für iPod/iPhone
- 18 Uhr: Cabstone SoundStand Bluetooth


----------



## Rayken (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



valandil schrieb:


> Verdammt.. die M500 als SSD im Ultrabook wird immer attraktiver


 
Warte noch maximal ein halbes Jahr dann gibts die 500GB Versionen für unter 150€.


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

habe mir Max Payne 3 bei Steam geholt , ich finde das es ein schnäppchen ist . mit allen DLC unter 20 euro


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn man den MP nicht spielen will sind die DLCs Verschwendung von Geld.


----------



## Murdoch (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> habe mir Max Payne 3 bei Steam geholt , ich finde das es ein schnäppchen ist . mit allen DLC unter 20 euro


 
Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber 1. Geschnittene Version und 2. Man muss immer mit dem rockstar social Club verbunden sein zum spielen. 

Diesen möchte ich mir nicht auch noch rein hauen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (16. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.03.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 16GB Speicherkarte 2er Pack
- 10 Uhr: Mavericks - Lebe deinen Traum [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Side Effects - Tödliche Nebenwirkungen [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 (S) 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [17 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Conjuring [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
- 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D
- 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition 
- 18 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (19 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
- 18 Uhr: Die wilden Siebziger - Die Komplettbox mit allen 200 Folgen auf 32 DVDs
- 18 Uhr: Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Komplettbox Staffel 1-5 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V675 Netzwerk AV-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz 
- 18 Uhr: Pioneer VSX-S310-S Slim Mehrkanal-Receiver silber 
- 18 Uhr: Sony ZSBTY52C.CED portable Boombox (FM-Tuner, Bluetooth, USB) schwarz


----------



## SloofFoGnik (16. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified  gibt's bei Saturn.de auf DVD zum selben Preis.
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified Action PC PC Games günstig bei SATURN bestellen


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Metro Last Light für 6,99€ bei Steam:

https://store.steampowered.com/mobileapp/43160/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Diablo III + Steelbook gratis (16,97)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, 12 Uhr mittags - High Noon, Million Dollar Baby)
*NEU* - 21 & Over [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (24,97)
*NEU* - The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (19 Discs) (69,99)
*NEU* - Fringe - Die komplette Serie (29 Discs) (49,97)
*NEU* - Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning Download (4,97 USK 18)
*NEU* - Dragon Age: Origins Download (3,97 USK 18)
*NEU* - Dragon Age II (uncut) Download (4,97 USK 18)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie Download (14,97 USK 18)
*NEU* - Tropico Trilogy [Download] (7,97)
*NEU* - Tropico 3 [Download] (3,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 Grafikkarte 189,90
- Samsung Laserdrucker 119,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4226T KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 99,00
- 14 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025 Farblaserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: HP Scanjet G3110 Flachbett-Fotoscanner (4.800 x 9.600 dpi, Dia)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Ricoh GR Digital IV Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Becker Professional 50 LMU
- 18 Uhr: Panasonic HC-V510EG-K Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 128GB
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha R-S500 Stereo Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Nextbase In Car Cam 202 Autounfallkamera


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ACHTUNG BEI DRAGON AGE II CODES VIA AMAZON!

Habe heute mehrere solche Codes bezogen in Rücksprache mit Amazon. Von 5 zugesendeten Keys hat NICHT EINER funktioniert, da alle schon in Verwendung!  Da der Support von Amazon mir keine weitere (eigentlich nie gemachte) Reklamation des Downloadcodes ermöglichen wird und der 5. der letzte wäre den sie noch zurücknehmen, bin ich in korrespondenz mit EA getreten. Ein Desaster was EA an Support bietet! Über 45Min Wartezeit bei höllisch nerviger Wartemelodie und dann überzogene Bedingungen um die Sache nachzuverfolgen... mehr Ärger als die Sache wert ist! Naja, will DA2 endlich mal zocken und nehm das jetzt in kauf aber jeder der problemlos loszocken möchte ohne Aufwand, dem kann ich nur abraten hier zuzuschlagen.

LG

Markus


----------



## Zecke01 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hallo,

bei dem Keyhändler G2Play gibt es Thief(Steam KEY) sogar für 14,99€ !!
So kann man nochmal 2€ sparren.

MfG Zecke01


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> ACHTUNG BEI DRAGON AGE II CODES VIA AMAZON!
> 
> Habe heute mehrere solche Codes bezogen in Rücksprache mit Amazon. Von 5 zugesendeten Keys hat NICHT EINER funktioniert, da alle schon in Verwendung!  Da der Support von Amazon mir keine weitere (eigentlich nie gemachte) Reklamation des Downloadcodes ermöglichen wird und der 5. der letzte wäre den sie noch zurücknehmen, bin ich in korrespondenz mit EA getreten. Ein Desaster was EA an Support bietet! Über 45Min Wartezeit bei höllisch nerviger Wartemelodie und dann überzogene Bedingungen um die Sache nachzuverfolgen... mehr Ärger als die Sache wert ist! Naja, will DA2 endlich mal zocken und nehm das jetzt in kauf aber jeder der problemlos loszocken möchte ohne Aufwand, dem kann ich nur abraten hier zuzuschlagen.
> 
> ...


 
na das wäre doch mal ein Thema wert für die PCG(-h) Zeitung oder?


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sapphire AMD Radeon R9 290 (4096 MB) Grafikkarte + Garantie | eBay für 299€ (5,90 Versand) & 4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Mindstar) für 399€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] (16,97)
*NEU* - Superhelden & Comicverfilmungen bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Iron Man 3 für 9,97 oder in 3D für 13,97, The Dark Knight Rises 9,97)
*TOP-TIPP* 			 - Diablo III + Steelbook gratis (16,97)
*NEU* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (94,64)


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS64GSDU1 Class 10 UHS-I Premium SDXC 64GB Speicherkarte 27,95
- 14 Uhr: Lytro Lichtfeldkamera (8GB) verschiedene Farben
- 14 Uhr: Cabstone SoundBox Bluetooth schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick
- 18 Uhr: HDPRO 1 Full HD Action Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: Mantona Stativ Scout inkl. Kugelkopf mit Schnellwechselplatte
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat StereoMan Bluetooth Stereo Kopfhörer rot
- 18 Uhr: Olympus PEN E-PM2 Systemkamera Kit inkl. 14-42mm Objektiv


----------



## Rayken (18. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Woher diese ganzen Download Codes herkommen kann man als Kunde heutzutage ja gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Ob diese Legal, Illegal bzw. schon im Gebrauch waren läßt sich als Kunde immer schwer nachweisen bzw. nur mit 
Aufwand direkt beim Publisher.

Im Fall von Amazon würd ich sagen das da einfach nicht korrekt getrackt wurde welche Codes schon rausgegeben wurden,
bzw. Amazon selber schon eine benutzte Liste von Codes übergeben wurde von wo auch immer...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rayken schrieb:


> Woher diese ganzen Download Codes herkommen kann man als Kunde heutzutage ja gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen.



MMOGA:

"MMOGA Ltd.
16/F Kowloon Building
Nathan Road 555, Kowloon
[Hong Kong]

Tel.:+852 8191 4934(KEIN SUPPORT)

Vertretungsberechtigter Geschäftsführer der MMOGA Ltd.: Liuxi Deng
Sitz der Gesellschaft: Hong Kong
Registrierungsnummer: 1112091"

G2A:
"G2A.COM SP. z o. o. (Ltd.) ul. Moniuszki 26/7 31-523 Kraków, Polska
Tel.: + 48 22 22 8 21 21  email: support@g2a.com
KRS: 0000363322  NIP: 6762422501  Regon: 121244889"

Dürfte ja alles gesagt sein ^^ Ich rate davon ab


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

Da ist gar nichts gesagt, da stehen 2 Anschriften. Hab ich schon mehrfach genutzt und keine Beanstandungen gehabt. Jetzt du, oder erzählt mir hier der Pfarrer was vom Kinder kriegen???


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich kann dir eins sagen, was ich aus sicherer Quelle weiß:

Die Region Locked-Keys werden "geknackt" ... das sollte einem genug Denkstoff geben ^^

@OT beendet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.03.2014:*

*NEU + LIEFERBAR* 			 - Google Chromecast HDMI Streaming Media Player  (35,00) Streaming von Anwendungen wie YouTube, Google Play, Watchever,  Maxdome und Chrome an ein TV-Gerät mit HDMI-Anschluss. Unterstützt  Windows 7, Windows 8, Mac OS, Android, iOS und Chrome OS.
*TIPP* - Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] (16,97)
*TIPP* - Superhelden & Comicverfilmungen bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. Iron Man 3 für 9,97 oder in 3D für 13,97, The Dark Knight Rises 9,97)
*TOP-TIPP* 			 - Diablo III + Steelbook gratis (16,97)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Risen 3 Titan Lords (PC) (49,99) Release 15.08.
*TIPP* 			 - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Star Trek Teil 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10)  				Nur 6,66 Euro pro Blu-ray


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- LED-Fahrradbeleuchtung 5,49 inkl. Versand
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GWSDHC10 32GB Class 10 WI-FI SDHC Speicherkarte
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router 
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 256GB
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025nw Farblaserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 64GB Speicherstick
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Philips Fidelio X1/00 Premium HiFi-Stereokopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Pioneer HTP-103 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Canon EOS 100D SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. EF-S 18-55mm


----------



## Laudian (19. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ist der in Deutschland ausgelieferte Chromecast identisch mit der US Variante ? Oder ist die Netflix App auf dem deutschen Chromecast garnicht installiert ? Beim AppleTV reicht es ja schon die Sprache zu ändern damit die Netflix App erscheint, wäre schön wenn das beim Chromecast auch so einfach wäre.


----------



## appleandy3 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

PS4 bei Amazon.de Lieferbar. 

PlayStation 4 - Konsole: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## OldGameZocker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



appleandy3 schrieb:


> PS4 bei Amazon.de Lieferbar.
> 
> PlayStation 4 - Konsole: Amazon.de: Games


 
Nach kurzer Zeit auch wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Preissenkungen bei PCGH-PCs - Jetzt bis zu 120 Euro sparen
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PS4 (27,99) USK 18
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Xbox One (29,95) USK 18
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Thor - The Dark Kingdom [Blu-ray] (14,99)
*JETZT VERFÜGBAR* - Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle (Limited Edition, exkl. bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (18,79) - Release 20.03.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Microsoft Windows 8 Pro (32-/64-Bit, Upgrade, deutsch) 69,90
- 10 Uhr: Asus UX302LG 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Zenbook 1.199,00
- 12 Uhr: Samsung Xpress SL-M2675FN Monolaser-Multifunktionsdrucker 119,90
- 14 Uhr: Transcend 8GB Dual Channel Kit 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
- 14 Uhr: Cabstone SoundStand Bluetooth schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo HT-S9405THX Netzwerkreceiver/Lautsprecherpaket
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Bluspeaker (Bluetooth), schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone 16 GB verschiedene Farben
- 18 Uhr: Sony RDP-XF300IPN Docking-Speaker für iPhone 5
- 18 Uhr: AKG K551 Over-Ear Kopfhörer


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hallo Mitmenschen und Leser ! 

Leider habe ich diese Schnäppchenseite nicht hier entdeckt : Bundelstars

Ab un zu mal kaufe ich mir ein Bundle spiele . Natürlich geht es nach geschmack . Für die Paar Euro´s macht man auch keine Fehler .

Teilweise bekommt man für 2-3 euro auch ein Bundle ,wo online Währung dabei ist . 

BSP : Warframe 500 Platin (20 euro)+ 8 weitere spiele für 2,99 EUR
        APB Reloadet war auch schon dabei .

Ich habe diese seite als Lesezeichen und schau ab und zu mal rein .

Gekauft habe ich schon 3 mal dort . Alles Vertrauenswürdig . 


Ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderen helfen . 


Gruß SaftSpalte



P:S , auf de Homeseite sind Einzelspiele und oben Auf *Bundle* ,gibs dann Spielepakete !


----------



## PCGH_Markus (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.03.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set
- 10 Uhr: AKG K551 Over-Ear Kopfhörer
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer (120 Watt) silber
- 10 Uhr: Yamaha Piano Craft 840 Kompaktanlage
- 10 Uhr: Acer H5380BD 720p 3D DLP-Projektor (1.280 x 720) weiß
- 14 Uhr: Belkin FlipBlade Halter für Tablet PCs
- 14 Uhr: Sony BDV-N9100WB 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System
- 14 Uhr: Brother HL-2130 Mono Laserdrucker (A4 - 2400 x 600dpi)
- 14 Uhr: AKG K518 LE Kopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Acer Aspire V3-771G 43,9 cm (17,3") Notebook schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist für Wii U
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V7-582PG 39,6 cm (15,6") Ultrabook schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> 4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Mindstar) für 399€


Jetzt nur noch 359,10€


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer kauft im Referenzdesign?


----------



## WLP-Esser (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@icedaft
Ich mag das Referenzdesign vom Design her  (Auch wenn's Kühlungstechnisch eine Katastrophe ist)


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer kauft im Referenzdesign?


 Die die den Kühler wechseln wollen.


----------



## Murdoch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer kauft im Referenzdesign?


 
Die, die sli mit oder ohne wakü fahren wollen?


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn man taub ist ja. Kühlerwechsel ist ein Argument.


----------



## WLP-Esser (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Waaaaas waaaas hat er gesagt?


----------



## Murdoch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn man taub ist ja. Kühlerwechsel ist ein Argument.


 
Nä. Für deine Anwendung vielleicht. 

Gibt viele die Zocken mit Kopphörern und brauchen aber ne vernünftige Abwärme. 

Die Luftverwirbler sind da sehr kontraproduktiv. 

Ich habe alles selbst getestet. Rev Design  ist besser als der ruf. Ok die Amdswsind bisl lauter als die anderen...


----------



## L-Patrick (22. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein direkter Vergleich zum "Föhn" und/oder zur GTX 480 wäre mal genial


----------



## PCGH_Markus (23. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.03.2014:

NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Pioneer VSX-528 K 199,00, NBA 2K14 PS4 u. Xbox One je 30,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 1TB externe Festplatte 2,5", USB 3.0 grau-grün 59,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set 
- 10 Uhr: Sony RDP-X200IPN Bluetooth Docking-Speaker für iPhone 5 
- 10 Uhr: LG PA72G LED-Beamer (3D, WiDi, ECO) weiß
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Kanal-AV-Netzwerk-Receiver 
- 14 Uhr: Nintendo Wii U Konsole Premium 32GB inkl. The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker HD
- 14 Uhr: Sony BDP-S5100 Blu-ray-Player
- 14 Uhr: Onkyo HT-S9405THX Netzwerkreceiver/Lautsprecherpaket
- 14 Uhr: HP Officejet 4620 e-All-in-One Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: TechniSat Bluspeaker (Bluetooth, 20W, weiß)
- 14 Uhr: Technisat DigiCorder ISIO C HDTV TWIN-Kabelreceiver
- 14 Uhr: LG BH6230C 3D Blu-Ray 2.1 Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Garmin Nüvi 3590LMT Navigationsgerät
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone 16 GB black-mist
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V375 AV-Receiver


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Blu-rays je 7,97 EUR und versandkostenfrei (u. a. 300, Eraser, Sherlock Holmes, Blade Runner, Minority Report, Moon)
*NEU* - Action und Science Fiction: Blu-rays je 7,97 EUR (u. a. Westworld, Mad Max 2, Troja, Resident Evil, Driven, Hulk)
*NEU* - Kultfilme und Klassiker auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. 12 Uhr mittags 9,97, Grüne Tomaten 9,97, Pi 9,97, Der Soldat James Ryan 8,97)
*NEU* - Sanctum [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Kokowääh 2 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Resident Evil: Retribution [Blu-ray 3D] (14,97)
*NEU* - True Blood - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [Blu-ray] (23,97)
*NEU* - Odd Thomas [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Odd Thomas - Steelbook [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. Der Tatortreiniger, Battlestar Galactica, A-Team, Miamic Vice)
*NEU* - True Blood - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [5 DVDs] (14,97)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Diablo III: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) (ab 39,98)
*TIPP* - Diablo III + Steelbook gratis (15,00)
*NEU* - Anno 1404 Download (6,97)
*NEU* - Anno 1404: Venedig (AddOn) (6,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (4,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Most Wanted Download (8,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: The Run Download (8,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Rivals Download (20,97)
*NEU* - Dark Souls Download (7,97)
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year Download (7,97)
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition Download (19,97)
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Download (16,15)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.03.2014:*

*5 EURO GÜNSTIGER UND HEUTE RELEASE* - Diablo III: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) (ab 34,99)
*NEU* - InFamous Second Son PS4 (63,91) *Grafik-Hit für PS4 jetzt 6 Euro günstiger!*
*NEU* - Game of Thrones Staffel 3 (Drachenbox) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (99,99)
*NEU* - Big Trouble in Little China [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*GEHEIMTIPP* 			 - Goat Simulator - Ziegen-Simulator (9,99) Release 11.4.
*NUR NOCH HEUTE* 			 - Film-Schnäppchen bei Amazon -  				Titel für 30 EUR kaufen u. zusätzlich 5 EUR sparen! 

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Xpress M2070W Monolaser-Multifunktionsgerät 119,90
- 10 Uhr: LG ND5630 Dual Dockingstation (AirPlay, Bluetooth) 129,00
- 10 Uhr: ViewSonic PJD5533w DLP-Projektor 339,00
- 10 Uhr: AKG K551 Over-Ear Kopfhörer 99,00
- 14 Uhr: LG 22EA63V-P 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: LG 27MA53D 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-TV-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDVEF1100 2.1 Blu-Ray Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: LG BH7220B 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.03.2014:*

*WIEDER LIEFERBAR* - Diablo III: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) Collector's Edition (79,98)
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Download (9,97)
*AB HEUTE VERFÜGBAR * 			- Games Music History - Computec Edition, Vol. 1 (9,89)
*NEU* - 20 Prozent Cashback auf ausgewählte Gigabyte-Boards


*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung S24C350H 60,96cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor 125,90
- 10 Uhr: Packard Bell Viseo 273Dbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor 160,00
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire V7-582PG 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Ultrabook schwarz 888,00
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router (3G) 37,90
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Jugger 2.1 Subwoofer System
- 14 Uhr: Philips DCB3270W/10 Mini Stereoanlage mit Dockingstation
- 14 Uhr: LG 29EA93-P 73,7 cm (29 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: LG 23EA63V 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) LED-Monitor schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Sony BDV-N8100WB 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: Afterglow Wireless Headset Blau für PS3, Xbox 360


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warum wird die Crucial M500 bei den *Hardware-Spartipps* mit "- 01. Crucial M500 240GB - €   89,65" gibt ??


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Böse Zungen würden meinen wegen der Partnerschaft zwischen Alternate und PCGH...


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Du meinst zwischen Computec und Alternate


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja meine ich. Hätte ich aber Computec geschrieben, hätte irgend jemand wieder gefragt, wer das denn sein soll. Deshalb habe ich der Einfachheit einfach PCGH geschrieben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Auch wieder richtig


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate Outlet: Mhh schon wieder Alternate? 

Wer das Outlet noch nicht kennt: 

- Rückläufer oder Outlet Artikel
- meistens Neuwertig bzw. Neu, ohne bzw. mit beschädigter OVP
- eventuell ohne Zubehör
- Hammer Preise
- Einzelprodukte, schnell vergriffen
- teilweise nur 1 Jahr Gewährleistung via Alternate

Alle Preise ohne Porto!

VP=Vergleichspreis via Geizhals

*Gehäuse:*
Corsair Obsidian 550D @ 83,90€ ("Die Verpackung der Ware ist beschädigt.")
VP 113,77€

*Mainboard:*
ASRock Z77 Pro3 @ 39,99€ ("Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des Artikels; Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert; Hinweis: I/O Blende fehlt")
VP 67,68€

ASRock Z77E-ITX @ 51,90€ ("Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des  Artikels; Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert; Hinweis: I/O Blende  fehlt")
VP 89,89€

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 @ 81,90€ ("Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des  Artikels; Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert")
VP (letzter Preis) 154€

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H @ 91,90€ ("Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des   Artikels; Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert; Hinweis: I/O Blende   fehlt")
VP (billigster letzter Preis) 149,90€

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH @ 73,90€ ("Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des  Artikels; Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert")
VP (billigster letzter Preis) 155,90€

GIGABYTE X79-UD3 @ 92,90€ ("Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des    Artikels; Der Artikel wird ohne Zubehör geliefert; Hinweis: I/O Blende    fehlt")
VP (billigster letzter Preis) 142,00€

*Netzteil:*
Sharkoon SHA550M Bronze @ 20,99€ ("Die Verpackung der Ware ist leicht beschädigt; Es befinden sich geringfügige Schönheitsfehler auf der Oberfläche des Artikels; Mitgeliefertes Zubehör: Netzkabel, komplettes Kabelmanagement")
VP (billigster letzter Preis) 44,98€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur mal eben das I/O Shield kann locker mal eben 15 Taler kosten incl. Shipping und wenn man das aufaddiert ist es bei einem Jahr Garantie auch kein Schnäppchen mehr. Beim Gehäuse kann es auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert sein


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja, muss man auch genau betrachten, je nach dem um welchen Hersteller es geht regeln das einige sehr kulant.
Hab hier im Forum ein gebrauchtes Corsair 650D erstanden, Front war nach Transport leicht beschädigt und ich wollte eine neue kaufen (39,99$ +Versand). Schlussendlich hab ich über den Support sogar ohne Rechnungsbeleg eine neue Front, völlig kostenfrei erhalten. 

Kommt eben stark auf den Hersteller an, gibt da sehr Kulante Firmen.

Aber ein I/O Shield für 15€, schon so passiert? War das aus Platin?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent Download (4,95)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 12 Uhr: CM Storm Pulse-R Gaming Headset
- 14 Uhr: HP Scanjet 200 Flachbett-Fotoscanner (2.400 x 4.800 dpi)
- 14 Uhr: Brother HL-1110 A4 monochrom Laserdrucker
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 I Extra kleiner In-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: HP Officejet 4620 e-All-in-One Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsdrucker
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat DIGIT ISIO S1 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver
- 18 Uhr: Philips Fidelio X1/00 Premium HiFi-Stereokopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone 16 GB white-frost
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Frage ist, ob jeder ein I/O Shield brauch 

Ich habe mein Z77X-UD4H dort für rund 70€ erstanden.
Halt ohne OVP und I/O Shield. Mich stört das nicht und dafür war es ein super Preis!
Mein Brocken 2 genau so, Artikel neu, komplettes Zubehör, Verpackung kaputt, 20€ bezahlt.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auch hier möchte ich noch einmal auf den Outlet hinweisen, ich kann davon nur abraten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/326071-alternate-outlet.html#post6282129


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Link funzt net.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Stimmt, eben hatte das Forum etwas Schluckauf, hier nochmal der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/326071-alternate-outlet.html#post6282129


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also wie gesagt, ich hatte bisher keine Probleme und habe dort öfters schon etwas bestellt.
Weiß ich nicht, ob ich nur Glück hatte oder du nur Pech.


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The called link is incorrect.

			Please contact the webmaster of this page.


	Der von Ihnen gewählte Link ist fehlerhaft.

			Wenden Sie sich bitte an den Betreiber der Seite.


		Troubleshooting:

		The partner is not permitted for this web site.
The used partner code is incorrect.

		Mögliche Fehlerursachen:

		Der Partner ist nicht für die Zielseite zugelassen.
			Der verwendete Partnercode ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Iwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht.
Sein Link war am Anfang ok, jetzt hat sich "http://ad.zanox.com" iwie mit eingeschlichen...


----------



## JJ Walker (27. März 2014)

diecheckernudel schrieb:


> Iwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht.
> Sein Link war am Anfang ok, jetzt hat sich "http://ad.zanox.com" iwie mit eingeschlichen...



Allso bei funzen beide links ohne probleme.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hach das ist doch eine Seuche mit diesem Forum X(

Das hier ist der direktlink:
http://geizhals.at/?sb=369,,276907

Und da Forenlinks ja neuerdings nicht mehr unterstützt werden, einmal manuell:
Forum -> Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen -> Sonstige Hardware -> Alternate Outlet
Ich hoffe ihr findet es, ich geh derweil mal oben meckern ^^


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich glaube, ich muss mir mal an meine eigene Nase fassen...
Zanox scheint bei mir zu sein -.-

:EDIT: Oder doch nicht? So ein Scheiß, iwas läuft hier verdammt noch mal schief ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich lasse es gerade prüfen. Vielleicht hängt es mit dem DDOS-Angriff zusammen.

Edit: Scheint wieder zu gehen, oder?


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Leider nicht


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dito, die Links scheinen schon richtig zu sein, jedoch werden sie nach ca. 1-2 Sekunden umgeändert.

"http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/326071-alternate-outlet.html#post6282129"

zu

"http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?27173444C5278727&zpar0=[[forum]]&ULP=[[http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/326071-alternate-outlet.html#post6282129?partner=dezanoxtextlink&campaign=AF/DeZanox/Textlinks/Alternate]]"


----------



## JJ Walker (27. März 2014)

Also mit meinem handy funktionieren doch alle links.


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mhh ich stelle mal Vermutungen an.

Dieses Zanox ist eine Marketing Agentur, wo man anscheinend sich als Partner verlinken kann.
Also Computec ist bei Zanox eingetragen, und immer, wenn man über PCGH auf Alternate geht, wird im Hintergrund Zanox aktiviert.
Dafür bekommt Computec vllt Geld. Die Verlinkung scheint aber momentan im A**** zu sein.
Also wird iwie aktiviert, sobald im Link Alternate vorkommt.

Wäre so meine eigene Erklärung.

http://www.partnerprogrammefinden.de/zanox/alternate/de5f155b413b65fdad3c0d477023de8e/

:EDIT: Jup hab gar nicht mal so falsch gedacht.
http://www.zanox.com/de/publisher/jetzt-starten/starter-kit/index.html

Wobei "Der Neue" Computec ist und "jemand aus dem passenden Programm" Alternate ist.

PS: Ist ja auf einmal so ruhig hier


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vielleicht geht ja der Link, wenn der ver*Bitly*ed wird 

Alternate Outlet


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der klappt.

Ich hab ja nix dagegen, dass ihr bisse was von Alternate abbekommt 
Mir war nur vorhin langweilig


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sollte trotzdem nicht sein, dass solche Links umgewandelt werden. Unsere Programmierer sind schon dran der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen


----------



## Scorphet (27. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dead Space - Von 9.99€ auf KOSTENLOS - bis 8. Mai

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dead-space-ANW.html


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Problem mit dem Foren-Link und Alternate im Topic sollte jetzt nicht mehr auftauchen. 
Ggfs. bitte mal STRG + R drücken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



diecheckernudel schrieb:


> Mhh ich stelle mal Vermutungen an.
> 
> Dieses Zanox ist eine Marketing Agentur, wo man anscheinend sich als Partner verlinken kann.
> Also Computec ist bei Zanox eingetragen, und immer, wenn man über PCGH auf Alternate geht, wird im Hintergrund Zanox aktiviert.
> ...


 
Nee, ist gar nicht ruhig hier.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (91,90 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon Download (3,99)

*• Caseking-Jubiläumsangebote *(bis 30.03. oder solange Vorrat reicht)
- MSI Dual Mega Epower 500HD Black Series (24,90 anstatt 39,90)
- BitFenix Colossus M Micro-ATX Gehäuse RED/BLUE/GREEN LED (79,90 anstatt 99,90)
- Team Group Xtreem Series White, DDR3-2400, CL10 - 16 GB Kit (119,90 anstatt 134,90)
- Gigabyte Z87X-OC Force, Intel Z87 Mainboard - Sockel 1150 (199,90 anstatt 354,90)
- ASUS Xonar D2X/XDT Soundkarte, 7.1 Channel Surround, PCI-E x1 (99,90 anstatt 129,90)
- MSI Radeon R9 290X Gaming 4G, 4096 MB DDR5, DP, HDMI, DVI (449,90 anstatt 479,90)
- NZXT HAVIK 120 CPU-Kühler - 120mm (32,90 anstatt 59,90)
- Zalman Z11 Plus Midi-Tower - schwarz (47,90 anstatt 59,90)
- Plextor M5M Series mSATA SSD, mSATA 6G - 128 GB (69,90 anstatt 79,90)
- CK Gaming Supply 760, Intel Edition (849,90 anstatt 577,90)
- LG 27EA83-D 27-Zoll-TFT (577,90 anstatt 649,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Apple iPhone 5S 16 GB 499,00
- 10 Uhr: Viewsonic Full-HD-Beamer inkl. 3D Brille und Blu-ray Wolverine 599,90
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 16GB Speicherkarte
- 10 Uhr: Brother HL-2130 Mono Laserdrucker (A4 - 2400x600dpi)
- 10 Uhr: Acer B276HULymiidprz 69cm (27 Zoll) IPS High Resolution
- 14 Uhr: Hewlett Packard M127fn LaserJet Pro Laser-Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Philips SHP8000/10 Hifi-Kopfhörer mit Bügel 40mm, schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Philips SB5200G tragbarer Bluetooth Speaker , grau
- 14 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 128GB
- 14 Uhr: MusicMan TXX3809 mini Wireless Soundstation BT-X2
- 14 Uhr: Samsung S24C350H 60,96cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Brother ADS-2100 Duplex-Dokumentenscanner
- 15 Uhr: Xbox One inkl. Titanfall
- 18 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Evo ZxR Wireless-Headset
- 18 Uhr: Crystal Head Vodka Rolling Stones Limited Edition
- 18 Uhr: Hama Wi-Fi-Datenleser, mit Akku zum mobilen Einsatz


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist ja mal geil, ich zahle doch immer gerne mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wir geben das mal an Caseking weiter


----------



## Rayken (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schade keine Sockel 2011 Mainboards bei der Caseking 33% Rabattaktion dabei


----------



## grenn-CB (28. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@Rayken
Bei Caseking nicht?
Bei Mindfactory und Alternate gibt es nämlich auf alle MSI Mainboards den Rabatt, da wundert mich es das es bei Caseking da keinen Rabatt gibt.

 Hier MSI Mainboard Rabattaktion - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von und ALTERNATE.de – Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik günstig kaufen


----------



## SaftSpalte (29. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

sehr interssanter Bundle :  12 Steam Games für 4,39 EUR ..

Link


Postal ist auch dabei


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128 Skyrim Legendary Edition; 19,97€
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim® Legendary Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming Skyrim Legendary Editrion; 17,99€


----------



## PCGH_Markus (29. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.03.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo HTX-22HDX 2.1 3D-HD-Heimkinosystem
- 10 Uhr: Brother DCP-J152WG1 MFP Tinten-Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Samsung CLX-4195N 3-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 64GB Speicherstick
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3P externe Festplatte 2TB
- 14 Uhr: Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet
- 18 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-710 Multifunktionsgerät
- 18 Uhr: Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm (27") LED-Monitor schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Markus (30. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.03.2014:*

- Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Sony Vaio Tap 11 inkl. Tastatur 679,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Philips SBT550WHI/12 kabelloser Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V375 AV-Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 UHS-I micro-SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte mit Adapter
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone 16 GB blau
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone 16 GB black-mist
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili eNRG 12.2 externer Akku für Apple
- 18 Uhr: Creative GigaWorks T40 II Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Wacom Cintiq 24HD Grafiktablet
- 18 Uhr: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24") LED Monitor schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire V7-582PG 39,6 cm (15,6") Ultrabook schwarz


----------



## ViP94 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> - CK Gaming Supply 760, Intel Edition (849,90 anstatt 577,90)



Klingt fair!


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dead Space ist noch bis anfang Mai gratis so stehts jedenfalls auf deren hp.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. März 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 31.03.2014:*

*NEU* - Django Unchained Blu-ray (8,65 inkl. Versand bei Zavvi)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette erste Staffel [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Game of Thrones - Staffel 2 [Blu-ray] (32,97)
*NEU* - Verborgene Welten - Die Höhlen der Toten [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NEU* - Verborgene Welten - Die Höhlen der Toten (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Pacific Rim 3-Disc Edition (+2D & 3D Blu-ray) [Blu-ray] (17,97)
*NEU* - She-Ra - Princesss of Power (Episode 01-46) [Blu-ray] (18,97)
*NEU* - Wir sind die Millers [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 25 EUR (u. a. Oblivion, Ted, Les Miserables, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Zero Dark Thirty, Battleship)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe USA 3D [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Special Edition PS3 (36,97)
*NEU* - 20 Euro PlayStation Network Card - Deutschland (18,65)
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Limited Edition inkl. The Lost Expeditions [Download] (10,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 (100% uncut) Digital Deluxe Edition Download (11,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Far Cry 3 - Deluxe Bundle DLC [Download] (3,97)
*NEU* - Star Trek - Das Videospiel Steam-Code (7,97)
*NEU* - The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut) Download (8,97)
*NEU* - Fallout: New Vegas - Ultimate Edition [PC Steam Code] (7,97) USK 18
*NEU* - DOOM 3 - BFG Edition [PC Steam Code] (7,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Fallout 3 - Game of the Year Edition [PC Steam Code] (6,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung CLX-4195N/TEG CLX-4195N 3-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät 239,90
- 10 Uhr: Acer B296CLbmiidprz 74cm (29 Zoll) IPS Monitor 21:9 399,00
- 10 Uhr: BROTHER HL-5450DN Mono Laserdrucker 135,00
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 75,50
- 14 Uhr: HP LaserJet Prof MFP M177fw MFP Farblaserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 256GB
- 14 Uhr: Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet
- 18 Uhr: Philips 47 Zoll Ambilight 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: HDPRO 1 Full HD Action Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 I Extra kleiner In-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Yamaha PianoCraft MCR-N560D Kompaktanlage
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4226T KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili® eNRG 12.2 externer Akku für Android und Apple
- 18 Uhr: Philips AS130 Bluetooth Dockingsystem Android
- 18 Uhr: LG DXG IC330 3D Camcorder


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.04.2014:*

*NEU* - BenQ XL2720T 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED-Monitor (329,00) Geizhals-Preis bei 386 Euro ohne Versand
*NEU* - SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß (55,00)
*NEU* - uRage Illuminated Gaming-Maus (19,99)

*NUR NOCH HEUTE* - 3 Tage Tiefpreise - Blu-rays & DVDs
- Blu-rays (u. a. Silver Linings 8,97, Matrix - The Complete Trilofgy 16,97, The Dark Knight Trilogy 17,97)
- 3D-Blu-rays (u. a . Pacific Rim 17,97, Der große Gatsby 14,97, Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 1&2 24,97)
- Steelbooks (u. a. Heat 12,99, The Departed 8,97, Snow White and the Huntsman - Limit. Collect. 19,97)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray (u. a. The Pacific 16,97, The Big Bang Theory Staffel 5 16,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: ViewSonic PJD5134 DLP-Projektor 259,00
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router 36,90
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS8XDVDS-K externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner 26,99
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4226KIT AV500 Wireless-LAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 14 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 USB 3.0 Anti-Shock 1TB externe Festplatte
- 14 Uhr: Bosch PKS 16 Multi-Handkreissäge "Universal"
- 18 Uhr: Norton 360 2014 - 3 PCs (Minibox)
- 18 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA6030KIT AV600 Gigabit Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: Nextbase NBDVR202 In Car Cam 202 Autounfallkamera
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 A Extra kleiner In-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.04.2014:*

*NEU* - Goat Simulator (Steam-Version) (7,49 anstatt 9,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Asus G750JX-T4070H (17,3 Zoll) Notebook mit GTX 770M (1.099,00
*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm (24 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED Monitor (235,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - uRage Exodus² Gaming Tastatur Keyboard (19,90)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus (77,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie (22,97)
*NEU* - World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor Collector's Edition (Add-On) (79,99)
*NEU* - World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor (Add-On) (44,99)
*NEU* - Gran Turismo 6 PS3 (18,45 inkl. Versand)


----------



## Pauli (3. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den 2411Z für gestern 235€ erstmal gekauft  War lange am schwanken aber knapp 20% Nachlass helfen dann noch bei der Entscheidungsfindung 

Edit : @ pcgh: Danke für den tollen Thread, wäre sonst nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.04.2014:*

*NEU* - 3 Games kaufen, 55 EUR bezahlen (u. a. Sim City, Call of Duty Ghosts, FIFA 14, Battlefield 4)
*NEU* - Mass Effect 2 (3,75 inkl. Versand) Deutsche Sprache
*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2720Z 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED-Monitor (379,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Speedlink SL-6481-BK Virtuis Advanced Gaming Tastatur (29,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Trust GXT 25 Gaming Maus (11,00)
*FREITAG RELEASE* - The Elder Scrolls Online (57,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Motorola Blink1, Wi-Fi Kamera mit Babyphone-Funktion
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er
- 12 Uhr: Brother MFC-J5910DW Tinten-Multifunktionsgerät 79,90
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 510S 32GB USB-Stick
*TIPP* 			 - 16 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security Plus Mobile Security - 1 Jahr / 1 PC
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 A Extra kleiner In-Ear-Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy S4 Smartphone 16 GB white-frost
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Only God Forgives Steelbook (Limitierte 3 Disc Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray]


----------



## XmuhX (3. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So ein Mist!
Ich hätte nicht gedacht der der Preis der Samsung 840 EVO mit 500GB so schnell unter 200€ fallen würde. Das war meine Grenze! 
Dank euch kann ich das Ding gleich einbauen und die HDD´s in mein neues NAS verbannen, um dann mit meiner neuen Tastatur die Hardware einzurichten!!!  
Danke PCGH für die tollen Tipps!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.04.2014:*

*NEU* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PS4-Version (19,99)
*NEU* - Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Xbox One-Version (19,99)
*NEU* - Blu-rays ab 7,97 Euro  (u. a. Predator (Ultimate Hunter Edition) 7,97, Knight and Day 7,97,  A-Team 7,97, Ice Age 3 7,97, Planet der Affen: Prevolution 7,97)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Boxsets reduziert  (u. a. Stirb langsam 1-5 Blu-ray 24,97, James Bond 007 Daniel Craig  Collection 14,97, Ice Age 1, 2, 3 & 4 (Mammut-Box) (4 Blu-rays)  19,97)
*NEU* - 3D Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers 19,97, Rio 17,97, Life of Pi 19,97)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - The Elder Scrolls Online (57,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2420Z 61 cm (24 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED Monitor (299,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.3 Gaming Tastatur (77,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - PS3/PC - XEOX Pro Analog Gamepad (25,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Speedlink SL-6397-BK Decus Gaming Maus rot-schwarz (33,00)
*NEU* - Crucial M500 240-GB-SSD (91,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Sony PRS-T2 Touch Reader Wi-Fi Weiß [15,2cm (6") E Ink 69,90
- 14 Uhr: Philips Fidelio X1/00 Premium HiFi-Stereokopfhörer
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 32GB USB-Stick
- 14 Uhr: JBL Elektronik Synchros 700 Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 Extra kleiner In-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Markus (5. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.04.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Eizo FG2421-BK 59,7 cm (23,5") LCD-Monitor schwarz (379,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - SteelSeries Rival Optical Gaming Maus schwarz (45,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Plantronics GameCom Commander Kopfhörer für Tablet/PC schwarz (139,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit
- 10 Uhr: AKG K518 LE Kopfhörer gelb
- 10 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 14 Uhr: LG DXG IC330 3D Camcorder
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 510S 32GB USB-Stick
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 In-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Markus (6. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.04.2013:*

*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm (24") 3D Gaming LED Monitor (235,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus für PC, Mac und mobile Endgeräte (77,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset (62,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Sid Meier's Civilization V Complete Edition (19,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Nokia Lumia 720 165,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Sony CMT-SBT300W Netzwerk Micro-HiFi-System
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 16GB 2er Pack
- 18 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Smartphone silber
- 18 Uhr: AKG Acoustics K 323 I Extra kleiner In-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## X2theZ (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Creative Kopfhörer "Aurvana Live!" um € 39,99

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.04.2013:*

*NEU* - Thief (PC) (18,59 inkl. Versand)
*NUR HEUTE* - Razer DeathAdder Gaming Maus (49,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Trust Tytan 2.1 Lautsprechersystem mit Subwoofer (51,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - PS3, PC - TORID Gamepad - Wireless (34,15)
*NUR HEUTE* - Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition PS3 (15,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition Xbox 360 (17,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition PC (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Die Sims 3 [PC/Mac Origin Code] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - 1954: Alcatraz [PC Steam Code] (14,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Blackguards - Standard Edition [PC/Mac Steam Online Code] (23,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Blue Jasmine (inkl. Digital Ultraviolet) [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2 [ + Blu-Ray 2D] [Blu-ray 3D] (13,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2 [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Conjuring [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - Kindle Paperwhite 2.0 (99,00 anstatt 129,00)
*NEU* - ANNO 1404 Download (13,99)
*NEU* - Anno 1404: Venedig (AddOn) Download (8,99)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (4,99)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Most Wanted Download (10,39)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: The Run Download (9,95)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Rivals Download (27,98)
*NEU* - Dark Souls Downloads (17,99)
*NEU* - Xbox Live - 25 Euro Guthabenkarte für 22,54 Euro
*NEU* - The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut) Enhanced Edition [PC Download] (8,97)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je nur 5 EUR (u. a. Bruce Lee, Giganten der Urzeit, Hexenjadgt: Die Hänsel und Gretel Story, Iron Spy)
*NEU* - Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (51,97)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 09:00 Uhr: Philips D4051W/38 Schnurloses Telefon
*TIPP* 			 - 09:15 Uhr: Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards für PC
- 09:15 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 09:30 Uhr: Samsung HT-F4200 Blu-ray Heimkinoanlage 
*TIPP* 			 - 10:00 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte 
- 10:00 Uhr: deleyCON Soundsters - rockball BT - mini Bluetooth Lautsprecher
*TIPP* 			 - 10:00 Uhr: Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards - Collector's Edition für PC
- 10:00 Uhr: PureMounts TV Wandhalterung PM-Flex-52 
- 10:15 Uhr: deleyCON DUAL Port Powerbank 6600 mAh USB Akku 
- 10:30 Uhr: mumbi Ersatz Akku Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini 
- 10:30 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-K 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver schwarz 
- 10:45 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-53338G75MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook schwarz
- 11:00 Uhr: Fernseher Wandhalterung R06 
- 11:00 Uhr: deleyCON 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub - Aktiv mit Netzteil + 1 Extra Schnellladeport
- 11:15 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver 
- 11:15 Uhr: Turtle Beach Ear Force Spectre Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS3 / Xbox 360 / PC) 
- 12:00 Uhr: LG 29LN4607 73 cm (29 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 
- 12:00 Uhr: mumbi KFZ Halterung für das iPhone 5 5S 5C 4 4S 3 3G 3Gs
- 12:15 Uhr: Odys Ace 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC 
*TIPP* 			 - 12:15 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 650+ Starter Kit 
- 12:45 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300 Bluetooth-Lautsprecher 
- 13:30 Uhr: Turtle Beach Ear Force X12 für Xbox 360 
*TIPP* 			 - 13:45 Uhr: Fussball Manager 14 für PC 
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 128GB
- 14:00 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 510S 32GB USB-Stick 
- 14:00 Uhr: Toshiba Satellite M50D-A-103 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Thin & Light Notebook
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 1TB 
- 14:00 Uhr: Wicked Chili Dual Ladegerät Adapter für Apple
- 14:00 Uhr: Samsung DCB-I560G Kabel Receiver 
- 14:15 Uhr: Grey's Anatomy: Die jungen Ärzte - Die komplette 8. Staffel [6 DVDs]
- 15:30 Uhr: JBL Elektronik Cinema 510 5.1 Heimkino Lautsprechersystem
- 15:45 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaTab S5000-H 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC silber
*TIPP* 			 - 15:45 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 256GB 
*TIPP* 			 - 16:45 Uhr: Die nackte Kanone - Box-Set [Blu-ray] 
*TIPP* 			 - 16:45 Uhr: LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player 
*TIPP* 			 - 17:00 Uhr: Kindle Paperwhite 3G [Vorgängermodell]
- 17:00 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
- 17:00 Uhr: Steelseries 51127 Siberia Elite Gaming Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 17:15 Uhr: FIFA 14 für Xbox 360
*TIPP* 			 - 17:30 Uhr: Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 18:00 Uhr: Samsung UE40F6890 101 cm (40 Zoll)
- 18:00 Uhr: Cullmann Concept One 622T Reisestativ inkl. Kugelkopf
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv
- 18:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18:00 Uhr: Philips -Smart LED-TV 32", Full HD 1080p - 32PFL4258H
- 18:00 Uhr: PEDEA Tasche für Canon EOS 6D, 60D, 550D, 600D, 650D, 700D
- 18:00 Uhr: PureMounts TV Wandhalterung PM-Style-37C
*TIPP* 			 - 18:15 Uhr: FIFA 14 für PS3
- 18:30 Uhr: Gigaset elements safety Starter Kit weiß
- 18:30 Uhr: MusicMan TXX3809 mini Wireless Soundstation BT-X2 silber
- 18:30 Uhr: Netgear N-300 WLAN Repeater
*TIPP* 			 - 18:45 Uhr: Indiana Jones The Complete Adventures [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 19:00 Uhr: PlayStation Vita Konsole Wi-Fi / PS Vita Mega Pack 1
- 19:30 Uhr: Netgear Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Router
- 19:30 Uhr: Wahoo Fitness ANT+ Herzfrequenz Set für iPhone
*TIPP* 			 - 19:45 Uhr: Acer H5380BD 3D DLP-Projektor
*TIPP* 			 - 19:45 Uhr: Titanfall - Steelbook Edition für PC (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
- 19:45 Uhr: Wiko CINK PEAX 2 Smartphone schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.04.2013:*

*TOP-TIPP* 			 - Playstation 4 Konsole + Infamous + Killzone + Knack (499,00) *Lieferbar!*
*NUR HEUTE *- BenQ XL2720T 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED-Monitor (329,00) mit PCGH-Top-Produkt-Award ausgezeichnet!
*NUR HEUTE *- Plantronics RIG Stereo-Headset (89,00)
*NUR HEUTE *- Dead Space 2 [Origin Code] (4,97) USK 18
*NUR HEUTE *- Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag [Download] (25,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- ANNO 1701 [Download] (4,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- Angry Birds: Trilogy (17,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- Elysium [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- White House Down [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- Golden Girls - Die komplette Serie (Staffel 1-7) [24 DVDs] (31,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- Revenge - Die komplette erste Staffel [6 DVDs] (13,97)
*NUR HEUTE *- Swings Both Ways - Robbie Williams MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE *- Convergence - Boris Blank and Malia MP3-Album (3,99)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde 3D (+Blu-ray) (22,99)
*TIPP* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde [Blu-ray] (12,99) Freitag Release
*TIPP* - Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) [Blu-ray] (51,97)
*TIPP* - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
- Blu-rays je nur 5 EUR (u. a. Bruce Lee, Giganten der Urzeit, Hexenjadgt: Die Hänsel und Gretel Story, Iron Spy)
- 3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 25 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Alcatraz, Falling Skies, The Mentalist)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 12:30 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für Nintendo 3ds
- 12:30 Uhr: LG NB3531A 2.1 Soundbar mit wireless Subwoofer
*TIPP* 			 - 12:45 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Zx Interne Soundkarte
*TIPP* 			 - 13:00 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2014 - 2PCs inkl. Norton Mobile Security 3.0
*TIPP* 			 - 13:15 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für PC
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: WD Elements Desktop externe Festplatte 3TB (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), USB
- 14:00 Uhr: Philips SBT550WHI/12 kabelloser Bluetooth Lautsprecher
- 14:00 Uhr: 3M Peltor Kapselgehörschützer H520AC
*TIPP* 			 - 14:15 Uhr: Fringe - Die komplette Serie (29 Discs)
- 14:15 Uhr: Various: The Complete Motown Singles Vol.2: 1962 (4 CDs)
- 14:15 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für Xbox 360
- 14:30 Uhr: Sony BDV-E6100 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
*TIPP* 			 - 14:45 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 512GB
- 14:45 Uhr: Madonna: Complete Studio Albums (11 CDs)
- 15:30 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für Nintendo Wii U
*TIPP* 			 - 15:30 Uhr: WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2014
*TIPP* 			 - 15:45 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (19 Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 16:00 Uhr: Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe [Essentials] für PS 3
- 16:00 Uhr: Magnat Anniversary 40.3 (Paar) 2 Wege Bassreflex
- 16:15 Uhr: Creative T12 Bluetooth-Lautsprechersystem schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 16:15 Uhr: Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe für Xbox 360
- 16:15 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Micro TV-Tuner
- 16:30 Uhr: Flashstar TV Wandhalterung Flach
- 16:30 Uhr: Fleetwood Mac: 25 Years - The Chain (4 CDs)
- 16:45 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für PS 3
*TIPP* 			 - 16:45 Uhr: Thor [Blu-ray]
- 17:15 Uhr: Hyundai MAP-CAM Sportkamera schwarz
- 17:30 Uhr: Fantom Products Wasserdichtes iPhone 5 Case
- 17:30 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für Xbox One
*TIPP* 			 - 17:45 Uhr: Man of Steel 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18:00 Uhr: Wiko CINK PEAX 2 Smartphone weiß
- 18:00 Uhr: Sony Vollformat Carl Zeiss Objektiv
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron B008N 18-270mm F/3,5-6,3 Di II VC PZD Objektiv für Nikon
- 18:00 Uhr: Vanguard Abeo Plus 323AV Foto/Video Aluminium Stativ
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron B008E 18-270mm F/3,5-6,3 Di II VC PZD Objektiv für Canon
- 18:00 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Smartphone weiß
- 18:00 Uhr: deleyCON 7 Port USB 3.0 Hub
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron 18-270mm F/3,5-6,3 Di II PZD Objektiv für Sony
- 18:30 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga Tablet (8 Zoll HD) Tablet (ARM MTK 8125, 1GB
- 18:30 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß
- 18:30 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er
- 18:45 Uhr: LEGO Marvel Super Heroes für PS 4
- 18:45 Uhr: AMEWI Beluga 4-Kanal Single Rotor Hubschrauber mit Gyro
*TIPP* 			 - 18:45 Uhr: Resident Evil 1-5 Collectors Box [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 19:00 Uhr: Nintendo 2DS - Konsole, schwarz/blau
*TIPP* 			 - 19:00 Uhr: Nintendo 2DS - Konsole, rot/weiß
- 19:15 Uhr: Grundig 55 VLE 922 BL 139.7 cm (55 Zoll) 3D
- 19:30 Uhr: Samson Media One 3a Bluetooth Multimedalautsprecher
*TIPP* 			 - 19:30 Uhr: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag für PS 3 - Bonus Edition


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Mindstar) für 379€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.04.2013:*

*NEU* - Kindle Fire HD-Tablet (7 Zoll) als Prime-Mitglied mit Gutscheincode FIREHD50 für 79,00 anstatt 129,00 kaufen
*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2420Z 61 cm (24 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED Monitor (299,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - 50 Jahre Bundesliga - Best of Bundesliga 1963-2013: Offizielle Limitierte Sammler-Edition (7-DVD-Box) [Limited Edition] (16,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Pain & Gain [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Closer - Die komplette siebte Staffel [5 DVDs] (22,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Iron Man - Trilogie - Steelbook inkl. exklusivem Iron Man Comic [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] [Limited Edition] (21,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Chroniken der Unterwelt - City of Bones [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Injustice: Götter unter uns Wii U (12,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Injustice: Götter unter uns - Red Son Edition Xbox 360 (17,87)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mass Effect 2 [Origin Code] (4,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mass Effect 2 - Digital Deluxe Edition [PC Origin Code] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Deponia [PC Download, DRM-frei] (6,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Pure Heroine - Lorde MP3-Album (3,99)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 09:45 Uhr: Jack Keane - The Complete Edition PC
*TIPP* 			 - 10:15 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security 2014 - 2 Jahre / 1 PC
- 10:15 Uhr: Roswell - Die komplette Serie [17 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 10:30 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit
- 10:30 Uhr: Euro Truck Simulator 2: Going East! (Add-On)
*TIPP* 			 - 10:45 Uhr: SANYO eneloop XX NiMH-Akkus AAA, 4er-Pack
- 11:00 Uhr: Ricoo ® TV Wandhalterung
*TIPP* 			 - 11:00 Uhr: Hangover 3 Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 11:15 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 64GB
*TIPP* 			 - 12:15 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Interne Soundkarte
- 12:45 Uhr: Toshiba 32L2433DG 80 cm (32 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 13:00 Uhr: SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 32GB Speicherstick (USB 3.0)
- 13:30 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y530 Smartphone schwarz
- 13:30 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins - Blackgate für Nintendo 3ds
*TIPP* 			 - 13:45 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 1TB externe Festplatte USB 3.0
- 14:00 Uhr: LG BH7220B 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem
*TIPP* 			 - 14:15 Uhr: Kingston HyperX SH103S3 interne SSD-Festplatte 240GB
- 14:45 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins - Blackgate für PlayStation Vita
*TIPP* 			 - 15:00 Uhr: MAGIX Video deluxe 2014 Plus
- 15:30 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins - Collector's Edition Xbox 360
- 15:45 Uhr: Technoline WL 1000 Luftgüte-Monitor mit Luftgütealarm
- 15:45 Uhr: Acer TravelMate P253-M-53234G50Mnks 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll non Glare)
- 15:45 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins Nintendo Wii U
*TIPP* 			 - 16:00 Uhr: Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 16:00 Uhr: AKG K430 Over-Ear-Stereo-Kopfhörer mit Lautstärkeregler - Silber
*TIPP* 			 - 16:15 Uhr: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 16:15 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins PC
- 16:30 Uhr: Sony BRAVIA KDL-32W655 80 cm (32 Zoll)
- 17:00 Uhr: Castle - Die komplette fünfte Staffel [6 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 17:00 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur
- 17:00 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins Xbox 360
- 17:00 Uhr: Olympus LS-3 Digitaler PCM-Rekorder (4 GB interner Speicher
- 17:00 Uhr: Odys Sky plus 3 G slim 20 cm (7,85 Zoll) Tablet-PC
*TIPP* 			 - 17:00 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 650 triple+ Starter Kit
- 17:30 Uhr: Philips Smart LED-TV 32", Full HD 1080p - 32PFL4258H
*TIPP* 			 - 17:30 Uhr: Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Kindle Paperwhite 3G [Vorgängermodell]
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm 5-6,3 Di LD SP digitales Objektiv f・ Canon
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm 5-6,3 Di LD SP digitales Objektiv f・ Nikon
- 18:00 Uhr: Magnat Anniversary 40.5 (Stück) 2,5 Wege Bassreflex
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Manfrotto MT190CXPRO3 Carbon Stativ mit 3 Segment
*TIPP* 			 - 18:15 Uhr: Batman: Arkham Origins PS3
- 18:15 Uhr: Oehlbach Black Magic High Speed HDMI Kabel mit Ethernet 2,2m
- 18:30 Uhr: LG Electronics VR 6340 LV HomBot Square Staubsaugerroboter
*TIPP* 			 - 19:15 Uhr: PlayStation Vita Konsole Wi-Fi / PS Vita Mega Pack 1
- 19:15 Uhr: Crystal Head Vodka Rolling Stones 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Commemorative Pack
- 19:30 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera Kit


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.04.2013:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Eizo FG2421-BK 59,7 cm (23,5 Zoll) LCD-Monitor (379,00) mit Top-Technik-Award in PCGH-Test ausgezeichnet
*NUR HEUTE* - Mad Catz F.R.E.Q.7 Dolby 7.1 Surround-Sound-Gaming-Headset (79,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mass Effect 3 [PC Origin Code] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mass Effect 3 - N7 Digital Deluxe Edition [PC Origin Code] (13,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dishonored: Spiel des Jahres Edition PC (14,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dishonored: Spiel des Jahres Edition PS3 (21,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dishonored: Spiel des Jahres Edition Xbox 360 (21,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Assassin's Creed 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (39,95)
*NUR HEUTE* - Fast & Furious 1-6 [Blu-ray] (29,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Der letzte Zeuge - Die Gesamtedition [26 DVDs] (49,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Liberace - Zu viel des Guten ist wundervoll [Blu-ray] (10,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - V wie Vendetta - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Ostwind [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Lindsey Stirling MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Lindsey Stirling Audio-CD (6,66 anstatt 15,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - If You Wait von London Grammar MP3-Album (3,99)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 09:00 Uhr: Lenovo N3Z6PGE ThinkPad Helix 29,4 cm (11,6 Zoll) Convertible
- 09:00 Uhr: Philips D7051B/38 Schnurloses Telefon
*TIPP* 			 - 09:00 Uhr: WD Elements Portable externe Festplatte 1,5TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll)
- 09:15 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-K 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver schwarz
- 09:15 Uhr: Playstation 3 - SC-1 wireless Controller RF
- 09:30 Uhr: Toshiba 40L1343DG 101,6 cm (40 Zoll)
- 09:45 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaTablet S6000-F 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll mit IPS
*TIPP* 			 - 09:45 Uhr: SanDisk Extreme SDXC 64GB Class 10 Speicherkarte
- 10:00 Uhr: Injustice - Ultimate Edition für PS Vita
- 10:45 Uhr: Die Camper - Die komplette Serie (18 Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 10:45 Uhr: The Motown Years 50 [Box-Set]
- 11:30 Uhr: Injustice - Ultimate Edition für Xbox 360
*TIPP* 			 - 11:45 Uhr: BenQ W1070 3D DLP-Projektor (Full HD)
- 12:15 Uhr: HTC One Mini Smartphone schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 12:30 Uhr: Injustice - Ultimate Edition für PS3
*TIPP* 			 - 12:45 Uhr: Captain America - The First Avenger [Blu-ray]
- 12:45 Uhr: MAGIX Fotos auf DVD 2014 deluxe
*TIPP* 			 - 13:30 Uhr: Injustice - Ultimate Edition für PS4
- 13:30 Uhr: TechniSat DIGIT ISIO S1 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver
- 14:00 Uhr: Famex Universal Werkzeugkoffer 156 teilig
- 14:00 Uhr: Hyundai Sir Snap HD Minivideokamera
*TIPP* 			 - 14:15 Uhr: Assassin's Creed 3 (100% uncut) für PS 3
*TIPP* 			 - 14:15 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 128GB
*TIPP* 			 - 14:30 Uhr: Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure/Steelbook [Limited Edition] [4 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 15:15 Uhr: Gossip Girl - Die komplette Serie
*TIPP* 			 - 15:30 Uhr: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 für PC
- 15:45 Uhr: Lenovo Yoga10 25,4 cm (10 Zoll HD IPS) Tablet
*TIPP* 			 - 15:45 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy FX PCIe-Soundkarte
- 16:00 Uhr: Corel Draw Home & Student 2014
*TIPP* 			 - 16:45 Uhr: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 für PS3
- 16:45 Uhr: LG BH9430PW 3D Blu-Ray 9.1 Heimkinosystem
- 17:30 Uhr: AKG Premium DJ-On-Ear Kopfhörer
- 17:45 Uhr: Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus für PC
*TIPP* 			 - 17:45 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 18:00 Uhr: Walimex Pro Makro 44 LED Ringlicht
- 18:00 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv f・ Nikon Objektivbajonett
- 18:00 Uhr: Hisense LTDN50XT880 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 18:00 Uhr: Manfrotto MKBFRA4-BH Befree Reisestativ
- 18:00 Uhr: Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv f・ Canon EF
*TIPP* 			 - 18:15 Uhr: Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) für Xbox 360
- 18:30 Uhr: Netgear N600 Modem-Router
- 18:30 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y530 Smartphone weiß
- 18:30 Uhr: Orbotix Sphero 2.0 - Robotic Gaming System
*TIPP* 			 - 18:45 Uhr: Tim Burton Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 19:00 Uhr: Garmin GPS Laufuhr Forerunner 110 HR Trainingscomputer
*TIPP* 			 - 19:15 Uhr: Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) für PC
- 19:30 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 1TB
- 19:45 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V675 Netzwerk AV-Receiver
- 19:45 Uhr: Acer P1173 3D SVGA DLP-Projektor
*TIPP* 			 - 19:45 Uhr: Call of Duty: Ghosts Free Fall Edition (100% uncut) für PS3


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe mal ein Auge auf MW3 und Ghosts für PC geworfen ... zwar extrem viele Hacker, aber haben ja einen Co-Op-Modus ^^


----------



## diecheckernudel (11. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS Xonar U7, sehr gute externe Soundkarte.
Bei Alternate Outlet für 48,49€!

Verpackung ist beschädigt und ohne Treiber-CD.

VP: € 82,50

UND WEG!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.04.2013:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals PC (20,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals PS3 (32,32)
*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals Xbox 360 (21,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dead Space 3 [PC Origin Code] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Goodbye Deponia - Premium Edition [PC/Mac Steam Code] (14,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Percy Jackson 1&2 [Blu-ray] (16,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Frozen Ground [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Arrow - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (29,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Percy Jackson - Im Bann des Zyklopen (2 Discs) [Blu-ray 3D] [Collector's Edition] (19,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Garrett vs. Paganini (Inspiriert vom Kinofilm "Der Teufelsgeiger") MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Direct Hits von The Killers MP3-Album (5,90)
*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2720Z 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED-Monitor (379,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Tastatur schwarz (55,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Razer Kraken Pro Gaming Headset (59,90)
*NUR HEUTE* - Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC - EX-05S Universal Headset (29,97)
*NEU* - Lindsey Stirling Audio-CD (5,90 anstatt 15,99)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 09:00 Uhr: Lenovo Yoga10 Bundle (10 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 10:00 Uhr: Transcend Arbeitsspeicher 8GB
- 10:00 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-53338G75MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
- 10:00 Uhr: HP Compaq Presario cq58-d66sg 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
* TIPP * - 10:00 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 256GB
- 10:15 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 10:30 Uhr: BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor
- 10:30 Uhr: Deebot D73 Roboterstaubsauger, schwarz
- 10:45 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8970B Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router
* TIPP * - 12:15 Uhr: Titanic (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 12:15 Uhr: Odys Bravio 20 cm (7,85 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 13:00 Uhr: Sony CMT-BT80WB Micro-HiFi System (DAB/DAB+, Bluetooth)
- 13:15 Uhr: LG G Pad 8.3 Tablet ( 21 cm (8,3 Zoll)
- 13:15 Uhr: Netgear Wall-Plug Edition Universal Dual Band WiFi Ranger
* TIPP * - 14:00 Uhr: Asus Zenbook UX32A 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Ultrabook
- 14:00 Uhr: TAXMAN 2014
- 14:15 Uhr: Netgear Gigabit Switch (5-Port)
* TIPP * - 14:15 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Kamera weiß
* TIPP * - 14:45 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 2TB
- 15:00 Uhr: Philips BDP5600/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player mit Full HD
- 15:15 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 15:15 Uhr: Creative Aurvana Live!2 Ohrumschließendes Headset rot
* TIPP * - 15:30 Uhr: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition Xbox 360
- 16:00 Uhr: Samson Studio Dock 3i aktiver 30 Watt Studio Monitor
* TIPP * - 16:00 Uhr: Norton 360 2014 - 3 PCs
- 16:15 Uhr: EyeTV Netstream 4Sat DVB-S2-Netzwerk-Tuner
- 16:45 Uhr: TechniSat DigitRadio 300 (DAB/DAB+, UKW-Empfang)
* TIPP * - 17:00 Uhr: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition PS3
* TIPP * - 17:00 Uhr: Sanyo eneloop AA Mignon-Akku (2450mAH, 4er Originalpack)
- 17:15 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router (Mobiler WiFi Hotspot)
- 17:30 Uhr: hardwrk Massive Dock für Apple iPhone 5
- 17:30 Uhr: NiteCore Taschenlampe LED Explorer Serie
* TIPP * - 17:30 Uhr: How I Met Your Mother - Season 08 [3 DVDs]
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv für Nikon
- 18:00 Uhr: Kindle Fire HD-Tablet [Vorgängermodell]
- 18:00 Uhr: Cullmann 51351 Primax 350
* TIPP * - 18:00 Uhr: Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora - 3D Edition (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray]
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv für Sony
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv für Canon
* TIPP * - 18:15 Uhr: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition PC
* TIPP * - 18:30 Uhr: Xbox One Konsole inkl. Titanfall (DLC)
* TIPP * - 18:45 Uhr: Forza Motorsport 5 - Limited Edition mit Steelbook für Xbox One
- 18:45 Uhr: Netgear WLAN-Repeater
* TIPP * - 18:45 Uhr: Forza Motorsport 5 - Day One-Edition für Xbox One
- 18:45 Uhr: Vileda Relax Saugroboter
- 19:00 Uhr: Funai 39FL753P/10N 99,1 cm (39 Zoll)
* TIPP * - 19:00 Uhr: Ryse: Son of Rome für Xbox One


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.04.2013:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals PC (20,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals PS3 (32,32)
*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals Xbox 360 (21,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dead Space 3 [PC Origin Code] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Goodbye Deponia - Premium Edition [PC/Mac Steam Code] (14,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Ziemlich beste Freunde [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Percy Jackson 1&2 [Blu-ray] (16,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Frozen Ground [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Arrow - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (29,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Percy Jackson - Im Bann des Zyklopen (2 Discs) [Blu-ray 3D] [Collector's Edition] (19,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Garrett vs. Paganini (Inspiriert vom Kinofilm "Der Teufelsgeiger") MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Direct Hits von The Killers MP3-Album (5,90)
*NUR HEUTE* - BenQ XL2720Z 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED-Monitor (379,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Tastatur schwarz (55,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Razer Kraken Pro Gaming Headset (59,90)
*NUR HEUTE* - Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC - EX-05S Universal Headset (29,97)
*NEU* - Lindsey Stirling Audio-CD (5,90 anstatt 15,99)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 09:00 Uhr: Lenovo Yoga10 Bundle (10 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 10:00 Uhr: Transcend Arbeitsspeicher 8GB
- 10:00 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-53338G75MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
- 10:00 Uhr: HP Compaq Presario cq58-d66sg 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
* TIPP * - 10:00 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 256GB
- 10:15 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 10:30 Uhr: BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor
- 10:30 Uhr: Deebot D73 Roboterstaubsauger, schwarz
- 10:45 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8970B Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router
* TIPP * - 12:15 Uhr: Titanic (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 12:15 Uhr: Odys Bravio 20 cm (7,85 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 13:00 Uhr: Sony CMT-BT80WB Micro-HiFi System (DAB/DAB+, Bluetooth)
- 13:15 Uhr: LG G Pad 8.3 Tablet ( 21 cm (8,3 Zoll)
- 13:15 Uhr: Netgear Wall-Plug Edition Universal Dual Band WiFi Ranger
* TIPP * - 14:00 Uhr: Asus Zenbook UX32A 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll) Ultrabook
- 14:00 Uhr: TAXMAN 2014
- 14:15 Uhr: Netgear Gigabit Switch (5-Port)
* TIPP * - 14:15 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Kamera weiß
* TIPP * - 14:45 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 2TB
- 15:00 Uhr: Philips BDP5600/12 3D-Blu-ray-Player mit Full HD
- 15:15 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 15:15 Uhr: Creative Aurvana Live!2 Ohrumschließendes Headset rot
* TIPP * - 15:30 Uhr: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition Xbox 360
- 16:00 Uhr: Samson Studio Dock 3i aktiver 30 Watt Studio Monitor
* TIPP * - 16:00 Uhr: Norton 360 2014 - 3 PCs
- 16:15 Uhr: EyeTV Netstream 4Sat DVB-S2-Netzwerk-Tuner
- 16:45 Uhr: TechniSat DigitRadio 300 (DAB/DAB+, UKW-Empfang)
* TIPP * - 17:00 Uhr: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition PS3
* TIPP * - 17:00 Uhr: Sanyo eneloop AA Mignon-Akku (2450mAH, 4er Originalpack)
- 17:15 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router (Mobiler WiFi Hotspot)
- 17:30 Uhr: hardwrk Massive Dock für Apple iPhone 5
- 17:30 Uhr: NiteCore Taschenlampe LED Explorer Serie
* TIPP * - 17:30 Uhr: How I Met Your Mother - Season 08 [3 DVDs]
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv für Nikon
- 18:00 Uhr: Kindle Fire HD-Tablet [Vorgängermodell]
- 18:00 Uhr: Cullmann 51351 Primax 350
* TIPP * - 18:00 Uhr: Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora - 3D Edition (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray]
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv für Sony
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2 digitales Objektiv für Canon
* TIPP * - 18:15 Uhr: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition PC
* TIPP * - 18:30 Uhr: Xbox One Konsole inkl. Titanfall (DLC)
* TIPP * - 18:45 Uhr: Forza Motorsport 5 - Limited Edition mit Steelbook für Xbox One
- 18:45 Uhr: Netgear WLAN-Repeater
* TIPP * - 18:45 Uhr: Forza Motorsport 5 - Day One-Edition für Xbox One
- 18:45 Uhr: Vileda Relax Saugroboter
- 19:00 Uhr: Funai 39FL753P/10N 99,1 cm (39 Zoll)
* TIPP * - 19:00 Uhr: Ryse: Son of Rome für Xbox One


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls GOG.com auch zählt und man meinen neuerstellten Thread übersehen hat hier nochmal (Danke @ *Dr Bakterius* )



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> *Risen 2: Dark Waters + DLC*
> 
> Für alle die Risen 2: Dark Waters bei GOG.com kaufen wollten, es ist erhältlich.
> Die  Gold Edition beinhaltet alle DLC´s und kostet momentan nur 11,99$  (8,91€ Paypal). Nach der Aktion (PROMO irgendwas) soll es 18$ teurer  werden.
> ...



mfg
PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## PCGH_Markus (12. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.04.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE - *Gravity [Blu-ray](9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Gravity Steelbook (2D/3D) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (28,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Parker [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette Serie (Digipack) [Blu-ray] (89,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette Serie (Digipack) [20 DVDs] (79,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Lunch  Box Edition: Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 1 und 2 (limitiert  und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (18,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - ANNO 1404 [Download] (6,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition [PC Origin Code] (5,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Forza Motorsport 5 (39,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Overhead-Headset "Insomnia Ice" für Playstation 4 (24,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Gioteck EX-03R Wired Headset (PlayStation 4) (12,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - NBA 2K14 (PC) (16,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.3 Gaming Tastatur für PC (69,90)
*NUR HEUTE* - Roccat ROC-14-160 Kave XTD Digital Premium 5.1 Surround Headset (144,00)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 09:00 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaTab S5000-F 17,8 cm (7") Tablet-PC
- 09:00 Uhr: Angry Birds Star Wars für Xbox 360
- 10:00 Uhr: Angry Birds Star Wars für PS 3
- 10:15 Uhr: Transcend MP330 8GB MP3-Player
- 10:15 Uhr: Toshiba Encore WT8-A-102 20,3 cm (8") Tablet-PC
- 10:15 Uhr: Hot Wheels: World's best driver für Xbox 360
- 10:30 Uhr: Hot Wheels: World's best driver für Nintendo Wii U
- 10:45 Uhr: Hot Wheels: World's best driver für PS 3
- 11:15 Uhr: Angry Birds Star Wars für Nintendo Wii
- 11:15 Uhr: Asus F551MA-SX062H 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook
- 11:30 Uhr: TechniSat TechniStar S2 HDTV Satellitenreceiver
- 11:45 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray]
- 12:15 Uhr: Hama Knallbunt Optische Funkmaus blau
- 12:15 Uhr: Angry Birds Star Wars für Nintendo 3DS
- 12:30 Uhr: Intenso Ultra Line 128GB Speicherstick USB 3.0 silber
- 13:15 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
- 13:15 Uhr: Turtle Beach Ear Force P4C Headset (PS4)
- 14:00 Uhr: Die wilden Siebziger - Die Komplettbox mit allen 200 Folgen auf 32 DVDs
- 14:30 Uhr: Werkfeuerwehr-Simulator 2014 für PC
- 14:30 Uhr: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [Blu-ray]
- 14:45 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX PCIe-Soundkarte
- 15:00 Uhr: One For All URC 6440 Simple 4 Universal-Fernbedienung 
- 15:30 Uhr: Battlefield 4 - Premium Service (Code in der Box) für PC 
- 16:00 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaTablet 1000-F 17,8 cm (7" LED) Tablet-PC
- 16:15 Uhr: Gravity [3D Blu-ray]
- 16:15 Uhr: JBL J 33 Premium In-Ear Kopfhörer weiß
- 17:00 Uhr: Hisense LTDN65XT880 163 cm (65") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher Ultra HD
- 17:15 Uhr: SteelSeries H Wireless Gaming Headset 
- 18:00 Uhr: Kindle Paperwhite 3G [Vorgängermodell]
- 18:00 Uhr: SIRUI P-326 Einbeinstativ
- 18:00 Uhr: Flashstar SLR Kameratasche
- 18:45 Uhr: Battlefield 4 für PC
- 19:00 Uhr: Xbox 360 250GB (Xbox One-Design) inkl. Halo 4 und Forza Horizon 
- 19:15 Uhr: Ice Age 1-4 Boxset inkl. Ice Age-Figuren [Blu-ray]
- 19:45 Uhr: Battlefield 4 für PS 3


----------



## PCGH_Markus (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.04.2014:

NUR HEUTE* - Star Trek: Into Darkness (+ Digital Copy) [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - World War Z [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Frau Ella [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Keinohrhase & Zweiohrküken (+Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Hör mal, wer da hämmert - Komplettbox, Staffel 1-8 [28 DVDs] (32,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit [PC Steam Code] USK 18 (24,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Lego Batman [Essentials] (PS3) (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - LEGO Batman [Family Classics] (Xbox 360) (12,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - LEGO Batman (Wii) (12,97) u. - LEGO Batman (3DS) (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. SanDisk Cruzer Blade 32GB 11,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Asus G750JX Gaming Notebook (1.099,00)

*• Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten: täglich bis zum 14. April)
- 11:15 Uhr: Star Trek: Into Darkness (+ Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 11:30 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V375 AV-Receiver 
- 12:15 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro Externe Soundkarte mit SBX
- 13:00 Uhr: James Dean - Ultimate Collector's Edition (6 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de] [Blu-ray]
- 13:00 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300 Bluetooth-Lautsprecher weiß
- 13:45 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 546E 
- 13:45 Uhr: Acer Aspire V7-582PG-74508G52tkk 39,6 cm (15,6") Ultrabook
- 13:45 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaTab S5000-H 17,8 cm (7") Tablet-PC
- 15:00 Uhr: World War Z 3D Superset (+ Blu-ray + DVD / limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
- 15:00 Uhr: Sony BDP-S4100 Blu-ray-Player 
- 15:30 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!Box 7390 WLAN Router 
- 15:30 Uhr: Parrot Zik by Philippe Starck Bluetooth Kopfhörer 
- 16:00 Uhr: Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (+ Blu-ray + DVD) [Blu-ray 3D] 
- 16:30 Uhr: Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Extended Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray]
- 16:30 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 1TB 
- 16:45 Uhr: MAGIX Music Maker 2014 Premium 
- 17:00 Uhr: Indiana Jones The Complete Adventures [Blu-ray] 
- 17:15 Uhr: LG 55LN5758 139 cm (55") LED-Backlight-Fernseher 
- 17:30 Uhr: Total War: Rome II [PC] 
- 17:45 Uhr: TP-Link M5360 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router mit Power Bank
- 17:45 Uhr: Speedlink Virtuis Advanced Gaming Tastatur 
- 18:00 Uhr: Kindle Fire HD-Tablet [Vorgängermodell] 
- 18:00 Uhr: Cullmann 52433 Nanomax 430T Reisestativ inkl. Kugelkopf und Stativtasche
- 18:00 Uhr: Creative Aurvana Live!2 Headset schwarz 
- 18:00 Uhr: Rocky - Complete Box [Blu-ray]
- 18:00 Uhr: Harman Kardon HKTS 200 BQ W 2.1 Lautsprechersystem
- 18:30 Uhr: Xbox 360 250GB (Xbox One-Design) inkl. Halo 4 und Forza Horizon 
- 19:00 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Evo ZxR Wireless-Headset 
- 19:15 Uhr: Toshiba 50L7333DG 126 cm (50") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 19:15 Uhr: Nintendo Wii U Premium Pack 32GB, schwarz + The Legend of Zelda
- 19:30 Uhr: Falk NEO 620 LMU Navigationsgerät
- 19:30 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition [3D Blu-ray]


----------



## _chiller_ (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Notebooksbilliger hat mal wieder nen Preisdreher drin, sodass das Board bei aktuell 67 Euro liegt. Sowas hatte ich schon mal und habe damals gleich drei Mainboards bestellt, welche auch geliefert wurden. Falls jemand nen Schnäppchen sucht, greift zu


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.04.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Argo - Extended Cut Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Mr. Morgan's Last Love [Blu-ray] (10,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Fünf Freunde 2 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Twilight Zone - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (33,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Bates Motel - Season 1 [Blu-ray] (20,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - SimCity [PC/Mac Origin Code] (16,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - SimCity: Städte der Zukunft Add-on [PC/Mac Origin Code] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - ANNO 2070 - Bonus Edition [PC Download] (13,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Skylanders: Giants - Starter Pack (39,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Golden Age von Woodkid MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - NEW von Paul McCartney MP3-Album (3,99)
*NEU* - Der Nächste, bitte! [Blu-ray] (3,97)
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole (449,00)
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole (inkl. Titanfall) und Forza Motorsport 5 zusammen für 499 EUR
*NEU* - Borderlands: The Pre Sequel (49,95)
*NEU* - DualShock 3 Wireless Controller kaufen und 30 Euro Rabatt auf FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft Brasilien 2014
*NEU* - PlayStation 3-Konsole kaufen und FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft Brasilien 2014 gratis erhalten
*NEU* - Xbox One - TWINDOCK Charging System (29,97)
*NEU* - PlayStation Vita (WiFi) inkl. Lego Mega Pack (149,00)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition (3 Discs) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray] (54,99)
*NEU* - Devil's Pass [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Filme zum Muttertag zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Safe Haven 8,97, Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen 7,97, Crazy Stupid Love 8,97, Bodyguard 8,97)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Tucker & Dale vs. Evil, Lockout, Grand Prix, Open Range, Der Mandant)
*NEU* - 2 3D-Blu-rays für 40 EUR (u. a. Avatar, Wolverine, Life of Pi, Turbo, Epic, Die Croods, Rio, Predator, Ice Age 4)
*NEU* - Girls - Die komplette zweite Staffel [2 DVDs] (19,97)
*NEU* - US-Serien-Hits zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Castle, Greys Anatomy, Revenge, Criminal Minds, Desperate Housewives)
*NEU* - TV-Komplettboxen zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Stargate Atlantis 46,97, Akte X 64,97, Prison Break 42,97)

* HEUTE LETZTER TAG 			 • Cyber Monday Oster-Edition* (mit über 1.000 Blitzangeboten)
- 09:00 Uhr: LEGO Batman 2 - DC Super Heroes [PS Vita] 
- 09:00 Uhr: Intenso Alu Line 64GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 anthrazit 
*TIPP* 			 - 09:45 Uhr: LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes [PC] 
*TIPP* 			 - 10:00 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 1TB externe Festplatte USB 3.0 
- 10:00 Uhr: Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 1 - 4 [Neuauflage] [Xbox 360] 
- 10:00 Uhr: Netgear Universal Range Extender WiFi Repeater 
- 10:00 Uhr: Lenovo G510 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 10:15 Uhr: Toshiba 40L2433DG 102 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 10:15 Uhr: Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 1 - 4 [Essentials] [PS 3] 
- 10:30 Uhr: Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 5 -7 [PS Vita] 
- 10:45 Uhr: Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 5 - 7 [Essentials] [PS 3] 
- 11:00 Uhr: Philips LPL03RECHX1 LED-Arbeitsleuchte Penlight Premium 
- 11:00 Uhr: Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 5 - 7 [Xbox 360] 
- 11:30 Uhr: Acer TravelMate P253-M-53234G50Mnks 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll non Glare) Notebook
- 11:30 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher 
- 11:45 Uhr: Lego Batman 2 - DC Super Heroes [Family Classics] [Xbox 360] 
- 12:30 Uhr: Motorola RAZR i Smartphone schwarz 
*TIPP* 			 - 13:00 Uhr: BenQ W1070 3D DLP-Projektor weiß
*TIPP* 			 - 13:00 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [17 DVDs]
- 13:00 Uhr: Lexware Quicken 2014 Vorteilsedition inkl. QuickSteuer 2014 
- 13:15 Uhr: Lego Batman 2 - DC Super Heroes [Nintendo Wii U] 
- 13:30 Uhr: Philips SHB9100 Bluetooth Kopfhörer mit Freisprechfunktion, rot 
- 13:45 Uhr: Sony VAIO Tap SVT1121B2EW 29,5 cm (11,6 Zoll Touch) weiß
*TIPP* 			 - 13:45 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 512GB 
- 14:00 Uhr: Panasonic Viera TX-42ASW604 105 cm (42 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
*TIPP* 			 - 14:15 Uhr: Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - 3 PCs (Frustfreie Verpackung) 
- 14:30 Uhr: Xbox One - TWINDOCK Charging System, black 
- 14:45 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga Tablet (8 Zoll HD)
- 14:45 Uhr: Buffalo LinkStation 420 LS420D0602-EU High Speed NAS 6TB
*TIPP* 			 - 15:00 Uhr: Man of Steel Ultimate Collectors Edition [3D Blu-ray] [Limited]
*TIPP* 			 - 15:15 Uhr: Sid Meier's Civilization V - Complete Edition [PC]
*TIPP* 			 - 16:00 Uhr: Prometheus to Alien: Evolution [5 Blu-rays]
- 16:00 Uhr: Der Pate - The Coppola Restoration [5 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 16:00 Uhr: Prometheus to Alien: Evolution [5 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 16:00 Uhr: NBA 2K14 [PC]
- 16:15 Uhr: Hama Elektronische Wetterstation EWS-280, schwarz/silber
- 16:15 Uhr: Ultrasport Bluetooth 4.0 Brustgurt
*TIPP* 			 - 17:00 Uhr: X-Men - Trilogie [Blu-ray]
- 17:00 Uhr: X-Men Trilogie [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 17:00 Uhr: Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset
*TIPP* 			 - 17:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N
*TIPP* 			 - 17:15 Uhr: VARTA LCD Multi Ladegerät für 8 AA/AAA Akku
*TIPP* 			 - 17:15 Uhr: NBA 2K14 [Xbox 360]
- 17:30 Uhr: The Complete Motown Singles Vol.11: 1971 (5 CDs)
*TIPP* 			 - 17:45 Uhr: Twin Peaks - Definitive Gold Box Edition [10 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Kindle Paperwhite 3G [Vorgängermodell]
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: NBA 2K14 [PS 3]
- 18:00 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18:00 Uhr: AmazonBasics Sling Backpack in Black for SLR Cameras
- 18:00 Uhr: Sirui T-2204X + K-20X Traveler Carbon Reise-Dreibeinstativ
*TIPP* 			 - 18:30 Uhr: FIFA 14 für PC
- 18:30 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Kopfhörer (kabellos) schwarz
- 18:30 Uhr: Mio Cyclo Fahrradcomputer 105HC
- 18:45 Uhr: Police Academy Collection (7 Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 18:45 Uhr: HTC One Mini Smartphone hellblau
*TIPP* 			 - 19:00 Uhr: Xbox 360 250GB (Xbox One-Design) inkl. Halo 4 und Forza Horizon
- 19:00 Uhr: Netgear Gigabit Switch (8-Port)
*TIPP* 			 - 19:15 Uhr: Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn (Limited Fine Art Collectible Boxset, Steel-Book) [Blu-ray]
- 19:30 Uhr: Teasi one Wander- und Fahrradnavigation
- 19:30 Uhr: Hisense LTDN58XT880 146 cm (58 Zoll) 3D
- 19:45 Uhr: Sony DSXA60BT Mechaless Autoradio


----------



## Rolk (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vor 2 Tagen war ich noch kurz davor die Retailversion von Simcity für ~14,50 € auf Amazon zu ordern. Heute lese ich das hier: 



> NUR HEUTE - SimCity [PC/Mac Origin Code] 16,97 €


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. April 2014)

Bei mir isses leider umgedreht.

Letztens gab es Civ V auch in einer 'Nur Heute' Aktion.

Da waren's noch knapp 20.

Tischkante ich komme...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
430€ für ne R9 290X


----------



## PCGHGS (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> 399€ für ne R9 290X


 fixed


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und abgelaufen :/ naja die Windforce sind auf AMD Karten sowieso Käse


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.04.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [PC Steam Code] (4,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Need for Speed: Rivals [PC Origin Code] (20,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Might & Magic X Legacy - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (14,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Turtle Beach Ear Force XC1 (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Turtle Beach Ear Force XLA Headset (Xbox 360) (17,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Turtle Beach Official Universal Headset Stand (Xbox 360/Nintendo Wii U/PS3/Mac) (12,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Shootout - Keine Gnade [Blu-ray] (7,97) mit Sylvester Stallone
*NUR HEUTE* - Die Alpen - Unsere Berge von oben [Blu-ray] (13,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Insidious: Chapter 2 [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - La Grande Bellezza - Die große Schönheit [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Discs) (21,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Last Ship von Sting MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Golden von Lady Antebellum MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - All This Bad Blood (Deluxe Edition) von Bastille (7,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- MSI GTX760 OC Twin Frozr 199,90
- Benq Beamer 1280x800 Pixel 339,90
- 10:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA6030KIT AV600 Gigabit
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 UHS-I Premium SDXC 64GB Speicherkarte
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 256GB
*TIPP* 			 - 16:00 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security Plus Mobile Security - 1 Jahr / 1 PC
- 18:00 Uhr: SIRUI K-20X Stativkopf
- 18:00 Uhr: Sigma 17-70 mm f2,8-4,0 Objektiv
- 18:00 Uhr: Becker revo.1 Navigationsgerät, 12,7cm (5'')
- 18:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4226KIT AV500 Wireless-LAN-N
- 18:00 Uhr: Sigma 17-70 mm f2,8-4,0 Objektivf・ Nikon Objektivbajonett
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-710 Multifunktionsgerät
- 18:00 Uhr: Manfrotto MT190XPRO3 Aluminium Stativ mit 3 Segment
- 18:00 Uhr: Cullmann Madrid Maxima 330 SLR-Kameratasche
- 18:00 Uhr: AKG K518 LE DJ Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus für PC
- 18:00 Uhr: Vanguard Espod Plus 203AP Aluminiumstativ
- 18:00 Uhr: Varta Toy Rechargeable Accu AA (4-er Pack)


----------



## Atothedrian (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei dem Angebot von Notebooksbilliger.de handelt es sich um das Galaxy Note 3 NEO. Da dieses Gerät eine "schlechtere" Hardware als das normale Note 3 hat sollte man das dazu schreiben. Ist sonst sehr irreführend. Das Angebot für 299€ wäre echt ein Schnapper!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.04.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Forza Motorsport 5 - Day One-Edition Xbox One (37,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - FIFA 14 [PC Origin Code] (20,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013 - Offizielles Add-On (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Rettungswagen-Simulator 2014 (12,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Turtle Beach Ear Force Z22 Amplified Gaming Headset (PC DVD) (29,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - 2 Guns [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Futurama - Season 7 [2 DVDs] (19,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Kick-Ass 2 [Blu-ray] (11,97) FSK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 1&2 [Blu-ray] (18,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - X-Men Origins - Wolverine: Wie alles begann + The Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers [Blu-ray] (16,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Departed - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Purge - Die Säuberung [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Findet Nemo [Blu-ray] (10,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Tribute von John Newman MP3-Album (3,99)
*NEU* - The Last of Us Remastered für PS4 (69,99) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 16 GB Smartphone Blau (199,00 inkl. Versand von Alternate)
- Samsung UE55F6640 55-Zoll-TV (1.099,90)
- 10:00 Uhr: Transcend MSA340 interne mSATA SSD 128GB
- 10:00 Uhr: Acer K242HLbd 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 14:00 Uhr: LG 29EA73-P 73,7 cm (29 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor
- 18:00 Uhr: Hama Wi-Fi-Datenleser "Pro", SD & USB, inkl. App
- 18:00 Uhr: Hama Basic Digitaler Bilderrahmen
- 18:00 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-810 4-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät
- 18:00 Uhr: Vanguard Alta Pro 283CT Carbonstativ
- 18:00 Uhr: Harman Kardon HKTS 200 BQ W 2.1 Lautsprechersystem
- 18:00 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm 5-6,3 Di LD SP digitales Objektiv für Canon
- 18:00 Uhr: Manfrotto MT055XPRO3 055 Aluminium Stativ mit 3 Segmente
- 18:00 Uhr: PEDEA Tasche Frontloader f・ Canon EOS 6D, 60D, 550D
- 18:00 Uhr: Vanguard SBH-100 Kugelkopf
- 18:00 Uhr: Cullmann Amsterdam Maxima 520 Kameratasche


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Noctua NF-P14 FLX für 10€: Noctua NF-P14 FLX, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 110.3m³/h, 19.6dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn die nicht so ein fürchterliches Design hätten...


----------



## L-Patrick (16. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Petition für schwarz-weiße Noctuas?


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin dafür! Am besten noch als LED-Version in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.04.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Battlefield 4 [PC Origin Code] (24,97) USK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PC) (24,97) USK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (Xbox 360) (29,97) USK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - I Am Alive [Download] (4,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Assassins Creed I - IV - Complete Edition [PC Bundle] (57,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Xbox 360 250GB (Xbox One-Design) inkl. Halo 4 und Forza Horizon (189,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller + Gears of War: Judgment (27,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Verblendung (Steelbook / Limitiert und exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [2 Discs] [Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Almanya - Willkommen in Deutschland [Blu-ray] (6,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Dark Shadows - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (8,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Wickie auf großer Fahrt [Blu-ray 3D] (13,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Evelyn Hamann: Geschichten aus dem Leben - Die Gesamtedition [14 DVDs] (32,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - The Following - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (32,97) FSK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - Seven von Lisa Stansfield MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Immer in Bewegung von Revolverheld MP3-Album (3,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Helios von The Fray MP3-Album (3,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 12:00 Uhr: Xbox One inkl. Titanfall
- 12:00 Uhr: Dell B1265dfw Monolaser - Multifunktionsgerät
- 18:00 Uhr: Vanguard Alta Pro 263AB 100 Dreibeinstativ
- 18:00 Uhr: Roccat Kave XTD Digital Premium 5.1 Surround Headset


*• Hardware-Spartipps*
*NEU* - Jede Caseking-Bestellung ab 50 Euro Warenwert ist am 18.04. mit Gutscheincode "Ostern2014" versandkostenfrei
*NEU* - 20 Prozent Rabatt auf ausgewählte Enermax-Produkte


----------



## TheUnderclocker (17. April 2014)

Der letzte und vor vorletzte link ist kaputt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für die Info. Bei uns ist nur der 1. Link defekt?


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. April 2014)

Ich kann den Enermax-/Alternate-Link nicht aufrufen...

Fehlende Berechtigung oder falscher Partnercode, bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Probier mal diesen Link: Die ALTERNATE Marken-Portale – ausgesuchte Marken auf einen Blick!


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. April 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Probier mal diesen Link: Die ALTERNATE Marken-Portale – ausgesuchte Marken auf einen Blick!



Der tut, was er soll.


----------



## TheUnderclocker (17. April 2014)

Wenn ich das Forum im Browser nutze, funktioniert es. Nur über die Android APP nicht.


----------



## T'PAU (17. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der letzte Link aus Post 4239 funktioniert, wird aber (wie fast alles) mit diesem ad.zanox-Geraffel verseucht (von dem ich hier aber nichts sehe )!


----------



## TheUnderclocker (17. April 2014)

Ja genau das bekomme ich über die App. Über den Browser komme ich aber auf die richtige seite


----------



## PCGH_Markus (18. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.04.2014:

NUR HEUTE* - SanDisk Ultra microSDXC 64GB Class 10 Speicherkarte inkl. SD-Adapter (35,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
				- 10:00 Uhr: Transcend mSATA SSD 128GB
- 10:00 Uhr: Onkyo HTX-22HDX 2.1 3D-HD-Heimkinosystem
- 10:00 Uhr: Acer G246HYLbid 60 cm (24") IPS LED-Monitor schwarz
- 10:00 Uhr: Braun Series 5 5040s-5 Rasierer
- 14:00 Uhr: Blackberry Q10 Smartphone weiß
- 18:00 Uhr: Blackberry Q10 Smartphone schwarz


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls jemand Intresse an einer PS4 zum ursprunglichen Preis 399 € hat, über ebay WOW heute im Angebot
Sony PlayStation 4 / PS4 - 500 GB Jet Schwarz Spielkonsole 0711719100348 | eBay


----------



## PCGH_Markus (19. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.04.2014:*

*NEU* - Iron Man - Trilogie - Steelbook inkl. exklusivem Iron Man Comic [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] [Limited Edition] (22,95)
*NEU* - Das Dschungelbuch / Das Dschungelbuch 2 [Blu-ray] (20,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10:00 Uhr: Raikko Pocket Beat 2.0 Bluetooth
- 18:00 Uhr: iPhone 5 Autohalterung mit 360° Kugelgelenk
- 18:00 Uhr: Manfrotto MT190CXPRO4 Stativ


----------



## Pudwerx (19. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Osteraktion: Gigabyte erstattet 19% vom Bruttokaufbetrag auf ausgewählte 87er Mainboards:

Quelle Gigabyte Homepage & Forum:
GIGABYTE Oster Aktion "19% Mehrwehrtsteuer geschenkt!" - GIGABYTE Newsletter - GIGABYTE Forum
GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Schieferplatten, Mini-PC, Server, PC-Peripheriegeräte und mehr


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer ein extrem gutes, Qualitativ hohes, wenig Leistung saugendes und reduziertes Aufnahmeprogramm sucht: Mirillis - Onlineshop 16€ :O


----------



## PCGH_Markus (20. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.04.2014:*

*NEU* - 3 Tage TV-Serien-Schnäppchen
*NEU* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Sony SLT-A65VL + 18-55 mm II 479,00, Nokia Lumia 610 79,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14:00 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 760 16GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 18:00 Uhr: Lightning Kabel (1 Meter) für Apple iPod/iPhone/iPad
- 18:00 Uhr: Universelle Smartphone Autohalterung für die Windschutzscheibe
- 18:00 Uhr: Hoya HD UV Filter 67 mm
- 18:00 Uhr: Yamaha Piano Craft 840 Kompaktanlage
- 18:00 Uhr: Sirui T-2004X Aluminium Dreibeinstativ
- 18:00 Uhr: TomTom XXL IQ Routes Classic Central Europe


----------



## PCGH_Markus (21. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 21.04.2014:

NEU* - Boxsets & Komplettboxen bis -40% 

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10:00 Uhr: Acer K242HLAbid 61 cm (24") LED-Monitor schwarz
- 14:00 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF360 JetFlash 32GB Speicherstick
- 14:00 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 (S) 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 14:00 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 500 duo Network Kit
- 18:00 Uhr: Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus für PC, Mac und mobile Endgeräte
- 18:00 Uhr: Roccat Kave XTD Digital Premium 5.1 Surround Headset


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.04.2014:*

*NEU* - Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn [Blu-ray 3D] (12,97)
*NEU* - Monsters Collection [Blu-ray] (17,71)
*NEU* - Heroes - Gesamtbox (23 Discs) (44,57)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien auf DVD für 18 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Person of Interest, The Vampire Diaries)
*NEU* - Dark Souls II PS3 (24,79 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Dark Souls II Xbox 360 (24,79 inkl. Versand)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7 ME173X-1O065A 7''; 1GB; 16GB - pink
- 10:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10:00 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 18:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 18:00 Uhr: Mantona Stativ Pro Makro II Dreibeinstativ
- 18:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4226T KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 3-er
- 18:00 Uhr: Nikon AF-S DX Micro-Nikkor 40mm 1:2,8G Objektiv


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

irgendwie check ich bei dem angebot hier nichts . 

Xeon server, 4 GB RAM + GEHÄUSE+ HDD


soll da wirklich alles drin sein ?  alleien die cpu kostet 200 euro neu . 

Falls dort wirklich alles drin ist ,dann wäre es wirklich ein angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.04.2014:*

*NEU* - Battlestar Galactica - Season 1-4/Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray] (36,50)
*NEU* - Star Trek: Enterprise - Season 4 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] (69,99) Release 8.5.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Dragon Age: Inquisition (59,99) mit Vorbestellboni
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Grid Autosport Black Edition (49,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Grid Autosport (49,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- HP 255 G2 F0Z73EA Notebook mit 15,6'' matt [E1-2100; 4GB; 500GB; DOS]
- 10:00 Uhr: Packard Bell Viseo 273Dbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor mit VA-Panel
- 18:00 Uhr: Yamaha ISX-B820 Intigriertes Audio-System mit Bluetooth
- 18:00 Uhr: Raikko POCKET Beat 2.0 Bluetooth Stereo
- 18:00 Uhr: Lightning Kabel (1 Meter) für Apple iPod/iPhone/iPad
- 18:00 Uhr: Casio Herren-Funkuhr mit Resin-Armband


----------



## st.eagle (23. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

diablo3 erweiterung RoS für 19,99!!!

viel spaß!!!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. April 2014)

Moin.
Bei Steam seit gestern Abend für 24h "Red Orchestra 2" für omme, Single- als auch Multiplayer. Bleibt danach dauerhaft spielbar in der eigenen Bibliothek.
Der Kauf bzw. die Aktivierung ist auch via Steam-App auf dem Smartphone / Tablet möglich.


----------



## Rayken (24. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



st.eagle schrieb:


> diablo3 erweiterung RoS für 19,99!!!
> 
> viel spaß!!!


 
Ich warte noch darauf, dass es das Haupspiel und die Erweiterung im Bundle für 19,99€ gibt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.04.2014:*

*HEUTE GRATIS BEI STEAM* - Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Acer 3D-Beamer Full HD 629,00
- 10:00 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er
*TIPP* 			 - 10:00 Uhr: 50 Jahre Bundesliga - Best of Bundesliga 1963-2013: Offizielle Limitierte Sammler-Edition (7-DVD-Box) [Limited Edition]
- 10:00 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 10:00 Uhr: The Philosophers [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 10:00 Uhr: Firefly - Der Aufbruch der Serenity: Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]
- 10:00 Uhr: Firefly - Der Aufbruch der Serenity, Die komplette Serie [4 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 12:00 Uhr: Apple iPad Air 64GB Wi-Fi - Silber 555,00
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Madagascar 3 - Flucht durch Europa [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Fringe - Die komplette Serie (29 Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Family Guy - Pelzvieh Trilogy [Blu-ray]
- 14:00 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D Sammleredition (5 Discs, inkl. WETA-Statue) [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition 3D/2D (5 Blu-ray-Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 14:00 Uhr: Family Guy Trilogie - Ja, lach du nur, du dämliches Pelzvieh [3 DVDs]
- 18:00 Uhr: Walimex Pro AE 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Nikon Objektivbajonett
- 18:00 Uhr: Trust GXT 166 MMO Laser-Gaming-Maus schwarz
- 18:00 Uhr: Autoladekabel (2100 mA, 1 Meter) für Apple iPod/iPhone/iPad
- 18:00 Uhr: Superstar [Blu-ray]
- 18:00 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer (120 Watt)
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Jack Reacher [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Resident Evil: Retribution [Blu-ray 3D]
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Mission:  Impossible - M:I 4-Movie Set (Mission: Impossible / Mission: Impossible  2 / Mission: Impossible 3 / Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll)  [Blu-ray]
- 18:00 Uhr: Gossip Girl - Die komplette Serie (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [30 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: The Big Bang Theory - Staffel 1-6 (19 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
*TIPP* 			 - 18:00 Uhr: Roccat Kave XTD Digital Premium 5.1 Surround Headset
- 18:30 Uhr: Falk NEO 620 LMU Navigationsgerät (15,2 cm (6 Zoll) Display


----------



## Drizztly (24. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force bei zackzack.de für 199€ ohne Versandkosten

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

GH: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.04.2014:*

*JETZT LIEFERBAR* - Dark Souls II (PC) (44,90)
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 - Konsole + Killzone: S.F., Knack + inFamous (499,00) ab dem 30.04. lieferbar
*NEU* - BioShock: Infinite (uncut) Steam-Code (10,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Game of Thrones Staffel 1 - 3 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (74,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Intenso externe Festplatte Memory Drive 1TB USB 3.0 HDD 55,00 inkl. Versand
- 10 Uhr: SONY KDL-46R470 EU 116cm (46") LED TV
- 10 Uhr: Sandisk Ultra Plus Notebook interne SSD 256GB, 2,5 Zoll
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5360 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router mit Power Bank
- 10 Uhr: Acer B296CLbmiidprz 74cm (29 Zoll) IPS Monitor 21:9 2K
- 14 Uhr: Hyundai Mobile Scan MS01 A4 mobiler Scanner
- 18 Uhr: Bushnell Laser-Entfernungsmesser Tour V3, weiß
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 Weitwinkelobjektiv für Canon EF


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

1,75Tb 2,5" USB 3.0 HDD für 69,90€ bei Pearl: Intenso Externe Festplatte 2,5" 1,75TB USB 3.0 schwarz inkl. Tasche


----------



## seppo1887 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Momentan beim "Planeten mit dem Ring" Wiesbaden sehr viele 2,5 Wege und 3 Wege LAutsprecher, sowie Verstärker sehr billig, weil Ausstellungsstücke weg müssen. Habe mir heute 2 Magnat Vector 207 für je 97 EUro erstanden und der Versand nach Hamburg (bin hier nur zum Urlaub) hat auch nur 30 Euro gekostet. Bei Amzon kosten 2 von den Lautsprechern knapp 380 Euro und dazu kommt auch noch Versand und ich habe jetzt nur 230 für alles bezahlt. Also hin zum eigentlich überteuerten "Planeten mit dem Ring", wenn ihr was sucht und inner Nähe seid.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.05.2014:*

*NEU* - PENTHOUSE Super Set 5 - Real 3D Edition (4x 3D Blu-rays) 12,99
*NEU* - Blood of Redemption - Vendetta [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Gravity Steelbook (2D/3D) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (28,97)
*NEU* - Matrix Trilogy Steelbook (Exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Der deutsche Film: Blu-rays bis -40% (u. a. Kokowääh 2 für 7,99, Der Untergang 7,97, Schutzengel 7,97, Männerherzen 6,00, Ein Tick anders 7,97)
*NEU* - Dokumentationen auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Senna 12,97, Das Universum 3D 13,97, Mia san Champions 9,97)
*NEU* - Blu-ray Steelbooks zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Iron Man Trilogie 18,97, The Departed 9,97, Pacific Rim 3D 19,97)
*NEU* - 3 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 24 EUR (u. a. Firefly, Der rosarote Panther, Burn Notice, Glee, Family Guy)
*NEU* - TV-Serien-Einstieg: Staffel 1 unter 10 EUR (u. a. Person of Interest, Greys Anatomy, Castle, Alf, Lost, Criminal Minds)
*NEU* - Türkisch für Anfänger - Komplettbox, Staffel 1, 2 & 3 [9 DVDs] (24,97)
*NEU* - Two and a Half Men - Die komplette zehnte Staffel [3 DVDs] (19,97)
*NEU* - He-Man and the Masters of the Universe - Die komplette Serie + Special Box [14 DVDs] (34,97)
*NEU* - Sex and the City Essentials Collection (im stylischen Shopping-Bag mit Booklet und Bonus-Disc) [19 DVDs] (49,97)
*NEU* - South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit Steam-Code (27,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Nintendo 2DS - Konsole, schwarz/blau (114,90)
*NEU* - LEGO Der Hobbit PS4 (47,84)
*TIPP* - PlayStation 4 + Watch Dogs USK 18 (449,99) - Release 27.05.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.05.2014:*

*NEU* - Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X OC, 8192 MB DDR5 (729,90) die einzige 290X mit 8 GB und evtl. mit Sammlerwert
*NEU* - Iron Man - Trilogie - Steelbook inkl. exklusivem Iron Man Comic [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] [Limited Edition] (18,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 10 Uhr: WD My Cloud Persönlicher Cloud-Speicher 2TB
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili 5in1 Adapter für Samsung Galaxy Note / Tab
- 18 Uhr: Nextbase NBDVR202 In Car Cam 202 Autounfallkamera


----------



## AMD-CPU (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindstar gibt es den AMD A10-7850K im Moment für 119€: Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2014)

AMD-CPU schrieb:


> Im Mindstar gibt es den AMD A10-7850K im Moment für 119€: Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


Gleich mal zugeschlagen 

Danke für den Tipp!

MfG


----------



## SloofFoGnik (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im HumbleBundle Store ist der springsale gestartet. Aktuell gibt's Batman Arkham Origins für 7,49€ (noch 3 1/2 Stunden).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Mai 2014)

Hab mir  Arkham O. und Metro gegönnt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.05.2014:*

*MORGEN RELEASE* - Fack ju Göhte [Blu-ray] (15,99)
*NEU* - Buffed-PC GTX760-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PC-Games-PC GTX770-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX760-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX760-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-Professional-PC Xeon-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX770-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780Ti-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive
*NEU* - PCGH-Extreme-PC 6Core-Edition Watch Dogs jetzt gratis inklusive

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: BenQ TW523P DLP Beamer, WXGA, 3.000 ANSI Lumen, 13.000:1 Kontrast, 3D-fähig über HDMI 339,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er 47,90
- 10 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet H3B externe Festplatte 2TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll) 97,90
- 18 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 Anti-Shock 500GB externe Anti-Shock Festplatte (6,4cm (2,5 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: LG DXG IC330 3D Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.3 Gaming Tastatur für PC
- 18 Uhr: Huawei Ascend Y530 Smartphone schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.05.2014:*

*NEU* - PlayStation 4 + Killzone: S.F., Knack + inFamous (499,00)
*NEU* - Apple iPad 4 Wifi 16 GB schwarz (319,00)
*NEU* 			 - 3 FSK-18-Blu-rays für 25 Euro inkl. Versand  (u. a. Robocop, Max Payne, Down of the Dead, Blade Trinity, Bloodsport,  Scarface, Shooter, Machete, Fight Club, The Expendables, Bruce Lee,  Wanted, Conan, Jennifers Body, The Punisher, Die Fliege, Blade 2, The  Raid)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Crucial M550 SSD 512 GB 229,90
- 10 Uhr: Hercules: The Legendary Journeys - Komplett-Package, Staffel 1-6 [34 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Highlander - Package 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [Limited Edition] [45 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: Emperor - Kampf um den Frieden - Mediabook [Blu-ray + 2 DVDs] [Limited Collector's Edition] [Limited Edition]
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS1TSJ25H3B StoreJet H3B externe Festplatte 1TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll)
- 12 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-615 Tintenstrahl-Multifunktion
- 14 Uhr: Hyundai Mobile Scan MS01 A4 mobiler Scanner
- 14 Uhr: Netgear R7000-100PES Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Router
- 14 Uhr: Netgear WN3100RP-100PES N-300 WLAN Repeater
- 14 Uhr: Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs - Ultimate Collection [10 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: One Direction: This is us (3D + 2D Version) [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB
- 14 Uhr: Heco Victa 200 selection (Paar) black
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth-Lautsprecher grau
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus
- 18 Uhr: Canon IXUS 150 Digitalkamera grau
- 18 Uhr: Battle of the Year (+ Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Play Bluetooth Stereo Headset schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Zwei Leben [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.05.2014:*

*GRATIS* 			 - Plants vs. Zombies (PC-Version als Download)
*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette Serie (Digipack) [Blu-ray] (89,00)
*NEU* - Bis zu 250 EUR Cash-Back beim Kauf von Canon-Produkten
*NEU* - Cash-Back beim Kauf von LG-Fernsehern

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Premium Class 10 microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Trust Wireless Digital TV und Radio für Apple iPad
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Kabelloser On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Kabelloser On-Ear-Kopfhörer weiß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.05.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - James Bond 007: Die Jubiläums-Collection inkl. Skyfall (24 Discs) [Blu-ray] (91,69)
*NUR HEUTE* - Percy Jackson - Im Bann des Zyklopen (2 Discs) [Blu-ray 3D] [Collector's Edition] (18,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - RoboCop (Director's Cut) [Blu-ray] (9,99) FSK 18
*NUR HEUTE* - Stirb langsam 1-5 [Blu-ray] (24,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Genug gesagt (inkl. Digital Ultraviolet) [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Angebote der Woche (u. a. Pacific Rim 7,97, Zwei Leben 11,97, Der Hobbit Extended 21,97, True Blood 5. Staffel)
*NEU* - Minecraft Playstation 3 Edition (22,00) Release 15.05.
*NEU* - The Elder Scrolls Online (33,97)
*NEU* - Mirror's Edge Download (2,09)
*NEU* - Medal of Honor Download (3,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Burnout: Paradise - The Ultimate Box Download (3,49)
*NEU* - Saboteur Download (2,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Stadt der Angst [Download] (3,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed II Download (4,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed II Deluxe Edition Download (5,97)
*NEU* - Lara Croft: Tomb Raider –Legend Download (2,97)
*NEU* - Tomb Raider - Die Chronik Download (2,97)
*NEU* - Final Fantasy VII Download (7,97)
*NEU* - FINAL FANTASY VIII [PC Steam Code] (6,97)
* TIPP *- Crysis 3 [PC Origin Code] USK 18 (8,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
* TIPP *- Asus VG27AH 27-Zoll-LED-Monitor mit IPS-Panel 239,90
* TIPP *- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4226KIT AV500 Wireless-LAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
* TIPP *- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GWSDHC10 32GB Class 10 WI-FI SDHC Speicherkarte
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-530-21174G50DNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
* TIPP *- 14 Uhr: Samsung T22C350EW 54 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Chill Stereo Headset weiß
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba 40L2433DG 102 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Chill Stereo Headset schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Bike Mount Fahrradhalterung für Apple iPhone 5S / 5C / 5 / 4S / 4
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Max Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Technaxx TX-14 CarHD Autokamera


----------



## MueCh83 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

*PlayStation 4 Bundle* mit Killzone: Shadow Fall, 2 DualSchock 4 Controller und PlayStation Camera für *499,99€*

*--- sofort lieferbar (stand 12. Mai 2014 11:27) ---*

www.SpieleGrotte.de - Dein GameShop


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das war wohl ein Doppelpost, Herr Waadt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das war wohl ein Doppelpost, Herr Waadt


 
Ähm ja, danke - fixed. Irgendwie hat das Forum mit so vielen Links Probleme, passiert mir häufig in dieses Thread.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.05.2014:*

*NEU* - Tomb Raider Download (7,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Tomb Raider Survival Edition Download (10,97)
*NEU* - Titanfall Collector's Edition (PC) (299,00 179,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Titanfall Collector's Edition (Xbox One) (299,00 183,97) USK 18
*LIEFERBAR* - PlayStation 4 + Killzone: S.F., Knack + inFamous (499,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Godzilla Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (29,99) Release 31.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Godzilla Ultimate Collectors Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (129,99) Release 31.12.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24,99
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA6030KIT AV600 Gigabit Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 18 Uhr: LG 50LN5406 126 cm (50 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: HD PRO 2 Action Cam (Full HD, 60 fps, 20 Megapixel
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.3 Gaming Tastatur für PC


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.05.2014:*

*TIPP* - Saboteur Download (2,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS4) (39,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (Xbox One) (39,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS3) (19,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (Xbox 360) (19,97) USK 18
*NEU* - AKTION: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Steelbook gratis
*NEU* - Iron Man - Trilogie - Steelbook inkl. exklusivem Iron Man Comic [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition] [Limited Edition] (17,64)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Diablo III - Ultimate Evil Edition (PS4) (69,99) Release 19.08.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Diablo III - Ultimate Evil Edition (Xbox One) (69,99) Release 19.08.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Diablo III - Ultimate Evil Edition (PS3) (39,99) Release 19.08.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Diablo III - Ultimate Evil Edition (Xbox 360) (39,99) Release 19.08.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Edge of Tomorrow Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] (29,99) Release 31.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Sabotage - Uncut/Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (20,16) Release 28.08.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 2 TB externe HDD von Intenso Memory 89,90
- 10 Uhr: BenQ W750 DLP Beamer, HD Ready 3D
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N
- 10 Uhr: Acer G237HLbi 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) ZeroFrame LED-Monitor schwarz
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-530-21174G50MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Linksys WAP300N Dual Band Wireless N300 Access Point
- 18 Uhr: MINOX ACX 100 HD Action Cam
- 18 Uhr: Corel VideoStudio Pro X6 Ultimate
- 18 Uhr: Thomson 26HU5253 66 cm (26 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.05.2014:*

*NEU* - The Superman Collection 1-5 Blu-ray bei Zavvi inkl. deutscher Tonspur (12,39 inkl. Versand)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 WIN & MAC (109,99 84,00)
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 + Killzone: S.F., Knack + inFamous + Call of Duty (518,97) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Philips Livingcolors Bloom 49,99
- Panasonic Viera 105 cm (42 Zoll) Full HD LED-Fernseher 499,99
*TIPP* 			 - Samsung BD-F5100/EN Smart Blu-ray Player 44,00
- Onkyo TX-NR626 (S) 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver 299,00
- Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera 719,00
*TIPP* 			 - Flashstar TV Wandhalterung Vollbeweglich 32,99
- 10 Uhr: Der Hundeflüsterer - Staffel 4 [5 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Vier Frauen und ein Todesfall - Staffel 5 [2 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Errors of the Human Body [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Hinterm Mond gleich Links - Die Komplettbox mit 139 Folgen auf 24 DVDs
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Samsung T24C350EW 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 12 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Duo Weiss 129,90
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Kampfstern Galactica - Die komplette Serie (+DVD) [9 Blu-rays]
- 14 Uhr: Sein letztes Rennen [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Die 2 - Komplette Serie [8 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Dragonball - Movies 1-4 [4 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Xena: Warrior Princess - Staffel 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [37 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat ROC-14-160 Kave XTD Digital 5.1 Headset
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [17 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Keine Gnade für Dad (Grounded for Life) - Die Komplettbox mit allen 91 Folgen auf 13 DVDs
- 18 Uhr: B&W P5 HiFi-Kopfhörer aus Echtleder
- 18 Uhr: Flashstar SLR Kameratasche (ideal für Spiegelreflexkameras)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus
- 18 Uhr: Grundig 32 VLE 521 BG 81,3 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.05.2014:*

*NEU* 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen bis zum 20. Mai
- Blu-rays für 7,97 EUR (u. a. Pacific Rim, Man of Steel, The Dark Knight Rises, Hobbit, Herr der Ringe, Harry Potter, Inception)
- 3D-Blu-rays ab 14,97 EUR (u. a. Pacific Rim, Man of Steel, Der Hobbit, Gravity, Der große Gatsby, Lost Place)
- 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR (u. a. Conjuring, Hobbit, Man of Steel, The Dark Knight Rises, Get Carter, Batman Begins)
- TV-Serien-Staffeln ab 9,97 EUR (u. a. True Blood 5. Staffel, Supernatural 5. Staffel, Person of Interest 1. Staffel, Veep 1. Staffel)
- Blu-ray-Steelbooks ab 6,97 EUR (u. a. Argo Extended Steelbook 9,97, Matrix Trilogy Steelbook 19,97, Cloud Atlas Steelbook 9,97)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray zum Sonderpreis  (u. a. Person of Interest 1. Staffel 17,97, Band of Brothers Box-Set  19,97, Rom The Complete Collection 28,97, Game of Thrones 3. Staffel  36,97, Star Wars The Clone Wars 1. Staffel 17,97)
- Serien-Komplettboxen zum Schnäppchenpreis (u. a. Die Sopranos Mafiabox 59,99, One Tree Hill Komplettbox 64,97, Fringe komplette Serie auf Blu-ray 69,97)
****************************
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Far Cry 4 Limited Edition (PC) (59,95)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Far Cry 4 Limited Edition (PS4) (69,95)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Far Cry 4 Limited Edition (Xbox One) (69,95)
*GRATIS* 			 - ARMA: Cold War Assault (nur bis Montag bei Steam gratis abstauben)
*NEU* - Nintendo 2DS (blau) (99,00)
*NEU* - Nintendo 2DS (rot) (91,11)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Harman Kardon HKTS 35 5.1 Heimkino-Lautsprechersystem 559,00
- LG 42LN5204 106 cm (42 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 299,99
- LG BH6430P 3D Blu-Ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem 189,00
- Sony ZSBTY52C.CED portable Boombox 64,99
- Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera (14 Megapixel, Live View, Full-HD-Videofunktion) Kit 419,00
- Hama Lautsprecherständer, Höhe verstellbar bis zu 123 cm 34,99
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-33218G50MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 128GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III, MLC)
- 10 Uhr: Acer K272HLbid 69 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 380 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 silber
- 14 Uhr: Trust Wireless Digital TV und Radio für Apple iPad
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Kabelloser On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Creative LIVE! Cam Chat HD USB-Webcam
- 18 Uhr: Grundig 22 VLE 7120 BF 56 cm (22 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Kabelloser On-Ear-Kopfhörer weiß
- 18 Uhr: Mantona Stativ Scout inkl. Kugelkopf mit Schnellwechselplatte
- 18 Uhr: Samsung NX300M kompakte Systemkamera


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.05.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Rocky - Complete Box [Blu-ray] (22,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Taffe Mädels [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - How I Met Your Mother - Season 08 [3 DVDs] (19,97)
*NEU* - 42 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Der große Gatsby [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Upside Down [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Upside Down (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray] (16,97)
*NEU* - Pretty Little Liars - Die komplette zweite Staffel [6 DVDs] (14,97)
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Wolfenstein: The New Order (PC) (54,99) USK 18
*MORGEN RELEASE* - Wolfenstein: The New Order (PS4) (54,99) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts für PC und Konsole reduziert (ab 17,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Far Cry- The Wild Expedition (24,97)
*NEU* - Die Sims 3 (9,97)
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 Bonus Edition (27,97)
*NEU* - Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut Download (6,97)
*NEU* - Deus Ex: Game of The Year Edition [PC Steam Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Deus Ex: Human Revolution Augmented Edition (4,97)
*NEU* - Deus Ex: Invisible War [PC Steam Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Deus Ex: The Fall [PC Steam Code] (6,97)
*NEU* - Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days (5,97)
*NEU* - Kane & Lynch: Dead Men [PC Steam Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Legacy of Kain: Defiance [PC Steam Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver [PC Steam Code] (2,97)
*NEU* - Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2 [PC Steam Code] (2,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Bosch 32-tlg. Schraubenbit-Set 11,99 inkl. Versand
- Dyon Enter 48+ 122 cm (48 Zoll) LED-Backlight Fernseher 369,99
- Nikon D5200 SLR-Digitalkamera 519,00
*TIPP* 			 - Acer P1500 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor 499,00
*TIPP* 			 - LG BP620 3D-Blu-ray-Player 89,00
- Onkyo ES-CTI300 (S) HiFi-Kopfhörer 125,00
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Samsung CLP-365 Farblaserdrucker 89,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Devolo dLAN Powerline 650 triple+ Starter Kit 114,99
- 18 Uhr: Lexware büro easy 2014
- 18 Uhr: Steelseries Siberia Elite Gaming Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung UE50H6470 126 cm (50 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Incipio PW-170 zertifiziertes Lightning Datenkabel


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Mai 2014)

Kame & Lynch: Dead Men - sehr gutes Spiel! Für den Preis - top!


----------



## JJ Walker (19. Mai 2014)

Wiso kann ich dog days nur auf die Wunschliste tun. Aber nirgends ein kaufbutton.  Komisch.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.05.2014:*

*RELEASE UND GÜNSTIGER* - Wolfenstein: The New Order (PC) (49,99) USK 18

*NUR NOCH HEUTE* 			 - 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen (bis 20.05)
- Blu-rays für 7,97 EUR (u. a. Pacific Rim, Man of Steel, The Dark Knight Rises, Herr der Ringe, Inception)
- 3D-Blu-rays ab 14,97 EUR (u. a. Pacific Rim, Man of Steel, Der Hobbit, Gravity, Der große Gatsby)
- 3 Blu-rays für 18 EUR (u. a. Conjuring, Hobbit, Man of Steel, The Dark Knight Rises, Get Carter)
- TV-Serien-Staffeln ab 9,97 EUR (u. a. True Blood S.5, Supernatural S.5, Person of Interest S.1, Veep S.1)
- Blu-ray-Steelbooks ab 6,97 EUR (u. a. Argo Extended 9,97, Matrix Trilogy 19,97, Cloud Atlas 9,97)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray zum Sonderpreis  (u. a. Person of Interest S.1 17,97, Band of Brothers Box-Set 19,97,  Game of Thrones S.3 36,97, Star Wars The Clone Wars S.1 17,97)
- Serien-Komplettboxen zum Schnäppchenpreis (u. a. Die Sopranos Mafiabox 59,99, One Tree Hill Komplettbox 64,97, Fringe komplette Serie auf Blu-ray 69,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera 299,00
- Sony STR-DN840 7.2 Kanal Receiver 225,99
- LG BH6230S 3D Blu-Ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem 149,00
- BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor 399,00
- Dual LE40F127A3C 102 cm (40 Zoll) 289,99
- TechniSat DigitRadio 100 - DAB+/UKW Empfangsteil mit Bluetooth Audio Streaming 57,90
- Zu jedem King Mod OC Bundle gibt es ein NZXT Gamma-Case für 4,99 statt 39,90 Euro
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Duo Grau 129,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer K272HULbmiidp 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) WQHD LED-Monitor 339,00
- 10 Uhr: Samsung SL-M2022W/SEE Monochrome Laserdrucker 62,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Keinohrhase & Zweiohrküken (+Blu-ray) [3D Blu-ray] 9,97
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: 50 Jahre Bundesliga - Best of Bundesliga 1963-2013: Offizielle Limitierte Sammler-Edition (7-DVD-Box) [Limited Edition] 16,97
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 44,90
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 520S 32GB Speicherstick 11,99
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8980B(DE) N600 Dualband Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router 64,90
- 14 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [17 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Unser Universum - Die Komplettbox, Staffel 1-4 (History) [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Trust Wireless Digital TV und Radio für Apple iPad
- 14 Uhr: Hama 86543 Knallbunt 2.0 Optische Funkmaus blau
- 14 Uhr: LG 22MP65HQ-P.AEU 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Xena: Warrior Princess - Staffel 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [37 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Acer X1273 DLP-Projektor
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Colorado Saga Gesamtbox (Die komplette Serie) [4 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Der Teufelsgeiger [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Police Academy Collection (7 Discs) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Plantronics RIG Stereo-Headset
- 18 Uhr: Samsung UE40HU6900 102 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 21.05.2014:*

*SOMMERTIPP* - Arctic Breeze Pro USB-Tischventilator mit 4 Port USB-Hub und einstellbarer Drehzahl (11,50)
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 Bonus Edition (21,88)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - NHL 2015 (PS4) (69,99) Release 11.09.

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio OEM 28,90
*TIPP* 			 - 32 GB SDHC-Karte von Platinum 11,90 inkl. Versand
- Sony DSC-RX100M2 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera 489,00
- Hisense LTDN40K166WSEU 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 309,99
- Philips Fidelio X1/00 Premium HiFi-Stereokopfhörer 199,95
- Sony BDV-N590 5.1 3D-DVD/-Blu-ray-Heimkinosystem 199,00
- 10 Uhr: Acer G236HLBbid, 58 cm (23"), LED, 5 ms, HDMI 99,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Das kleine Gespenst [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual-Band Wireless Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Verborgene Welten - Die Höhlen der Toten (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Philips 271S4LPYSB/00 68,5 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Wickie und die starken Männer - DVD 1
- 14 Uhr: Wickie und die starken Männer - DVD 2
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Liam Neeson Collection [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba 50L7333DG 126 cm (50 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2 (3D + 2D Version (2 Discs)) [3D Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Steelseries Frost Blue Bundle Box
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2


----------



## Icedaft (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Externe 3,5" USB 3.0 2TB HDD bei Pearl für 64,90€:

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdi...utm_source=4888&utm_medium=Hauptbild GRA19987


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.05.2014:*

*DIENSTAG RELEASE* - Watch Dogs Digital Deluxe Edition Download (49,99) USK 18
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Noah - Steelbook [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (34,99) Release 28.08.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit [Blu-ray] (22,60) Release 30.10.
*NEU* - Gravity [Blu-ray] (9,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sharkoon Shark Blades 120-mm-Lüfter 7,99
- LG 47LA7408 119 cm (47 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV 679,99
*TIPP* 			 - Samsung BD-H5500 3D Blu-ray-Player 59,00
- Sony HDR-AS100V Ultra-kompakte Action Camcorder mit Profi-Features 249,00
- Sony SRS-BTX300B Bluetooth-Lautsprecher 99,96
- Sony SEL2470Z Vario-Tessar T* FE 24-70 mm F4 ZA OSS, Kompaktes 35 mm Zoomobjektiv 899,00
- SanDisk Sansa Clip+ MP3-Player 8GB 36,00
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Adapter Starter Kit
- 10 Uhr: Acer K242HLbd 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Zwei Leben [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Asus Fonepad ME371MG 17,7 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JM1600KSH-8G Arbeitspeicher 8GB
- 12 Uhr: NETGEAR WNCE4004 N900 Video- und Spiele-4-Port-WLAN-Adapter
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Weltnaturerbe USA 3D [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 14 Uhr: Highschool of the Dead - Gesamtausgabe, Episoden 1-12 (inkl. Postkarten) [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Netgear R7000-100PES Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Rouer
- 14 Uhr: Netgear WN1000RP-100PES WLAN-Repeater
- 14 Uhr: Robert Bosch Ultra-Low-Light Tag-/Nacht-Kamera
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Superstar [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Matrix - The Complete Trilogy [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Asus F552EP-SX018D 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Ozaki Lightning und Micro-USB Ladekabel
- 18 Uhr: Plantronics GameCom Commander Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Philips 273V5LHSB/00 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba 50L7363DG 126 cm (50 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tim Burton Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: MINOX ACX 100 HD Action Cam
- 18 Uhr: Acer P1283 3D XGA DLP-Projektor
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.05.2014:*

*NEU* - X-Men - Trilogie [Blu-ray] (14,90)
*NEU* - Diablo III: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) (29,97)
*NEU* - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX770-Edition (ab 1.049,00)
*NEU* - Fairphone Vorbestellung mit Android 4.2.2 und 16 GB (310,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 5 Tage Deals bei Caseking
- Panasonic Viera 126 cm (50 Zoll) LED-Fernseher 649,99
- Denon DRA-N5 Netzwerk Kompaktreceiver weiß 222,00
- Nikon Coolpix L830 Digitalkamera schwarz 185,00
- Onkyo ES-HF300 HiFi-Kopfhörer 99,00
- Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S digitaler HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver 359,00
- Dell B1160 Monolaserdrucker 39,90
- 10 Uhr: Acer Iconia A1-810 20 cm (7,9 Zoll mit IPS Technologie) Tablet-PC
- 10 Uhr: Transcend StoreJet M3 externe Anti-Shock Festplatte 2TB
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Indiens wilde Schönheit (2 Blu-rays)
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Samsung CLX-3305/XEG CLX-3305 3-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JM1600KSH-4G Arbeitsspeicher 4GB
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: African Safari (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: CANON VB-M600D 1,3MPix Netzwerkkamera
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: The Factory [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Hama Bluetooth-Tastatur für Apple iPad weiß
- 14 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette Serie (Cigarette Box mit allen Folgen auf 18 DVDs)
- 14 Uhr: LG 22MP65HQ-P.AEU 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Borgia - Die komplette 2. Staffel (Director's Cut) [2 Blu-rays]
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 420 Denim Mini Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: The Pretender (Die komplette Erste Staffel & Pilotfolge) (6 Disc Set)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Borgia - Die komplette 1. Staffel (Director's Cut) [4 Blu-rays]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.05.2014:*

*NEU* - Blu-rays je 4,97 EUR (u. a. Feld der Träume, The Devils Double, Divine Weapon, Wilder Ozean, Der Bastard)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 6,97 EUR (u. a. Les Miserables, Der unglaubliche Hulk, RED, Battleship, Snow White & the Huntsman)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Star Trek Into Darkness, Ziemlich beste Freunde, 96 Hours Taken 2)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 9,97 EUR (u. a. Gravity, Conjuring, Fast & Furious 6, The Last Days)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 12,97 EUR (u. a. Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde, Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers, White House Down)
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays im Angebot (u. a. Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde, Avatar, Gravity, Pacific Rim 3)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Steelbooks im Angebot (u. a. Iron Man Trilogie, Hangover Trilogie, Matrix Trilogy)
*NEU* - TV-Serien auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Game of Thrones 3. Staffel 34,97 oder 2. Staffel für 28,97, oder 1. Staffel für 19,97)
*NEU* - TV-Serien unter 10 EUR (u. a. Pretty Little Liars, Person of Interest, True Blood, The Big Bang Theory)
*NEU* - TV-Serien unter 15 EUR (u. a. Game of Thrones, Downton Abbey, Supernaturall)
*NEU* - Serienboxen reduziert (u. a. Borgen, How I Met Your Mother, Hinterm Mond gleich Links)
*NEU* - Wii U - Afterglow Controller Pro (26,97)
*NEU* - Rayman Legends Wii U (19,97)
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole + Kinect kaufen und 30 Euro für den Xbox One Wireless Controller sparen
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole + Kinect inkl. Titanfall kaufen und 30 Euro für Xbox Live - Gold-Mitgliedschaft 12 Monate sparen
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 PS3 Deluxe Edition (27,97) USK 18
*NEU* - ANNO 2070: Die Tiefsee (Add-On) (8,97)
*NEU* - Anno 1404: Venedig (AddOn) (4,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - Season Pass [PC Uplay Code] (8,97)
*NEU* - Might & Magic: Heroes VI - Shades of Darkness (4,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Grundig 40 VLE 830 BL 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 299,99
- Samsung F-EVNX2000 Systemkamera Set schwarz 299,00
- Sony BDV-N8100WB 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem 449,00
- Denon AVR-X3000 7.1 Surround AV-Receiver 560,00
- Samsung F-EVNX2000 Systemkamera Set weiß 299,00
- Tamron AF 200-500mm 5-6,3 Di LD SP digitales Objektiv für Canon 749,00
- Harman Kardon HKTS 200 BQ W 2.1 Lautsprechersystem 315,00
- Acer X1373WH DLP Beamer, WXGA 299,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Transcend interne-SSD 256GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III, MLC)
- 10 Uhr: Brilliant LED Normallampe E27, 3 W RGB-Farbwechsel
- 10 Uhr: TP-LINK Archer C2 AC750 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router
- 10 Uhr: Acer B296CLbmiidprz 74cm (29 Zoll) IPS Monitor 21:9 2K Ultra HD
- 14 Uhr: Netgear WN1000RP-100PES WLAN-Repeater
- 14 Uhr: Devolo dLAN Powerline 650+ Starter Kit
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2450H 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Asus F552EA-XX133D 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 14 Uhr: Netgear R7000-100PES Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Router
- 18 Uhr: uRage Exodus Gaming Tastatur Keyboard
- 18 Uhr: Technaxx TX-14 CarHD Autokamera
- 18 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z4 Dual-SIM Smartphone schwarz
- 18 Uhr: AKG K912 Stereo Funkkopfhörer schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Asus ROG Orion PRO Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Vanguard Abeo Plus 323AV Foto/Video Aluminium Stativ


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.05.2014:*

*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde 3D (+Blu-ray) (20,20)
*NEU* - New Super Mario Bros. U - [Nintendo Wii U] (27,67)
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Watch Dogs PC (Retail) (54,99) USK 18
*HEUTE RELEASE* - Watch Dogs Download (49,99) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Roccat Kone+ Max Customization Gaming Mouse 39,99
- BenQ TW523P DLP Beamer, WXGA 339,90
- Toshiba 32L2333DG 80 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 239,99
- Dual DAB 5.1 Tragbares Digitalradio 38,00
- Humax HD Nano Basic HDTV Satelliten-Receiver 88,00
- Fujifilm FinePix S1 Kompaktkamera schwarz 379,00
- Manfrotto MT190CXPRO3 Carbon Stativ mit 3 Segment 269,00
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 10 Uhr: Transcend interne SSD 256GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), mSATA III, MLC
- 14 Uhr: LG 22MP65HQ-P.AEU 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Xlayer -BD-R Rohlinge (4x Speed, 25GB, 25-er Stück)
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 915 Stereo Surround-Ear-Funkkopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Company of Heroes - Anthology (PC)
- 18 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Smartphone weiß
- 18 Uhr: Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Wrath Wireless Headset
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Arvo Compact Gaming Tastatur


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.05.2014:*

*NEU* - Be quiet Power Zone-Netzteil kaufen und Watch Dogs gratis erhalten
*NEU* - Seasonic G-Series 550W PCGH-Edition (95,00) für kurze Zeit wieder lieferbar!
*NEU* - The Wolf of Wall Street (inkl. Digital Ultraviolet) [Blu-ray] (14,90)
*NEU* - Mario Kart 8 Limited Edition Wii U (69,99) Release 30.05.
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde [Blu-ray] (11,11)
*NEU* - Deutschland von oben - Staffel 1-3 [Blu-ray] (12,97)
*NEU* - Men in Black - Trilogie [Blu-ray] (13,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Panasonic Viera TX-39ASW604 98 cm (39 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 469,99
- LG BH7220B 3D-Blu-ray 5.1 Heimkinosystem 199,00
- Onkyo CS-255 (G) HiFi-Minisystem 140,00
- Nikon D5200 SLR-Digitalkamera 519,00
- Manfrotto MT190XPRO3 Aluminium Stativ mit 3 Segment 139,95
- AmazonBasics Lightning-USB-Kabel für iPhone und Co. 10,49
- Toshiba Satellite C50-A-1JU Notebook 15,6" 4GB RAM 500GB Intel HD Win8 369,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TD-W8980B(DE) N600 Dualband Gigabit Router
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2450HT 61 cm (24 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Philips 273V5LHSB/00 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Hama 2-in-1 Scanner-Maus
- 14 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025 Farblaserdrucker
- 18 Uhr: Acer Liquid E3 Plus Dual-SIM Smartphone schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Grundig 48 VLE 744 BL 121 cm (48 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 701 Bügel-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX Gaming Headset


----------



## FTTH (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Alternate gibt es die CPU-Kühler be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 und be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim für 29,95 € Hardware bei ALTERNATE | Grafikkarten, CPU, NAS, SSD kaufen


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf’s Haus                     
                                                 Kostenlos bis 3. Juni 2014                     
battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## n3rd (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke Bauzi!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.05.2014:*

*GRATIS* 			 - Battlefield 3 PC-Download USK 18
*NEU* - PC Games Hardware WISSEN "Die spannende IT-History" Bookazine (11,99)
*TIPP* - American Pie 1, 2, 3 & Das Klassentreffen [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (17,97)
*TIPP* - Men in Black - Trilogie [Blu-ray] (13,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Xbox One Controller 29,99
- Meliconi Ghost Design 2000, TV Wandhalterung 189,99
- Hisense LHD32K166WSEU 81,3 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher 219,99
- Acer X113 DLP-Projektor 199,00
- Sony SRS-BTX300W Bluetooth-Lautsprecher 99,95
- Rollei Compactline 52 Digitalkamera 25,00
- Lenovo B590 MBX39GE Notebook Notebook 15" Intel Core i3-3110M 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, DOS 333,00
- 08 Uhr: Sony BDV-N9100WB 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem
- 10 Uhr: Acer G246HYLbid 60 cm (24 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor
- 10 Uhr: Asus N750JV-T4141H 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: HP LaserJet Pro M125nw Laser-Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Hama German Edition Gaming-Headset
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Asus ROG Orion PRO Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: LG 42LA6918 107 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 420 Denim Mini Kopfhörer


----------



## tigerjessy (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Download von BF3 ist Schwerstarbeit. Ich sitze seit 12 Uhr vorm Rechner und musste den Download schon min. 100 mal wieder fortsetzen da er ständig unterbrochen wird. bin jetzt bei 8 von 20,68GB.
Meine 16000 1&1 Leitung ist zum k....n. Schwangt zwischen 700kb/s und 1,2Mb/s, manchmal bricht sie sogar auf 200kb/s ein. Wenn ich Glück habe wird der Download noch vor Mitternacht fertig und ich habe dann Schwielen am Hintern.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Der Download von BF3 ist Schwerstarbeit. Ich sitze seit 12 Uhr vorm Rechner und musste den Download schon min. 100 mal wieder fortsetzen da er ständig unterbrochen wird. bin jetzt bei 8 von 20,68GB.
> Meine 16000 1&1 Leitung ist zum k....n. Schwangt zwischen 700kb/s und 1,2Mb/s, manchmal bricht sie sogar auf 200kb/s ein. Wenn ich Glück habe wird der Download noch vor Mitternacht fertig und ich habe dann Schwielen am Hintern.


 
Ich würde es vorerst einfach nur dem Origin-Account hinzufügen und mit dem Download beginnen, wenn sich der Ansturm gelegt hat


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die beste Idee, sitze draußen auf dem sonnigen Balkon und benutze TeamViewer als App. Damit kriegt man dann so in Etappen von 50-300Mb selbst diese Extremsimulation von CWT hin 
Ps: Bin jetzt bei 12,5


----------



## PCGH_Markus (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 31.05.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Yamaha RX-V375 AV-Receiver schwarz 179,00
- Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. Sigma 18-250mm 419,00
- Samsung UE46F5070 116 cm (46") LED-Backlight-Fernseher 369,99
- Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer 99,00
- Humax HD Nano Basic HDTV Satelliten-Receiver 88,00
- Acer P1500 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor 499,00
 - Onkyo ES-HF300 HiFi-Kopfhörer 99,00
- 14 Uhr: Hama 54187 USB-Ladestation mit vier Buchsen
- 14 Uhr: Samsung UE48H6270 121 cm (48") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 511 Stereo-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Transcend SSD 128GB


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Yamaha RX-V375 AVR ist kein Schnäppchen, den bekommt man schon für 170€.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.06.2014:*

* 				NUR NOCH HEUTE 			 *- 7 Tage Tiefpreise
*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Sony Xperia V 199,00 inkl. Versand)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 12 Uhr: Grundig 42 VLE 922 BL 107 cm (42") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Hisense LTDN42K680 106,7 cm (42") 3D LED-Backlight Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Sony BRAVIA KDL-50W656 126 cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Tomb Raider [PC Steam Code] (6,99) USK 18
*NEU* - FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft Brasilien 2014 zum Jubel-Tiefstpreis + WM-Song gratis
*NEU* - 5 EUR Versandkosten sparen + Gratis Bonuscode: EA SPORTS UFC 
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 Königsedition (20,97)
*NEU* - Trials Fusion Deluxe Edition (28,97)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty (16,97)
*NEU* - StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm (Add-On) (17,97)
*NEU* - World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On) (11,97)
*NEU* - Hitman 2: Silent Assassin PC Steam Code (2,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Hitman 3: Contracts PC Download (3,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Hitman: Absolution [PC Steam Code] (6,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Hitman: Absolution (100% uncut) Professional Edition PC Steam Code (7,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Hitman: Blood Money Download (3,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Hitman: Codename 47 [Online Code] (2,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Dungeon Siege III [PC Steam Code] (5,97)
*NEU* - Just Cause Download (2,97)
*NEU* - Just Cause 2 Download (6,97)
*NEU* - Supreme Commander 2 (6,97)
*NEU* - Assassin's Creed 3 (100% uncut) Deluxe Edition II Download (14,97)
*NEU* - Assassins Creed I - IV - Complete Edition [PC Bundle] Download (52,97)
*NEU* - Watch Dogs Bonus Edition PS4 (59,00) USK 18
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Walhalla Rising, Into the Blue, Secretary, Out of Time, Daybreakers)
*NEU* - Kultfilme und Klassiker auf Blu-ray je 7,97 EUR (u. a. Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Die Brücken am Fluß, Heat, Sieben, American Beauty)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln auf Blu-ray für 30 EUR (u. a. Hatfields & Mc Coys, Sons of Anarchy, Person of Interest, Firefly, Downton Abbey)
*NEU* - 3 Arthaus-Filme auf Blu-ray für 22 EUR (u. a. Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, 12 Uhr mittags, Der Himmel über Berlin)
*NEU* - Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] (17,97)
*NEU* - StreetDance Kids - Gemeinsam sind wir Stars (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes 1+2 [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für 20 EUR (u. a. Game of Thrones, True Blood, The Big Bang Theory, Terra Nova)
*NEU* - 4 Filme auf DVD für 20 EUR (u. a. Der Hobbit, Der große Gatsby, Conjuring, Harry Potter)
*NEU* - Mike & Molly - Die komplette erste Staffel [3 DVDs] (12,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Asus R9 290X-DC20C-4GD5 399,00
- Acer P1173 DLP Beamer, SVGA, 3.000 ANSI Lumen 249,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer G246HLBbid 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 12 Uhr: Sony BRAVIA KDL-32W655 80 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV
- 14 Uhr: Revoltec Backlight Set SMD-15 -LED Ambiente Beleuchtung
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Switch - Ein mörderischer Tausch [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Netgear WN1000RP-100PES WLAN-Repeater
- 14 Uhr: Kingston HyperX Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM Kit
- 14 Uhr: Brother MFC-J870DW MFP Tinten-Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Netgear R7000-100PES Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Router
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Der ganz große Traum [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: BenQ XL2420Z 61 cm (24 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED Monitor
- 16 Uhr: LG 55LA6608 139 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: AKG K912 Stereo Funkkopfhörer schwarz
- 18 Uhr: 500 Traumtore - Die besten Fußballtore der Welt [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer grau
- 18 Uhr: Vanguard Adaptor 41 SLR-Kamerarucksack anthrazit
- 18 Uhr: Motorola Moto X Smartphone weiß
- 18 Uhr: Dual DAB 16 portables Digitalradio
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Das Wunder von Bern [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV W Mobile Tuner für DVB-T (Micro USB) schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Philips LED-Starterkit mit 1m Strip


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.06.2014:*

*NEU* - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Star Trek Into Darkness, Oblivion, World War Z, X-Men: Erste Entscheidung)
*NEU* - 4 Blu-ray-Filme oder Serien kaufen, nur 3 bezahlen (u. a. Terminator, Aliens, Verrückt nach Mary, Hitman)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Intel Core i5-4690K (204,90)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Intel Core i7-4790K (299,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- BenQ W1070 DLP Beamer, FullHD, 2.000 ANSI Lumen 599,90
- 10 Uhr: Toshiba AT10-A-103 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll) eXcite Pure 3G Tablet
- 10 Uhr: Transcend externer Slim DVD 8x Brenner
- 14 Uhr: BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm (24 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED Monitor
- 14 Uhr: LG 50LA6678 126 cm (50 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 50 VLE 921 BL 127 cm (50 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Dual DAB 31 Digitalradio
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Arvo Compact Gaming Tastatur
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 915 Stereo Surround-Ear-Funkkopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Napoleon: Total War (PC)
- 18 Uhr: EyeTV Netstream 4Sat DVB-S2-Netzwerk-Tuner


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Über 500 MP3-Alben für je 5 EUR (u. a. Lindsey Stirling, Katy Perry, Sportfreunde Stiller, Bastille, Frida Gold, Linkin Park, Christina Stürmer, Placebo)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer T272HULbmidpcz 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED Touch-Monitor
- 10 Uhr: TP-LINK TD-W8970B Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router
- 10 Uhr: Norton 360 Multi Device 2.0 3 PC
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: BenQ W1070 3D DLP-Projektor (Full HD)
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung T22C350EW 54 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung 840 Evo 250-GB-SSD
- 14 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 14 Uhr: Norton Antivirus 2014 1 PC
- 14 Uhr: Robert Bosch Ultra-Low-Light Tag-/Nacht-Kamera
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN58XT880 146 cm (58 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Sat Free TV-Tuner für DVB-S2
- 18 Uhr: Norton Internet Security 2014 1 PC - Upgrade
- 18 Uhr: Toshiba AT10LE-A-10D 25,7 cm (10,1 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: CAT B15 Outdoor Smartphone
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Savu mid-size Hybrid Gaming Maus schwarz
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 701 Bügel-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Acer P1500 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor (3.000 ANSI Lumen, Full HD)


----------



## 3-way (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Super Angebote. Wie viel wohl die 250GB Evo SSD kosten wird? Ich habe gerade bei Amazon 5 Gillette Rasierklingen mir Rasierer für 5,70 Euro anstatt 13,99 bekommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Super Angebote. Wie viel wohl die 250GB Evo SSD kosten wird? Ich habe gerade bei Amazon 5 Gillette Rasierklingen mir Rasierer für 5,70 Euro anstatt 13,99 bekommen.


 
Tu mal bitte verlinken.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Juni 2014)

Sniper Elite 2 für Umsonst bei Steam:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/63380/?snr=1_702_4__40_1


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Super Aktion!  Ist auch in DE Uncut, kann man also getrost dem Account hinzufügen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Juni 2014)

Ah gut, ich hab grad schon danach gesucht ob ich es per VPN aktivieren muss.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Genau das habe ich mir schon gedacht, deswegen der Hinweis; CUT hätte ich es mir auch nicht geholt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Juni 2014)

Ok  Gut.


----------



## JayPy (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Noch bis 9.00 Uhr gibt es bei Saturn im Late Night Shopping *Battlefield 4* für 15€ (PC, PS3, XBOX360):

http://www.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/sto...lefield4&_suid=140194902321802658012883389926

(bei Versand +5€, bei Abholung in der Filiale keine weiteren Kosten)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.06.2014:*

*TIPP* 			 - Xbox One Bundle inklusive Titanfall 399,00 anstatt 499,00
- Lenovo B590 MBT3EGE Notebook mit 15.6" 269,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: CSI: Miami - Season 9.1 [3 DVDs] 15,97
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 44,90
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: CSI: Crime Scene Investigation - Season 11.1 [3 DVDs] 15,97
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer K242HLAbid 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor 113,00
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF520S JetFlash 520S 32GB 11,90
- 10 Uhr: Samsung SL-M3325ND/SEE Serie ProXpress M3325ND Mono-Laserdrucker 125,00
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Moontrap - 2-Disc-Edition (Platinum Cult Edition) [Blu-ray] 9,97
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 32,90
- 10 Uhr: Moontrap - 2-Disc-Edition (Platinum Cult Edition) [2 DVDs] 7,97
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 UHS-I micro-SDHC 16GB Speicherkarte 15,99
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: The Big Red One [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Philips 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Dell C2665dnf netzwerkfähiger Multifunktions-Farblaserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Robin Hood - Staffel 1-3/Superbox [10 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Don Jon [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend TS1TSJ25H3B StoreJet H3B externe Festplatte 1TB
- 14 Uhr: Transcend TS2TSJ25M3 StoreJet M3 externe Anti-Shock Festplatte 2TB
- 16 Uhr: TCL 40 Zoll LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 55 VLE 922 BL 139.7 cm (55 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Philips HTB6251D 2.1 Home Entertainment-System
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Hybrid TV Tuner-Stick für DVB-T/-C, analoges TV & UKW-Radio
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Blazing Saddles - Der wilde Wilde Westen [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: Felix the Cat - Komplettbox [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: AKG AKG High Performance DJ Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Acer X113 DLP-Projektor (3D, SVGA,2.800 ANSI Lumen) schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Sanctuary - Die komplette Serie (19 Discs)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm für Canon EF-S
- 18 Uhr: Asus ROG Orion PRO Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: ePASSION - Secure USB Stick - 16 GB - Weiß
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Absolute Giganten [Blu-ray]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.06.2014:*

*VORBESTELLBAR* - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Day One Edition (49,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Collectors Edition (139,99)
*WIEDER LIEFERBAR* - PlayStation 4 - Konsole (399,00)
*NEU* - PS4 + FIFA 14 (429,00)
*NEU* - Humble Bundle German Edition (u. a. Arcania, Risen, The Book of Unwritten Tales)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR  (u. a. Gravity, Oblivion, Star Trek Into Darkness, Der Hobbit, Fast  & Furious 6, Der große Gatsby, Man of Steel, Ted, Robocop, Jack  Reacher)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 10 Uhr: Acer G246HYLbid 60 cm (24 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor
- 12 Uhr: Grundig 32 VLE 521 BG 81,3 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Hisense LTDN40K166WSEU 101,6 cm (40 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 UHS-I micro-SDHC 32GB Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Philips 68,5 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: AKG K545 Geschlossene Over-Ear Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm FinePix S1 Kompaktkamera
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Mobile TV-Tuner für den Lightning-Anschluss
- 18 Uhr: Motorola Moto X Smartphone weiß
- 18 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF520S JetFlash 520S 32GB
- 18 Uhr: Plantronics GameCom Commander Headset
- 18 Uhr: uRage Illuminated Gaming-Maus


----------



## PCGH_Markus (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.06.2014:
*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. Sigma 18-250mm Objektiv
- 14 Uhr: Philips HTB7250D/12 2.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 48 VLE 744 BL 121 cm (48") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Panasonic Lumix DMC-G5WEG-K Systemkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Go DVB-T TV-Tuner für USB schwarz
- 18 Uhr: LG 73,7 cm (29") IPS LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 511 Stereo-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Philips AS860/10 kabelloses Lautsprecherdock für Smartphone


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso verlinkst du nur die Amazon-Rabatt-Seite, aber nicht das Produkt?


----------



## killer89 (7. Juni 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wieso verlinkst du nur die Amazon-Rabatt-Seite, aber nicht das Produkt?


Ich hab festgestellt, dass es aufm Handy sonst immer nicht geklappt hat, aufm PC aber schon... bei den aktuellen Links hab ich's aber noch nicht ausprobiert

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Markus (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Saturn Super Sunday XXL

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX1R Cyber-shot Digitalkamera schwarz 
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer 
- 12 Uhr: LG 65LA9659 164 cm (65") Cinema 3D LED-Fernseher (Ultra-HD)
- 16 Uhr: TCL L39E3003F/G 99 cm (39") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX10 Digitalkamera inkl. 24-200mm F2.8 Objektiv schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Diversity Dual-Tuner DVB-T Stick (USB 2.0) silber
- 18 Uhr: AKG K430 Over-Ear-Stereo-Kopfhörer mit Lautstärkeregler
- 18 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera Kit inkl. SEL-P1650 und SEL-55210 Objektiv schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Philips HTD3250/12 2.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Motorola Moto X Smartphone schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Markus (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.06.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Devolo dLAN Powerline 650+ Starter Kit
- 10 Uhr: Acer G246HLBbid 61 cm (24") LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 2ms) schwarz
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS256GSSD340 SSD 256GB
- 10 Uhr: Sony HT-CT370 2.1-Kanal Soundbar schwarz
- 12 Uhr: Funai 39FL753P/10N 99,1 cm (39") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Transcend TS2TSJ25M3 StoreJet M3 externe Anti-Shock Festplatte 2TB
- 14 Uhr: LG 54,6 cm (21,5") LED-Monitor
- 16 Uhr: LG 50LA6678 126 cm (50") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: PowerDVD 13 Ultra
- 18 Uhr: AKG K912 Stereo Funkkopfhörer schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer grau
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm für Nikon F
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-WX350 Digitalkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: SMAR.T Power Powerbank mit LED Fahrradlampe 5400 mAh / 300 Lumen
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Micro TV-Tuner für Micro USB (Android-Gerät) schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth-Lautsprecher schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-33218G50MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook
- 18 Uhr: Philips SHL5605GY/10 Headband Kopfhörer Citiscape


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.06.2014:*

*VORBESTELLBAR* - GTA 5 (PC-Version) (55,00)  				Rockstar kündigt PC-, PS4- und Xbox-One-Version für Herbst 2014 an - Release laut Amazon am 28. Oktober 
*VORBESTELLBAR* - GTA 5 (PS4-Version) (69,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - GTA 5 (Xbox-One-Version) (69,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - FIFA 15 (PC) (59,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - FIFA 15 (PS4) (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - FIFA 15 Ultimate (Steelbook exkl. bei Amazon.de) (PS4) (79,99)
*NUR HEUTE* - Games-Angebote zur E3 (u. a. Alice Download 3,97, Command & Conquer 4 für 3,97, Dead Space 3 für 6,97)
*NEU* - Pacific Rim 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (14,97 26,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sharkoon Quickport Combo USB 3.0 27,99
- Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 74,90
- Apple iPad Air 399,00
- Braun Rasierer Pulsonic Series 7 179,00


----------



## cultraider (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gta 5 PS3 und XBOX 360 für 29,99€ bei MEDIMAX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.06.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Games-Angebote zur E3 (u. a. Final Fantasy XIV Collector's Edition PS4 49,97, South Park PS3/Xbox 360 je 39,97)
- HGST 1 TB externe HDD 59,90
- ASUS F552EA-XX133D Notebook 39,62cm (15,6") 239,90


----------



## dynastes (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Intel Core i7 4790K jetzt das "meistgesuchteste" Produkt im Preisvergleich? 

Bitte keine doppelten Superlative, der eine oder andere Leser wird es für korrekt halten und in seinen Wortschatz übernehmen -.-


----------



## kevin123 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



dynastes schrieb:


> Intel Core i7 4790K jetzt das "meistgesuchteste" Produkt im Preisvergleich?
> 
> Bitte keine doppelten Superlative, der eine oder andere Leser wird es für korrekt halten und in seinen Wortschatz übernehmen -.-


 
wie hat das jetzt mit dem schnäppchen thread zutun?????????


----------



## dynastes (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mit dem eigentlichen Thema des "Schnäpchen"-Threads hat das nicht direkt etwas zu tun (wobei ich mich bei der Lektüre deines Satzes gerade frage, ob du mich trollst oder einfach ehrlich empört bist). 

Tauchen im Artikel jedoch grammatikalische Mängel auf, finde ich es angemessen, diese zu korrigieren. Mit sachlichen Fehlern würde man es schließlich auch so machen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.06.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Games-Angebote zur E3 (u. a. FIFA Fussball Weltmeisterschaft PS3 und Xbox 360 je 39,97, Xbox Live Gold 36,97)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Uncharted 4: A Thief's End PS4 (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - The Legend of Zelda [Wii U] (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Battlefield Hardline Deluxe Edition PS4 (79,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Little Big Planet 3 [PlayStation 4] (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR *- Bloodborne [PlayStation 4] (69,99)
*VORBESTELLBAR *- Rise of the Tomb Raider [Xbox One] (69,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
Achtung: Bei den Amazon-Blitzangeboten muss man etwas nach unten scrollen, um diese zu sehen!
- 10 Uhr: Boss - Die komplette 1.Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router (WiFi Hotspot,HSPA+, 3G)
- 10 Uhr: Glückliche Reise - die komplette TV-Serie auf 8 DVDs
- 10 Uhr: Tai Chi Zero (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]
- 10 Uhr: Sein letztes Rennen [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Boss - Staffel 2 [4 DVDs]
- 12 Uhr: HP Slate Tablet 149,90
- 12 Uhr: Thomson 26HU5253 66 cm (26 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV
- 14 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025 Farblaserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: La Grande Bellezza - Die große Schönheit [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: ePASSION - Secure USB Stick - 16 GB - Weiß
- 14 Uhr: Transcend TS64GJF520S JetFlash 520S 64GB
- 14 Uhr: Web Therapy - Season 1&2 [4 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Rene Marik - Geld her oder Autsch'n! [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: The Newsroom - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: BenQ W770ST Kurzdistanz DLP-Projektor
- 14 Uhr: The Newsroom - Die komplette erste Staffel [4 DVDs]
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 42 VLE 922 BL 107 cm (42 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Zwei vom alten Schlag [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT tragbarer Bluetooth MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: EyeTV Netstream 4Sat DVB-S2-Netzwerk-Tuner
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT USB MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Malavita - The Family [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Dual DAB 31 Digitalradio
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT tragbarer Bluetooth MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: AKG AKG High Performance DJ Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: 90 Jahre Warner Bros. Jubiläums-Edition - 90 Film Collection [98 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Rush - Alles für den Sieg [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Gear V700 Smartwatch rose-gold


----------



## AMD4EVA (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich find es unmoralisch das man amazon mit rein nimmt, 
die sind das beste beispiel wie man lohndumping betreibt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich find es unmoralisch das man amazon mit rein nimmt,
> die sind das beste beispiel wie man lohndumping betreibt


 
Hier geht's nicht um moral sondern um gute Angebote und das sind sie nun mal.


----------



## Born11 (12. Juni 2014)

Der thread heißt aber "Sammelthread Schnäppchen" unter anderem bei Amazon.  Und es zwingt dich ja auch niemand dort einzukaufen.. 

Eine Alternative wäre ein "Sammelthread Fairtrade Schnäppchen" nur mit verantwortungsvollen Händlern. Aber die liste dürfte kurz werden. Profit ist heutzutage meistens interessanter als CSR..  

Tante edit sagt: da war jemand schneller als ich.


----------



## jamie (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zumal Moral und Computer generell eher nicht so gut zusammenpassen...


----------



## ha-jo55 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich find es unmoralisch das man amazon mit rein nimmt,
> die sind das beste beispiel wie man lohndumping betreibt



und Amazon zahlt nicht mal Steuern in Deutschlad!!!


----------



## AMD4EVA (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Born11 schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre ein "Sammelthread Fairtrade Schnäppchen" nur mit verantwortungsvollen Händlern. Aber die liste dürfte kurz werden.


 
nicht wirklich fast jede andere firma, sei es MF, Mix, HwV, caseking, HoH, warehouse usw. zahlen normale gehälter, 
und sind ofters mal günstiger als amazon und meist aber auch nicht teurer als 4-5euro

diese ahnung scheint man als amazon stammkunde wohl zu verlieren


und die arbeitsplätze vernichtet man auch, da bei firmen wie bei amazon sehr sehr viel automatisiert abgewicklet wird.


----------



## jamie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> nicht wirklich fast jede andere firma, sei es MF, Mix, HwV, caseking, HoH, warehouse usw. zahlen normale gehälter,
> und sind ofters mal günstiger als amazon und meist aber auch nicht teurer als 4-5euro
> 
> diese ahnung scheint man als amazon stammkunde wohl zu verlieren
> ...


 
Na toll, dann guck mal ein wenig früher in die Produktionskette. Bei Elektronik-Produkten hast du (fast) immer Arbeitsbedingungen, die um einiges schlimmer sind, als die von Amazon. Wer sich daran nicht stört, sollte auch mit Amazon leben können, oder ist es da schlimmer, weil's näher dran ist?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Um über Firmenpolitiken zu diskutieren, ist hier der falsche Ort, macht da bitte ein eigenes Thread auf. Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Sammelthread und nichts anderes. Daher bitte kein Offtopic-Spam, danke!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.06.2014:*

*NEU* - MSI Geforce GTX 760 Hawk PCGH-Edition (234,90)
*NEU* - 5 Tage Preishits: Disney-Klassiker, Blockbuster, US-Serien und mehr (bis zum 17.06.)
*NEU* - 3 Disney-Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Peter Pan, 101 Dalmatiner, Alice im Wunderland, Dumbo)
*NEU* - 2 TV-Serien-Staffeln für nur 16 EUR (u. a. Immer wieder Jim, Hör mal, wer da hämmert, Scrubs)
*NEU* - Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. The Rock 8,97, Lone Ranger 10,97, Planes 10,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 Cyber-shot Digitalkamera
- 12 Uhr: Dyon TAV 32 Basic 80 cm (31,5 Zoll) LED-Backlight-TV
- 14 Uhr: HP LaserJet Pro M125nw Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G
- 14 Uhr: Sony HTC-T370 2.1 Kanal Soundbar
- 16 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT tragbarer Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Sat Free TV-Tuner für DVB-S2 (USB 2.0) silber
- 18 Uhr: AKG K545 Geschlossene Over-Ear Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm FinePix S1 Kompaktkamera schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Mini Bluetooth-Lautsprecher rot


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die R9 280X gibt es bei Mindfactory zurzeit für gut 200€ Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Kann sich natürlich auch um einen Preisfehler handeln.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.06.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 14 Uhr: LG 29EA93-P 73,7 cm (29") IPS LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: LG HR929S 3D Blu-ray Player 1TB (W-LAN)
- 16 Uhr: Dual LE40F127A3C 102 cm (40") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo CS-255 (G) HiFi-Minisystem inkl. Dock für Apple iPhone 5
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Hybrid TV Tuner-Stick
- 18 Uhr: THUMBOX Power Tube 7800 XXL mobiler externer Akku
- 18 Uhr: R.O.GNT tragbarer MP3 Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: LG 27M45HQ-B 68,6 cm (27") Gaming LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Gear V700 Smartwatch schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 18 Uhr: MiPow Power Cube mobiler Akku


----------



## PCGH_Markus (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Saturn Super Sunday

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Harman Kardon Sondermodell - HKTS 200 BQ W 2.1 Lautsprechersystem
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer
- 12 Uhr: Hisense LTDN42K680 106,7 cm (42") 3D LED-Backlight Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: LG LAP340 4.1 SoundPlate Soundbar (Subwoofer, Bluetooth, 120 W)
- 16 Uhr: LG 47LA7408 119 cm (47") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Gear V700 Smartwatch grün
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Max Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Falk Outdoor-GPS LUX 22, 3" Touchscreen, Basiskarte Plus
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Mobile TV-Tuner für Lightning-Anschluss
- 18 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kit inkl. SEL-P1650 und SEL-55210 Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX1R Cyber-shot Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: THUMBOX Power Tube 4400 XL mobiler Akku
- 18 Uhr: Panasonic BK-4MCCE/2BE eneloop AAA
- 18 Uhr: MiPow Power Cube 8000M - externer mobiler Akku
- 18 Uhr: LG 22MP65HQ-P.AEU 54,6 cm (21,5") LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: MiPow VoxTube 500 Bluetooth Headset silber
- 18 Uhr: iBed Tablet-PC Ständer für Tablets
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Sport Wireless+ Bluetooth-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.06.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Kindle Fire HD-Tablet 32 GB [Vorgängermodell] (99,00)
*NUR HEUTE* - Kindle Paperwhite 3G [Vorgängermodell] (99,00)
*NEU* - Blu-ray-Box-Sets und Komplettboxen zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Batman Dark Knight Trilogy 19,97, Matrix Trilogy 17,97, The Pacific 18,97)
*NEU* - Harry Potter - Complete Collection [Blu-ray] (39,97)
*NEU* - Man of Steel 3D Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (14,97)
*NEU* - Alles eine Frage der Zeit [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 Download (PC) (24,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Battlefield 4 Deluxe Edition PC (28,27) USK 18
*NEU* - ANNO 2070 Königsedition Download (15,97)
*NEU* - Dragon Age II (uncut) Download (3,97)
*NEU* - Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning Download (3,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Mass Effect 2 (uncut) Download (3,97)
*NEU* - Mass Effect 3 Download (6,97)
*NEU* - Medal of Honor Download (3,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Medal of Honor: Warfighter [PC Origin Code] (6,97)
*NEU* - Mirror's Edge Download (3,97)
*NEU* - FIFA 14 Download (20,97)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 17.06.2014:*

*GRATIS* - Peggle bei Origin downloaden
*HEUTE RELEASE* - World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor (Add-On) Vorverkaufsbox [Download-Code] (44,99)
*NEU* - Ace Ventura 1&2 [Blu-ray] (8,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: TP-LINK TD-W8970B Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Samsung S24C350H 60,96cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 10 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-K 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer T272HULbmidpcz 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED Touch-Monitor schwarz
- 12 Uhr: Grundig 32 VLE 521 BG 81,3 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: LG BB5530A Soundbar mit 3D Blu-ray Player, Internetradio
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: LG HR925C 3D-Blu-ray-Player mit 500GB
- 14 Uhr: BenQ W770ST Kurzdistanz DLP-Projektor
- 14 Uhr: LG BH6230C 3D Blu-Ray 2.1 Heimkinosystem
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Braun Series 7 765cc-7 Rasierer (inkl. Reinigungsstation)
- 14 Uhr: LG 22MP65HQ-P.AEU 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN50XT880 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: Denon AVR-X3000 7.1 Surround AV-Receiver schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm digitales Objektiv für Nikon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm digitales Objektiv für Canon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Gear V700 Smartwatch beige
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Bluetooth-Lautsprecher schwarz
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 511 Stereo-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Diversity Dual-Tuner DVB-T Stick
- 18 Uhr: MiPow BOOM Bluetooth Lautsprecher
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB (319,94)
*NEU* - Crucial MX100 512 GB SSD (174,11)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer K272HLbid 69 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 10 Uhr: Klipsch RF-82 II Standlautsprecher (150 Watt) schwarz
- 12 Uhr: BenQ TW523P DLP Beamer, WXGA, 3.000 ANSI Lumen 369,90
- 12 Uhr: Toshiba 32L2433DG 80 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung T24C350EW 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone
- 14 Uhr: HP LaserJet Pro M125nw Multifunktionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2760 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 16 Uhr: Acer X113 DLP-Projektor (3D, SVGA,2.800 ANSI Lumen) schwarz
- 16 Uhr: Vogels BASE 25 M TV-Wandhalterung
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 55 VLE 922 BL 139.7 cm (55 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Savu mid-size Hybrid Gaming Maus schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Dual Highspeed Kfz-Ladegerät
- 18 Uhr: Acer P1500 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: MiPow Power Tube mobiler Zusatzakku (4000mAh)
- 18 Uhr: LG 27M45HQ-B 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Gaming LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: LifeProof wasserdichtes nüüd Schutzgehäuse für Apple iPad 4/3/2
- 18 Uhr: KS Tools Ergotorqueplus Schraubendreher
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Gear V700 Smartwatch grün
- 18 Uhr: Sony SLT-A58K SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. SAL 18-55mm Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Falk Outdoor-GPS LUX 22, 3 Zoll Touchscreen
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Mini Bluetooth-Lautsprecher rot
- 18 Uhr: KS Tools Sicherheitsbitsatz 122-teilig
- 18 Uhr: Elgato EyeTV Micro TV-Tuner für Micro USB
- 18 Uhr: Brilliant Light Strip LED-Streifen 0,3 m, 2,16 W LED integriert
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 430 Mini Over-Ear-Kopfhörer mit Lautstärkeregler


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 für 66,60€ bei zackzack.de


----------



## Rayken (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

wo ist den
*Dead Island Epidemic*

kostenlos? Auf Steam kann man es sich nicht in den 

Warenkorb legen....


----------



## TheUnderclocker (18. Juni 2014)

Es ist nicht kostenlos. Du kannst es für den early access kaufen. Wo hast du die Information her, dass es kostenlos  sei?


----------



## Rayken (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da oben steht Gratis... und das ist gleichzusetzen mit Kostenlos!

Das daran Bedingungen verknüpft sind.... ist irreführend!

Dort oben müßte genau das stehen was du beschrieben hast, 
Gratis nur wenn man was kauft!

Alles andere ist Bauernfängerei...


----------



## .oLo. (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wolfenstein - The New Order

Genau das ist der Punkt, der den Geo-Lock soooo lächerlich macht. Ein Geo-Lock hält keinen Händler davon ab, die ungeschnittene Version anzubieten solange diese noch nicht indiziert ist. Das ganze Drama ist unterm Strich für die Katz, denn einer möglichen Beschlagnahme entgeht das Spiel so NICHT. Das einzige was sich dadurch wieder bestätigt ist die Gängelei gegen uns deutsche Zocker.


----------



## alfalfa (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rayken schrieb:


> Da oben steht Gratis... und das ist gleichzusetzen mit Kostenlos!
> 
> Das daran Bedingungen verknüpft sind.... ist irreführend!
> 
> ...


 
Stimme vollkommen zu und bin auch eben drauf reingefallen und habe mich gewundert!


----------



## TheUnderclocker (19. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe garniert,  wo das mit Dead Island Epidemic stehen soll,  kann jemand das originale Quoten?


----------



## alfalfa (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> *
> TIPP *- The Last of Us Remastered Steelbook - [PlayStation 4] USK 18 (69,00) - Release 30.07.
> *GRATIS*              - Dead Island Epidemic [PC Steam Key]
> - Unreal-Spiele bei GOG reduziert


 
Da. Bei "Kauftipps Spiele" und auf der Startseite rechts bei "PCGH-Schnäppchenführer"


----------



## TheUnderclocker (19. Juni 2014)

Danke,  also wenn ich auf den link klicke, steht da der Erscheinungstag (27.06.2014), ab dann wird es kostenlos sein. So sehe ich das.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 für 219,90€ bei Mindfactory (Mindstar)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Da. Bei "Kauftipps Spiele" und auf der Startseite rechts bei "PCGH-Schnäppchenführer"


 
Als wir er beworben haben, stand bei Amazon ein Preis von 0,00 Euro. Keine Ahnung ob es ein Preisfehler war, inzwischen steht gar kein Preis mehr da und es steht "Artikel nicht verfügbar".


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.06.2014:*

5 Tage Film-Angebote (bis 24.06.) =>
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 6,97 EUR (u. a. Der unglaubliche Hulk, Shutter Island, RED, Ohne Limit, Die Frau in Schwarz)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Iron Man 3, Seelen, 21 Jump Street, Total Recall Extended, Der Patriot)
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 9,97 EUR (u. a. Lockout, Judge Dredd, Der Mandant, Red Sonja)
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Tim & Struppi, Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen, Hotel Transsilvanien)
*NEU* - TV-Serien auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Hannibal 1. Staffel 15,95, Borgia 1. Staffel 21,97, Camelot 13,97)*NEU* - Titanfall ab dem Wochenende 48 Stunden gratis spielen (Aktion startet bald)
*NEU* - Watch Dogs (PC) (50,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Microsoft Windows Store Guthaben im Wert von 15 Euro (12,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- LG 42LB561V 106 cm (42 Zoll) LED-TV, Full HD 333,00
- 10 Uhr: Acer Iconia One 7 (B1-730HD) 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 10 Uhr: Heco Aleva TC 200 (Paar) 2-Wege Bassreflex Regallautsprecher
- 10 Uhr: Acer G246HYLbid 60 cm (24 Zoll) schwarz
- 12 Uhr: Dual LE32F127A3C 81 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Canon PowerShot S200 Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: LG 29EA73-P 73,7 cm (29 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor
- 16 Uhr: LG 55LA7408 139 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D
- 16 Uhr: Vogels BASE 45 L TV-Wandhalterung für 102-165 cm (40-65 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: USB Ladegerät (1000 mA) für Smartphones in schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Becker Transit 50 Navigationsgerät (12,7 cm (5'')
- 18 Uhr: AKG High Performance DJ Kopfhörer mit In-Line Mikrofon
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Mouse
- 18 Uhr: Wacom Cintiq 13HD Interactive Pen Display (33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Galaxy Gear V700 Smartwatch rose-gold
- 18 Uhr: MiPow Power Tube 5200 mobiler Zusatzakku
- 18 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera Kit


----------



## Raeven (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*• Top-Angebote*
*GRATIS* 			 - Titanfall jetzt 48 Stunden gratis spielen (48-Stunden-Countdown startet erst nach dem ersten Spielstart)

das sind wahnwitzige * 50,54 GB* als Download.   
Wie lange soll das wohl dauern, da glühn die Drähte.


----------



## marvelmaster (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

JO das mit Titanfall isn overfail


----------



## LastChaosTyp (21. Juni 2014)

Werds mir heute mal ziehen


----------



## TheUnderclocker (21. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich eine schlaue Idee, bei einem 50 GB download denkt sich der Tester vielleicht "jetzt hab ich diesen fetten download schon mal gemacht, da kann ich den Dreck auch direkt kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 21.06.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. Sigma 18-250mm Objektiv
- 12 Uhr: Thomson 19HW4323/G 48 cm (19") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN50K166WSEU 127 cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Vogels BASE 45 M TV-Wandhalterung für 81-140 cm (32-55")
- 18 Uhr: Panasonic eneloop AA Ready-to-Use Mignon Ni-Mh Akku (1900mAh, 2er Pack)
- 18 Uhr: OtterBox Commuter Series, Schutzhülle für das Samsung Galaxy S4, schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Beach Bag
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 518 NE DJ-Kopfhörer neon grün
- 18 Uhr: SunnyBAG Outdoor-Solarladegerät Leaf
- 18 Uhr: MiPow Power Tube 10000 mobiler Ersatzakku
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Rain Case 2.0 für Samsung Galaxy S4mini
- 18 Uhr: LifeProof frè, wasserdichtes Schutzgehäuse für Apple iPhone 5


----------



## Raeven (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



TheUnderclocker schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine schlaue Idee, bei einem 50 GB download denkt sich der Tester vielleicht "jetzt hab ich diesen fetten download schon mal gemacht, da kann ich den Dreck auch direkt kaufen



hatte die Beta gezockt, war OK, nun läuft der Downlaod schon 4 Std. im Hintergrund( 83%). Werde es aber nicht kaufen sondern die Datein speichern, vll. im Wintersale wenn der Preis fällt wie neuer Schnee.

Downloadgeschwindigkeit schwankt bei 1,2MB/sek - 9,3 MB/ sek ( DSL 16000)


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

finde das ist ein schnäppchen :  Nas Server Medion 2 Terrabyte (90 euro ,kein versand )


sind noch 20 vorhanden ,aber nicht mehr lange , B-Ware !


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Raeven schrieb:


> hatte die Beta gezockt, war OK, nun läuft der Downlaod schon 4 Std. im Hintergrund( 83%). Werde es aber nicht kaufen sondern die Datein speichern, vll. im Wintersale wenn der Preis fällt wie neuer Schnee.
> 
> Downloadgeschwindigkeit schwankt bei 1,2MB/sek - 9,3 MB/ sek ( DSL 16000)




Bei DSL 16000 kannst du nur Maximal 2 MB /Sekunde Ziehen .  WIE KOMMST DU AUF 9,3 Mb ????


----------



## Murdoch (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> finde das ist ein schnäppchen :  Nas Server Medion 2 Terrabyte (90 euro ,kein versand )
> 
> 
> sind noch 20 vorhanden ,aber nicht mehr lange , B-Ware !


 
Danke für den Tipp, bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem guten NAS Server. 

Leider hat es scheinbar nen Grund warum die Teile abverkauft werden. Die scheinen recht Problembehaftet zu sein.


----------



## Raeven (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



			
				SaftSpalte;6544435Bei DSL 16000 kannst du nur Maximal 2 MB /Sekunde Ziehen .  WIE KOMMST DU AUF 9 schrieb:
			
		

> das zeigt mir der Origin Download Manger an
> mein Speedtest 1. Download 13,43  Mbit/s    2. Upload     1,02Mbit/s
> 
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MBit ist nicht gleich MByte...


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem guten NAS Server.
> 
> Leider hat es scheinbar nen Grund warum die Teile abverkauft werden. Die scheinen recht Problembehaftet zu sein.



wie gesagt ist B-Ware .. Anbieter ist Medion . also kann man sie nach erhalt gerne zurückschicken ..





bits und byte mal bitte lernen .. ist super wichtig .


----------



## killer89 (21. Juni 2014)

Lieber mal bei Zackzack vorbeischauen, da gibt's Markenware! Dazu noch zwei Platten und man hat was gescheites

MfG


----------



## Murdoch (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> wie gesagt ist B-Ware .. Anbieter ist Medion . also kann man sie nach erhalt gerne zurückschicken ..


 
Das meinte ich nicht, auch die A-Ware soll ziemlicher murks gewesen sein.


----------



## Christoph1717 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon Musik Download
Michael Jackson: History - Past, Present And Future - Book I 
Ganzes Album mit 30 mp3 für 2,99€ Einzeln kosten die je 1,29


----------



## SaftSpalte (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht, auch die A-Ware soll ziemlicher murks gewesen sein.




wenn die wirklich murks ist dann geht sie dahinn ,wo sie herkam 



@Nas Server Medion

an sich ist das ding nicht schlecht . Man sollte keine professionellen sachen erwarten . Für Zuhause geht das ding und bietet einen guten P/L an .
Streamen geht auch laut User ! 

Man sollte nach erhalt der Ware ,den NAS gut testen und dann evtl behalten oder zurückschicken . 

ich habe das ding gerade Stoniert , da ich einen kleinen PC geschenkt bekommen habe . Den ich als Server umbauen werde .
Da habe ich in Zukunft Bastel spaß 




killer89 schrieb:


> Lieber mal bei Zackzack vorbeischauen, da gibt's Markenware! Dazu noch zwei Platten und man hat was gescheites
> 
> MfG



die haben grad einen ,aber ohne Platten . Ist auf jedenfall besser xD


----------



## PCGH_Markus (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.06.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Samsung UE46F6510 3D-LED-TV 669,00 inkl. Versand)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE22H5000 54 cm (22") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Vogels BASE 05 M TV-Wandhalterung für 81-140 cm (32-55")
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN58XT880 146 cm (58") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Ozaki Lightning und Micro-USB Ladekabel
- 18 Uhr: Autohalterung für Smartphones von Apple, Samsung & HTC in weiß
- 18 Uhr: Wicked Chili Rain Case 2.0 für Apple iPhone 5S / 5
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 452 Mini Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Innergie PocketCell Colour Edition externer Akku
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Solemate Max Bluetooth-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Jabra Sport Wireless+ Bluetooth-Kopfhörer


----------



## kevin123 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Amazon Musik Download
> Michael Jackson: History - Past, Present And Future - Book I
> Ganzes Album mit 30 mp3 für 2,99€ Einzeln kosten die je 1,29


 
ist aber schon immer so


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 23.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Sim City Download (16,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Rivals Download (20,97)
*NEU* - Titanfall Download (24,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Grand Theft Auto V [PEGI] Xbox 360 (34,02) USK 18
*NEU* - Blu-rays je 5 EUR (u. a. Running Scared, Kill Bobby Z, Revenge of the Warrior, Die Scharfschützen)
*NEU* - Thriller auf Blu-ray je 7,97 EUR (u. a. James Bond - Sag niemals nie, Departed, Oldboy, Constantine, Runaway Girl)
*NEU* - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - 3D Pur - Südamerika - Ein Kontinent der Wunder [3D Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (29,99)
*NEU* - Supernatural - Die komplette sechste Staffel [Blu-ray] (23,97)
*NEU* - The World's End [Blu-ray] (9,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 08 Uhr: Canon EOS M
- 10 Uhr: ASUS F551CA-SX080H Einsteiger Notebook 15" 279,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 10 Uhr: Switch Reloaded - Vol. 6 [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm (24 Zoll) schwarz
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-33218G50MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Switch Reloaded, Vol. 6 [3 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Devolo dLAN Powerline 650+ Starter Kit
- 12 Uhr: Dual DL32H127A3 81 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung SE-B18AB/RSSD Externer Slot-in DVD-Brenner mit Slot-In
- 14 Uhr: Brave Story - Ein Abenteuer jenseits der Realität [2 DVDs] [Deluxe Edition]
- 14 Uhr: Highschool of the Dead - Gesamtausgabe, Episoden 1-12 (inkl. Postkarten) [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: LG 29EA73-P 73,7 cm (29 Zoll) IPS LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Samsung EVO MB-MP16DU2/EU 16GB microSDHC Class 10 Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Scrubs: Die Anfänger - Die komplette Serie, Staffel 1-9 (31 Discs)
- 14 Uhr: BenQ MS521P 3D DLP-Projektor
- 16 Uhr: Panasonic Viera TX-50ASW604 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Lost - Die komplette Serie [37 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Braun Series 7 765cc-7 Rasierer (mit Reinigungsstation)
- 18 Uhr: THUMBOX Power Tube 4400 XL mobiler Akku
- 18 Uhr: Wacom PTH-851-DEIT Intuos Pro L Grafik-Tablet
- 18 Uhr: The Counselor [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Becker active.5 LMU Navigationsgerät
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 915 Stereo Surround-Ear-Funkkopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 24.06.2014:*

*NEU* - PS4 + FIFA 14 für 399 Euro, wenn Deutschland Gruppenerster wird

*HEUTE LETZTER TAG* 			 				 			- 5 Tage Film-Angebote
- Blu-rays je 6,97 EUR (u. a. Der unglaubliche Hulk, Shutter Island, RED, Ohne Limit, Octagon)
- Blu-rays je 8,97 EUR (u. a. Iron Man 3, Seelen, 21 Jump Street, Total Recall Extended, Der Patriot)
- Blu-rays je 9,97 EUR (u. a. Lockout, Judge Dredd, Der Mandant, Red Sonja)
- 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Tim & Struppi, Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen, Hotel Transsilvanien)
- TV-Serien auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Hannibal 1. Staffel 15,95, Borgia 1. Staffel 21,97, Camelot 13,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - AMD FX-6300 mit 6 CPU-Kernen 81,90
- InFocus IN3138HD Beamer Full-HD 1080p 777,00
*TIPP* 			 - 64-GB-SDXC-Speicherkarte Class 10 16,90
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: HP LaserJet Pro M125nw Multifunktionsdrucker
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Lucky Luke Classics - Vol. 2, Folge 12-22 (Remastered Widescreen Collection inkl. Comic im Pocket-Size-Format) [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Lucky Luke Classics - Vol. 1, Folge 1-11 (Remastered Widescreen Collection inkl. Comic im Pocket-Size-Format) [3 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Samsung T22C350EW 54 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JM1600KSH-16GK Arbeitsspeicher 16GB
- 11 Uhr: Wiko Barry Dual-SIM Smartphone schwarz
- 11 Uhr: Wicked Chili Rain Case 1.0 für Samsung Galaxy S3 Fahrradhalterung
- 12 Uhr: LG 42LN5204 106 cm (42 Zoll) Direct LED Fernseher
*TIPP* 			 - 13 Uhr: WD My Cloud EX2 Persönlicher Cloud-Speicher
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung EVO MB-MP64DU2/EU 64GB microSDXC Class 10 Speicherkarte
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Unser Planet 3D (Der Dschungel / Der Regenwald / Unsere Natur) (3 Blu-rays) [3D Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition]
- 14 Uhr: Transcend MSA340 interne mSATA SSD 128GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), 6Gb/s, MLC)
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Ein Mann will nach oben [5 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 II Cyber-shot Digitalkamera
- 16 Uhr: Sony BRAVIA KDL-50W656 126 cm (50 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: LG HR925C 3D-Blu-ray-Player mit 500GB (Hybridtuner, WLAN)
- 18 Uhr: Fujifilm X-E2 Systemkamera inkl. XF18-55mm Kit silber
- 18 Uhr: HDPRO 1 Full HD Action Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat DigiCorder HD S3 HDTV Twin-Satellitenreceiver
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Hör mal, wer da hämmert - Komplettbox, Staffel 1-8 [28 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Runner, Runner [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: MINOX NV 351 Nachtsichtgerät
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Mouse
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Brother DCP-7055 Monolaser-Multifunktionsgerät
- 18 Uhr: Samsung EX-S1650ASB Premium NX Bajonett Standard-Zoomobjektiv
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 511 Stereo-Kopfhörer
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 UHS-I micro-SDHC 16GB Speicherkarte


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Michael Jackson History MP3-Album mit 30 Songs (2,99)
*NEU* - Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 (49,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Be quiet Straigt Power 580W E9 CM 79,90
*TIPP* 			 - 08 Uhr: Brother DCP-7055W Monolaser-Multifunktionsgerät 3-in-1
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Xena: Warrior Princess - Staffel 1-6 (Limitierte SonderEdition) [37 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z4 Dual-SIM Smartphone schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Afrika hautnah (2 Blu-rays)
- 10 Uhr: Acer K272HULbmiidp 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) WQHD LED-Monitor
- 10 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025 Farblaserdrucker
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 32GB USB-Stick
*TIPP* 			 - 12 Uhr: Microsoft Surface Pro 2 128 GB 749,90
*TIPP* 			 - 12 Uhr: Samsung T24C350EW 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 12 Uhr: Grundig 48 VLE 744 BL 121 cm (48 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 13 Uhr: WD My Cloud EX2 Persönlicher Cloud-Speicher (NAS) 6TB
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Wildes Lateinamerika - Die komplette Serie (Venezuela, Amazonien, Pantanal, Anden, Patagonien) [2 Blu-rays]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Samsung SE-B18AB/RSSD Externer Slot-in DVD-Brenner
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Safari 3D (13-teilige Dokumentation im 4 Disc Set) (inkl. 2D Version) [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette Serie (Cigarette Box mit allen Folgen auf 18 DVDs)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 32GB PRO MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 16 Uhr: Dyon TAV 32 Basic 80 cm (31,5 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: LG 55LN5758 139 cm (55 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: Brother DCP-1512 MFP A4 monolaser
- 18 Uhr: MINOX MD 7x42 C Monokular schwarz mit analogem Kompass
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Welt der Wunder 3er-Box *Sonderedition* [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 430 Mini Over-Ear-Kopfhörer mit Lautstärkeregler
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: LG HR923S 3D-Blu-ray-Player mit 320GB HDD
- 18 Uhr: Wacom Bamboo Pad USB ink. Stift CTH-301K
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo CS-255 HiFi-Minisystem inkl. Dock für Apple iPhone
- 18 Uhr: CamOne - CamOne infinity COIN01 Actionsport/Helmkamera , Full HD 1080p
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Prinzessin Fantaghirò: Die komplette Serie [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: SanDisk Connect Wireless Media Drive 64GB


----------



## stylemongo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir mal die PNY GTX780ti bestellt 

Auch wenn die Jungs die Bestellung wieder stornieren, Spaß muss sein...


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich auch 

 wurde deine schon storniert?


----------



## stylemongo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> wurde deine schon storniert?



Noch nicht 

Bin mir aber sicher das Amazon dies noch macht.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe gerade 2 780ti bei Amazon bestellt, bin gespannt und drücke die Daumen eine abzubekommen zu diesem unschlagbaren Preis! DANKE auch wenn's nix wird!


----------



## Blacky0407 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir grad eben auch eine bestellt, was für n Spass........wird sowieso storniert. In jedem anderem Shop kostet die Karte über 600 Euro.........


----------



## JackBauer006 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe auch grad zugeschlagen und eine 780ti bestellt...werde berichten wie Amazon verfährt...drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## hackology (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Welche Karte ist hier gemeint, Link ?


----------



## FTTH (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00GI35WQU/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=article


----------



## hackology (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke   hab auch eine bestellt.


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



stylemongo schrieb:


> Noch nicht
> 
> Bin mir aber sicher das Amazon dies noch macht.


 Eben wie beim letzten Mal, als es das selbe Modell um 170 Euro gab.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Grade fast 2x Bestellt Aber es gibt ein Hacken "Derzeit nicht auf Lager."  und ich hab kein bock 2 wochen warten


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

lol

ja und dann wartet man eben 2 wochen


----------



## X2theZ (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hab auch mal eine bestellt. thx für den link ^^

wird wahrscheinlich eh storniert. aber könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass man die karte um den preis bekommt? 
hab von solchen preisauszeichnungsfails schon ein paar mal was gehört. aber bis zum schluss hatte ich das nie verfolgt.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

OFF ToP 

Frage wird mein 850W PSU Für SLI Reichen ???


----------



## kevin123 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> OFF ToP
> 
> Frage wird mein 850W PSU Für SLI Reichen ???


Gibt einen eigenen thread dazu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diweex (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So auch mal eine bestellt, mal sehen

@xX3rwischtXx
lol, mehr kann ich da nicht dazu sagen


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (25. Juni 2014)

Naja Ist eh egal mann könnte 5 Bestellen, ich denke Amazon wird die Bestellungen Stornieren. 

Naja Könnte auch sein. Hab auch bei der 7990 Zugeschlagen auch bei Amazon 15.October 2013 Für unschlagbare 557,00 €


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PNY GeForce GTX 780 Ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GF780IGTX3GEPB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Oder es gibt Skandal oder 2 GTX 780 TI für preiß wie eine


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich hab auch mal eine bestellt, die lässt sich sicher gut zu geld machen

die bekomm ich sicher nicht nachdem ich amazon mal beim bankeinzug  beschiessen hab


----------



## xxmoghulxx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wird genauso ablaufen wie beim letzten Mal(780ti für 170€). Man wird am nächsten Tag vom jeweiligen Händler angerufen, das die Bestellung storniert wurde, weil Amazon ein Fehler gemacht hat...


----------



## kevin123 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal eine bestellt, die lässt sich sicher gut zu geld machen
> 
> die bekomm ich sicher nicht nachdem ich amazon mal beim bankeinzug  beschiessen hab


 
wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Scheint ja wirklich so zu sein das die Karte für 335 Euro verkauft wurden(werden) und die Käufer die Ware erhalten haben.Zumindest steht das in den Bewertung für das Produkt.Das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen bei den Preis das Amazon so naiv sein kann und das nicht bemerkt hat bzw. schon ausgeliefert hat an einigen Kunden.Jetzt frage ich mich wo ist der harken dabei ???Ist das Produkt minderwertig hergestellt bzw. die Komponenten auf der Karte???


----------



## BioMachine (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es kann nur ein Fehler sein. Im Preisvergleich sieht die Karte ganz anders aus.

PNY GeForce GTX 780 Ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GF780IGTX3GEPB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Juni 2014)

Selbst wenn es nur Ref ist wäre der Preis auch noch


----------



## killer89 (26. Juni 2014)

Scheiß drauf, ich hab das Geld und wenn die Karte kommt, wärs tatsächlich ein Schnäppchen,  drücken

MfG


----------



## Murdoch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab auch 2 bestellt. Momentan steht ja noch kein Liefertermin.


----------



## drebbin (26. Juni 2014)

Hatten wir das nicht erst vor kurzem mal über ein WE ? Damals wars auch pny 780ti aber sogar für ca 180€....


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe es auch mal probiert. Mal schauen wann die Stornomail kommt.


----------



## killer89 (26. Juni 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht erst vor kurzem mal über ein WE ? Damals wars auch pny 780ti aber sogar für ca 180€....


Wurde hier auch schon erwähnt, nur sollte es tatsächlich KEIN Preisfehler sein, will ich mich nicht ärgern müssen 

MfG


----------



## red_hammer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab ne GTX 680 und ein Neukauf war eigentlich nicht geplant, aber für 335.- Hab ich auch mal ne 780Ti bestellt  

Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## JonnyDee (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Moin,

will euch die Vorfreude nicht nehmen, nur steht bei Amazon in den technischen Details das es sich um eine GTX 780 non TI handelt.

Es ist also gut möglich, dass hier eine GTX 780 angeboten mit Beschreibungsfehler außer in den technischen Details 
Schaut mal bei den anderen GTX 780ti´s , da steht auch immer in den technischen Beschreibung das ti mit drin nur bei dem heutigen Angebot nicht 

Drück euch trotzdem die Dauem wa


----------



## killer89 (26. Juni 2014)

Selbst dann wärens noch fast 40€ weniger als die günstigste Karte im PVL und zurückschicken geht ja auch noch

MfG


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da steht Modellnummer GF780IGTX3GEPB. Google ich danach, lande ich hier: http://www.pny.eu/data/sitedynamic/Image/PNY_GF_GTX780Ti_DS.pdf


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Abwarten und Tee rauchen und auf das Storno von Amazon warten.  Bis dahin empfehle ich zur Belustigung folgenden Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/322177-780ti-fuer-172-a.html

Immer wieder klasse wie eben doch jeder die Hoffnung hat. Die Erfahrung mit solchen Angeboten lehrt uns aber definitiv etwas anderes. Interessant wird es dann, wenn der Erste sein Schnäppchen vermeintlich (!) erhalten hat, obwohl doch jeder andere ein Storno zugestellt bekommen hat und die Kommentarthreads damit völlig zum entgleisen bringt.


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



keinnick schrieb:


> Da steht Modellnummer GF780IGTX3GEPB. Google ich danach, lande ich hier: http://www.pny.eu/data/sitedynamic/Image/PNY_GF_GTX780Ti_DS.pdf



Eben, scheint doch eine TI zu sein. Aber Storno kommt so sicher wie die Nacht


----------



## Murdoch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Abwarten Tee trinken. 
Storno Kost ja nix


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Update::

Preis ist bei dem Artikel jetzt weg


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eigentlich war es ja diese Karte::

PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI XLR8 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dua: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und los gehts mit den Stornos wegen falscher Preisauszeichnung.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

so ich hab mein glück gestern abend auch noch versucht aber den moment ist auf meinem amazon konto die bestellung von "offen" nach "storniert" gewandert - das mail wird also nicht lange auf sich warten lassen 

hui und da ist sie schon:

"Guten Tag,

wir haben eine wichtige Information zu Ihrer aktuellen Bestellung xxxx.

Sie hatten bei uns folgenden Artikel bestellt:

PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI  (ASIN: B00GI35WQU)

Der Artikel wurde von uns auf der Website irrtümlich mit einem falschen Preis ausgezeichnet. Wir mussten ihn daher aus Ihrer Bestellung stornieren. Selbstverständlich wird er Ihnen nicht in Rechnung gestellt.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis - vielleicht haben Sie sich ja schon selbst über den ungewöhnlichen Preis gewundert."


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die kam bei mir auch gerade an.


----------



## X2theZ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hab auch grad die stornomail erhalten. naja, ein versuch wars wert 

"vielleicht haben Sie sich ja schon selbst über den ungewähnlichen Preis gewundert" .... nö, wieso!? XD


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Sandisk 128-GB-SSD (49,95)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Intenso Memory Center 3TB USB 3.0 externe Festplatte 79,90
- VOLTCRAFT VC130 Digital-Multimeter inkl. berührungsloser Spannungsprüfer 20,00
- 10 Uhr: Alias - Komplettbox, Staffel 1-5 [29 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Azoren  3D - Auf den Spuren von Entdeckern, Walen und Vulkanen - Die komplette  Serie (3x Blu-ray im Digipack) (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D  Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Transcend ESD200 externe SSD-Festplatte 128GB
- 10 Uhr: BROTHER HL-5450DN Mono Laserdrucker mit Duplexdruck
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Class 10 Premium SDHC 16GB Speicherkarte (20MB/s Lesen, 2-er Pack)
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z4 Dual-SIM Smartphone weiß
- 10 Uhr: Das ist Yoga - Tägliches Yoga für jeden [4 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Acer G237HLbi 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 11 Uhr: Motorola Moto X Smartphone Variation
- 12 Uhr: Dual LE40F127A3C 102 cm (40 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 64GB PRO MicroSDXC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10 Speicherkarte Memory Card
- 14 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone
- 14 Uhr: Die wilden Siebziger - Die Komplettbox mit allen 200 Folgen auf 32 DVDs
- 14 Uhr: Dallas - Die komplette zweite Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Sony SLT-A58K SLR-Digitalkamera
- 14 Uhr: Prakti.com [Blu-ray]
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN50K166WSEU 127 cm (50 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: LG DXG IC330 3D Camcorder
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed Class 10 microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte
- 18 Uhr: Pretty Little Liars - Die komplette dritte Staffel [6 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera inkl. 18-55mm Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Desperate Housewives - Die komplette Serie [49 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: AKG K912 Stereo Funkkopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat Digital TechniStar S3 ISIO HDTV Satelliten-Receiver


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da scheint wohl das Amazon sich selbst ins Bein geschossen hat .Wenn das stimmen sollte(Kunden aussage), das einige die Karte erhalten haben für den Preis.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Da scheint wohl das Amazon sich selbst ins Bein geschossen hat .Wenn das stimmen sollte(Kunden aussage), das einige die Karte erhalten haben für den Preis.


 Ohne Beweisfotos brauchst du gar nichts glauben... Wie immer bei solchen Preisfehlern ruft am Ende irgendjemand "Ich habe eine Karte bekommen".


----------



## Murdoch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also mein quad sli ist heute per express angekommen.... 😁


----------



## X2theZ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hast du auch die vierte geschenkt bekommen? gilt ja seit neuestem ein mengenrabatt, wenn man quad-sli's bestellt


----------



## Murdoch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ne die haben mich von solch Aktionen ausgeschlossen seit dem letzten Cluster.


----------



## Spinal (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe gerade die Storno-Mail bekommen


----------



## killer89 (26. Juni 2014)

Meine war schon um 10 da 

MfG


----------



## TheUnderclocker (26. Juni 2014)

Am geilsten war der Satz "Sie haben sich wahrscheinlich schon über den Preis gewundert." in der Storno Mail.


----------



## stoepsel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



TheUnderclocker schrieb:


> Am geilsten war der Satz "Sie haben sich wahrscheinlich schon über den Preis gewundert." in der Storno Mail.


 
Jap, musste auch etwas schmunzeln. Enttäuscht war ich trotzdem ein wenig...hätte sich bestimmt gut weiter verkaufen lassen.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aus der Frust hab mir eine Neue DSLR gakauft preis wie eine Titan Black,(nur Body)    Ne keine Frust hab schon gewusst wie das endet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.06.2014:*

*HEUTE RELEASE* - GRID Autosport Limited Black Edition (PC) (49,99)
*NEU* - PS4 + The Last of Us Remastered (429,00)
*NEU* - Pflanzen gegen Zombies: Garden Warfare (29,99)
*NEU* - Band of Brothers - Box Set [Blu-ray] (21,97) FSK 18
*NEU* - Stirb langsam 1-5 [Blu-ray] (24,99)
*14 EURO GÜNSTIGER* - The Last of Us Remastered - [PlayStation 4] (54,99)
*GÜNSTIGER* - The Last of Us Remastered Steelbook - [PlayStation 4] (59,00)
*TIPP* - Sandisk 128-GB-SSD (49,95)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- BIS 11 Uhr: Goat Simulator 5,99
- 09 Uhr: Devolo dLAN 650 triple+ Starter Kit
- 10 Uhr: Brother DCP-J752DW MFP Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsgerät
- 10 Uhr: Asus G750JX-T4070H 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Smartphone weiß
- 10 Uhr: Acer Iconia One 7 (B1-730HD) 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 12 Uhr: Thomson 26HU5253 66 cm (26 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-710 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Pentax Q10 Systemkamera inkl. 5-15mm Objektiv
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 64GB PRO SDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Samsung S24C350H 60,96cm (24 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Transcend MSA340 interne mSATA SSD 128GB
- 14 Uhr: Logitech G430 Gaming Headset
- 14 Uhr: Samsung NX300M kompakte Systemkamera
- 14 Uhr: Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 55 VLE 922 BL 139.7 cm (55 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: AKG High Performance DJ Kopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: Logitech MK520 Tastatur und Maus schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: Mantona Pro Makro II Dreibeinstativ (inkl. Kugelkopf)
- 18 Uhr: LG HR929S 3D Blu-ray Player mit 1TB HDD


----------



## stoepsel (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beobachte seit einiger Zeit die Idealo-Preise für die Palit Gtx 780 SuperJetstream und kann nur sagen, dass zumindest für diese Karte, die Preise seit einigen Tagen rapide fallen! Wenn also Jemand auf der Suche ist...zuschlagen! 
Die anderen Modelle scheinen sich noch relativ gut zu halten, was Ihren Preis der letzten Tage angeht.
Wollte ich nur mal so informieren, drüber.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.06.2014: *

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Smartphone silber
- 10 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. Sigma 18-250mm Objektiv
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 11 Uhr: Motorola Moto X Smartphone Variation
- 12 Uhr: LG 42LN5204 106 cm (42") Direct LED Fernseher
- 12 Uhr: LG HR925C 3D-Blu-ray-Player mit 500GB
- 12 Uhr: Brother HL-2130 Mono Laserdrucker
- 12 Uhr: Dyon Action 40+ 101,6 cm (40") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone
- 14 Uhr: Netgear R7000-100PES Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Router
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 32GB PRO SDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-810 4-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät
- 16 Uhr: LG 50LN5758 127 cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: LG LAP340 4.1 SoundPlate Soundbar mit Subwoofer und Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: LG BB5530A 3D-Blu-ray Soundbar
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 518 NE DJ-Kopfhörer neon grün


----------



## PCGH_Markus (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.06.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday 

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid E3 Plus Dual-SIM Smartphone schwarz
- 10 Uhr: TomTom GO 50 Europe
- 10 Uhr: LG HR923S 3D-Blu-ray-Player 320GB
- 12 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Netgear XAVB5602-100PES Powerline-Netzwerkadapter Kit
- 14 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Assmann Power Bank (4000mAh, 5V/1A) weiß
- 16 Uhr: Dyon Enter 48+ 122 cm (48") LED-Backlight Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Onkyo CS-255 HiFi-Minisystem inkl. Dock für Apple iPhone 5
- 18 Uhr: LG HR929S 3D-Blu-ray Player 1TB
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 452 Mini Over-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.06.2014:*

*NEU* - Wolfenstein: The New Order (PC) (24,99) USK 18
*NEU* - South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit (21,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PC) (16,83) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Ghosts (PS3) (22,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Take-2-Spiele reduziert (u. a. Borderlands 2 für 24,97, NBA 2K14 PS4 für 35,97, Civ V Complete 21,97)
*NEU* - PlayStation 4 + FIFA 14 (419,00) *20-Euro-Gutschrift, wenn Deutschland das Achtelfinale gewinnt*
*NEU* - 2 3D-Blu-rays für 40 EUR (u. a. Avatar, Wolverine, Life of Pi, Epic, Rio, Predator, I Robot, Prometheus, Abraham Lincoln)
*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 25 EUR (u. a. Titanic, Skyfall, Life of Pi, Zwei glorreiche Halunken, Batman Begins)
*NEU* - Arrow - Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] (29,97)
*NEU* - Gravity Steelbook (2D/3D) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (24,97)
*NEU* - Space 2063 - Pilotfilm (9,97)
*NEU* - Space 2063 - Die komplette Serie (ohne Pilotfilm) (6 Disc Set) (29,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Brother MFC-J870DW MFP Tinten-Multifunktionsgerät
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid E3 Plus Dual-SIM Smartphone titanium
- 10 Uhr: Aspire V5-573PG-54204G1Taii 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN Repeater (300 Mbit/s, LAN Port, WPS)
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Samsung T22C350EW 54 cm (21,5 Zoll) LED-Monitor
- 11 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer weiß
- 11 Uhr: Motorola Moto X Smartphone Variation
- 12 Uhr: Wiko Ozzy Smartphone weiß
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE50HU6900 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: LASMEX - HG-50HD 7.1 Gaming Headset USB
- 14 Uhr: ePASSION | SecureStick |256bit Hardware verschlüsselter USB Stick - 16 GB
- 14 Uhr: Samsung SE-B18AB/RSSD Externer Slot-in DVD-Brenner mit Slot-In
- 14 Uhr: Epson Expression Photo XP-850 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Denon AVR-X3000 7.1 Surround AV-Receiver schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Transcend ESD200 externe SSD-Festplatte 128GB
- 14 Uhr: Samsung EVO MB-MP16DU2/EU 16GB microSDHC Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Fujifilm X-E2 Systemkamera inkl. XF18-55mm Kit
- 16 Uhr: Toshiba 24W1334G 61 cm (24 Zoll)
- 17 Uhr: Devolo dLAN Powerline 650+ Starter Kit
- 17 Uhr: Brother HL-2250DN Laserdrucker
- 18 Uhr: AKG K 915 Stereo Surround-Ear-Funkkopfhörer
- 18 Uhr: LG BB5530A 3D-Blu-ray Soundbar (430 Watt, Internetradio)
- 18 Uhr: Buysics BYIS-9001 Kfz-Ladegerät (1000mA) mit Ladekabel
- 18 Uhr: Duracell Plus Power Batterie AA 40er Pack
- 18 Uhr: Hisense LTDN42K680 106,7 cm (42 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Logitech MK520 Tastatur und Maus schnurlos
- 18 Uhr: Mantona Pro Makro II Dreibeinstativ


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ihr macht Werbung für Wolfenstein, obwohl es bei Steam noch knapp 10€ billiger ist?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ihr macht Werbung für Wolfenstein, obwohl es bei Steam noch knapp 10€ billiger ist?


 
Das Spiel kostet sowohl bei Amazon als auch bei Steam 24,99 Euro, ist also nicht teurer.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute Aktuelle angebote bei caseking .... Also ein Angebot kann man diese möchtegern SSD nun nicht nennen. 
Mach Xtreme Technology DS Fusion Ultra, 2,5 Zoll SATA 6G SSD - 60 GB
Ernstgemeinte Frage: 
Die CK Angebote auf der schnäppchen Seite sind rein aus Werbungsgründen dort und werden nicht auf schnäppchentauglichkeit geprüft ,oder ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Diablo III: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) (29,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Epson Expression Premium XP-615 Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsdrucker 3in1
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Acer Liquid S2 Smartphone rot
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Sony SRS-BTX300W Bluetooth-Lautsprecher (NFC, Akku) weiß
- 12 Uhr: Sharp LC50LE652E 127 cm (50 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Samsung EVO MB-MP64DU2/EU 64GB microSDXC Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Creative 51EF0580AA001 Hitz WP380 Bluetooth 3.0
- 14 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-QX10 SmartShot Digitalkamera
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE22H5000 54 cm (22 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Hisense LHD32K166WSEU 81,3 cm (32 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Hama Kopfhörerverstärker
- 19 Uhr: Samsung Memory 8GB Standard MicroSDHC Class 6 Speicherkarte


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Blau Prepaid SIM-Karte inklusive 10 Euro Startguthaben (3,90)
*NEU* - More than Honey [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - John Dies at the End [Blu-ray] (4,99)
*NEU* - Homeland - Season 2 [Blu-ray] (22,99)
*NEU* - Sapphire Radeon R7 260X OC (ab 74,35) Sehr leises Modell!

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sharkoon Quickport für SATA-HDDs 27,99
- LG E730 Optimus Sol schwarz 69,90
- 10 Uhr: Karcher BT 4160 mobiler Bluetooth-Stereo-Lautsprecher
- 12 Uhr: TCL L32E3003/G 81 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 32GB PRO MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Pentax Q10 Systemkamera
- 14 Uhr: Netgear XAVB5602-100PES Powerline
- 14 Uhr: Samsung SE-B18AB/RSSD Externer Slot-in DVD-Brenner
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-S 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver silber
- 16 Uhr: LG 55LA6608 139 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-TV
- 18 Uhr: Epson XP-950 Expression Photo Farbdrucker
- 18 Uhr: Falk NEO 640 LMU Navigationsgerät
- 18 Uhr: LG DXG IC330 3D Camcorder
- 19 Uhr: Samsung Memory 16GB Standard MicroSDHC Class 6


----------



## sfc (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 260X von Sapphire kann ich übrigens empfehlen. Hab das Teil in nem HTPC. Verdammt leise und ausreichend schnell. Sieht fast schon putzig aus, so klein wie sie ist. Aber dafür passt sie auch in Mini-PCs.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Titanfall Steelbook (PC) (27,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Titanfall Steelbook (Xbox One) (29,97) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Der Teufelsgeiger [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Kampf der Menschenaffen (BBC) [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Hama Stereo-Kopfhörer HK-229
- 10 Uhr: Hart of Dixie - Die komplette erste Staffel [5 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Acer G277HLbid 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Heat - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 10 Uhr: The British Bride - Binde sich wer kann! [Blu-ray]
- 11 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 11 Uhr: Google Nexus 5 Smartphone rot
- 12 Uhr: LG 50PB690V 127 cm (50 Zoll)
- 12 Uhr: Toshiba 32L2433DG 80 cm (32 Zoll)
- 13 Uhr: Wiko Darkside Smartphone dunkelblau
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Dark Shadows - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2 (3D + 2D Version (2 Discs)) [3D Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Weltnaturerbe 3D - Mittelamerika (Limited Edition mit Costa Rica / Kolumbien & Panama) (3 Disc Set) [3D Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-710 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones
- 14 Uhr: Eltern [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 64GB PRO MicroSDXC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 14 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone
- 15 Uhr: Google Nexus 5 Smartphone schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 15 Uhr: Samsung 840 Evo 250-GB-SSD
- 16 Uhr: Panasonic Viera TX-50ASW604 126 cm (50 Zoll)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Broken City [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm VC Objektiv für Nikon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 70-300mm VC Objektiv für Canon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: V wie Vendetta - Steelbook [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Captain Tsubasa - Die tollen Fußballstars - Episoden 01-64 (Blu-ray)
- 18 Uhr: Mike & Molly - Die komplette dritte Staffel [3 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Im Weissen Rössl - Wehe du singst! [Blu-ray]
- 18 Uhr: Samsung Memory 32GB Standard MicroSDHC Class 6 Speicherkarte


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.07.2014:*

*NEU* - 5 Tage Film-Angebote (bis 8.7.)
- 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. World War Z, Hänsel und Gretel, Jack Reacher, Star Trek Into Darkness)
- 3D-Blu-rays je 14,97 EUR (u. a. Star Trek Into Darkness, Transformers 3, Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht, Hänsel und Gretel)
- Box-Sets zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Top Gun The Masterworks Collection Blu-ray 12,97, Star Trek: The Original Series The Full Journey (23 DVDs) 49,97)
- Neuheiten aus 2014 reduziert (u. a. Under The Dome - Season 1 Blu-ray 28,97, Paranormal Activity: Die Gezeichneten Blu-ray 13,97)
- Der deutsche Film - jetzt auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Türkisch für Anfänger 7,97, Der Untergang Blu-ray 7,97, Der Schuh des Manitu Blu-ray)
- Star Trek auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Star-Trek-Filme je 7,97, Star Trek: Enterprise - Season 3 Blu-ray Limited Collector's Edition 59,97)
- TV-Staffeln je 7,97 EUR (u. a. NCIS, Blue Bloods, Rules of Engagement, Hawaii Five-0, Numbers, Die Unbestechlichen)
- Kinder & Familie - jetzt auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 7,90, Die Hüter des Lichts 7,90, Der gestiefelte Kater 7,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- BenQ TW523P DLP Beamer 339,90
- 10 Uhr: Acer G237HLAbid 58,4 cm (23 Zoll)
- 10 Uhr: Xqisit xqPRO 3.0 Bluetooth Lautsprecher
- 10 Uhr: Epson Expression Photo XP-750 Multifunktionsgerät
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MP300 MP3-Player 8GB
- 10 Uhr: Hama Funklautsprecher Funkboxen
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 380 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0 silber
- 11 Uhr: Monopoly - Die Nationalmannschaft, Brettspiel
- 11 Uhr: Google Nexus 5 Smartphone weiß
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE48H6600 121 cm (48 Zoll) 3D
- 14 Uhr: Wicked Chili ProSeries Akku für GoPro Hero 3+ / 3
- 14 Uhr: Dual DAB CR 25 Radiowecker
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN50K166WSEU 127 cm (50 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Karcher BT 4130-B Mobiler Bluetooth-Lautsprecher


----------



## FTTH (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cryorig R1 Ultimate 49,99€ ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Markus (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.07.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Tamron 18-270mm VC PZD Objektiv für Nikon
- 10 Uhr: Tamron 18-270mm VC PZD Objektiv für Canon
- 10 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. Sigma 18-250mm Objektiv
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS16GUSDHC10E Class 10 microSDHC 16GB mit Adapter
- 10 Uhr: Grundig BlueBeat GSB 120 Bluetooth Lautsprecher
- 11 Uhr: TechniSat 0000/4958 GO Digit DAB+ Radio
- 11 Uhr: Dual DL32H127A3 81 cm (32") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Netgear Universal Wireless WN2000RPT WIFI Repeater
- 14 Uhr: Creative Aurvana Live!2 Headset
- 14 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE55HU6900 139 cm (55") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Sony XAV-65 2DIN Moniceiver (USB, AUX)
- 18 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-810 4-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät
- 19 Uhr: Samsung PRO 16GB microSDHC UHS-I Class 10


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Schö dass es so ein Thread gibt aber wenn das Angebot um 10Uhr zu Ende ist und der Post 9:59 kommt


----------



## Murdoch (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Schö dass es so ein Thread gibt aber wenn das Angebot um 10Uhr zu Ende ist und der Post 9:59 kommt


Es beginnt um 10.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Ok danke  

Sorry Markus


----------



## PCGH_Markus (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.07.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Saturn Super Sunday (u. a. Hama microSDHC 32GB Class 10 + Adapter 16,00 inkl. Versand)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Harman Kardon HKTS 200 BQ W 2.1 Lautsprechersystem
- 11 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer weiß
- 12 Uhr: Hisense LTDN 40D36 102 cm (40") LED-Backlight Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430
- 14 Uhr: Samsung PRO 32GB SDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Hama AS 63 Aktiv-Lautsprecher-Set
- 15 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Cross Plattform Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: MusicMan TXX3527 Mini Soundstation


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Titanfall - Steelbook Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) - [PC] (27,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Rivals Limited mit Steelbook PS3 (29,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Download (4,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Most Wanted (7,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: Shift (3,97)
*NEU* - Need for Speed: The Run (4,97)
*NEU* - Shift 2: Unleashed (4,97)
*NEU* - Need For Speed: Undercover [PC Origin Code] (4,97)
*NEU* - Trials Evolution - Gold Edition (7,97)
*NEU* - Trials Fusion (10,97)
*NEU* - Dark Shadows [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Crazy Kind of Love [Blu-ray] (8,97)
*NEU* - The Art of Flight 3D - The Experience Elevated [Blu-ray 3D] (16,97)
*NEU* - Animations- und Zeichentrickfilme auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Evangelion 1.11 für 9,97, Das kleine Gespenst 12,97, Unten am Fluss 8,97)
*NEU* - Tanz- und Musikfilme, Konzerte und Musicals auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Metallica: Through the Never 12,97 oder in 3D für 14,97, Rock of Ages 8,97)
*NEU* - Amerikas Südwesten 3D - Vom Grand Canyon bis zum Death Valley [3D Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Die Erde 3D (Die Azoren 3D + Faszination Korallenriff 3D + Wildlife Südafrika 3D) [3D Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe Costa Rica 3D - Guanacaste Nationalpark (+ 2D Version) [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)
*NEU* - Dive 3D - Wunderwelt Unterwasser [Limited Edition] [Collector's Edition] [Blu-ray 3D] (19,97)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe Hawaii 3D - Hawaii Vulkan-Nationalpark (+ 2D Version) [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe USA 3D - Grand Canyon Nationalpark (+ 2D Version) [Blu-ray 3D] (9,97)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe USA 3D - Yellowstone Nationalpark (+ 2D Version) [Blu-ray 3D] (11,97)
*NEU* - 3D Pur - Faszination Atlantik: Paradies der Erde [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - 3D Pur - Magische Paradiese/Patagonien und die Azoren (3 Blu-rayst) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - 3D Pur - Südamerika - Ein Kontinent der Wunder [3D Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - Abenteuer Korallenriff - Die Unterwasserwelt Ägyptens (inkl. 2D Version) [3D Blu-ray] (10,97)
*NEU* - Unsere Erde 3D (10 Dokus Limited Special Edition) [Real 3D-Blu-ray] (64,97)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe USA 3D [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - Lava Land - Glühendes Hawaii [3D Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Afrika - Kontinent der Wunder (3 Disc Set) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Indien - Auf den Spuren des Tigers [3D Blu-ray] (11,97)
*NEU* - Weltnaturerbe 3D - Mittelamerika (Limited Edition mit Costa Rica / Kolumbien & Panama) (3 Disc Set) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Die  große Enzyklopädie unserer Erde: Nord- und Südamerika (Amerikas  Südwesten 3D, Faszination Regenwald 3D, Die Südsee 3D) (3 Disc Set) [3D  Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Unser Planet 3D (Der Dschungel / Der Regenwald / Unsere Natur) (3 Blu-rays) [3D Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - Faszination Korallenriff 3D - Fremde Welten unter Wasser (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Faszination Korallenriff 3D - Jäger & Gejagte (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Azoren  3D - Auf den Spuren von Entdeckern, Walen und Vulkanen - Die komplette  Serie (3x Blu-ray im Digipack) (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D  Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Safari 3D (13-teilige Dokumentation im 4 Disc Set) (inkl. 2D Version) [3D Blu-ray] (19,97)
*NEU* - Patagonien 3D - Auf den Spuren von Charles Darwin: Von Buenos Aires bis Cabo dos Bahias (inkl. 2D Version) [3D Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Patagonien 3D - Auf den Spuren von Charles Darwin: Von Camarones bis Darwins Rock [3D Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Abenteuer Everglades 3D - Die Manatis des Crystal River (inkl. 2D Version) [3D Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Unser Planet 3D (Der Dschungel / Der Regenwald / Unsere Natur) (3 Blu-rays) [3D Blu-ray] [Collector's Edition] (19,97)
*NEU* - Faszination Korallenriff 3D (3D Version inkl. 2D Version & 3D Lenticular Card) [3D Blu-ray] (9,97)


----------



## Tech (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Core i7-4790K Boxed ist ausverkauft.....


----------



## Icedaft (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Tech schrieb:


> Der Core i7-4790K Boxed ist ausverkauft.....


 
Für gut nen Fünfer mehr, bekommst Du Ihn hier...  Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 08.07.2014:*

*NUR NOCH HEUTE*  			- 5 Tage Film-Angebote
- 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. World War Z, Hänsel und Gretel, Jack Reacher, Star Trek Into Darkness, Der Pate 1-3, Pain & Gain)
- 3D-Blu-rays je 14,97 EUR (u. a. Star Trek Into Darkness, World War Z, Transformers 3, Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht, Hänsel und Gretel)
- Box-Sets zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Top Gun The Masterworks Collection Blu-ray 12,97, Star Trek - Star Date Collection 59,97)
- Neuheiten aus 2014 reduziert (u. a. Ender's Game - Das große Spiel Blu-ray 9,97, Paranormal Activity: Die Gezeichneten Blu-ray 13,97)
- Star Trek auf Blu-ray zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Star-Trek-Filme je 7,97, Star Trek: Enterprise - Season 3 Limited Collector's Edition 59,97)
- TV-Staffeln je 7,97 EUR (u. a. NCIS, Blue Bloods, Rules of Engagement, Hawaii Five-0, Numbers, Die Unbestechlichen)
- Kinder & Familie - jetzt auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 7,90, Die Hüter des Lichts 7,90, Der gestiefelte Kater 7,97)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Ghost Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS4 (159,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Limited Edition PS4 (109,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Ghost Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) Xbox One (159,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Limited Edition Xbox One (109,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Brother MFC-J5910DW Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsdrucker 4in1 88,00
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5250 Mobiler MIFI WLAN-Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220TKIT WLAN Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Epson Expression Photo XP-750 Multifunktionsgerät
- 10:30 Uhr: F-Secure Internet Security 1 Jahr / 1 PC + Android
- 11 Uhr: Google Nexus 5 Smartphone schwarz
- 12 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Gaming Headset Weiss
- 12 Uhr: Dyon TAV 32 Basic 80 cm (31,5 Zoll)
- 13 Uhr: BenQ GL2760H 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera inkl. EF-M 18-55mm
- 14 Uhr: Netgear XAVB1601-100PESPowerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 14 Uhr: Logitech MX800 Cordless Performance Desktop Set
- 14 Uhr: Transcend JetFlash 600 Extreme-Speed 16GB USB-Stick
- 14 Uhr: Dual DVD-P 702 Twin Portabler DVD-Player mit 2 Monitoren
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 48 VLE 744 BL 121 cm (48 Zoll) 3D
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat StereoMan Bluetooth Stereo Kopfhörer, rot
- 18 Uhr: Creative 51EF0580AA001 Hitz WP380 Bluetooth
- 18 Uhr: TechniSat StereoMan Bluetooth Stereo Kopfhörer, weiß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 09.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Killzone Shadow Fall - [PlayStation 4] (23,89) USK 18
*NEU* - Knack PS4 (23,86)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Ghost Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) PS4 (159,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Limited Edition PS4 (109,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Ghost Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) Xbox One (159,00)
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Destiny The Limited Edition Xbox One (109,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: SanDisk Cruzer Ultra 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 10 Uhr: Acer Iconia One 7 (B1-730HD) 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) Tablet-PC
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS64GJF810 JetFlash USB 3.0 64GB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 10 Uhr: Asus G750JX-T4070H 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Dual ML 11 Stereoanlage mit Alarmfunktion
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 10 Uhr: Dyon TAV 24 Basic (D800038) 59,9 cm (23,6 Zoll)
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE55H6740 138 cm (55 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Netgear R6200 AC1200 WLAN Dual Band Gigabit Router
- 14 Uhr: TechniSat Bluetooth Bluspeaker
- 16 Uhr: Panasonic Viera TX-50ASW504 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 18 Uhr: Denon AVR-X3000 7.1 Surround AV-Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm Objektiv für Nikon (nicht D40/D40x/D60)
- 18 Uhr: Samsung F-EVNX2000 Systemkamera inkl. Galaxy Tab 3 Lite 7.0
- 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm Objektiv für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Creative Aurvana Gold EF0570
- 19 Uhr: Samsung Memory 16GB EVO SDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 10.07.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Blu-rays ab je 7,77 EUR (u. a. Green Lantern Extended 7,77, Der Hobbit Smaugs Einöde 12,97 oder Teil 1 für 7,77, Pacific Rim 7,77)
*NUR HEUTE* - Box-Sets reduziert (u. a. Batman - The Dark Knight Trilogy Blu-ray 17,97, Superman - Die Spielfilm Collection 1978-2006 Blu-ray 19,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert (u. a. Man of Steel 3D 14,97, Cloud Atlas Limited 9,97, Hobbit Smaugs Einöde Limited 19,97)
*NUR HEUTE* - 3D-Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Der große Gatsby 14,97, Die Legende der Wächter 14,97, Man of Steel 14,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Sony Cybershot DSC-H300 139,90
- 10 Uhr: Maria Wern: Kripo Gotland - Staffel 2 [4 DVDs]
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Extreme-Speed JetFlash 780 64GB USB-Stick
- 10 Uhr: Pentax Q10 Systemkamera inkl. 5-15mm Objektiv
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Schmutzige Kriege - Dirty Wars [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Serengeti - Traumhafte Tierwelt [2 DVDs]
- 12 Uhr: Dual LE32F127A3C 81 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Epson Expression Premium XP-710 Multifunktionsgerät
- 14 Uhr: Netgear EX6200-100PES WiFi Range Extender
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Hangover 3 Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Hangover Trilogie Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Cross Plattform Gaming Headset
- 14 Uhr: Toshiba SD1020KE DVD Video-Player
- 16 Uhr: Samsung WB2200F Digitalkamera
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 42 VLE 922 BL 107 cm (42 Zoll) 3D
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Drecksau [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der große Bluff - Western Legenden 28 [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Die Entstehung unserer Erde - Staffel 1 (History) (4 DVD Box)
- 18 Uhr: Philips PPX2330 LED-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Dual DAB 4.1 Tragbares Digitalradio
- 18 Uhr: The Equalizer: Der Schutzengel von New York - Die komplette 1. Staffel [6 DVDs]


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Goat Simulator kostet 5,99€ bei Steam


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 11.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Goat Simulator (5,99)
*NEU* - Xbox One Konsole (389,00)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - inFamous: Second Son (PS4) 35,90 inkl. Versand
- 10 Uhr: Creative Hitz MA2400 Headset
- 10 Uhr: Transcend slim-line externer 8x DVD-Brenner
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 10 Uhr: Wacom CTH-480S-DEIT Intuos Pen&Touch S Grafik-Tablet
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Samsung MZ-MTE500BW mSATA interne SSD 500GB
- 11 Uhr: Jabra Revo Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz
- 12 Uhr: Optoma HD25e DLP Beamer, FullHD 3D
- 12 Uhr: Hisense LHD32K166WSEU 81,3 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Netgear PR2000 Trek PR2000-100EUS wireless Router
- 14 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Systemkamera
- 14 Uhr: Sony SRS-X5 NFC und Bluetooth Speaker
- 15 Uhr: Sony STR-DH540 5.2 Kanal Receiver
- 15 Uhr: SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip MP3-Player 8GB
*TIPP* 			 - 16 Uhr: Samsung UE40H6600 101,7 cm (40 Zoll)
- 17 Uhr: Sony HTC-T370 2.1 Kanal Soundbar
- 17 Uhr: Sony HTCT370 2.1-Kanal Soundbar
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Acer P1510 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Grundig Cosmopolit 3F WEB Internetradio
- 19 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Gaming Headset Weiss
*TIPP* 			 - 21 Uhr: Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed


----------



## Murdoch (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Uhhhh da musste ich zuschlagen:

- 12 Uhr: Optoma HD25e DLP Beamer, FullHD 3D

Löst dann meinen "alten" Optoma Full HD (ohne 3D) ab. Wollte mir schon lange einen mit 3D holen, aber gabs nie was vernümpftiges und die Optoma Teile sind echt genial vom Bild her wenn man den Preis betrachtet. 

Mein ... weiß jetzt gar nicht die Modellbezeichnung läuft nun schon seit glaub 5 Jahren ohne ein Muks zu machen.... kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Markus (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.07.2014:*

*NEU *- Summer Sale - Blu-rays/DVDs für 30 EUR kaufen und zusätzlich 5 EUR sparen

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Kingston KHX-H3CL/WR HyperX Cloud Gaming Headset
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er Set
- 12 Uhr: Sony BRAVIA KDL-24W605 60 cm (24") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Netgear WNCE2001-100PES Universal WLAN Internet Adapter
- 14 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G Weitwinkelobjektiv
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 50 VLE 921 BL 127 cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Datacolor Spyder4Elite
- 16 Uhr: USB Ladegerät (1000 mA) für Smartphones
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro Excellence VE-150 Studioset
- 18 Uhr: TomTom XXL IQ Routes 5"


----------



## PCGH_Markus (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.07.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Samsung EVO 32GB microSDHC Class 10 + USB-Adapter (27,90)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung NX Mini Smart Systemkamera
- 10 Uhr: Samsung 32GB microSDHC Class 6 + Adapter
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link M5350 mobiler WLAN-Router
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN-Repeater
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 12 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Netgear XAVB5602-100PES Powerline Netzwerkadapter
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Console Gaming Headset für PC, PS3, Xbox 360
- 15 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera inkl. 18-55mm Objektiv und Speedlite 90EX
- 16 Uhr: LG 50LN5406 126 cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: Sony STR-DH540 5.2 Kanal Receiver
- 18 Uhr: Tamron AF28-300mm VC LD Aspherical (IF) Macro für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: Philips PPX2330 LED-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Samsung 16GB microSDHC Class 6


----------



## PCGH_Markus (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 16.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Raspberry Pi Model B+ (40,95)
*NUR HEUTE* - Samsung PRO 64GB microSDXC Class 10 (59,99)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung PRO 16GB SDHC Class 10
- 10 Uhr: Acer Aspire E1-570G-33218G50MNKK 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Acer T272HULbmidpcz 68,6 cm (27") LED-Monitor schwarz
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline Netzwerkadapter 2er Set
- 11 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer
- 11 Uhr: USB Autoladegerät (2100 mA) für Smartphones und Tablets
- 12 Uhr: Hisense LHD32K166WSEU 81,3 cm (32") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: HP M176n LaserJet Pro Multifuntkionsdrucker
- 14 Uhr: SanDisk Connect Wireless Flash Drive 64GB
- 14 Uhr: Intenso Micro Line 32GB Speicherstick USB 2.0
- 16 Uhr: LG 47LA7408 119 cm (47") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: TomTom GO 60 Europe Traffic
- 18 Uhr: Acer X1373WH 3D WXGA DLP-Projektor
- 18 Uhr: Autoladekabel (2100 mA, 1 Meter) für Apple iPod/iPhone/iPad in weiß
- 18 Uhr: Speedlink SL-6590-BK MYON Mobile Bluetooth Gamepad schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Icy Box Eko Beats Black Edition Kopfhörer 3,5mm


----------



## PCGH_Markus (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.07.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Intenso Ultra Line 128GB USB 3.0
- 10 Uhr: Samsung PRO 64GB SDHC Class 10
- 10 Uhr: Acer Iconia One 7 17,8 cm (7") Tablet-PC
- 11 Uhr: Trust Tacto schnurlose Tastatur (QWERTZ) mit Touchpad
- 12 Uhr: Dual LE40F127A3C 102 cm (40") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Gaming Headset
- 14 Uhr: SanDisk Extreme 64GB USB 3.0
- 14 Uhr: Pentax Q10 Systemkamera inkl. Objektiv
- 14 Uhr: HP LaserJet Prof MFP M177fw Farblaserdrucker
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE55H6600 139 cm (55") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: ZTE Blade III Smartphone


----------



## Marcel555 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute gibts den Teufel Concept B 20 Mk2 - PC-Stereo-Lautsprecher für PC/Mac, Notebook, Smartphone, dazu gibts einen passenden Gutschein von Meinpaket.

*[Update]* Am 24. November 2017 startet im Einzel- und Onlinehandel der diesjährige *Black Friday*, an denen wieder zahlreiche Händler im stationären Geschäften und/oder Onlineshops Rabatte, Angebote & Black Friday online Deals bis zu 75% bieten. Ganz vorne dabei sind natürlich wieder Amazon, Media Markt, Saturn, Galeria Kaufhof und viele mehr. Vermarktet werden diese Aktionen unter den Namen Black Friday Deutschland, Black Friday 2017, Black Friday Sale, Black Day oder auch Red Day, Red Sale. Amazon hat den Countdown zum diesjährigen Black Friday Sale bereits begonnen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es die ersten amazon black friday 2017 deals ab den 23. November ab 19.00Uhr. Am darauffolgenden Wochenende ist das Cyber Weekend und Montags der Cyber Monday auf Amazon, welcher auch von Schnäppchen begleitet wird. Wie immer lohnen sich Technikdeals: Neues Smartphone zu Weihnachten oder lieber einen neuen Flatscreen oder vielleicht doch lieber einen Gaming PC?


----------



## PCGH_Markus (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.07.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Samsung EVO 16GB SDHC Class 10
- 10 Uhr: Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. Sigma 18-250mm
- 10 Uhr: HP Officejet Pro 8610 e-All-in-One Multifunktionsdrucker
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE40F5070 102 cm (40") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Logitech MX800 Cordless Performance Desktop Set
- 14 Uhr: Samsung 840 EVO Basic SSD 120GB
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE50HU6900 126 cm (50") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z4 Smartphone
- 18 Uhr: Trust GXT 280 Gaming Tastatur


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hier stand Müll


----------



## PCGH_Markus (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 21.07.2014:
*
*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer G237HLAbid 58,4 cm (23") LED-Monitor schwarz 118,00
- 10 Uhr: Samsung EVO 32GB SDHC Class 10 24,99
- 10 Uhr: Samsung 16GB microSDHC Class 6 + Adapter
- 12 Uhr: Samsung UE22H5000 54 cm (22") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: TORID Gamepad - wireless, grün (PC, PS3)
- 14 Uhr: Intenso Speed Line 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0
- 14 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025nw Farblaserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: BenQ W750 DLP-Projektor
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE40H5070 101,8 cm (40") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Sony DSC-HX50 Digitalkamera inkl. 24mm Sony G Weitwinkelobjektiv
- 17 Uhr: Datacolor Spyder4Pro
- 18 Uhr: Wacom PTH-651-DEIT Intuos Pro M Grafik-Tablet
- 18 Uhr: TomTom XXL IQ Routes 5"
- 18 Uhr: Mantona Premium Biker SLR-Kameratasche inkl. Zubehör


----------



## PCGH_Markus (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.07.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm (24") LED-Monitor schwarz
- 12 Uhr: Dual LE32F127A3C 81 cm (32") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2760H 68,6 cm (27") LED-Monitor
- 14 Uhr: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Console Gaming Headset für PC, PS3, Xbox 360
- 16 Uhr: Nikon Coolpix S3600 Digitalkamera
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE40H6600 101,7 cm (40") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Samsung NX3000 Smart Systemkamera


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 für 159€ bei Mindfactory (Mindstar)


----------



## PCGH_Markus (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.07.2014:*

*AKTION *- 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Raspberry Pi B+ mit Gehäuse + Netzteil 46,90 + 4,95 Versand
- 10 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-S 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver schwarz
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MTS800 M.2 SSD 128GB
- 11 Uhr: Trust Tacto schnurlos Tastatur (QWERTZ) mit Touchpad für PC, PS3 und Xbox 360
- 12 Uhr: Philips 46PFL4468K/12 117 cm (46") LED-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Samsung NX3000 Smart Systemkamera schwarz + Zoom-Objektiv
- 14 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T.TE Gaming Maus
- 16 Uhr:  Panasonic Viera TX-39AW404 98 cm (39") LED-Fernseher
- 17 Uhr: Sony NEX-6YB Kompakte Systemkamera Kit inkl. zwei Objektive
- 18 Uhr: Olympus E-P5 Systemkamera inkl. 14-42mm Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Icy Box Eko Beats Black Edition Kopfhörer 3,5 mm
- 18 Uhr: Belkin Ultimate Bluetooth-Tastatur-Case für Apple iPad 2/3/4G
- 19 Uhr: Trust GXT 35 Wireless Gaming Maus


----------



## PCGH_Markus (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 26.07.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MSA370 SSD mSATA 256GB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend JM1600KSH-8G Arbeitspeicher 8GB
- 12 Uhr: Sharp LC-32LD164E 80 cm (32") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Stratus
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei RAW Heat Orange
- 14 Uhr: Samsung PRO 64GB SDHC Class 10
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE55H6600 139 cm (55") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Trust GXT 152 Illuminated
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei Raw Frost Blue Edition
- 18 Uhr: Steelseries Siberia v2 Heat Orange


----------



## Nils_93 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ab sofort bis zum 29.7.2014 schenkt euch Media Markt die MwSt., somit gibt es effektiv 19% Rabatt auf das komplette Sortiment. Dabei ist es egal ob ihr im Laden oder online einkauft. Wer noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Technik Gadget ist welches bisher nur zu UVPs zu haben ist darf sich freuen. So wird im genannten Zeitraum z.B. das Microsoft Surface Pro 3 in der kleinsten Version mit Core i3, 64 GB SSD und 4 GB Ram schon für 647,19 Euro zu haben sein, was deutlich unter dem momentanem Bestpreis von 790,16 Euro auf Geizhals.de liegt. 

So oder so dürfte es einen Blick wert sein. Viel Spaß beim Shoppen!

Quelle: Elektronik, Trends & Technik kaufen im Onlineshop von Media Markt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab sofort bis 29.7.2014 bei Media Markt auf alles 19% Rabatt*

Bezüglich MM-Preise, die sind generell sehr hoch, daher hat diese Aktionen einen faden Beigeschmack.
Und die Mehrwertsteuer wird natürlich NICHT wegfallen, das ist Werbung, diese Steuer muss man immer zahlen, MM verzichtet lediglich für diese Aktion auf einen Teil seines Gewinns, und dennoch bringt ihnen die überteuerte Ware noch mehr als genug Gewinn ein.


----------



## Nils_93 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab sofort bis 29.7.2014 bei Media Markt auf alles 19% Rabatt*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6647374 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich MM-Preise, die sind generell sehr hoch, daher hat diese Aktionen einen faden Beigeschmack.
> Und die Mehrwertsteuer wird natürlich NICHT wegfallen, das ist Werbung, diese Steuer muss man immer zahlen, MM verzichtet lediglich für diese Aktion auf einen Teil seines Gewinns, und dennoch bringt ihnen die überteuerte Ware noch mehr als genug Gewinn ein.


Hi,

Natürlich ist mir auch klar das nicht die MwSt wegfällt, MM nennt es halt nur so. Die könnten es auch Illuminaten Rabatt, oder Sommer-Finanz-Loch nennen, Hauptsache Rabatt. Und auch wenn ich dir recht gebe das MM eher teuer ist, so ist die Aktion gerade für Produkte die neu sind und noch quasi zu UVP gehandelt werden äußerst interessant, namentlich Suface Pro 3. Ich zumindest habe mir nun eines vorbestellt, bei fast 20 % kann man es sich mal ansehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab sofort bis 29.7.2014 bei Media Markt auf alles 19% Rabatt*

Da war doch mal bei Saturn eine ähnliche Aktion und dort war plötzlich fast alles entsprechend teurer, von daher gebe ich wenig auf solche Versprechen ( Achtung Doppeldeutigkeit ).


----------



## Rayken (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab sofort bis 29.7.2014 bei Media Markt auf alles 19% Rabatt*

Alle Preise, werden dann um 19% erhöht


----------



## Voodoo2 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab sofort bis 29.7.2014 bei Media Markt auf alles 19% Rabatt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da war doch mal bei Saturn eine ähnliche Aktion und dort war plötzlich fast alles entsprechend teurer, von daher gebe ich wenig auf solche Versprechen ( Achtung Doppeldeutigkeit ).


 

genau so ist es


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab sofort bis 29.7.2014 bei Media Markt auf alles 19% Rabatt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da war doch mal bei Saturn eine ähnliche Aktion und dort war plötzlich fast alles entsprechend teurer, von daher gebe ich wenig auf solche Versprechen ( Achtung Doppeldeutigkeit ).


 Beim Amazon Cyber Monday ist es übrigens das gleiche. Trotzdem fallen die meisten darauf herein.
Hauptsache es steht "sparen" dran. 

Naja, was willst machen


----------



## PCGH_Markus (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 27.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Saturn Super Sunday

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 09 Uhr: TDK ST170 OverEar-Kopfhörer
- 10 Uhr: Transcend 4GB DDR3-RAM für Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Kanal AV-Netzwerk-Receiver
- 12 Uhr: Grundig 48 VLE 744 BL 121 cm (48") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: Samsung EVO 32GB microSDHC Class 10 inkl. USB-Adapter
- 14 Uhr: LG 55LA9659 139 cm (55") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 16 Uhr: Funai 39FL753P/10N 99,1 cm (39") LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T.TE Gaming Maus
- 18 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed SDXC 128GB Class 10


----------



## naruto8073 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein kleiner Tipp 
Der Link was zur der SSD 256GB führen soll funktioniert nicht,
man landet bei einen USB Stick. 

Hier der richtige Link 

Transcend TS256GSSD340 interne-SSD 256GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anmerkung zur MM Aktion:
Alle Artikel, die mit einem festen Preis verkauft werden, (unabhängig vom Händler) sind natürlich nicht mehr verfügbar.
Für 323€ würde ich mir auch eine PS4 kaufen. 

Werde morgen aber dennoch mal im Laden vorbeischauen, denn manche Artikel sind manchmal wirklich etwas günstiger als sonst. ^^


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Anmerkung zur MM Aktion:
> Alle Artikel, die mit einem festen Preis verkauft werden, (unabhängig vom Händler) sind natürlich nicht mehr verfügbar.
> Für 323€ würde ich mir auch eine PS4 kaufen.
> 
> Werde morgen aber dennoch mal im Laden vorbeischauen, denn manche Artikel sind manchmal wirklich etwas günstiger als sonst. ^^



Is bei den meisten Handys genauso der fall. Am besten heute morgen in den Laden und hoffen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.07.2014:*

*NEU* - 3 Blu-rays für 25 EUR (u. a. Rubinrot, Prometheus, Skyfall, Avatar, Das fünfte Element, 96 Hours)
*NEU* - 3D-Blu-rays zum Aktionspreis (u. a. Der Hobbit 21,56, Gravity 17,97, Pacific Rim 14,97)
*NEU* - 300 [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - 301 - Scheiß auf ein Empire [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Die Legende der Wächter (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (14,97)
*NEU* - Die große Enzyklopädie unserer Erde 3D (10 Real-3D Dokumentationen in einer limitierten Gesamt-Edition) [Blu-ray 3D] (76,97)
*NEU* - Unser Planet Erde 3D (10 Real-3D Dokumentationen in einer Gesamt-Edition) [Blu-ray] (76,97)
*NEU* - DEUS EX: Human Revolution Directors Cut (6,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Deus Ex (3,97) USK 18
*NEU* - DEUS EX: Human Revolution (4,97) USK 18
*NEU* - DEUS EX: Human Revolution Augmented Edition (4,97) USK 18
*NEU* - Deus Ex: Invisible War [PC Steam Code] (3,97)
*NEU* - Deus Ex: The Fall [PC Steam Code] (6,97) USK 18
*NEU* - ANNO 1701 (4,97)
*NEU* - Bis Dienstag bei Media Markt 19 Prozent Rabatt auf alles

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: SanDisk Extreme SDHC 32GB Class 10 Speicherkarte (HD-Video, 45MB/s)
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MSA370 interne mSATA SSD 512GB (mSATA, 6Gb/s, MLC)
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS64GSDU1 Class 10 UHS-I Premium SDXC 64GB Speicherkarte (300x)
- 10 Uhr: Transcend ESD200 externe SSD-Festplatte 128GB (4,6 cm (1,8 Zoll), USB 3.0)
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Steelseries Siberia v2 Heat Orange editierbares Headset für PC mit USB
- 12 Uhr: Panasonic Viera TX-50ASW604 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung EVO MB-MP64DU2/EU 64GB microSDXC Class 10
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Tastatur schwarz
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE40H6600 101,7 cm (40 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: Sennheiser MM 30G Ohrkanal-Headset für Samsung Galaxy
- 17 Uhr: Wicked Chili Tiny Schnellader USB KFZ Ladegerät für Apple
- 17 Uhr: blau Prepaid SIM-Karte inklusive 10 Euro Startguthaben
- 18 Uhr: Belkin Lightning Lade/Sync-Dockingstation
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm 1:3,5 DSLR Fish-Eye II Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 7,5 mm 1:3,5 CSC Fish-Eye-Objektiv
- 18 Uhr: Assmann Power Bank (4000mAh, 5V/1A) weiß
- 18 Uhr: Hama Digitaler Bilderrahmen mit Wetterstation
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 8 mm 1:3,5 DSLR Fish-Eye II Objektiv AE
- 18 Uhr: 7" Android Tablet PC - 1.2 GHz Dual Core
- 18 Uhr: Belkin WeMo Home Automation Switch mit Motion-Sensor für iOS- und Android-Geräte
- 18 Uhr: Belkin FastFit Tastatur mit Autowake-Funktion für Apple iPad Air weiß
- 18 Uhr: uRage Illuminated Gaming-Maus (USB, 2m)
- 18 Uhr: Linksys EA6400 Smart Wifi Dual Band Wireless AC1600 Router
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Sensei Raw Frost Blue Edition Gaming Maus


----------



## Lotto (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Nils_93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ab sofort bis zum 29.7.2014 schenkt euch Media Markt die MwSt., somit gibt es effektiv 19% Rabatt auf das komplette Sortiment. Dabei ist es egal ob ihr im Laden oder online einkauft. Wer noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Technik Gadget ist welches bisher nur zu UVPs zu haben ist darf sich freuen. So wird im genannten Zeitraum z.B. das Microsoft Surface Pro 3 in der kleinsten Version mit Core i3, 64 GB SSD und 4 GB Ram schon für 647,19 Euro zu haben sein, was deutlich unter dem momentanem Bestpreis von 790,16 Euro auf Geizhals.de liegt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte mal die letzten Monate immer mal wieder bei verschiedenen Shops mir die Preise von Canon-Objektive angeschaut. Auch bei Media-Markt im online Shop. Dort waren fast alle Objektive vorrätig, die teuren waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendwann ausverkauft. Gestern dann mal geguckt wegen der 19%-Aktion: es sind nur ca. 50% der Objektive gelistet, die teuren fehlen alle. Die sind komplett auf dem Sortiment rausgenommen.

Tolle Masche: man reduziert einfach das Sortiment auf die Produkte die 19% billiger sein dürfen, macht die 19%-Aktion, und danach werden die anderen Produkte einfach wieder im Shop hinzugefügt.
Einerseits ist der Solgan 19% auf das ganze Sortiment dann ja nicht gelogen, weil die anderen Produkte ja angeblich nicht verkauft werden, andererseits trotzdem irgendwie Verarschung.


----------



## shadie (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Lotto schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die letzten Monate immer mal wieder bei verschiedenen Shops mir die Preise von Canon-Objektive angeschaut. Auch bei Media-Markt im online Shop. Dort waren fast alle Objektive vorrätig, die teuren waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendwann ausverkauft. Gestern dann mal geguckt wegen der 19%-Aktion: es sind nur ca. 50% der Objektive gelistet, die teuren fehlen alle. Die sind komplett auf dem Sortiment rausgenommen.
> 
> Tolle Masche: man reduziert einfach das Sortiment auf die Produkte die 19% billiger sein dürfen, macht die 19%-Aktion, und danach werden die anderen Produkte einfach wieder im Shop hinzugefügt.
> Einerseits ist der Solgan 19% auf das ganze Sortiment dann ja nicht gelogen, weil die anderen Produkte ja angeblich nicht verkauft werden, andererseits trotzdem irgendwie Verarschung.


 
Was erwartest du von Mediamarkt 

hatte mich auch schon gefreut mir das Mac book pro 13" mit Retina 19% günstiger zu holen.
War wohl nix.

Auch noch gut:

beachten Sie hierzu die Werbung Ihres Markts vor Ort  da werden dann wahrscheinlich wieder nur einzelne Produkte reduziert, weil die alle weg zu räumen dauert zu lange 
ist mir aber auch zu blöd die 15KM da jetzt hin zu gurken.


----------



## geraldm (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Trine gibts jetzt billig auf Steam 
Sparen Sie 80% bei Trine Enchanted Edition auf Steam


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.07.2014:*

*NEU* - Breaking Bad - Die komplette Serie (Digipack) [Blu-ray] (78,56)
*5 EURO GÜNSTIGER *- 300: Rise of an Empire [Blu-ray] FSK 18 (12,99) - Vorbesteller können den ersten Teil von 300 kostenlos bei Amazon Instant Video ansehen
*NEU* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde [Blu-ray] (8,90)
* NUR NOCH HEUTE *- 5 Tage Film-Schnäppchen - Ab 35,00 Euro gibt es zusätzlich 5 EUR Rabatt!

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS2TSJ25M3 StoreJet M3 externe Anti-Shock Festplatte 2TB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS64GJF520S JetFlash 520S 64GB
- 10 Uhr: Samsung SCX-4729FW 4-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät
- 10 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-S 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver schwarz
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MSA370 interne SSD 128GB
- 10 Uhr: Thomson 26HU5253 66 cm (26 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2450HT 61 cm (24 Zoll) schwarz
- 14 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera inkl. EF-M 18-55mm
- 14 Uhr: Thrustmaster T100 Force Feedback Racing Wheel
- 14 Uhr: Belkin FastFit Tastatur mit Autowake-Funktion für Apple iPad Air grau
- 16 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D
- 16 Uhr: Denon AH-D600EM Music Maniac Over-Ear-Kopfhörer
- 16 Uhr: Dual ML 11 Stereoanlage mit Alarmfunktion
- 18 Uhr: Tamron 16-300mm F/3,5-6,3 VC PZD Macro für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Mantona Rhodolit SLR-Kamerarucksack schwarz
- 18 Uhr: Spaceloop XL 3.0 128GB USB-Stick - CnMemory 85944
- 18 Uhr: Tamron 16-300mm F/3,5-6,3 VC PZD Macro für Nikon


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. Juli 2014)

Civilization 5 Key kostet bei MMOGA gerade mal 4 Euro .


----------



## Nils_93 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



shadie schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von Mediamarkt
> 
> hatte mich auch schon gefreut mir das Mac book pro 13" mit Retina 19% günstiger zu holen.
> War wohl nix.
> ...


 
Weiß offen gesagt nicht, was ihr alle für ein Problem mit der Aktion habt. Ich habe da heute problemlos in Oldenburg für Muttern noch ein iPad 4 16GB für 306.99 Euro mitgenommen. Im Netz kostet das selbe Modell ab 330 Euro. Klar, nicht alles war jetzt ein Schnäppchen, aber bei manchen Sachen konnte man schon etwas sparen. Und wenn man sowieso etwas kaufen wollte, dann freue ich mich doch wenn ich durch so eine Aktion was sparen kann - von daher, mir hat die Aktion gefallen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. Juli 2014)

Hier der Link
http://www.mmoga.de/

Dauert noch etwa 20 Stunden.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja also ich fand da beobachtete auch fair. 

Hab mir ne logitech g502 für 64€ geholt. Ist ok finde ich.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 30.07.2014:*

*HEUTE RELEASE* - The Last of Us Remastered - [PlayStation 4] (54,99) USK 18
*HEUTE RELEASE* - The Last of Us Remastered Steelbook - [PlayStation 4] (59,00) USK 18
*HEUTE RELEASE *- PS4 + The Last of Us Remastered (429,00) USK 18
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare Atlas Pro Edition PS4 (109,99)
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare Atlas Pro Edition Xbox One (109,99)
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare Atlas Limited Edition PS4 (79,99)
*NEU* - Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare Atlas Limited Edition Xbox One (79,99)
*NEU* - Killzone Shadow Fall - [PlayStation 4] (22,99) USK 18

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Benq W1070 Full-HD-Beamer 589,90
- Elektronikerset in Tasche 25tlg. 10,00 inkl. Versand
- 10 Uhr: Buffalo LinkStation 420 LS420D0602-EU High Speed NAS 6TB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend ESD200 externe SSD-Festplatte 128GB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MTS600 M.2 SSD 128GB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS128GSSD370 interne SSD 128GB
- 12 Uhr: Dual LE40F127A3C 102 cm (40 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: SanDisk Ultra microSDXC 128GB Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Netgear XAVB5602-100PES Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 14 Uhr: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC
- 14 Uhr: Hercules XPS ONEOONE 101 R03 2.1 PC Lautsprecher
- 16 Uhr: Grundig 55 VLE 922 BL 139.7 cm (55 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: JBL es 30 bk 3-Wege Regallautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: uRage Exodus² Gaming Tastatur Keyboard, schwarz-blau
- 18 Uhr: Falk Neo 640 Camper Navigationssystem


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 31.07.2014:*

*NUR HEUTE* - Playstation 4 kaufen und Dual Shock 4 gratis erhalten

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
*TIPP* 			 - Bosch 41tlg. Bohrer- und Bitet inkl. Stiftschlüsselsatz 14,99 inkl. Versand
- 10 Uhr: Lenovo Z50-70 39.6 cm (15,6 Zoll FHD TN) Notebook
*TIPP* 			 - 10 Uhr: Transcend TS256GSSD370 interne SSD 256GB
- 10 Uhr: Ikki Tousen: Xtreme Xecutor - Vol. 1 (inkl. Sammelschuber) [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Ikki Tousen: Xtreme Xecutor - Vol. 2 (Episoden 4-6) [Blu-ray]
- 10 Uhr: Transcend TS32GJF520S JetFlash 520S 32GB Speicherstick (Metallgehäuse, wasserfest, USB 2.0) silber
- 10 Uhr: TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT AV500 Mini Powerline-Netzwerkadapter
- 10 Uhr: Die wilden Kerle - Fanbox 1 [6 DVDs]
- 11 Uhr: ePASSION - Secure USB Stick - 16 GB - Weiß
*TIPP* 			 - 12 Uhr: Samsung C410W Farblaserdrucker
- 12 Uhr: Dual DL32H127A3 81 cm (32 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Parker Lewis - Der Coole von der Schule - Die komplette Serie [15 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Lenovo TAB A8-50 20,3 cm (8 Zoll HD IPS) Tablet
- 14 Uhr: BenQ TW523P DLP-Projektor
- 14 Uhr: Sony STR-DH540 5.2 Kanal Receiver
- 14 Uhr: Pater Brown - Die besten Kriminalfälle [2 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Netgear PR2000 Trek PR2000-100EUS wireless Router
- 14 Uhr: Wilsberg Krimi-Package 1-6 [6 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Wilsberg Krimi-Package 7-12 [6 DVDs]
- 14 Uhr: Lewis - Der Oxford Krimi, Staffel 6 [4 DVDs]
- 16 Uhr: Hisense LTDN50K166WSEU 127 cm (50 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: JBL Loft20 2-Wege Centerlautsprecher schwarz
- 17 Uhr: Onkyo SKW-208/S Aktiver Bassreflex-Subwoofer
- 17:30 Uhr: Xoro HRT 5000 DVB-T Receiver Twin Tuner (schwarz)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Nur noch 60 Sekunden - Eleanor Fan Edition [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde 3D (+Blu-ray)
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Sherlock Holmes Edition [Blu-ray] [Special Collector's Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Samsung NX Mini Smart Systemkamera
- 18 Uhr: Rollei 9x Teleskop-Objektiv für Apple iPhone 5
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: 12 Years a Slave Digibook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Java Heat - Insel der Entscheidung (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
- 18 Uhr: Robin Hood: Die komplette TV Serie - Staffel 1 bis 3 [10 DVDs]
- 18 Uhr: Inspector Barnaby, Vol. 20 [5 DVDs]
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: SteelSeries Kana v2 Gaming Maus weiß
- 18 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette zweite Staffel (6 DVDs im Digipack)
- 18 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die komplette erste Staffel (6 DVDs im Digipack)
- 18 Uhr: Hardcastle and McCormick - Die dritte und finale Staffel (6 DVDs im Digipack)


----------



## ULKi22 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Doof dass man bei der Amazon Aktion nicht zu jeder PS4 nen gratis Controller bekommt.
Das Watchdogs Bundle kostet nämlich soviel wie die Konsole alleine, mit dem 2. Controller wär's ein richtiges Schnäppchen.


----------



## pcfreak12 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

XBOX ONE mit Kinect 2.0 für 399€:Microsoft XBOX ONE 500GB mit Kinect Spiele-Konsole online bestellen bei d-living.de

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Markus (2. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 02.08.2014:*

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: HP LaserJet Pro P1102 Mono Laserdrucker
- 10 Uhr: Samsung EVO 32GB microSDHC Class 10 inkl. USB-Adapter
- 10 Uhr: Yamaha RX-V577 AV-Receiver
- 12 Uhr: LG 42LA8609 106,7 cm (42") Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 14 Uhr: SteelSeries 9H Gaming Headset
- 14 Uhr: Transcend Ultimate-Speed 64GB SDXC Class 10
- 16 Uhr: Philips 46PFL4468K/12 117 cm (46") 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher
- 18 Uhr: Lenovo IdeaPad S510P 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Far Cry 4 für 60€ bei Steam - das Anti-Schnäppchen! 50€ für einen Vollpreistitel, das war mal der Standardpreis. Mittlerweile meinen doch tatsächlich ein paar Publisher, sie könnten 60€ verlangen. 

Aber gut. Wenn sie es so wollen. Dann warte ich eben so lange, bis das Spiel für die Hälfte zu haben ist oder kauf es mir irgendwo billig in UK


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. August 2014)

Medieval Warfare Pack für 8€ .


Whooops dachte das ist das "Was habt ihr such gekauft" Thread. Sorry.


----------



## eVoX (2. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 für 60€ bei Steam - das Anti-Schnäppchen! 50€ für einen Vollpreistitel, das war mal der Standardpreis. Mittlerweile meinen doch tatsächlich ein paar Publisher, sie könnten 60€ verlangen.
> 
> Aber gut. Wenn sie es so wollen. Dann warte ich eben so lange, bis das Spiel für die Hälfte zu haben ist oder kauf es mir irgendwo billig in UK



Bei Steam ist es doch immer etwas teuer, ~5-10€ mehr ist üblich.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. August 2014)

Die 10€ sind eben Steamgebühr. Bei MMOGA kostet The Witcher 3 unter 50€.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. August 2014)

MMOGA ist ja so ein Thema


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.08.2014:*

*NEU* - Komödien auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% günstiger (u. a. O Brother, where art thou? 5,99, The Breakfast Club 5,99, Lisa - Der helle Wahnsinn 5,99)
*NEU* - Blu-ray Steelbooks bis zu 40% reduziert  (u. a. Die Schlümpfe 2 3D-Blu-ray 12,97, Pacific Rim 3D-Steelbook  14,97, Man of Steel 3D-Steelbook 14,97, 21 Jump Street 9,99, Iron Man 3  Limited 10,97, Spider-Man Trilogie 17,97)
*NEU* - Erotik-DVDs, -Blu-rays und -Blu-rays 3D bis zu 40% reduziert
*NEU* - Literaturverfilmungen auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Safe Haven 7,97, Silver Linings 9,97, Die Brücke 7,97, Nachtzug nach Lissabon 9,97, Runaway Girl 7,99)
*NEU* - Troja (Director's Cut) [Blu-ray] (7,97)
*NEU* - Die Vermessung der Welt (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D] (14,97)
*NEU* - Der Zauberer von Oz [3D Blu-ray] (14,97)
*NEU* - Boardwalk Empire - Die komplette dritte Staffel [Blu-ray] (18,97)
*NEU* - Enemies Closer - Bad Country [Blu-ray] (9,97)
*NEU* - Crime-Serien zum Aktionspreis (u. a. The Mentalist 4. Staffel 9,97, Rizzoli und Isles 3. Staffel 9,99, The Wire 1. Staffel 9.97)
*NEU* - Boardwalk Empire - Die komplette dritte Staffel [5 DVDs] (14,97)
*NEU* - Borgen - Die komplette Serie: Staffeln 1-3 (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [11 DVDs] (49,99)
*NEU* - Injustice: Götter unter uns - Ultimate Edition (ab 19,95)
*NEU* - Final Fantasy VII Download (7,97)
*NEU* - Final Fantasy VIII [PC Steam Code] (6,97)
*NEU* - Anno 1404 Download (7,97)
*NEU* - Anno 1404: Venedig (AddOn) (4,97)
*NEU* - Train Simulator 2014 und über 50 Erweiterungen jetzt reduziert

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Mushkin Chronos 120-GB-SSD 51,90
- 10 Uhr: Samsung MZ-MTE500BW mSATA interne SSD 500GB
- 10 Uhr: Lenovo G50-70 39.6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook
- 10 Uhr: Transcend MSA370 interne SSD 256GB
- 10 Uhr: Transcend Doppelpack SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarten
- 10 Uhr: Bresser Wetterstation und Gießmelder
- 12 Uhr: Funai 39FL753P/10N 99,1 cm (39 Zoll)
- 14 Uhr: Samsung 840 Pro Series interne SSD-Festplatte 128GB
- 14 Uhr: BenQ GL2450HT 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor, weiß
- 14 Uhr: Lenovo A7-40 17,8 cm (7 Zoll 1280*800 IPS) Tablet
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 32GB PRO MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10 Speicherkarte
- 14 Uhr: Olympus E-P5 Systemkamera inkl. 14-42mm Objektiv
- 14 Uhr: Netgear Universal Wireless WN2000RPT WIFI Repeater
- 16 Uhr: LG 42LB671V 106 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D
- 17 Uhr: Razer Kraken Forged PC-Headset
- 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm 5-6,3 SP Objektiv für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: SteelSeries 9H Gaming Headset
- 18 Uhr: Tamron AF 200-500mm 5-6,3 SP Objektiv für Nikon
- 18 Uhr: Cullmann Concept One 622TC Carbon Reisestativ
- 18 Uhr: HP LaserJet Pro M125nw Laser-Multifunktionsdrucker
- 18 Uhr: Acer Liquid Z5 Smartphone silber


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 05.08.2014:*

*NUR NOCH HEUTE* 			 - 3 Tage Tiefpreise - Blu-rays & DVDs
- Blu-rays (u. a. Machete Kills - Uncut 11,97, The Purge 7,97, Oblivion 8,97)
- 3D-Blu-rays (u. a. Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde 17,90, Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 14,97, Pacific Rim 14,97)
- Box-Sets  (Blu-ray: u. a. Breaking Bad - Die komplette Serie (Digipack) 84,97,  Stirb langsam 1-5 24,97, X-men Trilogie 14,97, Tremors 1-4 16,97)
- TV-Serien (Blu-ray: u. a. Game of Throne S. 2 28,97 u. S. 3 36,97)

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- 10 Uhr: Lenovo Z50-70 39.6 cm (15,6 Zoll FHD TN)
- 11 Uhr: ZTE Grand S Flex Smartphone weiß
*TIPP* 			 - 11 Uhr: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset weiß
- 12 Uhr: LG 32LB650V 80 cm (32 Zoll) Cinema 3D
*TIPP* 			 - 12 Uhr: Brother HL-1112 Mono Laserdrucker
- 14 Uhr: Lenovo Yoga HD+ 25.6 cm (10,1 Zoll FHD IPS) Tablet
- 14 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera inkl. EF-M 18-55mm
- 14 Uhr: Netgear EX6200-100PES WiFi Range Extender
- 14 Uhr: Samsung Memory 64GB PRO MicroSDXC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10
- 14 Uhr: Pioneer SC-1223-S 7.2 Mehrkanal Receiver schwarz
*TIPP* 			 - 14 Uhr: Mad Catz M.O.U.S.9 Wireless Maus für PC
- 14 Uhr: HP Envy 5530 eAIO Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsgerät
- 16 Uhr: Panasonic Viera TX-50ASW604 126 cm (50 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: Denon Ceol Carino N2 Kompaktanlage
- 17 Uhr: Gigaset SL400A High End Schnurlostelefon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: Logitech G19s Gaming-Tastatur USB
- 18 Uhr: Tamron 16-300mm F/3,5-6,3 VC PZD Macro für Canon
- 18 Uhr: Tamron 16-300mm F/3,5-6,3 VC PZD Macro für Nikon
*TIPP* 			 - 18 Uhr: LG 27M45HQ-B 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Gaming LED-Monitor
- 18 Uhr: B.I.G. TMC-1300 2-in-1 Carbon Kamerastativ inkl. Kugelkopf
- 18 Uhr: Ultradünnes Hardcover (0,3 mm) für das iPhone 5 & 5S in transparent
- 18 Uhr: Acer Liquid E3 Plus Dual-SIM Smartphone titanium


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 06.08.2014:*

*VORBESTELLBAR* - Game of Thrones - Die komplette 4. Staffel [Blu-ray] (44,99 FSK 18) Release 31.12.2015
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Planet der Affen: Caesar's Warrior Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (139,99) Release 05.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Planet der Affen: Caesar's Primal Collection [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] (139,99) Release 05.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Planet der Affen - Revolution [3D Blu-ray] (29,99) Release 05.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Planet der Affen - Revolution [Blu-ray] (19,99) Release 05.12.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition (Collector's Edition) [3D Blu-ray] (79,99) Release 13.11.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition [3D Blu-ray] (42,99) Release 13.11.
*VORBESTELLBAR* - Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition [Blu-ray] (34,99) Release 13.11.
*NEU *- PS4 + The Last of Us Remastered (399,00) USK 18

++++++++++NUR 5 EUR pro Blu-ray-Film++++++++++ 
*NEU* - 21 Jump Street/ The Green Hornet [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - 7 Sekunden / The Big Hit [Blu-ray] (9,99) FSK 18
*NEU* - 8 Blickwinkel / Lakeview Terrace [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Ananas Express/Superbad [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Bad Teacher/Einfach zu haben [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Das geheime Fenster / Das Gesicht der Wahrheit [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Der dunkle Kristall / Die Reise ins Labyrinth [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Die Entfhrung der U-Bahn Pelham 123 / Der Knochenjger [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Die Maske des Zorro / Die Legende des Zorro [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - District 9/ World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Godzilla / Dragon Wars [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Hitch - Der Date Doktor / Hancock [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Hellboy / Ultraviolet [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Hostel / Hostel 2 [Blu-ray] (9,99) FSK 18
*NEU* - Ich wei, was Du letzten Sommer getan hast / Ich wei noch immer, was Du letzten Sommer getan hast [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Motel / Quarantäne [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - Starman/Ghosts of Mars [Blu-ray] (9,99)
*NEU* - 21 / Redbelt [Blu-ray] (9,99)
++++++++++ 

*• Tages- und Blitzangebote*
- Optoma HD131Xe DLP Beamer, FullHD 3D (499,90)
- 10 Uhr: Lenovo U330 Touch 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll HD LED) Touch Ultrabook
- 10 Uhr: Canon EOS M kompakte Systemkamera
- 12 Uhr: LG 49LB620V 123 cm (49 Zoll) Cinema 3D
- 14 Uhr: Lenovo G50-70 39.6 cm (15,6 Zoll HD LED) Notebook
- 14 Uhr: HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1025 Farblaserdrucker
- 15 Uhr: LG E430 Optimus L3 II Smartphone
- 15 Uhr: Razer Kraken Forged PC-Headset
- 16 Uhr: Samsung UE50H5570 126 cm ( 50 Zoll)
- 16 Uhr: Sony DSC-RX100 II Cyber-shot Digitalkamera
- 17 Uhr: Canton CD 150 Center-Lautsprecher
- 18 Uhr: Gigaset SL910 DECT Schnurlostelefon
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 DSLR-Weitwinkelobjektiv Canon
- 18 Uhr: Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 DSLR-Weitwinkelobjektiv AE Nikon


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Schnäppchenführer 2.0*

Heute haben wir das Design vom Schnäppchenführer umgestellt, wie ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt. => Schnäppchen: Wing Commander 3 gratis downloaden - Blu-rays im 2er-Pack für 9,99 (u. a. Maske des Zorro, Die Legende des Zorro, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123) - Game of Thrones 4. Staffel Blu-ray, Planet der Affen Revolution und Der Hobbit Smau

Wie findet ihr das neue Layout und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wir sind für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar


----------



## blubblah (6. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das neue Layout und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wir sind für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar



Ich fand es vorher beser, da es mehr einfacher Text war. Schneller zu lesen und zu überblicken. Ist aber eventuell wie alles nur gewöhnungssache. Konnte die Links eben aber nicht mit rechter Maus neuer Tab öffnen, das ging vorher. Oder muss ich bei Noscript noch mehr freischalten?

Andere Frage.... Wie steuer ich WC3 am besten ohne Joystick, oder gibt es einen guten und relativ preiswerten USB Joystick?
Das war mein erstes Spiel auf meinem ersten PC 486 DX50 mit 8MB Ram, wer sich heute über Ladezeiten beschwert, sollte es damit mal spieln 5-10 Minuten teilweise pro Mission.


----------



## Raeven (6. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Schnäppchenführer 2.0*
> 
> 
> Wie findet ihr das neue Layout und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wir sind für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar



ich finde es übersichtlicher, aber die Überschriften sind mir zu blass  eine kräftigere Farbe des Schlagwortes oder des Hintergrundes würde besser ins Konzept passen


----------



## ReptileX2 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das neue Layout und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wir sind für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar


 
Ich finde das Layout zu reich an Kontrasten!
Die eigentliche Liste ist länger geworden und durch den Kontrast (rot, schwarz, grau, weiß) schwerer zu überfliegen.
Mein objektive Meinung


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 07.08.2014:*



NEUDjango Unchained [Blu-ray]9,99€
NEURiddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]7,99€
GÜNSTIGERPS4 + The Last of Us Remastered389,00€ USK 18
GRATISWing Commander 3
NEUGame of Thrones 4. Staffel jetzt bei Amazon Instant Video streamen2,99€ pro HD-Folge
GRATISThe Expendabros
VORBESTELLBARGame of Thrones - Die komplette 4. Staffel [Blu-ray]44,99€ FSK 18 - Release unbekannt
VORBESTELLBARPlanet der Affen: Caesar's Warrior Collection (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition](139,99€) Release 05.12.
VORBESTELLBARPlanet der Affen: Caesar's Primal Collection [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition](139,99€) Release 05.12.
VORBESTELLBARPlanet der Affen - Revolution [3D Blu-ray](29,99€) Release 05.12.
VORBESTELLBARPlanet der Affen - Revolution [Blu-ray](19,99€) Release 05.12.
VORBESTELLBARDer Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition (Collector's Edition) [3D Blu-ray](79,99€) Release 13.11.
VORBESTELLBARDer Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition [3D Blu-ray](42,99€) Release 13.11.
VORBESTELLBARDer Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition [Blu-ray](34,99€) Release 13.11


----------



## thunderofhate (7. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das neue Layout und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wir sind für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar


Ich finde es auch wesentlich schlechter im Vergleich zum alten.
Vorher konnte man viel mehr Informationen auf einen Blick erfassen, vor allem, weil es komprimierter war.
Nun sind die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Artikeln zu groß, die Überschriften wie "neu", "vorbestellbar" usw. nehmen auch zu viel Platz ein. Wenn man das dahinter schiebt ist es okay, aber eine extra Zeile dafür finde ich ungünstig.

Ist in etwa wie der Wechsel von der Detailansicht zur Listenansicht bei Steam. Man hat mehr zu tun und sieht weniger...
Auf einem nicht Full-HD Monitor wird es ganz schrecklich sein. ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. August 2014)

The Expandbros kostet doch etwas .


----------



## Shizofred (8. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> The Expandbros kostet doch etwas .


 
Ne Broforce kostet doch bei Steam 18 Tacken oder so.

The Expandbros ist ne einfache Erweiterung, die nix kostet.

Steinigt mich, wenn ich mich vertan haben sollte. ^^


----------



## Koksi (8. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Na super Battlefield 4 kostenlos antesten für ne woche und ich bin im urlaub...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer auf die schöne Verpackung verzichten kann, bekommt für ca. 10 Euronen weniger die Alien Anthology aus UK.
Da hier die gleiche Anzahl Scheiben (derer 6) drin ist gehe ich auch von selben Inhalt aus 
Natürlich sind auf der UK-Pressung auch deutsche Tonspuren enthalten, glücklicherweise handelt es sich hierbei um eine EU-weite VÖ.

 In der dt. Box Standard-Box sind hingegen nur 5 blaue Scheiben enthalten.


----------



## kevin123 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Koksi schrieb:


> Na super Battlefield 4 kostenlos antesten für ne woche und ich bin im urlaub...


Wenn Du es runter lädst dann hast eine Woche gratis zum spielen.


----------



## Raeven (9. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Koksi schrieb:


> Na super Battlefield 4 kostenlos antesten für ne woche und ich bin im urlaub...


 
das ist nicht so schlimm. die haben das Game TOTGEUPDATET. Die Foren sind voll von enttäuschten Usern.
Bei mir hängt sich das Game ständig auf und der Support hat auch 2 Tage vergeblich versucht es zum laufen zu bringen. Schon beim nächsten Start war wieder Essig. BF3 läuft dagegen stabil


----------



## iGameKudan (10. August 2014)

Komisch dass es bei mir bisher grundsätzlich fehlerfrei (sieht man mal von der tickratebedingten miesen Verbindung bis zum 30Hz-Update, dem zeitweise üblen Rubberbanding und dem Locker-TDM-Bug ab...) und ohne Performanceprobleme lief - sogar auf ner GTX280.

Sogar mit 2,5GB RAM und einem E6600 @3,3GHz - aber auch nur auf Locker. Bei Ghosts gabs direkt eine RAM-Sperre.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 12.08.2014:*



WICHTIGE INFO Versandkostenfreie Amazon-Lieferung jetzt erst ab 29 Euro statt 20 Euro
NUR HEUTE Valiant Hearts: The Great War [PC Uplay Code] 7,97€
NUR HEUTE The Last of Us - Ellie oder Joel Edition (PlayStation 3) 39,97€ USK 18
NUR HEUTE Turtle Beach Ear Force SHADOW Headset 59,97€
VORBESTELLBAR Project CARS - Limited Edition - [PC, PS4, Xbox 360] (u. a. mit 5 weiteren Autos) ab 59,99€
VORBESTELLBAR Project CARS [PC, PS4, Xbox 360] ab 49,99€
Thief (Steam-Code) 12,97€
Thief Master Thief Edition (Steam-Code) 13,97€
Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie Download 10,97€
Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Download 14,97€http://preis.hits.de/1290.html?rid=24


----------



## IluBabe (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Schnäppchenführer 2.0*
> 
> Wie findet ihr das neue Layout und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wir sind für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar


Ihr Solltet eine Sparte einrichten für die "kostenlosen"/Gratis Angebote. Eine für längere Rabatte die über Zeiträume laufen und dann noch den Rest der nur Tagesangebote etc. betrifft. So fände ich es am übersichtlichsten.


----------



## killer89 (13. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ihr Solltet eine Sparte einrichten für die "kostenlosen"/Gratis Angebote. Eine für längere Rabatte die über Zeiträume laufen und dann noch den Rest der nur Tagesangebote etc. betrifft. So fände ich es am übersichtlichsten.


*sign*

Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Murdoch (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Ihr Solltet eine Sparte einrichten für die "kostenlosen"/Gratis Angebote. Eine für längere Rabatte die über Zeiträume laufen und dann noch den Rest der nur Tagesangebote etc. betrifft. So fände ich es am übersichtlichsten.


Das alles gratis + weckfunktion und app damit man nichts verpasst...  

[emoji53]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Ihr Solltet eine Sparte einrichten für die "kostenlosen"/Gratis Angebote. Eine für längere Rabatte die über Zeiträume laufen und dann noch den Rest der nur Tagesangebote etc. betrifft. So fände ich es am übersichtlichsten.


 
Leider gibt es eher selten Gratis-Angebote, sodass so eine Kategorie dann meist ziemlich leer wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 13.08.2014:*

NEU Dashcams nach dem Gerichtsurteil die Top-Aufsteiger in der Kategorie Elektronik
NUR HEUTE 10 Euro Rabatt auf Vorbestellungen von NBA 2K15 und Disney Infinity 2.0
NUR HEUTE NBA 2K14 [PC Steam Code]6,97€
NEU The Elder Scrolls Online15,00€
NEU NHL 14 (PS3)25,00€
NEU 50 EUR Gutschein für den Kauf einer PS4 oder Xbox One beim Eintausch Ihrer gebrauchten Konsolehttp://preis.hits.de/1427.html?rid=24


----------



## .Moe (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sehr geil das NBA 2k15 als Gamescom-Deal heute, für PC, nur 19€ kostet. Wäre es auf PC dieses mal kein Next-Gen geworden hätte ich wie bei 2k14 letztes Jahr gepasst.. 
Zum Glück wurde es gestern im Twitch-Stream von 2k als genau gleich mit XB1 und PS4 angekündigt. Vorbestellt!


----------



## Klarostorix (14. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Shit, 2k15 hab ich verpasst...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 14.08.2014:*

NUR HEUTE South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit (Steam-Code) USK 18 17,97€
NUR HEUTE Sacred 3 - First Edition32,97€
NUR HEUTE Tropico 5 - [PC]27,97€
NUR HEUTE Total War: Rome II - [PC]20,97€
NUR HEUTE Landwirtschafts - Simulator Titanium - Edition - [PC]12,97€
NUR HEUTE Landwirtschafts - Simulator 2013 - Offizielles Add - On - [PC]9,97€
NUR HEUTE Speedlink Xanthos Console Gaming Kopfhörer34,97€
NUR HEUTE 10 Euro Rabatt auf Vorbestellungen von Lego Batman 3

NEU Breaking Bad – Die komplette Serie (Digipack) TV-Serie/Serien Blu-ray88,00€
NEU iPad Air 16GB WIFI grau oder silber379,00€
NEU iPhone 5S 64GB grau oder silber749,00€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 15.08.2014:*



*NUR HEUTE**Call of Juarez: Gunslinger Download*3,97€
*NUR HEUTE**Watch Dogs - DEDSEC_Edition - [PC und Konsole] USK 18*ab 44,97€
*NUR HEUTE**Xbox One Konsole + Kinect*399,00€
*NUR HEUTE**Xbox One Wireless Controller*39,97€
*NUR HEUTE**Ryse: Son of Rome - [Xbox One] USK 18*34,99€
*NUR HEUTE**Forza Motorsport 5 - Day One - Edition - [Xbox One]*31,97€
*NUR HEUTE**Xbox Live - Gold-Mitgliedschaft 12 Monate*39,97€
*NUR HEUTE**Elgato Game Capture HD - [Playstation 4, Playstation 3, Xbox One, Xbox 360, Wii U]*http://preis.hits.de/1579.html?rid=24


----------



## _chiller_ (16. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam gibts Tropico 4 grade mit einem Rabatt von 99% für 0,39 Euro ^^
Save 99% on Tropico 4 Collector's Bundle on Steam


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 18.08.2014:*



*NEU**The Lego Movie Videogame (PC und Konsole)*ab 26,99€
*NEU**ANNO 2070 Bonus Edition Download*11,97€
*NEU**ANNO 2070: Die Tiefsee (Add-On) Download*7,97€
*NEU**Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days Download*5,97€ USK 18
*NEU**Kane & Lynch: Dead Men [PC Steam Code]*3,97€ USK 18
*NEU**Ridge Racer Unbounded Download*5,97€
*NEU**Star Trek - Das Videospiel Download*5,97€
*NEU**Dark Souls Steam-Code*6,97€
*NEU**Dark Souls II Steam-Code*29,97€
*NEU**57 Blu-rays im Preis gesenkt*(u. a. Die Zeitmaschine 9,97€, Robocop: The Series 9,97€, Gravity 3D-Blu-ray 17,99€)
*NEU**615 DVDs im Preis gesenkt*(u. a. Star Wars: The Clone Wars 5. Staffel 14,97€, Pippi Langstrumpf komplette Serie 12,97€)http://preis.hits.de/1696.html?rid=24


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 19.08.2014:*



*VORBESTELLBAR**PlayStation TV (u. a. PS4-Spiele auf anderen TV im Haushalt streamen)*99,00€ Release 14.11.





*TIPP**Logitech G19s Gaming Keyboard*109,90€ inkl. Versand
*Bosch 83-tlg. TiN Bohrer- und Bit-Set mit LED-Taschenlampe und Rollgabeschlüssel*26,95€ inkl. Versandhttp://preis.hits.de/1761.html?rid=24


*NEU**Bis zu 60 Euro Cashback beim Kauf von Intel-CPU und Mainboard von Asrock, Asus, Gigabyte oder MSI*
*NEU**Alternate Outlet: Netzteile reduziert*http://preis.hits.de/1516.html?rid=24


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 20.08.2014:*



*NEU**Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache - Extended Cut [Blu-ray]*7,99€
*BESTPREIS**Toshiba 1-TB-HDD USB 3.0*47,45€ inkl. Versand mit Gutscheincode SK1D750 (Code wird im Warenkorb eingegeben)http://preis.hits.de/1814.html?rid=24


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Die Tagestipps für den 20.08.2014:*[*]*BESTPREIS**Toshiba 1-TB-HDD USB 3.0*47,45€ inkl. Versand mit Gutscheincode SK1D750 (Code wird im Warenkorb eingegeben)http://preis.hits.de/1814.html?rid=24
> [/LIST]



Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB, Festplatte SATA 600, WD Blue


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB, Festplatte SATA 600, WD Blue


 
Wüsste jetzt aber nicht, wie ich die WD-HDD per USB 3.0 anschließen sollte so ganz ohne Rahmen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 155€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 22.08.2014:*

TIPP 14:00 UhrSamsung 840 Pro 128-GB-SSD
NUR HEUTE Call of Duty: Ghosts (PC, PS3, Xbox 360)je 17,00€ USK 18
GRATIS Titanfall48 Stunden lang gratis zocken
NEU MP3-Songs für je 69 Cent(u. a. Pitbull feat. Kesha, One Direction, Shakira feat. Rihanna)
NEU 2K-Wochenende bei Steam(u. a. Civ 5 für 7,49€, Borderlands 2 für 7,49€, Bioshock Infinite 7,49€ uvm.)http://preis.hits.de/1870.html?rid=24


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Half-Life 2 | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Half-Life 2 für 2,24€!

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/de/en/pc/games/action/half-life/

Teil 1 für 2,49€!


----------



## Voyager10 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auch noch Werbung machen für "vermeintliche" Schnäppchen , ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Die 840 Pro gibts bei Amazon jetzt in der Preissenkung zum selben Preis wie auf Geizhals in anderen Läden . 
Die 128GB für gerade mal 10 Euro mehr und jetzt kommts die 256GB für 3 Euro weniger als auf Amazon , in jeweils einem anderen Laden. 

Das war doch vorrauszusehen das Amazon hier mit dem üblichen UVP Rabatt Schwindel arbeitet um Niedrigpreise vorzutäuschen, solche Werbung gehört boykottiert.


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was regst Du dich auf? Der Preisunterschied beträgt inklusive Versandkosten 12€ für die 128GB-SSD.


----------



## shadie (22. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was regst Du dich auf? Der Preisunterschied beträgt inklusive Versandkosten 12€ für die 128GB-SSD.


 
Naja ich verstehe sein Problem schon.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009NB8WR0/...2CBJXHNRXF1D&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=522341167

76,90 € für 128GB

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

61,19 € für 120GB

oder noch besser:

Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

57,60 € je Stück (anderer Hersteller aber mindestens genau so gut)


Die Alte Samsung daher als "Schnäppchen" darzustellen nur weil Amazon auf den sau teuren Preis eben mal 30% nachlässt finde ich ebenfalls "fragwürdig"


----------



## Kinguin (24. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kurze Frage : ich wollte mir neues Gehäuse zulegen 

Und meine Entschdeidung fiel aus das Fractal Design Define R4 - jedoch gebe es noch das Fractal Design Arc Midi r2
Welches wäre davon besser? Wie sind die Lüfter-sind die auch schön leise oder müssen da neue rein?

Will einfach ein gutes ATX Gehäuse mit guter Ausstattung,welches auch schön leise ist eben


----------



## jamie (24. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage : ich wollte mir neues Gehäuse zulegen
> 
> Und meine Entschdeidung fiel aus das Fractal Design Define R4 - jedoch gebe es noch das Fractal Design Arc Midi r2
> Welches wäre davon besser? Wie sind die Lüfter-sind die auch schön leise oder müssen da neue rein?
> ...


 
Das gehört nicht in den Schnäppchen-Thread. 
hier ist schon genug OT. 
Mach einfach ein Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum auf und dir wird schnell geholfen.


----------



## Kinguin (24. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



jamie schrieb:


> Das gehört nicht in den Schnäppchen-Thread.
> hier ist schon genug OT.
> Mach einfach ein Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum auf und dir wird schnell geholfen.


 
Tschuldigung war eigentlich bloss ne kurze Frage so ^^ aber jo mach ich dann mal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 25.08.2014:*



NEU 3 Games kaufen, 2 bezahlen(u. a. GTA 5, Forza Motorsport 5, BF4, Watch Dogs, XCOM Complete)
*- *



Über 9.000 Blu-rays und DVDs diese Woche reduziert 7 Tage Tiefpreise: DVDs & Blu-rays bis zum 31.08. reduziert
Blu-rays je 4,97 EUR (u. a. Michael Jacksons This Is It, The Devils Double, Magic Mike, Hostage)
Blu-rays je 6,97 EUR (u. a. Iron Man 3, Star Trek, Der unglaubliche Hulk, Hangover 3, Die Truman Show, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Gesetz der Rache)
Blu-rays je 7,97 oder 8,97 EUR(u. a. Hobbit Smaugs Einöde, Gravity, World War Z, Cloud Atlas, Oblivion, Star Trek Into Darkness, Jack Reacher)
Blu-rays je 9,97 EUR(u. a. Django Unchained, 2 Guns, White House Down, Escape Plan, RED 2, After Earth)
Blu-rays je 12,97 EUR(u. a. Breaking Bad 1-4. Staffel, The Lego Movie, Elysium, Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2, Lone Ranger)
3D-Blu-rays reduziert(u. a. Hobbit Smaugs Einöde, Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise, Gravity, Man of Steel, Pacific Rim)
Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert(u. a. Iron Man Trilogie 15,97€, Man of Steel 3D 14,97€, Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde 18,97€)
Exklusive Blu-rays reduziert(u.  a. Hangover Trilogie Steelbook 19,97€, Police Academy Collection  32,97€, Star Wars: The Clone Wars Komplettbox Staffel 1-5 72,97€)
TV-Serien unter 10 EUR(u. a. The Big Bang Theory, Downton Abbey, Breaking Bad, True Blood, Two and a Half Men)
TV-Serien unter 15 EUR(u. a. Game of Thrones, Supernatural, Boardwalk Empire, Chicago Fire)
TV-Serien auf Blu-ray reduziert(u. a. Game of Thrones 3. Staffel 33,97€ oder 2. Staffel für 27,97€ oder 1. Staffel für 19,97€, Breaking Bad Komplettbox 79,97€)
Exklusive Serien-Boxen(u. a. The Wire Staffel 1-5 42,97€, Fringe komplette Serie 48,97€)http://preis.hits.de/2049.html?rid=24


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam gibt es bis zum 29.08.2014 60% Rabatt auf *"The Walking Dead: Season 2"*. Also für 9,19€! Gestern wurde auch die finale Episode veröffentlicht.
Save 60% on The Walking Dead: Season 2 on Steam

Standardmäßig gibt es aber nur englische Untertitel. Deutsche Untertitel kann man sich aber z.B. bei www.schote.biz herunterladen und diese nachträglich in die Spieldateien integrieren.

*Weitere Informationen:* Season 1 gibt es unter dem o.g. Link ebenfalls für 5,74€ im Angebot, falls man die Reihe noch nicht gespielt hat.


----------



## killer89 (27. August 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es bis zum 29.08.2014 60% Rabatt auf "The Walking Dead: Season 2". Also für 9,19€! Gestern wurde auch die finale Episode veröffentlicht. Save 60% on The Walking Dead: Season 2 on Steam  Standardmäßig gibt es aber nur englische Untertitel. Deutsche Untertitel kann man sich aber z.B. bei www.schote.biz herunterladen und diese nachträglich in die Spieldateien integrieren.  Weitere Informationen: Season 1 gibt es unter dem o.g. Link ebenfalls für 5,74€ im Angebot, falls man die Reihe noch nicht gespielt hat.



Danke! Ist es denn gut? Ich liebe ja die Serie, aber meistens sind die Spiele schlecht...

MfG


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. August 2014)

Die Spiele kommen von Telltale. Ich denke das sagt alles.

Im Ernst, die Spiele sind klasse.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 28.08.2014:*

NEU Django Unchained [Blu-ray]8,90€
NEU PlayStation 4 Konsole inkl. 2 Controllern, Kamera und The Last of Us Remastered Steelbook Edition449,00€
NEU Logitech-Gaming-Aktion: 2 Artikel kaufen und 50% bei dem günstigeren sparen
NEU Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 und Premiere Elements 12 stark reduzierthttp://preis.hits.de/2207.html?rid=24


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 29.08.2014:*

AMAZON VS MEDIAMARKT 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR - nur 6,66 EUR pro Blu-ray(u.  a. Hobbit 1+2, Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache, Gravity, World War  Z, Oblivion, Star Trek Into Darkness, Iron Man 3, Jack Reacher)
TOP-PREIS Zotac Geforce GTX 780 AMP! Edition349,90€ inkl. Versand (Vergleichspreis laut Preisvergleich startet bei 416,00€)
NEU Olympus Has Fallen - Die Welt in Gefahr [Blu-ray]8,97€
NEU Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers [Blu-ray]8,90€
DER TOP-HIT ZUM BESTPREIS Watch Dogs (PC)29,99€ USK 18http://preis.hits.de/2263.html?rid=24


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. August 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe doch richtig gesehen das Blu-Rays seit Anhebung des Mindestbestellwerts nicht mehr Versandkostenfrei sind?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Ich habe doch richtig gesehen das Blu-Rays seit Anhebung des Mindestbestellwerts nicht mehr Versandkostenfrei sind?


 
die sind leider schon länger nicht mehr versandkostenfrei...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 01.09.2014:*

NEU Dramen auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% günstiger(u. a. Captain Phillips 12,90€, Gandhi 9,97€, American History X 9,97€, Das Streben nach Glück 7,99€)
NEU 2 TV-Serien auf Blu-ray für 30 EUR(u. a. Firefly, Hatfields & McCoys, Boardwalk Empire, The Big Bang Theory, Falling Skies)
NEU The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette sechste Staffel [Blu-ray]22,97€
NEU Buddy [Blu-ray]8,97€
NEU Mud - Kein Ausweg [Blu-ray]12,99€
NEU Detective Dee und der Fluch des Seeungeheuers (inkl. 2D-Version) [3D Blu-ray]14,97€
NEU 3 TV-Serien für 25 EUR(u. a. Gossip Girl, Firefly, Die Sopranos, Family Guy)
NEU 2 TV-Serien für 20 EUR(u. a. Modern Family, How I Met Your Mother, Bones, Lie to Me)
NEU Die Siedler 7 Gold Edition Download11,49€
NEU Dungeon Siege III Download7,34€
NEU Just Cause Download6,99€
NEU Just Cause 2 Download13,99€
NEU Murdered: Soul Suspect Download35,99€
NEU Supreme Commander 2 Download12,99€http://preis.hits.de/2440.html?rid=24


----------



## Florian97450 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Weis leider nicht ob die Werbung für diesen Webseite erlaubt ist. Bei Verstoß bitte löschen.

Thief 4 kaufen, Thief 4 Key - bei Gameladen

Thief 4 für PC der Steam-Code für nur 8,99€

Beim Steam selbst aktuell für 10,19€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 03.09.2014:*

NEU The Walking Dead - Die komplette vierte Staffel - Uncut/Extended [Blu-ray]31,38€ USK 18 - Release 3.11.
JETZT WIEDER BESTELLBAR World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor Collector's Edition (Add-On)79,99€
NEU Die Unfassbaren - Now You See Me [Blu-ray]9,99€
NUR HEUTE Taylor Swift - Red MP3-Album3,99€http://preis.hits.de/2574.html?rid=24


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sapphire R9 295X2 für 879€ bei ZackZack 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Die Tagestipps für den 04.09.2014:*

JETZT VERFÜGBAR Die Sims 4ab 49,00€
NEU Amazon Fire TV99,00€ bzw. 49,00€ für Prime-Mitglieder (Update: leider vorzeitig beendet)
NEU Der  Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition) inkl.  Kinogutschein und Sammlermünze (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]  [Limited Edition]54,99€ Release 6.11.http://preis.hits.de/2576.html?rid=24


----------



## geraldm (4. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus GeForce ROG MATRIX GTX 780 Ti Platinum | 3GB GDDR5, PCIe 3.0, DVI, HDMI, DP | eBay
Mit dem Angebot die billigste GTX 780 Ti


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Asus GeForce ROG MATRIX GTX 780 Ti Platinum* (3GB GDDR5) - *für 444€*

*170€ unterm Preisvergleich.*

Edit: OK, da war jemand deutlich schneller. ^^


Edit: Zum Thema Amazon-Player hab ich folgendes im Netz gelesen:



> “Amazon Fire TV unterstützt weder Streaming mittels UPnP AV/DLNA noch die Wiedergabe von lokal via USB angeschlossenen Medien.”


Wenn das stimmt wird das Teil direkt deutlich unattraktiver. Keine Filme ausm LAN via DLNA, keine Filme von USB - für mich daher leider unbrauchbar. Schade, ich hätte es gern gekauft... :/

Eine funktionierende Sprachsuche für die Heimische Audio- und Videosammlung, das wärs gewesen...


----------



## der-andyman (5. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist die GTX 780 ti allgemein nicht für 444€ zu bekommen oder ist es "nur" die ASUS Variante?


----------



## NuVirus (5. September 2014)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Ist die GTX 780 ti allgemein nicht für 444€ zu bekommen oder ist es "nur" die ASUS Variante?



Aktuell nur die Asus auf ebay


----------



## Spinal (5. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



der-andyman schrieb:


> Ist die GTX 780 ti allgemein nicht für 444€ zu bekommen oder ist es "nur" die ASUS Variante?


 
Schau doch in den Preisvergleich, eigentlich fangen die 780 TIs bei über 500 Euro an. 444 Euro für die Matrix Platinum ist da wirklich ein guter Preis. ABER jetzt kommen ja die Neuen. Wer zuschlägt pokert demnach auch etwas (wenn die neuen gut und "bezahlbar" sind, werden alle Preise der GTX 700 Serie sinken).

bye
Spinal


----------



## der-andyman (5. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Würdet ihr denn 399€ für eine EVGA GTX 780 ti mit Garantie bezahlen? Oder doch lieber warten?


----------



## Spinal (6. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Must du selber wissen. Welche denn? Die normale? Superclocked? Die GTX 780 TI ist ja nun auch schon was älter und die Preise scheinen jetzt mit Einführung neuer Karten zu fallen. Aber was genau passiert weiß keiner. Aber ich würde da eher die für 444 Euro nehmen, das ist eine Matrix Platinum die ja eher mit der EVGA Classified oder gar Kingpin vergleichbar ist. Zumal man bei Zahlung über Paypal nochmal 10 Euro spart.

bye
Spinal


----------



## INU.ID (6. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Für heute vorbestellte Geräte kann der  *Versand vor dem 1. Januar 2015 nicht garantiert werden.*


Quelle: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KQEIMY6/

Dieses "Amazon Fire TV" scheint sich gut zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nils_93 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mal wieder eine GTX 780 TI on Sale, dieses mal von Zotac.
Gibts ab 21 Uhr für 479,99€ bei ZackZack


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH


----------



## rani (10. September 2014)

*AMD Grafikkarte - MSI R9 295X2 8GD5 (8192MB) um 307,90€ reduziert*

Moin,

Für mich leider trotzdem noch zu teuer, aber für den ein oder anderen Enthusiasten bestimmt eine kleine Offenbarung, was den Preis angeht  

Bei computeruniverse gibt es die MSI R9 295X2 8GD5 (8192MB) für 915,99€ inkl. Versandkosten. Im Idealo Preisvergleich kostet die Grafikkarte sonst mindestens 1.223,89€. Demnach spart man hier somit schöne 307,90€.

Das Angebot habe ich hier gefunden: Dual GPU Grafikkarte MSI R9 295X2 8GD5 (8192MB) für nur 915,99 EUR inkl. Versand » Schnäppchenfuchs Forum

Falls wer einen Testbericht hat oder mich dahin verweisen kann wäre das echt klasse!


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie besch***** Idealo ist: MSI R9 295X2 8GD5, Radeon R9 295X2, 2x 4GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V803-856R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## beren2707 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

 Dabei gehts doch genau um das in gh.de ebenfalls so "günstig" angezeigte Angebot.  Wie oben angemerkt bei computeruniverse.net ab 915,99€ inkl, nächstbester Preis bei 1223,89€ bzw. 1219,85€ im Midnight-Shopping.


----------



## rani (10. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Genau, verstehe auch nicht! Preise sind doch völlig identisch  Nur das der Midnight-Shopping Preis angezeigt wird.


----------



## B-Jay (10. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Crucial MX100 gerade mal 5 Euro billiger...bischen Schwach für ein "Angebot"


----------



## killer89 (11. September 2014)

Kann mir mal einer verraten, warum das U2 Album gratis ist?

Versteh das Marketing dahinter grad net

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2014)

Wert sich dafür bei iTunes registriert kauft in Zukunft vielleicht auch dort. Ich habe mich bei anderen Dingen auch schon dabei erwischt den Shop zu nutzen für den ich eh schon einen Login hatte wenn der Preisunterschied nicht zu extrem war.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH


----------



## Klarostorix (11. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In Tapatalk sind die Angebote nun leider nicht mehr erkennbar...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> In Tapatalk sind die Angebote nun leider nicht mehr erkennbar...


 
Und ich dachte das wäre ein Tippfehler von Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das wäre ein Tippfehler von Daniel


 
Ja wir haben die Schnäppchen-Einbindung jetzt anders (auch optisch schöner!) gelöst, damit die Angebote aktueller sind und der Pflegeaufwand nicht immer mehrfach gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Oozy (11. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ja wir haben die Schnäppchen-Einbindung jetzt anders (auch optisch schöner!) gelöst, damit die Angebote aktueller sind und der Pflegeaufwand nicht immer mehrfach gemacht werden muss.


 
Dennoch etwas schade, dass die Mobilapps etwas durch die Röhre schauen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Dennoch etwas schade, dass die Mobilapps etwas durch die Röhre schauen.


 
Notfalls kann man ja auch über Mobile und die URL pcgh.de/preistipps den richtigen Schnäppchenführer aufrufen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH


----------



## 3-way (12. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In allen Vodafone-Stores gibt es bis 15.09. die SAMSUNG microSD EVO 32GB für 11 Euro  
Da habe ich mal zugeschlagen und meine 8 und 16 GB im Smartphone ersetzt


----------



## Nils_93 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für alle die heiß auf die GTX 780Ti sind:

Asus GTX 780Ti Direct CU II für 429 Euro zzgl. 6.99 Versand bei Mindfactory 

Link: 3072MB ASUS GeForce GeForce GTX 780 TiDirectCU II 3GB GDDR5


----------



## thunderofhate (13. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> In allen Vodafone-Stores gibt es bis 15.09. die SAMSUNG microSD EVO 32GB für 11 Euro
> Da habe ich mal zugeschlagen und meine 8 und 16 GB im Smartphone ersetzt


Danke. Werde am Montag mal zu Vodafone gehen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. September 2014)

Ne 780 inkl Borderlands: the Pre Sequal für 350:


http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=24808


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH


----------



## Marcel555 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute bei Conrad : LED-Fernseher 127 cm 50 Zoll Telefunken D50F273A3C EEK A DVB-T, DVB-C, DVB-S, Full HD, Smart TV, WLAN, CI+ Schwarz für CHF 599.95 statt CHF 649.95 und einem CHF 5 Conrad Gutschein. Mal was für die Schweizer


----------



## Savant2k14 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mechanische Gaming Tastatur

Cooler Master CM Storm MECH (MX-Blue Schalter) bei ZackZack.de
Angebotspreis: 79,90 € (zzgl. Versandkosten) - UVP: 159,90 €
Bester Preis lt. Geizhals: 144,29 € zzgl. Versand
Testberichte gibts hier.

Das Angebot ist lt. Webseite noch ca. 21 Stunden erhältlich (oder bis Vorrat erschöpft).

Ich mags persönlich etwas kleiner und dezenter (z. B. die SteelSeries G6v2). Wer aber auf brachiale Optik und schwere Geschütze steht, könnte hier evtl. glücklich werden.


----------



## krankyphobious (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 780 im Referenzdesign von Palit, NEU, für 349€ inklusive Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel (Wert 50€).
Das nenn ich mal günstig!!
Link: 3072MB Palit GeForce GTX 780 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## hackology (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

606,04 Euro oder ist etwas mit meinen Augen nicht ok ?


----------



## Icedaft (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Runterscrollen, auf Mindstar klicken, runterskrollen, finden, fertig.


----------



## krankyphobious (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da wird mir auch beim aktualisieren immer noch 349€ angezeigt, es scheint es ist für dich schlafenszeit


----------



## Icedaft (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nein, eben stand da schon was mit 600€, stimmt schon. Für das Geld würde ich mir aber dennoch etwas leiseres und schnelleres holen Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## krankyphobious (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jep, wurde bei mir jetzt auch einmal für 606€ angezeigt, dannach wieder 349€, komisch 
Die GTX 780 im Referenzdesign finde ich persönlich aber weitaus besser, da die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird und sich somit kein Hitzestau im inneren bildet, besonders für mein nicht allzu großes Gehäuse die Lösung 
Der Kühler spricht mich auch vom gesamten Erscheinungsbild sehr an, sieht einfach elegant und sehr wertig aus mit dem Metall und der Glasscheibe, sowie dem wunderschön in Szene gesetzten, beleuchtetem GTX Logo. Und seit Jahrzehnten mal ein seeehr ordentlicher Referenzkühler, der unter Idle sehr leise und unter Vollast auch ganz erträglich ist. Test's bestätigen dies. Auch sind bei dem Referenzdesign kein Spulenfiepen zu hören oder aber nur extrem selten vorzufinden. Da hört und ließt man bei der R9-Serie verschiedenes 
Überlege mir ernsthaft, ob ich noch bis zum 19. warten soll bis die Preise bekannt werden von der 900er Serie, oder aber doch hier zuschlagen soll, denn meine Asus GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores befriedigt mich nicht mit seiner Leistung und seinem lausigen VRAM von 1,25 GB


----------



## trigger831 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Finde die knapp 20 Euro für Wasteland 2 schon ganz ok Wasteland 2 CD Key kaufen - Preisvergleich


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH


----------



## Ion (16. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vorsicht vor der Knights & Merchants HD Version - Dahinter steckt lediglich eine Version bei welcher die Auflösung erhöht wurde, aber Spielinhalte fehlen! Es gibt keine freien Karten mehr (Skirmish) und es fehlen einzelne Optionen im Einstellungsmenü. Zudem läuft das Spiel etwa doppelt so schnell wie das Original und die Funktion der rechten Maustaste (Soldaten in bestimme Richtung schicken/formieren) ist fehlerhaft, da sich der Zeiger einfach weiter bewegt und flackert. Sowas liebe ich ja!


----------



## ULKi22 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Corsair Graphite 730T für 70€, das sind 50€ unter Geizhals


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## DonRottweiler (22. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gerade ein Titan Z "Schnäppchen" bei Caseking entdeckt 1999,90 Euro

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » King Mod - Wasserkühlung » King Mod NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Z mit Backplate watercooled


----------



## DerJott (23. September 2014)

*FYI: i7 5960X derzeit für 870 Euro verfügbar*

Hallo zusammen,

Der 5960X wird derzeit für etwas mehr als 870 Euro angeboten.
Intel Core i7-5960X Extreme Edition, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75960X)

Dazu muss 8SPAREN auf der Meinpaket.de-Seite eingegeben werden. Leider sind die Bewertungen von dem Händler nicht sooo gut. Aber eventuell hat man ja bei dem 5960X ja keine Probleme. Verkauft wird über Alternate.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2014)

*AW: FYI: i7 5960X derzeit für 870 Euro verfügbar*

Die Bewertungen bei gh bzgl. meinpaket.de einfach ignorieren, dort findet mMn öfters mal eine Hetzkampagne mancher User gegen meinPaket im Allgemeinen statt. Der Anbieter dort ist, wie erwähnt, Alternate, was wohl keinerlei weiterer Erklärungen bedarf. 
P. S. Habe es in den passenden Thread verschoben. 

Edit: Bitte sehr (mangels Like-Funktion).


----------



## DerJott (23. September 2014)

*AW: FYI: i7 5960X derzeit für 870 Euro verfügbar*



beren2707 schrieb:


> P. S. Habe es in den passenden Thread verschoben.


 
Ah! Hier ist der Thread den ich (ja, wirklich) gesucht aber nicht gefunden habe. Danke!


----------



## pcfreak12 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tropico 3 kostenlos im Huble Store:https://www.humblebundle.com/store
NUR HEUTE BIS 19 UHR

MfG


----------



## Oozy (23. September 2014)

Danke dir!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

pcfreak12 schrieb:


> Tropico 3 kostenlos im Huble Store:https://www.humblebundle.com/store
> NUR HEUTE BIS 19 UHR
> 
> MfG


Dankeeee. Wisst ihr wie lange die Angebote für andere Spiele noch dauern ? Ich hole mir CKII + F&S.


----------



## DonRottweiler (24. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



pcfreak12 schrieb:


> Tropico 3 kostenlos im Huble Store:https://www.humblebundle.com/store
> NUR HEUTE BIS 19 UHR
> 
> MfG



herzlichen Dank


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. September 2014)

http://geizhals.de/eu/bitfenix-comrade-weiss-mit-sichtfenster-a1160045.html

Für nur 10€  ich glaub es ist ein Fehler.


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> http://geizhals.de/eu/bitfenix-comrade-weiss-mit-sichtfenster-a1160045.html
> 
> Für nur 10€  ich glaub es ist ein Fehler.


Ist aber von nem polnischen Händler ohne Bewertung.


----------



## dangee (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Schnäppchen: [...]  FIFA 15 für PC nur noch 55,00




Ich muss wohl nochmal nachgucken was die Bedeutung von "Schnäppchen" ist...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## hundElungE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> http://geizhals.de/eu/bitfenix-comrade-weiss-mit-sichtfenster-a1160045.html
> 
> Für nur 10€  ich glaub es ist ein Fehler.


 


Murdoch schrieb:


> Ist aber von nem polnischen Händler ohne Bewertung.


 
Nein, es ist nur das Seitenteil, deßhalb der Preis 

edit: spreche kein polnisch, aber: 
"_Bitfenix Panel boczny z oknem do BitFenix Comrade - biały_" wirkt auf mich wie " _Bitfenix Seitenteil zur Montage an Bitfenix Comrade - weiss_" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Affliction (25. September 2014)

hundElungE schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nur das Seitenteil, deßhalb der Preis   edit: spreche kein polnisch, aber: "Bitfenix Panel boczny z oknem do BitFenix Comrade - biały" wirkt auf mich wie " Bitfenix Seitenteil zur Montage an Bitfenix Comrade - weiss" oder so ähnlich


  …und du sprichst kein polnisch?!


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

10% Gutschein bei meinPaket.de (Gültig bis 26.09.2014)


virus190 schrieb:


> Falls jemand will:
> XX9-WV7H-JDHR-K89W
> 10% über meinpaket
> [Meinpaket.de] 10% MeinPaket ohne Mindestbestellwert, bis 1500
> ...


----------



## jamie (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AKG Q701 für 179,90€

Hot!

AKG Q 701 (grün) bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. September 2014)

Boah PCGH 55€ für Fifa 15 @PC ist ein Schnäppchen ? :0 

@dangee "Mit Schnäppchen wird der Erwerb eines Produkts oder einer Dienstleistung zu einem außergewöhnlich günstigen und eventuell zeitlich befristeten Preis bezeichnet. Der übergeordnete Begriff lautet Verkaufsförderung. Menschen, die gezielt danach suchen, nennt man Schnäppchenjäger." ..


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Savant2k14 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier kommt ein Schnapper für Alle, deren Gaming-Maus Ersatz benötigt:

Zowie FK Pro 2014 Gaming Mouse, schwarz

Angebotspreis: *33,33 €* (zzgl. Versandkosten, Preis gilt vom 26. bis 28.08.2014)
Nächster Preis bei Geizhals.de: 59,86 € (zzgl. Versandkosten)
Ersparnis: ~44%

Weitere Angebote zur Aktion "11 Jahre Caseking" findet Ihr auf der Caseking-Website. Dieses Angebot fand ich besonders interessant bezüglich Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Schnuppert mal selbst.

EDIT: Ebenso interssant dürfte das Zalman HD 501 HTPC Gehäuse für 49,90 € sein (Regulärer Preis/nächster Preis bei Geizhals.de: 119,90 €)


----------



## goomStar (26. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ja Ja JAAA MAAAN!

Der Brocken 2 Alpenföhn war ohnehin für mein System geplant und auf 24€ + 4€ Versand gehe ich gerne anstelle der üblichen 34€ ein.

Besten Dank!!!


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für die Aufrüstwilligen:
Die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming gibts hier mit dem Code "8SPAREN" für ~325€ inkl. Versand. Keine besonders große Ersparnis, aber doch immerhin ~20-25€.


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für die Aufrüstwilligen:
> Die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming gibts hier mit dem Code "8SPAREN" für ~325€ inkl. Versand. Keine besonders große Ersparnis, aber doch immerhin ~20-25€.



Bei Newsletter Anmeldung bekommt man noch nen 5€ Gutschein oben drauf falls man die beide einlösen kann.


----------



## goomStar (28. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Verdammt, wo ist mein "Gefällt" Button hin?
Danke Euch beiden!!!
Auch wenn ich eigentlich auf die MSI 970 schiele, die Gigabyte ist definitiv in meinem Blickwinkel, auch wenn sie den Kühler nicht stehen lässt. Gerade bei dem Sparpotential.


----------



## PrayForParis (28. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



hundElungE schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nur das Seitenteil, deßhalb der Preis
> 
> edit: spreche kein polnisch, aber:
> "_Bitfenix Panel boczny z oknem do BitFenix Comrade - biały_" wirkt auf mich wie " _Bitfenix Seitenteil zur Montage an Bitfenix Comrade - weiss_" oder so ähnlich



Um genau zu sein heißt es " Bitfenix Seitenteil mit Sichtfenster für das Bitfenix Comrade"

Okno = Fenster :p


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Savant2k14 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mal wieder ein Schnäpperchen für Leute, die auf eine Mechanische Tastatur mit Understatement stehen:

CM Storm Tastatur "QuickFire TK Stealth" (MX Brown)

Angebotspreis: *49,99 €* (zzgl. Versand, Preis gilt noch ca. 16 Stunden ab Zeitpunkt des Postings)

Bester Vergleichspreis lt. Geizhals: 75,90 € (zzgl. Versand)

Schickes Ding. War mir bisher unbekannt...


----------



## DerLachs (30. September 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Savant2k14 schrieb:


> Hier kommt ein Schnapper für Alle, deren Gaming-Maus Ersatz benötigt:
> 
> Zowie FK Pro 2014 Gaming Mouse, schwarz
> 
> ...


Nochmals vielen Dank an dich (warum gibt es hier eigentlich keinen "Gefällt mir"-Button?)!
Meine Maus kommt hoffentlich morgen an und wird dann mal getestet.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. September 2014)

Sorry für OT @Mods

Den Gefällt Mir Button gibts in der RuKa nicht.

Das Angebot ist natürlich , leider hab ich schon mein Devastator Set.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Savant2k14 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und schon wieder eine Gaming-Maus zum vernünftigen Preis. Wer eine schwarz/weiß-Kombi mag, oder einfach auf schickes Klavierlackweiß steht, der sollte sich die hier mal anschauen:

Tt eSPORTS Theron Combat White - Gaming Maus

Angebotspreis: *29,99 €* (zzgl. Versandkosten)
Preisempfehlung: 69,90 €
Nächster Vergleichspreis bei Geizhals.de: 44,83 €

Einen Testbericht gibts hier oder bei Obi.


----------



## Savant2k14 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Extremschotten gibts im Folgenden einen Restbestand an

TACENS Mars MM1 - Gaming Maus

zum schnappigen Angebotspreis: *9,90 €* (zzgl. Versandkosten)

Ich hatte einige Lüfter von TACENS, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden war. Und ein im Netz aufgetaner Testbericht bescheinigt der Maus recht gute Eigenschaften für diesen Schnapperpreis. Falsch machen kann man bei dem Preis wohl nichts.


----------



## Savant2k14 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zur Abwechslung ein Tipp für ein Stück Software. Wer mehrere Rechner zuhause hat und ein günstiges Rundumschutz-Angebot gegen Viren, Trojaner und sonstige Schädlinge sucht, könnte hier zugreifen. Denn zu dem Preis gibts eine Jahreslizenz für die Norton 360 Internet-Security Suite für 3 Rechner - Alles inklusive.

Norton 360 2014 (3 PC, 1 Jahr), ESD, alle Sprachen, alle Regionen

Angebotspreis: *21,90 €* (inkl. Versandkosten, Gutscheincode auf der Seite beachten!)

Nächster Angebotspreis lt. Geizhals.de: 39,45 € (zzgl. Versandkosten). Ein stolzer Preisvorteil. Einen (englischen) Tesbericht gibts bei TomsHardware.com.


----------



## Savant2k14 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute gehts Schlag auf Schlag. MeinPaket haut eine schicke Notebook-Schutzhülle für Notebooks bis 11,6 Zoll zum Top-Preis raus:

Port Designs Berlin Skin 11.6" Schutzhülle schwarz

Angebotspreis: *12,96 €* (zzgl. Versand, Bitte Gutscheincode auf der Seite beachten)

Nächster Preis lt. Geizhals.de: 68,00 €. Macht rund 80% Ersparnis. Und schick sieht das Ding auch noch aus. Bei dem Preis taugt es evtl. auch als Transporttasche für 10-Zoll Tablets.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Norton gibt es noch ?


----------



## Savant2k14 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Zackzack.de gibts heute den

Cooler Master Hyper 412S - CPU Kühler 0-1.300 U/min.

Passend für die Sockel: AM2, AM2+, 1366, 1156, AM3, 1155, AM3+, FM1, 2011, 1150, 2011-3

zum Angebotspreis von: *19,99 € (keine Versandkosten!)* - Das Angebot gilt noch rund 20 Stunden ab Zeitpunkt des Postings. Die Vorräte sind scheinbar jetzt schon auf 40% begrenzt.

Der nächste Preis lt. Geizhals.de. liegt bei: 29,90 € zuzüglich Versandkosten und damit ein deutliches Stück drüber. Wer also nach einem preiswerten Luftkühler sucht, kann hier einen Glücksgriff tun.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Savant2k14 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schniii-Schnaaa-Schnappi... Jetzt

Wasteland 2 - STEAM KEY GLOBAL

zum Angebotspreis von *11,99 €* wegschnäppen. Viel Spaß beim gepflegten Rollenspiel. *hüstel* Ich habe selbst schon zugeschlagen.


----------



## pcfreak12 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dragon Age Origins gibts jetzt auf Origin passend zum Release von Dragon Age: Inquisition 'Aufs Haus' also kostenlos
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house

MfG


----------



## Savant2k14 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

For all you hobbitses, who do not possess the precioussss, yet:

Lord of the Rings Trilogy: Extended Limited Edition Blu-ray

Extremely inexpensive - now for only: *22,09 €*

9 out of 10 Ring-Wraiths would buy it.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es gibt ein neues Humble Bundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/?heade...il&utm_term=0_990b1b6399-94dab42b79-123741261


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Neue DEals bei ZackZack. Unter anderem die Kone XTD für 66€!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## DerJott (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Samsung SSD XP941 mit 512GB gibt´s derzeit für 411,15 oder knapp 425 Euro im Bundle:

Samsung SSD XP941 512GB, M.2 16Gb/s (MZHPU512HCGL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur das das Teil auf den wenigsten Boards bootfähig ist und als alleinige Platte die Vorteile der höheren Geschwindigkeiten gar nicht ausspielen kann. 512GB gibt es für rund 180€, da müsste ich ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Arctic Sound E361WM weiß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Nur heute: Wolfenstein: The New Order Steam-Code 17,97


----------



## mannefix (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anno 2070 (bei Alternate kaufen)? Gibt es dort nicht. Aber bei Zavvi. Ist das Spiel da auch in deutsch?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Playstation 4 Konsole dank Cashback für ca. 250,00


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

also ich bin ja blind, muss ich vorweg sagen, aber wo ist denn die cashback-aktion mit der ps4 ??

mfg


----------



## 442 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei 'ner PS4 für 250€ wär ich sofort dabei, ist jetzt nur die Frage, wo?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schau mal hier: SONY Playstation 4 PS4 Konsole + 500GB Festplatte schwarz | bei Rakuten.de.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

vielleicht meinen die ja das hier:

Sony PlayStation 4 500GB für 349

mfg

edit:

zu spät...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Breaking Bad Tin Box Blu-ray Limited Edition 10


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Achtung bei dieser 3 Alben für 12€ Aktion wird man schnell mal beschissen 
*"Bitte beachten Sie, dass der ermäßigte Preis nicht in der  Bestellübersicht angezeigt wird, sondern nur in Ihrer Bestätigungsmail"*....  und dann ist es zu spät
Mit dem suchfeld  aus der aktion kommt man aber auch zu anderen alben und zahlt dann alle drei voll


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Star Trek I-X Box Blu-ray Limited Collectors Edition 84,97


----------



## Original-80 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Achtung bei dieser 3 Alben für 12€ Aktion wird man schnell mal beschissen
> *"Bitte beachten Sie, dass der ermäßigte Preis nicht in der  Bestellübersicht angezeigt wird, sondern nur in Ihrer Bestätigungsmail"*....  und dann ist es zu spät
> Mit dem suchfeld  aus der aktion kommt man aber auch zu anderen alben und zahlt dann alle drei voll




Yeap ist mir auch schon mehrfach untergekommen, dass einem auch Suchergebnisse angezeigt werden, die nicht zur Aktion zählen. Allerdings kann von Beschiss dann auch nicht die Rede sein (nervig ist es aber allemal). Denn um den abgedroschensten Bundeswehrspruch aller Zeiten zu bemühen: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.", sollte einem nach der Suchanfrage doch dies hier ins Auge fallen:

"Ihre Suche nach "Californication" ergab in der Kategorie DVD & Blu-ray:3 TV-Serien für 25 EUR keine Treffer."
(dasselbe steht in abgewandelter Form bei jeglicher Aktion wenn der gesuchte Artikel nicht zum Angebot zählt)


----------



## goomStar (7. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aiaiaiaiiiiiiiiiii....

ich ärger mich grad, dass ich bei der Sharkoon Darkglider für 29€ schon zugegriffen hab... 

Heute gibts dieses Schmuckstück: Roccat Kone[+] via ZackZack


----------



## Steff456 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Watch Dogs gibt es bei Keyshops schon für um die 10-12€.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Watch Dogs Download für 23,97 oder Digital Deluxe Edition für 25,97 - Blu-rays je 5 EUR (u. a. Never Sleep Again, Die Möbius Affäre) - 3 TV-Serien 25 EUR (u. a. Fringe, Supernatural, The Big Bang Theory, The Clone Wars) - Logitech-Aktion


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ für 229€ (247€ - 18€ Gutschein)


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold mit Gutschein für 68,78€ statt 83,88€ !


----------



## Exolot (12. November 2014)

Was für ein Gutschein?


----------



## jamie (12. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Siehe hier: Mindfactory feiert den 18. Geburtstag und Sie bekommen die


----------



## DerMega (12. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Denke bei der Graka und dem Netzteil werde ich zuschlagen! Top Angebote.


----------



## TheEnd0 (12. November 2014)

Exolot schrieb:


> Was für ein Gutschein?



Auf der Seite ist neben dem Namen ein Code (sieht so aus wie ne Werbung) den du später eingeben kannst.


----------



## Exolot (12. November 2014)

Danke ich glaub da werd ich auvh zuschlagen


----------



## Klarostorix (12. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Same here, ein neues Netzteil hatte ich eh schon länger im Auge. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## drebbin (12. November 2014)

Das E10 reizt mich auch sehr stark obwohl es nicht nötig wäre... Vernunft heute strengsten wir uns mal bitte an


----------



## Klarostorix (12. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Woche war für mich (eigentlich) schon teuer genug: Versicherung fürs Auto, Ticket für Rock im Park, TÜV, neue Bremsen... Aber manchmal muss man da eben durch...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Blu-rays je 7,97 EUR (u. a. Hobbit 1+2, Gravity, Conjuring, Gran Torino, Der große Gatsby, Herr der Ringe 1-3, The Dark Knight Rises, Cloud Atlas, Man of Steel) - TV-Superboxen reduziert - The Witcher 2 und Mount & Blade gratis - Transce


----------



## OldGameZocker (14. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SanDisk Extreme 64GB USB-Stick (USB 3.0, bis zu 190 MB/s) schwarz --> 33,00€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 10 Blu-rays für 50 EUR (Der Hobbit, Gravity, Conjuring, Zwei vom alten Schlag, Herr der Ringe 1-3, Der große Gatsby, The Dark Knight Rises) - Call of Duty: Ghosts Prestige Edition (PS4) für 49,97 - GTA 5 (PS4/Xbox One) jetzt für 59,99 (U


----------



## Chinaquads (18. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hatte heute bei mir im Ebay Postfach eien 10 (!) Euro Paypal Gutschein ohne Mindestbestellwert! Habe somit für FarCry 4 bei Mmoga nur 27 € bezahlt 

Schaut bei euch mal rein, der Gutschein kann natürlich auch für andere Dinge genutzt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 10 Blu-rays für 50 EUR (Der Hobbit, Gravity, Conjuring, Zwei vom alten Schlag, Herr der Ringe 1-3, Der große Gatsby, The Dark Knight Rises) - Amazon-Gutscheine im Wert von 50 EUR kaufen und 10 EUR geschenkt bekommen - Blu-rays reduziert


----------



## Rayken (20. November 2014)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Kann man die Amazon Gutschein Aktion benutzen um ein Kindle Paperwhite zu kaufen?
Es würde dann ja nur noch 89€ kosten...


----------



## X2theZ (20. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Probier einfach, wenn das Kindle im Warenkorb liegt, beim Bestellvorgang den Gutschein-Code einzugeben. Wenn der Gutschein dafür nicht einlösbar ist, wirst du eh darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 3D-Blu-ray von Iron Man 3 für 8,97 - Nur 5


----------



## criss vaughn (21. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hätte ich nicht schon eine PS4 und / oder einen Plasma wären heute zwei lukrative Angebote dabei


----------



## enco (21. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



X2theZ schrieb:


> Probier einfach, wenn das Kindle im Warenkorb liegt, beim Bestellvorgang den Gutschein-Code einzugeben. Wenn der Gutschein dafür nicht einlösbar ist, wirst du eh darauf hingewiesen.



Genau, probieren kostet nichts.


----------



## Rayken (22. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



enco schrieb:


> Genau, probieren kostet nichts.


 
Ihr seid witzig
Dazu benötigt man erst den Gutschein! 
So ins blaue erstmal 50€ investieren um 
dann zu merken das es nicht klappt.

Und Guthaben und Gutscheine 
horten wollte ich nun auch nicht


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-size Headset (orange)

€ 49,99*
Standardversand€ 4,95*


----------



## SaftSpalte (22. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

finde ich richtig günstig .. ist ein Xeon drauf : Xeon E3 1225v3

DELL PowerEdge T20 Xeon E3-1225v3 Mini-Tower Server 2 Jahre Vor-Ort-Service NBD


für 269 Geld


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ganz ehrlich, ich mag diese Art von Angeboten nicht, da sie einen zeitlich zu sehr unter Druck setzen und zudem sehr limitiert sind.


----------



## Rayken (24. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

VERDAMMT 
*89,97 €*  (-64%)  
 Titanfall - Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) - [PC]  

mist hab die Aktion verschlafen, ist/war ja ein super Preis, das Teil muss in sekunden weg gegangen sein


----------



## ULKi22 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was haltet ihr von dem PS4 Last of Us Bundle für 394?
Die Kamera beiseite, kommt man ja mit Konsole + 2. Controller und Spiel schon auf über 500 Taler.


----------



## Killcycle (25. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem PS4 Last of Us Bundle für 394?
> Die Kamera beiseite, kommt man ja mit Konsole + 2. Controller und Spiel schon auf über 500 Taler.



Da wirst du zur Zeit nix günstigeres finden. Hätte ich das Angebot auch schnell gesehen, hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen.
Straßenpreis ist ja 50€ mehr.

Wie lange ist so ein Angebot immer gültig ?
15 Minuten und nur ein paar Geräte ?


----------



## ULKi22 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie lange die gültig sind versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. 
Für gewöhnlich sind sie 2 Stunden lang gültig oder eben bis sie vergriffen sind. Bei der PS4 stand dass 100% reserviert seien, jetzt ist das Angebot abgelaufen, obwohl es nicht mal eine Stunde online war, und da steht dass nur 44% reserviert sind.
Man hat aber nur 15min Zeit nachdem man das Produkt in den Warenkorb gelegt hat um es auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Killcycle (25. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Wie lange die gültig sind versteh ich auch nicht so ganz.
> Für gewöhnlich sind sie 2 Stunden lang gültig oder eben bis sie vergriffen sind. Bei der PS4 stand dass 100% reserviert seien, jetzt ist das Angebot abgelaufen, obwohl es nicht mal eine Stunde online war, und da steht dass nur 44% reserviert sind.
> Man hat aber nur 15min Zeit nachdem man das Produkt in den Warenkorb gelegt hat um es auch zu kaufen.



Das Bundle ist momentan in vielen Shops ausverkauft und wenn es es noch gibt, dann für rund 100€ mehr (siehe eBay)
Wenn man ne ps4 will, hätte man zugreifen müssen !


----------



## ULKi22 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab ich auch 
Der Shitstorm in den Amazon-Bewertungen zur Konsole ist ja köstlich


----------



## Killcycle (25. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Hab ich auch
> Der Shitstorm in den Amazon-Bewertungen zur Konsole ist ja köstlich



Ahja auch gerade entdeckt 

http://www.amazon.de/product-review...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - www.pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## 3-way (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Samsung 4K Monitor war exakt in der Sekunde 100% reserviert, ab der er für 359,- angeboten wurde. Es gab vielleicht 5 Stück zu dem günstigen Preis. Lächerlich, dass man nicht einmal in der ersten Sekunde das Angebot wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## ULKi22 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Der Samsung 4K Monitor war exakt in der Sekunde 100% reserviert, ab der er für 359,- angeboten wurde. Es gab also vielleicht einen einzigen! Lächerlich. Dass PCGH sowas auch noch bewirbt...



Das einzig lächerliche sind solche Aussagen. In Deutschland und Österreich wohnen zusammen ca 90 Millionen Menschen, wenn da vielleicht nur gerademal 500 Leute sich zwei Minuten Zeit nehmen und sich an den PC setzen bevor das Angebot anfängt, ist so ein begehrtes Produkt nun mal schneller weg, als Hanswurst schauen kann.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sehe ich auch so.
Man kann doch gar nicht abschätzen, wie viele LCD da angeboten wurden.

Es kann aber auf jeden Fall frusten, wenn man schon klickbereit da sitzt und trotzdem nichts abbekommt...


----------



## XT1024 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> (...)


Da muss man sich nur mal den Link von *Killcycle* ansehen...
Bei diesem $%&/( Pack kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen. 

Ja, ich hatte vorgestern zufällig einen Monitor/TV gesehen und der kaufen button tauchte erst gar nicht auf.
Natürlich ist das für die kaufwilligen unschön aber wenn meinetwegen alleine hier das Forum auf ein MX100 Angebot wartet, dann bleibt auch nix übrig.


----------



## 3-way (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Das einzig lächerliche sind solche Aussagen.


Meinst du das ernst, oder sammelst du nur Beiträge?



Zybba schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Man kann doch gar nicht abschätzen, wie viele LCD da angeboten wurden.
> 
> Es kann aber auf jeden Fall frusten, wenn man schon klickbereit da sitzt und trotzdem nichts abbekommt...




Dadurch ist es ja so intransparent. Wenn ein Händler mit einem zweistündigen Angebot wirbt -was bereits kurz ist- und man nicht mal innerhalb einer Sekunde(!) die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen kann das Angebot anzunehmen, ist das ganz klar irreführende Lockwerbung. Immerhin hat Amazon viel Nachschub auf Lager, nur eben zum teuren Normalpreis. Kam bei Amazon auch schön öfter vor, dass die angebotene Menge an reduzierten Artikeln winzig war. Da Amazon Deutschlandweit -und darüber hinaus- anbietet, sollten auch entsprechende Stückzahlen auf Lager sein. Trotzdem schön für denjenigen, bei dem es geklappt hat. 

Aber wenn Aldi z.B. ein Smartphone für 20 Euro in seinem Prospekt anbieten würde, es gibt insgesamt aber nur 20 Stück zu diesem Preis in ganz Deutschland, dann würden auch die Verbraucherschützer Sturm laufen. Die restlichen 1.000.000 Kunden im Aldi stünden dann nämlich im Laden vor dem Normalpreis, obwohl sie ohne diese Lockwerbung vermutlich zur (günstigeren) Konkurrenz gegangen wären. Vielleicht begreifen einige durch diese Analogie besser, was Amazon da treibt.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich geb dir absolut Recht, dass das intransparent ist.
Die rechtliche Grundlage, wie lange und in welcher Menge die Produkte zum Verkauf stehen müssen, kenne ich *nicht*.
Da es dich ja sehr zu stören scheint, wende dich am besten wirklich an Verbraucherschutz/Verbraucherzentrale.
Falls die in dem Fall eingreifen können... Keine Ahnung, welche Bereiche die so abdecken.


----------



## 3-way (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich geb dir absolut Recht, dass das intransparent ist.
> 
> Da es dich ja sehr zu stören scheint, wende dich am besten wirklich an Verbraucherschutz/Verbraucherzentrale.
> Falls die in dem Fall eingreifen können... Keine Ahnung, welche Bereiche die so abdecken.



Es geht nicht darum ob mich das stört sondern darum, dass konkurrierenden Elektronik-Fachmärkten und ehrlichen Kleinunternehmen die Kunden weggelockt werden mit solchen Angeboten, die der Großteil nicht mal kaufen können wegen minimaler Angebotsdauer (<1 Sekunde).


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber wenn die Angebote nicht verfügbar sind, kehrt der Kunde doch wieder zu konkurrierenden Elektronik-Fachmärkten und ehrlichen Kleinunternehmen zurück?


----------



## 3-way (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Angebote nicht verfügbar sind, kehrt der Kunde doch wieder zu konkurrierenden Elektronik-Fachmärkten und ehrlichen Kleinunternehmen zurück?


Stimmt. Aber Amazon hat dadurch irreführende Werbung betrieben. Der Kunde wird dadurch als allererstes auf das -nicht mehr rabattierte- Angebot von Amazon gelockt. Ich kenne mich nicht im Wettbewerbsrecht aus. So etwas ist allerdings verboten.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ach darauf wolltest du hinaus...
Das ist natürlich nicht gut, weil verboten und so.
Damit ist das Thema für mich abgeschlossen. ^^


----------



## valandil (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



3-way schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber Amazon hat dadurch irreführende Werbung betrieben. Der Kunde wird dadurch als allererstes auf das -nicht mehr rabattierte- Angebot von Amazon gelockt. Ich kenne mich nicht im Wettbewerbsrecht aus. So etwas ist allerdings verboten.



Sollen sie also für jeden Besucher ein Gerät auf Lager haben? Für 2 Stunden? 
Ich weiß nicht wie viel du über ein Warenlager weißt, aber Amazon wird sicher nicht 1000 Samsung 4k Fernseher (oder andere Waren) auf Lager haben, um sie flott rauszusenden. Also geben sie (vielleicht) 10% als rabattiertes Produkt raus, und den Rest normal.

Außerdem steht HIER  wie das funktioniert:
"[...] Ein Blitzangebot ist nur so lange verfügbar, bis entweder der Aktionszeitraum abgelaufen ist oder bis alle für dieses Blitzangebot zur Verfügung stehenden Artikel vollständig vergeben wurden. [...]"


Selbst Amazon hat nichts zu verschenken.

Die Transcend 64GiB SDHC war auch innerhalb von 2min vergriffen, nur war ich eben schnell genug und habe mir extra Zeit genommen.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Du kannst absolut gar nichts dagegen machen. Amazon kommt dir ja schon entgegen, indem sie den Preis drücken. Wie viele sie jetzt zum günstigen Preis anbieten - 1, 10, 100 oder 1000 - liegt völlig in ihrem Ermessen.
Das einzig problematische wäre, wenn sie einen Rabatt vorgaukeln, den aber (gewollt) niemand bekommt. Dann könnte man event. rechtlich etwas erreichen.
Da das aber garantiert nicht der Fall sein wird - ich habe heute für 119€ einen IPS 24" ergattert - bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als anderswo einzukaufen, wenn dir das nicht passt.

Manche Leute können echt nicht genug kriegen.


----------



## 3-way (27. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das einzig problematische wäre, wenn sie einen Rabatt vorgaukeln, den aber (gewollt) niemand bekommt. Dann könnte man event. rechtlich etwas erreichen.



Es macht also einen Unterschied, ob nur 10 Leute oder niemand das rabattierte Angebot bekommt? Das halt ich für Käse. Lies dir unten mal mein Beispiel mit Aldi durch und sag mir ob du das bereits schon unproblematisch findest, wenn auch nur einer(!) das rabattierte Angebot bekommt und alle anderen enttäuscht dastehen. 

Wenn jemand diese Praktik Ordnung findet und es ihm nichts ausmacht, ist das ja in Ordnung. Manche verstehen nicht, dass es nicht darum geht dass Amazon etwas günstiger anbietet, sondern dass Amazon alle potentiellen Kunden mit einem günstigen Preis anlockt, aber nur weniger als 1% es wirklich bekommen. D.h. Amazon konnte Werbung für 99% der Kundschaft machen, ohne dabei wirklich irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber Wettbewerbern haben zu müssen. Außer natürlich dem Anbieten der extrem wenigen Schnäppchenpreisen für das Produkt. Für rechtliche Belange ist dieses Forum hier eher weniger geeignet.

Interessant fände ich es, wenn PCGH einen Artikel über die rechtliche Lage bringen würde, evtl. mit Kommentar eines Fachanwalts für Wettbewerbsrecht. Zu den Redtube-Abmahnungen gab es auch schon sehr informative Artikel auf einschlägigen Hardware-Newsseiten (auch PCGH), wo die Problematik fachlich durchleuchtet wurde und nicht in einer Schlacht unterschiedlicher Wertvorstellungen endete.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

https://mirillis.com/en/products/action_blackfriday_offer.html#top

Mirillis Action! reduziert!

Top-Aufnahmeprogramm!

edit: Ist, wie ich gerade bemerke nur auf der US-Seite reduziert. Sollte trotzdem klappen, denke ich.


----------



## goomStar (28. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl übrigens für 79,90€ (Statt Standardpreis auf Geizhals zwischen 84 und 86€) auf zackzack. Für 16 Stunden noch.
http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=25804


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wens interessiert:

Battlefield 4 für 10 Euro 
Battlefield 4 + premium 30 Euro

Beide Angebote bei origin.


----------



## Natler (28. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei der GTX 970 für 299€ könnte ich ja schon schwach werden. Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen, bis zur nächsten Generation noch durchzuhalten.


----------



## Nulpe (28. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gibts eigentlich gute Schnaeppchenseiten zum Black Friday fuer z.B. Ps4 usw. Gibt ja nur so Seiten wo der Preis von 550 auf 440€ angepriesen wird...


----------



## .oLo. (28. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab die 970 für den Preis gesehen, da war sie schon ausverkauft. Dann die 290x bemerkt und überlegt, als ich sie mir dann jetzt doch kaufen wollte war sie natürlich auch vergriffen... GRUMMEL


----------



## max310kc (28. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da hab ich Glück gehabt, dass ich die 290x mittags in den Warenkorb gelegt hab und mirs dann durchgerechnet hab. Ich wollt ja eigentlich nix neues aber die 290x zu DEM Preis hat mich dann trotzdem zu sehr gereitzt.


----------



## Softy (29. November 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-90lm00u0-b01370-a1052247.html

+ http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-gx1000-eagle-eye-mouse-schwarz-90-xb3b00mu00010-a862462.html

für 699€: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Black-Friday-Deals:_:1122.html


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - www.pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## kingkoolkris (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hä, wie soll das mit dem DE-Mail denn gehen. Bin kein Telekomkunden. Wenn ich auf Neukunde klicke, will der, dass ich mich zuerst im Telekom Kundencenter registriere, wofür ich eine Telekom-Kundennummer brauche ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Hä, wie soll das mit dem DE-Mail denn gehen. Bin kein Telekomkunden. Wenn ich auf Neukunde klicke, will der, dass ich mich zuerst im Telekom Kundencenter registriere, wofür ich eine Telekom-Kundennummer brauche ^^



Bei mir ging das problemlos, die Nummer ist nur optional. Viel wichtiger: Wieso steht da "Alternate" hinter


----------



## alfalfa (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Hä, wie soll das mit dem DE-Mail denn gehen. Bin kein Telekomkunden. Wenn ich auf Neukunde klicke, will der, dass ich mich zuerst im Telekom Kundencenter registriere, wofür ich eine Telekom-Kundennummer brauche ^^



Auch bei mir keinerlei Problem.
Ich habe nicht einmal ein Feld gesehen, wo danach gefragt wird.


----------



## OldGameZocker (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Samsung GALAXY S5 erwerben, registrieren und Rückzahlung in Höhe von *100€ sichern*.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab das gleiche Problem mit der Kundennummer. Ohne Eingabe komme ich nicht weiter.


----------



## kingkoolkris (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem mit der Kundennummer. Ohne Eingabe komme ich nicht weiter.



Hab mir ne E-Mail Adresse unter email.t-online.de gemacht, mit dieser adresse kann man sich dann anmelden.


----------



## halo_fourteen (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hi,

ich hatte auch Probleme, allerdings lag es am Browser. Mit Firefox + Addons (Adblock, Ghostery etc) ging gar nichts, mit dem IE auf Standardeinstellungen dann nur ein wenig weiter. Abschließen konnte ich die Registrierung erst nachdem ich die Seite der Telekom zu den vertrauenswürdigen Seiten hinzugefügt habe. Dazu stand allerdings während der Registrierung ein Hinweis. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemanden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - www.pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Ion (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei GoG gibt es aktuell das großartige Mind: Path to Thalamus für 4.19€:
MIND: Path to Thalamus â— GOG.com


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande:
Die Ghostbusters I & II (2 Discs) (4K Mastered) [Blu-ray] ist ohne Extras / Bonusmaterial.
Wer Interesse an Making of´s etc. hat ist mit der "normalen" Blu-Ray besser beraten.


----------



## alm0st (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hats 2014 doch noch mit der 1 TB SSD geklappt, Danke!!!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Blitzangebote: 10:00 Transcend 1.000-GB-SSD - 12:00 Logitech G27 Racing PC + PS3 Lenkrad - 14:00 Bosch Akku-Bohrschrauber - 14:00 Die 2 Collector's Box Blu-ray Special Edition - 15:30 Fringe Die komplette Serie (20 Discs) Blu-ray - 16:30


----------



## Chimera (12. Dezember 2014)

*Marussia Versteigerung, PCs zum kleinen Preis*

Bis zum 18.12. läuft noch die Versteigerung des ganzen Materials vom Marussia F1 Teams und dabei hat es auch noch so einiges an PCs und Notebooks, die zum kleinen Preis unter den Hammer kommen: Marussia F1 Timed Online Auction. Nen Lenovo Thinkpad mit i7 ab 35.- Pfund, klingt nach nem kleinen Schnäppchen zu Weihnachten  Hat auch viele Monitore, Drucker, TVs, Kameras, Mobiliar uvm. Ein Blick reinwerfen lohnt sich, wenn man als Fan noch was ergattern will oder eben einfach nen guten Deal machen möcht.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marussia Versteigerung, PCs zum kleinen Preis*



Chimera schrieb:


> BNen Lenovo Thinkpad mit i7 ab 35.- Pfund, klingt nach nem kleinen Schnäppchen zu Weihnachten



Naja, das wird in 5 Tagen ganz anders aussehen.  Und man wird noch die Versandkosten aus GB bezahlen müssen, die wohl auch nicht ohne sind, je nachdem was man kauft.


----------



## 442 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann man da dann einfach so mitbieten? Oder ist das noch an andere Bedingungen geknüpft? Bei nem guten Preis würd ich schon schwach werden und es mal versuchen. Nur weiß ich ja nicht wie das mit Versand und Co. läuft. Hätte man jetzt ein 300 Pfund Gebot für ein Notebook kämme man ja am Ende auf ca. 420€ ..


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schön, dass Dead Space kostenlos ist. Allerdings wird die Anfrage seit 2 oder 3 Tagen nicht abgeschlossen...
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei anderen auch nicht funktioniert, sodass hierfür nicht geworben werden sollte, falls es der Fall ist.


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dead Space gab es schon mal "auf's Haus"  
28.03.14 habe ich es hinzugefügt und danach noch weitere Spiele ging immer gut


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Crysis 3 Download für nur 2,99? - 10 Uhr: Ice Age 1, 2, 3 & 4 Blu-ray-Box - 11 Uhr: Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Maus - 13 Uhr: Game of Thrones 1. Staffel Blu-ray, 15 Uhr 2. Staffel und 17 Uhr 3. Staffel - 16 Uhr: Zurück in die Vergange


----------



## Agent_Fresh (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schön, dass Dead Space kostenlos ist. Allerdings wird die Anfrage seit 2 oder 3 Tagen nicht abgeschlossen...
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei anderen auch nicht funktioniert, sodass hierfür nicht geworben werden sollte, falls es der Fall ist.



War bei mir auch so, probier es über den Französichen Origin Shop... Funktioniert ohne VPN! Habs in der Bibliothek.

https://www.origin.com/fr-fr/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Vhailor (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crysis 3 für 2,99 - für ne Sekunde habe ich vergessen, dass es an Origin geknüpft ist. Naja, 2,99 gespart


----------



## Keinem (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Crysis 3 für 2,99 - für ne Sekunde habe ich vergessen, dass es an Origin geknüpft ist. Naja, 2,99 gespart



Vorallem erst auf 4,99€ damit alle zugreifen und jetzt, wo fast jeder das Spiel hat, auf 2,99€ reduzieren  .


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, probier es über den Französichen Origin Shop... Funktioniert ohne VPN! Habs in der Bibliothek.
> 
> https://www.origin.com/fr-fr/store/free-games/on-the-house


Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## WaldemarE (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der AKG K551 z.Z. für nur 70€ bei Amazon AKG K551 Over-Ear KopfhÃ¶rer mit Apple iPhone Steuerung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## lg36 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 840 Evo 1TB (289€) kann man nicht nach Österreich liefern lassen !!!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH


----------



## marvelmaster (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Origin BF4 Premium für 25€! und BF3 für 99Cent!


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BF3 Hans auch schon gratis bei Origin.
Grüsse


----------



## Mottekus (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

512 Gb Crucial M550 bei Home Of Hardware für 168,90 wen es juckt


----------



## marvelmaster (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Mottekus schrieb:


> 512 Gb Crucial M550 bei Home Of Hardware für 168,90 wen es juckt


nich gefunden...


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> nich gefunden...



Zwar nicht hoh.de, aber ähnlicher Preis: Crucial M550 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mottekus (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jop ist wieder weg.  Schade drum


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja, nicht wirklich. Der Preis ist fast der gleiche und hoh ist ein Tochterunternehmen von getgoods.de. Ist schon ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Mottekus (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich wollte deinem Kommentar ein like geben. bin ich blind oder finde ich hier keine funktion mehr dafür? xD


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Funktion gibts in der Rumpelkammer nicht


----------



## goomStar (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sehr nice. War wohl schon jemand schneller, ich bin eben erst über die M550 in der 256 GB Variante gestolpert, die ebenfalls für nen aktuellen Tiefpreis bei getgoods rausgeht:
Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mich juckts echt, und beim Preis der 512er noch um so stärker. Gibts eigtl irgend nen Grund, weshalb man ne MX100 einer M550 vorziehen sollte?


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



goomStar schrieb:


> Mich juckts echt, und beim Preis der 512er noch um so stärker. Gibts eigtl irgend nen Grund, weshalb man ne MX100 einer M550 vorziehen sollte?



Nein, da gibt es keinen Grund. Im Alltag merkt man sowieso keinen Unterschied und in SSD-Benchmarks ist die M550 oft sogar einen Tick schneller als die MX100 (insb. die 256GB Variante): Plextor M6S und Crucial MX100 mit 256 GB im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## goomStar (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es keinen Grund. Im Alltag merkt man sowieso keinen Unterschied und in SSD-Benchmarks ist die M550 oft sogar einen Tick schneller als die MX100 (insb. die 256GB Variante): Plextor M6S und Crucial MX100 mit 256 GB im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Yep, deshalb wunderts mich, dass ich die M550er so extrem selten in Vergleichsberichten entdecke. Und ja, deutlich gravierender zwischen den genannten Modellen (MX100, M500, M550), ist dann vermutlich eher der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den 256 und 512 GB Varianten.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die M550 war bislang einfach uninteressant, weil sie zu teuer war. Dass sie jetzt so günstig ist, kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, dass es eben eine Aktion von getgoods / hoh ist, oder dass sie das Lager leerräumen wollen, weil vllt. ein Nachfolger vor der Tür steht. Bei dem Preis würde ich aber sofort zuschlagen (wenn ich nicht schon eine MX100 hätte ).


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Wii U - Gamecube Controller Mario Design


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man Controller, die keine Originale sind als Schnäppchen bezeichnen sollte. Die gibts doch schon immer zu diesen Preisen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: James Bond Blu-rays je 6,99 u. a. Die Welt ist nicht genug, Goldfinger - GTA 5 für PC ab dem 27. Januar verfügbar - Speed 1+2 Blu-ray 9,97 - Game of Thrones 1-4 Digipack + Fotobuch + Bonusdisc vorbestellbar - 10 EUR Amazon-Trade-In-Aktio


----------



## cdo (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie lange gilt das Angebot für das MMX300 229,00€ statt 299,00€ (und schade, dass es beim MMX300 Manufaktur nicht geht)?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vergiss das Teil, das ist ein Dt770 mit angepropften Mic. Da bist Du mit dem beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland plus Modmic besser und billiger bedient.


----------



## ULKi22 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also bevor ich mir ein DT770 und ModMic hole und mich mit dem Kabelsalat rumschlage hole ich lieber das MMX300, bei der Preisklasse kommt es auf die 30€ auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es sind 42€, aber das kannst Du halten wie ein Dachdecker... 

beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 137€
Antlion ModMic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 49,90€


----------



## Pixy (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MMX 300 wird in Online-Foren oftmals klanglich mit dem DT 770  Pro verglichen, der preislich um einiges günstiger ist und es wird  empfohlen, diesen in Verbindung mit einem günstigen Standmikrofon zu  verwenden.

Allerdings wird hierbei außer Acht gelassen, dass MMX 300 nicht nur  über einen Kopfhörer in Studioqualität verfügt, sondern mit dem  integrierten Schwanenhalsmikrofon auch ein Mikrofon, 
welches in  ähnlicher Form für professionelle Aufnahmen in Tonstudios genutzt wird.

 Betrachtet man den Einzelpreis für einen vergleichbaren Kopfhörer und  ein entsprechendes Mikrofon, so erscheint der Preis sicher angemessen.
 Eine Ersparnis bei den Kosten bedeutet im Allgemein ebenso Einbußen  an der Qualität der Sprachübertragung. Welche Lösung sich für welchen  Anwender eignet, hängt natürlich von individuellen Anforderungen ab.


Ich möchte mir das MMX 300 auch gerade zulegen, allerdings kann ich das Angebot hier nicht nutzen, da ich die 600Ohm Version haben möchte.
Persönlich hätte ich auch keine Lust auf dieses zusätzliche Kabelsalat.
Der Text oben stammt im übrigen direkt von Beyerdynamics.

Das 770/770Pro ist längst nicht mehr Vergleichbar mit dem MMX 300.
Das war in der ersten und zweiten Generation noch der Fall, aber inzwischen nicht mehr.
Aber das Gerücht wird sich wie alles, was sich nur halb bewahrheitet, ewig halten.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was soll sich denn geändert haben? Die Gehäusefarbe?? Ein Aufdruck "For Pro-Gamers-Only ! " 

Wenn ich schon so ein Marketing-Bla-Bla lese: "Zudem sind die Treiber beim MMX 300 an das Umweld, wofür es gedacht ist, angepasst." 

Komm mal auf den Stand der Technik, dann lässt Du Dich auch nicht von so einem Geschwätz einlullen: 

Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? - Fragestellung: Marketing oder echter Vorteil?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r-vorteil-beim-spielen.html?highlight=Headset


----------



## Pixy (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Interessanter Bericht, auch wenn dieser mich nicht wirklich überrascht, da mir das schon immer bewusst war.

Ich hatte schon immer Stereo Headsets, wenn auch nicht unbedingt die besten.
Sennheiser Headsets sind zwar schon nicht so schlecht, allerdings Klanglich natürlich nix gegen ein 770/770Pro oder gar ein 990.

Als ich mir mein PC 360 damals gekauft habe, hatte ich mich noch nicht viel mit Sound beschäftigt, dies kam erst hinterher.
Mir war aber schon immer klar, dass gerade auf "Gaming" bezogene Headsets nur Marketing Gewäsch war/ist.
Man höre sich nur mal die Logi Brüllwürfel an, ich hatte mal zum Test ein G35 hier.
Da hört sich mein Sennheiser schon zigmal besser an.
Dennoch sind solche Headsets beim Gamer beliebt, eben wegen dieser Lügen.

Die wenigsten Menschen testen USB/Stereo Headsetszusammen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cdo schrieb:


> Wie lange gilt das Angebot für das MMX300 229,00€ statt 299,00€ (und schade, dass es beim MMX300 Manufaktur nicht geht)?



Solange Vorrat reicht, keiner kann abschätzen, wie lange der für die Aktion vorgesehen Bestand ausreicht.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

M550 512GB für 164,90€
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## goomStar (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> M550 512GB für 164,90€
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Da is doch was im Busch. So häufig, wie momentan "Spezialangebote" zur M550 und MX100 Serie auftauchen, MUSS doch in Kürze was neues landen... 
Das Zack-Angebot hab ich leider verpasst, war ja ratz fatz weg. Definitiv die nächsten Tage weiterhin die Augen offen halten.


----------



## McZonk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist doch schon passiert  Crucial MX200 garantiert 320 TByte Schreibvolumen, BX100 als Einsteigerserie [Jetzt im Preisvergleich]


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was passiert nach 320 TB denn möglicherweise? Unbrauchbar?


----------



## Icedaft (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das wirst Du unter normaler Nutzung/Umständen nicht mehr erleben...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Über 8.000 reduzierte Filme und TV-Serien auf DVD, Blu-ray und Blu-ray 3D: Box-Sets auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Breaking Bad komplette Serie 82,97?, Harry Potter Complete 39,97?, Fast & Furious 1-6 27,97?), Blu-rays unter 5 EUR (u. a. K


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss für 486,23€
Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat jemand derzeit eine Ahnung wie es mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt in nächster Zukunft aussieht? Mich interessiert die Preisentwicklung der GTX9xx


----------



## Icedaft (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin ich blind, oder warum sind die 3M Peltor SportTac GehÃ¶rschÃ¼tzer (MT16H210F-478-GN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nicht im Paket enthalten?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Blu-ray-Steelbooks reduziert (u. a. Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt 6,97?, Skyline 6,97?, Fast & Furious Neues Modell 7,97?, The Book of Eli 7,97?, Space Dive 7,97?) - 3D-Blu-rays unter 10 EUR (u. a. Ich einfach unverbesserlich, Li


----------



## mumaker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ja in 6 monaten könnte es anfangen so langsam interessant zu werden


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Angebot / Nachfrage. Denkt Ihr ändert Amazon seine Preise wenn eine neue Lieferung kommt und sich somit das Lager wieder füllt?


----------



## goomStar (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston HyperX Cloud Headset (qualitativ eher Kopfhörer mit Mikrophon)
auf Zack Zack für 66€
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## L-Patrick (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gott im Himmel, wieso die schwarzen Ladenhüter!? Die schwarz-weißen hätte ich sofort gezackt...


----------



## goomStar (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die waren vor ein, zwei Wochen zum gleichen Preis drin.
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Tragekomfort ist phänomenal, Sound ebenfalls. Nur bedenken: OnBoard-Soundchips mögen zwar prima Output liefern, aber bei nem Klinke-Mikroeingang darf mit Hintergrundrauschen gerechnet werden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Iron Man 3 Steelbook Blu-ray Limited Edition 7,99? - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Das Schweigen der Lämmer, Die Verurteilten, Independence Day) - Watch Dogs PC Download 22,97? oder Digital Deluxe Edition 26,97? - Blu-rays je 5 EUR (u. a.


----------



## Jizerah (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei saturn.de kostet The Elder Scrolls Online nur 14,99€ plus 1,99€ Versand, günstiger also als bei amazon!

ZENIMAX GERMANY GMBH The Elder Scrolls Online (Bonus: Gedruckte Karte von Cyrodiil) PC Games gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei ZackZack gibts gerade den CPU-Lüfter "Mugen MAX SCMGD-1000" für schlappe 35€ mit Versand.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Transcend 512-GB-SSD für 159,90? - WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2015 nur heute für 19,99? inkl. Versand - Assassins Creed Unity PC Download 29,97? - Blu-rays unter 10 EUR (u. a. 96 Hours Taken 2 für 8,99?, Godzilla 9,97?, Erbarmen 9,97?) - Star


----------



## e4syyy (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alle 7 Police Academy auf Blu-Ray für nur 24,-€?  GEKAUFT!


----------



## mathal84 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Alle 7 Police Academy auf Blu-Ray für nur 24,-€?  GEKAUFT!



selbst wenn man nur die guten nimmt (4 Stück) - sehr guter Preis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 10-Uhr-Blitzangebote: SanDisk Extreme Pro SDSSDXPS-960G-G25 960GB interne SSD, Transcend ESD400 externe SSD-Festplatte 512GB und Neato Staubsaugerroboter - Ryse: Son of Rome (PC Steam Code) für 15,97? - The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel


----------



## beren2707 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für StarWars-Anhänger gibts im aktuellen HumbleBundle wirklich viel fürs Geld.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Neues Raspberry Pi 2 mit Quad-Core-Prozessor und 1 GB RAM ab 38,50? - Far Cry 4 Download 29,97? - Far Cry 4 Gold Edition Download 43,97? - Far Cry 4 Season Pass PC Download 16,97? - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Edge of Tomorrow, Brotherh


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gerade gibt's die M550 512GB bei eBay für 159,90. 

Crucial M550 SSD, 512 GB int. 6,35 cm MLC Flash-Speicher-Festplatte, SATA III | eBay


----------



## Vhailor (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das viel bessere MP3-Angebot hatte Amazon.com bis Anfang des Monats. Auch etliche neuere Alben für 5 Dollar. Beim deutschen Amazon gibts ja meist nur Alben von der Resterampe, sprich ewig alt.

Wollte auch bei .com bestellen, aber es ging einfach nicht, da meine Adressdaten (egal wie umgeschrieben) nicht angenommen wurden. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte


----------



## goomStar (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht zu vergessen, das HyperX Cloud wieder für 66 bei
ZACKZACK - ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
und
ALTERNATE OUTLET - https://www.alternate.de/Kingston-HyperX/Cloud-Headset/html/product/1182588?tk=9157&lk=10869


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer noch eine GTX 770 im Referenzdesign günstig in seine Wasserkühlung integrieren möchte, sollte sich diesen Fullcover-Wasserkühler (Kupfer - Edelstahl) bei aquatuning anschauen. Kostet aktuell nur 41,48€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Blu-ray Box-Sets bis zu 40 Prozent reduziert (u. a. The Dark Knight Trilogy 16,97?, Harry Potter Complete 39,97?, Matrix Trilogy 14,97?) - 3 Blu-rays für 12 EUR (u. a. Die Nacht der Jäger, Born to race, Wilder Ozean, Immortal) - Assassin


----------



## Christoph1717 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für StarWars-Anhänger gibts im aktuellen HumbleBundle wirklich viel fürs Geld.


Jetzt haben sie das Angebot sogar noch mal erweitert. 
12 Titel für 12$ oder mehr...


----------



## DerLachs (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für StarWars-Anhänger gibts im aktuellen HumbleBundle wirklich viel fürs Geld.


Kann man dort auch ohne PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlen? Ich will das Bundle unbedingt kaufen, aber die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten passen mir nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Kann man dort auch ohne PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlen?


Wie wärs mit amazon-Payments? Dort kann man einfach mit seinen im amazon-Konto hinterlegten Bankdaten bezahlen.


----------



## chewara (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ist das nur bei mir so oder hat amazon nen problem mit den blitzangeboten und man kann gerade keines der Angebote in dein Einkaufskorb packen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Scheint nur bei dir so zu sein, bei mir hats gerade geklappt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Amazon verschenkt 37 Android-Apps im Wert von über 100 ? - Apple In-Ear-Kopfhörer 49,00? statt 79,00? - The Dark Knight Steelbook Blu-ray Limited 14,99? - Prestige Steelbook Blu-ray Limited 14,99? - Argo Extended Cut Blu-ray Collectors E


----------



## DerLachs (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit amazon-Payments? Dort kann man einfach mit seinen im amazon-Konto hinterlegten Bankdaten bezahlen.


Das dachte ich auch, aber nach dem Einloggen soll ich Kreditkarten-Infos angeben.


----------



## goomStar (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston HyperX Cloud immer noch im Alternate-Outlet... zu nem sehr ordentlichen 66€ Preis.
https://www.alternate.de/Kingston-HyperX/Cloud-Headset/html/product/1182588?tk=9157&lk=10869


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Nur heute: Transcend 256-GB-SSD 84,99? statt 99,99?, 512-GB-SSD 164,99? statt 194,29?, 1TB externe Anti-Shock Festplatte 2,5 Zoll USB 3.0 für 57,99? statt 67,63? - Murdered: Soul Suspect Steam-Key für 2,49? - Amazon verschenkt 37 Android


----------



## Rayken (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

*Frühjahrsaktion: Microsoft Surface Pro 3 preiswerter*

wer Student ist oder jemand kennt der es ist,
 bekommt die Version mit i5  128GB und 
4GB Ram hier für derzeit 773,1€

Das ist echt ein günstiger Preis ohne Studentenrabat ca 50€ teurer


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Insgesamt immer noch überteuert imho. Und die fehlende Mobilfunk-Verbindung ist ein K.O.-Kriterium. Und es hat noch keine Broadwells. Ich würde lieber auf's SP4 warten.  Oder zuschlagen wenn's das obige für 500 gibt.


----------



## Rayken (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das SP4 soll aber schwächer sein dafür aber eventuell mit LTE kommen...
und man mutmaßt mit einem 13/14" Variante

Das Surface ist in der aktuellen Version schon klasse wirkt alles wie aus einem Guss
wie man es von Apple kennt Hard und Software sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt.

Mal schauen wie sich der Preis ändert wenn das SP4 draußen ist, derzeit wird ja auch 
noch das SP2 neben dem SP3 verkauft, aber das SP2 ist auch nicht so günstiger als das SP3.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: The Order: 1886 Steelbook PS4 69,95? - Inglourious Basterds Blu-ray 6,77? - Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere (Steelbook) Blu-ray Limited Edition 32,99? - Batman: Arkham Knight Limited Edition (PS4) 119,00? - South Park: Der Stab d


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Inno3D GeForce GTX 960 HerculeZ OC für 163,51€
Sonderangebote im MindStar


----------



## Palmdale (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gehts nur mir so oder findet noch jemand die Bluray-Preise wie aktuell bei Baymax unverschämt und dreist? Ich kauf schon lange keine Silberlinge mehr, sondern leih mir die jeweils für ein paar Euro aus der nächsten Videothek aus (oder online aussuchen und zuschicken lassen, wenns die örtliche net hat wie damals bei BenHur). Das begann auch schon früh bei DVDs, damals für teuer Geld angeboten, um die Ecke für 1€ am Tag ausleihbar. So oft hab ich noch keinen Film angesehen, dass die Kosten hier hätten reingeholt werden können. 

Wie oft schaut man DVD/Bluray Filme? Lohnt sich das, die Dinger zuhause als Staubfänger zu haben? Sind die Beilagen das wert, da ma ja die Bonus-Bluray in der Regel mit ausleiht? Ist es nicht dreist, dass ich nach 13€ Kino noch 27 für die Bluray zahlen soll, nur um diesen Silberling mit vielleicht wenigen Cent Herstellungskosten zuhause liegen zu haben?
Für mich ist der Kaufen-Markt tot und fand seinen Ersatz in Leihen und nun teilweise Streamen. Sollte ich nur eine Bluray im Monat kaufen, so hätte ich im Gegensatz dazu für 27€ gute Streamingportale als Auswahl, teilweise mehrere (natürlich vorausgesetzt, ich hab die entsprechende Leitung).

Naja, ich kauf sowas net, wollts nur mal in den Raum stellen


----------



## DerLachs (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Reden wir hier von 27 Euro für "normale" BluRays oder für Sammlereditionen?


----------



## Palmdale (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Reden wir hier von 27 Euro für "normale" BluRays oder für Sammlereditionen?



Die Sammlereditionen würd ich hier mal ausklammern, da kommt der Sammel/Nerd/Fan-Faktor ja dazu, welcher eher schwierig monetär zu beziffern ist. Die hier angebotene Baymax ist laut Amazonproduktseite eine Standard-Edition, hat halt 2D und 3D Versionen an Bord.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei den Sammlereditionen stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, deshalb hatte ich nachgefragt, um was für eine Fassung es sich handelt. 
27 Euro für eine Standard-Edition wäre schon viel, aber evtl. sinkt der Preis noch. Immerhin kommt der Film lt. Amazon erst in ein paar Monaten raus.


----------



## mumaker (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

die go pro hero 3+ wäre ja geil. nur ist sie nicht verfügbar xD und das schon den ganzen tag nicht mehr!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 500 CDs für je 5,00 ? - Grand Theft Auto V PC Download nur noch 53,99? - Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Digital Deluxe PC Download 13,97? - 3 TV-Serien für 25 EUR (u. a. The Big Bang Theory, The Vampire Diaries, The Mentalist, Firefly, B


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Na die Xbox One kommt ja schon bald unter die 200€ Marke. So früh hab ich mit solchen Preis eher nicht gerechnet ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die Xbox One zum Start noch 500 Euro gekostet hat


----------



## Murdoch (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Na die Xbox One kommt ja schon bald unter die 200€ Marke. So früh hab ich mit solchen Preis eher nicht gerechnet ^^


Hä? Wo dann das? Nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## xDave78 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hmm die Hobbit BDs sind aber NICHT die EXTENDED EDITION , oder seh ich das falsch?

Die XBOX1 für 200€ würd ich auch nehmen, sag nur wo, dann verklopp ich meine PS3 noch eben für 100€.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Hmm die Hobbit BDs sind aber NICHT die EXTENDED EDITION , oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> Die XBOX1 für 200€ würd ich auch nehmen, sag nur wo, dann verklopp ich meine PS3 noch eben für 100€.


Gibt's nicht. Momentan gibt es nur eine Aktion in Berlin für 299 Euro bei Saturn. Ohne Spiel natürlich.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Hä? Wo dann das? Nicht mal ansatzweise.



???
Gestern gabs die Xbox One bei Redcoon für 279€.

_"Na die Xbox One kommt ja* schon bald* unter die 200€ Marke. "_
Ich sagte ja nicht, dass es sie für unter 200€ gibt.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Na die Xbox One kommt ja schon bald unter die 200€ Marke. So früh hab ich mit solchen Preis eher nicht gerechnet ^^


Das impliziert aber dass sie zumindest in der Nähe ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Das impliziert aber dass sie zumindest in der Nähe ist.



Je nach dem, was du unter "bald" hineininterpretierst. 

Ist jetzt auch vollkommen egal. Was ich meine ist, dass die Xbox One ziemlich schnell billiger wird. Verstehe dein Problem nicht.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass sie zu Release bei 500€ lag, find ich die Vorstellung, dass die Xbox One nächstes Jahr vllt bereits bei 200€ liegt, nicht mal so verkehrt.

Bald war vllt etwas übertrieben ja.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Je nach dem, was du unter "bald" hineininterpretierst.
> 
> Ist jetzt auch vollkommen egal. Was ich meine ist, dass die Xbox One ziemlich schnell billiger wird. Verstehe dein Problem nicht.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass sie zu Release bei 500€ lag, find ich die Vorstellung, dass die Xbox One nächstes Jahr vllt bereits bei 200€ liegt, nicht mal so verkehrt.
> ...


Mein Problem ist/war dass ich nach einem solchen Schnäppchen in der Region 200€ gesucht habe. 

Da es hier um den Schnäppchen thread geht dürfte die Vermutung auch nahe liegen. 

Über Preisentwicklungen würde ich ggf wo anders bzw. Anders diskutieren.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für alle die sich für den neuen Raspberry pi 2 interessieren:

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Preis ist ok weil Frachtfrei, Lieferzeit ist auch im Rahmen.

Werde mir da einen 2. bestellen


----------



## DerMega (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Preis von 50€ ohne Versand ist nicht ok. Ausser man brauhc ihn evtl. driiingend.
Aber mehr als 40€ kostet der pi eigentlich nicht,. Das ist nur wegen einem aktuellen Lieferengpass, da alle weggingen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Frachtkosten in DE sind 6,90 € bei den meisten.
Gehäuse 6 €
Netzteil ebenfalls

Warum soll das bitte kein guter Preis sein?


----------



## DerMega (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ach gott .... der Kaffee hatte noch net gezogen.
Gehäuse und Netzteil hab ich total übersehen sorry.

Stimmt der Preis iss gut


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerMega schrieb:


> Ach gott .... der Kaffee hatte noch net gezogen.
> Gehäuse und Netzteil hab ich total übersehen sorry.
> 
> Stimmt der Preis iss gut



Will ich aber meinen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Heute großer Speichertag mit vielen Deals: Jetzt u. a. Transcend ESD400 512-GB-SSD, SanDisk Extreme Pro 960-GB-SSD, Transcend 1-TB-SSD, Kingston SSDNow V300 240-GB-SSD, SanDisk Extreme 32GB USB-Stick USB 3.0, WD externe Festplatte 5TB, 1


----------



## stoepsel (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial MX100 SSD, 512 GB int. 6,35 cm NAND Flash-Speicher-Festplatte, SATA III | eBay

Mx100 512GB 120€


----------



## hendrosch (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Uhh da wird man ja schwach. 
Hab nur noch 20Gb auf der 256er frei.


----------



## drebbin (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Autsch...jetzt grübel ich echt....


----------



## DerMega (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jepp. Das issn Killerangebot... hmmmm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hätte ich auch noch genommen, habe mir allerdings am Vormittag bei Media das 256GB Modell für 89 Dublonen gekauft vor Ort. Online ist die derzeitig aber wohl vergriffen


----------



## XT1024 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mal von dem Gravis-Angebot abgesehen kommt mir das mit 1/3 unter dem Marktpreis zumindest merkwürdig vor.

refurbished?
irgendwelche Rückläufer?
Falsche Größe? Würde mich auch nicht überraschen, wenn es bei genug Händlern die 256 GB für ganze 110 € gibt.
nur Überweisung 

PS: Gravis
1.072 verkauft in 24 Stunden 




Spoiler



Gestern war's wirklich schon spät. 
Das ist ja noch besser.
Text und Überschrift 1:1 von Gravis kopiert und auf den Rest wie _*Widerrufsbelehrung* Der Verkäufer nimmt diesen Artikel nicht zurück_ und letzte Aktivitäten hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr geachtet.
Nur 200 Bewertungen wären da ja noch das geringsten "Problem" gewesen, irgendwann fängt jeder mal an.


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gewerblicher VK, kein widerrufsrecht? Letzte Bewertung als VK 1 Jahr her und nichts mir Computerteilen zu tun gehabt? Dazu der Preis?


----------



## drebbin (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ach Scheiß drauf, ich hab jetzt zugeschlagen.
Unvernünftig zu sein ist auch nicht immer schlecht 

INFO:

Das Konto auf das überwiesen wird hat als Besitzer den Namen:
TLM Tour Logistik und Manageme*nt GmbH - Google sagt mir das es eine Firma in Rüdersdorf - also Brandenburg

Der Verkäufer hat seine Adresse allerdings in Hundsbach - das liegt in der Pfalz

Etwas zwiespaltig das ganze....


----------



## DP455 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



s-icon schrieb:


> Gewerblicher VK, kein widerrufsrecht? Letzte  Bewertung als VK 1 Jahr her und nichts mir Computerteilen zu tun gehabt?  Dazu der Preis?



Eben, da macht sich wahrscheinlich mal wieder jemand fremde Accountdaten zu eigen, um damit ein linkes Ding zu drehen. Nice try...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Du hast da ernsthaft überwiesen? Offensichtlicher geht's doch nicht ohne in roten Buchstaben "Betrug" rein zu schreiben.


----------



## DP455 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ob man die gute Frau mal anruft, um hier noch schlimmeres zu verhindern? Im Internet habe ich 'ne Telefonnummer gefunden...


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nein sie haftet nicht


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schickst du sie mir bitte per PN?

Ich habe zwar auch schon auf Ebay den Verkäufer kontaktiert, aber persönlich ist es sicherlich besser.
Ich darf angetrunken einfach nicht kaufen

Wenns schief geht hab ich immerhin gelernt....


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls die Bank deine Überweisung noch nicht durchgeführt hat, kannst du meistens widerrufen.
Ruf mal die Notfall Hotline deiner Bank an.


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe das Ganze mal e-Bay gemeldet...


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Überweisung wurde leider schon durchgeführt, naja werd sehen ob ich da nochmal rauskomme


----------



## stoepsel (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hmm, sorry.... hatte ich zu spät gesehen, mit der " Verkäufer nimmt Artikel nicht zurück" Aussage. Habe aber selbst das Angebot bei Gravis wahrgenommen... Hatte die Platte schon länger im Visier.


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So...nach einem Tag am Telefon kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten das es ein Betrug war.

Ich habe heute morgen den Besitzer des Ebay-Accounts kontaktiert, per Telefon. Er hat also durch mich erfahren das sein Account gehackt wurde.  100% Zufriedenheit....lange nicht aktiv....beliebtes Ziel - er war also recht dankbar das ich durch meinen Anruf Ihn ziemlich sicher vor größerem Schaden verschont habe.h
Nach vielen....langen....Telefonaten mit ebay und Sparkasse, und weiteren mit dem eigentlichen Besitzer ist der Fall jetzt aktenkundig bei der Polizei, ebay hat alle Käufer kontaktiert und das Konto eingefroren.
Soweit gut für den Accountbesitzer.

Was mein Geld angeht habe ich womöglich schlechtere Karten. Durch viele Telefonate mit der Sparkasse (die eine fast bemerkenswerte Schwankung in der Qualität Ihres Personals aufgezeigt hat) ist mein einziger Zugriffspunkt um mein Geld zu behalten Montag früh meinen Berater zu kontaktieren, das er etwas erreichen kann. Da übers WE nicht Online überwiesen wird habe ich mein Geld also eigentlich noch, der Auftrag ist allerdings im System und niemand meiner heutigen Gesprächspartner kann helfen, das  kann nur mein Berater.... Naja.
Also hoffe ich das mein Berater Montag relativ früh auf den Beinen ist und eingreifen kann bevor mein Auftrag durchgeführt wird.

Falls das nicht klappt kann ich dem Geld nur noch hinterher rennen, dementsprechend über rechtliche Schritte, was natürlich auch wieder Spaß ist den ich nicht brauche...

Leute, lernt aus meinem Fehler

MfG Drebb


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Oh mann  Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du Dein Geld irgendwann wieder bekommst und diesem ********* bald das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

 für deine Reaktion.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du dein Geld erhältst. Dass man dem Zuständigen seitens der Bank nicht bereits mitteilen kann, dass er die Transaktion abbrechen soll, finde ich etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke fürs Mitleid 

Seit 2009 soll es eine bundesweite Regelung geben, wodurch der Widerruf einer Überweisung nicht mehr möglich sein soll. Hier stellt ein Phishing Verdacht die einzige Ausnahme dar. Natürlich könnte ich das ganze einfach so auslegen, es hätte dann allerdings dann die beiden Nachteile mit sich, dass natürlich mein Online-Banking gesperrt wird und ich es dann nur wieder zurückerhalten kann wenn ich ein Zertifikat einer Fachfirma vorweisen kann das diese meinen Computer überprüft haben und garantieren das es keine Probleme mehr gibt und aktuelle Sicherheitssoftware installiert ist. Das Zertifikat gibt es natürlich nicht kostenlos...

Wenn ich mir allerdings diesen Link von der Sparkasse Gelsenkirchen durchlese bin ich mehr als irritiert:
https://www.sparkasse-gelsenkirchen...?n=/privatkunden/banking/faq/zahlungsverkehr/

Da jede Sparkasse allerdings eine eigene Gesellschaft ist, habe ich mit der Ostsächsischen Sparkasse Dresden eine erwischt bei der es keine Widerruf gibt.

Ich warte einfach mal ab. 120€ ist zum Glück noch eine Summer die ich Überleben werde. Ich bin Optimist und sage mir, dass es auch deutlich mehr hätte sein können. Aber merken werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall


----------



## Murdoch (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Trotz aller Warnungen hier doch überwiesen....  Was lernen wir wieder daraus? 

Wenn etwas zu gut ist um wahr zu sein, ist es nicht wahr.


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dumm, dass man einen Überweisungswiderruf nicht selbst durchführen kann, vor allem weil Überweisungen ja in aller Regel bereits am nächsten Werktag auf dem Empfängerkonto eintreffen. 'Hast noch Glück, dass dir das Missgeschick am Wochenende passiert ist, Samstag ist meines Wissens kein (Bank)werktag. Im besten Fall (aus deiner Sicht) wäre das Geld also erst am Dienstag auf dem Empfängerkonto. Das sollte man dann noch rückgängig machen können. 
So'n Widerruf kostet aber auf jeden Fall Geld (~5-10€), unabhängig davon, ob er erfolgreich ist (oder nicht). Der Widerruf muss bei der Bank des Empfängerkontos angezeigt sein, bevor selbiger über die Gutschrift informiert ist. Dann wäre das Geld nämlich erstmal weg und müsste auf gerichtlichen Wege wiedererlangt werden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird hier aber höchstwahrscheinlich selbst tätig werden...


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Richtig, Hoffnung ist noch da und den Betrag bin ich durchaus bereit zu zahlen. Ich melde mich dazu am Montag was herausgekommen ist.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"Der Rückruf/Widerruf einer Überweisung durch den Auftraggeber ist bis auf extreme Ausnahmefälle nicht mehr möglich (§ 675p Abs. 1 BGB). Dabei werden – innerhalb einer Rückruffrist von 10 TARGET-Tagen  nach Ausführung – nur drei Rückrufgründe akzeptiert, nämlich  Doppelausführung, fehlerhafte Überweisung infolge technischer Probleme  und durch Betrug entstandene Überweisungen. Es bleibt der Empfängerbank  überlassen, ob sie den Überweisungsbetrag zurück überweist."

Quelle: Wikipedia-Artikel "Überweisung (Zahlungsverkehr)" ​ 

Der letztgenannte Rückrufgrund liegt ja bei dir zweifellos vor...


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke dir.
Wenn ich es Richtig verstehe hätte ich also gar nicht meine, sondern die Bank des Betrügers kontaktieren sollen. Na dann schaue ich mal nach einer 24h Hotline von denen und ansonsten Montag früh...


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ne, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann das nur deine Bank. Deshalb ja auch die Gebühr...


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also für mich ist die Bank wo das Geld hingeht, diejenige die empfängt....hmm...
Ich ruf einfach mal an, mehr als Nein sagen können se ni^^

EDIT: Super, grad Commerzbank angerufen (ging erstaunlich schnell jemand ran) und dort hat mir die Person gesagt das sie kein Experte sei wie das Rechtens ist, er kennt nur die reine Verfahrensweise und dabei geht es nur mit Erlaubnis des Empfängers zurück...Juchu^^

Bleibt wohl nur noch mein Berater als Frühaufsteher


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Verifizierung funzt nur über deine Bank, jede Wette. Woher soll denn die Empfängerbank wissen, dass du derjenige bist, von dem das Geld kommt? Im Besitz deiner Kontodaten und mit dem Wissen über den Sachverhalt könnte theoretisch auch jeder andere eine Rücküberweisung veranlassen...



> Bleibt wohl nur noch mein Berater als Frühaufsteher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Am besten rausklingeln, wenn du seine Adresse hast...


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe ich nicht und das würde auch n Stück zuweit gehen^^

Ich hau mich erstmal auf Ohrs danke soweit für deine Hilfe.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Viel glück. Leg dich lieber ins Bett das schmerzt nicht so wie bei dem aufs Ohr hauen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und genau deswegen funktioniert Betrug so gut.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Lucy Blu-ray nur noch 11,97? - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR - nur 7,50? pro Film (u. a. Edge of Tomorrow, The Wolf of Wall Street, Django Unchained) - Game of Thrones 3. Staffel Blu-ray 24,97? - Diablo III + Add-on je 19,97? - 5 Blu-rays für 30


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



drebbin schrieb:


> Überweisung wurde leider schon durchgeführt, naja werd sehen ob ich da nochmal rauskomme



Ich weiß das wird nicht helfen aber aus dem Grund kaufe ich auf Ebay nie mehr etwas via Vorkasse.
Für mich gibts da nur noch Nachnahme oder Paypal, Vorkasse gibts nur hier im Forum wenn der Kollege 10 gute Bewertungen als Verkäufer hat.

Wurde da auch schon mal um 300 € gebracht, nette Erfahrung, danach macht man den Fehler nicht mehr


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Origin gibts momentan Syndicate (das Original von '93, nicht den grausligen Reboot) kostenlos.


----------



## Softy (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Geiles Spiel (für damalige Zeiten)  Aber der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Funktioniert dieser Link?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Funktioniert dieser Link?



Nein, zumindest bei mir nicht.

edit: Aber egal, jeder der einen Origin Account hat, muss einfach nur auf "Auf's Haus" klicken


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hmm, seltsam. Evtl. liegts an der IP? Die Angebote der Aktion sind mWn je nach Region unterschiedlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn du Origin auf dem Rechner hast dann rufe doch dort das Programm auf und dann gehst du auf kostenlose Spiele -> Auf´s Haus. Und schon hast du es


----------



## drebbin (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zur Info an diejenigen die es mitbekommen haben - mein Berater hat den Rückruf der Überweisung durchbringen können. Ich habe mein Geld also wieder 

Nochmal Schwein gehabt - und dazu gelernt 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da hast Du ja wirklich Glück und einen willigen Berater gehabt 

Glückwunsch

Meiner hätte sicher nicht mitgespielt, seit ich mal meinen Unmut über ihre Zinspolitik bei Sparbüchern kundgetan habe


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - www.pcgh.de/preistipps


----------



## Kerkilabro (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe vor ein paar Tagen Crysis 2 mal durchgespielt und war sehr angetan. Erinnerte mich sehr stark an Halo  Dann habe ich mir gestern Crysis 3 bei Amazon für nur 5€ gekauft und hoffe das Spiel macht mir genauso viel Spaß wie die beiden Vorgänger.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Weiß jemand, ob/wie man an die englische Version von Fast & Furious kommt? Die im deutsche Play Store hat leider nur die deutsche Sprache, was natürlich total dämlich ist..


----------



## DerMega (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In Englisch:
The Fast and the Furious [DVD] [2001]: Amazon.co.uk: Paul Walker, Vin Diesel, Michelle Rodriguez, Jordana Brewster, Rick Yune, Rob Cohen: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## goern (6. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist denn  die Crucial MX200 mit 500GB zu empfehlen? Überlege mir gerade mir diese zu gönnen, sollte das Angebot lukrativ sein


----------



## Softy (6. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



goern schrieb:


> Ist denn  die Crucial MX200 mit 500GB zu empfehlen? Überlege mir gerade mir diese zu gönnen, sollte das Angebot lukrativ sein



Kurz und knapp: Ja, wenn der Preis in etwa auf dem Niveau der MX 100 liegt.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn der Preis der MX200 auf 176,71€ gefallen ist, ist die MX200 eine Alternative zur M550 (Aktueller Preis 180,95€) mit 512GB, eher nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Man of Steel, Der große Gatsby, Ohne Limit, Inception) - 3 TV-Staffeln für 25 EUR (u. a. The Mentalist, Supernatural, True Blood, The Wire, Alf) - Keinohrhase & Zweiohrküken Bundle 3D Blu-ray 7,97? - Game of


----------



## shadie (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe eben eine Mail mit folgendem Link bekommen:

https://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.html?docId=12969&campaign=Newsletter/KW1115

Macht sich Alternate da einen Scherz auf Kosten von AMD? 
Das ist der größte Blödsinn den ich je lesen durfte :-O

Hat die Marketingabteilung von Alternate noch Restalk vom WE? :-O


----------



## Zybba (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



shadie schrieb:


> Hat die Marketingabteilung von Alternate noch Restalk vom WE? :-O


Wo genau ist das Problem?
Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist es eine "Box-Verpackung mit Wasserkühler".
Ich verstehe das so, dass da eine von diesen Fertigwasserkühlungen drauf ist. Oder findest du eben das so lächerlich?


----------



## shadie (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das Problem?
> Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist es eine "Box-Verpackung mit Wasserkühler".
> Ich verstehe das so, dass da eine von diesen Fertigwasserkühlungen drauf ist. Oder findest du eben das so lächerlich?



nein das hier:

Steuere bis zu 8 Kerne und 5 GHz an unerbittlicher Power
Dominiere deine Spiele durch maximale Übertacktung1
In Kombination mit einer AMD Radeon™ R9 Grafikkarte entdeckst Du das ultimative Gaming-Erlebnis

Und in der mail stand:

Er ist endlich da, er ist absolut konkurrenzlos und er ist ausschließlich von AMD.

 bestehend aus: 8 Kernen unlocked, bis zu 5 GHz und *der perfekten Wasserkühlung.



*â€‹


----------



## Zybba (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



shadie schrieb:


> *der perfekten Wasserkühlung.*


Ach so. Jo, das ist halt Werbung. Ist doch nichts neues, dass die da mit Superlativen um sich schmeißen.
Was es natürlich nicht weniger mies macht. ^^


----------



## shadie (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Am schlimmsten ist eigentlich der Satz "Er ist endlich da, er ist absolut konkurrenzlos und er ist ausschließlich von AMD."

WTF 

naja Werbung halt aber so dreist habe ichs schon lange nicht mehr erlebt, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich kein TV mehr schaue


----------



## Softy (9. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Blöd nur, dass selbst der  FX-9590 bei Spielen hinter jedem i5 oder i7 liegt : Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## marvelmaster (11. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ACHTUNG Titanfall Seasonpass bzw. alle DLC momentan bei Origin für lau...keine Ahnung ob Bug oder Feature weil Dowload nur mir 3kb/sek möglich 
Trotzdem sofort zugeschlagen^^


----------



## shadie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Titanfall Seasonpass bzw. alle DLC momentan bei Origin für lau...keine Ahnung ob Bug oder Feature weil Dowload nur mir 3kb/sek möglich
> Trotzdem sofort zugeschlagen^^



Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp


----------



## DerMega (12. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sehr geil. "Leider" hab ichs schon 

Im Moment gibts ne MX100 256GB für 85€ ink. Versand bey Ebay:
Crucial MX100 256GB für 85? *UPDATE* - myDealZ.de


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Titanfall Seasonpass bzw. alle DLC momentan bei Origin für lau...keine Ahnung ob Bug oder Feature weil Dowload nur mir 3kb/sek möglich
> Trotzdem sofort zugeschlagen^^


Das wird wohl eher ein Feature sein. Ich werd später mal schauen, ob das Angebot noch gilt.
Eigentlich spiele ich Titanfall nicht mehr, aber für lau kann ich die DLC ja ruhig noch mitnehmen.
Danke für den Tipp auf jeden Fall!


----------



## shadie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Das wird wohl eher ein Feature sein. Ich werd später mal schauen, ob das Angebot noch gilt.
> Eigentlich spiele ich Titanfall nicht mehr, aber für lau kann ich die DLC ja ruhig noch mitnehmen.
> Danke für den Tipp auf jeden Fall!



Es ist definitiv kolo.

Ich zocks aktuell auch nicht, würde mit den DLC´s einfach mal reinschauen.
habs vorhin (vor 30 Mins) für 0 € gekauft


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Titanfall Season Pass gratis und Hauptspiel für 9,99? - Blu-rays je 7,97? (u. a. Edge of Tomorrow, Smaugs Einöde, Godzilla) - 2 TV-Serien für 18 EUR (u. a. True Detective, Arrow, The Mentalist, Supernatural, Two and a Half Men) - Mass Ef


----------



## beren2707 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Man kann den Season Pass auch hinzufügen, wenn man Titanfall nicht besitzt. Man kann sich also die DLCs sichern, falls man Titanfall zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt günstig erwerben möchte (oder sofern es irgendwann einmal verschenkt werden sollte).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal Siberia V2 Orange 47€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Apple TV für 75,00? - Aktions-PC mit mit GTX 970 und Witcher 3 für 999,00? - 2 TV-Serien auf Blu-ray für 30 EUR (u. a. Arrow, Person of Interest, Boardwalk Empire, Falling Skies, Shameless) - TV-Serien unter 10 EUR (u. a. The Good Wife,


----------



## Dolomedes (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schnäppchen 60 €, jo klar,....


----------



## cap82 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo sind 59,99€ für ein PC Spiel ein Schnäppchen?
Falls das wieder eine Methode ist, klicks zu generieren, so wird mir das langsam unsympathisch.


----------



## jamie (28. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dass die PCGH-Posts hier nur Amazon-Werbung sind, sollte doch schon länger bekannt sein.


----------



## TomatenKenny (29. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

STARWARS BATTLEFRONT EIN SCHNÄPCHEN   UND ICH BIN DER WEIHNACHTSMANN


----------



## Murdoch (29. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was regt ihr euch so auf? Man ist doch nicht gezwungen was zu kaufen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eben, man muss ja nichts kaufen. Aber die Tipps find ich durchaus hilfreich ab und an!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Oster-Blitzangebote: 10 Uhr: Kingston 480-GB-SSD und Game of Thrones 3. Staffel Blu-ray, 11:30 Uhr: 1-TB-SSD, 13 Uhr: 256-GB-SSD, 14 Uhr: Indiana Jones Complete Adventure Blu-ray, 18 Uhr: Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten (PC) und PS4 inkl. G


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ALpenföhn Groß Clockner^^ köstlich


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Matrix gibt es laut idealo ab ca. 350€, also kein wirkliches schnäppchen.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Matrix gibt es laut idealo ab ca. 350€, also kein wirkliches schnäppchen.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Doppelpost


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 3 Games für 75 Euro (u. a. Far Cry 4 PC, Civ Beyond Earth PC, GTA 5 für Xbox One, Destiny PS4) - Nur heute Anidees AI-4B Micro-ATX Gehäuse 54,90? - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Star Trek, Over the Top u. Walking Tall) [Anzeige]


----------



## spr3adlink (8. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Interessanter Fail geschätztes PCGH-Team


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Copy & Paste-Bug  Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Das Leben des Brian, Hellboy, Zombieland, Tränen der Sonne, Der Patriot) - 2 TV-Staffeln für 12 EUR - Nur heute OZONE RAGE ST Gaming Headset für 27,90? - South Park: The Stick of Truth für 10,19? bei Steam -


----------



## NetzNinja (10. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hi Leute,

 aktuell gibts D3 für die PS4 im Angebot für 39,99€ (5€ günstiger als Amazon) . Bei 29,99€ wäre ich wohl schwach geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß


----------



## Vhailor (10. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ubi Sale bei Gog noch immer ohne Teil 6... schade, aber ich kann warten


----------



## Chinaquads (12. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

!!! GTA 5 PC nur 49 € Retail auf Rechnungskauf über Redcoon !!!

*10 € Gutschein für Klarna-Rechnungskauf: KLARNAREDCOON1

GTA5 Retail-Fassung 59,00 €


*mit Gutschein kostet das Spiel 49 € inkl. Versand inkl. Rechnungskauf 14 Tage! 

Also ran an den Speck


----------



## DerMega (12. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wow geiler Deal!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> !!! GTA 5 PC nur 49 € Retail auf Rechnungskauf über Redcoon !!!
> 
> *10 € Gutschein für Klarna-Rechnungskauf: KLARNAREDCOON1
> 
> ...



Wo hast du diese Info her? Konnte jemand einen Verkauf auf diese Weise erfolgreich abschließen? Will es ungeprüft nicht in den Schnäppchenführer packen.


----------



## Lemurer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bezüglich Klarna Rechnungskauf, würde ich mal nach Problemen googln.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ok stimmt, man liest wirklich nicht viel Gutes, lasse das lieber sein


----------



## spockilein (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTA 5 bei Drogerie Müller 49,99€ mit ca 1,5 Stunden Installierzeit.


----------



## Softy (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



spockilein schrieb:


> GTA 5 bei Drogerie Müller 49,99€ mit ca 1,5 Stunden Installierzeit.



Danke für den Tipp  Installierzeit auf HDD oder SSD?


----------



## Icedaft (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Diskette !


----------



## spockilein (14. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf HDD. Jetzt schon das zweite mal. beim Day-One-patch ist es zu einen "Verbindungsabbruch" gekommen. Dannach wa Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: GTA 5 verfügbar und als PC-Download nur 53,99? - FSK-18-Filme reduziert (u. a. Scarface 8,99?, Band of Brothers 17,97?, Robocop 1-3 Collection 20,65?, Dawn of the Dead 7,99?) - Alien Jubiläums Collection 35 Jahre Blu-ray 20,99? - Far Cry


----------



## DerMega (15. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gehört GTA V PC zum Standardpreis von 59€ wirklich in den "Schnäppchen"-Führer?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Stimmt, habe es gelöscht.


----------



## benjasso (15. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Gleiche gilt mMn für GTA 5 für 53,99€. Bei uns im Medimax gibt es das für 49,99€, und in jedem Müller anscheinend auch. Bei Müller online ist es nur gerade nicht verfügbar, sonst auch dort.


----------



## sycron17 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hehe Final Fantasy XIV bestätigt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



benjasso schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt mMn für GTA 5 für 53,99€. Bei uns im Medimax gibt es das für 49,99€, und in jedem Müller anscheinend auch. Bei Müller online ist es nur gerade nicht verfügbar, sonst auch dort.



Nicht wirklich, bei Steam kostet es immerhin 59,99 und Offline-Angebote sind für eine Webseite nutzlos und nicht nachvollziehbar und prüfbar.


----------



## Shinigami92 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das diesmalige Humble Bundle ist echt genial! Unbedingt zuschlagen. Leider hab ich schon nahezu alle Spiele aus dem Bundle.


----------



## shadie (16. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Shinigami92 schrieb:


> Das diesmalige Humble Bundle ist echt genial! Unbedingt zuschlagen. Leider hab ich schon nahezu alle Spiele aus dem Bundle.



Richtig genial! habs auch grad gesehen.


----------



## Murdoch (16. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Shinigami92 schrieb:


> Das diesmalige Humble Bundle ist echt genial! Unbedingt zuschlagen. Leider hab ich schon nahezu alle Spiele aus dem Bundle.


Auf humble bundle. Com? 

Hab ich was übersehen? Was ist da genial?


----------



## Christoph1717 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alleine der Preis für Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare ist bei Origin aktuell 29,99€
Wenn ich jetzt für etwar 5€ bekomme ist es mir egal ob ich schon 1-2 Titel habe oder Titel dabei sind die wohl nie gespielt werden....


----------



## Bevier (16. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Auf humble bundle. Com?
> 
> Hab ich was übersehen? Was ist da genial?



Einzig Plants Vs Zombies könnte man als interessantes Spiel aufführen. 4 der 9 Spiele gab es bereits kostenlos "Aufs Haus", Rest sind alte Spiele, die vermutlich schon jeder haben sollte, den sie interessieren. Zumal sie bereits regulär unter 10 Euro kosten und auch schon für die Hälfte oder weniger im Sale waren...
Daher stelle ich mir die selbe Frage, im Vergleich zum ersten EA-Bundle ist das aktuelle ziemlich schwach.


----------



## Murdoch (17. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Stimmt. Zudem Kost das ja echt nur 5€

Dachte erst 25€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Meines Wissens gibt es bei Steam kostenlos Skyrim.


----------



## _PeG_ (25. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es bei Steam kostenlos Skyrim.


also bei "meinem" steam kostet es unglaubliche 3,74€ und in der legendary edition sogar 10,19€ = wochenendangebot   (trotzdem geschenkt für dieses hammer spiel, da man es durch unzählige mods aufwerten kann)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Komisch. Ich konnte es ohne weiteres runterladen. Morgen um 10-11 dürfte ich das heruntergeladene Spiel von meinem Nachbarn abholen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Free Weekend.


----------



## Crush182 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es gibt mal wieder ein neues Spiel bei der "Auf`s Haus" Aktion von Origin.

Undzwar handelt es sich um "Ultima 8 -Gold Edition".
Mir persöhnlich sagt es zwar nichts (bin dafür wahrscheinlich zu jung  ), aber vllt. ist es ja was für einen von euch  .

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - Gigabyte GA-X99-UD7 für 219,90€


----------



## NOQLEMIX (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den 4690k für über 250 € bei Amazon als Bestpreis zu bezeichnen ist doch schon wieder ein Witz. 

Der günstigste Preis laut Geizhals liegt bei 228 €.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - Asus X99-A für 199,90€


----------



## luki0710 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

NVIDIA SHIELD 20,3 cm (8 Zoll) Tablet-PC (2,2GHz, 2GB RAM, 16GB Speicher, WiFi, Android 4.4) schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r. Ihr müsst euch nur eins ohne Ratzer raussuchen.


----------



## Affliction (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Merci. Hab gleich mal eins bestellt.


----------



## Vetter_Duensch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

lol..wer Schnäppchen sucht zu The Witcher 3 sollte mal bei RoteErdbeere gucken...dort gibts die schon für weit weniger...


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was noch hinzuzufügen ist, das man die The Witcher 1 & 2 Versionen die es gerade auf Steam gibt auch auf GOG.com aktivieren und dort dann auch downloaden und installieren kann und so gleich noch einen gewissen Rabatt beim Kauf von The Witcher 3 auf GOG.com erhält, wenn die beiden ersten Teile auf dem Account dort aktiviert wurden.

Edit: 
Hier noch der entsprechende Link: GOG.com das geht übrigens mit jeder The Witcher oder The Witcher 2 Version.


----------



## Ramrod (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Project Cars is Nix mit 39,99€ sondern 44,99€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Amazon-Preiserhöhung!


----------



## XeT (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HumbleStore spring sale: https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Jeden Tag neue Angebote. 19:00Uhr werden die Angebote ersetzt und sind für 48H erhältlich.


----------



## _maxe (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus Grafikkarten Cashback Aktion
ASUS VGA Cashback Promotion-Aktion | ASUS Insider

Vielleicht sucht der ein oder andere ja gerade was günstiges neues.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist afaict eine verdammt gute Aktion - damit gibt's aktuell die ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC für *255€*, zu dem Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Geht wohl langsam in Richtung Abverkauf. Die Titan X noch zu senken ist auch clever, da diese wohl in 2-3 Wochen deutlich weniger wert sein wird aber wer will schon ne Gainward. Mit der Karte darf man ja gar nichts machen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## CrSt3r (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da hilft nur EVGA ... aber ich habe auch eine PALIT ... eh mit WaKü und Mod-BIOS.

Also Garantie so oder so weg, selbst EVGA deckt den BIOS-Flash nicht, soweit ich weiß. Kann mich auch irren!


----------



## marvelmaster (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gute Asus Cashback aktion Board+Intel Cpu = massive Cashback...
Warum passiert sowad immer 3 Tage nach meinem Aufrüsten?-,-

Intel Cashback | ASUS Insider


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - Logitech G910 Orion Spark für 139,90 €


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Fallout 4 vorbestellbar - USB-Gamepad im SNES-Design 11,51? - Geforce GTX 980 Ti jetzt lieferbar - Caseking feiert mit 12 Deals die neue Webseite - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR u. a. Transformers 4, Edge of Tomorrow, The Wolf of Wall Street, Sm


----------



## DerMega (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTA V Download für 31,98 bei Ebay.
Grand Theft Auto V (Download) (PC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Battlefield 3 Premium Edition liegt aktuell für ~ 10 € in den (ditigalen) Regalen 

Amazon.de: Klick
Saturn(.de): Klick


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"Trash-Filme" .. und dann die Bud & Terence-Göttlichkeit verlinken? .. pff


----------



## Supes (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Morgen,

kann man die Samsung 850 EVO 500GB für 159,99€ kaufen? Hat im Vergleichstest damals ja ganz ordentlich abgeschnitten. Habe noch keine SSD und wollte mir eigentlich eine mit 256GB kaufen, aber der Preis macht die 500GB gerade heiß. 

Vielen Dank für eine möglichst schnelle Rückmeldung. 

EDIT

Gekauft. Bei Chip.de im Januar auch mit "Sehr gut" getestet, sehr positive Rezessionen... sollte passen.


----------



## Yaso (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir die 850 Evo auch bestellt, meine 2 128er müssen endlich abgelöst werden.
Wollte mir eigentlich ne HDD fürs Notebook kaufen aber hätte sowieso irgendwann ne neue SSD für meinenHaupt PC gebraucht also kam mir der Deal gelegen 
Die 1TB Pro gestern war mir dann doch ein wenig zu teuer


----------



## goomStar (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston HyperX Cloud bei mindfactory kurze Zeit für 59€ !!!

Cloud -> HyperX -> Kopfhörer / Headsets -> Sound -> Hardware


----------



## materockt (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PS4 + Arkham Knight heute im Tagesangebot bei real für 399,00 Euro:
Sony PS4 500 GB inklusive PS4 Spiel Batman Arkham Knight bei real,- online kaufen


----------



## tochan01 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

in anbetracht dessen, das zur zweit im humblebundle borderlands 1, 2, diverse dlc's usw.  für knapp 6,66$ im angebot sind, würde dich den hinweis des "bordlerands 2 code für 7,49€" aus dem hinweis nehmen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: TV-Serien auf Blu-ray bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Banshee Staffel 1 14,90?, Da Vincis Demons 1. Staffel 12,97?, Shameless 2. Staffel 18,97?) - Bioshock Infinite 7,49?, Xcom Enemy Unknown 4,99? - PS4-Spiele reduziert u. a. GTA V für 42,33


----------



## StarforceZx (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Amzaon WHD gibt es grade 2 DDR4 8 GB Riegel von Crucial für je 19,40€ (Gebraucht- Sehr Gut)

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Crucial CT8G4DFD8213 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1x 8GB, 2133MHz, CL15) DDR4-DIMM

Also 16 GB für unter 40€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Neue Film-Aktion: z. B. 5 Blu-rays für 30 EUR u. a. Terminator 3, Last Action Hero, Salt, Underworld Evolution u. Christine - Blu-rays je 5 EUR (u. a. John Dies at the End, Odd Thomas, Ong-Bak, Daybreakers) - Nur heute: 2,5 Zoll USB 3.0


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

wie ich diesen blödsinn bei amazon hasse, 5EUR für die altersverifizierung 
schon oft bestellt und immer wieder muss neu verifiziert werden 

soll amazon doch einmal selber verifizieren (nicht mit DHL), dann reichts auch.

mfg


----------



## hackology (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lösung: seit paar Jahren bestelle ich bei Amazon so ziemlich alles. Allerdings absolut nichts mehr mit dem 5 Euro Alterverifizierungsaufschlag. 
Wenn das alle machen würden, würde man sich schon was einfallen lassen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

so mache ich das ja auch schon länger. und ich hoffe ja auch, das noch mehr das nicht machen.

aber dann nerven eben diese pseudo-angebote noch mal extra 
weil sie es nicht sind. dank der dümmlichen 5 EUR 

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Nur heute: Inno3D GeForce GTX 960 iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra für 201,90? - Der Hobbit Extended Steelbook Blu-ray 11,99? inkl. Versand - Xbox One + The Witcher 3 349,00? inkl. Versand - Interstellar Steelbook Blu-ray Limited 10? günstiger -


----------



## bubi1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich weis ich bin hier falsch aber zum Marktplatz komme ich leider nicht.

Ich will einfach nur einen Steam Code für *Codename Panzers - Cold War* verschenken 
Einfach PN an mich. Bitte vorher überlegen ob ihr das Spiel auch wirklich spielen wollt!

Beitrag kann gerne verschoben, oder auch morgen gelöscht werden. Bis dahin wird sich bestimmt jemand gemeldet habe.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Nur heute SSD-Deals: Samsung 850 Pro 1-TB-SSD 396,99?, Sandisk Ultra II 240-GB-SSD 74,90?, Transcend SSD370S 512-GB-SSD 159,90?, Kingston HyperX Savage 240-GB-SSD, HyperX Savage 480-GB-SSD 168,99? - Blitzangebot: Fractal Design R5 PCGH m


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eine Übersicht mit den Prime-Deals findet ihr in diesem Artikel: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote - alle Angebote im Überblick


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Blu-rays unter 5 EUR (u. a. A Chinese Ghost Story - Die Dämonenkrieger, Frozen River, Bienen, The Veteran, 96 Minuten) - The Crew PC Download 22,95? - Prince of Persia: Warrior Within 1,70? - Photoshop Elements 13 59,00?, Premiere Elemen


----------



## HenryChinaski (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Blöde Frage...ist bei Alternate gerade Mitteljahrsputz oder habe ich nur unwissentlich etwas in NoScript freigegeben, so dass der Schnäppchenoutlet so vollgestopft ist...und anders aussieht ?

Gruß,
Henry


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

nein, die haben den Outlet diese Woche verändert und optimiert, sodass das jetzt besser aussieht und die besten Angebote oben auftauchen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Jetzt für 30 EUR Serien kaufen und 5 EUR sparen - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Terminator 3, Kill the Boss 2, Elysium, Captain Phillips) - Serien bis zu 40% reduziert (u. a. Downton Abbey 4. Staffel 19,97?, Eureka Season 5 nur 19,97?) -


----------



## Icedaft (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Windows 7 Pro für 12,90€:

Groupon Goods Global GmbH Deal des Tages | Groupon


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Windows 7 Pro für 12,90€:
> 
> Groupon Goods Global GmbH Deal des Tages | Groupon



Danke, habe das auch mal in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Windows 7 Pro für 12,90€:
> 
> Groupon Goods Global GmbH Deal des Tages | Groupon




Gleich mal eine Ersatz Lizenz gekauft. 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## In_Vain (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die normale Fury (Nicht OC) ist übrigens teilweise schon bei deutlich unter 600€ angekommen und wildert damit endgültig im Bereich der 980.


----------



## Julian1303 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Zack ist endlich mal was. Davon abgesehen das Alternate die Furys teurer anbietet als anderswo z.B. Mindfactory. Eventuell haben sie das Geld gebunkert als Ausgleich für diesen Zack


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Jetzt im Blitzangebot: Samsung 850 Evo 1-TB-SSD für 309,99? - Der neue Kindle Paperwhite 99,00? statt 119,99? - Windows 10 ab heute für Win7/8-User gratis - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Terminator 3, Kill the Boss 2, Elysium, Captain Phi


----------



## Core #1 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Windows 7 Pro für 12,90€:
> 
> Groupon Goods Global GmbH Deal des Tages | Groupon



Mist, bin wohl 1 Tag zu spät dran. 
Sind die Keys (von z.B. Dell) gelabelt?


----------



## DerMega (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

der PS4 Code kann bei mir nicht genutzt werden. Warum auch immer ....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 10-Uhr-Blitzangebot: SanDisk 120-GB-SSD - Far Cry 3 Digital Deluxe PC Download 7,65? - Call of Juarez Gunslinger Download 2,55? - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR (u. a. Insidious, Casino, Parker, The Purge, Waterworld, Der weiße Hai, Sleepers, Apo


----------



## AND1manimal (5. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Diverse PS4 und XBOX ONE Spiele für einen guten Preis:
https://shop.mueller.de/multi-media/multi-media-aktionen/diese-games-kommen-gut

edit: Gilt seit dem 03.08.2015 bis zu dem 09.08.2015!


----------



## mumaker (5. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

würde ja 16gb kaufen aber nicht die billigen sports, sondern dit tactical 
also für mich kein angebot.
27


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Mist, bin wohl 1 Tag zu spät dran.
> Sind die Keys (von z.B. Dell) gelabelt?


Würde mich auch interessieren.

Habe mir damals von PC-Fritz eine 30€-64-Bit HP-Version von Dell gekauft, welche 1,5 Jahre (?) später gesperrt wurde (April 2015). Beim Windows-Support wurde 2-3x pro Monat angerufen, aber da komme ich nur stundenlang in die Warteschleife.  Ist mir zu blöd, da immer anzurufen.


----------



## Ion (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was hat es denn mit den Random Steam Keys auf sich? Bekommt man da überhaupt was gescheites?


----------



## Lowmotion (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das will ich auch wissen, was da für Spiele im Pool sind.


EDIT: da sind keine AAA++++ Titel drin, sondern Cent Spiele. Lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## huenni87 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Man muss hier unterscheiden. Es gibt Random Steam Keys und Premium Random Steam Keys. Bei den nicht Premium Keys sind wie schon erwähnt keine wirklichen Knaller dabei. Aber auch bei den Premium Keys braucht man sich keine Hoffnung zu machen ein GTA 5 für 2,99€ zu bekommen. Auch bei den Premium Keys handelt es sich um Games die nur ein paar Euro kosten. Unterm Strich lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## Zxays (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lasst besser die Finger von den Steam Keys. Hab grad ein Paket geordert. Nach dem der Eingang der Zahlung per Paypal bestätigt wurde hab ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass der Händler nicht liefern kann und das Produkt deshalb nicht verfügbar sei. Natürlich steht auf der Seite immernoch: 

"*Verfügbarkeit:* lieferbar" 

Saftladen.


----------



## Ion (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zxays schrieb:


> Saftladen.



Das spiegelt auch meine letzten Erfahrungen wider - ich hätte mir jetzt allenfalls nen Fakeaccount zum bestellen gemacht, aber dann hat sich die Sache ohnehin erledigt.


----------



## bobitsch (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sorry, aber wie unglaublich naiv muss jemand sein, um bei solchen Random-Key-Paketen auf etwas gutes zu hoffen? 
Davon abgesehen ist MMOGA in der Tat ein Saftladen und ist es nicht wert, auf solch einer Seite gepostet zu werden.


----------



## doomdude (7. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir testweise einen "Premium"-Key gekauft (für 2,99€) und einen 2D Indi-Müll (The Culling of the Cows) der sogar im Angebot ist (2,19€) bekommen -.-
Naja wieder was gelernt


----------



## mumaker (8. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

looool skylake für knapp 400€. von außerhalb bekomme ich die prozessoren für 310€. was für ne abzocke!
das sind stink normale 4kerner! für die man wieder neue mainboards braucht! 
70


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo gibt es den 6700K für 310€? Gewiss nicht über eine reguläre, für jeden verfügbare Quelle.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - SSD-Blitzangebote: Kingston HyperX Savage 120-GB-SSD um 09:30 Uhr und Sandisk 240-GB-SSD und Transcend 128-GB-SSD um 11 Uhr


----------



## blaudoge (14. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei euren Logitech-Topangeboten habt ihr wohl die Gutscheincodes vertauscht, könnte irritierend wirken


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ReVan1199 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Von der G710+ kann man jeden eigentlich nur von abraten. So eine schlechte Qualität wie bei der Tastatur habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ich habe bereits zwei Modelle gehabt und bei jeder sind die Tastenkreuze gebrochen:
Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: Logitech G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (QWERTZ, deutsches Tastaturlayout)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie bitte? Über 100 Euro für die Hobbit 3 Extended Edition? 
Nee, dann warte ich lieber noch...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - 10:30 Uhr im Blitzangebot: Kingston 120-GB-SSD - Nur heute Kingston SSDNow V300 480GB für 144,90? - Blu-rays reduziert (u. a. Game of Thrones Staffel 1-4 84,97?, Batman The Dark Knight Trilogy 18,97?, Kampfstern Galactica 34,97?)


----------



## RRCRoady (21. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hm... kurz mal nen Darth Vader Aufkleber auf die Konsole pappen, den Controller mit bunten Knöpfen versehen und dann die Konsole für 499€ als Limited Edition verkaufen.
Das nenn ich mal liebe zum Detail Sony! Respekt....


----------



## bootzeit (21. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

180€ für die 280X ist gar nicht mal verkehrt wenn ich mir überlege was ich fürs gleiche Geld im Grünen Lager bekomme (GTX 950 ) Zumindest mal aus Leistungssicht ein Witz .


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - 240-GB-SSD von Kingston jetzt im Blitzangebot - Tiefpreiswoche mit über 9.000 reduzierten Blu-rays u. DVDs - Blu-rays für 4,97 EUR (u. a. Odd Thomas, John Dies at the End) - Blu-rays für unter 10 EUR (u. a. Interstellar, Lone Survivor, Edge of Tomorr


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Nur heute: 43 Logitech-Produkte im Blitzangebot - Samsung 850 Evo 250-GB-SSD nur 105? inkl. Versand - 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR (u. a. Interstellar, Who am I - Kein System ist sicher, Grand Budapest Hotel, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Nightcrawler, Need


----------



## Aeternitatis (5. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Groupees gibt es 5 Alben von Tina Guo für gerade mal 2$. Erstklassige Cello Musik!

https://groupees.com/tinaguo


----------



## MrSonii (6. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Crucial RAM wird doch hier immer empfohlen oder?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Transcend SSD370S 128GB 10 Uhr im Blitzangebot - Kingston HyperX 8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit für 49,94? inkl. Versand - Ghostbusters I & II 4K Mastered 8,99? - 3 Blu-rays für 20 EUR/6,66? pro Film (u. a. Watchmen die Wächter, Star Trek, Ohne Limit, Over the t


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der RAM ist ja unglaublich günstig. Noch nie sooooo günstigen DDR 3 1600 cl9 gesehen.


----------



## Icedaft (7. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann schau mal hier den Preisverlauf an... Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) (9999 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier den Preisverlauf an... Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) (9999 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland



WTF warum war der so günstig ?


----------



## Ion (8. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Humblestore ist gerade The Talos Principle im Angebot, ich kann es nur empfehlen 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/thetalosprinciple_storefront


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> WTF warum war der so günstig ?


Weil da ein paar Fabriken noch standen, die heute nicht mehr stehen, Smartphones damals  noch   vergleichsweise wenig Ram hatten und es einiges an Konkurrenz im Ram-Geschäft gab...


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Samsung UHD Angebot ist wirklich super. Mit dem Nac hlass kriegt man hier in Berlin den 55er j7090 für knapp1430€.  Sollte man zuschlagen.

MfG


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Samsung UHD Angebot ist wirklich super. Mit dem Nac hlass kriegt man hier in Berlin den 55er j7090 für knapp1430€.  Sollte man zuschlagen.
> 
> MfG


Aber was damit anfangen?
Filme? Kein Quellmedium! Fernsehen? Erst recht nicht! Arbeiten auf so einem großen Display? Geschmackssache! Photos? Okay, aber wie beim Arbeiten ist nen kleineres Format  nicht wirklich im Nachteil!
Zum Zocken fehlt dem Teil VRR, 4K ohne FreeSync oder GSYNC ist quasi praktisch unmöglich, nur in wirklich anspruchslosen Spielen möglich. Aber selbst bei denen gewinnst du durch VRR deutlich, denn da kann man ja sich dann noch mehr AA gönnen. 
-> Mit VRR wärs nen gutes Multifunktionsgerät und sehr Zukunftssicher, weil VRR fehlt, ist das gesamte ein Gerät, dass erst übermorgen für irgendetwas richtig geeignet ist!


----------



## Elektro (13. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin von den Saturn Angeboten erst mal geheilt,

habe bei der letzten 3 für 2 Aktion 3 Blu Ray ( Blockbuster, nichts unbekanntes)am 29.08. bestellt, welche laut Seite in 1-2 Tagen lieferbar sein sollten, auf eine E-mail nach 8 Tagen wurde nicht reagiert, auf einen Anruf nach 14 Tagen sage man mir das die Ware nicht vorrätig sei und so was passieren könne. Es soll wohl noch 2 Wochen dauern bis ich die Ware bekomme. Auf meine Frage ob ich die Ware auch im nächsten Saturn Markt welcher Sie vorrätig hat abholen kann hies es Nein, das geht nicht, da ich das für den Online Versand bestellt habe muss das auch über diesen abgewickelt werden.

Das nenne ich mal Service und Zuverlässigkeit in Sachen Warenbestand. 

Danke Saturn!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Nur heute: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition 109,90? inkl. Versand - Blu-rays ab 7,97 EUR (u. a. Interstellar 8,97?, Edge of Tomorrow 7,97?, Jupiter Ascending 8,97?) - Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag PC Download 14,94?


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Aber was damit anfangen?
> Filme? Kein Quellmedium!


 Netflix/ Prime


> Fernsehen? Erst recht nicht!


Und warum nicht? Die Upscaler haben sich weiterentwickelt und es gibt beim upscaling defacto keinen sichtlichen Unterschied ob auf FHD oder UHD hochgerechnet wird. 





> Zum Zocken fehlt dem Teil VRR, 4K ohne FreeSync oder GSYNC ist quasi praktisch unmöglich, nur in wirklich anspruchslosen Spielen möglich. Aber selbst bei denen gewinnst du durch VRR deutlich, denn da kann man ja sich dann noch mehr AA gönnen.
> -> Mit VRR wärs nen gutes Multifunktionsgerät und sehr Zukunftssicher, weil VRR fehlt, ist das gesamte ein Gerät, dass erst übermorgen für irgendetwas richtig geeignet ist!


Es ist ein Fernseher und kein Monitor. Warum kann man kein 4k spielen? 

MfG


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Netflix/ Prime
> 
> Und warum nicht? Die Upscaler haben sich weiterentwickelt und es gibt beim upscaling defacto keinen sichtlichen Unterschied ob auf FHD oder UHD hochgerechnet wird. Es ist ein Fernseher und kein Monitor. Warum kann man kein 4k spielen?
> 
> MfG


Zum Streaming-Thema: Da kannst du dann aber so gut wie nichts anderes mehr machen, es sei denn, du hast deutlich mehr als 100mbit zur Verfügung... 
Zum Upscaling: Mehr noch, das ist ein klarer Vorteil für ein UHD-Display, denn 720P@2160P ist halt einfach besser als
Zum Gaming: Mit Geld wie sonst was---okay! Nur Titel, in denen 60 FPS konstant gehen---okay! Aber mit VRR wäre es halt bedeutend besser, klar, wenn das Spiel schon bei 30 FPS durch die Bank weg flüssig läuft gehts auch ohne, aber bei wie vielen ist das der Fall? EBEN! Mit VRR erhälst du dann die volle Bandbreite an Spielbarkeit. 
Nur gibt es halt noch kein Fernsehgerät, das das kann---"morgen" gibt es hoffentlich welche (ist ja kein absurdes Featureset)
Ich würde das Gerät daher nach dem Motto "Nicht nur wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal, sondern auch, wer früh kauft." nicht allgemein empfehlen. Aber es ist klar, dass wer Unmengen Geld rumliegen hat auch einfach jedes Jahr sich ein Gerät in der Preisklasse kaufen kann...


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Zum Streaming-Thema: Da kannst du dann aber so gut wie nichts anderes mehr machen, es sei denn, du hast deutlich mehr als 100mbit zur Verfügung...


 Nö. Wir gucken 4k mit 50Mbit und können nebenbei zocken, downloaden. Werden ja pro 4k nicht mal 25 Mbit verbraucht. Ist also kein Ding.


> Zum Upscaling: Mehr noch, das ist ein klarer Vorteil für ein UHD-Display, denn 720P@2160P ist halt einfach besser als
> Zum Gaming: Mit Geld wie sonst was---okay! Nur Titel, in denen 60 FPS konstant gehen---okay! Aber mit VRR wäre es halt bedeutend besser, klar, wenn das Spiel schon bei 30 FPS durch die Bank weg flüssig läuft gehts auch ohne, aber bei wie vielen ist das der Fall? EBEN! Mit VRR erhälst du dann die volle Bandbreite an Spielbarkeit.


 Gerade die hier günstig angeboten Samsung UHDs eignen sich hervorragend auf Grund der geringen Latenz zum spielen, wenn man nach diversen Tests geht. Außerdem besitzt die 7er Reihe ein 120Hz Panel, wie die meisten Gamingmonitore auf dem Markt auch. Und wenn man nicht gerade mit mit potenter Hardware 4k spielt kann man die halbe Auflösung auch fast qualitätsfrei mit der doppelten Pixelzahl darstellen. Klar wäre Freesync und co besser aber von eignet sich deshalb nicht sind gerade diese UHDs weit entfernt.


> Nur gibt es halt noch kein Fernsehgerät, das das kann---"morgen" gibt es hoffentlich welche (ist ja kein absurdes Featureset)
> Ich würde das Gerät daher nach dem Motto "Nicht nur wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal, sondern auch, wer früh kauft." nicht allgemein empfehlen. Aber es ist klar, dass wer Unmengen Geld rumliegen hat auch einfach jedes Jahr sich ein Gerät in der Preisklasse kaufen kann...


Das ist nicht billig sondern günstig kaufen, denndiese Modelle gehören zur Oberklasse. Alles auf neuestem Standard. Dein Anwendungsszenario mit freesync ist nice to have aber für 98% der Zielgruppe völlig uninteressant.  

MfG


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nö. Wir gucken 4k mit 50Mbit und können nebenbei zocken, downloaden. Werden ja pro 4k nicht mal 25 Mbit verbraucht. Ist also kein Ding.
> Gerade die hier günstig angeboten Samsung UHDs eignen sich hervorragend auf Grund der geringen Latenz zum spielen, wenn man nach diversen Tests geht. Außerdem besitzt die 7er Reihe ein 120Hz Panel, wie die meisten Gamingmonitore auf dem Markt auch. Und wenn man nicht gerade mit mit potenter Hardware 4k spielt kann man die halbe Auflösung auch fast qualitätsfrei mit der doppelten Pixelzahl darstellen. Klar wäre Freesync und co besser aber von eignet sich deshalb nicht sind gerade diese UHDs weit entfernt.
> Das ist nicht billig sondern günstig kaufen, denndiese Modelle gehören zur Oberklasse. Alles auf neuestem Standard. Dein Anwendungsszenario mit freesync ist nice to have aber für 98% der Zielgruppe völlig uninteressant.
> 
> MfG


Ich gehe mit allem (mittlerweile) mit, nur nicht mit dem letzten Part. VRR ist für die eigentlich jeden aus der Zielgruppe interessant, die heutige Implementierung (Herstellerexklusiv, nicht über HDMI) wird der Zielgruppe aber nicht so sehr gefallen...


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich glaube nicht das viele Nutzer welche den Fernseher eh nur zum Fileme/ TV gucken nutzen VRR vermissen und diese Zielgruppe macht den eindeutig bei solchen Modell die deutliche Mehrheit aus. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Gratis: Theme Hospital - Ghostbusters I & II Blu-ray 8,99? - 11-Uhr-Blitzangebot: Sandisk 120-GB-SSD - Blu-rays ab 7,97 EUR (u. a. Jupiter Ascending 8,97?, Interstellar 8,97?)


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibts aktuell das Asus Z97-AR für ~20 € unter Normalpreis. Verfügbare Stückzahl immerhin 50 Stück.


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Ghostbusters  19cm Figur kostet ja 50€, wenn man für die Ghostbusters I & II Blu-ray nur 8,99 bezahlt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit 8,95? - Trackmania United Forever 7,65? - Trials Evolution Gold Edition 8,50? - Blu-rays zum Sonderpreis (u. a. Cloud Atlas 8,99?, Der Untergang 8,97?, American History X 8,99?) - C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 und Yuris Rache


----------



## isnicable (23. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

 399€ Samsung 1TB SSD 850 Pro


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Blitzangebote: Jetzt Samung 850 Pro 256-GB-SSD, 11 Uhr Samung 850 Pro 1-TB-SSD, 16 Uhr Die Hobbit Trilogie Blu-ray, X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit 3D Blu-ray, Police Academy Collection 7 Blu-rays, RoboCop Steelbook Blu-ray - C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 und


----------



## Shona (27. September 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur mal als Hinweis, sowas wie die "Indiana Jones – The Complete Adventures: Limitiertes Steelbook inkl. Zippo - (Blu-ray)" braucht ihr gar nicht listen, den das ist sobald es für den Preis verfügbar ist, ist es bei MyDealz gelistet und innerhalb einer Stunde ausverkauft  Hatte das letzte mal ziemlich viel Glück das ich die Edition bekommen habe, den sehr viele andere hatten Pech und das nur Minuten nach mir.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: Neue Caseking-Wochendeals zum PCGH-Jubiläum (u. a. PCGH-Aufrüst-Kit mit i5-6600K 629,90?, Be quiet Silent Base 600 Midi-Tower 94,90?, Logitech Ultimate Ears 200VI 16,90?) - 4 Blu-rays für 25 EUR (u. a. Hotel Transsilvanien, RED 2, Elysiu


----------



## DeaD-A1m (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

KFA2 
GeForce GTX 980 Hall of Fame 8Pack Edition, 4096 MB GDDR5 für 499
https://www.caseking.de/kfa2-geforce-gtx-980-hall-of-fame-8pack-edition-4096-mb-gddr5-gckf-035.html


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gleich mal *Alien: Isolation - Ripley Edition* für nen 10er geschnappt.


----------



## kaisper (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Gleich mal *Alien: Isolation - Ripley Edition* für nen 10er geschnappt.


South Park scheint die 6Flocken auch mehr als wert zu sein ^^


----------



## Jeretxxo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es gibt übrigens auch grade nen netten "End of the World" Halloween Sale im Square Shop auf Steam Games, einige interessante Titel zu einem guten Kurs dabei.
 Square Enix Store 

Edit:
GTA V gibt es derzeit auch bei Steam mit 33% Rabatt für rund 40€


----------



## alm0st (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es läuft übrigens noch (oder wieder?) ne 4 für 30 € Blu-Ray Aktion bei Amazon!

Amazon.de: 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



alm0st schrieb:


> Es läuft übrigens noch (oder wieder?) ne 4 für 30 € Blu-Ray Aktion bei Amazon!
> 
> Amazon.de: 4 Blu-rays für 30 EUR: DVD & Blu-ray





Danke für den Tipp, habe ich in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt.


----------



## gemCraft (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Steam Halloween Aktion vom 29.10.2015, 18 Uhr bis 02.11.2015, 19 Uhr!

store.steampowered.com


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - Schnäppchen: 20 EUR Rabatt auf eine Tyon Maus bei Vorbestellung von Fallout 4 - EA-Halloween-Sale (u. a. Battlefield 4 9,99?, Crysis 3 4,99?, Sim City 9,99?, Tomb Raider 5,99?) - Planet der Affen: Prevolution & Revolution Blu-ray 13,90? - Jetzt 3 Jam


----------



## CandyOrange (4. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fallout 3 gerade gesichert !


----------



## Sinister213 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PS4 und XBone Version von Fallout 4 auf rakuten für einn Fuffy


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

X1 Controller in der Lunar white Edition für 49,99 €. 

Xbox One Wireless Controller Lunar White: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Lost-Wolf (18. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat wer bei der Asus cashback Aktion mitgemacht?
Habe leider keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten....
Frage ist halt ob das so normal ist....
Den Spam Ordner hatte ich leider auch zu voreilig gelöscht


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Lost-Wolf schrieb:


> Hat wer bei der Asus cashback Aktion mitgemacht?
> Habe leider keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten....
> Frage ist halt ob das so normal ist....
> Den Spam Ordner hatte ich leider auch zu voreilig gelöscht



Letztes Jahr hab ich bei so einer Aktion mitgemacht.
Keine Ahnung ob ich eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten habe.
Allerdings muss ich sagen dass alles tip top funktioniert hat.

Das Geld, war wie zugesagt binnen 4 Wochen am Konto.
Tolle Sache!


----------



## Lost-Wolf (18. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf das Geld von der Logitech Aktion warte ich immernoch.
Aber da gabs zumindest eine Mail


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Far Cry 4 für 7,95€

Xbox One + Forza Horizon 2 + Halo 5 + Star Wars Battlefront für 369€


----------



## DerMega (20. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das iss wohl schon wieder durch


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 für 7,95€


War wohl nur ganz kurz im Angebot !?
7,95 € kann ich allerdings nicht ganz glauben.
Aktuell wieder 39,99 € und das passt schon eher.
Für knapp nen 40er kann ich das Spiel aber keinem weiterempfehlen.
Irgendwie das gleiche wie FC3 und das gefiel mir insgesamt besser und kann man tatsächlich für unter 10 € kaufen !


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Angebot galt für den 19.11. die Gold Edition war da auch nur 14,95€.
» [Download] Far Cry 4 für 7,95? / Far Cry 4 Gold Edition [PC/Origin] für 14,95? @ origin.com


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell gibts die 850 Evo 500GB für nur 135€+kostenloser Versand.

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit. Oh, das Angebot ist schon zu Ende...


----------



## neo3 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus Strix GTX 970 für 329€ abzgl. 35€ Cashback = 294€
+ Assassin's Creed Syndicate oder Rainbox Six Siege

Asus Nvidia GeForce Strix GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cashback oder Gratis-Zugabe (09.11.2015 - 31.01.2016)


----------



## dj-moon (27. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Cyberport sind Heute auch SSD´s im Angebot.


https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/black-friday-deals/liste.html


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wahnsinn, die 850evo mit 500GB für 139€. 

MfG


----------



## Coldhardt (27. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei MP4Nation gibts grade  zwei Brainwavz M5 Kopfhörer für 29.50$ (Wahlweise je mit oder ohne Mic).
Normal kommt ein paar schon auf 50$.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Klassiker Hitman 2: Silent Assassin kostenlos über das Wochenende! Steam Key!

https://store.na.square-enix.com/product/281196/hitman-2-silent-assassin-pc-download


----------



## mumaker (29. November 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

das sind die zeiten für primenutzer!!!
da ich kein prime habe fängt jeder kack ne halbe std. später an!!! echt dumm


----------



## drebbin (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beyerdynamic DT 880Pro 250Ohm

160€ inkl. Versand 

Wenn ich daran denke das ich vor 1,5 Jahre meine 990Pro nur genommen habe weil mir 250€ für den 880 zuviel waren würde ich jetzt zuschlagen^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Fast & Furious 6 (Steelbook Edition) [Blu-ray] für 6€*


*[Download] Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection (PS4)  für 29.99€ @ store.playstation.com



*Hey drebbin das  DT-990 gibts doch bei dem Shop auch für 160€ (statt 198€)! 


Mit dem Code *Nikolaus15* bekommt man die Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD für 69,99€!


----------



## Roli (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja geil, erst voll gefreut, Fallout 4 für 37 Euro! Direkt in den Einkaufswagen, Überraschung, oh, 5 Euro Versandkostenaufschlag wegen Altersprüfung. Bestellung wieder verworfen,

Schade.

Werde ich wohl doch bei Steam oder im EInzelhandel kaufen müssen - und noch etwas auf den nächsten Preissturz warten.


----------



## Lichterflug (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Roli schrieb:


> Ja geil, erst voll gefreut, Fallout 4 für 37 Euro! Direkt in den Einkaufswagen, Überraschung, oh, 5 Euro Versandkostenaufschlag wegen Altersprüfung. Bestellung wieder verworfen,
> 
> Schade.
> 
> Werde ich wohl doch bei Steam oder im EInzelhandel kaufen müssen - und noch etwas auf den nächsten Preissturz warten.



Nicht immer nur auf andere hören, was "Schäppchen" angeht. Ich hatte mir Fallout 4 für 33€ gekauft (Steam Key). Aber eben nicht beim Werbepartner Amazon. Auch Just Cause 3 gibts dort für 27€.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da kann ich drunter...
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/farcry4_emea_storefront
19,99€


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo bekomme ich Rainbow 6 zum Bestpreis?


----------



## drebbin (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich Rainbow 6 zum Bestpreis?




https://isthereanydeal.com/#/search:rainbow ;/scroll:#gamelist


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Verschiedene Blu-rays für nen 10er!
Saturn Adventskalender_Tag 6


> The Amazing Spiderman 1+2 – Vergleichspreis: 21.99€
> Die Bestimmung – Insurgent – Vergleichspreis: 15.90€
> Iron Man 3 3D (Lenticular-Cover) – Vergleichspreis: 16.60€
> Der Große Gatsby (2D/3D) – Vergleichspreis: 12.94€
> ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



drebbin schrieb:


> https://isthereanydeal.com/#/search:rainbow ;/scroll:#gamelist



Die Preise stimmen leider nicht nachdem ich die Homepage von Händler XY öffne


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wilkinson Sword Hydro 5 Vorteilspack, 5 Klingen plus Rasierer Assassins Creed Edition für 7€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



> 2€ Rabatt werden automatisch an der Kasse abgezogen. Zudem gibt es weitere 2€ Rabatt mit dem Gutscheincode: *HYDRO2EUR*
> Wichtig ist, dass ihr die „Assassins Creed Edition“ in den Warenkorb legt.
> 
> Wer kein Prime-Kunde ist, zahlt unter 29€ Warenwert 3€ Versandkosten. Die Versandkosten lassen sich sparen, indem man ein günstiges Buch dazubestellt.


----------



## Lichterflug (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Da kann ich drunter...
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/farcry4_emea_storefront
> 19,99€



Es ging um Fallout 4, nicht Far Cry 4 - ansonsten bitte mit Zitat, aus 506 Seiten geht leider nicht hervor wen du meinst.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ruhe bewahren, Ball flach halten, hier schauen:
Fallout 4 Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - Steam, Origin, günstig


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Irgendwie funktioniert der Rabattcode bei Beyer nicht  die In-Ears werden nicht hinzugefügt?

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

JBL Control One Schwarz Paar für 69,99€ @ Conrad.de


> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *NIKOLAUS15*
> Bei Eingabe des Gutscheincodes gibt es aktuell sogar noch Kopfhörer und eine Weihnachts-CD gratis dazu.


[Conrad.de] Nur Heute - Garantieverlängerung auf 4 Jahre kostenlos mit dem Aktionscode *GARANTIE15*


*Until Dawn, DriveClub, The Order 1886 und andere [PS4]   für 19,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ Saturn.de
*


> Das besondere hier ist der 5€ Gutschein ab 30€ Bestellwert. Wer also gleich 2 Spiele bestellt spart noch 5€!
> Beim Versand in die Filaile entfallen die Versandkosten. Ansonsten + 1,99€ oder 4,99€ (FSK18)
> 
> Im Angebot:
> ...




6,66€ Rabatt / 39,99€ Mindestbestellwert @ digitalo.de


> Gutscheincode: *9a798a9c6414b74c1d549977a5dce25c*
> Ab 50€ entfallen die Versandkosten bei der Zahlung per Sofortüberweisung.
> Nicht mit Zugaben/Gutscheinen aus anderen Werbemitteln kombinierbar  und eine Barauszahlung ist nicht möglich. Die Gutscheine gelten nur für  Online-Bestellungen.






[Download] Nova Launcher Prime (Android) für 0,10€ @ play.google.com


> Im Google Playstore gibt es gerade den Nova Launcher Prime für 0,10€ statt 4,50€!


----------



## killer89 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Irgendwie funktioniert der Rabattcode bei Beyer nicht  die In-Ears werden nicht hinzugefügt?
> 
> MfG



Kann mir keiner helfen? Was mache ich falsch?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Aktion mit den In-Ears war limitiert, gut möglich, dass der Bestand schon weg ist.


----------



## killer89 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ach son Mist... aber wer zu spät kommt, verpasst das Beste...


----------



## Aquamarin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die "In-Ear-Kopfhörer" werden erst bei der Auftragsbestätigung die man per E-Mail bekommt angezeigt. Wenn der Rabatt in der Übersicht steht sollte man die dann noch bekommen.


----------



## killer89 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Neulich war die Beschreibung noch ne andere, versuchen wir es doch einfach mal, mehr als zurücksenden im schlimmsten Fall muss ich ja nicht.

MfG


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Holiday Surprise Box 2015 von Square Enix:
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/pc-windows-download/Holiday-Surprise-Box-2015.php

Nicht übel für den Preis und 2014 waren auch brauchbare Spiele dabei:
- Thief - The Master Thief Edition
- The Last Remnant
- Murdered: Soul Suspect
- Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
- Deus Ex - The Fall
- Nosgoth Founders - Warlord Pack


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cool, die Meldung passt mir wie angegossen! Ich wollte seit ner Weile mir Giants: Citizen Kabuto holen. 

Gog FTW


----------



## Pronounta (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Braucht jemand ne neue Maus? 
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Eine ROG Gladius für 50€ zzgl. 5€ Versand. Das ist seeehr günstig.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal dürfte auch recht interessant sein


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sony PlayStation 4 + Destiny: König der Besessenen / Sony PlayStation 4 + Disney Infinity 3.0: Starter Pack für je 294€ (evtl. + 4,99€ Versand) @ Saturn.de


16GB (2x 8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-RAM 1600 MHz PC3-12800 CL9 Kit für 68,99 € @ notebooksbilliger.de


40€ PlayStation Store Guthaben + 3 Monate PS Plus für 40€ @ amazon.de


----------



## Tech (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo findet ihr das S6 auf der Seite von Saturn für 399€? Ich finde es für 499€.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung Galaxy S6 G920F Black Sapphire 32GB EU bei notebooksbilliger.de für 428,41€

Tech, du hast den Weihnachtsbonus nicht abgezogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 100 Weihnachtsbonus sichern! – So geht's:
> * Bei Kauf eines *Samsung Galaxy S6 / S6 edge* bis zum 24.12.2015 („Aktionszeitraum“) erhalten Saturn Kunden einen *Direktabzug* im Wert von *100,- €*. Der Nachlass wird direkt im Warenkorb aufgenommen und vom Kaufpreis des Aktionsgerätes abgezogen.
> Gilt  nur für private Endkunden ab 18 Jahren mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland. Nur  für folgende Aktionsgeräte: für den deutschen Markt bestimmte GALAXY S6  oder S6 edge. Der Bezug zum Zwecke des Weiterverkaufs ist  ausgeschlossen. Pro Bestellung ist er Direktabzug nur einmal anwendbar.
> Gewährleistungsansprüche  bleiben hiervon unberührt. Aktion nur so lange der Vorrat reicht. Der  Aktionszeitraum kann vorzeitig verkürzt werden, wenn das für die Aktion  eingeplante Budget wider Erwarten vorzeitig erschöpft ist. Änderungen  und Irrtümer vorbehalten.


----------



## ULKi22 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der BenQ XL2730Z für 399€ scheint mir ein gutes Angebot zu sein.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Monitor? 
Juckt mich schon in den Fingern


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*KINDLE Fire TV Stick für 29,99€ @ amazon.de*



> Bei Amazon gibt es bis zum 22. Dezember den Amazon Fire TV Stick für  29,99€ und die Version mit Sprachfernbedienung kostet 39,99€.







ULKi22 schrieb:


> Der BenQ XL2730Z für 399€ scheint mir ein gutes Angebot zu sein.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Monitor?
> Juckt mich schon in den Fingern
> 
> ...


Wenn nur gespielt werden soll, kannst du dir den holen. Für Professionelle Fotobearbeitung ist der BenQ XL2730Z nur Ausreichend! Wirklich nur Sinnvoll mit einer AMD-FreeSync Grafikkarte!
Quelle?


----------



## Pronounta (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Einen XL2730Z für 400€? Kaufen!


----------



## e4syyy (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der BenQ XL2730Z hat ja leider kein G-Sync. Ist dies ein großer Nachteil?


----------



## chewara (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

falls  jemand das angebot zum Benq sucht.. BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Pronounta (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Der BenQ XL2730Z hat ja leider kein G-Sync. Ist dies ein großer Nachteil?



Er hat Freesync, also die AMD-Variante zu Gsync.
Kommt immer drauf an. Gsync eliminiert Tearing. Wenn dich Tearing stört, dann ja. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.
1440P 144hz in der Preisklasse gibt es sonst generell nicht. Gsync kostet sowieso immer mal eben ~150€ Aufpreis


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt ist er wieder bei 599€.
Schade, ansonsten wäre ich vielleicht echt schwach geworden

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das mit meiner Grafikkarte Sinn macht.

Aber habe das hier in den Kommentaren/Rezensionen gefunden:

_
Leider liefert Amazon den Monitor mit einer veralteten Firmware (V001) aus, die einen Defekt hat.
Freesync funktioniert nicht zusammen mit der Funktion AMA (Advanced Motion Accelerator).
D.h. man hat entweder ein schnelles Bild mit fast 3x höherer Antwortzeit oder Fressync.
Leider reicht es schon, eine Freesync-fähige Grafikkarte zu haben, um auf dieses Problem zu treffen.
Eigentlich sollten laut Benq alle ab Juli verkauften Monitore die Firmwareversion V002 haben, die den Fehler nicht mehr hat.
Da  man die Firmware bei einem Monitor nicht selbst updaten kann, bleibt  mir nichts anderes übrig als den Monitor zurückzuschicken.

Sollte Amazon mir ein Gerät mit der Firmware V002 liefern können, gibt es auch von mir 5 Sterne.

Update:  Das von Amazon versandte Ersatzgerät hatte ebenfalls die fehlerhafte  Firmwareversion V001. Deswegen ging der Monitor erst einmal zurück und  ich werde ihn später noch einmal bestellen.
Aller guten Dinge sind drei: Die  dritte Lieferung hat nun V002. Ich bin echt erleichtert, dass Amazon es  doch noch geschafft hat, mir ein aktuelles Modell zuzuschicken .

_

Auf ewiges Hin- und Herschicken habe ich keine Lust. Oder ist das wieder etwas, was mir dann eh nicht auffallen würde?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB SSD für 70,01€ @ conrad.de



> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit einem 10€ Gutscheincode, den ihr euch hier generieren könnt. Da der Gutscheincode einen Mindestbestellwert von 80€ hat muss noch ein Füllartikel in den Warenkorb gelegt werden.
> Die Versandkosten entfallen bei Zahlung per Paypal oder Sofortüberweisung.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wobei conrad's Bewertungen über Geizhals die irgendwie mit  Sevice im Afterbuy zu tun haben schon über mehrere Monate grottig sind.
Das immer mal eine dabei ist weil sich jemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt - gut.
Aber fast ausschließlich ........


----------



## e4syyy (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir den  XL2730Z nun 2x für 399,-€ bestellt. Ist Firmware V02 für nvidia besitzer notwendig?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lenovo U31-70 Ultrabook (13,3″ FHD IPS (matt), Intel Core i3 5010U, 2,1GHz, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, Intel HD 5500, HDMI, USB 3.0, WLAN-ac) für 499€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Hab mir den  XL2730Z nun 2x für 399,-€ bestellt. Ist Firmware V02 für nvidia besitzer notwendig?



Eigentlich dürfte das egal sein, da das Problem mit der alten Firmware nur in Verbindung mit FreeSync auftreten soll.

Aber wo hast Du denn den Monitor noch für 399€ bekommen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Congstar Prepaidkarte mit 10 € Startguthaben (z.B. für PSN Guthaben) für 4€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei Amazon.de gibt es heute als Tagesangebot eine Congstar Prepaidkarte mit 10€ Startguthaben für einmalig 4€
> Das Startguthaben lässt sich zum Beispiel dafür nutzen um PSN-Guthaben zu kaufen.
> Pro Person können 3 Karten gekauft werden.





*Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 für 34,99€ @ alternate.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Komplett PC mit i7 4790k und 390X für 999,00€ @ csl-computer.com 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


> Zudem gibt es 2 Vollpreistitel noch dazu – Dirt Rally und Star Citizen: Mustang Omega.


*


Amazon Fire Tablet , 17,7 cm (7 Zoll) Display, WLAN, 8 GB – mit Spezialangeboten für 49,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


Gratis Spiel für die PS Vita & PS3 (Crossbuy): Superfrog HD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pronounta (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zackzack hatte ne R9 380X für 199€ im Angebot, ist jetzt aber schon ausverkauft


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Chroniken von Narnia – Die Trilogie [Blu-ray] für 9,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de


> Auch bei MediaMarkt zu dem Preis verfügbar!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[Download] NAVIGON Europe (Android) gratis @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Honor 7 Smartphone (13,2 cm (5,2 Zoll) Touchscreen, 16GB interner Speicher, Android OS) für 279€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MueCh83 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Der *Star Wars Battlefront Season Pass* ist aktuell auch bei amazon.de im Angebot!

Kostet *39,99*€ statt 49,99€  

Star Wars: Battlefront - Season Pass [Spielerweiterung] [PC Code - Origin]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alu-Kamerastativ mit 3D Kugelkopf und Schnellwechselplatte für 29,99€ @ amazon.de


> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: MRRYXMAS





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xbox One The Witcher: Wild Hunt Bundle für 299€ @ microsoftstore.com


> Es lässt sich zudem noch bis zu 150€ sparen mit dem Gamescore des Xbox-Konts. Einfach hier mal checken, ob ihr einen Rabatt bekomme, wenn ihr ein Xbox-Konto habt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SANDISK SDCZ48-128G-U46 ULTRA USB 3.0 128GB USB Stick für 25€ @ Saturn.de


> Auf den Preis kommt ihr, indem ihr mit Paypal zahlt und den Gutscheincode: PAYPAL_SANDISK einlöst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DAS ist mal wirklich ein geiler Preis für diese SSD: SanDisk Ultra II SSD 960GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 199€ für ein knappes TB ist ein Wort...


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> DAS ist mal wirklich ein geiler Preis für diese SSD: SanDisk Ultra II SSD 960GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 199€ für ein knappes TB ist ein Wort...



Meine Güte! 
Vor 12 Monaten habe ich genauso viel für 500 GB bezahlt


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Air Zuker Ultra Mini 5600mAh Externer Akku Powerbank für 6,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Download] DuckTales: Remastered [iOS] für 0,99€ @ itunes.apple.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guitar Hero Live inkl. 1 Gitarren Controller [PS4 / Xbox One] für 59,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sandisk Cruzer Ultra 64GB USB 3.0 (R: bis 100 MB/s & W.: bis 50 MB/s) für 15€ @ Saturn.de


> Wer 2 Sticks bestellt kann noch den 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein einlösen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon Fire TV (neue Version) mit 4K Ultra HDfür 85€ @ euronics.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Iron Man – Trilogie [Blu-ray] für 8€ / DVD für 6 € @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rise of the Tomb Raider [Xbox One] für 40,95€ @ coolshop.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Laut Coolshop ist die Spielsprache auf Deutsch.
> Verpackungssprache ist Englisch.


----------



## Shona (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Schnäppchen: NVIDIA SHIELD + Fernbedienung 169,99€


Das ist das Android TV Gerät ....Könntet ihr das vll hinschreiben?
War nämlich gerade etwas irritiert das es für das Tablet eine Fernbedienung gibt.


----------



## killer89 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Preis für GTA V ist bei Steam jetzt nicht der Knaller... bei Amazon kostets genauso viel, interessanter wirds aber mit den Zusätzen, z.B. der hier: Grand Theft Auto V - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Günstiger als Steam, wenn ich mich nicht täusche 

MfG


----------



## Icedaft (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Grand Theft Auto V Rockstar Digital Download CD Key - Grand Theft Auto


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktion beendet...


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute ist die EVGA GTX 980Ti bei ZackZack im Angebot, sowie die Logitech G502 Maus.
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[Download] Starwars Battlefront (PS4) für 34,99€ @ playstation.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Die Deluxe-Edition kostet 39,99€
> Die Sonderangebote gelten vom 27-12-2015 bis zum 00:00am GMT 08-01-2016
> Durch Account-Sharing könnt ihr das Spiel dann sogar noch mit einem Freund teilen.









Das neue Amazon Fire TV mit 4K Ultra HD nur für kurze Zeit 84,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pronounta (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein Mastercase 5 für 80€ 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
Und dann noch ohne Versandkosten 
Wer ein neues Gehäuse will, kann zugreifen


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Western Digital Elements Desktop schwarz 5TB (USB 3.0) für 129€:
Western digital WDBWLG0050HBK-EESN 5TB von expert Technomarkt


----------



## D4nyx (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Razer BlackWidow Chroma ab 17 Uhr im Angebot bei Amazon

Amazon Angebot Razer BlackWidow Chroma


----------



## chewara (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Ein Mastercase 5 für 80€
> 
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> Und dann noch ohne Versandkosten
> Wer ein neues Gehäuse will, kann zugreifen



Gibt's auch bei Notebooksbilliger.de für 79,99


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Avatar – Extended Collector´s Edition: [3x Blu-ray] mit Fanbuch für 12,99€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dell P2714H – 27″ Full HD IPS Monitor mit Pivot Funktion für 199€ @ Redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LG
Monitor 29" AH-IPS 21:9 "29UM67-P" 299€ 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## XeT (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Handy-Doppelpost


----------



## XeT (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> [Download] Starwars Battlefront (PS4) für 34,99€ @ playstation.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die von deinem,Ebay-Post sollte man eher sperren. 10core PC oO
4 Kerne CPU+6Kerne GPU


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Post wurde dementsprechend angepasst. Danke für den Hinweis 

10 Kerne verkaufen sich anscheinend besser? 





Blu-rays wie Robocop, Phantom Kommando, Die Fliege, Fight Club, 28 Days/Weeks Later für je 4,97€ + 5€ Versand @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Philips BDP2385 – 3D Blu-ray Player + The Wolf of Wall Street (Blu-ray) für 77€ @ Comtech.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sandisk SSD Plus mit 120GB für 38,45€ bei Conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei Conrad.de gibt es die Sandisk SSD Plus mit 120GB aktuell für 44€, abzüglich des 5,55€ Newsletter Gutscheins bezahlt ihr 38,45€. Mit Sofortüberweisung gibt es den Versand gratis oder ihr holt den Artikel in einer Filiale ab. Neukunden erhalten ihrer erste Lieferung gratis.
> Gutscheincode mit 10minutemail anfordern: 10 Minute Mail





> Gibts auch bei MEDIMAX für 39,99


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

32GB DDR3 1600Mhz für 135€ und Gratislieferung bei Amazon
Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (PV332G160C9QK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Illuminati (Dan Brown) [eBook] gratis @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bis 14.01.2016 gibt es über Amazon.de das eBook von Dan Brown – Illuminati gratis zum Download
> 
> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *3D7NNR39*


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Cyberport gibts momentan die LTE-Version vom Moto G (2.Generation) für 119€
https://www.cyberport.de/motorola-m...arz-android-5-0-smartphone-A406-12M_1435.html


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Brother HL-L8250CDN Farblaserdrucker (A4, Netzwerk, Duplex) + 50€ Cashback



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


50€ Cashback


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

RealPowerbank PB-6K, 6000mAh für 9€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Samsung Galaxy S6 32 GB (alle Farben) für 399€ (evtl. + 1,99€) @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei MediaMarkt.de gibt es gerade 100€ Neujahrsbonus auf alle Samsung Galaxy S6
> Die 100 € werden automatisch im Warenkorb abgezogen. Die Aktion läuft bis zum 11.01.
> Bei der Lieferung in die Filiale entfallen die Versandkosten, ansonsten + 1,99€







Sandisk Ultra microSDXC 128 GB für 34€ (evtl. + 1,99€ Versand) @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Beim Versand in die Filiale entfallen die Versandkosten, ansonsten + 1,99€
> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein.


----------



## Lude969 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Powerbank is zu empfehlen hab ich seit 6 Monaten im einsatz. Vorallem der preis ist super. Einziger nachteil. Ich brauch 5-6 Stunden um das teil komplett zu laden. Ach und die anzeige ist sehr ungenau. Bis die erste LED weggeht dauert ewig und bei den letzten 2 geht's Ruck zuck


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Marantz SR5010 für 599€ @ cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Iron Man Trilogie (Blu-ray) für 8€ @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













Intenso Memory Center/Point 4TB, USB 3.0 für 99€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











microSDXC-Karte 64 GB Samsung Pro Class 10, UHS-I inkl. SD-Adapter @ conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Conrad verkauft die Samsung microSDXC Pro mit 64GB für 29,99€. Mithilfe des 5,55€-Newsletter-Gutscheins zahlt ihr nur ~24,44€.
> 10minutemail.com


----------



## XeT (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim PCGH-Performance-PC Fury-X-Edition V2

Kann es kein Tomb Raider aus der Nvidia-Aktion geben. 
Bei der Fury x gibt es eigentlich BattleFront aber auch das gibt es nicht zum PC. Warum das so ist Weis wohl nur alternate. Aber wohl ein zusätzlicher Grund warum die Nvidias besser laufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls die Sitzung mal wieder länger dauert: Wenko Toilettenpapierhalter mit Smartphone Ablage für 15,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King Aftermoon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jade Empire kostenlos? Der Link lässt sich nicht mal laden


----------



## Doppel-H (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



King Aftermoon schrieb:


> Jade Empire kostenlos? Der Link lässt sich nicht mal laden



Das dachte ich auch zuerst...
Mit "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert es (bei mir mittlere Maustaste).
Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch einfach Origin starten und es direkt von dort aus laden.

Ich habe dieses geniale Spiel zwar schon, aber nicht als "Special Edition".
Danke EA!

Gruß Doppel-H


----------



## D4nyx (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute ab 17 Uhr als Primemitglied sonst 1730 Uhr bei Amazon die Razer BlackWidow Chroma.


----------



## -angeldust- (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Falls die Sitzung mal wieder länger dauer: Wenko Toilettenpapierhalter mit Smartphone Ablage für 15,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



herrlicher post bautzi!
du findest echt die tollsten sachen. 
sowas brauche ich. das is lebensnotwendig!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*


Geiler "Shice", oder? 
Frohes Neues -angeldust-!


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eine Razer Mamaba TE für 50€ wär ja super, aber natürlich schon fast alles weg im Razerstore


----------



## DannyL (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tja, die netten Sachen im Razer-Store schon weg, wenn die Aktion mal nicht nach hinten los geht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tom & Jerry – The Ultimate Classic Collection (12 DVDs) für 12€ @ thalia.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also die Razer-Aktion, hat mir als treuer Kundschaft dort, schon etwas von einem faden Beigeschmack hinterlassen. Sorry aber beim Hersteller direkt, wirklich alle interessanten Artikel nichtmehr lieferbar? Dann können sie sich solche Rabattaktionen auch gleich schenken. Ich war wirklich nicht wählerisch und interessiert, trotzdem - Soundbar's, ausverkauft - Headsets, ausverkauft - Mäuse, ausverkauft - Tastaturen, ausverkauft... sogar mit Bekleidung habe ich es versucht, ausverkauft! Hallo? Die stellen das Zeug her und werden doch auch entsprechende Mengen besorgen können! Nö, also bei allem was recht ist, bei mir hat sich die Marke damit keinen Gefallen getan! Habe mich etwa 1 Stunde im Store rumgetrieben, nur um festzustellen, das ich nur den Billigramsch noch kaufen kann - wenn überhaupt. Beim nächstenmal Razer, bitte etwas mehr vorrätig haben oder bleiben lassen! Danke!


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS MG278Q für 449,90€
ASUS MG278Q LED Gaming Monitor 27" HDMI MHL DVI DP 1ms Schwarz 1440p Pivot USB | eBay


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Space Jam mit Michael Jordan und Bill Murray (Bluray) für 5€ @ Amazon Prime



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Kein Bock auf olle Schlüpper?  => HEAD Basic Boxershorts 8-Pack für 23,99€ @ AllStar-Sport.eu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







MEDION LIFE P85044 MD 87180 Wireless LAN WLAN Internet-Radio DLNA UPnP DAB+ UKW für 69,99€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







JBL Flip 3 Blue*tooth-Laut*spre*cher für 79€ @ portawest-aktionen.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vhailor (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Soundbar's, ausverkauft - Headsets, ausverkauft - Mäuse, ausverkauft - Tastaturen, ausverkauft... sogar mit Bekleidung habe ich es versucht, ausverkauft! Hallo? Die stellen das Zeug her und werden doch auch entsprechende Mengen besorgen können! Nö, also bei allem was recht ist, bei mir hat sich die Marke damit keinen Gefallen getan! Habe mich etwa 1 Stunde im Store rumgetrieben, nur um festzustellen, das ich nur den Billigramsch noch kaufen kann - wenn überhaupt. Beim nächstenmal Razer, bitte etwas mehr vorrätig haben oder bleiben lassen! Danke!



Wow, danke für die Info! Razer hätte ich eh nie gekauft, aber so eine Aktion ist dann wirklich das allerletzte - dann lieber sein lassen. So rutscht die Firma in meiner ohnehin schon nicht positiven Wahrnehmung doch glatt noch weiter nach unten. Auch nicht schlecht, so kann man Razer gleich gänzlich ignorieren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SanDisk Ultra microSDHC 32GB bis zu 80 MB/Sek Class 10 Speicherkarte + SD-Adapter für 9€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bautzner, der Gutscheincode kann nicht mit diesem Produkt eingelöst werden steht im Warenkorb :/


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Vorteilspack ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar, daher funktioniert auch der Gutscheincode nicht mehr. Jedoch gibt es gegen diese lästigen Hipsterbärte noch den Wilkinson Sword Hydro 5 Groomer für 6,95€ mit dem Gutscheincode *HY5GROOMER*. Nicht-Prime-Kunden müssten ein billiges Buch mitbestellen. Der Gutschein geht nur 1x pro Amazon-Account. 


Ab dem 20.01. gibt es bei MediaMarkt.de wieder eine Aktion bei der ihr 3 ausgewählte Games für 49€ bekommt.
 Die Aktion bezieht sich auf folgende Konsolen: PS4, PS3, PC, Xbox One

 Es kann natürlich auch Konsolenübergreifend kombiniert werden.
 Zur Auswahl werden sicherlich nicht die aktuellsten Spiele stehen, aber einige interessante Titel sind immer dabei.
 Ob die Aktion auch Online verfügbar sein wird ist noch nicht bekannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Mechanische Gaming-Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung „Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid-I CHERRY MX Brown“ für 55€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf Amazon.fr gibt es derzeit die Pentax K-3 + SMC Pentax-DA 35mm F2.4 AL für 699,62 € inkl VSK noch für gut 10 Stunden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die rapid I gleich gekauft ich hasse my dealz


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Die rapid I gleich gekauft ich hasse my dealz



Es gibt ja zum Glück Alternativen! Wie z.B.: Hamster.cc


----------



## XyZaaH (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zum Glück Alternativen! Wie z.B.: Hamster.cc


Neiiiin ;(


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[Download] Runtastic Pro [Android] für 0,10€ @ play.google.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






POWERFIX® Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste ab 21.1. für 7,99€ @ LIDL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Quadral QUINTAS 5000 II 5.0 Surround-System für 224,99€ @ Cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nexus 6 64GB blau/weiß für 370€ @ motorola.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Mit dem Gutscheincode: *DEWELCOME10* reduziert sich der Preis um 10€








SanDisk Ultra Fit 64GB USB-Flash-Laufwerk USB 3.0 für 17€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das mit THE WITCHER 2 ist ne Totale verarsche. Die wollen deine Kreditkarte usw , für nen Kostenloses Spiel.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Matrix - Trilogie auf Bluray für 13,99€ @ Saturn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sandisk Ultra microSDXC mit 128GB Class 10 / U1 inkl. SD-Adapter für 40€ versandkostenfrei @ MediaMarkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Batman – The Dark Knight Trilogy [Blu-ray] für 13,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wer kein Prime-Kunde ist, zahlt unter 29€ Warenwert 3€ Versandkosten. Die Versandkosten lassen sich sparen, indem man ein günstiges Buch dazubestellt.






Microsoft Surface Pro 4 (i5 128GB / 4GB RAM) für 899€ @ MediaMarkt (portawest-aktionen.de)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meldryt (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin ich blind oder seh ich bei dem Mediamarkt Deal keine WiiU Spiele


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Meldryt schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder seh ich bei dem Mediamarkt Deal keine WiiU Spiele



Nein bist Du nicht. Sind wirklich keine WiiU Spiele dabei...




Damit unterbiete ich Hamster.cc:  16GB (2x 8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-RAM 1600 MHz PC3-12800 CL9 Kit für 61€ @ cyberport.de


> Crucial Ballistix Aktion zur Dreamhack 2016.
> 
> Nur bis zum 24. Februar 2016 ausgewählte Aktionsmodelle zum Aktionspreis während der Dreamhack 2016. Also jetzt zuschlagen und den PC aufrüsten !!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 5€ über den https://www.cyberport.de/newsletter abstauben um auf den Preis zu kommen. 10 Minute Mail








LG 55UF6859 (55″ UHD, Triple-Tuner, Wi-Fi, DLNA) für 697€ @ Saturn.de bis Montag um 9!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Mit dem Newsletter-Gutschein kann man noch 5€ Sparen.


----------



## Rayken (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Meldryt schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder seh ich bei dem Mediamarkt Deal keine WiiU Spiele



Die Werbung in der Zeitung ist auch irreführend. Da steht halt nur 3 Games für 49€. Aber das da nicht das gesamte Sortiment gemeint ist, sondern anscheinend nur eine Auswahl davon. Ich nehme mal die Auswahl bezieht sich nur auf die abgebildeten...

Hab dann mal Online 3 Spiele in den Warenkorb gepackt. Preis wurde nicht auf 49€ runter gesetzt. Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein xd. Die 3 Spiele müssen zur Auswahl der 3 für 49€ Spiele gehören.

Also wer extra dafür die Woche zum Media Markt fährt, weil er denkt er bekommt Top aktuelle Spiele günstiger hat sich geschnitten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein Kumpel war auch schon fast daran (als wir aus dem Mm rausgelatscht kamen und ich das Prospekt in den Flossen hatte) wieder reinzumarschieren.... Dann hat er aber gesehen dass das nur für ältere Titel gilt die eh max 25 Euro kosten...


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fast & Furious – 7 Movie Collection [Blu-ray] für 30€ (evtl. + 1,99€ Versand) @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *MMDreamhack2016.* Bei dem Versand in einer Filiale entfallen die Versandkosten, ansonsten + 1,99€


----------



## Zwoundvierzig (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dieses Schnäppchen wurde hier sicher schon angeführt.
Ich habe gerade mal die MM-Site aufgerufen und da springt mir dies Kleinod entgegen (unsere Empfehlungen für Sie..)
LG 105UC9V LED- & LCD-Fernseher - Media Markt
Hat auch gute Wertungen bekommen (Nadine W.   )

Ernsthaft(er) - für mich eher selten, dass MM solche Luxusgüter anbietet..


----------



## DerMega (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute die 120er und die 1TB SSD von Samsung im Angebot.
43€ für 120GB. Wer noch ne SystemSSD sucht sollte zuschlagen:

Samsung MZ-75E120B/EU EVO 850 interne SSD 120GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sandisk Cruzer Ultra 64GB USB 3.0 (R: bis 100 MB/s & W.: bis 50 MB/s) für 15€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wer gleich 2 Sticks bestellt, kann noch den 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein einlösen und landet somit bei 12,50€ pro Stick.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

-----


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Noch 12 Stunden! Crucial BX200 SSD mit 240GB für 54,99€ @ amazon.de!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Noch 12 Stunden! Crucial BX200 SSD mit 240GB für 54,99€ @ amazon.de!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es bei anderen Händlern sogar billiger und nach Ende der Aktion wahrscheinlich nicht teurer als für den Aktionspreis von Amazn


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber nicht Versandkostenfrei! 





Bluetooth 4.1 In-Ear-Kopfhörer inkl. Mikrofon für 9,99€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *AEAJTNIN*







Black Weekend bei notebooksbiller.de! Lenovo IdeaPad Y700-15ISK, Core i5-6300HQ Quad-Core bis 3,2GHz, GTX 960M, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 15,6″ Full HD IPS, beleuchtete Tastatur für 764,15€ @ Notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *BLACK4*





> Alternativ auch in 17,3″ ebenfalls für 764,15€






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde immer bei Amazon bestellen, selbst wenns Aufpreis bedeutet. Der Service ist es immer wert. Nirgends ist ein Umtausch oder Reklamation so simpel und unkompliziert wie bei Amazon. 
Von daher begrüße ich auch diese Aktionen. 
Danke bautzner für deine Hinweise!


----------



## stoepsel (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde immer bei Amazon bestellen, selbst wenns Aufpreis bedeutet. Der Service ist es immer wert. Nirgends ist ein Umtausch oder Reklamation so simpel und unkompliziert wie bei Amazon.
> Von daher begrüße ich auch diese Aktionen.
> Danke bautzner für deine Hinweise!



Keine Chance.... Von mir wird der Laden boykottiert!!! Oder wieso denkst du, müssen die Mitarbeiter da laufend auf die Strasse gehen, damit sich ihre Arbeitsbedingungen  verbessern!?


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Exklusiv auf Amazon UK!!!!  Call of Duty: Black Ops III SteelBook für die PS4! für 29,80€ inkl VSK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octobit (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHz CL9 8Gb Kit nur 29,99€ bei Mindfactory.

8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_____


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Keine Chance.... Von mir wird der Laden boykottiert!!! Oder wieso denkst du, müssen die Mitarbeiter da laufend auf die Strasse gehen, damit sich ihre Arbeitsbedingungen  verbessern!?



Sie gehen auf die Straße weil sie ihrer Meinung nach zu wenig Gehalt bekommen, dabei bekommen Sie schon mehr als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS Strix R9 380X Gaming, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort für 223,99€ @ hardwareversand.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt man mit dem 5€ Newsletter Gutschein





> 10 Minute Mail








Yamaha YHT-1810 Heimkino 5.1 + Sub 6 X 100 WATT für 299€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







HP ENVY 13-d020ng (Core i5-6200U, Intel HD 520 Grafik, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 13,3″ Full-HD IPS-Display, Win 10) für 806,56€ @ HP.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *NBIGIVEME5HP*
> Zusätzlich gibt es GRID Autosport, SMITE und Counter-Strike: Global Offensive dazu als Download.








Blu-ray Aktion: 6 Blu-rays für 36,94€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei amazon.de gibt es gerade 2 verschiedene Film-Aktionen die sich miteinadner kombinieren lassen.
> Dabe könnte es sich um einen Fehler handeln.
> Zum einen gibt es gerade die Aktion, dass ihr 4 Blu-rays für 30€ bekommt.
> Zum anderen gibt es eine Filmfest-Aktion bei der ihr 10€ Rabatt ab 49€ Bestellwert erhaltet.
> ...






Logitech G930 Wireless Gaming Headset für 75€ inkl. VSK auf Amazon UK!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Logitech M705 Wireless Laser Maus für 24,59€ bei Amazon.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLexi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

XFX
Grafikkarte 1090 MHz, 8 GB GDDR5 "AMD Radeon™ R9 390X Black"

Für 349,- Enten...

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aerocool Midi-Tower ATX "DS 200 Lite Edition" @ ZackZack Alternate bis Mittwoch um 9!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Humble Ubisoft Bundle [Steam/Uplay] ab 1$ @ humblebundle.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Es gibt wieder ein neues Humble Bundle. Deses Mal mit Tom Clancy’s Spielen.
> Das Bundle läuft für 2 Wochen und es kommen noch Spiele hinzu.
> *Ab 1$ erhaltet ihr:*
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Steam)
> ...


----------



## DeaD-A1m (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ein bisschen spät dran bin mit der Nachricht, aber im Origin Store gibts einige Titel im Publisher Sale u.a. mit Star Wars Battlefront für 29,99 in der Standard und 34,99 ub der Deluxe Edition. Die Ultimate Edition kostet 79, 99. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal reinzuschauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute gibts bei Origin Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 aufs Haus


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/publishersale


Die auf's Haus Aktionen poste ich eigentlich immer im Sammelthread für kostenlose Spiele, aber kann dies hier auch nachreichen. *


Need for Speed™ Most Wanted*
Gratis bei Origin's auf's Haus Aktion!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nur für kurze Zeit verfügbar!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt  

Aber da NFS ja kein kostenloses Spiel ist, passt es besser hier. Ist eben eine Aktion


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ok, ist gefixt. 


Bei Sony PSN gibts auch eine EA Aktion!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z.B.:
*Angebot der Woche: (bis 10.02.2016)*



Just Cause 3 
Just Cause 3 XL Edition 

Ab heute gibt es neue Angebote im Playstation Store!


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Die auf's Haus Aktionen poste ich eigentlich immer im Sammelthread für kostenlose Spiele, aber kann dies hier auch nachreichen.



Ist nicht schlecht, dass das hier auch gepostet wird. In das Unterforum das deinen Sammelthread beinhaltet schaue ich vielleicht max. einmal im Monat rein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS MG278Q LED Gaming Monitor (27“ 2560 x 1440 TN matt, 144Hz, 1ms, 1000:1, 350 cd/m², HDMI 2.0 + HDMI 1.4 + DP, AMD Free-Sync, Pivot + Swivel) für 419,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Für die, die gern mit Gummis Gas geben:    120er-Pack Playboy Kondome mit 2 Sorten für 17,98€ @ groupon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







[Download] Counter-Strike Complete [Steam] für 6,99€ @ steampowered.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston HyperX Savage 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-2800 MHz für 72,50€ (inkl. Versand):
https://www.hitmeister.de/product/311320717/


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PHILIPS 65PUS7600 LED TV mit dreiseitigem Ambilight (Flat, 65 Zoll, UHD 4K, 3D, SMART TV) für 1999€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Samsung Evo microSDHC mit 32GB Class 10 / U1 inkl. SD-Adapter für 8€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Apple Watch – z.B.: Sport 42 mm mit Alu-Gehäuse für 379,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Microsoft Xbox One 500GB für 259,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Seagate Expansion Desktop 4TB (USB 3.0, 3,5“, ausbaubar) für 95€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






2x HDMI 1.3 Kabel (1,8m) für 1€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Freak (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Caseking hat den I7 6700K im Angebot - 344,90€


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

2x Teufel Move In-Ear-Kopfhörer für 79€ @ teufel.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei teufel.de gibt es gerade beim Kauf der Teufel Movie bzw. iMove  In-Ear-Kopfhörer ein zweites Paar In-Ear-Kopfhörer (für Android und  Windows Phone) gratis dazu.
> 
> Die Aktion gilt mit dem Gutscheincode: *PD4-WL7-MA2*


----------



## -Cryptic- (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur als Randinfo zu den aktuell auf der Site verlinkten "Steam Premium Keys" für 2,95€:
Lasst lieber die Finger davon. Habe 2,95 bezahlt und dafür ein Spiel im Wert von 1,90 bekommen. Toller Deal. 
Dasselbe bei zwei Freunden von mir. Einer bekam als "Premium Key" sogar ein Spiel welches nur 0,65€ kostet. Perfekt. 
Das nur als Warnung falls jemand damit liebäugelt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[Download] Command and Conquer The Ultimate Collection [ORIGIN] für 4,46€ @ Amazon.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Für diesen Deal benötigt ihr:*
> • Eine US-Adresse (kann kostenlos auf borderlinx.com erstellt werden.) oder per Fakenamegenerator. Wählt am besten einen Staat, der keine Steuern auf digitale Güter erhebt. (z.B.Florida oder Chicago)
> • Eine Kreditkarte (deutsche Kreditkarte genügt)
> 
> ...


----------



## hundElungE (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Nur als Randinfo zu den aktuell auf der Site verlinkten "Steam Premium Keys" für 2,95€:
> Lasst lieber die Finger davon. Habe 2,95 bezahlt und dafür ein Spiel im Wert von 1,90 bekommen. Toller Deal.
> Dasselbe bei zwei Freunden von mir. Einer bekam als "Premium Key" sogar ein Spiel welches nur 0,65€ kostet. Perfekt.
> Das nur als Warnung falls jemand damit liebäugelt.




Hier dasselbe, 2,95€ für den "premium key" gegeben und ein Spiel für 0,90cent bekommen.
Für 2,29€ gäbe es bei steam sogar die deluxe edition mit 7 DLC´s .
Sehr, sehr schlau und geschäftsmännisch von Gamesrocket 

Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Sehr, sehr schlau und geschäftsmännisch von Gamesrocket



Das wäre dann aber Betrug! Und somit eine Straftat.


----------



## hundElungE (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

JA bieten die solche random keys immer an, oder nur heute bzw. jetzt zum steamsale?


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warum kauft Ihr auch bei Gamesrocket, die sind ja nicht mal wirklich günstig. G2A ist doch die bessere alternative. 99 Cent für einen Premium Key ist doch ganz Nett.


----------



## -Cryptic- (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ne, die Randoms wären ja auch billiger gewesen. 
Sind schon die (angeblichen) Premium-Keys gewesen. Kriegst aber nur billigsten Schrott den man von dem Betrag 1-2x selbst kaufen könnte. Nur wer will das schon?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist doch  logisch, warum sollten sie wertvollere Keys zu günstig verkaufen? 
Mit dem random (premium) keys werden einfach nur keys verkauft, die sonst niemand kaufen will.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus ZenPad S 8.0 für 199,83€ @ Amazon.it



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octobit (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

---kleiner Fehler---


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Xbox One 1TB Elite (1TB SSHD + Elite Controller) für 424€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein.






Stronghold Crusader HD für 1.99€ für knappe 20 Stunden auf Steam!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Stronghold Crusader Extreme ist auch mit enthalten.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber ich wusste jetzt nicht wo das sonst reinpasst 

Ich hab den Artikel schon vor einer Woche gemeldet und es hat sich noch nichts getan.
Vielleicht melden noch ein paar andere das der Artikel falsch gekennzeichnet ist.
Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2 - 12�mm: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Icedaft (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ob der Funkenflug für eine ausreichende Belüftung sorgt?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fiio Fujiyama E06 Kopfhörerverstärker für 16,90€ @ favorio.com bis 24 Uhr!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Zudem lassen sich noch 5€ Sparen indem man den Gutschein aus dem Newsletter nimmt!





> via 10 Minute Mail









Der Pate – The Godfather Trilogy: Coppola Restoration [4x Blu-ray] für 15,98€ @ zavvi.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *ZVC5
> *Zahlt am besten in Pfund!





> Deutsche Tonspur ist vorhanden!








Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 4GB (PC3-12800, CL9, 240-polig, DDR3-RAM) für 16,49€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Lohnt sich nur wenn man 2 Riegel nimmt!


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BIGtec 10m CAT.5e Ethernet LAN Patchkabel für 2,70€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Western Digital Elements Portable 1,5TB für 54,99€ @ Saturn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt Ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter Gutschein





> 10 Minute Mail








Google Chromecast Audio für 33€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lenovo Ideapad 100s (11,6'' HD glare, Intel Z3735F, 2GB RAM, 32GB intern, microSD + HDMI, 7h Akkulaufzeit, 1kg, lüfterlos, Windows 10) für 154,88€ @ Amazon.co.uk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Hinweis:*
> Ihr benötigt eine Kreditkarte, Login mit dt. Accountdaten. Zahlt in Pfund, da der Amazon-Wechselkurs nicht so gut ist.
> Beachtet bitte, dass es sich um eine QWERTY-Tastatur handelt (ggf.  mit Tastaturaufklebern behelfen) und ihr benötigt einen  Steckdosenadapter (UK auf DE) (ca. 2€)


----------



## Vhailor (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Google Chromecast Audio für 33€ @ eBay.de
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gabs am WE zusammen mit Chromecast 2.0 für 55 Euro - DAS war ein gutes Angebot. Gleich mal zugeschlagen. Zumal ich eh einen 55 Euro Gutschein von Saturn da hatte.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Gabs am WE zusammen mit Chromecast 2.0 für 55 Euro - DAS war ein gutes Angebot. Gleich mal zugeschlagen. Zumal ich eh einen 55 Euro Gutschein von Saturn da hatte.



Mit einem 55€ Gutschein auch kein Wunder! 




50€ Xbox Live Guthaben + Orphan Black – Season 1 (Stream) für 39,99€ @ wuaki.tv



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Stanley Kubrick Collection [Blu-ray] für 22,99€ @ Amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Microsoft Office 2016 Home and Student Vollversion Lizenz Key für 31,99€ @ rakuten.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *HVRF42*


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Better Call Saul - Staffel 1 Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Mortal Kombat XL (PS4 / Xbox One) für 37.10€ @ TheGameCollection.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *DEADCOOL*
> Bezahlt in Pfund.








Grundig 55 VLX 8573 BP Fernseher 139 cm (55 Zoll) 4K Ultra HD LED-TV, 800 Hz, Triple Tuner, WLAN, Smart TV für 699€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Dell Professional P2416D (23,8“ WQHD IPS matt, 300cd/m², 1.000:1, HDMI + DP, 4x USB) für 204,89€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Original-80 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hallo PCGH`ler 

schaut mal beim aktuellen Humble Bundle vorbei, da gibts ein  paar verlockende Indie Perlen.

Humble Indie Bundle 16 (pay what you want and help charity)

 Dabei sind u.a. "Never Alone", "Trine 3" und "Sunless Sea". Zum Zeitpunkt des Posts lag der Bundle Preis noch um die 7,80€. Da war Sunless Sea im letzten SteamSale glaub ich schon teurer.

Vielleicht ist ja Interesse vorhanden
Tschau


----------



## chewara (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung MZ-75E1T B/EU EVO 85  interne SSD 1TB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Samsung  EVO 850 interne SSD 1TB für *245€*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH`ler
> 
> schaut mal beim aktuellen Humble Bundle vorbei, da gibts ein  paar verlockende Indie Perlen.
> 
> ...



Danke, habe ich in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist das Angebot der 850 Evo 120GB schon vorüber oder stimmt der Link einfach nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist das Angebot der 850 Evo 120GB schon vorüber oder stimmt der Link einfach nicht?



Das Angebot ist anscheinend vorbei, komisch aber, dass Notebooksbilliger sowas als Deal des Tages anpreist und nachher wieder lagernd zum regulären Preis verkauft.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zyxel NAS 520 2-Bay inkl. 6TB WD Red ( 2 x 3 TB) für 299€ @ Notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vom 28.2.-01.03 komplett kostenloser Zugang zu allen Inhalten @ video2brain.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sandisk Cruzer Ultra USB 3.0 (R: bis 100 MB/s & W.: bis 50 MB/s) 32GB für 9,99€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 Standlautsprecher für 79,99€ / Stück @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Weißer Schreibtisch „Student“ 120/76/55 cm für 40€ @ Moemax.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein.









Canon EOS 1200D Kit 18-55 mm Canon DC III + Kamera Tasche + 8GB SD Karte für 299€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Seagate Expansion Desktop 5TB, USB 3.0 für 125€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - SchnÃ¤ppchen: Speicher-Blitzangebote u. a. 9:30 Samsung 850 PRO 512 GB u. 10:00 Transcend SSD370S 256 GB - Seagate Expansion Portable 4TB heute fÃ¼r 134,90â‚¬ - Logitech G920 bis 9:00 fÃ¼r 247â‚¬ - Far Cry Primal GRATIS zu ASUS Radeon R9 & GeForce GT


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PHILIPS 55PUK4900/12 LED TV, 55 Zoll, UHD 4K für 599€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Yamaha NS-50F 2-Wege Bassreflex Standlautsprecher (Paar) für 132,58 € @ Amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beats By Dre Powerbeats2 Wireless für 118,28€ inkl VSK 
Preis mit Gutscheincode: B628-03GS29 


Samsung 850 Pro 1TB Basic für 375,28€ inkl VSK 
Preis mit Gutscheincode: 3306-01YS29 




Canon EOS 1200D Kit 18-55mm IS II grau für 299,29€ 
Honor 7 LTE + Dual-SIM für 279,29€ inkl VSK 
Sony Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact LTE für 332,38€ inkl VSK 
Honor 5X LTE + Dual-SIM für 202,28€ inkl VSK 
Trekstor Surftab Duo W1 für 202,28€ inkl VSK 
Motorola Moto G 2. Gen LTE für 114,28€ 
WD Red WD30EFRX 3TB für 102,28€ 





Sony SmartWatch 2 SW2 (Metallarmband) für 59€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

2x Jamo S 626 Standlautsprecher in Esche schwarz für 189€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS GeForce Turbo GTX 970 OC + The Division + Far Cry Primal für 299€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Silicon Power SSD S60 mit 240GB und 5 Jahren Garantie (7mm / MLC) für 59,44€ @ Conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5,55€ Newsletter-Gutschein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ihr erhaltet 2 weitere Jahre Garantie (= 5 Jahre) mittels Produktregistrierung.








Titanfall (Xbox One) für 4,99€ (evtl. + 4,99€ Versand) @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei der Abholung in der Filiale entfallen die Versandkosten, ansonsten + 4,99€. Wäre damit immer noch günstig. Der Season Pass, damit Ihr alle DLC für das Game bekommt , ist derzeit kostenlos!


----------



## Rayken (5. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> ASUS GeForce Turbo GTX 970 OC + The Division + Far Cry Primal für 299€ @ eBay.de
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheint aber ne GTX 970 mini zu sein, die PCB Platine ist ja auch kleiner als ne normale GTX 970


----------



## NuVirus (5. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In dem einem Bild sieht es so aus als ob die Platine wirklich klein ist und der Lüfter hinten so besser die Luft ziehen kann da kein PCB davor ist.
Ist das jetzt eine allgemeine Aktion das Division und Far Cry als Bundle für die GTX 970 und höher gibt?

Für nen kompaktes Gehäuse durchaus sinnvoll da die Warme Luft direkt nach draußen kommt, Frage ist halt die Lautstärke.

OCen würde ich da eh ned so viel da stört das kleine PCB auch ned.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rayken schrieb:


> Scheint aber ne GTX 970 mini zu sein, die PCB Platine ist ja auch kleiner als ne normale GTX 970



Nope! Die Mini ist 170mm kurz, diese hier ist 264mm lang und somit länger als die Normale (241mm).

Bei Mindfactory gibts das Spiele Bundle auch. Kommt wohl auf den Händler an.

Die 970er lassen sich aber generell sehr gut übertakten. Lautstärke ist Einstellungssache, entweder im Treiber oder per Tool. 

Ist aber nicht die günstigste! Mittlerweile gibt es die 970 mit Werks OC für 278,97€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Mindfactory.de!
4096MB PNY GeForce GTX 970 XLR8 OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Seagate Expansion Portable 2TB (2,5", USB 3.0) - ausbaubar und PS4-kompatibel - für 69€ versandkostenfrei @ Mediamarkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Medion Akoya E6415 mit Core i5-5200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 15,6 Zoll IPS Full-HD matt für 542,88€ @ Amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dexter – Die komplette Serie (32x Blu-ray) für 62,98€ @ Amazon.it



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Alle Staffeln besitzen laut Blu-ray-Disc.de eine Deutsche Tonspur


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lexar JumpDrive S45 mit 128GB USB 3.0 (R.: 144 MB/s & W.: 58 MB/s) für 26,98€ @ mymemory.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *LEXAR20*










Western Digital Elements Portable 1,5TB für 54,99€ @ Saturn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Preis gilt mit 5€-Newsletter-Gutschein. Abzugreifen mit 10 Minute Mail


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das neue Amazon Fire TV mit 4K Ultra HD für 84,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS GTX 970 Strix für 329€ inkl. "Far Cry Primal" und "The Division" bei Notebooksbillger, bis zum 20. März (solange der Vorrat reicht) 

Aktuell gehen die 970er bei 350€ los (ohne Spiel). Lohnt sich also


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ASUS GTX 970 Strix für 329€ inkl. "Far Cry Primal" und "The Division" bei Notebooksbillger, bis zum 20. März (solange der Vorrat reicht)
> 
> Aktuell gehen die 970er bei 350€ los (ohne Spiel). Lohnt sich also



Cooler Tipp, hab eich auch in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt. Danke.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Intenso Externe Festplatte 8.9 cm (3.5 ) 8 TB Memory Center Schwarz USB 3.0 für 219,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











Tagesangebot 14.3.-20.3.
ELAC Debut S10 für 229€ | ELAC Debut S10 EQ für 419€ | ELAC Debut S12 EQ für 559€ @ hidden-audio.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

___


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Canon EOS M3 Systemkamera (24 Megapixel, APS-C CMOS-Sensor, WiFi, NFC, Full-HD) inkl. EF-M 18-55 mm IS STM Objektiv und Premium-Zubehör-Kit (Kamera-Jacket, Leder-Trageriemen und 16 GB SD-Karte) für 352€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Pate – The Godfather Trilogy: Coppola Restoration [4x Blu-ray] für 16,19€ @ zavvi.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wer Neukunde ist, kann mit dem Gutscheincode *welcome* noch 10% sparen. Zahlt am besten in Pfund. Deutsche Tonspur ist vorhanden





> *Die Box enthält:*
> Der Pate (USA 1971, 168 min., FSK 16)
> Der Pate – Teil II (USA 1974, 192 min., FSK 16)
> Der Pate – Teil III (USA 1990, 163 min., FSK 16)


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dieses Wochenende ist die Borderlands Reihe bei Steam im Angebot.
Das Triple Pack kann man jetzt auch kaufen, wenn man es schon teileweise hat und bezahlt nur noch was fehlt. 
Jetzt bekomme ich The Pre-Sequel für 4,80€  stadt der 15,99 wenn ich es einzeln im Angebot kaufen würde.


----------



## darthbomber (19. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da hab ich auch vorhin zugelangt. Borderlands Pre-Sequel für 4,80€...kann man ma mitnehmen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkel-bill (21. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei ASUS gibt es jetzt eine Cash-Back Aktion, auf ausgewählte Komponenten, Perepherie oder Notebooks. Alternativ kann man sich auch Need 4 Speed sichern: 

Bis zu 5  Euro Cashback oder Need for Speed gratis | Republic of Gamers Deutschland - Die ASUS Gaming Community


----------



## Pronounta (21. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf zackzack.de gibt es die ROG Gladius für 50€.

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kaspersky Total Security – Multi Device 2016 (5 Geräte, alle Plattformen, 1 Jahr) für 2,54€ @ kaspersky.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Direkt bei Kaspersky (UK) gibt es die Total Security Suite 2016 für umgerechnet 2,54€ bekommen (1,99 Pfund).
> Nutzt dafür den Gutscheincode: *renew5*
> Zahlen könnt ihr via Paypal oder Kreditkarte. *Als Land müsst ihr UK auswählen.*
> Hier könnt ihr euch eine Adresse aus UK generieren.
> ...










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lenovo G70-80 (17,3 Zoll HD+, Intel Core i3-4005U, 1,7GHz, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, Intel HD 4400 Grafik, DVD-Brenner, Bluetooth 4.0 , Wlan ac, HDMI) für 329€ @ Amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (22. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Kaspersky Tipp ist super


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke! Aber leider ist die Promo schon vorbei... -.-

Für alle die FIFA 16 besitzen, EA verschenkt bis heute 19:00 Uhr ein Gold Set!
EA SPORTS FIFA auf Twitter: "A free Gold Pack is now available for 24 hours! Log in to FUT on your console, the web or companion app to claim. #FUTBirthday"


> Inhalte des Sets sind nicht handelbar.
> Deallink führt zur Webapp







Tagesangebot auf Amazon.fr 
Auna MIC-900S USB Kondensator Mikrofon inkl. Spinne (silber) für 55,66 €



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Seagate Expansion Portable 2TB (2,5“, USB 3.0) – ausbaubar und PS4-kompatibel – für 73,99€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein. (via 10 Minute Mail)












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schrumpffolie fehlt, Aktivierungscodes für Online-Bonusinhalte können  fehlen bzw. abgelaufen sein....

Tolles Angebot für ein DRM Spiel.
Ist immerhin 10 € günstiger.
na wenn sich das nicht lohnt...


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[Download] Diablo III [PC Code – Battle.net] / Diablo III: Reaper of Souls [PC Code – Battle.net] für je 9,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (28. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Seagate Expansion Portable 2TB (2,5“, USB 3.0) – ausbaubar und PS4-kompatibel – für 73,99€ @ Saturn.de
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade anscheinend nicht mehr verfügbar, gestern wars noch da, heute wollte ichs kaufen
Der Media Markt Deal damals für 69€ war schon Hammer...

Wenn du nochmal so ein Angebot entdeckst immer her damit.
Werd dann direkt zuschlagen ohne zu überlegen...


*Edit: Heute funktioniert es wieder, hab direkt die HDD in den Warenkorb legen können und
sofort gekauft danke!


ACHTUNG: Die Festplatte die darin enthalten ist dieST2000LM003 ist nicht mit der PS3 intern Kompatibel.
Passt zwar wegen der Bauhöhe, PS3 hängt sich aber bei der Formatierung bei 100% auf.
Nach googlen ist generell keine 2TB Festplatte kompatibel zur PS3. 
Bei 1TB ist Schluss in einigen Fällen maximal 1,5TB. Schade hätte ich mal vorher gegoogelt...
*


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

70% auf alle noch vorrätigen Bücher bei Sternverlag in Düsseldorf.
Ich schätze, es wird nicht mehr viel da sein, aber könnte sich dennoch lohnen. Vor allem im Antiquariat fand ich auch noch vor 2 Wochen ein paar Perlen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LENOVO Ideapad 100-14 (14“ HD glare, Intel N2940, 2GB RAM [erweiterbar], 500GB HDD, HDMI + LAN, Windows 10) für 199€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Es gibt keine Wartungsklappe. Ihr gelangt zu RAM und HDD aber über ein paar Schrauben, indem ihr das Keyboard entnehmt.






Halo 5: Guardians – Limited Edition – [Xbox One] für 29,97€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Zusätzlich kann noch eine Sammelkarte im Wert von 4,99€ in den Warenkorb gelegt werden. Der Preis wird im letzten Bestellschritt abgezogen.








Acer G247HYU LED Backlight Monitor (23,8'' 2.560x1.440 WQHD IPS matt, DisplayPort + HDMI + DVI, 350 cd/m², 6ms Reaktionszeit, 100.000.000:1, EEK B) für 199€ @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Medal of Honor™ Pacific Assault Gratis "Auf's Haus" @origin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nur für kurze Zeit verfügbar


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G bei Mindfactory.de für 199€:
61552 - 4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G bei Mindfactory.de für 199€:
> 61552 - 4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe


völlig überteuerter mist!


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dell Latitude 14 E7440 mit Core i7-4600U, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 14,1 Zoll matt, Win 7/8 Pro, beleuchtete Tastatur, 3 Jahre Garantie, 1,6kg für 599,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Samsung BD-J4500 Blu-ray Player für 45€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Bitdefender Internet Security 2015 (9 Monate) gratis @ bitdefender.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Mad Max PC für 8,54 € + The Ripper DLC @ cdkeys.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5% Gutschein





> Benutzt 10MinuteMail








AKG K 451 faltbarer Bügelkopfhörer für 35€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Star Trek: Stardate Collection – The Movies 1-10 [Blu-ray] für 31€ @ zavvi.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Diverse Xbox 360 Spiele (z.B.: Halo,Halo3 ,Gears of War 3 usw...) für je 5€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Nintendo 3DS XL schwarz/silber für 99€ @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Indiana Jones – The Complete Adventures: Limitiertes Steelbook inkl. Zippo [5 Blu-ray] für 31,99€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein. 10 Minute Mail








Seagate Expansion Portable 2TB (2,5“, USB 3.0) – ausbaubar und PS4-kompatibel – für 69€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Nicht mit der PS3 kompatibel!*





> Die Festplatte kann ausgebaut und in der PS4 verwendet werden.






ASUS Radeon R9 390 DC3OC + Hitman + Far Cry Primal + Gamerswear Goodie ab 302,99 € @ Caseking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Mit Paypal nochmal 2.- € mehr.
> 2% Cashback über Cashee, bei teilen auf Facebook 4%.









SONY Bravia KDL-40R550C, SmartTV 40 Zoll Full HD für 333€ @ real.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 760 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Palit GTX 760 Jetstream für 127,29€ @ MF

Es ist aber nur noch eine auf Lager, also der Preis könnte bald wieder stark steigen


----------



## chewara (6. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HyperX Cloud Gaming Headset fur PC/PS4/Mac schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

HyperX Cloud Gaming Headset für 63,90 €


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - SchnÃ¤ppchen: Nur heute: BenQ 27 Zoll High-End-Gamer-Monitor 449,90â‚¬ - Diablo III und Add-on Reaper of Souls je 9,90â‚¬ - Crucial 8 GB DDR4-2400-RAM 25,00â‚¬ inkl. Versand - OCZ Trion 960-GB-SSD 199â‚¬ - 3 3D-Blu-rays fÃ¼r 30â‚¬ inkl. Versand - Pla


----------



## Rayken (6. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also Diablo III + Addon Reaper of Souls für 10€ wäre mal cool
Das Spiel gibts ja gefühlt schon Ewigkeiten. Für nen 10er beides zusammen könnte ich schon schwach werden


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fallout 4 für 22,80€ mit 5% Gutschein @ cdkeys.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Gutschein kann via 10 Minute Mail auf cdkeys.com abgeholt werden


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> [shoppingguide]
> 
> by PCGH - SchnÃ¤ppchen: Nur heute: ...OCZ Trion 960-GB-SSD 199â‚¬ - 3 3D-Blu-rays fÃ¼r 30â‚¬ inkl. Versand - Pla



War klar. Habe mir ja auch erst gestern eine 480 Gb SSD für 125€ bestellt...


----------



## Rayken (7. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann würd ichs zurück schicken


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.
Die scheint gar nicht so übel zu sein:
OCZ Trion 150 SSD im Test - Verbesserte performance und 15nm TLC Speicher

Und sollte doch mal was sein, beruhigen die dreijährigen  Garantieleistungen samt Vorab-Austausch.

Da auf meine neue SSD eh nur Spiele drauf sollen, wäre es auch völlig egal, ob die beim Schreiben großer Datenmengen irgendwann in der Leistung einbricht.

Aber egal, das bleibt jetzt alles so.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Razer Abyssus 2014 Gaming Maus (3500 dpi, 3 programmierbare Tasten, für Rechts und Linkshänder) schwarz + SteelSeries QcK Gaming Mauspad schwarz für 25€ @ portawest-aktionen.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Onkyo TX-RZ900 (S) 7.2-Kanal Heimkinoreceiver (Dolby Atmos, DTS-X, HDCP 2.2, THX Select2Plus, 200 Watt je Kanal, HiRes Audio, Bluetooth/WiFi/AirPlay, Musikdienste) silber für 1064,26 € @ Amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitzah (10. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die GTX 980 für knapp 600 Euro ist ja ein Witz. Halb so teuer wäre ein Angebot.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SONY KDL-55W807 CSAEP, 139 cm (55 Zoll), 3D, LED TV, SMART TV, EEK: A+, Full-HD, 900 Hz XR, DVB-T, DVB-T2, DVB-C, DVB-S, DVB-S2, Android, WLAN, Flat für 892,-€ Versandkostenfrei @ saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt man mit dem Newslettergutschein. Den Newslettergutschein lässt sich ganz easy via 10 Minute Mail abholen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[shoppingguide]

by PCGH - SchnÃ¤ppchen: Mushkin 480-GB-SSD nur 99,90â‚¬ - Cashback-Aktionen von Asus und MSI - PCGH i7-6700K Overclocking AufrÃ¼st Kit @ 4,5 GHz 799,90â‚¬ - The Division 39,95â‚¬ - Box-Sets & Sammler-Editionen auf Blu-ray reduziert (u. a. Game of Thrones 1-5 S


----------



## chewara (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 98 Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 575€


----------



## Chinaquads (15. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

R9 Fury bei Alternate für 429 €

XFX Radeon R9 Fury Triple Fan, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort


Vorsicht, SPULENFIEPEN ist garantiert bei der Karte -.-


----------



## Pronounta (15. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> R9 Fury bei Alternate für 429 €
> 
> XFX Radeon R9 Fury Triple Fan, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich für 15€ mehr doch eher die Sapphire-Version kaufen, da gibt es kaum Berichte über Spulenfiepen. (Was mich etwas wundert, gibt immerhin keine Custom-Designs/PCBs der R9 Nano, außer die weiße Nano von Asus )

Schade eigentlich, eine R9 Nano für 429€ wäre zu toll gewesen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Neues Netzteil? 




poiu schrieb:


> gibt -10€ Aktion bei Computeruniverse
> 
> Aktionen bei computeruniverse
> 
> die V550-750 lohnen sich


----------



## Aeternitatis (21. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Hot Violinist Bundle könnt ihr bei Groupees.com kaufen. "Pay what you want" ab einen Euro.

In dem Bundle ist die Band Circa Paleo und E Muzeki vertreten.  Schaut es euch mal an.

Groupees

Ein echt gutes Musikbundle, dass mich sehr überrascht hat. Vor dem Kauf kann man natürlich reinhören.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB RAM (DDR3-1600, CL9) für 25€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2 für 274,90€ @ Caseking.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bethesda Promotion auf Gamesplanet.de!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 u.a. Doom 3 BFG Edition für 2,49€!


----------



## shiwa77 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fallout 4 PC Season Pass für 26,98€
Fallout 4 PC für 24,99€
Fallout 4 Uncut - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

STEELSERIES Kinzu V3 Gaming Maus und 9HD Mauspad Gaming Maus für 39,99 @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger Z CHERRY MX Brown für 79,99€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Logitech MX Master Wireless Maus inklusive Mauspad G440 für 77€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BenQ GW2455H Monitor (23,6“ FHD VA, 250cd/m², 3.000:1, VGA + DVI + HDMI, VESA) für 101€ @ Conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr indem ihr euch hier einen 10€ Gutscheincode generiert. Nutzt dafür 10 Minute Mail.









Samsung Evo 750 SSD mit 250GB für 64,44€ @ conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nutzt den 5,55€-Newsletter-Gutschein, um auf den Preis zu kommen. 10 Minute Mail










Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) Monitor (VGA, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz für 111€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. April 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

OCZ Trion 150 480GB SSD (2,5″ interne SSD SATA III 6GBit/s TLC) + 3 Jahre Shield-Plus-Garantie für 99€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Prison Break – Die komplette Serie (inkl. The Final Break) [Blu-ray] für 39,94€ @ alphamovies.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Samsung 750 Evo SSD mit 250GB für 59,99€ @ conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 10€ Gutscheincode: TECH1810


----------



## drebbin (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DDR4 16gb 2400MHz für 50€

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## XeT (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Springsale im humblestore. Jeden Tag neue Spiele 
The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sandisk Ultra 128 GB – USB-Stick, USB 3.0, schwarz für 22€ @ mediamarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Samsung Monitor S27E500C (27“ FHD Curved VA matt, 250 cd/m², 3.000:1, 4ms, VESA, EEK A) für 184€ @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein.








XCOM 2 - PC für 16,99€ versandkostenfrei bei Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Toshiba Canvio Basics 3TB externe HDD (2,5'', USB 3.0) für 94€ @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nutzt den 5€-Newsletter-Gutschein, um auf den Preis zu kommen.


----------



## dok81 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

für 146,15€ ist aber nirgendwo GTX 960 zu finden...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



dok81 schrieb:


> für 146,15€ ist aber nirgendwo GTX 960 zu finden...



Ja, das Angebot ist wohl schon vorbei.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Microsoft Office 365 Personal + Kaspersky Internet Sec. 2016 für 24,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Renkforce Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 6fach (einzeln abschaltbar) für 11,99€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vhailor (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab grade mal bei Notebooksbilliger nach Waschmaschinen geschaut. Die Lieferung (!) alleine hätte mich 80 Euro + 20 Euro (Verpackung entsorgen und Anschluss) = 100 Euro gekostet. Lieferung für 100 Euro  ?!? Merken dies noch?!? Und am Samstag gehts gleich gar nicht, obwohl man Verträge mit allen erdenklichen Logistikern hat. Fette Minuspunkte für so einen Mist  !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich hab grade mal bei Notebooksbilliger nach Waschmaschinen geschaut. Die Lieferung (!) alleine hätte mich 80 Euro + 20 Euro (Verpackung entsorgen und Anschluss) = 100 Euro gekostet. Lieferung für 100 Euro  ?!? Merken dies noch?!? Und am Samstag gehts gleich gar nicht, obwohl man Verträge mit allen erdenklichen Logistikern hat. Fette Minuspunkte für so einen Mist  !



Ist doch normal. 
Bei mir mussten sie die Waschmaschine in den obersten Stock tragen und beim anschließen sind sie auch verzweifelt weil einfach so wenig Platz in der Küche war. 
Ich musste zwar nichts dafür bezahlen, aber den Aufpreis habe ich schon beim Gerätepreis bezahlt (lokales Geschäft hier bei mir).  
Auch musst du sehen kommen die extra zu dir, das macht Aufwand (auch zeitlich) der entschädigt werden muss. 
Aber mal davon abgesehen, was hat das hier im Thread zu suchen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB (2x 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24) + NiP-Mauspad von Xtrfy für 45,39€ @ Cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr, indem ihr diesen Füllartikel in den Warenkorb legt und den 5€ Gutscheincode eingebt, den ihr nach dieser Umfrage erhaltet.








Lexar JumpDrive USB 3.0 128GB S75 Speicherstick LJDS75-128ABEU Flash für 20,29€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mortal Kombat X (Steam) für 4,24 EUR oder mit Kombat Pack (Steam) für 6,68 EUR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Für den 5% Gutschein  müsst ihr nur eine x-beliebige Email-Adresse eingeben! Die Seite ist  mobil nicht einsehbar. Ihr müsst auf CDKeys eingeloggt sein, damit der  Gutschein funktioniert!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo finde ich das Angebot zum LG 34UM68-P, oder ist das schon abgelaufen?

Edit: Sehe grad dass es das Angebot vor ein paar Tagen gab...


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

War ein Blitzangebot vom 17.Mai...

Gamer sollten aber die Finger davon lassen. Ist nur ein Allrounder. Mehr für Multimediawiedergabe DVD/Video PC geeignet.


----------



## User6990 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das Angebot zum LG 34UM68-P, oder ist das schon abgelaufen?
> 
> Edit: Sehe grad dass es das Angebot vor ein paar Tagen gab...



Für Spieler nur bedingt zu empfehlen, fürs arbeiten allerdings durchaus interessant


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Derzeit die Zotac GTX 970 für 259€ neu auf Amazon. (Gefunden über Geizhals)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und dazu gibt's gratis `ne Roccat Kova und zur Kova gibt's Gratis ein Kanga-Pad. Wer das beides eh wollte, zahlt effektiv nur 190 Euro für die GTX 970. Da kann man auch trotz 3,5G+0,5G mal schwach werden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim Humble Bundle derzeit im Humble Capcom (Pay what you want, 1$ or more)

Strider, Resident Evil Revelations 2 EP1, Lost Planet Complete Pack und Bionic Commando: Rearmed, sowie zwei 40, bzw 30% Gutscheine.

Für Lost Planet könnten sich die 0,93€ durchaus lohnen, soooo schlecht sind die Bewertungen/Tests nicht


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die aktion mit de Kova zut 970 is wohl vorbei


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

CSL Speed 4665 (i5-6600K, 8GB RAM DDR4, 1TB HDD, Asus GTX 960, ASUS Z170-K Mainboard, 450W be quiet) + Doom für 669€ @ csl-computer.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *2HQBMJW6*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktion bei Otto-Versand für Neukunden:

- 15€ Gutschein ab 30€ Warenwert 
- Bis Dezember 2016 entfallen Versandkosten 


Gilt nur noch bis zum 25.06.2016. 
Wer bis dahin bestellt, bekommt die 15€ abgezogen und bestellt bis Dezember ohne Versandkosten (5,95€ entfällt).


----------



## Klinge Xtream (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston UV400 960GB für knapp 150€ 
Vergriffen oder Fehlmeldung?

Bin aber skeptisch was die Leistung und die Haltbarkeit angeht.
Billigst-Controller ohne Cache gehen mMn mal garnicht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

War ein Preisfehler, daher nicht mehr verfügbar. 



> Billigst-Controller ohne Cache gehen mMn mal garnicht


Das es sich bei dem Preis um kein Premiumprodukt handelt, sollte das aber eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Freund des Schnäppchenführers, allerdings finde ich, dass dieser in letzter Zeit eher zu einem Einkaufsführer geworden ist...eine GTX für 789 Euro (Standardpreis) ist mMn kein Schnäppchen...wie so viele andere angebotene Sachen in der Liste.
Wäre es dann nicht besser, das Ganze aufzuteilen in Neuheiten/Musthaves und "richtige" Schnäppchen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gainward GeForce GTX 760, 2GB für 140€ @ ebay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ein Schnäppchenführer ist doch aber auch ein Einkaufsführer...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Gainward GeForce GTX 760, 2GB für 140€ @ ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ... Schäppchen? Habe für meine 08/2013 200€ bezahlt. -60€ in 3 Jahren ... Die Karte ist halt veraltet ^^


----------



## _maxe (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bis zum 31.7 gibt es von DELL eine 50€-Cashback Action für die PowerEdge T20's.
Dell Trade To Save PLUS

DELL PowerEdge T20 Minitower Server -Pentium G3220 kein Betriebssystem 1Y NBD
Pentium G3220
4GB ECC 
Und das für 139€.

Gibts auch noch in der größeren Variante mit dem Xeon 1225v3 + 1TB HDD für 309€
DELL PowerEdge T20 Minitower Server - Xeon E3-1225V3 4GB/1TB kein Betriebssystem

Gilt Anscheinend auch auf B-Ware:

Für den kleinen wären das dann 164€ - 50€ = 114€
Den großen mit den Xeon haben sie nicht als B-Ware im Angebot.


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute, zum amerikanischen Memorial Day, gibt es bei Antlion Audio das ModMic günstiger.

** Memorial Day 24 Hour Sale!
15% Off ALL ModMics


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Teufel Motiv B – Stilvoller Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für 119,99€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Photodirector 6 Deluxe Vollversion gratis bis Morgen 9:59 Uhr!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> DXHE2-RB7F6-XSGSB-VC9HS-FELUT-BM32D
> 
> Achtung: Der Aktivierungskey gilt nur von Montag, 30. Mai 2016, 10.00 Uhr bis Dienstag, 31. Mai 2016, 9.59h!







Alien Anthology (Alien 1 - 4) (Bluray) (dt. Tonspur) für 11,79€ @ Zavvi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







AVM WLAN Repeater 300 MBit/s 2.4 GHz FRITZ!WLAN 310 für 24€ @ voelkner.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *f6d2b96c51aea221a8d0067ca6cb228e*


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fallout 4  – Uncut [PC] für 23€ @ MediaMarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur für kurze Zeit verfügbar!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NOX Standard Edition – PC-Download gratis @ origin.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nox™ ist temporeiche Action, angesiedelt in einem Land voller Entdeckungen und Täuschungen.





Battlefield™ Hardline Getaway kostenlose Premium Erweiterung - PC-Download @ origin.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Schnapp dir in Battlefield Hardline: Getaway die Kohle und erlebe den Nervenkitzel der Flucht.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Wenz gibt es gerade ein paar Schnäppchen an Schuhen. Bis zu 50% Rabatt und ab 40€ Bestellwert kann man diesen 20€ Gutschein verwenden: *P804*


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cities Skylines für 9,59€ bei Steam: <klick>


----------



## danomat (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[Mediamarkt.at] EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 fur 222€ inkl. Versand nach DE -  mydealz.de

schlappe 222€ für eine 970 acx


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



danomat schrieb:


> [Mediamarkt.at] EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 fur 222€ inkl. Versand nach DE
> 
> schlappe 222€ für eine 970 acx



Nicht ganz, sind 212€ wenn du den Gutschein aus dem Newsletter verwendest. 




WESTERN DIGITAL WD Red 3TB (WD30EFRX) für 99€ @ mediamarkt.at



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aber Versand muss ja noch berappt werden. Wenn man nicht in A wohnt.


----------



## Stealth (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Origin:

Battlefield 4 :                                                         4,99 €
Battlefield  Hardline :                                       4,99 €

Star Wars Battlefront :            19,99 €

Unravel                                                               : 11,99 €

Crysis Trilogy :                                                   19,99 €

Command & Conquer  -  The Ultimate Collection :    7,49 €

Pflanzen gegen Zombies :   1,24 €

The Saboteur :       1,24 €

Nox        Gratis


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Starcraft II 2: Heart of the Swarm € 6.99 für PC @ cdkeys.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 CPU-Kühler, 120mm, 4 pin PWM, TDP 180W für 9,99€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sandisk Ultra II 960GB SSD für ca. 179,88 € @ Amazon UK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nur heute bekommt ihr bei Amazon UK die Sandisk Ultra II mit 960GB für £142.87 inkl. Versand, was ca. 179,88 € ergibt.
> Bezahlen könnt ihr nur mit Kreditkarte, einloggen könnt ihr euch aber mit euren Deutschen Accountdaten.
> Deaktiviert unbedingt den Amazon Currency Converter und lasst die  Umrechnung von eurem Kreditinstitut machen. Das könnt ihr spätestens im  letzten Bestellschritt einstellen.









SanDisk SSD Ultra II 480GB für 99€ @ redcoon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








20% Rabatt auf alles @ Teufel.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei Teufel gibt es aktuell anlässlich der Fußball-EM 20% Rabatt auf alles.
> Ausgenommen davon sind B-Ware Artikel.
> Den Rabtt erhaltet ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *RPF-F89-CW9
> *
> Vergleich trotz des Rabatts immer die Preise, da es immer günstigere Angebote geben kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Schnäppchenführer ••• Inno3D Geforce GTX 1080 Twin X2 nur 699€


Wow, was für ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist doch hinter her geschmissen! Aber geht auch noch günstiger! 

Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 für 644,95€ OMG!!!!! @ itboost.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Dell PowerEdge T20 (Xeon E3-1225 v3, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD) + 50€ Cashback für 309,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Lexar JumpDrive USB 3.0 128GB S75 Speicherstick Flash für 22€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das ist doch hinter her geschmissen! Aber geht auch noch günstiger!
> 
> Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 für 644,95€ OMG!!!!! @ itboost.de
> 
> ...





IT-Boost scheint nicht so seriös zu sein, wenn man sich die Shop-Bewertungen durchliest...


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

itboost.de ist ein Idealo Partner.  Wenn man von den ungültigen Negativbewertungen absieht... nicht so unseriös.


----------



## Rayken (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann mir wer sagen warum das hier ein Schnäppchen ist? -> 
 Wolfenstein: The New Order [PC Code - Steam]24,99€ 

Das gibt doch schon für 10€


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Uncut kostet nicht mal 6€. 



Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Edition für 333€ Versandkostenfrei auf notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razerbear (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vielleicht sucht jemand günstig ne Iphone: : Iphone 5s für 299 eur NEU.

APPLE iPhone 5s Smartphone kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Razerbear (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Günstige Office PC für 259eur (mit Cashback!)

DELL PowerEdge T20 Minitower Server - Xeon E3-1225 V3 4GB 1TB 1 Jahr NBD | eBay


----------



## Rayken (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Asus GeForce TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5249,90€ (Vergleichspreis ab 278,95€



Ist doch wirklich kein guter Deal mehr die GTX 970 fallen derzeit doch recht arg im Preis.


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Limbo zur Zeit gratis auf Steam:
*http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/*


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

XFX Radeon R9 Fury Triple Fan für 349€ @ alternate.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4 2400 Mhz CL16 Versandkostenfrei für 25€ @ mediamarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Limbo zur Zeit gratis auf Steam:
> *http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/*



Danke gleich mal gesichert


----------



## _maxe (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Limbo zur Zeit gratis auf Steam:
> *http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/*



Danke!

Gerade entdeckt, sorry fals es schon erwähnt wurde:

Cashback auf ausgewählte Mainboard und i5/i7 Kombinationen:
Startseite - Top Tech Cashback


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Krasser Deal, 

das Huawei Mate S für 199€ 

[Telekom Shop] Bundesweit | Huawei Mate S (Grau) 32GB vertragsfrei fur 199€ -  mydealz.de

Kostet sonst über 400€


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00M8ABHVQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new  171€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## extremeDsgn (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00M8ABHVQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new  171€ inkl. Versand.



ACHTUNG

Neuer Verkäufer, schaut euch mal die Preise an. i7-6700K 268€. Vorsicht!!! Versand aus Ausland (Ankunft zwischen Juli 1-19. ), kein Prime. Könnte sehr lustig werden.


----------



## enta (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich seh die Logitech Harmony 950 nirgends in den Angeboten, kann es sein, dass es sich hier um ein Irrtum handelt?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



enta schrieb:


> Ich seh die Logitech Harmony 950 nirgends in den Angeboten, kann es sein, dass es sich hier um ein Irrtum handelt?



Aktuell gibts zumindest die im Blitzangebot, wie kommst du auf die 950? Logitech Harmony Ultimate One Universalfernbedienung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## enta (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Steht in eurer Liste direkt unter der ultimate one für 14:00 Uhr drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



enta schrieb:


> Steht in eurer Liste direkt unter der ultimate one für 14:00 Uhr drin.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ah okay danke... ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass Amazon das Angebot wieder rausgenommen hat. Machen die leider öfters... heute früh war es noch als Deal drin.


----------



## enta (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ah okay, echt schade, die hab ich schon die ganze Zeit im Auge, dass wär ein guter Moment gewesen


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Amazon Aktion 6 Blurays für 30 € ist nicht schlecht. Natürlich sind wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei, aber die Auswahl an guten Filmen ist besser als meistens.


----------



## enta (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wow, sie haben die Logitech 950 schon wieder raus genommen, wieso packen sie die dann überhaupt rein.
Das muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



enta schrieb:


> Wow, sie haben die Logitech 950 schon wieder raus genommen, wieso packen sie die dann überhaupt rein.
> Das muss man nicht verstehen.



ja, sehe ich auch gerade, sehr seltsam was Amazon da macht...


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ice Age 1-4 Mammut Box [Blu-ray] für 16,90€ (evtl. + Versand) @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dell PowerEdge T20 (Xeon E3-1225 v3, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD) + 50€ Cashback für 299,90€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ULKi22 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was haltet ihr vom QPAD QH-1339? Gibt es zZ auf zackzack für 170€ inkl. Versand. 
Kostet auf Amazon 260€ und sollte ja eigentlich mit dem Beyerdynamic MMX300 identisch sein, oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Um ganz genau zu sein, handelt es sich beim Qpad QH-1339 um ein Beyerdynamic MMX300


Test: QPAD QH-1339 - Details

Günstigste Lösung um an ein MMX300 für unter 200€ zu kommen, würd ich meinen


----------



## ULKi22 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Seit wann denn das? Wüsste auch nicht wie ein fast 8 Jahre altes Headset auf einem nichtmal 2 Jahre alten Kopfhörer basieren sollte.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wurde einfach nur umgelabelt. 
Soka mit KHV ist bei dem HS Pflicht!



AeroCool Cruisestar mit Sichtfenster für 19,99€ @ ZackZack ALTERNATE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWan (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ULKi22 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom QPAD QH-1339? Gibt es zZ auf zackzack für 170€ inkl. Versand.
> Kostet auf Amazon 260€ und sollte ja eigentlich mit dem Beyerdynamic MMX300 identisch sein, oder?



Das QPAD ist technisch identisch mit dem MMX300. Auf einigen Teilen des QPAD steht sogar noch Beyerdynamic drauf. Es ist wird wohl von Beyerdynamic gefertigt und ist ein umgelabeltes MMX300. 
Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen würde ich dennoch von dem QPAD-Modell abraten. Wobei gleich vorweg: Klangliche Beurteilung sind oft schwierig, da individuell subjektiv empfunden (wobei grobe Ausreißer jedem einigermaßen geschulten Ohr auffallen sollten). Der Support war allerdings sehr schlecht, da nicht existent.


Meine Erfahrung:


Pro:
Knackiger, trockener und       schneller, aber gleichzeitig auch überraschend zurückhaltender Bass 
Sehr gute räumliche       Darstellung, gerade für einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer 
Velour-Polster 
Schirmt sehr gut ab 
 
Neutral:
Insgesamt klanglich eher       "kühl" und höhenbetont abgestimmt. 
 
Contra:
Äußerst unangenehme und teils sibilante       Höhenspitze (ich empfand diese als tatsächlich schmerzhaft) 
Bei meinem Exemplar:       Sporadisches Massebrummen auf dem Mikrofon (kommt wohl laut Recherche gar nicht soo       selten vor) 
Weder der Hauptsitz des       Herstellers in Schweden noch der deutsche Stützpunkt hielt es für nötig       auf meine Serviceanfrage zu reagieren. Ich hatte das Headset daher (und       wegen der Höhenspitze) innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist retourniert. Das ist       nun mehrere Monate her, Antworten stehen immer noch aus. Nebenbei       erwähnt: Beyerdynamic hatte mir zur selben Zeit innerhalb einer Woche       mehrmals hilfreich geantwortet! 
 
 
Mein Fazit zum QPAD: Wenn einen die Höhenspitze des QH-1339/MMX300 nicht stört, dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und Beyerdynamic kaufen. Was nutzen 5 Jahre Garantie, wenn der Support nicht reagiert.


----------



## ULKi22 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das mit dem Support habe ich irgendwie befürchtet :/


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

RX 480 8 GB für 249 €:
8192MB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (MindStar)


----------



## S754 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DOOM gibts um 25 € bei Mediamarkt, das ist günstiger als im Steam Summer Sale (35€) !!!

Außerdem gibts den UAC Pack dazu (Poster, Handbuch, Aufkleber und DLC Code). 

Also TOP Angebot!


----------



## Rayken (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke ich warte bis es das fürn 10er aus der Pyramide oder Grabbelkiste gibt
Ich habs nicht eilig, gibt noch genug Spiele die ich nicht gespielt habe...


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus Z170-P Mainboard + DOOM Gratis für 88€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Logitech Gaming Bundle Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury Gaming Maus und Logitech Gaming Mauspad G440 für 55€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Radeon RX 480 mit 8GB GDDR5 für 249€ @ mindfactory.de Mindstar!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Marantz SR5010 7.2 AV-Netzwerk Receiver (180W/Kanal, HDMI 7+1/2, Dolby Atmos, DTS:X, 4k 60Hz, 3D, WiFi, Bluetooth für 499€ @ Cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nur Heute! Amstyle Florenz 2 Bürostuhl, schwarz für 87,50€!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die OCZ TRION is schon ausverkauft! Schade, die hätte gut in meinen Laptop gepasst für diesen Preis!


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sapphire Radeon RX 480 8GB für 239€ (Mindstar)


----------



## Joshy875 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sapphire Radeon RX 480, 8192 MB GDDR5

Sapphire RX 480 8 GB - 234,90 €

 auf caseking gefunden


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Joshy875 schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon RX 480, 8192 MB GDDR5
> 
> Sapphire RX 480 8 GB - 234,90 €
> 
> auf caseking gefunden


Jetzt kostet die Karte 269€...


----------



## Joshy875 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Jetzt kostet die Karte 269€...



ja schade, vorher 244,90 dann 234,90 und jetzt leider wieder 269...


----------



## JanFrederick (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Aktiv PCIe 3.0

239€


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



JanFrederick schrieb:


> 8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> 
> 239€



Der Preis ist für das Sonderangebot im Mindstar. 


Silverstone SST-FN121-P Gehäuselüfter 120mm SPAR-TIPP bei PCGHardware! für 2,80€ @ cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 5€ gibts noch dazu mit dem Newsletter. 10 Minute Mail







7,5m HDMI Kabel | 4K ULTRA HD HDMI 2.0 / 1.4a kompatibel High Speed mit Ethernet (Neuster Standard) für 4,49€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Fallout 4 Uncut [PC] für je 22€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Psych – Die komplette Serie [Limited Edition] [31 DVDs] für 30€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein, via 10 Minute Mail.


----------



## cyberghost74 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SEAGATE Expansion Desktop 5 TB 3.5 Zoll extern für 101 Euro ! NEU & OVP !

SEAGATE Expansion Desktop 5 TB 3.5 Zoll extern 7636490063565 | eBay


----------



## RotariCatfish (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke, super Angebot.

Hab schon länger nach einer Lösung in der Größe gesucht.


----------



## cyberghost74 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

die gehen auch weg wie warme Semmeln..


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sennheiser Momentum On-Ear-Kopfhörer rot für 74,69€ @ amazon.CO.UK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Zum Kauf benötigt ihr eine Kreditkarte. Einloggen ist mit normalen amazon.de Daten möglich.


----------



## Vicblau (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



JanFrederick schrieb:


> 8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> 
> 239€



BÄM! danke


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Amazon Prime Mitglieder gibt es momentan die CE mit Faith Figur von Mirrors Edge Catalyst für alle Plattformen  für 120€ statt 200+. Damit ist der Preis meiner Meinung nach in einem angemessenem Rahmen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Rabatte nur für Abo-Kunden - Amazon wird nochmals unsympatischer.


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Rabatte nur für Abo-Kunden - Amazon wird nochmals unsympatischer.


Es ist doch normal, dass Anbieter versuchen ihre Abos attraktiver zu gestalten.
Siehe *hier*.


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Rabatte nur für Abo-Kunden - Amazon wird nochmals unsympatischer.



Kaum wo anders loht sich ein Abo mehr als bei Amazon- für nu 50€ im Jahr so viele Vorteile haben ist doch toll.


----------



## wiffl (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie kann ich denn bei Amazon nun den Haufen an Angeboten irgendwie Filtern?
Würde gerne sehen welche Objektive im Angebot sind. Wenn ich auf Elektronik & Foto klicke, werden mir aber auch elektrische Zahnbürsten, Telefone und Ersatzakkus angezeigt...


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



wiffl schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn bei Amazon nun den Haufen an Angeboten irgendwie Filtern?
> Würde gerne sehen welche Objektive im Angebot sind. Wenn ich auf Elektronik & Foto klicke, werden mir aber auch elektrische Zahnbürsten, Telefone und Ersatzakkus angezeigt...



Kategorie -> Elektronik & Zubehör

have fun


----------



## BxBender (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Rabatte nur für Abo-Kunden - Amazon wird nochmals unsympatischer.



RECHT HAST DU !!!

ICH SAGE: WEG MIT DER 2-KLASSENGESELLSCHAFT !

Reicht das nicht schon bei den Krankenkassen ?!

Amazon entwickelt sich in die falsche Richtung und wird zunehmend unsympatisch.
Zuerst beutet man die eigenen Mitarbeiter aus, dann müssen auch noch die Lieferanten das Letzte rausholen, nur um noch schneller liefern zu können.
Und nun werden sogar die Kunden verarscht, die jahrelang der Firma die Treue gehalten haben.

Wieso soll ich bitte schön 50 Euro für den Service bezahlen, dass ich dann zusätzliche Tage mit Sonderangeboten erhalte?
Mir hat das ja schon vor Weihnachten gereicht, dass ich eine halbe Stunde oder so warten musste, bis mir alle Prime-Kunden die Angebote unter dem Weihnachtsbaum vor der Nase weggeschnappt haben.
Nun darf ich gar nicht erst mehr für den Preis einkaufen?
Ich kann gratis ohne Versand bestellen? Sooo viel bestelle ich dann ja nun doch nicht bei denen.
Auch nutze ich deren Video-Service nicht.
Ich habe den mal vor ein paar Jahren probiert, als es das für 15 Euro für ein paar Testmonate gab.
Unter Anstrengung schaffte man gerade maximal 2 Filme auf Postweg, digital war der Dienst katastrophal.
Was man haben will, haben se nicht. Was se haben sieht ekelig aus, weil anscheinend kein HD geliefert wird.
Und wenn man Pech hat ruckelt oder stockt es noch.
Keine Ahnung, woran es gelegen hat, unsere Leitung sollte fett genug sein.
Andere Leute sagen mir zudem, dass man sich nach einiger Zeit sattgesehen hat.
Zuerst würde man alles ausreizen was geht, dann irgendwann schläft das ein.

Im Endeffekt nutzt dieser ganze Service nur den Hardcoreusern, die kommend dadurch wesentlich billiger weg.
Und man ist ja auch an diese Firma gebunden. Wer kauft dann noch großartig woanders?
Man muss ja unbedingt die 50 Euro wieder rausholen, man steht dadurch unter Druck.

Ich warte jedenfalls auf den Durchbruch bei den Supermarktketten.
Demnächst zahle ich 50 Euro, damit nur ich als Member bei Lidl die Angebote als erster von Montag bis Mittwoch abgreifen kann, während Otto-Normaleinkäufer erst Donnerstag bis Freitag diese Preisvorteile und Aktionsware in den Einkaufskorb legen darf - falls es die dann noch gibt.
Und die Samstagsangebote mit extra tollen Rabatten auf ein paar Artikel, ja die gibt es natürlich dann nur noch ausschließlich für Prime-Kunden!
So will ich das! Jaaaaaaa! Dann zeige ich euch allen meine goldene German-Express-Lidl-Card!
Natürlich kaufe ich dann nur noch bei Lidl und vor allem noch mehr von diesen ganzen Sachen und stopfe mir mein Vorratslager voll, weil nur dann spare ich ja auch richtig viel Geld dabei.
Ihr wisst, wie ich das jetzt alles meine.

Also falls es hier wirklich jemanden geben sollte - und ja, es gibt zu viele davon - , der das jetzt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann, was Amazon mit uns macht, da kann ich nur sagen: armes Deutschland!

Dafür zu zahlen, damit andere Menschen benachteiligt und schlechter gestellt werden? Nein danke!

Ob ich noch weiterhin bei Amazon bestelle? Ja. Ganz ohne kann ich dann auch nicht. Geiz ist geil. Aber ich kaufe weniger als sonst. Und das ist gut so!


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BxBender schrieb:


> RECHT HAST DU !!!
> 
> ICH SAGE: WEG MIT DER 2-KLASSENGESELLSCHAFT !
> 
> ...



Was ist den mit dir los? Beschwerst du dich auch im Zug über Fahrgästen in der 1 Klasse oder im Flugzeug? Oder HD+ beim TV?
Das ist eben der Vorteil einer Premium Mitgliedschaft- man zahlt einfach etwas mehr und hat dann einiges an Vorteilen.
Wenn du diese ganzen Vorteile nicht brauchst, brauchst du doch die Mitgliedschaft nicht abschließen. Aber dann darf man sich auch nicht aufregen, wenn man bei bestimmten Aktion mal nicht mitmachen kann....
Die paar Euro die Prime im Jahr kostet hat man doch noch ein paar Sendungen schon wieder eingesparrt- zusätzlich gibt's noch ein reichhaltiges Angebot aus Filmen, Serien und Musik oben drauf- ist doch super was will man mehr?


----------



## Captn (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Außerdem ist Prime kostenlos, wenn man es einen Monat probiert...


----------



## pflomb (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Trotzdem muss man zugeben, dass es dieses Jahr deutlich bessere Angebote gibt als letztes Jahr zur Premiere.

Übrigens, wer die Übersicht auf Amazon.de auch furchtbar findet, hat hier ne gute Alles-auf-einmal-Ansicht mit Suche: Amazon Prime Day Blitzangebote schnelle Ansicht und Suche


----------



## banned4life (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das beste Angebot war wirklich die Zotac 980Ti AMP für 369€, leider war sie ratz fatz weg


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den Benq XL2730Z habe ich jetzt für meinen Kollegen bestellt - für 399€ Hammer 
Leider konnte die 980Ti nicht nach Österreich geliefert werden - was solls, hätte nicht sein sollen ..


----------



## banned4life (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Den Benq XL2730Z habe ich jetzt für meinen Kollegen bestellt - für 399€ Hammer
> Leider konnte die 980Ti nicht nach Österreich geliefert werden - was solls, hätte nicht sein sollen ..




hast du erfahrung mit dem monitor?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



banned4life schrieb:


> hast du erfahrung mit dem monitor?



Klar, hab ich selbst!
Würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen!

*WQHD | 144Hz | Freesync | 27" | tolle Ergonomie | gutes OSD*

Was will man mehr?


----------



## wiffl (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin zu blöd dafür. Egal was ich da anklicke.. mir werden neben Kameras und Objektiven immer noch HDMI-Kabel angezeigt..


----------



## banned4life (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Klar, hab ich selbst!
> Würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen!
> 
> *WQHD | 144Hz | Freesync | 27" | tolle Ergonomie | gutes OSD*
> ...



Gut, dann wird er gekauft. Ich wollte diesen Monat sowieso nichts mehr essen


----------



## Gripschi (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab ihn auch geholt.

Hatte ihn in der Auswahl, fur den Preis hab ich jetzt zugegriffen.


Vielen Dank das man es hier gepostet hat.


----------



## JaniZz (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe bei der curial 750 GB SSD zugeschlagen! 

140 statt 190 € kann sich sehen lassen denke ich 

Endlich mehr Platz für meine Games 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## .Moe (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Uncharted 4 in der Limited Steelbook Edition für 27,97€ bekommen. Sehr stark!


----------



## Brunftzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der curial 750 GB SSD zugeschlagen!
> 
> 140 statt 190 € kann sich sehen lassen denke ich
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch mitgenommen. 190 wars aufgrund der schwachen Leistung ja auch nicht wert aber für 140 kann mans mitnehmen wenn man keine überragenden Geschwindigkeiten braucht sondern einfach auf mechanische Festplatten verzichten will. 

Gehofft hatte ich aber ehrlich gesagt auf eine 960er Sandisk Ultra II für 199 oder gar 189. Aber gabs leider nicht. Das letzte Mal leider verpasst.


----------



## cg2002 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Rabatte nur für Abo-Kunden - Amazon wird nochmals unsympatischer.



Sagte der Redakteur einer Zeitschrift deren Internetauftritt durch die Amazon Links Geld verdient


----------



## wiffl (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der curial 750 GB SSD zugeschlagen!
> 
> 140 statt 190 € kann sich sehen lassen denke ich
> 
> ...



Da hätte ich jetzt eher zu einer kleineren Platte mit besseren Werten gegriffen und öfter mal die Deinstallation verstaubter Spiele angestoßen...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich finde irgendwie kein Angebot, das mich zum zuschlagen bewegt


----------



## JaniZz (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



wiffl schrieb:


> Da hätte ich jetzt eher zu einer kleineren Platte mit besseren Werten gegriffen und öfter mal die Deinstallation verstaubter Spiele angestoßen...


Habe zwei 250GB Premium ssd's drin. 

Mich nervt es dauernt Platz schaffen zu müssen und noch mehr nervt mich die Geräuschkulisse meiner WD Black 1TB.

Denke für ein paar Games die gelegentlich gezockt werden wird sie reichen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BxBender (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cg2002 schrieb:


> Sagte der Redakteur einer Zeitschrift deren Internetauftritt durch die Amazon Links Geld verdient



Gerade das finde ich aber auch sehr sympatisch, wenn man seine persönliche Meinung zum Thema kundtut. Dafür ist das Forum ja da. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn da von den Redakteuren rumgeheuchelt werden würde.


----------



## BxBender (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ich558 schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dir los? Beschwerst du dich auch im Zug über Fahrgästen in der 1 Klasse oder im Flugzeug? Oder HD+ beim TV?
> Das ist eben der Vorteil einer Premium Mitgliedschaft- man zahlt einfach etwas mehr und hat dann einiges an Vorteilen.
> Wenn du diese ganzen Vorteile nicht brauchst, brauchst du doch die Mitgliedschaft nicht abschließen. Aber dann darf man sich auch nicht aufregen, wenn man bei bestimmten Aktion mal nicht mitmachen kann....
> Die paar Euro die Prime im Jahr kostet hat man doch noch ein paar Sendungen schon wieder eingesparrt- zusätzlich gibt's noch ein reichhaltiges Angebot aus Filmen, Serien und Musik oben drauf- ist doch super was will man mehr?



Ich kann auch so rechnen:
Das entspräche 16 Sendungen, wo man Versand bezahlen müsste.
Da ich aber meistens solange warte, bis ich über die 29 Euro Bestellwert komme, ist es furzegal.
Videomist? Uninteressant. Zu alt und zu wenig, läuft nicht immer stabil und gut, oder in schlechter Qualität.
Was unterm Strich stehen bleibt ist die Tatsache, dass Amazon rege Kundenbindung vorantreibt.
Bestandskunden, die sich die 49 Euro jährlich nicht zusätzlich aus der Tasche ziehen lassen, die stehen dumm als Menschen 2ter Klasse da.
So ist das.

Dein Vergleich mit einem einfachen Ticket für Bus und Bahn ist da nicht wirklich passend.
Passend wäre es nur, wenn du plötzlich nach 30 Jahre Berufspendelei mit der gleichen Buslinie ab sofort aufstehen müsstest, wenn ein Premium-Kunde hereinkäme und der automatisch eine Platzgarantie besäße.
Oder wenn diese Person an Montagen nur halben Fahrpreis bezahlen müsste, während für dich weiterhin der normale Preis gültig wäre.
Das könnte ich jetzt dutzendfach übertragen und bis zum Erbrechen versuchen zu erklären.

Bei einigen Personen ist es einfach sinn- und zwecklos.
Eine große Firma denkt sich eine tolle Strategie aus und lockt Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche.
Diese finden das auch noch super und Klatschen als Fanboys überschwenglichen Beifall.
Ihr werdet es noch merken.
Spätestens nach dem Brexit Fiasko wird einem klar, wie blöd die Leute nun einmal sind und auch immer sein werden.
Ich will mich damit jetzt nicht zu etwas besserem reden, das bin ich nicht.
Aber bei manchen Sachen muss man einfach mit dem Kopfschütteln.

Da Amazon mit dieser Sache anscheinend bei den Leuten gut ankommt, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis alle anderen großen Unternehmen nachziehen werden.
Dann sind die Zeiten vorbei, wo man sich wahllos die besten Angebote herauspicken konnte.
Dann ist man auf eine Firma angewiesen, weil man dort viel Geld für den "Service" bezahlt, dass Waren mit Rabatt angeboten werden.
Nur wer ständig und vor allem viel einkauft, der spart auch wirklich gutes Geld.
Aber man kauft mehr ein, weil man ja nur so auch das Geld rausbekommt, was man vorher bezahlt hat.
Bloß dann fängt ja das eigentliche sparen erst an, man kauft alle mehr und mehr, um am Ende auch wirklich gute Prozente pro Artikel ergattert zu haben.

Du sagst mir, ich soll mich nicht darüber aufregen. Na fein. Warten wir also ab.
Wenn irgendwann alle mitmachen, dann wirst auch du nach und nach bei allen anderen Händlern ausgeschlossen, die dir verlockende Prozente auf Artikel anbieten.
Und wenn du dann gerade z.B. einen Monitor kaufen möchtest, und das Teil kostet bei Media Markt 100 Euro weniger mit Gratisversand - aber nur für Premium-Mitgliedschaft für 150 Euro im Jahr -, na dann wirst auch du dich ärgern.

Hab nen schönen Tag.


----------



## Zybba (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BxBender schrieb:


> ...


Mann, das scheint dir ja echt ein Dorn im Auge zu sein... 
Für mich ist das zu viel Schwarzmalerei.
Aber wie du schon sagtest: "Na fein. Warten wir also ab."


----------



## wiffl (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe das Gefühl dass Online-Shopping und die Gewöhnung an Abonnements so manchen den Kopf verdreht. Liest sich ja teilweise wie Paranoia nach dem Pilz-Einwurf.


----------



## Duebelmaster (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Na endlich die Fury Nitro für nen anständigen Preis...


----------



## thoast3 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die R9 390 auch: 8192MB VTX3D Radeon R9 390 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Rolk (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Na endlich die Fury Nitro für nen anständigen Preis...



...und hiermit weis ich überhaupt nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll. Vorher war wenigstens klar, keine Fury.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Na endlich die Fury Nitro für nen anständigen Preis...



Wo denn?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HP C2500 Tastatur und Maus für 11€ @ conrad.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






[Download] Rocket League [PC] für 8,54€ @ cdkeys.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5% Facebook-Gutschein.







Star Trek: Stardate Collection – The Movies 1-10 [Blu-ray] für 26,65€ @ zavvi.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Alle Filme besitzen deutschen Ton.
> Die Box enthält die originalen STAR TREK Kinofilme 1 bis 10 komplett digital remastered auf 12 Discs.


----------



## Rolk (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Käsekönig für 349 €.


----------



## wubroha (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

und bei MF 
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 FURY Nitro Aktiv PCIe


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 4 GB machen mir Kopfzerbrechen


----------



## wiffl (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

375W Grillgut!? Dann doch lieber auf die RX 480 warten


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warten, warten & warten.. 
Die Fury ist aber ein gutes Stück schneller als die RX 480.
Schade dass es nichts von AMD im Moment gibt. 
Das Geld liegt bereit..


----------



## wiffl (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin gerade auch am überlegen.
Das einzige was ich momentan an der RX 480 habe ist das wage Datum der PowerColor-Custom.
Sapphire hat mich etwas vergrault mit ihrem Facebook-Auftritt.

Warten ist eigentlich keine Option für mich, 4GB VRAM aber genau so wenig.
EDIT: Die 375W sind aber noch schlimmer als der VRAM!


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



wiffl schrieb:


> Bin gerade auch am überlegen.
> Das einzige was ich momentan an der RX 480 habe ist das wage Datum der PowerColor-Custom.
> Sapphire hat mich etwas vergrault mit ihrem Facebook-Auftritt.
> 
> ...



Was hat Sapphire denn getan beim FB-Auftritt? 
Man weiß nicht welches das kleinere Übel ist


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MC Racer 5 Gaming Stuhl 136,49€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiffl (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was hat Sapphire denn getan beim FB-Auftritt?
> Man weiß nicht welches das kleinere Übel ist



Ist all zu schlimmes, aber es nervt mich einfach.
Ich hatte gefragt ob man mir ein Datum geben könnte oder man etwas zu dem Datum bei overclockers sagen könnte.
Als Antwort bekommt man da nur sowas wie: Sie kommt.. schneller als der Winter.

Nervt mich einfach momentan und ich kann da leider nicht mit lachen - ich weiß aber wie es gemeint ist.
Bin einfach etwas enttäuscht dass es so ruhig geworden ist nachdem man ja so laut umposaunt hatte mit dem neuen Chip.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon.de: DeLonghi EDG 100.W Nescafe Dolce Gusto Piccolo Kaffeekapselmaschine (manuell) weiss 

Dolche Gusto Piccolo bei Amazon kaufen (~42€) und man bekommt ein 40€ Gutschein für Kapseln dazu. 
Gerade selber gekauft und auch schon den Gutschein eingelöst. Ist eine super Maschine für kleines Geld und gut geeignet für Single-Wohnung / kleine Wohnungen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Amazon.de: DeLonghi EDG 100.W Nescafe Dolce Gusto Piccolo Kaffeekapselmaschine (manuell) weiss
> 
> Dolche Gusto Piccolo bei Amazon kaufen (~42€) und man bekommt ein 40€ Gutschein für Kapseln dazu.
> Gerade selber gekauft und auch schon den Gutschein eingelöst. Ist eine super Maschine für kleines Geld und gut geeignet für Single-Wohnung / kleine Wohnungen.



Was kosten die Kapseln im Schnitt & wo gibt's die am günstigsten?
Do you know it?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Rewe und co die Packung 4,79€. 
Ist aber oft im Rabatt für 3,XX€. 

Ich kaufe dann immer wenn Rabatt ist auf Vorrat ein. 
Kapseln lohnen sich halt nur für Single-Wohnungen, mehrmals am Tag lohnt sich vom Geld her nicht. 
Aber die Kapseln schmecken Klasse und ich will nicht mehr missen. Ist halt so schön einfach und unkompliziert. 

Für die 40€ vom Gutschein kannst dir halt 8 Packungen bestellen mit je 8 Portionen (bei manchen auch 16, je nach dem ob man 2 Kapseln für ein Getränk benötigt).
Der Gutschein ist nur für den Online-Shop, da kosten die Kapseln 4,99€. 
Man sollte allerdings 9 Packungen kaufen, da ab 40€ Versand frei ist und man somit quasi statt Versand noch eine Packung bezahlt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Meine Holde trinkt überhaupt keinen Kaffee.
Ich trinke täglich eine Tasse zuhause.
Wenn Besuch da ist dann sind 6-8 Tassen auch drinnen.
Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für täglich eine Tasse? Ja klar, dafür ist es bestens geeignet. 
Für Besuch würde ich normalen Kaffee kochen, es sei denn jemand möchte eine Kapsel haben,dann sage ich auch nicht nein.


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt bringst du mich hier in Versuchung. Ich bin auch so ein "Seltentrinker" und mit meiner Kaffeepad-Maschine war ich nur ~3 Wochen zufrieden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und warum? Vom Geschmack her? 

Ich mag den Geschmack der Dolche Gusto Kapseln. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Einziges Manko, sie vibriert leider sehr stark. Aber das tun wohl viele. Die Piccolo ist eben sehr klein und kann deswegen nicht ganz so gut die Vibrationen dämpfen. 
Aber das ließt man auch bei anderen Herstellern. Wird halt immer empfohlen eine Matte runterzulegen. 

Vorteile:

- Klein
- schnell
- einfach
- gibt optional einen größeren Tank
- wird "heiß" und nicht nur lauwarm
- Kalt und heiß möglich
- Preis des Geräts
- Schaltet nach 5min automatisch ab, sollte man es vergessen

Nachteile:

- man muss abschätzen wie lange man das Wasser durchlaufen lässt. Alternativ beschriftet man den Tank selbst in 50ml Schritten. Allleridngs bekommt man schnell den Dreh raus
- Gibt nur Original Kapseln, keine Nachbauten von Gut und günstig und co
- Vibration (wie gesagt, einfach ne Matte runter legen) 

Ich hatte schon vorher eine Dolche, war eine ganz alte und große. Daher kannte ich mich schon aus und bin sehr zufrieden mit der neuen


----------



## chewara (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Noch ein Nachteil : die Kunststoff Kapseln sind nicht gerade umweltfreundlich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gut wenn das jemanden juckt. Mich nicht


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Doom für PC + DLC für 23,46€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nutzt den 5%-Facebook-Gutschein um auf den Preis zu kommen.


----------



## Rayken (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt bringst du mich hier in Versuchung. Ich bin auch so ein "Seltentrinker" und mit meiner Kaffeepad-Maschine war ich nur ~3 Wochen zufrieden.



Maschinen mit Pads sind auch nicht so gut, Kapseln Maschinen sind besser vor allem für wenig Kaffeetrinker. Der Bar Druck ist einfach höher, und das schmeckt man dann am Kaffee.
Für viel Kaffee Trinker lohnt sich ein Kaffeevollautomat von Jura und co.

Ich habe selber eine Nespresso Latissima und einen Kaffeevollautomat von Jura.


Vorher hatte ich ne Padmaschine von Philips Senseo, die ist dann Gottsei Dank kaputt gegangen. Sonst hätte ich nie den Unterschied gemerkt, wie schlecht der Kaffee ist der da raus kam


----------



## chewara (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

bei ebay gibt es eine 30% auf ausgewählte Asus Artikel Aktion.  ua. mit dem ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q für 599 Euro. (geizhals bestpreis 669 €)


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mushkin MKNSSDRE1TB Reactor 7mm SSD, 1TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

edit:

Mushkin Reactor 1TB, SATA, 137,21 €


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> *Schlussverkauf*-Festival bei Media Markt


Na endlich.
Geht doch!


----------



## Pronounta (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

CM Storm Ultimate für 69,90€!

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Intenso Memory Box 4TB 3,5" USB 3.0 schwarz plus gratis Dicota Festplattentasche für 99,99€ @notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roli (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bevor sich jemand die Mühe macht (wie ich grade) und auf den "nimm 3 zahl 2" Link bei Saturn klickt - lohnt sich NICHT.
Gibt es einzeln überall im Web günstiger.
Warum? Weil dort alle Spiele noch beinahe zum Originalpreis drinstehen. Vor kurzem waren die noch reduziert.
Für die Aktion haben die die Preise wohl wieder angezogen.


----------



## mannefix (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Roli schrieb:


> Bevor sich jemand die Mühe macht (wie ich grade) und auf den "nimm 3 zahl 2" Link bei Saturn klickt - lohnt sich NICHT.
> Gibt es einzeln überall im Web günstiger.
> Warum? Weil dort alle Spiele noch beinahe zum Originalpreis drinstehen. Vor kurzem waren die noch reduziert.
> Für die Aktion haben die die Preise wohl wieder angezogen.



stimmt!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wow, gar net schlecht VTX3D Radeon R9 390 Dual Fan, 8192 MB GDDR5


----------



## Rayken (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist aber auch wohl Auslaufware, wird ja sonst nirgends mehr gelistet außer bei Amazon zu Wucherpreisen

Caseking hatte noch nie was zu verschenken, und billig waren die noch nie


----------



## Berliner2011 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Trotzdem ein guter Prei. 8gb ram, +- r480 leistung für 229€


----------



## wiffl (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Finde leider keine Tests bezüglich der Temperatur, Lautstärke usw..
Aber ist schon ein guter Deal. Auch wenn mir die Marke ohne Recherche nichts gesagt hätte.


----------



## JaniZz (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mich würde das interessieren ob die Karte ein Referenz pcb hat... Weiß das jemand?


----------



## the_leon (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei der 390 gibt es kein rev. PCB

fallsd du das Rev. PCB der 290(x) meinst hat das nur die 390(x) von XFX, alle anderen (auch die  VTX3D) haben Custom PCBs


----------



## JaniZz (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also wird meine wakü nicht drauf gehen?


----------



## the_leon (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Welchen  Kühler hast du denn?

Und auf welcher Karte hast du den?


----------



## JaniZz (1. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii

Dieser sitzt auf meine Referenz R9 290 von powercolor.


----------



## mannefix (5. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

leider nicht(!) Doom!


----------



## sunburst1988 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eigentlich wäre es eine schöne Sache, wenn im Bereich Spiele aktuelle Humblebundles angegeben würden.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es eine schöne Sache, wenn im Bereich Spiele aktuelle Humblebundles angegeben würden.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee?



einfache bei facebook speichern und schon bekommst alle neuen infos


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein guter Prei. 8gb ram, +- r480 leistung für 229€



Ich hab letzte Woche noch ne RX480 mit 8GB für 229,-€ inklusive Versandt gekauft, es lohnt auch immer mal in den Outlet bereichen der Händler zu schauen!
(Alternate z.b.)

Ansonsten gucke ich auch immer gerne bei Ebay mit angepasster suche, da sind immer wieder auch mal echt Schnäppchen bei (neben viel "Müll") 
z.b.
Computers, Tablets und Netzwerk | eBay


----------



## DeaD-A1m (20. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LAUNCH DER GTX *160 *MIT 3 GB
Ich glaube, das sollte 1060 heißen


----------



## Rayken (28. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ArrayDer Controller ist ja echt im Preis gesunken von ursprünglich 150€, aber normal Preis
scheint nun 118€ zu sein.

Hmm... reizen würde mich der Controller schon obwohl ich keine Xbox habe.
Für den PC wäre das bestimmt super für einige Spiele.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht unbedingt Hardware, aber vielleicht für den Einen oder Anderen auch interessant: eine bekannte irische Billigfluglinie hat jetzt (Nachsaison bis in den Oktober rein) einiges an sehr günstigen Flugverbindungen im Angebot. Bspw. von verschiedenen Orten in Deutschland nach London (Stansted) und zurück für jeweils knapp 10€, aber auch so manche Ziele in Italien, Spanien, Nord- und Osteuropa.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Medion Erazer P6661 Notebook (i5-6200U, GTX 950M, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD, mattes 15,6 Full-HD-IPS-Display) für 599€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

EVGA GTX 1060 Gaming 6G für 258,99€

(Allerdings erst ab 07.09. lieferbar)


----------



## lechium (31. August 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin eigentlich kein großer Freund von Medion-Notebooks, aber dieses Angebot für 350,00 € ist echt hervorragend:



mattes 15 Zoll IPS Full-HD-Display von LG Philips verbaut


Skylake Intel Pentium mit 2 Kernen / 4 Threads ist auf Niveau der mobilen Broadwell Core i3, siehe http://ark.intel.com/de/products/89611/Intel-Pentium-Processor-4405U-2M-Cache-2_10-GHz


Intel HD Graphics 510 siehe Intel HD Graphics 510 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


mSATA ssD verbaut + Platz für eine weitere 2,5 Zoll Festplatte oder SSD RAM, SSD, HDD, WLAN-Karte, Lüfter usw. sind komplett über Wartungsklappe zugänglich, siehe http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_Medion_Akoya_E6417_IMG_0248_0064bb23d8.jpg


Windows 10 ist dabei

Medion Akoya E6421 (15,6 FHD IPS matt, Intel 4405U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, DVD-Brenner, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, Wartungsklappe, Win 10) + Steckdosen-Radio (mit BT 4.1 und NFC) fur 349€ [Medion] -  mydealz.de


----------



## The-GeForce (3. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> EVGA GTX 1060 Gaming 6G für 258,99€
> 
> (Allerdings erst ab 07.09. lieferbar)



Auch wenn der Liefertermin inzwischen noch etwas weiter nach hinten gerückt ist: Der Preis ist verflucht heiß! Eine 6GB GTX1060 mit ordentlicher Kühlung für 250€ lässt absolut jede RX480 alt aussehen. Da überleg ich sogar meine noch nicht verbaute GTX 1060 zurück zu schicken und diese neu zu ordern. Selbst mit den Versandkosten würde das noch einmal locker 30€ Ersparnis bringen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Medion Usb 3 128GB Sticks gibt es noch heute Bei Aldi Süd. 
Die sind für 24,99€ gar nicht schlecht, die schreiben gut und gern stabile 25 MB/s . 
Ich hab selber einen gekauft und bin begeistert


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Medion Usb 3 128GB Sticks gibt es noch heute Bei Aldi Süd.
> Die sind für 24,99€ gar nicht schlecht, die schreiben gut und gern stabile 25 MB/s .
> Ich hab selber einen gekauft und bin begeistert


Habe auch einen!


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sapphire R9 Fury für 319 € im Mindfactory Mindstar. 
Viele Exemplare, sollten also keine Rückläufer sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe auch einen!


Auf ein langes Leben!


----------



## Octobit (4. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BLACK WEEKEND: Bis zu 50% sparen

Viele Prozente, ob das wirklich dann günstiger ist kann ich bei den ganzen Angeboten nicht überschauen.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## era (5. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die KFA GTX 970 gibts für 199 €


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3 DDR3 für 66€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaneTM (6. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> BESTPREISGigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 OC WindForce 2X249,00€ + 3,99€ Versand



...Wohl eher 299,00




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## geraldm (7. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Muss wohl ein Fehler sein, aber momentan gibts die Zotac GTX 1080 Amp Extreme um 523 Euro.
ZOTAC ZT-P10800B-10P GeForce 8GB GDDR5X GTX 1080 AMP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## bananenstaudn (8. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



geraldm schrieb:


> Muss wohl ein Fehler sein, aber momentan gibts die Zotac GTX 1080 Amp Extreme um 523 Euro.
> ZOTAC ZT-P10800B-10P GeForce 8GB GDDR5X GTX 1080 AMP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



kein Fehler, sondern ne Abzock-Masche - allein schon, weil du die Infos über ne komische Mail-Adresse beziehen sollst, von einem neuen Verkäufer^^..

Finger weg!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Genau, das ist Abzocke, Amazon verbietet es auf diese Weise mit Verkäufern Kontakt aufzunehmen. Solche Anbieter gibt es bei Amazon leider sehr viele.


----------



## LeGrew (8. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tropico 4 Steam Key gratis: The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


----------



## Ion (9. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bis zum 12.09 gibts The Talos Principle + Road to Gehenna reduziert!
Save 75% on The Talos Principle on Steam

Insgesamt 13,73€ für über ~80 Spielstunden!
The Talos Principle und Road to Gehenna: Ein Meisterwerk? [User-Artikel von Ion]


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die "10 Blurays für 50 € Aktion" bei Amazon lohnt sich zur Abwechslung mal wieder. Die Auswahl dürfte selten besser gewesen sein.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*407€: Canon EOS M3 schwarz mit Objektiv EF-M 15-45mm 3.5-6.3 IS STM 
*

Canon EOS M3 Kit 15-45mm


----------



## cerbero (27. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock, 8192 MB GDDR5X

Palit 1080 (ohne Premium) für 624,90 € - ~50 € unter Geizhals...


----------



## Spinal (27. September 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cerbero schrieb:


> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock, 8192 MB GDDR5X
> 
> Palit 1080 (ohne Premium) für 624,90 € - ~50 € unter Geizhals...



Bei Ebay gibt es derzeit einen 15% Gutschein auf alles außer Edelmetalle bei Verkäufern die Bezahlung mit Paypal anbieten.
Mindestbestellwert 20 Euro, Max 100 € Ersparnis.

Damit kann man eine GTX 1080 für unter 600 Euro bekommen (zb. Palit Gamerock für 586€). Oder MSI Gaming X für 620 oder die Asus Strix für 614 Euro (Saturn/Mediamarkt). Das schöne, die üblichen Versender und Läden haben auch einen Ebayshop und das ist für mich persönlich vertrauenswürdiger.

Angebot gilt wohl nur bis heute abend 22 Uhr. Bin da aber nicht sicher.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 CPU Kühler für 24,99€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Gültig solange der Vorrat reicht bzw. bis zum 23. Oktober 2016.*


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Österreicher:
OCZ TR150 960GB SSD um 179€ inkl. Versand
Toshiba OCZ TR150 - Trion 150 - 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## drebbin (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zwar nicht viel günstiger als anderswo aber wer gerade ein Netzteil braucht:
BeQuiet E10 500W CM für 80€ +5€ Versand (in Deutschland)
Hardware | Software | Untehaltungselektronik kaufen bei TruWare.de


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Abductee schrieb:


> Für Österreicher:
> OCZ TR150 960GB SSD um 179€ inkl. Versand
> Toshiba OCZ TR150 - Trion 150 - 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Leider wieder 30€ teurer.
Sonst, ein TOP Deal.


----------



## Berliner2011 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Spinal schrieb:


> Bei Ebay gibt es derzeit einen 15% Gutschein auf alles außer Edelmetalle bei Verkäufern die Bezahlung mit Paypal anbieten.
> Mindestbestellwert 20 Euro, Max 100 € Ersparnis.
> 
> Damit kann man eine GTX 1080 für unter 600 Euro bekommen (zb. Palit Gamerock für 586€). Oder MSI Gaming X für 620 oder die Asus Strix für 614 Euro (Saturn/Mediamarkt). Das schöne, die üblichen Versender und Läden haben auch einen Ebayshop und das ist für mich persönlich vertrauenswürdiger.
> ...




wo findet man den Gutescheincode?


----------



## drebbin (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://mobil.pcwelt.de/news/eBay-Super

War ne Stundenaktion


----------



## Spinal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> wo findet man den Gutescheincode?



Ja, die Aktion war leider zeitlich sehr begrenzt und ist am gleichen Abend noch ausgelaufen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hoffe, dass das auch hier reinpasst:
Mirillis - Onlineshop
Das Aufnahmeprogramm Action! von Mirillis reduziert:

Reviews:
Mirillis Action! - Software Review | Deutsch / German - YouTube
Mirillis Action! Aufnahmeprogramm TUTORIAL [GERMAN] // Review + Tutorial | GamesOffice - YouTube
Gassy Reviews: Mirillis Action! - YouTube
[Action Recorder Review] - One of the Best Recorders for Gaming! - YouTube

Ich habe es vor 2 Jahren gekauft und es ist echt top!


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G610 Orion Brown für 79,99€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lioncast LK15 Gaming Tastatur Neuauflage! für 29,99€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hallo,
die SanDisk SSD gibt es heute (noch ca. 11 Std gültig) aber tatsächlich noch günstiger:

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

LG

onkel-bill


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die SanDisk SSD gibt es heute (noch ca. 11 Std gültig) aber tatsächlich noch günstiger:
> 
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> ...



Stimmt leider nicht, denn bei Amazon kommen keine Versandkosten hinzu...
SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne SSD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für die 7€ Differenz würde ich eh lieber die SanDisk Ultra II 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Momentan haben irgendwie alle die Preise heftig angezogen. 
Da ist das allermeiste, was mich interessiert, kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, sondern nur dem Augenblick entsprechend eins und trotzdem teurer als vor 4 Wochen.
Ich betrachte das jedoch nur auf dem hiesigen Markt im etablierten Online-Handel, sowie die allgemeinen Mediatempel.
Ebay + Amazon interessieren mich nicht!


----------



## buggs001 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann man den Schnäppchenführer nicht mal hingehend echter Angebote und Schäppchen überarbeiten?

Das es bei Alternate und Caseking 1070er und 1080er Grafikkarten zu kaufen gibt, ist bekannt.
Angebote oder Schnäppchen sind diese jedoch genau so wenig, wie bei anderen Händlern auch.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cooler Master MasterKeys Lite L RGB Combo Tastatur Maus für 39,99€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick83 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wird es für den Premium Pass von Battlefield 1 spezielle Black Friday Angebote geben?


----------



## blautemple (17. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Woher sollen wir das wissen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freiheraus (18. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam gibts gerade Hitman (2016) 50% reduziert, egal ob INTRO PACK, einzelne  Episoden oder THE COMPLETE FIRST SEASON
Save 50% on HITMAN™ on Steam

Gestern habe ich das Intro Pack noch zum Normalpreis gekauft... yeah!^^


Edit: Welche Episoden sind die empfehlenswertesten, 2 und 3?


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich das Intro Pack noch zum Normalpreis gekauft... yeah!^^


Steam Refund, falls du noch keine zwei Stunden gespielt hast!


----------



## Freiheraus (19. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zybba schrieb:


> Steam Refund, falls du noch keine zwei Stunden gespielt hast!



Hehe, 2,2 Std. Aber egal, wäre eh bissl komisch, erst zurückgeben und dann gleich wieder kaufen


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hätte es bei weniger als zwei Stunden versucht.
Ist aber gut, dass es ehrliche Leute wie dich gibt. ^^


----------



## Spinal (19. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist mir auch schon passiert 



Zybba schrieb:


> Steam Refund, falls du noch keine zwei Stunden gespielt hast!



Das funktioniert vermutlich nicht. Der Refund dauert wohl bis zu einer Woche. Ich weiß nicht wie das funktioniert wenn man das Spiel dann direkt wieder kauft


----------



## Kaby-Lame (21. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich wurde heute beim Angebot der Stargate Atlantis Box schwach


----------



## Chronik (21. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sagt mal habt ihr eine Ahnung? Ich will/brauch unbedingt einen neuen Monitor (zum zoggen), so nun ist der Asus VP278H morgen früh im Sale. Da ich aber arbeiten gehe habe ich keine Zeit den zu bestellen. Wisst/Vermutet ihr was ob der Monitor nochmal im Sale landet oder sollte man leiber die Finger von solchen Sales nehmen und den Monitor zum regulären Preis kaufen? Oder gibt es auf Alternate auch noch Rabatt-Aktion (vor Weihnachten) und sollte man diese Nutzen oder doch zum regulären Preis kaufen?
Was haltet ihr von diesen Monitor, habt ihr selber so einen?


----------



## Icedaft (21. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

FHD auf 27", 60Hz, TN, was spricht denn "FÜR" diesen Monitor? 

Wenn es günstig und ein gutes Panel sein soll: iiyama ProLite XU2590HS-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du eine bessere Auflösung und ein besseres Panel willst: Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder  Dell UltraSharp U2414H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chronik (21. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eig. dachte ich an ein TN-Panel, was nicht in erster Linie in Asien gebaut wird. Tut mir leid habe da einfach kein Vertrauen. Zumal für diesen Preis, der in erster Linie Top ist aber in zweiter Linie bestimmt nach 1 Jahr schluss ist?!


----------



## Thaurial (21. November 2016)

*Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Welche Panels werden denn nicht in Asien gebaut??

Ps: 27" und FHD find ich echt doof..

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## die.foenfrisur (21. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

der asus ist ja nun wirklich nix besonderes.
da kannst auch jeden anderen monitor kaufen.

das mit der befürchtung schlechter tn-panel ist zu unrecht.

besser 120/144Hz

LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder mit freesync, falls AMD-graka

AOC G2460PF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), FreeSync-/G-Sync: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync), FreeSync-/G-Sync-Minimalfrequenz: bis 40Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mfg


----------



## Aveonik (22. November 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Hey,

unter Top-Angebote steht ja momentan die G502 mit 44€...lässt sich herausfinden woher die Info kommt oder wann das sein soll?
Ich finde unter Blitzangebote keinen eintrag zu der Maus und auch sonst keine Angaben..auf der Produktseite ist es nach wie vor noch 63€

LG


----------



## Freiheraus (22. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Apropos Hitman nochmal, gibt es jetzt gratis zur RX 470, z.B. bei Mindfactory oder Alternate  Ist übrigens The Complete First Season, also schon was wert.


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Roccat Kone XTD gibts noch 1 Stunde lang für 59,99€ bei Amazon.
Roccat Kone XTD optische Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Duebelmaster (23. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hi PCGH. Bitte mal die BF1 Early Enlister Aktion von Caseking raus nehmen.
Auf Anfrage bei Caseking habe ich erfahren, dass die Aktion bereits beendet ist.

*Battlefield 1 Early Enlister Deluxe Edition oder Deluxe Edition Rabatt-Code beim Kauf einer Radeon RX 480 *


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3 für 66€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Hi PCGH. Bitte mal die BF1 Early Enlister Aktion von Caseking raus nehmen.
> Auf Anfrage bei Caseking habe ich erfahren, dass die Aktion bereits beendet ist.
> 
> *Battlefield 1 Early Enlister Deluxe Edition oder Deluxe Edition Rabatt-Code beim Kauf einer Radeon RX 480 *



Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Am Blackfriday gibts das Honor 8 für 299€.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

10% auf Elektronik bei ebay. Heute von 12-20 Uhr.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Am Blackfriday gibts das Honor 8 für 299€.



Meinst du im VMALL Store?


----------



## -H1N1- (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> 10% auf Elektronik bei ebay. Heute von 12-20 Uhr.



Code: *POWERWOW16

*Neuer Monitor incoming


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Code: *POWERWOW16
> 
> *Neuer Monitor incoming



Welcher denn?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Muss man den Code in den Warenkorb legen oder wird der bei entsprechenden Artikeln schon automatisch verrechnet?

Edit: lesen bildet ^^
"...geben Sie bei der Kaufabwicklung den Gutscheincode „POWERWOW16“ in das dafür vorgesehene Feld ein."


----------



## -H1N1- (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei mir isses der LG 27UD68 geworden.

Den Gutschein musst Du beim bezahlen per Paypal angeben, dann werden die 10% abgezogen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Meinst du im VMALL Store?



Jap.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin so doof, konnte mit meiner 1080 nicht warten. Das wäre ein Schnapper geworden...


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

??? Was gesehen?


----------



## Eirulan (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gilt der EBay Code auch für Grafikkarten..?


----------



## NotAnExit (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn ich mir die Kategorien so ansehe, ja. Verlängert bis 23 Uhr!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir vorhin ein paar LED und einen PWM Dimmer geordert. Alle Artikel waren als Elektronik kategorisiert, konnten aber nicht rabattiert werden 
Naja, immerhin gabs beim Händler die 10% für Black-Friday.


----------



## Original-80 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Juke.com feiert man ebenfalls Black-Week mit ein paar rabattierten Spieletiteln, u.a.

 Doom                                                  --------------------------------16,99€
Fallout 4                                            ---------------------------- 17,99€
Fallout 4 "Far Harbour" ----------             12,99€
Fallout 4 "Nuka World"              ----------  10,99€
Wolfenstein: The New Order------     5,99€
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood -------      5,99€


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die server auf caseking sind wohl im Eimer, wa  ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_Crucial MMX300 750GB_ für 129 Euro:
Crucial MX300 750GB Interne Festplatte SATA mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Crucial - CT750MX300SSD1 - Disque Flash - SSD Interne - 750 Go: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## PolluxFix (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Achtung bei den "Angeboten" bei Mindfactory dieses Wochenende. Die Preise der entsprechenden Artikel wurden vorher nach oben korrigiert.  Teilweise 10€ teurer, dafür dann 5€ Rabatt oder einen Schlüsselring. Yeah.


----------



## Falk (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier gibt es auch noch ein paar spannende Deals, falls jemand auch etwas aus anderen Kategorien sucht abseits der bekannten "Big Player": Black Spar Friday: Top-Angebote im Preisvergleich | CHECK24


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls wer Rat wegen der SSD von Crucial braucht hier ein Nachtest mit aktueller firmware!
Crucial MX300 im Nachtest: Die neue Firmware M0CR040 macht alles besser - ComputerBase

Denke für 129 Euro kann man das machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Crucial ist ausverkauft


----------



## chewara (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Media Markt und alternate hat se eben noch gehabt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Crucial ist ausverkauft


Puh, zum Glück noch rechtzeitig zugeschlagen. 
Edit:

Dishonored 2 bei MediaMarkt für 25 Euro!
Dishonored 2: Das Vermachtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC Games - Media Markt

Oder bei Saturn 20% Abzug auf alle Games, Musik, Filme & Serien!
Mit Abzug  z.B.
GTA V für 23,99 € ^^
DOOM Special Edition für 15,99 €
Just Cause 3 für 7,99 €


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Okay bei NBB und MM gibt es die Crucial noch


----------



## Skeen29 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir gleich mal 3 MX300 gekauft. 129€ für 750 GB sind schon i. O. 
Kann Sie ja dann nächste Woche für rund 160 wieder verkaufen oder zurücksenden wenn das nicht klappt.  Aber eine werde ich sicher behalten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ReCore gibt es grad in der Microsoft Store App für 20 Euro. 
Kostenlose Demo kann mich sich direkt herunterladen. Wenn´s fun macht und gut läuft, werde ich mir das kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So jetzt ist die Crucial-SSD auch bei NBB + Media Markt ausverkauft


----------



## chewara (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> So jetzt ist die Crucial-SSD auch bei NBB + Media Markt ausverkauft



EBay auch ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auch bei eBay.

Bei Notebooksbilliger war sie zwischenzeitlich sogar für 109 drin.
Sofort vergriffen [emoji19]


----------



## Skeen29 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ganz ehrlich... für 129 € 750 GB ist auch echt eine super Sache.  Zumal sie mit der neuen Firmware auch super läuft, Mit 750 GB kommt man auch wirklich gut hin.


----------



## Bogo36 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht ein einziges Anegbot bei dem auch nur annähernd mein Finger gejuckt hat. Weder Cybermonday noch Black Friday. Hatte auf ne Palit Gamerock 1070/1080 für ca 350€/500€ gehofft


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich bin froh das meine von Amazon versendet wurde.
Auch bei Media Markt hab ich mir eine für Abholung im Laden bestellt.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon hat ein paar retail Spiele im Sortiment die ich glaube so noch nicht angeboten wurden, z.B.

Dishonored 2   ~24 €
Witcher 3 GOTY   ~20 €
Titanfall 2    ~22 €

...und noch die üblichen Verdächtigen wie XCOM 2, Fallout 4, Doom usw.


----------



## Samstag494 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Amazon hat ein paar retail Spiele im Sortiment die ich glaube so noch nicht angeboten wurden, z.B.
> 
> Dishonored 2   ~24 €
> Witcher 3 GOTY   ~20 €
> ...


Zumindest bei Titanfall kommen noch 5€ Versand dazu :/


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Samstag494 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Titanfall kommen noch 5€ Versand dazu :/



Ja der lästige 5 € FSK18 Versand. Dann muss man halt gleich 2 oder 3 kaufen damit sich die 5 € lohnen.


----------



## Spinal (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ist nicht jetzt am Montag erst der eigentliche Cyber Monday?


----------



## wobix (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Spinal schrieb:


> ist nicht jetzt am Montag erst der eigentliche Cyber Monday?



Ja, Wikipedia sagt:
Terminlich liegt der Tag immer an dem Montag, der Thanksgiving (vierter Donnerstag im November) folgt, und liegt somit zwischen dem 26. November und 2. Dezember. Der Cyber Monday ist die Antwort von Online-Shops auf den traditionellen Black Friday (Freitag nach Thanksgiving), der wiederum von traditionellen/Offline-Händlern ins Leben gerufen wurde.

Quelle: Cyber Monday – Wikipedia


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## extremeDsgn (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



tollertoni schrieb:


> Hab mir gleich mal 3 MX300 gekauft. 129€ für 750 GB sind schon i. O.
> Kann Sie ja dann nächste Woche für rund 160 wieder verkaufen oder zurücksenden wenn das nicht klappt.  Aber eine werde ich sicher behalten.



Du hast aber auch ein Gewerbe, oder? Mit Gewinnabsicht darfst du ja nicht privat verkaufen  Schon dreist.


----------



## Falk (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Spinal schrieb:


> ist nicht jetzt am Montag erst der eigentliche Cyber Monday?



Amazon macht da sein eigenes Ding und hat den Black Friday praktisch am Ende der eigenen Cyber Woche. 
Wer noch Budget hat kann hier mal reinschauen: Super Cyber Woche: Vergleichen und Sparen | CHECK24 (gerade wer zufällig mal über CHECK24 den Strom gewechselt hat könnte noch Punkte haben, die sich auch für die Shopping-Angebote einlösen lassen).


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein Gewerbe, oder? Mit Gewinnabsicht darfst du ja nicht privat verkaufen  Schon dreist.



Wo kommt denn so eine übertriebene Einschätzung her?
Ganz so einfach ist das nicht. 
Sowas darf jeder privat im gewissen rahmen machen. Auch ein auto verkaufen mit  5000euro gewinn.
Es ist u.a. nur wichtig wie oft was verkauft wird und unter welchen Umständen. 
Privat Gebrauchsgegenstände kaufen und teuer verkaufen ist erst mal nicht im Sinne des Estg.
Dazu reichen wohl 3 solcher teile nicht unbedingt, auch wenn es keine genaue Definition gibt.
Alternativ einfach öffnen und als minimal benutzt deklarieren...
Nach meiner Einschätzung jedenfalls weit weg von gewerbsmäßig. Bei 10 oder 20 sehe das sicher wieder anders aus.

Und wieso dreist?
Clever...

Mfg


----------



## JaniZz (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bräuchte mal ein top Angebot für eine rx480 

Finde nichts....


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Finde die red devil bei mf für 254eur schon nicht schlecht.

Mfg


----------



## NotAnExit (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

525GB SSD für 93,90€, wow!  Jetzt noch eine 1TB für deutlich unter 200€ bitte!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. November 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls noch wer ein Werkzeug-Kit (u.A. für Notebooks und Smartphones) sucht:
iFixit Classic Pro Tech Toolkit Werkzeug-Set Reparatur-Set fur Smartphones Laptops Elektronik: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## extremeDsgn (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Falls noch wer ein Werkzeug-Kit (u.A. für Notebooks und Smartphones) sucht:
> iFixit Classic Pro Tech Toolkit Werkzeug-Set Reparatur-Set fur Smartphones Laptops Elektronik: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



Kostet gerade 54,95€. Was war denn der Aktionspreis? Die Teile kriegt man nämlich 1:1 ohne das "iFixit" Logo aus China (Aliexpress) für weniger als 10€.


----------



## Thaurial (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Kostet gerade 54,95€. Was war denn der Aktionspreis? Die Teile kriegt man nämlich 1:1 ohne das "iFixit" Logo aus China (Aliexpress) für weniger als 10€.




echt? link pls


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es war für 40 drin.
Ist halt die Frage, ob das Zeug aus der China-Bucht so zuverlässig (beständig) ist 
Bei dem iFixit hat man immerhin einen Namen und einen Händler in Reichweite. War mit meinem Kit bisher eigentlich auch immer ganz zufrieden (habe das kleinere Smartphone-Set). Gibt sogar eine lebenslange Garantie. Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie man die bei solch einem Verschleißprodukt (Werkzeuge) überhaupt geltend machen soll


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gute Werkzeuge, zumindest Schraubenzieher sind doch für die Ewigkeit geschaffen  
Zumindest das Zeug was man bei Layer und Co. Findet...


----------



## NOQLEMIX (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung LED-Monitor 27'' C27F396FH (Curved, AMD FreeSync) gerade für 179,90€.

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@ifixit
also "lebenslang" bedeutet hier immer "15 jahre" 

das dürfte dann passen.
denn unsachgemäße behandlung ist ja ausgeschlossen.


der monitor hat mit 48-72hz leider eine blöde range.
sonst ist er ganz nett im preis.

mfg


----------



## thoast3 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindstar kann man momentan eine schicke XFX RX 480 RS 8 GB für 239€ inkl abstauben: 8GB XFX Radeon RX 480 RS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## nibi030 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei MM und MM Ebay heute die g810 mit Division für 59€:

LOGITECH G810 ORION SPECTRUM SE (INCL. TOP Game THE DIVISION / VO 08.03.2016) Gaming Tastatur - Media Markt


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



nibi030 schrieb:


> Bei MM und MM Ebay heute die g810 mit Division für 59€:
> 
> LOGITECH G810 ORION SPECTRUM SE (INCL. TOP Game THE DIVISION / VO 08.03.2016) Gaming Tastatur - Media Markt



Da könnte ich gerade echt schwach werden


----------



## Spinal (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Da könnte ich gerade echt schwach werden



Ist echt ein sehr gutes Angebot würde ich sagen. Habe mal eine bestellt


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin heute bei der Asus DUAL GTX1070 schwach geworden. Bei 399€ plus Cashback auf 379€, konnte ich einfach nicht Nein sagen.

Ich hoffe das mich diesmal Asus nicht enttäuscht... in der Vergangenheit hatte ich immer wieder Probleme mit allen Herstellern außer mit Zotac. Eigentlich wollte ich bis ins neue Jahr warten und mit meiner 970 weiter machen, aber ich bin eben ein Weichei


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Preis war aber auch gut  Inkl. Cashback sollten es sogar 369€ sein...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der Preis war aber auch gut  Inkl. Cashback sollten es sogar 369€ sein...



Ja, richtig.

Es gibt nur zwei Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind, die nicht so geil sind:

1. keine Backplate
2. nur einen 8-Pin Stromversorgung

Aber bei beiden sehe ich nicht wirklich ein Problem. Backplate ist meistens eh nur zu Optikzwecken und bei letzterem weiß ich jetzt nicht ob sich dies eventuell auf das OC-Verhalten auswirkt!?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die BPs werden bei ASUS in der Regel doch eh nicht derart mit dem PCB verbunden, sodass sie effektiv Wärme (ab)leiten. Von daher würde ich lieber drauf verzichten. Hat sich bei meinen bisherigen DirectCUs sogar positiv auf die Temps ausgewirkt 

Würde mich übrigens mal interessieren, wie das mittlerweile mit dem ASUS-Cashback läuft. Kriegt man das auch unter zwei Monataten Wartezeit?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Würde mich übrigens mal interessieren, wie das mittlerweile mit dem ASUS-Cashback läuft. Kriegt man das auch unter zwei Monataten Wartezeit?



Da bin ich auch gespannt. Bisher hatte ich in meinen Leben einmal das Vergnügen an einer Cashback-Aktion teilzunehmen. Damals beim Kauf eines Druckers von Epson, sollte man auch 30€ zurückbekommen. Erst wollten sie nicht auszahlen und haben sich versucht rauszureden und nach 4 Monaten war das Geld dann endlich da.


----------



## Roli (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

yay borderlands 2 goty für 9€ ist doch schnäppchen.
freue mich immer wenn die lizensierten händler auf dem selben preislevel wie die restlichen keyshops sind!


----------



## Medcha (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ArrayLOL, mit der Gefahr, dass ich verwarnt werde, aber das muss gesagt werden: wie blöd muss man sein, 199 Euro (unver. Pr. ) für eine Fernbedienung auszugeben. Ich habe noch Popel von 2015, 6 Euro das Stück, das wär doch ähnlich gut.

Sorry, aber unsere Welt geht zugrunde und solche Kunden haben eine bedeutenden Anteil daran(schon klar, den Zusammenhang schnallen viele wieder nicht). Mir fehlen die Worte... aber beim Benzinpreis sparen mit der App


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"DELL PowerEdge T20 Minitower Server - Xeon E3-1225V3 4GB/1TB 288€ - 80€ Cashback = 208€ (allein der Xeon E3-1225V3 hat einen Wert von ca. 260€) "

- so steht es in dem PCGH-Link zu dem entsprechenden Angebot bei Cyberport auf Ebay.

In dem Angebot selbst steht aber dagegen:

"JETZT PREISVORTEIL SICHERN*
Beim reduzierten Artikelpreis wurden alle Einsparungen berücksichtigt. Artikel bereitgestellt von cyberport

* Die Ersparnis wurde im Artikelpreis berücksichtigt. "

Da die Cyberport-Hotline erst morgen wieder erreichbar ist, lautet meine Frage:

Was ist nun richtig? Und steht PCGH für die redaktionell eingepflegte Information ("- 80€ Cashback = 208€") gerade?


----------



## Zybba (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Medcha schrieb:


> LOL, mit der Gefahr, dass ich verwarnt werde, aber das muss gesagt werden: wie blöd muss man sein, 199 Euro (unver. Pr. ) für eine Fernbedienung auszugeben.


Einfach mal etwas nachdenken, dann fällt es dir evtl. ein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn man damit Nachbars Garagentor aufbekommt, war sie es wert. 
Sonst sind die großen ja auch mehr als nur eine Standard Universalfernbedienung.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn man damit Nachbars Garagentor aufbekommt, war sie es wert.
> Sonst sind die großen ja auch mehr als nur eine Standard Universalfernbedienung.



@Medcha stellt es mir ein wenig zu krass da. Diese Fernbedienung hat durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Das Teil hat fast schon eine Garantie mit jedem Gerät auf dem Markt, das eine FB benötigt, umzugehen. Ich merke es selber bei mir... Bluray-Player, AVR, TV, RaspberryPi und Amazon Prime Stick... da kommen schnell mal mehere FBs zusammen und alle Geräte mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern/Technologien. Alle durch eine zu ersetzen, wäre schon nice.

Soweit mir bekannt können Funk-, Bluetooth- und IR-Empfänger bedient werden. Da gibt es kaum Konkurrenz.

Aber wie ihr es schon selbst festgestellt habt... eindeutig zu teuer. Aber diese FB kann einiges.


----------



## xinny92 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hi,
sollte ich bei der GTX1080 SC Gaming für 639 zuschlagen oder doch lieber die 1080 JetStream für 690 ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

JetStream für 690€?! Wo soll das denn ein Schnäppchen sein?
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xinny92 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*sorry Super JetStream aber nur die EVGA is ja im moment reduziert bei Caseking wollte nur wissen ob die EVGA auch ok ist da ich da ja 60€ spar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich würde keine EVGA kaufen, da Krüppel-Kühler. Nur wenn du eh den Kühler tauschen willst, würde ich EVGA empfehlen. 
Ansonsten kannst du getrost die Jetstream nehmen, mMn der beste Kühler der Stock-verbaut wurde. Da reicht auch die non-super,  ist ja eh nur der Takt anders (kannst selber übertakten).


----------



## BxBender (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Wieso falle ich immer öfter auf angebliche Preisknaller von der PCG(H) rein?
Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum Professionelle Gaming Maus (kabelgebundene/kabellose)        84,90€ (Vergleichspreis ab 134,90€)  
Stimmt nicht, kostet nämlich 139 Euro bei Amazon.
Das ist keine Seltenheit, das habe ich dauernd.
Ich weiß nicht, wo man diese Preise immer her hat.
Wenn es ein stündliches Angebot hat, sollte man es bitte schön auch dabei schreiben.
Oder liegt es an versteckten Einstellungen der jeweiligen Shops, die ohne Ankündigung mal eben die Preise hoch und runterschnellen lassen?
Trotzdem Danke für die Übersichtsliste, auch wenn diese meiner Meinung nach öfters mal danebenliegt und man sich nicht wirklich drauf verlassen kann.


----------



## Queue (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

@BxBender

ich habe Sie mir für 84,90€ sichern können.. war gegen 09:30 Uhr. 

Das liegt an den jeweiligen Shops, das diese schnell die Preise ändern.

Eventuell könnte die Redaktion zusätzlich noch dazu schreiben das diese sich im Laufe des Tages ändern können.

Viele Grüße Queue


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den Schnäppchenführer pflegen noch echte Menschen und keine Roboter  Wir wissen ja nie, ob der Shop nicht 5 Min. später den Preis wieder ändert. Die Glaskugel hat der Chef aus Kostengründen leider nicht genehmigt


----------



## T3ldr3M (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cool, Deus Ex und Homefront, beides Spiele die ich wollte… bei dem Preis sag ich nicht nein!


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls jemand Bedarf an so etwas hat, im Mindstar gibt es gerade eine GTX1050 40 € unter Normalpreis für 100 €.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G Saitek Pro Flight X56 Rhino 187 statt 250€.
Logitech G Saitek Pro Flight X56 Rhino: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Shadyyy (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus pg278qr bei Saturn für 665. Abzüglich der 16% MwSt Aktion für 563,79+Versand. Dazu gibt's von asus noch 30 Euro cashback. Günstigster Preis um die 650. Man kann auch mit medi Markt Gutscheinen  (50 für 60) zahlen zumindest online


----------



## Elektro (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Stelle ich mich zu doof an oder gibt es bei Saturn in der 16 Prozent Aktion keine Grafikkarten oberhalb von 200 Euro Bzw. der  gtx 1050 ti?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist bei mir genauso. Suchst du allerdings beispielsweise direkt über die Suchleiste GTX 1070, kommen ein paar Ergebnisse. Bei denen steht überall "Produkt momentan nicht verfügbar". Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt... 
Zum Beispiel:

MSI Geforce(R) GTX 1070 Gaming Z 8 GB (V330-002R) Grafikkarte kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Shadyyy (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Monitor ist zum Beispiel auch nicht mehr verfügbar aktuell. Heute morgen bestellt und bestellbestätigung schon bekommen. Scheint wohl so von denen gewollt zu sein.


----------



## Hansi92 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AOC AGON AG241QX Gaming Monitor kaufen | SATURN

340,27 € eigentlich ein super Amgebot. Ist nur die Frage ob der Monitor sich lohnt oder ob andere empfehlenswerter sind.


----------



## Memph (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Games Angebote bei Buecher.de

Games Angebote - Ubisoft Highlights-Preisaktion
Preishits


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Elektro schrieb:


> Stelle ich mich zu doof an oder ...?


Hier gibt es keine Schnäppchen.
"Altmetall und Überteuert" sollte die Überschrift heißen.

P.S.: Die Mehrwertsteuer beträgt seit vielen Jahren 19% für  alle Elektronik-Handelswaren.
Aber auf dem Saturn vergeht die Zeit langsamer ... .

@ PCGH: Wann werft Ihr endlich das Crap-Netzteil aus den PCGH-PCs?


----------



## P2063 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Mehrwertsteuer beträgt seit vielen Jahren 19% für  alle Elektronik-Handelswaren.



16% Rabatt ist trotzdem absolut korrekt, denn rechtlich dürfen sie einem die Mehrwertsteuer nicht erlassen, das ist reines Marketingsprech. Die 19% Mehrwertsteuer werden aufgeschlagen, dann hat man eine neue Gesamtsumme von der knapp 16% abgezogen werden müssen um grob gerundet wieder beim ursprünglichen Preis zu laden.

Beispiel:
Netto 100€ + 19€ Mehrwertsteuer = 119€ Brutto
Brutto 119€ - 16% = 99,96€


----------



## Shadyyy (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



P2063 schrieb:


> 16% Rabatt ist trotzdem absolut korrekt, denn rechtlich dürfen sie einem die Mehrwertsteuer nicht erlassen, das ist reines Marketingsprech. Die 19% Mehrwertsteuer werden aufgeschlagen, dann hat man eine neue Gesamtsumme von der knapp 16% abgezogen werden müssen um grob gerundet wieder beim ursprünglichen Preis zu laden.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Netto 100€ + 19€ Mehrwertsteuer = 119€ Brutto
> Brutto 119€ - 16% = 99,96€


Endlich jemand der in Mathe nicht Kreide holen war  hab ich die tage auch so oft gelesen. Einfach mal nachrechnen


----------



## extremeDsgn (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Powerbanks für 6,99€ aus Saturn taugen nix. Hab die selben im 3er Pack für 9,99€ aus Mediamarkt.
İch empfehle dafür für 14-15€ die 10000mAh Powerbank von Xiaomi (gearbest, banggood) mit sehr effektivem Controller.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Link "Amazon Tiefpreiswochen" ist etwas irreführend. Wenn ich in der Rubrik Blu-rays bin erwarte ich eigentlich Links zu Blu-rays und nicht zu Downloadangeboten.


----------



## christall (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist das ein gutes Angebot? Suche zur Zeit eine 1070 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gutes Angebot nein, günstigster Preis zur zeit ja  kannst auch nach der palit jetstream gucken kostet bei mindfactory nochmal 12 Euro weniger. Würde ich noch eher empfehlen ist größer und kühler aber lies dazu am besten im forum mal will hier nix zu spammen 🙈


----------



## mannefix (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



christall schrieb:


> Ist das ein gutes Angebot? Suche zur Zeit eine 1070
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5



ne, meine msi 1070 für 374,99 Euro gekauft vor Weihnachten


----------



## christall (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mannefix schrieb:


> ne, meine msi 1070 für 374,99 Euro gekauft vor Weihnachten



Ok, krass... das sind ja mehr als 100€ weniger  Na so ein Angebot wird es wohl erstmal nicht mehr geben.

Und wie schaut es bei diesem Angebot aus? 
*Brandneue MSI Z270 Gaming Motherboards M5/M7 mit gratis 256GB m.2 SSD*

Brandneue Z270 Gaming Motherboards M5/M7 mit gratis 256GB m.2 SSD


----------



## ForceOne (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei den Z270 Boards hatte MSI im pcgh Test gut angeschnitten, mit der m.2 zahlst du für das Board effektiv vor allem recht wenig


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



christall schrieb:


> Ok, krass... das sind ja mehr als 100€ weniger  Na so ein Angebot wird es wohl erstmal nicht mehr geben.



Sag niemals nie:

349.99€ Carte Graphique Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 8G: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2 für 569€
Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## buggs001 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich schau hier regelmäßtig rein und ab und zu lese ich wirklich ein Schnäppchen.

Ich weiß nicht wie es den Anderen geht, aber ich kann die ganzen BluRay-Angebote nicht mehr sehen.
Ich glaube schon, dass bei gefühlten Millionen BluRays immer irgendeine davon im Angebot ist.
Ja, bei Amazon kann man sich Filme um € 0,99 ausleihen und das schon seit Monaten, sollte mittlerweile auch jeder gemerkt haben.

Könnte man sich beim Schnäppchenführer eventuell mehr auf Elektronik, PC-Hardware und Games konzentrieren?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Blu-ray-Kategorie ist allerdings eine der beliebtesten Kategorien, daher behalten wir die bei. Außerdem kannst du dir ja auch nur die entsprechenden Kategorien anschauen, die dich interessieren, sehe also das Problem nicht


----------



## christall (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie:
> 
> 349.99€ Carte Graphique Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 8G: Amazon.fr: Informatique



Ok, guter Preis. Aber von der Karte halte ich jetzt nicht ganz so viel, aufgrund der größe des Kühlers :/


----------



## Original-80 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hey PCGH`ler 

wenn ich mich nicht vertue (leider geben sie nicht die genaue Bezeichnung der Module an) ist dieses Ram-Kit bei Saturn durchaus einen Blick wert. 

Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 16GB  für 92,99€

KINGSTON HyperX Fury Arbeitsspeicher kaufen | SATURN


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Schlimmsten Fall sind die Single Ranked. Sind zwar günstiger, aber es gibt abere Schnellere und günstigere DDR4-Kits von anderen Herstellern... DDR4 16GB


----------



## Elektro (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Ebay gibts Civilization VI bei Saturn Chemnitz für 25 Euro

Sid Meier's Civilization VI - PC 5026555065399 | eBay


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cooler Master: 20 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Gaming-Produkte


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Cooler Master: 20 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Gaming-Produkte



Thx,verlinkt!


----------



## ForceOne (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da es hier auch gerne die Gehäuse von Fractal empfohlen werden gibt es diese Woche einen netten Deal bei Mindfactory, auf viele Fractal Produkte (R4/R5/AiO/Lüfter) gibt es 20% Rabatt! 
geht vom 16-22.01

Gutscheincode: #MF20YO
http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/Mindfactory_20YO


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schade, ausgerechnet das Fractal PCGH-Gehäuse ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## ForceOne (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Schade, ausgerechnet das Fractal PCGH-Gehäuse ist nicht lieferbar



Ist es überhaupt gelistet? Habe es bisher im MF Shop nicht finden können.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt gelistet? Habe es bisher im MF Shop nicht finden können.


Siehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das hatte ich gesehen, im Shop selbst wird es aber wohl nicht gelistet.

Siehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDave78 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das mit dem GA-Z170X war ja wohl nix


----------



## BxBender (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich sags ja: lasst es mit den angeblichen Top-Angeboten bei Amazon bleiben.

Das ist oftmals Rotz, viele Preise stimmen einfach nicht.

Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Mainboard        42,33€ (Vergleichspreis ab 156,85€)  

Welcher verblödete Heini kommt bitte schön auf die Idee, dass der Preis mit 42 Euro stimmen könnte???
Selbst 142 Euro wären sicherlich nur eine Aktionsware, die für 10 Sekunden mit einer beschränkten Stückzahl von 5 dort "aus Versehen" drin sein dürfte.

Wenn man drauf klickt, dann steht da sogar derzeit 192 Euro.

Verglichen zu den Geizhalspreisen (jetzt mal nicht nachgeschaut), wirkt das sogar recht real, da Amazon nicht wirklich superbillig ist, es sei denn, es ist ein superdeal, dann sind die auch mal wirklich preisgünstig, also so günstig wie andere Händler.
Oft auch nur, weil andere Händler dort ihre Ware dann als Werbeträger plazieren.
So habe ich letztens einem Arbeitskollegen 20 Euro erspart, weil ein Händler (Cyberport wars glaube ich), dort im Weihnachtsgeschäft einen Bildschirm etwas billiger angeboten hatte.

Ich bin der Meinung, Top_Angebote mit spezieller Erwähnung, sollten auch wirklich als anhaltenes Angebot für zumindest einige Stunden zur Verfügung stehen, ehe man seine Webseite damit volltapeziert und tausende Leute auf eine werbefinanzierte Webseite lockt.


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



BxBender schrieb:


> Ich sags ja: lasst es mit den angeblichen Top-Angeboten bei Amazon bleiben.
> 
> Das ist oftmals Rotz, viele Preise stimmen einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Wo ist der "Like"-Button, wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dishonored 2 (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) für PC für 17,99 Euro bei Saturn, wenn man es in einer Filiale abholt, ansonsten kommen 4,99 Euro VK hinzu: 

Dishonored 2: Das Vermachtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) - PC  | eBay

Dishonored 2: Das Vermachtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC kaufen | SATURN


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich nicht verguckt habe:

Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB für 195,95€ statt 228,95€ (Geizhals-Preis) bei Bechtle:
Samsung 850 Pro Series 512 GB SSD (MZ-7KE512BW) bei shop.bechtle.de online kaufen.

Samsung SSD 850 Pro 512GB, SATA (MZ-7KE512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Gerade gelesen:



> Versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab einem Bestellwert von 1.000 EUR netto. Darunter berechnen wir eine Transaktionskostenpauschale von 15 EUR (innerhalb Deutschlands).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich mich nicht verguckt habe:
> 
> Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB für 195,95€ statt 228,95€ (Geizhals-Preis) bei Bechtle:
> Samsung 850 Pro Series 512 GB SSD (MZ-7KE512BW) bei shop.bechtle.de online kaufen.
> ...



Da kommt auch noch die MwSt dazu


----------



## ElJonardo (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur noch bis zum 31. Januar ist es möglich, bei Rakuten.de ein Gutschein einzulösen der 12 % Rabatt bringt. 
Hab so eine GTX 1070 Gainward GS für nur 446,60 bekommen 😀


----------



## Quat (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"For Honor oder Ghost Recon Wildlands gratis beim Kauf..."
Nix da gratis!
Funktioniert nur noch über NvidiaSpy!


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So ist es! Nur für GeForce Experience-User, die dieses Nichtsnutz-Spyware-Tool installiert haben...aber nur zu, es gibt was gratis...


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die R9 390 steht aktuell sogar nur bei 199,90€. Schmucker Preis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebird (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Die R9 390 steht aktuell sogar nur bei 199,90€. Schmucker Preis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich war kurz in versuchung , aber man liesst ueber die VTX nicht wirklich viel gutes von daher ... 
und da es VTX nicht mehr gibt , naja im garantiefall ... also hat schon seine haken das angebot


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

525 GB SSD für 99,90€, das ist eine Ansage!  Aber warum keine 1TB in der Aktion, da wäre ich dabei...


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die WD Red 3 TB ist leider nach wie vor mit 119,- ausgepreist. Schade  . Für 89,- hätte ich mir da eine neue geholt, statt weiter nach ner gebrauchten im MP zu suchen.


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Alternate waren wohl ein paar sehr kurzfristige Schnäppchen dabei. ^^


----------



## Bluebird (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bei Alternate waren wohl ein paar sehr kurzfristige Schnäppchen dabei. ^^



so wie die angeblich 8 gb 480 Nitro ? die in wahrheit nur 4 Gb hat , natuerlich bemerkt man so einen kleinen Fehler im Angebot nicht ... das wird sicher auch noch einige freude beim Support geben !


----------



## Stuart0610 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jop, die 525GB MX 300 ist schon nach einer Stunde weg. Frustierend ist, dass sich der Preis im Warenkorb sich zurück auf 154€ geändert hat.

Wenn man schon so eine Aktion veranstaltet, sollten die für ein ausreichend großes Kontingent sorgen und nicht nur 5 Stück zu dem Preis anbieten...


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Jop, die 525GB MX 300 ist schon nach einer Stunde weg. Frustierend ist, dass sich der Preis im Warenkorb sich zurück auf 154€ geändert hat.



Großartig. Naja, dann hält sich mein Ärger über ein fehlendes 1TB-SSD-Angebot in Grenzen.


----------



## Stuart0610 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anscheinend kommen die Waren einzelnd nachgerückt. Nach 5min Dauer-neuladen des Websites konnte ich die MX300 525GB nun doch für 102,38€ bekommen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> 525 GB SSD für 99,90€, das ist eine Ansage!  Aber warum keine 1TB in der Aktion, da wäre ich dabei...



Jo, das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Mit dem "Rest" bin ich eingedeckt, hätte ich das geahnt, wäre die neue Grafikarte später angeschafft worden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Franzosen nehmen momentan für die 480 MSI nur 220 Taler MSI RX480-Gaming X 8G Carte graphique AMD Radeon RX480 1312 MHz 8 Go PCI Express x16 3.0: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist ja billig :o


----------



## Salatsauce45 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI RX480 im Angebot LOL
MSI RX 480 GAMING 8G Grafikkarte schwartz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## ThoSta (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da kann man ja echt schwach werden [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> MSI RX480 im Angebot LOL
> MSI RX 480 GAMING 8G Grafikkarte schwartz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Ich habe mir die mal bestellt. Dann kommt die 1060 halt wieder weg.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was dieses geheimnisvolle schwartz ist, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## Original-80 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was dieses geheimnisvolle schwartz ist, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.



Nun ja hierbei kann es sich nur, um diese neue, technische Erungenschaft handeln:

Nanorohrchen: Das schwarzeste Schwarz - Physik & Mehr - FAZ


Also ein Schwarz, das so schwarz ist das es schon SCHWARTTTTTZ ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eine ganze Reihe Kauflands, meines Erachtens hauptsächlich Bodenseekreis und Kreis Sigmaringen (Filialen in Friedrichshafen, Tettnang, Eriskirch, Bad Saulgau, Sigmaringen, Geislingen an der Steige, Pfullingen und Schwäbisch Gmünd) hat noch bis kommenden Mittwoch 1,5TB 2,5" Intenso Memory Case für 49.99 im Angebot


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

die MSI 480 X verkauft sich ja jetzt wie sonst was , bei MF bald die Devil abgehnaegt und bei Amazon Top Seller und war sogar eine weile ausverkauft ... man koennte fast meinen die raeumen auf fuer Vega ...


----------



## Artic-crusher (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei mf ist die sapphire rx 480 mit 8gb für 209 euro gelistet, find ich  irgendwie merkwürdig


----------



## Bluebird (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Bei mf ist die sapphire rx 480 mit 8gb für 209 euro gelistet, find ich  irgendwie merkwürdig


das sieht nach einer Cost reduced version aus ? wobei der Preis schon Krass ist !
Aber Sapphire hat aus meiner sicht die RX 480 vergeigt , bei der R9 380 war man noch mit abstand die beste und bei der 480 dann so eine zusammengeparte ******** ...
Aber 3 oder 4 Versionen auf denn markt schmeissen die sich praktisch nicht unterscheiden abgesehn minimal vom Takt , wenn ich bei der Super OC +++ wenigstens denn alten 380 Nitro Cooler bekomen wuerde 

PS: die Boardpartner werden doch nicht schon die Lager aufraeumen weil VEGA schneller kommt als erwartet ?


----------



## Lichterflug (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dishonored 2 in der Liste für 14,99€? Bei Amazon kostet es jedoch knapp 30€. Selbst beim Keyfinder finde ich es nicht für unter 30€. Hat da jemand einen Link für die 15€?


----------



## Marcel555 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dishonored 2 gab es für 14.99€ bei Saturn, ist aber schon abgelaufen.

Momentan gibt es bei Amazon die komplette Serie *"Eine schrecklich nette Familie" für 29.97€*. Sind ganze 11 Staffeln mit 33 DVDs.

//edit: Aktuell gibt es hier auch 10€ Rabatt bei Amazon Prime Now mit "PRIMENOW10".


----------



## -Flinx- (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo bitteschön gibt  es denn den 27" Monitor für 147,83 ???


----------



## Bluebird (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon war das , vielleicht aber nicht mehr aktuell ...


----------



## -Flinx- (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Amazon war das , vielleicht aber nicht mehr aktuell ...



Nö. Für den Preis gibbets einen 24 Zöller. Der 27" kostet 100€  mehr


----------



## Bluebird (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-Flinx- schrieb:


> Nö. Für den Preis gibbets einen 24 Zöller. Der 27" kostet 100€  mehr



Wie lange sollen denn so Preise gelten ? gerade bei Amazon oder Shops wie MindFctory ...
1-2 Tage kostete der 27er wirklich so wenig wer s jetzt verpasst hat pech .


----------



## drebbin (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für diejenigen die noch keine Skyrim Erfahrung haben ist hier die Legendary Version für unter 7€ im Angebot


----------



## Rolk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell im Mindfactory Mindstar:

 RX480 8GB Powercolor RX480 Red Dragon Aktiv für 209 € incl. Fracht.  


Edit:
Wurde schon wieder gekickt. Verfügbare Stückzahl von 25 heist anscheinend nicht das auch 25 Stück zu diesem Preis verkauft werden sollen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum gerade für 88€ bei Media Markt

LOGITECH G910 Orion Spectrum Mechanische Gaming-Tastatur - Media Markt


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kontrolliert hier auch einer die Links zu den Angeboten?? 

Die MX300 kostet ab 246€ bei Amazon, nicht wie beworben 167€.


----------



## Gast20180319 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Kontrolliert hier auch einer die Links zu den Angeboten??
> 
> Die MX300 kostet ab 246€ bei Amazon, nicht wie beworben 167€.



Jetzt schalt mal nen Gang runter Cowboy.
Die Preise ändern sich halt einfach, das unter Umständen in Minuten. Einfach mal Hirn einschalten bevor du hier sowas von dir gibst.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G810 Orion Spectrum gerade für 94,90€ bei ZackZack:

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## drebbin (4. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

3TB Toshiba HDD für 77€ 
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Aber besser schnell sein


----------



## MircoSfot (17. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Creative gibt es bis zum 19. März zusätzlich 25% Rabatt mit dem Code: DESAVE25 
Es ist möglich Rabatt auf Rabatt zu geben: Kostenlose Lieferung mit Creative Saver Shipping ab einem Bestellwert von 79,00€.				 - Creative Labs (Deutschland)


----------



## JunglistMovement (17. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 1080ti FE von Gigabyte gerade für unter 800 Euro auf mindfactory. (€ 782)
11GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition


----------



## Klickarbeiter (19. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Laut eurer Anzeige soll es heute bei Alternate eine Crucial SSD mit 525 GB für 99.90 Euro geben. Die gibt es aber nicht


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Klickarbeiter schrieb:


> Laut eurer Anzeige soll es heute bei Alternate eine Crucial SSD mit 525 GB für 99.90 Euro geben. Die gibt es aber nicht




Netter Preis  Was für eine Anzeige meinst du denn?


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt es einen Rabattcode für SSDs. Bei der einen oder anderen lohnt sich das sogar.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

VTX3D R9 390 Dual Fan für 184,90 € @ caseking


----------



## Bluebird (23. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> VTX3D R9 390 Dual Fan für 184,90 € @ caseking



und trotzdem scheint sie keine zu wollen ... , naja die Firma ist Pleite , was garantie angeht eher schlecht und die Karte war eben eine bescheidene 390 ... das wirds wohl sein ?


----------



## Conqi (24. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Bezahlsystem heißt übrigens Paydirekt  mit nem K, nicht C. Dämlich, aber ist so.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Conqi schrieb:


> Das Bezahlsystem heißt übrigens Paydirekt  mit nem K, nicht C. Dämlich, aber ist so.



Ah okay danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Rolk (24. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Conqi schrieb:


> Das Bezahlsystem heißt übrigens Paydirekt  mit nem K, nicht C. Dämlich, aber ist so.



...und ist bereits abgelaufen. Vermutlich Sekunden vor meiner Bestellung.


----------



## Conqi (24. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab's leider auch verpasst. Find ich fast schon absurd, dass da angeblich 2000 Bestellungen mit Paydirekt in 30 Minuten getätigt wurden. Ich dachte nicht mal, dass es deutschlandweit 2000 Leute gibt, die Paydirekt kennen.


----------



## Duebelmaster (28. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Amazon.fr gibt's momentan den R7 1700X für 349,99€.
Würde gerne zuschlagen, allerdings warte ich persönlich noch bis ein paar interessantere Boards verfügbar
und gewisse Ungereimtheiten beim Produkt ausgemerzt sind. 
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X - Processeur 3,8 GHz - Socket AM4: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Doom verramscht wird ist zwar fast schon Normalzustand, aber für 9,99 € retail auf Amazon wäre es vielleicht doch eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das Doom verramscht wird ist zwar fast schon Normalzustand, aber für 9,99 € retail auf Amazon wäre es vielleicht doch eine Erwähnung wert.



Find es nirgends. Wird wohl schon weg sein :/


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das Doom verramscht wird ist zwar fast schon Normalzustand, aber für 9,99 € retail auf Amazon wäre es vielleicht doch eine Erwähnung wert.



Cool, danke für den Tipp, habe es aufgenommen...


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cool, danke für den Tipp, habe es gekauft....


----------



## Freiheraus (2. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Weil bei Amazon ein "neuer Verkäufer" das Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero (AMD X370) angeblich für 209,- Euro anbietet, ist Mindfactory (vermtl. automatisiert)  mitgegangen und man bekommt es für 208,- (Prey inkl.^^).


----------



## ForceOne (2. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist mal ein Schnapper!


----------



## meeen (5. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

15% Rabatt auf rakuten.de so bekommt man den AMD r7 1700 für 313€.


----------



## Kondar (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

*Media Markt ist doch ne Verarsche!*
4 zum Preis von 2
z.B. Horizen + Nier für die PS4 sind Online nicht erhätlich (seit ~4+ Tagen) und im Laden dürfen 4 Spiele nicht mehr als 200€ kosten. Hat natürlich so sein Grund warum MM teurer als Amazon ist....


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Kondar schrieb:


> *Media Markt ist doch ne Verarsche!*
> 4 zum Preis von 2
> z.B. Horizen + Nier für die PS4 sind Online nicht erhätlich (seit ~4+ Tagen) und im Laden dürfen 4 Spiele nicht mehr als 200€ kosten. Hat natürlich so sein Grund warum MM teurer als Amazon ist....



Ich bin aus dem örtlichen Markt mit Mad Max, Deus Ex Mankind Divided, Starcraft 2 Legacy of the Vois und Homefront the Revolution für effektiv jeweils ~5 € raus gelatscht. Bis auf Homefront gab es davon jeweils nur ein Exemplar. Zufall? 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich wieder einen Kulturschock bekommen, was sich mit solchen Aktionen für Menschen in die Märkte locken lassen. Die Handytaschenrechner haben gequalmt wegen der 200 € Sperre...


----------



## Kondar (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Der Witz ist doch das diese Sperre nur in den Läden gilt.
"Komischerweise" sind die Topspiele (ok die Spiele die mich interessieren) Online nicht mehr verfügbar.
Vier Top Spiele zu kaufen halte ich schon für schwer obwohl wir neben dem PC auch ne PS und ne Box haben.
Fand auch keine Ultimate Versionen (XBone & PC)....

Ich farge mich warum ich zwei bis drei Top Spiele kaufen soll die (teilweise) deutlich teuer sind als woanders und das dann auch mit überteuerten 08-15 Spiele / Spiele die ich schon habe auffüllen soll.
Das rechent sich eigendlich für niemand; ich habe die Gosch voll von MM.


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI Cashback auf Grafikkarten und Mainboards.
14.04.2017-14.05.2017
Startseite - MSI Promotions


----------



## Benne74 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Saints Row 2

Bei gog.com gerade umsonst zu haben.


----------



## Quat (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn ich dafür erst einen Account und dann warscheinlich auch noch dieses Programm von denen brauch, ist das nicht wirklich umsonst, für "Steam-Patienten" uä. vielleicht.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Benne74 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Account ja, Software ist optional. Und bei gog.com sind die Games alle DRM frei.


----------



## T-Drive (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GOG FTW


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM Kit 32GB CL14 für 199,90€: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## ThoSta (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI GTX 1070 für effektiv 360€ und Ryzen CPUs sehr günstig bei Amazon.fr. Wer eine Kreditkarte hat kann problemlos bei Amazon.fr bestellen.
Lass ich Mal so hier
MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G fur 359€ - Grafikkarte mit 8192M
Amazon.fr: AMD Ryzen Prozessoren ab 190,80€
Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Nova mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freiheraus (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LENOVO Moto Z für 249,- bei Saturn Online: http://www.saturn.de/de/search.html...op&catalogId=11101&query=GSM_07_Lenovo_Moto_Z


----------



## Stuart0610 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Moto Z Angebot ist verdammt gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass es normalerweise nur für 450€ zu bekommen ist.

Mich würde nur der etwas kleine Akku stören.


----------



## Rayken (21. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kostet 350€ normal, ist aber derzeit wieder ausverkauft für 249€


----------



## Stuart0610 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rayken schrieb:


> Kostet 350€ normal, ist aber derzeit wieder ausverkauft für 249€


Ich habe es noch nie für 350€ gesehen. Beachte, dieses hier ist die Version ohne Play!

Siehe hier Preiskurve: Lenovo Moto Z 32GB schwarz/silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## Freiheraus (21. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ca. 350,- kostet das abgespeckte Moto Z Play oder? 

Lustig wie sich die Hamsterer bei ebay gerade gegenseitig unterbieten, da bleibt nicht mehr viel vom schnellen Gewinn, lol.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Z Play hat aber eine extrem gute Akkulaufzeit, die vom Z ist eher durchschnittlich.


----------



## Rayken (22. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab die schwarze Version ergattern können. Läuft bei mir nun seit 19 Stunden und Akku ist bei 35% geschätzt verbleiben laut Anzeige noch ca. 10 Std.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieviel Screen on Time bei welcher Helligkeit etwa?


----------



## Rayken (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Screen on time 3h 24m maximale Helligkeit, bin nun bei 27% geschätzt nun noch 12 Std Laufzeit. 

Wenn das Display aus ist verbraucht es fast kaum Akku Leistung.

Connect hatte das Moto Z bzgl. Akku Laufzeit getestet und gab einen Nutzungsmix von 8:22 an...


Bin soweit zufrieden. Auf Android 7 upgedatet, schön ist hier das Motorola sich sehr nahe am Stock
Android hält. Kann keinerlei Bloatware entdecken, wie bei Samsung und co. 
Läuft alles Butterweich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja das ist dann alles andere als gut. Das Honor 8 hat bei maximaler Helligkeit nach 4h SOT etwa 40%. Mir wäre das deutlich zu wenig.


----------



## Rayken (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mir reichts ist eben nur Durchschnitt. 
Der Akku ist ja nur 2600 mAH gross.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kleiner Schnäppchentipp:

Bei Game Stop bekommt man für 99,90€ eine PS4 Pro wenn man seine alte PS4 und 2 Spiele abgibt.
Bis 26.04.2017


----------



## drebbin (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Link bitte

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GameStop PS4 Pro Eintauschaktion


----------



## RavionHD (23. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht bis, sondern ab dem 26 April.


----------



## Rayken (24. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Laut Gamestop werden sehr alte und preiswerte Spiele wie FIFA 14/15, PES2015 oder NBA2K14 aufgrund ihres zu geringes Wertes nicht angenommen



Da wird wohl der Hacken liegen... und es kann sein das man keine neue PS4 Pro bekommt sondern eine gebrauchte, den von "Neu" steht da nirgends was.
Die haben also nix zu verschenken...


----------



## Duvar (24. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X fur 232,66€ [Amazon.fr]


----------



## Beeast (25. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

24 " Zoll viewsonic  wo war der bzw ist der im Angebot


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Beeast schrieb:


> 24 " Zoll viewsonic  wo war der bzw ist der im Angebot



Auf Amazon. Gefühlt alle 2 Wochen einen Tag lang im Angebot.


----------



## Beeast (25. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Auf Amazon. Gefühlt alle 2 Wochen einen Tag lang im Angebot.



Ok scheint ja nicht der burner zu sein


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat ja nicht lange gedauert: 

Mass Effect: Andromeda auf Amazon für 35 €.


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Hat ja nicht lange gedauert:
> 
> Mass Effect: Andromeda auf Amazon für 35 €.



Naja, wer heute noch den Vollpreis zahlt^^


----------



## Conqi (28. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf notebooksbilliger gibt es übrigens ein noch besseres Angebot für ne Samsung SSD. 50€ Rabatt ab 100€ Bestellwert mit dem Code SAMSUNGSSD (steht auch auf der Produktseite unten), sofern man bereit ist sich die Mühe mit 0% Finanzierung zu machen. Ne 250GB 960 Evo für 80€ ist dafür aber ein ziemlich netter Preis.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Palit GTX 1070 JetStream (Vom Hersteller generalüberholt) für 380€ inkl. Versand (Gutscheincode: versandfrei)
Computer Republik GmbH -/- Hardware von A bis Z - Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream Grafikkarte


----------



## NOQLEMIX (30. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Als Top Angebot in einem Hardwareforum: "Gillette Klingen reduziert"


----------



## mad-onion (30. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Adata Ultimate SU800 SSD aus den Tipps gibts über Geizhals (man landet auch wieder bei Amazon) nochmal 7 € billiger:
ADATA Ultimate SU800 256GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. April 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Als Top Angebot in einem Hardwareforum: "Gillette Klingen reduziert"


Um die CPU zu köpfen.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 5 1600 für unter 200€!


----------



## clange (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke für den Ryzen Deal


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wharfedale Diamond 10 CM für 239€ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X (11GB GDDR5X Xtreme Edition, ATX) schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X (11GB GDDR5X Xtreme Edition, ATX) schwarz



wow, geniales Angebot, danke, habe ich auch direkt verlinkt.


----------



## Octobit (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> wow, geniales Angebot, danke, habe ich auch direkt verlinkt.


Laut der einen Rezension wird die normale 1080 verschickt, also muss man da eventuell ein wenig aufpassen

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Octobit schrieb:


> Laut der einen Rezension wird die normale 1080 verschickt, also muss man da eventuell ein wenig aufpassen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Die Diskussion bei diesem Kommentar ist etwas länger. Angeblich hat ein Amazon-Mitarbeiter geschrieben, dass es doch die Ti ist...


----------



## Sonmace (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hmm komich habe das jetzt auch gelesen und frage mich was da jetzt sache ist, 649€ ist ja wirklich übertieben viel billiger wobei der preis eher zu der 1080 11 gbis passt.

Kann auch sein das AMAZON jetzt eine grösse lieferung davon erwarted und der preis den kommenden Preissturz  (spekulation) der 1080Ti schon beinhalted.

Jedenfalls wenn es war ist würde ich mich ärgern wenn ich nicht zuschlage


----------



## janekdaus (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Sonmace schrieb:


> hmm komich habe das jetzt auch gelesen und frage mich was da jetzt sache ist, 649€ ist ja wirklich übertieben viel billiger wobei der preis eher zu der 1080 11 gbis passt.
> 
> Kann auch sein das AMAZON jetzt eine grösse lieferung davon erwarted und der preis den kommenden Preissturz  (spekulation) der 1080Ti schon beinhalted.
> 
> Jedenfalls wenn es war ist würde ich mich ärgern wenn ich nicht zuschlage


Du hast ja jedes Recht die Graka wieder zurückzuschicken, wenn es keine 1080 Ti ist, kostet dich ja auch kein Porto oder Ähnliches...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## paladin60 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir die 1080ti mal bestellt, für 650€ ist die ein verdammt gutes Angebot.
Entweder das Ding kommt an und man kann sich freuen oder die Bestellung wird von Amazon storniert, wenn alls gut geht bekommt man eine unschlagbar günstige 1080ti.
Kommt nur ne 1080 dann geht die zurück.
Bei Amazon selber gibts ja kein Risiko wenn man mal auf gut Glück bestellt, bei dem Angebot wäre es dumm es nicht zu versuchen.


----------



## Steevo (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



paladin60 schrieb:


> Hab mir die 1080ti mal bestellt, für 650€ ist die ein verdammt gutes Angebot.
> Entweder das Ding kommt an und man kann sich freuen oder die Bestellung wird von Amazon storniert, wenn alls gut geht bekommt man eine unschlagbar günstige 1080ti.
> Kommt nur ne 1080 dann geht die zurück.
> Bei Amazon selber gibts ja kein Risiko wenn man mal auf gut Glück bestellt, bei dem Angebot wäre es dumm es nicht zu versuchen.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht und mal wieder ohne Not am HW Markt zugeschlagen


----------



## Rolk (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich spar mir die Aufregung. Amazon ist knallhart was das stornieren  zu niedrig bepreister Hardware angeht. Oft genug selbst erlebt.

Bei Notebooksbilliger.de gibt es auch wieder diverse kleinere bequiet CPU Kühler mit 20% Rabatt.


----------



## Tufnax (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab sie jetzt auch erstmal bestellt. Risiko ist bei Amazon ja praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Kondar (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Tufnax schrieb:


> Ich hab sie jetzt auch erstmal bestellt. Risiko ist bei Amazon ja praktisch nicht vorhanden.



Stimmt.
Habe die auch bestellt.


----------



## Nosi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

und ich dachte ich hätte mit der 755 euro msi ein schnäppchen ergattert^^

hatte bei Amazon schon öfter mal gedacht es wär ein preisfehler, früher oder später hatten sich die preise aber auf ähnlichem Niveau eingependelt


----------



## Spinal (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ich wollte auch gerade bestellen, aber ich brauche das Teil einfach nicht. Und im PVG sind die Dinger auch schon für 720€ drin. Wird vermutlich weiter sinken der Preis.


----------



## Sonmace (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

und so schnell gehts, die graka ist raus aus dem angebot, hmm sehr merkwürdig


----------



## paladin60 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Stimmt, ist weg.
Ich hab bisher noch keine Stornierung der Bestellung erhalten, mal sehen ob sich das bis heute Abend evtl. noch ändert.


----------



## Hardkekz (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



paladin60 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist weg.
> Ich hab bisher noch keine Stornierung der Bestellung erhalten, mal sehen ob sich das bis heute Abend evtl. noch ändert.



Drittanbieter mit viel zu geringem Preis sind in der Regel Scam... leider war es bisher jedes mal so, ich ignorier alles was zu günstig scheint und nicht direkt Amazon ist inzwischen.
In den Kommentaren steht übrigens, dass zumindest einer einfach die normale 1080er verschickt, auf das Kleingedruckte verweist und Rücknahme verweigert... wenn ich das gerade richtig überflogen habe. Vielleicht solltest du also lieber selbst stornieren, bevor dir das gleiche passiert 

Aber allgemein schon übel, wenn Scam es hier in die News schafft. Normal vertraut man ja darauf, dass was hier steht solide ist.


----------



## Rolk (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das war ja kein Drittanbieter, sondern Amazon direkt. Wird aber jede Wette von Amazon storniert.


----------



## Hardkekz (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das war ja kein Drittanbieter, sondern Amazon direkt. Wird aber jede Wette von Amazon storniert.



Oh ok, kam jetzt nur noch die Drittanbieter Seite... na dann viel Glück


----------



## Hornissentreiber (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Uuuund schon ist die Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti von Amazon storniert worden. Wäre aber schön gewesen.


----------



## paladin60 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bestellung wurde grad von Amazon storniert.

Guten Tag,
wir haben eine wichtige Information zu Ihrer aktuellen Bestellung.
Sie hatten bei uns folgende(n) Artikel bestellt: 
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X (11GB GDDR5X Xtreme Edition, ATX) schwarz
Der Artikel wurde von uns auf der Website irrtümlich mit einem falschen Preis ausgezeichnet. Wir mussten ihn daher aus Ihrer Bestellung stornieren. Selbstverständlich wird er Ihnen nicht in Rechnung gestellt.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis - vielleicht haben Sie sich ja schon selbst über den ungewöhnlichen Preis gewundert.
Laut unseren AGB kommt der Kaufvertrag über ein Produkt immer erst mit Absenden der Versandbestätigungs-E-Mail zustande. Hilfsweise erklären wir jedoch die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie den Fehler, den wir mittlerweile korrigiert haben. Bei Interesse bitten wir um Neubestellung des Artikels, sofern verfügbar.


----------



## janekdaus (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



paladin60 schrieb:


> Bestellung wurde grad von Amazon storniert.
> 
> Guten Tag,
> wir haben eine wichtige Information zu Ihrer aktuellen Bestellung.
> ...



okay, aber den Versuch wars ja wert


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

VALVE Steam Link für 22,18€ / Steam Link Controller für 38,57€ @ game.co.uk


----------



## Thaurial (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> VALVE Steam Link für 22,18€ / Steam Link Controller für 38,57€ @ game.co.uk



Hatte dort bei der letzen Aktion bestellt, ist alles gut gelaufen aus UK


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[Download] Dirt 3 Complete Edition [PC] gratis @ gamesessions.com

Acer Aspire E5-575-34XF (i3-6157U, Iris 550 Grafik, 256GB SSD, 15,6 Zoll Full-HD matt, 4GB DDR4) für 384,99€ @ Cyberport.de


> ▲ Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *X18ZO-6DBU3-N17E0-RL21X*




kabellose LOGITECH MX Master 49,99€ @ Saturn


> ▲ Auch bei AMAZON!





EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming für 239,00 € im Sale @ caseking.de


----------



## Rolk (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fallout 4 für 12,99 und Doom für 10,99 € auf Amazon.


----------



## MaxNagel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Durch meinen Post in einem anderen Thread gesehen: Gaming Stuhl (mit dem ich persönlich sehr zufrieden bin, auch wenn der Langzeittest noch aussteht) für 139€ momentan reduziert. 

Gaming Stuhl, Chefsessel, Burostuhl Racing Stuhl, schwarz/rot, mit 2 Kissen: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Hab ihn wohl leider etwas zu früh gekauft.


----------



## MaxNagel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Passt auf bei Amazon! Momentan sind dort echt viele Fake-Shops unterwegs. 
Wenn ein Angebot viel zu niedrig ist, immer mit Vorsicht genießen. In den Amazon-Foren liest man das momentan ziemlich oft.


----------



## Freiheraus (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wird zwar wohl wieder ein Stornoangebot sein, aber wer es probieren will: ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 für 85,62 € inkl. Versand

PS: Anbieter ist Amazon.de selbst, kein Fake-Händler


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wird zwar wohl wieder ein Stornoangebot sein, aber wer es probieren will: ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 für 85,62 € inkl. Versand
> 
> PS: Anbieter ist Amazon.de selbst, kein Fake-Händler



Ist bei mir gerade (5 min später) für 179,01 € gelistet.

EDIT: Sehe es gerade unter "andere Verkäufer". Ok, wird wohl ein Fehler sein.


----------



## extremeDsgn (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Ist bei mir gerade (5 min später) für 179,01 € gelistet.
> 
> EDIT: Sehe es gerade unter "andere Verkäufer". Ok, wird wohl ein Fehler sein.



Vorsicht. Auf Amazon sind nun betrügerische Verkäufer (v.a. mit neuen Accounts) bei bekannten Waren unterwegs. Die Preise sehen immer unschlagbar aus, jedoch wird man nie die Ware zu sehen bekommen. Was Amazon in den Fällen macht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Marcel555 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute gibt es das *Samsung Galaxy Tab S2* Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 T813 24,6 cm Tablet-PC schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für 369,-€ als Angebot des Tages bei Amazon. (In der Variante 9,7" mit Cover + WiFi)

// Tipp: Am 11. Juli 2017 ist wieder der Amazon Prime Day 2017. Wenn man sich ein 30 Tage Testabo holt, wär jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt. Wie üblich gibt es alle paar Minuten neue Blitzangebote, am Prime Day aber vor Allem auch: 

- Gewinnchance auf 100k€ beim streamen von Amazon Video auf das TV Gerät
- Amazon Pantry
- Amazon twitch Prime (Loot für Overwatch)
- Kindle ist günstiger
- 20% auf bereits geöffnete Produkte
- etc

Sollte sich lohnen. Am 10. beginnt das Warm-Up


----------



## Duvar (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier könnt ihr auch zuschlagen Gunstige Razer Gaming-Bundle bei Saturn - z.B. Headset + Tastatur + Maus fur 150,99€ (statt 262€)


----------



## Rolk (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Prey, Mass Effekt: Andromeda, Overwatch, Doom und Fallout 4 gibt es zu einem sehr guten Kurs bei Amazon:

Prey [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Mass Effect: Andromeda (Code in der Box) - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Overwatch - Origins Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

DOOM - 100% Uncut - Day One Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Fallout 4 Uncut - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Prey, Mass Effekt: Andromeda, Overwatch, Doom und Fallout 4 gibt es zu einem sehr guten Kurs bei Amazon:
> 
> Prey [PC]: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, habs auch im Schnäppchenführer aufgenommen.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon für 87,90€ + Versand!


----------



## Rwk (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Asus ROG Gladius gibts gerade für 39,90€ bei Cyberport:
Asus ROG Gladius optische Gaming Maus stahlgrau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Freiheraus (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon für 87,90€ + Versand!



Wieder ein potentielles Storno-Board^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech Aktion bei Media Markt: Der Logitech Kalender!
Logitech G29 Driving Force (PS3 / PS4 / PC) für 189€ @ mediamarkt.de
Logitech G920 Driving Force (PS3 / PS4 / PC) für 189€ @ mediamarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SanDisk Ultra 64GB USB-Flash-Laufwerk USB 3.0 (bis zu 100MB/s lesen) für 13€ @ mediamarkt.de


----------



## Rolk (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, habs auch im Schnäppchenführer aufgenommen.



Immer wieder gerne. Die Angebote sind heute wieder drin.

Ausserdem BF1 für 29,99 €:

Battlefield 1 [PC Code - Origin]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 500W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe
Für den Preis okay


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DDR4 RAM gerade bei einem Händler günstig.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> DDR4 RAM gerade bei einem Händler günstig.



Danke, habs verlinkt


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 1080 im Angebot!


----------



## FlyingPC (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> DDR4 RAM gerade bei einem Händler günstig.



Jetzt wieder verfügbar.


----------



## Hardkekz (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der beste Saturn Deal im Moment fehlt.
Final Fantasy XV (PS4/One) 22 Euro.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> GTX 1080 im Angebot!



Sind Affiliate-Links erlaubt?


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sind Affiliate-Links erlaubt?



Nein. Kannst du melden 
Wobei das so aussieht als ob der den Link einfach nur aus nem Preisvergleich Copy Pasted hat,  scheint also nicht sein "ref" link zu sein 

Razer Deathadder Chroma für 39€ inkl. statt ca. 60 €.

RAZER DeathAdder Chroma Gaming Mause - MediaMarkt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Mai 2017)

*Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Werde nächstes mal drauf achten, dass es kein Ref-Link ist und nein es ist nicht meiner. Entschuldigung!

Woran kann ich, dass den erkenne? Denn in dem Link steht ja nicht eindeutig sowie wie "ref=Preisvergleichsseite". Was ja sonst oft der Fall ist.


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hmm PCGH scheint die Links so umzuwandeln das es Ref links von PCGH selbst werden ?
Dann werde ich hier wohl aufpassen müssen...


----------



## extremeDsgn (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Addi schrieb:


> Hmm PCGH scheint die Links so umzuwandeln das es Ref links von PCGH selbst werden ?
> Dann werde ich hier wohl aufpassen müssen...



Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Soll PCGH nix verdienen?


----------



## Kondar (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Saturn hat ne 3-2 Aktion für Spiele (PC/PS/Box) laufen.
Auch sind die Preise schon so normal bis günstig (nicht wie bei der MM Aktion) und auch kein Haken gefunden (nicht wie bei der MM Aktion)
z.B.
Prey 2017 (PC) für ~35€, Massefekt 4 (PC) ~40€


----------



## Rolk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Kondar schrieb:


> Saturn hat ne 3-2 Aktion für Spiele (PC/PS/Box) laufen.
> Auch sind die Preise schon so normal bis günstig (nicht wie bei der MM Aktion) und auch kein Haken gefunden (nicht wie bei der MM Aktion)
> z.B.
> Prey 2017 (PC) für ~35€, Massefekt 4 (PC) ~40€



..."Bei Onlinekäufen wird der Nachlass anteilig gemäß dem jeweiligen Kaufpreis auf alle Artikel im Warenkorb verteilt."...

Funktioniert hier leider nicht. Endless Space 2 und Tyranny hätte ich genommen, finde aber kein 3. Spiel im Bereich um 40 € das ich haben wollte.


----------



## Kondar (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> ..."Bei Onlinekäufen wird der Nachlass anteilig gemäß dem jeweiligen Kaufpreis auf alle Artikel im Warenkorb verteilt."...
> 
> Funktioniert hier leider nicht. Endless Space 2 und Tyranny hätte ich genommen, finde aber kein 3. Spiel im Bereich um 40 € das ich haben wollte.



Wie der Rabatt zustande kommt kann dem Endnutzer doch egal sein...? 
Haubtsache die Höhe des Rabatts stimmt.
Bei Strategie zocke ich gerade Sins of a Solar Empire, CoH2, DoW3

Man kann auch kombinieren für PC / PS / XBox / N.
Ich nahm noch Horizon für die PS4 hinzu.
Leider hatten die Forza nicht in der Ultimate (?) Version (wo alle DLCs drin sind und mit welcher man auch auf dem PC zocken kann) im Angebot.


----------



## Rolk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Kondar schrieb:


> Wie der Rabatt zustande kommt kann dem Endnutzer doch egal sein...?



Ok, war wohl missverständlich. Wenn man 3 Spiele kauft bekommt man das billigste geschenkt. 2x 40 € + 1x 10 € lohnen dann halt nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## PaulBommel (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ich habe jetzt zu drei unterschiedlichen "Bestpreisen" auf den Amazonlink geklickt, jedesmal kostete die SSD von Samsung ca. 20 EUR mehr als angegeben - momentan wieder >160 EUR, obwohl angeblich "nur" 145 EUR ... wollt ihr eure Leser verkohlen oder was ist der Gedanke dahinter? Wenn Eure Preise nicht stimmen, dann lasst doch diese Scherzlinks


----------



## janni851 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PaulBommel schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt zu drei unterschiedlichen "Bestpreisen" auf den Amazonlink geklickt, jedesmal kostete die SSD von Samsung ca. 20 EUR mehr als angegeben - momentan wieder >160 EUR, obwohl angeblich "nur" 145 EUR ... wollt ihr eure Leser verkohlen oder was ist der Gedanke dahinter? Wenn Eure Preise nicht stimmen, dann lasst doch diese Scherzlinks


Naja, in Anbetracht dessen, wie zügig heutzutage Preise geändert werden, und bekannt ist, das gerade Amazon sehr schnell bei sowas ist, würde ich das einfach darauf zurückführen und nicht auf Nutzer "verarsche" (irgendwie will mir gerade kein anderes Wort einfallen)

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## PaulBommel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eben mit dem Wissen um sich schnell ändernde Preise sollte man doch eine Preisangabe dann unterlassen. Alles andere ist schon ein Schritt Richtung "Verarsche" ...


----------



## janni851 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Finde ich nicht. Wenn du ein Abo beim Thema gesetzt hast und so die Push Meldung bekommst wenn ein neuer Link da ist, kannst du ihn dir sofort anschauen und entscheiden ob du bestellst oder nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt es zwei recht nette Monitore im Angebot.

Acer XG270HUAomidpx - 69 cm (27 Zoll), LED, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, WQHD-Auflösung, Lautsprecher, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de

OMEN by HP 32 Displays bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Firebuster (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab bei der Saturn-Aktion 3 für 2 mitgemacht und u. A. Tekken 7 bestellt (stand auf erscheint am 02.06.).

Wenn ich jetzt bei Saturn nachschaue steht im Shop lieferbar in 16 Wochen unter meine Einkäufe jedoch "Erscheint am 02.06.17 in Bearbeitung".

Hat jemand einen Erfahrungswert ob da noch mit einem zeitnahen Versand zu rechnen ist? Denn in 16 Wochen bekomm ich die Keys preiswerter hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt gibt es den Ryzen 5 1600 für unter 200€.
AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell läuft der Abverkauf der *AudioQuest Nighthawk* (HiFi-Kopfhörer):
AudioQuest Nighthawk Liquid Wood, Neu in ungeoffnete Verpackung  | eBay

Ist aktuell 200 Euro günstiger als Liste. Gegenüber der neueren Auflage "Carbon" (andere Optik + ein paar minimale Tweaks + etwas mehr Zubehör) spart man sogar ganze 300 Euro. Und das für Neuware!
Händler ist eingetragener Reseller bei Audioquest. Habe mich sogar selbst beim Hersteller vergewissert: das Angebot ist absolut legitim.

Kurze Info zum Kopfhörer:
spielt sehr räumlich, Badewanne, extrem bequem, super verarbeitet.
Für den Preis eine klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dawn of War III bei Amazon für 39,99 €.

Bot Check


----------



## amdahl (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

[I]Eventuell[/I] gibt es hier 32GB Gskill DDR-3200 für 205,49€
Käuferschutz per Paypal würde ich aber empfehlen, die Angaben in Überschrift und Artikelbeschreibung sind nicht wirklich konsistent.
[url=http://www.ebay.de/itm/182572852337]G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-32GTZSK DDR3 RAM 32 GB  | eBay[/url]

Edit: vermutlich handelt es sich hier um das 16GB-Kit. Bei Amazon ist das auch mit einer ähnlich falschen Bezeichnung drin.


----------



## guss (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LG OLED65B6V für 2399.- CHF. 

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich das Ding für 2799.- gekauft und dachte das sei schon günstig


----------



## wobix (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PAYDAY 2 kostenlos auf Steam:


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Prey auf Amazon für 25,-

Prey [PC]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Ralle82 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Prey auf Amazon für 25,-
> 
> Prey [PC]: Amazon.de: Games




Ist da irgendwie ein Key dabei (hab kein Laufwerk)?


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ist da irgendwie ein Key dabei (hab kein Laufwerk)?



Das Spiel ist an Steam gekoppelt. Ohne key dürfte also schlecht gehen.


----------



## Ralle82 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist an Steam gekoppelt. Ohne key dürfte also schlecht gehen.



Bist du dir sicher, dass es bei der Version so ist (bzw. gibt es das Game nur mit Steam)? Es gibt auf Amazon auch eine Variante mit dem Zusatz "Steam-Code", die ist aber doppelt so teuer...


----------



## paladin60 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 25€ Version ist garantiert nur ne Box mit DVD auf der ein Steam Installier drauf ist und der Steam Key, die Steam Key Version ist einfach nur der Key.

Die Lieferzeit ist ja mal herrlich: Lieferung: 29. Juni 2017 - 4. Juli 2017


----------



## Villo (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer es noch nicht hat bzw. haben will

Dishonored 2: Das Vermächtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) [PC] bei Media-Markt 15,- Euro

Dishonored 2: Das Vermachtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC Games - MediaMarkt


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BF1 für 23,99 €.

Battlefield 1 [PC Code - Origin]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> BF1 für 23,99 €.
> 
> Battlefield 1 [PC Code - Origin]: Amazon.de: Games



Wow, genialer Preis, habs direkt auch mal im SF verlinkt. Danke!


----------



## Ramrod (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja, BF1 kostet direkt über Origin auch so viel


----------



## Rashakiel100 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 5 1600 ist aber kein Bestpreis   Kostet bei Amazon seit 8 Tagen 213€ und kurz davor 209€


----------



## MasterBruin (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

"Sie haben bereits die maximale Anzahl an Gutscheinen von diesem Händler gespeichert."

Ahja  soviel zu den 5€ bei Steam...


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Steht bei mir auch. Dabei habe ich nie einen Gutschein von oder über Paypal gehabt. Typisches Lockangebot, wo ein normales Geschäft böse für abgestraft werden würde.


----------



## Elektro (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Habe den Steam Gutschein bei PayPal gespeichert, Steam Konto mit 25 Euro aufgeladen und nur 20 bei PayPal abgezogen bekommen.
Hat also zumindest bei mir wunderbar funktioniert! DANKE!


----------



## Conqi (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



MasterBruin schrieb:


> "Sie haben bereits die maximale Anzahl an Gutscheinen von diesem Händler gespeichert."
> 
> Ahja  soviel zu den 5€ bei Steam...



Der Link sollte mittlerweile wieder gehen.  Der spanische und österreichische Link funktionieren übrigens auch! Andere scheinen nicht einlösbar zu sein wegen fremder Währung.
Angebote, Gutscheine und Rabatt uber Gutscheincodes | PayPal DE
Ofertas guardadas de PayPal
Leider nicht auf einmal einlösbar, aber so kann man mit 3 separaten Käufen 60€ Guthaben für 45€ kaufen. Dazu einfach Steam im Browser aufrufen und auf der Seite zum Guthaben kaufen in die Konsole vom Browser javascript:submitAddFunds( 2000 ); eintippen. Damit legt man 20€ in den Warenkorb. Man kann natürlich auch einfach drei mal 25€ kaufen und spart insgesamt das Gleiche.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also wenn ich auf den Paypal Link klicke sehe ich immer nur:*Oops.*That page doesn’t exist.​
​


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht aber auch, dass man einen Wohnsitz in Österreich und ein österreichisches Paypal-Konto haben muss. Hngt das vielleicht damit zusammen, dass man als Deutscher eine Fehlermeldung bekommt?


----------



## Conqi (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab jedenfalls gestern 60€ Guthaben für 45€ aufladen können durch die drei Gutscheine. Vielleicht haben sie das zwischendurch behoben, denn gewollt war es wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## rani (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Amazon gibt es gerade den Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB Arbeitspeicher mit DDR4-3200 (CL16-18-18-36) für 133,95€. Preisvergleich liegt aktuell bei 182€

Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB fur 133,95€ – Arbeitspeicher

Allerdings kann man aktuell nur vorbestellen. Es könnte sich daher auch um einen Fehler... Erfahrungsgemäß ist Amazon da immer sehr kulant. 

Hier mal eine Bestellung von mir aus April die durchging  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



rani schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es gerade den Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB Arbeitspeicher mit DDR4-3200 (CL16-18-18-36) für 133,95€. Preisvergleich liegt aktuell bei 182€
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB fur 133,95€ – Arbeitspeicher
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, hier ein Direkt-Link zu Amazon: Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Corsair CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Memory D4 3200 C16 Dom K2 Dominator Platinum Arbeitsspeicher (16GB)


----------



## rani (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sehr gern! Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin.

Hier auch noch ein sehr interessantes Angebot Monitor-Special mit bis zu 20% Rabatt bei Notebooksbilliger.

Monitor-Special mit bis zu 20% Rabatt bei Notebooksbilliger - z.B.

HP Envy 27s für 404,08€ inkl. Versand (Preisvergleich: 478€) – 69 cm (27 Zoll), LED, IPS-Panel, AMD FreeSync, 4K-UHD, 2x HDMI
Acer R271wmid für 199,64€ inkl. Versand (Preisvergleich: 235€) – 69 cm (27 Zoll), LED, IPS-Panel, Lautsprecher, HDMI, weiß
Samsung S34E790C für 610,64€ inkl. Versand (Preisvergleich: 693€) – 86 cm (34 Zoll), Curved-Monitor, 4ms, Ultra WQHD, Höhenverstellbar, DisplayPort


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTA V für 23,94 €. 

Grand Theft Auto V - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Mass Effekt: Andromeda für 31,99 €.

Mass Effect: Andromeda (Code in der Box) - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games




Edit:
Die 5 blurays für 25 € Aktion bei Saturn ist ja mal nicht schlecht. Ein guter Film neben dem anderen.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

B150-Mainboard für 30€: ASRock B150M Pro4S Intel B150 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 (Bulk Artikel) - SchnäppShop - Hardware,


----------



## -Neo- (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Passengers für 1,99 hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen, nur gibt's da keinen Film für 1,99 zu kaufen wie es der Vergleich mit der bluray suggeriert, nur zum Leihen! 
Bitte prüft doch mal wieder etwas genauer


----------



## amdahl (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim Mindfactory "Mindstar" gibt es gerade einen Haufen Fractal-Gehäuse für wenig Euro
Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## Rolk (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin beim durchklicken der Spiele auf Amazon mal wieder fündig geworden. 

Watchs Dogs 2 für 15,94 €.

Watch Dogs 2 - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Far Cry Primal für 15,99 €.

Far Cry Primal (100% Uncut) - Special Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Natürlich auch wieder die üblichen Vertreter mit Fallout 4 und XCOM 2


----------



## Gothic1806 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Media Markt Angebot gilt nicht mehr ...Horizon: Zero Dawn PlayStation 4 Spiele - MediaMarkt


----------



## alfalfa (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Legt man die MSI GTX 1080 Aero bei Amazon für 499,34 € in den Warenkorb, so sieht man, dass dort auch nur steht: "Lieferzeit 3 -5 Wochen".
Der nächstteurere Anbieter will schon 618,26 € + 19,80 € Versandkosten und kann auch erst in 14 Tagen liefern.


----------



## Snowhack (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das auch ein interessantes Angebot zurzeit bei Media Markt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Das auch ein interessantes Angebot zurzeit bei Media Markt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, geniales Angebot, gilt das für alle Märkte in Deutschland?


----------



## drebbin (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Doom für den PC - 5,99€
Doom PC Day-One-Edition fur 5,99€ (GameStop offline) - mydealz.de


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HGST Deskstar NAS HDD 4TB (3,5“, für Dauerbetrieb geeignet) für 101€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Battlefield 1 [PC] für 29,99€ @ saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lexar JumpDrive S45 64GB für 15€ @ eBay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition GAMING (Lieferzeit 2-3 Wochen) [amazon.co.uk] - mydealz.de


----------



## Onkel-Rick (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Forza Horizon 3 Ultimate Edition für knapp 50 euro im Amazon Prime Day Deal.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich selber hab mir folgende 3 Pfannen gegönnt und 50€ gespart (nur heute Primeday) Amazon.de: Bis zu 77% reduziert: Jamie Oliver Produkte von Tefal: Kuche, Haushalt & Wohnen


----------



## TheIllusion (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kontrollier mal bitte eureAngebote... Die Kompaktwasserkühlung von Corsair Hydrosiries H100iGTX ist nicht für den genannten Preis zu bekommen...


----------



## Rolk (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Warhammer: End Times Vermintide für knappe 5 €. 

Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Collector's Edition [PC Code - Steam]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jotun: Valhalla Edition on Steam

Permanente Kopie kurzzeitig kostenlos.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lexar JumpDrive S45 128GB USB 3.0 für 26€ @ mediamarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Hobbit Trilogie – Extended Edition [Blu-ray] für 32,94€ @ alphamovies.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leonardo Di Caprio Collection [Blu-ray] für 8,93€ @ alphamovies.de (Blood Diamond - Departed - Unter Feinden - Der Mann, der niemals lebte - Inception - J.Edgar)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Jotun: Valhalla Edition on Steam
> 
> Permanente Kopie kurzzeitig kostenlos.


... und auch bei GOG: Jotun: Valhalla Edition bei GOG.com


----------



## Christoph1717 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

auf der ZackZack seite von Alternate ist mir rechts ein Werbebanner aufgefallen: Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GB im Angebot für 449€ 
Aber immer hin scheint es jetzt wieder welche zu geben...

Ein Tag später am 17.7. kostet es "nur" noch 399€ laut dem Banner


----------



## Lemurer (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der X-Box Controller kostet bei MM 51,99€ und nicht 39,-€


----------



## Wochenendzocker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach eine Oculus Rift gegönnt, bei 449€ inkl. Versand konnte ich einfach nicht "nein" sagen.
VR interessiert mich eh ziemlich stark. Problem ist nur: Ich habe wegen des Miningbooms sowohl meine RX 480, als auch meine HD 7970 verkauft und stehe gerade ohne Grafikkarte da. Eine neue Grafikkarte steht also ganz oben auf meiner Einkaufsliste, die Preise sind mir im Moment aber noch zu hoch d.h. Ich werde meinen Rechner eine Weile nicht nutzen (können). Aber ich möchte zumindest noch auf Vega warten, auch weil die Preise vielleicht noch gedrückt werden können. 
Falls aber jemand zufällig ein Angebot für eine relativ "günstige" 1080 ti kennt, einfach mir schreiben bitte 
Am Liebsten hätte ich gerne eine Gigabyte Aorus, Asus Strix oder Zotac AMP Extreme, 800€ sind halt schon eine Stange Geld. Könnte die Leistung aber auch gut gebrauchen - WQHD mit 144Hz sowie VR wollen anständig befeuert werden.


----------



## drebbin (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Witcher 3 - Games of the Year für 18,40€ für GoG 
The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt GOTY PC CD Key, Key - cdkeys.com


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

50€ Rabatt auf alle Samsung SSDs ab 104€ @ notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gerade extrem gefreut und schon eine SSD in den Warenkorb gepackt. Dann gesehen, dass die Aktion nur bei 0% Finanzierung gilt und da habe ich definitiv keine Lust drauf


----------



## ForceOne (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Gerade extrem gefreut und schon eine SSD in den Warenkorb gepackt. Dann gesehen, dass die Aktion nur bei 0% Finanzierung gilt und da habe ich definitiv keine Lust drauf



ging mir genauso, m2 SSD 256 GB für 79 € wäre ein Träumchen gewesen. Da schüttet die Finanzierungsbank wohl dicke Prämien pro Finanzierung aus.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Liest man das Kleingedruckte, steckt die Commerzbank dahinter und man bekommt auch gleich noch eine Mastercard dazu


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts.


----------



## extremeDsgn (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Rakuten gibt es 15% mit dem  Code *SSV-15* für angemeldete Kunden. Habe mir soeben die Zotac 1080 Amp Extreme für 543€ von computeruniverse über Rakuten bestellt.

Falls Vega was wird, wird einfach zurückgeschickt. Bis dahin packe ich die Karte auch nicht aus.


----------



## -Flinx- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil (8 GB GDDR5) 294,78€

Ist 1. gar nicht lieferbar und 
      2. 346,99 € teuer.


----------



## Gizfreak (2. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

schon wieder die Rift mit Touch um 450€, ich frage mich wie lange ich noch widerstehen kann, ich will eigentlich auf die Version 2.0 ohne Kabeln warten (ob Vive oder Rift)


----------



## Kingpui (7. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo gibt es den von der Tagesnews die SteamGameCard um 20 Euro günstiger?


----------



## sterreich (7. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Kingpui schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den von der Tagesnews die SteamGameCard um 20 Euro günstiger?



Keine Sorge, da hast du nichts versäumt. Der unglaubliche reduzierte Preis war 19,89€


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Neu und unter 680€ net schlecht: Amazon.fr : choix d'achat : Gigabyte GV-N108TAORUS-11GD Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11 Go PCI Express x16 3.0


----------



## Doitschland (15. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Direkt mal Wolfenstein: The New Order für schlappe 4,44 € gesichert. Kein perfekter Shooter, aber durchaus unterhaltsam. Und vor allem für den Preis...


----------



## extremeDsgn (15. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Doitschland schrieb:


> Direkt mal Wolfenstein: The New Order für schlappe 4,44 € gesichert. Kein perfekter Shooter, aber durchaus unterhaltsam. Und vor allem für den Preis...



Tolles Spiel! Vorallem, dass es viele Schauplätze gibt. Alles nächstes empfehle ich Wolfenstein The Old Blood


----------



## Rolk (15. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Amazon wird auch wieder Prey und Mass Effekt: Andromeda für um die 20 € verscherbelt.


----------



## extremeDsgn (15. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Otto kostet Prey für Neukunden 18,99€ inkl. Versand. Hatte da einen 10€ Gutschein und habe es für 8,99€ mitgenommen, tolles Spiel.

Prey Day One Edition (2017) PC online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## connermc (17. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

und für 5€ gibt es die Star Wars Battlefront Ultimate Edition inklusive Season Pass direkt bei Origin   

Origin


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für KK-Besitzer: Bei amazon.fr gibt es den Philips Fidelio X2 für 144,78€ inkl. Versand. 

Edit: Als hätte man sich abgesprochen und fleißig die PCGH geblättert: amazon.de hat nun den FiiO E10K Olympus 2 für 67,99€ im Blitz-Angebot.


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ähhhhh.
Prey kostet aktuell 29,99€ auf Steam: Save 50% on Prey on Steam


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für KK-Besitzer: Bei amazon.fr gibt es den Philips Fidelio X2 für 144,78€ inkl. Versand.
> 
> Edit: Als hätte man sich abgesprochen und fleißig die PCGH geblättert: amazon.de hat nun den FiiO E10K Olympus 2 für 67,99€ im Blitz-Angebot.


Danke für den Hinweis. Habe den FiiO schon länger im Auge gehabt, nun ist er bestellt. Macht sich sicher nicht schlecht mit meinem Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro. Übrigens auch hier ein herzliches Hallo


----------



## NotAnExit (18. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SWAT 4 Gold für 5,59€ auf GOG. Habs mir eben (wieder) gekauft. Was hab ich das mit nem Kumpel im LAN gesuchtet.


----------



## extremeDsgn (19. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt GOTY PC GOG.COM Code für 15,59€

Mit 5% Gutschein:

cdkeys.com | Facebook

Und Währung auf Pfund umstellen.


----------



## Gizfreak (21. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

noch immer 700€ für das Vive, da heißt es für mich noch warten, das Gaming-Budget 2017 wurde schon für eine 1080Ti und einen neuen Monitor geplündert...


----------



## extremeDsgn (21. August 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Bei Conrad Kundenkarte registrieren (kostenlos) und das HTC Vive für 599€ kaufen:

15 Jahre Conrad-Kundenkarte


----------



## Rolk (21. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eine preislich attraktive GTX1050Ti. Das ich das noch erleben darf.

Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition 4GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was hat sie gekostet?


----------



## amdahl (21. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

135€ warens. In der Tat nicht schlecht beim derzeitigen Preisniveau.


----------



## Rolk (21. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amdahl schrieb:


> 135€ warens. In der Tat nicht schlecht beim derzeitigen Preisniveau.



Und immerhin incl. Versand.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ziemlich gut, ja.


----------



## joker47 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei OTTO.de gibt es zur Zeit wegen der Gamescom 20% auf viele PS4 Artikel. Unter anderem eine PS4 Pro für 319€. Da habe ich gleich mal zugeschlagen. 
Außerdem gibt es auch noch das Audio-Technica Gamingheadset »ATH-ADG1X« für 199€. Habe es davor noch nie unter 300€ gesehen.


----------



## meeen (22. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Diese Schnäppchen Artikel auf der Startseite sind echt der Hit  Bin schon so zu meiner RX 480 + Doom für 200€ gekommen 

Hab die ganze Zeit nach einem Nachfolger für meine MX518 Maus gesucht und jetzt die G502 Prometeus Spectrum für nur 40€ ergattert 
Ist ja der Quasi-Nachfolger. Danke dafür


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Shadow Warrior (2013) ist kostenlos auf Steam verfügbar.


----------



## extremeDsgn (22. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Watch Dogs 2 Key bei Aldi Life für 15€

PVG ab ~22€


----------



## Magera (24. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Shadow Warrior (2013) ist kostenlos auf Steam verfügbar.



guck ich schief oder ists schon wieder vorbei? hab da nix kostenlos gesehen


----------



## beren2707 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Muss wohl zeitlich begrenzt gewesen sein, evtl. um potenzielle Käufer für den Nachfolger zu werben. Ein einfacher Klick genügte, um es kostenlos dem Account hinzuzufügen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SSD mit 500GB für € 139,-

Besser / günstiger geht es nicht oder?

SanDisk Ultra II Interne SSD 500GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## amdahl (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amdahl schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen



Wenn du ein besseres hast, immer her damit


----------



## amdahl (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Darum gehts nicht, gerade keine Lust zu suchen. Der Punkt ist dass 140€ für eine mittelmäßige 500GB SSD nunmal kein Schnäppchen sind. Das ist der normale Preis, deshalb gehört es nicht in den Schnäppchenthread.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amdahl schrieb:


> Darum gehts nicht, gerade keine Lust zu suchen. Der Punkt ist dass 140€ für eine mittelmäßige 500GB SSD nunmal kein Schnäppchen sind. Das ist der normale Preis, deshalb gehört es nicht in den Schnäppchenthread.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Es ist mit Abstand die *günstigste *SSD zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt am Markt!
Die ist mehr als nur Mittelmäßig.


----------



## amdahl (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das mittelmäßig bezieht sich auf die Qualität der SSD. Dass die Sandisk Ultra II passable Leistung abliefert, aber nicht ganz mit beispielsweise der Samsung 850Evo mithalten kann ist bekannt. 139€ sind für diese SSD kein Preis der für den Schnäppchen-Sammelthread qualifiziert.
Mit Abstand am günstigsten ist das ohnehin nicht. Die MX 300 gibts für 141€ (das ist bezogen auf die Kapazität sogar billiger) und selbst die Ultra II gibt es bei Mindfactory für 5 cent weniger.


----------



## extremeDsgn (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

6GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! Edition + Xbox 360 Controller + Rocket League für 259€ + Versand bei Mindfactory
Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 ITX Edition 6GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte + Thermaltake Core V1 Gehäuse für 289€ inkl. Versand bei Cyberport


----------



## Astra-Coupe (25. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 bei Alternate mit Gutscheincode "Razer60" um 60€ reduziert, einfach vor dem bezahlen im Gutscheinfeld einlösen und damit den geilsten Preis im ganzen Web sichern (nichtmal gebraucht so günstig) :

Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2, Tastatur Razer Orange Switches

Gruss, euer

Astra


----------



## BerlinerNik (26. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

MindStar Preis:
€ 509,00*

Menge: 100Stk


----------



## extremeDsgn (29. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Oculus Rift Bundle Virtual Reality Brille inkl. Oculus Touch & 6 Spielen für 399,99€


----------



## BxBender (29. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BerlinerNik schrieb:


> 8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 
> MindStar Preis:
> € 509,00*
> ...



609 Euro meinst du wohl, habe ich schon lange gesehen.
Ist aber kein Schnäppchen, sondern gerade einmal UVP von AMD.
Da die schon so lange im Mindstar rumschwirren, scheint der Markt schon gesättigt zu sein.
Müsse ja auch mindetens 100 Euro billiger sein, damit sich so ein Ding lohnt.
Kommen ja noch Extrakosten für ne neue teure Kühlung hinzu.
Und für 500 Euro bekomme ich schon ne gute kostengünstige 1080, wo ich nichts dran basteln muss.


----------



## amdahl (29. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nein, er meint 509€. Es gab sie tatsächlich eine ganze Weile zu dem Preis. Das was jetzt drin ist ist ein neues Angebot.


----------



## reiwep (31. August 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt bei Amazon:  Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB  für 133 €


----------



## Rolk (1. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HP Omen 32, 32" (W9S97AA) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Bei Notebooksbilliger.de mit 20% Rabatt für schlappe 240 €.

Ich glaube der hatt(e) eine UVP von ~450 €.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

699€ für eine gute 1080 Ti (aber man braucht eine Kreditkarte)
Gigabyte GV-N108TAORUS-11GD Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11 Go PCI Express x16 3.0: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## Rolk (1. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> HP Omen 32, 32" (W9S97AA) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> 
> Bei Notebooksbilliger.de mit 20% Rabatt für schlappe 240 €.
> 
> Ich glaube der hatt(e) eine UVP von ~450 €.



Den 20% Gutschein kann man übrigens immer noch verwenden, auch wenn der Monitor mittlerweile aus der Preisaktion entfernt wurde.


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Steam sind Steamlink und Steamcontroller im angebot.


----------



## P-Magic85 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD RX Vega 64 bei Mindfactory als Mindstar für 509,- €
Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## Master of Puppets (2. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das mit der Vega bei Mindfactory wollte ich auch grade sagen. Hab mal zugeschlagen, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Siehe Sig..


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SAPPHIRE Radeon RX VEGA 56 8G für 409€:
Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## Klarostorix (4. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schon weg?


----------



## amdahl (4. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vielleicht haben sie vergessen die Stückzahl pro Kunde zu limitieren...


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amdahl schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie vergessen die Stückzahl pro Kunde zu limitieren...


Nein, es war eine limitierung vorhanden: 

Verfügbare Stückzahl: 400
Stückzahl pro Kunde: 2


----------



## Klarostorix (4. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schöne *******...

Edit: Zensur muss doch echt nicht sein, oder? :-t


----------



## Original-80 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Moment mal wieder ein paar wenige Vega64 für 499€ bei Mindfactory (Mindstar)


----------



## Christoph1717 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Im Moment mal wieder ein paar wenige Vega64 für 499€ bei Mindfactory (Mindstar)



einige Besitzer einer frisch gekauften Vega64 haben die gleich bei ebay wieder verkauft, das kann gut gehen muß aber nicht.
Habe da eine gesehen die für 490€ weg ging und dann noch die ebay Verkaufs Gebühr abziehen macht etwar 30€ Verlust zum Mindstar Preis 
Hier gibt es eine übersicht verkaufter Vega64 mit Preis:
vega64 | eBay


----------



## Overclocker06 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sicher dass die Aktion "ASUS Monitor kaufen und 50€ Steam-Gutschein" bei Alternate noch läuft?
Bei den Modellen steht irgendwie nix mehr davon.


----------



## extremeDsgn (13. September 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Star Wars Battlefront Premium Pass auf fallen Plattformen auf Origin kostenlos.


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

falls jemand Batterien oder Akkus braucht bei MindStar sind verschidene Modelle im Angebot.
Beim Edeka bei mir um die Ecke würde ich teilweise das 5 bis 10 fache dafür Zahlen 

https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## Payne6t6 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Star Wars Battlefront Premium Pass auf fallen Plattformen auf Origin kostenlos.


Besten Dank für die Info! Unter "Aufs Haus" wird es im Origin Store bei mir nicht angezeigt, deshalb hätte ich es ohne deinen Kommentare glatt verpasst!


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*MSI Z270 Gaming Plus nur heute für 88€ @ notebooksbilliger.de*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shesira (28. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Geht bei euch die  Aktion 6 Blu-rays für 30€? 

Auf der Seite von Amazon sagt er mir, dass:
Diese Aktion ist derzeit nicht aktivUnd das obwohl: Aktion von 26.09. - 01.10.2017

Das verstehe mal einer!


----------



## Wochenendzocker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Shesira schrieb:


> Geht bei euch die  Aktion 6 Blu-rays für 30€?
> 
> Auf der Seite von Amazon sagt er mir, dass:
> Diese Aktion ist derzeit nicht aktivUnd das obwohl: Aktion von 26.09. - 01.10.2017
> ...



Funktioniert einwandfrei, 30€ inkl. Versandkosten kommt bei mir raus 

Vielleicht hast du ausversehen eine Blu-Ray erwischt, die nicht bei der Aktion dabei ist.


----------



## Original-80 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Computerbase wird gerade auf eine Ryzen-Rabatt Aktion hingewiesen, die noch bis zum 7.10.2017 läuft und bei der man bei Mindfactory unter Eingabe des Codes "#RyzenPower" 30€ Rabatt beim Kauf eines R5 1600x und 40€ Nachlass beim Kauf der großen R7 Ryzen (1700x/1800x) erhält.  

https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware...449/12/98453:96649:96650/page/1/29/914/page/1


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

noch 20 stunden gibt es das Humble Montly mit Rise of the Tomb Raider (Standart) als Neukunde bezahlt man nur umgerechnet 9,55€ 
wenn man den nächsten Monat nicht haben will, muß man eine Woche vor Ende des Monats wieder kündigen.
Morgen nach ablauf der Zeit sieht man was es als "Katze im Sack" noch dazu gibt....


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dell UltraSharp U2417HJ für 195€ bei office-partner.de mit dem Gutscheincode "opd24"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> noch 20 stunden gibt es das Humble Montly mit Rise of the Tomb Raider (Standart) als Neukunde bezahlt man nur umgerechnet 9,55€
> wenn man den nächsten Monat nicht haben will, muß man eine Woche vor Ende des Monats wieder kündigen.
> Morgen nach ablauf der Zeit sieht man was es als "Katze im Sack" noch dazu gibt....



Die Katze im Sack war ja ein ziemlicher Reinfall. Da werde ich den einen oder anderen key gar nicht erst einlösen. 

Das aktuelle Humble Monthly ist aber eine günstige Gelegenheit um an Quake Champions zu kommen.


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HP Pavilion 32 für 280 €.

HP Pavilion 32 Display - 81 cm (32 Zoll), VA-Panel, QHD-Auflösung, USB-Hub, 2x HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## PolyPela (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hi Leute,

habe gerade folgendes Angebot bei Amazon entdeckt: Samsung S22F350FHU 54,6 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Samsung S22F350FHU 54,6 cm (22 Zoll) Monitor für nur 95€. Leider nur noch für die nächsten 3,5 Stunden und nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Gutes Schnäppchen!


----------



## PolyPela (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gerade entdeckt: Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege (Gold Edition) Xbox One kaufen | SATURN

Rainbow Six Siege die Gold Edition für nur 25€ bei Saturn!


----------



## PolyPela (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Amazon bietet zur Zeit Zelda Breath of the Wild bei Amazon für 47,99€ an: The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild [Nintendo Switch]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## NBLamberg (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In Origin gibt es den Battlefield™ 1 Premium-Pass für 50% weniger momentan


----------



## Duebelmaster (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist doch mal ein angemessener Preis. Danke!


----------



## NBLamberg (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe auch des wegen zugeschlagen, 50€ sind einfach zu viel.


----------



## Magera (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Humble Bundle verschenckt derzeit Cid Meiers CIV III

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.

nur wenn das hier auch hinpasst. Ansonsten bitte entfernen.


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zufällig nur die Trays.

Aber hey: Keiner hat die Absicht, für die OC-garantiert-CPUs ungeeignete CPUs als tray zu verkaufen


----------



## Quat (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Versteh ich nicht!
Meinst du, die tauschen die Heatspreader oder verändern die Gravur?
Ich meine soll ja vorkommen, keine Frage! Aber bei Caseking?


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



rolfdafiftynine schrieb:


> Zufällig nur die Trays.
> 
> Aber hey: Keiner hat die Absicht, für die OC-garantiert-CPUs ungeeignete CPUs als tray zu verkaufen



Auf was bezieht sich das "zufällig nur die Trays"? 
Ich gehe mal davon aus ein bekannter Online-Shop *hust* Caseking *hust* verkauft Tray CPUs en Masse im Angebot? Bei denen kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass die sich schlecht bis garnicht Übertakten lassen, oder? 

EDIT: Die Heatspreader werden ja wohl nicht vertauscht werden, oder? Das wäre schon etwas dreist & ziemlich viel Aufwand, oder? Die werden die CPUs ja erst testen und dann köpfen, und nicht umgekerht? O.o


----------



## Thyel (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Save 86% on ICEY + Steam Link Bundle on Steam
ICEY + Steam Link für 17,69€ (9,49€ für die Geräte + Versandkosten)


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Thyel schrieb:


> Save 86% on ICEY + Steam Link Bundle on Steam
> ICEY + Steam Link für 17,69€ (9,49€ für die Geräte + Versandkosten)



Habe ich gestern auch gesehen....Steamlink für 1,10 €.
Denke mal das ist ein Fehler und die DInger werden nicht ausgeliefert.

Ein Freund hat sich das geordert, ich habe an dem Teil keinen Bedarf....


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Steam Link alleine war im Sale auch schon für um die 12 € zu haben. Also völlig unmöglich wäre das Bundle hier für 9,50 € auch nicht. Habs mal bestellt, kann den Steam Link evtl. als Geschenk gebrauchen.


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Der Steam Link alleine war im Sale auch schon für um die 12 € zu haben. Also völlig unmöglich wäre das Bundle hier für 9,50 € auch nicht. Habs mal bestellt, kann den Steam Link evtl. als Geschenk gebrauchen.



Kannst ja mal berichten ob er angekommen ist, bin mal gespannt.

Außer In Home Streaming beherrscht der nichts oder?


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ausser Spiele vom PC auf den TV streamen kann das nichts und das auch nur eingeschränkt (FullHD + 60 FPS). Um ein kleines bischen am TV zu zocken ohne sich einen 2. Rechner oder eine Konsole hinzustellen sollte es aber reichen. Kann mich ja melden wenn sich bei der Bestellung etwas rührt.


----------



## Original-80 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege müssten mit der Ebay-Plus Aktion ( 15%Rabatt bei WOW Angeboten, aber max 50€ ) eine Oculus Rift inkl. Touch Controller für 399€ zu bekommen sein ( bei TV,Video,Audio ) und ein Ryzen5 1600x (leider nur Tray) für 170€ ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer meint eine GTX1080 kaufen zu müsssen, im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es gerade die Gigabyte Aorus für knapp 520 €. Die Karte ist unten bei den kleineren Anzeigen dabei und warscheinlich auch nur sehr kurzfristig verfügbar.


----------



## DonBongJohn (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bezüglich des Steam Link, da kann man nativ einen SNES Emu installieren und natürlich jedes Programm vom PC über Steam streamen. 
Gemeint ist damit Kodi.


----------



## extremeDsgn (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchen • Star Wars Battlefront Season Pass gratis • Samsung 850 Pro 512-GB-SSD mit 30€ Cashback • The Walking Dead: Staffel 8 gestartet und ab 1€ • 5 Blu-rays für 30 EUR • 7 Tage Serien-Schnäppchen  [Anzeige]*

Stronghold HD + A.D. 2044 bei gog.com noch 38 Stunden kostenlos.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



shadie schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten ob er angekommen ist, bin mal gespannt.



Steam Link ist angekommen.


----------



## amdahl (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar gibts 70 Stück Geforce GTX 1060 6GB für 249€ excl. Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Es ist die KFA2: KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 OC, 6GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht das beste Custom-Design, aber bei dem Preis können weniger empfindliche Gamer auch mal darüber hinweg sehen. Besser als die einzige Alternative für unter 250€ ist es mit Sicherheit.
Wie immer: Versandkostenfreie Lieferung möglich bei Bestellung zwischen 24 Uhr und 6 Uhr


----------



## masterX244 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Steam Link ist angekommen.



Sollte heute auch bei mir ankommen aber GLS kam genau dann als ich mal eine Stunde weg war... und der abholort liegt richtig doof im Industriegebiet am anderen ende vom ort wo ich wohn.


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 7 1700X für 272 €.

Entweder über Alternate.de mit 25 € Jubiläumsrabatt, aber nur über paydirekt zahlbar oder bei Mindfactory.de im Midnightshopping per Vorkasse oder einfach über Rakuten.de

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD170XBCAEWOF) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Christoph1717 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

auch mit dem Rabat von 1070€ ist das Surface Book noch nicht gerade günstig mit 2479.

Prozessor:  Intel Core i5 oder i7 der 6. Generation 
Grafiksubsystem:   i5: Intel HD-Graphik       i5/i7: NVIDIA GeForce-Grafik
Die Technichen Daten sind auch Mißt, da kann man ja gleich würfeln oder eine unbekante CPU von vielen verfügbaren Modellen bekommen


----------



## Freiheraus (2. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Weiß nicht ob man das Schnäppchen nennen kann, aber die Vega 64 gibt es wie es aussieht zum ersten Mal zum regulären? Preis von 499,- Euro, ohne Mindstar-Aktion oder sonstige Rabattprogramme: 

8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## rasenschach (2. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Acer Monitor 240Hz, Free-Sync, 27" Full HD

XF270H Abmidprzx | Monitors - Tech Specs & Reviews - Acer

Den gibt es heute für 359,- Euro bei Amazon. Für mich mit 27" und Full HD nicht interessant, aber eventuell sucht ja genau jemand im Moment danach.


----------



## BxBender (3. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ne 1070 Ti für 470 Euro ist kein Schnäppchen, wenn man für 30 Euro mehr eine sehr gute KFA2 1080 EXOC bekommt.
Die rennt bei mir leise mit 2050Mhz. Witcher 3 stabil mit 1974 (Temp Limit) und trotzdem noch recht leise.


----------



## ollivetti (3. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls noch nicht gesehen oder bekannt:

Roccat Leadr - Wireless Multi-Button RGB Souris Gaming sans Fil (Capteur Optique Owl-Eye 12 000 dpi) Noir: Amazon.fr: Informatique

Roccat Leadr fuer 94€ bei Amazon.fr


111€-20% AKTIONSCODE = 94€

Meine kam heute an. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Ps. Link passe ich an  in 10 minuten. Bin noch unterwegs...

Ps.2: Darstellungsfehler in Tapatalk... Am PC passt es.


----------



## Freiheraus (4. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

RX Vega 56 für 399,- Euro 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## extremeDsgn (6. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Watch Dogs 1 kostenlos bei Uplay.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6GB
Für 244,99€ statt 268,80€.

Hier: ONE Deal, nutze jeden Montag die Chance auf satte Rabatte. | ONE Computer Shop
Preisvergleich: KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 OC, 6GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Atomix (7. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gibt es eigentlich eine gute Möglichkeit oder Übersicht zu den kommenden Black Friday angeboten?
habe vor einige neue Komponenten zu kaufen und weiß bei PC Hardware aktuell nicht wo ich die besten Angebote bekommen werde


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Unser Schnäppchenführer ist wie immer die 1. Anlaufstelle für alle Deals.


----------



## Hecki_Stafman (7. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob man es als Schnäppchen bezeichnen kann: 

Sony PlayStation 4 Slim 1TB, Spielkonsole schwarz, inkl. FIFA 18 Ronaldo Edition

Dadurch, dass das Bundle sonst teurer ist (von 329 Euro aufwärts), wollte ich es trotzdem mal erwähnen.


----------



## Bassey (8. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Caseking gibt ganze 40 Euro Rabatt beim Kauf eines Ryzen 1800x, lustig nur, dass er lt. Geizhals sonst auch schon für 405€ zu bekommen ist und Caseking selbst ihn schon für 399€ verkauft hat. Nun aber kostet er dort 439€. Ersparnis= nix?! - Weil ja auch noch der Vesand dazukommt...


----------



## Hecki_Stafman (8. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Caseking gibt ganze 40 Euro Rabatt beim Kauf eines Ryzen 1800x, lustig nur, dass er lt. Geizhals sonst auch schon für 405€ zu bekommen ist und Caseking selbst ihn schon für 399€ verkauft hat. Nun aber kostet er dort 439€. Ersparnis= nix?! - Weil ja auch noch der Vesand dazukommt...



Es war eine zeitlich begrenzte Aktion von Caseking die CPU für 399 € anzubieten. 
Sie endete im September und war damit eben eine Aktion und keine dauerhafte Preissenkung.
Jetzt geben sie eben wieder 40 Euro Rabatt. 
Das ist jetzt nichts schlimmes.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mehrere GTX 900er sind aktuell im Mindstar


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mehrere GTX 900er sind aktuell im Mindstar



Die Preise sind aber so naja. Die GTX1050Ti für 139 € ist aber nicht übel, auch wenn ich nicht weis ob deren Kühler etwas taugt.


----------



## Rolk (10. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Amazon werden auch mal wieder diverse Spiele sehr günstig verscherbelt:

Dawn of War III [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Dishonored 2: Das Vermachtnis der Maske - Day One Edition [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Watch Dogs 2 - Standard inkl. Steelbook Edition (exkl. bei Amazon.de) - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Far Cry Primal (100% Uncut) - Special Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

[url]https://www.amazon.de/Sega-SEGA-PC176-GE-Endless-Space-PC/dp/B071CP4JXL/ref=sr_1_13?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1510344490&sr=1-13
[/URL]


----------



## Original-80 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Derzeit hat Mindfactory den Ryzen7 1700x (allerdings in der Tray-Variante) für 259€ unter den Mindstar Angeboten. Also am besten noch bis 00:01 Uhr warten und im Midnight-Shopping zuschlagen falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Atomix (15. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das war aber ein kurzes Angebot oder?


----------



## Original-80 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Atomix schrieb:


> Das war aber ein kurzes Angebot oder?



Scheint leider so. Hab auch gerade nochmal geschaut und es war wohl entweder schnell ausverkauft, oder nur recht kurz zu haben.


----------



## Rayken (17. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wird For Honor noch gespielt oder ist das ausgelutscht und die Server leer?


----------



## Freiheraus (19. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate, Caseking, Cyberport und Mindfactory bieten einige Ryzen-CPU zu guten (Sonder?)Kursen an:

z.B. Ryzen 7 1800X für 349,- 
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X WOF, Prozessor
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 3,6 GHz (Summit Ridge) Sockel AM4 - boxed
AMD Ryzen R7 1800X (8x 3,6/4,0GHz) 16MB Sockel AM4 CPU BOX
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4 WOF - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

weitere Modelle in den 4 Shops zum "Einheitspreis":

Ryzen 7 1700X für 299,-
Ryzen 5 1600X für 209,-
Threadripper 1950X für 819,- 
Threadripper 1920X für 665,- 
Threadripper 1900X für 449,-


----------



## Atomix (19. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das ist doch der normale Preis. Vor drei Tagen kostete der 1600x 219€. Hier im „Angebot“ 209€ und vor 10 Tagen kostete er nur 199€. 

Kommt mir so vor das zuerst der Preis erhöht wurde um ihn dann zu senken


----------



## Freiheraus (19. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja der R5 1600X sticht nicht wirklich heraus, den gabs es in der Vergangenheit bereits günstiger. Auffällig sind da eher die Top-Modelle R7 1800X und TR 1950X, mWn müsste das in beiden Fällen sogar der bisherige Bestpreis sein.


----------



## ForceOne (21. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fifa 18 (PC) gibt es gerade bei Gamestop für 29,99 €, wer noch einen billigen Steam Link haben will, den gibt es gerade für 5,99 €. Im Paket dann sogar Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## MircoSfot (21. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MircosoftStore Black FridayWeekSale: Rise of the Tomb Rider (Standard) 18€ ung Gears of War 10€ oder aber Dolby Atmos für Win10 ebenso stark reduziert. Natürlich auch weitere Anwendungen.


----------



## -Neo- (21. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Einerseits warnt PC Games vor Battlefront 2, andererseits haut ihr den MMOGA Preis dafür bei euch in die Angebote rein. Also für eine Linie solltet ihr euch dann aber schon mal entscheiden


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei eBay vertickt momentan einer für 96 € (!) eine GTX 1080Ti:
Gigabyte GV-N108TGAMING OC-11GD GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte  | eBay

Ich muss zugeben, ich traue dem Braten irgendwie nicht so ganz


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich traue dem Braten irgendwie nicht so ganz



Er hat sich wohl selber nicht getraut. 
Das Angebot ist gelöscht. ^^


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beyerdynamic Custom Street für 39.99 € mit newsletter gutschein 34,44 €. Bei "Sofortüberweisung" versandkostenfrei.

War seit über 2 1/2 Jahren nicht für unter 90 € zu bekommen.

HiFi Kopfhorer Beyerdynamic Custom Street On Ear Faltbar, Headset Schwarz kaufen | CONRAD


----------



## ForceOne (23. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

.....


----------



## extremeDsgn (23. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

3DMark für 4,19€ auf Steam.


----------



## Jeretxxo (23. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Greift zu solange ihr noch könnt...16GB DDR4 3200er für 149.90€ so billig wirds so schnell nicht wieder. 

G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher schwarz, F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Ripjaws V


Edit:
Das Asrock X370 Taichi gibt es auch gerade sehr güstig, eines der am besten ausgestattesten X370 Boards mit einer der dicksten Spannungsversorgung:
ASRock X370 Taichi, Mainboard


----------



## Atomix (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Shit, jetzt kostet der RAM wieder 199€

wenn jemand eine günstige GTX 1060 sieht bitte melden, das heute der Ryzen 1600x günstig zu finden ist glaube ich nicht


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Atomix schrieb:


> Shit, jetzt kostet der RAM wieder 199€
> 
> wenn jemand eine günstige GTX 1060 sieht bitte melden, das heute der Ryzen 1600x günstig zu finden ist glaube ich nicht



Was ist dein Maßstab von "günstig"? 
EVGA GTX1060 6GB für 219,76 €


----------



## cap82 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Logitech Harmony Elite für 159,-€

Logitech Harmony Elite - Touchscreen-Fernbedienung für Home Entertainment (funktioniert mit Amazon Alexa) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B014GXQOJ2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_658fAb48A2DK5


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Atomix schrieb:


> Shit, jetzt kostet der RAM wieder 199€



Bei Caseking gibts Crucial ballistix für 150€


----------



## Atomix (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Was ist dein Maßstab von "günstig"?
> EVGA GTX1060 6GB für 219,76 €



Super preis. Aber ich suche ein Modell mit 2 Lüfter das leiser ist


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8GB XFX Radeon RX 580 für 249 € bei Mindfactory

8GB XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS Core Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## amdahl (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 1050TI für 115€ inklusive PES 2018 ASUS GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Expedition 4GB + PES18 [Ebay Plus - Black Friday] - mydealz.de
Ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Den Key brauch ich aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## ToBeFr33 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16    für 314,90 Euro. Ich kenne aber den Shop nicht.

8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) – Jb Online


----------



## eVoX (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vor diesem Shop kann ich nur warnen. Bei mydealz wurde der Link zu diesem Shop entfernt, weil es extrem unseriös erscheint. Allein das Impressum wurde über Nacht geändert.



> Geschäftsführer: Jennifer Regina Bredenbröcker
> 
> Eingetragen im Handelsregister des Amtsgericht Bochum HRB 16875
> 
> ...



Ein Shop ohne Telefonnummer?! Im aktuellen Impressum fehlt Telefon komplett.  Ich hoffe "geiz ist Geil" hat nicht wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## Majstor (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hiho,

da ich nur das Oculus Angebot gesehen habe, wollte ich mal auf die HTC Vive hinweisen.
Zwar bleibt es bei 699€, allerdings ist der 
Delux Audiostrap ( 119€ )
und DOOM VR ( 30€ )
aktuell noch extra dabei.

Gesehen bei MM(allerdings ohne DOOM)
Caseking
Alternate (mit Fallout Skin für Brille)

Ich hab bei Alternate jetzt doch zugeschlagen und Weihnachten vorverlegt. Hoffe sie kommt morgen an. 

MfG


----------



## Fazzi (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?

8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Dual Aktiv für 429 €, taugt die was mit dem Lüfter?

8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1070 Ti | Mindfactory.de


----------



## The_Zodiak (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für mich ist es bisher ein enttäuschender Black Friday. Bis auf ein paar günstige Blu-Rays und eine 1TB SSD für 220€ habe ich noch nicht viel gefunden.


----------



## azzih (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Fazzi schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?
> 
> 8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Dual Aktiv für 429 €, taugt die was mit dem Lüfter?
> 
> 8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1070 Ti | Mindfactory.de



Nein. Erstens taugt die 1070TI sowieso nix, weil kaum billiger als 1080. Und zweitens ist das Palit Modell Schrott. Hatte es schon in der Hand, ganz leichtes Ding, keine Backplate, kaum Kühlermaterial verbaut nur Plastik. Wette dementsprechend ist Kühlleistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## Atomix (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Media Markt hat für 275€:

ASUS GeForce GTX 1060 ROG Strix 6GB Gaming


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate hat noch ne 2TB SSD für 449.- € nachgeschoben:
Crucial MX300 2 TB, Solid State Drive SATA 600, 2,5 Zoll

Laut Geizhals gab es die bislang tatsächlich noch nie günstiger.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei meiner Onkyo CS725 Kompaktanlage scheint ein Lautsprecher im sterben zu liegen. Ist zufällig jemandem ein Angebot für Lautsprecher über den Weg gelaufen, bei dem man nicht nein sagen kann?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (25. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bei meiner Onkyo CS725 Kompaktanlage scheint ein Lautsprecher im sterben zu liegen. Ist zufällig jemandem ein Angebot für Lautsprecher über den Weg gelaufen, bei dem man nicht nein sagen kann?



Bei Teufel sind aktuell noch bis 50%


----------



## xaskor (25. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab 8Gb 2133mhz DDR4 für 45 bekommen.
Alles was ich wollte.


----------



## moreply (26. November 2017)

*ASUS AM4 Mainboards im Angebot bei Amazon*

Aktuell gibt es zwei AM4 Boards von ASUS, günstig bei Amazon:

Asus Rog Srix X370-F für 155€

Asus ROG Strix X370-F Gaming Mainboard Sockel AM4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero für 196€

Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Gaming Mainboard Sockel AM4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Könnte den ein oder anderen sicher dazu bewegen sein Upgrade etwas vorzuziehen


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ich bin mit der Cybermonday Woche rund um zufrieden.

- Zig Filme ausgeliehen für 0,99 € per Film
- Bisschen Kamera-Zubehör für die Holde
- und hier:
Robas Lund DX Racer 1 Gamingstuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Burostuhl, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
Zum bisher günstigsten preis laut Geizhals den DX Racer 1 als Weihnachtsgeschenk für Frauchen geholt,
ich habe ja schon einen 

Also ich kann echt nicht klagen bzgl. Amazon Angeboten...


----------



## Marcimoto (27. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/494490-crucial-bx300-im-sale.html#post9142229

... dann gehts mal hier mit ner Ergänzung weiter:

Zwar nicht bei Geizhals gelistet, aber bei Amazon trotzdem erhältlich und nochmal günstiger als im Crucial Store: Crucial BX300 heute im Angebot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (27. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer noch einen  XBox One Controller braucht:

Produktvergleich Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Controller Winter Forces Special Edition (Xbox One/PC), Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Controller Patrol Tech Special Edition (Xbox One/PC) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Doitschland (27. November 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Verdammt... den LG OLED TV hab ich mir erst vor knapp einem Monat für etwas mehr als 1000 € gekauft. Bei MM, Saturn usw. lag der normale Preis dafür bei 1499... Das der noch so niedrig geht im Peis hätte ich niemals gedacht


----------



## xDave78 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Moah...das Logitech Bundle ist ja wohl ma echt sexy. Kann ich aber nicht bringen ;P


----------



## ForceOne (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Moah...das Logitech Bundle ist ja wohl ma echt sexy. Kann ich aber nicht bringen ;P



welches?


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ForceOne schrieb:


> welches?




das 
LOGITECH 991-000214 Gaming Pro Bundle (G910, G900, G640) Gaming Mause - MediaMarkt

Steht auch immer im Link auf die PCGh Seite


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gib mir nen Bundle, bestehend aus der G613 und der G603 und wir können reden.. ^^


----------



## P-Magic85 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Amazon gibt es noch einmal die Oculus Rift für 399,- €.
Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle: Windows 7: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## DeaD-A1m (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für alle, die jemanden in Frankreich, Belgien oder Luxemburg kennen wo sie das gute Stück hinschicken können: Die KFA2 Geforce 1080 TI HOF Watercooled Edition gibts bei Topachat.com gerade für 854.91 Euro KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 Ti HOF Watercooled Edition, 11 Go | Achat pas cher & Avis


----------



## Exxistenz (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Logitech Bundle gab es bereits am Jahresanfang für 149€ bei Media Markt.
In diesen Zeitraum gab es zusätzlich diverse Rabattcodes und ich hatte noch Gutscheine.. Hab so um die 70€ dafür bezahlt ^.-


----------



## Original-80 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und wieder mal hat Mindfactory die Tray-Variante des Ryzen 7 1700X für 269€ unter seinen Mindstar-Angeboten. Resultierend aus der Erfahrung, als Mindfactory diesen Schnapper das letzte mal am Start hatte schlage ich allen Interessierten vor, nicht zu lange zu zögern denn er wird wohl schnell wieder verschwunden sein (Counter sagt noch 11h: 01min)

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8x 3.40GHz So.AM4 TRAY - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## NOQLEMIX (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist bereits vergriffen...


----------



## Magera (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat jemand die Sandisk SSD bei Amazone zu dem Preis gesehen?
Ich hab die weder gestern ab 08:00 Uhr noch heute ab 8 Uhr für den benannten Preis gesehen, habe aber heute morgen sogar extra noch ne Mail von Amazone bekommen (Werbung)


----------



## jamesblond23 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Sandisk SSD bei Amazone zu dem Preis gesehen?
> Ich hab die weder gestern ab 08:00 Uhr noch heute ab 8 Uhr für den benannten Preis gesehen, habe aber heute morgen sogar extra noch ne Mail von Amazone bekommen (Werbung)


Jap, allerdings nur bei Amazon.es

11minuten nach Post Eröffnung war aller Vorrat vergriffen. 30min später schon Storno.

Du hast also nichts verpasst.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk

Edit, voll verwechselt mit der SD-Karte, von der ich rede.

Also vergesst es


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Sandisk SSD bei Amazone zu dem Preis gesehen?
> Ich hab die weder gestern ab 08:00 Uhr noch heute ab 8 Uhr für den benannten Preis gesehen, habe aber heute morgen sogar extra noch ne Mail von Amazone bekommen (Werbung)



Meinst du das Blitzangebot der 240er Version für 69,99€? Ja, das wird mir über die App angezeigt. Sind bisher auch erst 3% reserviert.


----------



## Magera (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab es mitlerweile auch gefunden bei Amazone.de
Angebot gilt ab 9:00 Uhr. leider wirklich nur die 240 GB Version...


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindstar sind grade sehr viele 1070Ti/1080/Ti


----------



## Original-80 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein paar Wenige haben sich doch während der Cyber Monday Woche beschwert, dass die wirklich großen SSDs nicht günstiger zu bekommen waren. Mydealz verweist derzeit auf Amazon Spanien (amazon.es), wo die 2TB Variante der SanDisk Ultra 3D für 499,90€ im Angebot ist.

SanDisk Ultra - SSD 3D de 2 TB con hasta 560 MB/s de velocidad de lectura, hasta 530 MB/s de velocidad de escritura: Amazon.es: Informatica


----------



## Rayken (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht schlecht da es direkt von Amazon verkauft wird und nicht über Marketplace.

Aber wie sieht es da mit der Garantie aus? Wie sieht die Garantiebedingung in Spanien aus?

Muss man die SSD im Garantiefall an einen Dienstleister von Sandisk, oder Sandisk selber 
zur Reparatur nach Spanien schicken?

Beantworten die da auch Fragen auf Englisch? 
Sonst müsste man da mal sehen ob die Kommunikation per
Google Translate klappt 

Das wären erstmal so Fragen die ich mir beim Einkauf im Ausland stelle.


P.S: Ich hatte übrigens auch schon mal einen Garantiefall eines Sandisk Produkts
letztes Jahr, eine 64GB micro SD Karte mit 10 Jahren Garantie, gekauft über Amazon Deutschland.

Die müsste ich dann nach Tschechien per UPS schicken glücklicherweise
hat mir Sandisk freundlicherweise ein UPS-Rücksendeetikett zugeschickt.
Der Austausch war Problemlos und ging entsprechend schnell.


----------



## Original-80 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tja so wirklich 100% kann ich deine Fragen nicht beantworten. Vielleicht finden sich hier im Forum ja ein paar Member mit mehr Expertise.

 Ich persönlich hab bisher nur ein paar mal Kleinkram bei amazon.co.uk bestellt. Eine Kreditkarte und ein wenig Englisch (oder natürlich die nette, aber in Grammatik schwache Google Lady/ man kann natürlich auch synchron die deutsche Seite mitgehen, so sehr unterscheiden die sich nicht) waren hierfür von nöten. 

 Rücksenden musste ich damals nichts, von daher kann ich dir zu diesem Ablauf nicht allzuviel sagen. Allerdings würde ich vermuten, dass zumindest im Gewährleistungszeitraum immer erstmal Amazon dein Ansprechpartner wäre. 
 Mit Glück kannst Du evtl. sogar über amazon.de gehen. Ich meine mich an einen Post zu erinnern, in dem ein Forenmitglied  (entweder pcgh oder computerbase) mal schrieb, dass seine auf einer ausländischen Amazonseite bestellte Ware von Amazon Germany geliefert wurde. Versprechen kann ich dir hier aber nichts.

Bei allem was über die normale Gewährleistung hinausgeht wird es wahrscheinlich darauf ankommen ob SanDisk seine Garantien selbst regelt, oder die Abwicklung auf die Händler übertragen hat (kennt man von diversen GraKa-Herstellern ).


----------



## hoffgang (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

11GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Blower Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 Ti | Mindfactory.de

Für 669€ im Mindstar bei Mindfactory.
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Blower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Im Vergleich tatsächlich das günstigste Angebot für diese Graka.
PCIe mit GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1080 Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und anscheinend derzeit die günstigste 1080ti am Markt.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Turbo Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (1 verfügbar) für 649€ bei Mindfactory
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Magera (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur falls jemand noch suchen sollte:

Crucial BX300 CT240BX300SSD1 Internes Solid-State-Drive: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Die BX300 mit 240GB für unter 70 Euro
Soweit ersichtlich nur heute am 15.12.17


----------



## amdahl (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim Mindfactory Mindstar gibts den I7-8700k (tray) für 369€. 100 Stück verfügbar.
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aus Neugier auf das Angebot der MX300 geklickt und Werbung für die MX500 gesehen die war Vorgestern noch nicht da!


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn jemand einen 32 Zöller zum Spotpreis von 199 € sucht:

AOC Q3279VWF Gaming-Monitore - MediaMarkt


----------



## amdahl (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 1060 6GB für 229€ Versandkostenfrei im Mindstar: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Sicher nicht das tollste Kühlermodell, aber der Preis passt.
Auch das Define R5 blackout für 69€ ist recht interessant.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann es sein der Steam Weihnachts-sale hat begonnen und hier auf PCGH hat das keiner mitbekommen?


----------



## jamesblond23 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Kann es sein der Steam Weihnachts-sale hat begonnen und hier auf PCGH hat das keiner mitbekommen?


Liegt meiner Meinung daran, dass es auch nicht die super Angebote sind, oder?
Ich meine, die Rabatte gibts doch so häufig im Jahr. 
Gefühlt hat doch jeder schon jedes Spiel 

Aber obwohl es mich nicht interesieren dürfte, danke dir für dem Post! Ich schau mal rein.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektro (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für Forza Horizon 3 gibt es den Erweiterungspass mit Blizzard Mountain und Hot Wheels im Microsoft Store für 10,49€ statt 34,99 €

https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9NBLGGH4T5FT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Elektro (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Forza Motorsport 7 Key für XBox one und Windows 10 bei Amazon mit bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt.

Forza 7 Ultimate PC 49,99 € Deluxe für 47,49 € und Standard für 34,99 € !!!

Forza Motorsport 7 - Ultimate Edition | Xbox One und Windows 10 - Download Code: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Medcha (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

LOOOOOL!!!
Media Markt: Die haben jetzt auch Sextoys! Auch im Megaheiligabendangebot! Ich kann nicht mehr... haben die Dinger auch Bluetooth? Denn als Big Bang Theory Fan weiß man, ALLES IST BESSER MIT BLUETOOTH!

Der Link: Tiefpreisspatschicht Sport & Freizeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PS4 Pro inklusive FIFA18

SONY PlayStation 4 Pro 1TB Schwarz + FIFA 18 + PS Plus 14 Tage | eBay gibt es mit dem Gutschein „PERFEKTESJAHR“ für 296,65€.

Gilt nur noch bis 28.12.2017 17.00Uhr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Norisk699 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: SchnÃ¤ppchenfÃ¼hrer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Kauftipp:

Der in PCGH 02/2018 (hatte ich gestern schon im Postkasten... erscheint eventuell erst am 02.01.2018?) vorgestellte Freesync-Monitor mit 75 Hz  *AOC Q3279VWF 31.5-Zoll HDMI DVI Monitor
*
ist bei Media Markt aktuell für 199 € im Angebot. Laut Artikel und UVP soll er eigentlich 269 € kosten, was auch schon recht günstig wäre.
Einziger Mangel am Monitor: KEIN VESA-Gewinde... 

AOC Q3279VWF Gaming-Monitore - MediaMarkt


----------



## Lemurer (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

  Wolfenstein II - The New Colossus - Das ist der Link zur Amerikanischen Version - Bei uns verboten und billiger als die DE/AT Version.


----------



## DerBengel (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Optoma UHD550X 4k Beamer bei Amazon.de nur 1499€

Optoma UHD550X 4K DLP-Projektor (UHD Beamer, 3840 x 2160 Pixel, 2800 ANSI Lumen, HDMI, MHL, VGA) weiss: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerBengel schrieb:


> Optoma UHD550X 4k Beamer bei Amazon.de nur 1499€
> 
> Optoma UHD550X 4K DLP-Projektor (UHD Beamer, 3840 x 2160 Pixel, 2800 ANSI Lumen, HDMI, MHL, VGA) weiss: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video



wow, genialer Preis für ein 4K-Beamer, vor kurzem hat der noch 500€ mehr gekostet.


----------



## DD6VD (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Civilization VI Steam EU PC 17,99€

Railway Empire PC Steam Vorbestellbar 26,99€


----------



## Octobit (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DD6VD schrieb:


> Civilization VI Steam EU PC 17,99€
> 
> Railway Empire PC Steam Vorbestellbar 26,99€


Ist gerade auch im Humblebundle monthly für ca. 11,30€  inkl. 2 DLCs +die spiele wenn das Bundle am Ende des Monats veröffentlicht wird.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Aktion *Nimm 3, zahl 2 (Spiele, Filme und Musik) von Saturn *wurde vorzeitig beendet. Die Aktion sollte eigentlich erst am Montag enden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BEi Mindfactory im Mindstar ein mega Schnäppchen: Ein Ryzen3 1200 für unglaubliche 999€ anstatt 1208,95€, da muss man doch zuschlagen! 
AMD Ryzen 3 1200 4x 3.10GHz So.AM4 TRAY - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> BEi Mindfactory im Mindstar ein mega Schnäppchen: Ein Ryzen3 1200 für unglaubliche 999€ anstatt 1208,95€, da muss man doch zuschlagen!
> AMD Ryzen 3 1200 4x 3.10GHz So.AM4 TRAY - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks



Da hat´s wohl aktuell jemand bei MF nicht so mit den Kommas


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Razer Deathstalker Chroma bei Caseking für 60€ 
Razer DeathStalker Chroma Tastatur - DE, RGB, flach | CASEKING.de


----------



## eXitus537 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Ryzen 5 1600X ist schon vergriffen. Kostet jetzt wieder 199,90 € zzgl. Versand!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei gog.com gibt es Carmageddon TDR 2000 noch für rund 41 Stunden kostenlos:
Carmageddon TDR 2000 bei GOG.com


----------



## amdahl (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Lichte der kürzlich wieder gestiegenen Preise für Grafikkarten wirkt das hier wie ein Schnäppchen: Vega Frontier Edition für 699€ bzw. als Wakü-Edition für 799€
Miner müssen sich etwas strecken, die Bestellmenge ist auf ein Stück begrenzt.
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das sind ja mal wieder tolle Bitzangebote, wenn die Artikel nicht mal verfügbar sind.


----------



## mardsis (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell bei Mindfactory im Mindstar:

Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB für 99,90€ und die 250er für 69,90€ - Insgesamt 400 da, aber nur 1 pro Person

500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E500B/EU) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mardsis schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Mindfactory im Mindstar:
> 
> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB für 99,90€ und die 250er für 69,90€ - Insgesamt 400 da, aber nur 1 pro Person
> 
> 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E500B/EU) | Mindfactory.de



wollt ich auch  gerade hir posten. 30€ günstiger
 leider kann man nur eine bestellen ich brauche 1TB ...pech

und
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit für 280€ im im Mindfactory sale


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mardsis schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Mindfactory im Mindstar:
> 
> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB für 99,90€ und die 250er für 69,90€ - Insgesamt 400 da, aber nur 1 pro Person
> 
> 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E500B/EU) | Mindfactory.de



Danke


----------



## Icedaft (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was stimmt hier nicht, habe ich was überlesen?

11GB EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING  | eBay


----------



## zay (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was stimmt hier nicht, habe ich was überlesen?
> 
> 11GB EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING  | eBay



Seine anderen Angebote sind auch sehr dubios.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



zay schrieb:


> Seine anderen Angebote sind auch sehr dubios.



Und wurde scheinbar bereits entfernt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS Mainboard Sockel AM4 bei notebooksbilliger.de

ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS für schlappe 69 Euro


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dungeons 2 bei GOG bis 18. Februar kostenlos.

Quelle: GOG verschenkt PC-Strategie Dungeons 2 - aktueller Sale bis zum 20. Februar


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Western Digital WD Elements portable 1.5TB für 55€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lenovo Legion Y520 – Core i5-7300HQ, GTX 1050, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD + M.2-NVMe-Steckplatz, 15,6″ Full-HD IPS für 639,20€ @ lenovo.com


> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *WEEKENDSALE*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Lexar JumpDrive S75 128GB USB-Stick für 25€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Verdammt, 339€ für die Samsung 960 Evo mit 1TB, und mein shice altes Mobo hat keinen M.2-Steckplatz.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Verdammt, 339€ für die Samsung 960 Evo mit 1TB, und mein shice altes Mobo hat keinen M.2-Steckplatz.



Gibt doch Adapter für. Akasa M.2 SSD to PCIe adapter card


----------



## INU.ID (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Gibt doch Adapter für. RaidSonic Icy Box IB-PCI209 Wandlung: PCIe -> M.2 (PCIe)



Ja, nur wenn der Chipsatz kein NVMe unterstützt, dann kann er von solchen Laufwerken nicht booten = kein Windows auf M.2. Und mein X79 unterstützt kein NVMe.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Je nach Board gibt es Modbios die das nachreichen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

@ INU.ID, wenn dir Benchmarkbalken egal sind, kannst du auch ganz Normale Sata SSDs nehmen.  ausserdem besseres P-L-V.
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA 230€  und 2TB für 435€


----------



## INU.ID (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach Board gibt es Modbios die das nachreichen.


Aber nur gefrickelt, mit einem Bruchteil der eigentlichen Leistung eines solchen Laufwerkes (da eben kein natives NVMe).


BautznerSnef schrieb:


> @ INU.ID, wenn dir Benchmarkbalken egal sind,...


Ich arbeite öfter mal mit meinem PC, und bringe die vorhandene SATA3-SSD dabei quasi instant an die Grenzen der SATA-Schnittstelle. Mich hätte daher schon eher die M.2-SSD bzw. deren Geschwindigkeit interessiert.

Trotzdem danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber nur gefrickelt, mit einem Bruchteil der eigentlichen Leistung eines solchen Laufwerkes (da eben kein natives NVMe).
> 
> Ich arbeite öfter mal mit meinem PC, und bringe die vorhandene SATA3-SSD dabei quasi instant an die Grenzen der SATA-Schnittstelle. Mich hätte daher schon eher die M.2-SSD bzw. deren Geschwindigkeit interessiert.
> 
> Trotzdem danke für die Hinweise.



Ich würde sagen eine komplette Aufrüstaktion wird fällig


----------



## INU.ID (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen eine komplette Aufrüstaktion wird fällig



War ja eigentlich auch für 02/2018, wo mein aktuelles System (exkl. die 980Ti natürlich) den 6ten Geburtstag feiert, angedacht. Aber bei den Preisen aktuell kann ich einfach nicht mit gutem Gewissen zuschlagen. Und so ganz ohne "Mängel" sind die aktuellen Plattformen ja auch nicht (Meltdown, Spectre, Sockel 1151 nur max. 6 Kerne, Ryzen bissl schwach beim Takt, Threadripper glänzt auch nicht wie ich gehofft hatte, Sockel 2066 CPUs nur mit Paste, und unter 850€ nur mit beschnittenen PCIe-Lanes...)

Ich hätte gerne einen Core i9-7960X, zum Preis (und mit den PCIe-Lanes) eines Threadripper 1950X, und mit dem Takt des 8700K. Zufrieden wäre ich aber auch schon mit einem 8900K Octa-Core, mit dem Quad-Channel Interface und den Lanes eines (<850€) Skylake-X. Oder auch mit einem ~25% performanterem Threadripper (samt 25% günstigerer TR-Mobos). 

Bis dahin warte ich einfach noch, und weine mich ob der fehlenden Features (Kerne, höhere/r IPC/Takt, M.2-Steckplatz,...) in den Schlaf...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> War ja eigentlich auch für 02/2018, wo mein aktuelles System (exkl. die 980Ti natürlich) den 6ten Geburtstag feiert, angedacht. Aber bei den Preisen aktuell kann ich einfach nicht mit gutem Gewissen zuschlagen. Und so ganz ohne "Mängel" sind die aktuellen Plattformen ja auch nicht (Meltdown, Spectre, Sockel 1151 nur max. 6 Kerne, Ryzen bissl schwach beim Takt, Threadripper glänzt auch nicht wie ich gehofft hatte, Sockel 2066 CPUs nur mit Paste, und unter 850€ nur mit beschnittenen PCIe-Lanes...)
> 
> Ich hätte gerne einen Core i9-7960X, zum Preis (und mit den PCIe-Lanes) eines Threadripper 1950X, und mit dem Takt des 8700K. Zufrieden wäre ich aber auch schon mit einem 8900K Octa-Core, mit dem Quad-Channel Interface und den Lanes eines (<850€) Skylake-X. Oder auch mit einem ~25% performanterem Threadripper (samt 25% günstigerer TR-Mobos).
> 
> Bis dahin warte ich einfach noch, und weine mich ob der fehlenden Features (Kerne, höhere/r IPC/Takt, M.2-Steckplatz,...) in den Schlaf...



Tja da ist leider was dran, aktuell rüstet man den Preisen wirklich lieber nicht auf. Auf der anderen Seite weiß keiner, ob das nicht alles noch schlimmer wird  Also vielleicht doch weiterhin in den Schlaf weinen


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_____​


----------



## INU.ID (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hat jemand das iOTA ONE, welches gerade für 99€ bei Amazon angeboten wird, im Einsatz? Taugt das was? Also für Surfen/Streaming usw, eben die Dinge außer Gaming? Mein aktueller HTPC aus dem Jahr 2011 hat nur nen Atom-DualCore, allerdings mit 4GB RAM, und der reicht für Multimedia und Surfen gerade so. Und das iOTA ONE soll ja sogar nen Atom-Quad-Core haben.

Weil eigentlich wollte ich keinen lahmen Atom mehr kaufen, aber als Quad-Core...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der ach so günstige LG OLED55B7D ist jedenfalls ganze 6% günstiger als am dem Tag als er auf meinen Merkzettel gewandert ist (sehr nett von Amazon das anzugeben). Wirklich ein seeehr tolles Angebot  .


----------



## Quat (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber nur gefrickelt, mit einem Bruchteil der eigentlichen Leistung eines solchen Laufwerkes (da eben kein natives NVMe).


Nee, das stimmt so nicht, weder Gefrickel noch Bruchteile irgendeiner Leistung.
Das was du als Gefrickel bezeichnest ist ganau das Gleiche was Boardhersteller auch machen! Sie nehmen vom Hersteller vorgefertigte Segmente und packen sie in ihr BIOS. Nichts anderes ist beim Mod-BIOS pasiert oder hat man selbst gemacht. Und die Leistung hängt nur an Anzahl und Variabilität der PCI-Lanes.
Was wirklich leiden kann, ist die Anbindung der Grafikkarte, von PCI 3.0 auf 2.0 runter ist jetzt aber so wild auch nicht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die WD Western Digital Elements SE 4TB gibt es für 110€ bei ebay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Verstellbarer Relaxsesssel mit Hocker aus Polyurethan für 92,95€ @ XXXLShop.de


> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kostenloses Upgrade auf VIP-Sitze und Popcorn-Upgrade @ Cinemaxxx Kinos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Seit dem 19.2. gibt es einen Coupon der euch bis 7.März folgende Upgrades im Cinemaxx verschafft:
> 
> – kostenloses Upgrade auf VIP Sitze*
> – Popcorn-Upgrade von Groß zu Jumbo
> ...


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Externe ist online leider schon ausverkauft ._.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_____


----------



## Gast20190402 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die

*Logitech G502 Gaming-Maus Proteus Spectrum (mit RBG-Anpassung und 11 programmierbaren Tasten)*

ist derzeit auch bei Amazon (direkt von Amazon) für 39,00 € erhältlich.

Logitech G502 Gaming-Maus Proteus Spectrum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Die
> 
> *Logitech G502 Gaming-Maus Proteus Spectrum (mit RBG-Anpassung und 11 programmierbaren Tasten)*
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, hab ein Update gemacht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_____


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es eine grössere Menge Powercolor RX Vega 56/64. Die Preise sind zwar Irrsinn, aber wer seine alte Alte Karte zu ähnlichen Preisen verscherbelt hat könnte vielleicht doch schwach werden.


----------



## sirDav1d (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SONY PlayStation 4 Pro 1TB Schwarz + FIFA 18 Ovp Neu  | eBay

*PS4 Pro Fifa 18 Edition für 258,90 €!


EDIT: Gelöscht, fake, hacked..*


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Canton Movie 75 – 5.1 Heimkinosystem mit aktivem Subwoofer für 169€ @ eBay.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doitschland (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Verdammt noch eins... gerade erst den normalen Ryzen 1600 für 160€ gekauft und jetzt gibts den 1600x für das selbe Geld


----------



## ForceOne (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Doitschland schrieb:


> Verdammt noch eins... gerade erst den normalen Ryzen 1600 für 160€ gekauft und jetzt gibts den 1600x für das selbe Geld



Macht aber unterm Strich keinen Unterschied, wenn du sowieso vorhast zu übertakten, bisher hab ich da kaum gehört, dass sich die Non-X Modelle schlechter übertakten lassen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei real gibts die SanDisk SSD Plus 120GB mit dem 5€ Newsletter-Gutschein für 37,96€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (1. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Edit: Preis wurde auf 65€ nach oben korrigiert 
256GB Samsung PM951 "neuwertig" für 45€ zzgl Versand: Samsung PM951 256GB M.2 NVMe


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Edifier C2X für 69,90€ bis Freitag 24 Uhr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Rucksack (nicht nur) für Motorradfahrer: Rucksack Slipstream "Waterproof" - Jetzt 82% Rabatt sichern - XLmoto.de


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung C49HG90DMU bei notebooksbilliger.de für günstige 919 bei Abholung. Versand +40€ leider.
Gutscheincode lautet samsungbw18


----------



## INU.ID (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zur 4TB Seagate ST4000DM004, die gerade für 79€ angeboten wird:

Achtung, sie wird auf einigen Webseiten als PMR ausgewiesen, ist aber offensichtlich eine SMR Platte! Wenn man große Datenmengen auf die Platte kopieren will, sollte man bedenken, dass die Transferrate ab 200GB deutlich einbricht, und ab ca. 250GB bricht sie sogar extrem ein (laut Tester auf ~1 Megabyte/s). Für regelmäßige Backups mit großen Dateien sind solche Platten daher nicht geeignet.


----------



## silent-freak (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Edifier C2X für 69,90€ bis Freitag 24 Uhr.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich mir gekauft, allerdings die C2XD Version mit Toslink .
Nie wieder.


----------



## amdahl (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Zur 4TB Seagate ST4000DM004, die gerade für 79€ angeboten wird:
> 
> Achtung, sie wird auf einigen Webseiten als PMR ausgewiesen, ist aber offensichtlich eine SMR Platte! Wenn man große Datenmengen auf die Platte kopieren will, sollte man bedenken, dass die Transferrate ab 200GB deutlich einbricht, und ab ca. 250GB bricht sie sogar extrem ein (laut Tester auf ~1 Megabyte/s). Für regelmäßige Backups mit großen Dateien sind solche Platten daher nicht geeignet.



Danke, dass es sich hier um SMR handelt wusste ich bisher noch gar nicht. Jetzt ist es mir ein wenig peinlich dass ich die schon einige Male empfohlen habe


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Assassins Creed Origins über Uplay 33% Rabatt mit dem Code "bayek"
Ubisoft Official Store

Das Gute ist das trotz allem der 20% Rabattcode im Tausch von 100 uplay Points kombiniert werden kann. Sprich insgesamt 53%!
Hab mir so beispielsweise für ca. 48 Euro die Gold Edition gekauft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Habe ich mir gekauft, allerdings die C2XD Version mit Toslink .
> Nie wieder.



Die D Variante ist leider auch das Schwächere System und muss per EQ angepasst werden, da würde ich dir lieber zum Wavemaster Moody System raten, in dem Preisbereich...


----------



## Cuddleman (5. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die WD Elements 4TB war schon in der letzten Februarwoche 2018​ mit diesem Preis in einigen Media Märkten in Sachsen/Anhalt und Berlin für 99€ ausgepreist!


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Clevo W650KK1 Barebone [konfigurierbar] (15,6“ FHD IPS matt, Intel G4560 mit HT, ohne RAM [2x frei], ohne HDD [1x SATA & 2x M.2 frei], Geforce 1050 Ti mit 4GB, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, Wartungsklappe) für 499€ @ gamingguru.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dell Inspiron 17 5770​: 17,3″ FHD matt, Intel Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD + 128GB​ SSD, DVD Brenner, HDMI, Wlan ac, Bluetooth 4.2, Windows 10 für 629€ @ dell.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem Gutscheincode: *SAVE70NOW*






Xbox One X 1TB mit Elite Controller für 499,99€ auf Otto.de! Mit dem Code *82282* auch Versandkostenfrei! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (6. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate bietet aktuell nen 32GB Kit mit 2133Mhz (2x16GB) - G.Skill Ripjaws für 249€:

G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher rot, F4-2133C15D-32GVR, Ripjaws V

Noch 11h, also was für Nachtschwärmer. kA wie der sich takten lässt, aber wer viel und günstigen RAM braucht, kommt hier wenigstens auf ordentlich GB per €.


----------



## ReaCT (9. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Far Cry 5 kommen noch 10€ Strafversand oben drauf, also ist der Preis von 39,99€ nicht korrekt.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (10. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also eine Customgraka mit beschnittenem Vega (Vega56) für über 700€ ist also ein Schnäppchen?
Haben wir schon den 1. April und mein Kalender spinnt?


----------



## cryon1c (10. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Also eine Customgraka mit beschnittenem Vega (Vega56) für über 700€ ist also ein Schnäppchen?
> Haben wir schon den 1. April und mein Kalender spinnt?



Gemessen an den aktuellen Preisen ist das n Schnäppchen. Klar, die 1070Ti/1080 im selben Preisbereich ist deutlich angenehmer und wenn man etwas höher greift (ab 800) kann man sich ne 1080Ti krallen und muss sich um Vega keine Gedanken machen.

Die Preise sind so, die Vega findest du nicht für billig, entweder kaufen oder nicht. Der verkorkste Markt mit hohen Preisen und minimaler Verfügbarkeit wird dir noch längere Zeit keine besseren Preise bieten.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn eine 1060 für 400€ als Schnäppchen gelistet wird...traurig.


----------



## softskiller (12. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ASUS Radeon RX 580  404,99€ lol

Ich habe eine RX 580 die mich 249€ gekostet hat, zurück geschickt, weil die Performance einfach nicht zeitgemäß war und eine GTX 1080 für effektiv 440€ geschossen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso sollte man sich für 700 Euro eine Vega 56 holen wenn es für weniger Geld eine stärkere GTX 1080 gibt?


----------



## amdahl (14. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Aktuell im Mindstar: Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB für 50€ das Stück. 4 Verfügbar.


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieder mal Mindstar: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Ein kompletter Rechner, ziemlich gut zusammengestellt mit Ryzen 5 1600x, 16GB RAM, GTX 1070...allerdings noch ohne SSD oder HDD
Für derzeit 972€


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

_____


----------



## Dwalinn (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nanu keine Schnäppchen heute?^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Dwalinn schrieb:


> Nanu keine Schnäppchen heute?^^



Es gibt da gerade ein Problem mit "Online-Abonnenten", wenn du den SF in einem privaten Tab aufrufst, würde es wieder gehen. Wir arbeiten aber daran.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HyperX Cloud Flight Gaming Headset (schwarz/rot, Wireless, Mikrofon) für 129,90€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (21. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI RX 480 8GB im Mindstar für 273€ Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Schlagt zu, die wird nicht lange da sein


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Pioneer VSX-932 7.2 AV Receiver + Polk Signature 5.0 Lautsprecherset in schwarz oder silber für 785,95€ @ Cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead85 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hinweis zur MediaMarkt-Aktion:
Ich muss *5 *Spiele kaufen und nicht nur *3.* Ändert das mal bitte, danke!


----------



## Dwalinn (22. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nein das stimmt schon, du muss 3 Spiele Kaufen (bezahlen) und erhälst dann 2 kostenlos.


----------



## Metalhead85 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

3 Spiele kaufen und 2 Spiele geschenkt erhalten

Das wird aus der Aussage aber nicht deutlich. Ich mein, ist klar, PCGH bekommt ne Provision oder ähnliches dafür und wenn ich sage "5 Spiele in den Warenkorb packen und nur 2 bezahlen" klickt das nicht so gut wie der der andere Satz.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Keine Ahnung ob das hier reinpasst: The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.

F1 2015 für PC (Steam) for Free!

Ich hab es mir mal für CPU-(Kernskalierungs)Benches gesichert^^


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

kann keine MM Angebote aufrufen.
Bei allen anderen klappt es.
Ist *nur *MM betroffen.


----------



## RRCRoady (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei OTTO gibt's heut 10% auf ausgewählte Gaming Artikel. 
Für Neukunden sogar 15€ Bonus+ kostenloser Versand. 
Aktion online kaufen | OTTO

Vielleicht mal ne Alternative zu den "Standard Shops"


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mindfactory hat anscheinend wieder einige RX 570/80 reinbekommen. Die müssen natürlich alle zu "Mindstar-Sonderpreisen" weg.
Sapphire 570 8G zu 350€
Vll erscheint das ja jemand als gutes Angebot


----------



## killermonty (30. März 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Moin Moin,
humblebundle bietet wieder heute ein kostenloses Spiel an  
Heute ist es Spec Ops: The Line (Steam Key)

Hier der Link:
The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


Viel spaß ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 7 1700 für 219€ im Mindstar: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X3 Ultra 879,00€ (Vergleichspreis ab 999,00€)


Was n Schnapper, nur 160€ teurer als vor nem halben Jahr. ^^


----------



## Original-80 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

An alle PCGH´ler dort draußen, die noch ne SSD suchen.
 Computeruniverse.net bietet derzeit die Crucial MX500 500GB für einen Aktionpreis von 99,90€ inkl. Versand an (nächster geizhals.de Preis geht um die 116€ los). Also bei Interesse schaut dort mal vorbei.


P.S. Scheinbar funktioniert der Deal aber nur, wenn ihr über die chip.de Frontpage den "Chip-Shopping-Deal" aufruft und dem dort angegebenen Link folgt (dann wird wohl der Code: "chip20ssd" aktiviert; vielleicht lässt sich unter Angabe dieses Codes auch direkt über Computeruniverse der Aktionspreis freischalten).


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam ist momentan das Spiel _The Long Dark_ für 8 € im Sonderangebot:
Save 75% on The Long Dark on Steam

Die Grafik ist ähnlich malerisch gestaltet wie bei _Life is strange_ und um den Preis kann man sich dieses Adventure definitiv gönnen


----------



## Dwalinn (7. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Gigabyte-Mainboard Aktion geht auch für andere Anbieter. Gerade bei Caseking und Mindfactory sind die Preise auch häufig niedriger als bei Alternate


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da die Rubrik ja "Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co." heisst, wundere ich mich momentan immer wieder über auftauchende Grafikkarten ... 
Was haben die da verloren?


----------



## cryon1c (7. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Da die Rubrik ja "Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co." heisst, wundere ich mich momentan immer wieder über auftauchende Grafikkarten ...
> Was haben die da verloren?



Wieso denn nicht, erwartet man auf PCGH eher Kondome und Kühlschränke in den Anzeigen?
Zudem sind das Schnäppchen, auch wenn sie nicht so aussehen xD Die Preise gehen eigentlich wieder runter, sieht gut aus. 
Die 1080Ti für unter 900 mit dem brauchbaren Kühler ist jetzt nicht so verkehrt z.B.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

.....


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Richtig gutes Angebot für die, die n neues Netzteil brauchen:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W bei notebooksbilliger.de

77€ statt rund 90€ des günstigsten Anbieters laut Geizhals.


----------



## Ryuminawa (16. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate bietet heute im ZackZack ein nettes Cooler Master Set mit Maus und Tastatur für fast die hälfte an.

Cooler Master MasterSet MS120


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EXOC Sniper im Mindstar, 15 Stück verfügbar, 579€


----------



## Illuminatus17 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie schon gestern gibt‘s heute bei caseking wieder für kurze Zeit die GTX 1080 SC von EVGA für sagenhafte 549€!

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5X


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Derzeit ist War for the Overworld und alle Erweiterungen (das einzig wahre Dungeon Keeper 3.... ) im Angebot bei GOG, heute wurde auch die nächste Erweiterung veröffentlicht. (Alle Achtung für ein Spiel von 2015).
War for the Overworld -75% bei GOG.com

Ein Must have für jeden Dungeon Keeper Fan.


----------



## Straycatsfan (22. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ist pcgh das neue gamestar  dass es auf nen 17,nochwas elex key von mmoga verlinkt? kompliment


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam darf man dieses Wochenende bis Sonntag 22:00 Uhr kostenlos Arma3 zocken, das Spiel wird auch momentan für 11,90 € angeboten. Vielleicht ist es für den einen oder anderen interessant. Mich reizen die ganzen Shooter ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so


----------



## Straycatsfan (26. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ARMA 3 ist doch in punkto Anforderungen vs Performance/Optik so ein PUBG Klon?)


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also man kann diese beiden Spiele nicht mal ansatzweise miteinander vergleichen. ArmA 3 gibts ja schon seit 2013, PUBG dagegen erst seit 23. März 2017.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Externe Festplatte – 4 TB – Schwarz - WD Elements Portable U3 WDBU6Y0040BBK -  für 99€ @ mediamarkt.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bose® QuietComfort 25 Acoustic Noise Cancelling für Apple, Over-ear Kopfhörer, geschlossen, kabelgebunden, 1.42 m Kabel für 169.99 EUR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Pioneer VSX-932 7.2 AV Receiver 4K AirPlay DLNA WiFi BT Dolby Atmos Multiroom sw für 269€ @ Cyberport.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

.....


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Canton Movie 75 schwarz Heimkinosystem mit 100 Watt, Neu für 149€ @ ebay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sharkoon Skiller MECH SGK2 Tastatur, Kailh Brown, weiße Beleuchtung für 34,99€ @ Notebooksbilliger.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quat (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke!
Funktioniert die ohne Zusatzsoftware?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es gibt keine Software.


----------



## Quat (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Naja, das scheint nicht recht zu stimmen. Ich hätte vor'm Fragen lesen sollen, steht ja alles da.
Aber die hat keinen Nummernblock, schade!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sennheiser HD 471i Bügelkopfhörer (Over-Ear, Mikrofon & Lautstärkeregler) für 39€ @ real.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollora (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LOL 390€ für eine RX 580 ein "Schnäppchen". Und knapp 2 Jahre (!) vorher hab ich die gleich schnelle, aber wesentlich stromsparendere 1060 6GB für meine Frau gekauft - um 220€.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Netzteil Straight Power 11 450W ist schlagartig um 19€ gefallen und nun erstmals für weniger als 70€ verfügbar:

be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Mackie CR4 scheint es jetzt auch um ~30 € günstiger zu geben.

Mackie CR4 Paar | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## beren2707 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindstar gibt's die Vega 56 Pulse ab 528,08€ inkl. Versand.

Edit: Jetzt sogar ab 476,17€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## DrTA (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Saturn gibt es aktuell eine Nintendo Switch + MarioKart + Wired Controller (von einem Drittanbieter) für 299€
NINTENDO Switch Neon-Rot/Neon-Blau Spielekonsole kaufen | SATURN


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DrTA schrieb:


> Bei Saturn gibt es aktuell eine Nintendo Switch + MarioKart + Wired Controller (von einem Drittanbieter) für 299€
> NINTENDO Switch Neon-Rot/Neon-Blau Spielekonsole kaufen | SATURN



Super Tipp, danke, habs auch in den Schnäppchenführer gepackt.


----------



## xDave78 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Na guck- ne GTX1070 zum Preis von vor 2 Jahren


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Na guck- ne GTX1070 zum Preis von vor 2 Jahren



Und selbst die liegt noch 60-70 € höher als damals die günstigsten GTX 1070.

Interessiert mich aber nich mehr, ich warte ab


----------



## Magera (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Moooment... die günstigste Gtx 1070 hatte zum einführungspreis damals vor 2 Jahren bei 390,00 Euro... dieses KFA² dingens, was grässlich war.


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> Moooment... die günstigste Gtx 1070 hatte zum einführungspreis damals vor 2 Jahren bei 390,00 Euro... dieses KFA² dingens, was grässlich war.



Ja.....bei Geizhals vielleicht.

Soll ich eine Rechnung raussuchen?
Ein Freund hat sich direkt im Mediamarkt eine für 370 € gekauft.

Und warum waren die bitte grässlich?
Die ist echt leise.....leuchten tut das Dingen auch....


----------



## Magera (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



shadie schrieb:


> Ja.....bei Geizhals vielleicht.
> 
> Und warum waren die bitte grässlich?
> .....leuchten tut das Dingen auch....



EBN!
Außerdem waren das die einzigen die bei Einführung keinen Ruhemodus der Lüfter hatten. 
zudem hab ich am anfang einige test gesehen/gelesen in denen die Lüfter als Minderwertig beschrieben wurden.
Wenn deine Erfahrungen anders sind oke, aber das war ebn das was ich über die Karte mitbekommen hatte.
Da du die im MM für billiger ergattern konntest zu Marktstart ist schön für dich, war aber vllt auch nur ein Regionales Angebot?
man sollte es dann jedenfalls nicht als Standardpreis setzen. 

Vllt reden wir ja auch über ein verschiedenes Modell, ich mein KFA²hatte ja zum Start wenn ich mich nicht irre gleich 4 Karten am Start.


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> EBN!
> Außerdem waren das die einzigen die bei Einführung keinen Ruhemodus der Lüfter hatten.
> zudem hab ich am anfang einige test gesehen/gelesen in denen die Lüfter als Minderwertig beschrieben wurden.
> Wenn deine Erfahrungen anders sind oke, aber das war ebn das was ich über die Karte mitbekommen hatte.
> ...





Ja....sicher ein regionales angebot
Preisentwicklung für KFA² GeForce GTX 1070 EX (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Deine Tests würde ich auch mal gerne sehen.
KFA2 Geforce GTX 1070 EX im Test - Wertung & Kurzfazit - GameStar

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

und selbst die 1070 die aktuell im Angebot ist gabs angeblich mal bei Geizhals für 339 €


----------



## Magera (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann es sein das du nur die hälfte liest?

ich mein die thematik war doch, was eine GTX vor 2 (in worten ZWEI) Jahren zum Marktstart gekostet hat, und nicht was sie letztes Jahr im April gekostet hat.
Vor 2  (gut 1,5 Jahren, weiter geht Geizhals nicht) Jahren war die KFA² bei 428 Euro. Klar gab es ziwschen drin  in den zwei jahren auch mal Angebote wo sie günstiger war, aber das war nicht frage.

Zum Thema Tests, die in MEINEN Augen die Karte recht bescheiden hingestellt haben.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das einer davon sogar hier auf PCGH war. HWLuxx, und die Bewertungen bei Caseking und MF fallen mir noch ein.
Aber mal im ernst, meinst du ich kann mich nach 2 Jahren noch exakt daran erinnern was ich genau gelesen habe und wo?
Nein, natürlich kann ich das nicht. Es reicht ja auch das ich mir das Fazit merken konnte was ich aufgrund der Tests gezogen habe.

Also mal ehrlich. bevor du auf dicke Hose machst und die Leute für blöd verkaufen willst, lies dir bitte zuerst durch was geschrieben wurde.

Ps.: Ich denke mittlerweile auch das wir verschiedene Karten meinen. denn die Karte die ich mir bei Marktstart der GTX 1070  angeschaut hatte, hatte keine Backplate. KA ob die einfach nur nachgerüstet wurde.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich. bevor du auf dicke Hose machst und die Leute für blöd verkaufen willst, lies dir bitte zuerst durch was geschrieben wurde.



Sorry aber da ziehe ich nicht mit


----------



## Magera (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dann lass den Satz außen vor, wenn er dir nicht gefällt. der Rest der Aussage ist aber korrekt meiner Seits.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> Dann lass den Satz außen vor, wenn er dir nicht gefällt. der Rest der Aussage ist aber korrekt meiner Seits.





Magera schrieb:


> Moooment... die günstigste Gtx 1070 hatte zum einführungspreis damals vor 2 Jahren bei 390,00 Euro... dieses KFA² dingens, was grässlich war.



Dir ist schon klar, dass wir das Trara wegen 20 € machen oder?

Die Mainaussage war erst, dass die Karte zum Markeinführungspreis jetzt über die Theke geht.

Darauf habe ich erwidert, dass die Karte für aktuell 430 € gahandelt wird, damals aber für 60-80 € günstiger zu kaufen war (sprich 370-350 €).

Darauf antwortest du, dass die zum Markt start für 390 € zu haben war (20 € Unterschied zu meinem höchstpreis und 40 € zu meinem niedrigsten Preis) und die KFA2 Karten ja total grässlich gewesen wären.

Ergo:

*Ich lag mit meiner Aussage falsch*, denn die Karte war "zur Einführung" 20 € teurer als meine Einschätzung und wurde erst ein par Monate später 60-80 € preiswerter verkauft (was ich ja auch belegen konnte)
*In so fern ja da habe ich Unrecht.*

Allerdings hast du mit deiner Aussage "die KFA2 Dinger wären grässlich" wegen Lautstärke etc, Unrecht.....denn die Karte die ich gepostet habe gibts seit Markteinführung und schon damals wurde Sie als gut bewertet....selbst der Gamestartest bewertet Sie ordentlich.

Ich habe das Ding bei meinem Kumpel im PC verbaut und auch da....alles super.....für ne 1070 die nur 350 € gekostet hat.....eine mega gute Karte.
Sie ist leise und schaut gut aus.

Die Backplate habe ich zudem bei den beiden Modellen damals schon gesehen.
Bei der normalen und bei der OC.

Einen PCGH Test habe ich dazu leider nicht gefunden......hätte aber gerne mal einen gehabt.....wobei jetzt ists auch egal, kommt ja denke ich mal bald die nächste Gen.

Also lass uns den Quatsch jetzt hier mal beenden / wir sprechen von Zeiträumen welche 2 Jahre zurück liegen.
Da kann ich mich vertun genau so wie du dich vertun kannst.
Brauchen uns da doch jetzt nicht hineinsteigern. 


Jetzt für 430 € würde ich mir keine 1070 mehr kaufen.
Da kann ich auch auf die neue Gen warten und mir die dann zum Markteinführungspreis kaufen / oder aber wieder mal auf Risiko spielen und auf fallende Preise hoffen......welche mit Pech dann wieder in genau die andere Richtung verlaufen.

Ist aktuell wie Kasino.......das letzte mal habe ich verloren wie man der Signatur entnehmen kann


----------



## Magera (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also ja, ich stimme dir zu.
Es ist lächerlich sich wegen 20,00 Euro zu zanken 
keine Ahnung was mich da geritten hat.

Allerdings finde ich die KFA² dennoch nicht so doll, zugegeben der preis ist ein Argument. aber sonst.. naja...


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Magera schrieb:


> Also ja, ich stimme dir zu.
> Es ist lächerlich sich wegen 20,00 Euro zu zanken
> keine Ahnung was mich da geritten hat.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die KFA² dennoch nicht so doll, zugegeben der preis ist ein Argument. aber sonst.. naja...



Passt 

Ist Geschmackssache, mir haben dafür z.B. Asus Karten noch nie zugesagt


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Liebe! <3


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Just Cause 3 XL für 6,74€ bei Steam.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Raft auf Steam


----------



## BunkerFunker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier noch ein weiteres "Schnäppchen" auf Ricardo. 

XFX AMD 8GB RX580 GTS CORE, Mining kaufen auf ricardo.ch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Großer E3 Sale bei Ubisoft! Spiele sind bis zum 18 Juni bis zu 80% rabattiert.
Ubisoft Official Store

z.B. 
- AC: Origins: 29,95 €
- Watch Dogs 2: 19,80 €
- Ghost Recon Wildlands: 19,80 €
- For Honor: 15 €
- The Division: 10 €
- Splinter Cell Blacklist: 6,78 €
- Steep: 6 €

Auch die Gold Editions (Game + alle DLCs), sowie die meisten Season Passes und Einzel DLCs sind jeweils rabattiert.

Das Beste ist allerdings, das die Rabatte auch mit den selbst erstellten 20% Rabattcode kombinierbar sind!
https://club.ubisoft.com/de-DE/shop-discount

z.B. 

Far Cry 5:  35,96 €
Gold Edition: 53,99 €

AC: Origins: 23,96 €
Gold Edition: 35,96 €

Watch Dogs 2: 15,84 €
Gold Edition: 26,40 €

Ghost Recon Wildlands:  15,84 €
Gold Edition: 26,40 €

Finde hier und da, ist da selbst im Vergleich zu key stores schon ein Schnäppchen mit dabei.
Mir hatte z.B. Steep noch gefehlt. Mit dem 20 % Rabatt Code waren es dann nur noch 4,80 €! 

Einfach mal durchforsten!


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition ab €'*'449,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
RX Vega 56 Nano ist für 449€ gelistet


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK1 für 29,99€ bei Alternate

Sharkoon Skiller MECH SGK1, Tastatur schwarz, Kailh Red
Sharkoon Skiller MECH SGK1, Tastatur schwarz, Kailh Brown
Sharkoon Skiller MECH SGK1, Tastatur schwarz, Kailh Blue


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Unglaublich. Den AOC Q3279VWF gibt es mit diesem black Weekend Rabatt bei Notebooksbilliger.de jetzt für knapp über 150 €.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingsman 1+2 (Blu-Ray) für 19,54€ bei Amazon.de


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der "LG 65-Zoll-UHD-TV für 469€" ist natürlich doch nur ein 55"er... wär ja auch zu schön gewesen für den Preis


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Rise of the tomb raider 20 year celebration (Hauptspiel mit Season Pass) aktuell auf Steam für 14.99€. Direkt mal gekauft.


----------



## Pilo (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Achtung Clickbait! »Mediamarkt Top Elf (u. a. Canon EOS 1300D mit zwei Objektiven für 299€, Acer X1623H + Leinwand für 499€ und LG 65-Zoll-UHD-TV für 469€)«
Schön, wie hier falsche Angaben gemacht werden. Der "65-Zoll-UHD-TV für 469€" von LG schrumpft auf der "Ich bin doch nicht blöd"-Seite wundersamerweise um 10".


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8GB MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
MSI Armor RX 580 8GB für 279 im Mindstar


----------



## Magera (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

mal kurzerhand aus dem HWLuxx gemoppst:

For Honor: Starter Edition (PC) kostenlos [Ubisoft] - mydealz.de

Derzeit For Honor Starter kostenfrei.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Standard Konfi sind die Teile ja ganz nett, aber nicht wirklich praktisch. 240GB HDD in einem "Gaming Notebook"? Und das "Aufrüsten" ist fuckin teuer. 
Das beste ist die "Gaming PC" Kategorie xD


> zwei zusätzliche beleuchtete Lüfter in der gewählten Gehäusefarbe
> + 40,00 €


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GIGABYTE AORUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (11GB)   | eBay

*Gigabyte Aorus 1080TI 479€* 3x
Abgesagtes Mining Projekt. UNbenutzt Originalverpackt Original rechnung Februar 2018. klingt super..

wech nach 10 Minuten^^ guck mal an so schnell will ich auch mal mein Geld verdienen..dabei aber weniger verlust als er vielleicht^^


----------



## DerInso (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Quake sichert man sich nicht umsonst, sondern es ist nen free Weekend bei Steam, und man muss es trotzdem kaufen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> GIGABYTE AORUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (11GB)   | eBay
> 
> *Gigabyte Aorus 1080TI 479€* 3x
> Abgesagtes Mining Projekt. UNbenutzt Originalverpackt Original rechnung Februar 2018. klingt super..
> ...



Naja würde eher vermuten gehacktes eBay Konto + schnell Geld abgreifen, da das Angebot jetzt abgesagt ist.
Kann immer nur wieder betonen bei eBay nie etwas viel zu günstig kaufen, völlig egal von wem. Vorkasse ist Vorkasse & auch Paypal nur zu 95% sicher.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



1and1 schrieb:


> Naja würde eher vermuten gehacktes eBay Konto + schnell Geld abgreifen, da das Angebot jetzt abgesagt ist.
> Kann immer nur wieder betonen bei eBay nie etwas viel zu günstig kaufen, völlig egal von wem. Vorkasse ist Vorkasse & auch Paypal nur zu 95% sicher.



Falsch das Angebot ist nicht abgesagt die 3 Karten waren innerhalb von wenigen Minuten weg. Habe es selbst beobachtet.
solch ein Angebot habe ich selbst schon mal in Anspruch genommen vor kurzenes es waren sogar die selben Bilder --für meinen besten Kumpel, die ist 100% genauso gekommen wie beschrieben und funktioniert tadelos für auch 510€ oder520€.
sicher gibt es solche fälle aber aber sooo viel unter Preis für eine Karte von gebraucht. ist es nicht


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Falsch das Angebot ist nicht abgesagt die 3 Karten waren innerhalb von wenigen Minuten weg. Habe es selbst beobachtet.
> solch ein Angebot habe ich selbst schon mal in Anspruch genommen vor kurzenes es waren sogar die selben Bilder --für meinen besten Kumpel, die ist 100% genauso gekommen wie beschrieben und funktioniert tadelos für auch 510€ oder520€.
> sicher gibt es solche fälle aber aber sooo viel unter Preis für eine Karte von gebraucht. ist es nicht



Dieses Angebot (**********) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar.

        Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben.
        Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, können nicht mehr aufgerufen werden.



Diese Meldung findest du ausschließlich bei Angeboten, welche gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von eBay verstoßen haben oder im Nachhinein sich als Betrug heraus gestellt haben. As easy as that.
Die Normale läuft bei Gebot für 600+€ aus. Niemand bei klarem Verstand würde daher auch nur unter die 600€ gehen bei neuen unbenutzten Karten mit Rechnung, denk doch mal selbst mit. 
Selbst bei einem Preis von 600€ wären die Sofort gekauft worden, mein Bauchgefühl sagt zu 99% Scam, eBay bestätigt es und du willst weiterhin auf deiner Meinung beharren?

Anbei noch das Konto des Verkäufers der Karten für 479€: eBay-Bewertungsprofil fur knutlich
Hat bissi gedauert das zu finden, aber wenn es dir jetzt nicht klar wurde, dann ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen.
Vor allem davor nur Kleidungsstücke & Schuhe für Kleinstbeträge und dann plötzlich mehrere 1080Ti für 30% unter Preis verkaufen, ist klar.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



1and1 schrieb:


> Dieses Angebot (**********) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
> 
> Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben.
> Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, können nicht mehr aufgerufen werden.
> ...



Willst du mich veräppeln? Ich habe dann doch selbst eine bestellt für meinen Kumpel weil ich die gleiche schon habe und auch genau wie beschrieben geliefert bekommen. Neu und Original verpackt mit einem Siegel an jeder Öffnung + Rechnung). Und diese an meinen Besten Kumpel weitergegeben. Ich habe sie selbst in meinen Händen gehalten und die war auch Wirklich neu Nicht pseudo Neu. Mit Produktnummer von Nvidia und allem Drum und dran übriegens.
Natürlich wurde es Vorzeitig beendet es war ein 30 Tage Angebot was nach nur 1 Stunde Ausverkauft war. 
Im übriegen wenn ich den kauf bei Ebay noch mal öffne sehe ich das es definitiv 100% nicht "knulich" war nich mal so ähnlich.(er fängt mit b an und endet mit 7. Aus Datenschutzgründen und schlechter nachrede werde ich dir den Namen aber nicht sagen ), er hat neben den Karten noch andere Mining Dinge verkauft unbenutzte Netzteile Case´es (oder wie die heißen^^) zurzeit verkauft er 2 Jacken und Motorrad Zubehör und hat 3 Positive 1080TI Bewertungen 1 von mir. Und irgendwelchen anderen Klüngelkram.

Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Glück gehabt. Kein Risiko keine Erfolgchance auf ein schnäpchen. Ob du das möchtest oder nicht wir haben ein super schnäpchen gemacht, mit Original versigelter Karte mit Rechnung von einem Bekannten Versender und unbeschädigter Verpackung mit Original Nivida Produkt Code.

im Übriegen der jenige der die 3 Karten Verkauft hat schon unmengen mehr Bewertungen als 150. Und seit 2004 einen 100% schnitt. Immer diese Leute mit ihren Verschwörungstheorien nicht alles was unwarscheinlich wirkt ist es auch. Und da er scheinbar munter weiter stinknormale Sachen in allen Preisklassen verkauft wird wohl sein Konto kaum gesperrt worden sein.
Und sein Profilfoto  was ein Realbild ist passt genau zu dem was ich persöhnlich mit ihm Besprochen habe. angeboten wurde nur Überweisung. aber wir haben uns auf Paypal geeinigt. jemand der bescheißt wird wohl kaum als verkäufer Paypal akzeptieren.


----------



## DrTA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt es aktuell bei Zahlung mit 0%-Finanzierung einen Rabatt von 50€ mit dem Rabattcode "HARDWARE50".
So gibt es beispielsweise die oben bereits erwähnte Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 4GD5 4GB GDDR5 nicht nur für 239 € sondern für 189 €.


----------



## DrTA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der "Alternate PCGH Aktions-PC 2K18 für 1.749€ mit i7-8700K " ist übrigens laut Alternate auch nicht mehr verfügbar. Kann also raus aus der Liste.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

.....


----------



## Ruvinio (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei dem aktuellen Angebot der 10TB Hitachi Festplatte handelt es sich leider um ein recertified Modell, also Gebrauchtware/Rückläufer etc.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

danke für den Hinweis, ich habe das dazugeschrieben.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Passend zum Steam Summer Sale und anderen Shops ist auch Fanatical.com mitgezogen und hat diese Woche wieder einige Angebote im Sale.
Alle Käufe landen als Steam Key im eigenen Account und lassen sich anschließend wie immer anstandslos aktivieren. Titel welche nicht in Deutschland verfügbar sind werden entsprechend ausgewiesen 

So gibt es aktuell mit dem Code* RED10* 10% auf den Warenkorb.

Call of Juarez - 1,00 €

Planescape Torment: Enhanced Edition - 4,99 €

Dollar Bundle Madness - 1,00 €

Conan Exiles - 23,99 €

Warner Bros. Titel im Angebot (u.a. Mortal kombat XL, Batman Arkham Knight, Shadow of War)


----------



## DrTA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Dell gibt es auch wieder einen Black Friday.
So gibt es bis zum 17.07. viele Laptops und PCs  mit dem Rabattcode "SAVE15" 15% billiger.
Außerdem gibt es ab Mittwoch bis Montag einige Blitzangebote, die nochmals eine kleine Ersparnis versprechen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Publisher Sale SEGA mit "Dreamcast Collection" und weiteren.


----------



## DrTA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 Aorus 8G 219,90€ mit Gutscheincode AORUS5808

funktioniert bei mir leider nicht ... 
vielleicht das Kontingent schon ausgeschöpft?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DrTA schrieb:


> Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 Aorus 8G 219,90€ mit Gutscheincode AORUS5808
> 
> funktioniert bei mir leider nicht ...
> vielleicht das Kontingent schon ausgeschöpft?



Seltsam, ich habe die Deals gerade bei Caseking gefunden: Caseking - Und noch einmal eine Welle Gutscheine fur euch.... | Facebook


----------



## DrTA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich habe die Deals gerade bei Caseking gefunden: Caseking - Und noch einmal eine Welle Gutscheine fur euch.... | Facebook



Wenn ich die Grafikkarte in den Warenkorb lege und dort dann den Gutscheincode eingebe kommt immer:
"Gutschein konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist nicht mehr gültig" 

Die anderen zwei angebotenen Grafikkarten mit Code (Saphire Pulse RX580 und 570) funktionieren aber.

Naja schade, dann halt nicht ..


----------



## SilentHunter (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DrTA schrieb:


> Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 Aorus 8G 219,90€ mit Gutscheincode AORUS5808
> 
> funktioniert bei mir leider nicht ...
> vielleicht das Kontingent schon ausgeschöpft?





DrTA schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Grafikkarte in den Warenkorb lege und dort dann den Gutscheincode eingebe kommt immer:
> "Gutschein konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist nicht mehr gültig"
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm die Sapphire welche meiner Meinung nach die bessere Karte ist. Sind gerade mal 20€ Unterschied. Viel billiger wird es wohl kaum werden für eine 580 8GB.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Nimm die Sapphire welche meiner Meinung nach die bessere Karte ist. Sind gerade mal 20€ Unterschied. Viel billiger wird es wohl kaum werden für eine 580 8GB.


habs gestern auch ausprobiert aber auch ohne erfolg. die sapphire ist allerdings die 4gb version also uninteressant.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist die Darksiders III Apocalypse Edition wirklich ein Schnäppchen? Das ist doch der reguläre Preis für Vorbesteller.


----------



## amdahl (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Achtung Randgruppen-Deal: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Hier gibts 4x16GB DDR4-2133 reg ECC für derzeit 404€. Zwei Kits verfügbar. So "günstig" gab es diese Speichermenge schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## bananenstaudn (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amdahl schrieb:


> Achtung Randgruppen-Deal: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
> Hier gibts 4x16GB DDR4-2133 reg ECC für derzeit 404€. Zwei Kits verfügbar. So "günstig" gab es diese Speichermenge schon länger nicht mehr.



mir wird sogar ein Preis von 349,00€ angezeigt 
64GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR4-2133 regECC DIMM CL15 Quad Kit - DDR4-2133 (PC4-17066U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## mardsis (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



bananenstaudn schrieb:


> mir wird sogar ein Preis von 349,00€ angezeigt
> 64GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR4-2133 regECC DIMM CL15 Quad Kit - DDR4-2133 (PC4-17066U) | Mindfactory.de



Das liegt daran das die Preise im Mindstar immer weiter abgesenkt werden bis die Artikel verkauft sind oder eine Grenze erreicht ist. Jetzt ist der Speicher für 314,10€ zu haben.


----------



## amdahl (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell gibts die EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW DT GAMING für 499€ (durch Sofortrabatt von EVGA), sonst kostet das Ding knapp 600 

EVGA - EU - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW DT GAMING, 08G-P4-6284-KR, 8GB GDDR5X, ACX 3.0 & RGB LED - 08G-P4-6284-KR


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Store Deals bei Notebooksbilliger in Düsseldorf (Erkrather Straße 162), z.B.
- KINGSTON A400 SSD 120 GB, 19,99 €
- LENOVO Vxx Notebook, 15,6'', Core i7, 8 GB. 256 GB SSD, USB 3.1, USB Typ-C, 1920 x 1080, Windows 10 Professional, 444 €


----------



## MrizP (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell gibt es das Be quiet Straight Power 11 mit  550W für 77€ bei Notebooksbilliger (versandkostenfrei). 
Normalpreis ist ansonsten 93€ plus Versand.  
Access Denied

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Neo- (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich schau ja eigentlich jeden Tag mal die Angebote durch ob was interessantes dabei ist. Im moment bräuchte ich eine günstige reserve Maus zum Zocken da meine Logitech in Absehbarer Zeit wohl an einem Kabelbruch dahinscheidet. Aufgefallen ist mir da heute (19.7.18) folgendes

Cougar Minos X3 19,89€ inkl. Versand (Vergleichspreis ca. 30€) 

Wenn ich aber auf Caseking gehe sehe ich dort zwar diese Maus aber nicht diesne Preis. Wo liegt bitte der Fehler?


----------



## mardsis (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Momentan gibt es im Mindstar wieder einige SSDs zu ganz netten Preisen.

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

Crucial MX500 250GB: 54,90€
Crucial MX500 500GB: 79,90€
Crucial MX500 1000GB: 159,90€
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 250GB: 55,00€

Mit Gratisversand.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-Neo- schrieb:


> Ich schau ja eigentlich jeden Tag mal die Angebote  durch ob was interessantes dabei ist. Im moment bräuchte ich eine  günstige reserve Maus zum Zocken da meine Logitech in Absehbarer Zeit  wohl an einem Kabelbruch dahinscheidet. Aufgefallen ist mir da heute  (19.7.18) folgendes
> 
> Cougar Minos X3 19,89€ inkl. Versand (Vergleichspreis ca. 30€)
> 
> Wenn ich aber auf Caseking gehe sehe ich dort zwar diese Maus aber nicht diesne Preis. Wo liegt bitte der Fehler?




Wenn ich über deinen Link gehe kostest sie heute 25,90 €


----------



## DrTA (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei mindfactory gibt es momentan zwei gute Angebote für die AMD RX580 und Vega64:

4GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 GAMING Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die RX 580 (4G) ist aber kein sonderliches Schnäppchen für 220€. Für den gleichen Preis gibt es etwa auch die Sapphire Pulse.


----------



## Freiheraus (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 5 2600 für 134,90 € AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Vielleicht lohnt es sich noch bis 00:00 Uhr zu warten um keine Versandkosten im Midnight-Shopping zu bezahlen, bis dahin könnte der Preis aber auch wieder auf 154,90 wie bei den anderen Shops gesprungen sein. No risk no fun^^

Edit: Leider sind die Versandkosten im Midnight-Shopping erst ab 150 € Warenwert frei...


----------



## DrTA (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

sry - Doppelpost. Bitte löschen


----------



## DrTA (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die RX 580 (4G) ist aber kein sonderliches Schnäppchen für 220€. Für den gleichen Preis gibt es etwa auch die Sapphire Pulse.



Die aber heute wieder als "Schnäppchen" in der Liste steht - für eben diesen Preis.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 1050 Ti Cerberus sieht ja schon interessant aus, aber wenn man schon auf ne Unterklassen-Karte ne Backplate schnallt, dann doch bitte auch mit nem richtigen Heatsink und nicht diese Grütze


----------



## Andrej (1. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lohnt sich die Crucial bx300 480gb oder lieber gleich zur mx500 greifen?


----------



## connermc (2. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab sie mir geholt ( kommt hoffentlich morgen an) günstiger kommt man zur Zeit nicht an einer SSD. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man im Normalen Betrieb einen Unterschied merkt.
Ich habe eine  Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB und eine SanDisk SDSSDA 240GB, sind auf beiden Spiele drauf, aber einen Unterschied merke ich da nicht.


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also bei der 69 Euro 480GB SSD musste ich einfach zuschlagen! Klar irgendwann wirds immer billiger aber ich denke das wird noch ein wenig dauern bis solche Preise in der Klasse normal sind.


Der Laptop meiner Gattin wird jetzt endlich schneller


----------



## Lelwani (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

der 80€ rabatt bei den ASUS karten is schon seit 3-4 tagen nicht mehr... evtl mal aktualisieren


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Notebooksbilliger ist ne 1TB SSD von Crucial für 150€ drin


----------



## INU.ID (6. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Samsung 32"-UHD-Monitor 319€


Welcher und wo?


----------



## Cuddleman (6. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei Notebooksbilliger ist ne 1TB SSD von Crucial für 150€ drin



2 sind jetzt meine.


----------



## DrTA (7. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gar nicht schlecht, wenn man bei notebooksbilliger.de die Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8GD5 (1.411 MHz Boost) für 275€ in den Warenkorb packt und dann noch die 50  € Rabatt mit 0 %-Finanzierung für Neukunden nimmt.
Dann kostet die Karte nur noch 225 € und drei Spiele gibts auch noch oben drauf


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Welcher und wo?



Hier:
Access Denied


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hier: Access Denied



Da man hier in der RuKa kein "Gefällt mir" vergeben kann: Danke


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Passt scho, werter INU.ID
Habe ihn mir gestern selbst geordert...


----------



## Pilo (10. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Galaxy Note 9 mit 512 GB internem Speicher, 8 GB RAM und ohne Vertrag für schlappe 1249,- Euronen..."billige" 999,- Eurönchen für die 128 GB-Variante mit nur 6 GB RAM.


----------



## shadie (10. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Pilo schrieb:


> Galaxy Note 9 mit 512 GB internem Speicher, 8 GB RAM und ohne Vertrag für schlappe 1249,- Euronen..."billige" 999,- Eurönchen für die 128 GB-Variante mit nur 6 GB RAM.



Wozu auch immer ein Handy 8GB Ram und 512GB Speicher braucht


----------



## Pedrobeamer (11. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Razer Blackwidow Tournament Edition Chroma Tastatur – mechanisch, DE für 79,90€ @ Caseking.de


----------



## rasenschach (13. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv für 399 Euro (inkl. Gamespaket AC Odyssey+Strange Brigade+Star Control Origins) bei Mindfactory im Mindstarangebot.

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


*INU-ID: Da lang gehts auch: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de*


----------



## kleinerEisbär (13. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



rasenschach schrieb:


> Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv für 399 Euro (inkl. Gamespaket AC Odyssey+Strange Brigade+Star Control Origins) bei Mindfactory im Mindstarangebot.
> 
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Und jetzt das gleiche bitte noch für die ASUS Strix :3


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PC-Online-Shop für günstige PC-Systeme, Notebooks & Computer Zubehör - CSL-Computer-Shop
Komplett PC mit AMD Ryzen 2700X, Asus X470 MB, Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080TI, 240 SSD, 2TB HDD für  1499€ 
100€+ günstiger als wie wenn man die Komponenten einzeln kauft & selbst verbaut


----------



## connermc (14. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sandisk 480-GB-SSD 77,00€ wenn ich den Link folge steht da aber 99,99€


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



connermc schrieb:


> Sandisk 480-GB-SSD 77,00€ wenn ich den Link folge steht da aber 99,99€



Preise können sich jederzeit wieder ändern, das Angebot scheint also vorbei zu sein.


----------



## Rolk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

So langsam kann man im Grafikkartenmarkt ein paar Lichtblicke erkennen. Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es RX570 4GB Karten ab 165 € und RX580 4GB ab 189 €. Leider sind das alles Karten mit Kühlern die nichts taugen bzw. eher für die GTX1050Ti entwickelt wurden. Aber wer sich nicht an Lärm stört...


----------



## rasenschach (16. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> So langsam kann man im Grafikkartenmarkt ein paar Lichtblicke erkennen. Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es RX570 4GB Karten ab 165 € und RX580 4GB ab 189 €. Leider sind das alles Karten mit Kühlern die nichts taugen bzw. eher für die GTX1050Ti entwickelt wurden. Aber wer sich nicht an Lärm stört...



Naja, bei der 570 gibt es ja noch 7 Spiele dabei (die ASUS Expedition) - wenn man AC Odyssey und Strange Brigade verkauft kann man den Preis ja noch mehr druecken. Da kann man schon etwas mehr Lautstaerke in Kauf nehmen.

Btw gibt es eine 1070 TI (ASUS Cerberus) heute fuer 394 Euro bei Mindfactory. Der Preis ist auch nicht zu verachten....


----------



## Mylo (16. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

goil hab bei Origin BF1 Revolution für 10 euro zugeschlagen!!


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



rasenschach schrieb:


> Naja, bei der 570 gibt es ja noch 7 Spiele dabei (die ASUS Expedition) - wenn man AC Odyssey und Strange Brigade verkauft kann man den Preis ja noch mehr druecken. Da kann man schon etwas mehr Lautstaerke in Kauf nehmen..



Das mit dem Verkaufen wird aber auch immer schwerer, die Spiele die von Nvidia selbst kommen muss man ja schon über das Experience Tool aktivieren und man muss die passende Grafikkarte dafür haben.


----------



## Rolk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verkaufen wird aber auch immer schwerer, die Spiele die von Nvidia selbst kommen muss man ja schon über das Experience Tool aktivieren und man muss die passende Grafikkarte dafür haben.



Bei AMD gibt es glaube ich auch irgendeine Mengenbegrenzung. Also wer ständig Grafikkarten kauft sieht evtl. alt aus, aber ansonsten ist das noch easy.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Easy? Der Key-Nutzer braucht die gleiche Grafikkarte und man muss sich das Spionagetool installieren wo man auch noch einen Account braucht.


----------



## Rolk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Abductee schrieb:


> Easy? Der Key-Nutzer braucht die gleiche Grafikkarte und man muss sich das Spionagetool installieren wo man auch noch einen Account braucht.



Ich schrieb doch von AMD. Schließlich ging es hier ja auch um eine RX570. 

Bei Nvidia ist das ein riesen Haufen Mist. Mich locken sie so garantiert nicht mehr.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls es wen interessiert, die m.2 von Toshiba-OCZ 256 und 512GB sind für 70 bzw. 140€ zu haben.


----------



## Original-80 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn ihr schon bei Ebay Hardware kaufen wollt, dann nutzt lieber die 10% Aktion über die Ebay-App dann seit ihr nicht auf Medion und Co. wie bei der hier verlinkten "POWERUP10"-Aktion beschränkt.

Gilt allerdings nur *heute ( 19.08. ​)* 
Wie es funktioniert ist hier angegeben:
Gutscheinbedingungen | eBay


----------



## laser-kolonne123 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass bei alternate etc bald gute angebote für pcs kommen mit der GTX 1080? immerhin ist die neue GraKa ja schon vorbestellbar?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. August 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



laser-kolonne123 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass bei alternate etc bald gute angebote für pcs kommen mit der GTX 1080? immerhin ist die neue GraKa ja schon vorbestellbar?



ich würde mir da jetzt erst mal keine so großen Hoffnungen machen...


----------



## INU.ID (22. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mmmmh, 600€ für nen 16-Kerner... dat is schon ziemlich lekka. Aber hart bleiben ich muß...


----------



## shadie (23. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

12 Kerner AMD FAST zum Preis von Intels 6 Kerner, krass


----------



## laser-kolonne123 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

wo? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## laser-kolonne123 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> ich würde mir da jetzt erst mal keine so großen Hoffnungen machen...



muss ja aber fast, die spanne zwischen 1070, 1080 und 2080 inkl aller ti versionen sollte sich ja schon unterscheiden.


----------



## shadie (23. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



laser-kolonne123 schrieb:


> wo? hab ich was verpasst?



Scheinbar ja

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X, 12x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €' '392,45 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

wtf?

*Nur noch 333€ für nen 12-Kern Threadripper 1920X???*



AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X, 12x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kuehler (YD192XA8AEWOF)


----------



## Xtreme RS (26. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir gerade das BeQuiet DarkVase Pro 900 rev 2 bei Notebookbilliger.de inkl. Rabatt geschossen. Weil das neue Asus Board hat ja auch viel bling bling LED...

Ergebnis: Die Asus Aurora-Software funzt nich anständig und der Farbwechsel bleibt immer aktiv, jetzt sitz ich bald neben der blinkenden Kirmesbude!

Ich freu mich aber trotzdem schon auf das neue Case!


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Falls es jemanden interessiert, die RTX 2080 von Asus mit Dual-Fan und OC gibt es bei Notebookbilliger für 789.-€ zum vorbestellen und wenn man z.B. die 0%-Finanzierung mitnimmt, dann kostet die Karte fast schon annehmbare 739.-€ bzw. 747,99€ inkl. Versand.

KLICK mich HART




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefox83 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

habe gerade die RX580 8GB Pulse von Sapphire für rund 220CHF im Netz gefunden. (Umgerechnet 180-190 Euro je nach Wechselkurs)

AMD Sapphire Pulse RX 580 - microspot.ch

kann man dieses Angebot als Schnäppchen bezeichnen? Andere Puls-Modelle Verkäufer sind ca. 100CHF teurer im Vergleich. in DE beginnen die Pulse 8GB Angebote bei 269 Euro...
Eine 1050ti kostet im Vergleich fast 200CHF...


Edit: überlege gerade zuzuschlagen... (oder lieber abwarten wie sich die Marktsituation mit den RTX GPU's entwickelt?)


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC für 599€ bei Alternate: 
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC BLACK 11G , Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht nur bei Alternate: PCIe im Preisvergleich

Damit ist diese 1080Ti ~45€ günstiger als vor 14 Monaten, immerhin schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. August 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich warte bis sie weiter runter geht.


----------



## Tweakit (1. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktualisiert ihr die Seite eigentlich nicht? Die PNY ist momentan NICHT die günstigste 1080 ... Fällt mir schon des längerem auf ... Hat da jemand nen Deal mit Caseking?


----------



## joschi486 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also mir zeigt es für die 860 EVO leider 95,26€ an, wenn ich auf den Link gehe...

Edit: Da der Link nun fehlt, gibt's das Angebot wohl doch nicht (mehr). Schade, aber es is wie's is...


----------



## xDave78 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

139€ für 1TB SSD...es zuckt im Bestellfinger.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Welcher Hersteller?


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sandisk Ultra 3D


----------



## Herbststurm (10. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Sandisk Ultra 3D



Eben erst Heim und schon wieder vorbei. 
Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich eine mit.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Battlefield 1 [PC Code – Origin] für 4,99€


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Gigabyte Vega64 ist wieder für 450€ zu haben


----------



## Freiheraus (15. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mindfactory dreht gerade mit einigen Grafikkartenpreisen im Mindstar durch, Querbeet von GTX 1050(TI) und RX550/560  über GTX 1060 und RX 570/580 bis hin zu GTX 1070(Ti)/1080(TI) und Vega 56/64.


----------



## Parabellum08 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt liegt die Gigabyte Vega64 im Mindstar sogar bei 429 Euro , aber bei den schlechten Bewertungen ist die wohl mit Vorsicht zu geniessen .


----------



## Lubi7 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Jetzt kann AMD ihre GraKas behalten wenn man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, dank neuer Generation, eine GTX1070 für 250e und GTX 1080 für 330e bekommt


----------



## Andrej (21. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Media und Saturn ist alles innerhalb von paar Stunden vergriffen worden was interessantes wäre.
Und auf das andere gibt es keinen Rabatt z.b.  für den Lg 4k Monitor uk850w.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute noch die Rabattaktion bei Saturn: Elektronik, Technik und Trends - SATURN Onlineshop

wer noch ein Handy braucht... die sind  teilweise noch verfügbar (bei Online Bestellung). Wir haben günstig ein S7 geschossen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mindfactory rastet wieder aus im Mindstar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. September 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Media Markt und Saturn gibt es derzeit die MSI Armor (RX 580 & RX 570) mit jeweils 8Gb für 225 & 205 Euro (265 & 245 Euro, aber jeweils mit 40 Euro Direktabzug im Warenkorb). Zusätzlich bekommt man noch Keys für Assassin's Creed Odyssey, Strange Brigade & Star Control: Origins dazu. Finde das sind echte Schnapper.


----------



## Bluebird (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Lubi7 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann AMD ihre GraKas behalten wenn man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, dank neuer Generation, eine GTX1070 für 250e und GTX 1080 für 330e bekommt



ja genau , weil sich an die Kotzgrenze uebertaktete gebraucht Karten ja mit neuen vergleichen lassen !


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Derzeit gibt es das Kingston HyberX Cloud II für einen sehr günstigen Preis bei Amazon und Media Markt (derzeit 69€, normalerweise ist der Straßenpreis rund 80€+), ein sehr gutes Budget Stereo Headset, mit 2 paar Ohrpolstern (Kunstleder und Velours), extra Soundeinheit für simulierten 7.1 Sound (der USB Anschluß ist nicht zwingend) und guter Verarbeitung.

HYPERX Cloud II Gaming Headset Schwarz/Rot - MediaMarkt

Kingston HyperX Cloud II Gaming Kopfhoerer rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Spinal (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kein richtiges Schnäppchen, aber vielleicht erwähnenswert.
Bei Beyerdynamic gibt es von diversen Kopfhörern eine Special Edition (zb. DT880 Black Special Edition) die im Preis günstiger als die regulären sind. Damit sind sie zwar immernoch teurer als im Preisvergleich die regulären, aber eben auch etwas besonders. Hinzu kommt das es dort ein Outlet mit B-Ware gibt (zb. MMX300 Headset für 229 Euro).
Wer auf ein Widerrufsrecht verzichten kann und dafür etwas individuelles haben will, der kann mit dem Gutscheincode "HMX20Y" bis ende Oktober (nicht getestet) einen Manufaktur Kopfhörer/Headset zusammenstellen und 20% sparen. Wer keine Extras nimmt, kann so ein MMX300 für ca. 240€ abstauben. Aber wegen der individuellen Anpassung meines Wissens offiziell ohne Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Shadow Warrior 2 gratis @ gog.com


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Shadow Warrior 2 gratis @ gog.com


Der Download läuft!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Viel Spaß beim Daddeln. 



Kingston HyperX Cloud II rot für PC|PS4|Mac bei Amazon für 69,99€


----------



## bastian123f (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei den Angeboten am Besten auch mal mit Geizhals gegen checken.

So wie bei der 970 Evo 1TB am 12.10.

Auf Mindfactory gibts die nochmal 2,50€ billiger. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Aber wenn dann im mit Midnight Shopping bestellen, um Versandkosten zu sparen.

Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB ab €' '261,46 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Switch7 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei den Corsair Schnäppchen auf Notebooksbilliger aufpassen:
Zum einen sind die Grundpreise angezogen zum anderen und das ist m.M.n noch wichtiger:

Wenn ihr ein 30% Artikel und einen 15% Artikel zusammen im Warenkorb habt nimmt er nur einen Code und passt ihn auf das Produkt mit dem niedrigeren % an.

Hatte eine AIO mit 15% und den Commander mit 30% im Warenkorb für 28,30€ Rabatt. Bei beiden Produkten getrennt im Warenkorb sind es insgesamt ca 50€ Rabatt


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Den coffee Müll unter Schnäppchen aufzuführen ist schon sehr dreist, hat das Intel selbst in Auftrag gegeben?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

In eBay gibt es derzeit eine 360 GB SSD als Retail (inkl. OVP mit SATA-Kabel und Schrauben) neu für 46 €:
Zheino 360GB SSD A3 2.5 Inch SATA III 3D NAND Flash SSD Drive Solid State Drive  | eBay

Mag ja sein, dass das jetzt nicht die schnellste und haltbarste SSD ist, aber um einen älteren Laptop aufzurüsten oder als zweite Spiele-Festplatte im PC ein ganz gutes Angebot


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Für 38 Euro gibts doch schon eine BX500 von Crucial.
Warum dann solch ein No-Name?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Für 38 Euro gibts doch schon eine BX500 von Crucial.


Aber lediglich die 240 GB Version.
Die BX500 mit 480 GB liegt immer noch bei um die 60 Euro. Da finde ich vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und von der Kapazität her das Angebot in ebay durchaus okay. Zumal man  sogar für den PC-Einbau das SATA-Kabel und Schrauben auch mitgeliefert bekommt - okay, als Bastler hat man von dem Kleinzeug meistens genug rumliegen, aber welcher SSD-Hersteller hat so ein Zubehör denn sonst im Lieferumfang?


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindstar:
RX 580 Nitro + 4GB 179€
RX Vega 56 Pulse 399€


----------



## Illuminatus17 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

hier stand schwachsinn.


----------



## extremeDsgn (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lian Li Strimer 24-Pin RGB Mainboardkabel für 14,90€ statt 49,90€. Bei Bezahlung mit Vorkasse 12,90€ (inkl. Versand)

Lian Li Strimer 24-Pin RGB Mainboardkabel


----------



## Illuminatus17 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 1070 SC Black Edition von EVGA dieses Wochenende für 349€, statt 439€.

EVGA - DE - Produkte - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC GAMING, 08G-P4-5173-KR, 8GB GDDR5, ACX 3.0 & Black Edition - 08G-P4-5173-KR


----------



## Mahoy (3. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> *Schnäppchen* ••• CMG Cyber Week mit vielen Angeboten: u. a. Samsung 970 PRO 1 TB 299€, Crucial MX500 250 GB 41,99€, *i5-9600K 339€, Ryzen 5 2600 159,90€*, Acer XB241YU 399€ und HTC Vive 549€ ••• Roccat Horde AIMO 69,90€ ••• Crucial BX500 480 GB 69,62€ ••• Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED 12,99€ (Prime) [Anzeige]



Findet den Fehler.


----------



## cap82 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 TI AORUS 11GB GDDR5X 352bit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ist jetzt kein super Schnäppchen, aber immerhin wieder ein besserer Preis als die letzte Zeit


----------



## Quat (3. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Findet den Fehler.


Nee, mach mal‘n Wimmelbild draus!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Galaxy Note 9 mit 512gb Speicherkarte und 10gb LTE für 37€ im Monat...
Samsung Galaxy Note 9 schwarz | Vodafone Smart L+ - Hai-light der Woche - AKTIONEN

Saturn ist dann doch billiger:
SAMSUNG Galaxy Note9 mit Vertrag - Saturn Tarifwelt

20gb LTE, 256 GB sd Karte plus allnet Flat für 34,99€ im Monat plus 99€ einmalzahlung....

Und um Weihnachten soll das noch billiger werden? Ich kauf wohl nie ein Handy, wenn das s6 nicht auch noch den Kamera Sensor verliert.


----------



## Original-80 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wie so oft scheint Amazon schnell bei guten Angeboten nachzuziehen. Hatten wir zuletzt bei div. SSDs und haben wir auch dieses Mal beim Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W. Der Online-Riese zieht nach und schlägt so notebooksbilliger zumindest um den Versandkostenbetrag von 3,99.


Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 80 Plus Modulares: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Wie so oft scheint Amazon schnell bei guten Angeboten nachzuziehen. Hatten wir zuletzt bei div. SSDs und haben wir auch dieses Mal beim Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W. Der Online-Riese zieht nach und schlägt so notebooksbilliger zumindest um den Versandkostenbetrag von 3,99.
> 
> 
> Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 80 Plus Modulares: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Cooler Tipp, danke, habe den Link im Schnäppchenführer ausgetauscht, da bei Amazon keine Versandkosten anfallen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8TB Festplatte SEAGATE Expansion Desktop 3,5" für 149 €


----------



## B-Jay (7. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse  349,- Euro*

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Phantom GS im Mindstar für 699€ (bei Geizhals ab 784€)
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Beard-Chris (8. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Intel Core i7-8700K Prozessor über Amazon Global Store US für 378,51€ + 4,86€ Versandkosten

Intel Core i7-8700K Prozessor - Amazon


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Beard-Chris schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-8700K Prozessor über Amazon Global Store US für 378,51€ + 4,86€ Versandkosten
> 
> Intel Core i7-8700K Prozessor - Amazon



In der Hoffnung, dass da der Zoll bzw. die deutsche MwSt. schon mit drinnen ist...


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

SanDisk Ultra 200GB microSDXC Speicherkarte + Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Hab schon zugeschlagen, 200GB microSDXC  für 39,99€.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei GOG.com gibt es noch bis Sonntag 15:00 Uhr das "Video Game Show - The Wichter 3: Wild Hunt concert" gratis auf der Startseite: GOG.com

(Hintergrund: Giveaway: Video Game Show - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt concert • Games made in Poland up to 90% off  - GOG.com)


----------



## kleinerEisbär (9. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ballistix Sport LT BLS16G4D30BESB 16GB Speicher grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Viel besser als das Wichter 3 Konzert: 16GB DDR4 3000MHz für schlappe 73,19 bei Amazon!!!


----------



## S754 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo denn? Das 16 GB Kit ist nicht verfügbar und die 8 GB kosten 73,19€
Sicher, dass du da nicht was verwechselt hast?


----------



## Original-80 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



S754 schrieb:


> Wo denn? Das 16 GB Kit ist nicht verfügbar und die 8 GB kosten 73,19€
> Sicher, dass du da nicht was verwechselt hast?




Wenn ich das bei mydealz richtig mitbekommen habe war es ein Preisfehler, der durch den daraus folgenden Andrang dem zuständigen Praktikanten wohl recht schnell aufgefallen ist .


----------



## BxBender (18. November 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar:

AMD Ryzen TR 1920X 12 Kerne! nur 500 Euro!


----------



## Dr-Best (19. November 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



BxBender schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar:
> 
> AMD Ryzen TR 1920X 12 Kerne! nur 500 Euro!



du meinst unter 350€
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X 12x 3.50GHz So.TR4 WOF - Sockel TR4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

https://www.amazon.de/Ballistix-BLS...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0HGVPF9FTANAR476AQ1R
16GB Ballistix Sport 2400DR, bis jetzt 6 verschiedene Kits jeweils auf 2933 gelaufen, 105€


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier ein 1070 Ti-Schnäppchen:

ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1070 Ti AMP Edition, 8GB GDDR5 (ZT-P10710C-10P) | MediaMarkt


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
3DMark für 4,19€


----------



## INU.ID (19. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> SanDisk Ultra 200GB microSDXC Speicherkarte + Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> 
> Hab schon zugeschlagen, 200GB microSDXC  für 39,99€.



Jetzt gerade und noch bis Mitternacht für *30,99€*. 

Edit: Hm, 1 Tag später, nach Ende der Aktion, immer noch nur 33€. Da hast du wohl wirklich einen (Achtung Wortspiel!) "ungünstigen" Moment erwischt. ^^


----------



## Syluxs (19. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-TX750...qid=1542663608&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+tx750m 
Ziemlich günstiges Qualitätsnetzteil bei Amazon, konnte sonst nirgendwo etwas vergleichbares für unter 95€ finden


----------



## Shinchyko (20. November 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

GTX 1070 OC von Inno 3D für nur 349,90€ bei Caseking.

INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 iChill X3, 8192 MB GDDR5

Hab ich gestern direkt zugeschlagen


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es aktuell eine Riesen Auswahl an Pascal Grafikkarten. Drei oder vier der Angebote sind auch gar nicht so schlecht, dann aber größtenteils auch nur in sehr begrenzter Menge lieferbar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Oha, hauen die gerade ihr gesamtes Pascal-Segment raus, selbst die Low-Range-Karten, für die es noch keine Nachfolge gibt?


----------



## INU.ID (20. November 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> GTX 1070 OC von Inno 3D für nur 349,90€ bei Caseking.
> 
> INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 iChill X3, 8192 MB GDDR5
> 
> Hab ich gestern direkt zugeschlagen



Storniere und nimm fürs gleiche Geld ne 1070Ti von Mindfactory: 8GB Inno3D GTX1070 Ti X2 V2 PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP - GTX 1070 Ti | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es aktuell eine Riesen Auswahl an Pascal Grafikkarten. Drei oder vier der Angebote sind auch gar nicht so schlecht, dann aber größtenteils auch nur in sehr begrenzter Menge lieferbar.



Und 90 min später wurde schon ordentlich aussortiert. 
 Die MSI GTX 1070 Ti für 419 € ist z.B. schon weg, aber das waren auch nur 5 Stück. Dafür sind jetzt auch ein paar Turing Karten dabei. Aber nichts wo man direkt in Kaufrausch verfallen müsste.^^


----------



## Shinchyko (20. November 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Storniere und nimm fürs gleiche Geld ne 1070Ti von Mindfactory: 8GB Inno3D GTX1070 Ti X2 V2 PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP - GTX 1070 Ti | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks



Oh, Ja zu spät^^ Schon nicht mehr verfügbar. Aber dennoch danke =0


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

15% bei Aquatuning mit dem Code BLACKOUT15 bis 26.11
Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Ash1983 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HP 27x 1AT01AA (27 Zoll Full HD) Monitor (HDMI, Displayport, AMD-Freesync, 144Hz) - 199 Euro bei Amazon https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076CVTNW9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim Spanischen Amazon gibt es die 2TB-SSD von Crucial MX500 für 239 Euro. Das ist trotz Versandkosten noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Microsoft im Store gibt's die XBox One S 1TB für 169€ in verschiedenen Bundels oder einem zweiten Controller.

Leider ist die One X bisher noch nicht reduziert...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Red Friday: Black Friday & Cyber Monday Angebote bei MediaMarkt
Am Freitag gibts  bei Media Markt:

 PS4 Slim 500GB + Spiderman für 236€.

und

Sandisk SSD Plus 1TB für 113€


----------



## joNickels (22. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gibt es aktuell günstig Netzteile zu kaufen ? Hab das ganze Cyber Monday Black Friday Ding leider etwas verpasst


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was ist für dich günstig?


----------



## joNickels (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Im Angebot unter 60 wäre schön. Sonst würde ich denke zum straight Power 10 400 Watt oder pure Power 11 500 Watt für etwa den Preis greifen. Das NT sollte dann für einen eventuellen Neubau in 1-2 Jahren herhalten und vorerst mein 10 Jahre altes mal ablösen damit das nicht abschmiert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da gibt es doch jede Menge Netzteile. Oder guck mal im Luft wenn es gebraucht sein kann. Da löst jemand seine Miningfarm auf. Hätte ich nicht schon gekauft hätte ich da zugeschlagen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch jede Menge Netzteile. Oder guck mal im Luft wenn es gebraucht sein kann. Da löst jemand seine Miningfarm auf. Hätte ich nicht schon gekauft hätte ich da zugeschlagen.



Was ist denn das "Luft" :thinking:


----------



## kleinerEisbär (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



joNickels schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell günstig Netzteile zu kaufen ? Hab das ganze Cyber Monday Black Friday Ding leider etwas verpasst



Black Friday ist heute :3 Geh auf die Seiten und schau dir die Angebote durch!


----------



## joNickels (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das hört sich nach einem Plan an. Evtl. kann ich mir was schießen. 

Und das mit der Luft wollte ich auch fragen, dachte nur das ist etwas was hier jeder kennt und eine unnötige Frage. Könnte Bucht ala Ebay gemeint haben und autocorrect hat es verschlimmbessert


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Was ist denn das "Luft" :thinking:


Smartphone Luxx. Hardwareluxx im Marktplatz


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Outcast - Second Contact kostenlos im Humble Store (DRM-Frei) - mydealz.de







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUXWebLW7f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Caseking i7-9700k für 409,-€
Intel Core i7-9700K, 8x 3.60GHz, tray ab €'*'409 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

unbekannter Händler  i7-9900k für 499,-€
Intel Core i9-9900K, 8x 3.60GHz, tray ab €'*'499,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Zusammen mit Minimalboard, übertakten wird bei den CPUs eh unmöglich und 16GB DDR4:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Ist man dann zusammen bei 660,-€ zbw 760,-€. Hmmmmmm, damit ist meine Grenze bald erreicht

Auch schön: Oculus Rift für 380,-€ als Gesamtset...
Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle ab €' '379 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Illuminatus17 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

8GB XFX Radeon RX 590 Fatboy Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 590 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Erste RX 590 für unter 250€.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

4GB Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse ITX Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de
4GB Sapphire Pulse ITX RX570 für 137€ bei MF
inkl.Raise the Game Bundle Wahlweise 2 Titel aus folgenden:
Resident Evil 2
Devil May Cry 5
Tom Clancys The Division 2


----------



## ZeXes (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Media Markt gibts eine SanDisk 1TB SSD für 113€.

SANDISK SDSSDA-1T00-G26 SSD Plus, 1 TB SSD, Schwarz — MediaMarkt


----------



## S754 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

-10% auf alle EKWB Teile bei Caseking mit dem Code ekwb10
Tiptop


----------



## ceramicx (23. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gibts was was gegen die Palit RTX 2070 spricht? Will absolut nicht übertakten und spiele (SUCHTE) zz nur ARK.
Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Dual V1, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, DVI-D


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus RX 570 Expedition 4GB für 109€, Asus RX 580 Dual 4GB für 139€

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## DieDampfnudel (28. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 1070 ROG Strix OC 8GB + Code für Black Ops 4 und Monster Hunter für 399

ASUS GeForce(R) GTX 1070 ROG Strix OC 8GB Gaming Grafikkarte kaufen | SATURN


----------



## loltheripper (29. November 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD Epyc 7401 24core 2,0-2,9GHz 577€

AMD PS7401BEAFWOF EPYC x86 CPU Processor - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## BxBender (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DieDampfnudel schrieb:


> GTX 1070 ROG Strix OC 8GB + Code für Black Ops 4 und Monster Hunter für 399
> 
> ASUS GeForce(R) GTX 1070 ROG Strix OC 8GB Gaming Grafikkarte kaufen | SATURN



Das ist kein Schnäppchen, sondern eine Zumutung.
Der Chip ist nun knapp 3 Jahre alt und immer noch so teuer.
Wenn vorne eine 2 stehen würde, wäre das ein vernünftiger Resteverramsch.
399 Dollar ist seit fast 2 Jahren die offizielle UVP. Auch die schnellere Vega 56 ist mit 399 Dollar ausgeschildert.
Natürlich nimmt ASUS gerne immer etwas mehr als andere, die Produkte werden dadurch aber auch nicht merklich besser, das PL-Verhältnis sinkt dadurch stets sogar.
Ob die beiden Spiele den Preis rechtfertigen, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Wenn wer die unbedingt jetzt und sofort gleichzeitig haben will und immer 50 Euro für so etwas zahlt, für den mag es ein halbwegs guter Deal sein.
Aber eigentlich sollte man trotzdem nicht mehr als 350 für so etwas verlangen.
Wie gesagt Ausverkauf. Und man will ja eigentlich auch an den Spielen vergünstigt rankommen.
Die Keys wurden im Rahmen dieser Werbekampagne schließlich auch für einen Appel und ein Ei vom Publisher lizenziert.
Das ist wie bei den Betriebssystemen für Fertigrechner.
Da wird bei einem Billignotebook für 300-400 Euro sicherlich keine 120+ Euro Lizenzgebühr abgerechnet, sondern eher 30.
Ich habe meine 8.1 Lizenz im Rahmen einer Werbeaktion sogar als Upgrade für knapp 14 Euro geschossen, eigentlich kostete die sonst 28 etwa, für Privatanwender.
Die gewerblichen Kosten dürften also nicht wirklich darüber liegen.
Bedenkt das alles bitte bei euren Hamsterkäufen, man wird schnell geblendet.
Auch ein 9900k für 560 ist hier nicht wirklich ein Angebot, sondern weiterhin knapp doppelt so teuer wie er eigentlich sein sollte.
Ihr kauft ja auch keine Aktie, die in 5 Jahren 200% zugelegt hat, in letzter Zeit aber schon ein Drittel davon wieder verloren hat, oder?


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mal ein echter GPU-Schnapper. Mindfactory flippt im Mindstar bei diversen RX570 Modellen gerade regelrecht aus. Es geht bei 4GB Karten mit 99 €  und bei den 8GB Karten bei 115 € los und es sind auch gute Modelle dabei.


----------



## DieDampfnudel (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BxBender schrieb:


> Das ist kein Schnäppchen, sondern eine Zumutung.
> Der Chip ist nun knapp 3 Jahre alt und immer noch so teuer.
> Wenn vorne eine 2 stehen würde, wäre das ein vernünftiger Resteverramsch.
> 399 Dollar ist seit fast 2 Jahren die offizielle UVP. Auch die schnellere Vega 56 ist mit 399 Dollar ausgeschildert.
> ...



Den UVP für 399 die letzten Jahre will ich sehen. Hast du da mal ne Quelle ?
Die Karte ist bei 529 gestartet und hat bis Anfang November noch ca. 450 gekostet.

Die 399 sind aktuell Bestpreis.

Und überhaupt, was ist denn dein alternativer Vorschlag, wenn man keine Lust auf die stromfressenden Hitzköpfe von Team Red hat,  die einen Föhn zur Kühlung brauchen ?
Die neuen Nvidia Karten sind deutlich teurer und man zahlt den Raytracing Kram mit, auch wenn man ihn nicht nutzen will.  Eine vernünftige 1060 kostet auch ca. 280. Da ist der Abstand zur 35% schnelleren 1070 nicht sonderlich groß.

Ich hab die Keys mittlerweile für 70€ verkauft und damit 330 für die 1070 gezahlt, statt 299 für eine 1060 von MSI. Also für mich ist das ein ganz ordentlicher Deal.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zuerst einmal so leise ist die 1070 auch nicht. Da gibt es einige Lärmer. Zum Anderen lag die 1070 kurz vor dem Miningboom bei 399.


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich hab meine KFA 1070 EX im August 2016 für 399,-€ gekauft. Die Rechnung hab ich noch.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cap82 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine KFA 1070 EX im August 2016 für 399,-€ gekauft. Die Rechnung hab ich noch.



Hab meine 1080 EX OC beim Mediamarkt Anfang 2017 für unter 400€ mit der Gutscheinaktion vom Dezember gekauft


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nein, mit Gutscheinen lassen sich noch bessere Preise erzielen? Hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst. 
Komm schon...


----------



## Zputnik (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Achtung beim Kauf einer RTX-Karte bei Notebooksbilliger. Der Key für Battlefield V wird erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist, also nach 14 Tagen, versendet. Alle anderen Versender behandeln Kunden nicht gleich wie "Kriminelle" und versenden den Key nach 1-2 Werktagen.


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso kriminelle?
Die werden schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Ich kann die Händler schon verstehen, es gibt einfach zu viele unverschämt Kunden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

GTX 1070 inno 3D für 340€ bei Caseking


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 Mini für 315€ bei Media Markt!


----------



## Adhonaj (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gibt gerade eine A1 Chip GEFORCE RTX 2080 von Gigabyte AORUS (nicht Xtreme) bei Mindfactory unter Mindstar für 729 ,- (sonst 849,- EUR). Habe zugegriffen, hoffe das teil entäuscht nicht und ja es gibt noch welche.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ne Samsung 860 QVO 4TB SSD für günstige 345 statt fast 600€:
Samsung SSD 860 QVO 4Tb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

RTX2070 für 470 bei Käsekönig:
Gainward GeForce RTX 2070, 8192 MB GDDR6


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 5 1600 für 99€ (Tray) bzw 109€ (Boxed)

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Ventus 8G für 489€

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

PS4 Pro 297 Euro und Ps4 Slim 197 Euro Mediamarkt / Saturn


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ryzen 5 1600 für 99€ (Tray) bzw 109€ (Boxed)
> 
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



Was für krasse Preise die immer haben.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Da könnte man echt zu nem angemessenen Preis die Plattform aktualisieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Diese Woche auf Steam: Save 65% on Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon(R) Wildlands on Steam 17,49€.


----------



## Stealth (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mindfactory:

Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA   138,95 €


GOG:

Full Throttle  gerade kostenlos


Steam:

Elite Dangerous  5,99 €

Elite Dangerous: Commander Deluxe Edition  11,99 €


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*ZOTAC GeForce® RTX 2070 Mini 8GB für 469*€:

ZOTAC GeForce(R) RTX 2070 Mini 8GB (ZT-T20700E-10P) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte)  | eBay


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

U.a Vegas Pro 15 für 22€ im Humble Bundle

Humble Software Bundle: VEGAS Pro Even More Creative Freedom (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI für 199€:*

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gigabyte Vega 56 für 340€ im Mindstar


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Audio-Technica ATH-M50XBT Kopfhörer + Antlion Audio ModMic Wireless für 279,90 € bei CaseKing.de


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 OC Black für 459€
*
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## INU.ID (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Was macht die Nvidia Titan RTX für 2.699€ im Schnäppchenführer?


----------



## Norisk699 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial MX500 1TB aktuell bei amazon (prime) 125 Euro, Preis für die MX500 ist aktuell im freien Fall.


----------



## henric (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur weil Schnäppchen draufsteht muss es noch lange kein Schnäppchen sein.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die 200GB Speicherkarte kostet 29€ statt 20 wie angegeben oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kingston A400 SSD 960  GB für 99,-€  

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## INU.ID (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ganz bestimmt gibt es Menschen die sich auf Amazon alle Angebots-Seiten anschauen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Seagate 1TB SSD bei Conrad für 89,99€


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

XFX RX 580 8GB GTS + 2 Spiele gratis (Core Edition für 179€ / Black Edition für 187€. Ab Mitternacht ohne VSK) @Mindfactory Mindstar




> Über Shoop nochmals 1% Cashback möglich.
> 
> Im Rahmen der Raise The Game Aktion mit 2 Gratis-Spielen von 3 möglichen  -  Resident Evil 2 - Devil May Cry 5 - The Division 2


----------



## Quake2008 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Seagate 1TB SSD bei Conrad für 89,99€



Gutes Angebot. Mit der Anmeldung beim Newsletter waren es sogar 84,44 EUR.


----------



## Berserkervmax (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*useless*


----------



## freigeist (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich habe von Conrad eine Email erhalten, dass der Preis von 89,99* falsch *war und man mir den Preis zurückerstatten wird. .. Ein Mitarbeiter hatte sich angeblich vertippt..
Bestellt hatte ich bereits am 31.12 ... Laut Geizhals haben noch 2 andere Läden die SSD für den selben AngebotspreisPreis im Angebot

Hat jmd.  die SSD von Conrad erhalten?!


----------



## Slipknot79 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nein hab auch nur das Shice Storno PDF vom Conrad erhalten.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



freigeist schrieb:


> Ich habe von Conrad eine Email erhalten, dass der Preis von 89,99* falsch *war und man mir den Preis zurückerstatten wird. .. Ein Mitarbeiter hatte sich angeblich vertippt..
> Bestellt hatte ich bereits am 31.12 ... Laut Geizhals haben noch 2 andere Läden die SSD für den selben AngebotspreisPreis im Angebot
> 
> Hat jmd.  die SSD von Conrad erhalten?!



Nein, ebenfalls eine Stornonachricht bekommen, wie du, hatte auch am selben Tag bestellt, wundert mich jetzt nicht das dass Storno jetzt erst kam, über Neujahr schaut da ja keiner ins System.

Die anderen beiden Shops gehören übrigens ebenfalls zur Conrad Gruppe, deshalb gab es das "Angebot" in insgesamt 3 Shops, da alle zum selben Verein gehören.^^
Schade drum, aber ich hatte es mir bereits gedacht das dass ein Fehler ist, aber probieren kann man es ja. 

(Wobei ich sagen muss, wer bitte bezahlt 189€ für diese SSD?) 

Edit: Der erstattete Betrag ist natürlich bis jetzt noch nicht eingegangen, obwohl alles über Paypal abgewickelt.
Ich werd mich da später einmal schlau machen, ob da auch ein Fehler vorliegt oder wie lange die Pappnasen eigentlich so brauchen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann ich bestätigen, hatte die SSD auch bestellt, wurde storniert, aber von Paypal bisher kein Geld zurück erhalten. Schon eine schwache Aktion von Conrad. 

Dafür soll ich jetzt eine Newsletter-Anmeldung bestätigen und werde mehrfach mit Conrad-E-Mails genervt, obwohl ich mich nie für den Newsletter angemeldet habe.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, hatte die SSD auch bestellt, wurde storniert, aber von Paypal bisher kein Geld zurück erhalten. Schon eine schwache Aktion von Conrad.
> 
> Dafür soll ich jetzt eine Newsletter-Anmeldung bestätigen und werde mehrfach mit Conrad-E-Mails genervt, obwohl ich mich nie für den Newsletter angemeldet habe.



Für den Newsletter gab's am Ende der Bestellung, beim Bestätigen, ein opt. out Kästchen, wenn nicht abgehakt gibt es den Newsletter kostenlos zur Bestellung. 

Ich im Gegenzug hatte mich extra für den Newslatter angemeldet wegen dem 5,55€ Gutschein, den es dafür gab, damit kostete die SSD dann lächerliche 84,44€, nun bekomm ich zwar mein Geld zurück, aber der Gutschein ist auch weg. 

Ich hab vorhin dann auch mal bei Conrad angerufen, da ich den Betrag von der Rückerstattung auch noch nicht wieder auf meinem Paypal Konto hatte.

Die gute Dame am anderen Ende wusste dann direkt Bescheid um was es geht, als ich sagte an welchem Datum ich bestellt habe und ging dann gleich schon in den Defensiv Modus.
 Als ich dann nur fragte ob und wann meine Rückerstattung auf meinem Konto sein wird war sie gleich hörbar entspannter. 

Jedenfalls wurde die Rückerstattung in meinem Fall schon in die Wege geleitet und in deren System auch bereits als überwiesen angezeigt, laut ihrer Auskunft, soll das bis spätestens morgen auch auf meinem Paypal Konto, für mich, ersichtlich sein.

Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen, 1 TB SSD für unter 90€ und nicht einmal so eine billigst SSD ohne DRAM Cache und noch immerhin mit TLC statt QLC...
Naja, noch 2-3 Monate dann gibt es dass auch ohne "Schnäppchen", schätz ich mal.

Wäre ich frech und hätte zuviel Geld würde ich gegen das Anfechten mit dem §§ 119 Abs. 1, 120 BGB des Kaufvertrags durch Conrad auch angehen, ich meine das Angebot war locker 4 Tage in deren Shop online, Neujahr hin oder her und so offensichtlich, wie er eigentlich für den Paragraphen sein müsste, war der Fehler dann auch nicht.
Ich mein, ~30% unter dem Preis vergleichbarer SSD's könnte man schon noch als "im Rahmen" eines Schnäppchens bezeichnen.

Das die 1 vor der 89 der Fehler war, wie in der E-Mail stand, glaub ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, das ist ja schon beinahe UVP von vor 3 Monaten, was da jetzt auf deren Seite steht ist doch Unfug:
"  216,99 € 
(Sie sparen 27,00 €) 
189,99 €"

Woher nehmen die bitte die 216,99€?


Na, was solls, ich werds wohl nie erfahren.
Hatte auch gesehen das es kaum gescheite Testberichte abseits von Serverumgebungen bei der SSD gab, hätte gern mal ein Review von der verfasst, war gespannt was so ne "Schnäppchen" SSD taugt... wird wohl dann doch nichts. 


*Edit:* Die Erstattung ist vor ein paar Minuten bei mir eingegangen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Interessante Zusammenfassung, danke dir


----------



## Christoph1717 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Media Markt cupon funktionieren, 128gb Micro sd  für 15Euro


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schade, tut mir leid für Euch. Hatte auf irgendeiner Seite Werbung von Conrad gesehen und wollte auch erst zuschlagen, aber hatte mir erst kürzlich noch eine 1 TB SSD zugelegt und derzeit eigentlich genug Platz. 

@Jeretxxo
Eben. Wie weiter oben zu sehen, gab es auch eine Crucial bei Mindfactory für nicht soooo viel mehr Geld, von daher fand ich das Angebot von Conrad zwar interessant, aber wäre ja wirklich noch im Rahmen gewesen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

.....


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*AMD Ryzen 2700 Boxed für 239€
*
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Quake2008 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, hatte die SSD auch bestellt, wurde storniert, aber von Paypal bisher kein Geld zurück erhalten. Schon eine schwache Aktion von Conrad.
> 
> Dafür soll ich jetzt eine Newsletter-Anmeldung bestätigen und werde mehrfach mit Conrad-E-Mails genervt, obwohl ich mich nie für den Newsletter angemeldet habe.



Die Erstattung dauerte ca 1 Woche. Hab das Geld heute darauf gehabt.


----------



## Hentaidude (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zotac GTX 1070 Mini bei Mediamarkt fuer 275€

ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1070 Mini 8GB (ZT-P10700G) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) - mydealz.de


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ventus 8G für 589€

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Dual für 419€ Sonderangebot im MindStar Mindfactory!


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Dual für 419€ Sonderangebot im MindStar Mindfactory!



oder eine *MSI GeForce RTX 2070 ARMOR 8G* für 439€ 

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Illuminatus17 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also die 1070 für 275€ sollte sich jeder holen, der halbwegs günstige Power sucht, dem die neuen 20xxer aber zu teuer sind. Ist ein super Angebot wie ich finde!


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Palit GeForce RTX 2070 Dual für 419€ Sonderangebot im MindStar Mindfactory!


Wenn die so ist wie die Vorgänger, kein Schnäppchen. Wird laut und heiß


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn die so ist wie die Vorgänger, kein Schnäppchen. Wird laut und heiß



Frische WLP + Ghetto-Mod. Problem solved.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gerade eine Powercolor RX 580 8GB für den Rechner meiner Frau beim Mindstar bestellt. 187€ und wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts noch zwei Spiele dazu (Division 2 und DMC5, da sage ich nicht nein). Upgrade zur 1050ti, das wird eine deutliche Steigerung. Unsere erste AMD seit der HD4850.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Gerade eine Powercolor RX 580 8GB für den Rechner meiner Frau beim Mindstar bestellt. 187€ und wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts noch zwei Spiele dazu (Division 2 und DMC5, da sage ich nicht nein). Upgrade zur 1050ti, das wird eine deutliche Steigerung. Unsere erste AMD seit der HD4850.



Eigentlich € 186,90 .
Wie *Illuminatus17* bereits erwähnte, die 1070 für 275€ ist eigentlich der bessere Deal.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht bei einem Budget von 200€. 

Hätten wir nicht einen neuen Kaffeevollautomat kaufen müssen, da der "alte" nach 2 Jahren und zwei Wochen aufgegeben hat, wäre die 1070 jetzt safe gewesen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Nicht bei einem Budget von 200€.
> 
> Hätten wir nicht einen neuen Kaffeevollautomat kaufen müssen, da der "alte" nach 2 Jahren und zwei Wochen aufgegeben hat, wäre die 1070 jetzt safe gewesen.



Stornieren und bis 0:00 warten, dann hast du noch bissel Kleingeld für nen Ghetto-Mod. 


> Bestellen Sie im Midnight-Shopping per DHL ganz ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ach was ich will das Teil morgen einbauen! Meine Frau wird froh sein, bei Scum endlich mehr als 35 FPS zu haben!


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Turbo OC für 559€

*Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> *Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Turbo OC für 559€*


Und eine Asus GTX 2080 für 509,-€
8GB Asus GeForce RTX 2080 Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (Retail)



Da werde ich gerade schwach


----------



## cryon1c (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und eine Asus GTX 2080 für 509,-€
> 8GB Asus GeForce RTX 2080 Dual Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (Retail)
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon weg, gugg mal nach. 10min später


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist schon weg, gugg mal nach. 10min später


Och nöööööööö


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Oehlbach Scream | Kopfhörerständer in Form des legendären Oehlbach-Kopfes | Optimale Aufbewahrung von Over-/On-Ear Kopfhörer | Handmade - weiß für 40€ @ amazon





Canton Movie 75 – 5.1 Heimkinosystem mit aktivem Subwoofer für 165€ @ amazon.de





JBL Control One Schwarz Paar für 74,40€ @ conrad.de



> Auf den Preis kommt ihr mit dem 5,55€ Newsletter-Gutschein. Benutzt dazu ganz einfach eine 10 Minuten Mail Adresse.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tomb Raider – Game of the Year Edition für 4,49€ @ steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










8TB Western Digital My Book Desktop (WDBBGB0080HBK)  – USB 3.0 Micro-B [2016] für 149,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrTA (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Agando kann man momentan sehr günstig einen PC mit RTX 2060 konfigurieren. In der günstigsten Auswahl (mit Ryzen 5 2600 und 8 GB Ram) kommt man ohne Festplatte auf gerade mal 552,70€:
AGANDO Shop - Extreme-Gaming-PC AGANDO fuego 2627r5 fighter AGANDO fuego 2627r5 fighter 116845


----------



## loltheripper (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

XFX Black Edition Full Modular Pro Serie Netzteil 1250 Watt 80 Plus Gold ATX  | eBay

XFX pro 1250W black edition 80 plus Gold hergestellt von Seasonic für 49,99€

Kabel sind allerdings nicht komplett. Es ist nur das 24pin ATX Kabel, 1x PCiE (2x 8 pin und 2 Adapter auf 2x 8 Pin) und 1x Sata dabei. Hab mir eins gekauft, hat äußerlich paar Kratzer wurde aber wohl noch nie geöffnet und es war kein Gramm Staub im inneren zu finden.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Asus ROG Crosshair VII Hero X470 für 199€
Asus ROG Maximus XI Gene Z390 für 259€
Asus ROG Strix Z390-I Gaming für 199€

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



DrTA schrieb:


> Bei Agando kann man momentan sehr günstig einen PC mit RTX 2060 konfigurieren. In der günstigsten Auswahl (mit Ryzen 5 2600 und 8 GB Ram) kommt man ohne Festplatte auf gerade mal 552,70€:
> AGANDO Shop - Extreme-Gaming-PC AGANDO fuego 2627r5 fighter AGANDO fuego 2627r5 fighter 116845



War vermutlich ein Fehler, der dem Betreiber mittlerweile aufgefallen ist. Kostet jetzt 853 Tacken.


----------



## mad-onion (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Battlefield V PC 29.99€ 
Bei Origin im eigenen Store.


----------



## onkel-foehn (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schnäppchen und Bauernfängerei.
Habe am 30.12.´18 hier zugeschlagen.  1 TB SSD für 89,99 € bei CONRAD.
Geliefert wurde NIX , E-Mail mit einem Grund oder einem "Sorry" auch NICHT.
Lediglich die INFO von PayPal dass der Betrag von CONRAD zurück überwiesen wurde.

Tolle Aktion, Toller SERVICE   …      

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## Original-80 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Schnäppchen und Bauernfängerei.
> Habe am 30.12.´18 hier zugeschlagen.  1 TB SSD für 89,99 € bei CONRAD.
> Geliefert wurde NIX , E-Mail mit einem Grund oder einem "Sorry" auch NICHT.
> Lediglich die INFO von PayPal dass der Betrag von CONRAD zurück überwiesen wurde.
> ...




Schau mal ins Forum des Schnäppchenführers. Auf Seite 632 lässt man sich lang und breit übers Thema aus


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Link dazu wäre nett.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Link dazu wäre nett.



Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon | 8GB HBM2 |  HDMI | GAMING Grafikkarte  | eBay
288€ Für die V56 Red Dragon, kommt halt ohne OVP


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Lioncast LK20 mechanische TKL Gaming Tastatur für 59,95€ bei amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 bei Alternate für 269€ + Fortnite Bundle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Klipsch R-120SW Aktiv-Subwoofer wegen Superbowl-Aktion für 349€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KLIPSCH RP-600M Paar Regallautsprecher für 499€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Registrierzwang (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate ? Nein Danke, beim letzten "Superangebot" hatten die geschrieben, es dauert 3-4 Tage, dann kam eine Mail, es würde nochmal 3-4 Tage dauern, geliefert wurde letztendlich erst nach über 10 Tagen... bis dahin gab es aber schon andere Angebote mit *wirklich* lieferbaren Artikeln.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum Gaming Maus für 44€ @ saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




G.Skill Aegis Kit 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16-18-18-38 für 85,90€ bei computeruniverse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Um auf den Preis zu kommen, müsst ihr folgendermaßen vorgehen:
> 1. 5€-Newsletter-Gutschein besorgen.
> 2. Beim Bestellvorgang auf "Als Gast bestellen oder registrieren" klicken und im nächsten Schritt unter "Ihre Lieferanschrift" den Haken bei "Daten für zukünftige Bestellungen speichern und Kundenkonto erstellen" setzen.
> 3. Im letzten Schritt vor dem Kauf folgende Codes eingeben:
> ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

DALI Zensor Pico 5.1 Set      €748,99



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Seagate Expansion Desktop 6 TB – externe 3,5 Zoll SMR Festplatte für 114,99€ @ amazon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Die Platte ist leicht auszubauen. Hier eine Anleitung dazu.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Mindfactory gibt es VARTA Akkus in der größe AA/AAA zum wieder aufladen für ca. 3,50€ im 2er Pack - Im Laden kosten die 6-7€

Varta Ready To Use HR03 Nickel-Metall-Hydrid AAA Micro Akku 800 mAh 2er Pack | Mindfactory.de

4 AA Batterien Samt einfachem Ladegerät für 11,94€ 

Varta Ladegerät Easy Pocket Charger inkl 4xMignon AA 2100mAh - Batterie | Mindfactory.de

Und der beste Deal in der Liste: 

G.Skill RipJaws KM570 LED rot CHERRY MX Brown USB Deutsch schwarz (kabelgebunden) | Mindfactory.de

Diese Tastatur habe ich mit auch gegönnt im Januar, die ist echt hochwertig, solide und hat eine UVP von 130€ 

Hier kostet sie nur 50€  Ein super Kracher!


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

G.Skill Aegis Kit 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16-18-18-38 jetzt für 80,90€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 1. 5€-Newsletter-Gutschein besorgen.
> 2.  Beim Bestellvorgang auf "Als Gast bestellen oder registrieren" klicken  und im nächsten Schritt unter "Ihre Lieferanschrift" den Haken bei  "Daten für zukünftige Bestellungen speichern und Kundenkonto erstellen"  setzen.
> 3. Im letzten Schritt vor dem Kauf folgende Codes eingeben:
> 
> ...


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anders als gestern im Test behauptet, und auch heute hier im Schnäppchen-Artikel, ist die günstigste GTX1660Ti schon ab 279€ lieferbar, nämlich (seit gestern schon) bei Mindfacotry (und 3 anderen Shops für 1-3 Cent mehr): Gainward GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Pegasus, 6GB GDDR6, DVI, HDMI, DP (4375)


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ROCCAT Kova – Pure Performance Gaming Maus -7000 dpi, 12 programmierbare Maustasten für 25€ @ Saturn.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

be quiet! PURE POWER 11 | 500W CM PC-Netzteil bei notebooksbilliger.de 53,99€
*Fractal Design Define R6 Black | PC-Gehäuse bei notebooksbilliger.de** 99,99€*


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Alternate kostet die 970 Evo mit 30€ Cashback so viel wie bei Mindfactory ohne Cashback... (~216€)


----------



## WhiteBeard (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Hayao Miyazaki Collection für 205,99€ ist KEIN Deal! Letzte Woche war der Preis noch bei etwa 170 Euro. Es ist eher der höchste Preis der bisher für das Produkt veranschlagt wurde!


----------



## BxBender (2. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mindfactory.de hat gerade wieder viele AMD Radeon Vegas im Sonderangebot !!!


----------



## Larsson92 (7. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Aegis RAM ist kein Deal, gibts bei diversen Anbietern günstiger.
Quelle: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €' '86,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Der Aegis RAM ist kein Deal, gibts bei diversen Anbietern günstiger.
> Quelle: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'86,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Du beziehst dich ja (vermutlich) auch auf einen Beitrag, der einen Monat alt ist


----------



## Larsson92 (7. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich ja (vermutlich) auch auf einen Beitrag, der einen Monat alt ist



Also bei den aktuellen Schnäppchen wird mir angezeigt "G.Skill Aegis Series DDR4-3000 16 GB RAM 89,90€" und zwar nur heute bei Caseking. Die haben da auch gerade nen Angebot von 109€ auf 89€.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Also bei den aktuellen Schnäppchen wird mir angezeigt "G.Skill Aegis Series DDR4-3000 16 GB RAM 89,90€" und zwar nur heute bei Caseking. Die haben da auch gerade nen Angebot von 109€ auf 89€.



Ah ok, mir war tatsächlich bis eben nicht einmal bewusst, dass dieser Thread zu dem, sagen wir mal: mäßig seriösen, "Schnäppchenführer" auf der PCGH-Homepage gehört. Dann hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## onkel-foehn (9. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Prima !  RTX Karte kaufen und 3 Gratis Games dazu. Nur voll toll, dass es just noch NICHT mal 3 Games gibt, jene welche das Feature unterstützen …   

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Minfactory VEGA 64 für 325 € :O

8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 AIR BOOST OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

Ist zwar das bescheidene Kühlerdesign, bin aber dennoch schwer am Überlegen umzurüsten, müsste wenns zu laut wird dann eben Kühler umbauen.


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer gerade abseits vom Gebrauchtmarkt noch günstig ein Mainboard für Sockel 1151v1 (Skylake, Kaby Lake) sucht:
mATX: 
MSI B150M Mortar ab € 49,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ATX:
Gigabyte GA-H110-D3A ab € 25 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-B250-FinTech ab € 35,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Fatal1ty E3V5 Performance Gaming/OC ab 64€ (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xDave78 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Schade, dass ihr leider Eure Schnäppchen fehlerhaft ausweist. Für das Geld hätte ich sogar mal nen Philipps gekauft.


----------



## Thyel (24. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuelle Spiele vorbestellen und sparen | SATURN
Saturn - bis zu 15€ sparen bei der Vorbestellung von Spielen mit PayPal. 
Aktion geht bis zum 25.03. 9 Uhr.


----------



## Larsson92 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

TES III Morrowind gibts heute kostenlos: Bethesda.net


----------



## BxBender (30. März 2019)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Wie doof: Vampyr kostet 45 Euro und nicht 18 Euro?
Ich bekomme über den Link nur 10% Rabatt?!
Fast hätte ich da zugeschlagen.
Nun ja...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Eure Schnäppchen sind gar keine, tztztz. 
Die Red Devil gibts bei MF für 198,02
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 590 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (Retail) - RX 590 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Magera (16. April 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

bei mediamarkt gibzs aktuell auch son 40 jahre mediamarkt angwbot,
bei dem bekommt man eine amd rx580 asus dual für 185,00 euro und dazu eine sandisk ssd 240gb geschenkt.


----------



## delfiniumextremum (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ich bin mal so frei und frage hier mal, ob jemand zufällig noch einen Rabattcode/Versandkostenfrei-Code von Mindfactory bzw. Alternate hat und diesen nicht mehr gebrauchen kann?
Werde nämlich die Teile für meinen ersten richtigen Rechner über diese beiden Seiten bestellen und wuerde mich über ein wenig Rabatt freuen 
Darüber wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Fire TV 4 K ist gerade billiger zu haben.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Und der normale Fire-TV!


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

.....


----------



## Memph (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Link für Steep ist falsch bzw. defekt.
Unter dem folgenden Link könnt ihr das Spiel kostenlos (für uplay) aktivieren:
https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/de-DE


----------



## doenie1854 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ACHTUNG: Das Samsung SSD 970 Evo "Plus" 1 TB Angebot ist die normale EVO (ohne "Plus")!
Netter Bait und beinahe für einen vermeintlich unschlagbaren Preis gekauft.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Corsair M65 Pro für 25€ bei Alternate

Corsair M65 PRO RGB FPS, Maus weiss'/'schwarz


----------



## Benji21 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Beim 2700X Bundle ist ne 4TB HDD dabei, SSD wäre für den Preis schon extrem krass...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Benji21 schrieb:


> Beim 2700X Bundle ist ne 4TB HDD dabei, SSD wäre für den Preis schon extrem krass...



Das war der einzige Grund, weshalb ich mir das angeguckt hab....jetzt ist die Enttäuschung groß 

@ PCGH: das sollte man vllt mal korrigieren


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

abgelaufen


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Schafft der 144 Hz?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Schafft der 144 Hz?



144Hz (155Hz OC)


----------



## The_Freak (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar gibts die Samsung 860 Evo mit 1000GB für 99,90€ inkl. Versand 

1000GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-76E1T0B/EU) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## chewara (2. Juni 2019)

*Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei mir steht dort folgendes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Freak (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mindstar halt, da klappen die links meistens nicht.
Musst auf Mindfactory - Angebote - Mindstar gehen. SSD ist noch da und das geht auch 

edit:
ausverkauft.

edit 2:
Doch wieder da, wurde wohl nachgelegt


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

abgelaufen


----------



## NotAnExit (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Vega 56 Strix für 269€.Asus AMD Radeon AREZ Strix RX Vega 56 OC Grafikkarte 8GB HBM2 2xHDMI/2xDP/DVI ++ Cyberport

Grade für meine Frau als Geburtstagsgeschenk gekauft.


----------



## lord_shadow (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das neuen TomTom-Navis gibts hier um 20% (Go Premium) bzw. 30% (Go Premium X) reduziert: TomTom – Ihr exklusiver Treuerabatt


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dell SE2717H 27" FHD IPS, 300cd/m², 6ms, 99% sRGB, AMD FreeSync, Slim Rand für 122,71€ @ dell.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Original-80 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur als Anmerkung. Der Steam-Summer-Sale mit seinen Rabatten auf UVP´s ist zwar wieder einmal nicht der Rede wert, aber euer
 Frostpunk-Schnäppchen von 19.95€ bei Games Rocket wird bei Steam dann doch um ein paar Euronen unterboten.

Save 50% on Frostpunk on Steam


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Nur als Anmerkung. Der Steam-Summer-Sale mit seinen Rabatten auf UVP´s ist zwar wieder einmal nicht der Rede wert, aber euer
> Frostpunk-Schnäppchen von 19.95€ bei Games Rocket wird bei Steam dann doch um ein paar Euronen unterboten.
> 
> Save 50% on Frostpunk on Steam



Auf GOG kostet es gerade auch soviel wie auf Steam.
Für diejenigen, die auf DRM freie Spiele stehen


----------



## Original-80 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



ZanDatsuFTW schrieb:


> Auf GOG kostet es gerade auch soviel wie auf Steam.
> Für diejenigen, die auf DRM freie Spiele stehen



Hätte dir so gern nen Daumen dagelassen, aber das geht scheinbar in den Schnäppchenkomment´s nicht. Dann eben so  , denn GoG ist bei gleichem Preis Steam natürlich bei weitem vorzuziehen.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Hätte dir so gern nen Daumen dagelassen, aber das geht scheinbar in den Schnäppchenkomment´s nicht. Dann eben so  , denn GoG ist bei gleichem Preis Steam natürlich bei weitem vorzuziehen.



Haha Passt schon, danke.
GOG ist für mich auch immer die erste Wahl.
Diejenigen, die auf Strategie Spiele stehen sollten sich Frostpunk auf jeden Fall zulegen, falls noch nicht getan.
Ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Samsung SSD 860 Evo für 137€ bei Amazon ist kein Schnäppchen, die gibts (u.a. bei Mindfactory) im Preisvergleich (lieferbar!) schon ab 119€ (zzgl. Versand).

Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B)


----------



## _Berge_ (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Samsung SSD 860 Evo für 137€ bei Amazon ist kein Schnäppchen, die gibts (u.a. bei Mindfactory) im Preisvergleich (lieferbar!) schon ab 119€ (zzgl. Versand).
> 
> Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B)




Wieder die Fake Deals von Amazon 

für alle Interessierten:

die kaum langsamere MX500 1TB nähert sich der <100€ Grenze 

1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD1) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> für alle Interessierten:
> 
> die kaum langsamere MX500 1TB nähert sich der <100€ Grenze
> 
> 1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD1) | Mindfactory.de



Und die wiederum auch nicht messbar (geschweige denn merklich) schlechtere SanDisk SSD Plus 1TB gibt es bei verschiedenen Händlern schon seit Wochen für unter 100 Euro.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die wiederum auch nicht messbar (geschweige denn merklich) schlechtere SanDisk SSD Plus 1TB gibt es bei verschiedenen Händlern schon seit Wochen für unter 100 Euro.



Der fehlende (DRAM) Cache kann sich durchaus bemerkbar machen. Ansonsten schlägt die MX500 sogar die größere/neue Schwester SanDisk Ultra 3D (die sogar teurer als die MX500 ist). Aber ja, für 90€ ist auch die SSD Plus eine brauchbare SSD.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Keine SSD mehr ohne Cache. Meine beste Freundin hat eine BX 500. Ich hab den Rechner eingerichtet. Bei Auslastung gab es Lags die hab ich mit einer HDD nie gehabt. Von meiner MX 500 oder 860 Evo will ich nicht reden.


----------



## iGnAZz (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Amazon Spanien kriegt man grade die Ballistix Elite 16GB 3600 CL16 für etwas über 100€.

https://www.amazon.es/Ballistix-Eli...2K8G4D36BEEAK&qid=1562566648&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Hab ich mir für meinen 3700X Unterbau bestellt.

Grüße


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crosshair VI Hero für 99€

ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO Gaming Mainboard Sockel AM4 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das Ebay Angebot ist ein 2600 *Non X* für 116€, nicht der 2600x


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das Ebay Angebot ist ein 2600 *Non X* für 116€, nicht der 2600x



Haste recht wäre auch zu schön um war zu sein


----------



## localhost (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Suche guten DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher für 2600X und Asus Crosshair 6 Hero. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



localhost schrieb:


> Suche guten DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher für 2600X und Asus Crosshair 6 Hero. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?



Naja bei dem 2000er Ryzen ist 3200 so das maximum was geht. Samsung B-Die ist zu empfehlen. G.Skill Trident-Z 3200 mit 16GB oder mehr würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## localhost (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja bei dem 2000er Ryzen ist 3200 so das maximum was geht. Samsung B-Die ist zu empfehlen. G.Skill Trident-Z 3200 mit 16GB oder mehr würde ich empfehlen.



Danke für die Empfehlung  Sind denn die Samsung B-Dies noch zum angemessen Preis zu bekommen? Ich sehe in manchen Marktplätzen schon ziemlich hohe Preise, wo ich mir denke, dass es doch gar nicht sein kann...


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



localhost schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlung  Sind denn die Samsung B-Dies noch zum angemessen Preis zu bekommen? Ich sehe in manchen Marktplätzen schon ziemlich hohe Preise, wo ich mir denke, dass es doch gar nicht sein kann...



Kannst dir auch einfach den G.Skill Aegis 3000er kaufen, sollte in der Regel per XMP-Profil auch auf 3200 laufen. Im Vergleich zur ersten Ryzen-Generation zicken die 2000er sehr viel weniger rum beim RAM. Sofern es dir nur um das ganz alltägliche Zocken geht, wo man meist ja eher im GPU- denn im CPU-Limit ist, sollte der Unterschied zwischen 3000er und 3200er, selbst wenn letztere noch bessere Timings haben, eigentlich nie tatsächlich spürbar sein.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hab mir mal die Crucial P1 NVMe gegönnt - da ich sowieso 1TB SSD brauche für meine Steam Bibliothek und die mit 107€ billiger ist, als eine andere SSD (also nicht als ne andere NVMe, sondern billiger als die Crucial/Samsung SSDs), probier ich mal. Bin gespannt, wie lange der QLC hält bzw. ob ich nen Unterschied merke. Subjektiven Unterschied mein ich, dass es objektiv gesehen einen Unterschied gibt, weiß ich eh. Aber weil viele User wegen dem QLC Speicher immer herum weinen und in den Tests nur der viel zu hohe Preis bemängelt wurde, dachte ich mir, ich greif mal zu.  Wenn wirklich was kaputt geht, dann sinds ja eh nur Spiele...^^


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



localhost schrieb:


> Suche guten DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher für 2600X und Asus Crosshair 6 Hero. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


G.Skill RipJaws V


----------



## GEChun (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Collectors Edition von Cyberpunk 2077 ist nicht verfügbar, man kann sie zwar in den Warenkorb packen aber kann den Bestellvorgang nicht abschließen!


----------



## WhiteBeard (13. August 2019)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

Ich frage mich manchmal wo die "Deals" herkommen. zB. die WD Green 250GB SSD auf Amazon ist heute neu mit aufgeführt für 31,99EUR, dabei ist der Preis seit mitte April konstant auf diesem Niveau.


----------



## mardsis (13. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dem Prospekt nach soll es morgen ab spätestens 20 Uhr bei Mediamarkt (Im Onlineshop) u.a. die Samsung SSD 860 EVO mit 1TB für 99,-€ geben. Das wäre ein Topdeal, falls jemand noch eine SSD braucht.


----------



## Herbststurm (13. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hier mal ein günstiges Spiel für 8.75€ :

HITMAN™ - Game of The Year Edition


----------



## Mottekus (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Samsung Evo 860 1Tb SSD bei Media Markt für 99 Euro

oh, wurde wohl schon vom Kollegen mardsis angemerkt. Sry für erneute Erwähnung


----------



## Elektro (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mardsis schrieb:


> Dem Prospekt nach soll es morgen ab spätestens 20 Uhr bei Mediamarkt (Im Onlineshop) u.a. die Samsung SSD 860 EVO mit 1TB für 99,-€ geben. Das wäre ein Topdeal, falls jemand noch eine SSD braucht.



Top! Kommt wie bestellt! Gleich zugeschlagen! (aua) 

Danke!


----------



## xDave78 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 5 2600X 124,50 bei Alternate...eher 154,90


----------



## Thyel (22. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die neue Switch hat keinen größeren Akku wie hier suggeriert wird. Der Tegra verbraucht einfach nur 5-6W weniger durch den Shrink von 22nm auf 14nm. Man erhält dennoch eine wesentlich längere Akkulaufzeit. 

Digital Foundry hat sich die Temperaturen und die Akkulaufzeit genauer angeschaut.


----------



## BxBender (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wo finde ich denn Lara's neuestes Abenteuer für schlappe äh geile 12,99?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BxBender schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn Lara's neuestes Abenteuer für schlappe äh geile 12,99?



Das Angebot lief leider nur bis 13 Uhr.


----------



## harl.e.kin (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

wo bekommt man denn das gratis DLC für Assains Creed? Nix zu finden bei Ubisoft


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> wo bekommt man denn das gratis DLC für Assains Creed? Nix zu finden bei Ubisoft



Mann muss sich etwas durchklicken, schau mal hier: https://register.ubisoft.com/acod-dlc-giveaway/de-DE


----------



## Ranzen (29. August 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer noch kein Need for Speed Payback hat sollte jetzt schnell zu greifen. bei Origin  für schlappe 4.99€


----------



## BxBender (2. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das Angebot lief leider nur bis 13 Uhr.



Och schade, das habe ich also wohl schon häufiger hier gehabt, vor allem Amazon und so ist dann schon wieder teurer, wenn man um 5 zu Hause nachschaut.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Steam ist das The Witcher Franchise gerade im Angebot. 50 - 85% reduziert je nach Artikel.


----------



## B00ya (4. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

180 fürs Crosshair 6 is immernoch viel zuviel Asche für ein Pre-Pre- Generationsmainboard, Asus is so lächerlich teuer.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gab es mal im Abverkauf für 99. Hätte mir 2 holen sollen.


----------



## Research (5. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

LOL, Saturn hat seine SEAGATE Expansion Desktop, 8 TB, 3.5 Zoll, Festplatte, Schwarz

Über Nacht um 20€ verteuert.


----------



## shadie (5. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Research schrieb:


> LOL, Saturn hat seine SEAGATE Expansion Desktop, 8 TB, 3.5 Zoll, Festplatte, Schwarz
> 
> Über Nacht um 20€ verteuert.


Die starten ja auch ihre 19 Prozent MwSt aktion.
da muss man die 19 Prozent vorher schon erst wieder aufschlagen [emoji23]

Das ist so eine verarsche und die Leute räumen denen dennoch den laden leer. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (6. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Ryzen 3700X für 299€ inkl. Versand*: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X CPU BOX Prozessor, 8-Core, 3,6GHz, Socket AM4,100-100000071BOX | Rakuten


----------



## bastian123f (6. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wollte mir gestern die Gigabyte RTX 2080 Super Windforce OC holen. Um 10 nach 20:00 Uhr war erstmal kurz die Seite down. Als sie wieder ging wollte ich die Karte in den Einkaufswagen legen und da kam auch schon die Fehlermeldung 
Schade. Die anderen waren für mich nicht interessant.


----------



## Ceigor (6. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *Ryzen 3700X für 299€ inkl. Versand*



Wenn da nur nicht das Kleingedruckte wäre:


> Lieferung in 15-20 Werktagen


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei *alternate* gibt es auf einige Corsair Produkte zwischen 15 und 40% Rabatt.
Corsair Angebote Jetzt guenstig kaufen'!' '|' ALTERNATE.de 
Endet laut google Shooping in 9 Tagen.

z.B. Corsair Carbide 678C schwarz oder Weiß mit Aktions-code: School25 
149,25€ exkl. Versand


Bei *alternate* gibt es außerdem auf alle Alphacool Produkte 10% Rabatt.
https://www.alternate.de/html/search.html?size=500&query=Alphacool 
Aktions-code: 10COOL
Endet laut google Shooping in 8 Tagen.


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

bei media markt gibt es 2 für 1


unter anderem mit borderlands 3)


----------



## DrDave (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> bei media markt gibt es 2 für 1
> 
> 
> unter anderem mit borderlands 3)


Für PC aber offenbar ausverkauft.


----------



## Tankynator (9. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Alternate hat momentan auch einige Gehäuse reduziert. 

Bis zu 50'%' auf ausgewaehlte Gehaeuse Jetzt guenstig kaufen'!' '|' ALTERNATE.de

Zum Beispiel das Fractal Design Define R6 in der PCGH Edition für 99,90€ (solid) bzw. 114,90€ (window). Normal waren die bei 139,90€ bzw 149,90€.


----------



## Llares (23. September 2019)

*AW: Schnäppchen • PC-Zubehör von Corsiar und Elgato reduziert • PS4, verschiedene Varianten und Bundles reduziert • Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 590 50th-Anniversary-Edition 199,90€ • FIFA 20 Champions Edition (PS4/Xbox One)...*

Diese 125€ ersparnis für Ryzen 3000 plus X570 Brett finde ich nicht bei Alternate. Ich komme da maximal auf 65€. Und bei Asus selbst ist die Aktion auch nicht gelistet, d.h. die Teilnahmebedingungen sind nicht einsehbar.


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Assassins Creed Black Flag (PS4) für 5,99€
https://store.playstation.com/de-de/product/EP0001-CUSA00009_00-B000000000000742

Assassins Creed Black Flag - Season Pass (PS4) für 4,99€
https://store.playstation.com/de-de/product/EP0001-CUSA00009_00-ACBFSEASONPASS01


----------



## Jan2473 (23. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti VENTUS GP, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI

Ist die Karte empfehlenswert? 
Kann nahezu keine Testberichte finden.

Wer das neue Call of Duty nicht braucht / will kann den Key ja bestimmt für ca. 50 Euro verkaufen. Neupreis Vorbesteller liegt bei 59 für das Game.


----------



## bastian123f (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Fractal Design Nano S - XMG Edition | bestware

Zurzeit gibts das Fractal Design Nano S als XMG Edition für nur 29 € + 5,5€ Versand. Wem der grüne Ton nicht stört bekommt ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## Nosferatu (30. September 2019)

*3900x verfügbar haut rein mit link*

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## vinyard (30. September 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte | Rakuten


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Gaming PC: Ryzen 5 3600, RX 5700 XT 50th AE, 16GB 3000MHz RAM, Asus Prime B450M-A, 512GB NVMe Intel 660p, BQPP11500W (+ Borderlands 3 & GR Breakpoint, 3 Monate Xbox Game Pass) für 899€ @ csl-computer.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takan (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Gaming PC: Ryzen 5 3600, RX 5700 XT 50th AE, 16GB 3000MHz RAM, Asus Prime B450M-A, 512GB NVMe Intel 660p, BQPP11500W (+ Borderlands 3 & GR Breakpoint, 3 Monate Xbox Game Pass) für 899€ @ csl-computer.com
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab spaßes halber die teile bei geizhals gesucht. klar versand nicht einbezogen genau. kam auf 1100€ ohne windoof und zuhsammenbau. etwas dreißt 400€+ fürn zusammenbau und windoof zu verlangen. und da es gewerbe ist kaufen die im einkauf mit weniger steuern.   wie viel verdient den computec an deren pcgh pc marke? 200-300 takken?

was ich ein unding finde bei dem ryzen 3600 pcgh pc, das die ssd eine crucial oder samsung sein kann. finds nen bissel abartig so einen großen preisprung zu haben. einmal ist die crucial "qualitativ" weniger und die samsung das doppelte (crucial die hälfte) kostet und man keinen einfluss darauf hat. im worst case zahlste 500€+ oben drauf nur damit das pcgh logo da hängt. gamer nexus meinte 200$ (mal 1:1, dollar ist ja schwächer) wäre durchschnitt angemessen für windoof und zusammenbau.


----------



## amdahl (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



takan schrieb:


> und da es gewerbe ist kaufen die im einkauf mit weniger steuern.


Ich bin kein Experte, aber ziemlich sicher dass Steuern nicht so funktionieren


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, aber ziemlich sicher dass Steuern nicht so funktionieren



mit der Annahme liegst du richtig...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



takan schrieb:


> ich hab spaßes halber die teile bei geizhals gesucht. klar versand nicht einbezogen genau. kam auf 1100€ ohne windoof und zuhsammenbau.


Und verkauft wird es für 999,-€

Wo ist jetzt Dein Problem?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Crucial P1 CT1000P1SSD8 1TB Internes SSD (3D NAND, NVMe, PCIe, M.2) für 99€
[URL]https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07J2Q4SWZ/[/URL]


----------



## Lelwani (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kriegt ihr es eigentlich auch hin das die preise mal stimmen?! 

Crucial MX500 1 TB SSD (SATA) 99,00€

https://www.amazon.de/Crucial-MX500...af429d72af6b459&language=de_DE&tag=pcgh-sf-21

gestern schon die falsche werbung heute wieder und das is nur das wo ich geschaut habe


----------



## Lelwani (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ich wiederhol mich mal laut eurer werbung 27€


realpreis 47€


https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...f91cdc8a4d9a677&language=de_DE&tag=pcgh-sf-21


----------



## mardsis (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Lelwani schrieb:


> ich wiederhol mich mal laut eurer werbung 27€
> 
> 
> realpreis 47€
> ...



Die Preise unterliegen nun mal ständigen Schwankungen und auch Angebote halten nicht ewig. Und man kann da nun mal nicht jemanden hinsetzen der alle 5 Minuten die Links überprüft.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*


----------



## Lelwani (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



mardsis schrieb:


> Die Preise unterliegen nun mal ständigen Schwankungen und auch Angebote halten nicht ewig. Und man kann da nun mal nicht jemanden hinsetzen der alle 5 Minuten die Links überprüft.




das is wohl klar nur wenns kurz danach schonwieder is desöfteren

und komischer weise wenn ich mir da was raussuche unterliegt das keinen schwankungen.... aber man kann sich ja alles schönreden


----------



## INU.ID (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nur 209€ für einen 12-Kerner (Threadripper 1920X), echt schade dass die Mainboards nicht schon wie bei AM4 ab ~50€ starten, sonst hätte ich mir einfach mal just4fun einen gekauft. Bei dem Preis muß man ja eigentlich einen kaufen.


----------



## Pumpi (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn die neuen Threadripper so gut werden wie vermutet dann wirst du so ein Set inklusive Mainboard demnächst gebraucht für 200€ kriegen


----------



## sonny1606 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Haken an Threadripper ist das super teure board.  Da ist ein 3700X mit einem X570 board in etwa gleich teuer aber beser, und auf einem B450 sogar erheblich günstiger als der Threadripper. Der 3700er ist in meinen Augen bedeutend besser als der Threadripper.


----------



## Und3rqround (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Tut schon ein wenig weh wenn ich daran denke ,dass ich 2017 gute 800 Euro für den TR gezahlt habe.


----------



## sonny1606 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Und3rqround schrieb:


> Tut schon ein wenig weh wenn ich daran denke ,dass ich 2017 gute 800 Euro für den TR gezahlt habe.



Die absolten High/End CPU's waren schon immer eine schlechte Wahl. Spätestens 1/2 Generation später hat jede Mittelklasse CPU bessere Performance für einen Bruchteil des Geldes. Meist fährt man sinnvoller öfters die obere Mittelklasse zu kaufen wir Ryzen 3700/3600 etc. Ein selbst ein günstiger 3600er ist in Anwendungen bis ca. 8-12 Threads noch schneller als der alte Threadripper.  Er bei richtig vielen Threads wird der TR einen kleinen teuer erkaufte Vorteil bringen. Und einen 3700X zu schlagem wird selbst für TR schwierig, und der 3700X läuft sogar auf einem 50€ Board.


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die absolten High/End CPU's waren schon immer eine schlechte Wahl. Spätestens 1/2 Generation später hat jede Mittelklasse CPU bessere Performance für einen Bruchteil des Geldes. Meist fährt man sinnvoller öfters die obere Mittelklasse zu kaufen wir Ryzen 3700/3600 etc. Ein selbst ein günstiger 3600er ist in Anwendungen bis ca. 8-12 Threads noch schneller als der alte Threadripper.  Er bei richtig vielen Threads wird der TR einen kleinen teuer erkaufte Vorteil bringen. Und einen 3700X zu schlagem wird selbst für TR schwierig, und der 3700X läuft sogar auf einem 50€ Board.



Dafür kann man Sie ein Jahr eher benutzen was in Prof. Anwendungen Vorteile bringt.
Man sollte sich eh nur so viele Kerne kaufen wie man eben braucht - ansonsten tuts im Folgejahr weh das ist klar.
Wenn man die Leistung aber gebraucht hat - sollte da auch nix weh tun.


----------



## Und3rqround (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die absolten High/End CPU's waren schon immer eine schlechte Wahl. Spätestens 1/2 Generation später hat jede Mittelklasse CPU bessere Performance für einen Bruchteil des Geldes. Meist fährt man sinnvoller öfters die obere Mittelklasse zu kaufen wir Ryzen 3700/3600 etc. Ein selbst ein günstiger 3600er ist in Anwendungen bis ca. 8-12 Threads noch schneller als der alte Threadripper.  Er bei richtig vielen Threads wird der TR einen kleinen teuer erkaufte Vorteil bringen. Und einen 3700X zu schlagem wird selbst für TR schwierig, und der 3700X läuft sogar auf einem 50€ Board.



Zur damaligen Zeit gab es halt kaum Alternativen, die Mainstream CPUs hatten nicht die gewünschte Anzahl an Kernen/Leistung und Intel war sowieso ein gutes Stück teurer, von daher bereue ich den Kauf auf keinen Fall - heute würde ich jedoch auch zu einem 3700/3800/3900 tendieren.
Wobei wenn man die Features braucht die ein Threadripper mit sich bringt ist es sicher keine schlechte Option sich heute noch einen TR aus der 1/2 Generation zu besorgen, vor allem um diesen Preis.


----------



## sonny1606 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Und3rqround schrieb:


> Zur damaligen Zeit gab es halt kaum Alternativen, die Mainstream CPUs hatten nicht die gewünschte Anzahl an Kernen/Leistung und Intel war sowieso ein gutes Stück teurer, von daher bereue ich den Kauf auf keinen Fall - heute würde ich jedoch auch zu einem 3700/3800/3900 tendieren.
> Wobei wenn man die Features braucht die ein Threadripper mit sich bringt ist es sicher keine schlechte Option sich heute noch einen TR aus der 1/2 Generation zu besorgen, vor allem um diesen Preis.



Naja wenn man das wirklich dringend braucht. Wüsste jedoch nicht wo ein TR der ersten Generation besser als ein Ryzen 3700X ist, auch wenn der mehr Threads hat, so sind dafür die Threads/Kerne erheblich langsamer und in der Summe wohl auch langsamer.  Und die blöden TR4 Boards kosten halt noch über 300€, während ein B450 für den 3700X schon ab 50€ zu haben ist. Bei Anwendung von 1-8 Kernen oder bis 16 Threads zieht der 3700X dem TR so was von die Hosen aus. Das ist dann  wie Porsche (3700x)vs VW Golf (TR1920).


----------



## shadie (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

BTT Jungs


----------



## Pumpi (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

leises 860Watt Platinum Netzteil mit 10 Jahren Garantie für 119€ inklusive Versand. Deal Baby


----------



## Norisk699 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zur Cyber-Week:

Ich muss schon sagen dass da ein paar echte Kracher-Angebote dabei sind.
Ich habe mir soeben von *ASUS das  ROG Strix X570-E Gaming* geholt.

Asus – CMG CyberWeek

ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING, Mainboard


Mit dem *Cyberweek-Rabattcode *   CW-A-70
gibt es *11% Rabatt*, dann sind wir nur noch bei 283,91 € und kostenlosem Versand.


*ZUSÄTZLICH *gibt es bis einschließlich heute *ASUS-Cashback von 50 € *für dieses Mainboard.

ASUS Promotion

Sind wir nur noch bei 233,91 €.

*ZUSÄTZLICH *schreiben wir noch eine *kleine Bewertung* für das Mainboard bei ASUS rein und erhalten als Dankeschön nochmal *Bewertungs-Cashback 25 €* von ASUS.
ASUS Promotion

*Sind wir nur noch bei 208,91 € !!!!!*

  

Jetzt verkaufe ich mein uraltes Z170 Board für 70  € und hab kaum was investiert, dafür dass ich wieder mindestens 5 Jahre lang ein neues zukunftssicheres Board habe.
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen fetten Ryzen, und schon ist mein System komplett von Intel/Nvidia   auf AMD / AMD gewechselt innerhalb 4 Wochen 
Deal!


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Freu dich halt nicht zu früh wegen dem Asus Cashback, da gibts hier im Forum viele böse Erfahrungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Abductee schrieb:


> Freu dich halt nicht zu früh wegen dem Asus Cashback, da gibts hier im Forum viele böse Erfahrungen.


Doch, doch, das kommt, aber es dauert. Ich habe auch erst gefücht und dann war es da.
Dazu aber auch ein Haufen von Spammails. Also schön ein separates Mailkonto anlegen


----------



## KaterTom (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hey Norisk699, danke für den Tipp! Ich war auch gerade bei der cyberweek unterwegs, um ein x570 Board abzustauben. Habe ursprünglich das Gigabyte Aorus pro bestellt. Das habe ich jetzt storniert und das Strix E Gaming genommen. Der Tipp kam gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn die Asus cashback Aktion läuft ja nur noch bis heute!
Gestern habe ich bei der Cyberweek schon das Define R6 und den 3800x bestellt.


----------



## Pumpi (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wenn Ihr Pech habt setzen sie das Rechnungsdatum auf Morgen, weil heute eben offiziell keiner mehr was annimmt.

Hatte letztens notebooksbilliger bei mir auch gemacht. Hatte in meinem Fall zum Glück keine Auswirkungen.

Ich drück Euch die Daumen


----------



## Norisk699 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Pech habt setzen sie das Rechnungsdatum auf Morgen, weil heute eben offiziell keiner mehr was annimmt.
> 
> Hatte letztens notebooksbilliger bei mir auch gemacht. Hatte in meinem Fall zum Glück keine Auswirkungen.
> 
> Ich drück Euch die Daumen



Im warenkorb steht sogar "asus cashback code" mit dabei... Sollte also klappen 

Ach und wegen dem cashback: ja...kenn ich. Man muss geduld haben aber is mir egal ob ich die 75 euro in 2 oder 8 wochen bekomme... So hoch is die inflation ja hierzulande nicht


----------



## lenne0815 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bitte bedenken das wenn ihr ueber tracker verlinkt sowohl safari als auch ff in leere laufen, sind mittlerweile ueber 1/3tel aller browser.


----------



## INU.ID (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Zur Info: Der Philips 49PUS6482/12 ist aus dem Modelljahr 2017, und damit nicht nur technisch überholt, sondern auch preislich kein wirkliches Schnäppchen (49", 50Hz, 500€).


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (8. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aktuell im MindStar: 1 3200 MHz CL14 RAM-Speichermodul für 39,00 € 8GB (1x 8192MB) G.Skill Flare X für AMD schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14-14-14-34 Single


----------



## Zundnadel (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anmerkungswert : Die Nvidia Spielräume im GPU bereich bei dem Aktuellen Euro Kurs dazu im Vorweihnachtsgeschäft.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

De Lensball von Rollei ist heute im Amazon Blitz-Angebot: https://www.amazon.de/Rollei-Lensba...KK60HQMU&sprefix=rollei+lensba,aps,154&sr=8-1


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Funktioniert der Powersparen2019 Code von eBay bei mindfactory-city nicht? Weil bei Saturn und Mediamarkt wird der sofort als Option angezeigt. Und einige Seiten meinen zu diesem Thema, dass der auf die gesamte Technik funktioniert...


----------



## chewara (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Powersparen2019 Code von eBay bei mindfactory-city nicht? Weil bei Saturn und Mediamarkt wird der sofort als Option angezeigt. Und einige Seiten meinen zu diesem Thema, dass der auf die gesamte Technik funktioniert...



Technik von Saturn und Media Markt , ja 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Also alle anderen Händler dann nicht? Schade, hatten eigentlich ganz gute Angebote (Naja abgesehen, davon dass manche GPUs im mindfactory shop 100€ günstiger sind als auf deren eBay Präsenz)


----------



## Magera (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Mir ist bei den Aktuellen "Schnäpchen" auf der Homepage mal aufgefallen...

Bei Notebooksbilliger, gibt es ja aktuell den Acer Nitro VG270bmiix für 139,00 Euro.
Über den Zusatz Coupon der einem direkt auch bei dem Monitor angezeigt wird, kann man ja nochmal 25,00 Euro sparen,
macht dann also summa summarum 114,00 Euro, mit Kostenlosem Versand.

das klingt ja eigentlich erstmal ganz nett, weiß jemand ob man den auch getrost nehmen könnte? oder hat der irgendwelche macken?


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist halt ein 08/15 IPS. Denk nur daran mit den 25 € musst den finanzieren.


----------



## VandalTV (18. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*Hier ein  TOP Laptop angebot -46%!

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07SRJ6R7R/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item
*


----------



## _Berge_ (18. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



VandalTV schrieb:


> *Hier ein  TOP Laptop angebot -46%!
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07SRJ6R7R/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item
> *



FINGER WEG gekaperter Account bzw. Fake, man soll die Verkäufer kontaktieren und außerhalb von Amazon zahlen, gängige Taktik:

https://www.amazon.de/sp?_encoding=...D=&seller=A3G7SJNZ65D1QN&tab=home&vasStoreID=

Hab den gemeldet


----------



## VandalTV (18. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> FINGER WEG gekaperter Account bzw. Fake, man soll die Verkäufer kontaktieren und außerhalb von Amazon zahlen, gängige Taktik:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/sp?_encoding=...D=&seller=A3G7SJNZ65D1QN&tab=home&vasStoreID=
> 
> Hab den gemeldet




oh ok, danke dir


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Black Friday Aktion im Ubi Store. Spiele bis zu 90% Rabattiert und ab einem Gesamteinkaufwert von 50 euro gibt es noch einmal 10 Euro Rabatt. Alle Rabatte sind dann noch einmal mit dem 20% Voucher rabattiert, den man für 100 Spiel Units erhält. 
Ubisoft | Ubisoft Offizielle Webseite

Grad mal im Ubistore für zusammen knapp 44 Euro folgendes gegönnt:
- The Division 2 Gold Edition
- Far Cry New Dawn
- AC Odyssey Season Pass



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Edit:*
Macht ihr den Warenkorb auf mindestens 62,50 Euro voll, sind es nach den Rabatten sogar nur 40 Euro! 
z.B.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BxBender (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Black Friday Aktion im Ubi Store. Spiele bis zu 90% Rabattiert und ab einem Gesamteinkaufwert von 50 euro gibt es noch einmal 10 Euro Rabatt. Alle Rabatte sind dann noch einmal mit dem 20% Voucher rabattiert, den man für 100 Spiel Units erhält.
> Ubisoft | Ubisoft Offizielle Webseite
> 
> Grad mal im Ubistore für zusammen knapp 44 Euro folgendes gegönnt:
> ...




Wo sieht man denn die 10 Euro Zusatzrabatt? Müsste das nicht gleich im Shop zu sehen sein als Lockmittel? Einen 20% Code hätte ich noch durch Punkte rumliegen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



BxBender schrieb:


> Wo sieht man denn die 10 Euro Zusatzrabatt? Müsste das nicht gleich im Shop zu sehen sein als Lockmittel? Einen 20% Code hätte ich noch durch Punkte rumliegen.



Steht dick auf der Seite + im Warenkorb. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit du dann aber auch noch zusätzlich deine 20% Rabatt gut nutzen kannst, solltest du den Warenkorb mit mindestens 62,50 Euro bestücken. Davon sind nämlich 20% gleich 12,50 €. Bleiben noch 50 Euro übrig. 
Dann werden automatisch von Ubisoft selbst noch einmal 10 Euro abgezogen. 

Wichtig ist halt das man nach den 20% Abzug bei mindestens 50 Euro bleibt. Sonst gibt es nur entweder oder.


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (21. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ist der NBBPaydirekt2019 Rabatt-Code auf Notebooksbilliger nur einmal nutzbar oder kann man den Farmen?


----------



## Illuminatus17 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Steht dick auf der Seite + im Warenkorb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gilt das auch für Titel zum vorbestellen? Da würde mir dann das neue Siedler holen wollen - nen 20% Gutschein für 100UP-Üunkte hab ich auch noch rumliegen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Titel zum vorbestellen? Da würde mir dann das neue Siedler holen wollen - nen 20% Gutschein für 100UP-Üunkte hab ich auch noch rumliegen



Der 20% Code ja. Der gilt ja immer. Auch außerhalb von Aktionen.
Die 10 Euro Abzug ab 50 Euro leider gelten hier nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedbone (21. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Sehr schön gut gemacht


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kauft bloß nicht den Logischrott. Unheimlich schlechte Produkte. 
G930 9 Monate, danach verbindungsabbrüche usw.
G910 8 Monate, 3 Switches Kaputt, darunter die Leertaste... 
(Kollege) G633, 4 Monate später Buchse kaputt
G900 Funkmodul verliert nach 12 Monaten immer wieder die Verbindung.

Und der Service, hör mir auf, da kannste gleich mit ner Wand reden...

Ich bin geheilt, danke beyerdynamic und roccat...


----------



## cryon1c (23. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Kauft bloß nicht den Logischrott. Unheimlich schlechte Produkte.
> G930 9 Monate, danach verbindungsabbrüche usw.
> G910 8 Monate, 3 Switches Kaputt, darunter die Leertaste...
> (Kollege) G633, 4 Monate später Buchse kaputt
> ...



Nutze die Logitech-Mäuse seit Ewigkeiten. 
10 Jahre wenn nicht mehr.
Und die aktuelle G502 ist die beste Maus die man sich holen kann wenn man auf schwere Mäuse steht.

Die Webcams sind auch OK. Haben einige Probleme in bestimmten Situationen wenn man z.B. 2 gleiche anschließt, aber das ist so selten - nobody cares.

Audio ist das einzige was man bei Logitech nicht kaufen soll, der Rest ist super verarbeitet, nahezu unkaputtbar.


----------



## takan (24. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

das m20 von samsung ist im abverkauf und der nachfolger ist seit anfang des monats draußen. eine schlechte investition für das geld. das m30 kostet 260€ z.b.


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (26. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Funktioniert bei irgendjemandem der NBBPAYDIREKT20 Gutschein bei Notebooksbilliger? Bei mir wird er nicht angenommen oder muss man zuvor schonmal bestellt haben?


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Skyrim VR bei Steam für 18€


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (28. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Aufgepasst bei Mindfactory, dort ist ein mysteriöser Countdown für Freitag aufgetaucht. Also da könnte es noch was geben.

Außerdem haben Mindfactory und Notebooksbilliger zur Zeit die XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra für 299,00 € drin.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 9 3900X Tray im Mindstar für 539€, 100Stk verfügbar


----------



## In_Vain (29. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die Crucial MX500 1TB ist auf Ebay mit dem Gutschein POWERFRIDAY19 für 88€ zu haben: CRUCIAL MX500, 1 TB SSD, Interner Speicher, 2.5 Zoll, intern  | eBay
(Gutscheinrabbat gilt nur für eine Bestellung.)


----------



## Malkolm (29. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ähnliches bei Conrad: Samsung 860 QVO 1TB für 83,85€ (99,00 - 15,15 durch Aktionscode).
Mit Abstand das beste Angebot bisher.


----------



## Kartoffelsalaat (29. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER AMP! für 455€ incl. CoD MW bei Computeruniverse, hab mir direkt mal eine gegönnt.

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER AMP! inkl. COD MW Code - mydealz.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Oh das ist wirklich günstig.

Da kann man schon zuschlagen.


----------



## KaterTom (30. November 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Revo Uninstaller Pro 2-Jahres Lizenz für 15 Euro statt 33. Revo Uninstaller Pro - Buy Now  Wer gerne den Revo Uninstaller benutzt kann jetzt günstig auf die Pro Variante mit erweiterten Funktionen upgraden.  Klickt aber bei "Empfohlene Erweiterungen" auf den grünen Punkt, damit der rot wird und ihr nicht aus Versehen ein Abo abschliesst!


----------



## Mottekus (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

schade, gelesen und death stranding war schon vergriffen. der Preis war aktzeptabel


----------



## hoffgang (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

VII im Mindstar für 579€


----------



## Kelemvor (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wasteland 2 Gratis bei GoG also ein Schnäppchen? 

Gibts jetzt nur noch für EPIC Gratisspiele eigene News?


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Boxed* für 519€ inkl. Versand (Rabattcode: PSUPERTECH10)
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Boxed inkl. Wraith Prism Kuehler (Prozessor)  | eBay


----------



## INU.ID (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Entweder funktioniert der Link nicht, oder es gibt kein Wasteland 2 mehr für 0€.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

R7 3800X für 364€ inkl. Versand bei Alternate


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wer bei den Blackfriday Angeboten leer ausgegangen ist, im Mindfactory Damn gibt es diverse Ryzen 2000 und 3000 CPUs, auch den R5 3600X für 205 €.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Heute im Adventskalender von Expert:

AVM FRITZ!Box 7590 + AVM FRITZ!Repeater 2400 für nur 229 €

Für diesen Preis gibt es in letzter Zeit nicht einmal das Mesh set - bestehend auf FRITZ!Box 7590 und Repeater 1750E. (AVM FRITZ! Mesh Set )

https://www.expert.de/shop/unsere-p...ritz-box-7590-fritz-repeater-2400-bundle.html


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Mediamarkt und Saturn bekommt man die beiden Amazon-Sticks aktuell auch für  25€ und 35€, aber mit 2 Monaten Zattoo - die afaik nicht an den Stick  gebunden sind, und sich daher (im Gegensatz zu dem Waipu-Gutschein aus dem Amazon-Angebot, der an den Stick gebunden ist, und nur bei Neukunden funktioniert) sehr wahrscheinlich separat verkaufen lassen (zwei Monate Zattoo-Ultimate kosten normalerweise 27,98€).

Amazon Fire TV 4K Stick inkl. 2 Monate Zattoo Ultimate fuer 34,99€ bei MediaMarkt & Saturn / alternativ bei Amazon fuer 34,99€ mit Waipu - mydealz.de





> Amazon Fire TV/4K/Cube inkl. 2 Monate Zattoo Ultimate 24,99€/34,99€/94,99€ (jeweils zzgl. Versand oder kostenlose Marktabholung)


Es werden auf der Artikelseite zwar Versandkosten (1,99€) angezeigt, die "verschwinden" aber wenn man einen Fire-TV in den Warenkorb legt, und sich diesen dann anschaut (und zur Kasse geht). Der Versand ist also auch bei Mediamarkt und Saturn kostenlos.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Micron 1300 1TB SATA SSD für 93,97€


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Die im Artikel erwähnte/verlinkte Samsung 860 Evo 1TB kostet schon seit Tagen keine 119€ mehr... ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Division 2 gibt es derzeit extrem günstig im allseits *hüstel* beliebten Epic Store: für 15€ die Normalversion, für 20€ die Gold Edition und für 25€ die Ultimate. Da man derzeit außerdem einen 10€ Gutschein (einlösbar für Käufe ab 15€) umsonst kriegt, sind das natürlich Spottpreise.


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

für Silvester gibt es bei Globus Raketen mit Fisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

abgelaufen


----------



## Zecke01 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hallo,

hat sich das jemand verschrieben oder wieso finde ich das Angebot nicht?
Hat wer einen Link dazu oder kann mich aufklären?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Hallo Zecke01,

ja, da hab' ich mich verschrieben..Zahlendreher: 23,5 Zoll. Danke, dass du's entdeckt hast, ich hab das direkt ausgebessert. Und sorry, dass ich damit möglicherweise die Hoffnung auf einen neuen Monitor geweckt hab 

Viele Grüße
Nika


----------



## takan (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

ein x570 a pro von msi. 2 jahre dann is das teil schrott. hatte ein z270 a pro, nach 3 jahren schrott.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Na da hat sich ja die RX 5500XT Nitro 8GB rel. fix auf ein vernünftiges Niveau eingependelt.
249€ incl. Bundle, net schlecht!
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 5500 XT NITRO'+' 8G Special Edition, Grafikkarte 2x DisplayPort, 2x HDMI

Wer net so auf den Verbrauch schaut kann auch weiterhin die olle RX590 Fatboy nehmen:
XFX Radeon RX 590 Fatboy ab €' '173,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X für 449,10€ inkl. Versand mit Gutscheincode PLAYER201:
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.8GHz "Matisse" So AM4 105 Watt, boxed mit Wraith Prism  | eBay


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit im Mindstar für 119,90€, 100Stk verfügbar
https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## bulli007 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei Mediamarkt gibt es immer wieder die selben Geräte "im Angebot" und das schon seit Monaten!
Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist warum ein TV (LG OLED55E97LA) für 1799 im Angebot sein soll, wenn er in den letzten Monaten die meiste Zeit sogar unter 1600 war.....


----------



## takan (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Bei Mediamarkt gibt es immer wieder die selben Geräte "im Angebot" und das schon seit Monaten!
> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist warum ein TV (LG OLED55E97LA) für 1799 im Angebot sein soll, wenn er in den letzten Monaten die meiste Zeit sogar unter 1600 war.....



wenn man angebot drauf schreibt kaufen die leute es vielleicht. es gibt genug rentner deren fernseher schrott gehen und die kein internet haben bzw. es nicht nutzen.


----------



## mardsis (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Link entfernt um Fehlkäufe zu verhindern

16GB DDR4-2800, 2 Riegel, 34,90€ inklusive Versand.

Könnte auch ein Preis/Artikelfehler sein, habe mal bestellt und schaue mal was da ankommt.

//Edit: die Hersteller-Artikelnummer deutet auf eine Überwachungskamera hin...#

//EDIT2: Es ist eine Überwachungskamera...


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 für 162,32€ inkl. Versand mit Gutscheincode 20RAKUTEN0220:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 100-100000031BOX | Rakuten


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 für 162,32€ inkl. Versand mit Gutscheincode 20RAKUTEN0220:
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 100-100000031BOX | Rakuten



Schon wieder durch, anscheinend. Wie funktioniert dieser Gutscheinkram, Rakuten, MyDealz etc. eigentlich? Hab das bisher immer eher in die Kategorie "tendenziell unseriös" verbucht.


----------



## mannefix (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Logitech Maus G903. Gibt es da 2 Modelle? Weil bei Saturn wird für 79 Euro und 137 Euro verkauft!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ja, gibt es, die für 79 Flocken hat den neueren "HERO" 16K Sensor und, sofern man nicht das optionale Powerplay Mauspad dazu erwirbt, welches den Akku der Maus Maus on-the-fly während der Nutzung immer automatisch aufgeladen hält, dann kann der Akku 180h ohne Beleuchtung durchhalten bzw. 140h mit Beleuchtung (ca. Richtwerte).

Die 903 für 137 Flocken ist das Vorgängermodell mit PMW 3366 Sensor, da hält der Akku ohne Beleuchtung maximal 32h durch.


----------



## Stealth (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Auf Computerbase, hatte ein VR-ler den folgenden Tipp(von My Dealz). 

YouTube

Runes: The forgotten path für Oculus Rift  VR, aktuell kostenlos statt 24,99€

Kann man im Oculus-Store einfach dem Konto hinzufügen.


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

R5 3600 für 159 € im Mindstar. Die gehen aber weg wie warme Semmeln, also schnell sein...


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X für 294,72€ inkl. Versand mit Gutscheincode POWERBAY7   :
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.6GHz  So AM4 65 Watt, boxed mit Wraith Prism Kuehler  | eBay


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ryzen 9 3900X für 448€ im Mindstar

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de


----------



## chewara (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Kann man nicht endlich mal was gegen den Spam machen hier ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Glaub bitte dass wir alles Menschen-mögliche tuen. Über deinem Beschwerdepost befinden sich 89 gelöschte Posts...


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Es sollte (gerade für externe) eine Kennzeichnungspflicht bzgl. Aufnahmeverfahren bei Festplatten geben. Ständig gibt es irgendwo Schnäppchen-Angebote bzgl. externer Festplatten, und man findet in den technischen Daten (idR) einfach keine Information darüber, ob es eine CMR- oder SMR-HDD ist. 

SKANDAL!


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es sollte (gerade für externe) eine Kennzeichnungspflicht bzgl. Aufnahmeverfahren bei Festplatten geben. Ständig gibt es irgendwo Schnäppchen-Angebote bzgl. externer Festplatten, und man findet in den technischen Daten (idR) einfach keine Information darüber, ob es eine CMR- oder SMR-HDD ist.
> 
> SKANDAL!


Falls du die Seagate 6TB meinst: 
Seagate Expansion Desktop [STEB] 6TB ab €' '99,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die ist SMR


----------



## takan (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es sollte (gerade für externe) eine Kennzeichnungspflicht bzgl. Aufnahmeverfahren bei Festplatten geben. Ständig gibt es irgendwo Schnäppchen-Angebote bzgl. externer Festplatten, und man findet in den technischen Daten (idR) einfach keine Information darüber, ob es eine CMR- oder SMR-HDD ist.
> 
> SKANDAL!



was auch skandalös ist, das man manchmal was abkleben muss an der festplatte für die sata kabel oder was "umbauen"
meist sind die nicht sata konform.


----------



## mardsis (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



takan schrieb:


> was auch skandalös ist, das man manchmal was abkleben muss an der festplatte für die sata kabel oder was "umbauen"
> meist sind die nicht sata konform.



Die Festplatten sind SATA-konform. Es handelt sich um die SATA Revision 3.3 aus Februar 2016, welche die alten 3.3V Leitungen, welche nicht benötigt werden für ein anderes Feature nutzt. Die meisten Netzteile unterstützen das aber nicht, weil dieses Feature im Heimanwender-Bereich aktuell nicht wirklich relevant ist, was aber bei ordnungsgemäßem Betrieb im externen Gehäuse kein Problem ist (die Platten, welche die rev 3.3. unterstützen sind meist umgelagerte/Resteplatten aus dem Enterprise-Bereich). Es ist also keineswegs Skandalös oder nicht SATA-Konform, sondern einfach nur die Unterstützung der aktuellsten SATA-Revision, die von den meisten Netzteilen nicht umgesetzt wird..


----------



## Payne6t6 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wieso steht bei Schnäppchen nicht, dass es gerade im Epic Gamestore *Kingdom come deliverance gratis* gibt? Leute leute leute...
Bei Steam kost das Zeug sonst 30€


----------



## AndyS (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Payne6t6 schrieb:


> Wieso steht bei Schnäppchen nicht, dass es gerade im Epic Gamestore *Kingdom come deliverance gratis* gibt? Leute leute leute...
> Bei Steam kost das Zeug sonst 30€



Besten Dank für den Hinweis, ist jetzt im Schnäppchenführer drin.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es sollte (gerade für externe) eine Kennzeichnungspflicht bzgl. Aufnahmeverfahren bei Festplatten geben. Ständig gibt es irgendwo Schnäppchen-Angebote bzgl. externer Festplatten, und man findet in den technischen Daten (idR) einfach keine Information darüber, ob es eine CMR- oder SMR-HDD ist.
> 
> SKANDAL!



Ist in der Praxis doch ganz einfach:

1.) Man geht davon aus, dass es mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine HDD mit SMR, ist, weil sie sich sonst in keinem externen Gehäuse wiederfinden würde, mit dem _zusammen_ sie (teils deutlich) günstiger angeboten wird als die billigste vergleichbare interne HDD der selben Kapazität.

2.) Man geht davon aus, dass es, sofern es wider Erwarten doch um eine HDD mit CMR handelt, um ein "vom Hersteller erneuertes" Exemplar mit möglicherweise fragwürdigem Lebenslauf handelt.

3.) Obige Punkte werden bereits zur Gewissheit, wenn das Gehäuse nicht durch das Lösen von maximal zwei Schrauben geöffnet werden kann. Es trotzdem zu öffnen, erhöht die Gewissheit auf 110 Prozent.


----------



## Farning (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

The Division 2  auf Uplay gerade für 3 (drei!) Euro im Angebot. Na, wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist ...


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*

WARUM berichtet Pc Games  HARDWARE, dass Alkoholische Getränke zum Karneval günstiger sind! 
Was manche so als Hardware verstehen...


----------



## AndyS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schnäppchenführer: 2,5-Zoll-HDD, Anno-1404-Fanbox und Diablo-3-Wandkalender [ANZEIGE]*



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> WARUM berichtet Pc Games  HARDWARE, dass Alkoholische Getränke zum Karneval günstiger sind!
> Was manche so als Hardware verstehen...



"Hier finden Sie die besten Schnäppchen, egal ob PC Angebote, PC Spiele Angebote, Gaming PCs, PC Deals, Amazon PC Games, PC Schnäppchen, Gamer PC Hardware, Smartphone-Angebote oder Entertainment-Deals." Wir verstehen günstigen Bölkstoff zum Karneval als Entertainment-Deal.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Wirklich etwas merkwürdig. Demnächst sind dann Vibratoren und Kondome gelistet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

R5 3600 & MSI X470 Gaming Pro MAX für 260€ (Cashback)
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
Qualifizierende Produkte - MSI Bundle Cashback 2020
Originalpreis 310€, 50€ Cashback von MSI
EDIT:
Der Ryzen ist grade im Mindstar, nochmal 7€ weniger


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 für 159€ + Versand:
Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X für 429€ + Versand:
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Stealth (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Anscheinend gibt es

Tomb Raider 2013

und

LARA CROFT AND THE TEMPLE OF OSIRIS    

bis 24.03.     8Uhr kostenlos(Steam).


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Nicht nur, auch Goat of Duty und Headsnatchers derzeit kostenlos auf Steam.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

*40% Cashback auf jede Bestellung bei Lieferando [Shoop] - mydealz.de*


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *40% Cashback auf jede Bestellung bei Lieferando [Shoop] - mydealz.de*



Hast du oder jemand anderes Erfahrungen damit, wie lange man warten muss, bis man sich das Cashback auszahlen lassen kann bei Shoop?


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hast du oder jemand anderes Erfahrungen damit, wie lange man warten muss, bis man sich das Cashback auszahlen lassen kann bei Shoop?



Nope, hab heute erst meinen Account dort erstellt, und auch heute zum ersten mal bei Lieferando bestellt. Und vermutlich weil ich zwar die Werbeblocker aus hatte, nicht aber das "Blockieren der Aktivitätsverfolgung" von Firefox, hat Shoop meine Bestellung bei Lieferando nicht tracken können. Jetzt muß ich 72h warten, und dann eine "Nachbuchungsanfrage" stellen.

Ich habe aber Kommentare von Usern gelesen die einen Monat auf das (letzte) Cashback warten mussten, aber auch von Usern die meinten nach ein paar Tagen wäre das Cashback vermutlich "wieder" gutgeschrieben.

Es kann also vermutlich so oder so ausgehen. ^^

Und Shoop selbst sagt ja:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

HONOR MagicBook mit gratis MagicWatch kaufen | notebooksbilliger.de
Honor Magicbook 14 inkl. Honor Magicwatch 2 für 599 zur Vorbestellung, lieferbar ab 03.04.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 550W für 79,92€ + Versand mit Gutscheincode NBBHEBEQUIET:
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 | 550W PC-Netzteil bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Das is wirklich günstig.wäre ne Idee überlege ja mein Focus + 750 zu ersetzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. März 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Der Affinity Store – Preisgekroente Apps, Ressourcen & Mehr
Affinity hat grade seine Produkte um 50% reduziert für Windows, Mac und iPad


----------



## Scorpionx01 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Holt euch bloß nicht die BX500 SSD.


----------



## _Berge_ (1. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Holt euch bloß nicht die BX500 SSD.



Weil? 

Hatte bislang nie Probleme damit, oft verbaut und läuft.

Und WENN, der Crucial Support ist super


----------



## Scorpionx01 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Weil?
> 
> Hatte bislang nie Probleme damit, oft verbaut und läuft.
> 
> Und WENN, der Crucial Support ist super



Wegen dem fehlenden Cache.
Ich hatte sie in der PS4Pro drin und da diese im Hintergrund Videos auf nimmt, bremst die Festplatte schon nach 5 Minuten massiv aus. Die PS4 hat es nicht mehr geschafft, Texturen rechtzeitig zu laden. Also zumindest in der Konsole unbrauchbar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Wegen dem fehlenden Cache.
> Ich hatte sie in der PS4Pro drin und da diese im Hintergrund Videos auf nimmt, bremst die Festplatte schon nach 5 Minuten massiv aus. Die PS4 hat es nicht mehr geschafft, Texturen rechtzeitig zu laden. Also zumindest in der Konsole unbrauchbar.



Jo... damit hast du dann leider genau den Anwendungszweck erwischt, für den TLC/QLC-SSDs mit kleinem Cache nicht empfehlenswert sind. Um alle paar Wochen/Monate mal ein Spiel drauf zu installieren und sonst nur Lesezugriffe (Games anwerfen) bzw. minimalste Schreibzugriffe (Savegames etc.) zu tätigen, ist sie absolut ausreichend.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nope, hab heute erst meinen Account dort erstellt, und auch heute zum ersten mal bei Lieferando bestellt. Und vermutlich weil ich zwar die Werbeblocker aus hatte, nicht aber das "Blockieren der Aktivitätsverfolgung" von Firefox, hat Shoop meine Bestellung bei Lieferando nicht tracken können. Jetzt muß ich 72h warten, und dann eine "Nachbuchungsanfrage" stellen.
> 
> Ich habe aber Kommentare von Usern gelesen die einen Monat auf das (letzte) Cashback warten mussten, aber auch von Usern die meinten nach ein paar Tagen wäre das Cashback vermutlich "wieder" gutgeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Nur als kleines Update: habe heute die Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass ich ab jetzt die  Auszahlung des Cashback veranlassen kann.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jo... damit hast du dann leider genau den Anwendungszweck erwischt, für den TLC/QLC-SSDs mit kleinem Cache nicht empfehlenswert sind. Um alle paar Wochen/Monate mal ein Spiel drauf zu installieren und sonst nur Lesezugriffe (Games anwerfen) bzw. minimalste Schreibzugriffe (Savegames etc.) zu tätigen, ist sie absolut ausreichend.



Videomitschnitt deaktivieren hätte das Problem gelöst, aber ist leider nicht möglich, also auch nicht alleine die SSD schuld...


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Videomitschnitt deaktivieren hätte das Problem gelöst, aber ist leider nicht möglich, also auch nicht alleine die SSD schuld...



Das ist das blöde bei Konsolen, da lässt sich nix steuern. Beim PC kann man genau auswählen welche Kompression und welche Bitrate man haben mag.

Die BX500 ist ne super budget SSD die kein Loch in den Kontostand ballert und richtig gute Leistung liefert wenn man sie halt nicht dauerhaft mit massig Daten prügelt, dafür ist die nicht gedacht. Dafür gibt es halt andere wie Samsung EVO oder Pro, die kosten bissl mehr, haben aber auch weit mehr Leistung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Oder man zahlt 10 € mehr für die MX500.


----------



## -d11- (3. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Dell S3220DGF im Angebot mit zusätzlichem Gutscheincode (Link von schnaeppchenfuchs.com)

Dell S3220DGF fuer 380€ - 32" WQHD Curved Gaming-Monitor


----------



## cryon1c (6. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread SchnÃ¤ppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Caseking hat mit den Osterangeboten angefangen. Bislang nicht viel interessantes (keine WaKü-Teile z.B.) aber recht viel Gehäuse, Monitore und Netzteile dabei die gut sind:

Finde deine Oster-UEberraschung - Oster Angebote bei Ca…


----------



## Ion (7. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Ein veralteter 9900K für 500€. Was für eine Überraschung!


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*

Bei GameStop (jaja, ich weiß ) gibt es die Collectors Edition von Cyberpunk 2077 für PS4 wieder zum vorbestellen. 
Für PC und XBox leider (noch?) nicht. 

Cyberpunk 2077 Collector's Edition  | GameStop.de


----------



## phila_delphia (11. April 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.*



> Google Stadia 2 Monate kostenlos



Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt 

Grüße

phila


----------



## Shinchyko (29. April 2020)

Entschuldigt liebes PCGH Team, aber eine Powerbank mit 20000mAh für nur 16€ ist absolute verarsche und billigster Schund. Da kann man froh sein, wenn da 5000mah raus kommen und das Teil beim ersten aufladen nicht gleich die ganze Bude in Brand steckt! Entfernt das vermeintliche Schnäppchen lieber, bitte.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Entschuldigt liebes PCGH Team, aber eine Powerbank mit 20000mAh für nur 16€ ist absolute verarsche und billigster Schund. Da kann man froh sein, wenn da 5000mah raus kommen und das Teil beim ersten aufladen nicht gleich die ganze Bude in Brand steckt! Entfernt das vermeintliche Schnäppchen lieber, bitte.



Eine Powerbank mit 20.000mAh muss nicht viel kosten.
Meine war 30€ für 20.000mAh, Quickcharge 3.0,  TypeC input/output und etc. Und das die hab ich schon über 1 Jahr, die sind seit dem noch billiger geworden. Und nein das ist kein Schrott bei mir hier, die arbeitet gut, hat Flüge überlebt und lädt alles - von Kamera bis hin zum Smartphone.
Und die, die hier im Angebot ist, ist absolut OK für das was da verbaut ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Eine Powerbank mit 20.000mAh muss nicht viel kosten.
> Meine war 30€ für 20.000mAh, Quickcharge 3.0,  TypeC input/output und etc.


Hast du geschaut, ob die tatsächliche Kapazität auch der angegebenen entspricht? Bei 20.000 mAh müsste ich mein Handy 5 mal komplett aufladen können. Das, was der User über dir bemängelt, ist, dass die angegebene Kapazität eben häufig nicht erreicht wird. 

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man für 16€ eine gute Powerbank mit dieser Kapazität bekommt.


----------



## cryon1c (30. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Hast du geschaut, ob die tatsächliche Kapazität auch der angegebenen entspricht? Bei 20.000 mAh müsste ich mein Handy 5 mal komplett aufladen können. Das, was der User über dir bemängelt, ist, dass die angegebene Kapazität eben häufig nicht erreicht wird.
> 
> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man für 16€ eine gute Powerbank mit dieser Kapazität bekommt.



Meine schafft das S9+ (3500mAh) etwa 4x, mehr hab ich nicht getestet. Das ganze mit QC3.0 - also etwa das was es leisten soll. Die 20.000 kriegt man da nie alle raus, schon gar nicht mit QC3.0 aktiv.
Das ist die Selectec HYT-Q3 (google linkt dich zu Amazon wo das Teil nicht mehr lieferbar ist). Leute bemängeln da Wackelkontakte und das sie nicht robust ist - richtig, die ist nicht rugged, die ist nicht dafür gedacht getreten zu werden. 
Aber die leistet was die soll, sie ist auch alles andere als leicht mit knapp 700g glaub ich. Die hat bislang paar Jahre überlebt. Aber ich weiß das kann Glück oder Pech sein, 1 von 10 kriegt halt n Montagsmodell das die Hufe hochmacht oder schlimmer noch - rumspinnt und den Besitzer lange ärgert anstatt einfach zu sterben.


----------



## Andregee (30. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Hast du geschaut, ob die tatsächliche Kapazität auch der angegebenen entspricht? Bei 20.000 mAh müsste ich mein Handy 5 mal komplett aufladen können. Das, was der User über dir bemängelt, ist, dass die angegebene Kapazität eben häufig nicht erreicht wird.
> 
> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man für 16€ eine gute Powerbank mit dieser Kapazität bekommt.


Schon mal etwas von den Spannungswandlungsverlusten gehört? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. April 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von den Spannungswandlungsverlusten gehört?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Wie groß sollen die sein?


----------



## Andregee (30. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wie groß sollen die sein?



Wissen: Warum die Kapazitaet eurer USB-Powerbank so gering ist - Allround-PC.com

Warum eure Powerbank weniger Kapazitaet/mAh hat als angegeben



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth (23. Mai 2020)

Bis 25.05. 09.00 Uhr,

kostenlos auf Steam (dauerhaft erhalten)

Interkosmos (VR)


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2020)

Creative iRoar Go für 79,99€ @ creative.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Sound Blaster G3 gibts bei creative für nen 10er weniger.


----------



## Papa (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo und Glück auf
ich hab Dual Ultra-Fast M.2 mit PCIe Gen3 X4 aufen Brett (Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming)und such ne M2 SSD was für eine muss ich kaufen die auch passt ? (500-1000GB)
Danke


----------



## Stealth (8. Juni 2020)

Bis 09. Juni 19 Uhr kostenlos auf Steam.

The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day


----------



## Robbers (13. Juni 2020)

WD BLACK&#8482; SN750 NVMe&#8482; SSD 500 GB, 500 GB SSD

Angebot Saturn gaming deals 109,90
Amazon 89,90

Somit ist die Saturn angebot nicht wirklich eine.


----------



## xDave78 (18. Juni 2020)

Um sich jetzt noch ne PS4 für 399€ zu kaufen muss man glaube ich ganz schön verwirrt im Kopf sein


----------



## Stealth (18. Juni 2020)

Wird momentan auf Gog verschenkt, 

bis Freitag 19 Uhr.

Eye of the Beholder Trilogy


----------



## Stealth (19. Juni 2020)

bis zum 26. Juni um 8:59 Uhr auf Steam,  Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition, gratis (dauerhaft) erhalten.


----------



## sfc (29. Juni 2020)

Wer sich die Amazon-Karte holen will: Die Konditionen mit den Prozenten sind wirklich nicht schlecht, aber man sollte beim Vertragsabschluss unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Ratenzahlung abgeschaltet ist. Die ist nämlich voreingestellt und mit zehn Prozent Zinsen tatsächlich sehr happig.


----------



## Christoph1717 (30. Juni 2020)

bei dem neuen Notebook billiger outlet:
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte - 2x DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort für 374,99€ 
das sind gut 200€ mehr als die Karten damals neu gekostet haben...  bei anderen Karten sind die Preise nicht so schlimm daneben.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> bei dem neuen Notebook billiger outlet:
> ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte - 2x DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort für 374,99€



Das ist mal ein stolzer Preis für B-Ware. Was hat der erste Käufer damit angestellt, um sie derart aufzuwerten?
Vergoldet? Das Silizium mit Unobtainium angereichert?
Oder war der Erstkäufer ein Promi, der das Teil vor Rückgabe persönlich signiert hat?


----------



## Stealth (3. Juli 2020)

Bis zum 09.Juli um 19 Uhr ist noch Steam Summer Sale.

Es gibt einfach zuviele Games .


Aber trotzdem hier ein paar Beispiele, die ich erwähnenswert finde.


Westworld Awakening -67% 8,24€

Operation Warcade VR -75% 4,99€

Naked Sun -90% 0,81€

Overload -70% 7,49€


PS. :

Man muß es immer wieder erwähnen , 

CROTEAM VR BUNDLE -93% 13,85€


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juli 2020)

Hoffe, es ist okay, wenn ich eine kurze Anmerkung teile:

Selbst wenn zur Abholung bestellte Ware bei Mediamarkt auf Lager ist, dauert es komischerweise mindestens 2 Tage, bis man seine Bestellung abholen darf.
In Anbetracht dessen, dass das Produkt bei der Konkurrenz allerspätestens 2 Tage später bereits an der Tür empfangen werden kann, besteht da durchaus Verbesserungspotenzial.  

Das schreibe ich übrigens, weil ich bei gleichem Preis natürlich lieber den heimischen Konzern unterstütze.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hoffe, es ist okay, wenn ich eine kurze Anmerkung teile:
> 
> Selbst wenn zur Abholung bestellte Ware bei Mediamarkt auf Lager ist, dauert es komischerweise mindestens 2 Tage, bis man seine Bestellung abholen darf.
> In Anbetracht dessen, dass das Produkt bei der Konkurrenz allerspätestens 2 Tage später bereits an der Tür empfangen werden kann, besteht da durchaus Verbesserungspotenzial.
> ...



Saturn schafft das in ner Stunde. 

Trotzdem ewig lang - was brauchen die ne Stunde um Ware im Lager als bestellt zu markieren?

Cyberport schafft es in Minuten.

Hab schon auf dem Weg dahin was bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt, bin 10min später angekommen und das Teil abgeholt, wozu nur mein Smartphone nötig war.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2020)

Lagernd bei MM und lagernd im konkreten Laden sind halt zwei paar Schuhe.
Wenn das Zeug erstmal aus dem Zentrallager zur gewünschten Filiale muss ist der Postweg genau so lang wie wenn man nach Hause bestellt. Vor der weiten Verbreitung von Packstationen war das halt für viele trotzdem eine brauchbare Option damit das Paket nicht auf Irrwege gelangt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juli 2020)

Nein, es ist ein Artikel, der genau in dieser Filiale auf Lager ist. Genau deswegen habe ich MM in Mülheim Dümpten statt in Düsseldorf ausgewählt. 

Ich habe gegen Donnerstag Mittag bestellt und warte immer noch darauf, dass ich es abholen kann. Ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal, dass es so lange dauert.

Amazon hätte gestern bereits ausgeliefert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Saturn schafft das in ner Stunde.
> 
> Trotzdem ewig lang - was brauchen die ne Stunde um Ware im Lager als bestellt zu markieren?
> 
> ...


Cyberport schafft es lagernde Ware selbst nach 2 Wochen nicht auszuliefern


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Cyberport schafft es lagernde Ware selbst nach 2 Wochen nicht auszuliefern



Keine Ahnung was du da angestellt hast, aber Cyberport ist noch einer der wenigen Elektronikhändler die RICHTIG schnell sind. Ab und an nutze ich sogar deren "Eilt!"-3h Kurierdienst, kostet 15€ aber selbst in den Laden eiern kostet halt ne Stunde. 
Da haste was richtig schlimmes angestellt wenn sie seit 2 Wochen dir nix zusenden wollen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Juli 2020)

Ja. Ich hab Ware bestellt, die sofort lieferbar war.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja. Ich hab Ware bestellt, die sofort lieferbar war.



Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert?
Also bis vor ein paar Jahren war es so, dass Saturn / MM generell bei einer Online-Bestellung den Artikel von einem Zentrallager angeliefert bekommen haben. Und das dauert dann eben 1-2 Tage.
Inzwischen hoffe ich aber, dass das geändert wurde. So eine Vorgehensweise war damals schon nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juli 2020)

edit: erledigt


----------



## fipS09 (20. Juli 2020)

Also bei Saturn konnte ich letztens mein Iron Man VR Bundle das ich Abends spät bestellt habe am nächsten Morgen abholen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juli 2020)

Möchte meine hier geäußerte Kritik widerrufen. Merkwürdigerweise landete die Abholbestätigung im Spam, die Bestellbestätigung komischerweise nicht.
GMX...


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Juli 2020)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert?
> Also bis vor ein paar Jahren war es so, dass Saturn / MM generell bei einer Online-Bestellung den Artikel von einem Zentrallager angeliefert bekommen haben. Und das dauert dann eben 1-2 Tage.
> Inzwischen hoffe ich aber, dass das geändert wurde. So eine Vorgehensweise war damals schon nicht zeitgemäß.


Bei Cyberport? Hab nach einer Woche storniert. Bzw es versucht. Nach einer weiteren Woche kam wieder eine Mail das sich die abewgeölung weiter verzögert. Und nach einer Woche noch mal eine Mail. Nach einer weiteren Woche kam dann ein Brief, die mir die Stornierung endlich bestätigte.


----------



## HisN (24. August 2020)

-84%
        Serious Sam: The First Encounter auf GOG.COM

Serious Sam zur Zeit als Giveaway bei GOG für Umme 
Noch 45h


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2020)

Bei Square direkt gibt es gerade LiS2 für 8€
Life is Strange 2 - Complete Season [PC Download] | Square Enix Store


----------



## Stealth (26. August 2020)

Magrunner: Dark Pulse

bis zum 27. Aug. um 19:00 Uhr.

Auf Steam "kostenlos". 

Es gelten einige Einschränkungen. (???)


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. August 2020)

Stealth schrieb:


> Magrunner: Dark Pulse
> 
> bis zum 27. Aug. um 19:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Stückzahl ist begrenzt, außerdem gibt es keine Sammelkarten.


----------



## Stealth (26. August 2020)

Ah, ok.  Danke


----------



## Astra-Coupe (5. September 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es der Samsung wieder in die Deals-Liste geschafft hat als lieferbar (Samsung C49RG94SSU 124,20 cm Curved Gaming Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer) aber momentan sagt die Seite "Lieferbar in 1-2 Monaten" und ich habe schon vor knapp einer Woche bestellt während ich nach wie vor keinen zugesagten Liefertermin habe.  Wer diesen Monitor haben will, sollte definitiv mehr Geduld mitbringen als ich üblicherweise habe.


----------



## slasher (24. September 2020)

Wieso taucht die  PNY Geforce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming Epic-X RGB Triple Fan  für sage und schreibe 959,-€ hier als "Schnäppchen" auf?


----------



## AndyS (24. September 2020)

Soweit ich das überblicke, ist es momentaner Bestpreis für eine derzeit bestellbare RTX 3080 oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MOD6699 (24. September 2020)

959 Euro sind aber keine 699 Euro.... :kappa:


----------



## hRy1337 (24. September 2020)

Bei 1789€ von einem Schnäppchen zu sprechen...naja.


----------



## trigger831 (12. Oktober 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Alternate für Windows 10 und den Zusammenbau trotz Rabattaktion über 240 Euro haben wollen?


----------



## takan (12. Oktober 2020)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass Alternate für Windows 10 und den Zusammenbau trotz Rabattaktion über 240 Euro haben wollen?



pcgh computer sind mit win 10 und zusammbau bei 400€ ist also ein schnapper.


----------



## SFT-GSG (15. Oktober 2020)

Ernsthaft, gebrauchte Headsets bei Amazon (Razor Kraken x gaming für 36€) als bestpreis zu bewerben. Ihr habt doch einen an der waffel. Was kommt als nächstes? Ebay Kleinanzeigen? Kontrolliert ihr auch was ihr da Postet?


----------



## AndyS (16. Oktober 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, gebrauchte Headsets bei Amazon (Razor Kraken x gaming für 36€) als bestpreis zu bewerben. Ihr habt doch einen an der waffel. Was kommt als nächstes? Ebay Kleinanzeigen? Kontrolliert ihr auch was ihr da Postet?


Preise und Verfügbarkeit können sich bekanntermaßen jederzeit ändern. Natürlich überprüfen wir die Schnäppchenführer-Einträge regelmäßig. Nehm es uns aber bitte nicht übel, dass wir nicht alle Schnäppchenführer-Einträge JEDERZEIT überprüfen können. Die Aktualität holt uns da leider manchmal ein.


----------



## Pitzah (27. Oktober 2020)

Also die nicht lieferbare 3090 FTW3 für 2149€ würde ich nicht gerade ein "Schnäppchen" nennen...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Oktober 2020)

also so ne externe Western Digital 12TB für 180 ocken ist schon nice. ob ich mir da einfach zwei von kaufe und in den NAS packe? Oder sind da auch nur zweix6TB verbaut, weiss man das?
​


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Titel: "Schnäppchen"

Es folgt eine Auflistung von 3070ern für 800€.

Kannste dir nich ausdenken


----------



## B00ya (29. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Titel: "Schnäppchen"
> 
> Es folgt eine Auflistung von 3070ern für 800€.
> 
> Kannste dir nich ausdenken



Lacher vorm Herren ... UVP 500 ... Schnäppchen ... wuuuut


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (2. November 2020)

Schnäppchen: 1849 Euro teure 3090


----------



## SoldierShredder (2. November 2020)

Welches Genie ist auf die Idee gekommen, in einer Schnäppchen-Liste überhaupt eine RTX 3090 zu listen? Wo bleiben denn dann die Maseratis und Ferraris im Angebot?! 

Aber mal ernsthaft:
Vl weniger eure Affiliate-Links (besonders in Verbindung mti RTX 3000-Karten!!!) gedankenlos reinkopieren und stattdessen eine gesäuberte, "echte" Schnäppchen-Übersicht bieten! Verstehe sowas nicht...guckt da keiner mit Menschen-/Hausverstand bei euch bei solchen Inhalten mal drüber? 

Erst letztens mit diesem sinnfreien PCGH-PC-Artikel mit nicht verfügbarer (RTX 3000)-Hardware hattet ihr wieder den Vogel abgeschossen....jetzt wieder so eine Aktion. Wer ist für diesen Mist verantwortlich? Oder habt ihr eine Werbeklausel mit Nvidia unterschrieben? Langsam wirds echt strange mit euch...


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> also so ne externe Western Digital 12TB für 180 ocken ist schon nice. ob ich mir da einfach zwei von kaufe und in den NAS packe? Oder sind da auch nur zweix6TB verbaut, weiss man das?


Da wird schon eine HDD mit 12 verbaut sein, bei dem Preis allerdings mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine mit SMR. Das nimmt nicht jedes NAS.

Aber falls doch und wenn stark nachlassende Transferraten bei größeren Kopiervorgängen und der Garantieverlust kein Problem sind, wäre das durchaus so machbar.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. November 2020)

ich mach mit dem ding kaum was. daten sicher ablegen, ab und an mal videos aus der konserve. hab derzeit zwei 2x4TB verbaut (Raid 0, oder was ist das SHR bei Synology?) und es wird langsam eng. ich lauer auch schon seit monaten auf das momentum, wenn es an der zeit ist aktiv zu werden. 
zum glück ist das mit dem erweitern bei den dingern easy going, so dass ich mir im zweifelsfall auch erstmal nur eine -aber dafür qualitativ bessere- platte kaufen kann und die zweite später dazustecke. ^^


----------



## PrayForParis (7. November 2020)

Heute nen Asus Strix E X570 für 200€ im Media Markt in den Borsighallen/Berlin bekommen, aufgrund eines defekten Preisschildes.


----------



## reinhardrudi (16. November 2020)

bei Amazon die RTX 3080 nur 1999,99euro
ASUS TUF GeForce RTX 3080​
voll das Schnäppchen


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. November 2020)

WD Black SN850 PCIe-4.0-SSD 1TB, M.2 NVME   mit 130,01€

Maaaaan Leute, ich mach mir schon die Hose nass und dann ist es nur die 500 GB Variante


----------



## AndyS (16. November 2020)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> WD Black SN850 PCIe-4.0-SSD 1TB, M.2 NVME   mit 130,01€
> 
> Maaaaan Leute, ich mach mir schon die Hose nass und dann ist es nur die 500 GB Variante


Sorry für die feuchte Buxe, da war wohl Wunsch Vater des Gedankens.   Habs korrigiert.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. November 2020)

Wenn das nicht Schnäppchen sind


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2020)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht Schnäppchen sind


Wieso, man kann doch Preisvorschläge machen, die man für realistischer hält?
Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen dabei sogar richtig nette Gespräche zustande und es entstehen Freundschaften für's ganze Leben!


----------



## Stealth (17. November 2020)

Absolut günstig 

Humble Fall VR Bundle

Für 14,49 Euro

A-Tech Cybernetic

Archangel: Hellfire - Fully Loaded

Killing Floor Incursion

Raw Data

I Expect You To Die

Creed: Rise to Glory

The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners

Zero Caliber VR

Und wie mir ein netter Computerbase VR-User mitteilte, kann man das Bundle sogar ohne  Anmeldung erwerben.

Habe es ausprobiert, und es funktioniert.

PS. :
Noch ca. 7 Tage und 19 Stunden verfügbar.


----------



## onkel-foehn (19. November 2020)

SCHNÄPPCHEN ?!?
Ja Nee is klar, ne RTX 3080 für über 900 €uronen (UVP 699) …     

MfG Föhn.


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2020)

Ich hab sie bei uns nicht gefunden, aber da es trotzdem sehr gute Angebote sind:





__





						[Media Markt] Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA SSD (3D-NAND TLC, R550/W520, 1GB LPDD Cache, V-NAND v4) MZ-76E1T0B | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de
				




Die Samsung Evo 860 1TB gibts auch bei Amazon für 86,76€

Sandisk Ultra 2TB SSD für 128€ (~120€ mit Shoop)

Und von Shoop gibts 5€ +2% Cashback bei Mediamarkt.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. November 2020)

Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB für 98,45€ bei Amazon, Media Markt und Saturn.
Da hab ich Ja gesagt.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. November 2020)

Schnäppchen für 500€+


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2020)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Schnäppchen für 500€+


Das scheint ein guter, solider Karton zu sein. Und bunt bedruckt obendrein. Ich denke, er ist den Preis wert!


----------



## Aysem (27. November 2020)

Samsung Evo 970 1TB für 89,99€









						Samsung »970 EVO Plus NVMe™ M.2 SSD« interne SSD (250 GB) 3500 MB/S Lesegeschwindigkeit, 3300 MB/S Schreibgeschwindigkeit online kaufen | OTTO
					

Samsung »970 EVO Plus NVMe™ M.2 SSD« interne SSD (250 GB) 3500 MB/S Lesegeschwindigkeit, 3300 MB/S Schreibgeschwindigkeit ab 67,44€ bei OTTO




					www.otto.de


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2020)

Hab mir vorgestern nen Samsung gq55q82t für 800 Euro geschossen ABSOLUTER toppreis!


----------



## x1337x (3. Dezember 2020)

Eine 399€ GPU für 619€, ein wahres Schnäppchen!


----------



## Benji21 (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich konnte jetzt einen 5800x bei notebooksbilliger für 519 Euro ergattern, immerhin näher an der UVP als alle anderen verfügbaren Angebote...   

Jetzt steht nur noch das F5 Battle um die 6900XT an!


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Dezember 2020)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt einen 5800x bei notebooksbilliger für 519 Euro ergattern, immerhin näher an der UVP als alle anderen verfügbaren Angebote...
> 
> Jetzt steht nur noch das F5 Battle um die 6900XT an!


Für 419€ hättest du bereits einen 3900X bekommen. Hatte auch überlegt, aber 519€ passen da einfach nicht.


----------



## Benji21 (6. Dezember 2020)

@Leonidas_I naja, knappe 70 Euro über der UVP. Das geht im Vergleich eigentlich noch wenn man sich die Preise im Schnitt anschaut.


----------



## paladin60 (7. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir grad https://www.amazon.de/dp/B075JGKX59...halspre03-21&ascsubtag=aooDOxs4gamN2aQGvJgv0Q gegönnt, für 459,80 € ein echt gutes Angebot.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2020)

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X für 468,90€
https://www.alza.de/amd-ryzen-7-5800x-d6205103.htm


----------



## MrDanielVie (4. Januar 2021)

Eine RTX 3080 für 1099 unter Schnäppchen einzuordnen grenzt schon an eine Frechheit und lässt mich an die Objektivität dieses Magazin leicht zweifeln.

Das sind 400 € Aufpreis zur UVP der FE. Ok gut Custommodel und Top Model aber 400 Euro? Alles Schwindel von NVidia gewesen mit den 699€.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. Januar 2021)

@MrDanielVie nun als Allgemeines Schnäppchen ist die Karte wohl nicht einzustufen, aber im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Preisen ist sie es schon (leider)


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2021)

---


----------



## projectneo (21. Januar 2021)

Also Info für alle, es gibt bei Cyberport aktuell die Crucial P1 2TB NVME aktuell für 150€. Es ist zwar keine High-End SSD aber für den Preis dennoch unschlagbar!


----------



## DAU_0815 (8. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Sonderangebote im MindStar
					

Auf MindStar findest Du kurzzeitig sehr stark reduzierte Artikel aus allen Produktkategorien. Der richtige Platz um Schnäppchen zu machen! Erfahre hier mehr




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Ganjafield (24. Februar 2021)

Das
SteelSeries »Arctis Pro + GameDAC White«​ist heute auf jedenfall kein Schnäpchen.
Angeblicher Schnäppchenpreis heute bei Otto 212,22 EUR
Und hier der Preisverlauf der letzten 3 Monate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach kommen noch nen Haufen PlayStation 5 oder Bundles die alle ausverkauft sind. Danach kommen noch Grafikkartenangebote die alle ausverkauft oder unbezahlbar sind.
Leider kann ich mit allen Schnäppchen nix anfagen, weil es Keine sind oder die Ware war von Anfang an nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Shinchyko (17. März 2021)

Intel Corei5 9400F für 89€ statt 124€ im Mindstar









						Intel Core i5 9400F 6x 2.90GHz So. 1151 TRAY - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de
					

INTEL Desktop von Intel | Intel Core i5 9400F 6x 2.90GHz So. 1151 TRAY :: Verfügbar :: über 390 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2021)

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X für 399€:
https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## Nosi (23. März 2021)

und wo gibts den LG für 319?


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2021)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 für 155€ inkl. Versand:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-3600-6x-3-60GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1313643.html


----------



## 4thVariety (19. April 2021)

Positiv: ich hab noch nie vorher 20 Stück auf einmal bei einem Anbieter gesehen

Negativ: die Mehrwertsteuer fehlt und ruiniert eindeutig den Preis. Oder sind es die 3€ Versandkosten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkel-foehn (7. Mai 2021)

Das nenne ich ein Schnäppchen !





__





						Neckermann
					

Neckermann geht, aber die Auswahl bleibt! Finde deine neuen Möbel, Klamotten & Technick-Gadgets bei OTTO » Top Service ✔ Top Marken ✔ Aktuelle Trends ✔ » Jetzt shoppen!




					www.neckermann.de
				




65 Zoll OLED  UHD  120 Hz  statt 2799 nur 1699 €

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Christoph1717 (22. Mai 2021)

ich hatte ein kleiner Problem mit dem Gratis Spiel von GamesPlanet. 
Habe ein Spiel für 8€ gekauft und der Bestellung das "Call of Juarez Bound in Blood" mit Gutscheincode hinzugefügt.
Bezahlt habe dann in Summe 10€, da ich das Call of Juarez Bound ein mal gratis und einmal für 2€ gekauft in der Liste hatte. Das Problem lies sich aber mit einem Klick auf "Erstatten" beheben....  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norisk699 (31. Mai 2021)

Sapperlot Potzblitz!  

5800X für 359 €... DAS ist mal eine Ansage. Krasser Preis für 8 sehr ordentliche Kerne, die auch exzellent zum Spielen geeignet sind.


----------



## Registrierzwang (18. Juni 2021)

Verstehe das nicht mit dem Rabatt für den Ryzen 7 5800X, das wird bei der Auktion erstmal nirgends angezeigt.
Geht das erst beim Bezahlen, und wenn ja, mit welcher Art von Bezahlung (Paypal sicherlich nicht) ?


----------



## onkel-foehn (24. August 2021)

Die 11900K für 519 € ein "Schnäppchen" ?!?
Für mich eher der RYZEN 5900X.  Ist 3 % schneller und just für 499 € käuflich erwerbbar.









						AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T, 3.70-4.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab € 364,75 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T, 3.70-4.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Kerne: 12 • Threads: 24 • Turbotakt: 4.80GHz • Basistakt: 3.70GHz… ✔ AMD ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




MfG Föhn.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. August 2021)

Battlefield V gibt es dank Prime Gaming aktuell geschenkt (Amazon Prime vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Herbststurm (25. August 2021)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Battlefield V gibt es dank Prime Gaming aktuell geschenkt (Amazon Prime vorausgesetzt)


Mein Prime ist abgelaufen und ich hab auch erstmal nicht vor das zu verlängern.

Im Keyshop hab ich das aber auch für 1.48€ bekommen ^^


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (25. August 2021)

Passend zur Gamescom ist bei Amazon die *Gaming Week* gestartet, mit vielen gemischten Angeboten, Software & Hardware, z.B. Battlefield 1, € 4,99 (Origin Code) oder The Saboteur, 1,99 € (Origin Code)


----------



## Ion (27. August 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon genannt wurde. Bei meinen privaten Suchen nach Schnappern ist mir dieses Board aufgefallen:

KLICK MICH

Angeblich bereits schon von 154,90€ auf 119,00€ heruntergesetzt und wer es mit 0%-Finanzierung (Code NBB25HARDWARE) kauft, bekommt noch mal einen Rabatt von 25€ ---> X570-Board für 94€. Das ist vllt. kein Highend-Asus-Schlagmichtot, aber für ein günstiges Setup mit einem Ryzen 5600X wäre es ein günstiger Einstieg in die AMD-Welt. Soweit ich das erkennen kann, wird das Board bis heute mit neuen BIOS versorgt und hat die meisten Anschlüsse, die man zum spielen "braucht". Den hässlich großen Chipsatz-Lütfer kann man sicher abschalten ^^

Edit: Das war übrigens Beitrag 6.666, holy moly my Lord ...


----------



## Ganjafield (10. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndyS (10. September 2021)

Danke, habs korrigiert.


----------



## cap82 (10. September 2021)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Das nenne ich ein Schnäppchen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gabs schonmal für 1545,-€ bei Saturn:

65 BX9


----------



## onkel-foehn (10. September 2021)

cap82 schrieb:


> Gabs schonmal für 1545,-€ bei Saturn:
> 
> 65 BX9


Jetzt (vor 5 Wochen) wurde es dieser (siehe Anhänge) ...

MfG Föhn.


----------



## BxBender (24. September 2021)

Die Grafikkarten bei Media Markt und Saturn sind gerade sehr günstig.
Einige Produkte sind stellenweise 30% günstiger als der Rest und gefühlt nahe dem UVP Preis.
Ne 3080 für 800, ne 3070 für unter 600, ne 3060 für unter 400.


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2021)

GünstigER als andere, aber immer noch schweineteuer. Grafikkarten haben aktuell in einem Schnäppchenthread absolut nichts verloren.

Mal kurz gerechnet, vor 10 Jahren hätte mich die Top GPU ca. 25-30% meines damaligen Nettolohns gekostet. Heute sind es über 40-50%.

Ich verdiene mittlerweile mehr als  das Doppelte.


----------



## BxBender (28. September 2021)

Die ganz tollen günstigen Notebooks von Saturn mit dem Win 11 Upgrade sind aber auch volle Grütze.
Welcher Mensch verkauft heutzutage Rechner mit 2 Kerne ohne SMT/HT?, Basistakt 1,1Ghz?
Das ist weniger, als man vor 10 Jahren gekauft hat oder hätte.
Wie alt ist Starcraft 2 eigentlich?
Da gab es schon die Diskussionen über 2 Kerner, dass die eigentlich schon nachteilig sind.
Und darauf soll man dann selber ein Upgrade auf Win 11 vornehmen?
Ich bitte euch!
Das ist Wegwerfware von der Stange.
Mit nahezu gleicher Ausstattung kam kürzlich ein Kollege an, sein 400 Euro Notebook war aber schon 10 Jahre alt.
Und er wollte da jetzt noch Win 10 draufknallen und wollte Tipps wegen dem kostenlosen Upgrade wissen, ob udn wie das noch geht.
Also Microsoft sollte da echt mal die Mindestanforderungen anheben, damit Großkonzerne nicht mehr einfach so einen Schrott an die gutgläubige Menschheit verteilen können.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen einen Ryzen 1800 aussperren, aber so ein Stück Bockmist lässt man einfach so zu? 
Ist ja fast schon eine Frechheit.
Mein Kollege würde mit diesem Ding dann auch in 5-10 Jahren wieder ankommen, wenn dann Win 12 raus kommt.
Und man stelle sich erst einmal vor, was passiert, wenn da jemand alles drauf installiert und jahrelang durchschleppt.
Schön mit extra Virenscanner, oder zwei. ^^
Kennt man alles.
Da gibt es Rechner, die Desktops sind voll, Windows Starts dauern eine Kaffeepause, Webseiten drehen Sanduhren, etc..
Aber hey, das Ding hat mal Anno irgendwann nur 300-500 Euro gekostet. ^^
Pfffff....


----------



## h_tobi (28. September 2021)

Tobi_Aktion: Kostenloses Win 11 Upgrade ohne Hardwarekauf.

Einfach keinen Rechner oder Laptop kaufen und trotzdem kostenlos von Win 10 auf Win 11 upgraden...


----------



## BxBender (28. September 2021)

cap82 schrieb:


> GünstigER als andere, aber immer noch schweineteuer. Grafikkarten haben aktuell in einem Schnäppchenthread absolut nichts verloren.
> 
> Mal kurz gerechnet, vor 10 Jahren hätte mich die Top GPU ca. 25-30% meines damaligen Nettolohns gekostet. Heute sind es über 40-50%.
> 
> Ich verdiene mittlerweile mehr als  das Doppelte.



Schnäppchen sind per se Waren, die man kurzzeitig äußerst günstig unterhalb der UVP und der jeweiligen gebräuchlichen Preisgestaltung beziehen kann.
Alles andere fällt unter den Begriff Wucher oder aber Preissenkung.
Leider betrifft Letzteres imemr mehr Produkte, die hier als "Schnäppchen" aufgeführt werden.
Ein schlechter Trend.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir beim Schnäppchen einer RX290 für 280 Euro noch auf die Lippen gebissen, jetzt sind verdrehte 820 Euro für so eine Oberklassenkarte nicht einmal auffindbar und würden als "Schnäppchen des Tages" in Nullkommanichts ausverkauft sein?
Unglaublich.
Also ich wäre auch voll dafür, dass man solche Wucherangebote gar nicht erst öffentlich bewirbt und somit Leute zu übertriebenen Geldausgaben verleitet.
Bei Gamern hat das so eine Wirkung, wie wenn man einem dicken Kind eine Tafel Schokolade vor die Nase hält und sagt: aber nicht sofort alles auf einmal essen, gleich gibts noch Mittagessen. ^^ ;-P


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. Oktober 2021)

Gerade wieder mal aus Neugier die "Schnäppchen" angeschaut. Und schon beim Ersten mal wieder enttäuscht.
Das ausgelobte Angebot bei Alternate für einen 5800X ist mal geschmeidige €20,- teurer, als bei MF.
Ja ne, klar. Superdeal...für Alternate.
Spart euch doch einfach den "Schnäppchenführer". Ach ne Werbung und so.
Gruß T.


----------



## BxBender (18. Oktober 2021)

Hat Media Markt extra wieder die Preise erhöht, um dann bei Abzug der Mehrwertsteuer nur leicht unter dem günstigsten Angebot der zahlreichen Konkurrenz zu liegen?
Bei dem Monitor, den ich letzte Woche noch bei Geizhals fast gekauft hätte, spare ich nun nur 20 Euro.
Da warte ich lieber bis zu den kommenden Black Friday, Monday hier und da und Halloween Lockangebotstagen vor Weihnachten, ob da noch was geht.


----------



## BxBender (18. Oktober 2021)

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX


 
MindStar Preis: € 269,-*

Alter Preis: € 289,-*


----------



## Cnopie (2. November 2021)

Bei Computeruniverse.net im "Tagesdeal"....also heute 02.11.2021
Seagate IronWolf ST4000VN008 4TB für 92,99€ (Geizhals & Idealo ab 94 €)


			https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/p/90667720
		

​


----------



## takan (13. November 2021)

80gb traffic in einem monat für 5€. da bekommste schon ne gbit flat im usenet. frage mich wieso usenext etc. die ganzen reseller es immer noch gibt.


----------



## Quake2008 (16. November 2021)

Wer eine PS5 Digital haben will sollte mal bei Alternate im Outlet schauen, 





__





						Elektronik & mehr online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop
					

Online einkaufen beim Testsieger: Mehrfacher Versender des Jahres, Sieger im Webshop-Test! Tolle Neuheiten & Bestseller, ausgezeichneter Service!




					www.alternate.de


----------



## Ishe (17. November 2021)

Bei mueller.de läuft seit wenigen Minuten die Warteschlange zur PS5. Wahrscheinlich mittlerweile aussichtslos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Edit]

Jau, wie erwartet nach der Warteschlange alle bereits vergriffen.


----------



## Thomas5010 (21. November 2021)

Es gibt kaum Schnäppchen.

Das einzige was wirklich lohnt sind SSD Produkte. 

Eine Samsung 980 Pro 1TB für 139€ ist ein guter Preis. Da habe ich zugeschlagen.

Was findet Ihr wirklich preiswert?


----------



## BxBender (22. November 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum Schnäppchen.
> 
> Das einzige was wirklich lohnt sind SSD Produkte.
> 
> ...



Kam gerade im Radio.
Experten habe eine zusätzliche 4% Preisdifferenz ausgerechnet.
Das Meiste wird ja wieder teurer gemacht, oder mit uralten UVP's verglichen, um dann 50% drankleben zu können.
Im Normalfall sind eher so 10-20% schon ein wirklich guter Deal, mehr sollte man auf keinen Fall erwarten dürfen.
Mein Arbeitskollege hat vor Kurzem einen TV für 749 im Angebot gekauft.
Jetzt wird der bei MM und Saturn als Megadeal für 699 mit weniger als die Hälfte vom UVP angepriesen.
Sind aber nicht einmal 10% weniger als man normal bekommen kann.
Das liegt also eher im normalen Einsparpotential, ist aber natürlich trotzem ein sehr gutes Angebot, so ist es nicht.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2021)

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X Boxed für 488,77€ inkl. Versand (Gutscheincode: CYBER1)
https://www.ebay.de/itm/403045309140?hash=item5dd75f5ad4:g:6RwAAOSwuGFhC5rh


----------



## BxBender (11. Dezember 2021)

Schnella, schnellaaaa. Da sind nur noch paar 2060 und sogar 3060 bei Mindfactory im Deal für 629 bzw. 699 Euro zu haben!


----------



## BxBender (15. Dezember 2021)

SCHNELL!!!

Bei Mindfactory, eine 1650, mit 4GB RAM, nur 300 Euro !!!

Oder eine 1660 Ti für schlappe 650, billiger geht (n)immer !!!

;-P


----------



## Norisk699 (22. Dezember 2021)

WQHD, 165 Hz, 32 Zoll, gutes Panel... was will man mehr?

Monitor  Iiyama G-Master GB3271QSU-B1   Aktuell 327,01 € inkl. Gutscheincode "LAMETTA" bei Ebay bzw. Alternate (auf Ebay vom Verkäufer Alternate)

Von Manuel Christa auf PCGH hier getestet:








						Iiyama GB3271QSU im Test: Preis-Leistungs-IPS in 32 Zoll
					

Ein neuer Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung, 165 Hz auf 32 Zoll klingt nun nicht gerade innovativ, denn solche Panels gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Link zum Angebot:









						iiyama G-Master GB3271QSU-B1, Gaming-Monitor, 80 cm (32"), schwarz  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie iiyama G-Master GB3271QSU-B1, Gaming-Monitor, 80 cm (32"), schwarz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Mit Gutscheincode "LAMETTA" werden vom Preis 10% abgezogen und der Endpreis beträgt dann bei kostenloser Lieferung 327,01 €.

*DAS ist doch mal ein Preis!*


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Januar 2022)

> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X   442€ (Bestpreis)


Wo gibt es den für 442€?


----------



## Thomas5010 (16. Januar 2022)

Selbst eine 3070 für 939€ findet kaum Abnehmer. Diese ist bei Mindfactory seit gestern immer noch reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Januar 2022)

Razer Tarok Essentials für 111€








						RAZER Gaming-Stuhl »Tarok Essentials« online kaufen | OTTO
					

RAZER Gaming-Stuhl »Tarok Essentials« für 209,00€. Gepolsterte 3D-Armlehnen, XL 60mm PU bedeckte Druckentlastungsräder bei OTTO




					www.otto.de
				



Mit Gutscheincode 82222 als *Neukunde* noch weniger.


----------



## Peter-Pe (27. Januar 2022)

2350 € für ne Consumer Grafikkarte. Ich glaubs langsam nicht mehr. Ne Quadro hat früher die Hälfte gekostet. Wow


----------



## Ganjafield (7. Februar 2022)

Es scheint eine neue Grafikkarte zu existieren.
Die Kartell-Kooperation zwischen AMD und Nvidia trägt neue Früchte und präsentiert die
RTX 6690 XT mit 16GB Vram
Der Release ist laut PCGH Werbung schon heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaetor (7. Februar 2022)

Ja, lol, ich erst "Ja, der Preis ist recht hoch aber noch nahe der UVP einer Custom", im nächsten Moment erstmal am überlegen was ist das überhaupt für eine Karte, totale Irritation bis mir klar wurde, da ist mächtig was schief gelaufen!


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Februar 2022)

Ist schon wieder eine geistige Vermischung aus neu, alt und eventuell zukünftiger GPU's.
Eine AMD HD 6990 gab es, eine Nvidia GTX 690 auch, mit jeweils zwei GPU's auf der Platine!
Mal sehen, ob sich einer der beiden Akteure nochmals dafür entscheidet.
Bei den CPU's klappt es zumindest bei AMD bisher sehr gut und wenn AMD bei den GPU's ebenfalls die CPU-Technik adaptiert, gibts das nochmal, aber dann in der GPU vollintegriert.
Man könnte zumindest von einem jeweiligen Zahlendreher ausgehen, jedoch sind die Buchstaben auch ein gewisser Salat.
Ansonsten ist "copy and past" kläglich gescheitert im Bezug zu den aktuellen GPU's.
... oder ist die China-Tastatur vom jahrelangen Gebrauch defekt, bzw. hat die ein Virus befallen, wobei die Buchstaben und Zahlen in der Zuordnung vertauscht werden?

Übrigens war's letztens noch richtig geschrieben als RX 6900XT!

Mal ehrlich, wer liest immer seine Offenbarungen gegen?
Ich meistens erst drei Tage später und hab dann noch genug Korrekturen zu machen.
Im New's-Bereich bleibt leider selten die Zeit dafür!


----------



## snoooc (8. Februar 2022)

20% auf Roccat Produkte bei Saturn. Zumindest Hamburg Altstadt.


----------



## bath92 (12. Februar 2022)

RX 6800 (non-XT) für 979€ (nach Gutscheinabzug) direkt von Asus via Ebay


----------



## Dirty87Harry (16. Februar 2022)

0
Daily Deals ••• Samsung SSD 1TB (PS5-kompatibel) 149€ ••• Für kurze Zeit: Dear Esther gratis bei Steam ••• Acer Gaming-Monitore zu Bestpreisen ••• MindStar (u.a. MSI RX 6700 XT 16GB 1.379............. !!!Fehler!!!​
16GB MSI Radeon RX 6900XT GAMING X TRIO (Retail)

MindStar Preis:€ 1.379,-*


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. Februar 2022)

Im "Schnäppchenführer" wird auf ein Abgebot von Mindfactory verwiesen "u.a. RX 6800XT für €999,-"
Hätte ich sofort geklickt, aber es ist "nur" eine 6800 non-XT. Die günstigste XT geht mit €1.159,- los.
Gruß T.


----------



## niedo (17. Februar 2022)

genau dasselbe 6800XT wo bitte ist dieses Schnäppchen, volle ver.....


----------



## Quake2008 (28. Februar 2022)

Der 5900x ist nicht im Angebot sondern 5950x.


----------



## TerminatorSR (10. März 2022)

Vor der PS5 Bestellung über den o2 Vertrag kann ich nur eindringlichst warnen:
Habe ich Ende Januar auch abgeschlossen und bis heute keine PS5 erhalten.
Und da die Bestellung aufgeteilt wird in einen Auftrag Mobilfunk und das Gerät separat kommt ihr nach über 2 Wochen Wartezeit dann nicht mehr raus aus dem Mobilfunk Vertrag. Ist ganz große Kundenverarsche nur um Mobilfunkverträge abzuschliessen, ob und wann ihr jemals Eure versprochene PS5 erhaltet steht in den Sternen - ich übergebe den Fall jetzt an einen Rechtsanwalt


----------



## AbuMegatron (10. März 2022)

TerminatorSR schrieb:


> Vor der PS5 Bestellung über den o2 Vertrag kann ich nur eindringlichst warnen:
> Habe ich Ende Januar auch abgeschlossen und bis heute keine PS5 erhalten.
> Und da die Bestellung aufgeteilt wird in einen Auftrag Mobilfunk und das Gerät separat kommt ihr nach über 2 Wochen Wartezeit dann nicht mehr raus aus dem Mobilfunk Vertrag. Ist ganz große Kundenverarsche nur um Mobilfunkverträge abzuschliessen, ob und wann ihr jemals Eure versprochene PS5 erhaltet steht in den Sternen - ich übergebe den Fall jetzt an einen Rechtsanwalt



OK, halte uns bzw. Gerne auch mich per PN auf dem laufenden. 

Hab nen ähnlichen Fall gerade beim Samsung Tarif Shop hab da nen Telekom Vertrag abgeschlossen (gabs nen Tablet dazu) Vertrag läuft jetzt schon locker 6 Monate.. Nach ca. 4 Monaten kam keine vertrösten mehr sondern eine Stornierung des Gerätes (lol?) hab paar fristen gesetzt usw. Brachte alles nicht... Mahnverfahren wurde eingeleitet mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Quake2008 (12. März 2022)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> OK, halte uns bzw. Gerne auch mich per PN auf dem laufenden.
> 
> Hab nen ähnlichen Fall gerade beim Samsung Tarif Shop hab da nen Telekom Vertrag abgeschlossen (gabs nen Tablet dazu) Vertrag läuft jetzt schon locker 6 Monate.. Nach ca. 4 Monaten kam keine vertrösten mehr sondern eine Stornierung des Gerätes (lol?) hab paar fristen gesetzt usw. Brachte alles nicht... Mahnverfahren wurde eingeleitet mal sehen was passiert.




Habs auch nicht über O2 sondern einam über Mediamarkt und danach Debitel gemacht. Mediamarkt war sogar 10 Euro günstiger.


----------



## AbuMegatron (12. März 2022)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Habs auch nicht über O2 sondern einam über Mediamarkt und danach Debitel gemacht. Mediamarkt war sogar 10 Euro günstiger.



Verstehe, hat Media Markt den mittlerweile geliefert? Oder wer muss dir die ps5 zukommen lassen?


----------



## Quake2008 (13. März 2022)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Verstehe, hat Media Markt den mittlerweile geliefert? Oder wer muss dir die ps5 zukommen lassen?


Die waren alle nach 2 Tagen bei mir die von Mediamarkt erhaltene PS5 hatte leider die alte Revision, Spulenfiepen und einen eiernden Lüfter. Ging somit zurück. Die von Debitel hatte einen auffälligen Lüfter konnte ich aber mit gummi Ringen reduzieren. Auch hier war der Lüfter nicht rund sondern eierte rum.


----------



## AbuMegatron (13. März 2022)

@Quake2008 haha wir reden aneinander vorbei bzw. Seh ich gerade das ich bei meinem ersten post an @TerminatorSR gerichtet war xD

Du hast deine Ware ja bekommen... Ich und der terminator anscheinend nicht (Das ich sowas mal sagen würde...)


----------



## Thomas5010 (17. März 2022)

Die angebotenen Grafikkarten sind meist nur vor Palit oder Gainward. Ganz ehrlich: Ich bezahlen nicht viele hundert Euro für ein Produkt bei dem ich im Schadensfall völlig alleine gelassen werde.


----------



## Berserkervmax (23. März 2022)

Wer bei 1300€  von "günstiger GPU" spricht hat jenden bezug zum Geld verloren


----------



## takan (24. März 2022)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Wer bei 1300€  von "günstiger GPU" spricht hat jenden bezug zum Geld verloren


für clickbait reicht es, hat bei dir und mir geklappt.


----------



## noghry (17. April 2022)

https://preis.hits.de/63778.html?rid=24
		


da gibt es ja die RX 6900 XT mal endlich zur UVP


----------



## bakerman72 (27. April 2022)

Playstation4Pro läuft gottseidank noch anstandslos.


----------



## Zecke01 (29. April 2022)

Wusste gar nicht das es schon eine "Gigabyte RTX 38080 Ti 12GB" gibt 

Da ist wohl ein kleiner Tippfehler passiert


----------



## jostfun (5. Mai 2022)

PCIe mit NVIDIA + AMD (aktuelle Modelle): RX 6700 XT Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für PCIe mit NVIDIA + AMD (aktuelle Modelle): RX 6700 XT




					geizhals.de
				




war vor ca. 2 Wochen auch bereits bei 599€


----------



## JackA (6. Mai 2022)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Günstig wie nie, nachgesehen, direkt günstigere Preise gefunden. Und nach wie vor über UVP. Günstig geht anders.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-6700-XT-SWFT309-GAMING--Retail-_1402058.html


----------



## PC-Jack (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo Leute,
Heute zum 1/2 bei Alternate gefunden:






						Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S V2, Soundkarte schwarz
					

Der Gaming DAC Pro S V2 macht aus gewöhnlichen Headsets und Kopfhörern spielend einfach leistungsstarke Soundsysteme. Eine zertifiziert-hochauflöse...




					www.alternate.de
				



Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S V2 für 14,99€​


----------



## -Neo- (12. Mai 2022)

Euch ist bewusst, dass dieser Notebooksbilliger Gutschein, der den 5900X von 419 auf 394 Euro purzeln lässt nur bei Finanzierung als Zahlungsart zieht oder? Steht auch so im Shop. Somit nix mit Bestpreis, den gibts nehme ich an immernoch bei Mindfactory


----------



## cradle6475 (18. Mai 2022)

bitte lasst dieses "günstig wie nie" weg. das ist einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## BxBender (20. Mai 2022)

über 600 Euro für 8GB 3070 Grafikkarten ist 2022 aber immer noch sehr teuer, meine 1080 hat damals keine 500 gekostet, wo liegen die 3080 derzeit?


cradle6475 schrieb:


> bitte lasst dieses "günstig wie nie" weg. das ist einfach nur lächerlich


Der Zeitpunkt ist halt "günstig wie nie", es täglich bei jedem Angebot hinschreiben zu können, da man ja von den wahnsinnsmäßig weit überteuerten Preisen ja auch mal wieder runterkommen muss. ^^
Unter normalen Bedingungen kann man es ja kaum verwenden, wenn es immer ein hoch und ab gibt. 
Aber du hast absolut Recht, es wird inflationär verwendet, es wirkt alles wie ein einmaliges Mega-Schnapperangebot, was so schnell nie wieder kommen wird.
Aber es scheint nachvollziehbar, da man vermutlich durch den Kauf über den Link einen kleinen Anteil an die Redaktion spendet.
Da ist ein Kauf dann ja jetzt weitaus sinniger, als wenn man das dann irgendwann in 8 Wochen nochmal 200 Euro billiger kauft. ^^


----------



## Registrierzwang (20. Mai 2022)

Notebooksbilliger "Gutscheincode" - auch für die Inno3D RTX 3070 - ist an bestimmte Bedingungen geknüpft (Finanzierung!), also trotz der unbedarften News-Meldung/Werbung daran denken...


----------



## AyC (27. Mai 2022)

Man muss sich nur mal die Mindfactory Mindstars  ("Angebote") anschauen...
3050 - 319€ - 20/21 Stück noch verfügbar
3070 - 689€ - 85/85 Stück noch verfügbar
3070 - 669€ - 57/60 Stück noch verfügbar
6800xt - 899€ - 50/60 Stück noch verfügbar

Die Nachfrage zu den Preisen scheint immer noch sehr gering zu sein.


----------



## GEChun (27. Mai 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal die Mindfactory Mindstars  ("Angebote") anschauen...
> 3050 - 319€ - 20/21 Stück noch verfügbar
> 3070 - 689€ - 85/85 Stück noch verfügbar
> 3070 - 669€ - 57/60 Stück noch verfügbar
> ...


Ist ja auch alles noch zu teuer...!


----------



## BxBender (3. Juni 2022)

meeegaaaaa.....zzzz

Zotac Geforce RTX 3080 12GB Gaming Trinity LHR 999€ (Bestpreis)

nur noch rund doppelt so teuer für eine 80er wie gedacht :-/

eigentlich sollte man doch davon ausgehen dürfen, dass kurz vorm Generationswechsel die Karten generell in der UVP dratsisch gesenkt werden, immerhin habe ich meine 1080 OC damals unter 500 Euro bezogen, da war schon Miningboom, die RX2900 ging bei Ebay in "Sekunden" für über 200 Euro weg, die hatte ich selber im Angebo für 288 bei Mindfactory geschossen gehabt.
Ja, so billig waren High-End Karten "damals", also vor wenigen Jahren, mal.

ich täschel meine 1080 und flüstere ihr liebevoll zu, dass sie noch mindestens ein Jahr durchhalten muss äh darf
das war mein teuester Aufrüstpreis ever udn ich musste mich echt dazu durchringen, mausert sich aber so langsam zum wahren Superschnäppchen ^^

teu, teu, teu! 


GEChun schrieb:


> Ist ja auch alles noch zu teuer...!


Wenn PCG(H) ständig sagt "so günstig wie nie" dann stimmt das auch, also sofort kaufen! zack zack,  hehe ^^ 


Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Wer bei 1300€  von "günstiger GPU" spricht hat jenden bezug zum Geld verloren


Der "Bezug" in Form von "Besitz" geht auch schon dadurch verloren, dass einem das Geld mittlerweile überall aus den Händen gerissen wird, egal wo man einkaufen geht oder Rechnungen bezahlen muss.
Man kann also schon gar keinen "Bezug" dazu aufbauen, weil es ja nicht mehr da ist, um damit dann auch "verantwortungsvoll" und "bewusst" umzugehen und es gezielt auszugeben.
Logische Erklärung, oder? hehe ^^ 


AyC schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal die Mindfactory Mindstars  ("Angebote") anschauen...
> 3050 - 319€ - 20/21 Stück noch verfügbar
> 3070 - 689€ - 85/85 Stück noch verfügbar
> 3070 - 669€ - 57/60 Stück noch verfügbar
> ...



Als ich damals noch öfters Hardware gekauft habe, waren solche Stückzahlen aber sowas von weg, da ging die grüne Verfügbarkeitsleiste manchmal gefühlt "in Echtzeit" runter.
Da galt es kaufen, ja, nein, jetzt oder nie.
Zu lange bei Geizhals geguckt und Tests/Reviews durchgelesen, schwupps hatte man vielleicht Pech und das Angebot war ausverkauft oder vorbei.
Ja, das waren noch Zeiten... ^^


----------



## Registrierzwang (15. Juni 2022)

Am 15.6. wird im "Daily Deals" Artikel (?) eine Gigabyte Radeon RX 6800 für 699 Euro bei Amazon aufgelistet. Folgt man den Link, sieht man aber, dass der Artikel keinen Preis hat/nicht geliefert werden kann. Hoffentlich kein Click-Bait-Versuch....


----------



## sterreich (15. Juni 2022)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Am 15.6. wird im "Daily Deals" Artikel (?) eine Gigabyte Radeon RX 6800 für 699 Euro bei Amazon aufgelistet. Folgt man den Link, sieht man aber, dass der Artikel keinen Preis hat/nicht geliefert werden kann. Hoffentlich kein Click-Bait-Versuch....


Dürfte korrigiert worden sein. Ist ein NBB Link.


----------



## BjornE (17. Juni 2022)

„Günstig wie nie“ ist falsch fast immer. Ist das ein neuer ? Oder wie alles als dämliche Frage hinstellen😅


----------



## KaneTM (23. Juni 2022)

Da guckt man tatsächlich mal in die Werbung... und ich denk so



> Grafikkarten zu Toppreisen (u. a. Palit RTX 3080 12GB für 899€,



WOW, 12GB 3080'er unter 900, krasses Ding. Mal gucken, ob lieferbar!

...und hey, tatsächlich eine auf Lager! 

...für 1.063,99?!?


----------



## alalcoolj (24. Juni 2022)

Der LG Monitor beim Media Markt ist doch WQHD und nicht UWQHD. Ist offenbar auch auf deren Seite falsch.


----------



## Christoph1717 (24. Juni 2022)

mindfactory.de hat teilweise seltsamme Angebote:
8GB Gigabyte GeForce *RTX 3050* Gaming OC GDDR6 2xHDMI 2xDP retail
nur* € 630,06** Lagernd | nur noch 1 St.   -> jetzt noch schnell zugreifen 

vergleichbare Karten links oder rechts daneben kosten etwar die Hälfte oder 300€ weniger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (28. Juni 2022)

Das PS5-Bundle bei myToys ist tatsächlich immer noch lieferbar. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, da könnte man sich die reine Konsole auch gleich bei einem Scalper kaufen. 

730 Euro. 500 Euro UVP die Konsole, also soll man 230 Euro für HFW und FIFA22 zusammen bezahlen. Man man man...

Hoffentlich bleiben solche Angebote in Zukunft auch lange bestehen ohne gleich weggekauft zu werden. Einfach nur frech.


----------



## kugelfaenger1983 (29. Juni 2022)

DIe Palit 3080ti für 1099€ ist bei Mindfactory aber "nur" eine 3080!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Juli 2022)

Ach ja: Bitte entfernt dieses "Günstig wie nie" aus Euren Angebotslinks! Ihr habt hier schon zigfach diesbezüglich Quatsch gepostet, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Manchmal hattet Ihr ein Angebot bis zu einen (!) Tag vor Eurem "Günstig wie nie" verlinkt, das eben diesen einen Tag vorher schon über einen Link von Euch günstiger war (teils beim gleichen Anbieter!)! Das ist dann schon peinlich und erweckt alles, nur keinen seriösen Eindruck.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Euer "Günstig wie nie" ist schlicht oft gelogen. Ihr verdient über Affiliate-Marketing, aber bitte nicht mit Lügen.


----------



## AyC (26. Juli 2022)

Solange in den News jeden Tag "günstig wie nie" stehen kann, muss das Angebot grundsätzlich einfach noch sehr viel zu teuer sein. Das ist jedenfalls meine Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## BxBender (28. Juli 2022)

Bei Mindfactory gehen einige überteuerte NVidia Grafikkarten mal wieder weg wie geschnitten Brot.
12GB 3080 für über 800 Euro ist gleich weg.
Und das sind die Gigabyte Dinger, die Firma schneidet bei PCGH in der Regel in Sachen Lautheit immer sehr schlecht ab.
Auch die 3090 verkauft sich mit 1400 Ocken mal wieder besser als eine 3050 oder 3060.
Also eines kann ich euch sagen:
bei den Preisen würde ich aber noch einige gratis Kilowattstunden obendrauf bekommen wollen, damit das später nicht zur Kostenfalle wird. ^^ ;-P
Aber echt jetzt, selbst wenn die neue 4090,80 und 70 erst Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen sollte, so würde ich im Zeitfenster von 6 Monaten vorher nicht mehr so hohe Preise dafür bezahlen wollen, schließlich geht dann mit Day 1 der Warenwert um den Leistungsunterschied sofort runter.
Von der 1000er zur 2000er Serie war das ja nicht so viel, vielleicht rund 35%, bei der 3000er sah das mit 65(?)% oder so schon ganz anders aus, und mit der 4000er könnte das vermutlich noch einmal höher liegen.
Durch höhere Kaufpreise wird das natürlich auch etwas abgefangen, aber wenn man sich vorstellt, dass dann eine kürzlich erworbene Karte durch eine neue Version abeglöst wird, die günstiger ist und in neuen Spielen vielleicht auch weitere Vorteile bietet und sei es nur nochmals etwas bessere Auslastung und damit Leistung, na dann ärgert man sich doch?
Daher würde ich jetzt nur kaufen, wenn es wirklich Schnäppchen in Bezug auf dem "was da wohl bald kommt" sind, und nicht nur wegen allgemein abgesenkten Überteuerungsaufpreisen.
Und wie gesagt, sind mal eben 100W mehr im System mit den Strompreisen und dem Aufruf der Einsparungen (siehe Regierungsaufruf zur Verbrauchs- und Kostenbremse) auch so eine Sache, wenn man sich das langfristig ausrechnet.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2022)

ZOTAC RTX 3080 TRINITY OC LHR 12GB für 799€ + 5,95€ Versandkosten
https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/p/90853472


----------



## sentinel1 (1. August 2022)

MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Ventus 3X 24G OC, 24GB GDDR6X = 1307€​








						MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Ventus 3X 24G OC ab € 1299,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Ventus 3X 24G OC ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 1x HDMI 2.1, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 - 24GB GDDR6X - Desktop • … ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 10G (Rev. 1.0), 10GB GDDR6X = 824€​








						GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 10G (Rev. 1.0) ab € 823,53 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 10G (Rev. 1.0) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 2x HDMI 2.1, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 - 10GB GDDR6X - Desktop • … ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Es wird langsam günstiger .


----------



## bisonigor (3. August 2022)

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/24GB-Inno3D-GeForce-RTX-3090-iChill-X3-GDDR6X-HDMI-3xDP_1417512.html
		

1030€


----------



## Ganjafield (9. August 2022)

BxBender schrieb:


> 12GB 3080 für über 800 Euro ist gleich weg.
> Und das sind die Gigabyte Dinger, die Firma schneidet bei PCGH in der Regel in Sachen Lautheit immer sehr schlecht ab.


Wenn du eine Zotac deneben hast dann kann die Gigabyte gefühlt kaum lauter sein. Vielleicht liegt es an der Tonfrequenz aber die wirkt subjektiv sehr laut.


----------



## AyC (26. August 2022)

Preise bleiben ziemlich oben... schaue immer nur auf die 3070 und die ist jetzt schon länger bei 600€.


----------



## Papa (31. August 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Zotac deneben hast dann kann die Gigabyte gefühlt kaum lauter sein. Vielleicht liegt es an der Tonfrequenz aber die wirkt subjektiv sehr laut.


Meine 3080 hat kein Spulenfiepen und  in 144p läuft sie sehr ruhig. Also Jungs und Mädels, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## Ganjafield (31. August 2022)

Papa schrieb:


> Meine 3080 hat kein Spulenfiepen und  in 144p läuft sie sehr ruhig. Also Jungs und Mädels, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


Ich rede von den schlechten Lüftern und nicht von den Spulen. Ab eine Drehzahl von über glaube 1200 U/min waren die von Zotac furchtbar. Wenn du daneben z.B. eine MSI 3080 ti Ventus laufen hast, weist du was das für ein Unterschied ist. Ähnlich wie 6 Zylinder Benziner vs. Diesel. Zumindest war es bei meinen Karten so. Gibt vielleicht auch eine Serienstreuung und Varianten mit schlechten und guten Lüftern.


----------



## Thomas5010 (31. August 2022)

"Inflationsausgleich bei Media Markt".

Ach, wie super! Media Markt meint es ja wirklich gut mit den Menschen. Ich bin gerührt.

Allerdings ist der Umgang mit den eigenen Mitarbeitern sehr fragwürdig, denn diese verdienen gerade mal 2100€ Brutto. Das Arbeitsverhältnis wird mit Jahresverträgen, so weit wie es der Gesetzgeber erlaubt, verlängert. Die Verkäufer können sich Kredite bei Bankinstituten somit gleich abschminken. Mehrere Verkäufer haben mir schon gesagt, dass die angeblichen Bonis für erreichte Ziele nicht eingehalten oder einfach verändert werden.

Solche Werbekampagnen sind mir unsympathisch. Einfach weil es sich um scheinheilige Kampagnen handeln.


----------



## Rorret666 (31. August 2022)

Irgendwie wird gar nix günstiger - habe mir vor ein paar Wochen bei Mindfactory meine Wunschkonfiguration in den Warenkorb gelegt(ohne GraKa) und sie dann ausgedruckt.
Mal eben nach den aktuellen Preisen dieser Hardware geschaut - ich bin entsetzt. Alles teuer, MB zb. (MSI Tomahawk B550) plus 25€, exakt der selbe Speicherriegel plus 15€ usw.....
Von "fallenden" Preisen bei GraKas brauch man garnicht erst anfangen. Also da bleib ich bei meiner ollen Möhre, die läuft nach wie vor und das was ich damit zocke, läuft auch noch einigermaßen, zwar geringe Quali aber was solls......so nicht liebe Shops - dann bleibt eben auf eurer teuren Ware sitzen!


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2022)

Das MSI Z690-A Pro im Angebot von Amazon heute gibts bei Mindfactory für 144€, das sind nochmal 22,39€ weniger:


			https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/MSI-PRO-Z690-A-DDR4-ATX-Intel-So-1700-DDR4--Retail-_1430013.html
		


Und 120er Silent Wings 4 highspeed für schlappe 15€:


			https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/120mm-be-quiet--SILENT-WINGS-4-PWM-high-speed_1459453.html


----------



## stuxcom (6. September 2022)

EVGA Z690 CLASSIFIED bei Amazon für unter 400€


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. September 2022)

Im Google Store gibt es heute 20% auf Hardware. Das kann sich lohnen, wenn man etwas Aktuelles kauft.
Bei Smartphones kann man zudem noch richtig sparen, weil Google aktuell hohe Beträge fürs Trade-In zahlt. Ein Pixel 3a in gutem Zustand gibt 220€ beispielsweise.


----------



## Bandicoot (13. September 2022)

Ich finds geil das sie selbst für 1200€ auf ner 3090ti hocken bleiben....
Die merkens nicht das für die Preise kaum wer kauft! 
Die PS5 gibts auch schon ewig, nirgens.
Mittlerweile müssten die doch mal nachkommen.


----------



## BxBender (14. September 2022)

Cool.
3060 Ti im "Abverkauf" als "Superschnäppchen" für 519 Euro.
1080 ohne Abverkauf für 489 Euro gekauft.
Das sind laut NVidia dank 3070, 3070 Ti und dann 3080 ja mittlerweile schon 3 Steps tiefer zum gleichen Preis.
Demnach bezahlt man in weiteren 5 Jahren dann schon 500 Euro für eine 3050, oder wie?
Entweder sind die preise einfach nur überteuert, oder man wird uns zukünftig weiterhin so extrem schlimm abschröpfen wollen?
Vielleicht sollten die die Art ihrer Produkte überdenken, ob man nicht wieder preisbewusstere Karten für Gamer herstellen sollte, die keine 2KG auf die Waage bringen, die dann günstiger sind, einfacher zu kühlen sind und auch im laufenden Betrieb keine Unsummen an Geld verprassen?


----------



## Snowhack (18. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 aktuelle echt Super Angebote RX 6900XT  ab 829€


----------



## _Jehuty_ (19. September 2022)

Für mich ist diese Woch das hier wirklich das günstigste was ich seit langem gesehen habe. 
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/as...rx+6900+xt+oc+grafikkarte+700446?nbbct=1002_5


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. September 2022)

Wo genau habt Ihr denn heute diesen Preis her?

Lian Li O11 Dynamic EVO Grau 159,90€ + 7,99€ Versand

Wenn ich den Link anklicke (weil ich das zu dem hier angegebenen Preis wirklich interessant fände), zeigt mir Caseking 189,90 Euro...


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. September 2022)

2TB SSD Fastro MS200 im Mondstar um 128EUR.
Mit DDR- und SLC Cache, 3500/3000 MB/s.
Gab schon vor 1 Woche diese Aktion, 600 Stk gingen in 24h weg.


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Oktober 2022)

Inno3D Geforce RTX 3090 Ti OC 24GB 1.999€ (günstig wie nie)  
Das soll wohl ein Witz sein, oder Abzocke wie nie 
Vergleichbare 3090Ti kosten etwa 1400€


----------



## wr2champ (5. Oktober 2022)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Inno3D Geforce RTX 3090 Ti OC 24GB 1.999€ (günstig wie nie)
> Das soll wohl ein Witz sein, oder Abzocke wie nie
> Vergleichbare 3090Ti kosten etwa 1400€


Bei mir sind's im Link 1.199€, und damit also deutlich niedriger als die 1.400€.


----------



## Nosi (21. Oktober 2022)

Die Switch war scheinbar ziemlich schnell weg, die gibts nicht mehr


----------



## XmuhX (21. Oktober 2022)

Nosi schrieb:


> Die Switch war scheinbar ziemlich schnell weg, die gibts nicht mehr


Kann ich bestätigen. 

Gestern Morgens direkt in den Warenkorb gepackt, auf der Arbeit für einige Minuten abgelenkt worden, und zack ausverkauft zu dem Preis!  Der Preis bleibt damit erstmal stabil! Hoffe allerdings noch auf ein Weihnachtsschnäppchen für die liebsten!


----------



## cap82 (25. Oktober 2022)

Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass der Samsung Monitor ein Schnäppchen ist???


----------



## LPFlexMan (25. Oktober 2022)

Der 5800X3D ist nicht mehr im Angebot…


----------



## BxBender (25. Oktober 2022)

werden die 6900er Karten schon wieder teurer verkauft? wir waren doch schon bei 2 Custom Designs auf 699 runter...


----------



## smcje (2. November 2022)

5800X3D wieder für 349 inkl. Versand bei Mindfactory


----------



## cap82 (2. November 2022)

Oh Mann die Pfoten jucken... 
Wäre nur blöd wenn am BF nochmal ein besseres Angebot kommt..
Könnte jetzt das alte MB und den 8700k für 230€ los werden.

Edit:
Also bei mir steht da noch 364,-€


----------



## wr2champ (2. November 2022)

cap82 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Also bei mir steht da noch 364,-€


Der niedrige Preis ist nur im MindStar.


----------



## Kentosama (2. November 2022)

Die Roccat Kone Pro Air würde ich mir für die angebotenen 49€ direkt holen. Aber natürlich kann ich diese nicht bestellen, da ich ja in Österreich wohne  gilt leider nur für Deutschland. In Österreich kostet sie 106,99€


----------



## Slipknot79 (2. November 2022)

Check dir eine deutsche Lieferadresse bei LogoiX.


----------



## takan (8. November 2022)

gibt gerade eine 12tb festplatte bei media markt im angebot, 3,5 zoll intern mit cmr








						Festplatte TOSHIBA High Performance Festplatte, 12 TB HDD SATA 6 Gbps, 3,5 Zoll, intern | MediaMarkt
					

TOSHIBA High Performance Festplatte, 12 TB HDD SATA 6 Gbps, 3,5 Zoll, intern im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt bequem




					www.mediamarkt.de
				



denke gibt gerade nichts günstigeres für euro pro tb.


----------



## PC-Jack (11. November 2022)

Hallo leute,
ASUS ROG Strix B550-E Gaming auf Ebay mit dem Code: POWERWINTER für 179,01€ ist zu bekommen.








						ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E GAMING Mainboard (PCIe 4.0, USB 3.2 Gen 2 Typ-C, HDMI-2.1)  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E GAMING Mainboard (PCIe 4.0, USB 3.2 Gen 2 Typ-C, HDMI-2.1) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




In den Warenkorb legen zur Kasse und ganz unten den Code einlösen und spaß haben


----------



## Schara (13. November 2022)

Sonderangebote im MindStar
					

Auf MindStar findest Du kurzzeitig sehr stark reduzierte Artikel aus allen Produktkategorien. Der richtige Platz um Schnäppchen zu machen! Erfahre hier mehr




					www.mindfactory.de
				




6900XT LC für 759 €  und 6800 569 € von Shapphire  bei Mindfactory im Angebot, NUR die verdammte 6800XT lassen sie aus, genau die Karte, die ich gerne hätte..


----------



## Harlekin85 (14. November 2022)

Soviel zum Thema Schnäppchen... sorry wusste nicht in welchen Thread. Aber mit geht es gerade auf den Sack, dass Handware wohl wie Rohöl gehandelt wird und Preise sich alle paar Stunden ändern.... bei 2-3€ +/- sag ich ja nix.... aber mehr als 50€ ???!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamingX (18. November 2022)

PC-Jack schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> ASUS ROG Strix B550-E Gaming auf Ebay mit dem Code: POWERWINTER für 179,01€ ist zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


Viel zu teuer, sollte eigentlich schon im Abverkauf sein, realer Verkaufswert liegt bei um die 110-120 Euro


----------



## rouki999 (20. November 2022)

Bin heute dann auch schwach geworden.

Habe den AMD 7950x für 648€ mit Asrock 670E Pro RS für 309€ und 2x 32 GB DDR 5600 GSkill RAM für 365€ gekauft.
Alles bei Mindfactory.
Warum das Mainbaord im Warenkorb dann nur noch 309 statt 334€ gekostet hat, weiß ich bis jetzt zwar auch nicht. Habe es aber gerne mitgenommen^^

Der Weihnachtseinkauf war wohl ein Monat zu früh dran.

Böser Black Friday


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. November 2022)

Aktuell bei Amazon.
WD Black SN850X 2TB SSD für 180,-€


----------



## MfDoom (25. November 2022)

Bei VKB Joysticks gibt es heute 10% Rabatt.
Auch auf Cams und das Upgrade Kit von M.K.I und M.K.II auf M.K.III


----------



## Eiche (29. November 2022)

PS5 konnte im Media Markt bestellt werden ohne Probleme  , danke PCGH !


----------



## SilentHunter (30. November 2022)

*PlayStation 5 + Horizon Forbidden West Voucher*​*Auf Lager angegeben für sensationelle*


Preis:      450,00 €

Amazon

​


----------



## Sir Demencia (1. Dezember 2022)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Amazon.
> WD Black SN850X 2TB SSD für 180,-€


Wow, mit dem Kauf alles richt gemacht. Lt. Geizhals jetzt wieder über 50,-€ teurer.


----------



## XmuhX (18. Dezember 2022)

Elden Ring für den Preis...gekauft!


----------



## Bugdriver (27. Dezember 2022)

Sehr nice, bei Saturn nu versandkostenfrei die 1 TB WD Black SN770 4.0 NVMe für nur 73 Euro abgestaubt  (Tipp: 5 Euro Gutschein gibts z.b. bei Geburtstag)


----------



## ReVan1199 (Sonntag um 11:20)

Wenn der 5950X ein bisschen unter 400€ fällt, ist der gekauft, ein super Upgrade zu meinem 3700X


----------

